# 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"



## Skim

Some of you guys remember almost 2 years ago, I found a super fucked up 61 rag in Oklahoma and the owner wanted $3200 for it. It was in a dry ravine and they dragged it into the ditch by the radiator support and set another car on the roof crushing the top rack and windshield post.

At the time I told him I thought that was too much money and I think i may have insulted him with my own offer of $2600 so he refused to sell it after that. 

Anyways thats when I gave up looking for a 61 rag and settled for a 62 rag. I did my thing, built up a 62 rag but I still wasnt happy because it wasnt a 61 so finally, after almost 2 years of pestering him, I finally paid $3000 for my all time favorite Impala.. a 61 rag.

Hell Bent 61 :0 

*If you want to check out the topic that is just pictures so you dont have to read every comment check it out here.*
http://www.impalas.net/forums/showthread.php?t=686


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago


----------



## Skim

So here it is, almost 2 years later I had to bring a set of wheels and he said come get it. I picked it up today. Had the guy and his friend help me push that bitch up the trailer. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## benbendana

So when you gonna take this thing of life support skim j/k I know you gonna do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

damm skim...thats a project and a half!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 27 2007, 11:56 PM~7566242
> *damm skim...thats a project and a half!
> *


its only really 'half' :biggrin: jk


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Mar 27 2007, 09:54 PM~7566223
> *So when you gonna take this thing of life support skim j/k I know you gonna do the damn thing    :biggrin:
> *


Bro, after I got to looking at it, its not as bad as i remembered. All the floors are still there! the trunk floor is still there, the frame is nice its just a beat down abused rag that needs some love. It still has all of the seats and they even tried pulling the windshield back up before I got there. 
The guy also kicked me down all the stainless pillar trim around the windshield he bought thinking that one day he would fix it.


----------



## Skim

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Skim, INDIVIDUALS*512*, LOCO 78, hot$tuff5964, 63 ss rider
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

that shit looks killer just like that on the trailer, are those D's :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 27 2007, 10:02 PM~7566281
> *that shit looks killer just like that on the trailer, are those D's :0
> *



*3* chinas and *1* stamped "D" :biggrin: You know I had to throw a D on that bitch


----------



## MR.*512*

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PROJECT !!


----------



## benbendana

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 09:05 PM~7566310
> *3 chinas and 1 stamped "D"  :biggrin: You  know I had to throw a D on that bitch
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## sickthree

the build up on this is going to be dope  
good job on saving a impala


----------



## KERRBSS

nice project, theres a few nice 61 build ups on here now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Looks Hell of abused
Cant wait to see it come back to life.....


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 08:58 PM~7566258
> *Bro, after I got to looking at it, its not as bad as i remembered. All the floors are still there! the trunk floor is still there, the frame is nice its just a beat down abused rag that needs some love. It still has all of the seats and they even tried pulling the windshield back up before I got there.
> The guy also kicked me down all the stainless pillar trim around the windshield he bought thinking that one day he would fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might have to drop by by to check it out in person


----------



## MAYHEM

good lookin out skimmy and u get wires wiff it sweeeeeeeeeeeet hahaha


----------



## slo

Man. I remember when those first pics were posted. Lookf horrible. But loaded up on the trailer looks very buildable. Looks fairly solid. 

Now that its in good hands it should come out killer.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Yeah man.. Good to see it is going to come back to life!

61 rags need to be saved!

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

I remember seeing this pic before. I didnt think it could be brought back from the dead. Looks like a half solid project now.

I'll trade you my project for yours Skim!!! :biggrin: 

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Do your thing Skim !!!...... Cant wait to see that one around here.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wow, it looked like ass from the pics a couple years ago. It looks MUCH MUCH better on that trailer.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 28 2007, 10:12 AM~7568583
> *Wow, it looked like ass from the pics a couple years ago. It looks MUCH MUCH better on that trailer.
> *


diff car?

:dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 09:58 PM~7566258
> *Bro, after I got to looking at it, its not as bad as i remembered. All the floors are still there! the trunk floor is still there, the frame is nice its just a beat down abused rag that needs some love. It still has all of the seats and they even tried pulling the windshield back up before I got there.
> The guy also kicked me down all the stainless pillar trim around the windshield he bought thinking that one day he would fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

damn skim! you bouta have the old owner hating you when its done ahahahah good job! :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60

:thumbsup: Shit at least you got what you really wanted, it will make it easier to get it done. You wouldn't be saying man I wish it was a 61 anymore, and it will so be worth it when you are rolling that bitch.


----------



## sleeper

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 28 2007, 06:02 AM~7567594
> *Yeah man.. Good to see it is going to come  back to life!
> 
> 61 rags need to be saved!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good luck


----------



## hotstuff5964

im jealous


----------



## Mugerjr

Good luck on your project. I followed your 62 build and after seeing what you did with that, im sure this will be awesome.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i got a clean ass top rack bro if you're looking to get one. its just missing the header...... i cant wait to see you start on this bitch, i loved the 62 from the very beginning... ~JO$H~


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mugerjr+Mar 28 2007, 01:49 PM~7569964-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your project.  I followed your 62 build and after seeing what you did with that, im sure this will be awesome.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, I worked on that car like crazy, Im glad I did that one first cuz it prepared me for the Hell Bent :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 28 2007, 03:26 PM~7570797
> *i got a clean ass top rack bro if you're looking to get one. its just missing the header...... i cant wait to see you start on this bitch, i loved the 62 from the very beginning... ~JO$H~
> *


Thanks Josh, I'll be needing some parts for sure.. Let me make a list of shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 10:22 AM~7568645
> *diff car?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Naw its the same one. :0


----------



## Skim

Well today I took some pics after cleaning it out. it has its rust issues and since it was leaning sideways in the ravine, I could see how some of the rust is the way it was. Its funny because all the rusty spots the 62 had, this car doesnt and vise versa. Rust in the weirdest places like on the top side of the pasenger side quarters! I can only imagine what this car looked like when they drug it in the ditch years ago, Im sure it was pretty nice. I cant believe somebody would just throw it away. oh well.

I really expected the floors to be a lot worse than they are. I dug thru a shitload of leaves, old carpet and finally mud before I got to the floors.

Luckily this thing sat in the dry part of Oklahoma where it doesnt rain as much.

First thing I did was yank out the seats. I ripped all of the old material off so I could see if they were saveable.


----------



## Skim

Heres some pics of the floor, not as bad as I thought once I cleaned it out.


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice homie I can't wait to see her done


----------



## Skim

Trunk wasnt too bad but its gonna get replaced


----------



## KERRBSS

holy hebrews!!! your floors are nicer then mine :tears:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2007, 07:24 PM~7572301
> *nice homie I can't wait to see her done
> *


Thanks bro, Its gonna take a long time so I wont be doing updates as fast as the 62 rag topic. I just got too much shit going on right now.

This rear cowl kinda scares me. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 28 2007, 07:25 PM~7572307
> *holy hebrews!!! your floors are nicer then mine :tears:
> *



:0 You should have seen, they did a floor patch ith a 1967 Virginia license plate. lol.

some pics with a good camera and not my phone this time. :biggrin: 











car was built at the Norwood, Ohio plant according to the Vins.


----------



## Skim

Check out this shit!! :0


----------



## Skim

gotta love that red china!


----------



## Skim

I need a trunk lid bad!!


----------



## Skim

NOSE UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Heres all the stainless convertible pillar trim I got from the guy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Cant forget this face. Reminds me of Oscar the Grouch.


----------



## rag-4

Nice to see another 61 rag being built... good luck on the build! I know convertibles are getting more and more difficult to come across.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice i need to finsh the bubble to get me a rag


----------



## Skim

Luckily tomorrow I pick up my 61 4 door that I bought for parts, its a clean complete grandma car with a sweet front clip and bumpers. Other than that, I'll post pics as I go.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 28 2007, 10:41 AM~7568759
> *damn skim! you bouta have the old owner hating you when its done ahahahah good job!  :biggrin:
> *



When he saw me put on the rims, he said, damn this thing looks like a lowrider now :uh:


----------



## PHXRollin

Nice project. Best of luck. I'll be following the progress of this build fo sho! Cant wait to see the goodies on your parts car. Gotta love them 61 rags. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Skim, drasticbean, SQUEAKYG, cruize1, socios b.c. prez
> *


 :0 See Bean, you knew I'd be back in a rag someday :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You know we are going to drop a 283 and powerglide in it and ride that bitch out as is. 

:biggrin: 










*DON'T MAKE ME PULL THIS BITCH OFF THE TRAILER, YOU SEE THE BUMPER, JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE ME SERVE THIS MAFUCCA!*
:roflmao:


----------



## san 312

Handle your business brother, I just cant believe someone would throw that car in a ditch , then put another car on top of it... unbelievable what some people will do.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 28 2007, 08:44 PM~7572956
> *You know we are going to drop a 283 and powerglide in it and ride that bitch out as is.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T MAKE ME PULL THIS BITCH OFF THE TRAILER, YOU SEE THE BUMPER, JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE ME SERVE THIS MAFUCCA!
> :roflmao:
> *



Its gonna be servin fools on "The Shaw" this weekend :0 :biggrin: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 09:47 PM~7572988
> *Its gonna be servin fools on "The Shaw" this weekend  :0  :biggrin:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey man, March 27, 2007 goes down for a great day, both of us pulling in with new rides.


----------



## 509Rider

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 06:48 PM~7572460
> *When he saw me put on the rims, he said, damn this thing looks like a lowrider now  :uh:
> *


YOU SHOULD OF PUNCHED HIM IN HIS THROAT !! AND ASKED HIM WHAT DID YOU SAY ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2007, 07:56 PM~7573096
> *YOU SHOULD OF PUNCHED HIM IN HIS THROAT !! AND ASKED HIM WHAT DID YOU SAY ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 













WHAT UP BIG PERM............I MEAN BIG WORM?


----------



## EL_PASO

dam hommie good job on saving her


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7573707
> *dam hommie good job on saving her
> *


Thanks bro. If anybody has a trunk lid, all 4 roll up windows mine are all busted, a convert rearview mirror PM me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2007, 01:09 AM~7574656
> *Thanks bro. If anybody has a trunk lid, all 4 roll up windows mine are all busted, a convert rearview mirror PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know who to call Hotrodmuthafuckinherringbird.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2007, 09:56 PM~7573096
> *YOU SHOULD OF PUNCHED HIM IN HIS THROAT !! AND ASKED HIM WHAT DID YOU SAY ??  :biggrin:
> *


That's not nice.

Instead, Tony had a Busch light with the former owner and visualized his dream coming true prior to leaving. They ended their meet with a handshake and a big hug with Billy Nugz. STRAIGHT UP CLOWNIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 07:44 PM~7572429
> *Luckily tomorrow I pick up my 61 4 door that I bought for parts, its a clean complete grandma car with a sweet front clip and bumpers. Other than that, I'll post pics as I go.
> *


That alone will save you alot. Glad you found a donor.

Damn, the car is in better shape than I thought. It really ain't too bad to be honest with you.

I look forward to this makeover......


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 08:50 PM~7566190
> *
> Hell Bent 61  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit skim...you got a lot of work to do...we got a 61 drop in the club thats in about as good a shape....may god and cash be wiff you my son :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6Kj2iY3u1k


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 29 2007, 06:46 AM~7575488
> *That's not nice.
> 
> Instead, Tony had a Busch light with the former owner and visualized his dream coming true prior to leaving.  They ended their meet with a handshake and a big hug with Billy Nugz. STRAIGHT UP CLOWNIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fucked up seth :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 29 2007, 09:48 PM~7580636
> *Thats fucked up seth :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Skim

I picked up my 4 door 61 donor tonight. 100% complete all OG with sweet ass bumpers. 4 doors are parts busters so its getting cut the fuck up. :biggrin:


----------



## 5-0-9

Nice so when do you plan on getting the frame off? and i would say the name fits it pretty good


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 11:53 PM~7566210
> *Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you lost your damm mind!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

hey bro i got a cherry windshield posts also...will the 4 door trunk lid work on the vert? i can never rememeber...lol ~JO$H~


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 30 2007, 04:11 PM~7586211
> *will the 4 door trunk lid work on the vert? i can never rememeber...lol  ~JO$H~
> *


remember.


----------



## Dreammaker65

$weet $ave,one man junk is another man's treasure and that's a diamond in the ruff but very do able, i'm going to start checking diesel yards :roflmao: 
cant wait 2 c the progress good luck Homie :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*best wishes with this gem of a ride...*


----------



## Skim

Thanks Bean.  

I spent this afternoon removing the front clip, all that mangled metal is on the side of the shop now. Tomorrow I'll start stripping the 61 parts car down.  
I'll post pics of the strip job. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

good luck homeboy. lmk when u ready to get rid of this 1.


----------



## Low_Ryde

good luck with the project.... 61 rag is my dream car...


----------



## lone star

ill see u in 2 years. next time ill bring more money


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 12:40 AM~7588970
> *ill see u in 2 years. next time ill bring more money
> *


:uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Daniel son

Man, thats a sweet ride, as it was said before it doesnt look as fucked up as the first pics, glad you got what you wanted and its going to be a badass ride once its done uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY

I want my car back skim :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2007, 11:40 PM~7588970
> *ill see u in 2 years. next time ill bring more money
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows

uffin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

Its not as bad as I thought it was going to be..Glad you found your dream ride  you going back red with it?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2007, 11:39 PM~7589218
> *:uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 31 2007, 03:22 PM~7591294
> *Its not as bad as I thought it was going to be..Glad you found your dream ride    you going back red with it?
> *



Im not sure. I just havent given color much thought since I have so much other stuff to do first.

Today was fucking nice out after it had been raining hard the past 2 days so I took advantage and tore into that bashed front clip and started taking apart the 4 door parts car.


----------



## Skim

This is the 4 door I picked up for $700. Buying a parts car is the best thing I could have ever done because it tells me how everything is put together. :0 Look at them solid ass rear quarters. This bitch is getting sawzalled for reals.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

I then mocked everything up just to get an idea. Its all gonna be taken back apart but I just couldnt resist so I had to take some more pics to get me motivated.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Now that its starting to look like a car again, I think I acomplished a lot in a few days.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 07:57 PM~7592033
> *I then mocked everything up just to get an idea. Its all gonna be taken back apart but I just couldnt resist so I had to take some more pics to get me motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this pic made me smile :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 05:50 PM~7592002
> *Im not sure. I just havent given color much thought since I have so much other stuff to do first.
> 
> Today was fucking nice out after it had been raining hard the past 2 days so I took advantage and tore into that bashed front clip and started taking apart the 4 door parts car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these pics look familiar...


----------



## LowRollinJosh

ttt for a homie, you got a pm :0  ~JO$H~


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Worth about a herringbird or so...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Motor and tranny install next and then this bitch will be ready to hit the freeway.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2007, 09:43 PM~7592892
> *Motor and tranny install next and then this bitch will be ready to hit the freeway.
> 
> *


hell yeah, bent ass windshield post with no glass and the inspection sticker wrapped on the post.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 31 2007, 09:48 PM~7592920
> *:wave: skim
> *



What up homie! :werd:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 10:46 PM~7592909
> *hell yeah, bent ass windshield post with no glass and the inspection sticker wrapped on the post.
> *


Fuck it, you need to cop a pair of these and you will be straight..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5rMw437kr0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 05:57 PM~7592033
> *I then mocked everything up just to get an idea. Its all gonna be taken back apart but I just couldnt resist so I had to take some more pics to get me motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLICK62

Good luck with the build Homie!


----------



## japSW20

with that one red rim in the back it looks like 99 problems :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 31 2007, 11:13 PM~7593061
> *with that one red rim in the back it looks like 99 problems  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

Looking good Skim, the front clip made a huge differance.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2007, 09:18 PM~7593092
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 31 2007, 10:13 PM~7593061
> *with that one red rim in the back it looks like 99 problems  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 in my case its like 1,000,000 problems :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 09:38 PM~7593213
> *:0 in my case its like 1,000,000 problems :biggrin:
> *


1,000,001


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Mar 31 2007, 10:03 PM~7593010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLICK62_@Mar 31 2007, 10:06 PM~7593019
> *Good luck with the build Homie!
> *


Thanks fellas! Im just trying to bring this poor thing back from the trenches. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

Don't ignore me skin i want my rag 61 back LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 1 2007, 05:38 AM~7594351
> *Don't ignore me skiM i want my rag 61 back LOL
> *



LOL, remember I tried to get you to buy that bitch a long time ago and you wouldnt do it! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I think after my 64 is done i'm going to search for a 61 rag...you fools are making me jealous


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 31 2007, 11:37 PM~7593210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 1 2007, 06:38 AM~7594351
> *Don't ignore me skin i want my rag 61 back LOL
> *


No sympathy for the lackadaisical.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The donor is saving your ass big time, glad you found it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 08:40 PM~7572399
> *Cant forget this face. Reminds me of Oscar the Grouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 06:58 PM~7592036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## KERRBSS

i was just reading the 62 build up is that ur lifted ford in the back ground???


----------



## Dino

:0 skim gettin' busy again!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61

NICE PROJECT!!!!! GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER RAGTOP SAVED....ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD HAVE TURNED THEIR HEADS AND SAID THAT SHIT IS TO MUCH WORK!!!!DON'T GIVE UP BROTHER......DA 61'S DAY WILL COME!!!!!ALSO ONE THING TO REMEMBER,MEASURE TWICE...CUT ONCE!!!WHEN REPLACING THE SHEET METAL... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Apr 1 2007, 08:24 PM~7597882
> *NICE PROJECT!!!!! GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER RAGTOP SAVED....ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD HAVE TURNED THEIR HEADS AND SAID THAT SHIT IS TO MUCH WORK!!!!DON'T GIVE UP BROTHER......DA 61'S DAY WILL COME!!!!!ALSO ONE THING TO REMEMBER,MEASURE TWICE...CUT ONCE!!!WHEN REPLACING THE SHEET METAL...  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah JC, No doubt about that!!! Your progress has come a long way too man. Dont be suprised if I start calling you up for tips! :0  

I spent all day yesterday cutting all the quarters off the 4 door. Man they are nice. :0 

I have come to the conclusion that I will clip the windshield section. Thats the last thing I do once I get the braces welded in and get the body off the frame. I pulled off all the stainless pillar trim and theres just too much metal fatiguing from the bend and its not sturdy any more. Where would you suggest clipping it from, Im thinking at the base of the windshield channel where the dash is welded to the windhield gutter all the way across the base of the dash board.


----------



## sickthree

id like to see overhaulin handle this build in 7 days :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 07:23 PM~7572295
> *Heres some pics of the floor, not as bad as I thought once I cleaned it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Full floors? :0


----------



## Sixty34me

Damn Skim looks good. I wonder if your kicking yourself for not doing this earlier with this car, cuz it looks like a great project.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2007, 06:10 AM~7600184
> *Yeah JC, No doubt about that!!! Your progress has come a long way too man. Dont be suprised if I start calling you up for tips! :0
> 
> I spent all day yesterday cutting all the quarters off the 4 door. Man they are nice. :0
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I will clip the windshield section. Thats the last thing I do once I get the braces welded in and get the body off the frame. I pulled off all the stainless pillar trim and theres just too much metal fatiguing from the bend and its not sturdy any more. Where would you suggest clipping it from, Im thinking at the base of the windshield channel where the dash is welded to the windhield gutter all the way across the base of the dash board.
> *


what do you mean by clipping? do you mean using the windshield posts from the 4 door? because if im not mistaking, some of the convertible windshields are shorter than the non convertible versions.


----------



## SUNNYD

just marking this topic :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

ttt homeboy


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2007, 04:10 AM~7600184
> *Yeah JC, No doubt about that!!! Your progress has come a long way too man. Dont be suprised if I start calling you up for tips! :0
> 
> I spent all day yesterday cutting all the quarters off the 4 door. Man they are nice. :0
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I will clip the windshield section. Thats the last thing I do once I get the braces welded in and get the body off the frame. I pulled off all the stainless pillar trim and theres just too much metal fatiguing from the bend and its not sturdy any more. Where would you suggest clipping it from, Im thinking at the base of the windshield channel where the dash is welded to the windhield gutter all the way across the base of the dash board.
> *


I would clip it right at or below the straightest point of the og windhshield post's i wouldnt go lower than needed you know basiccly stay where u can hide ur welds and cuts under the trim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Apr 2 2007, 11:13 PM~7606923-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by clipping? do you mean using the windshield posts from the 4 door? because if im not mistaking, some of the convertible windshields are shorter than the non convertible versions.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw bro, Im going to use an OG convertible windshield section
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGTONY_@Apr 3 2007, 12:21 AM~7607361
> *I would clip it right at or below the straightest point of the og windhshield post's i wouldnt go lower than needed you know basiccly stay where u can hide ur welds and cuts under the trim
> *



My only dilema on that is that there is a lot more metal on the inside of the posts, (similar to the inside of a rocker) meaning if I only cut and welded around the outsides and it looks good, the inside of the posts would still not be welded :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Check your PM's Skim


----------



## BackBump61

where the update pics????? :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2007, 04:37 AM~7607904
> *Naw bro, Im going to use an OG convertible windshield section
> My only dilema on that is that there is a lot more metal on the inside of the posts, (similar to the inside of a rocker) meaning if I only cut and welded around the outsides and it looks good, the inside of the posts would still not be welded  :dunno:
> *



yeah thats gonna be hard. my painters done that a few time on HT impalas but dono what method he uses.....


----------



## topless_66

This pic alone would scare most people from buying it to begin with. Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 4 2007, 08:04 AM~7615943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic alone would scare most people from buying it to begin with. Can't wait to see it when it's done.
> *


thats the least of the problems :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THEREGAL

looks like you got a long road ahead, great job so far and good luck :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *yeah thats gonna be hard. my painters done that a few time on HT impalas but dono what method he uses..... *


its not that hard :dunno: as long as skim can read a tape measure and has patience shouldnt be a problem  ~JO$H~


----------



## TwOtYme

:0 my dream car! good luck


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 3 2007, 04:21 PM~7611707
> *where the update pics????? :cheesy:
> *


I'll have some more later tonight  Havent done much but taken apart my rear donor panels using a spot weld removal bit. That bit works so good its gonna speed things up a lot.


----------



## 63 ss rider

dam that car isnt that bad after all. its funny cause in those pics you first posted up when you started the 62 everybody including myself said that car was done for


----------



## Skim

so today I visited with Mike out in Tyler and got some nick nacks for the rag, nothing great but it helps.










Plus not pictured were a rag rear view mirror and the metal upper door panels shields that hold the panels onto the doors as well as hold the window scrapers in.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2007, 04:45 PM~7611814
> *yeah thats gonna be hard.  my painters done that a few time on HT impalas but dono what method he uses.....
> *


the way a frame rail gets spliced on a unibody car , split open and spread out ,is what Im thinkin .
kinda take away some of the outer layers so you can weld the inner structure , then patch the outer together ...idk , best way I think of


----------



## Skim

snapped some pics while I was getting my scrounge on. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

more pics from today


----------



## brett

is that mj cruisers?


----------



## Skim

pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 4 2007, 10:04 PM~7621267
> *is that mj cruisers?
> *



Yep. Ive been out there several times to trade parts with him. He loves to trade so I bring him hoods & shit, mostly extra shit I dont need usually.

This 58 rag he has is nice. Some day maybe I might get one but I dont see it happening anytime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

This was the best though. We stopped at Mcdonalds off I-20 and low and behold, somebody was getting their cross country bargain auto transport on for reals. :uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 10:08 PM~7621288
> *Yep. Ive been out there several times to trade parts with him. He loves to trade  so I bring him hoods & shit, mostly extra shit I dont need usually.
> 
> This 58 rag he has is nice. Some day maybe I might get one but I dont see it happening anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cool ,Didnt wanna blow up your spot , that dude has a sick collection ,is he pretty good to deal w/ ? you see any 62 wagons there ,need a tailgate. good pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by brett+Apr 4 2007, 09:58 PM~7621226-->
> 
> 
> 
> the way a frame rail gets spliced on a unibody car ,  split open and spread out ,is what Im thinkin .
> kinda take away some of the outer layers so you can weld the inner structure , then patch the outer together ...idk , best way I think of
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly the same thing Mike told me today. He had a few 61-62 windshield posts already cut but he told me to cut mine off and bring it to him so I can get one that has been cut with a lot more metal than I need.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brett_@Apr 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7621318
> *cool ,Didnt wanna blow up your spot , that dude has a sick collection ,is he pretty good to deal w/  ?     you see any 62 wagons there ,need a tailgate.   good pics
> *


Like I was saying, he's a strange dude, cool dude but its like a bout a year and a half ago I called him for some parts for my 62 and he seemed like kinda an ass hole on the phone but after I met him in person it all changed. He started telling me what parts he needed and I started swapping parts. Very rarely do I spend cash with him.

I will tell you this... *If its 58 or 59 stuff, it wont be cheap* :0 all the other stuff, he knows he has more than he will ever get rid of so hes a little more flexible. As for wagons, I saw a few 61 wagons, 58, 59 but only 1 62 and the ass was crunched.


----------



## MonteMan

Badass collection that guy has I want a convt uffin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I will tell you this... *If its 58 or 59 stuff, it wont be cheap* :0 

You aren't kidding there, I spent a lot of money getting parts from Mike. I wish I knew you were going there he still has some header bow parts for my 59 that I need :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2007, 10:36 PM~7621480
> *I will tell you this... If its 58 or 59 stuff, it wont be cheap :0
> 
> You aren't kidding there, I spent a lot of money getting parts from Mike. I wish I knew you were going there he still has some header bow parts
> for my 59 that I need  :angry:
> *


Hey man, I should be going back over there for my front seat and windshield posts in a few weeks. I will let you know that way if you need me to help out, I can do it.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 08:38 PM~7621500
> *Hey man, I should be going back over there for my front seat and windshield posts in a few weeks. I will let you know that way if you need me to help out, I can do it.
> *


that would be cool just let me know :biggrin:


----------



## brett

thanks for your response , i wasnt gonna ask about the 59 rag cause I know better, keep the pics comin , other than that the car looks pretty nice!


----------



## GUS 650

HEY WUSS UP BRO i'M CURIOUSE WHERE IS THIS PLACE LOCATED WITH ALL THESE IMPALAS???


----------



## brn2ridelo

WHATS HE DO WITH ALL THAT I NEED PARTS


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 4 2007, 08:04 AM~7615943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic alone would scare most people from buying it to begin with. Can't wait to see it when it's done.
> *


A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP 
A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7621756
> *A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP
> A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
> TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE
> *


----------



## Skim

Had to post it since theres 2 61 rags in it.. :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YUti4IKSJA


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2007, 03:37 AM~7607904
> *Naw bro, Im going to use an OG convertible windshield section
> My only dilema on that is that there is a lot more metal on the inside of the posts, (similar to the inside of a rocker) meaning if I only cut and welded around the outsides and it looks good, the inside of the posts would still not be welded  :dunno:
> *


To be honest i would think once you weld it all up it would be plenty strong if u are super worried about it you could insert some small box tube inside the piller and drill holes up and down from your cut and weld the cut area around the out side then wled the box tube to the post thru the holes u drilled int he post hope that makes since LOL you could always mj cruisers you know they pros at cutter rag post off and putting them back on LOL :biggrin:  or drag your car there and make the old fucker show you how to do it LOL oh ya you might need this if he not hooking you up with one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-62-Imp...110810575QQrdZ1


----------



## FUCQH8RS

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2007, 10:25 PM~7621756
> *A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP
> A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
> TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE
> *


Thats for damn sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 2 2007, 08:46 PM~7605715
> *Damn Skim looks good. I wonder if your kicking yourself for not doing this earlier with this car, cuz it looks like a great project.
> *


No not really because I learned a lot with the 62. I dont think I would have been ready for this one back then.


----------



## benbendana

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7621756
> *A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP
> A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
> TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE
> *


Speak on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 09:32 AM~7623397
> *No not really because I learned a lot with the 62. I dont think I would have been ready for this one back then.
> *


You big balls my freind :biggrin: I have faith in you ability. Everything in time keep a steady pace and you'll get there. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

I saw a rag 61/62 windshield frame on ebay if this link doesnt work just look under either 1961 impala or 1961 chevrolet and you should find it, i think it was 199 buy it now.

ebay link to windshield frame[/URL]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-62-Imp...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 5 2007, 10:07 AM~7623579
> *I saw a rag 61/62 windshield frame on ebay if this link doesnt work just look under either 1961 impala or 1961 chevrolet and you should find it, i think it was 199 buy it now.
> 
> ebay link to windshield frame[/URL]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-62-Imp...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> *


Good lookin out, :thumbsup: thats the same one BigTony was talking about but with shipping I would be in it over $315. thats the bad part. I can get one local and not pay the shipping.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2007, 10:25 PM~7621756
> *A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP
> A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
> TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE
> *


my mentality exactly, this game isnt for newbies...ITS FOR REAL RIDERS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 10:32 AM~7623397
> *No not really because I learned a lot with the 62. I dont think I would have been ready for this one back then.
> *


*COMING OUT FEELING TEN POUNDS LIGHTER...*


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 5 2007, 12:25 AM~7621756
> *A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP
> A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
> TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE*


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 5 2007, 09:57 AM~7623931
> *COMING OUT FEELING TEN POUNDS LIGHTER...
> *


a little Cube reference there!? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 09:24 AM~7623693
> *Good lookin out, :thumbsup: thats the same one BigTony was talking about but with shipping I would be in it over $315. thats the bad part. I can get one local and not pay the shipping.
> *


Tell them to stop smoking crack on there shipping prices and send that shit on the greyhouhd shit is cheap but ya if you can get one local its nice to see what you paying for


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 08:32 AM~7623397
> *No not really because I learned a lot with the 62. I dont think I would have been ready for this one back then.
> *


I hear. if I knew then what I know now when I built my Impala things would have been so much different.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by brett+Apr 4 2007, 09:58 PM~7621226-->
> 
> 
> 
> the way a frame rail gets spliced on a unibody car ,  split open and spread out ,is what Im thinkin .
> kinda take away some of the outer layers so you can weld the inner structure , then patch the outer together ...idk , best way I think of
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, if you want some strenght there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 10:04 PM~7621267
> *is that mj cruisers?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha can you tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7621304
> *This was the best  though. We stopped at Mcdonalds off I-20 and low and behold, somebody was getting their cross country bargain auto transport on for reals.  :uh:
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats golden!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2007, 12:23 AM~7622046
> *To be honest i would think once you weld it all up it would be plenty strong if u are super worried about it you could insert some small box tube inside the piller and drill holes up and down from your cut and weld the cut area around the out side then wled the box tube to the post thru the holes u drilled int he post hope that makes since LOL you could always mj cruisers you know they pros at cutter rag post off and putting them back on LOL  :biggrin:    or drag your car there and make the old fucker show you how to do it LOL oh ya you might need this if he not hooking you up with one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-62-Imp...110810575QQrdZ1
> *


damn true


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7621304
> *This was the best  though. We stopped at Mcdonalds off I-20 and low and behold, somebody was getting their cross country bargain auto transport on for reals.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I had to ask the homie if he was finnin' to fuck wit it for a minute.......











Nice work goldie. :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 12:11 AM~7621304
> *This was the best  though. We stopped at Mcdonalds off I-20 and low and behold, somebody was getting their cross country bargain auto transport on for reals.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks safe.. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 4 2007, 09:04 AM~7615943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic alone would scare most people from buying it to begin with. Can't wait to see it when it's done.
> *


When I saw it I was like.....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 5 2007, 07:52 PM~7627058
> *When I saw it I was like.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post the good pics or pm me them :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Yeah man, Cut off the other quarters off the 4 door. Its donated a lot of metal.










had to show off my time saver. Spotweld remover kicks ass.


----------



## Skim

inner wheel wells, I think Im gonna have to use some of this on the drivers side too.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

I was looking for an Impala decklid but the bel air trunk was too tits to give up on so I said fuck it.










since the inner tail light buckets were rusty and bent, I used the outers to section into the clean 4 door decklid.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Measurements came out damn near right on the money. :biggrin: 



















I know Im not the best welder in the world but Im good enough for the chicks I fuck with. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7627523
> * but Im good enough for the chicks I fuck with.  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 07:38 PM~7627479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inner wheel wells, I think Im gonna have to use some of this on the drivers side too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great job keep it up and it will be done in no time!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 5 2007, 09:19 PM~7627822
> *great job keep it up and it will be done in no time!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.  Thats what Im hoping is to get the body braced this week so I can start on the quarter panels. Im going to have to get the front lower quarters new but the majority of the quarters will be replaced with the donor quarters.


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

dam going quick


----------



## oldskool6six

doing a hell of a job,keep up the good work & cant wait 2 see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

finsh the metal work, and ill buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2007, 12:05 AM~7629057
> *finsh the metal work, and ill buy it  :biggrin:
> *


thats when I know I wont sell it fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

Are you useing the floors out of the 4dr?? if not how is the drivers side i only need a small part of the driver floor board didn twant to buy whoel section and waste the rest let me know whats up pm me


----------



## slo

man this movin fast. DO YOU HAVE A DAY JOB SKIM!!

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 6 2007, 05:45 AM~7629922
> *man this movin fast. DO YOU HAVE A DAY JOB SKIM!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


lol, yeah but Ive been off for 3 days.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Heads up...............

The rear inner wheel wells have some parts that interchange and some that dont. If I remember correctly the upper part is different. The lip(area where the 1/4 meets the inner wheel well, where the skirt would mount) itself I want to say is the same. Also I think I remember, that there are two sections to the inner rear wheel well the trunk side and then the 1/4 side. I want to say that where those two lips meet is different on a conv vs atleast a 4door, not sure on a two door. So to make it short on the inner wheel wells, there are sections you can cut out to work in bad areas like the skirt lip, but for the most part inner wheel wells on rags and 4-doors are nite and day.

Also a heads up, the upper area on 1/4 donor on the 4 door is diff then on the conv. I am speaking of the area inbetween your snap trim and trunk and 90 degree angle of the 1/4. I has a totally diff angle that it decends....

Hope that makes sense, kind of hard to explain some of these areas without using pix as refrence. I am speaking out of experience, I have already had to do most of what you are planning to do. And as meticulous as I think I am, I learned the hard way that I had to reuse alot of parts that I planned on not using........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 6 2007, 10:03 AM~7630821
> *Heads up...............
> 
> The rear inner wheel wells have some parts that interchange and some that dont.  If I remember correctly the upper part is different.  The lip(area where the 1/4 meets the inner wheel well, where the skirt would mount) itself I want to say is the same.  Also I think I remember, that there are two sections to the inner rear wheel well the trunk side and then the 1/4 side.  I want to say that where those two lips meet is different on a conv vs atleast a 4door, not sure on a two door.  So to make it short on the inner wheel wells, there are sections you can cut out to work in bad areas like the skirt lip, but for the most part inner wheel wells on rags and 4-doors are nite and day.
> 
> Also a heads up, the upper area on 1/4 donor on the 4 door is diff then on the conv.  I am speaking of the area inbetween your snap trim and trunk and 90 degree angle of the 1/4.  I has a totally diff angle that it decends....
> Hope that makes sense, kind of hard to explain some of these areas without using pix as refrence.  I am speaking out of experience, I have already had to do most of what you are planning to do.  And as meticulous as I think I am, I learned the hard way that I had to reuse alot of parts that I planned on not using........
> 
> 
> *


Fortunately, on the inner fender wells, I will only need to use some minor sections along the inner fender well lips. Theres a section that I will use on the backside of the rear quarter (where all 61's rust) but that should be the same. If you have any other preventative tips, trust me I welcome them :biggrin: thanks everybody for the motivation. 

Yeah I noticed that the other day how the vert quarter panel tops swoop up to the snap trim faster than the sedan but I wont really be going up that high.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

where you get that Spotweld remover foo?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 6 2007, 12:32 PM~7631364
> *where you get that Spotweld remover foo?
> *



*If you don't have a spotweld remover you can use a grinder and grind where the spot weld is until you see that oval shape and then grind the outside edges of whatever the panel is that you're doing and that bad boy should lift right off. I'd only do that if you're of course putting on a different skin though.*


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2007, 04:15 AM~7629669
> *thats when I know I wont sell it fool  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


yeahyeah...


----------



## Skim

So this weekend I found another donor for Hell Bent. Its a 62 Buick Invicta rag. Im trying to work a deal to get it cheap for all the rag parts. 





































This will save my rear cowl, posts, top rack and give me all the vent windows and side glass.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 6 2007, 11:32 AM~7631364
> *where you get that Spotweld remover foo?
> *



The local body shop supply place. It was $34


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*SAVE A HERRING, EAT A BIRD!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2007, 03:16 PM~7638480
> *So this weekend I found another donor for Hell Bent. Its a 62 Buick Invicta rag. Im trying to work a deal to get it cheap for all the rag parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will save my rear cowl, posts, top rack and give me all the vent windows and side glass.
> *


Hey Imma have to ask da homie how much to fuck wit it. :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

I talked to him today. he says the floors are nice :scrutinize: and he thinks all the stainless pillar around the windshield is inside the car which I hope it is. I can ebay a lot of the parts to get my money back that way.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2007, 09:22 PM~7640583
> *I talked to him today. he says the floors are nice  :scrutinize: and he thinks all the stainless pillar around the windshield is inside the car which I hope it is. I can ebay a lot of the parts to get my money back that way.
> *


but the question is...........He down to fuck wit it?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2007, 02:16 PM~7638480
> *So this weekend I found another donor for Hell Bent. Its a 62 Buick Invicta rag. Im trying to work a deal to get it cheap for all the rag parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will save my rear cowl, posts, top rack and give me all the vent windows and side glass.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Tuesday I will start bracing the body so I can get the body off the frame. Heres what I'll be dealing with.


----------



## Skim

some close up pics of the windshield frame damage.


----------



## Skim

gonna have to keep it real :0 They'll be on soon enough. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

good luck skim, dont give up, i got mine on hold...got another kid comeing in a few weeks but ill be back on it :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

looking good man. post some build pictures as you go. I know it will be sweet ride. IMPALA PRIDE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kerrbss+Apr 8 2007, 01:29 PM~7643900-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck skim, dont give up, i got mine on hold...got another kid comeing in a few weeks but ill be back on it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya bro, I gotta do it now before I get lazy and before it gets 100 degrees outside. Right now is perfect cool weather to weld.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Apr 8 2007, 01:34 PM~7643929
> *looking good man. post some build pictures as you go. I know it will be sweet ride. IMPALA PRIDE
> *



And you know I will :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Charlie

shit looks nice skim, keep it up, cant wait to see it done!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

I love to see someone bring a car back to life, good work so far, and I can't wait to see the finished beauty!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 02:28 PM~7643896
> *gonna have to keep it real  :0 They'll be on soon enough.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

aye seth, heres the 64 SS rag I found yesterday that just sits in that driveway getting no love I was telling you about. :0


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 05:00 PM~7645204
> *aye seth, heres the 64 SS I found yesterday sitting in that driveway I was telling you about.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam your short!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 8 2007, 06:02 PM~7645216
> *dam your short!
> *



:roflmao: Naw man, the house sits on a corner, I took the picture from my friends car. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 07:00 PM~7645204
> *aye seth, heres the 64 SS rag I found yesterday that just sits in that driveway getting no love I was telling you about.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 07:46 PM~7627523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Im not the best welder in the world but Im good enough for the chicks I fuck with.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats some good shit right there. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I picked up the donor Buick ragtop today. It had 2 sets of convertible vent window assemblies and side glass, the top rack is tits but the whole floor is completely different so Im gonna get my ebay on for 62 Invicta parts. Factory A.C. and all. The car wasnt too bad at all, way nicer than mine but fuck it, its a donor and it aint no chevy. :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 01:28 PM~7643896
> *gonna have to keep it real  :0 They'll be on soon enough.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha on spokes ,,, got some good parts for a nice start


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: skim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I got dibs on the rear smashed bumper.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 03:19 PM~7651342
> *I picked up the donor Buick ragtop today. It had 2 sets of convertible vent window assemblies and side glass, the top rack is tits but the whole floor is completely different so Im gonna get my ebay on for 62 Invicta parts. Factory A.C. and all. The car wasnt too bad at all, way nicer than mine but fuck it, its a donor and it aint no chevy.  :biggrin:
> *


dam u be rolling quick


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 9 2007, 07:54 PM~7653494
> *dam u be rolling quick
> *


That buick ragtop was on craigs list for $1000. I showed him $500 and took that bitch home. :biggrin:

Im off for the next couple of days so I might not be on here much but I'll be putting in much work on the rag. Pray for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel son

cant wait to see it finished, looks bad ass as is


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@Apr 9 2007, 09:14 PM~7654236
> *cant wait to see it finished, looks bad ass as is
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

what color you plan on painting it?? int.? top?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 09:17 PM~7654958
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You better not be fucking with my money :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 9 2007, 10:22 PM~7655007
> *what color you plan on painting it?? int.? top?
> *


shit dino, I havent even given that thought yet since I still got so far to go. Im sure it wont be anything crazy, a simple stock style interior and color with accessories.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 10:01 PM~7655319
> *shit dino, I havent even given that thought yet since I still got so far to go. Im sure it wont be anything crazy, a simple stock style interior and color with accesories.
> *


The 61 light blue is tight please dont do BROWN again LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2007, 11:02 PM~7655327
> *The 61 light blue is tight please dont do BROWN again LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

"doo doo brown"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 9 2007, 11:13 PM~7655395
> *"doo doo brown"
> *



shit that doo doo brown was the shit - literally :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 10:31 PM~7655512
> *shit that doo doo brown was the shit - literally  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't sqeeze the CHARMIN :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2007, 11:57 PM~7655289
> *You better not be fucking with my money  :biggrin:
> *


WORM!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 11:01 PM~7655319
> *shit dino, I havent even given that thought yet since I still got so far to go. Im sure it wont be anything crazy, a simple stock style interior and color with accessories.
> *


yes no more brown please, altough i seen the 2 rddin around town and it loks nice n straight as hell.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 11:31 PM~7655512
> *shit that doo doo brown was the shit - literally  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It needed gold D's homie........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## sickthree

hope this gets you motivated


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 11:31 PM~7655512
> *shit that doo doo brown was the shit - literally  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder what the guy in the back ground is reaching for


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 10 2007, 04:26 PM~7660931
> *wonder what the guy in the back ground is reaching for
> *


THE DOOKIE GHOST HA HA HA


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

Looks like you got long ways to go. but youre making good progress keep up the good wpork bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 10 2007, 06:26 PM~7660931
> *wonder what the guy in the back ground is reaching for
> *


That mafucca is throwing up them Krum Street Gang signs...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 11:17 PM~7654958
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Notice the rear deck scallops from a hardtop on the rag ace. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

keep doing your thing Skim.

Cant wait to see that bad boy rollin DFW.


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 10 2007, 03:19 PM~7660890
> *hope this gets you motivated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you post some pics of this car in process??????????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2007, 09:36 PM~7662404
> *keep doing your thing Skim.
> 
> Cant wait to see that bad boy rollin DFW.
> *


It will be hittin the streets next week. :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo

HEY SKIM MAYBE SOMETHING HERE YOU CAN USE
http://www.davidsimpalas.com/index.php?opt...ntpage&Itemid=1 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 10 2007, 05:19 PM~7660890
> *hope this gets you motivated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This 61 has alot of money and time into it and it is super nice the guy did a great job


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 10 2007, 04:19 PM~7660890
> *hope this gets you motivated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell if it dont, it might just motivate me :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up skim :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

WOW http://dansoldcars.net/000_0838.jpg


----------



## KERRBSS

......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 10 2007, 05:19 PM~7660890
> *hope this gets you motivated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 see I knew there was hope.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Apr 10 2007, 05:26 PM~7660931-->
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what the guy in the back ground is reaching for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats me. I dont know what the fuck I was doin when Lonestar took that pic. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Apr 10 2007, 05:23 AM~7656191
> *yes no more brown please, altough i seen the 2 rddin around town and it loks nice n straight as hell.
> *



I blocked the living fuck outta that thing. It was my first paintjob so it wasnt perfection but it taught me what to do and not do when I paint this one.


----------



## Skim

I finished converting the decklid today, I pulled the back bumper off so I can start undoing the quarter panels. I am going to only do one side at a time, this will keep me on track so I dont jump around on different areas of the car. Also, I welded in the body braces to keep the body from flexing. I still gotta weld the cross braces so it wont twist. Hopefully there will be some pics in the next day or so.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

http://www.ladyskylar.com/swffiles/madeapoop.swf


----------



## Skim

Heres my decklid finished and ready for the media blaster.


----------



## Skim

Heres my $500 2nd donor car, Im about to start taking out all the shit I need. This top rack is tits. Moves up and down with ease and its not even rusty.



















I wish my car was in as good of shape as this one. This car is pretty solid.


----------



## Skim

Started the braces but I still need to weld in the cross braces.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2007, 06:18 PM~7670199
> *Thats me. I dont know what the fuck I was doin when Lonestar took that pic. :0
> I blocked the living fuck outta that thing. It was my first paintjob so it wasnt perfection but it taught me what to do and not do when I paint this one.
> *


yea thanks for tell me now. :uh: 


finish all the metal work and ill take you this and a pocket full of cash. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 04:23 PM~7677097
> *yea thanks for tell me now.  :uh:
> finish all the metal work and ill take you this and a pocket full of cash.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fool, you couldnt handle a 61 Rag :uh: 







:0 :biggrin:


----------



## slo

Nice. What is that drop?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 06:11 PM~7677801
> *Nice. What is that drop?
> *


62 Buick


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2007, 04:27 PM~7677503
> *Fool, you couldnt handle a 61 Rag  :uh:
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


either u sell me yours. or im gonna build one to compete and take you out every texas show u go to. nah im jk :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 08:14 PM~7678890
> *either u sell me yours. or im gonna build one to compete and take you out every texas show u go to. nah im jk  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr




----------



## 41bowtie

nice ride homie cant wait to see iy done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 06:23 PM~7677097
> *yea thanks for tell me now.  :uh:
> finish all the metal work and ill take you this and a pocket full of cash.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride!! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

starting to get busy on the rear quarters, no turning back now.  




























Until it started raining, hailing and the tornado warnings kicked off. :0


----------



## Skim

Atleast now, I will get to weld in the rusted out sections of the inner fender well lips and rear body mount pockets.


----------



## japSW20

how much for the old quarter? will it bolt up to my regal?


----------



## LA Homie

nice progess on the 61 cant wait to see it done

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2007, 07:54 PM~7686448
> *starting to get busy on the rear quarters, no turning back now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until it started raining, hailing and the tornado warnings kicked off. :0
> *


I would hang this on the wall


----------



## CHE1

This ride is going to look super nice.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Apr 13 2007, 10:08 PM~7687355
> *I would hang this on the wall
> *


x2

how much shipped!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 13 2007, 07:14 PM~7686581
> *how much for the old quarter? will it bolt up to my regal?
> *


only if you have a lebaron top :biggrin:


----------



## slo

NSFW!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I seen this beauty at a show today


----------



## Skim

That was a sweet bubble top man!~


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2007, 05:13 PM~7690970
> *That was a sweet bubble top man!~
> *


you shoulda heard that BEAST


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7690875
> *I seen this beauty at a show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup when I was up in Charlotte last September I photographed that beast. Nice 572 monster.


----------



## hotstuff5964

i saw an old lady driving a sweet corona cream 61 4 dr down military today, first thing i thought was "man i bet skim could use some of that shit" :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7692646
> *Yup when I was up in Charlotte last September I photographed that beast. Nice 572 monster.
> *


You need to hollar at me next time your up here  This Rivi was the shit too..and Lowes was packed this year


----------



## purpl7duece

I think skim could start his own forums with only his topics and keep us all entertained. Good luck with this one. I know it's gonna be sick! That last 61 bubble makes mekick myself in the ass for passing up a trade of my 72 Chevy shortbed for a 409 bubbletop back in 2000. Sure it needed a lil work but just think what that car would be worth now. :tears: :tears:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

61 is one of my favorite impalas!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 10 2007, 10:59 PM~7663100
> *HEY SKIM MAYBE SOMETHING HERE YOU CAN USE
> http://www.davidsimpalas.com/index.php?opt...ntpage&Itemid=1 :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: 
skim need address , i will ship out the parts you were looking at , looks like you need them asap


----------



## Skim

Cool, I'll shoot you a PM.

I know I havent posted new pics in a few days but trust me its goin down. I got the drivers side rear body mount pocket welded in, figured I would do that while the inner wheel well was cut out, made it a lot easier.

Anyways, got that side in and the inner fenderwell tacked in when my welder ran out of gas :uh: 
Also I had to cut the dash out. There is a rusted out section under the wiper cowl that needs to be replaced. It almost seems as though Im making more work for myself but no not really since I plan on keeping this car for a long long time I need to do it right and fix it all the first time around.


----------



## Skim

Today I will get the passenger side rear body mount pocket welded in, I also should have the drivers side quarter panel tacked in after I get off work today.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Full frame wrap?


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn fool were you find all these impalas at
I need to come up


----------



## dannysnty

dam skim you aint playing around cant wait to see this ride hopefully you wont sell this one


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2007, 12:14 PM~7711812
> *damn fool were you find all these impalas at
> I need to come up
> *


He has a magical tree in his back yard  ..... (you didnt hear that from me ) :scrutinize:


----------



## houtex64

nice job skim uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:15 AM~7693950
> *You need to hollar at me next time your up here   This Rivi was the shit too..and Lowes was packed this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no doubt.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2007, 03:16 PM~7713127
> *He has a magical tree in his back yard   ..... (you didnt hear that from me ) :scrutinize:
> *



shit I wish. The only trees I got grow nothing but 'major work' on them. If it wasnt storming yesterday I would have gotten that other side done so hopefully it dries up by the timew I get off work today.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2007, 06:58 AM~7718247
> *shit I wish. The only trees I got grow nothing but 'major work' on them. If it wasnt storming yesterday I would have gotten that other side done so hopefully it dries up by the timew I get off work today.
> *


I feel ya Skim. I was gonna put in some time on the 64 yesterday but those damn storms make me sleepy.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2007, 08:58 AM~7718247
> *shit I wish. The only trees I got grow nothing but 'major work' on them. If it wasnt storming yesterday I would have gotten that other side done so hopefully it dries up by the timew I get off work today.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2007, 09:23 AM~7718617
> *I feel ya Skim. I was gonna put in some time on the 64 yesterday but those damn storms make me sleepy.
> *


 :biggrin: haooens to me too. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:15 AM~7693950
> *You need to hollar at me next time your up here   This Rivi was the shit too..and Lowes was packed this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are the name of those wheels


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

CAKE CUTTERS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 18 2007, 09:51 AM~7719580
> *what are the name of those wheels
> *


torque thrust 3's :uh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 18 2007, 09:51 AM~7719580
> *what are the name of those wheels
> *


Billet Rasp II's..the spokes are concave..looks good in person


----------



## BIGSPOOK

IS THAT A 62 WAGON IN THE BACKGROUND?????
looking for one of those. 
nice job skim. keep the work comming!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

the one in front of the 64 is a 63 and to the left is either a 63 or 64 by telling from the dash


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

So its done now right?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 18 2007, 06:44 PM~7722704
> *So its done now right?
> *


:0 

Took some pics yesterday of what Ive got so far, I should have the rdivers side quarter panel in by tonight hopefully and I'll post some pics tonight after Im done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 18 2007, 07:44 PM~7722704
> *So its done now right?
> *


We are riding out this weekend, quarter panels on or not! FUCK IT!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2007, 07:54 PM~7731270
> *We are riding out this weekend, quarter panels on or not! FUCK IT!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

So anyways, I still have some grinding to do but Im mostly getting everything welded for now and I'll grind later.

Heres whats left of the dash. I gotta do some rust repair on the back side of the cowl.


----------



## 509Rider

Fuck Skim your the man, getting it done quick.


----------



## Skim

No more windshield post. :0


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2007, 07:03 PM~7731376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more windshield post. :0
> *


GOD DAMN!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## san 312

Handle that biz, playa.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 19 2007, 08:02 PM~7731363
> *Fuck Skim your the man, getting it done quick.
> *


Yeah man, I have all day tomorrow devoted to more welding, I have to get the passenger side rear body mount welded in and then i can start on the inner fender well then the rear quarter panel.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

skim dat ***** mayn :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice progress! :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2007, 08:03 PM~7731376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more windshield post. :0
> *


Leave the windshield off....start a new trend.

Damn, I bet welding on that metal is a pain......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Get it done Skim.....


----------



## 310~SFCC

WENT THRU YOUR 61 RAG BUILD UP LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE GOTTEN ALOT DONE BRO GOOD LUCK CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT CRUIZING BRO


----------



## CHE1

Skimskie, put that 61 in it's place :biggrin: Don't let it beat you.


----------



## brett

wow bro , your really gettin it done :0 nice work keep it goin


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2007, 07:01 PM~7731352
> *So anyways, I still have some grinding to do but Im mostly getting everything welded for now and I'll grind later.
> 
> Heres whats left of the dash. I gotta do some rust repair on the back side of the cowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2007, 08:01 PM~7731352
> *So anyways, I still have some grinding to do but Im mostly getting everything welded for now and I'll grind later.
> 
> Heres whats left of the dash. I gotta do some rust repair on the back side of the cowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you going to keep it a 4 speed car???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 20 2007, 12:00 PM~7735632
> *Leave the windshield off....start a new trend.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

open bouble that be :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

looks like you got alot accomplised....good job! 

:worship:


----------



## Skim

I cut the windshield post off the 62 Buick rag in preperation for welding it on. Did a lot of measurements, its exactly 32.5" from the tip of the post to the 1/4 panel top. I'll probably have this on sooner than expected.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 21 2007, 12:48 PM~7742420
> *looks like you got alot accomplised....good job!
> 
> :worship:
> *


 Thanks man, Ive been on it every day. I need to take a break tomorrow. :0


----------



## Skim

Since Im doing the rear half of the car right now, I decided to get the rear cowl finished. This was one of my biggest worries but turned out it wasnt as hard as I thought it would be.

I un did all the factory spot welds, cut the section from the buick rag, disassembled the inner from the outer panel (Im only using the outer skin) and its just about ready for me to weld in after a little more grinding of the edges.

Before:










Donor from the 62 buick rag:


----------



## Skim

Started removing the rusted out cowl.


----------



## Skim

After cutting the donor out of that buick ragtop, I had to disassemble it. 10 million spotwelds it seemed like, took forever This was the hard part because since I was going to be using this part, it had to be really nice and I couldnt go crazy risking it getting all fucked up.


----------



## Skim

after a quick test fit, theres a couple edges I will grind down and it should drop right into place.










The next thing I will do is rust proof the rail and the back side of the panel with POR 15 to keep it from ever rusting.










Monday this will be welded in.


----------



## SUNNYD

looks great brother keep it up


----------



## KERRBSS

"YOUR MY INSPIRATION" (singing in a low voice) lol good shit skim, comign along nicely


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2007, 05:20 PM~7743691
> *after a quick test fit, theres a couple edges I will grind down and it should drop right into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing I will do is rust proof the rail and the back side of the panel with POR 15 to keep it from ever rusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday this will be welded in.
> *


might have to get you to do some work on my car :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

LOOKIN GOOD SKIM!


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7744275
> *LOOKIN GOOD SKIM!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## slo

good work so far man, your going in deep.


----------



## MR.*512*

DAMN SKIM YOUR MOVING FAST !! ITS LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7743663
> *Started removing the rusted out cowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM SKIM.... :0 ....keep bring those pics :biggrin: nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper

VERY nice buildup. Please, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 07:40 PM~7572399
> *Cant forget this face. Reminds me of Oscar the Grouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT SURE DOES!!!


----------



## Spanky

good work man...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD+Apr 21 2007, 06:22 PM~7743712-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks great brother keep it up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 12:48 PM~7742420
> *looks like you got alot accomplised....good job!
> 
> :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kerrbss_@Apr 21 2007, 06:32 PM~7743765
> *"YOUR MY INSPIRATION" (singing in a low voice)  lol  good shit skim, comign along nicely
> *





> _Originally posted by BackBump61+Apr 21 2007, 08:02 PM~7744217-->
> 
> 
> 
> might have to get you to do some work on my car :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 02:25 AM~7746001
> *good work man...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 10:03 PM~7744915
> *good work so far man, your going in deep.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*@Apr 22 2007, 12:47 AM~7745824
> *DAMN SKIM YOUR MOVING FAST !! ITS LOOKS GOOD   :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 01:12 AM~7745897
> *DAM SKIM.... :0 ....keep bring those pics :biggrin: nice work :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KingSuper_@Apr 22 2007, 01:23 AM~7745917
> *VERY nice buildup. Please, keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks everybody for the comments. I really appreciate it and I had to take a day off today and relax but tomorrow it will be on again. Ive got to keep on pushin.


----------



## KCRIVI71

DDAAAMMMNN Just saw this GOOD LUCK BRO!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 22 2007, 03:14 PM~7748035
> *DDAAAMMMNN  Just saw this GOOD LUCK BRO!!!!
> *


Thanks. I'll get there soon enough. Pretty soon Im gonna have to order my new floors and trunk


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2007, 07:37 PM~7749980
> *Thanks. I'll get there soon enough. Pretty soon Im gonna have to order my new floors and trunk
> *


not sure were you stay, but where i live CARS is 15 minutes away :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Apr 22 2007, 09:00 PM~7750216
> *not sure were you stay, but where i live CARS is 15 minutes away :biggrin:
> *


Lucky ass. I gotta pay shipping :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2007, 07:06 PM~7743634
> *I cut the windshield post off the 62 Buick rag in preperation for welding it on. Did a lot of measurements, its exactly 32.5" from the tip of the post to the 1/4 panel top. I'll probably have this on sooner than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That 23 window smashed out to the pavement is where it is at.


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, thats alot of work! But looks like youve got it under control. uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 22 2007, 11:46 PM~7751767
> *That 23 window smashed out to the pavement is where it is at.
> *


Thats not my 23, thats my single cab :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 22 2007, 11:49 PM~7751799
> *Damn, thats alot of work! But looks like youve got it under control.  uffin:
> *


Thanks Jason. I thought you were missing in action :0 j/k.

I got that rear deck panel all welded in today. Came out tits. I should have that windshield post in sometime this week. I'll get more pics.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Damn Skim,the car is looking good.I didnt know you were looking for a 61,the homie just sold a solid rag top.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2007, 03:07 PM~7755362
> *Thats not my 23, thats my single cab :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2007, 09:03 PM~7758867
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:57 PM~7762844
> *:uh:
> *


in 2007 its about that t"I"me


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR '61 RAG!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2007, 09:10 PM~7767210
> *in 2007 its about that t"I"me
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2007, 11:48 PM~7767805
> *TTT FOR '61 RAG!
> *



No doubt. Heres where I left off, so on monday I got that rear cowl welded in.


----------



## Skim

You know what came next.... Started clipping the posts today. It was pretty simple just a lot of measuring.


----------



## Skim




----------



## cantgetenuf

your balls must be bigger than your pocket...


not many people would have attempted what you are doing. looks good


----------



## Skim

Got it all tacked in today. I'll finish welding it up tomorrow since I had to leave for work.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 02:20 PM~7771373
> *your balls must be bigger than your pocket...
> not many people would have attempted what you are doing. looks good
> *



:0 I just love 61 rags to that degree....


----------



## Skim

I'll finish welding, grinding and cleaning up my welds tomorrow. I wish I didnt have to leave for work today. 
Another big fucking headache out of the way. Its starting to resemble a car again. :biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf

just make it look better than that duece you had


----------



## Forgiven 63

Damm ! :wow:


----------



## Sixty34me

looks good skim.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 01:20 PM~7771373
> *your balls must be bigger than your pocket...
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Firefly

Damn Skim, it's going so fast man! Great work, and I like the fact you post up pics on a regular basis! Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 03:20 PM~7771371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good plan of attack on that windshield post


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2007, 04:11 PM~7772313
> *good plan of attack on that windshield post
> *



I figured the same since thats way down beneath where there is an inner and outer bunch of metal to weld. That whole area was hollow so I only have to weld it all the way around the outside.


----------



## impala_631

MAN!! very impressive so far, keep it up skimmy


----------



## Skim

Oh yeah and from all the extra shit I sold off the $500 Buick donor convertible, I sold the parts on ebay this week, I made $428 so now I only have about $75 into my donor parts I needed for Hell Bent including the convertible rack, windshield post, all door and side glass and convertible hardware. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 01:23 PM~7771399
> *:0  I just love 61 rags to that degree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's just how it's done down here in TEXAS we build them 
:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

good job Skim...you got mad skills homie..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Thanks fellas. Ive never done this kinda work so everyday is a learning experience. Hopefully in the next week or so I can move the car inside my shop. I got to move some cars around and I can pull it inside.

I'll get some more pics after I start on the pass side rear quarter panel.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

DAMN BRO YOUR DOING A VERY IMPRESSIVE JOB .
KEEP UP THE WORK & GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 02:26 PM~7771423
> *just make it look better than that duece you had
> *


what was wrong with the duece? :dunno:


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 04:22 PM~7771386
> *Got it all tacked in today. I'll finish welding it up tomorrow since I had to leave for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good skim :thumbsup: keep up the great work :biggrin: you'll be done in no tyme


----------



## hotstuff5964

how are you planning to strip the old paint? hand, chemical, sandblast :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2007, 06:11 PM~7773217
> *how are you planning to strip the old paint? hand, chemical, sandblast :dunno:
> *


media blast it all.


----------



## hotstuff5964

good


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 06:11 PM~7773223
> *media blast it all.
> *


what media? bead, walnutshels, sand?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 06:05 PM~7773164
> *what was wrong with the duece?  :dunno:
> *


jus the color :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Probably plastic media, the area under the wiper cowl is too hard to get to and since I plan on keeping this car for a very long time I need to blast everywhere. Underneath and all.




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 02:23 PM~7771399
> *:0  I just love 61 rags to that degree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 01:20 PM~7771373
> *your balls must be bigger than your pocket...
> not many people would have attempted what you are doing. looks good
> *


its what REAL RYDERS do


----------



## jmiller

Looks good Skim. Now what about that Barndoor?


----------



## cantgetenuf

that comment about the duece... got taken the wrong way.... there was nothing wrong with it.... but it wouldnt be right if you didnt one up..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 08:26 PM~7774298
> *that comment about the duece... got taken the wrong way.... there was nothing wrong with it....  but it wouldnt be right if you didnt one up..
> *


  :biggrin: No sweat homie


----------



## MR.*512*

LOOKING REAL GOOD SKIM !! :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE YOU DONE THIS BEFORE !! :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Skim

By next week I should have the passenger quarter panel on and then I can order my full floors and trunk pan. 
Im also going to be putting the new dash from the 4 door into the rag so there will be more pics to come.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 02:23 PM~7771399
> *:0  I just love 61 rags to that degree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i gonna keep an eye on this thread keep up the good work


----------



## krazyk

Watching this car come back to life brings a tear to my eye. These cars are so beautiful every one of them deserves to be saved. Thanks for doing good work for humanity (or at least the lowrider community).


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2007, 06:05 PM~7773164
> *what was wrong with the duece?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looks nice


----------



## BackBump61

more pics. please :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 27 2007, 08:18 AM~7784939
> *more pics. please :biggrin:
> *


yeah, what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 27 2007, 09:18 AM~7784939
> *more pics. please :biggrin:
> *



Well today I went to the big Pate Swap Meet at Texas Motor Speedway to sell some parts from the 4 door and the other donor rag and met up with a few people from LIL, BackBump61, Lopez62, Jray and Brickhouse from Majestix, chilled, grubbed out on pork chops, beans, tortillas, mmmmm...

Anyways Picked up a drivers side front valence - hard to find clean. Also after talking with BackBump, he convinced me to buy the new full floors since they were there already and it would keep me from paying any shipping charges.


----------



## Skim

I guess you can tell whats gonna happen next :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2007, 05:04 PM~7788014
> *I guess you can tell whats gonna happen next  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have no clue what? :biggrin: LOL


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2007, 08:04 PM~7788014
> *I guess you can tell whats gonna happen next  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know how those floors work out i might be better off with the full floors some people say ................... lookin good


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

this is my favorite build up.... keep it going smoothly


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 27 2007, 06:20 PM~7788113
> *let me know how those floors work out i might be better off with the full floors some people say ................... lookin good
> *



I would have to say by going full floors it will eliminate all the patchy welds all over the place especially if you want the car to look good from underneath because the individual floor pieces have all thos cut lines in them that would have to be welded up. I would rather clean up welds straight down the outer edges and down the middle than all over when you look under the car.


----------



## Skim

*OH SHIT, I JUST REALIZED IT. TODAY IS THE ONE MONTH ANNIVERSARY OF ME OWNING THIS CAR!* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 27 2007, 07:42 PM~7788516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## 543Records

your making rust work look like a piece of CAKE! :biggrin:  

Keep up the good work, I thought this car was history


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Apr 27 2007, 06:46 PM~7788548
> *your making rust work look like a piece of CAKE! :biggrin:
> *


doesn't he though.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2007, 05:03 PM~7788010
> *Well today I went to the big Pate Swap Meet at Texas Motor Speedway to sell some parts from the 4 door and the other donor rag and met up with a few people from LIL, BackBump61, Lopez62, Jray and Brickhouse from Majestix, chilled, grubbed out on pork chops, beans, tortillas, mmmmm...
> 
> Anyways Picked up a drivers side front valence - hard to find clean. Also after talking with BackBump, he convinced me to buy the new full floors since they were there already and it would keep me from paying any shipping charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea picked up some goodies for my project to
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 27 2007, 08:06 PM~7788653
> *yea picked up some goodies for my project to
> :thumbsup:
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt for a real rider..skim is the man...


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 27 2007, 07:59 PM~7788622
> *doesn't he though.
> *


:yes:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2007, 08:03 PM~7788010
> *Well today I went to the big Pate Swap Meet at Texas Motor Speedway to sell some parts from the 4 door and the other donor rag and met up with a few people from LIL, BackBump61, Lopez62, Jray and Brickhouse from Majestix, chilled, grubbed out on pork chops, beans, tortillas, mmmmm...
> 
> Anyways Picked up a drivers side front valence - hard to find clean. Also after talking with BackBump, he convinced me to buy the new full floors since they were there already and it would keep me from paying any shipping charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm your truck is scarry hno: :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 28 2007, 04:29 AM~7790557
> *damm your truck is scarry hno:  :biggrin:
> *


his truck can beat up my truck


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 07:01 AM~7790593
> *his truck can beat up my truck
> *


mine too, the roof of my truck is prolly the same height as his bumper :0


----------



## Skim

Picked these up at the swap meet today.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2007, 05:44 PM~7793165
> *Picked these up at the swap meet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are bad ass Skim.If you ever come across some for the long plate's keep me in mind.


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Spanky

is this car gonna be lifted?


----------



## CHE1




----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 29 2007, 12:48 AM~7795032
> *is this car gonna be lifted?
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 29 2007, 12:48 AM~7795032
> *is this car gonna be lifted?
> *


Yes it will be lifted. A simple but nice set up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2007, 01:45 PM~7796887
> *Yes it will be lifted with some twankie foez. Fool, respect my gansta!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

Little 62 rag I stumbled upon yesterday when I was talking to a guy at the swap meet. He said he had a 62 rag and wanted to get rid of it now. my homie John is going to get it. I dont have the ends right now or the time but I know he does. :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2007, 05:04 PM~7798008
> *Little 62 rag I stumbled upon yesterday when I was talking to a guy at the swap meet. He said he had a 62 rag and wanted to get rid of it now. my homie John is going to get it. I dont have the ends right now or the time but I know he does.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM YOU WHERE THE HELL DO YOU FIND ALL THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Apr 29 2007, 05:12 PM~7798046
> *DAM YOU WHERE THE HELL DO YOU FIND ALL THIS SHIT!!!!
> *


Man Im on a mission. People this shit is out here you just have to ask around and look for it :0


----------



## Infamous James

:0 true....small town USA gots all kinds of ol' skool whips :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 29 2007, 06:07 PM~7798291
> *:0 true....small town USA gots all kinds of ol' skool whips :cheesy:
> *



Yep, dont get me wrong though. These cars out here need work, usually floors and patch panels but they gotta be fixed. They aint no Cali cars.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2007, 05:22 PM~7798092
> *Man Im on a mission. People this shit is out here you just have to ask around and look for it  :0
> *


:yes:

the cars are out there just gotta findem


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2007, 09:11 PM~7788330
> *I would have to say by going full floors it will eliminate all the patchy welds all over the place especially if you want the car to look good from underneath because  the individual floor pieces have all thos cut lines in them that would have to be welded up. I would rather clean up welds straight down the outer edges and down the middle than all over when you look under the car.
> *


good point i am going to order mine on monday with some other shit
thanks for the help


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

YO SKIM!!YOU BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN!! MY BRO JUST PICKED THIS UP!! PIC FOR MOTIVATION!


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

Shit I need to find me a drop :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you went to the swapmeet man!! I wanted to go


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2007, 05:44 PM~7793165
> *Picked these up at the swap meet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



from IL...

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf

dang fawker how do you find all these rides??


----------



## Austin Ace

HOOray SKIMMMY


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Thats a nice looking 62 project.............

Although that shadow the bottom rear of this door that is being casted makes me say hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm










Might I ask what the price was on this gem?????


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 30 2007, 12:33 PM~7803214
> *Thats a nice looking 62 project.............
> 
> Although that shadow the bottom rear of this door that is being casted makes me say hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might I ask what the price was on this gem?????
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

I dont wanna say at this point because he wants to flip it to make some cash. I dont blame him.


----------



## Skim

As for the 61, I did some more bracing of the body this morning then I started cutting out the old floors. I pretty much have the old floor out but it looks like before I can weld in the new floors Im gonna have to weld in new inner rockers because the OG ones are pretty much shot from the back side.

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

Less talk and more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2007, 07:10 PM~7814020
> *I dont wanna say at this point because he wants to flip it to make some cash. I dont blame him.
> *


will he be trying to sell it on lil :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

dam, good job man! keep it up!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I hope the brace inside the inner rocker isn't shot .....that's were it gets fun.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 2 2007, 04:53 AM~7816946
> *I hope the brace inside the inner rocker isn't shot .....that's were it gets fun.
> *



Yeah man you aint lying and partially they are shot. Im going to have to take the inner rockers from the 4 door and graft them into the outer rockers on the rag. A lot of work but hey its just time and my own personal sweat I guess.
I started disassembling them yesterday. This is probably gonna be the hardest part of the metalwork so far because there is so many spot welds and inner and outer pieces to cut and weld. Somebody needs to make a complete one piece already welded inner and outer rocker.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2007, 05:20 AM~7817250
> *Yeah man you aint lying and partially they are shot. Im going to have to take the inner rockers from the 4 door and graft them into the outer rockers on the rag. A lot of work but hey its just time and my own personal sweat I guess.
> I started disassembling them yesterday. This is probably gonna be the hardest part of the metalwork so far because there is so many spot welds and inner and outer pieces to cut and weld. Somebody needs to make a complete one piece already welded inner and outer rocker.
> *


I think that was on my repop wish list on your other thread 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 2 2007, 05:53 AM~7816946
> *I hope the brace inside the inner rocker isn't shot .....that's were it gets fun.
> *



What would you know about a rusted out 61?













:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Man, I'm loving this buildup! Makin me want to jump on my 59'. 

I know you already welded it up, but on A-pillars we make an inner sleeve to match the contours of the post for an inner reinforcement, then punch 5/16" holes in the donor frame & the "dash" for the inner sleeve to plug weld to. This provides additional reinforcement & ties everything together instead of just relying on the single weld seam.

A couple weeks ago I came across a 61' Bubbletop here in town for sale w/a 61' 4 door BelAir right behind it for parts. I made the mistake of telling a homie about it, now I got three fools askin me where it's at, like they're gonna buy it.

Anyways, this topic is great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Skim

*I will have some more pics by tomorrow* I promise :uh: really not a whole lot but I cut the old floors out, I also pulled the set of good solid rockers from the 4 door that I will split apart and use for the inner rocker guts.


----------



## Eazy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2007, 07:54 PM~7830515
> *I will have some more pics by tomorrow I promise :uh:  really not a whole lot but I cut the old floors out, I also pulled the set of good solid rockers from the 4 door that I will split apart and use for the inner rocker guts.
> *


can't wait to tommorrow :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A bottle of Hennessey straight outta Opa-Locka for you my friend....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 3 2007, 10:47 PM~7831815
> *A bottle of Hennessey straight outta Opa-Locka for you my friend....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Tomorrow's today


----------



## RAGTOP 61

HAVE FUN THEM ROCKER PANELS!!!I KNOW I DID!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Holy hell


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Oh damn, it's on now, she's in the garage! :0 

You are doing great work homie, keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@May 4 2007, 11:09 PM~7837897
> *Oh damn, it's on now, she's in the garage! :0
> 
> 
> *


No thats JC's 61 rag in his garage. Mine will be in the shop in about a week. :0 Once I get some of my VW's moved around


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 4 2007, 07:33 AM~7832917
> *Tomorrow's today
> *


pile of junk floor


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

ROCKERS IV LIFE


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

man look at this shit










heres the remedy...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@May 4 2007, 09:49 AM~7833672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE FUN THEM ROCKER PANELS!!!I KNOW I DID!!!!
> *



Hey thats whats up :0 JC what did you do about the convertible reinforcement strip that runs along the bottomside of the rockers?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2007, 12:22 AM~7837974
> *man look at this shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the remedy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2007, 01:19 AM~7837957
> *No thats JC's 61 rag in his garage. Mine will be in the shop in about a week.  :0
> *


I see now, I wasn't paying close enough attention!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2007, 11:19 PM~7837957
> *No thats JC's 61 rag in his garage. Mine will be in the shop in about a week.  :0 Once I get some of my VW's moved around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year is the Micro????


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 4 2007, 10:20 PM~7837963
> *ROCKERS IV LIFE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@May 4 2007, 11:55 PM~7838131
> *What year is the Micro????
> *


54 Barndoor Micro


----------



## 41bowtie

Looking good Skim I wish i had all the space you have.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2007, 12:31 AM~7838252
> *54 Barndoor Micro
> *



You lucky son of a bicth :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: I thought it was a barn door but dam they are so fucking rare and a 23 window with a rag slider (Which it looks like it has aswell) I could not belive my eyes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You have some great projects keep up the good work


----------



## Mr Impala

im going to send u my titanic next :biggrin:


----------



## trueblue702

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 5 2007, 06:20 PM~7627319
> *post the good pics or pm me them  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me too lmao


----------



## trueblue702

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 5 2007, 05:52 PM~7627058
> *When I saw it I was like.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 jejeje


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2007, 01:21 AM~7837968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this build is crazy!!! :cheesy:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Damm bro good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 5 2007, 05:10 AM~7838626
> *this build is crazy!!! :cheesy:
> *



Yeah it aint no walk in the park.


----------



## scrapin82regal

DAMN HOMMIE THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT I LOVE THE PROGRESS KEEP UP THE WORK THAT SHITS AWSOME!!! Thats my favorite year to cant wait to c more progress :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7837991
> *Hey thats whats up  :0  JC what did you do about the convertible reinforcement strip that runs along the bottomside of the rockers?
> *


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7837991
> *Hey thats whats up  :0  JC what did you do about the convertible reinforcement strip that runs along the bottomside of the rockers?
> *


I JUST CUT THEM OFF AND WELDED THEM TO ROCKER PANELS I USED FROM A 62 TWO DOOR HARDTOP. I USED THE WHOLE ROCKER PANEL FROM FRONT TO BACK,BUT I DID INSTALL NEW INNER ROCKER PANELS TO WELD THE NEW FLOOR BRACES TOO..


----------



## THEREGAL

damn man you are gettin down on this car, its really amazing whta people can do wtih metal. good luck man


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2007, 12:45 PM~7796887
> *Yes it will be lifted. A simple but nice set up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf

updates nicca


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@May 7 2007, 10:23 AM~7850015
> *updates nicca
> *


Give me a day or so.Im in the process of cutting out useless rusty metal. Nothing to take pics of there.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 5 2007, 06:52 PM~7627058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  :wow:


----------



## Guest

skim do the damn thing
i know i don`t have the time to do something like this


----------



## slo

movin fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2007, 03:28 PM~7851694
> *Give me a day or so.Im in the process of cutting out useless rusty metal. Nothing to take pics of there.
> *


Quarters on deck, say the word and they will be at your door in a few days.


----------



## hittin back bumper

your thread is addicting skim, everythings looking good, keep us updated big homie.


----------



## CHE1

Yo skim, this ride is going to look sick.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Hey, holla at a pimp from Opa-Locka. That burban came thru straight up quaddin' the parking lot.


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2007, 09:20 PM~7837961
> *pile of junk floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH SHIPPED....... :biggrin: 



LOOKING GOOD SKIM...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This thing done yet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 9 2007, 11:52 AM~7866747
> *This thing done yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LincolnJames

i check this thread every day......im still speechless... :0 u need to have your own "how to " video.cause every thing is looking right :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 9 2007, 08:22 PM~7870823
> *i check this thread every day......im still speechless... :0 u need to have your own "how to " video.cause every thing is looking right :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


Thanks. Its been raining off and on for the past 3 days so I havent got to do a whole lot but hopefully that all changes. Its supposed to rain again tomorrow so I know sunday I'll have all day to work on it.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7870892
> *Thanks. Its been raining off and on for the past 3 days so I havent got to do a whole lot but hopefully that all changes. Its supposed to rain again tomorrow so I know sunday I'll have all day to work on it.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Car looked like it was in a nuclear explosion...is it done yet?


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by trueblue702_@May 5 2007, 02:00 AM~7838513
> *jejeje
> *



Nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

Damn, just read every page and subscribing


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 08:29 PM~7870892
> *Thanks. Its been raining off and on for the past 3 days so I havent got to do a whole lot but hopefully that all changes. Its supposed to rain again tomorrow so I know sunday I'll have all day to work on it.
> *


I know what you mean Skim. :angry:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

Dam im speech less just went pg by pg and this build up looks real nice loving how that 61 is comming out keep up the good work


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 9 2007, 07:22 PM~7870823
> *i check this thread every day......im still speechless... :0 u need to have your own "how to " video.cause every thing is looking right :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


And he makes it look soooooooo easy!


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964

i heard skim abandoned project hell bent '61 and is now building a donk :dunno:


----------



## Daniel son

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 11 2007, 05:11 PM~7884920
> *i heard skim abandoned project hell bent '61 and is now building a donk :dunno:
> *


i heard he traded alonzo for the training day monte


----------



## Daniel son

nice progress on the ride, :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@May 11 2007, 04:15 PM~7884936
> *i heard he traded alonzo for the training day monte
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chubby




----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2007, 10:19 PM~7837957
> *No thats JC's 61 rag in his garage. Mine will be in the shop in about a week.  :0 Once I get some of my VW's moved around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I really really hate (envy) you! Man i need to get me a damn VW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@May 12 2007, 02:03 AM~7887610
> *I really really hate (envy) you! Man i need to get me a damn VW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

did you ever consider transferring the drop parts to a hardtop car? ive got a rusted 64 drop and a donor hardtop car, cant decide which way to go with doing it.


----------



## KERRBSS

wheres the updates skim? i just came back from C.A.R.S bought me a whole bunch of sheet metal


----------



## big C

hey skim my neighbor has a vw bus on bags with a 400 small block in it,ill try get you some pics.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 12 2007, 12:55 PM~7889386
> *did you ever consider transferring the drop parts to a hardtop car?
> *



Hell no because that would be faking the funk. It would be like having a china rag, a pro wing lowrider or a wife with fake legs. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 11 2007, 05:11 PM~7884920
> *i heard skim abandoned project hell bent '61 and is now building a donk :dunno:
> *



:0 LOL. You know finally I got ALL DAY to work on it tomorrow its my only day off this week. I cant wait!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I fuckin love it.


----------



## 408_Life

all i can say is *wow* :yes:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 07:19 PM~7890914
> *Hell no because that would be faking the funk. It would be like having a china rag, a pro wing lowrider or a wife with fake legs.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

so whats up skim. how much


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT FOR A CRAZY ASS PROJECT BUILD


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2007, 10:07 PM~7891682
> *so whats up skim. how much
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :no:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7891682
> *so whats up skim. how much
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 05:19 PM~7890914
> *Hell no because that would be faking the funk. It would be like having a china rag, a pro wing lowrider or a wife with fake legs.  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## texmex

good job homie


----------



## keessimpala65

Good luck on the project. There's a lot of work to be done I see uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 06:19 PM~7890914
> *Hell no because that would be faking the funk. It would be like having a china rag, a pro wing lowrider or a wife with fake legs.  :0
> *


this ***** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 13 2007, 08:09 AM~7892732
> *this *****  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CLOWNIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver64

great work


----------



## lone star

everything has its price pee wee :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 07:23 PM~7890928
> *:0 LOL. You know finally I got ALL DAY to work on it tomorrow its my only day off this week. I cant wait!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I fuckin love it.
> *


So new pics coming soon I hope


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7891682
> *so whats up skim. how much
> *



i might have a 23 window VW for trades after your done with the 61.


----------



## scrapin82regal

get on lay it low this post of boobs are sexy :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

Skim I got to give you mad props man. You're doing a hell of a job. That's going to be one sweet ride when it's done. Can't wait to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aceite

Best tele NOVELA...this build is addicting!

Great work and I was stressing  out about my 66.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 13 2007, 06:29 PM~7895206
> *i might have a 23 window VW for trades after your done with the 61.
> *


He told the girl at the bar, he *might* have a 12" dick for her, but she will need to go home with him to find out. :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 14 2007, 07:52 AM~7898959
> *He told the girl at the bar, he might have a 12" dick for her, but she will need to go home with him to find out.  :uh:
> *


so u like talkin about 12 inch dicks huh


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2007, 11:29 AM~7899523
> *so u like talkin about 12 inch dicks huh
> *


Only when they are in your mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

S-LINE QUATTRO


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BackBump61

where are the pics. quit slacking off :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 08:19 PM~7890914
> *Hell no because that would be faking the funk. It would be like having a china rag, a pro wing lowrider or a wife with fake legs.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@May 14 2007, 07:02 PM~7903115
> *where are the pics. quit slacking off :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TwOtYme

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

NICE... good luck on the build :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

is it done already! pics :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Post the fukin pics ............I NEED MY FIX!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2007, 12:23 PM~7899870
> *S-LINE QUATTRO
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 16 2007, 10:10 AM~7915455
> *Post the fukin pics ............I NEED MY FIX!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Okay heres some pics I took. today


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2007, 10:29 AM~7899523
> *so u like talkin about 12 inch dicks huh
> *



see how you were quick to get involved :uh:


----------



## Skim

I decided to get the quarter panels finished before I mess with the rockers so thats what I was working on the past couple days I had off. Welding tank ran out so I will weld tomorrow evening but I did get some stuff cut and fitted up.

Remember this mess...










thats what I decided to take care of next. Since the rags are different than hard top, the donor buick rag cam to the rescue again. I used the base metal from the buick and will graft the Impala quarters onto them.


----------



## Skim

quarter panel had to come off anyways.










dinners ready be right back.. :0


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 04:53 PM~7918669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quarter panel had to come off anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinners ready be right back.. :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 05:53 PM~7918669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quarter panel had to come off anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinners ready be right back.. :0
> *


dam u aint playing nice work


----------



## Skim

trash


----------



## Skim

Before I weld the new quarter on, Im gonna have to replace the rear body mount and cut and replace this area.


----------



## Skim

Also had to rust proof the inner fenders while they were exposed.


----------



## Skim

Heres the donor piece from the Buick ragtop.










This is as I started to disassemble it, removing the spot welds, getting down on spot welds is not what I like to do.


----------



## Skim

On top of the Impala quarter panel, theres a big difference between hard top and rag so I am gonna have to graft the two pieces together. As you can see, I have to do all the grafting above that light body line that the buick had since there isnt a body line on an Impala.


----------



## Skim

This will give you a better idea what Im fuckin with.


----------



## Skim




----------



## DEVINERI

nice work man what are you using to remove the spot welds i need to do the same shit ........... looks good


----------



## Skim

Also, I rust proofed the back side of the inner dash since it was out. Basically the shit is just brush on / rust inhibitor.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@May 16 2007, 06:21 PM~7918842
> *nice work man what are you using to remove the spot welds i need to do the same shit ........... looks good
> *



The easiest way is to get a spot weld removal bit. It works the best or you can use a cut off wheel and grind the spot weld away and seperate the metal.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 06:53 PM~7918669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quarter panel had to come off anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinners ready be right back.. :0
> *


bastard! didn't you eat yesterday? :angry:


----------



## Skim

Also gonna kick this hole in the ass, should only take about an hour or two to fix.


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 08:25 PM~7918866
> *The easiest way is to get a spot weld removal bit. It works the best or you can use a cut o wheel and grind the spot weld away and seperate the metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks where can i get one


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@May 16 2007, 06:27 PM~7918879
> *thanks where can i get one
> *


I bought mine at the local body shop supply / paint store. It was about $30ish


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 08:30 PM~7918895
> *I bought mine at the local body shop supply / paint store. It was about $30ish
> *


cool thanks


----------



## hoppin6

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

nice work man!


----------



## -SUPER62-

looking good Skim...keep it up.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel son

damn, this is coming along nice, keep it up man


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 07:13 PM~7918793
> *Before I weld the new quarter on, Im gonna have to replace the rear body mount and cut and replace this area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Been there. :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

hows your wheel well lip on the inner fender? I was positive they were going to be garbage like mine from the condition of the 1/4 lips, but once you got the 1/4 off it looks fairly solid.........or is it just the angle of the pix?

Looks good as usual.................

   

PS: be sure to post pix of the old rear brace body mount, mine had more dirt and debris in it then metal and weight about 50 pounds, lol.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 07:19 PM~7918828
> *This will give you a better idea what Im fuckin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had to ask the homie, how much it was gonna take to fuck wit it....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 17 2007, 10:46 AM~7923317
> *hows your wheel well lip on the inner fender?  I was positive they were going to be garbage like mine from the condition of the 1/4 lips, but once you got the 1/4 off it looks fairly solid.........or is it just the angle of the pix?
> 
> Looks good as usual.................
> 
> 
> 
> PS: be sure to post pix of the old rear brace body mount, mine had more dirt and debris in it then metal and weight about 50 pounds, lol.......
> *



The inner lip on the drivers side was wasted, I had to graft the one from the 4 door on but the passenger side one was really nice.


----------



## blazed out




----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN GOOD PROGRESS SKIM....SHIT IT'S MAKING ME WANT TO START ON MINE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 17 2007, 11:33 AM~7923661
> *I had to ask the homie, how much it was gonna take to fuck wit it....
> *


Already did......


----------



## Skim

:0 Better make those skinny whites, I dont do wide whitewalls.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2007, 02:51 PM~7925013
> *:0 Better make those skinny whites, I dont do wide whitewalls.
> *


Skinny Whites.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Skim

:twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 03:53 PM~7925026
> *Skinny Whites.... :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7925026
> *Skinny Whites.... :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love me some skinny chicks but damn thats tooo much


----------



## HighProCam

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## slo

shit with all that work id have to be buried in that car!


----------



## lone star

how much


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 03:33 PM~7924891
> *Already did......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:

Post a pic of that rear bumper! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 63 ss rider

good work skim. the duece was just a warm up for you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@May 18 2007, 11:16 PM~7934604
> *good work skim. the duece was just a warm up for you.
> *


Yeah man, Im very fortunate to had broke myself in on the 62 or else I wouldnt have had the nuts to fix this one.

Hopefully it stops raining today so i can finish up on that rear quarter today. This constant rain is pissing me off.


----------



## blvd ace miami

looking good skim :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 12 2007, 06:06 PM~7890411
> *hey skim my neighbor has a vw bus on bags with a 400 small block in it,ill try get you some pics.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7944558
> *:uh:
> *


hey that bitch is bad why you playin.


----------



## 62bird

best topic on lil


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 18 2007, 09:32 AM~7930294
> *shit with all that work id have to be buried in that car!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Its supposed to rain for another 5 days, Im trying to get the car moved into my shop here pretty soon so I can finish up on the quarters. I'm actually working on 2 seperate cars right now so bear with me on the pics.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 05:54 AM~7961339
> *Its supposed to rain for another 5 days, Im trying to get the car moved into my shop here pretty soon so I can finish up on the quarters. I'm actually working on 2 seperate cars right now so bear with me on the pics.
> *


post pics of the other car


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@May 23 2007, 10:03 AM~7962241
> *post pics of the other car
> *


Its my OG 60 VW truck Im doing as a driver / parts hauler.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Skim,you know these guy's out here,I think one's name is Joe?He said he sold you a door/door's for your 23.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 23 2007, 11:58 AM~7962943
> *Skim,you know these guy's out here,I think one's name is Joe?He said he sold you a door/door's for your 23.
> *


yeah tell him Im still waiting on that door.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7962731
> *Its my OG 60 VW truck Im doing as a driver / parts hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that is what i need


----------



## KERRBSS

that things sweet, my buddy is all into VWs, we were werking on his 67 (i think) bug over the weekend, he even let me finally do some welding :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@May 19 2007, 05:10 AM~7935373
> *looking good skim  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2007, 06:25 PM~7918866
> *The easiest way is to get a spot weld removal bit. It works the best or you can use a cut off wheel and grind the spot weld away and seperate the metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm me the link and part # for that spot weld remover.


----------



## KERRBSS

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spot-Weld-Cutter-10PK-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 11:15 AM~7963064
> *yeah tell him Im still waiting on that door.
> *


Will do.My homie Ken work's for them.I told them about the 54 truck and they were on me after that,I have told them several time's,NOT FOR SALE! :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

Damn Skim. I didn't even know you found a 61 until today, and I just read all 32 pages with my slow-ass internet. You never cease to amaze me. All props due.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Now that thats out of the way, write "SKIM MILK" all over the side of it, add about 37 TV's, and switch the rims and lift off your truck and you'll be set!!! Hell, just put TV's behind the rust holes, that would be Duuuuurty!!!

John


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 06:54 AM~7961339
> *Its supposed to rain for another 5 days, Im trying to get the car moved into my shop here pretty soon so I can finish up on the quarters. I'm actually working on 2 seperate cars right now so bear with me on the pics.
> *


Did u get it moved?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 25 2007, 03:53 PM~7978823
> *Did u get it moved?
> *


well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.

Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work, turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size :0 so I had to get a shot in my balls. Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot. 

They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 04:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *


ouch..............hope you feel better homie

no pun intended, but you got balls for takin this project on


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 03:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *


ewww... just thinkin about it hurts


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 05:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *



thats nuts


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 25 2007, 07:03 PM~7980105
> *thats nuts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Hate to hear that shit skim. I hate just sitting on them by accident. :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 25 2007, 08:19 PM~7980184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hate to hear that shit skim. I hate just sitting on them by accident. :angry:
> *


The doctor was this cool black lady. I kept calling them testicles out of politeness and she said "Just say balls" :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 08:32 PM~7980625
> *The doctor was this cool black lady. I kept calling them testicles out of politeness and she said "Just say balls" :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


TESTICLE 1 ,2 TESTTICLE 1 ,2 HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SKIM !!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 10:32 PM~7980625
> *The doctor was this cool black lady. I kept calling them testicles out of politeness and she said "Just say balls" :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sicx13

just readin that made my nutz hurt


----------



## Daniel son

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 04:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *


INFECTIOWNED :0 


just playing, hope you're feeling better homie.


----------



## 07-Gator

Damn homie just read your topic, looks like your doing great on it. That's fucked up about your balls..GL


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

ouch


----------



## Coca Pearl

Hope you get to feeling better soon homie...............


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 05:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *



:tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## silver64

that sucks balls


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2007, 12:23 PM~7962731
> *Its my OG 60 VW truck Im doing as a driver / parts hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them German Folks got it on Locka, like Opa.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

we've seen your avi already  :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 08:32 PM~7980625
> *The doctor was this cool black lady. I kept calling them testicles out of politeness and she said "Just say balls" :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ss rider

bigballoned :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 07-Gator+May 26 2007, 05:23 AM~7981939-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn homie just read your topic, looks like your doing great on it. That's fucked up about your balls..GL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:43 AM~7987672
> *that sucks balls
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-63 ss rider_@May 27 2007, 08:52 PM~7990124
> *bigballoned :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN IT SUCKS/HURTS TO HEAR THAT SKIM BUT SORRY HOMIE I FOUND IT KINDA FUNNY ACTUALLY.... :biggrin: FEEL BETTER HOMIE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@May 27 2007, 03:07 PM~7988181
> *we've seen your avi already   :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 10:32 PM~7980625
> *The doctor was this cool black lady. I kept calling them testicles out of politeness and she said "Just say balls" :uh:  MY NUTZ WERE SO BIG, I THINK SHE WAS DOWN TO SWANG ON THEM .:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 4 2007, 07:33 AM~7832917
> *Tomorrow's today
> *


stfu bitch


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@May 28 2007, 05:26 PM~7994391
> *stfu bitch
> *


That was beyond yesterday....


----------



## Skim

Im gonna start back on it Wednesday, I'll be ready to go back to work so I should get the quarter panel ready to go on by then.


----------



## Dino

hey skim how are your nuts??? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7995459
> *hey skim how are your nuts??? :biggrin:
> *


pics - be right back





























:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 06:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *


you going to the club to showem off? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2007, 09:25 PM~7995543
> *pics - be right back
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


How much shipped? :roflmao:


----------



## Yankochevelle

QUOTE(Skim @ May 25 2007, 06:39 PM) 
well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.

Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work, turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size so I had to get a shot in my balls. Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot. 

They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak. 


OUCH!! I hope all is better now!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 04:39 PM~7979113
> *well its always been under an awning so its out of the weather but its not inside my shop yet.
> 
> Check this shit out....Wednesday I was at work and I started getting this pain in my groin area, I felt like I had a hernia, I made an appointment and went to the doctor as soon as I got off work,  turns out I had an infection in my lymph nodes and swelled my nuts twice the normal size  :0  so I had to get a shot in my balls.  Trust me, I would not wish that on anybody ever. It took 2 nurses to hold me down while they gave me the shot.
> 
> They gave me some hydrocodone and antibiotics and told me to take it easy for the next few days. I feel like shit and I want to get  back on it but I can barely kneel down cuz my nuts hurt so bad. Luckily I had the last 2 days off. Imagine somebody kicking you in the balls and then a doctor coming along to stick a needle in them shits. Thats what Im going thru as we speak.
> *


Tea bag them boys alternating hot to cold for the swelling......every 20 min


fuk dat shyt , you better take it easy for a min. you made need some day.


----------



## krazyk

TTT this can't be allowed to fall off the front page.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2007, 07:52 PM~7987706
> *Them German Folks got it on Locka, like Opa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: tru that :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Keep it up Skim.. Looking good


----------



## KERRBSS

what happen to the updates, wheres skim at, did he go and get all nutty on us? lol......j/k


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@May 31 2007, 09:30 AM~8014718
> *what happen to the updates, wheres skim at, did he go and get all nutty on us?  lol......j/k
> *


he'll be back, at least we know he has the balls to finish a project like this.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 31 2007, 09:31 AM~8014009
> *:roflmao: tru that  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic makes my balls hurt


----------



## sicx13

all this testicle talk took us way off topic. homie needs to put up some pics and put us back on track


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@May 31 2007, 12:33 PM~8016000
> *all this testicle talk took us way off topic. homie needs to put up some pics and put us back on track
> *


X1090414985134589143509435979854895


----------



## PAPER CHASER

DAMN SKIM HURRY UP & FINISH THIS CAR SO I CAN BUY IT OFF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He hasn't posted in a while = WERK YO

Latest pics will prove that the body work is done and it's in surfacer :biggrin: :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *cripn8ez*


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 1 2007, 08:21 AM~8021800
> *:0 :0
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: cripn8ez
> *


lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

New Acquisition


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 1 2007, 06:04 AM~8021291
> *He hasn't posted in a while = WERK YO
> 
> Latest pics will prove that the body work is done and it's in surfacer :biggrin: :0
> *


Shit I wish. Its storming bad out here almost a week straight already :uh: its supposed to rain all the way thru Tuesday. Then I was out there just test fitting panels I need to weld and the fuckin mosquitos were tearing my ass up since we had all this rain lately.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn skim, your getting down on this 61 rag quickly! I love it. This whole topic makes me wanna just go cut something up and weld it all back together. Nice save on the impala. Wish more people would quite letting them sit and rot and build them like this. Keep it up homie.


----------



## hotstuff5964

is it done yet?


----------



## God's Son2

keep up the good work, Skim.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Is it still raining? Where is the new pics????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This topic is driving me NUTZ with no pics!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 2 2007, 06:18 PM~8029965
> *This topic is driving me NUTZ with no pics!
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2007, 08:39 PM~8025321
> *New Acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how could that car get to that postition? you think someone would take care of it through the years.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 11:54 PM~7566221
> *So here it is, almost 2 years later I had to bring a set of wheels and he said come get it. I picked it up today. Had the guy and his friend help me push that bitch up the trailer. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm glad to see someone do something to that car, it would be a shame for that automobile to go to waste. Good luck, Skim, cant wait to see the finished car.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2007, 10:25 PM~7995543
> *pics - be right back
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 07:39 PM~8030061
> *how could that car get to that postition? you think someone would take care of it through the years.
> *


No kidding.......sad shit


----------



## lethaljoe

when we gonna get updated pics?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2007, 08:39 PM~8025321
> *New Acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Jun 2 2007, 08:34 PM~8030295
> *when we gonna get updated pics?
> *


I gotta get the car inside so I can start working indoors.

just to give you an idea how I can dissect some shit... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I took this today :0 

cant say I didnt post a new pic :biggrin: 










Seriously, I need to get it moved indoors so I can get it out of the mosquito zone.


----------



## God's Son2

i see you took those hub caps off, what are you gonna do with those? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8030504
> *i see you took those hub caps off, what are you gonna do with those? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I sold them to Lowrollinjo$h already


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 11:12 PM~8030510
> *I sold them to Lowrollinjo$h already
> *


cool, what did you do to fix that bent top pillar?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 09:14 PM~8030522
> *cool, what did you do to fix that bent top pillar?
> *



I bought a 62 Buick invicta ragtop and clipped in the windshield post from it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 11:15 PM~8030531
> *I bought a 62 Buick invicta ragtop and clipped in the windshield post from it.
> *


i didnt know you could do that.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 09:17 PM~8030543
> *
> *



you do mean the windshield post right? see almost all the GM converts from 61-62 are the same from the top of the doors up so thats why I bought this 62 Buick off craigs list for $500 and it got me all the roll up windows, top rack, stainless trim etc. That car uses all the exact same convertible shit as Impala for the 61-62 year. The car is basically an Impala from the neck up.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 11:21 PM~8030551
> *you do mean the windshield post right? see almost all the GM converts from 61-62 are the same from the top of the doors up so thats why I bought this 62 Buick off craigs list for $500 and it got me all the roll up windows, top rack, stainless trim etc. That car uses all the exact same convertible shit as Impala for the 61-62 year. The car is basically an Impala from the neck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you know that?


----------



## drasticbean

*almost done yet.........?????????*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 09:23 PM~8030563
> *how did you know that?
> *



several people on here put me up on game :0 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 11:24 PM~8030567
> *several people on here put me up on game  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool man, there is some smart people on here and its good to see people helping each other out.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 10:27 PM~8030583
> *thats cool man, there is some smart people on here and its good to see people helping each other out.*



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 2 2007, 09:27 PM~8030583
> *thats cool man, there is some smart people on here and its good to see people helping each other out.
> *


yeah no doubt man, Guys like 713Ridaz, backbump61 told me what cars to look for to get my donor parts. Thats why if you search for shit on ebay like power windows, power seats etc it pays to type in 61-62 buick, olds, pontiak because they use a lot of the same cool accessories.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 11:30 PM~8030599
> *yeah no doubt man, Guys like 713Ridaz, backbump61 told me what cars to look for to get my donor parts. Thats why if you search for shit on ebay like power windows, power seats etc it pays to type in 61-62 buick, olds, pontiak because they use a lot of the same cool accessories.
> *


i appreciate the help bro, keep up the GREAT work, it takes a talented person to take on a project like yours.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 08:30 PM~8030599
> *yeah no doubt man, Guys like 713Ridaz, backbump61 told me what cars to look for to get my donor parts. Thats why if you search for shit on ebay like power windows, power seats etc it pays to type in 61-62 buick, olds, pontiak because they use a lot of the same cool accessories.
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

You have to realize how much NUTZ it would take to get this car this far. :0


----------



## KERRBSS

keepem comig skim, im learning alot....still scarred to weld my own shit...but im learning... :biggrin:


----------



## texmex

are you almost done :biggrin: keep up the good work homie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

When you get it finished I KNOW you're going to drive it back to the owner whom you got it from.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 10:09 PM~8030488
> *I gotta get the car inside so I can start working indoors.
> 
> just to give you an idea how I can dissect some shit... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Straight up 702 Goldie style!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Any updates Skim?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 6 2007, 09:49 PM~8056857
> *Any updates Skim?
> *


There will be as soon as I get back from California.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 6 2007, 11:55 PM~8056902
> *There will be as soon as I get back from California.
> *


Cool, I was just going through withdrawls, but now I know there will be more to come very soon!


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 11:09 PM~8030488
> *I gotta get the car inside so I can start working indoors.
> 
> just to give you an idea how I can dissect some shit... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



reminds me of my wagon last weekend :biggrin: 
couple pix i took ,there was was less left when i got done :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86

ttt for a clean build


----------



## LOWLYFE62

hows the build comin skim :biggrin: any updates :0 i'm goin nutz over here waitin for pics  :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

Come on Skim. Don't be a tease!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

skims keeping us in suspense......hes probally accomplished a hell of a lot


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

got quarter patches ? :biggrin: just let me know when , looking good


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 7 2007, 02:32 AM~8057952
> *reminds me of my wagon last weekend :biggrin:
> couple pix i took ,there was was less left when i got done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im trying to figure out what you could possibly need the way you cut that wagon , ive sold a few roof skins to the hot rod guys , but never needed the post for anything


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 8 2007, 11:09 PM~8069358
> *im trying to figure out what you could possibly need the way you cut that wagon , ive sold a few roof skins to the hot rod guys , but never needed the post for anything
> *


i couldnt get the big phillips screws out of the door hinges ....so i took the whole post out :biggrin: the doors came off real easy then :0 yeah i kept the roof to sell to a hot rodder too...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 08:09 PM~8030488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd roll that. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by steamboat+Jun 8 2007, 12:13 PM~8066183-->
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Skim. Don't be a tease!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kerrbss_@Jun 8 2007, 01:56 PM~8066762
> *skims keeping us in suspense......hes probally accomplished a hell of a lot
> *



*ON VACATION HE'LL BE BACK SOON.*


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 9 2007, 01:48 AM~8070717
> *I'd roll that.  :biggrin:
> *


Word, He's gonna put 28's on it and hang his kicks out the side as he drives by. People gotta see him stuntin'. Striaght shittin' on fooz!!! Think of all the LCD's he can fit inside with no seats!!!


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

POST PICS OR YOU REALLY DON'T OWN THIS CAR SKIM!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Jun 10 2007, 10:46 AM~8076203
> *POST PICS OR YOU REALLY DON'T OWN THIS CAR SKIM!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Word.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 9 2007, 04:48 AM~8070717
> *I'd roll that.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

Any Updates Skimpy?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 11 2007, 12:51 PM~8082323
> *Any Updates Skimpy?
> *


ON VACATION HE'LL BE BACK SOON.


----------



## six-4lover

u got ne extra headlight buckets for a 61


----------



## 310~SFCC

WHATS UP WITH THE PROGRESS BRO EVERYBODIES WAITING ON THIS ONE...I KNOW I'M EXCITED TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 11 2007, 09:15 PM~8085773
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PROGRESS BRO EVERYBODIES WAITING ON THIS ONE...I KNOW I'M EXCITED TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.
> *


:0 x2 you whore, post sum ting


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2007, 12:09 PM~8082416
> *ON VACATION HE'LL BE BACK SOON.
> *



Yep, just got back from California, I was gone for a week or so. Anyways lastcouple days i have been kicking back, finally had to go into work last night so I'll keep yall posted I gotta get the dash out of the 4 door so I can scrap the body. 
Im keeping the rolling frame. I figure the 4 door frame will be the one I use to wrap and just put the rag frame off to the side.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2007, 10:55 PM~8114316
> *Yep, just got back from California, I was gone for a week or so. Anyways lastcouple days i have been kicking back, finally had to go into work last night so I'll keep yall posted I gotta get the dash out of the 4 door so I can scrap the body.
> Im keeping the rolling frame. I figure the 4 door frame will be the one I use to wrap and just put the rag frame off to the side.
> *



did you hit up any swapmeets while you where out there?


----------



## steamboat

Yay!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2007, 09:55 PM~8114316
> *Yep, just got back from California, I was gone for a week or so. Anyways lastcouple days i have been kicking back, finally had to go into work last night so I'll keep yall posted I gotta get the dash out of the 4 door so I can scrap the body.
> Im keeping the rolling frame. I figure the 4 door frame will be the one I use to wrap and just put the rag frame off to the side.
> *


The ht frame is not the same as a vert frame


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 16 2007, 12:23 PM~8117174
> *The ht frame is not the same as a vert frame
> *


FRAMOWNED :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 16 2007, 04:29 PM~8117821
> *FRAMOWNED  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


post count whore


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 16 2007, 04:23 PM~8117174
> *The ht frame is not the same as a vert frame
> *


as much welding that he has done.im sure he can weld the 2 extra mounts on to make it work.... :biggrin:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

4 extra mounts


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Jun 17 2007, 06:29 AM~8120226
> *4 extra mounts
> *


extra mount owend :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 17 2007, 01:42 AM~8119647
> *as much welding that he has done.im sure he can weld the 2 extra mounts on to make it work.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

So mod the frame.....


----------



## LincolnJames

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Jun 17 2007, 06:29 AM~8120226
> *4 extra mounts
> *


thats what i meant :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62

hows the build goin skim  pics...we need pics :biggrin:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 17 2007, 06:39 AM~8120230
> *extra mount owend :cheesy:
> *




anyone got a diagram of where all the mounts are at on a droptop?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet !!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 17 2007, 12:42 AM~8119647
> *as much welding that he has done.im sure he can weld the 2 extra mounts on to make it work.... :biggrin:
> *


TRUE but thats not what he said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## swangin_2007

how much r those cars are they for sale :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

Post sum pics lets see that progress


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WE GOT SHEETMETAL ON THE WAY! GOLDIE AINT CALLED INNA MINUTE THOUGH...... I THINK HE BE MARRIED TO THE AVE. :ugh:


----------



## Aceite

NO RERUNS!!!


We need a new episode... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Goldie a smooooth but quiet pimp makin' big thangs happen


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 20 2007, 09:01 AM~8140445
> *Goldie a smooooth but quiet pimp makin' big thangs happen
> *


shotgun blast was all ya heard, now he's off in da bathroom droppin' a turd.......... *RIDIN' BIG CHRRRRRRRRRRRROMEEEEE!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 17 2007, 11:10 AM~8120995
> *So mod the frame.....
> *



Exactly, Im just going to add the extra mounts from measurements off my own frame. Im right in the middle of working on another ride at the moment but Im almost done with it. 

Some of yallknow I fuck with different types of cars. It keeps the vibe going. Sorry for the lack of pics Ive been slipping but be patient fellas. be patient....


----------



## BIG RED

Pics of the other builds?????


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 22 2007, 12:06 AM~8151825
> *Pics of the other builds?????
> *


 :0 yeah wut he said :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8151825
> *Pics of the other builds?????
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8151825
> *Pics of the other builds?????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8151825
> *Pics of the other builds?????
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8151825
> *Pics of the other builds?????
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 21 2007, 07:12 PM~8150630
> *Exactly, Im just going to add the extra mounts from measurements off my own frame. Im right in the middle of working on another ride at the moment but Im almost done with it.
> 
> Some of yallknow I fuck with different types of cars. It keeps the vibe going. Sorry for the lack of pics Ive been slipping but be patient fellas. be patient....
> *


Then put up some Cali pics......damit sumtin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## mdhpper

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2007, 02:43 PM~8156761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8030499
> *I took this today :0
> 
> cant say I didnt post a new pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I need to get it moved indoors so I can get it out of the mosquito zone.
> *


still looks rough but a hell of a lot better good luck on the build skim keep us posted


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 22 2007, 08:40 AM~8153808-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 22 2007, 08:42 AM~8153821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on that is like slapping they guy in the face even if it a joke :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1mexikan

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

big respect is all i gotta say for taking on a project like this good luck with it even tho you look like your kicking its ass cant wait to see it finished


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 23 2007, 06:00 PM~8162759
> *Come on that is like slapping they guy in the face even if it a joke :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:

He'll know where they came from


----------



## hotstuff5964

patience :nono:

pics now :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2007, 11:54 AM~8141371
> *shotgun blast was all ya heard, now he's off in da bathroom droppin' a turd.......... RIDIN' BIG CHRRRRRRRRRRRROMEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Erik64SS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 26 2007, 12:35 PM~8177471


What for ride is that.... :0 

...never seen that before


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS+Jun 26 2007, 05:18 PM~8181351-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 26 2007, 12:35 PM~8177471
> 
> 
> 
> What for ride is that.... :0
> 
> ...never seen that before
> [/b]
Click to expand...


That's a 1972 POS GT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> *What for ride is that.... :0
> 
> ...never seen that before
> *





> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 26 2007, 05:50 PM~8181542
> *That's a 1972 POS GT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 27 2007, 01:47 PM~8187564
> *That's a 1972 POS GT
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## Daniel son

TTT for updates.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@Jul 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8213134
> *TTT for updates.
> *


x2. after the first page i was gonna close it but now i want to see more :biggrin:


----------



## IE_RIDER

DAMN THIS THREAD READS BETTER THAN A NOVEL, I STAYED UP LATE READING THIS FROM BEGINNING TO NOW, ALMOST AS INTERESTING AS BANG BROS NET PORN, BUT THIS MONEY SHOT IS TAKING WAY TOO LONG LOL!

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, YOU SAVED THIS OLD CHEV, YOU DESERVE A MEDAL, YOU GOT SUM SERIOUS BALLS (NO PUN INTENDED) & SKILLS!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Keep your head up T..... Talk to you soon brother.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by IE_RIDER_@Jul 2 2007, 02:22 AM~8217016
> *DAMN THIS THREAD READS BETTER THAN A NOVEL, I STAYED UP LATE READING THIS FROM BEGINNING TO NOW, ALMOST AS INTERESTING AS BANG BROS NET PORN,</span> BUT THIS MONEY SHOT IS TAKING WAY TOO LONG LOL!
> 
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, YOU SAVED THIS OLD CHEV, YOU DESERVE A MEDAL, YOU GOT SUM SERIOUS BALLS (NO PUN INTENDED) & SKILLS!
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I FIND THAT HARD TO BELEIVE....YOU MUST BE LOOKING AT THE FREE SHIT.. :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

if this topic dont give people motivation,,i dont know what will....

nice project Skim,,,,,gotta love the 61' rags!!!(my favorite too)


----------



## KERRBSS

where you at SKIM?? without you and your updates ive given up on my rag too, its the domino effect...you no post pics i no werk :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*SKIM WILL BE AWAY FOR AWHILE, DEALING WITH A GREAT LOSS IN HIS FAMILY. THIS TOPIC WILL BE PLACED ON HOLD UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP T! *  :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK

Sorry to here that, will keep in my prayers :yessad:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2007, 11:24 AM~8248358
> *SKIM WILL BE AWAY FOR AWHILE, DEALING WITH A GREAT LOSS IN HIS FAMILY. THIS TOPIC WILL BE PLACED ON HOLD UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP T!     :angel:
> *


Hate to hear that, Hope things turn out ok for him


----------



## Coca Pearl

:angel:


----------



## wired61

Damn,,,sorry to hear that Skim,,,,,,u got a bunch of homies on here if u need anything,,,keep ya head up


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

Sorry to hear that will keep you in our prayers


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jul 6 2007, 06:59 PM~8250183
> *Sorry to hear that will keep you in our prayers
> *


 x2  :yessad:


----------



## 63 ss rider

you and your family will be in my prayers skim.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 6 2007, 07:44 PM~8251412
> *you and your family will be in my prayers skim.
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## hotstuff5964

hope everything works out for you homie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

stay up skim prayers for u and yours


----------



## EL_PASO

i am sorry skim you and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## THE_KYKE




----------



## gmag69

Sorry to hear about your loss man. You're in my prayers.
:yessad:


----------



## MagicNarcosis

dont know what happend.. sorry for whatever it is homie.. stay up


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 10 2007, 01:45 AM~8272828
> *dont know what happend.. sorry for whatever it is homie.. stay up
> *


X2 KEEP THAT HEAD UP BIG HOMIE SKIM...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Sorry to here about your loss Skim.


----------



## steamboat

Out here, the realization of not seeing a family member agian is something you think about every day. I've gotten two Red Cross messages in my Army career. Make sure you keep your head in the game and not get down. Life will go on homie, trust me.

God Bless,
John
(Steamboat)


----------



## bigjaydogg

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jul 10 2007, 05:54 AM~8272968
> *Out here, the realization of not seeing a family member agian is something you think about every day. I've gotten two Red Cross messages in my Army career. Make sure you keep your head in the game and not get down. Life will go on homie, trust me.
> 
> God Bless,
> John
> (Steamboat)
> *


and thats wordddddd!


----------



## ElMonte74'

MY DEEPEST SINCERITIES(SPEEL CHECK) TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE  

Beto
(Big Vato23)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2007, 12:24 PM~8248358
> *SKIM WILL BE AWAY FOR AWHILE, DEALING WITH A GREAT LOSS IN HIS FAMILY. THIS TOPIC WILL BE PLACED ON HOLD UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP T!     :angel:
> *



Thanks Seth, My dad passed away and the funeral was today. I should be back on by Tuesday but its been pretty hard for me and my family the past week or so thats why I havent been online. 
Thanks for the good words, thoughts and prayers guys. I'll be back on soon.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SORRY TO HER ABOUT THAT LOSS , PRAYERS GO OUT BIG HOMIE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

RIP SKIM'S DAD :angel:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2007, 12:32 AM~8298930
> *Thanks Seth, My dad passed away and the funeral was today. I should be back on by Tuesday but its been pretty hard for me and my family the past week or so thats why I havent been online.
> Thanks for the good words, thoughts and prayers guys. I'll be back on soon.
> *



Sorry to hear about your tremendous loss homie. Dont hesitate to ask for anything bro. Keep your head up.


----------



## SLICK62

A Dad is a hard one to lose, I wish your family well. :angel:


----------



## lone star

sorry about your pops skim. hope everything works out .


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Sorry for your loss homie, he will always be with you!


----------



## DEVINERI

sorry to hear that bro


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

Damn Skim, I'm so sorry to hear about your dads passing. He's in a wonderful place now and he will always be with you. I know you only "e-know" me but if you need to talk , this ****** just a PM away ..keep that chin up


----------



## 1938_MASTER

he'll be in our prayers........

may he rest in peace.


----------



## Aceite

Sorry for your loss may your dad RIP....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 13 2007, 06:51 AM~8299786
> *RIP SKIM'S DAD  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG RED

TTT for SKIM and his family.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

RIP


----------



## 1mexikan

Sorry for your loss homie.


----------



## the GRINCH

sorry to hear about your loss skim , i cant imagine dealing with it , seth told me bout it it will all work out and just make you stronger my thoughts are with the skim family


----------



## Daniel son

sorry about your loss homie, i cant imagine what you are feeling right now, keep your head up, hes in a better place now,


----------



## Sixty34me

Here skim maybe this will cheer you up a little bit. This was at our Southern Showdown this past weekend.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wow......


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 17 2007, 02:41 PM~8329389
> *Here skim maybe this will cheer you up a little bit. This was at our Southern Showdown this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that is one sweet ride. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter

Skim I met you out here in Victorville, you are a cool dude, I did not get a chance to tell you how sorry I am for your lose . Keep your head up Bro and remember that time heals everything.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sorry for your loss homie.


----------



## ROLLIN DEEP 95

SORRY 4 UR LOSS HOMIE KEEP UR HEAD UP!!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC

KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE...LIFE GOES ON...HE'S RESTING NOW...


----------



## 41bowtie

Sorry for you loss Bro, i know you dont know me but if there is anything i can do let me know.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 17 2007, 04:41 PM~8329389
> *Here skim maybe this will cheer you up a little bit. This was at our Southern Showdown this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OG ENGINE COMPARTMENT LOOKING GOOD! :nicoderm:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 07:19 AM~8335176
> *OG ENGINE COMPARTMENT LOOKING GOOD!  :nicoderm:
> *


yes it does :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 17 2007, 02:41 PM~8329389
> *Here skim maybe this will cheer you up a little bit. This was at our Southern Showdown this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## CHE1

Sorry to hear about the loss Skim. My prayers go out homie.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2007, 12:32 AM~8298930
> *Thanks Seth, My dad passed away and the funeral was today. I should be back on by Tuesday but its been pretty hard for me and my family the past week or so thats why I havent been online.
> Thanks for the good words, thoughts and prayers guys. I'll be back on soon.
> *


Sorry for your loss bro, cant imagine how your feeling.


----------



## Austin Ace

SKIM
Sorry to hear about your father, hang in there & keep your head up.


----------



## steamboat

We're all behind you homie!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Still in CALI?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR DAD SKIM


----------



## 41bowtie

here you go bro a little something to motivate you :biggrin: 


















































[/quote]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> here you go bro a little something to motivate you :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim thanks for the help this weekend I could not have done it with out you.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Dedicate this car to your dad....finish the build for him as motivation


----------



## Infamous James

> here you go bro a little something to motivate you :biggrin:


[/quote]

:uh: DAMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN



SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS SKIM...RIP TO YOUR POPS


----------



## Eazy

*Sorry to hear about ya pops Skim. Be strong and maintain for him G  *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 25 2007, 10:28 AM~8387123
> *Dedicate this car to your dad....finish the build for him as motivation
> *



Yeah, Its too bad he didnt get to see it so thats what I plan to do. Thanks everybody for the support. It was a while before I felt like doing much. Still is but Im starting to get on with it and move on.
When I went back home to Cali, I got to check out the local cruising spot in Victorville / Hesperia that friday night, got to meet some Majestics, Ultimate Riders, Infinity and Imperials CC members who showed me some condolences. To them too I say thanks. But its good to be back now.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jul 25 2007, 07:09 AM~8385956
> *Skim thanks for the help this weekend I could not have done it with out you.
> *


anytime homeboy.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8401199
> *Yeah, Its too bad he didnt get to see it so thats what I plan to do. Thanks everybody for the support. It was a while before I felt like doing much. Still is but Im starting to get on with it and move on.
> When I went back home to Cali, I got to check out the local cruising spot in Victorville / Hesperia that friday night, got to meet some Majestics, Ultimate Riders, Infinity and Imperials CC members who showed me some condolences. To them too I say thanks. But its good to be back now.
> *


----------



## layn22sonframe

sorry for the loss. R.I.P


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8401199
> *Yeah, Its too bad he didnt get to see it so thats what I plan to do. Thanks everybody for the support. It was a while before I felt like doing much. Still is but Im starting to get on with it and move on.
> When I went back home to Cali, I got to check out the local cruising spot in Victorville / Hesperia that friday night, got to meet some Majestics, Ultimate Riders, Infinity and Imperials CC members who showed me some condolences. To them too I say thanks. But its good to be back now.
> *


glad to see u back


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> here you go bro a little something to motivate you :biggrin:


[/quote]
:uh: HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!! :uh: THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS FUCKIN DISGUSTINGLY RETARD SICK, I'LL GIVE MY HOUSE FOR THAT ACE......


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:uh: HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!! :uh: THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS FUCKIN DISGUSTINGLY RETARD SICK, I'LL GIVE MY HOUSE FOR THAT ACE......
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

FIVE-O ON 24 WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT SHADOW....


----------



## lone star

welcome back skim. whats up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

SORRY FOR YOU LOSS BRO. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON

NICE BUILD, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## purpl7duece

Sorry for the loss brotha. I got a grip of fam in Victorville and am gonna be there in a few weeks. I'm gonna have to peep that cruise spot.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

HENNESSEY IN OPA LOCKA

GOLDIE LAID TO REST IN THE 702

ITS KILL OR BE KILLED

CATCH'N SOME WRECK

WHILE CLOCKIN' A GRIP

WITH THE BRAINS BLOWN ON THIS BITCH!


----------



## peacekeeper

sorry to hear bout yur dad


----------



## slo

:uh: HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!! :uh: THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS FUCKIN DISGUSTINGLY RETARD SICK, I'LL GIVE MY HOUSE FOR THAT ACE......
[/quote]
remember just few months back it was still off the frame...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2007, 01:29 PM~8456649
> *HENNESSEY IN OPA LOCKA
> 
> GOLDIE LAID TO REST IN THE 702
> 
> ITS KILL OR BE KILLED
> 
> CATCH'N SOME WRECK
> 
> WHILE CLOCKIN' A GRIP
> 
> WITH THE BRAINS BLOWN ON THIS BITCH!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtEQKyHa7MU

Best clip ever, the end


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2007, 09:51 AM~8463164
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtEQKyHa7MU
> 
> Best clip ever, the end
> *


 :yes:


----------



## gmag69

Any new progress Skim or you working on the SC? That thing is bad ass. Hope to see more of Hell Bent. You're an inspiration to many here and elsewhere. 

Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Aug 10 2007, 03:05 PM~8523220
> *Any new progress Skim or you working on the SC? That thing is bad ass. Hope to see more of Hell Bent. You're an inspiration to many here and elsewhere.
> 
> Good luck   :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man infact day before yesterday, I finally moved the car inside my shop. I just picked up a really solid OG paint fawn gold 61 4 door car for donor parts AGAIN! because for 4 bills, I couldnt pass it up. This thing has the nicest set of fenders and quarters on it so basically I will be selling the other fenders (white ones) if anybody is interested hit me up. I'll post some pics of my new batch of parts in the next day or so. 

Im back on track, thanks to all of those who helped me and sent kind words after my pops passed. I think the past month and a half off gave me the break I needed.

I was looking at the rag yesterday just tripping on the long road I have ahead of me. Its like every square inch of that bitch needs some love but I refuse to lose. This car is not gonna beat my ass.


----------



## I Drag A55

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 06:37 AM~8527382
> *Yeah man infact day before yesterday, I finally moved the car inside my shop. I just picked up a really solid OG paint fawn gold 61 4 door car for donor parts AGAIN! because for 4 bills, I couldnt pass it up. This thing has the nicest set of fenders and quarters on it so basically I will be selling the other fenders (white ones) if anybody is interested hit me up. I'll post some pics of my new batch of parts in the next day or so.
> 
> Im back on track, thanks to all of those who helped me and sent kind words after my pops passed. I think the past month and a half off gave me the break I needed.
> 
> I was looking at the rag yesterday just tripping on the long road I have ahead of me. Its like every square inch of that bitch needs some love but I refuse to lose. This car is not gonna beat my ass.
> *











*Lemme git dat*


----------



## Skim

Fool whachu know about Roscoes Chicken & Waffles


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2007, 07:03 PM~8401199
> *Yeah, Its too bad he didnt get to see it so thats what I plan to do. Thanks everybody for the support. It was a while before I felt like doing much. Still is but Im starting to get on with it and move on.
> When I went back home to Cali, I got to check out the local cruising spot in Victorville / Hesperia that friday night, got to meet some Majestics, Ultimate Riders, Infinity and Imperials CC members who showed me some condolences. To them too I say thanks. But its good to be back now.
> *


sorry on your loss man ... the victorville/hesperia cruise spot has been the most excitement up here in years and the lowrider crowd up here is lovin it ... its been gettin really packed it was goin till almost 1am the passed few weeks until some idiots started fighting for attention, cops have jumped on the situation and close it by 11 ... theyre tryin to get a police supported event going on but we will see how that goes ... next time your out the way post up man, i dont mine hauling around a old local from the desert


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 09:09 AM~8527644
> *Fool whachu know about Roscoes Chicken & Waffles
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 04:37 AM~8527382
> *Yeah man infact day before yesterday, I finally moved the car inside my shop. I just picked up a really solid OG paint fawn gold 61 4 door car for donor parts AGAIN! because for 4 bills, I couldnt pass it up. This thing has the nicest set of fenders and quarters on it so basically I will be selling the other fenders (white ones) if anybody is interested hit me up. I'll post some pics of my new batch of parts in the next day or so.
> 
> Im back on track, thanks to all of those who helped me and sent kind words after my pops passed. I think the past month and a half off gave me the break I needed.
> 
> I was looking at the rag yesterday just tripping on the long road I have ahead of me. Its like every square inch of that bitch needs some love but I refuse to lose. This car is not gonna beat my ass.
> *


You lucky SOB it must be nice to find all these old cars.  If you find an old car here it's either some outragous price or rotted to hell. Glad to hear ya got it moved inside finally. Don't trip about the work man. From the looks of your other rag and the other projects you've done I've see pics of you are more than capable of handling the job ahead of ya. Can't wait to see it as it comes together. I'll be watching this thread. I enjoy this shit alot. 

Good luck man. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

Sometimes life makes us take a wrong turn. But it's good to see your head is back on your project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409+Aug 11 2007, 03:08 PM~8529674-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes life makes us take a wrong turn. But it's good to see your head is back on your project. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gmag69_@Aug 11 2007, 01:50 PM~8529299
> *You lucky SOB it must be nice to find all these old cars.  If you find an old car here it's either some outragous price or rotted to hell. Glad to hear ya got it moved inside finally. Don't trip about the work man. From the looks of your other rag and the other projects you've done I've see pics of you are more than capable of handling the job ahead of ya. Can't wait to see it as it comes together. I'll be watching this thread. I enjoy this shit alot.
> 
> Good luck man. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, heres some pics of the newest donor car. Super rust free trunk and quarters. :0


----------



## Skim

all the parts were stacked up inside in boxes and everything was in great condition too. Heres some more pics of some of the shit that came with it. Now I have extra bumpers, lights, grille, hood etc...


----------



## Skim

The fenders were near mint, original paint no rust... They are sweet as hell. a lot better than the ones I got from the first donor car.



















all 61 owners know how bad they rust by the headlights. check this shit out. :cheesy:


----------



## gmag69

That was a sweet score for sure. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

man I needed these so bad, all the ones I found were rusted all to shit. 61 owners know about these :0 they aint easy to find in good shape!!


----------



## Skim

selling both motors out of the donor cars too. cheap, straight 6 and 283, hollar at me, you gotta come get em.


----------



## Skim

also, for sale is the first set of fenders I had since I wont need them anymore. prefer not to ship.


----------



## Skim

still back to the rag, snapped some pics in the shop today. motivational pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I think Im going to put the quarter from the fawn gold car on because its nicer than the one I started welding on. This one wasnt too bad but it has some rust where it rolls under and is spot welded to the inner panel. I just want the nicest metal since I plan on keeping it, plus... I only tack welded the panel on so it will come right off.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

still a long way to go....


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

So anyways, thats it for now. Im just glad to get back on the grind. I cant wait till its all welded up and off to the blasters. That will be a good day.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Straight up quad'n! 

The donor car is a jewel, man I can believe how nice those quarters are! Damnit man! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2007, 05:54 PM~8530544
> *Straight up quad'n!
> 
> The donor car is a jewel, man I can believe how nice those quarters are! Damnit man!  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH NO DOUBT. THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN, SLIPPIN ON CRAIGS LIST FOR $400 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good skim!!!


----------



## steamboat

Hooray!!!!

Do it baby!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

YOUR CAR IS COMING OUT NICE IVE BEEN SEEING YOUR BUILD UPA ND U KNOW WHAT U DOING CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE MAN GOOD LUCK


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8530453
> *So anyways, thats it for now. Im just glad to get back on the grind. I cant wait till its all welded up and off to the blasters. *


Yo Skim, what are you gonna pay to blast your ride? Actually,what is a decent price to media blast a complete car? I just want a ballpoint figure, its for my convertible 64 Impala. My buddy can help me out but he's busy on his project. Plus I don't want to take any of his car's time either. :yessad:

Here's a picture of how it looks but i'm taking off the bumpers and other remaining moldings if any.









and another.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 12 2007, 03:59 AM~8533380
> *Yo Skim, what are you gonna pay to blast your ride? Actually,what is a decent price to media blast a complete car? I just want a ballpoint figure, its for my convertible 64 Impala. My buddy can help me out but he's busy on his project. Plus I don't want to take any of his car's time either. :yessad:
> 
> Here's a picture of how it looks but i'm taking off the bumpers and other remaining moldings if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice project.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 04:24 PM~8530365
> *man I needed these so bad, all the ones I found were rusted all to shit. 61 owners know about these  :0  they aint easy to find in good shape!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are those skim? never mind i know, :biggrin: nice find on that donor


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 12 2007, 08:34 AM~8533728
> *what are those skim? never mind i know,  :biggrin: nice find on that donor
> *


 I know you know.... :biggrin: Im just glad this other car had them. I already bought one off ebay and it needs work, I was going to repair it but now I will just sell that one. Also got extra gravel pans that go under the back bumper but they need to be straightened out. Im gonna work on it after I get off work in a little bit.


----------



## KERRBSS

i think i need those pieces you just posted up, im not sure...gotta look in my many crates of shit again....the lower valances front and rear i need.....but ima hold off on those there not that important to me rightnow...i need to wire up my garage for 220 thats what i NEED TO DO! :biggrin: lloking good thou.....keep the progress coming.....i plan on keeping mine forever too....took me too damn long to find it :angry:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2007, 07:58 AM~8533663
> *nice project.
> *


Thanks, but i'm jacking your thread Skim. :uh: I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect to pay without being taken. :twak: Skim, what are you gonna pay to blast your ride? Or, anyone reading this thread, what is a decent price to media blast a complete car? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 12 2007, 12:26 PM~8534862
> *Thanks, but i'm jacking your thread Skim. :uh:  I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect to pay without being taken. :twak: Skim, what are you gonna pay to blast your ride? Or, anyone reading this thread, what is a decent price to media blast a complete car? :dunno:
> *


It all depends on what you use, I prefer media blasting and I wont know until the guy looks at the car.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2007, 12:07 PM~8535058
> *It all depends on what you use, I prefer media blasting and I wont know until the guy looks at the car.
> *


i was told media is safer on the metal, sand warps the metal....


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 12 2007, 01:30 PM~8535199
> *i was told media is safer on the metal, sand warps the metal....
> *


X2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

skim empty ur box out


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 12 2007, 01:30 PM~8535199
> *i was told media is safer on the metal, sand warps the metal....
> *


pressure warps the metal and how they shoot it at the metal. direct straight shots cause warpage at high PSI if shot at an angle it skims off the paint/rust etc easier and does less damage now the pits left in the metal by rough sand etc will also pit the mtal bad if you use a coarse media.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 12 2007, 12:26 PM~8534862
> *Thanks, but i'm jacking your thread Skim. :uh:  I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect to pay without being taken. :twak: Skim, what are you gonna pay to blast your ride? Or, anyone reading this thread, what is a decent price to media blast a complete car? :dunno:
> *


my 64 HT ws done for apx. 2300 frame off belly inside and out frame and all took about a week or so. aealed in self etch primer.


----------



## Skim

Spent yesterday cutting the whole trunk out of the rag, also removed the drivers side 1/4 that I tacked on. Thats how much nicer the new ones were I said fuck it Im gonna use the good shit.

Also I cut the 1/4 panel from the gold 4 door yesterday and today I will get it ready to weld back on the drivers side but I am going to put the trunk floor from the 4 door in first.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 07:55 PM~8531074
> *YEAH NO DOUBT. THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN, SLIPPIN ON CRAIGS LIST FOR $400 :biggrin:
> *


Nice price there!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2007, 08:04 AM~8540558
> *Spent yesterday cutting the whole trunk out of the rag, also removed the drivers side 1/4 that I tacked on. Thats how much nicer the new ones were I said fuck it Im gonna use the good shit.
> 
> Also I cut the 1/4 panel from the gold 4 door yesterday and today I will get it ready to weld back on the drivers side but I am going to put the trunk floor from the 4 door in first.
> *


One step closer everyday to making your dream come true! :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 06:40 PM~8530453
> *So anyways, thats it for now. Im just glad to get back on the grind. I cant wait till its all welded up and off to the blasters. That will be a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you made braces the same way i did when i work on rag tops , looks like yours is welded in , i made mine to where they bolt in at the hing and stricker , the way mine are i can paint the car with them on there :biggrin: looks good ,


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8541690
> *i see you made braces the same way i did when i work on rag tops , looks like yours is welded in , i made mine to where they bolt in at the hing and stricker , the way mine are i can paint the car with them on there  :biggrin: looks good ,
> *



Yeah I almost made bolt on braces but the nut plates move around in there and I didnt want it to move. I'll just have to cut them off.

I should have some pics up tonight hopefully.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2007, 01:21 PM~8542879
> *Yeah I almost made bolt on braces but the nut plates move around in there and I didnt want it to move. I'll just have to cut them off.
> 
> I should have some pics up tonight hopefully.
> *


Pics or your next


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2007, 12:44 PM~8543041
> *Pics or your next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is funny as shit but I bet it hurt like a bitch. :0


----------



## DEVINERI

lookin good so far


----------



## Skim

Dropped the gas tank yesterday, cut off the passenger 1/4 from the donor. I'll get more pics up tonight.


----------



## KERRBSS

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, 61 Impala on 3 :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2007, 07:24 AM~8549391
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, 61 Impala on 3 :wave:
> *


You changed your screen name?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2007, 08:36 AM~8550139
> *You changed your screen name?
> *


yeah, kerrbss wasnt cutting it for me anymore.....i like SIX1RAG better :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2007, 11:11 AM~8550372
> *yeah, kerrbss wasnt cutting it for me anymore.....i like SIX1RAG better :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:

Skim was out cruising today


----------



## Skim

:twak: aw fool you den dun it now. Now I gotta put your pops on blast. Rollin hard on the boulevard Lazy Boy status with the brains blown out and some knock. :0 straight married to the ave! :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2007, 10:35 AM~8551047
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> Skim was out cruising today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, thanks for the laugh


----------



## Skim

Pics of the donor and scrap parts. The donor after I cut off those nice quarter panels.


----------



## Skim

cut out the rear section. The gas tank had bullet holes in it. :0


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

the stuff I had planned on using...


----------



## Skim

of whats to come..


----------



## Skim

the quarters Im gonna use. solid as fuck..


----------



## Skim

Had to post this. Yes Im proud of it. I was gonna fix the one from the white car but the radiator support on the gold car was tits. Only surface rust.


----------



## Skim

Im off thursday so I am gonna knock out the passenger side rear body mount and get the trunk pan lined up to go in. The rear body mount area on my car was rusted out bad. I did the drivers side already so Im gonna do the passenger next.


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2007, 09:49 PM~8555173
> *the quarters Im gonna use. solid as fuck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass quarters good find


----------



## -2-5-3-

U doin the damn thang! 1st time I seen them pics on here I knew that shit would never hit the block again! :worship: Much props you bringin here back.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2007, 01:34 PM~8551349
> *:twak:  aw fool you den dun it now. Now I gotta put your pops on blast. Rollin hard on the boulevard Lazy Boy status with the brains blown out and some knock.  :0  straight married to the ave! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2007, 08:57 PM~8555252
> *Im off thursday so I am gonna knock out the passenger side rear body mount and get the trunk pan lined up to go in. The rear body mount area on my car was rusted out bad. I did the drivers side already so Im gonna do the passenger next.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2007, 09:00 AM~8559182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah man thanks for the pic. its good to see a car I built hitting the shows.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Aug 14 2007, 11:38 PM~8557553
> *U doin the damn thang! 1st time I seen them pics on here I knew that shit would never hit the block again! :worship: Much props you bringin here back.
> *


Thanks man. Im back to taking pics of the progress regularly so keep checking the topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC

lookin good bro!!!!


----------



## renus

looking good. glad to see another impala saved.


----------



## Skim

Yep, I have tomorrow off so I plan to have some results. :biggrin: Its been 104 degrees here and shit It aint no joke welding and cutting in this heat.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2007, 05:21 PM~8563339
> *Yep, I have tomorrow off so I plan to have some results. :biggrin:  Its been 104 degrees here and shit It aint no joke welding and cutting in this heat.
> *


small price to pay to have what you want


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2007, 07:36 PM~8563451
> *small price to pay to have what you want
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2007, 07:43 PM~8555107
> *Pics of the donor and scrap parts. The donor after I cut off those nice quarter panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that a 60...? or the other parts car..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 09:07 AM~8567180
> *that a 60...? or the other parts car..
> *


thats a badass olds rag he used for parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2007, 11:10 AM~8568653
> *thats a badass olds rag he used for parts.  :biggrin:
> *


*Buick rag*

Well I have been busting my ass the last 2 days on the rag. I will have the pics up tomorrow let me tell you this, Its a lot of work putting on them quarters panels. There was a lot of things I didnt realise I would have to do but I can use it for future experience. All in all, Im pretty pleased on what I have accomplished so far.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2007, 09:09 PM~8580215
> **Buick rag*
> 
> Well I have been busting my ass the last 2 days on the rag. I will have the pics up tomorrow let me tell you this, Its a lot of work putting on them quarters panels. There was a lot of things I didnt realise I would have to do but I can use it for future experience. All in all, Im pretty pleased on what I have accomplished so far.
> *


oops my bad.... but this is good! 
Fresh Herring quarters hung!
:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2007, 10:40 PM~8580743
> *oops my bad.... but this is good!
> Fresh Herring quarters hung!
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Spy pic............ :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2007, 07:09 PM~8580215
> **Buick rag*
> 
> Well I have been busting my ass the last 2 days on the rag. I will have the pics up tomorrow let me tell you this, Its a lot of work putting on them quarters panels. There was a lot of things I didnt realise I would have to do but I can use it for future experience. All in all, Im pretty pleased on what I have accomplished so far.
> *


mayne....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 09:44 PM~8580781
> *Spy pic............ :thumbsup:
> *



that was from my phoe, I sent that shit today. I actually have good pics I will post tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest

looks good Skim


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2007, 10:47 PM~8580802
> *that was from my phoe, I sent that shit today. I actually have good pics I will post tomorrow night.
> *


Rag pix look good even if they are not clear to view....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 17 2007, 09:49 PM~8580819
> *looks good Skim
> *


Thanks. I got a rotisserie so when I pull it off the frame I will bolt it on the rotisserie then I can rotate it on its side to do the floors and bottom side.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 02:29 AM~8581952
> *Thanks. I got a rotisserie so when I pull it off the frame I will bolt it on the rotisserie then I can rotate it on its side to do the floors and bottom side.
> *


B4 you bolt it on there I got some chicken we can cook on there....... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2007, 10:47 PM~8580802
> *that was from my  Phoe I know you aint holdin' back on no pics?!?!
> 
> Peep da Phoe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2007, 07:25 AM~8582429
> * Phoe I you aint holdin' back on no pics?!?!
> 
> Peep da Phoe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol!


----------



## gmag69

That is badass man. lookin good. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

heres some pics from the past couple days.

I decided to use both quarters from the 4 door. I could only use so much on the passenger because the back door was smashed into the front of the quarter panel. not to worry though I have that piece. Plus Im using the new section in the front lower area.


----------



## Skim

once I set that one in place, I was able to line everything up with the trunk pan from the 4 door. I made 3 cuts - there are one for each 1/4 panel and the trunk pan was left in the middle. This way, once I put a couple frame mount bolts into the trunk pan, everything should fall into place like a big puzzle, keeping everything lined up.


----------



## Skim

more pics. This was basically a mock up only held up by vise clamps. I only wanted to get everyting to the point I could mark it and see where I would need to make my welds.


----------



## Skim

This pic is when I was sizing up everything. The tops of the vert quarters are different so I had to trim and trim and trim until I could get everything square..


----------



## Skim

Once I did that, I put in the rear body mount bolt to make sure everything stayed the right height. Plus, mine was fuckin shot so I used the whole body mount assembly from the 4 door.


----------



## Skim

Heres a couple shots of the trunk floor once I got the quarter panel hung. This would ensure that everything would go back on right because I wanted to make sure the trunk lid closed and the gaps would stay the same.


----------



## Skim

Heres the auto rotisserie. Once my homie John gets finished welding the heater channels on his 57 bug, The rag will be going on it for the floors and rockers.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

a bunch of rusted out bull shit I cut off. gas tank had bullet holes in it.


----------



## Skim

I had to bolt the trunk lid on to line up the quarters.


----------



## Skim

Heres the drivers side. Theres some issues on this side I had to fix.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Once that was all done, I had to size up the drivers side 1/4 panel.


----------



## Skim

you can see how easy it was to line up the drivers side of the trunk floor now.


----------



## Skim

Had to measure and trim but I got it pretty good.


----------



## Skim

man I got so sick of trimming and shaving down little spots where I cut but this is where I left off yesterday before I called it a day.


----------



## Skim

This is what I did today.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

one of the best topics on Lay It Low! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8584690
> *one of the best topics on Lay It Low!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Looks so much better with the full ass back on :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Heres my beginners welding skills. I used a metal straight edge too keep the panels flush with eachother before I tack welded them on, then I welded them in spots to keep the heat down.


----------



## Skim

another pic. I only did so much because Im working nights so I gotta get ready for work in a while. Im gonna do more so I will keep the pics flowing.


----------



## MR.*512*

ITS LOOKING BAD ASS SKIM !! :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

badass skim :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8584698
> *Looks so much better with the full ass back on  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No Doubt! Nothing beats 61 Herring ass! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Can wait until you media blast the ace.  BTW, P/U YOUR PHONE.


----------



## scrapin82regal

Damn talk about a inspiration WOW :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Aug 18 2007, 06:08 PM~8584917
> *Damn talk about a inspiration WOW :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Aug 18 2007, 05:08 PM~8584917
> *Damn talk about a inspiration WOW :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


no shit, its making me want to start on mine NOW! great werk skim.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 18 2007, 08:41 PM~8585592
> *no shit, its making me want to start on mine NOW! great werk skim.... :biggrin:
> *



Do it fool! I will have more pics up. After I work the two quarter panels, Im going to weld in the new dash from the other 61. You know its fucked up when the dash was rusty. Mainly the area of the firewall behind the dash is what was really bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 18 2007, 09:41 PM~8585592
> *no shit, its making me want to start on mine NOW! great werk skim.... :biggrin:
> *


Skim is str8 skoolin' you..... :biggrin: j/k bro....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 10:29 PM~8585803
> *Do it fool! I will have more pics up. After I work the two quarter panels, Im going to weld in the new dash from the other 61. You know its fucked up when the dash was rusty. Mainly the area of the firewall behind the dash is what was really bad.
> *


RAVINE FOR LIFE, BELLY UP.


----------



## LA Homie

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8584690
> *one of the best topics on Lay It Low!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## gmag69

That is hard as hell. Keep up the good work man. It'll be done before ya know it. :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2007, 09:16 PM~8586032
> *Skim is str8 skoolin' you.....  :biggrin:  j/k bro....
> *


fuck he is! he makes it look so easy....


----------



## Texas Massacre

Car is looking bad ass skim


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8584642
> *a bunch of rusted out bull shit I cut off. gas tank had bullet holes in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why do people like to shoot cars :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Coming together really nice....


----------



## silver64

keep up the good work homie!!!


----------



## Skim

You know this side was what I planned to work on today after I got up. Heres what I started with as I posted this pic yesterday.










the convertible is different so I had to weld in the base of the top from the buick rag. Im so glad I got that car too.


----------



## Skim

the donor piece from the buick ragtop.


----------



## Skim

So I got it all sized up to fit and tack welded it in place.










Like I said Im not the best welder, I just barely started so bear with me.


----------



## Skim

If anybody is wondering why I had to do this, this was the reason.


----------



## Skim

heres a shot to show how things are starting to come together.


----------



## Skim

So once I had that shit in place, or atleast tack welded on, I wanted to fill that gap on the quarter panel. Like I said before, not to worry because I had that piece. Had to cut out where the new piece was going in.


----------



## Skim

This piece is not welded in yet, just cut to fit. I had to leave so I couldnt weld it today but I look forward to having this piece welded in tomorrow after I get off work.


----------



## Skim

I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere. 










So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.

All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 04:32 PM~8590669
> *I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.
> 
> All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats dope hommie!!! keep up the good work!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8590669
> *I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.
> 
> All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 19 2007, 11:17 AM~8587949
> *fuck he is! he makes it look so easy....
> *


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Pieces to the puzzle. . . . . . wow.


----------



## astro64a409

Looks great. I remeber it at 1st far from that. Its been through some big changes for the good of it.


----------



## slo

dope work, same way over here by my ga damn self, makin it work..

props


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good luck Skim...Stay on it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2007, 05:58 PM~8584880
> *Can wait until you media blast the ace.    BTW, P/U YOUR PHONE.
> *












YOU NEVER CALLED ME BACK :0


----------



## lone star

man skim u throwin down forreal. i know its hot as fuck i just came in from working on my 64 in the garage and its like a fuckin sauna outside.


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*you get 5 thumbs up......*


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Absolutely amazing bro, keep up the good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

dood that shit is really coming together nice, like i mentioned before im just scarred of messing shit up....i have no clue on how to weld....i could use C8 glue thou....now that shit i know how to use :biggrin: plus i werk in a machine shop so that shit is unlimited supply :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

what is that like 7 cars now??? :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

shits looking killer, killer


----------



## scrapin82regal

i love this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 19 2007, 08:36 PM~8591561
> *dood that shit is really coming together nice, like i mentioned before im just scarred of messing shit up....i have no clue on how to weld....i could use C8 glue thou....now that shit i know how to use :biggrin: plus i werk in a machine shop so that shit is unlimited supply :biggrin:
> *


Man dont let that hold you back from doing it. I only welded for the first time in my life when I put the rear floor section in the 62 rag last year. This is the first time I have ever attempted something as crazy as this. I was scared to death but my friend that welds said "Man its only metal, if you fuck up, you cut it off and reweld it" and JC from Majestix told me on this car - "Measure twice..Cut once" words to live by. 

I look at it like this, Im not rich ..far from it but I have the will to make it happen and yes you can fuck up. Its going to happen but it can be fixed again even if you have to do it twice. The 62 vert was the first car I ever painted and I would say it came out better than I expected but I asked a lot of questions in the body and paint forum. 
Does this car scare the shit out of me? Hell yeah but what have I got to lose. Its just costing me my own time and labor. Theres days that I am so broke I only have $20 until payday but I have the car out in the shop that costs me nothing to go out and fuck around with. Thats what gets me through the hard times.

My advice is start your welding where its least visible, like the trunk area, floors - places like that. Once you get a feel for the welder you can try doing stuff on the outside. You just gotta have the right settings on the welder so you dont burn through and have the right air tools to grind and shape the stuff you are welding.


----------



## himbone

what shape are the rockers in? if bad are you using the 4 door ones? mine are rotted and i know they are different with the reinforcment on them?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Make a muffler man with your welder.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2007, 09:16 PM~8591865
> *what shape are the rockers in? if bad are you using the 4 door ones? mine are rotted and i know they are different with the reinforcment on them?
> *


I am only going to use the very inner parts of the 4 door rockers, the inner guts.


----------



## DEVINERI

lookin real good :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 08:19 PM~8591889
> *I am only going to use the very inner parts of the 4 door rockers, the inner guts.
> *


mine are completly shot so i guess im gonna have to try and find some vert rockers


----------



## 509Rider

Nice work Skim.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 05:40 PM~8584600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see that you have a lobby area in the back ground........ :biggrin: 

Great work skim......:thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8590669
> *I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.
> 
> All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.
> *


That looks awesome man. I'm getting excited to see it all welded up and it isn't even my car. :roflmao: If I lived closer I'd gladly come help ya out . Love doing this kinda shit. It would be kinda a long trip living in PA.:rofl: I'm no expert welder either but I don't let that stop me. You're doing 1 hell of a job Skim. Keep it up. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS

hottest build on here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8591008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU NEVER CALLED ME BACK  :0
> *


Herring was on at 9 last night, plus I had to clean my pots -n- pans.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 08:32 PM~8590669
> *I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.
> 
> All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.
> *


Damn bro..... looking good.... I wouldn't have thought It was the same car from the first page...


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8590669
> *I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.
> 
> All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.
> *


starting to look like a car LOL, good work


----------



## Skim

Thanks guys. Im off tomorrow so I will be putting in more work then. doing more welding and cutting the dash out of the 4 door.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 10:14 PM~8591845
> *Man dont let that hold you back from doing it. I only welded for the first time in my life when I put the rear floor section in the 62 rag last year. This is the first time I have ever attempted something as crazy as this.  I was scared to death but my friend that welds said "Man its only metal, if you fuck up, you cut it off and reweld it" and JC from Majestix told me on this car - "Measure twice..Cut once" words to live by.
> 
> I look at it like this, Im not rich ..far from it but I have the will to make it happen and yes you can fuck up. Its going to happen but it can be fixed again even if you have to do it twice. The 62 vert was the first car I ever painted and I would say it came out better than I expected but I asked a lot of questions in the body and paint forum.
> Does this car scare the shit out of me? Hell yeah but what have I got to lose. Its just costing me my own time and labor. Theres days that I am so broke I only have $20 until payday but I have the car out in the shop that costs me nothing to go out and fuck around with. Thats what gets me through the hard times.
> 
> My advice is start your welding where its least visible, like the trunk area, floors - places like that. Once you get a feel for the welder you can try doing stuff on the outside. You just gotta have the right settings on the welder so you dont burn through and have the right air tools to grind and shape the stuff you are welding.
> *


I'm the same way. You just have to jump in and start doing it. I didn't know shit about Impalas a couple years ago now I'm putting trunk floors, full floors and and exterior body panels on.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 20 2007, 08:56 AM~8595433
> *I'm the same way. You just have to jump in and start doing it. I didn't know shit about Impalas a couple years ago now I'm putting trunk floors, full floors and and exterior body panels on.
> *


i have to admit, you guys are right


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8590669
> *I like this pic the most. Really makes me feel like Im getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have done everything all by myself. I live in a small town out in the country and I really dont have people willing to drive out and help me with Hell Bent. I sometimes think it sucks because if I run out of welding wire or argon I have to run all the way into town to Tractor Supply to get it.
> 
> All in all, I know by doing it myself...If I fuck something up, I only have myself to blame. This car really gives me a new respect for the guys trying to do it all at home, trying to make something out of nothing because we cant afford to pay shops. It sucks and its hard work but it feels good when I close the doors at night and call it a day to know I did all that shit on my own.
> *




You rescued that car...bro...you got skills. I cant wait to see it done!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 07:21 PM~8590610
> *heres a shot to show how things are starting to come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you need a template for the holes for the moldings let me know. I have two 61's here without the moldings on. :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

nice project


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 20 2007, 11:02 AM~8595476
> *If you need a template for the holes for the moldings let me know. I have two 61's here without the moldings on. :uh:
> *


It looks as if Tom does serve a purpose here. . . . :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 20 2007, 10:02 AM~8595476
> *If you need a template for the holes for the moldings let me know. I have two 61's here without the moldings on. :uh:
> *



I was just thinking about that yesterday. I will need the front fenders and quarter panel hole templates


----------



## steamboat

*SUP SKIM!!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2007, 11:42 AM~8595715
> *I was just thinking about that yesterday. I will need the front fenders and quarter panel hole templates
> *


I have NOS templates for the fender ornaments, if needed doggy.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2007, 11:42 AM~8595715
> *I was just thinking about that yesterday. I will need the front fenders and quarter panel hole templates
> *


Pm me your info and I can get you a template.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 11:09 AM~8595513
> *It looks as if Tom does serve a purpose here. . . .  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'm Jose Conseco Bitch..... 

Click here and you will understand.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 20 2007, 03:42 PM~8597716
> *I'm Jose Conseco Bitch.....
> 
> Click here and you will understand.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 03:40 PM~8598738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont get it, what does a yelloe 63 have to do with this thread? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 20 2007, 05:56 PM~8598853
> *i dont get it, what does a yelloe 63 have to do with this thread? :dunno:
> *


Naw, Tony & I talking today on the phone about custom grilles and this ride was mentioned. . :biggrin:


----------



## san 312

include me in your group skim, trying to do it all at home , only draw back is my money gets super short. then the project stalls. realy need about 10g's and it would be straight. but keep pushin and doing your thing.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 05:28 PM~8598618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo VIP kick it.......


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 03:28 PM~8598618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


classsic


----------



## Austin Ace

Any new pics?


----------



## NIMSTER64

coming out sweet homie.soryy for your lost bro sorry i am all late about it.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 03:40 PM~8598738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A GRILL OF A 62


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8591845
> *Man dont let that hold you back from doing it. I only welded for the first time in my life when I put the rear floor section in the 62 rag last year. This is the first time I have ever attempted something as crazy as this.  I was scared to death but my friend that welds said "Man its only metal, if you fuck up, you cut it off and reweld it" and JC from Majestix told me on this car - "Measure twice..Cut once" words to live by.
> 
> I look at it like this, Im not rich ..far from it but I have the will to make it happen and yes you can fuck up. Its going to happen but it can be fixed again even if you have to do it twice. The 62 vert was the first car I ever painted and I would say it came out better than I expected but I asked a lot of questions in the body and paint forum.
> Does this car scare the shit out of me? Hell yeah but what have I got to lose. Its just costing me my own time and labor. Theres days that I am so broke I only have $20 until payday but I have the car out in the shop that costs me nothing to go out and fuck around with. Thats what gets me through the hard times.
> 
> My advice is start your welding where its least visible, like the trunk area, floors - places like that. Once you get a feel for the welder you can try doing stuff on the outside. You just gotta have the right settings on the welder so you dont burn through and have the right air tools to grind and shape the stuff you are welding.
> *


Thats some inspiring words right there...Damnit..Im gonna go fire up the ol' Hobart :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 21 2007, 02:30 PM~8607521
> *Any new pics?
> *



I took some been working on it the past couple days. 

I got that piece welded in so heres some pics. At this point it was only tacked in. I took this pic yesterday but welded some more today.


----------



## Skim

did some more welding on the top of the 1/4 panel. still not completely welded though.


----------



## Skim

Been collecting some rear valences for some time trying to put together a nice set. These are the two Im gonna stick with.


----------



## Skim

I have one front. I need the drivers side. PM me if any of you have an extra drivers side front..










I have an extra pair, beat up but can be fixed. I figured if anybody needs them I will sell them here if not they will go on flea bay


----------



## Skim

Took a pic with the good set on the back to make sure everything fit.


----------



## Skim

I should be getting both forward quarter panel sections soon so this way both quarter panels will be done finally.

this is the kinda shit I'll be getting rid of.










check it out, there was an inch thick of bondo on a dent.


----------



## Skim

Ive got a rust hole on the top of the drivers side that needs to be cut out and welded back in. Actually there are two spots. I'll have this fixed in the next day or so. I ran out of gas for my welder.


----------



## Skim

This is the second spot thats gonna be welded up. It sucks because it is in the convertible only zone so I have to use vert only metal sections.


----------



## Skim

Today I was looking at the buick convertible and noticed the rockers are identical and they werent rusted out so I am going to use the rag ones instead of the 4 door ones I had originally planned on using. Heres what I cut off today.


----------



## Skim

This was a pic I took after the majority of the welding was done where I have been messing with on the passenger side.


----------



## Skim

If anybody is planning on building a fake rag or need these to fix their 61-64 convertible I have some stuff I wanna sell so let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Yous a Ganxta. 

T, I don't know what to say, but you got back on this Ace like full force!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

When you get a chance, post a pic up of the Buick ragtop(What's left of it.) :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2007, 07:08 PM~8610187
> *When you get a chance, post a pic up of the Buick ragtop(What's left of it.)  :biggrin:
> *


Aw that muthafucka is gutted. Im gonna have it hauled off in a minute after I gut it for all its goods. Too bad the frame is different.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Skim you're like a mad scientist with this shit. :biggrin: This drop's gonna be killin em when you finish. Looking good man.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 08:24 PM~8610374
> *Aw that muthafucka is gutted. Im gonna have it hauled off in a minute after I gut it for all its goods. Too bad the frame is different.
> *


Post pics or your lieing.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looking good Skim.


----------



## westsidebagos

looking good homie, i got a 60 rag a want to build, hit me up homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 22 2007, 12:10 AM~8613299
> * looking good homie, i got a 60 rag a want to build, hit me up homie
> *



Damn I aint no expert :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

From scratch.....


----------



## Austin Ace

Thanks for the updates Homie....keepem coming


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2007, 10:16 AM~8614854
> *Damn I aint no expert  :0
> *


Mini Bowtie Connection in the making. Haha!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 22 2007, 10:09 AM~8615117
> *Thanks for the updates Homie....keepem coming
> *


I will homie. I'll try to keep the pics up regularly.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2007, 12:58 PM~8615421
> *I will homie. I'll try to keep the pics up regularly.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cantgetenuf

im not a cock rider but, DAMN!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

LOOKS GOOD MAKES ME WANT TO WORK ON MINE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2007, 10:16 AM~8614854
> *Damn I aint no expert  :0
> *


He don't care time is on his side......... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Aug 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8615811
> *im not a cock rider but,  DAMN!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 22 2007, 08:18 AM~8614863
> *From scratch.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

Looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Aug 22 2007, 05:29 PM~8618220
> *Looking Good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its going to look even better with those *www.davidsimpalas.com* quarter panels on it :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 22 2007, 07:17 PM~8619766
> *its going to look even better with those www.davidsimpalas.com quarter panels on it  :biggrin:
> *


get that promo in LOL


----------



## drasticbean

*this might be the project post of the year for lay it ow....*


----------



## SoTexCustomz

man your gettin down on it , makes me wanaget off my ass and do something


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 22 2007, 09:25 PM~8619845
> *get that promo in LOL
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 22 2007, 09:17 PM~8619766
> *its going to look even better with those www.davidsimpalas.com quarter panels on it  :biggrin:
> *


Is that where those went. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 22 2007, 10:28 PM~8620875
> *this might be the project post of the year for lay it ow....
> *


You mean next two years....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 23 2007, 08:13 AM~8622590
> *You mean next two years....
> *


What is that in Herring years?


----------



## SKEETER

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 23 2007, 05:51 AM~8622291
> *Is that where those went. :0
> *


na the front qtr patches is what he is gettin , i got your cut off and waiting on your shipping info :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 23 2007, 09:49 AM~8623057
> *na the front qtr patches is what he is gettin , i got your cut off and waiting on your shipping info  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I thought you might have sold it to the Canadians again.


----------



## Skim

I didnt work on it last night because after I got home from the gym I was tired but I will do some more work today after work and then hopefully I will have some more pics to post. Thanks for all the good words everybody.


----------



## fortworthmex

hey skim where in texas do you live at? i seen u said you went to the texas motor speeday so i thought id ask


----------



## Skim

Just out side of Denton.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Denton

that's where i found my sixty-four back in the day $550 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 23 2007, 02:26 PM~8625859
> *Denton
> 
> that's where i found my sixty-four back in the day $550  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I read about that in a magazine I have. I was like damn somebody out here was slippin' back then. :0


----------



## Skim

Last night I started cutting out the front of the quarter panels for preperation on the brand new replacements. 

Also spent about 3 hours of straight welding and grinding - basically nothing but finish welding on the areas that I had replaced.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2007, 07:50 AM~8630820
> *Last night I started cutting out the front of the quarter panels for preperation on the brand new replacements.
> 
> Also spent about 3 hours of straight welding and grinding - basically nothing but finish welding on the areas that I had replaced.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2007, 06:50 AM~8630820
> *Last night I started cutting out the front of the quarter panels for preperation on the brand new replacements.
> 
> Also spent about 3 hours of straight welding and grinding - basically nothing but finish welding on the areas that I had replaced.
> 
> I was a bit side tracked with my work when Chin Chan stopped by my place and got spread eagle all on Hell Bent's trunk.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2007, 07:42 AM~8622718
> *What is that in Herring years?
> *


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH

i cant ship without exact info ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 24 2007, 09:13 AM~8631476
> *i cant ship without exact info ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> *


answer the phone :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2007, 06:50 AM~8630820
> *Last night I started cutting out the . . . . . ummm I forgot what I was herring doing. . . .
> I was a bit side tracked with my work when Chin Chan stopped by my place and got spread eagle all on Hell Bent's trunk.
> *


:0 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2007, 09:39 AM~8631605
> *:0  :uh:
> *


ahahha, I had to go back and see if he actually typed that :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 19 2007, 07:31 PM~8591041-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 24 2007, 10:17 AM~8631826
> *ahahha, I had to go back and see if he actually typed that :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Agent Orange_@Aug 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8598505
> *sooooo...... whos the mystery girl??
> *



*THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!*




























:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Chin Chan...... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 24 2007, 12:29 PM~8632265
> *Chin Chan...... I admit it, I'd hit it, while chewing bubblegum witta ididit.  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 24 2007, 11:17 AM~8631826
> *ahahha, I had to go back and see if he actually typed that :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf

that fish-thing ruined a perfectly good topic!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2007, 11:38 AM~8632674
> *:biggrin:
> *


it took them awhile to notice that didn't they


----------



## lone star




----------



## LowandBeyond

TTT for a soon to be badass 61! :0 :0 :0 

you make that shit look eazy skim! Keep it up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

wake up and eat your breakfast.


----------



## Skim

I am up but Im at work. had to come in at 5 this morning. :uh: gonna work on the car a little after work later today and I will have a couple pics up this evening.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 08:10 AM~8638013
> *I am up but Im at work. had to come in at 5 this morning.  :uh:  gonna work on the car a little after work later today and I will have a couple pics up this evening.
> *


hurry hurry hurry hurry hurry hurry :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 10:10 AM~8638013
> *I am up but Im at work. had to come in at 5 this morning.  :uh:  gonna work on the car a little after work later today and I will have a couple pics up this evening.
> *


Spoke to David this morning yall need to get that shipping info in order and then that metal will be on it's way.


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX

SOME REAL LIVE SHIT UP IN THIS PIECE. YO SKUM, YOU GOT YA GAME ON PLAYA. KEEP UP THAT REAL SHIT. IM BOUT TO GO AND WORK ON MY SHIT. YOU'Z A MOTIVATA.


----------



## the GRINCH

you got my cell number call me whenever you get a chance , i will ship out on monday they are boxed and waiting on your info :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by HARRY NUTSAX_@Aug 25 2007, 12:13 PM~8639104
> *SOME REAL LIVE SHIT UP IN THIS PIECE. YO SKUM, YOU GOT YA GAME ON PLAYA. KEEP UP THAT REAL SHIT.  IM BOUT TO GO AND WORK ON MY SHIT. YOU'Z A MOTIVATA.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :0 :0


----------



## Skim

This is after I finished up the welding and grinding on the panel.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 07:29 PM~8641032
> *This is after I finished up the welding on the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD U REALLY BRINGING THIS CAR BACK FROM THE DEAD LOL


----------



## Skim

suprisingly, the convertible reinforcements were all in pretty good shape once I peeled back the panel.


----------



## Skim

Most people wouldnt have ever had to cut their dash out but I had to because the old dash was rusting from the inside out so this will be coming soon.


----------



## Skim

last pic of today, nothing major but im off tomorrow so hopefully I can invest a full day on the car.


----------



## Skim

SIXONEFORLIFE requested to see the buick convertible after I raped the parts off it. Here you go. :0


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 07:43 PM~8641092
> *SIXONEFORLIFE requested to see the buick convertible after I raped the parts off it. Here you go.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P BUICK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8641092
> *SIXONEFORLIFE requested to see the buick convertible after I raped the parts off it. Here you go.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHH YEA! You have to get that BUICK street ready. MAN THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2007, 11:23 PM~8642026
> *AHHHH YEA! You have to get that BUICK street ready. MAN THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2007, 12:23 AM~8642026
> *AHHHH YEA! You have to get that BUICK street ready. MAN THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn thats funny...


ttt cus skim gots some big nutts takin this one out.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2007, 11:52 PM~8637136
> *TTT for a soon to be badass 61!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you make that shit look eazy skim!  Keep it up.
> *


x2


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8641080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good. :thumbsup: Why do you need the braces on the doors even though you have the body sitting on the frame?  I thought you only worried it could warp when it was off of the frame. :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 26 2007, 04:57 PM~8644718
> *Looking good. :thumbsup: Why do you need the braces on the doors even though you have the body sitting on the frame?  I thought you only worried it could warp when it was off of the frame. :scrutinize:
> *



Even though still on the frame when you cut just about everthing off the car sheet metal wise you need them for extra support.

If not the body or what is left after cutting would jiggle which could make your job even harder to do at the end.

Anyways great job Skim one of the best build topics right now.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2007, 09:32 PM~8641043
> *suprisingly, the convertible reinforcements were all in pretty good shape once I peeled back the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did the scratches say? :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

*
TELL HER TO KEEP HER CHIN UP...............................................................* :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I spent all day cutting the new dash out. I almost got a heat stroke out in the sun and I ran out of sawzall blades... :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 26 2007, 05:42 PM~8644908
> *Even though still on the frame when you cut just about everthing off the car sheet metal wise you need them for extra support.
> 
> If not the body or what is left after cutting would jiggle which could make your job even harder to do at the end.
> 
> Anyways great job Skim one of the best build topics right now.
> *



yep, these things get really flimsy especially with no dash or floors and the doors off. I want to make sure everything re-alligns once Im done welding.


----------



## Skim

another pic of the dash. After all the work it took getting this thing out of the other car I felt it was worth taking a picture. Hopefully I have this in this week sometime.


----------



## Skim

you can see the dash is gonna be fairly easy to install because the factory spot welds are hidden in the windshield channel and will be covered by the window rubber.


----------



## Skim

Also while I was at it, I was able to grab the pedal assembly and e brake pedals from the 4 door. All the shit from the vert was so rusty. Its like nothing was even reuseable. 










you can see the stuff I pulled out compared to the stuff I will be re using


----------



## lone star

good job skum :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2007, 09:40 PM~8646465
> *good job skum  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

so whats the ETA that its gonna be driving down the street, a year, 2 years??? 2 month :0


----------



## Skim

Man honestly I can only do so much and moneys tight so I'd say once all the metal work is done and I get it media blasted, I will start on doing all the body work and paint. From there I will have to get the frame wrapped by somebody who knows what they are doing. Ive never done anything like wrapping or hydraulics myself. 
the interior wont be done by me. I plan on getting a factory style interior. I have a line on an LS-1 motor with the trans ans a ford 9" all from the same guy. Who knows. Just like it says in the title... Its gonna take some time.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8646619
> *Man honestly I can only do so much and moneys tight so I'd say once all the metal work is done and I get it media blasted, I will start on doing all the body work and paint. From there I will have to get the frame wrapped by somebody who knows what they are doing. Ive never done anything like wrapping or hydraulics myself.
> the interior wont be done by me. I plan on getting a factory style interior. I have a line on an LS-1 motor with the trans ans a ford 9" all from the same guy. Who knows. Just like it says in the title... Its gonna take some time.
> *


great build skim


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2007, 07:54 PM~8645564
> *Also while I was at it, I was able to grab the pedal assembly and e brake pedals from the 4 door. All the shit from the vert was so rusty. Its like nothing was even reuseable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the stuff I pulled out compared to the stuff I will be re using
> *



So by this picture is your car going to be a 4 speed??


Or am I seeing one to many pedals?


----------



## hotstuff5964

thats fucking buick saved your ass :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2007, 07:50 PM~8645529
> *another pic of the dash. After all the work it took getting this thing out of the other car I felt it was worth taking a picture. Hopefully I have this in this week sometime.
> 
> *


man props i know how much work this is, fkn sucks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 26 2007, 10:54 PM~8647236
> *So by this picture is your car going to be a 4 speed??
> Or am I seeing one to many pedals?
> *


I also have the non 4 speed pedals from the gold 4 door in same condition,.


----------



## elias

:thumbsup:


----------



## steamboat

MMm-mmm good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2007, 08:52 PM~8645550
> *you can see the dash is gonna be fairly easy to install because the factory spot welds  are hidden in the windshield channel and will be covered by the window rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job there buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX

JUST WANTA THROW A SHOUT OUT TO MY HIOMIEE DOIN BIG THANGS ON THAT CONVERTAVERT KEEP DOIN THEM THANGS WEST SIDE


----------



## Skim

THATS SNO^^ :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2007, 04:24 PM~8651986
> *THATS SNO^^ :biggrin:
> *


wahaha your homieahahahahaha


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX

I GOT MAD SKIL ON THAT BODY SO HITTA YA BOI UP IF U FINNA GIT THIS RIDE DONE HOIME










N YEA WES CEE FO LEEAH


----------



## MAYHEM

HE LOOKS LIKE HE GOTS THE DOWNSYNDROME


----------



## Skim

Im off wed thurs and friday so its gonna be on. By the time I post more pics I will have made some good progress.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8655548
> *Im off wed thurs and friday so its gonna be on. By the time I post more pics I will have made some good progress.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 27 2007, 02:31 PM~8652520
> *HE LOOKS LIKE HE GOTS THE DOWNSYNDROME
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8655548
> *Im off wed thurs and friday so its gonna be on. By the time I post more pics I will have made some good progress.
> *


that will be about the time you get those quarter patches from *www.davidsimpalas.com* :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

so you can post up some progress pics by sunday :biggrin: 


oh yea hate to bust your topic but you know i had to advertise :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 28 2007, 12:03 PM~8659520
> *so you can post up some progress pics by sunday  :biggrin:
> oh yea hate to bust your topic but you know i had to advertise  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2007, 02:17 PM~8660830
> *  :buttkick:
> *


what the hell does that mean* you fucking blue hair *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 28 2007, 11:03 AM~8659520
> *so you can post up some progress pics by sunday  :biggrin:
> oh yea hate to bust your topic but you know i had to advertise  :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah I will have new pics up by sunday for sure.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 28 2007, 03:05 PM~8661357
> *what the hell does that mean<span style='font-family:Optima'>"What kind of smartass answer is that!" :roflmao: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2007, 11:45 PM~8647882
> *I also have the non 4 speed pedals from the gold 4 door in same condition,.
> *



So are you not sure which way to go or are you a automatic guy?

Just wondering since you seem to be heavy into VW's and of course 4 speeds are all we got.

Unless you go for a shit stick :uh: :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex

i wish i could do my 64 like ur doin urs


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2007, 10:28 PM~8665210
> *i wish i could do my 64 like ur doin urs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 64


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skim axed me to post a couple of progress pics for him


----------



## cantgetenuf

that una there is going to be sexy!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 29 2007, 02:34 PM~8670377
> *Skim axed me to post a couple of progress pics for him
> *


*The former owners of the Chuckwagon aka "Problemadic" own that 61 rag.*


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hes almost there


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 29 2007, 12:34 PM~8670377
> *Skim axed me to post a couple of progress pics for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skims shit is on ebay? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2007, 02:15 PM~8670760
> *The former owners of the Chuckwagon aka "Problemadic" own that 61 rag.
> *



BAHHAHWHAWHAWHAWH Chuckwagon LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2007, 02:15 PM~8670760
> *The former owners of the Chuckwagon aka "Problemadic" own that 61 rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hmmmm.........


----------



## Skim

since the back side of the passenger side of the dash and windshield channel were pretty rotten I had to go this route.


----------



## Skim

this was some serious shit (for me anyways.) I was scared that it wasnt gonna work out. :0 

This should give you an idea why.


----------



## Skim

This was the donor that is going in to replace that rusted out window channel and fire wall section. This is the bottom side of the windshield wiper cowl.


----------



## Skim

about to go in.


----------



## Skim

from the inside. remember this was all ate the hell up with rust.


----------



## Skim

while I was at it, I replaced this top corner. it was rusty.


----------



## Skim

This was the part I cut out. you can see the rust coming thru.


----------



## Skim

I havent welded that piece fully on yet but while it was open I got to clean all the shit out that was down in there.


----------



## Skim

Prior to welding up the corners


----------



## Skim

after POR 15 treatment. Never rust again


----------



## Skim

rust proofing inner quarter supports


----------



## CHELADAS75

pinche skim gets down!! you should come and patch up the glasshouse that i just picked up.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 30 2007, 10:41 PM~8683173
> *pinche skim gets down!! you should come and patch up the glasshouse that i just picked up.
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider

:0


----------



## scrapin82regal

looking good bro keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

Nice progress on the 61, 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

By any chance can we peek at the other projects your working on im curious.


----------



## scrappin68

skim the work you do is crazy ..iam speechless every time i look at this topic .. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 30 2007, 10:58 PM~8683287
> *Nice progress on the 61, 2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> By any chance can we peek at the other projects your working on im curious.
> *


His Barndoor Micro bus is fucking sweet.

I need the pics again something so sweet to drool over.

Great progress Skim


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2007, 10:22 PM~8683054
> *about to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Skim, I hope you remember all the spots that need to be welded from all the pieces that you are replacing from the donor.  :dunno: I would hate to see all this hard work of yours fall to pieces from forgotten or bad welding on the road. :banghead: J/K


----------



## Skim

Trust me I know.  I had to weld a lot of it both the front and rear and in some instances even made gussets to overlap where there would be certain stress points in the area behind the dash where yo uwont ever see again.


----------



## Skim

SETH EMPTY YOUR PM BOX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Maybe this is a dumb question i just wanted to know 

If you are going to media blast the whole car should you have waited to put the rust proofing under the dash??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Aug 31 2007, 08:03 AM~8685028
> *Maybe this is a dumb question i just wanted to know
> 
> If you are going to media blast the whole car should you have waited to put the rust proofing under the dash??
> *



Not really because once I weld the dash back in, it will be too hard to blast and re primer all up in there. Thats the only reason I did that. I dont plan to blast till all the metal work is on so I need to get certain areas covered before they get re welded over and closed up for good.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 08:12 AM~8684845
> *SETH EMPTY YOUR PM BOX!!!!!!!!!
> *


My bad, empty in a few. That herring is off the hook. Looking good.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 04:30 AM~8684531
> *Trust me I know.   I had to weld a lot of it  both the front and rear and in some instances even made gussets to overlap where there would be certain stress points in the area behind the dash where yo uwont ever see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2007, 09:14 AM~8685095
> *Throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha
> *


Yea, I admit it, I fucked around and bought an Ididit.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2007, 08:14 AM~8685095
> *Throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

My new quarter panels came in from Davids Impala Parts. :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 08:29 AM~8685180
> *Not really because once I weld the dash back in, it will be too hard to blast and re primer all up in there. Thats the only reason I did that.  I dont plan to blast till all the metal work is on so I need to get certain areas covered before they get re welded over and closed up for good.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Make Sense Keep up the good work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8686860
> *My new quarter panels came in from Davids Impala Parts. :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## lone star

gettin down as usual. 3 day weekend i know you gonna have progess come tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 04:07 PM~8687868
> *gettin down as usual. 3 day weekend i know I am gonna have some major progess come tuesday on my shit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2007, 02:13 PM~8687913
> *:uh:
> *


yessir i will. got all the pump rack shit cut out. got some fittings, should have it ready soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8687939
> *yessir i will. got all the pump rack shit cut out. got some fittings, should have it ready soon
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8686860
> *My new quarter panels came in from Davids Impala Parts. :biggrin:
> *


did every thing look ok ? did you notice what i was talking about ? cool now you got some major welding that can be done all you need now is time , cowl panel looks good , if i can help you with anything else let me know you got my number :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

You're kickin ass Skim congrats on the sweet work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8687868
> *gettin down as usual. 3 day weekend i know you gonna have progess come tuesday  :biggrin:
> *



Not really because I have to work all 3 days from 8 in the morning to 8 at night. :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2007, 06:44 AM~8691301
> *Not really because I have to work all 3 days from 8 in the morning to 8 at night.  :uh:
> *


:guns::guns:*FUCK THAT!!!*:guns::guns:


----------



## wired61

very nice work,,and very inspiring


----------



## Skim

Thanks. Ive had to work `12 hour days sat sun and 10 hrs on monday at work so no more pics til tues after I get back on the grind. litteraly :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2007, 06:44 AM~8691301
> *Not really because I have to work all 3 days from 8 in the morning to 8 at night.  :uh:
> *


thats money in the bank. get it while u can. the car aint goin no where


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 31 2007, 04:22 PM~8688334
> *did every thing look ok ? did you notice what i was talking about ? cool now you got some major welding that can be done all you need now is time , cowl panel looks good , if i can help you with anything else let me know you got my number  :biggrin:
> *


most definitely. thanks for shipping those out fast.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 12:06 AM~8682913
> *since the back side of the passenger side of the dash and windshield channel were pretty rotten I had to go this route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Its weird because the way the car was sitting in the ditch all those years leaning hard to one side, everything on the passenger side was rustier than the drivers side. rust in strange places but all on the passenger side.


----------



## wired61

take it back to the previous owners when u get done.....i bet u will see this :barf: :barf: once he sees how good it looks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 3 2007, 12:35 AM~8699798
> *Its weird because the way the car was sitting in the ditch all those years leaning hard to one side, everything on the passenger side was rustier than the drivers side. rust in strange places but all on the passenger side.
> *


That bitch Chin Chan started chewin' all on that passenger side.


----------



## Guest

i love this topic


----------



## Sixty34me

here skim


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 4 2007, 05:04 PM~8714807
> *here skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hott :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

damn!!! I got a long way to go before Im doin that.  

I got those quarter panels from The Grinch so I was doing some little test fitting to see just how much I will actually be using. slapped a couple vise grips up there to hold it on.


----------



## Skim

the other side. I probably wont get these welded on until after I replace the rockers anyways I still dont know yet.


----------



## Skim

I also gotta weld up this antenna hole on top of the fender.


----------



## Skim

By thursday I hope to have the new dash completely welded in.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Sixty34me

looks good homie!


----------



## Skim

This isnt the dash housing Im gonna use I just put it in to get an idea.


----------



## Skim

overall shot of todays work. Like I said I still need to finish welding solid the windshield posts and grinding before I actually weld the dash in completely but I'll be back to work on it all day thursday. I have a meeting to be at in work all day tomorrow so I wont be able to do much then. :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 4 2007, 08:33 PM~8716087
> *looks good homie!
> *


thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

keep up the good work


----------



## Skim

gotta finish this up..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work skim


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

LOOKING GOOD SKIM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Damnitman! That front antenna hole looks way out in rightfield. . . . Must of been some aftermarket job.  Them fendas is clean doe!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I know of a *RED HOTT* frame in the county of dade all ready for Hell Bent, break some bread with Fred and we can roll out to Richmond Ave in this week.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I say just buy the frame and roll out as is.


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work Skim! :0


----------



## astro64a409

Daaaaaaaammmmmnnn.... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Paul K

Man that is awsome work :thumbsup: good luck to you........... you realy going to appreciate this ride when finished


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Sep 5 2007, 03:12 AM~8718897
> *Man that is awsome work :thumbsup: good luck to you........... you realy going to appreciate this ride when finished
> *



yeah man thanks. After this much work its become something more than just a car. strange but I dont ever see myself getting rid of it. Its a whole new appreciation for the vehicle I have now.


----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

Looking good Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Sep 5 2007, 10:08 PM~8726736
> *Looking good Skim.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 5 2007, 05:16 PM~8723997
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## HighProCam

:thumbsup: 
Taking rust repair to another level, you sure are getting your use out of those parts cars.
You've got to post a pic of the donors when your done with all the patch work.
uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Sep 6 2007, 11:09 AM~8730016
> *:thumbsup:
> Taking rust repair to another level, you sure are getting your use out of those parts cars.
> You've got to post a pic of the donors when your done with all the patch work.
> uffin:
> *


Deefinitely!!! x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by HighProCam+Sep 6 2007, 02:09 PM~8730016-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Taking rust repair to another level, you sure are getting your use out of those parts cars.
> You've got to post a pic of the donors when your done with all the patch work.
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 6 2007, 05:55 PM~8732065
> *Deefinitely!!! x2
> *


He's already posted the Buick, you can see a little bit of both 4 doors in this pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I will have more pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke

damn you've been busy on this ride, looking good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2007, 10:04 PM~8733904
> *I will have more pics tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Some cannot wait, so Imma bust this sneak peek on them. :biggrin: 

Looks like that rack butts up nicely to that new windshield frame.  

That place is crawlin' with cats!


----------



## slo

shit looks sweet. get that decklid lined up n you ready to 2K prime :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 6 2007, 09:43 PM~8735485
> *shit looks sweet. get that decklid lined up n you ready to 2K prime  :biggrin:
> *


He can't prime it yet. He's gonna have it media blasted first. :biggrin: 

TTT for some pics from brotha Skim  .


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 08:29 PM~8734751
> *Some cannot wait, so Imma bust this sneak peek on them.  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like that rack butts up nicely to that new windshield frame.
> 
> That place is crawlin' with cats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Sep 7 2007, 01:26 PM~8739612
> *He can't prime it yet. He's gonna have it media blasted first. :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for some pics from brotha Skim  .
> *



got the dash completely welded in.


----------



## Skim

some I took after I lined up the top rack


----------



## Skim




----------



## MR.*512*

ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !!


----------



## Skim




----------



## 79 cutty

Looking fucking bad!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 7 2007, 06:52 PM~8741625
> *ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !!
> *



Thanks, its starting to come along. 
I wanted to make sure the windshield post still lined up square!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

keep gettin down homeboy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

kool


----------



## Skim

header bow lines up okay but that is the OG header bow from Hell Bent so its kinda fucked up. plus it has some small rust issues. Hopefully I will find a nicer one. Me and Lil John tried our best to straighten this one out.


----------



## Skim

finally before I called it quits.. Im going to dismantle the rack and have it chromed or powdercoated, Im still not totally sure yet.


----------



## Guest

Damn, wrk looks good, if you need extra cah, I'll take the micro bus off you :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 07:08 PM~8741706
> *Damn, wrk looks good, if you need extra cah, I'll take the micro bus off you :0
> *


funny you should ask, my homeboy John is giving me an LS-1 motor and trans with 32k miles from an 04 Escalade and a ford 9" disk brake rear end from a Versailles plus $3000 for that 59 bug conv project parked in my shop. :0 Im never getting rid of the 23 window bus though.


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 06:15 PM~8741739
> * Im never getting rid of the 23 window bus though.
> *


Preach on Brotha,Preach on! :worship: Looking good. Keep up the bad ass work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 06:15 PM~8741739
> *funny you should ask, my homeboy John is giving me an LS-1 motor and trans with 32k miles from an 04 Escalade and a ford 9" disk brake rear end from a Versailles plus $3000 for that 59 bug conv project parked in my shop.  :0  Im never getting rid of the 23 window bus though.
> *


can't wait to see it.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 06:04 PM~8741685
> *header bow lines up okay but that is the OG header bow from Hell Bent so its kinda fucked up. plus it has some small rust issues. Hopefully I will find a nicer one. Me and Lil John tried our best to straighten this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE IS A COMPLETE RACK ON EBAY RIGHT NOW HOMIE


----------



## lone star

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 06:47 PM~8741905
> *can't wait to see it.
> *


mamon :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 7 2007, 07:56 PM~8741947
> *THERE IS A COMPLETE RACK ON EBAY RIGHT NOW HOMIE
> *



the rack I have is from that buick and its damn near flawless but it was missing the front main header bow for some reason so I used the one from that smashed hell bent rack but I straightened it out pretty good. I just will need a better one sometime down the line.


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN SKIM MUCH PROPS BRO..ON UR SKILLS..... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 07:06 PM~8741699
> *finally before I called it quits.. Im going to dismantle the rack and have it chromed or powdercoated, Im still not totally sure yet.
> 
> *


PC


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM, LOOKIN GOOD!

YOUR DOIN A HELL OF A JOB MAN!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 07:15 PM~8741739
> *funny you should ask, my homeboy John is giving me an LS-1 motor and trans with 32k miles from an 04 Escalade and a ford 9" disk brake rear end from a Versailles plus $3000 for that 59 bug conv project parked in my shop.  :0  Im never getting rid of the 23 window bus though.
> *



Good to hear  

They are way to hard to find and in all reallity I think I would give a kidney for a barn door micro.


----------



## BIG RED

And the 61 is looking sweet.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 10:13 PM~8742073
> *the rack I have is from that buick and its damn near flawless but it was missing the front main header bow for some reason so I used the one from that smashed hell bent rack but I straightened it out pretty good. I just will need a better one sometime down the line.
> *


Chrome that bitch.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2007, 01:47 AM~8743592
> *Chrome that bitch.
> *


X2, Looks good bro, you are doing one hella of a good job


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8741632
> *Looking fucking bad!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks man, Im off 3 days next week hopefully I can get a lot done :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2007, 06:05 PM~8746849
> *thanks man, Im off 3 days next week hopefully I can get a lot done :0
> *


Any 23 windows out at the show today?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2007, 07:15 PM~8741739
> *funny you should ask, my homeboy John is giving me an LS-1 motor and trans with 32k miles from an 04 Escalade and a ford 9" disk brake rear end from a Versailles plus $3000 for that 59 bug conv project parked in my shop.  :0  Im never getting rid of the 23 window bus though.
> *


Gotta give to get, nice to see commitment like this though. I'm in the same boat, gonna be tough to part with the 64.


----------



## Skim

Today, I started on the reproduction new front quarter panels today. Had to cut out a few small rusty areas where the fenderwell lip was rusty down towards the rocker. I hope to have both on by wednesday.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 06:58 PM~8753418
> *Today, I started on the reproduction new front quarter panels today. Had to cut out a few small rusty areas where the fenderwell lip was rusty down towards the rocker. I hope to have both on by wednesday.
> *


dood, what are you doing about the rear wheel well lips, mine are rotted.....i know its a stupid question cuz you have donors, but what do i do if i dont have a donor???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 9 2007, 08:35 PM~8753714
> *dood, what are you doing about the rear wheel well lips, mine are rotted.....i know its a stupid question cuz you have donors, but what do i do if i dont have a donor???
> *


 donor is the only thing I can even think of. I wish I knew because I already sold one side of plain inner wheel well lip cut about 6" high to onestopimpala shop a couple weeks ago. I might be able to get another pair.


----------



## KERRBSS

i need the driverside i think for sure, didnt even bother looking at the passenger side yet....let me know thou


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

HOT LIKE FIRE, YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You might wanna pickup these for the ace. . . .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 08:52 AM~8756868
> *HOT LIKE FIRE, YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not even sure what to say....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 10 2007, 08:27 AM~8757013
> *I'm not even sure what to say....
> *


Lol, I think you just said it best!!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 08:09 PM~8754450
> *donor is the only thing I can even think of. I wish I knew because I already sold one side of plain inner wheel well lip cut about 6" high to onestopimpala shop a couple weeks ago. I might be able to get another pair.
> *


Thanks again, already mounted it and its a beaut Clark!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 10 2007, 11:27 AM~8757013
> *I'm not even sure what to say....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 08:56 AM~8756885
> *You might wanna pickup these for the ace. . . .
> 
> *


what size wheel n tire? offset?


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 07:52 AM~8756868
> *HOT LIKE FIRE, YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Pimpin aint easy Yo.


----------



## steamboat

I've seen worse.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 10 2007, 11:16 AM~8757504
> *Thanks again, already mounted it and its a beaut Clark!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



Glad to see old parts being recycled to good use. I hit you with some feedback too.


----------



## Sixty34me

Looks good skim. Hey i have a quick question is the buick floors the same as an Impala? I know a lot of the items are interchange able as you can clearly tell by all the work you've done to yours. So I was just wandering if they are the same.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by steamboat+Sep 10 2007, 04:26 PM~8758866-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen worse.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 29 2007, 01:31 AM~8416963
> *READY TO CATCH WRECK CUZ ITS KILL OR BE KILLED IMO BE POSTED UP IN DA PARKING LOT IN CARROL CITY REAL SOON ***** WHATS HATNIN! YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brett

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The display board is the best....

*"It's Kill Or Be Killed With Me You Know The Deal *****"*


----------



## sicx13

i know this aint my thread but arent we really offf topic or did i miss something?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wut


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2007, 10:49 AM~8765021
> *The display board is the best....
> 
> "It's Kill Or Be Killed With Me You Know The Deal *****"
> *


I DUNNO THE PLAQUE IS PRETTY INNOVATIVE IN MY OPINION, OR MAYBE THE CHEESE GRISTLED PAINT THAT IS SPRAY BOMBED, OR THE BALD TIRES ON THEM H8TR PROOFED ULTRA POTS & PANS, OR LAST BUT NEVER LEAST THE PLAYDOUGHED HUFFY BIKE FRAME. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 11 2007, 11:04 AM~8765083
> *i know this aint my thread but arent we really offf topic or did i miss something?
> *


Not at all.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2007, 01:29 PM~8766781
> *I DUNNO THE PLAQUE IS PRETTY INNOVATIVE IN MY OPINION, OR MAYBE THE CHEESE GRISTLED PAINT THAT IS SPRAY BOMBED, OR THE BALD TIRES ON THEM H8TR PROOFED ULTRA POTS & PANS, OR PLAYDOUGHED HUFFY BIKE FRAME.  :biggrin:
> Not at all.
> *


I can't say too much, I'm still rollin' with indoor/outdoor carpet but it's all good, when I rains I don't even need to let the top down......shit just dries right out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2007, 03:33 PM~8766812
> *I can't say too much, I'm still rollin' with indoor/outdoor carpet but it's all good, when I rains I don't even need to let the top down......shit just dries right out
> *


Barefoot in the grass with me, you know the deal *****! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Back to the topic, I will post the next batch of pics friday. I will be back on it after I get home from my dentist appointment tomorrow. 

Seth you are crazy.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2007, 05:12 PM~8767630
> *Back to the topic, I will post the next batch of pics friday. I will be back on it after I get home from my dentist appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Seth you are crazy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2007, 09:49 AM~8765021
> *The display board is the best....
> 
> "It's Kill Or Be Killed With Me You Know The Deal *****"
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 12 2007, 08:49 AM~8773562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man this takes away from all the hard work skim is putting in....but that is classic!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 12 2007, 11:49 AM~8773562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

we need progress, stay off THE H.A.M.B and get something done :biggrin: btw, thats the site i found my rag on :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 13 2007, 08:34 PM~8785532
> *we need progress, stay off THE H.A.M.B and get something done :biggrin: btw, thats the site i found my rag on :biggrin:
> *


Just spoke to him and he got that herring patch all welded in. . . some updates to come soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 10 2007, 05:25 PM~8759981
> *Looks good skim. Hey i have a quick question is the buick floors the same as an Impala? I know a lot of the items are interchange able as you can clearly tell by all the work you've done to yours. So I was just wandering if they are the same.
> *



Not the floors are not the same except for some areas. Infact its an X frame but the suspension, A Arms are all different where the belly under the motor is was totally different too.


----------



## Skim

The first day I was off I started fitting and tack welding on the passenger replacement quarter panel.


----------



## Skim

I didnt really like how the repro quarters folded over into the door jamb. They didnt have a tight sharp curve so I cut them an inch back from the OG door jamb metal and butt welded everything up.


----------



## Skim

everything lined up tits.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2007, 08:15 PM~8793786
> *everything lined up tits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

also, by doing it this way (leaving and inch of original metal next to the door jamb) I was able to make sure the factory body line was consistently correct eithout the doors having to be on the car..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 14 2007, 08:17 PM~8793800
> *:cheesy:
> *



yeah man, so far so good until I ran out of welding wire yesterday. :uh:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Thats it for right now, after I have it completely ground down I will do the otherside which actually isnt as bad maybe just the first lower 6" will need to be replaced.

Then all I should have left is the rockers and my new floor pans. after that a lot of finish welding and cleaning up and grinding, then it will be off to the media blasters so I can bring it home and metal etch prime everything inside and out for preperation of bodywork. 

I will be doing all of the bodywork and paint as I did on the brown 62 rag. I still dont have any idea what color I will paint it yet, I just want to get this old dog patched up for now.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Coming out good homie...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Damn Skim looks good as fuk...You got mad talent homie...keep up the good work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

Looks like it's coming long good!! Just take your time on the rockers and installing the new floor and braces.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 14 2007, 10:39 PM~8794549
> *Looks like it's coming long good!! Just take your time on the rockers and installing the new floor and braces.
> *


Most definitely and thanks for all your tips you gave me.


----------



## Skim

Heres my 9 inch from the Versailles. 58" end to end.


----------



## lone star

paint it pea green with matching top :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 14 2007, 09:24 PM~8793840-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will be  doing all of the bodywork and paint as I did on the brown 62 rag. I still dont have any idea what color I will paint it yet, I just want to get this old dog patched up for now.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Sep 15 2007, 12:28 AM~8794831
> *paint it pea green with matching top  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking the same thing except for the darker green top, moldings and wheels.


----------



## Skim

aint there already a pea green one?


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass work homie! skills man.


----------



## gmag69

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2007, 10:08 PM~8794712
> *Heres my 9 inch from the Versailles. 58" end to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good skim, keep it up, and will that be short enuf to clear the skirts? i found an exact rearend like that off the same kinda car by me for 300, i want it but i didnt think it was short enuf


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 15 2007, 02:39 AM~8795505
> *looking good skim, keep it up, and will that be short enuf to clear the skirts?  i found an exact rearend like that off the same kinda car by me for 300, i want it but i didnt think it was short enuf
> *



ford 9". yeah thats the one you need and if its a lincoln versaille 9" get it because thats cheap I see people been asking over 700 and up for them now.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2007, 11:02 PM~8795032
> *aint there already a pea green one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## japSW20

how about doodoo brown with a matching shit brown top :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 12:01 PM~8796209
> *ford 9". yeah thats the one you need and if its a lincoln versaille 9" get it because thats cheap I see people been asking over 700 and up for them now.
> *


:biggrin: Where that Vette motor at?



> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 15 2007, 02:26 PM~8796754
> *how about doodoo brown with a matching shit brown top  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2007, 12:42 PM~8796817
> *:biggrin:  Where that Vette motor at?
> :roflmao:
> *



The LS-1, only had my phone and the pics come out shitty. I'll take some good pics and post them later.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 11:52 AM~8796859
> *The LS-1, only had my phone and the pics come out shitty. I'll take some good pics and post them  later.
> *


drop a 6 speed and billets in the rag and good to go


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8796859-->
> 
> 
> 
> The LS-1, only had my phone and the pics come out shitty. I'll take some good pics and post them  later.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-japSW20_@Sep 15 2007, 02:55 PM~8796878
> *drop a 6 speed and billets in the rag and good to go
> *


I aint fuckin wit no chinas on this convertible vert.


----------



## Skim

only 13x7 old school 72 spokes, no gold for me. I like them chromey thangs. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 02:06 PM~8797129
> *only 13x7 old school 72 spokes, no gold for me. I like them chromey thangs. :0
> *


I'm on the prowl for some too......going X-laced though.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 15 2007, 05:07 PM~8797948
> *I'm on the prowl for some too......going to Wendy's though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 05:53 PM~8798462
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Is that Don Vito from Jackass??


Oh yeah, and nice work on the quarters, I think you should go with a theme for the car, like maybe some sour skittles or or something like that, and go with 23s, they should fit. DONK THAT BITCH!!!! STR8 SWERVIN' Son!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2007, 05:01 AM~8788804
> *Not the floors are not the same except for some areas. Infact its an X frame but the suspension, A Arms are all different where the belly under the motor is was totally different too.
> *


ok kool thanks


progress pics look good man.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 15 2007, 09:52 PM~8799210
> *Is that Don Vito from Jackass??
> Oh yeah, and nice work on the quarters, I think you should go with a theme for the car, like maybe some sour skittles or or something like that, and go with 23s, they should fit. DONK THAT BITCH!!!! STR8 SWERVIN' Son!!!!
> *


 :uh: :nono: :barf:


----------



## CHE1




----------



## Austin Ace

nice work Skim , keep it up. Its almost time to eat some bondo dust yea


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: great work .. coming together nicely


----------



## Davey

TTMFT!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

He's knuckle bustin' on it as we speak. . .. . .. . .. . .. . .. .


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2007, 01:49 PM~8825484
> *He's knuckle bustin' on it as we speak. . .. . .. . .. . .. . .. .
> *


PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 19 2007, 03:03 PM~8825611
> *PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



LOL. I spent the past 2 days doing nothing but finish welds and grinding because I have done so much welding on different areas of the car, most of the areas werent completely finished so theres really not a whole lot to show picture wise but I took some anyways.

I bumped up from .028 wire to .30 gauge and bumped the heat up a little to make sure everything penetrated. Last thing I need is the windshield post to crack on me later down the road. :0 :biggrin: 










after some finish grinding..


----------



## Skim

also finished up on that quarter panel finally.


----------



## Skim

went ahead and knocked this little fucker out finally. It was just tack welded on before.


----------



## Skim

I almost forgot, did the same on the passenger side.


----------



## Skim

finished up the fire wall welding today also. I will finish grinding this tomorrow.


----------



## Skim

finally finished up the top of the drivers side quarter panel. Its been sitting there tack welded for weeks and I got sick of looking at it like that. I will start on the lower patch panel and that rusted out area tomorrow if Im lucky.


----------



## Skim

I also should have the trunk floor finished by the end of the week.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good skim keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8829076
> *Looks good skim keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


x2 ........damm that a crazy undertaking


----------



## LowandBeyond

its coming together with a quickness! :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

soooooooooo, when ya coming over? :biggrin: great job dood


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Which do you like working with better, .028 or .030?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8828553
> *I almost forgot, did the same on the passenger side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you grinding with ? What grit?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 20 2007, 08:46 AM~8831496
> *Which do you like working with better, .028 or .030?
> *



.028 on the sheetmetal (quarter panels), .030 on the thicker metal like the rockers, stuff that wont warp.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 20 2007, 09:13 AM~8831665
> *What are you grinding with ? What grit?
> *


what up P-Nut :biggrin: 

I use a 3" die grinder cut off wheel to knock down the beads and then when its almost flush I have been using those little 3" round (36 grit) disk pads on a small angle air DA. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 10 2007, 05:19 PM~7660890
> *hope this gets you motivated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 shit if he can do it....


----------



## gmag69

Looking good skim. Keep it up.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 10:36 AM~8832156
> *what up P-Nut :biggrin:
> 
> I use a 3" die grinder cut off wheel to knock down the beads and then when its almost flush I have been using those little 3" round (36 grit) disk pads on a small angle air DA.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Skim

Buick vert to the rescue again. :0


----------



## Skim

My car had a rusted out hole right there so I used a good section of good metal. I undid it at the factory spot welds as you can see.


----------



## Skim

cut out ....


----------



## Skim

test fit, still had to knock down the edges a bit.


----------



## Skim

welded in. I actually knocked this out pretty fast. Im starting to get a feel for my welder and Im getting more familiar with all the speed / voltage settings, finding comfortable areas with the welder depending on what thickness of metal and where Im welding so Im starting to get faster with it.


----------



## Skim

probably took me about 3 hours start to finish.


----------



## Skim

If everything works out as planned I should have this done tomorrow as you can see it was rusted through the same way. This as well as the lower quarter patch should hopefully be done tomorrow..


----------



## Skim

Lower quarter wasnt as bad as the passenger side so the work here will be fairly minimal.


----------



## Skim

Once this is done I will move on to the rockers. After that Im trailering it to the blasters.










fucked up rockers. Im kinda scared of this shit honestly.


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 20 2007, 07:47 PM~8836645
> *damn :0
> *


Word!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 09:42 PM~8836204
> *Once this is done I will move on to the rockers. After that Im trailering it to the blasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucked up rockers. Im kinda scared of this shit honestly.
> *


You make it as easy as *CUT AND PASTE*. Now get your ass to it! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work skim


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

SKIM doin it big! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

SKIM doin it big! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 06:37 PM~8836169
> *probably took me about 3 hours start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

looking good pinche skim! 

went to go look at a project car today. it has its issues (rust) but not as bad as your ride. youre giving me the motivation to just do all the patchwork myself. we'll see tho.


----------



## hoehand

Looks great man.

I was planning to stop by last week to help, but I got called to work. At this rate that thing will be at the blasters before I get back.


----------



## steamboat

Damn, I'm gonna be sad when it's painted, it's a sheetmetal masterpiece.

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 07:42 PM~8836204
> *Once this is done I will move on to the rockers. After that Im trailering it to the blasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucked up rockers. Im kinda scared of this shit honestly.
> *


Can you have some sheetmetal bent in a brake to replace those?


----------



## lone star

skum from krum


----------



## BOUNZIN

DAMN SKIM YOU ARE DOING SOME AMAZING WORK :0


----------



## Firefly

Great work man, i've been watching this thread since you started it and it's still interesting!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

nice topic
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*JUST WANNA HOLLA AT MY BOI T FOR DOIN THA DAMN THING! WHAT HATININNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's always nice to have an extra pair of hands around....

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 08:42 PM~8836204
> *Once this is done I will move on to the rockers. After that Im trailering it to the blasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucked up rockers. Im kinda scared of this shit honestly.
> *


Thats were im at now too. I wish the made the an inner rocker brace ,but they don't make shit for these cars......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8839927
> *It's always nice to have an extra pair of hands around....
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I heard it got real crazy that night.


----------



## Skim

:0 OSCAR DE LA JOTO INVADED MY TOPIC :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2007, 10:59 AM~8840964
> *:0  OSCAR DE LA JOTO INVADED MY TOPIC  :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2007, 08:01 AM~8839577
> *JUST WANNA HOLLA AT MY BOI T FOR DOIN THA DAMN THING! WHAT HATININNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn them ****** are hotlike some Flamin hot Cheetos!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 21 2007, 10:37 AM~8839397-->
> 
> 
> 
> skum from krum
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 21 2007, 11:40 AM~8839927
> *It's always nice to have an extra pair of hands around....
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 


YO T MAN I GOT THEM SPRINGS WAITIN' FOR YA.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Back to stock?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 21 2007, 05:22 PM~8842282
> *Back to stock?
> *


2" drop


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKING GOOD SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62

THIS GUY DOES INCREDIBLE WORK....YOU SHOULD BE WORKING FOR BOWITE CONNECTION!!!!!!! FOR REAL! THIS 61 IS GOING TO BE TIGHT!


----------



## slo

lookin sweet , replacing a rocker aint nothin versus what you already done !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2007, 11:26 PM~8844348
> *lookin sweet , replacing a rocker aint nothin versus what you already done !
> *


Screamin' like a mafucca! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 21 2007, 07:40 AM~8839927
> *It's always nice to have an extra pair of hands around....
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NOT RIGHT :uh:


----------



## 62bird

the baddest topic on L.I.L.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 22 2007, 01:25 AM~8845966
> *the Rustiest topic on L.I.L.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 22 2007, 11:22 AM~8846807
> *:yes:
> *


:biggrin: 
MR. *RUSTY FIXIT* shall be Skim's new screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I just got back from Houston so I wont be able to do much until monday, I gotta refille my welding bottle.

BTW, what the fuck was that transgendered male holding a fish to the quarter panel for? I been thinking about that for a couple days now. :dunno:


----------



## lone star

you never want to lay the lead hammer on the ground


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2007, 06:54 AM~8851351
> *you never want to lay the lead hammer on the ground
> *


Its Holdin.


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 03:53 AM~8851282
> *I just got back from Houston so I wont be able to do much until monday, I gotta refille my welding bottle.
> 
> BTW, what the fuck was that transgendered male holding a fish to the quarter panel for? I been thinking about that for a couple days now.  :dunno:
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

Looked familiar...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 04:53 AM~8851282
> *I just got back from Houston so I wont be able to do much until monday, I gotta refille my welding bottle.
> 
> BTW, what the fuck was that transgendered male holding a fish to the quarter panel for? I been thinking about that for a couple days now.  :dunno:
> *


De La Hoya giving you a helping hand with da herring.......

Here's round two I found for you


----------



## steamboat

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Skims probabley like, "Hmmmmmm, never had a 58 rag before............."

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2007, 10:11 AM~8851769
> *De La Hoya giving you a helping hand with da herring.......
> 
> Here's round two I found for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevonniespapi

shit just need another buick doner car for that one....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2007, 12:11 PM~8851769
> *De La Hoya giving you a helping hand with da herring.......
> 
> Here's round two I found for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

they ended the auction early right after that pic was posted .. hmm... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 06:26 AM~8851391
> *Its Holdin.
> *


holdin like some wood door moldin

:0


----------



## Skim

I was working on this until my welding bottle ran out.


----------



## Skim

used the door off the 4 door for some metal.


----------



## Skim

I'll post the pics of the finished product later.


----------



## KERRBSS

hey skim, do you have a extra good driver side inner wheel well you want to sell me? mine is shot.....


----------



## Skim

Let me check and see what I got. I sold the passenger already.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2007, 08:17 AM~8858150
> *Let me check and see what I got. I sold the passenger already.
> *


thats good, cuz i dont need the passenger..... :biggrin: just the driver please check let me know....thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 24 2007, 12:49 PM~8858632
> *thats good, cuz i dont need the passenger..... :biggrin: just the driver please check let me know....thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 07:23 PM~8836104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought you might have been using one of those Flap disk.

Looks good as always, I still wanna make a trip to the junkyard sometime.


----------



## sicko87

:0 damn you doing big time on your 61 !!!
gonna look bad ass when it done!
good luck with your project!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2007, 09:11 AM~8851769
> *De La Hoya giving you a helping hand with da herring.......
> 
> Here's round two I found for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** would knock that one out over Christmas vacation just for fun..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2007, 09:11 AM~8851769
> *De La Hoya giving you a helping hand with da herring.......
> 
> Here's round two I found for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit skim could just buff that out and be rollin


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 24 2007, 02:15 PM~8860412
> *shit skim could just buff that out and be rollin
> *


all it would need is a new top..and Skim would probably knit that bish up..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CANT WAIT TO C THIS ONE DONE ...GONNA BE BAD


----------



## Skim

I will be busy on some other shit until sunday but I should get back on the 61 after that. I plan to get the rest of the quarters and trunk completed next week then I will be ready for the rockers.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 12:40 PM~8867352
> *I will be busy on some other shit until sunday but I should get back on the 61 after that. I plan to get the rest of the quarters and trunk completed next week then I will be ready for the rockers.
> *


find me a decent rear wheel well house yet homie? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

Is this your old Oval for sale Skim?

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=421125


----------



## Salad Tosser

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 12:40 PM~8867352
> *I will be busy on some other shit until sunday but I should get back on the 61 after that. I plan to get the rest of the quarters and trunk completed next week then I will be ready for the rockers.
> *


Hi Tony. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :uh: :uh: YOU COOL WITH SKIM TO? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

cligiddy cligiddy clack


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2007, 12:32 PM~8873531
> *cligiddy cligiddy clack swangin on da nutsax
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 25 2007, 10:43 PM~8871237
> *Is this your old Oval for sale Skim?
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=421125
> *


yeah man, my car just got voted one of the top resto cal bugs of all time in the new Volks World mag this month. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 25 2007, 06:08 PM~8869062
> *find me a decent rear wheel well house yet homie? :biggrin:
> *


not yet, let me check around tho


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 23 2007, 09:09 AM~8851765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> Looked familiar...
> *


I was listening to that exact song when I read that


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2007, 10:41 PM~8878199
> *yeah man, my car just got voted one of the top  resto cal bugs of all time in the new Volks World mag this month.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is super sweet.

In the bug world I have found that bug guys are allways seem to be the pickiest mothers around so a big :thumbsup: to you for building a super clean Oval


----------



## 817Lowrider

OH SNAPPPPPP


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You may want to consider Mercruiser Marine Silver HOME-BOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII for that ultra-wet bass-boat look


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2007, 10:41 PM~8878199
> *yeah man, my car just got voted one of the top  resto cal bugs of all time in the new Volks World mag this month.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats impressive...Congrats


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 28 2007, 10:15 AM~8887673
> *You may want to consider Mercruiser Marine Silver HOME-BOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII for that ultra-wet bass-boat look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BITCH NEEDS SOME *NITRO* STICKERS


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 25 2007, 07:08 PM~8869062
> *find me a decent rear wheel well house yet homie? :biggrin:
> *


Did you try David?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 28 2007, 08:39 AM~8887778
> *Now thats impressive...Congrats
> *


Thanks man, wait til you see the 52 slider ragtop bug Im building.. its gonna kill the orange one.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 10:35 AM~8888504
> *Thanks man, wait til you see the 52 slider ragtop bug Im building.. its gonna kill the orange one.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 28 2007, 08:30 AM~8888094
> *Did you try David?
> *


yeah i tried him , he wont return any of my pms


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 10:35 AM~8888504
> *Thanks man, wait til you see the 52 slider ragtop bug Im building.. its gonna kill the orange one.
> *


Damn I thought I had a lot of irons in the fire.....do your thang!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2007, 07:52 AM~8887847
> *THAT BITCH NEEDS SOME NITRO STICKERS
> *


NAWWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 28 2007, 03:29 PM~8889755
> *NAWWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!
> *


:nono:

:yes:
















:yes:


----------



## steamboat

So whats up Skim, you gonna save that 58 or what? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 29 2007, 10:19 AM~8894649
> *So whats up Skim, you gonna save that 58 or what?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, I gotta save mine, that 58 dont need me, it needs a miracle :0 

I cant wait till tuesday I can get some more work done finally. Im starting to get edgy not being able to work on it. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*i just came back from SKIM'S house... and i took this pic.......*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 29 2007, 11:13 PM~8898192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just came back from SKIM'S house... and i took this pic.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

thats my fat ass in the pic. Im such a nerd.


----------



## Mark.

Great topic and a very nice 61 rag project  And i love all the vw pix you posting on lil :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 30 2007, 01:13 AM~8898192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just came back from SKIM'S house... and i took this pic.......
> *


Bean always holding the top secret photos. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Well Im headed home from Seattle now. I been up here since Wednesday so you can best believe Im looking forward to jumping back on the rag. I been up here stuck bored and fiending for my car.  It will be good to get back to Texas. It is cold as hell and rainy up here. 
I got caught slippin, left Dallas in a T shirt, sunny ass 90 degree hot day and landed in Sea-Tac and every muthafucka had on coats and scarves. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 02:17 PM~8900606
> *Well Im headed home from Seattle now. I been up here since Wednesday so you can best believe Im looking forward to jumping back on the rag. I been up here stuck bored and fiending for my car.   It will be good to get back to Texas. It is cold as hell and rainy up here.
> I got  caught slippin, left Dallas in a T shirt, sunny ass 90 degree hot day and landed in Sea-Tac and every muthafucka had on coats and scarves.   :uh:
> *


_"Cry me a muthaphuckin river"_ *by Justin Timberlake*
*Screwed & Chopped Edition.*


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 12:17 PM~8900606
> *Well Im headed home from Seattle now. I been up here since Wednesday so you can best believe Im looking forward to jumping back on the rag. I been up here stuck bored and fiending for my car.   It will be good to get back to Texas. It is cold as hell and rainy up here.
> I got  caught slippin, left Dallas in a T shirt, sunny ass 90 degree hot day and landed in Sea-Tac and every muthafucka had on coats and scarves.   :uh:
> *


NORTHWESTWEATHEROWNED....Next time you come to the northwest bring a coat even if it in the middle of summer up here LOL.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 03:15 PM~8895663
> *lol, I gotta save mine, that 58 dont need me, it needs a miracle  :0
> 
> I cant wait till tuesday I can get some more work done finally. Im starting to get edgy not being able to work on it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your having withdrawals


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8900685
> *"Cry me a muthaphuckin river" by Justin Timberlake
> Screwed & Chopped Edition.*


*oh you killed it with that one......* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

i expect to see this motherfucka in my driveway by 5pm next saturday. the money was sent 2 hrs ago. thanks.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2007, 06:55 PM~8902553
> *i expect to see this motherfucka in my driveway by 5pm next saturday. the money was sent 2 hrs ago. thanks.
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 28 2007, 12:20 PM~8888858
> *yeah i tried him , he wont return any of my pms
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Big Skim gettinng down on the frame


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:ugh:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2007, 07:40 AM~8894342
> *:nono:
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> *


now don't I feel like a dumb ass


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2007, 09:41 PM~8878199
> *yeah man, my car just got voted one of the top  resto cal bugs of all time in the new Volks World mag this month.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 1 2007, 10:02 AM~8907086
> *Big Skim gettinng down on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75

skim doggie dogg


----------



## Skim

I just posted this in the Dayton topic, let you know what I been doing lately. I found a set of stamped all gold 13x7 *72 spokes for really cheap, at first because I dont like gold I almost passed on them because I aint a big fan of gold wheels but they were stamped built Dec of 1996 and damn near perfect, no curbs I'd say a 9.5 out of a 10, I said fuck it. I decided to try to chrome them out and this is what I came up with.

I started on the back side with some Mothers wheel polish and the gold came right off so I flipped them over because I had nothing to lose. So far I have only done 2 rims, I still need to get down in the crevices. I havent cleaned all the polish off but you can see what Im getting at.


all gold...











after a quick hand buff and a ball polisher...










the tool










comparison shot.. :biggrin: 










I still gotta get down around the back set of nipples. Its a lot of work but shit, I just push a rag between the spokes and pull it like Im shining some shooes and that gold comes right off. Sad part is somebody paid big bucks for all gold back in 96 only to get stripped off.


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, I can't believe the gold comes right off like that. :0


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 10:08 PM~8920595
> *damn,  I can't believe the gold comes right off like that.    :0
> *


i did that back in the day when i had bolt ons, curbed a rim and got display from shell happy and they told us to use mothers to take the gold off to match my other rims.
i was always told dayton gold was more durable but i guess not


----------



## CHE1

:0 Oh shit, I'm going to try that.


----------



## lone star

sell me the faded gold fluted spinners...


----------



## KERRBSS

damn, daytons suck!!! lol


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 12:20 AM~8920174
> *I just posted this in the Dayton topic, let you know what I been doing lately. I found a set of stamped all gold 13x7 *72 spokes for really cheap, at first because I dont like gold I almost passed on them because I aint a big fan of gold wheels but they were stamped built Dec of 1996 and damn near perfect, no curbs I'd say a 9.5 out of a 10,  I said fuck it. I decided to try to chrome them out and this is what I came up with.
> 
> I started on the back side with some Mothers wheel polish and the gold came right off so I flipped them over because I had nothing to lose. So far I have only done 2 rims, I still need to get down in the crevices. I havent cleaned all the polish off but you can see what Im getting at.
> all gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a quick hand buff and a ball polisher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison shot.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta get down around the back set of nipples. Its a lot of work but shit, I just push a rag between the spokes and pull it like Im shining some shooes and that gold comes right off. Sad part is somebody paid big bucks for all gold back in 96 only to get stripped off.
> *


i just picked up some old 72s, i think im going to have them powder coated :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2007, 10:20 PM~8920174
> *I just posted this in the Dayton topic, let you know what I been doing lately. I found a set of stamped all gold 13x7 *72 spokes for really cheap, at first because I dont like gold I almost passed on them because I aint a big fan of gold wheels but they were stamped built Dec of 1996 and damn near perfect, no curbs I'd say a 9.5 out of a 10,  I said fuck it. I decided to try to chrome them out and this is what I came up with.
> 
> I started on the back side with some Mothers wheel polish and the gold came right off so I flipped them over because I had nothing to lose. So far I have only done 2 rims, I still need to get down in the crevices. I havent cleaned all the polish off but you can see what Im getting at.
> all gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a quick hand buff and a ball polisher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison shot.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta get down around the back set of nipples. Its a lot of work but shit, I just push a rag between the spokes and pull it like Im shining some shooes and that gold comes right off. Sad part is somebody paid big bucks for all gold back in 96 only to get stripped off.
> *


So how cheap was cheap?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 2 2007, 07:51 PM~8919101
> *there's a shitload of pics that I never saw posted on this topic...Thanks Mayhem...good build Skim.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn you fuked me up on that one!


----------



## cutty boi

u got sum new pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I should. Im going to be working on it most of today and all through out the weekend.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OG KO's for dat ass


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

nice, i like those better than the 72's.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 2 2007, 09:51 PM~8919101
> *there's a shitload of pics that I never saw posted on this topic...Thanks Mayhem...good build Skim.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean

brown is a nice color


----------



## Skim

Damn, whos big body is that in the back ground :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

is it done yet?


----------



## Skim

I started welding the driverside lower quarter panel replacement on. I should have it done tomorrow. Ive been taking pics but I will post them all at once. 

I would have welded it on tonight but I still need to rust proof the inner panel before I weld the new one over it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 01:21 AM~8928662
> *I would have welded it on tonight but I still need to SNO proof the inner panel before I weld the new one over it.
> *


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC

GOOD LUCK SKIM....SHITS LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN...U GOT THE SKILLS THAT'S FOR SURE..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 11:18 PM~8928645
> *Damn, whos big body is that in the back ground  :0
> *


Gas Brake Chips.....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 3 2007, 10:12 AM~8923681
> *OG KO's for dat ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Or you could roll some wishbones!!!! lol

j/p


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 3 2007, 10:20 PM~8928657
> *is it done yet?
> *


Yeah for real Skim, just throw the D's on and paint it already!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

see ya saturday with the trailer skim.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 11:53 AM~8930972
> *see ya saturday with the trailer skim.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 11:53 AM~8930972
> *see ya saturday with the trailer skim.
> *


Ididit wita herring is bad fo yo teef


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8930972
> *see ya saturday with the trailer skim.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

Heres what I have been working on. I started cutting out the lower rear quarter on the drivers side and I will have to section out a small portion of the inner wheel well lip it was rusted.


----------



## Skim

but no fear, 4 door is near.


----------



## Skim

the section I had to replace...


----------



## Skim

after quick weld in, this was before I ground it all down.


----------



## Skim

some minor grinding and cleaning up. after this I will clean up the whole area, prep it then rust proof everything I can get to.


----------



## Skim

still a lot of work to do. After this quarter panel is done, I will be on the down hill stretch.


----------



## Skim

I did get some parts back from the blaster today, thats what kept me from welding because as soon as I got home I had to metal etch prime all the parts.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

last boring pic of the parts. after this I broke out the gun to lay down some etch primer.


----------



## junbug29s

fuck! u aint playing around! nice work....keep us posted!

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

after I shot all the parts, it was starting to get dark so thats as far as I got today for the most part. GoodGuys show is tomorrow so I may get that patch panel welded in when I get home.










parts are in etch primer...


----------



## Skim

oh yeah the passenger side is pretty much done. I just have to weld up the bel air holes and redrill it for Impala mouldings...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good build up . with all these bad ass cars. I gotta ask. Where do you work?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8934262
> *Good build up . with all these bad ass cars. I gotta ask. Where do you work?
> *



I work with the Railroad.


----------



## Black 78 MC

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Damn Skim, you gettin down for real... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EstilowMember

u should get a award for this build when its done


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 08:24 PM~8934196
> *last boring pic of the parts. after this I broke out the gun to lay down some etch primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the homie Chris car in the back ground..........  

Did he come out to help or to Supervise?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8935695
> *Looks like the homie Chris car in the back ground..........
> 
> Did he come out to help or to Supervise?
> *


Naw man, thats mine. Mines a Fleetwood and Chris has a coupe but they do look alike


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukkin nice work!!! :0 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 08:29 PM~8934220
> *oh yeah the passenger side is pretty much done. I just have to weld up the bel air holes and redrill it for Impala mouldings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still need a templete?


----------



## Skim

yes sir


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

damn I had a chance to buy regular china all golds for dirt cheap and passed them up because the dish was fucked the spokes n shit were cool I should have bought them nice work skim


----------



## jjarez79

Yeah, they SHOULD make an award for projects like this; I AGREE. Not everybody can do this. Like, the person with the most f#ck'd up ride and brought it back to life, or maybe like "The Resurrection" Trophy?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 07:21 PM~8934173
> *I did get some parts back from the blaster today, thats what kept me from welding because as soon as I got home I had to metal etch prime all the parts.
> 
> *


Seeing this should super-motivate you. You KNOW you're getting close when this shit starts coming back.

Body work sucks herring lips :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 10:01 AM~8937277
> *Seeing this should super-motivate you. You KNOW you're getting close when this shit starts coming back.
> 
> Body work sucks herring lips :thumbsdown:
> *


HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD


----------



## 79 cutty

Blasted parts look extra nice!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 06:16 AM~8937091
> *yes sir
> *


Pm me your address and stuff and I can mail it to you.


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

1 more day.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 11:42 PM~8935913
> *Naw man, thats mine. Mines a Fleetwood and Chris has a coupe but they do look alike
> *


alright. I know which one that it is. Turtle called me to let me know that you all was coming to Houston the pick up a Caddy. I called back but he didn't answer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2007, 11:59 AM~8937836
> *1 more day.
> *


Clownin'


----------



## Davey

topic of the year! :thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8935913
> *Naw man, thats mine. Mines a Fleetwood and Chris has a coupe but they do look alike
> *


Holly shit Skim how many vehicles you own? You gonna start a dealership over there or what?  Impala is looking sweet man. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I did some more welding today. got the lower drivers side quarter panel tacked in today. I didnt have time to load the pics because I would have been late to work tonight. I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 4 2007, 07:24 PM~8934196-->
> 
> 
> 
> last boring pic of the parts. after this I broke out the gun to lay down some etch primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 10:42 PM~8935913
> *Naw man, thats mine. Mines a Fleetwood and Chris has a coupe but they do look alike
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gmag69_@Oct 5 2007, 07:58 PM~8940959
> *Holly shit Skim how many vehicles you own?  You gonna start a dealership over there or what?   Impala is looking sweet man. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 on th edealer part :0 

And good looking work on the 61 and good looking Fleetwood


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8935913
> *Naw man, thats mine. Mines a Fleetwood and Chris has a coupe but they do look alike
> *


Holy shit Skim!! You got a build-up thread on that one too?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Oct 6 2007, 12:12 AM~8942279
> *Holy shit Skim!! You got a build-up thread on that one too?
> *


No. Dino and Illustrious built it, it made it to Texas and I bought it from 713Ridaz 

Heres the OG build Topic posted by Dino.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=103927


----------



## Skim

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, hoehand
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Pricey P Good Mornin :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Rick James says, Hello.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Nice work skim,car is coming along great


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2007, 08:20 AM~8942874
> *Rick James says, Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahah, he's hyphy wit tha thiz face

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8943166
> *ahahah, he's hyphy wit tha thiz face
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


His blowout got cut.


----------



## CADILLACJON

MAN YOU HAVE DONE SOME SERIOUS WORK ON THIS RIDE FROM WHERE IT WAS TO WHERE IT IS NOW, YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS MOTIVATION. :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI

SHITS COMING OUT CLEAN IM ABOUT TO DROP MY PROJECTS OFF AT YOUR SHOP


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 28 2007, 12:20 PM~8888858
> *yeah i tried him , he wont return any of my pms
> *


you talking bout me ? i havent gotten any pms i may have what you need though


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 6 2007, 02:43 PM~8943653
> *you talking bout me ? i havent gotten any pms i may have what you need though
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Oct 6 2007, 08:28 AM~8942892
> *Nice work skim,car is coming along great
> *


Thanks joe


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 5 2007, 09:27 PM~8941462
> *X2 on th edealer part  :0
> 
> And good looking work on the 61 and good looking Fleetwood
> *


Thanks man. Heres a better pic for you...


----------



## Skim

heres some more pics of what I have been doing since yesterday.


----------



## Skim

This is what I had done yesterday I got it all tacked in. It will be completely welded in this week.


----------



## Skim

more random pics.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

The original 4 door donor is at the end of its road. :angel: Thanks for the sacrafice. Thanks to Turtle, Jose and Tony from Blvd Aces, We pulled the frame out today.


----------



## Skim

Also took care of that rust hole that was on the top of the quarter panel finally...


----------



## Skim

After getting my parts back from the blaster and etch priming them, I was able to locate some areas I will have to fix on the fenders. Its not really bad at all but these areas will be cut out and replaced with good metal.


----------



## Skim

also this antenna hole. This fucker was so out of place its not even funny. :uh:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Thats it for today, as usual I'll post more pics as I go


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn you have came a long way. are you keeping this one? or is it going on the market?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI+Oct 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8943633-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHITS COMING OUT CLEAN IM ABOUT TO DROP MY PROJECTS OFF AT YOUR SHOP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 I dont know man after this I may be wore out. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala65_@Oct 6 2007, 06:48 PM~8944703
> *damn you have came a long way. are you keeping this one? or is it going on the market?
> *



Man I really plan to keep this car because as long as I can remember wanting an Impala I have dreamed of owning a 61 convertible.


----------



## G'dupGbody

looks like its coming along nicely keep up the good work bro


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 06:51 PM~8944721
> *Man I really plan to keep this car because as long as I can remember wanting an Impala I have dreamed of owning a 61 convertible.
> *


After seein the car in person, I realized how much time and sweat your investing in this car and I dont see how you could ever let it go...You not only have your dream car, your BUILDING it exactly how you see it in those dreams.......good shit
:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2007, 07:40 AM~8894342
> *:nono:
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> *


south ga cadillac right thur.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 07:47 PM~8944702
> *Thats it for today, as usual I'll post more pics as I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 27 2007, 09:53 PM~7566210-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 06:47 PM~8944702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So far so good... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 6 2007, 10:05 PM~8945019
> *So far so good... :thumbsup:
> *


No diggity, *NO DOUBT*. That is a great reminder for those who might of just forgot.


----------



## CHE1

Looking reall Good Skimpster.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 6 2007, 09:09 PM~8945248
> *Looking reall Good Skimpster.
> *


Thanks Che. Its getting closer and closer but still so far to go.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 11:17 PM~8946015
> *Thanks Che. Its getting closer and closer but still so far to go.
> *



BUT ITS GETTING THERE !!!


----------



## HIT EM UP

Dam this Topic is the Shit


----------



## keneken

61 Ragg  



http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZTnQQcEYQYk


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 08:47 PM~8944702
> *Thats it for today, as usual I'll post more pics as I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that bitch hittin' right there? bout 22"? Did you put the ruler to it yet? Hop that mothafucka to the mooooooooooooooooooon! 



> _Originally posted by keneken_@Oct 7 2007, 09:31 AM~8946553
> *61 Ragg
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZTnQQcEYQYk
> *


That is the tightest 61 rag I have ever seen in my life right there in that video. :uh: He should of called the song 61 bubbletop, cause I never saw any top drop in that video. Unless, it had a non-working retractable hardtop. :uh: :scrutinize: MUSIC LIKE THAT IS BAD FOR LA RAZA.


----------



## infectedpoohole

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 7 2007, 03:03 AM~8946437
> *Dam this Topic is  Shit
> *


yo dog that ain't cool to be sayin' up in here yo :nono:


----------



## carlito77

Looking real good Skim.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2007, 06:31 AM~8946619
> *What is that bitch hittin' right there? bout 22"? Did you put the ruler to it yet? Hop that mothafucka to the mooooooooooooooooooon!
> That is the tightest 61 rag I have ever seen in my life right there in that video.  :uh:  He should of called the song 61 bubbletop, cause I never saw any top drop in that video.  Unless, it had a non-working retractable hardtop.  :uh:  :scrutinize:  MUSIC LIKE THAT IS BAD FOR LA RAZA.
> *


RAZA FUCKS UP SOMETIMES :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

YOU'RE A FOOL FOR THIS BUILD SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 7 2007, 09:14 AM~8946722
> *YOU'RE A FOOL FOR THIS BUILD SKIM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


      x2


----------



## scrapin82regal

damn lookin great


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 7 2007, 09:13 AM~8946721
> *RAZA FUCKS UP SOMETIMES :angry:  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DAMN BRO THE RIDE IS LOOKIN REALLY GOOD...DO ME A FAVOR AND CHAIN THAT ARGON BOTTLE UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I sent the templete out today. I'm pretty sure the fenders are the same.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

My bubbletop door panel is begining to resemble this one.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2007, 07:34 AM~8951366
> *My bubbletop door panel is begining to resemble this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2007, 05:34 AM~8951366
> *My bubbletop door panel is begining to resemble this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED THAT :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

:0 nice


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 8 2007, 05:05 AM~8951251
> *I sent the templete out today. I'm pretty sure the fenders are the same.
> *



Thanks. Hell Bent appreciates your kindness :0


----------



## 41bowtie

what you gonna do with the frame? fully wraped, partial wrap or leave it OG?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 9 2007, 12:55 AM~8957004
> *what you gonna do with the frame? fully wraped, partial wrap or leave it OG?
> *


2 frames for the price of 1 herring.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2007, 08:11 AM~8959024
> *2 frames for the price of 1 herring.
> *


whats a herring?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 9 2007, 10:10 AM~8959348
> *whats a herring?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 9 2007, 12:10 PM~8959348
> *whats a herring?
> *


Ask Skim


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CARS LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 9 2007, 12:10 PM~8959348
> *whats a herring?
> *


the beef curtains of a fat chick!!??!!??!!??!!??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Oct 8 2007, 10:55 PM~8957004-->
> 
> 
> 
> what you gonna do with the frame? fully wraped, partial wrap or leave it OG?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im using a different frame that will be wrapped
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2007, 10:18 AM~8959398
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 

I dont know what happened but my compressor just stopped so Im going to see what the hell is up with it. I dont think its locked up because I keep it oiled up. It just never kicked back on the last time I was using it. :angry:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 03:54 PM~8962390
> *Im using a different frame that will be wrapped
> :0
> 
> I dont know what happened but my compressor just stopped so Im going to see what the hell is up with it. I dont think its locked up because I keep it oiled up. It just never kicked back on the last time I was using it.  :angry:
> *


 :tears: leave it OG!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8963331
> *:tears: leave it OG!!!
> *



Im still keeping the OG frame but I dont want to wrap the OG frame so Im wrapping another one instead.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 06:18 PM~8963534
> *Im still keeping the OG frame but I dont want to wrap the OG frame so Im wrapping another one instead.
> *


so what you puttin under it??? are you going to juice it?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 9 2007, 08:28 PM~8964329
> *so what you puttin under it??? are you going to juice it?
> *


You betcha  Traditional low all the way.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 11:00 PM~8964681
> *You betcha  Traditional low all the way.
> *


Sell that cadillac. :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2007, 09:20 PM~8965485
> *Sell that cadillac.  :0
> *


"BUT ITZA A CAWDALLAC"


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 04:44 PM~8961824
> *the beef curtains of a fat chick!!??!!??!!??!!??
> *


He said beef curtians.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 07:24 PM~8934196
> *last boring pic of the parts. after this I broke out the gun to lay down some etch primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work . When did you pick up that Lac?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 08:00 PM~8964681
> *You betcha  Traditional low all the way.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 10 2007, 07:04 AM~8967184
> *He said beef curtians.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YESAHAHAHA I DID :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 10 2007, 10:26 AM~8968263
> *Nice work . When did you pick up that Lac?
> *


a few weeks ago from Juan from Individuals.


so anyways I figured out the compressor has a switch like a breaker, I guess i was running it so long it kicked off but I was back in action today. Did some more work I will post more pics probably tomorrow night


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 12:56 PM~8969784
> *a few weeks ago from Juan from Individuals.
> so anyways I figured out the compressor has a switch like a breaker, I guess i was running it so long it kicked off but I was back in action today. Did some more work I will post more pics  probably tomorrow night
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 01:56 PM~8969784
> *
> so anyways I figured out the compressor has a switch like a breaker, I guess i was running it so long it kicked off but I was back in action today. Did some more work I will post more pics  probably tomorrow night
> *


Movin right along !!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 06:36 PM~8944658
> *The original 4 door donor is at the end of its road. :angel: Thanks for the sacrafice. Thanks to Turtle, Jose and Tony from Blvd Aces, We pulled the frame out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey I need that small piece on the top corner....J/K Just wanted to have a small piece of HISTORY! !HELLBENT61!

How much Shipped????


----------



## wired61

ttt....for motivation!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Did you get some mail yet?


----------



## Guest

all bullshit aside skim.
you should make restoring these old impalas a perfession
your doing one hell of a job on this 61
i dont know to many people that would have sunk all this time into redoing that car most would have used it for parts 

keep up the good work!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 12 2007, 03:56 AM~8983790
> *all bullshit aside skim.
> you should make restoring these old impalas a perfession
> your doing one hell of a job on this 61
> i dont know to many people that would have sunk all this time into redoing that car most would have used it for parts
> 
> keep up the good work!
> *



x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Oct 11 2007, 12:18 PM~8977424-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I need that small piece on the top corner....J/K Just wanted to have a small piece of HISTORY!    !HELLBENT61!
> 
> How much Shipped????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this fool lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 09:57 PM~8982272
> *ttt....for motivation!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 12 2007, 04:53 AM~8983786
> *Did you get some mail yet?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, I forgot to check my mail yesterday
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hosscutlass_@Oct 12 2007, 04:56 AM~8983790
> *all bullshit aside skim.
> you should make restoring these old impalas a perfession
> your doing one hell of a job on this 61
> i dont know to many people that would have sunk all this time into redoing that car most would have used it for parts
> 
> keep up the good work!
> *



Thanks Hoss  I dont know what was worth using besides the vin numbers :0 but Im just trying to do what I can and hopefully get some other LIL' project guys to do the same, dive into your cars homies, dont be scared its only metal... metal is very forgiving. 
I remember 5 to 10 years ago how I would pass up on cars because they had rust or needed work. Sorry to say fellas but those days are long gone. The "paint it and drive off' verts are now the $20k plus cars. If you dont have the 20 or 30k to drop on a nice driver your gonna be doing some welding. Its 2007 and these old cars aint getting any newer.
Devinri, Six1Rag, Wired62, Majestix 61, and all you guys building these drop tops out of rusty skeletons, keep it up. Learn this shit and stay motivated. And help eachother out.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 12 2007, 03:56 AM~8983790
> *all bullshit aside skim.
> you should make restoring these old impalas a perfessionyour doing one hell of a job on this 61
> i dont know to many people that would have sunk all this time into redoing that car most would have used it for parts
> 
> keep up the good work!
> *


he already a perfessional


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 08:43 PM~8944680
> *also this antenna hole. This fucker was so out of place its not even funny.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

looking good, skim! keep the updates coming


----------



## Skim

I will post more pics tonight.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 06:56 AM~8983857
> *this fool lol :biggrin:
> :0
> I think, I forgot to check my mail yesterday
> Thanks Hoss   I dont know what was worth using besides the vin numbers  :0  but Im just trying to do what I can and hopefully get some other LIL' project guys to do the same, dive into your cars homies, dont be scared its only metal... metal is very forgiving.
> I remember 5 to 10 years ago how I would pass up on cars because they had rust or needed work. Sorry to say fellas but those days are long gone. The "paint it and drive off' verts are now the $20k plus cars. If you dont have the 20 or 30k to drop on a nice driver your gonna be doing some welding. Its 2007 and these old cars aint getting any newer.
> Devinri, Six1Rag, Wired62, Majestix 61, and all you guys building these drop tops out of rusty skeletons, keep it up. Learn this shit and stay motivated. And help eachother out.
> *


That discrimination towards Bubbletops. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2007, 12:15 PM~8984965
> *That discrimination towards Bubbletops. :0  :biggrin:
> *


His head has gotten so big, he couldnt even fit it underneath the spacious roof of a bubbletop. :roflmao: J/K T. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 12:11 PM~8985375
> *His head has gotten so big, he couldnt even fit it underneath the spacious roof of a bubbletop. :roflmao:  J/K  T.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 11:11 AM~8985375
> *His head has gotten so big, he couldnt even fit it underneath the spacious roof of a bubbletop. :roflmao:  J/K  T.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 11:11 AM~8985375
> *His head has gotten so big, he couldnt even fit it underneath the spacious roof of a bubbletop. :roflmao:  J/K  T.  :biggrin:
> *



they see u strollin, they hatin.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 04:25 PM~8986994
> *they see u strollin, they hatin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 01:25 PM~8986994
> *they see u strollin, they hatin.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder if tha lil ***** has melted crate on his ol getting warm ass :0


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 04:09 PM~8988195
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only g's have 16 switches :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 12 2007, 07:17 PM~8988226
> *wonder if tha lil ***** has melted  crate on his ol getting warm ass :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

4 door doors make good donor metal.


----------



## Skim

for the top of the quarter panel where that big rust hole used to be.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

finished that lower quarter panel finally


----------



## Guest

so you only have the rockers left then its off to the blasters?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 12 2007, 08:16 PM~8989202
> *so you only have the rockers left then its off to the blasters?
> *


pretty much yeah, now that I think about it


----------



## 41bowtie

isnt it funny how the undesired cars never rust and theirs a shit load of them and the most desired ones always seem to rust the worst and get crushed. :dunno:


----------



## Skim

started cutting out some small sections that were pin holed on the front fenders so they gonna get new metal...


----------



## Skim

so yeah, they needed some attention.


----------



## Guest

> started cutting out  some small sections that were pin holed on the front fenders so they gonna get new metal...
> 
> sorry you read my mind


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 12 2007, 08:18 PM~8989219
> *isnt it funny how the undesired cars never rust and theirs a shit load of them and the most desired ones always seem to rust the worst and get crushed. :dunno:
> *


yes, very true!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

after I cut out the bad area, I rust proofed it inside and out with POR 15


----------



## Skim

Pretty much had to do the same on the other fender too.


----------



## Skim

cleaned up and rust proofed


----------



## Skim

cut the replacement patches off what was left of the reproduction quarter panel that I didnt have to use.


----------



## Skim

welded and grounded down right quick. still not finished.


----------



## Skim

welds came out nicer than the pics make them look, I just get crazy with the grinder sometimes.


----------



## Sixty34me

looks good man


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 12 2007, 08:31 PM~8989324
> *looks good man
> *


thanks man. I got a lot more to do still but I will go over all my welds and clean everything up real nice after I get the shit all patched together. I will dedicate a whole day to clean up all the welds and grinding after all said and done. I will just walk around the whole car with a marker and circle everything I need to clean up.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I ENVY YOU SKIMMEY :angry: :angry:


----------



## Skim

Home of Hell Bent. Its like Little House on the Prarie up in this bitch.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 07:37 PM~8989359
> *Home of Hell Bent. Its like Little House on the Prarie up in this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right! It's like outta fucking nowhere Lowriders...LOl


----------



## Skim

Here you go Seth, the "Gold Be Gone 72's" :0 



















Once solid gold, now all chrome.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 10:37 PM~8989359
> *Home of Hell Bent. Its like Little House on the Prarie up in this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I love that pic. Nothing beats that country side living.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 10:40 PM~8989374
> *Here you go Seth, the "Gold Be Gone 72's"  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once solid gold, now all chrome.
> *


Wrapped them up in that *IVY LEAGUE* tread, Cornell Big Red.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 08:41 PM~8989376
> *  I love that pic. Nothing beats that country side living.
> *


 Yeah its cool living out in the country. I dont get fucked with by neighbors, keep the guns close by and blast out the window if I have to :biggrin: Its gun country out here. Its all about the right to bear arms.


I will post more pics tomorrow. I will be welding up a bunch of little bull shit. Its nothing big to look at just little shit here and there.


----------



## CHE1

Nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 10:47 PM~8989403
> *Yeah its cool living out in the country. I dont get fucked with by neighbors, keep the guns close by and blast out the window if I have to  :biggrin:  Its gun country out here.  Its all about the right to bear arms.
> I will post more pics tomorrow. I will be welding up a bunch of little bull shit. Its nothing big to look at just little shit here and there.
> *


*Keep it movin' like a GM assembly line. *


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM, LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 12 2007, 07:36 PM~8989351
> *I ENVY YOU SKIMMEY  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## 61impala831

:thumbsup: GOOD WORK!!


----------



## Skim

by the way, the 155x80 13's are only $19 each at Pep Boys.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2007, 12:02 AM~8989761
> *by the way, the 155x80 13's are only $19 each at Pep Boys.
> *


Firestone up the street has them for $14.99!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 09:04 PM~8989781
> *Firestone up the street has them for $14.99!
> *


 :0 skimgot5dollarowned


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 12 2007, 10:08 PM~8989798
> *:0 skimgot5dollarowned
> *


No because it would cost me $387 to fly to Miami to get them from the Firestone by his house.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 09:09 PM~8989804
> *No because it would cost me $387 to fly to Miami to get them from the Firestone by his house.
> *


atleast you looked into it... :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpcoupe

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 09:02 PM~8989761
> *by the way, the 155x80 13's are only $19 each at Pep Boys.
> *


yea but they cry when you ask them to put them on a 13x7 rim :uh: 
cars lookin good   post more pics :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 09:37 PM~8989359
> *Home of Hell Bent. Its like Little House on the Prarie up in this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i would hate to cut the grass out there


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8990017
> *man i would hate to cut the grass out there
> *


you dont need to, it looks like its dieing


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 08:12 PM~8989170
> *4 door doors make good donor metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of tool are you using to make those perfect cuts??????


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2007, 10:45 PM~8990294
> *what kind of tool are you using to make those perfect cuts??????
> *


fishing wire and some butter :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2007, 05:17 AM~8991361
> *fishing wire and some butter :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Lookin good Skim. Keep it up and you'll be done before ya know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 08:35 PM~8989346
> *thanks man. I got a lot more to do still but I will go over all my welds and clean everything up real nice after I get the shit all patched together. I will dedicate a whole day to clean up all the welds and grinding after all said and done. I will just walk around the whole car with a marker and circle everything I need to clean up.
> *


You have any spots in the body (where you welded or just regular panels) that are really warped? Maybe from heat or just wear/tear over the years?

If so, what's your plans to take care of those.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 13 2007, 09:46 AM~8991505
> *You have any spots in the body (where you welded or just regular panels) that are really warped? Maybe from heat or just wear/tear over the years?
> 
> If so, what's your plans to take care of those.....
> *


Herring oil keeps high heat levels away from the metal, eliminating warpage. Be sure to rub a deep coat in prior to welding. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 06:50 AM~8991518
> *Herring oil keeps high heat levels away from the metal, eliminating warpage. Be sure to rub a deep coat in prior to welding. :thumbsup:
> *


theres that werd again


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2007, 10:05 AM~8991574
> *theres that werd again
> *


HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 13 2007, 07:46 AM~8991505
> *You have any spots in the body (where you welded or just regular panels) that are really warped? Maybe from heat or just wear/tear over the years?
> 
> If so, what's your plans to take care of those.....
> *


There are a couple spots where the metal has warped but its very minimal, I have had to hammer and dolly some high and low spots but warpage is a fact of almost any type of welding where thin sheet metal is involved. 
I try my best to keep it down to a minimum the best I can.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8990294
> *what kind of tool are you using to make those perfect cuts??????
> *


the cut off wheel does the best job!


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work Skim. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 07:47 PM~8989403
> *Yeah its cool living out in the country. I dont get fucked with by neighbors, keep the guns close by and blast out the window if I have to  :biggrin:  Its gun country out here.  Its all about the right to bear arms.
> I will post more pics tomorrow. I will be welding up a bunch of little bull shit. Its nothing big to look at just little shit here and there.
> *


what about mosquito trucks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 11:21 AM~8991853
> *what about mosquito trucks
> *


What you know bout them Squito rigs?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 09:19 AM~8992076
> *What you know bout them Squito rigs?
> *


use to drive one for 13 years.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 12:28 PM~8992109
> *use to drive one for 13 years.
> *


That explains how you became so insane.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 09:40 PM~8989374
> *Here you go Seth, the "Gold Be Gone 72's"  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once solid gold, now all chrome.
> *


What did you use to take off the gold?


----------



## BELAIR52

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2007, 08:09 AM~8991810
> *the cut off wheel does the best job!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 09:28 PM~8989294
> *cut the replacement patches off what was left of the reproduction quarter panel that I didnt have to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*got plenty of room for more impalas , we can hook you up on more parts cars , bring about 15 car carriers than can carry 8 cars and we will do buisness*

looking good nice progress


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TTT for updates!


----------



## Salad Tosser

See you in a few hours Tony.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 07:40 PM~8989374
> *Here you go Seth, the "Gold Be Gone 72's"  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once solid gold, now all chrome.
> *


THESE ARE FOR THE CADILLAC ??


----------



## Skim

I put them on the lac today. Took them 14" D's off. Looks 10x better. Im gonna get another set of 13x7 72's for the 61 but they will probably be ordered new if not perfect used.

I used Mothers mag polish and a foam power ball to get the gold off.


----------



## impala_631

hellz yeah


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2007, 11:54 PM~8995716
> *I put them on the lac today. Took them 14" D's off. Looks 10x better. Im gonna get another set of 13x7 72's for the 61 but they will probably be ordered new if not perfect used.
> 
> I used Mothers mag polish and a foam power ball to get the gold off.
> *


Pics :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2007, 02:22 AM~8995824
> *Pics :biggrin:
> *


x2 or lieing


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

good seeing you again skim, the car is in good hands now.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 06:40 PM~7572399
> *Cant forget this face. Reminds me of Oscar the Grouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 01:38 PM~8997276
> *good seeing you again skim, the car is in good hands now.
> *


 :uh: 

After 4 months, alot of dust and some yellow ass white walls. The ace fired right up! 
























:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2007, 02:48 PM~8997812
> *:uh:
> 
> After 4 months, alot of dust and some yellow ass white walls. The ace fired right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


must be nice to have a impala fixed up :biggrin: hell it would be nice to drive one :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 14 2007, 06:54 PM~8998709
> *must be nice to have a impala fixed up  :biggrin: hell it would be nice to drive one :biggrin:
> *


Remember your gonna fix this one up. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 08:55 PM~8994835
> *TTT for updates!
> *


tomorrow night more pics :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 01:38 AM~9002105
> *tomorrow night more pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

i cant wait that long


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Did you get your mail yet?

Here are some pics to help you line it up.




























My daughter decided to help. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 15 2007, 12:02 PM~9004106
> *Did you get your mail yet?
> 
> Here are some pics to help you line it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter decided to help. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You da man Toe-mas! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Patterns already......dang


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

They look pretty tight skirted


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 15 2007, 10:02 AM~9004106
> *Did you get your mail yet?
> 
> 
> *


Yes I did Thank You!!! Tell your daughter thanks too :biggrin: 

And Thanks to bean for those inspiring flicks!

More pics in a minute..


----------



## Rod Stewart

fuck... this thread gets better each time i look at it


----------



## Skim

I got both of my front fenders finished today. There was a bit of welding to do so I'll explain as I post pics.

I finished up the second lower fender patch first.


----------



## Skim

This was only cut out the last time I posted pics. Used fresh new metal for the patches.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Damm skim you gettin down with the welder


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 15 2007, 08:15 PM~9008449-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got both of my front fenders finished today. There was a bit of welding to do so I'll explain as I post pics.
> 
> I finished up the second lower fender patch first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 08:16 PM~9008457
> *This was only cut out the last time I posted pics. Used fresh new metal for the patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i accept paypal :biggrin: looking good


----------



## Skim

I also took care of the small pin holes that came thru after I had the parts blasted.










I basically plug welded them up and grinded everything back to the factory shape rather than cut out and weld a patch since they were so small of holes.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## Skim

same went for the sides of the fenders were some small pin holes shot thru. I didnt want to deal with cutting out and re welding in that curved metal on the side of the fender.


----------



## ROBERTO G

i need a person like you to fix my car. if i get all the parts needed are you willing to fix my car? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

also laid in some metal on the inside to make sure everything was going to be solid all the way thru. After this I grinded it all smooth.


----------



## Skim

after some grinding and cleaning up



















I went back and filled in those two small pits after these pics were taken so its totally solid.


----------



## Skim

The side of the fender.


----------



## Skim

I did the same on the passenger fender. I would hit the back side as well as the front adding metal where there was thin metal.


----------



## Skim

passenger done.


----------



## Skim

Getting rid of this bitch. This hole has bugged the shit out of me.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

grinded smoooth. Its hard to tell with the flash but its nice and flush.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2007, 11:54 PM~8995716
> *I put them on the lac today. Took them 14" D's off. Looks 10x better. Im gonna get another set of 13x7 72's for the 61 but they will probably be ordered new if not perfect used.
> 
> I used Mothers mag polish and a foam power ball to get the gold off.
> *





> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Oct 14 2007, 12:22 AM~8995824-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2007, 08:27 AM~8996562
> *x2 or lieing
> *



Ok heres the 13" 72 spokes polished out lookin like Platinum. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nickle plated 13's


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

fenders look good


----------



## wired61

nice progress Skim!!!...everytime i look at this topic,,it just makes me wanna go outside and work on somthing....lol

at the rate u are going,,u are gonna be done in no time....unbelievable work homie...keep it up,,,,


what city/state do u live in?


i may have missed it,,,but,,what all are your plans with the car?color?interior?top?...just curious


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9009053
> *nice progress Skim!!!...everytime i look at this topic,,it just makes me wanna go outside and work on somthing....lol
> 
> at the rate u are going,,u are gonna be done in no time....unbelievable work homie...keep it up,,,,
> what city/state do u live in?
> i may have missed it,,,but,,what all are your plans with the car?color?interior?top?...just curious
> *


Im north of Dallas / Ft Worth, Tx. 

Not sure yet on color. Thats the last thing Im gonna think about :biggrin:


----------



## san 312

what you did on the fenders is probably the best and easiest way to fix That area. curves and round panels are hard as hell to patch repair.


----------



## brett

you dont mess around man , awesome work , did thet caddy come from new york?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Oct 15 2007, 08:29 PM~9009221
> *what you did on the fenders is probably the best and easiest way to fix That area.  curves and round panels are hard as hell to patch repair.
> *


Very true. And as small as the area that needed work was, it was better to plug and fill with the welder than cut out the area and weld in a new section.


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass work Skim and that caddy is tight!!! :0


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

just for you


----------



## drasticbean

how you like..


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 08:42 PM~9008712
> *Ok heres the 13" 72 spokes  polished out lookin like Platinum.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



http://www.vintagebmx.com/cgi-bin/ultimate...ic;f=4;t=004702

maybee if you throw them rims in Oxalic acid they would clean up good.


----------



## astro64a409

Skim, can you please tell me what is the function of this ear with a hole? I've asked a few people on and haven't gotten one answer. Yes, this is your car. Thanks in advance


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 08:06 PM~9008382
> *Yes I did Thank You!!! Tell your daughter thanks too  :biggrin:
> 
> And Thanks to  bean for those inspiring flicks!
> 
> More pics in a minute..
> *


Not a problem. If you need anything else just let me know.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 07:34 PM~9008642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you just tack these in and grind them down or do you run a bead all the way around?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 09:48 AM~9012748
> *Do you just tack these in and grind them down or do you run a bead all the way around?
> *


Tack weld it. If you do a bead your going to warp the hell our of it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 16 2007, 02:55 AM~9011572
> *Skim, can you please tell me what is the function of this ear with a hole? I've asked a few people on and haven't gotten one answer. Yes, this is your car. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you talking about the rear fender mount? That is the ear with the hole in it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2007, 09:51 AM~9013128
> *Tack weld it. If you do a bead your going to warp the hell our of it.
> *


I know, but if you look at his after pics, I don't see any seams..... :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 12:13 PM~9013296
> *I know, but if you look at his after pics, I don't see any seams..... :dunno:
> *


Herring works like magic when applied in small amounts.


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:24 AM~9013367
> *Herring works like magic when applied in small amounts.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Herring, not heffer! :uh: :roflmao: *CHULITAS BUFFARILLAS!!!!!*


----------



## vengence

lol hows it comin homie


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2007, 11:10 PM~9010835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were those in Vegas on the old Strip?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:54 AM~9013619
> *Herring, not heffer!  :uh:  :roflmao: CHULITAS BUFFARILLAS!!!!!
> *


The blonde one gets to ride chotgun in Hell Bent.......top down, naps blowin'


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 09:39 AM~9013493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mi vida loca 20 years later :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Suede Top, get a Suede Top wit a herring logo on it........BOOOOOOOOOOOMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## -SUPER62-

Hey Skim...you gonna skirt it out and slap a booty kit on it??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2007, 12:42 PM~9014904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fockkkk thats sweeeeeet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2007, 03:39 PM~9014887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at the hook in the nose of that fender! Looks like he down to catch a herring or two.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

****** WHATS HATININ'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DA HERRING AT?*


----------



## CHELADAS75

what the fuck is a herring??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Oct 16 2007, 10:59 PM~9018179-->
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck is a herring??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Oct 11 2007, 8:42 PM~9018179
> *theres that werd again
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 09:01 PM~9018191
> *:0
> *


 :0 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *713ridaz*
:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 16 2007, 03:14 PM~9015721
> *Hey Skim...you gonna skirt it out and slap a booty kit on it??
> *


I dont know yet. I noticed a lot of times peoples skirts never line up real sweet at the bottoms, I know if I ever doo, I will metal work the skirts to the point that they match the wheel wells perfectly from one end to the other.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 10:13 AM~9013296
> *I know, but if you look at his after pics, I don't see any seams..... :dunno:
> *


tack welded then grinded down. I always try to leave just the right amount of gap in the cut so the weld penetrates and fills in better.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2007, 12:42 PM~9014904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by far the best 61 i have ever seen....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 08:16 PM~9018321
> *I dont know yet. I noticed a lot of times peoples skirts never line up real sweet at the bottoms, I know if I ever doo, I will metal work the skirts to the point that they match the wheel wells perfectly from one end to the other.
> *




shit, just make your own. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9018179
> *what the fuck is a herring??
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 17 2007, 09:26 AM~9020743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Throw some bolts on it


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 07:33 AM~9020920
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: THAT HERRING IS BADASS DUDE


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Your doing a great job Skim, keep it up!


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:10 AM~9013259
> *Are you talking about the rear fender mount? That is the ear with the hole in it.
> *


I think but i'm gonna post a picture in day light just to be sure we are talking about the part. I haven't been able to tell what is the function of this ear with a hole?

This is Skim's passenger side fender.









And this is another of another LIL member.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

That's one of the fender mounts!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Here's Seth when it's Herring time......


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 17 2007, 05:39 PM~9024490
> *I think but i'm gonna post a picture in day light just to be sure we are talking about the part. I haven't been able to tell what is the function of this ear with a hole?
> 
> This is Skim's passenger side fender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is another of another LIL member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that your 64 in you avitar , if so walk out to your car and open the door and look at it , it has the same hole and then you see a bolt in it :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 17 2007, 04:39 PM~9024490
> *I think but i'm gonna post a picture in day light just to be sure we are talking about the part. I haven't been able to tell what is the function of this ear with a hole?
> 
> This is Skim's passenger side fender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is another of another LIL member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a herring hook


----------



## KERRBSS

Herrings are small oily fish of the genus Clupea found in the shallow, temperate waters of the North Atlantic, the Baltic Sea, the North Pacific, and the Mediterranean. There are 15 species of herring, the most abundant of which is the Atlantic herring (Clupea harengus).[citation needed] Herrings move in vast schools, coming in spring to the shores of Europe and America, where they are caught, salted and smoked in great quantities. Canned "sardines" (or pilchards) seen in supermarkets may actually be sprats or round herrings.


----------



## KERRBSS

:biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 17 2007, 06:25 PM~9025246
> *is that your 64 in you avitar , if so walk out to your car and open the door and look at it , it has the same hole and then you see a bolt in it  :uh:
> *


Its going to sound like i'm lying about not being able to walk out to my car but I really can't *walk *out to my car. I keep it in my brother's garage but even if I was there I still couldn't walk to it. If I could walk it would be a miracle since i've been paralized going on five years now. :yessad: 

This is me with this year's project


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 17 2007, 06:05 PM~9026019
> *Its going to sound like i'm lying about not being able to walk out to my car but I really can't walk out to my car. I keep it in my brother's garage but even if I was there I still couldn't walk to it. If I could walk it would be a miracle since i've been paralized going on five years now. :yessad:
> 
> This is me with this year's project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 17 2007, 09:05 PM~9026019
> *Its going to sound like i'm lying about not being able to walk out to my car but I really can't walk out to my car. I keep it in my brother's garage but even if I was there I still couldn't walk to it. If I could walk it would be a miracle since i've been paralized going on five years now. :yessad:
> 
> This is me with this year's project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey, you still alive and got a drop too. you doing better than most ppl. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 17 2007, 08:07 PM~9025107-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Seth when it's Herring time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 17 2007, 08:30 PM~9025291
> *That's a herring hook
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Oct 17 2007, 09:33 PM~9025756
> *Herrings are small oily fish of the genus Clupea found in the shallow, temperate waters of the North Atlantic, the Baltic Sea, the North Pacific, and the Mediterranean. There are 15 species of herring, the most abundant of which is the Atlantic herring (Clupea harengus).[citation needed] Herrings move in vast schools, coming in spring to the shores of Europe and America, where they are caught, salted and smoked in great quantities. Canned "sardines" (or pilchards) seen in supermarkets may actually be sprats or round herrings.
> *



:uh: theres that werd again. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 17 2007, 10:24 PM~9026222
> *hey, you still alive and got a drop too. you doing better than most ppl.  :thumbsup:
> *


*A 4-0-9 SIX-FOUR RAGTOP. * :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 09:41 PM~9026382
> *A 4-0-9 SIX-FOUR RAGTOP.  :cheesy:
> *


even better :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Oct 17 2007, 05:46 PM~9024979
> *That's one of the fender mounts!!!
> *


Yep man, sorry I missed the original question at first but yeah thats the fender to body mount but it makes a damn good spot for a ground when Im welding!


----------



## Skim

I will be doing more welding tomorrow because Im off then. I should have more pics posted for tomorrow night. Im about to start working on the rockers :0


----------



## CHELADAS75

skim is just a groupie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 17 2007, 09:18 PM~9026642
> *skim is just a groupie
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## DOUBLE-O

DAMN!!! i'm officially addicted to this topic


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 08:41 PM~9026382
> *A 4-0-9 SIX-FOUR RAGTOP.  :cheesy:
> *


Daaammmnnnn, you got a good eye or you know my red 409 rag? :scrutinize: Cause I don't see how you can tell from that picture. :no: But you are correct, :worship: the white one is a 283 Rag and the red one is a #s matching 409.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 18 2007, 02:53 AM~9027986
> *Daaammmnnnn, you got a good eye or you know my red 409 rag? :scrutinize:  Cause I don't see how you can tell from that picture. :no:  But you are correct, :worship:  the white one is a 283 Rag and the red one is a #s matching 409.
> *


I have a good photographic memory my friend. I've seen a picture or two of it from somewhere else on layitlow awhile back. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 18 2007, 12:53 AM~9027986
> *Daaammmnnnn, you got a good eye or you know my red 409 rag? :scrutinize:  Cause I don't see how you can tell from that picture. :no:  But you are correct, :worship:  the white one is a 283 Rag and the red one is a #s matching 409.
> *


Awesome......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 18 2007, 09:23 AM~9028692
> *Awesome......
> *


Herring oil it up!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HERRING


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Everybody has a 61herringimpala now :thumbsdown:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 11:46 PM~9027706
> *DAMN!!! i'm officially addicted to this topic
> *


yeah its the way he skims clean sheet metal off fo does to fix rags :biggrin: 
I love it


----------



## midwest_swang

My 10 Year hunt is over :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 19 2007, 09:18 AM~9036996
> *My 10 Year hunt is over  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No doubt! Midwest swang welcome to the fam! How ya living boy, herring hustle on lock.  Grille guard on the front?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2007, 08:49 AM~9038039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is now blue, and is now the most beautiful ace ive seen yet


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 19 2007, 08:04 AM~9038134
> *this car is now blue, and is now the most beautiful ace ive seen yet
> *


DOES IT HAVE MURALS? IF IT'S THE ONE THAT WAS AT THE SUPER SHOW, THE MURALS LOOK LIKE ASS, BUT THE CAR IS OUTSTANDING


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 19 2007, 10:33 AM~9038336
> *DOES IT HAVE A MURALS OF A HERRING ON THE TRUNK? IF IT'S THE ONE THAT WAS AT THE SUPER SHOW, THE HERRING LOOKS LIKE CARP, BUT THE CAR IS OUTSTANDING
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by sixoneforlife_@Oct 7 2007, 10:06 AM~8946703
> * seths new breed wants to ride in a drop top hurry up and get it going  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Austin Ace

1969 Volkswagen California Doormobile - $13000
http://austin.craigslist.org/car/452979659.html

I never seen one like this?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 19 2007, 09:33 AM~9038336
> *DOES IT HAVE MURALS? IF IT'S THE ONE THAT WAS AT THE SUPER SHOW, THE MURALS LOOK LIKE ASS, BUT THE CAR IS OUTSTANDING
> *


yeah it has murals but there on the underside of the hood, there pics of..well...whatelse but MORE impalas :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 19 2007, 11:00 AM~9039481
> *yeah it has murals but there on the underside of the hood, there pics of..well...whatelse but MORE impalas :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I SEEN IT, NOT DIGGING THE MURALS, BUT VERY IMPRESSIVE CAR NON THE LESS


----------



## -SUPER62-

Any new pics Skim??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 19 2007, 12:33 PM~9038336
> *DOES IT HAVE MURALS? IF IT'S THE ONE THAT WAS AT THE SUPER SHOW, THE MURALS LOOK LIKE ASS, BUT THE CAR IS OUTSTANDING
> *


Silver leafing is overkill. Ace's don't need much to make them stand out.


----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin good Skim keep up the good work more PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 02:34 PM~9040671
> *Silver leafing is overkill. Ace's don't need much to make them stand out.
> *


pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 19 2007, 02:49 PM~9040405
> *Any new pics Skim??
> *


I should but not at the moment, Ive been getting the Lac for hoptoberfest but its pretty much finished so starting monday I start on the rockers.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 07:57 AM~9037246
> *No doubt! Midwest swang welcome to the fam! How ya living boy, herring hustle on lock.    Grille guard on the front?
> *


Livin good bro. The grill guard is comin real soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 02:34 PM~9040671
> *Silver leafing is overkill. Ace's don't need much to make them stand out.
> *


i love that shit :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 20 2007, 08:23 AM~9044563
> *i love that shit :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 01:34 PM~9040671
> *Silver leafing is overkill. Ace's don't need much to make them stand out.
> *


   JUST A FEW NICE PIN STRIPS AND YOU'RE SET


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 19 2007, 07:02 PM~9041283
> *pics
> *











He has it running around all over the place on this ace. I like the blue silver spun insert, it is a very subtle look. 

Leafing and pinstriping is to accent the car, not intended to be the center of attention. Too many people go overboard nowadays with that shit.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2007, 06:57 AM~9037246
> *No doubt! Midwest swang welcome to the fam! How ya living boy, herring hustle on lock.    Grille guard on the front?
> *


grill in the front ace pullin stunts seth molested his poddles atleast twice a month


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 02:42 PM~9045728
> *grill in the front ace pullin stunts seth molested his poddles atleast twice a month
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

im bout to join the *today *, post some pics up for me seth :biggrin: :biggrin: mine has the 936 paint code , that shit is on every vert i get for some reason 
tha 60 is . . . .923 :biggrin: 
61 rag . . . . . 936 :biggrin: 
63 rag . . . . . 936 :biggrin: 
2 - 64 rags . . . 936 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 20 2007, 05:11 PM~9046988
> *im bout to join the today , post some pics up for me seth  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mine has the 936 paint code , that shit is on every vert i get for some reason
> tha 60 is . . . .923      :biggrin:
> 61 rag . . . . . 936      :biggrin:
> 63 rag . . . . . 936      :biggrin:
> 2 - 64 rags . . . 936    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yeah yeah pics :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 20 2007, 07:11 PM~9046988
> *im bout to join the today , post some pics up for me seth  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mine has the 936 paint code , that shit is on every vert i get for some reason
> tha 60 is . . . .923      :biggrin:
> 61 rag . . . . . 936      :biggrin:
> 63 rag . . . . . 936      :biggrin:
> 2 - 64 rags . . . 936    :biggrin:
> *


Ermine city. 

Good luck building my rag. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Installed the new tanks today T, looks pretty good, my painter did a real nice job on them. Excuse me for the mess. lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2007, 07:14 PM~9047559
> *Ermine city.
> 
> Good luck building my rag.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

61 rag :0 :0 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4nM5F-CZ8w&NR=1


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2007, 04:25 PM~9046825
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS BITCH STRAIT SMASHIN DOWN THE VEGAS STRIP IN A 61 HERRING RAG :0 :0 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iZcIaRH4UY

some of you that know how much I listen to George Strait will understand


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 09:33 PM~9048201
> *THIS BITCH STRAIT SMASHIN DOWN THE VEGAS STRIP IN A 61 HERRING RAG  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iZcIaRH4UY
> 
> some of you that know how much I listen to George Strait will understand
> *


You should read her Impala build up thread, she had a hard time. :yessad: Her Impala was in worst shape than yours with alot of rust and missing pieces.  :angry:  :nono: :yessad: But I guess she finished it in time to get it in that video.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2007, 06:14 PM~9047559
> *Ermine city.
> 
> Good luck building my rag.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goodluck with that.....looks mint :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 21 2007, 10:01 AM~9049896
> *goodluck with that.....looks mint :biggrin:
> *


Stock up on the Herring


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 09:33 PM~9048201
> *THIS BITCH STRAIT SMASHIN DOWN THE VEGAS STRIP IN A 61 HERRING RAG  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iZcIaRH4UY
> 
> some of you that know how much I listen to George Strait will understand
> *


She's did that before, but this time the hoe didn't cry.....


----------



## BIG RED

Bump to keep the two 61 rag topics togther :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Just got back from Hoptoberfest in Dallas. Now that thats all done I start back on the 61 this week. Pics soon.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 08:23 PM~9052788
> *Just got back from Hoptoberfest in Dallas. Now that thats all done I start back on the 61 this week. Pics soon.
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 21 2007, 07:28 PM~9052818
> *:banghead:
> *


this 61 was there.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:06 PM~9053101
> *this 61 was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEVER SEEN THAT 61 IN DALLAS B4. CLEAN...........


----------



## Skim

had Cali plates


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 06:06 PM~9053101
> *this 61 was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

whats with all this herring mumbo jumbo i keep hearing about in this and peters topic  


somebody tell me


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2007, 08:00 PM~9053544
> *whats with all this herring mumbo jumbo i keep hearing about in this and peters topic
> somebody tell me
> *


u have to be og member from 2003 or earlier to find out.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2007, 07:00 PM~9053544
> *whats with all this herring mumbo jumbo i keep hearing about in this and peters topic
> somebody tell me
> *


THERE'S THAT WORD AGAIN AND ANOTHER ALMOST LIKE IT....


HERRING 61 RAG


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2007, 09:00 PM~9053544
> *whats with all this herring mumbo jumbo i keep hearing about in this and peters topic
> somebody tell me
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 10:14 PM~9053688
> *u have to be og member from 2003 or earlier to find out.
> *


pete and skim do not fit the criteria :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2007, 07:57 PM~9054031
> *pete and skim do not fit the criteria  :0
> *


HOMIE I'VE BEEN ON HERE SINCE 03


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 22 2007, 09:21 AM~9055522
> *HOMIE I'VE BEEN ON HERE SINCE 03
> *


AKA-PETER SHAGWELL

Posts: 10,216
*Joined: Oct 2004*
Car Club: 61 RAG BUILDERS

othreeherringowned


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:10 AM~9055987
> *AKA-PETER SHAGWELL
> 
> Posts: 10,216
> Joined: Oct 2004
> Car Club: 61 RAG BUILDERS
> 
> othreeherringowned
> *


Do I fit the criteria? I know about Canadians too.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 22 2007, 11:48 AM~9056247
> *Do I fit the criteria? I know about Canadians too.
> *


:0
My homie hooked me up with this. . . . . .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2007, 09:59 AM~9056331
> *:0
> My homie hooked me up with this. . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those China's?


----------



## Austin Ace

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/453905867.html

Flip it? Dunno


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 17 2007, 08:33 PM~9025756
> *Herrings are small oily fish of the genus Clupea found in the shallow, temperate waters of the North Atlantic, the Baltic Sea, the North Pacific, and the Mediterranean. There are 15 species of herring, the most abundant of which is the Atlantic herring (Clupea harengus).[citation needed] Herrings move in vast schools, coming in spring to the shores of Europe and America, where they are caught, salted and smoked in great quantities. Canned "sardines" (or pilchards) seen in supermarkets may actually be sprats or round herrings.
> *







> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2007, 10:00 PM~9053544
> *whats with all this herring mumbo jumbo i keep hearing about in this and peters topic
> somebody tell me
> *


does this answer your question


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2007, 12:33 PM~9056564
> *Are those China's?
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:54 AM~9056732
> *:0
> *


You know the streets are watchin'


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:39 PM~9053339
> *had Cali plates
> *


OK. I KNOW THAT IT HAS A 62 BLUE RAG OUT THERE TO THAT I ONLY SEEN ONE TIME ROLLIN DOWN SKILLMAN AVE.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

keep up the good work Skim it's looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Oct 22 2007, 05:21 AM~9055522-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOMIE I'VE BEEN ON HERE SINCE 03
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2007, 07:10 AM~9055987
> *AKA-PETER SHAGWELL
> 
> Posts: 10,216
> Joined: Oct 2004
> Car Club: 61 RAG BUILDERS
> 
> othreeherringowned
> *


I WAS UNDER THE NAME "PBVIRGIN69" IT NO LONGER EXISTS  I DIDN'T POST VERY MUCH, THAT WAS AROUND THE TIME I BOUGHT MY 60


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Found these.......


----------



## MAYHEM

skim and snow reppin west siiiiide


----------



## steamboat

I've been a memeber since 02 and never knew about this Herring thing. Will somebody please enlighten me so I can stop punching myself at night?
 

Oh, yeah, thanks for the bump Skim.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 08:52 AM~9071970
> *skim and snow reppin west siiiiide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 09:53 AM~9072263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH DAMN i barely noticed Big Worm in the caprice !!! :roflmao: I've seen this pic several times but never looked beyond the hopper ! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Oct 24 2007, 11:41 AM~9072198
> *I've been a memeber since 02 and never knew about this Herring thing. Will somebody please enlighten me so I can stop punching myself at night?
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, thanks for the bump Skim.
> 
> *


theres that werd again. :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 09:03 AM~9071564
> *Found these.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I posted those a while back I may have some more of that particular 61 ..


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 04:03 PM~9075551
> *theres that werd again.  :0
> *


It juss won't die!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 23 2007, 06:59 PM~9068634
> *keep up the good work Skim it's looking real good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. I had good intentions for my day off today but in a sec I'll tell yall a story.


----------



## Skim

Damn I had today planned for work but my dentist appointment was at 9:30 this morning, they numbed one side of my face for some cleanings, a filling and afterwards, I was getting fuel at the truckstop by my house and while I was inside paying, a semi truck with a load of pipes busted a U beside my truck can opening both doors. :0 and took off without realizing that he owned me, I came out and some guy pumping gas told me he thinks my truck got hit and sure enough. The truck was already long gone in a sea of a million semis. Now I gotta get a pair of F 250 superduty doors.

anyways by the time I got home I ate some carne asada tacos to comfort my pain and fucked up and fell asleep until 5, I was so fucked up from the dentist and the event with the truck so now I promise to get the pics posted an work done tomorrow.  












:uh:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Damn


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 06:52 AM~9071970
> *skim and snow reppin west siiiiide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 07:59 PM~9076746
> *Damn I had today planned for work but my dentist appointment was at 9:30 this morning, they numbed one side of my face for some cleanings, a filling and afterwards, I was getting fuel at the truckstop by my house and while I was inside paying, a semi truck with a load of pipes busted a U beside my truck can opening both doors. :0  and took off without realizing that he owned me, I came out and some guy pumping gas told me he thinks my truck got hit and sure enough.  The truck was already long gone in a sea of a million semis. Now I gotta get a pair of F 250 superduty doors.
> 
> anyways by the time I got home I ate some carne asada tacos to comfort my pain and fucked up and fell asleep until 5, I was so fucked up from the dentist and the event with the truck so now I promise to get the pics posted an work done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :angry: Fucking assholes.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

oh shit, I read this topic all day at work, got home and kept reading til I
was thru. I didnt realize you were still working on it but I cant wait to see it 
done. Thats fucked up about your truck but it occurred to me since your
so good at welding now, why not buy a couple of door skins and replace those
dented up ones. this way you dont got to replace the whole fuckin door. I dont 
know if you guys got a quality auto parts out there but they stock those door skins
pretty cheap. 
Anyways someone should write a book about this topic. I've been hooked til the end, I didnt want to jump ahead because I didnt want to ruin the ending and come to find out the cars not done yet. I cant fuckin wait now!
:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 07:59 PM~9076746
> *Damn I had today planned for work but my dentist appointment was at 9:30 this morning, they numbed one side of my face for some cleanings, a filling and afterwards, I was getting fuel at the truckstop by my house and while I was inside paying, a semi truck with a load of pipes busted a U beside my truck can opening both doors. :0  and took off without realizing that he owned me, I came out and some guy pumping gas told me he thinks my truck got hit and sure enough.  The truck was already long gone in a sea of a million semis. Now I gotta get a pair of F 250 superduty doors.
> 
> anyways by the time I got home I ate some carne asada tacos to comfort my pain and fucked up and fell asleep until 5, I was so fucked up from the dentist and the event with the truck so now I promise to get the pics posted an work done tomorrow.
> 
> :uh:
> *


that blows are the hinges tweaked? just do the body work n handle it your self. that should be a sinch for ya.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

oh can somebody tell the homie what the fuckin herring thing is all
about. It was funny at first but put the homeboy out his misery Damn!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 24 2007, 10:23 PM~9077914
> *oh shit, I read this topic all day at work, got home and kept reading til I
> was thru. I didnt realize you were still working on it but I cant wait to see it
> done. Thats fucked up about your truck but it occurred to me since your
> so good at welding now, why not buy a couple of door skins and replace those
> dented up ones. this way you dont got to replace the whole fuckin door. I dont
> know if you guys got a quality auto parts out there but they stock those door skins
> pretty cheap.
> Anyways someone should write a book about this topic. I've been hooked til the end, I didnt want to jump ahead because I didnt want to ruin the ending and come to find out the cars not done yet. I cant fuckin wait now!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: Thanks for the cool words.

I can skin the first door but the second door is fucked. 

Someday there will be an ending to this topic and it will die and slowly fall to the bottom of this forum. Until then I'll try to keep it going as long as I can.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 06:59 PM~9076746
> *Damn I had today planned for work but my dentist appointment was at 9:30 this morning, they numbed one side of my face for some cleanings, a filling and afterwards, I was getting fuel at the truckstop by my house and while I was inside paying, a semi truck with a load of pipes busted a U beside my truck can opening both doors. :0  and took off without realizing that he owned me, I came out and some guy pumping gas told me he thinks my truck got hit and sure enough.  The truck was already long gone in a sea of a million semis. Now I gotta get a pair of F 250 superduty doors.
> 
> anyways by the time I got home I ate some carne asada tacos to comfort my pain and fucked up and fell asleep until 5, I was so fucked up from the dentist and the event with the truck so now I promise to get the pics posted an work done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Damn that sucks ass sorry to hear that happened to you stupid assholes :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 24 2007, 10:30 PM~9077937
> *oh can somebody tell the homie what the fuckin herring thing is all
> about. It was funny at first but put the homeboy out his misery Damn!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

"****** are broke these days"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRvZyS8AdQ


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 01:47 AM~9078784
> *"****** are broke these days"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRvZyS8AdQ
> *


Never could figure out why the car made that sound when it dumped. I always loved that car.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 07:59 PM~9076746
> *Damn I had today planned for work but my dentist appointment was at 9:30 this morning, they numbed one side of my face for some cleanings, a filling and afterwards, I was getting fuel at the truckstop by my house and while I was inside paying, a semi truck with a load of pipes busted a U beside my truck can opening both doors. :0  and took off without realizing that he owned me, I came out and some guy pumping gas told me he thinks my truck got hit and sure enough.  The truck was already long gone in a sea of a million semis. Now I gotta get a pair of F 250 superduty doors.
> 
> anyways by the time I got home I ate some carne asada tacos to comfort my pain and fucked up and fell asleep until 5, I was so fucked up from the dentist and the event with the truck so now I promise to get the pics posted an work done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Damn sorry to hear that Skim. I'll keep an eye out for some doors.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Morning's here, where's the pics


----------



## steamboat

Damn homie!! We got tons of white crew cab F-250 Super Duty's running around out here. I'd snag some doors for 'ya if I could.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 07:06 PM~9053101
> *this 61 was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We kicked with him, he had few beers with us. Said he is from L.A. Compton his job transfered him here been here 4-5years now. First we seen it, nice ride...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2007, 06:30 PM~9047619
> *Installed the new tanks today T, looks pretty good, my painter did a real nice job on them.  Excuse me for the mess. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Where is the fucking license plate frame?!?!?


----------



## HighProCam

Bummer deal...

Your truck is so tall; I'm surprised something could run into it. How tall are your tires, my truck has 40's but they won't allow anything bigger than a 42" on the road here, legally.


Keep up the good work! I'm always Herring what a great buildup.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 25 2007, 12:30 AM~9077937
> *oh can somebody tell the homie what the fuckin herring thing is all
> about. It was funny at first but put the homeboy out his misery Damn!
> *


Paypal 50.00 to: 

[email protected]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 25 2007, 10:55 AM~9080098
> *Where is the license plate frame?!?!?
> *


Still waiting for the custom premier c.c. edition. :biggrin:

Shit, I am so lazy to put one on, that my license plate isnt even bolted in and that it is zip tied on. LMMFAO! :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

400K car and you're using zip ties......nah.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 12:13 PM~9081830
> *400K car and you're using zip ties......nah.
> *


thats exactly why


----------



## 83LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2007, 10:48 AM~9081244
> *Paypal 50.00 to:
> 
> [email protected]
> *


just the poor guy keeps askin and doesnt get it
no matter how many times you put up the definition.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

anyway great topic keep the pics comin :thumbsup: 
I know its a little late but sorry to hear about your pops.
I know you dont know me but it reminded me about when
my pops passed


----------



## Skim

I promised I was gonna start on the rockers so thats what I did today. Im using 4 door rockers with some minor fab work they will be 2 door rockers.


----------



## Skim

incase you forgot why.


----------



## Skim

started to do the passenger side first.


----------



## Skim

started by drilling out the factory spot welds because I want it to go back together like the factory did it up front.


----------



## Skim

while I was at it, I had to remove the convertible lower reinforcement pockets in the rear to allow me to weld in the new floors once the rockers are in. 




























these are easy to take out and come right out with the angle grinder.


----------



## Skim

more pics


----------



## Skim

you can get an idea how im taking this shit apart, like the factory put it together.


----------



## Skim

this rust and dirt just fell out all over the place.


----------



## Skim

theres no turning back now....


----------



## Skim

back side of the old rocker


----------



## Skim

had to remove all the old metal so the new rocker can slide into place.


----------



## Skim

old shit metal.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 06:07 PM~9084535
> *theres no turning back now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: :wow:


----------



## Skim

Seth heres the convertible reinforcement that is on the bottom of the ragtop rockers. I have to cut this off and reweld it to the hard top rockers.


----------



## Skim

donor rocker, I am going to weld it in at the door jamb since my rear portion of the rockers behind the quarter panels are super solid.


----------



## Skim

4 door rockers that will be modified for 2 door. It will be easy. marked and measured to 39" back is where they will be welded in.


----------



## Skim

where the rear section will be grafted.


----------



## Skim

61 surgery


----------



## Skim

I got everything sized up. I will have a little bit more grinding and shaving to get the rockers to fit perfect. Thats where the fun will begin. The most time consuming part is getting the old stuff cut out. After that its all about measuring and fitment.










This week I should have it actually welded in. Right now they rocker is just sitting there.


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 06:14 PM~9084596
> *donor rocker, I am going to weld it in at the door jamb since my rear portion of the rockers behind the quarter panels are super solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww shit, new tires on the trailer :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

once everything is lined up right where it should be I will start welding everything up.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Oct 25 2007, 07:22 PM~9084672
> *aww shit, new tires on the trailer  :cheesy:
> *


LOL, those are the stickers off my 13's!


----------



## Skim

heres the difference on the 4 door rockers. I will graft in a section from the vert rockers to make them legit.


----------



## lone star

nice.


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *713ridaz*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

Skim u are one crazy fucker!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

damn Skim...you got everyone glued to your topic...keep up the good work homie...your on the home stretch as far as the metal work goes.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:0 :0 NICE SKIM!!! BE SURE TO DRINK PLENTY OF HAWAIIAN PUNCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2007, 09:07 PM~9085537
> *:0  :0 NICE SKIM!!! BE SURE TO DRINK PLENTY OF HAWAIIAN PUNCH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I did, it was on!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9085551
> *I did, it was on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pipeowned


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9085551
> *I did, it was on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!....thats fucked up...especially cuz you had nothin to do with it but now you gotta come out your pocket and fix it...fuckin truck driver :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 09:07 PM~9084535
> *theres no turning back now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Herring is long aways from the sea. . . . . theres that werd again! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 07:09 PM~9085551
> *I did, it was on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERRING PUNCH!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Oct 25 2007, 09:22 PM~9085651-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Herring is long aways from the sea. . . . . theres that werd again!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but the driftwood washed ashore,, :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 07:20 PM~9084656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2007, 11:27 PM~9085699
> *HERRING PUNCH!!!
> *


Looks more like a opened can of _"Herring of the sea"_ that you buy at the local supermarket.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2007, 07:34 PM~9085739
> *Looks more like a opened can of "Herring of the sea" that you buy at the local supermarket.
> *


PRECISELY!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 26 2007, 12:04 AM~9086023
> *PRECISELY!!!
> *




















Actually, Tony was testing out his new cutoff wheel on the Super Duty prior to starting on the rockers. It obviously did it's job on both vehicles. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Now that is some Herring sharp shit!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2007, 08:07 PM~9086040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Tony was testing out his new cutoff wheel on the Super Duty prior to starting on the rockers. It obviously did it's job on both vehicles.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now that is some Herring sharp shit!
> *


I HEAR "HERRING SHARP" IS PRETTY DAMN SHARP


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## hotstuff5964

im sick and tired of this herring crap


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 07:00 PM~9084464
> *started by drilling out the factory spot welds because I want it to go back together like the factory did it up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How is it that you know where the factory weld spots are? Is there a little bump or something like that to let you know where the weld spot is? Either way, badazzzzzzz work that you are doing there.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2007, 02:10 AM~9086876
> *im sick and tired of this herring crap
> *


Paypal $50.00 to:

[email protected]

to make it go away. Otherwise, remain in the herring bucket.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2007, 09:27 PM~9085699
> *HERRING PUNCH!!!
> *


Ka PoW!!!!

The gas station did not have cameras? get dem plates, yunno.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 07:07 PM~9084535
> *theres no turning back now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This had to be pretty nerve racking, how much did the body flex with that piece out?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2007, 06:16 AM~9087600
> *Paypal $50.00 to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> to make it go away. Otherwise, remain in the herring bucket.
> *


Payment sent......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

sup fucker!


----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 08:10 PM~9084570
> *old shit metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need that piece.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 26 2007, 12:36 AM~9087021
> *How is it that you know where the factory weld spots are? Is there a little bump or something like that to let you know where the weld spot is? Either way, badazzzzzzz work that you are doing there.
> *


you can feel the indentions from the spot welds and if its not all rusty there you can actually see them.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 26 2007, 09:48 AM~9088404
> *I need that piece.
> *


really? If so I'll mail it to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 26 2007, 08:09 AM~9087946
> *This had to be pretty nerve racking, how much did the body flex with that piece out?
> *


its pretty stable only because of the bracing.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

DAMN SKIM I HAVE TO GIVE YOU A LOT OF PROPS , YOUR DOING 1 HELL 
OF A JOB ON YOUR 61 . CONGRATS & GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT WILL SURELY 
B A BAD ASS 61 RAG . KEEP POSTING THE PROGRESS TO BRO IT IS 
INSPIREING TO SEE . :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 26 2007, 10:09 AM~9087946-->
> 
> 
> 
> This had to be pretty nerve racking, how much did the body flex with that piece out?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a herring out of water.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Oct 26 2007, 10:12 AM~9087963
> *Payment sent......
> *


Ooops. .. . ... . . . . .. ... .. .. .. . ... .. . .. ... .


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 26 2007, 08:48 AM~9088404
> *I need that piece.
> *


mine were gone too, must be some sorta metal eating bacteria going around


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 26 2007, 09:09 AM~9088514
> *DAMN SKIM I HAVE TO GIVE YOU A LOT OF PROPS , YOUR DOING 1 HELL
> OF A JOB ON YOUR 61 . CONGRATS & GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT WILL SURELY
> B A BAD ASS 61 RAG . KEEP POSTING THE PROGRESS TO BRO IT IS
> INSPIREING TO SEE . :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: great job.....!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 26 2007, 01:14 PM~9089709
> *mine were gone too, must be some sorta metal eating bacteria going around
> *


Its because that area collects dust and moisture and overtime it starts to rust from the inside out.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Oct 26 2007, 10:09 AM~9088514-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN SKIM I HAVE TO GIVE YOU A LOT OF PROPS , YOUR DOING 1 HELL
> OF A JOB ON YOUR 61 . CONGRATS & GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT WILL SURELY
> B A BAD ASS 61 RAG . KEEP POSTING THE PROGRESS TO BRO IT IS
> INSPIREING TO SEE . :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2007, 01:39 PM~9089866
> *:thumbsup: great job.....!
> *


THANKS FELLAS!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn I luv this thread


----------



## 83LINCOLN

WOW! Skim cant believe you successfully pulled that off.
you make it look so easy. Theres not much of the herring left.
its like Frankenstein.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

eh...it's okay. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn skim, this topic inspires us all. :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 05:59 PM~9084450
> *started to do the passenger side first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chrome jack stands...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 26 2007, 01:14 PM~9089709
> *mine were gone too, must be some sorta metal eating bacteria going around
> *


TINWORMS :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

keep up the good work man


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2007, 09:11 PM~9092441
> *chrome jack stands...
> *



Good eye, I had those chromed when I was showing my 55 full show VW


----------



## 83LINCOLN

cant wait for more pics :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 26 2007, 10:58 PM~9093028
> *cant wait for more pics  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


more soon :cheesy:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 06:17 PM~9084626
> *where the rear section will be grafted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the 4 door rocker the same as that? How are you gonna weld up the inner part? Just wondering. Lookin good man. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 06:22 PM~9091971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    damn skim,  this topic inspires us all.    :0
> *


speak for yourself, mines stilll marinating :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Sell that herring and get into something slick. . . . $120k


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2007, 04:43 AM~9094441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell that herring and get into something slick. . . . $120k
> *


THAT BUBBLE TOP IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Oct 27 2007, 12:48 AM~9093667
> *Is the 4 door rocker the same as that? How are you gonna weld up the inner part? Just wondering. Lookin good man. :biggrin:
> *


Im going to cut away the back side about 4" back to the crossbrace that way I have full access to weld the inner rocker as well as the outside shell. No free floating metal.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

uffin:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 11:35 AM~9095587
> *Im going to cut away the back side about 4" back to the crossbrace that way I have full access to weld the inner rocker as well as the outside shell. No free floating metal.
> *


I figured that's what you'd do. It'd suck to do all that work and not weld up the inner rockers. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Oct 28 2007, 01:31 AM~9098304
> *I figured that's what you'd do. It'd suck to do all that work and not weld up the inner rockers.  :0
> *


Then he'd be clangin' down the block at about 2 am. I almost had to grab my 9.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2007, 07:43 AM~9094441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell that herring and get into something slick. . . . $120k
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2007, 12:56 PM~9095421
> *THAT BUBBLE TOP IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## cantgetenuf

that belair looks fake..... its that clean


----------



## Skim

I should have that passenger side rocker completed by tomorrow night. Im off so I will dedicate 10-29 to that one rocker. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2007, 07:16 PM~9101487
> *I should have that passenger side rocker completed by tomorrow night. Im off so I will dedicate 10-29 to that one rocker.  :0
> *


  Herringrific!


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2007, 06:48 PM~9101913
> *  Herringrific!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2007, 04:48 PM~9101913
> *  Herringrific!
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Oct 28 2007, 02:05 PM~9100686
> *that belair looks fake..... its that clean
> *


x2 I had to look twice!


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2007, 05:16 PM~9101487
> *I should have that passenger side rocker completed by tomorrow night. Im off so I will dedicate 10-29 to that one rocker.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DO WORK :biggrin: 
LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Herring fishing and catch that rack.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 01:10 PM~9107307
> *Herring fishing and catch that rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that mine? i think i left it there


----------



## Skim

got some progress accomplished today.


----------



## Skim

heres from the inside. Im no proffessional welder so dont hate, good thing about it is I can clean up everything real nice.


----------



## Skim

The method was to drill out the factory spot welds then go back and plug weld every hole to make it look as stock as possible. I hav to crank the heat up pretty good on this thick metal. Good part about that is I can weld most of it from both sides making sure everything is stable and secure.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 06:18 PM~9109693
> *The method was to drill out the factory spot welds then go back and plug weld every hole to make it look as stock as possible. I hav to crank the heat up pretty good on this thick metal. Good part about that is I can weld most of it from both sides making sure everything is stable and secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

The back section is the tricky part. To get to the inner rocker I have to cut out about a 4" window in order to weld the inner so it was just as strong as before, I will then finish it up with a spare section of rocker to fill in the window I cut out.

Since the rocker was open, I used POR 15 to treat the inside of the rockers by pouring it in and blowing it with the air chuck to soak into the crevices.


----------



## Skim

This will be the patch I graft in to seal everything up.


----------



## Skim

Pretty soon I wont have much to haul off.


----------



## 310~SFCC

GOOD JOB BIG DOGG.....THIS BITCH IS GOING TO BE CRUISING IN NO TIME...


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9109916
> *GOOD JOB BIG DOGG.....THIS BITCH IS GOING TO BE CRUISING IN NO TIME...
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9109916
> *GOOD JOB BIG DOGG.....THIS BITCH IS GOING TO BE CRUISING IN NO TIME...
> *



Thanks man! The rockers were my biggest fear but after working on them I was like nah..It wasnt so bad after all!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

shit its gettin better and better, are you recycling a floor or ordering new?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Oct 29 2007, 08:07 PM~9110100
> *shit its gettin better and better, are you recycling a floor or ordering new?
> *


Man I already got brand new floors


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 29 2007, 07:54 PM~9109977
> *X2
> *


 Yeah Jose, as soon as that drivers side rocker is in, the car goes to the blasters then I will start on the body work. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 07:05 PM~9110618
> *Yeah Jose, as soon as that drivers side rocker is in, the car goes to the blasters then I will start on the body work. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: I'M HATING!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

where did u pick those floors up? i need to order floors and weatherstriping then i can start my project. let me know how they go in


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Oct 29 2007, 09:10 PM~9110655
> *where did u pick those floors up? i need to order floors and weatherstriping then i can start my project. let me know how they go in
> *


I bought them when H&H came down here for the big old car swap meet. they bring a set down each time in their semi truck load. I bought them at the swap meet, that way I didnt have to pay shipping.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Oct 28 2007, 01:05 PM~9100686
> *that belair looks fake..... its that clean
> *


you should see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 08:51 PM~9110511
> *Man I already got brand new floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New floors,that nice truck and that caddy your a fucking baller SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 29 2007, 11:08 PM~9110634
> *:angry:  :angry: I'M MASTURBATING!!!
> *


CALM DOWN GOD DAMNIT! :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2007, 04:45 AM~9112545
> *CALM DOWN GOD DAMNIT!  :uh:
> *


I'M STARTING TO GO BLIND FROM SO MUCH HERRING MASTURBATION


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking good skim.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

somebody should write a book about this topic.
herrings are rare but so is a build up like this one.
when you see those fools on tv they have all the 
fancy equipment but you never see them doing it o.g.
on a budget and at home. damn I cant wait to see this
car after it comes back from the blasters. keep up the 
good work skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2007, 09:17 AM~9112632
> *I'M STARTING TO GO BLIND FROM SO MUCH HERRING MASTURBATION
> *


Remember back in 7th grade when Mr. Herring was lecturing sex education? He explained that masturbating is perfectly normal and that going blind was a myth. Unless, you wacked off your herring ham with your left hand.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

WTF! :wow:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2007, 11:00 AM~9113888
> *Remember back in 7th grade when Mr. Herring was lecturing sex education? He explained that masturbating is perfectly normal and that going blind was a myth. Unless, you wacked off your herring ham with your left hand.
> *


herringoids are a bitch nah mean.......


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 30 2007, 09:40 AM~9113306
> *somebody should write a book about this topic.
> herrings are rare but so is a build up like this one.
> when you see those fools on tv they have all the
> fancy equipment but you never see them doing it o.g.
> on a budget and at home. damn I cant wait to see this
> car after it comes back from the blasters. keep up the
> good work skim! :thumbsup:
> *


Church! 

Did you get your truck fixed already?


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 09:05 PM~9110618
> *Yeah Jose, as soon as that drivers side rocker is in, the car goes to the blasters then I will start on the body work. :biggrin:
> *


Its all down hill from here homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: before you know it you gonna have to start thinkin bout what color your gonna throw on it :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sicx13

you got pics of thr motor goin in this ride???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 30 2007, 04:25 PM~9116167
> *you got pics of thr motor goin in this ride???
> *


I'll post up pics of the LS-1 on Friday :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 01:08 AM~9116494
> *I'll post up pics of the LS-1 on Friday  :biggrin:
> *


No shit :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 04:08 PM~9116494
> *I'll post up pics of the LS-1 on Friday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2007, 09:00 AM~9113888
> *Remember back in 7th grade when Mr. Herring was lecturing sex education? He explained that masturbating is perfectly normal and that going blind was a myth. Unless, you wacked off your herring ham with your left hand.
> *


YEAH I REMEBER, THE BASTARD LIED TO US!!! GOTTA GO, MY EYES ARE GETTING FOGGY :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 05:08 PM~9116494
> *I'll post up pics of the LS-1 on Friday  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the way to go!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 06:08 PM~9116494
> *I'll post up pics of the special herring edition LS-1 on Friday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

What did the engine run you$? What is it out of / miles, been thinking of gettin one myself or LS7 if the price is right.

Ride is coming along nice!~


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2007, 05:08 PM~9116494
> *I'll post up pics of the LS-1 on Friday  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 31 2007, 12:27 PM~9123285
> *What did the engine run you$? What is it out of / miles, been thinking of gettin one myself or LS7 if the price is right.
> 
> Ride is coming along nice!~
> *


Its out of an 05 Escalade, it has 33k on it I paid $1500 with the transmission and wiring harness / box.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 01:08 PM~9123646
> *Its out of an 05 Escalade, it has 33k on it I paid $1500 with the transmission.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## silver64

sweet skim


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 01:08 PM~9123646
> *Its out of an 05 Escalade, it has 33k on it I paid $1500 with the transmission and wiring harness / box.
> *


Thats a good deal, but escalades never came with an LS-1, its either a 6.0 or a 5.3.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 31 2007, 06:19 PM~9125139
> *Thats a good deal, but escalades never came with an LS-1, its either a 6.0 or a 5.3.
> *


Correct and 99-2000 featured the 5.7


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2007, 04:30 PM~9125211
> *Correct and 99-2000 featured the 5.7
> *


 :biggrin: Hey Skim did you get the pedal and tac for the fly buy wire.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 31 2007, 04:19 PM~9125139
> *Thats a good deal, but escalades never came with an LS-1, its either a 6.0 or a 5.3.
> *


I will post up the pics for you.


----------



## sicx13

the 5.3 and 6.0 out of the trucks are LS style blocks but are not aluminum. you can put ls1 or ls2 goodies such as head cam intake and other things on the the truck motor for some nice gains. the new escos make alot of power anyway


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 31 2007, 04:45 PM~9125334
> *the 5.3 and 6.0 out of the trucks are LS style blocks but are not aluminum. you can put ls1 or ls2 goodies such as head cam intake and other things on the the truck motor for some nice gains. the new escos make alot of power anyway
> *


yes this is the cast iron block not the aluminum but added the nasty cam etc. He has 6 different LS series motors including 3 aluminum block LS motors.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 31 2007, 04:45 PM~9125334
> *the 5.3 and 6.0 out of the trucks are LS style blocks but are not aluminum. you can put ls1 or ls2 goodies such as head cam intake and other things on the the truck motor for some nice gains. the new escos make alot of power anyway
> *


Yep I just sold my freind a 05 denali 6.0 with 5 miles on it and he put all ls-2 accesories intake brackets on it, you have to change the waterpump though.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 31 2007, 04:49 PM~9125373
> *Yep I just sold my freind a 05 denali 6.0 with 5 miles on it and he put all ls-2 accesories intake brackets on it, you have to change the waterpump though.
> *


Thats the plan exactly.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 04:48 PM~9125359
> *yes this is the cast iron block not the aluminum but added the nasty cam etc. He has 6 different LS series motors including 3 aluminum block LS motors.
> *


Those aluminum block ls are hard to find they put them in a few 1500 trucks and the ssr and v8 trailblazers are aluminum blocked also.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 04:50 PM~9125381
> *Thats the plan exactly.
> *


So you got the LQ9 option 6.0?


----------



## DEVINERI

lookin good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Oct 31 2007, 04:37 PM~9125265-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  Hey Skim did you get the pedal and tac for the fly buy wire.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont be using any of that because I am using the Camaro intake and harness.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Oct 31 2007, 04:54 PM~9125419
> *So you got the LQ9 option 6.0?
> *



No. From what I recall that came out in 06.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 05:23 PM~9125589
> *I wont be using any of that because I am using the Camaro intake and harness.
> No. From what I recall that came out in 06.
> *


If its a actual 6.0 escalade motor its an LQ9 345 hp. 02-06 were the same.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 31 2007, 03:30 PM~9125615
> *If its a actual 6.0 escalade motor its an LQ9 345 hp. 02-06 were the same.
> *


DON'T LISTEN TO THIS GUY SKIM, HE'S A FORD GUY, HE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S TALMBOUT :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2007, 08:46 PM~9126763
> *DON'T LISTEN TO THIS GUY SKIM, HE'S A FORD GUY, HE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S TALMBOUT :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I hate you Petey :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 31 2007, 06:54 PM~9126817
> *I hate you Petey :angry:
> *


   BUT BUT..................


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2007, 10:27 PM~9127415
> *   BUT BUT..................
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 30 2007, 08:40 AM~9113306
> *somebody should write a book about this topic.
> herrings are rare but so is a build up like this one.
> when you see those fools on tv they have all the
> fancy equipment but you never see them doing it o.g.
> on a budget and at home. damn I cant wait to see this
> car after it comes back from the blasters. keep up the
> good work skim! :thumbsup:
> *




yea fuck a book. Film it and send it to horsepower tv. :cheesy: Powerblock Skim addition.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 1 2007, 06:47 AM~9129194
> *yea fuck a book.  Film it and send it to horsepower tv.  :cheesy:    Powerblock Skim addition.
> *


i dont think a majority of the the audience for that type of show would appreciate a build like this


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 01:08 PM~9123646
> *Its out of an 05 Escalade, it has 33k on it I paid $1500 with the transmission and wiring harness / box.
> *


Thats a Sic deal


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 1 2007, 08:57 AM~9129823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good pic


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

How is the rear seat? Looks like one in the beginning inside the car, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Nov 1 2007, 10:52 AM~9130329
> *How is the rear seat? Looks like one in the beginning inside the car, but wasn't sure.
> *


It had it but the bottom half is fucked. I will need to get a new seat bottom.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

more inspiration.......


----------



## 83LINCOLN

HERRING OWNED :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87

finally im trough all your topic - pages...
damn... :0 there is really a lot of work to do on your rag !!
but looking good so far!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gonna be tight when its done!!
good luck with your ride!!!
:wave: from over her!


----------



## BackBump61

where are the damn pics :angry:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

HERRING BOOTY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Nov 1 2007, 02:48 PM~9132174
> *where are the damn pics :angry:
> *


Ive had to work everyday this week, I will be back on it hopefully tomorrow


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2007, 02:44 PM~9132679
> *Ive had to work everyday this week, I will be back on it hopefully tomorrow
> *


that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looking good skim!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

KRUM CITY RIDAZ IN DA HOUSE :wave:


----------



## Skim

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz

tony whutitdew....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Sup


----------



## CHE1

Damn Skim.............this thread is like a good book... Keep it up.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 2 2007, 10:52 AM~9139260
> *Damn Skim.............this thread is like a good book... Keep it up.
> *


at 106 pages its becomeing a NOVEL :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

more like after about 15 pages it becomes a novel! Lol, this is the biggest book I have ever read!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

ragtop pete's rag at SEMA


----------



## 83LINCOLN

WOOOO WEEEE! THATS A SWEET BLUE ON THAT HERRING! :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 09:25 PM~9109756
> *Pretty soon I wont have much to haul off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## big C

You going to take it back and show the guy you bought it off of once its done?


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## Chaotic Lows

YO SKIM I JUST STARTED READIN UR TOPIC AND RAN ACROSS THIS JUST TRYIN TO HELP OUT A LOWRIDER AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THE 61 :thumbsup:


http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/460304215.html


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 3 2007, 01:39 AM~9144717
> *YO SKIM I JUST STARTED READIN UR TOPIC AND RAN ACROSS THIS  JUST TRYIN TO HELP OUT A LOWRIDER AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THE 61  :thumbsup:
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/460304215.html
> *


Thats a sweet deal if it was closer I would grab that shit if its nice!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 2 2007, 05:06 PM~9141514
> *ragtop pete's rag at SEMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Heres my motor. 6.0 LS-1


----------



## Skim

My buddy John is the hook up for LS-1 motors, he has them in everything including a 5.0 Mustang and Ford Fairmont Station Wagon he takes out to the 'Run what you brung' races on friday nights.



















he also has a few extras including some with less than 500 miles on them.


----------



## Skim

Heres my crusty Ford 9" Versailles rear end also came from John, not bad for $300.










Just gotta tear it down and set it up for Impala and have it chromed.


----------



## Skim

So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen' I took these.




























Throwin up the W...




























That fool didnt wanna leave. We kicked some street knowledge, chopped it up for a minute then I told him to raise the fuck up and get ghost. 

I still dont know how the fuck he got up there. :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 2 2007, 09:07 PM~9143323
> *You going to take it back and show the guy you bought it off of once its done?
> *



Yes, I called him a couple times to let him know how the projects coming along.  He cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## steamboat

Is he throwing up your club plaque?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Nov 3 2007, 02:32 AM~9144860
> *Is he throwing up your club plaque?
> *


OPOSSUM RIDAZ :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:20 AM~9144832
> *My buddy John is the hook up for LS-1 motors, he has them in everything including a 5.0 Mustang and Ford Fairmont Station Wagon he takes out to the 'Run what you brung' races on friday nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*HERES A YOUTUBE VIDEO OF HIS LS-1 FAIRMONT WAGON^^^ SMOKING A CAMARO.* 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bOO64pzJzoI
















:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 01:22 AM~9144835
> *Heres my crusty Ford 9" Versailles rear end also came from John, not bad for $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta tear it down and set it up for Impala and have it chromed.
> *


whats up homie, got a rearend like that for me? you can run skirts with it right?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Introduce him to the welder. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

That should of happened to me because my build up is playing possium not yours. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 03:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen'  I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont know how the fuck he got up there.  :uh:
> *


I bet your cat was in hiding. Dont want none from the possum


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice motor


----------



## Texas Massacre

damn skim your crazy I hate those thing I would have been running


----------



## OGJordan

SHould of shot that mean mother fucker before he fucks your cat up.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 03:16 AM~9144818
> *Heres my motor. 6.0 LS-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 3 2007, 07:54 AM~9145158
> *I bet your cat was in hiding. Dont want none from the possum
> *


the cat was up there sitting down with it while it was eating like they were homies. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 08:05 AM~9145071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introduce him to the welder.  :biggrin:
> *




take pics too :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 06:05 AM~9145071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introduce him to the welder.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 09:25 AM~9145530
> *the cat was up there sitting down  with it while it was eating like they were homies. :uh:
> *


maybe they are undercover homies..maybe they grew up on the mean skreets together :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so what does the 6.0 comes out off??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

_*Slick 50*_ is back home. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 01:25 PM~9146340
> *so what does the 6.0 comes out off??
> *


I think he said it was out of an Escalade


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen'  I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwin up the W...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fool didnt wanna leave. We kicked some street knowledge, chopped it up for a minute then I told him to raise the fuck up and get ghost.
> 
> I still dont know how the fuck he got up there.  :uh:
> *


Damn he looks like he's just chillin and shit...that lil mutherfucker did'nt start hissing at you or nothin??

good pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 3 2007, 08:04 AM~9145183
> *nice motor
> *


THANKS


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:20 AM~9144832
> *My buddy John is the hook up for LS-1 motors, he has them in everything including a 5.0 Mustang and Ford Fairmont Station Wagon he takes out to the 'Run what you brung' races on friday nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also has a few extras including some with less than 500 miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats he letting them go for??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 3 2007, 01:29 PM~9146358
> *I think he said it was out of an Escalade
> *


Yes. It came from an '05 Escalade. 30k, flat top pistons.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:33 PM~9146379
> *Yes. It came from an '05 Escalade. 30k, flat top pistons.
> *


so what trans fits them?


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 01:34 PM~9146383
> *so what trans fits them?
> *


He got the motor and tranny together...not sure if he's using both though, thats a good question. :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yeah so what did come with the 6.0 and wat all can fit a 6.0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 3 2007, 01:37 PM~9146402
> *He got the motor and tranny together...not sure if he's using both though, thats a good question. :dunno:
> *


No Im not using the Escalade trans. Im debating on which trans Im actually going to use.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 01:34 PM~9146383
> *so what trans fits them?
> *


You can bolt them up to almost anything once you get the right adapter plate and motor mounts which you can buy new.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 3 2007, 11:25 AM~9145530-->
> 
> 
> 
> the cat was up there sitting down  with it while it was eating like they were homies. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--SUPER62-_@Nov 3 2007, 02:31 PM~9146363
> *Damn he looks like he's just chillin and shit...that lil mutherfucker did'nt start hissing at you or nothin??
> *


x2


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 12:46 PM~9146456
> *No Im not using the Escalade trans. Im debating on which trans Im actually going to use.
> *


ditch the d's, get some billets and slap a T-56


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 03:40 AM~9144870
> *
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=bOO64pzJzoI
> :biggrin:
> *



Nice reaction time too :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:28 AM~9144848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fool didnt wanna leave. We kicked some street knowledge, chopped it up for a minute then I told him to raise the fuck up and get ghost.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

pictures of the shop cat?


----------



## elcoshiloco

Skim did you run over the possum after taking pics of it? Your Super Duty has a 7.3 in it right? Fucken build of the century right here gentlemen


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 3 2007, 08:29 AM~9145226
> *damn skim your crazy I hate those thing I would have been running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I reached out and petted it. it was kinda soft.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

damn homie... old boy killed that camaro with the pimp wagon... anymore videos... is that motor built or just out of a esco in a small ass wagon?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 3 2007, 09:04 PM~9148684
> *damn homie... old boy killed that camaro with the pimp wagon... anymore videos... is that motor built or just out of a esco in a small ass wagon?
> *


Nasty cam and an intake...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 08:05 AM~9145071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introduce him to the welder.  :biggrin:
> *


shit , id burn that little bastard to a crisp, them fuckerz carry diseases n shit like dem crackwhores from the bronx! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 07:09 PM~9148718
> *shit,id burn that lttle bastard to a crisp skim, them fucker cary diseases like crackwhores in the bronx! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: THATS FUCKED UP MAN, POOR LITTLE FUCKER JUST WANTS TO GRUB


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2007, 10:12 PM~9148735
> *:angry: THATS FUCKED UP MAN, POOR LITTLE FUCKER JUST WANTS TO GRUB
> *


he can grub on lead, :biggrin: i hate them bastards i had one get ahold of my cat once , when im driving home at night and see one in the road i just slowdown watch them run for their life then floor it and plow them lil fokkers , I like to Laugh like muhahahahahaha as i drive away!! bump..... bump... :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 07:53 PM~9148612
> *I reached out and petted it. it was kinda soft.
> *


THEY CARRY RABIES !! :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:22 AM~9144835
> *Heres my crusty Ford 9" Versailles rear end also came from John, not bad for $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta tear it down and set it up for Impala and have it chromed.
> *


What the hell does this mean?I only ever heard a 9 inch called this here on LIL.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 4 2007, 02:47 AM~9149693
> *What the hell does this mean?I only ever heard a 9 inch called this here on LIL.
> *


That is a model of Lincoln, it was the fancy Granada, and it came with a ford nine inch with disc brakes!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 4 2007, 07:31 AM~9150200
> *That is a model of Lincoln, it was the fancy Granada, and it came with a ford nine inch with disc brakes!
> 
> 
> *


and its shorter too :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 4 2007, 01:47 AM~9149693
> *What the hell does this mean?I only ever heard a 9 inch called this here on LIL.
> *



Really? You've only heard of a Versailles rear end on LIL? Damn.

Try this


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 02:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen'  I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my lost cat yo........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 4 2007, 12:08 PM~9150708
> *That's my lost cat yo........
> *


He's taking a stern shit on T's convertible rack. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2007, 10:17 AM~9150747
> *He's taking a stern shit on T's convertible rack.  :biggrin:
> *


haahahha...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9148765
> *THEY CARRY RABIES !!  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 04:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen'  I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwin up the W...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fool didnt wanna leave. We kicked some street knowledge, chopped it up for a minute then I told him to raise the fuck up and get ghost.
> 
> I still dont know how the fuck he got up there.  :uh:
> *



your cat got "oppossumowned" !!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

That fucker has some whiskers, he prolly smelled that whiskas cat food from a mile away.


----------



## TRUDAWG

leave a lil anti-freeze in a bowel for him next time


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'+Nov 4 2007, 05:31 AM~9150200-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is a model of Lincoln, it was the fancy Granada, and it came with a ford nine inch with disc brakes!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGJordan_@Nov 4 2007, 09:00 AM~9150512
> *Really?  You've only heard of a Versailles rear end on LIL?  Damn.
> Try this
> *


Thanks guys.Like I said I only heard of Versailles here on LIL.

It may be a model of Lincoln we never got up here...Or do to the fact it is so damn ugly I never paid no mind to the car.

Great topic as allways SKIM


----------



## Skim

On average, whats the going price nowadays for one of these disk 9" rear ends?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Dang Skim jus went thou over half ur topic lookin good thou homie


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2007, 08:21 PM~9153052
> *On average, whats the going price nowadays for one of these disk 9" rear ends?
> *


I bought mine off of some hilljack for 100 dollars, complete!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 4 2007, 08:42 PM~9153204
> *Dang Skim jus went thou over half ur topic lookin good thou homie
> *


So you learned the history of the Herring?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

i need one :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2007, 07:40 PM~9154025
> *So you learned the history of the Herring?
> *


wahhahahhahahaahha yea i do now :cheesy: thats some funny things going on my balls hurt now to


----------



## Texas Massacre

Hay when your done with the 61 will you build me one of these.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 4 2007, 09:44 PM~9154448
> *Hay when your done with the 61 will you build me one of these.
> *


x2


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 01:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen'  I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwin up the W...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fool didnt wanna leave. We kicked some street knowledge, chopped it up for a minute then I told him to raise the fuck up and get ghost.
> 
> I still dont know how the fuck he got up there.  :uh:
> *


looks like he was just chillin and waiting to go back to eating,shit i would say it looks like a giant rat,

then again i would think you would just wanna kill it anyways,he prolly was thinkin when we goin cruisin fucker :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Nov 3 2007, 08:17 PM~9148765-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEY CARRY RABIES !!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-http://www.opossum.org/_@Nov 5 2007, 08:17 PM~9148765
> *In general they present a far lower health risk to humans than do dogs and cats! They seem to have a naturally high level of immunity to most diseases. Example? Opossums are more resistant to rabies than any other mammal; cattle, goats, dogs, cats, sheep, and the ice cream man are far more susceptible to rabies!
> 
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

Skims 1st passenger!!! Fukin Cats!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hell no !!!! them nasty bastards


----------



## THA LIFE

Thread jack muh fucka.....

Skim.....

What up homie...you goin to odessa....


----------



## Skim

Im gonna try to make it out there


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Nov 1 2007, 12:49 PM~9132179
> *HERRING BOOTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whos car is this? More photos please!!! This is the shit.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

that car belongs to a vato from KLIQUE C.C. I dont have too many pics of that one, they dont bring it out too often. that was at the San Diego
convention center 2005.

here is another pic:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Nov 6 2007, 05:00 PM~9168338
> *that car belongs to a vato from KLIQUE C.C. I dont have too many pics of that one, they dont bring it out too often. that was at the San Diego
> convention center 2005.
> 
> here is another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up with the white stripe in the insert? It dont look like the same car to me.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 5 2007, 03:45 PM~9159497
> *hell no !!!! them nasty bastards
> *



thats what I'm sayin :biggrin:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2007, 02:03 PM~9168368
> *Whats up with the white stripe in the insert? It dont look like the same car to me.
> *


I DONT KNOW MAN, I JUST REALLY LIKE HERRINGS OK !
THE GUY CHANGED IT UP, AND ADDED A FIFTH WHEEL TOO.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

I EVEN SAVED PICTURES OF YOUR FUCKIN PROJECT WAGON.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Skim

i TOOK THURSDAY TO MONDAY OFF SO I CAN GET SOME MORE WORK DONE. I WILL HAVE MORE PICS UP VERY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2007, 08:32 PM~9170778
> *i TOOK THURSDAY TO MONDAY OFF SO I CAN GET SOME MORE WORK DONE. I WILL HAVE MORE PICS UP VERY SOON  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2007, 04:03 PM~9168368
> *Whats up with the white stripe in the insert? It dont look like the same car to me.
> *


Its all smoke and mirrors the fifth wheel is made of cardboard too.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: just getting a post count, dont mind me :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2007, 08:32 PM~9170778
> *i TOOK THURSDAY TO MONDAY OFF SO I CAN GET SOME MORE WORK DONE. I WILL HAVE MORE PICS UP VERY SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 4 2007, 09:57 AM~9150897
> *haahahha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2007, 08:32 PM~9170778
> *i TOOK THURSDAY TO MONDAY OFF SO I CAN GET SOME MORE WORK DONE. I WILL HAVE MORE PICS UP VERY SOON  :biggrin:
> *


Well, hurry up cuz we're all waiting for new pics... :biggrin: ...I'm going to Cali this weekend so I wont see them til tuesday night :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 7 2007, 03:26 PM~9176738
> *Well, hurry up cuz we're all waiting for new pics... :biggrin: ...I'm going to Cali this weekend so I wont see them til tuesday night :angry:
> *


Well deliver Pete his LS-1 since its right here in Ft Worth and bring back the 61 2 door bel air he just bought :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 7 2007, 03:26 PM~9176738
> *Well, hurry up cuz we're all waiting for new pics... :biggrin: ...I'm going to Cali this weekend so I wont see them til tuesday night :angry:
> *


Take pics for us Texas boys while ur there!!!!


----------



## Hialeah56

hey, love the resurrection of this ride, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2007, 02:01 PM~9177050
> *Well deliver Pete his LS-1 since its right here in Ft Worth and bring back the 61 2 door bel air he just bought  :0
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH? LETS DO IT..........


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2007, 02:01 PM~9177050
> *Well deliver Pete his LS-1 since its right here in Ft Worth and bring back the 61 2 door bel air he just bought  :0
> *


HE CAN ALSO PICK UP YOUR BUMPER AND GUARDS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 7 2007, 10:01 PM~9179662
> *HE CAN ALSO PICK UP YOUR UP YOU BUMPER AND GUARDS  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 didnt think of that! I wonder if hes driving or flying!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2007, 08:07 PM~9179715
> *:0  :0  :0  didnt think of that! I wonder if hes driving or flying!
> *


FIND OUT BROTHA


----------



## lone star

is it buffed yet


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 10:39 PM~9180022
> *is it buffed yet
> *


patterned out already


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 PM~9180262
> *patterned out already
> *


 :0 coast one?


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2007, 10:07 PM~9179715
> *:0  :0  :0  didnt think of that! I wonder if hes driving or flying!
> *


I'm flyin...gas is too damn expensive nowadays to drive...I drove there last year, almost had to sell my motorcycle that I was towing just to make it back........ :angry:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 7 2007, 04:41 PM~9177325
> *Take pics for us Texas boys while ur there!!!!
> *


will do homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2007, 04:21 PM~9153052
> *On average, whats the going price nowadays for one of these disk 9" rear ends?
> *


300 is a real good deal i picked my versailles up for 650 but it is also posi $$


----------



## CHE1

Nice cat.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 5 2007, 09:28 PM~9164038
> *Whos car is this?  More photos please!!!  This is the shit.
> *


where the hell have you been :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

ttt


----------



## HighProCam

:uh: Its a good thing he is not on the computer,








hopefully he's in the shop working and taking pics :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He's doing work, I hope he fed my cat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 9 2007, 08:47 AM~9189413
> *ttt
> *




ttt X2 :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 8 2007, 01:54 PM~9184411
> *I'm flyin...gas is too damn expensive nowadays to drive...I drove there last year, almost had to sell my motorcycle that I was towing just to make it back........ :angry:
> *


damn thats fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 10 2007, 01:54 PM~9198114
> *ttt
> *



This area of the backside of the rocker was where I joined the old rocker with the new one, plus it was wasted so I cut out the rusted area and split it from the factory seams. Heres the patch piece I made from a spare rocker section.
The good part about this was that it gave me a window to go in and join the inner rocker and weld an extra support brace inside the rocker so that it wont flex. Basically this was just a cap ovet the area I had to work.


----------



## Skim

This is after I welded it in. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 05:26 PM~9199403
> *This is after I welded it in. Turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Here is the section of the rocker that was raised up for the 4 door post that was there. I cut it out and now I will replace it with the flat section of Hell Bents OG 2 door rocker to make it all 2 door again.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 05:31 PM~9199431
> *Here is the section of the rocker that was raised up for the 4 door post that was there. I cut it out and now I will replace it with the flat section of Hell Bents OG 2 door rocker to make it all 2 door again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when yours are done mine are next


----------



## Skim

Got to the point I could see how the door would line back up.


----------



## Skim

It lined up ok and its a clean door but unfortunately, when they drug that car over the top of it, it totally tweaked the fuck out of the inside of the door where the ventwing bolts on to. :angry:


----------



## Skim

This is what I was saying about the vent wing tweaking the door out.


----------



## Skim

Besides that its all coming together well. The rockers are a fuckin bitch. Im glad I got this one almost finished. The outer piece should be done tomorrow. I have 2 more days off work to try to get the drivers side on then the whole car will go to the blasters so I can start on the new floors..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 07:36 PM~9199467
> *Got to the point I could see how the door would line back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  lOOKIN GOOD HOMMIE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Nov 9 2007, 12:38 PM~9191174
> *:uh:  Its a good thing he is not on the computer,
> hopefully he's in the shop working and taking pics  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, You right. When Im not online for a couple days Im putting in work on the car.


----------



## Loco 61

WAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2007, 06:45 PM~9199504
> *WAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT?
> *


I havent decided yet :0


----------



## I Drag A55

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2007, 06:45 PM~9199504
> *WAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT?
> *


Oh wait! I think Im gonna leave it like this then just clear coat it :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 07:49 PM~9199520
> *Oh wait! I think Im gonna leave it like this then just clear coat it  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT WOULD BE SOME BAD ASS PATTERNS... lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Im devoting the next two days to working strictly on the 61 so I will definitely have more pics coming. The passenger rocker is about 90% finished next I will start on the drivers side. This should go faster since I learned what to do and not to do the first time.


----------



## lone star

who helped you hang the door???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2007, 10:59 PM~9200792
> *who helped you hang the door???
> *


Fool we talked about that already :uh: That muthafuckin opossum.


----------



## Skim

I found Hell Bents 1960 brother. :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 05:49 PM~9199520
> *Oh wait! I think Im gonna leave it like this then just clear coat it  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good homie


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2007, 05:49 AM~9202473
> *looking good homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep motavating us......


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 05:48 PM~9199516
> *I havent decided yet :0
> *


now you know what color would look good on it









































a nice metallic herring red with scale patterns


----------



## lone star

i still wanna know how the fuck u hung that door by yourself.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2007, 12:02 PM~9203695
> *i still wanna know how the fuck u hung that door by yourself.
> *


lil helper ***** stronger than he looks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

LOOKING GOOD SKIM.....SHES GONNA BE BAD :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 11:49 PM~9201101
> *I found Hell Bents 1960 brother.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> :0 thats an ugly mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

that herring shit is getting old already :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 11 2007, 05:59 PM~9205372
> *that herring shit is getting old already  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


im not herring you correctly


----------



## hotstuff5964

bastard :no:


----------



## Skim

pretty much done with that rocker on the passenger side.



















so I used a piece of the original rocker to convert it from 4 door to 2 door.


----------



## Skim

while it was open I used POR 15 to rust proof the inside.


----------



## Skim

Heres the patch piece after I cut it down to fit.


----------



## Skim

First I had to drill out the holes in order to plug weld it in to the inner brace.


----------



## Skim

Then proceeded to start welding it in.


----------



## Skim

after a little grinding it was in solid.


----------



## Skim

shot from up top


----------



## Skim

Then all that was left was patiching the hole in the outer skin. Sorry for the flash fucking up the picture.


----------



## Skim

Heres a shot from the inside, theres a small section I will have to lay a patch over because it was where the floor support was welded on and it left a rusted out section when I cut it off.


----------



## Skim

actually you can see the spot that I will replace better in this pic.


----------



## Skim

Overall these rockers are a fuckin bitch. Im just glad I got thru this one. Now I just have to repeat the same on the otherside. :uh:


----------



## Skim

Heres how the ventwing assembly tweaked out the door when it was pushed back. I think I am going to save them by replacing a section of the buick door because its not as bad as I thought once I pulld the vent wing assembly out.


----------



## Skim

its coming along though...


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2007, 09:01 PM~9206290
> *Heres how the ventwing assembly tweaked out the door when it was pushed back. I think I am going to save them by replacing a section of the buick door because its not as bad as I thought once I pulld the vent wing assembly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

I will start on the drivers side rocker first thing in the morning.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 11 2007, 04:59 PM~9205372
> *that herring shit is getting old already  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC FOKKER :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKING GOOD SKIM, KEEP THAT SHIT UP HOMIE........


----------



## 63 ss rider

dam came alonmg way skim, looking real good


----------



## wired61

damn damn damn,,Skim..,u are moving right along,,,,,damn,,,your wife/g/f must hate u being outside so much...lol...u get cussed out every night?lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 11 2007, 07:04 PM~9205855
> *bastard :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2007, 08:56 PM~9206246
> *Heres a shot from the inside, theres a small section I will have to lay a patch over because it was where the floor support was welded on and it left a rusted out section when I cut it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're gonna need to cover that arm-rest :uh:


On a serious note, when you add POR-15 right over-top the rusted areas or are you grinding the rust off first


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 08:38 PM~9199474
> *It lined up ok and its a clean door but unfortunately, when they drug that car over the top of it, it totally tweaked the fuck out of the inside of the door where the ventwing bolts on to.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, but its all good, cause you got that Buick to the rescue.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 11 2007, 08:59 PM~9205372
> *that herring shit is getting old already  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Skim is herring you, but you aint sayin' nothing but a word!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 12 2007, 01:05 AM~9207157
> *damn damn damn,,Skim..,u are moving right along,,,,,damn,,,your wife/g/f must hate u being outside so much...lol...u get cussed out every night?lol
> *


Nah man! She is totally in love with this fool and supports him to the fullest on Hellbent. You know he comes in after a long day of work and puts in overtime on her ass.
:0 








:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

O gawd


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2007, 08:43 AM~9208992
> *Nah man! She is totally in love with this fool and supports him to the fullest on Hellbent.  You know he comes in after a long day of work and puts in overtime on her ass.
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


that nose can come in handy...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2007, 09:43 AM~9208992
> *Nah man! She is totally in love with this fool and supports him to the fullest on Hellbent.  You know he comes in after a long day of work and puts in overtime on her ass.
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


why u gotta be putting her pics out there man, I hope she dont see read the topic. I told you not to lpost them bitches. :angry:


----------



## Skim

well back to work on the car. be back later.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

BAD ASS WORK, KEEP THEM PICS COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2007, 10:43 AM~9208992
> *Nah man! She is totally in love with this fool and supports him to the fullest on Hellbent.  You know he comes in after a long day of work and puts in overtime on her ass.
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Thats One Scary Girl Right There...
:ugh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 11 2007, 05:59 PM~9205372
> *that herring shit is getting old already  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


go crash a truck


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Nov 12 2007, 01:26 PM~9211109
> *go crash a truck
> *


PAISA TRUCK


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2007, 11:49 PM~9201101
> *I found Hell Bents 1960 brother.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my project 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2007, 12:49 AM~9201101
> *I found Hell Bents 1960 brother.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats inspiration right there, i found a 65 convertible in that shape :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

drivers rocker started today, no cool pics to show really.


----------



## Skim

4 door to the rescue one mo gin.


----------



## Skim

here it is ready to live life as a 2 door rocker from now on.


----------



## Skim

out with the old.


----------



## Skim

Before I can put it in, I have to spend a few hours clearing out the old rocker. This one I have to do a little different because the back side was pretty rusted out from front to rear.










heres a pic with no flash so you can see how bad it is back in the rear corner.


----------



## DEVINERI

great work skim, i need to get back on the grind with my project, works been crazy but good work on those rockers they look like a pain in the ass you makin it look ez


----------



## Skim

heres a shot of the back of the rocker after I cut out the rusted back section.










without the flash..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 12 2007, 08:13 PM~9213294
> *great work skim, i need to get back on the grind with my project, works been crazy but good work on those rockers they look like a pain in the ass you makin it look ez
> *


man them rockers are a bitch. I figured today it takes atleast 2.5 days to do each side. The time consuming part is cutting and trimming and cleaning up the metal to fit. The welding is the easy part. :0 

Get back on that 63 man, I have been waiting for more pics.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 12 2007, 08:49 AM~9208760
> *You're gonna need to cover that arm-rest :uh:
> On a serious note, when you add POR-15 right over-top the rusted areas or are you grinding the rust off first
> *


POR-15 stands for Paint Over Rust.I think you need to get the big flakes off and let her have it as it does not need to be rust free as the paint stops the rusting.

Great stuff.


----------



## Skim

preparing for the rocker to go in..


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

its almost that time..


----------



## Skim

heres after a little quick test fit. I still have to grind some more to make it fit perfect before I clamp it in and start welding. I called it quits because I ran out of thin cut off wheels. I'll post more pics after tomorrow.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Nov 11 2007, 05:59 PM~9205372-->
> 
> 
> 
> that herring shit is getting old already  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 11 2007, 06:10 PM~9205462
> *im not herring you correctly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 09:13 PM~9213295
> *heres a shot of the back of the rocker after I cut out the rusted back section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the flash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As always Skim, great work. :worship: However, do you think you could have been able to do the rockers with repos had you not had the Buick? :scrutinize: :dunno: Are the reproduction rockers out there decent enough to do the kind of repair that you are doing? :uh: Keeping us glued to LIL with those detailed pictures of yours.  :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: HELL BENT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Nov 12 2007, 09:01 PM~9213763
> *As always Skim, great work. :worship:  However, do you think you could have been able to do the rockers with repos had you not had the Buick? :scrutinize:  :dunno: Are the reproduction rockers out there decent enough to do the kind of repair that you are doing? :uh:  Keeping us glued to LIL with those detailed pictures of yours.   :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


Actually I used the rockers from the white 61 4 door. The only problem is they dont make a full reproduction rocker that has the inner brace running through it front to back only the front half or they make the back plate to cover it. Thats why I chose to use OG rockers. The day they make a complete pre assembled 1 piece full rocker WITH the inner structure will be a good day. Until then I will keep using OG sheetmetal and make it work. The struggle makes it more rewarding. Now I just wish I had a fuckin plasma cutter, it would cut my work time in half.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 11:46 PM~9214843
> *Actually I used the rockers from the white 61 4 door. The only problem is they dont make a full reproduction rocker that has the inner brace running through it front to back only the front half or they make the back plate to cover it. Thats why I chose to use OG rockers. The day they make a complete pre assembled 1 piece full rocker WITH the inner structure will be a good day. Until then I will keep using OG sheetmetal and make it work. The struggle makes it more rewarding. Now I just wish I had a fuckin plasma cutter, it would cut my work time in half.
> *


Thats True They Only Make Inner & Outer Rocker Not The Center Part... Lucky For Me It Just Some Of My Outter An Some Of My Inter Is F&^%#@ UP....


----------



## CHE1

Just something for you to look at Skimpaholic.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 12 2007, 08:16 PM~9213320
> *POR-15 stands for Paint Over Rust.I think you need to get the big flakes off and let her have it as it does not need to be rust free as the paint stops the rusting.
> 
> Great stuff.
> *


Thanks for the reply. I know what the meaning meant actually but you get some mixed opinions about how to apply it. Some say there's a 3 stage method that includes cleaning, an inhibitor, and then the POR-15??

I bought some stuff yesterday that's newer than POR-15 so I figured what the hell.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

DAMN THOSE WHERE SOME GOOD PICS, I'M LEARNING ALOT
FROM THIS TOPIC. GOOD WORK SKIM :thumbsup: 
HOPE TO SEE SOME MORE TOMMOROW


----------



## Austin Ace

Why not buy a plasma cutter? You would get your money out of it.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 01:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my s'Pics or it didnt happen'  hop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fool didnt wanna leave. We kicked some street knowledge, chopped it up for a minute then I told him to raise the fuck up and get ghost.
> 
> I still dont know how the fuck he got up there.  :uh:
> *


Fuck yeah!! how much for that little bastard shipped to az


----------



## LowandBeyond

great work Skim! Keep it up. :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work Skim...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Nov 13 2007, 04:56 PM~9219475
> *Fuck yeah!! how much for that little bastard shipped to az
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 13 2007, 08:28 AM~9216927
> *Thanks for the reply. I know what the meaning meant actually but you get some mixed opinions about how to apply it. Some say there's a 3 stage method that includes cleaning, an inhibitor, and then the POR-15??
> 
> I bought some stuff yesterday that's newer than POR-15 so I figured what the hell.
> *


I know this is off the topic at head but hell this topic has shit loads of good stuff.

I know a guy who had new floors put in his car.Now he is a painter and loves por-15.Now this is is the part that blew my mind he purposely left the bare metal out in the weather to make it rust to use POR-15.

Call me a lier but I saw it and went shit thats crazy.Also the beattle pans I have built at teh shop I woork at all we use is POR-15 on them and shit they look great and last a long time.


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS SKIM...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE.


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim.


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Nov 13 2007, 04:56 PM~9219475
> *Fuck yeah!! how much for that little bastard shipped to az
> *


  ..............
























They make AWESOME pets..these are mine........and no they cannot get rabies. :uh: 
Oh yeah.....great work on the 61 Skim!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 14 2007, 09:37 AM~9225104
> * ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make AWESOME pets..these are mine........and no they cannot get rabies. :uh:
> Oh yeah.....great work on the 61 Skim!!!
> *


OOOOhhhhhhh SNAP! That's crazy!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 14 2007, 09:37 AM~9225104
> * ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make AWESOME pets..these are mine........and no they cannot get rabies. :uh:
> Oh yeah.....great work on the 61 Skim!!!
> *


This dude has a cat like mine :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fuck that lol


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 12 2007, 09:16 PM~9213320
> *POR-15 stands for Paint Over Rust.I think you need to get the big flakes off and let her have it as it does not need to be rust free as the paint stops the rusting.
> 
> Great stuff.
> *



SIMILAR PRODUCT WITH OUT THE ACID  
noverox


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 14 2007, 08:30 AM~9225476
> *This dude has a cat like mine :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

That bottom fucker looks big. :around:


----------



## wired61

damn,,,,thats crazy,,,i think thats how Skim is gettin so much done,,,he got a gang of them fools over there helpin him,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

nice work bro....will be 3 times worth the time and effort :biggrin:


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 14 2007, 09:43 PM~9230072
> *damn,,,,thats crazy,,,i think thats how Skim is gettin so much done,,,he got a gang of them fools over there helpin him,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 14 2007, 10:40 PM~9230940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


didnt u have a pet skunk too if I remembered from another topic?


----------



## Austin Ace

Hey Skim,

I'm working on getting a garage built behind my house, are you down to through up a piece on one of the inside walls?


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2007, 11:43 PM~9230962
> *didnt u have a pet skunk too if I remembered from another topic?
> *


 Bro...I had skunks....raccoons...a few different exotic squirrels....woodchucks......mountain lions...coatmundis...mongooses....and yes skunks..lolol.
Skunks were cool. Even though they were decented if you made em mad they would still run up to you and do a handstand and try to face you with thier ass and spray... :0 
I used to do exotic animals for a living...fun shit man. I miss it.
A I said good job on the 61 any new progress pics?....


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2007, 09:43 PM~9230962
> *didnt u have a pet skunk too if I remembered from another topic?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: that would be a killer pet does it hate cats??? soryy for the OT


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 15 2007, 09:34 AM~9232975
> *Bro...I had skunks....raccoons...a few different exotic squirrels....woodchucks......mountain lions...coatmundis...mongooses....and yes skunks..lolol.
> Skunks were cool. Even though they were decented if you made em mad they would still run up to you and do a handstand and try to face you with thier ass and spray... :0
> I used to do exotic animals for a living...fun shit man. I miss it.
> A I said good job on the 61 any new progress pics?....
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 15 2007, 11:00 AM~9233093
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 15 2007, 09:34 AM~9232975
> *Bro...I had skunks....raccoons...a few different exotic squirrels....woodchucks......mountain lions...coatmundis...mongooses....and yes skunks..lolol.
> Skunks were cool. Even though they were decented if you made em mad they would still run up to you and do a handstand and try to face you with thier ass and spray... :0
> I used to do exotic animals for a living...fun shit man. I miss it.
> A I said good job on the 61 any new progress pics?....
> *


They say skunks are smarter than cats or dogs, is that true?

Gimme a racoon bro, we had a few of those......were you able to fully domesticate one?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What is this Animal Planet up in this bitch? I thought it was all about the herring?


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2007, 11:50 AM~9233413
> *What is this Animal Planet up in this bitch? I thought it was all about the herring?
> *


LMAO............ :biggrin: 
I will start an off topic post on exotic critters......this is Skims time to shine


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 15 2007, 11:08 AM~9233554
> *......this is Skims time to shine
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2007, 10:50 AM~9233413
> *What is this Animal Planet up in this bitch? I thought it was all about the herring?
> *


Only the wealthy have pet Herrings!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NENz1rEJgRk


61's swangin......


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 16 2007, 01:52 AM~9239315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Are we going to be seeing a build topic, or is it for sale?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2007, 03:28 AM~9144848
> *So I came home tonight and this little fucker was eating my shop cats food on the trunk of the Impala. Since I'm a believer of 'Pics or it didnt happen'  I took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwin up the W...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SNAPS! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2007, 09:50 AM~9233413
> *What is this Animal Planet up in this bitch? I thought it was all about the herring?
> *



what is this the dupont registry? keep that motor trend crap outta here...i'd rather peep game on possums than audis


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 16 2007, 10:34 AM~9240930
> *what is this the dupont registry?  keep that motor trend crap outta here...i'd rather peep game on possums than audis
> *


lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 16 2007, 03:49 AM~9240205
> *:0  Are we going to be seeing a build topic, or is it for sale?
> *


build up topic no dought ..not for sale maybe trdes..


----------



## MAYHEM

*~*~THE GREATEST CHUCK NORRIS FACTS OF ALL TIME~*~*

1*It takes 14 puppeteers to make Chuck Norris smile, but only 2 to make him destroy an orphanage

2*Chuck Norris' Penis is a third degree blackbelt, and an honorable 32nd-degree mason.

3*Chuck Norris can sneeze with his eyes open.

4*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is based on a true story: Chuck Norris once swallowed a turtle whole, and when he crapped it out, the turtle was six feet tall so he taught it karate.

5*Behind every successful man, there is a woman. Behind every dead man, there is Chuck Norris

6*Chuck Norris does not follow fashion trends, they follow him. But then he turns around and kicks their ass. Nobody follows Chuck Norris

7*Chuck Norris does not wear a condom. Because there is no such thing as protection from Chuck Norris

8*Chuck Norris once kicked a horse in the chin. Its decendants are known today as Giraffes.

9*Chuck Norris knows the last digit of pi.

10*Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.

11*Chuck Norris once ate an entire bottle of sleeping pills. They made him blink 

12*There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live. 

13*According to the Bible, God created the universe in six days. Before that, Chuck Norris created God by snapping his fingers

14*When God said, "let there be light", Chuck Norris said, "say 'please'."

15*The Bible was originally titled "Chuck Norris and Friends"

16*Chuck Norris sleeps with a pillow under his gun.

17*Chuck Norris eats steak for every single meal. Most times he forgets to kill the cow.

18*Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris.

19*Chuck Norris got a perfect score on his SAT's, simply by writing Chuck Norris for every answer.

20*Chuck Norris doesn't go on the internet, he has every internet site stored in his memory. He refreshes webpages by blinking.

21*When Chuck Norris was denied an Egg McMuffin at McDonald's because it was 10:35, he roundhouse kicked the store so hard it became a Wendy's.

22*Chuck Norris was what Willis was talkin' about.

23*In an average living room there are 1,242 objects Chuck Norris could use to kill you, including the room itself.

24*Chuck Norris knows everything there is to know - Except for the definition of mercy.

25*Sticks and stones may break your bones, but a Chuck Norris glare will liquefy your kidneys.

26*When Chuck Norris goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.

27*When Chuck Norris has sex with a man, it won't be because he is gay. It will be because he has run out of women.

28*There is no chin under Chuck Norris' Beard. There is only another fist. 

29*When Chuck Norris wants an egg, he cracks open a chicken.

30*Chuck Norris is the only man who has, literally, beaten the odds. With his fists.

31*Chuck Norris was the fourth wise man, who gave baby Jesus the gift of beard, which he carried with him until he died. The other three wise men were enraged by the preference that Jesus showed to Chuck's gift, and arranged to have him written out of the bible. All three died soon after of mysterious roundhouse-kick related injuries.

32*When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

33*Chuck Norris once ate four 30lb bowling balls without chewing.

34*Chuck Norris successfully seperated twins conjoined at the head by roundkicking them in the face.

35*Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

36*Chuck Norris doesn't daydream. He's too busy giving other people nightmares

37*Think of a hot woman. Chuck Norris did her.

38*Chuck Norris doesnt use after shave, he uses liquid hot magma.

39*Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

40*Chuck Norris is responsible for China's over-population. He hosted a Karate tournament in Beijing and all women within 1,000 miles became pregnant instantly.

41*Godzilla is a Japanese rendition of Chuck Norris' first visit to Tokyo.

42*Nagasaki never had a bomb dropped on it. Chuck Norris jumped out of a plane and punched the ground.

43*Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.

44*There are no steroids in baseball. Just players Chuck Norris has breathed on.

45*A man once asked Chuck Norris if his real name is "Charles". Chuck Norris did not respond, he simply stared at him until he exploded.

46*Contrary to popular belief, America is not a democracy, it is a Chucktatorship.

47*Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

48*There is no such thing as global warming. Chuck Norris was cold, so he turned the sun up.

49*When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn’t lifting himself up, he’s pushing the Earth down.

50*Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

51*Chuck Norris’ hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.

52*Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits. 

53*When Chuck Norris falls in water, Chuck Norris doesn't get wet. Water gets Chuck Norris'd.

54*Chuck Norris has two speeds. Walk, and Kill. 

55*Chuck Norris is currently suing myspace for taking the name of what he calls everything around you.

56*Superman once watched an episode of Walker, Texas Ranger. He then cried himself to sleep.

57*Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost

58*MacGyver can build an airplane out of gum and paper clips, but Chuck Norris can roundhouse-kick his head through a wall and take it.

59*Chuck Norris uses Tabasco Sauce for eye drops.

60*Chuck Norris once challenged Lance Armstrong in a "Who has more testicles?" contest. Chuck Norris won by 5.

61*Chuck Norris once worked as a weatherman for the San Diego evening news. Every night he would make the same forecast: Partly cloudy with a 75% chance of Pain.

62*Chuck Norris eats beef jerky and craps gunpowder. Then, he uses that gunpowder to make a bullet, which he uses to kill a cow and make more beef jerky. Some people refer to this as the "Circle of Life."

63*Chuck Norris can split the atom. With his bare hands.

64*The opening scene of the movie "Saving Private Ryan" is loosely based on games of dodgeball Chuck Norris played in second grade.

65*Crop circles are Chuck Norris' way of telling the world that sometimes corn needs to lie the fuck down

66*Chuck Norris doesn't shave his balls because hair doesn't grow on steel.

67*A unicorn once kicked Chuck Norris. This is why they no longer exist.

68*Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his dad

69*Chuck Norris only masturbates to pictures of Chuck Norris. 

70*Chuck Norris and Mr. T walked into a bar. The bar was instantly destroyed, as that level of awesome cannot be contained in one building.

71*Chuck Norris does not wear sun block. The Sun wears Chuck Block.

72*Chuck Norris is 1/8th Cherokee. This has nothing to do with ancestry, the man ate a fucking Indian

73*Jesus walked on water so Chuck Norris walked on Jesus

74*Some people wear Superman pajamas. Superman wears Chuck Norris pajamas

75*What kind of house does Chuck Norris live in? A round house

76*When Chuck Norris sends in his taxes, he sends in blank forms and only includes a picture of himself, crouched and ready to attack. Chuck Norris has never paid taxes.

77*Chuck Norris once shot down a German fighter plane with his finger, by yelling, "Bang"

78*Chuck Norris shits his own pants, just so he can take off his shit-filled underwear, and kick the shit out of his own shit.

79*Chuck Norris doesn't believe in Germany.

80*Chuck Norris grinds his coffee with his teeth and boils the water with his own rage.

81*For some, the left testicle is larger than the right one. For Chuck Norris, each testicle is larger than the other one.

82*Chuck Norris’ favourite cut of meat is the roundhouse.

83*According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Chuck Norris can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.

84*Someone once videotaped Chuck Norris getting pissed off. It was called Walker: Texas Chain Saw Masacre.

85*In the beginning there was nothing...then Chuck Norris Roundhouse kicked that nothing in the face and said "Get a job". That is the story of the universe.

86*Chuck Norris once pulled out a single hair from his beard and skewered three men through the heart with it.

87*On his birthday, Chuck Norris randomly selects one lucky child to be thrown into the sun

88*Chuck Norris never loses at Rock, Paper, Scissors because he never plays Rock, Paper, Scissors. He plays Rock, Paper, Scissors, Roundhouse Kick. Chuck Norris never loses at Rock, Paper, Scissors, Roundhouse kick.

89*Most people have 23 pairs of chromosomes. Chuck Norris has 72... and they're all poisonous

90*It's often said that The Bible is the word of the Lord. In actuality, The Bible is the word of the Lord reciting the words of Chuck Norris.

91*Chuck Norris once ate a monkey and pooped out a human.

92*Chuck Norris does not need to stay in shape, he simply rearranges the atoms in his body to whatever suits him best.

93*Chuck Norris once visited the town of Celibacy. When he left they changed the name of the town to Bangkok

94*Chuck Norris round house kicked Jesus to the cross

95*Chuch Norris' poop is considered currency in Argentina.

96*Chuck Norris' penis is so big that it has it's own penis. It's still bigger than yours. 

97*Chuck Norris once killed a man by punching his shadow.

98*Chuck Norris doesn't have to roundhouse kick you. He kicks your foot and makes you roundhouse kick yourself.

99*Chuck Norris' farts can bend time

100*Chuck Norris has such a high sperm count that women chew before they swallow

101*The best part of waking up, is not Folgers in your cup, but knowing that Chuck Norris didn't kill you in your sleep

102*When telemarketers call Chuck Norris at home, he tells them to go fuck their mothers and they always do out of fear 

103*Chuck Norris has a pet kitten - every night for a snack

104*Chuck Norris has never looked a baby in the eyes cause it might make him cry but if he does it also makes him want to punch a baby

105*Chuck Norris once punched a woman in the vagina just because he felt like it

106*Chuck Norris has VIAGRA eye drops just so he looks hard

107*Chuck Norris covers his Slip 'n' Slide with gravel

108*Chuck Norris sent Jesus a birthday card on December 25th and it wasn't Jesus’ birthday. Jesus was to scared to correct Chuck Norris and to this day December 25th is known as Jesus' birthday

109*Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress

110*Any one can pee on the floor but only Chuck Norris can poop on the ceiling

111*Chuck Norris doesn't believe in rubber condoms. Instead, he sticks his penis in a girl, and uses that girl as a condom while fucking another

112*Chuck Norris impregnates women simply by staring at their breasts

113*Chuck Norris' circumcized foreskin is used as the rain tarp for Yankee's Stadium

114*Chuck Norris paints his walls by throwing children at them

115*A Handicap parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Chuck Norris and that you will be handicapped if you park there

116*Chuck Norris visits an active volcano every morning to get some of "The best damn espresso on Earth"

117*Chuck Norris eats lightning and farts thunder

118*The sun is what happened when Chuck put a lighter to his fart


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 16 2007, 11:34 AM~9240930
> *what is this the dupont registry?  keep that motor trend crap outta here...i'd rather peep game on possums than audis
> *


You aint down with them German Folks huh?


----------



## Skim

Well after 4 days of having to work, I will be back on the car 1st thing in the morning. I will have new pics up tomorrow night :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 07:10 PM~9243817
> *Well after 4 days of having to work, I will be back on the car 1st thing in the morning. I will have new pics up tomorrow night  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2007, 03:51 PM~9243686
> *You aint down with them German Folks huh?
> *



I am German  :biggrin: 



TTT for endless cutting wheels, tack welds and grinding


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 16 2007, 09:35 PM~9245452
> *I am German   :biggrin:
> TTT for endless cutting wheels, tack welds and grinding
> *



TRUE!! I ran out of the thin ones and tractor supply had to order them for me. Only other place that has them is the autobody supply store and they are hella expensive there and they only sell them in a box of 50 or some shit.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

i would almost buy them in bulk just for the sheer convenience of it...never seem to have enough of the damn things....same for mig wire spools....always run out of the crap when you need it most...you run gas on your hobart? able to run any kind of beads or straight tacks?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 16 2007, 09:41 PM~9245491
> *i would almost buy them in bulk just for the sheer convenience of it...never seem to have enough of the damn things....same for mig wire spools....always run out of the crap when you need it most...you run gas on your hobart?  able to run any kind of beads or straight tacks?
> *


Im running gas on it, I can do beads also. If its on thick metal I just turn the heat up and lay them beads up.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 09:22 PM~9245767
> *Im running gas on it, I can do beads also. If its on thick metal I just turn the heat up and lay them beads up.
> *



shit i might have to get on that program...i've been running flux core strictly because i was told you can't run beads on sheet metal regardless...tack welds are destroying the shit out of my motivation...takin a ***** age for the mellowest of patch panels..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 16 2007, 10:45 PM~9245930
> *shit i might have to get on that program...i've been running flux core strictly because i was told you can't run beads on sheet metal regardless...tack welds are destroying the shit out of my motivation...takin a ***** age for the mellowest of patch panels..
> *


well technically you shouldnt run a constant bead on a sheet metal panel or you will warp the fuck out of it. I tend to jump around and do like an inch bead at a time but at different areas to keep the area from warping or atleast down to a minimum. I have warped spots on this car I aint gonna lie, I just try to do what i can and i will let final bodywork do the rest. I wont rest until the car is absolutely arrow straight when im done with the bodywork.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 11:29 PM~9246131
> *well technically you shouldnt run a constant bead on a sheet metal panel or you will warp the fuck out of it. I tend to jump around and do like an inch bead at a time but at different areas to keep the area from warping or atleast down to a minimum. I have warped spots on this car I aint gonna lie, I just try to do what i can and i will let final bodywork do the rest. I wont rest until the car is absolutely arrow straight when im done with the bodywork.
> *


Best way to do it..

and the build gets greater and greater everytime i look at it... :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 10:29 PM~9246131
> *well technically you shouldnt run a constant bead on a sheet metal panel or you will warp the fuck out of it. I tend to jump around and do like an inch bead at a time but at different areas to keep the area from warping or atleast down to a minimum. I have warped spots on this car I aint gonna lie, I just try to do what i can and i will let final bodywork do the rest. I wont rest until the car is absolutely arrow straight when im done with the bodywork.
> *



yea a staggered cris-cross type pattern is definitely best but shit, an inch bead at a time...thats a good 20 tacks in one swipe...what kind of gas are you running? i need to change up my shit cause tacks are ghey


----------



## the GRINCH

im about to join the *im picking mine up today , along with CASEY MEARS 61 rag gotta fix the air ride on caseys rag * :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

NICE WORK SKIM


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 17 2007, 08:04 AM~9247293
> *im about to join the  im picking mine up today , along with CASEY  MEARS  61 rag gotta fix the air ride on caseys rag  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 17 2007, 09:04 AM~9247293
> *im about to join the  im picking mine up today , along with CASEY  MEARS  61 rag gotta fix the air ride on caseys rag </span> :biggrin:
> *



The first phone conversation:

*CASEY MEARS: *I am well known in the motorsports industry, you may know me from T.V.

*the GRINCH:* Oh yeah? What exactly do you do? 

*CASEY MEARS:* I AM A NASCAR DRIVER

*the GRINCH:* NAH. Aint never heard of you before.

*CASEY MEARS: *Really? are you sure?

*the GRINCH:* I am positive as HIV that I aint ever heard of your ass.

*CASEY MEARS:* Ok then, would you like to come and pickup my 61 this weekend to fix the air ride?

<span style=\'color:green\'>*the GRINCH: *I need directions, I will be there. 

:roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf

skim this thred is the only reason i havent got rid of my 64, i would try to get rid of it. but then when i would see this, i knew there was hope for mine as long as im patient..... come january im hittin mine harder than ron jeremy.. keep the pics comin....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Nov 17 2007, 01:43 PM~9248608
> *skim this thred is the only reason i havent got rid of my 64, i would try to get rid of it. but then when i would see this, i knew there was hope for mine as long as im patient..... come january im hittin mine harder than ron jeremy..  keep the pics comin....
> *


Thats real shit man. Just stick to it.  

I got some more done to it but I forgot the camera so I cant download pics til tomorrow which is better anyways so I will have more pics to post tomorrow nite.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Looks good Skim!I was going to go scoop up the barn door truck today but I have the flu.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9250706
> *Looks good Skim!I was going to go scoop up the barn door truck today but I have the flu.
> *


 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

awesome!Same color as mine.Does it belong to one of your homies?


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9251098
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a truck you don't see everyday. And keep up the good work Skim. The build will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 17 2007, 10:22 AM~9247586
> *The first phone conversation:
> 
> CASEY MEARS: I am well known in the motorsports industry, you may know me from T.V.
> 
> the GRINCH: Oh yeah? What exactly do you do?
> 
> CASEY MEARS: I AM A NASCAR DRIVER
> 
> the GRINCH:  NAH. Aint never heard of you before.
> 
> CASEY MEARS: Really? are you sure?
> 
> the GRINCH: I am positive as HIV that I aint ever heard of your ass.
> 
> CASEY MEARS: Ok then, would you like to come and pickup my 61 this weekend to fix the air ride?
> 
> the GRINCH: I need directions, I will be there.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I'm with him too I didn't know who the hell he was. :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Nov 18 2007, 01:42 AM~9251555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2YUti4IKSJA


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2007, 10:41 AM~9252418
> *I'm with him too I didn't know who the hell he was.  :roflmao:
> *


That is Rick Mears nephew. Rick Mears is the well known F1/Indy race car driver.


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9251098
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 theres one in front of my house my neighbor drivers its white vw p/u bout a late 50s i wanna drive it


----------



## 155/80/13

looking good skim :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 07:20 PM~9213359
> *heres after a little quick test fit. I still have to grind some more to make it fit perfect before I clamp it in and start welding. I called it quits because I ran out of thin cut off wheels. I'll post more pics after tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

replaced the inner rear section of the rocker first.










this was the new piece I used and cut down to fit.


----------



## Skim

first some POR 15



















installed.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2007, 07:01 PM~9255122
> *first some POR 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

note, I weld an inner brace from 1x3 thick square tubing to keep the rockers from flexing once they are all back together. The convertibles have an inner piece inside them that cant be duplicated, (atleast I cant) so this is a bit stout but it works bad ass.


----------



## ROBERTO G

how much money and time have been used on this project


----------



## Skim

next I had to convert these bact to 2 door rockers. I did it while the rocker was of the car this time. It was easier.



















the section I will weld in is off the original rockers.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 08:06 PM~9255145
> *how much money and time have been used on this project
> *


not a lot of money, more time than anything. Lotta hours into this thing.

Heres the finished product about to get welded in.


----------



## Skim

the front welded in










rear not welded, I had to cut them open to weld the support brace I added.


----------



## Skim

drill out the factory spot welds and pop that rocker right open.










that way I could get to the new inner brace I welded in.


----------



## Skim

almost done with this side.


----------



## Skim

getting alot closer to hitting the blaster soon. Pretty soon it will be all bare metal and in primer.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Damn Skim, you are doing a great job, keep up the good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

get down on the get down


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## scrapin82regal

Bustin


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevy-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Keep this mufucca movin' like an intersection.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HELL BENT


----------



## elcoshiloco

Gotdamned Skim, you been busier than a one legged man @ -a- asskicking contest.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 19 2007, 09:55 PM~9261911
> *HERRING MINT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 100spoke

you have done alot of work :0


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good keep it up


----------



## Skim

Seth, have David call me, I need to get those rear floor sections quick. Im almost ready to install the floor pans. I will get them trimmed to fit tomorrow and post pics then. They line up like shit in the very front so I am going to have to modify them a little. 

I need to lay the rear floor section down first because the main floors overlap on top of them. The rocker is fully done. I spent 8 hours on the car today.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2007, 07:41 PM~9262650
> *Seth, have David call me, I need to get those rear floor sections quick. Im almost ready to install the floor pans. I will get them trimmed to fit tomorrow and post pics then. They line up like shit in the very front so I am going to have to modify them a little.
> 
> I need to lay the rear floor section down first because the main floors overlap on top of them. The rocker is fully done. I spent 8 hours on the car today.
> *


 :0 any pics??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 19 2007, 09:46 PM~9262683
> *:0 any pics??
> *


Tomorrow night I'll post pics, Drivers side door is now on too.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 19 2007, 07:35 PM~9262603
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2007, 10:14 PM~9262945
> *Tomorrow night I'll post pics, Drivers side door is now on too.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt for the homie Skim! Definately isn't playing! :biggrin:


----------



## slo

you going with media blast or acid dip. acid dip is way more thurough as your blast will only get most of what you can see. where as the dip will get any nook and cranny.

just wondering what you thought bout it. 

awesome progress

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

:worship: :worship: :worship:* NICE WORK BRO *


----------



## 83LINCOLN

tight pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:05 PM~9266862
> *tight pics
> *


x2


----------



## vengence

damn skim,you really kickin ass


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2007, 11:28 AM~9266634
> *you going with media blast or acid dip. acid dip is way more thurough as your blast will only get most of what you can see. where as the dip will get any nook and cranny.
> 
> just wondering what you thought bout it.
> 
> awesome progress
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


i wouldnt think he would get it acid dipped,,cuz it would get inside the frame whre he has POR-15'd it...probly media blast,,,be my guess


----------



## -SUPER62-

where's the new pics??... :angry: ...It's like I'm waiting for a new episode


----------



## Leonelmtz2003

We're all waiting bro, its cool.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 20 2007, 04:22 PM~9268506
> *where's the new pics??... :angry: ...It's like I'm waiting for a new episode
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 20 2007, 05:22 PM~9268506
> *where's the new pics??... :angry: ...It's like I'm waiting for a new episode
> *


I didnt post them or I would have been late for work tonight. I will post them tomorrow cuz I get off work at 7 in the morning, I'll try to get them posted if I dont go right to bed.

Ordered the far rear floor pan from David "Grinch". Thanks for hooking me up. Once it gets here I will have the floors in.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This topic is hot like cajun spiced Herring.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2007, 12:28 PM~9266634
> *you going with media blast or acid dip. acid dip is way more thurough as your blast will only get most of what you can see. where as the dip will get any nook and cranny.
> 
> just wondering what you thought bout it.
> 
> awesome progress
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



I dont like acid dip for various reasons. Restoring old VW's I knew people who would get it done and heres what would happen, The car gets dipped in acid and is left bare metal. Unless you re-dip the whole shell in oxide primer, anywhere you cant reach with the primer gun like inside the quarter panels will start to rust from the inside out. The rockers will rust from the inside out and the chemicals get trapped inside the body seams. On hot days the chemical wants to ooze out of the seams and this will cause the paint to blister in certain areas.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2007, 10:17 PM~9270714
> *I dont like acid dip for various reasons. Restoring old VW's I knew people who would get it done and heres what would happen, The car gets dipped in acid and is left bare metal. Unless you re-dip the whole shell in oxide primer, anywhere you cant reach with the primer gun like inside the quarter panels will start to rust from the inside out. The rockers will rust from the inside out and the chemicals get trapped inside the body seams. On hot days the chemical wants to ooze out of the seams and this will cause the paint to blister in certain areas.
> *


DAMN, Some good info. looks like my 63's goin to the blaster


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2007, 10:09 PM~9270635
> *I didnt post them or I would have been late for work tonight. I will post them tomorrow cuz I get off work at 7 in the morning, I'll try to get them posted if I dont go right to bed.
> 
> Ordered the far rear floor pan from David "Grinch".  Thanks for hooking me up. Once it gets here I will have the floors in.
> *


You dont need to sleep...I think you should bust ass on it as soon as you get home...Since you work nights you should pull an all dayer :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 18 2007, 08:24 PM~9255252
> *Damn Skim, you are doing a great job, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
x3
x4
x5


bAD ASS sHYT MAN


----------



## 41bowtie

Some more inspiration.


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 09:38 AM~9272769
> *:0
> *


----------



## Skim

Heres the drivers door. Its actually a 62 door but basically the same once I weld up the trim holes.










inners finished


----------



## Skim

The door lines up good with the rocker.










also finished that hole on the passenger side rocker yesterday.


----------



## Skim

started to fit the new floor pans.










But not happy at all how they fit where they meet the firewall floor. Theres a huge gap that I will have to modify.


----------



## Austin Ace

Seam sealer would help smooth out some of the imperfections?


----------



## Skim

Had to cut out the far rear floors but I just ordered those from David's Impala Parts. These need to go in first before the front floors.


----------



## Austin Ace

We had to really work to close the center gap on my 70.


----------



## Skim

Tomorrow I will finish this area that was cut from the wiper cowl.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 21 2007, 08:48 AM~9272974
> *Seam sealer would help smooth out some of the imperfections?
> *


yeah Pnut it will a little bit. 

On that gap Im going to cut it beneath the fold, clamp it and weld in a section to fill where I stretch it out.


----------



## Austin Ace

If someone was just looking at the Pics they would assume you had a whole crew workin on the 61, Hell you work faster than a lot of shops. Keep it moving....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 08:52 AM~9272986
> *yeah Pnut it will a little bit.
> 
> On that gap Im going to cut it beneath the fold, clamp it and weld in a section to fill where I stretch it out.
> *


Like a crescent shape wedge?


----------



## Skim

Yeah kind of, just like it is in the pic I posted but on the flatter portion I will section in the new gap so I can keep the fold like it is.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

lookin good :nicoderm: its starting to get juicy now, almost to the
paint booth!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 21 2007, 09:50 AM~9272979
> *We had to really work to close the center gap on my 70.
> *


I had a similar problem with a 64 I just put floors in. It wasn't as bad as skims though.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hell Bent is actually complete, Skim's just posting snippets of pictures here and there to make it look like a winter project.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 21 2007, 11:22 AM~9273850
> *Hell Bent is actually complete, Skim's just posting snippets of pictures here and there to make it look like a winter project.
> *


shit still so far to go...  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 21 2007, 08:55 AM~9272992
> *If someone was just looking at the Pics they would assume you had a whole crew workin on the 61, Hell you work faster than a lot of shops. Keep it moving....
> *


 :0 :0 Powered by Hawaiian Punch, Turkey sandwiches and country music playing on the radio in the background.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 18 2007, 07:24 PM~9255252
> *Damn Skim, you are doing a great job, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

twins ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## the GRINCH

*casey mears 61 rag redoing the air ride * :biggrin: little motivation


----------



## the GRINCH

my cowl panel , and you thought your cowl was bad , but surprising the rest of the car is decent other than floors


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 10:49 PM~9277926
> *twins ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That mafucca looks like it got stuck in the 3 wheel pose, but the wheel came back down. lol


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 27 2007, 10:53 PM~7566210-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 09:49 PM~9277926
> *twins ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 21 2007, 10:29 PM~9278285
> *That mafucca looks like it got stuck in the 3 wheel pose, but the wheel came back down. lol
> *


*tha batterys was weak when i took tha pic , need to let them charge for about a decade , its got a 3 pump setup on it , just look at it its ready to hit a hella three *


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 09:07 AM~9273033
> *Yeah kind of, just like it is in the pic I posted but on the flatter portion I will section in the new gap so I can keep the fold like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My suggestion would be to clamp the front piece of the floor pans to the fire wall first, then work toward the rear. as you may know already??Drill holes on the outer lip of the floor pans for spot welded the pan in place. By going from front to back, you have more of a over lapping lip over the rear brace to work with..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 07:48 AM~9272975
> *Had to cut out the far rear floors but I just ordered those from David's Impala Parts. These need to go in first before the front floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAD A HELL OF A TIME FIND A REAR UNDERSEAT FLOOR FOR MY 62 VERT EVERYONE WAS SAYING IT WAS OUT OF STOCK.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 09:44 AM~9272965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you have to modify the hump for the tranny and engine combo?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

daMN SKIM I could read this topic for hours!!! Its great! wanna do one of my verts for me!! you puttin in a ton of man hours!! if you say you charge $25 an hour for labor(which is to cheap) i bet ya will have atlest $25,000 $$$ of labor in it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 21 2007, 11:56 PM~9279482
> *Do you have to modify the hump for the tranny and engine combo?
> *


No because I am not going with the escalade trans. I will have to modify the crossmember a little for the pan and run aftermarket motor mounts.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 08:40 AM~9272949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a nice solid 61 rag


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 22 2007, 02:37 AM~9280253
> *that looks like a nice solid 61 rag
> *


You wanna roll with my new car club :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2007, 12:47 AM~9279430
> *I HAD A HELL OF A TIME FIND A REAR UNDERSEAT FLOOR FOR MY 62 VERT EVERYONE WAS SAYING IT WAS OUT OF STOCK.
> *


you should have called me i have a few more in stock :biggrin: and you could have drove here and saved on shipping :biggrin: im only 2 hours from gboro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 11:41 PM~9278387
> *tha batterys was weak when i took tha pic , need to let them charge for about a decade , its got a 3 pump setup on it , just look at it its ready to hit a hella three
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Did some more work today. Some thanksgiving welding. I'll post a couple pics tomorrow.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 22 2007, 11:12 AM~9281983
> *you should have called me i have a few more in stock  :biggrin:  and you could have drove here and saved on shipping  :biggrin: im only 2 hours from gboro
> *



Are they the one peice underseat pans? or the 2 peices? i got some old sytle 2 peices from a friend but would rather have and one peice and they aint in the car yet so might be interested if you have some. whats the price?


----------



## Skim

They are 1 piece that go fully across one side to the other. I had a set of the 2 piece before and they suck ass.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2007, 01:54 AM~9285945
> *Are they the one peice underseat pans? or the 2 peices? i got some old sytle 2 peices from a friend but would rather have and one peice and they aint  in the car yet so might be interested if you have some. whats the price?
> *


100.00 , plus shipping or drive and get it , and yes it is a one piece made by dynacorn :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 12:52 AM~9286128
> *They are 1 piece that go fully across one side to the other. I had a set of the 2 piece before and they suck ass.
> *


train derailment :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 01:13 PM~9287861
> *train derailment  :uh:
> *


for reals :uh: 










it was cold as shit yesterday but got some stuff done. 62 doors welded up the old trim holes.


----------



## Skim

also welded up the cowl area that was cut open.


----------



## Skim

rolled the car out today to sweep and clean up my shop so the car got its first sunlight in 6 months.


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 03:48 PM~9288978
> *also welded up the cowl area that was cut open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 love this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: homie doing the damn thang!


----------



## Skim

Jerry you still need this shit?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 06:50 PM~9288988
> *rolled the car out today to sweep and clean up my shop so the car got its first sunlight in 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you cant wait to drive it, throw an engine in it and call it a "rat rod", thats what poor people do


----------



## Skim

more pics I took today.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2007, 04:53 PM~9289003
> *if you cant wait to drive it, throw an engine in it and call it a "rat rod", thats what poor people do
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

probably the last pics you will see before it gets blasted.


----------



## lone star

more pics of the lac, it should be in my driveway right now...


----------



## Skim

does anybody know who rebuilds the cylinders or sells new ones?


----------



## God's Son2

are you lifting or dropping it or leavin it stock with d's on it?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 07:04 PM~9289080
> *does anybody know who rebuilds the cylinders or sells new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no, but can i get that rusty plaque?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2007, 05:05 PM~9289085
> *are you lifting or dropping it or leavin it stock with d's on it?
> *


Its getting reinforced and lifted.

shit already looks lifted in this pic










oh btw I have about a dozen old plaques I found but they will eventually be up on the shop wall.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 05:03 PM~9289071
> *more pics of the lac, it should be in my driveway right now...
> *



:uh: You only wanted to give Juan 3000 for it :biggrin: 

I set up my appointment for the mobile blaster to come by and give me an estimate on soda blasting the whole car. He is coming by tomorrow around noon.


----------



## God's Son2

have you tried Year One about the cyli's


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 08:54 PM~9277966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cowl panel , and you thought your cowl was bad , but surprising the rest of the car is decent other than floors
> *


goddamn


----------



## KERRBSS

wow youve come along way dood, its looking real sweet, my frame is at the shop i was werking on it today.....after that my cars will be on there way there too.....IM COMEING FOR YA SKIM!!! lol


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 03:52 PM~9288999
> *Jerry you still need this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir will try to get at you next week


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 04:20 PM~9289173
> *Its getting reinforced and lifted.
> 
> shit already looks lifted in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I have about a dozen old plaques I found but they will eventually be up on the shop wall.
> *


ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

YOU BOXING THE FRAME ??


----------



## Skim

yes, full wrap but not the convertible frame I am wrapping the 4 door frame, adding the extra 4 mounts from the buick conv frame and saving this frame.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 05:29 PM~9289672
> *yes, full wrap but not the convertible frame I am wrapping the 4 door frame, adding the extra 4 mounts from the buick conv frame and saving this frame.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 05:29 PM~9289672
> *yes, full wrap but not the convertible frame I am wrapping the 4 door frame, adding the extra 4 mounts from the buick conv frame and saving this frame.
> *


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 05:03 PM~9289070
> *probably the last pics you will see before it gets blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Skim...you've come a long way on that car in a short period of time. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE.


----------



## TwOtYme

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 03:04 PM~9289080
> *does anybody know who rebuilds the cylinders or sells new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EBAY

Item number: 220129108180


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 23 2007, 06:35 PM~9289728
> *Damn Skim...you've come a long way on that car in a short period of time. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE.
> *


7 months and 3 weeks, Im about wore the fuck out. :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 03:20 PM~9289173
> *Its getting reinforced and lifted.
> 
> shit already looks lifted in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I have about a dozen old plaques I found but they will eventually be up on the shop wall.
> *


DAMN SKIM!!! YOU OUT DID YOURSELF HOMIE


----------



## Skim

those moulding holes on the 62 drivers door were a bitch because them holes were so big, I actually had to use tin snips and cut little circles and weld them in the holes.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 06:00 PM~9289051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its comming to life, damn skim is my new hero :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 06:41 PM~9289776
> *7 months and 3 weeks, Im about wore the fuck out. :uh:
> *


I'm sure your wore out by now...you got lots of hours in that bitch, But I bet your anxious to cruise that shit


----------



## SoTexCustomz

looks like all that work is payin off


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 07:44 PM~9289793
> *those moulding holes on the 62 drivers door were a bitch because them holes were so big, I actually had to use tin snips and cut little circles and weld them in the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should've just sent me the doors.. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9289070
> *probably the last pics you will see before it gets blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## scrapin82regal

My hats off to u thats fuckin bad ass work savin them one at a time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dolle

its amazing the amount of time and work that has gone into this car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you are a true craftsmen


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 04:04 PM~9289080
> *does anybody know who rebuilds the cylinders or sells new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car shop in Orange Ca. Great build you have come along way on it :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath

good job skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lookin good skim


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 06:04 PM~9289080
> *does anybody know who rebuilds the cylinders or sells new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They Also Have The For 61s


----------



## Texas Massacre

Damn it looks good outside!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 06:03 PM~9289070
> *probably the last pics you will see before it gets blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0  Looking Good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## wired61

amazing......damn good work Skim,,,,,truly an inspiration for everybody!!!!!!...im sure are wore out,,,but dont give up......the worse part is over...its all downhill from here....u have done an amazing job........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone

i think the car looks perfect just the way it is. once its done and restored i dont think anyone would believe the amount of work that has gone into it. the car is amazing keep up the awesome work


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SKIM DESERVES AN AWARD FOR THIS BUILD, STRAIGHT UP!!!


----------



## scrappin68

SKIM DESERVES AN AWARD FOR THIS BUILD, STRAIGHT UP!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

It looks like a '61 rag again, great work man! :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
Damn good job homie, it is coming together very nice!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 05:41 PM~9289776
> *7 months and 3 weeks, Im about wore the fuck out. :uh:
> *


drink a red bull, get some ass, and get back to it! She's lookin good!! :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

wheres the blasted pics


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2007, 04:53 PM~9289003
> *if you cant wait to drive it, throw an engine in it and call it a "rat rod", thats what poor people do
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

lookin good , *what color *?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2007, 08:42 PM~9291116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YOU ARE MY HERO!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 24 2007, 11:03 AM~9293545
> *wheres the blasted pics
> *


 :0 

the guy is barely coming over to do the estimate here in a little while but its raining so he cant do shit until it drys up.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 04:20 PM~9289173
> *Its getting reinforced and lifted.
> 
> shit already looks lifted in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw I have about a dozen old plaques I found but they will eventually be up on the shop wall.
> *


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 06:04 PM~9289080
> *does anybody know who rebuilds the cylinders or sells new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was looking for the name and address of the hydraulic place that repaired the hydraulic pistons fot the upper bed of my two car hauler truck. They were alittle bigger but the construction is the same. If you don't have a local place, let me know and i'll get you the address and just ship them to them and keep your originals.


----------



## Skim

If you notice, the pair with black shit on them are from my 61. The other pair are skinnier and from a 62 so there is a slight difference.


----------



## Low_Ryde

great buildup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


can see a bunch of the discarded parts/leftovers in the background :0


----------



## impacadd

much props to you skim thats a lot of good work i cant wait to see that car on the road...big upss...


----------



## hoehand

Damn Tony, the progress looks great. 

Let me know if you are going to be off any next week.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 03:53 PM~9289006
> *more pics I took today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN you have came a long way!! keep it up man youll be rollin in no time!! now everytime i see a beat up vert i think is unrestorable ill think of you an buy it. much props man!


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 24 2007, 06:55 PM~9296370
> *DAMN you have came a long way!! keep it up man youll be rollin in no time!! now everytime i see a beat up vert i think is unrestorable ill think of you an buy it. much props man!
> *



x123892138219038902180823821903882132190318390128390380


----------



## 509Rider

Wow Tony you brought it back to life, nice work.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 24 2007, 06:55 PM~9296370
> *DAMN you have came a long way!! keep it up man youll be rollin in no time!! now everytime i see a beat up vert i think is unrestorable ill think of you an buy it. much props man!
> *



no shit :thumbsup: makes me wanna post a build-up topic...shits inspiring


----------



## chromeandpaint

THIS TOPIC SHOULD HAVE BEEN CALLED MOTIVATION NUMBER 1 DOING A GOOD JOB KEEP IT UP


----------



## blaklak96

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 02:50 PM~9288988
> *rolled the car out today to sweep and clean up my shop so the car got its first sunlight in 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2007, 07:46 PM~8555140
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn I forgot about this pic. :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9297610
> *Damn I forgot about this pic.  :0
> *



insane :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 24 2007, 10:35 PM~9297812
> *insane :0  :cheesy:
> *


x23354365465465426443543437654276542754!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2007, 10:17 PM~9270714
> *I dont like acid dip for various reasons. Restoring old VW's I knew people who would get it done and heres what would happen, The car gets dipped in acid and is left bare metal. Unless you re-dip the whole shell in oxide primer, anywhere you cant reach with the primer gun like inside the quarter panels will start to rust from the inside out. The rockers will rust from the inside out and the chemicals get trapped inside the body seams. On hot days the chemical wants to ooze out of the seams and this will cause the paint to blister in certain areas.
> *


yeah been told that alot but regardless is more thurough than outside blast. id at least get it meticulously with some neutralizer so far thats what ive done on my bomb.

but thats what i meant dip and re coat full process.


----------



## 93brougham

good shit skim :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 25 2007, 01:05 AM~9298371
> *good shit skim :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2007, 08:51 PM~9290752
> *They Also Have The  For 61s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



found them on ebay new.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 25 2007, 01:05 AM~9297610-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I forgot about this pic.  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an ugly 61.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 25 2007, 08:29 PM~9301990
> *found them on ebay new.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hit up David, he can get them or has them in stock.


----------



## hotstuff5964

good shit skim. keep it up


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2007, 07:29 PM~9301990
> *found them on ebay new.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## san 312

Great job . from the start to where you have it now. stay motivated , I hvent touched my car in a year.


----------



## Skim

Its going to get blasted at 8 in the morning :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2007, 11:58 PM~9313012
> *I'm going to get blasted at 8 in the morning  :0
> *


What you gettin' blasted off of? Some of that purple drank in ya cup?

_*"GET DOWN ON THE FLOOR BITCH! IT'S GOING DOWN!"*_









Got some new ink. . . What you think?


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 26 2007, 10:09 PM~9313538
> *
> 
> Got some new ink. . . What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy fucking shit is that what i think it is..on someones arm..for life


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9313012
> *Its going to get blasted at 8 in the morning  :0
> *



mind if i ask how much? amd what medium you're going with? assuming soda


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 26 2007, 10:09 PM~9313538
> *What you gettin' blasted off of?  Some of that purple drank in ya cup?
> 
> "GET DOWN ON THE FLOOR BITCH! IT'S GOING DOWN!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new ink. . . What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 26 2007, 11:43 PM~9313764
> *mind if i ask how much?  amd what medium you're going with?  assuming soda
> *


Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.

So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.

I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is. 
I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9314540
> *Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my  friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.
> 
> So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
> So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.
> 
> I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that  $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is.
> I'll post more pics tomorrow.
> *


whatz his Number :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

Lookin sweet Skim. Can't wait to see it blasted. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 04:50 PM~9288988
> *rolled the car out today to sweep and clean up my shop so the car got its first sunlight in 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks so much different almost think its a photoshop


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 03:05 AM~9314540
> *Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my  friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.
> 
> So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
> So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.
> 
> I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that  $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is.
> I'll post more pics tomorrow.
> *


I HAVE A 12 PACK OF SODA I COULD HAVE HIT IT WITH........... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 02:05 AM~9314540
> *Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my  friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.
> 
> So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
> So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.
> 
> I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that  $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is.
> I'll post more pics tomorrow.
> *


Is that the homie price, or is that his normal rate? Damn good price!!! It might be worth a trip up if he does good work and a decent turn around time.

HellBent is movin Hella Fast!......good job!


----------



## the GRINCH

there is a company in nc that is mobile that does a whole car inside and out with soda for 550 , i charge 300.00 to sand blast a car , but i paid 3500.00 for my sand blaster , eventually it will get paid for :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

Skim.............you are the man


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 27 2007, 09:06 AM~9315737
> *there is a company in nc that is mobile that does a whole car inside and out with soda for 550 , i charge 300.00 to sand blast a car , but i paid 3500.00 for my sand blaster , eventually it will get paid for  :biggrin:
> *


thats $300 for sand right?? not soda? whos the place doing soda moblie for $550 i could use them just paid $650 at ellis media blasting for soda blasting on only the convertible shell and doors on my 63 and i had to take it to them. they did do a GREAT job tho.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9314540
> *Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my  friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.
> 
> So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
> So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.
> 
> I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that  $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is.
> I'll post more pics tomorrow.
> *


quit bein cheap. :uh:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Nov 27 2007, 03:15 AM~9314571
> *whatz his Number :biggrin:
> *


What he said. I know there are alot of Houston people reading this and would like to know what the going rate and a good person or place to get my convertible 64 blasted. Well, let the LIL people know cause I might trade my rag4 for a running 1995 Impala SS.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 02:05 AM~9314540
> *Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my  friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.
> 
> So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
> So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.
> 
> I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that  $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is.
> I'll post more pics tomorrow.
> *


make sure they dont warp them panels up. older cars hold up but even when my 64 was media blasted i had miniman warpage on large flat panels.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The guy's at Show & Go Polishing wanted me to post some pix...


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 27 2007, 03:04 PM~9317355
> *thats $300 for sand right?? not soda? whos the place doing soda moblie for $550 i could use them just paid $650 at ellis media blasting for soda blasting on only the convertible shell and doors on my 63 and i had to take it to them. they did do a GREAT job tho.
> *


lake norman soda blasting , i think their web site is www.lakenormansodablast.com


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 27 2007, 08:45 AM~9315327
> *Is that the homie price, or is that his normal rate? Damn good price!!! It might be worth a trip up if he does good work and a decent turn around time.
> 
> HellBent is movin Hella Fast!......good job!
> *


it depends on how much he has to blast. There wasnt much to do on my car and when he did the front clip, the original paint was so thin he said it came right off with light passes so my car wont be hard to do. The inside is where the shit is cakes on like the surface on the inner rockers and jambs.


----------



## Skim

My friend Pryce came by early down to help.


----------



## Skim

Its on now....


----------



## Skim

we stopped to get our grub on hre in town where the old farmers go to eat every morning.



















Hell Bent and the livestock trailer chillin.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 27 2007, 08:52 PM~9319317-->
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Pryce came by early down to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 08:53 PM~9319332
> *Its on now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn the blasters is going to destroy the red wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Bare metal coming soon.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 27 2007, 07:58 PM~9319373
> *damn the blasters is going to destroy the red wheel  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that china. actually there is one Dayton on the passenger front but he has wheel slip covers to protect them. He also gotta cover the vin tag before he starts.

He said he should have it ready thursday at noon.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 08:57 PM~9319358
> *we stopped to get our grub on hre in town where the old farmers go to eat every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Bent and the livestock trailer chillin.
> *


looks like you borrowed one of their trucks while you was there :biggrin: , wash that truck , you cant be pulling 100 spokes with a dirty ass truck :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 09:01 PM~9319395
> *fuck that china. actually there is one Dayton on the passenger front but he has wheel slip covers to protect them. He also gotta cover the vin tag before he starts.
> 
> He said he should have it ready thursday at noon.
> *


that will work out for you good then , get the car back thursday at noon , prime it let it dry and then wake up friday and install the pan you get on friday morning :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 09:01 PM~9319395
> *fuck that china. actually there is one Dayton on the passenger front but he has wheel slip covers to protect them. He also gotta cover the vin tag before he starts.
> 
> He said he should have it ready thursday at noon.
> *


that will work out for you good then , get the car back thursday at noon , prime it let it dry and then wake up friday and install the pan you get on friday morning :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9319381
> *Bare metal coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check this mafucca out, two fish up in the parking lot. 1 Herring & 1 Cuda, someone pull out the mafuccin' fishing rods.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9314540
> *Man Let me tell you this. remember I had the fenders and all that other shit done already, That guy uses a fine sand thats really not hard on the metal and the guy does a lot of cars BUT for the rest of the car I was gonna do soda blast because my  friend Ryan gave me a guys number who was mobile and would come soda blast it at my house.
> 
> So the guy gets there and I tell him I need it done from the firewall back including the inside of the car and he said it would be $100 for the mobile fee and $850 for the car! Basically $950 total I was like fuck that let me check around.
> So I call the guy that did my fenders and stuff already and he says " I was wondering when u were gonna have me do the car" so I was like okay how much and he told me $250 inside and out and that he was doing a race car frame today but could do it tomorrow so I am dropping that bitch off in the morning at 8.
> 
> I wanted soda because its smooth but fuck that  $950 price. I will have the other guy use the fine sand for $250. I'm glad he knows what he's doing because i dont want my shit any worse than it already is.
> I'll post more pics tomorrow.
> *



damn..player price....i was quoted 1200 for a mobile guy to come do soda...and my cars already in bare metal...wonder if the soda has that big of an effect on the price?? i would assume silica sand would be more expensive...shit, you must be tripping though...going from shit to sugar in two days...cars going to look ill in primer :cheesy: almost my favorite stage


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 07:59 PM~9319381
> *Bare metal coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: keep up the good work, you'll have her swiming in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 07:53 PM~9319332
> *Its on now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHIT!!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9319195
> *lake norman soda blasting , i think their web site is www.lakenormansodablast.com
> *



at first the link didnt work. i put the ing on it for blasting and it did thanks im goin to have to check them out. 

Keep it up skim im lovin this car and build.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 28 2007, 02:07 AM~9321691
> *at first the link didnt work. i put the ing on it for blasting and it did thanks im goin to have to check them out.
> *


Don't worry his eyes need checked.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 07:25 PM~9319615
> *Check this mafucca out, two fish up in the parking lot.  1 Herring & 1 Cuda, someone pull out the mafuccin' fishing rods.
> *


i got my rod n reel


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2007, 02:18 AM~9321787
> *i got my rod n reel
> *


Lay down on the floor bitch! It's going down!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 11:25 PM~9321851
> *Lay down on the floor bitch! It's going down!
> *


happy birthday to me noumsayin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## hotstuff5964

you already have the epoxy and paint guns ready to fuck some shit up? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 28 2007, 12:49 AM~9322002
> *you already have the epoxy and paint guns ready to fuck some shit up? :biggrin:
> *


Already...


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Nov 28 2007, 12:49 AM~9322002-->
> 
> 
> 
> you already have the epoxy and paint guns ready to fuck some shit up? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 28 2007, 01:16 AM~9322064
> *Already...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star

i didnt know the car had a hideaway gooseneck


----------



## Skim

I pulled the 4 door body off the frame to start cutting out the floor braces today and noticed its a boxed Canadian frame so thats good. I also get my car back tomorrow at noon so I am very anxious to get back to work.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2007, 04:22 PM~9326038
> *i didnt know the car had a hideaway gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha


----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## 41bowtie

Any ideas on the color?


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 29 2007, 07:22 AM~9329573
> *Any ideas on the color?
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME. . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## TWEEDY

i cant wait to see the blasted pics hno: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 07:51 PM~9319307
> *it depends on how much he has to blast. There wasnt much to do on my car and when he did the front clip, the original paint was so thin he said it came right off with light passes so my car wont be hard to do. The inside is where the shit is cakes on like the surface on the inner rockers and jambs.
> *


True dat, I'll hit you up when the time comes. Homie don't play, he's got a quick turn around......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 29 2007, 12:52 PM~9331748
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME. . . . . . . . . . . . .
> *


DIPPINIT time or JasonB time?


----------



## KERRBSS

what are you doing for a windsheild? are you using one outta the 4 door? will it werk? i need one too wasnt sure if the 4 door will werk.....


----------



## Skim

Heres a couple pics of the canadian frame from the 4 door. I am also going to use the floor braces from the 4 door. I Hemanned that bitch off the frame by myself.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 29 2007, 01:09 PM~9331908
> *i cant wait to see the blasted pics  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Picked that bitch up today. Came out good but now I can see all the other spots I will need to weld up where the pinholes blew through.


----------



## Skim




----------



## 310~SFCC

DOING GREAT BRO...RIDE LOOKS GOOD TO....

I KNOW YOU CAN'T WAIT FOR HER TO START COMING TOGETHER......


----------



## Skim

More bare metal pics once I got it home.














































I will blow the car out and start sealing it in etch primer tomorrow.


----------



## cutty boi

its lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A+mazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## DEVINERI

shit is lookin sick great work


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 29 2007, 06:35 PM~9335457
> *A+mazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!
> *


GET OFF HIS DICK :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 06:00 PM~9335136
> *More bare metal pics once I got it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will blow the car out and start sealing it in etch primer tomorrow.
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD SKIM !! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

looks like he did a good job


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *what are you doing for a windsheild? are you using one outta the 4 door? will it werk? i need one too wasnt sure if the 4 door will werk..... *


dont mean to answer for skim but a 4 door windshield wont work. a windshield for a 62 impala hardtop or convertible will work, as well as a pontiac or cadillac. the windshields are available new around here for about $150-200.... anyways, SKIM THE CAR IS LOOKING AWESOME! if only more people were capable of handling a project like this, we'd see a lot more cars being saved. i respect all the work you do homie, you're great at it. i think i speak on behalf of myself and the majority of layitlow when i say you and your project are an inspiration. keep up the incredible restoration bro, i cant wait to follow the progress! ~JO$H~


----------



## Skim

Thanks Jo$h, he is right about the windshield. Im going to get a new one. 
As for color I dont have a clue. I still have so far to go. The shits getting etch primered after I get up in the morning.


----------



## blaklak96

THE 61 IS LOOKING GOOD SKIM


----------



## Eazy

*DEEEZAMN SKIM! YOU FUCCIN'EM UP HOMEBOY! *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 05:00 PM~9335136
> *More bare metal pics once I got it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will blow the car out and start sealing it in etch primer tomorrow.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

looking good skim!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 07:57 PM~9335098
> *:0
> 
> Picked that bitch up today. Came out good but now I can see all the other spots I will need to weld up where the pinholes blew through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. How much did the blaster set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt for more pics


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2007, 08:03 PM~9335754
> *GET OFF HIS DICK  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looks good Skim!


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 30 2007, 05:05 AM~9338603
> *Looks good. How much did the blaster set you back if you don't mind me asking?
> *


I think Skim said 250.00


----------



## impala_631

BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 05:57 PM~9335098
> *:0
> 
> Picked that bitch up today. Came out good but now I can see all the other spots I will need to weld up where the pinholes blew through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking really good Skim hell of a job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 30 2007, 07:06 AM~9338682
> *ttt for more pics
> *


more tonight


----------



## Austin Ace

OOH Shyt, I thought you meent next Thursday.....That dude is Bad!!!! 61 Looks great.....


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## sicx13




----------



## -SUPER62-

Damn Skim, that shit looks tight as fuck homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

you get tha floor pan ? looks good cant wait to see some more pics


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Damm skim fix the rust in my 61, :thumbsup: good JOB!!!!!


----------



## wired61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 01:37 AM~9337540
> *Thanks Jo$h, he is right about the windshield. Im going to get a new one.
> As for color I dont have a clue. I still have so far to go. The shits getting etch primered after I get up in the morning.
> *


AUTOCITYCLASSIC.COM/61-62CONVERTIBLE/GLASS


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Nov 30 2007, 09:00 AM~9339923
> *Looking really good Skim hell of a job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2...... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2007, 10:03 PM~9335754
> *GET OFF HIS DICK  :uh:
> *


Haha! 
How was your flight? I bet it was hard flying all day, just to come home to get ready to drive that snap on truck all day. :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 30 2007, 06:09 PM~9343470
> *Haha!
> How was your flight? I bet it was hard flying all day, just to come home to get ready to drive that snap on truck all day.  :uh:
> *


i drive the snap on truck daily, 300 miles, no leaks no maintenance.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I HATE SKIM, CUZ EVERYONE LOVES HIM :angry: :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2007, 08:08 PM~9344037
> *I HATE SKIM, CUZ EVERYONE LOVES HIM :angry:  :angry:
> *



shaddup fool, talk like that will have u sleeping with the herrings fo sho.

here you go pete, some etch primer fo dat azz...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 30 2007, 05:46 PM~9342742
> *you get tha floor pan ? looks good cant wait to see some more pics
> *


as a matter of fact yes I did, thans david. that shit made my day  http://www.davidsimpalas.com/


----------



## Skim

inside and out got etch primed today.


----------



## Skim

night time


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 30 2007, 06:28 PM~9344266-->
> 
> 
> 
> shaddup fool, talk like that will have u sleeping with the herrings fo sho.
> 
> here you go pete, some etch primer fo dat azz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: J/K HOMIE, LOOKING GOOD MAN
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 06:36 PM~9344341
> *night time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE PICTURE, RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE FOR MY NEW SCREEN SAVER


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

some areas I will need to fix..


----------



## Skim

Rear seat pan will go in probably tomorrow


----------



## scrapin82regal

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: thats good stuff


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2007, 08:42 PM~9344407
> *:biggrin: J/K HOMIE, LOOKING GOOD MAN
> THATS A NICE PICTURE, RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE FOR MY NEW SCREEN SAVER
> *


 :0 Im ready for this chapter to be over already :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Great work Skim!

Lovin it


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 06:58 PM~9335112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who ever that is touching your car with bare hands after the sand blasting should get a slap :0 


The oil from your hands can get into the pours of the metal and bite you in the ass later on down the road.

Also looks great SKIM one great read in here.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

you going with a custom color or og color?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 07:29 PM~9344779
> *:0  Im ready for this chapter to be over already :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 09:29 PM~9344282
> *as a matter of fact yes I did, thans david. that shit made my day   http://www.davidsimpalas.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: did you get all those braces out and ready to install ? hope the info was helpful , also did you understand better what i was talking about when you saw the pics ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 30 2007, 10:36 PM~9345289
> *:thumbsup: did you get all those braces out and ready to install ? hope the info was helpful , also did you understand better what i was talking about when you saw the pics ?
> *


Im cutting them out tomorrow but I will start welding that rear pan in hopefully by tomorrow afternoon.
Yeah man Im glad I talked to you before doing anything because you really explained it in a way that I will have possibly avoided a gang of mistakes on the floor install. I will call you if I run into any road blocks along the way.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

soudns good homie  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

corona cream, ermine white and almond beige. use those 3 colors....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 30 2007, 09:43 PM~9344891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you going with a custom color or og color?
> *


i still dont know :ugh:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 06:28 PM~9344266
> *shaddup fool, talk like that will have u sleeping with the herrings fo sho.
> 
> here you go pete, some etch primer fo dat azz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 10:25 PM~9346173
> *i still dont know  :ugh:
> *


HERRING WHITE


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 29 2007, 06:45 PM~9335545
> *shit is lookin sick great work
> *


X2 Congrats Skim It looks bad ass.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 11:25 PM~9346173
> *i still dont know  :ugh:
> *


Make a pole Skim :biggrin: You're one skilled dude Skimpy


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 1 2007, 01:17 AM~9346559
> *Make a pole Skim  :biggrin: You're one skilled dude Skimpy
> *


 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

i say go orange like big worms.... :biggrin:


----------



## ButchFragrance

Impressive :yes: 


I like dark blue with light gray, but dark blue floors.

But thats just my $.02 the car is going to be sweet regardless.


----------



## Rod Stewart

fucking ridiculous, skim..... you are the man


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

The dude you bought it off of will probably shit his pants when you get done with it. Lookin good bro, you're the man for going after a project this big.

-James


----------



## TOPFAN

are you going to use the same frame?

GREAT JOB!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 30 2007, 11:43 PM~9344891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you going with a custom color or og color?
> *


Knowing this fool and his love for bugs, it will probably end up being a V-dub color. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 1 2007, 02:42 AM~9346314
> *HERRING WHITE
> *


You meant *"Herring Iridescent"* with real bits of fish scale to add that depth. 

People think that Murano pearl is hard to find, well, try and find that Herring Iridescent.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2007, 08:06 AM~9347890
> *You meant "Herring Iridescent" with real bits of fish scale to add that depth.
> 
> People think that Murano pearl is hard to find, well, try and find that Herring Iridescent.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2007, 08:03 AM~9347883
> *Knowing this fool and his love for bugs, it will probably end up being a V-dub color.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE'S GOING WITH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 1 2007, 12:33 PM~9348012
> *THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE'S GOING WITH
> *


:biggrin:

Just say NO, to dookie brown. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2007, 08:37 AM~9348023
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just say NO, to dookie brown.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

uffin:


----------



## northwestG

wow....thas all i can say....


----------



## cantgetenuf

a color from the vw section, that pearl lime green on the bugs would look nice as hell on this... with tan inside..... and a tan top


----------



## 83LINCOLN

damn skim, I just got back from vacation, you been busy dog.
looks bad as fuck. roll it primer fuck it ! looks tight, you got 
the floor in yet?


----------



## RAGTOP 61

Looking good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2007, 11:06 AM~9347890
> *You meant "Herring Iridescent" with real bits of fish scale to add that depth.
> 
> People think that Murano pearl is hard to find, well, try and find that Herring Iridescent.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 1 2007, 09:18 AM~9347753
> *are you going to use the same frame?
> 
> GREAT JOB!
> *


no, I have a Canadian framed that will be wrapped. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 1 2007, 10:01 PM~9351664
> *Looking good!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey JC PM me your number, I had a question I need to talk to you about.  

Everybody thanks for the good words. I really appreciate you guys checking it out.


----------



## Skim

started welding my trunk floors where they were cut from the donor car. I cut the back half of the car off in 3 sections and rewelded it back onto my car the exact same wy it was cut off the 4 door.


----------



## Skim

also finished behind the gas door.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Dec 1 2007, 08:29 PM~9351025
> * you got the floor in yet?
> *


I started on the rear tonight. Had to finish cutting off what was left of the old floor.










Also had to call The Grinch and figure out why I cant get the rear floor pan to go in. He said I have to cut the bottom of the lower convertible body braces out and re weld them back in afterwards. :0 So I did. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

and walah..



















Now tomorrow I will have them completely installed.


----------



## junbug29s

lookin real good!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## blaklak96

YOU WORK FAST SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2007, 01:44 AM~9352389
> *and walah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tomorrow I will have them completely installed.
> *


Sweet, but I think it is VOILA!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2007, 10:31 PM~9352699
> *Sweet, but I think it is VOILA!
> *


 :uh: WALAH :uh:


----------



## Skim

shut up niccas you know what I meant :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 2 2007, 01:31 AM~9352699-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, but I think it is VOILA!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Dec 2 2007, 01:34 AM~9352721
> *:uh: WALAH :uh:
> *


hahahahaha maybe tahdah haha , looks good


----------



## lone star

medicore lowriding at its finest.


----------



## wired61

damn damn damn damn,,,,,, insane


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 12:46 AM~9352806
> *medicore lowriding at its finest.
> *


okay jason :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 12:46 AM~9352806
> *medicore lowriding at its finest.
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## wired61




----------



## Skim

:0 its official


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2007, 11:49 PM~9352831
> *okay jason :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Looking good Skim!I heard you were talking to Conrad about my Barndoor truck.I have it stashed about 20 miles from where his dad lives in Colorado. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 2 2007, 01:29 AM~9353099
> *Looking good Skim!I heard you were talking to Conrad about my Barndoor truck.I have it stashed about 20 miles from where his dad lives in Colorado. :biggrin:
> *



yeah me and him are in the same VW club so I always talk to him about lowriders and how the two worlds meet up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2007, 02:49 AM~9352831
> *okay jason :uh:
> *


:roflmao: Funniest shit I've seen skim post in while.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 2 2007, 02:34 AM~9352721
> *:uh: WALAH :uh:
> *


WALLEYE?

:dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2007, 11:44 PM~9352389
> *and walah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tomorrow I will have them completely installed.
> *


looks good


----------



## 20 Minutes

Hats off to you Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Put the stereo in so you can listen to Eye-of-The-Tiger for motivational music. That shit will forward progress 10 fold


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2007, 07:02 AM~9353844
> *WALLEYE?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES


----------



## LowandBeyond

GREAT WORK.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 01:36 PM~9354896
> *GREAT WORK.
> *


thanks man,

well the rear floor is now completely welded in.










so I started sizing up everything so I can do the rest of the floors tomorrow.


----------



## Skim

this is what I plan to accomplish tomorrow. I should have them in complete with floor braces by the end of the day.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2007, 07:04 PM~9357200
> *this is what I plan to accomplish tomorrow. I should have them in complete with floor braces by the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

do the edges of the floor lay on the rocker?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 2 2007, 08:26 PM~9357439
> *do the edges of the floor lay on the rocker?
> *


yep


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKS GOOD MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

u know,,,if we all spent even half as much time,,working on our projects,,as we all do,WATCHING Skim work on his,,,,,we would be in good shape by now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 2 2007, 09:03 PM~9357871
> *LOOKS GOOD MAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2...good job homie


----------



## DEVINERI

you'll be rollin' in no time, looks good


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2007, 06:30 AM~9353685
> *yeah me and him are in the same VW club so I always talk to him about lowriders and how the two worlds meet up.
> *


You and his son are homies right?I called him and he was like "speak of the devil" or some shit.I was like,"you talking shit?" :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358384
> *u know,,,if we all spent even half as much time,,working on our projects,,as we all do,WATCHING Skim work on his,,,,,we would be in good shape by now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Gloss Hogg

looking good Skim :thumbsup: whats the plan after the floors are in? drivetrain?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

^^x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

you gettin the floors in ok ? where da pics :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2007, 03:40 PM~9364550
> *you gettin the floors in ok ? where da pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 02:36 PM~9354896
> *GREAT WORK.
> *





X2


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2007, 02:40 PM~9364550
> *you gettin the floors in ok ? where da pics  :biggrin:
> *


I'M STARTING TO WORRY hno:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 3 2007, 07:59 PM~9366579
> *I'M STARTING TO WORRY  hno:
> *


probly eatin dinner, or somthin,,,he'll come thru with the pics im sure :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 3 2007, 07:05 PM~9366630
> *probly eatin dinner, or somthin,,,he'll come thru with the pics im sure :biggrin:
> *


HE'S SIPPIN ON SOME MUTHA FUCKIN HERRING PUNCH HOMIE, STRAIGHT LEANIN OFF THAT SHEEZY NAH MEAN? WHAT UP WIT IT SKIZZZIM?


SORRY, THAT SNOW GUYS LINGO IS REAL CONTAGIOUS :happysad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2007, 04:40 PM~9364550
> *you gettin the floors in ok ? where da pics  :biggrin:
> *


them floors took way longer than I thought. I thought I was just gonna fly right thru it but I spent half the day dissasembling the floor braces from the 4 door. :uh: 










after stripping off the old floor.


----------



## Skim

had to prep the rockers for the braces.










then had to lay the passenger side in, sheet metal screw it down to pull the braces up to the floor flush so there wont be a gap between the floor pan and the braces.










next had to pull them back out and trace the braces so I could mark and drill the holes I will plug weld. 
Im doing all of my welds on top of the floor so there will be no visible welds underneath since Im painting the belly.


----------



## Skim

after I had the floors temporarily screwed in, I clammped the passenger side braces to the rocker that way I know they are where they need to be before I actually weld them back to the rockers but first I treated them with POR 15 to keep them from ever rusting.










while I was odoing that I figured I would POR 15 the floor pans and let the dry over night that way I didnt have to worry about doing it on my back.










Hey Grinch thanks for explaining the floor pan process bro, I would have really fucked up if I had not followed your instructions.


----------



## TWEEDY

DAMN look at this fucker puttin in mad work. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 11:25 PM~9367534
> *after I had the floors temporarily screwed in, I clammped the passenger side braces to the rocker that way I know they are where they need to be before I actually weld them back to the rockers but first I treated them with POR 15 to keep them from ever rusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I was odoing that I figured I would POR 15 the floor pans and let the dry over night that way I didnt have to worry about doing it on my back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Grinch thanks for explaining the floor pan process bro, I would have really fucked up if I had not followed your instructions.
> *


you are not done yet , dont thank me yet haha , glad to be able to try and talk you through some of the process , didnt mean to cut you short my phone died on me earlier , just give me a shout if you need anything else :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 10:17 PM~9367417
> *them floors took way longer than I thought. I thought I was just gonna fly right thru it but I spent half the day dissasembling the floor braces from the 4 door. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after stripping off the old floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn doggie good job I'm impress 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2007, 10:52 PM~9367833
> *you are not done yet , dont thank me yet haha , glad to be able to try and talk you through some of the process , didnt mean to cut you short my phone died on me earlier , just give me a shout if you need anything else  :biggrin:
> *


Shit the hard work is done. Give me about 6 more hours and the floor will be done deally.


----------



## northwestG

Great job, u have inspired me alot to do more and metal work. Any metal patching tips you have would be great!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9367417
> *them floors took way longer than I thought. I thought I was just gonna fly right thru it but I spent half the day dissasembling the floor braces from the 4 door. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after stripping off the old floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN i know that took forever!!! i got a few i could proble save like that but dang thats alot of work to get out undamaged


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Dec 3 2007, 11:52 PM~9368410
> *Great job, u have inspired me alot to do more and metal work.  Any metal patching tips you have would be great!!!
> *


I'll pass on to you what Majestix 61 told me, Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## northwestG

thanks... lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Dec 4 2007, 12:15 AM~9368605
> *thanks... lol
> *


pm'ed


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Dec 3 2007, 12:21 AM~9360126
> *looking good Skim :thumbsup: whats the plan after the floors are in? drivetrain?
> *


man I still have a few areas to do on the body that appeared after it got blastd, pin holes etc. Drive train is last. I will probably start on my new frame shortly afterwards.

Also once the floors are in I will need to have several people come over at the same time to help me get it on my rotisserie so I can start putting the new rocker reinorcement stiffeners back underneath the rockers.

while it is on the rotisserie I will also be doing all of the bodywork then painting it myself, same as I did on the 62 rag. Still dont know what color yet.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 11:20 PM~9368649
> *man I still have a few areas to do on the body that appeared after it got blastd, pin holes etc. Drive train is last. I will probably start on my new frame shortly afterwards.
> 
> Also once the floors are in I will need to have several people come over at the same time to help me get it on my rotisserie so I can start putting the new rocker reinorcement stiffeners back underneath the rockers.
> 
> while it is on the rotisserie I will also be doing all of the bodywork then painting it myself, same as I did on the 62 rag. Still dont know what color yet.
> *


just an idea skim i know youll have the car braced up real good when its on the rotisserie but might wannt do the BD work and outside paint on the frame. paint the floors on the rotisserie.A friend of mine had his hardtop on a body cart and did the bd and painted it. once it was back on the frame. it kinda had some waves and bends in the rockers. like it sagged then got back straight when bolted to frame. i know you goin to being building something top quality. just dont think ya can leave em on the rotisserie for a while with out them saggin


----------



## Guest

can you fill them pin holes with brasing?
i seen it done on tv they said its better then cutting out the area


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 11:17 PM~9367417
> *them floors took way longer than I thought. I thought I was just gonna fly right thru it but I spent half the day dissasembling the floor braces from the 4 door. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after stripping off the old floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah cutting the spot welds off is half the work in replacing the floors.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 Be rollin SOON!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 3 2007, 11:44 PM~9367747
> *DAMN look at this fucker puttin in mad work.  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2007, 06:42 AM~9369800
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    Be rollin SOON!
> *



I dont know about 'soon' :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 08:29 PM~9344779
> *:0  Im ready for this chapter to be over already :biggrin:
> *


the hard parts done fool :biggrin: that chapter IS done.....


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 11:12 PM~9368585
> *I'll pass on to you what Majestix 61 told me, Measure twice, cut once.
> *



thats from "Bob the Builder" :biggrin: 

lookin good!


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

yo skim check this out homie... 1956 VOLK BEETLE


----------



## wired61

Skim can save that,,im sure :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

that's hell bent's grand pappy, skim can do it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 4 2007, 12:52 AM~9367833
> *you are not done yet , dont thank me yet haha , glad to be able to try and talk you through some of the process , didnt mean to cut you short my phone died on me earlier , just give me a shout if you need anything else  :biggrin:
> *


Keep'em cold! 

Now all you need is the UV dispenser.

:biggrin: 

I love that 70's discotek looking machine.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Dec 4 2007, 01:22 PM~9371815
> *thats from "Bob the Builder"   :biggrin:
> 
> lookin good!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:28 PM~9376125
> *Keep'em cold!
> 
> Now all you need is the UV dispenser.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I love that 70's discotek looking machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea im thinking about gettin a jagermister dispensor and putting the uv in it :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

damn,,i want one of those coke machines in my garage


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 5 2007, 02:39 PM~9379900
> *damn,,i want one of those <s>coke</s> Sun Drop machines in my garage
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Skim

I took yesterday and today off, shit i needed a break plus I had to start back to work yesterday. Im going to start on it in the morning before I go to work.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2007, 03:14 PM~9381577
> *I took yesterday and today off, shit i needed a break plus I had to start back to work yesterday. Im going to start on it in the morning before I go to work.
> *


we forgive u and understand Skim,,,,,but...dont make this a habit


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 5 2007, 01:06 PM~9380561
> *
> *


in the south,,i guess its just habit to say "Coke machine"....like northerners say pop,,,i guess..lol


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 5 2007, 06:52 PM~9382262
> *in the south,,i guess its just habit to say "Coke machine"....like northerners say pop,,,i guess..lol
> *


haha , i have a "sundrop" machine , a "coke" machine , and at the other shop i have a "rc" machine , and they all got different shit in them , my sundrop machine has sundrop and budlight :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 5 2007, 05:50 PM~9382248
> *we forgive u and understand Skim,,,,,but...dont make this a habit
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 5 2007, 04:50 PM~9382248
> *we forgive u and understand Skim,,,,,but...dont make this a habit
> *


X3


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 5 2007, 07:10 PM~9383672
> *haha , i have a "sundrop" machine , a "coke" machine , and at the other shop i have a "rc" machine , and they all got different shit in them , my sundrop machine has sundrop and budlight  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS " sun drop" ????


----------



## wired61

i havent had a sun drop since i was a kid.....lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 5 2007, 09:04 PM~9384818
> *WHATS " sun drop" ????
> *


thats a country thang!! its all over the south


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 5 2007, 11:04 PM~9384818
> *WHATS " sun drop" ????
> *


 :dunno: ask a herring.


----------



## brayz

skim you need a show on A&E because youre performing magic tricks with that 61..i wish i could magically make a bubble top appear in my driveway.. ill keep clicking my heels together. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Dec 6 2007, 11:38 AM~9388749
> *skim you need a show on A&E because youre performing magic tricks with that 61..i wish i could magically make a RAGappear in my driveway.. ill keep clicking my heels together. :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## wired61




----------



## 214RIDERZ

RIDE LOOKS GOOD SKIM


----------



## Skim

Thanks fellas, I did some more welding on the floors today but nothing worth taking pics of. I'll wait and post more pics after the floor is completely finished.


----------



## Skim

*Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"*
Poster Posts 
Skim 718 
*SIXONEFORLIFE 272 *
1 LO 64 104 
SIX1RAG 84 
lone star 61 
THE PETE-STA 54 
61 Impala on 3 52 
Austin Ace 51 
-SUPER62- 44 
the GRINCH 43 
Bowtie Legacy 35 
slo 34 
hot$tuff5964 32 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 30 
Sixty34me 30 
CapriceRoller 27 
drasticbean 24 
wired62 24 
gmag69 24 
509Rider 23 
steamboat 23 
83LINCOLN 21 
BackBump61 21 
RoLLo6Fo 20 
Sin7 20 
LowandBeyond 19 
79 cutty 18 
astro64a409 18 
sicx13 17 
79regal 17 
41bowtie 16 
Coca Pearl 16 
cornfield3wheelin' 16 
CHE1 15 
DEVINERI 15 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 15 
japSW20 14 
God's Son2 14 
impala_631 14 
MAYHEM 13 
brett 13 
scrapin82regal 13 
81 FLEETWOOD 12 
Gloss Hogg 12 
juangotti 11 
ANUTHASICCFOE 11 
Loco 61 11 
SoTexCustomz 11 
Texas Massacre 11 
kandychromegsxr 11 
BIGTONY 10 
NorCal75 10 
Jaime-ViejitosNM 9 
66impala 8 
RAGTOP 61 8 
Supaf|y in the Ky 8 
himbone 8 
BIG WHIT 64 8 
Infamous James 7 
TOPFAN 7 
LOWLYFE62 6 
G-body4life 6 
OneStopImpalaShop 6 
sixduece619 6 
UntouchableS1fndr 6 
big C 6 
supreme 6 
713ridaz 5 
hosscutlass 5 
ElMonte74' 5 
texmex 5 
san 312 5 
LowRollinJo$h 5 
RollinDeepSJ 5 
LincolnJames 5 
socios b.c. prez 5 
avengemydeath 5 
HighProCam 5 
63 ss rider 5 
Roma 5 
Anteazy 5 
PAPER CHASER 4 
fortworthmex 4 
DIPPINIT 4 
shrekinacutty 4 
impala65 4 
Dino 4 
rodstizzle 4 
Mannie Fre$h 4 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 4 
silver64 4 
purpl7duece 4 
Spanky 4 
R.O. caddy man 4 
cruize1 4 
TwOtYme 4 
Firefly 4 
walt customs 4 
1938_MASTER 4 
junbug29s 4 
Crenshaw's Finest 4 
Aceite 4 
SUNNYD 4 
OGJordan 4 
blaklak96 3 
benbendana 3 
LUXURIOU$LAC 3 
81_FLEETBROUM 3 
TOP DOG '64 3 
sickthree 3 
OGDinoe1 3 
MOSTHATED CC 3 
Hialeah56 3 
HARRY NUTSAX 3 
THEE ARTISTICS 3 
DOUBLE-O 3 
northwestG 3 
brn2ridelo 3 
classic customs 3 
Malibuzback 3 
1Ace 3 
vengence 3 
sic713 3 
EL_PASO 2 
kingoflacz 2 
D-Cheeze 2 
CADILLACJON 2 
midwest_swang 2 
topless_66 2 
cutty boi 2 
LA Homie 2 
rivistyle 2 
scrappin68 2 
Liv4Lacs 2 
elcoshiloco 2 
96BIG_BODY 2 
hoehand 2 
LOW64RAG 2 
59IMPALAon24s 2 
62bird 2 
rubber ducky 2 
sicko87 2 
Yogi 2 
Hooked 2 Glass 2 
ragtoppete 2 
NIMSTER64 2 
THEREGAL 2 
trueblue702 2 
1mexikan 2 
100spoke 2 
KING*OF*ATX 2 
blueouija 2 
Latin Thug 2 
DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 2 
DJLATIN 2 
Loco Low Tucson 520 2 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 2 
Low_Ryde 2 
blazed out 2 
64_EC_STYLE 2 
BIGDOLLABILL 2 
Salad Tosser 2 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2 
SLICK62 2 
krazyk 2 
BIGSPOOK 2 
I Drag A55 2 
Davey 2 
chromeandpaint 2 
FUCQH8RS 1 
543Records 1 
Dozierman 1 
blvd ace miami 1 
six-4lover 1 
MagicNarcosis 1 
elias 1 
jevonniespapi 1 
keneken 1 
DOPE-BOY FRESH 1 
GRINGO_CONNECT 1 
Yankochevelle 1 
ChicanoCruiser 1 
Volv_lo 1 
phx rider 1 
Mugerjr 1 
Dreammaker65 1 
2low63 1 
JustCruisin 1 
07-Gator 1 
mdhpper 1 
layn22sonframe 1 
westsidebagos 1 
Royalty 1 
Impalacracker 1 
Dolle 1 
Crazy Cutty 1 
KingSuper 1 
Classic - Landau 1 
VGP 1 
bigjaydogg 1 
infectedpoohole 1 
MonteMan 1 
LOCO 78 1 
jmiller 1 
hittin back bumper 1 
IE_RIDER 1 
LowFairlane 1 
93brougham 1 
81cutty 1 
Lil_Charlie 1 
dannysnty 1 
Mr Impala 1 
keessimpala65 1 
S!LKY_JOHNSON 1 
Pueblo Viejo 1 
dirty_duece 1 
Black 78 MC 1 
BELAIR52 1 
brayz 1 
lyrical_nerd 1 
redrum702 1 
lastminute 1 
headhunter 1 
MR.59 1 
carlito77 1 
westsidehydros 1 
west coast ridaz 1 
ButchFragrance 1 
hoppin6 1 
TEGOJUA 1 
BOUNZIN 1 
G'dupGbody 1 
CHRIS HANSEN 1 
BUD 1 
str8_tripn_82 1 
houtex64 1 
peacekeeper 1 
61 CLOWNIN 1 
EstilowMember 1 
214monte 1 
214RIDERZ 1 
topless65 1 
LV 60 1 
801Rider 1 
360 LOW VIDEOS 1 
Chubby 1 
bowtie ragtops 1 
ROLLIN DEEP 95 1 
TRUDAWG 1 
Leonelmtz2003 1 
CHIPPIN 64 1 
gangster66 1 
L-BOOGIE 1 
925eastbayrider 1 
lethaljoe 1 
scorpio5765 1 
lowrider 4 life 1 
HUEY HEFNER 1 
zfelix 1 
MR.LAC 1 
stevie d 1 
jjarez79 1 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1 
impacadd 1 
sleeper 1 
5-0-9 1 
oldskool6six 1 
B_BORGERDING 1 
KCRIVI71 1 
HellRaiser87 1 
vertex 1 
MELAPELAS_818 1 
61impala831 1 
fullyclownin 1 
FREAKYTALES 1 
DJ63 1 
zooter86 1 
THE_KYKE 1 
renus 1 
miguel62 1 
HIT EM UP 1 
STILLTIPPIN46 1 
Bzauto05 1 
J-RAY 1 
PHXRollin 1 
T BONE 1 
Erik64SS 1 
SKEETER 1 
JasonJ 1 
408_Life 1 
swangin_2007 1 
84 BLAZER 1 
Paul K 1 
Mark. 1 
4pumpcoupe 1 
THA LIFE 1 
20 Minutes 1 
:0


----------



## CHE1

make this :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

thats some crazy shit


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 08:05 PM~9392371
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 718
> SIXONEFORLIFE 272
> 1 LO 64 104
> SIX1RAG 84
> lone star 61
> THE PETE-STA 54
> 61 Impala on 3 52
> Austin Ace 51
> -SUPER62- 45
> the GRINCH 43
> *


 :0 :0 :0 TOP TEN :0 :0 :0


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 07:49 PM~9392215
> *Thanks fellas, I did some more welding on the floors today but nothing worth taking pics of. I'll wait and post more pics after the floor is completely finished.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

make that 25 for me :wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 09:05 PM~9392371
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 718  . . . . . . .  61 rag
> SIXONEFORLIFE 272  . . . . .61 2dr and 61 nomad
> 1 LO 64 104
> SIX1RAG 84 . . . . . .  61 rag
> lone star 61  . . . . . . .TOP TEN :0  :0  :0
> *


keep up the great work :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 6 2007, 07:48 PM~9393364
> *keep up the great work  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 6 2007, 09:48 PM~9393364
> *keep up the great work  :biggrin:
> Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 718  . . . . . . .  61 rag
> SIXONEFORLIFE 272 . . . . .61 2dr and 61 nomad
> 1 LO 64 104 .......64 2dr 65 rag
> SIX1RAG 84 . . . . . .  61 rag
> lone star 61  . . . . . . .61 posts .......64 rag
> THE PETE-STA 54  . . .. 61 rag
> 61 Impala on 3 52  . . . . 61 2dr
> Austin Ace 51 ..........66 2dr and another impala
> -SUPER62- 44 ...........62 2 dr
> the GRINCH 43 . . . . .  61 2dr ,  61 rag , 61 wagon ,
> 
> *


shit they all got Impalas :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

this is the only topic my ADD didn't kick in and I got bored with.

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 03 Impala

you forgot that one but who cares about an 03? If it was a 60's model or 90's, I'd say I got left out but it doesn't belong in a class with either one, might as well be a chevette. LOL!


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 10:52 PM~9393906
> *shit they all got Impalas :biggrin:
> *



Damn Grinch...61 2dr, 61 rag, 61 wagon....u lucky son of a bitch!... :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 7 2007, 08:45 AM~9395563
> *Damn Grinch...61 2dr, 61 rag, 61 wagon....u lucky son of a bitch!... :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha , go to my website and you can see how many IMPALAS i have or read my signiature :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 7 2007, 10:51 AM~9397030
> *hahahahaha , go to my website and you can see how many IMPALAS i have or read my signiature  :biggrin:
> *


post pics of all your rags fool :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

two posts now. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I got home from work at midnite and worked on the floors until I ran out of welding gas at 4:30 this morning then I called it quits. Im getting close to being done with it just drilling and welding up all those damn holes. :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2007, 12:53 PM~9397824
> *I got home from work at midnite and worked on the floors until I ran out of welding gas at 4:30 this morning then I called it quits. Im getting close to being done with it just drilling and welding up all those damn holes.  :uh:
> *


you know the rules fool.....PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN..... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 10:52 PM~9393906
> *shit they all got Impalas :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 7 2007, 11:51 AM~9397030
> *hahahahaha , go to my website and you can see how many IMPALAS i have or read my signiature  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit!! :0 :0 ...way to rub it in ASSHOLE... :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 7 2007, 01:54 PM~9397831
> *you know the rules fool.....PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN..... :biggrin:
> *



I exchanged for a new bottle before work today so Im going to try to have it all finished tonight after work. I'll post pics after Im finished.


----------



## Guest




----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 09:52 PM~9393906
> *shit they all got Impalas :biggrin:
> *


in that case k







 eep up the good work i have one to


----------



## chromeandpaint

okay ill stop tis your post


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## fortworthmex

i hate it when people got impalas and they never take em out and cruise theyre always in the garage gettin dusted!!!. fuck It


----------



## fortworthmex

HEY "THE GRINCH" IN YOUR WEBSITE WHERE IS THE LINK FOR THE REPRODUCTION CAR PARTS????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 6 2007, 12:04 AM~9384818
> *WHATS " sun drop" ????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 8 2007, 02:13 AM~9402611
> *i hate it when people got impalas and they never take em out and cruise theyre always in the garage gettin dusted!!!. fuck It
> *


X1,876,674.99 to the third power :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 8 2007, 12:55 PM~9403667
> *X1,876,674.99 to the third power :angry:
> *


I'm guilty.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 7 2007, 08:35 PM~9401111
> *in that case k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eep up the good work i have one to
> *


Yea i got an impala also :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 8 2007, 03:15 AM~9402618
> *HEY "THE GRINCH" IN YOUR WEBSITE WHERE IS THE LINK FOR THE REPRODUCTION CAR PARTS????
> *


not yet working on that now , tryin to get someone i can trust to work on my web site now , its pretty bad that i can build a car from scratch but i still type with one finger , i dont know shit bout computers :biggrin: what parts you lookin for pm me a list or email me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 8 2007, 06:31 PM~9405212
> *not yet working on that now , tryin to get someone i can trust to work on my web site now , its pretty bad that i can build a car from scratch but i still type with one finger , i dont know shit bout computers  :biggrin: what parts you lookin for pm me a list or email me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 08:05 PM~9392371
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 718
> SIXONEFORLIFE 272
> 1 LO 64 104
> SIX1RAG 84
> lone star 61
> THE PETE-STA 54
> 61 Impala on 3 52
> Austin Ace 51
> -SUPER62- 44
> the GRINCH 43
> Bowtie Legacy 35
> slo 34
> hot$tuff5964 32
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 30
> Sixty34me 30
> CapriceRoller 28
> drasticbean 24
> wired62 24
> gmag69 24
> 509Rider 23
> steamboat 23
> *


Everyone eles did so why not :0


----------



## Skim

I didnt want to post pics until I got done with the floors, well I finished them today. heres where I left off.



















I drilled out and plug welded them onto the newly welded in floor braces.










I sheet metal screwed in everything first before weloding anything.


----------



## Skim

check out my shop cat about to catch a mouse. :0 



















she grubbin...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 09:35 PM~9406325
> *I didnt want to post pics until I got done with the floors, well I finished them today. heres where I left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drilled out and plug welded them onto the newly welded in floor braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sheet metal screwed in everything first before weloding anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




  Looking good Skim!


----------



## Skim

after I got both sides in I was able to start welding in everything.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 8 2007, 08:38 PM~9406341
> *    Looking good Skim!
> *


 Thanks man! Im relieved but it was some work.

I then had to weld up the seam down the middle.


----------



## Skim

The front where it meets the toe board was the hardest part because it doesnt want to line right up, Grinch told me how to make it work and guess what, It worked.  

first started of by sheet metal screwing it to the lip.



















then came the vise grips.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 09:40 PM~9406345
> *after I got both sides in I was able to start welding in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good , did the firewall / toe board pull in like i was telling you ? looks like it did , they look just like the ones i installed kinda an identical pic.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9406368
> *looks good , did the firewall / toe board pull in like i was telling you ? looks like it did , they look just like the ones i installed kinda an identical pic.
> *



Yes. I did like you told me and clamped and then twisted the floor pans like you said. Check out how well it lined up.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 09:45 PM~9406367
> *The front where it meets the toe board was the hardest part because it doesnt want to line right up, Grinch told me how to make it work and guess what, It worked.
> first started of by sheet metal screwing it to the lip.
> then came the vise grips.
> *



cool i was posting as you was , glad to hear it worked out well , im guessing you didnt have any more problems ? :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 09:47 PM~9406379
> *Yes. I did like you told me and clamped and then twisted the floor pans like you said. Check out how well it lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it lined up real nice , you can really relax now ALL of the hard work is done , damn near all of your welding is done except for a few spots on the exterior ,correct


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 8 2007, 08:48 PM~9406387
> *cool i was posting as you was , glad to hear it worked out well , im guessing you didnt have any more problems ?  :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, It all went just fine. I even got all the welding between the floors and front toe board finished. Now all I have to do is a little grinding then I POR 15 them black, spread some seam sealer and move on to the next area.



















The floors are done. Man I sure hope I dont have to do any more floors anytime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 09:52 PM~9406412
> *
> 
> The floors are done. Man I sure hope I dont have to do any more floors anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *



looks like you did a good job too.... how were the floor braces?


----------



## scrapin82regal

Damn i need this kinda motivation :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elias

nice work wish i had the time and skill to do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 08:37 PM~9406336
> *check out my shop cat about to catch a mouse.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she grubbin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 07:52 PM~9406412
> *Naw man, It all went just fine. I even got all the welding between the floors and front toe board finished.  Now all I have to do is a little grinding then I POR 15 them black, spread some seam sealer and move on to the next area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floors are done. Man I sure hope I dont have to do any more floors anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *


Great job Skim :thumbsup: Damn it you got some skills :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 8 2007, 08:56 PM~9406426
> *looks like you did a good job too.... how were the floor braces?
> *


the floor braces were tricky mainly because you just cant go in and weld them to the rockers until you lay the floors in level and then clamp the braces to the rockers.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 4 2007, 03:26 PM~9372241
> *yo skim check this out homie... 1956 VOLK BEETLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is that I need some parts


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 07:40 PM~9406345
> *after I got both sides in I was able to start welding in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great job!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Dec 8 2007, 11:45 PM~9407383
> *great job!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, You'll see it tomorrow when you come by. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 10:46 PM~9407391
> *Thanks, You'll see it tomorrow when you come by. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean

*AT THE END OF THE YEAR THIS SHOULD BE THE 

"PROJECT RIDE OF THE YEAR" FOR LAY IT LOW 2007*


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim it came out really good! maybe I can make it by there tomorrow.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 12:46 AM~9407391
> *Thanks, You'll see it tomorrow when you come by. :biggrin:
> *


damn , what the hell i dont get invitied to come see "hell bent" :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 07:52 PM~9406412
> *
> 
> The floors are done. Man I sure hope I dont have to do any more floors anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 8 2007, 11:53 PM~9407424
> *AT THE END OF THE YEAR THIS SHOULD BE THE
> 
> "PROJECT RIDE OF THE YEAR" FOR LAY IT LOW 2007
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Dec 8 2007, 11:54 PM~9407430-->
> 
> 
> 
> Skim it came out really good! maybe I can make it by there tomorrow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you should, BackBump61 dropping off my hood and some extras
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Dec 8 2007, 11:54 PM~9407434
> *damn , what the hell i dont get invitied to come see "hell bent"  :biggrin:
> *


 Come on down to Texas! Texas Massacre has a 63 rag for you to install some floors in :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 8 2007, 10:54 PM~9407434
> *damn , what the hell i dont get invitied to come see "hell bent"  :biggrin:
> *


It is still a few months away but you should plan a trip down here the last weekend of April for the big swap meet at Texas Motor Speedway and see Hell Bent then.


----------



## -SUPER62-

Good job Skim...floors came out tight as fuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 8 2007, 11:53 PM~9407424
> *AT THE END OF THE YEAR THIS SHOULD BE THE
> 
> "PROJECT RIDE OF THE YEAR" FOR LAY IT LOW 2007
> *


X2...your the winner of that shit hands down.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Great job! 

Time to bolt on the power seat and cruise the freeway. Just gotta strap the Hell Bent to the F250. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

looking good as always bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mycutty

just wondering what kind of welding are you using on your work, body panels and floors? by the way nice work!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Dec 9 2007, 12:32 AM~9407636
> *just wondering what kind of welding are you using on your work, body panels and floors? by the way nice work!
> *


Im just using a little Hobart 110 regular plug in with argon gas and I use 30 gauge wire with the heat cranked up on the floors and thicker metal but on the body panels I used 24 gauge wire slowed down on the heat and #4 on the wire speed..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 8 2007, 10:53 PM~9407424
> *AT THE END OF THE YEAR THIS SHOULD BE THE
> 
> "PROJECT RIDE OF THE YEAR" FOR LAY IT LOW 2007
> *


X3 

doin a great job keep it up. cars lookin real good.


----------



## 41bowtie

Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBump61

on the way!!!


----------



## gmag69

Damn Skim that's tight as fuck. Lookin sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 07:37 PM~9406336
> *check out my shop cat about to catch a mouse.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she grubbin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

good job t-dog


----------



## Skim

thanks everybody. BackBump61 stopped by and we did some trading and parts fanagling. Got my 61 rocker mouldings :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

This is whats next. I will fix the base of the inner wheel well because it was rusted out. I will section in the area from the 4 door.










the drivers side will need to be sectioned out but it really wasnt that bad at all but I will still do it anyways.










once I do that I can weld my convertible reinforcements back in. I had to cut them out in order to put the new floors in.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

after that I will work on the rear deck. It looks okay but after sand blasting it was full of pinholes.










and it was rusted thru on the edge of the passenger side where it meets the wheel well tub.


----------



## Guest

so will you be doing the paint and body work yourself.
and how soon dose that start?


----------



## Skim

gotta drill these off the 4 door and weld them back onto my new rear floor to hold the back seat down.











the 4 door has a lot of good solid metal left










viva la canada


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 9 2007, 01:35 PM~9409943
> *so will you be doing the paint and body work yourself.
> and how soon dose that start?
> *


yes, I will do all the bodywork and paint myself. It will take place as soon as the rust and all the metalwork is finished. Not too far away now..


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 11:39 AM~9409961
> *yes, I will do all the bodywork and paint myself. It will take place as soon as the rust and all the metalwork is finished. Not too far away now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO...YOU HAVE CAME A LONG WAY....THIS YEAR.....CONGRATS BRO....LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT BE CRUISING THIS BIOTCH NEXT YEAR.... :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER

BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO . I TIP MY HAT TO YOU , THIS CAR
IS GOING TO B A BAD ASS RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LET DOC PAINT IT :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wow, you're getting REALLY close now....


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 11:26 AM~9409894
> *thanks everybody. BackBump61 stopped by and we did some trading and parts fanagling. Got my 61 rocker mouldings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF THOSE ARE THE ONES HE BOUGHT OFF OF 'BOWTIE LEGACY" THEY USED TO BE MINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2007, 01:33 PM~9410300
> *IF THOSE ARE THE ONES HE BOUGHT OFF OF 'BOWTIE LEGACY" THEY USED TO BE MINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if there the ones form bowtie legacy, i shooda bawt them


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2007, 12:37 PM~9410325
> *if there the ones form bowtie legacy, i shooda bawt them
> *


     I HOOKED THAT FOOL UP TO


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 01:39 PM~9409961
> *yes, I will do all the bodywork and paint myself. It will take place as soon as the rust and all the metalwork is finished. Not too far away now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2007, 02:33 PM~9410300
> *IF THOSE ARE THE ONES HE BOUGHT OFF OF 'BOWTIE LEGACY" THEY USED TO BE MINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2007, 03:44 PM~9410714
> *        I HOOKED THAT FOOL UP TO
> *


thats not what backbump 61 said :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2007, 02:37 PM~9410325
> *if there the ones form bowtie legacy, i shooda bawt them
> *


huh still got another set if u need . skim shit is looking sweet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2007, 05:44 PM~9410714
> *        I HOOKED THAT FOOL UP TO
> *


No doubt, so is why is he crying about a finders fee?


----------



## hittin back bumper

god damn skimmy u still not done!!!! :angry:


----------



## blaklak96

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 11:26 AM~9409894
> *thanks everybody. BackBump61 stopped by and we did some trading and parts fanagling. Got my 61 rocker mouldings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## hotstuff5964

happy birthday fool

















go work on the car :angry:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 9 2007, 07:19 PM~9412268
> *happy birthday fool
> go work on the car :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 9 2007, 07:19 PM~9412268
> *happy birthday fool
> go work on the car :angry:
> *


Thanks! Naw I took today off.


----------



## shrekinacutty

HAPPY BIRFFDAY BRO


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2007, 04:29 PM~9411014
> *No doubt, so is why is he crying about a finders fee?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: what are u talking bout


----------



## -SUPER62-

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 9 2007, 05:43 PM~9412422
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 9 2007, 09:38 PM~9412394
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: what are u talking bout
> *


IM NOT A BUSINESS MAN, ITS A BUSINESS MAN
:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

HAPPY B-DAY T! GO AND GET YOURSELF SOME STRANGE TONIGHT.


----------



## the GRINCH

SOLITO..63...... ITS ON THE MOVE..*keepin it real , nikka*


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2007, 09:28 PM~9412772
> *HAPPY B-DAY T!  GO AND GET YOURSELF SOME happy fucking everything skim  :biggrin:*


----------



## 63 ss rider

happy b day skim  car has come a long way


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 9 2007, 08:28 PM~9412765-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT A BUSINESS MAN, ITS A BUSINESS MAN
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get ur facts straight , brent gave us the info . so how was i asking for anything lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2007, 08:28 PM~9412772
> *HAPPY B-DAY T!  GO AND GET YOURSELF SOME STRANGE TONIGHT.
> *


have a good bday


----------



## Texas Massacre

Happy Birthday Skim I could not get to my phone give me a call later


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 12:39 PM~9409961
> *yes, I will do all the bodywork and paint myself. It will take place as soon as the rust and all the metalwork is finished. Not too far away now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK HOMMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2007, 02:29 PM~9411014
> *No doubt, so is why is he crying about a finders fee?
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

Floors came out nice Homie!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 10 2007, 02:06 AM~9414818
> *
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHE1




----------



## Skim

I finished seam sealing the floors last night and did some more welding in the trunk area, more grinding. Nothing worth taking pics of though. Im going to get some more seam sealer today and to the firewall and door jambs after work.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Jamb on it!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 11 2007, 07:21 AM~9424410
> *Jamb on it!
> *


yeah u know, u know.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

god damn skim keep up the good job!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 12:39 PM~9409961
> *yes, I will do all the bodywork and paint myself. It will take place as soon as the rust and all the metalwork is finished. Not too far away now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SKIM is my all time favorite "LAY IT LOW" hero......


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 11 2007, 04:09 PM~9428003
> *SKIM is my all time favorite "LAY IT LOW" hero......
> *


 :biggrin: hey Skim ,this work is posted as progress is made right , real time progress?
it takes me years to build a ride ,im a lagger ... your puttin in work :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 11 2007, 04:09 PM~9428003
> *SKIM is my all time favorite "LAY IT LOW" hero......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 11 2007, 04:09 PM~9428003
> *SKIM is my all time favorite "LAY IT LOW" hero......
> *


I agree  This topic is really good because of all the how to's and pics :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 11 2007, 05:46 PM~9429452
> *I agree   This topic is really good because of all the how to's and pics :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


and MOTIVATION!!!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

hey skim u said u use a 110 welder to do all that what brand and model is it


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 11 2007, 06:54 PM~9429513
> *and MOTIVATION!!!!!!
> *


Amen!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 11 2007, 07:58 PM~9429539
> *hey skim u said u use a 110 welder to do all that what brand and model is it
> *


i think he said he uses a hobart , not sure , look through some pics i know its in a few :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

a little more motivation =]


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Dec 11 2007, 07:47 PM~9430003
> *a little more motivation =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A little more :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

and just a littttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttle more  


























not a vert but still hott as hell


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2007, 07:17 AM~9424402
> *I finished seam sealing the floors last night and did some more welding in the trunk area, more grinding. Nothing worth taking pics of though. Im going to get some more seam sealer today and to the firewall and door jambs after work.
> *


All pics are worth something........


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## DEVINERI

great work man


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: just wanted a post count :biggrin:


----------



## ButchFragrance

Skim, you single handedly got me to start liking 61 rags. I never hated them, I love all chevys, i just never really payed much attention to them.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2007, 09:45 PM~9312308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


here is one of the ones i was tellin you about skim :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 12 2007, 09:11 PM~9440417
> *here is one of the ones i was tellin you about skim :biggrin:
> *


damn david thats kinda hott :thumbsup: 

Wheres the updates skim??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 12 2007, 11:12 PM~9441051
> *damn david thats kinda hott  :thumbsup:
> 
> Wheres the updates skim??
> *


man its been raining here since sunday but Im off tomorrow so after I get my physical for work, Im hoping to get the lower corners where it was rusty in the inner back bottom of the fenderwells replaced. Thats my mission and I will have pics posted tomorrow night! I wanna get started on the bodywork already but I want to have everything welded up and grinded before I do that.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2007, 09:19 PM~9441119
> *man its been raining here since sunday but Im off tomorrow so after I get my physical for work, Im hoping to get the lower corners  where it was rusty in the inner back bottom of the fenderwells replaced. Thats my mission and I will have pics posted tomorrow night! I wanna get started on the bodywork already but I want to have everything welded up and grinded before I do that.
> *


WHERE DO YOU WORK AT....I ALWAYS SEE YOU HAVE DAYS OFF HERE AND THERE... :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 13 2007, 12:02 AM~9441407
> *WHERE DO YOU WORK AT....I ALWAYS SEE YOU HAVE DAYS OFF HERE AND THERE... :dunno:
> *


Railroad, Its 24 hour 7 days a week and we rotate our shifts so every 4 days Im working a different shift, some nights, some days and everything inbetween. Its like the fire department, work 4 days off 3.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 12 2007, 11:02 PM~9441407
> *WHERE DO YOU WORK AT....I ALWAYS SEE YOU HAVE DAYS OFF HERE AND THERE... :dunno:
> *


Shit son you aint know he works at Skim's Wonder Emporieum of Lowriders an Vdubs. he is a ballin player that brings cars back to life with his small resto shop


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2007, 12:19 AM~9441119
> *man its been raining here since sunday but Im off tomorrow so after I get my physical for work, Im hoping to get the lower corners  where it was rusty in the inner back bottom of the fenderwells replaced. Thats my mission and I will have pics posted tomorrow night! I wanna get started on the bodywork already but I want to have everything welded up and grinded before I do that.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 12 2007, 06:58 PM~9438495
> *:wave: just wanted a post count  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:

throw back pic


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2007, 01:11 AM~9441821
> *:biggrin:
> 
> throw back pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skim showed that little hoe who the boss is :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2007, 10:09 PM~9441446
> *Railroad, Its 24 hour 7 days a week and we rotate our shifts so every 4 days Im working a different shift, some nights, some days and everything inbetween. Its like the fire department, work 4 days off 3.
> *



THAT'S COOL...KINDA LIKE MY SHIFT'S...NIGHTS AND DAYS..

3 NIGHTS.....2 DAYS...2 NIGHTS.....3 DAYS....AND CONTINUES...ALL THROUGHT THE YEAR...I CAN TELL YOU MY DAYS OFF IN 2009.... :biggrin: 

WE GET DAYS OFF IN BETWEEN OF COURSE....ONE 2 DAY WEEKEND AND ONE 4 DAY WEEKEND A MONTH....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2007, 01:26 AM~9441918
> *skim showed that little hoe who the boss is  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Keepin his pimp hand strong!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SKIM GOT BANNED! WTF!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:

That's how they do here when they want you to work on your ride......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 13 2007, 11:46 AM~9444210
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> That's how they do here when they want you to work on your ride......
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2007, 10:33 AM~9444083
> *SKIM GOT BANNED! WTF!
> *


For what?


----------



## Shot1more

I have been following this car since you started the project. I'm impressed...... I'm building a 1982 Cadillac Coupe Deville and it's seems like it's never going to be ready. The time and money you have invested in that 1961 Chevy Impala could only be a nightmare, however well worth the reward....... Keep up the great work.. "Live To Lowride"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 03:04 PM~9445727
> *For what?
> *


He told a mod that he was putting 22's on it........ around hur, that's a :nono:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 13 2007, 03:36 PM~9446001
> *He told a mod that he was putting 22's on it........ around hur, that's a :nono:
> *


If so...the ban is justified... :yes:

unless it means no pics tonight...then they need to un-ban him immediately... :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 04:04 PM~9445727
> *For what?
> *


for posting a picture the mods didnt like


----------



## 817Lowrider

sux


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

He will be back. His new screename will be SKUM.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 02:04 PM~9445727
> *For what?
> *


rollin chinas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

Shit if he is Banned I do not know what I am going to do...This topic is like smoking crack.I want to keep coming back.


----------



## BIG RED

MODOWNED :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

video fit the topic.......... :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9t41oSMD6vc


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2007, 05:10 PM~9446730
> *He will be back. His new screename will be SKUM.
> *


I LOL'd 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre

I think Skim will be back tonight maybe with new pics. But no Cartoons Skim!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 03:33 PM~9446465
> *sux
> *


X2


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 04:33 PM~9446465
> *sux
> *


X3


----------



## kandychromegsxr

lets start a patishion to get him back!!! sure i didnt spell patishion right.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

the rides looking good keep up the good work homie peace out


----------



## 41bowtie

*FREE SKIM !!!!*


----------



## Eazy

*MODERATORS STALL'EM OUT. FREE SKIM :angry: *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ban him after the 61 is finished. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0 Im back. Good thing is I was able to get some more welding done on the car last night. I will get the pics up tonight since Im back from punishment. :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 13 2007, 09:59 PM~9449916
> *the rides looking good keep up the good work homie peace out
> *



I love your avatar!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 14 2007, 02:09 AM~9451093
> *FREE SKIM !!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379605


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2007, 07:04 AM~9451486
> *:0  Im back. Good thing is I was able to get some more welding done on the car last night. I will get the pics up tonight since Im back from punishment. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 14 2007, 12:03 PM~9452608
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379605
> *


 :roflmao: 

You should of put his face on there too.


Looking good Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

* if we could all pause for a moment of silence . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .* :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn. rip to the welder


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Call the docter!! im sure someone can fix the welder


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2007, 12:59 PM~9459838
> * if we could all pause for a moment of silence . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


first my plasma, now his welder....FUCK someone doesnt want the rags to hit the streets :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH

*<span style=\'color:red\'>SKIMS WELDER* . .. . you have been a good one you have helped us get through the deuce and the start of " hell bent " may you R.I.P. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 15 2007, 04:12 PM~9460180
> *first my plasma, now his welder....FUCK someone doesnt want the rags to hit the streets :uh:
> *


if it helps any , my paint gun is fucking up , and i just ran out of clear :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

throw in the gutta,,and go buy anutta :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill

RIP to the Welder :tears: :angel:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2007, 02:33 PM~9460280
> *if it helps any , my paint gun is fucking up , and i just ran out of clear  :biggrin:
> *


i declare....state of emergency


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ken Wood got that Mack truck A-ARM on his rear axle again, if that helps. :ugh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 15 2007, 03:24 PM~9460485
> *Ken Wood got that Mack truck A-ARM on his rear axle again, if that helps. :ugh:
> *


with the special wood-balls


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 06:26 PM~9460495
> *with the special wood-balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  MEDIOCRE STYLE


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 05:26 PM~9460495
> *with the special wood-balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayuuuuuuum look at those CHROME backing plates , they make that thing stick ooooouuuuuuuttttttt :biggrin: and that one off leaking gas tank , now that my friend is kustom :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2007, 04:19 PM~9460705
> *dayuuuuuuum look at those CHROME backing plates , they make that thing stick ooooouuuuuuuttttttt  :biggrin: and that one off leaking gas tank , now that my friend is kustom  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: gas take doesnt leak :uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2007, 12:59 PM~9459838
> * if we could all pause for a moment of silence . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN

* if we could all pause for a moment of silence . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .* :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:




> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2007, 02:33 PM~9460280
> *if it helps any , my paint gun is fucking up , and i just ran out of clear  :biggrin:
> *




You know what they say, death comes in three's....I think youre paint gun is doomed!


----------



## -SUPER62-

*R.I.P..... :angel: :angel: .....He was a good welder, always eager to bond two pieces of metal together. But although he will be missed, we need to be emotionally strong, If not for us......for SKIM. A new welder will be purchased but his memory will live on forever. :tears: :tears: *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

RIP


----------



## Loco 61

THIS IS Hobart's Grandpa And He Sent Us A Pic


----------



## Loco 61

<span style=\'color:red\'>His In Heaven Now :angel:


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

CAME BACK FROM THE DEAD ,,,


----------



## Skim

Inside the passenger rear wheel well it was rusty so I had to cut it out and weld in new metal from the 4 door.

heres what it looked like before.










heres part of the donor piece. I did it in 2 sections.


----------



## Loco 61

You Puttin Up Any Pics Tonight?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2007, 12:53 AM~9462656
> *You Puttin Up Any Pics Tonight?
> *


That Was Fast :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I did the lower section first.










then I did the upper section. 










still need to grind everything down smooth.


----------



## Skim

from the inside.










also re welded my convertible reinforcements back in while I was at it.


----------



## Skim

did both sides today.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2007, 11:53 PM~9462656
> *You Puttin Up Any Pics Tonight?
> *


 but of course  

also did a whole bunch of finish welding inside and outside of the car. the rear deck panel where I grafted on the quarter panels.










filled some small holes I didnt get the first time I welded on the patch panels.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

also started seam sealing the firewall, turunk seams and the floor pans.


----------



## Skim

floors seam sealed.




























and finally POR 15 over everything.


----------



## -SUPER62-

looks good Skim...you still gonna shave the firewall??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 16 2007, 12:11 AM~9462783
> *looks good Skim...you still gonna shave the firewall??
> *


im really debating still, probably.


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## Skim

shit I got all day tomorrow to put in work so I should have more pics up tomorrow night.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 16 2007, 01:11 AM~9462783
> *looks good Skim...you still gonna shave the firewall??
> *


 :thumbsdown: THAT SHOULD BE A SERIOUS.............. :nono: :nono:


----------



## fortworthmex

DAMN SKIM YOU ARE THE SHIT HOMIE!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK UR THE BEST.....


----------



## KERRBSS

look at you, thinking your a rag builder and stuff.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

looks good *****


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2007, 04:33 PM~9460280
> *if it helps any , my paint gun is fucking up , and i just ran out of clear  :biggrin:
> *


I hate running out of clear. That F...ing sucks.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2007, 11:08 PM~9462760
> *floors seam sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally POR 15 over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looks good so the seam sealer can go right on the primer


----------



## lone star

its too cold to be fuckin with that shit today...


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 16 2007, 12:11 PM~9464043
> *dam looks good so the seam sealer can go right on the primer
> *


yes , seam sealer is the last thing i do , and the first thing i do when getting ready for paint , i do all body work , wetsand , preclean and tack off , mix my paint and before i spray i seam seal , grab the gun and spray :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 16 2007, 11:11 AM~9464388
> *yes , seam sealer is the last thing i do , and the first thing i do when getting ready for paint , i do all body work , wetsand , preclean and WACK off , mix my paint and before i spray i seam seal , grab the gun and spray  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

you guys painting the inside same as the outside or just leaving it w/ POR15?? Base n cleared would be sick.....even though no one will see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

man this 61 aint done yet?? I think Problemadic will be finished first :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 11:15 AM~9464060
> *its too cold to be fuckin with that shit today...
> *



yeah it was cold but it was the first sunny day in a week so I had to use it to lay down some 2k yellow primer in preperation for the body work that will be coming soon. Im getting close to being done with my welding so I figured I'd get everything in yellow primer before the weather turns shitty again.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Damn it is looking good!


----------



## cantgetenuf

your dooooin a jammed up job on this car.... but is that pass rocker uneven?? im not hatin, just helpin...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Herring out the oven, this bitch is done!


----------



## Infamous James

damn skim...wtf u do for a living besides cut cars, drive lifted trucks, wrangle cows, listen to country music, and pshop the shit out of momos? :0 u gots some talent foo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Dec 16 2007, 07:16 PM~9466330
> *your dooooin a jammed up job on this car.... but is that pass rocker uneven?? im not hatin, just helpin...
> *



The rocker is not uneven, what you are seeing is where underneath the rockers, the convertibles have a reinforcement stiffener welded to the underside of the rocker that goes from front to back. Since I used 4 door rockers and they dont have the stiffener underneath, it is only left under the quarter panels because those are still factory vert with the stiffener under them.
Its hard to explain but I have new stiffeners on the way and they will span the whole length of the rocker. 

Heres an example from BowtieRagtops topic, see the brace under the rocker, you see this under the rear quarter panel but not the new rockers.


----------



## Skim

I wasnt happy how the drivers side rockers welds turned out where I had bridge welded them back together so I cut it back out and grafted in a good solid piece which was a better idea because it allowed me to plug weld it to the inner brace that was right behind the patch piece.


----------



## Skim

got some of the body parts in primer also,


----------



## Skim

My lac chilling amongst the donor cars :0 










and my canadian frame :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

more pics from this afternoon..


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 06:50 PM~9466471
> *got some of the body parts in primer also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought i was the only one with OCD. :biggrin: Nice work man! She's gonna turn out real clean when she's done. Paint the floor/inside too!


----------



## Skim

shit man Im getting close to starting on the body work real soon.


----------



## junbug29s

whats the crease on the drivers side quarter from? is it just the lighting? What color you going for?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 07:00 PM~9466510
> *shit man Im getting close to starting on the body work real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD SKIM KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## Guest

your 61 is looking sick bro!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 16 2007, 08:03 PM~9466523
> *whats the crease on the drivers side quarter from? is it just the lighting? What color you going for?
> *


the front one is a weld line. the rear is a gouge. lighting exagerates it though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 08:54 PM~9466481
> *My lac chilling amongst the donor cars :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gansta gansta :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

are u doing the belly too


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 07:00 PM~9466510
> *shit man Im getting close to starting on the body work real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of primer is that car looks straight all ready does it need alot of body work


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 16 2007, 10:06 PM~9466955
> *are u doing the belly too
> *


Skims going all out on this hoe...20 x 20 turntable car gauranteed.


----------



## -SUPER62-

The car is looking tight as fuck Skim...You still clueless as to what color you gonna spray it??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dont sell it like your 62 vert skim :0 i know your pride wont let you. buildin that bitch up 100 percent yourself, shitttttttt :biggrin: u make me feel like i aint doin shit to my car lol


----------



## REV. chuck

nowhere near as cool as a four door :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 16 2007, 09:09 PM~9466971
> *what kind of primer is that car looks straight all ready does it need alot of body work
> *


the body wasnt straight! thats a Body By Skim instead of fisher


----------



## Coca Pearl

TH BANANA IS LOOKING GOOD......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 17 2007, 12:45 AM~9467525
> *nowhere near as cool as a four door    :uh:
> *


FUCK A FOOR DOOR YOU CAN KEEP THEM


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 17 2007, 12:02 AM~9467590
> *FUCK A FOOR DOOR YOU CAN KEEP THEM
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

great work Skim, your topic makes me wanna go plasma cut something and put it back together. :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 07:00 PM~9466510
> *shit man Im getting close to starting on the body work real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HATE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Great job bro, I can't wait for the finished product! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 PM~9467550
> *the body wasnt straight! thats a Body By Skim instead of fisher
> *



Naw the body needs work, it looks straight in primer but up close you can see where all the work is needed but very soon, the next 3 days after tomorrow I am off and the weather should be nice so Im going to start on the bodywork tomorrow.

I still have to fix the shelf under where the top folds, I am going to cut it out and weld in a good section from the 4 door.

Thanks for all the positive comments everybody I appreciate it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 16 2007, 11:45 PM~9467525
> *nowhere near as cool as a four door    :uh:
> *


you know chuck, technically this car is about 85% 61 four door, theres not much left of the original car :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Dec 16 2007, 10:06 PM~9466955-->
> 
> 
> 
> are u doing the belly too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 16 2007, 10:09 PM~9466971
> *what kind of primer is that car looks straight all ready does it need alot of body work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2k yellow high build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 10:10 PM~9466975
> *Skims going all out on this hoe...20 x 20 turntable car gauranteed.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0 no way man, just a nice driver  <!--QuoteBegin-81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 16 2007, 11:33 PM~9467477
> *dont sell it like  your 62 vert skim :0  i know your pride wont let you. *


naw man I grew attached to this one. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 02:33 AM~9467964
> *great work Skim,    your topic makes me wanna go plasma cut something and put it back together.    :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill

wow good progress bro. :0


----------



## 79 cutty

:0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*Progresso soup is good!*


----------



## Austin Ace

Damn you've come along way, getting it in primer makes it look like another car!

Keep on truckin 10/4


----------



## sicx13

dayum thats some good shit, great progress. keep them oppossums away from that car


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 05:54 PM~9466481
> *My lac chilling amongst the donor cars :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my canadian frame  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats up with the straight 6?! how much shipped?! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 17 2007, 02:46 PM~9470525
> *whats up with the straight 6?! how much shipped?!  :cheesy:
> *


Damn I aint shippin that bitch but it was a running car, come pick that bitch up for $100 complete todo :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

I know this is a weird question but has the previous owner seen the car yet. I bet he would probably trip out if he did


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn I missed alot. that body looks bad ass now.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 08:00 PM~9466510
> *shit man Im getting close to starting on the body work real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good man


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2007, 02:25 PM~9470724
> *Damn I aint shippin that bitch but it was a running car, come pick that bitch up  for $100 complete todo :biggrin:
> *


Ill give you a $100,drop it off to me next time you pass through New Mexico. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2007, 07:02 AM~9468308
> *naw man I grew attached to this one. :biggrin:
> *


you have hell bent rust in yo blood :yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 17 2007, 02:42 AM~9468201
> *I HATE YOU  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2007, 07:02 AM~9468308
> *
> :0  no way man, just a nice driver
> 
> *


what do you mean just a nice driver... :angry: ...you should make it a trailer queen and only bust it out at the shows...that way I dont see you rollin and get jealous


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 17 2007, 05:54 PM~9472317
> *Ill give you a $100,drop it off to me next time you pass through New Mexico. :biggrin:
> *



HEY HEY HEY,FIND UR OWN 235 HEHE


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2007, 01:25 PM~9470724
> *Damn I aint shippin that bitch but it was a running car, come pick that bitch up  for $100 complete todo :biggrin:
> *



WHAT CITY YOU IN? I WORK FOR A SHIPPING COMPANY, MAYBE THEY CAN SWING BY :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 17 2007, 09:07 PM~9473469
> *HEY HEY HEY,FIND UR OWN 235 HEHE
> *


I have my own 235's,I even have an NOS one :biggrin: 

What happened to the 250???


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 17 2007, 12:45 AM~9467525
> *nowhere near as cool as a four door    :uh:
> *


make good parts cars


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 17 2007, 08:14 PM~9473543
> *I have my own 235's,I even have an NOS one :biggrin:
> 
> What happened to the 250???
> *



the 250 is on the 38, i have a 292 here at home that will be goin in the 38 and a 235 is for future plans. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 18 2007, 12:02 AM~9473407
> *what do you mean just a nice driver... :angry: ...you should make it a trailer queen and only bust it out at the shows...that way I dont see you rollin and get jealous
> *


He' s Opossum Rodding it, Primered and with no glass, seats, trim or bumpers. 

Why you think that opossum was chopping it up a few weeks ago with T?


----------



## Skim

started cutting out to replace that rusty rear deck. Another 4 door donor piece about to go in. After looking my car over, there is maybe MAYBE only 20% of the original car left.










also had to remove the convertible rear seat backing plate.










some of the rust holes. It wasnt bad but I just feel better replacing it with an un rusty whole shelf.










this was also an issue.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

cutting out the old metal.


----------



## Skim

the donor piece.


----------



## Skim

putting in work with the die grinder, cutting it to fit.










sparks flying...


----------



## Skim

test fitting the piece..










I mounted the two rear body mount bolts to keep everything in line with the frame mounts.



















lines up pretty good but I still have to trim down some spots before I can start welding it in. 










I should have this welded in completely tomorrow. Then I can move on two the last couple areas that need to be welded then I can start on the body work.


----------



## cantgetenuf

damn skim i know what you are talkin about on the rockers now..

car looks damn good homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Dec 18 2007, 09:19 PM~9480500
> *damn skim i know what you are talkin about on the rockers now..
> 
> car looks damn good homie
> *


thanks homie, are you doing a set now :0


----------



## wired61

very very very nice....."keep up the good work"......just dont seem good enuff to say.................un-bee-leave-a-bull!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn skim when can i drop a car off? lol


----------



## GRASSHOPP3R

damm ese! firme!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 17 2007, 03:42 AM~9468201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I told you, get on the grind nicca :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

uffin:


----------



## REV. chuck

its tomorrow where the fuck are the pics from welding it in :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 19 2007, 01:22 AM~9482286
> *its tomorrow where the fuck are the pics  from welding it in  :uh:
> *


fool its 1:22 in the mornin, I havent even fell asleep yet :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 01:23 AM~9482289
> *fool its 1:22 in the mornin, I havent even fell asleep yet  :0
> *



i havent slept in days :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 28 2007, 07:44 PM~7572429-->
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily tomorrow I pick up my 61 4 door that I bought for parts, its a clean complete grandma car with a sweet front clip and bumpers. Other than that, I'll post pics as I go.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 07:54 AM~7575520
> *That alone will save you alot. Glad you found a donor.
> 
> Damn, the car is in better shape than I thought. It really ain't too bad to be honest with you.
> 
> I look forward to this makeover......
> *


:0 :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2007, 08:14 PM~9480465
> *test fitting the piece..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted the two rear body mount bolts to keep everything in line with the frame mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lines up pretty good but I still have to trim down some spots before I can start welding it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have this welded in completely tomorrow. Then I can move on two the last couple areas that need to be welded then I can start on the body work.
> *



I nominate SKIM, The LAY IT LOW:

"Builder Award of Excellence 2007" 

those in favor say "I".......


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 19 2007, 08:33 AM~9483097
> *I nominate SKIM, The LAY IT LOW:
> 
> "Builder Award of Excellence 2007"
> 
> those in favor say  "I".......
> 
> *


I


----------



## STRANGER

I


----------



## brayz

I :thumbsup: IF THE PERSON YOU BOUGHT THIS CAR OFF OF SEES IT HES GONNA DOO DOO IN HIS PANTS!


----------



## BUD

I


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

I

I

I

I !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62-

Good shit Skim... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I FO SHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Aye!!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Dec 19 2007, 12:59 PM~9484905
> *I :thumbsup: IF THE PERSON YOU BOUGHT THIS CAR OFF OF SEES IT HES GONNA DOO DOO IN HIS PANTS!
> *


x1,000,00


----------



## the GRINCH

yo ho ho , you need a telescopic drive shaft for a 61-64 , i just unjuiced a 64 today , i got one if you need it , you know how to get a hold of me , 



by the way thanks for referring me to someone else in tk call me and i will discuss some details with you :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

I


----------



## hotstuff5964

eye


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I!!!!!


----------



## wired61




----------



## Skim

yall crazy :0 :biggrin: 

got the shelf in, started by cutting it to fit then tack welded it in all the way around.


----------



## Skim

thanks to hoehand for dropping by on his day off with the beer :biggrin: he thought it would be cool to take some pics of me at work :uh:


----------



## Skim

welded in, now just need to do some finish grinding and its done.


----------



## Skim

almost finished.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 09:08 PM~9488792
> *almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 10:08 PM~9488792
> *almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good!!!Very Impressed!!Keep the pics coming....Hell.... now I got motivation to get back on my shit....I been slackin.....Not everybody got a 61 VERT in the garage.. :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds

*wow*</span>


----------



## fortworthmex

OJO!!!


----------



## fortworthmex

SKIM U NEED TO DO MY FLOORS IN MY 64 AND TRUNK PAN!!! HOW MUCH? :dunno: 










































JUST KIDDIN!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

looks good when u gonna start the body work any colors picked out


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 19 2007, 11:03 PM~9489293
> *looks good when u gonna start the body work  any colors picked out
> *


I will start on the quarter panels tomorrow since we are supposed to have good weather. The weather has been perfect last 2 days, warm even.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 19 2007, 10:53 PM~9489204
> *SKIM U NEED TO DO MY FLOORS IN MY 64 AND TRUNK PAN!!! HOW MUCH? :dunno:
> JUST KIDDIN!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 19 2007, 10:31 PM~9488459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaauuuummmm new meaning to double vision


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 07:57 PM~9488712
> *thanks to hoehand for dropping by on his day off with the beer  :biggrin:  he thought it would be cool to take some pics of me at work  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: IS THAT CURTIS JACKSON "50 CENT" UNDER THAT WELDERS MASK?


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim.  Here's the big question. If you found another car in the same shape would you do it again? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Dec 19 2007, 11:55 PM~9489681
> *Lookin good Skim.   Here's the big question. If you found another car  in the same shape would you do it again? :dunno:
> *


if it was a 58 or 59 rag then yeah in a heart beat. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

spider pig spider pig does whatever a spider pig does


can he swing from a web? 

no he cant he's a pig 


look out here comes the spider pig


----------



## REV. chuck

im whoring your topic skim i need 2 more post after this one to make 666 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

665


----------



## REV. chuck

im done  


car doesnt even look the same skim milk keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 20 2007, 12:25 AM~9489934
> *im whoring your topic skim  i need 2 more post after this one to make 666    :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 20 2007, 12:26 AM~9489947
> *im done
> car doesnt even look the same    skim milk    keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2007, 10:36 PM~9489552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: IS THAT CURTIS JACKSON "50 CENT" UNDER THAT WELDERS MASK?
> *


Looks more like Reggie Jackson? Except he constructs rides, instead of hitting homeruns. :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2007, 12:53 AM~9407424
> *i'm going to repeat this again...*


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 19 2007, 09:28 PM~9488960
> *Not everybody got a 61 VERT in the garage.. :biggrin:
> *


I DO :biggrin: nice werk skim, cant wait to see the end results


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You know this fool is obsessed when you see him working in his day job clothing. WTF!

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHE1

Puta madre mother fucker... Skim nothing but props homie, you got skills on this build shit.....at least on me. And the fucking space to do it from what I see. Hell bent will have hella fools bent with envy. I think I can speak for many of us when I say thanks for the for the build flicks, it's probably one of the best topics on this site.


----------



## cantgetenuf

hey homie.... car looks good, just my 2cents... have you thought about painting this car the 61 corona cream? i remember seeing a hardtop from oxnard cali that looked killer...


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 20 2007, 11:16 AM~9492541
> *Puta madre mother fucker... Skim nothing but props homie, you got skills on this build shit.....at least on me.  And the fucking space to do it from what I see.  Hell bent will have hella fools bent with envy.    I think I can speak for many of us when I say thanks for the for the build flicks, it's probably one of the best topics on this site.
> *


X2 as always looking real nice


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Dec 20 2007, 12:54 PM~9493178
> *hey homie.... car looks good, just my 2cents... have you thought about painting this car the 61 corona cream? i remember seeing a hardtop from oxnard cali that looked killer...
> *


I bet skim already had his paint picked along time ago but is keepin it a secret. i cant imagine someone hittin a project this hard and not having a plan.
i hope it gets one of the old school Vdub colors they are just so different


----------



## cantgetenuf

im about to hit my 64 like he is doing and i dont have a plan..... i change my mind about every 2 days


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 20 2007, 12:16 PM~9492541
> *Puta madre mother fucker... Skim nothing but props homie, you got skills on this build shit.....at least on me.  And the fucking space to do it from what I see.  Hell bent will have hella fools bent with envy.    I think I can speak for many of us when I say thanks for the for the build flicks, it's probably one of the best topics on this site.
> *


This is the best topic and one of the MAIN reasons I keep gettin on this site!!!!!!!!

Good job Skim.....


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 20 2007, 02:52 PM~9493893
> *This is the best topic and  one of the MAIN reasons I keep gettin on this site!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good job Skim.....
> *


word Skims my hero!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 20 2007, 01:52 PM~9493893
> *This is the best topic and  one of the MAIN reasons I keep gettin on this site!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good job Skim.....
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2007, 09:09 PM~9480433
> *putting in work with the die grinder, cutting it to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparks flying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Action shots

Looking great Skim this is a great topic.....

OH and IIIIIIIII


----------



## KERRBSS

you need a live web cam :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 20 2007, 03:27 PM~9493725
> *I bet skim already had his paint picked along time ago but is keepin it a secret. i cant imagine someone hittin a project this hard and not having a plan.
> i hope it gets one of the old school Vdub colors they are just so different
> *


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC

YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB BRO...THAT CAR WILL BE A BIG PART OF YOUR LIFE SINCE YOU SPENT SOO MUCH TIME AND SWEAT ON IT....

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Looking GOOD Skim ,big ups on the progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep it moving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Thanks again everybody, I just like to take pics to document everything since this is really my first build that I actually had to do some welding on. 

I started bodywork today. I still have some small welding to do but Im wore out from welding so I figured I would start on the quarter panels first, I wanted to start there because they had the most visible welding done of anywhere.

Im using DynaGlas fiberglass based filler over my welded areas. Most of yall are probably familiar with the stuff but I wasnt, Ragtop61 from Majestix and The Grinch were the ones that told me to use this filler over my welded areas because it would help strengthen those areas unlike bondo filler which only fills the dents, it actually solidifies everything since its stronger.

Its a little harder to sand but it really does the job. Today I started by grinding the area to bare metal first in order for the dynaglas to bond with the metal. In the end I will do all of the finishwork with standard filler to even everything out. I aint gonna lie, there are areas that I warped when I was welding, nothing major but I had a few low spots. This stuff is the remedy.

prep to bare metal.










this shit is ugly but it turns grey once you file it down.


----------



## Skim

I ended up doing the same where ever I welded the quarter panels together.




























I still wasnt done. After I took these pics I spread a thin coat to fill any areas that I didnt get the first swipe.


----------



## Coca Pearl

THAT DYNAGLAS IS A GOOD WAY TO GO TO MAKE AREAS THAT ARE NEEDED STRONGER HOMIE..... GOOD INFO FROM THE HOMIES.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

IF YOU NEED SOME MORE WELDING TO DO I HAVE PLENTY WORK FOR YOU.......


----------



## hotstuff5964

on that dynaglass (i call it kitty hair) i just use a grinder to knock it down and give it a basic shape, then ill hit it with a block real quick just to flatten it out, then just regular filler of course


fuck sanding that shit :nosad:


----------



## west coast ridaz

there also some other stuff out called all metal  real good stuff  good over welded area made by usg  but looking good


----------



## Skim

question, I was using photobucket, another account and it says bandwidth exceeded now half my pics dissapeared, now I went and deleted a bunch of bullshit pics, will that let my pics show up again? from page two to a few pages back when I started a different account, the pics dont show up wtf?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lookin good skim keep up the good work homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2007, 11:39 PM~9497584
> *question, I was using photobucket, another account and it says bandwidth exceeded now half my pics dissapeared, now I went and deleted a bunch of bullshit pics, will that let my pics show up again? from page two to a few pages back when I started a different account, the pics dont show up wtf?
> *


how many pages did u have when it said that?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 20 2007, 10:54 PM~9497744
> *how many pages did u have when it said that?
> *


50


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2007, 11:55 PM~9497754
> *50
> *


hmmmmi dot know i bet it deleted them and so u could have room and probly no way u could get them back... was alot of the pics ones of the car cause it might have them as red xs in the topic now :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7572295
> *Heres some pics of the floor, not as bad as I thought once I cleaned it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look u still have them but u got to buy the extre room i bet :0


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9497584
> *question, I was using photobucket, another account and it says bandwidth exceeded now half my pics dissapeared, now I went and deleted a bunch of bullshit pics, will that let my pics show up again? from page two to a few pages back when I started a different account, the pics dont show up wtf?
> *


photobucketowned


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2007, 11:15 PM~9489400
> *pm sent
> *


  i'm first, when do you want me to take my 60 rag...... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

i got pictures saved up all the way from 1 to 36 i think not the rest fuck!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Dec 21 2007, 12:03 AM~9497831
> * i'm first, when do you want me to take my 60 rag...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2007, 09:55 PM~9497754
> *50
> *


DAMN 50 pages is ALOT i got like 10 and thought that was alot


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Dec 20 2007, 11:03 PM~9497831
> * i'm first, when do you want me to take my 60 rag...... :biggrin:
> *



I heard about your 60 convertible. :0 I'll have to check it out in person. You know I just do this after work and on my days off so having a full time job makes it a little hard but maybe after I finish this car, get yourself a solid donor car and we might be able to do something.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 20 2007, 10:58 PM~9497779
> *hmmmmi dot know i bet  it deleted them and so u could have room and probly no way u could get them back... was alot of the pics ones of the car cause it might have them as red xs in the topic now  :0
> *



well I know it didnt delete them because when I log on to my account, the pics are still there, I can see them and all but if I try to post them, it shows that "Bandwidth Exceeded" image.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2007, 02:11 PM~9499807
> *well I know it didnt delete them because when I log on to my account, the pics are still there, I can see them and all but if I try to post them, it shows that "Bandwidth Exceeded" image.
> *


That's because too many people have viewed, and thus downloaded, the image. In other words, you have used all your bandwidth for that account. It's probably a monthly bandwidth limit though. Go check it out on the website.

Good progress man, lovin' it!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 20 2007, 10:29 PM~9497467
> *on that dynaglass (i call it kitty hair) i just use a grinder to knock it down and give it a basic shape, then ill hit it with a block real quick just to flatten it out, then just regular filler of course
> fuck sanding that shit :nosad:
> *


Yea, most people call it that. There's a couple different types (Long and Short). I used the short hair also. An air powered bar sander with 30 grit is the BEST way to get some good lines out of that, otherwise you can kiss off trying to knock that shit down with 320 or so.

Looking good Skimbo


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2007, 07:02 AM~9499799
> *I heard about your 60 convertible.  :0  I'll have to check it out in person. You know I just do this after work and on my days off so having a full time job makes it  a little hard but maybe after I finish this car, get yourself a solid donor car and we might be able to do something.
> *


HE HAD A 60 DONOR CAR THAT WAS ALREADY PAINTED AND INTERIOR DONE AND HE SOLD IT. HE WOULD HAVE TO LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE OR BUY NEW SHEET METAL.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2007, 07:11 AM~9499807
> *well I know it didnt delete them because when I log on to my account, the pics are still there, I can see them and all but if I try to post them, it shows that "Bandwidth Exceeded" image.
> *


You Might Try Dbl. Click On The Pics On PhotoBucket. Then Resize It.. To "Website, Email ( 320 x 240 )" Dont Kno If you Already Tried That..


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 20 2007, 12:16 PM~9492541
> *Puta madre mother fucker... Skim nothing but props homie, you got skills on this build shit.....at least on me.  And the fucking space to do it from what I see.  Hell bent will have hella fools bent with envy.    I think I can speak for many of us when I say thanks for the for the build flicks, it's probably one of the best topics on this site.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

looks good. :cheesy:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 21 2007, 05:15 AM~9499814
> *That's because too many people have viewed, and thus downloaded, the image. In other words, you have used all your bandwidth for that account. It's probably a monthly bandwidth limit though. Go check it out on the website.
> 
> Good progress man, lovin' it!
> *


its a daily bandwidth limit, you can spread your pics over a few accounts and it might help but with all the people looking at this thread i doubt it. 
the pics were not lost, they are still there just only visible to the owner.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 21 2007, 10:21 AM~9500267
> *its a daily bandwidth limit, you can spread your pics over a few accounts and it might help but with all the people looking at this thread i doubt it.
> the pics were not lost, they are still there just only visible to the owner.
> *



so does it reset at the end of the month


----------



## 1mexikan




----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 21 2007, 09:30 AM~9500680
> *so does it reset at the end of the month
> *


it resets daily


----------



## Infamous James

u aint got to lie craig, you aint got ta lieee :uh: 

:biggrin: bwahah


----------



## knight time

Just bringing all the 61 topics back to the top..... :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 20 2007, 09:35 PM~9497534
> *there also some other stuff out called all metal  real good stuff  good over welded area made by usg  but looking good
> *


all metal is some good shit but it has a very low shelf life.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 21 2007, 08:23 AM~9499916
> *Yea, most people call it that. There's a couple different types (Long and Short). I used the short hair also. An air powered bar sander with 30 grit is the BEST way to get some good lines out of that, otherwise you can kiss off trying to knock that shit down with 320 or so.
> 
> Looking good Skimbo
> *



thats the way i use it too,, you'll never sand that shit with anything over 80 :nosad: , unless you want to be there all day


----------



## Skim

Welded up all of the bel-air side trim holes on the quarter panels last night, also welded up the holes from the "Bel Air" scripts. I should have more pics up tonight.

Next I will use the template that was sent to me by 61on3 and redrill the impala moulding holes as well as the Impala script holes before I start the rest of the body work on the quarter panels.


----------



## 310~SFCC

2 :thumbsup: FOR YAH SKIM...


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 22 2007, 06:45 AM~9507497
> *2 :thumbsup: FOR YAH SKIM...
> *


X2...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2007, 05:11 AM~9499807
> *well I know it didnt delete them because when I log on to my account, the pics are still there, I can see them and all but if I try to post them, it shows that "Bandwidth Exceeded" image.
> *


Just have people donate a dollar via PayPal and upgrade to a "Pro" account. I know I want to see the progression of the car with pics and donating a dollar would be well worth it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 22 2007, 01:55 PM~9508886
> *Just have people donate a dollar via PayPal and upgrade to a "Pro" account.  I know I want to see the progression of the car with pics and donating a dollar would be well worth it.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
naw man I already started up another account. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 21 2007, 04:52 PM~9502902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u aint got to lie craig, you aint got ta lieee :uh:
> 
> :biggrin: bwahah
> *






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2007, 10:20 PM~9496770
> *I ended up doing the same where ever I welded the quarter panels together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still wasnt done. After  I took these pics I spread a thin coat to fill any areas that I didnt get the first swipe.
> *



looks good, kitty hair is a strong filler


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sick ass topic looking madd good skim


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 22 2007, 08:30 PM~9510410
> *sick ass topic looking madd good skim
> *


x2


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 07:46 PM~9466454
> *I wasnt happy how the drivers side rockers welds turned  out where I had bridge welded them back together so I cut it back out and grafted in a good solid piece which was a better idea because it allowed me to plug weld it to the inner brace that was right behind the patch piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job!!


----------



## spider97

you back home skim how was gary?? i live about 20-30 minutes away GHETTO


----------



## Skim

thanks fellas, heres the holes I welded up from the old bel air trim holes.










I had to cut these little circles from a piece of sheet metal and file them round in order to fit in the holes good.


----------



## Skim

after cutting and making the little circle plugs, I was trying to figure out how I could hold them into place where I couldnt get to the back side with my hand.


I didnt want to drop them down into the quarter panel on accident so I laid 2 strips of tape over the plug and then stuck them to the quarter panel.










then I tacked them into place, pulled the tape off and welded them up.


----------



## Skim

Next I laid out the template that 61Impalaon3 mailed me.










even made sure not to drill thru the hole his daughter drew for me :biggrin: 










then drilled through the template sheet with a small pilot bit finishing it off with the bigger bit.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 07:59 PM~9510586
> *Next I laid out the template that 61Impalaon3  mailed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even made sure not to drill thru the hole his daughter drew for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then drilled through the template sheet with a small pilot bit finishing it off with the bigger bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, moving along nicely.. it will be where you want it before you know it.


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Is that epoxy primer or no? I wold shoot it with the epoxy if it isnt. Not hatin homie, but the epoxy bonds better


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 22 2007, 07:48 PM~9510902
> *Is that epoxy primer or no?  I wold shoot it with the epoxy if it isnt. Not hatin homie, but the epoxy bonds better
> *


he epoxied,,,before the 2k


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 22 2007, 09:51 PM~9510925
> *he epoxied,,,before the 2k
> *


----------



## Aceite

Thanks for the updates and pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62+Dec 22 2007, 08:51 PM~9510925-->
> 
> 
> 
> he epoxied,,,before the 2k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aceite_@Dec 22 2007, 09:26 PM~9511099
> *Thanks for the updates and pics :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks for checking it out.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 08:43 PM~9511184
> *:yes:
> thanks for checking it out.
> *


PROPS TO YOU HOMMIE!!! YOU GOT SOME TALENT  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOOKING GOOD SKIM...

WHERE WERE YOU AT AS FAR AS WELDING SKILLS BEFORE YOU STARTED....

MUST BE ALMOST A PRO NOW...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 08:54 PM~9510541
> *after cutting and making the little circle plugs, I was trying to figure out how I could hold them into place where I couldnt get to the back side with my hand.
> I didnt want to drop them down into the quarter panel on accident so I laid 2 strips of tape over the plug and then stuck them to the quarter panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


next time steal some magnets from your beer refrigerator :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 08:59 PM~9510586
> *Next I laid out the template that 61Impalaon3  mailed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even made sure not to drill thru the hole his daughter drew for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then drilled through the template sheet with a small pilot bit finishing it off with the bigger bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  You need anything else let me know. Have a good Christmas Skim!!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

Lookin good skim


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

looks like a car again


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 04:12 PM~9515973
> *looks like a car again
> *


looks like a dream to me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 22 2007, 10:43 PM~9511799
> *next time steal some magnets from your beer refrigerator :biggrin:
> *


thats what i always use


----------



## westsidebagos

damm homie, its looking good.....


----------



## westsidebagos

skim this is my 60 rag.....


----------



## westsidebagos

let me know homie......its a project


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Dec 24 2007, 01:34 AM~9518583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know homie......its a project
> *


if skim dont wont to do it ship that bitch to n.c. and i will do it :biggrin: ask skim if i can do it :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos

i need a parts car.........to get this baby going.....


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 24 2007, 12:36 AM~9518597
> *if skim dont wont to do it ship that bitch to n.c. and i will do it  :biggrin: ask skim if i can do it  :biggrin:
> *


  thank's homie, im just trying to finish my other project first.....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Dec 23 2007, 11:34 PM~9518583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know homie......its a project
> *


she still sexy! we all know what she can look like


----------



## -SUPER62-

:0 :0


----------



## 83LINCOLN

Merry Christmas Skim! :wave: 
looks real nice man!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Dec 23 2007, 02:38 PM~9515400
> *Lookin good skim
> *


*X2*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2007, 06:49 PM~9516470
> *thats what i always use
> *



I would have used magnets but half of them you cant reach the backside from.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 24 2007, 12:36 AM~9518597
> *if skim dont wont to do it ship that bitch to n.c. and i will do it  :biggrin: ask skim if i can do it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah he can knock that shit out faster than I could :0


----------



## the GRINCH

*<span style=\'color:red\'>happy holidays to all *


----------



## Skim

:0 ^^

I welded some more for about 4 hours last night, I also spent some time blocking the tops of the quarter panels. I should get some more pics up by tomorrow night.


----------



## CHELADAS75

merry christmas pinche skim! keep it up homie! shes looking beautiful!


----------



## nubianish

Skim,
I think you did very good on your 1961 impala convertible. I have a yard full of convertible Impala in Los Angeles. A car like yours would bring $10,000 or better with out touching it. At this time I have 2 61 convertibles and wouldn't take a dime less then 10k for my projects.
When you fix the window post remove it from the seems down by the dash board. it slides wright off. then slid the other post off after you clean it up. I bring rust buckets back to life. If you need a post let me know. I might have one I need to look around. cost $300.00 Wish ya luck They call me rust bucket ish

ishman


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by nubianish_@Dec 24 2007, 05:58 PM~9523248
> *Skim,
> I think you did very good on your 1961 impala convertible. I have a yard full of convertible Impala in Los Angeles. A car like yours would bring $10,000 or better with out touching it. At this time I have 2 61 convertibles and wouldn't take a dime less then 10k for my projects.
> When you fix the window post remove it from the seems down by the dash board. it slides wright off. then slid the other post off after you clean it up. I bring rust buckets back to life. If you need a post let me know. I might have one I need to look around. cost $300.00 Wish ya luck They call me rust bucket ish
> 
> ishman
> *


 :0 

Its already been done homie,  Thanks for the info. 




























I saw you had a couple cars for sale. You gonna bring that 60 back to life in your avatar?


----------



## drasticbean

*i think SKIM SHOULD have a small car show in his back yard and that way we can have like a "body work" party.... to speed up the process...* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 24 2007, 05:28 PM~9523435
> *i think SKIM SHOULD have a small car show in his back yard and that way we can have like a "body work" party.... to speed up the process... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good ill bring my 64 too :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Dec 24 2007, 12:49 AM~9518658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a parts car.........to get this baby going.....
> *


A solid 4 door donor and some love would get that back together.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 24 2007, 05:02 PM~9522883
> *merry christmas pinche skim! keep it up homie! shes looking beautiful!
> *


X2...Looking tight as hell homie...


----------



## Leonelmtz2003

Merry Christmas, Skim! Hell Bent, looks great!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by nubianish_@Dec 24 2007, 07:58 PM~9523248
> *Skim,
> I think you did very good on your 1961 impala convertible. I have a yard full of convertible Impala in Los Angeles. A car like yours would bring $10,000 or better with out touching it. At this time I have 2 61 convertibles and wouldn't take a dime less then 10k for my projects.
> When you fix the window post remove it from the seems down by the dash board. it slides wright off. then slid the other post off after you clean it up. I bring rust buckets back to life. If you need a post let me know. I might have one I need to look around. cost $300.00 Wish ya luck They call me rust bucket ish
> 
> ishman
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Merry Christmas T! :wave:


----------



## chromeandpaint

KEEP IT UP BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 25 2007, 06:43 AM~9526678
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2007, 02:55 PM~9522156
> *:0 ^^
> 
> I welded some more for about 4 hours last night, I also spent some time blocking the tops of the quarter panels. I should get some more pics up by tomorrow night.
> *



its tomorrow and its getting dark so its "tomorrow night". where the pics











:cheesy: i just cant wait till this 61 rag is finished


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 04:42 PM~9529400
> *its tomorrow and its getting dark so its "tomorrow night". where the pics
> :cheesy:  i just cant wait till this 61 rag is finished
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 25 2007, 08:04 PM~9530272
> *x2
> *


wtf i didnt say that at 4:42. i said at 5:42. your clock is wrong homie


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 05:42 PM~9529400
> *its tomorrow and its getting dark so its "tomorrow night". where the pics
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Im stuck at work tonight so I will have to post them hopefully tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 25 0000, 00:00 PM~9530373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:worship: must be jesus


----------



## kandychromegsxr

seen this on ebay thought about u!! its in texas 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Early-modle...tem280186803222


----------



## gmag69

TTT for Hell Bent and Skim. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## wired61

keep up the good work homie!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 26 2007, 02:08 PM~9535208
> *keep up the good work homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE IT!


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by nubianish_@Dec 24 2007, 07:58 PM~9523248
> *Skim,
> I think you did very good on your 1961 impala convertible. I have a yard full of convertible Impala in Los Angeles. A car like yours would bring $10,000 or better with out touching it. At this time I have 2 61 convertibles and wouldn't take a dime less then 10k for my projects.
> When you fix the window post remove it from the seems down by the dash board. it slides wright off. then slid the other post off after you clean it up. I bring rust buckets back to life. If you need a post let me know. I might have one I need to look around. cost $300.00 Wish ya luck They call me rust bucket ish
> 
> ishman
> *



yo, I know this cat Ish...

Dudes not lyin, he has a shit load of rags. True, they may be rusty, but I seen a tractor tailor leavin the east coast with like at least 5 rags on it. And I know for a fact that there was at least 1 58 and 2 59 rags on it !!


----------



## sicx13

apperently dude doesnt know ish about reading a thread before posting


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Dec 27 2007, 10:28 AM~9540953
> *apperently dude doesnt know ish about reading a thread before posting
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 26 2007, 02:08 PM~9535208
> *keep up the good work homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeet


----------



## Austin Ace

x2


----------



## Skim

Sorry but with X mas and all I havent been running around getting pics loaded and all, I have been working on it but I also have been getting other shit done around the house that I need to do so I will get the pics up here soon.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 26 2007, 02:08 PM~9535208
> *keep up the good work homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude thats fucking great!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 27 2007, 05:53 PM~9544907
> *dude thats fucking great!
> *


----------



## DEVINERI

cars lookin real good


----------



## vengence

hows it comin skim?


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 27 2007, 11:04 PM~9547315
> *hows it comin skim?
> *


X2???


----------



## Skim

havent had time to post pics cuz of work and x mas. soon tho


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i know you dont need any more insparation 

but 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gyUoj3jbIj0&feature=related

there you go its in the middle of the film


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 28 2007, 12:52 AM~9548769
> *i know you dont need any more insparation
> 
> but
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gyUoj3jbIj0&feature=related
> 
> there you go its in the middle of the film
> *


that cars in japan....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2007, 12:22 AM~9547992
> *havent had time to post pics cuz of work and x mas. soon tho
> *


You know you don't celebrate x mas!!!!! Or how bout some x mas Pics for the good boys and girls?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2007, 12:22 AM~9547992
> *havent had time to post pics cuz of work and x mas. soon tho
> *


QUIT BULLSHITIN AND COME ON WITH THE PICS...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2007, 12:22 AM~9547992
> *havent had time to post pics cuz of work and x mas. soon tho
> *


QUIT BULLSHITIN AND COME ON WITH THE PICS...... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

been working the quarter panels. One thing about this is theres really not much to take pics of when you get to this stage.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2007, 04:27 PM~9551848
> *been working the quarter panels. One thing about this is theres really not much to take pics of when you get to this stage.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP SKIZZLE


----------



## bowtie ragtops

> _Originally posted by nubianish_@Dec 24 2007, 04:58 PM~9523248
> *Skim,
> I think you did very good on your 1961 impala convertible. I have a yard full of convertible Impala in Los Angeles. A car like yours would bring $10,000 or better with out touching it. At this time I have 2 61 convertibles and wouldn't take a dime less then 10k for my projects.
> When you fix the window post remove it from the seems down by the dash board. it slides wright off. then slid the other post off after you clean it up. I bring rust buckets back to life. If you need a post let me know. I might have one I need to look around. cost $300.00 Wish ya luck They call me rust bucket ish
> 
> ishman
> *


yo ishman how you doing. i havnt forgot about you. about go over there and looking at your 59 job you got for me. been a little tied up with the holidays also finish up this years last work. and getting next years work ready for 2008 call me when you get a chance to remind me so i dont over book myself and don't have room for you ... also happy holidays 

*for the reader's*
ishman gots it going on over here..... cool dude.....dont messaround with those rust buckets he gots them all day


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

skim
looking good ... havn't been up to date with this post but your ride is looking good
props for all the metal guys out there...
happy holidays....


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

finished up welding my convertible lower reinforcement braces.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Dec 28 2007, 06:39 PM~9553162
> *skim
> looking good ... havn't been up to date with this post but your ride is looking good
> props for all the metal guys out there...
> happy holidays....
> 
> 
> *


Thanks man, I appreciate it too, I looked at your rag topics for a lot of help :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I also finished plug welding the rear cross brace top skin in since this was the one from the buick.


----------



## Skim

Blocking out the quarter panels, that dynaglas is a bitch to sand unlike regular filler. :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 26 2007, 03:08 PM~9535208
> *keep up the good work homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would make a cool avatar :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 08:41 PM~9560751
> *Blocking out the quarter panels, that dynaglas is a bitch to sand unlike regular filler.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO THERES A LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL...... :cheesy: :cheesy: GETTIN THERE


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 07:41 PM~9560751
> *Blocking out the quarter panels, that dynaglas is a bitch to sand unlike regular filler.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Use a air powered long board sander to cut it down.... looking real good though!

you painting the inside too?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 29 2007, 10:57 PM~9561847
> *Use a air powered long board sander to cut it down.... looking real good though!
> 
> you painting the inside too?
> 
> 
> *


 Yep I am using the air powered long board sander, that shits like sanding a rock. I will paint it inside and out. Im gonna spend the next few days solely on the quarter panels.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BAD ASS TOPIC  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9561919
> *Yep I am using the air powered long board sander, that shits like sanding a rock. I will paint it inside and out. Im gonna spend the next few days solely on the quarter panels.
> *


fuck yea! Same color as the outside? Or Black?

Keep us updated! Looking fuckin sweet!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560799
> *That would make a cool avatar :cheesy:
> *


do it


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 11:08 PM~9561919
> *Yep I am using the air powered long board sander, that shits like sanding a rock. I will paint it inside and out. Im gonna spend the next few days solely on the quarter panels.
> *


Those 1/4's could take a LOT longer than a few days. Some cats spend WEEKS to get them right.

I've also seen dudes use 4 foot balast tube lights for straight edges....

When I do my five up, I will not rush it. I will make sure that bitch is straight as an arrow.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SUP SKIMMER! :wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 30 2007, 10:50 AM~9564716
> *Those 1/4's could take a LOT longer than a few days. Some cats spend WEEKS to get them right.
> 
> I've also seen dudes use 4 foot balast tube lights for straight edges....
> 
> When I do my five up, I will not rush it. I will make sure that bitch is straight as an arrow.
> *


I know I remember blocking the 62, that shit did take a few weeks to get them straight now that you mention it but I got that bitch really straight.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 10:46 PM~9560799
> *That would make a cool avatar :cheesy:
> *


That would make an awesome emblem , you know anybody that does metal stamping?


----------



## northwestG

keep going looks great


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2007, 11:13 AM~9565017
> *I know I remember blocking the 62, that shit did take a few weeks to get them straight now that you mention it but I got that bitch really straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Man I worked on it all day today so I'll post some more pics tomorrow, did some minor rust repair on the drivers side upper door jamb. 

Seth I need the measurements for the dual antennas because I need to drill the holes before I finish the quarter panels.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## My98Lincoln

Luv 61's... Keep it up man...


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560799
> *That would make a cool avatar :cheesy:
> *


Ask and ye shall recieve. :biggrin: Keep up the good work man. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2007, 07:25 AM~9571757
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOL

cold jacked 'em!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573176
> *LOL
> 
> cold jacked 'em!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

dam skim that shits lookin good. im building a 61 rag too so my question to u is ...is there a diff between a conv windshield and a hardtop windshield bc my friend has a hardtop windshield for sale....will it fit or is there a diff in the windshield pillars? lmk


----------



## Skim

I believe its the same as 61 sedan and 62 hardtop but if Im correct its different than the bubbletop windshield, Ive been told this by a few knowlegeable people in the past but thats just what Ive been told :0


----------



## Skim

Heres what I fixed, this was one of the very last rusted out spots on the body. I was actually dreading this but I did this in about 30 minutes start to finish. It wasnt as hard as I thought it was gonna be.










started by cutting this out.










the donor piece from the buick convertible.










welded in and some quick grinding


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

been working the tops of the quarter panels, blocking the shit out of them. Also had to drill out the holes for my dual antennas.


----------



## Skim

also drilled the holes in my fenders for the Impala fender spears. I will do the fenders once I have the quarter panels completely done.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looking hell ya good


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## Skim

The way I do body work, I basically cover all over the wide open flat areas with filler than pretty much spend the whole day blocking it all right back off.










tomorrow I will have both quarter panels completely skim coated in filler in preperation to block them all straight. I keep the filler about an inch or two away from the factory body line except for where I welded them together.


----------



## cantgetenuf

how can i say this with out sounding like a dick swinger.... fucc it.. 

skim that shit is bad ass love the car.. you are the fawking man homeboy...

great work!!


----------



## cantgetenuf

how can i say this with out sounding like a dick swinger.... fucc it.. 

skim that shit is bad ass love the car.. you are the fawking man homeboy...

great work!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

:uh: you sound like a dick swinger


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2007, 06:12 PM~9576230
> *The way I do body work, I basically cover all over the wide open flat areas with filler than pretty much spend the whole day blocking it all right back off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow I will have both quarter panels completely skim coated in filler in preperation to block them all straight. I keep the filler about an inch or two away from the factory body line except for where I welded them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good what kind of bondo do you use


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 30 2007, 09:21 PM~9569181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: DAMN U FINISHED IT QUICK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2007, 08:10 PM~9576689
> *looks good what kind of bondo do you use
> *


standard Dynalite


----------



## TOPFAN

What color?


----------



## lone star

corona cream....khaki top.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Sorry your at work but happy new year skim. I just have this on my mind what were you doing new year 99 to 2000!


----------



## west coast ridaz

u gonna run skirts


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2007, 08:53 PM~9577378
> *u gonna run skirts
> *


he better, there the only way to roll a ace


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 31 2007, 09:42 PM~9577315
> *Sorry your at work but happy new year skim. I just have this on my mind what were you doing new year 99 to 2000!
> *



Yeah man, working for money at night, for car during the day. I remember what I was doing, I rang in the new millenium painting that top to bottom whole car :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

*goose n 7up*, *Crown n Coke* talkin

"Do your thang homeboy! Glass that bitch out! "


----------



## -SUPER62-

Looks bad ass Skim...Your knockin that shit out fast as fuck...keep up the good work homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560799
> *That would make a cool avatar :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

166 pages,and all worth the reading!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2007, 08:07 PM~9576169
> *been working the tops of the quarter panels, blocking the shit out of them.  Also had to drill out the holes for my dual antennas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont look like it was to bad to do , did you drill the 2 small holes 1/4 and the 1 inch hole , i see one 1/4 hole and the 1 inch


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

skim i have another question..... wut yr wuz ur donor car ?was it a 61 or 62 buick conv? sorry to ask so manyquestions im jus trying to learn about this


----------



## Firefly

Damn Skim, it keeps on getting better and better!

Happy new year man!


----------



## impala_631

looking good!!


----------



## Sixty34me

Damn skim shit is really starting to look good man!


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Jan 1 2008, 10:51 AM~9579714-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Skim, it keeps on getting better and better!
> 
> Happy new year man!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:40 AM~9579910
> *looking good!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jan 1 2008, 02:39 PM~9580800
> *Damn skim shit is really starting to look good man!
> *



X2 to the third power... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 1 2008, 10:20 AM~9579588
> *skim i have another question..... wut yr wuz ur donor car ?was it a 61 or 62 buick conv? sorry to ask so manyquestions im jus trying to learn about this
> *


no problem man, I used a 62 Buick Invicta vert, 2 61 belair 4 doors.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2007, 06:12 PM~9576230
> *The way I do body work, I basically cover all over the wide open flat areas with filler than pretty much spend the whole day blocking it all right back off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow I will have both quarter panels completely skim coated in filler in preperation to block them all straight. I keep the filler about an inch or two away from the factory body line except for where I welded them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

great work homie, as usual.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Block sanding has to be the funnest part of the build. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## Austin Ace

Is that an Impala? It's kinda starting to look like one!!!!!  Well Done Skim keep it up.....


----------



## CHE1

Looking hella good.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

WHAT UP SKIM :wave:


----------



## wired61

what kinda parts u got left? :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

you got the vert peice that goes behind the rear seat left on your 62 buick? the peice im talkin bout you had to cut off your car when you replaced the metal over the axle then you put it back on. i need one of those if you still got the one on the buick. give me a price if ya got it and condition


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 2 2008, 11:25 PM~9593399
> *you got the vert peice that goes behind the rear seat left on your 62 buick? the peice im talkin bout you had to cut off your car when you replaced the metal over the axle then you put it back on. i need one of those if you still got the one on the buick. give me a price if ya got it and condition
> *


yeah man I still got that and the inner 1/4 conv shit. The piece is nice but it has a little rust on the part thats spot welded to the deck but it aint too bad. LMK


----------



## thagride

hey wats u located in dallas right im right here down in killeen i got a 63 galaxie im workin no where near as bad as ur 61 use to be but i been doin a lot of metal work to mine also and im at the same point u are and i just want to say keep up the good work i like seein the progress


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Stank Bug Interior gonna set that mug off......


----------



## lone star

is this gonna be the first 61 out of krum muthafuckin texas


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2007, 01:16 PM~7638480
> *So this weekend I found another donor for Hell Bent. Its a 62 Buick Invicta rag. Im trying to work a deal to get it cheap for all the rag parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will save my rear cowl, posts, top rack and give me all the vent windows and side glass.
> *


DAMN you need to upgrade!! like all ya old pics is missing


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 05:19 PM~9599109
> *is this gonna be the first 61 out of krum muthafuckin texas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 3 2008, 05:46 PM~9598832
> *Stank Bug Interior gonna set that mug off......
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 08:19 PM~9599109
> *is this gonna be the first 61 out of krum muthafuckin texas
> *


SKUM FROM KRUM


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 3 2008, 07:23 PM~9600185
> *DAMN you need to upgrade!! like all ya old pics is missing
> *


photobucket blows, TINYPIC.COM is where its at :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I have been working on the car all yesterday and I will be off and working on it for the next 4 more days so I probably wont be on line much but I will be posting up some pics soon.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 10:59 AM~9605668
> *I have been working on the car all yesterday and I will be off and working on it for the next 4 more days so I probably wont be on line much but I will be posting up some pics soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 10:59 AM~9605668
> *I have been working on the car all yesterday and I will be off and working on it for the next 4 more days so I probably wont be on line much but I will be posting up some pics soon.
> *


nice.!!!!!!!!!!!!..cant wait for new pics


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 11:59 AM~9605668
> *I have been working on the car all yesterday and I will be off and working on it for the next 4 more days so I probably wont be on line much but I will be posting up some pics soon.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 4 2008, 12:38 PM~9605906
> *nice.!!!!!!!!!!!!..cant wait for new pics
> *


X2...


----------



## Skim

Heres some quick pics I took tonight after spending the last couple days doing the quarter panels, I had spent all damn day blocking after glazing both panels.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 11:33 PM~9610442
> *Heres some quick pics I took tonight after spending the last couple days doing the quarter panels, I had spent all damn day blocking after glazing both panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam homie lookin really good u might be ready to roll later this year now :0 Lookin good and cant wait to see it done :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

These pics dont really show a whole lot since its just bodywork and I almost didnt even take them but I figured they would keep track of what Im doing.


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2008, 10:35 PM~9610464
> *Dam  homie lookin really good u might be ready to roll later this year now  :0  Lookin good and cant wait to see it done  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 that would be nice to see it done this year but who knows :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Im about to weld the convertible rear seat rest back in.


----------



## Skim

Its coming along, I will block it again and by tomorrow I should be ready for its first coat of high build primer.




























I will build it all up with high build, guide coat, block sand and repeat the process about 3 times to get it as straight as possible then move on to the fenders. The drivers door needs to be stud welded to get that dent out so I gotta take it to my friends bodyshop to do that then I will line it up and drill the moulding holes before I do the body work on them.


----------



## san 312

keep going homie..! The weather most be nice down their in texas, my garage is like an ice box


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Jan 4 2008, 10:44 PM~9610527
> *keep going homie..! The  weather most be nice down their in texas, my garage is like an ice box
> *


it ssupposed to be 73 tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 09:42 PM~9610506
> *Its coming along, I will block it again and by tomorrow I should be ready for its first coat of high build primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will build it all up with high build, guide coat, block sand and repeat the process about 3 times to get it as straight as possible then move on to the fenders.
> *


looking good evey pic of every step count helps others to see what it takes to do what u did keep up the good work


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 11:36 PM~9610484
> *:0  that would be nice to see it done this year but who knows :cheesy:
> *


  jus keep ur mind straight bro and u should be lat this year or early next


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I HATE SKIM!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SOON, REAL SOON!!!


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Looking Good Skim... uffin:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 09:42 PM~9610506
> *Its coming along, I will block it again and by tomorrow I should be ready for its first coat of high build primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will build it all up with high build, guide coat, block sand and repeat the process about 3 times to get it as straight as possible then move on to the fenders. The drivers door needs to be stud welded to get that dent out so I gotta take it to my friends bodyshop to do that then I will line it up and drill the moulding holes before I do the body work on them.
> *


fuck yea! comin along...little by little...your gonna be a buff mutherfucker when your done blocking....keep it up!

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

WOW its looking real good Skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 4 2008, 10:59 PM~9611649
> *WOW its looking real good Skim :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

how long of a sanding block are you using? the one i used on my car was 15inchs


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 5 2008, 01:11 AM~9610769
> *I HATE SKIM!!!
> *


I thought you sold your rag?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The Herring hole.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 5 2008, 10:51 AM~9614050
> *I thought you sold your rag?
> *


DEAL FELL THREW WITH THE 58 RAG, I STILL HAVE IT


----------



## hittin back bumper

damn looks good, i wanna see it finished makes me wanna go to ur house and help :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## wired61

ATTN: Skim,,,,or 61impala on 3................can somebody send me one of those side templates for the side moldings????/


anybody got any extra side molding peices? :biggrin: 




just found me a 4dr 61 parts car today thats solid!!!!!!!!..im probly gettin it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 5 2008, 08:28 AM~9612861
> *how long of a sanding block are you using? the one i used on my car was 15inchs
> *


I have several from 5 to 15" in length. :cheesy:


----------



## plague

VERY NICE


----------



## Skim

Still working on the quarter panels but I wanted to allign the doors to the quarter panels so once I do the final blocking everything would line up and fit right. When I finish the bodywork I want the panels to be totally even with eachother. I hate adjusting doors. I probably spent 2 hours jackin with the hinges and alligning everything.


----------



## Skim

This door was so far off that I really think the old hinges were tweaked from the car that was dragged over the top of it so I used the hinges off the 4 door and the door lined up pretty nice.


----------



## Skim

Now once I get the doors alligned, I will leave the hinges bolted to the doors because they are where they need to be, I will only have to adjust where they bolt on to the pillars.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKING GOOD SKIM, YOU GONNA DO MINE LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Tomorrow My homie John is bringing the stud welder so I can get that big ass dent out of the drivers door. Look at how bad that thing needs an adjustment :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 5 2008, 07:23 PM~9616254
> *LOOKING GOOD SKIM, YOU GONNA DO MINE LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT? :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 5 2008, 12:38 AM~9611007
> *fuck yea! comin along...little by little...your gonna be a buff mutherfucker when your done blocking....keep it up!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



he is already buff..he has muscular pancakes!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 08:17 PM~9616217
> *This door was so far off that I really think the old hinges were tweaked from the car that was dragged over the top of it so I used the hinges off the 4 door and the door lined up pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks perfect.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 5 2008, 02:59 PM~9614950
> *ATTN: Skim,,,,or 61impala on 3................can somebody send me one of those side templates for the side moldings????/
> anybody got any extra side molding peices? :biggrin:
> just found me a 4dr 61 parts car today thats solid!!!!!!!!..im probly gettin it tomorrow!!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 5 2008, 07:48 PM~9616424
> *:dunno:
> *


I got mine from 61 impala on 3, he mailed it to me but after I used it the wind ripped that bitch in 3 places :0


----------



## MR.*512*

*YOUR DOING A BAD ASS JOB SKIM !! *


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 07:58 PM~9616459
> *I got mine from 61 impala on 3, he mailed it to me but after I used it the wind ripped that bitch in 3 places  :0
> *


i PM'd him,,,ill see whats up :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 09:24 PM~9616267
> *Tomorrow My homie John is bringing the stud welder so I can get that big ass dent out of the drivers door. Look at how bad that thing needs an adjustment  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At first I thought the front fender needed shimming.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 5 2008, 07:33 PM~9616633
> *At first I thought the front fender needed shimming.
> *


alright stop..........................................banner time


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 5 2008, 08:08 PM~9616517
> *YOUR DOING A BAD ASS JOB SKIM !!
> *


x2...It's lookin tight Skim


----------



## northwestG

saw on a show they drilled a hole in the hinge on the car before the car went to paint then put the drill bit back in to line up the hinge when puttin it back together


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 07:17 PM~9616217
> *This door was so far off that I really think the old hinges were tweaked from the car that was dragged over the top of it so I used the hinges off the 4 door and the door lined up pretty nice.
> *


Better slap new bushings and pins in there. I had to take both fenders off to do mine. ALOT of work for $2.00 in parts


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 5 2008, 10:57 PM~9616761-->
> 
> 
> 
> alright stop..........................................banner time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow Big Wood. I've been vacationing and lackadaisical. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jan 6 2008, 01:37 PM~9620391
> *Better slap new bushings and pins in there. I had to take both fenders off to do mine. ALOT of work for $2.00 in parts
> *


Doors open mayne.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2008, 01:23 AM~9594645
> *yeah man I still got that and the inner 1/4 conv shit. The piece is nice but it has a little rust on the part thats spot welded to the deck but it aint too bad. LMK
> *



yo i pm'd ya but no answer!! price?


----------



## fortworthmex

FANTASTIC WORK SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

looking good Skim.... i cant wait to start back into my deuce when the weather breaks....


----------



## elias

ttt for homie gettin down on the 61. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SKIM FOR PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2008, 06:09 PM~9622901
> *SKIM FOR PRESIDENT!!!
> *


Lol x2 :cheesy:


----------



## cuttsupreme

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 6 2008, 12:20 PM~9620651
> *yo i pm'd ya but no answer!! price?
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

John also brought the stud welder by so we went to town on the drivers door.


----------



## Skim

rolled it out to sweep out my shop, also gotta put a waterpump and a new fuel pump on the lac. I should have more pics up by tomorrow night if it dont rain.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 09:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 09:21 PM~9625266
> *rolled it out to sweep out my shop, also gotta put a waterpump and a new fuel pump on the lac. I should have more pics up by tomorrow night if it dont rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 10:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a steel block? LS 1 are all aluminum. Looks like a 6.0 is that have the stamp on the front of the block?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 11:26 PM~9626367
> *Looks like a steel block? LS 1 are all aluminum. Looks like a 6.0 is that have the stamp on the front of the block?
> *


yes Jason we discussed this already remember :uh: :biggrin: its a 6.0 2005 Escalade motor


----------



## westsidebagos

what's up skim, we need to get together so you can come and see my 60 rag.....hit me up ..........


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9626384
> *yes Jason we discussed this already remember :uh:  :biggrin:  its a 6.0 2005 Escalade motor
> *


Oh ya I forgot, I have been on the sauce today. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 11:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you doing fi or carb? :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9626384
> *yes Jason we discussed this already remember :uh:  :biggrin:  its a 6.0 2005 Escalade motor
> *


Which is better the steel or aluminum, and why?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 7 2008, 09:04 AM~9629247
> *Which is better the steel or aluminum, and why?
> *


the two are basically the exact same motor, just the camaros vettes etc had the all aluminum block, the internals and all of the top end components are pretty much the same shit I guess it was supposed to be for less weight in those cars but the rest is the same depending on which one you go with, 5.3 5.7 6.0, I wanted the larger so I went with the 6.0 truck version, has the cast iron block. I dont need an aluminum block that dont mean shit to me.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 7 2008, 06:50 AM~9628873
> *you doing fi or carb? :cheesy:
> *


its going to remain fuel injected.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2008, 11:26 AM~9629569
> *its going to remain fuel injected.
> *



:0 injected for the Gas Hopping !


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Sweet


----------



## cantgetenuf

this topic is hittin harder than 9/11


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 10:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 ...LATE CHRISTMAS PRESENT.. :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2007, 09:28 PM~9577562
> *I rang in the new millenium painting that top to bottom whole car :biggrin:
> *


Yo Skim, throw up some pics!!! The ride looks good, You got that door lined up Noooooiiiiiiice!!!!


John


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 7 2008, 11:25 AM~9629564-->
> 
> 
> 
> the two are basically the exact same motor, just the camaros vettes etc had the all aluminum block, the internals and all of the top end components are pretty much the same shit I guess it was supposed to be for less weight in those cars but the rest is the same depending on which one you go with, 5.3 5.7 6.0, I wanted the larger so I went with the 6.0 truck version, has the cast iron block. I dont need an aluminum block that dont mean shit to me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9629581
> *:0    injected for the Gas Hopping !
> *



Should of got the aluminum block for hopping!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

This is the only topic that I've seen with 3 or more people looking at all times.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 5 2008, 05:30 PM~9614812
> *damn looks good, i wanna see it finished makes me wanna go to ur house and help  :cheesy:
> *


make me want him to come to my crib and help me :biggrin: 




















shits looking fucking dope homie!


----------



## Guest

fuck skim! doin shit i ant got the skill, money, time or resources to do. 
:biggrin: j/k bro, this thing is looking sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Skim

I dont have any new pics because Im still working on the quarter panels. Also, bolted on the trunklid and adjusted all of the gaps but it will need to be shimmed up at the hinges to sit level with everything else.

I planned to buy my spray polyester primer but my refrigerator took a shit so I will have to hold off for a minute and buy a refrigerator because my beer went warm. :uh:


----------



## 1mexikan

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2008, 09:37 PM~9634048
> *I dont  have any new pics because Im still working on the quarter panels. Also, bolted on the trunklid and adjusted all of the gaps but it will need to be shimmed up at the hinges to sit level with everything else.
> 
> I planned to buy my spray polyester primer but my refrigerator took a shit so I will have to hold off for a minute and buy a refrigerator because my beer went warm. :uh:
> *



yea you need to stay on top of that... nice progress tho... :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

frigidaireowned


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2008, 10:25 AM~9629564
> *the two are basically the exact same motor, just the camaros vettes etc had the all aluminum block, the internals and all of the top end components are pretty much the same shit I guess it was supposed to be for less weight in those cars but the rest is the same depending on which one you go with, 5.3 5.7 6.0, I wanted the larger so I went with the 6.0 truck version, has the cast iron block. I dont need an aluminum block that dont mean shit to me.
> *



aluminum flows better and dissipates the heat better  

doesnt matter for your app though as im sure itll just be pretty  reguardless of the power it makes


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 11:21 PM~9625266
> *rolled it out to sweep out my shop, also gotta put a waterpump and a new fuel pump on the lac. I should have more pics up by tomorrow night if it dont rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 09:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 God Damn Skim... I thought you were playing around.... I guess you weren't. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


they should just pin this badass topic. :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:12 AM~9637610
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> they should just pin this badass topic.    :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2008, 10:26 AM~9629569
> *its going to remain fuel injected.
> *


Nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 7 2008, 08:57 PM~9633211
> *fuck skim!  doin shit i ant got the skill, money, time  or resources to do.
> :biggrin: j/k bro, this thing is looking sweeeeeeeeeeet
> *


 :biggrin: i see you got your shit on the rottisserie :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 10:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just noticed the Bug heads :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jan 8 2008, 09:52 AM~9638398
> *I just noticed the Bug heads  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

those are for johns 1641 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

skim,,,i need to see some of your old pics,,,can u upload all the old ones>????


----------



## wired61

they should just pin this badass topic.




> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 8 2008, 08:08 AM~9638024
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


why?everybody on here keeps it TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse

Damn I missed a bunch and just got caught up. You're kicking ass.

Looks good!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2008, 09:17 PM~9625192
> *didnt take too many pics today but I got a special delivery, my LS-1 was delivered today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fokkkkk good call on the motor homie


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 7 2008, 08:56 PM~9634275
> *aluminum flows better
> *



You douche there aint no air flow in a block.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 8 2008, 03:55 PM~9640875
> *skim,,,i need to see some of your old pics,,,can u upload all the old ones>????
> *


It says I gotta pay some kind of upgrade to make them show back up but I think after 30 days they will come back up on their own and they have been down for almost a month already.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 8 2008, 04:56 PM~9641319
> *You douche there aint no air flow in a block.
> *


air flowned


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2008, 05:28 PM~9641531
> *It says I gotta pay some kind of upgrade to make them show back up but I think after 30 days they will come back up on their own and they have been down for almost a month already.
> *


what i did,,,,when mine did that,,,i went back,,,,and deleted some of the pics on the photobucket site,that were on there,,,that i really didnt care about,,and then the other good ones,,started showing up again,,,,not sure if this would work for u,,,but,,worth a shot


----------



## Skim

I tried that already but it didnt work. Also why do you use the ,,,, so much :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9644669
> *I tried that already but it didnt work. Also why do you use the ,,,, so much  :0
> *


haha, the wife constantly bitches at me,and asks the same thing,and says "i bet that gets on peoples nerves",,,,,,hahahaha....just habit i guess...hhahaha


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2008, 11:50 PM~9644669
> *I tried that already but it didnt work. Also why do you use the ,,,, so much  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 09:33 PM~9610442
> *Heres some quick pics I took tonight after spending the last couple days doing the quarter panels, I had spent all damn day blocking after glazing both panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM SKIM YOU EVEN BODY WORKIN THE CHAIR?? :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 8 2008, 04:56 PM~9641319
> *You douche there aint no air flow in a block.
> *



there isnt? whats compression then? how is combustion made without the oxygen? why do we have AIR intakes not to mention it flows fluids better AND dissipates heat 


ford owners :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 AM~9645941
> *there isnt?    whats compression then?  how is combustion made without the oxygen?  why do we have AIR intakes      not to mention it flows fluids better  AND dissipates heat
> ford owners  :uh:
> *


He only knows Internets


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 AM~9645941
> *there isnt?    whats compression then?  how is combustion made without the oxygen?  why do we have AIR intakes      not to mention it flows fluids better  AND dissipates heat
> ford owners  :uh:
> *


OOOOOOOOH! Church!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2008, 09:22 AM~9646753
> *He only knows Internets
> *


Whachu talkumbout Willis?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2008, 11:13 AM~9647799
> *Whachu talkumbout Willis?
> *


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 AM~9645941
> *there isnt?    whats compression then?  how is combustion made without the oxygen?  why do we have AIR intakes      not to mention it flows fluids better  AND dissipates heat
> ford owners  :uh:
> *



Since when is an intake part of a block fartknocker? Also as far as heat dissipation that aint got shit to do with 'flow".

Ok you win the coolant may move thru the block a little better, which is a good thing because its not like there are a ton of kickass aluminum radiators out there or anything.


----------



## T BONE

Chuck go read up on compression stroke...

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine1.htm


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

:uh: my bad, how did that one get in there :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

:uh: my bad, how did that one get in there :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

my convertible reinforcements rails shipped out to me today thanks to bert @ the chevy shop.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 9 2008, 05:01 PM~9650668
> *Since when is an intake part of a block fartknocker? Also as far as heat dissipation that aint got shit to do with 'flow".
> 
> Ok you win the coolant may move thru the block a little better, which is a good thing because its not like there are a ton of kickass aluminum radiators out there or anything.
> *


 motors need AIR motors have to breathe and yes theres a ton of aftermarket radiators but you know as well as i do the lower the temps the better the power 

oh wait your a ford guy maybe you dont 



> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 9 2008, 05:13 PM~9650751
> *Chuck go read up on compression stroke...
> 
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine1.htm
> *


 :uh:


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 9 2008, 09:14 PM~9653215
> *motors need AIR  motors have to breathe        and yes theres a ton of aftermarket radiators but you know as well as i do the lower the temps the better the power
> 
> oh wait  your a ford guy  maybe you dont
> :uh:
> *



And that air flows thru the intake to the heads.



:uh: 



Wanna get a room?


----------



## steamboat

Alright you two.............

Let Skim build his rag.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 9 2008, 09:31 PM~9653392
> *And that air flows thru the intake to the heads.
> :uh:
> Wanna get a room?
> *



how do you explain blow by?


lets do it in skims backseat :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2008, 06:16 PM~9651928
> *my convertible reinforcements rails shipped out to me today thanks to bert @ the chevy shop.
> *


pics or it didnt happen???? used or repos? what they cost ya i need a set


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 9 2008, 07:08 PM~9651260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice chinas :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 10 2008, 01:03 AM~9654993
> *nice chinas  :thumbsup:
> *


How do you know they are chinas? They could be powder coated Daytons or Zeniths. :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

i cant wait to see more progress


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 10 2008, 11:12 AM~9657555
> *i cant wait to see more progress
> *


x2


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 9 2008, 11:01 PM~9654461
> *how do you explain blow by?
> 
> *


Never had that problem I have a ford


----------



## THE HATER

I WONT HATE ON THIS ONE TODAY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 9 2008, 11:54 PM~9654943
> *pics or it didnt happen???? used or repos? what they cost ya i need a set
> *


Pics real soon he shipped them yesterday brand new repros pre drilled holes so all you have to do is plug weld them underneath your rockers


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 10 2008, 11:12 AM~9657555
> *i cant wait to see more progress
> *


soon, Im working odd shift this week, 1 to 11 at night so I cant get shit done during this shift.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 9 2008, 11:03 PM~9654993
> *nice chinas  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: DOES HE KNOW WHO THIS CAR BELONGS TO?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 10 2008, 01:37 PM~9658835
> *Never had that problem I have a ford
> *


never ran long enough huh


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 10 2008, 01:37 PM~9658835
> *Never had that problem I have a ford
> *


Because in never runs?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 10 2008, 01:48 PM~9659446
> *:uh: DOES HE KNOW WHO THIS CAR BELONGS TO?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 10 2008, 02:48 PM~9659446
> *:uh: DOES HE KNOW WHO THIS CAR BELONGS TO?
> *


does he fucking care ?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 10 2008, 03:48 PM~9659446
> *:uh: DOES HE KNOW WHO THIS CAR BELONGS TO?
> *



:dunno: 

Im just going by what the article said  




Hey skim did you pick a color yet?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I don't know what color it should be but I'm banning red, white, orange, light blue, and black. Hell Bent needs to be a car you see at a show and say "That's Hell Bent, he built that from nothing!" no "Dude built that from nothing, to look like every other 61." Just my 2 pennies bro, paint it a VW color for sure.


----------



## Austin Ace

How much longer for new pics?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 11 2008, 09:23 AM~9666288
> *How much longer for new pics?
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 11 2008, 08:23 AM~9666288
> *How much longer for new pics?
> *


tomorrow night for sure. I have been at a stand still all week because of my work schedule but I have been fiending to get back to the car, its like addiction but today before I came into work I picked up more suplies plus my homie is my ultimate hook up on anything I need from sand paper to filler all that stuff. I go see him in the morning to pick up some more things.
I also got my slicksand polyester primer coming in a couple days. I have a few more spots in the trunk to weld but I ran out of argon so I gotta exchange my welding tank in the morning so I can weld a few spots.

as for the color, I aint saying yet but it isnt a Chevy color


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 01:48 PM~9668501
> *tomorrow night for sure. I have been at a stand still all week because of my work schedule but I have been fiending to get back to the car, its like addiction but today before I came into work I picked up more suplies plus my homie is my ultimate hook up on anything I need from sand paper to filler all that stuff. I go see him in the morning to pick up some more things.
> I also got my slicksand polyester primer coming in a couple days. I have a few more spots in the trunk to weld but I ran out of argon so I gotta exchange my welding tank in the morning so I can weld a few spots.
> 
> as for the color, I aint saying yet but it isnt a Chevy color
> *


Great stuff.My friend who does body work swears by that shit but he says hard as fuck to sand and it kills his lungs if he is not wearing a mask.


----------



## Skim

Thats funny because everybody I talked to said it sand pretty easy :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2008, 01:33 PM~9659323
> *Pics real soon he shipped them yesterday brand new repros pre drilled holes so all you have to do is plug weld them underneath your rockers
> *


emm sounds good. get some pics and what they cost??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 11 2008, 06:31 PM~9670797
> *emm sounds good. get some pics and what they cost??
> *


WE TRADED PARTS I HAD ON EBAY, HE WAS HIGH BIDDER SO WE SWAPPED OUT THOSE AND BRAND NEW REPRO REAR ARM rest hinge covers for convertible.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 01:48 PM~9668501
> *tomorrow night for sure. I have been at a stand still all week because of my work schedule but I have been fiending to get back to the car, its like addiction but today before I came into work I picked up more suplies plus my homie is my ultimate hook up on anything I need from sand paper to filler all that stuff. I go see him in the morning to pick up some more things.
> I also got my slicksand polyester primer coming in a couple days. I have a few more spots in the trunk to weld but I ran out of argon so I gotta exchange my welding tank in the morning so I can weld a few spots.
> 
> as for the color, I aint saying yet but it isnt a Chevy color
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 11 2008, 08:38 PM~9671898
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Vdub im sure :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

all my old pics showed back up!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 06:50 PM~9671398
> *WE TRADED PARTS I HAD ON EBAY, HE WAS HIGH BIDDER SO WE SWAPPED OUT THOSE AND BRAND NEW REPRO REAR ARM rest hinge covers for convertible.
> *


dang what was ya selling? does he have more or not? what would he charge if yall hadnt traded? i need both of those


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 12 2008, 12:04 AM~9673344
> *dang what was ya selling? does he have more or not? what would he charge if yall hadnt traded? i need both of those
> *


yes he has more, he makes all them shits.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 04:37 PM~9669864
> *Thats funny because everybody I talked to said it sand pretty easy  :0
> *


Really???

That is good I just rember him saying he found it had to cut down.

Everyone is different.


----------



## Skim

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 11:23 PM~9673485
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 half way there baby!


----------



## wired61

speechless!















i need top rack,windshield post,and vin tags for 61 rag


----------



## loster87

shit is coming out good dawg.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 12 2008, 12:36 AM~9673556
> *speechless!
> i need top rack,windshield post,and vin tags for 61 rag
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Jan 12 2008, 12:34 AM~9673540-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  half way there baby!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-loster87_@Jan 12 2008, 12:42 AM~9673590
> *shit is coming out good dawg.
> *


thanks guys, im finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnell :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 02:51 AM~9673633
> *thanks guys, im finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnell :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818




----------



## Skim

Since I said I would heres a few pics. Im almost done with the quarter panels, I still have a lot of block sanding to do but atleast they are almost finished.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 07:30 PM~9678018
> *Since I said I would heres a few pics. Im almost done with the quarter panels, I still have a lot of block sanding to do but atleast they are almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell of a job!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Almost finished welding in the trunk, I still will replace the trunk well because its pin holed. You can see I am using the dynaglas filler to smooth out the welds because I want this area under the vert top painted also.


----------



## Skim

I still havent done the doors yet. I will finish the fenders next, Then the doors then I will do the hood and trunk lid last.










I need to finish the lower front quarters on both sides, infact on this pic you can still see all the filler around the wheel well that I havent even knocked down yet.


----------



## DEVINERI

looks great


----------



## Dolle

damn this car has come a long way


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 07:47 PM~9678107
> *I still havent done the doors yet. I will finish the fenders next, Then the doors then I will do the hood and trunk lid last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to finish the lower front quarters on both sides, infact on this pic you can still see all the filler around the wheel well that I havent even knocked down yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna sell them rims/tires when your done......jk

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Lookin Real Good Skim


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 12 2008, 10:00 PM~9678613
> *you gonna sell them rims/tires when your done......jk
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 theyre all mismatch chinas except for 1 dayton.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 12:09 AM~9679784
> *:0 theyre all mismatch chinas except for 1 dayton.
> *


youll have to keep em for sentimental reasons


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good as always


----------



## Loco 61

LOW JOES Last Day Open Was Yesterday... :0 
"To The Guy Above"


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2008, 10:22 AM~9681671
> *LOW JOES Last Day Open Was Yesterday...  :0
> "To The Guy Above"
> *


That is what I heard.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2008, 11:22 AM~9681671
> *LOW JOES Last Day Open Was Yesterday...  :0
> "To The Guy Above"
> *


he said he was closing. I didnt know it was so soon.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 11:09 PM~9679784
> *:0 theyre all mismatch chinas except for 1 dayton.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

dam skim car looks good its been a while since ive been on LiL you been working youre ass of homie,keep it up


----------



## -SUPER62-

Damn Skim...Car is looking tight as fuck homie...Keep up the good work.


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 13 2008, 07:57 PM~9684911
> *Damn Skim...Car is looking tight as fuck homie...Keep up the good work.
> *


X2,3,4,5 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 13 2008, 07:57 PM~9684911
> *Damn Skim...Car is looking tight as fuck homie...Keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin: 

So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.

man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:


----------



## wired61

pics :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 09:20 PM~9686433
> *Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin:
> 
> So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.
> 
> man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:
> *


62 proble didnt have many problems cause i think it was better shape when ya started!! but from everything so far looks like the 61 will be nicer then the 62 when finished!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 13 2008, 10:53 PM~9686826
> *62  proble didnt have many problems cause i think it was better shape when ya started!! but from everything so far looks like the 61 will be nicer then the 62 when finished!!
> *


Funny thing is that was an original door of my 62 vert :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 11:55 PM~9688156
> *Funny thing is that was an original door of my 62 vert  :angry:
> *


yea an proble at the time you was like forget that door it aint nice enough for my 62!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 14 2008, 01:18 AM~9688332
> *yea an proble at the time you was like forget that door it aint nice enough for my 62!
> *


Bing fucking O! Thats exactly what the fuck I did :angry: I found a cleaner drivers door so i took that one off and put it in the shed. Then when I seen my drivers door was fuckered, I pulled this one out to save the day. :uh: 

these 2 door doors are hard to find out here and that one has zero rust thats why I kept it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 12:23 AM~9688363
> *Bing fucking O! Thats exactly what the fuck I did :angry: I found a cleaner drivers door so i took that one off and put it in the shed. Then when I seen my drivers door was fuckered, I pulled this one out to save the day.  :uh:
> 
> these 2 door doors are hard to find out here and that one has zero rust thats why I kept it.
> *


shit i have the same problem 61-62 2 door doors is like gold around here I had to buy a complete 62 ss just to rob the doors of it when i needed some. put some lesser quaility doors on it and goin to sell it.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Looking great Skim, keep up the good work homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

nice progress!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 10:20 PM~9686433
> *Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin:
> 
> So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.
> 
> man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:
> *



But your 62 did not look like a train ran it over aswell.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 14 2008, 09:38 AM~9689708
> *nice progress!
> *




x2


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

damm skim your my idol.. i just picked up a 61 rag.. doesnt need as much metal as your but dammm your car is looking right.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 09:20 PM~9686433
> *Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin:
> 
> So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.
> 
> man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 10:20 PM~9686433
> *Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin:
> 
> So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.
> 
> man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:
> *


You know I'm down homie...just let me know when...   ...that way when people see you rollin I can be like "yeah, I helped him build that shit"... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 12:20 AM~9686433
> *Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin:
> 
> So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.
> 
> man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:
> *


Your 62 didn't roll around in a ravine for umpteen years either. :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller+Jan 14 2008, 12:12 PM~9690993-->
> 
> 
> 
> But your 62 did not look like a train ran it over aswell.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 14 2008, 04:49 PM~9693319
> *Your 62 didn't roll around in a ravine for umpteen years either.  :uh:
> *



Comment made of the same kind of idea :cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 09:20 PM~9686433
> *Thanks Jose, you gotta come back out and help me sand :biggrin:
> 
> So I put the front drivers side fender on to line it up and it seems the door line doesnt match the line in the fender, not in the height of the line, that part is level, its like the doors edge must have fallen flat on its face at some point where it meets the fender because the contour is a lot flatter there than the fender and the fender is super straight so today when we were adjusting and lining up the door, we had to take a piece of angle cut wood block to knock the door outward where the body line is to make it all match.
> 
> man this shit sucks, my 62 didnt have any of these problems :uh:
> *


maybe you could lay a bead down on the contoured body line and file/shape it???


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 01:23 AM~9688363
> *Bing fucking O! Thats exactly what the fuck I did :angry: I found a cleaner drivers door so i took that one off and put it in the shed. Then when I seen my drivers door was fuckered, I pulled this one out to save the day.  :uh:
> 
> these 2 door doors are hard to find out here and that one has zero rust thats why I kept it.
> *


the doors on that 61 i had were perfect


----------



## SoTexCustomz

should of set a car on top of the 62 before you took that door off, then it would of went right on the 61 like it was made for it :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 14 2008, 05:46 PM~9693755
> *should of set a car on top of the 62 before you took that door off, then it would of went right on the 61 like it was made for it :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Last of the rust free 4 door car.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I meant to post these last night but forgot.


----------



## Skim

Thanks to Bert @ The Chevy Shop, got by brand new convertible reinforcement rails for the bottom of the rockers today. :thumbsup: 




























These are really nice and solid for reproductions. I like that they are pre-drilled to be plug welded on.


----------



## Skim

I still have to sand the trunklid down. I made the mistake of blasting a hood and warping the shit out of it so I will hand sand both the hood and decklid myself.


----------



## Skim

glazed the lower quarter panel today, I am pretty close to having this side done. I still have a lot to do on the drivers side still.


----------



## cantgetenuf

you must be doin some ultimate fighting on this car...... your makin this car your bitch..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 14 2008, 05:15 PM~9693503
> *maybe you could lay a bead down on the contoured body line and file/shape it???
> *


 Thats not the problem because as long as its pushed in like it is now, the backside where the door skin is folded over, rubs on the fender everytime you open it. This will definitely cause the paint to chip right there. I need the whole thing to push outward on that one spot.


----------



## zooter86

TTT for makin all of the rest of us look like ametures


----------



## cantgetenuf

have you adjusted the hinges on the door towards the inside?? this would push the door outward away from the jamb


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 06:28 PM~9694701
> *Thanks to Bert @ The Chevy Shop, got by brand new convertible reinforcement rails for the bottom of the rockers today.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really nice and solid for reproductions. I like that they are pre-drilled to be plug welded on.
> *


HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO ASK FOR A PRICE!!??? PM ME HIS CONTACT INFO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Jan 14 2008, 07:53 PM~9694924-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for makin all of the rest of us look like ametures
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw bro, you can do the same shit, anybody can if they are willing to take the time to try and be prepared to fuck some shit up. I never did this shit before either. I painted 1 car and did some bodywork but that was it. I never thought I would ever be doing any welding or rust repair but almost all these cars need it somewhere. I dont have enough money to pay somebody so I was forced to do it myself or it would never get done. Just invest in a small welder, a measuring tape and some air tools and go for it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANUTHASICCFOE_@Jan 14 2008, 07:53 PM~9694935
> *have you adjusted the hinges on the door towards the inside?? this would push the door outward away from the jamb
> *


yep, three of us all did, Its very minor really I just dont want any suprises later on.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 14 2008, 08:10 PM~9695075
> *HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO ASK FOR A PRICE!!??? PM ME HIS CONTACT INFO
> *


damn I'll give u his number when I go to work in an hour. I dont know retail because I traded him parts for them and some other stuff.


----------



## cantgetenuf

:dunno: maybe move fender forward?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Jan 14 2008, 08:18 PM~9695195
> *:dunno:  maybe move fender forward?
> *


naw because the fender gap will be way off. Im going to knock it outward from the backside. I almost got it, it was just giving me hell yesterday.


----------



## cantgetenuf

ya know what bro... you got a slide hammer?? witha flat hook?? i remember doin this once to a 62 4dor.... tighten down the fender... open the door and place the flat hook where you want it.. and tug on it till you get it where you want it... it wont hurt the fender.. it will spring the fender ear out a lil and thats it...


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 06:24 PM~9694653
> *Last of the rust free 4 door car.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just what i need


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 08:24 PM~9694653
> *Last of the rust free 4 door car.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn Skim U Use N Abused That Car... Nice Work... Skim U Need To Start Up Your Own Lowrider Shop.... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 07:15 PM~9695145
> *damn I'll give u his number when I go to work in an hour. I dont know retail because I traded him parts for them and some other stuff.
> *


thanks buddy i need em. a local guy here and a metal fab shop said he could make um but it aint called me back yet and would rather just buy some now


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 14 2008, 08:33 PM~9695409
> *just what i need
> *



Thats why I saved it for you, I remembered you when I cut that off  I will keep the dash, you get the lower section. These donor cars are like a cow at the butcher shop. Every piece is useable to feed the next guys project lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Jan 14 2008, 08:24 PM~9695307
> *ya know what bro... you got a slide hammer??  witha flat hook?? i remember doin this once to a 62 4dor.... tighten down the fender... open the door and place the flat hook where you want it.. and tug on it till you get it where you want it... it wont hurt the fender.. it will spring the fender ear out a lil and thats it...
> *


Thats exactly what I got coming friday


----------



## astro64a409

Yo Skim, your project build made it to the 348-409's website. They actually have something nice to say about something coming from the LIL website. :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 14 2008, 10:24 PM~9696629
> *Yo Skim, your project build made it to the 348-409's website. They actually have something nice to say about something coming from the LIL website.  :wow:
> *


 :0 
http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12434


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 14 2008, 10:24 PM~9696629
> *Yo Skim, your project build made it to the 348-409's website. They actually have something nice to say about something coming from the LIL website.  :wow:
> *


Link? that would be a sight to see. :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

This is a link. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12434 This website is mostly about the 349 and the 409 W engines.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 11:49 PM~9696882
> *:0
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12434
> *


Ain't that some shit  Mad Props SKIM. Taking this shit nation wide.....WEB WIDE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

There was two topic I seen, I guess this was the first one.

http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11936

PeteSta is on there. I registered


----------



## Skim

Saw this..



> _Originally posted by Speedy_@Jan 14 2008, 11:01 PM~9697017
> *Hat's off to him for taking on such a project, and saving what most would consider a parts car. I am more than impressed with his initiative!!!!
> 
> My question is:
> Would he have been better off just buying a nice driver? Unless he can do EVERYTHING by himself, or count on friends to do the things he cannot...He'll still have big money in parts!!!!
> 
> He paid 3k for the car, and probably another grand for the two parts cars. He had $75 bucks in the buick convert, and 250 for sandblasting. He has to have at least a grand in the 6 liter, and will probably have to pony up another grand or so for a trans. By the time he gets it in paint, and buys trim, top, complete interrior, suspension, brakes, etc....I'd think he would have 25k+ in it without blinking an eye. Then add on tools, consumable supplies, and every other nickel and dime piece required in a frame off build, etc....
> 
> Now I agree it appears that the quality of his workmanship is good so being a pieced together car should not affect the end value, but that is not the point. I know it is a labor of love. I also realize that the car is not being built for sale and that the pride of doing it yourself far outweighs writing a check.
> 
> But financially speaking.....would it have been a better decision to just buy one done? (or at least a better one to start with)?
> 
> Again, this is just for discussion sake. No flaming intended. I applaud you, Skim! You are an inspiration to all us novices out here doin' things ourselves!
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 No it wouldnt have been cheaper to buy an already finished car, Im a builder not a check writer. Plus Im broke. :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

famous on the internets


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn Skimmy... you got the hot rodders admirin. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 11:06 PM~9697076
> *Saw this..
> :0  :0  :0  No it wouldnt have been cheaper to buy an already finished car, Im a builder not a check writer. Plus Im broke. :biggrin:
> *


aside from the labor (your time) and the lt1 you aint got much cashola in this hoe right? 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 11:42 PM~9697491
> *aside from the labor (your time) and the lt1 you aint got much cashola in this hoe right?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


probably have in the neighborhood of $5500 cash invested so far. I traded some VW parts for the motor and the 9" Versaille rear end.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 11:06 PM~9697076
> *Saw this..
> :0  :0  :0  No it wouldnt have been cheaper to buy an already finished car, Im a builder not a check writer. Plus Im broke. :biggrin:
> *


Baller. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

this is why I told you it has to be a non chevy color bro...Hell Bent is a one of a kind and needs a one of a kind paint job. Good job on gettin hotrod props...that's hard to do.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2008, 01:12 AM~9697749
> *probably have in the neighborhood of $5500 cash invested so far. I traded some VW parts for the motor and the 9" Versaille rear end.
> *


U Got Anymore Versaille Rearends? $5500 Cash Invested That Pretty Good.. I Bought My Ride For 5K Plus A Trip.. I Dont Even Wanna Say How Much I Spent Already.. Much Props For U Skim


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wait til they see you cut it right back up

:roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 11:06 PM~9697076
> *Saw this..
> :0  :0  :0  No it wouldnt have been cheaper to buy an already finished car, Im a builder not a check writer. Plus Im broke. :biggrin:
> *


One time fo my Broke azz arent-ya po Niccs!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 14 2008, 09:53 PM~9696927
> *This is a link. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12434 This website is mostly about the 349 and the 409 W engines.
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 09:06 PM~9697076
> *Saw this..
> :0  :0  :0  No it wouldnt have been cheaper to buy an already finished car, Im a builder not a check writer. Plus Im broke. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE SKIM  

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK .......AND REMEBER NO TV DINNERS 

LOWRIDERS ARE BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 14 2008, 07:10 PM~9695075
> *HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO ASK FOR A PRICE!!??? PM ME HIS CONTACT INFO
> *


 :uh: dont haveto be a dick about it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 15 2008, 03:46 PM~9702628
> *:uh: dont haveto be a dick about it.
> *


wasnt being a dick just messin with him he knows i need em!


----------



## downsouthplaya

I haven't posted on this topic yet, but I have been reading it since page 1 day 1.

Skim, my hats off to you brother, you took on a project some world famous car builders with unlimited resources would not even think about.

Someone crazy enough to take on such a project shows dedication, craziness and the "I don't give a fuck, whats the worst that can happen" attitude, qualities in characters I only associate with. 

In a way I want to see this 61 in hotrod form because of the LS motor, but I know it will be juiced. Either way, great work.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 15 2008, 06:08 PM~9703316
> *I haven't posted on this topic yet, but I have been reading it since page 1 day 1.
> 
> Skim, my hats off to you brother, you took on a project some world famous car builders with unlimited resources would not even think about.
> 
> Someone crazy enough to take on such a project shows dedication, craziness and the "I don't give a fuck, whats the worst that can happen" attitude, qualities in characters I only associate with.
> 
> In a way I want to see this 61 in hotrod form because of the LS motor, but I know it will be juiced. Either way, great work.
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: what up Ant.!


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 15 2008, 07:12 PM~9703339
> *:thumbsup: what up Ant.!
> *


Whats up Mo, I see you on the come up too; got your 62 vert and somehow managed to find a 61 bubbletop AND a 4 door parts car....

I moved to Riverview/Tampa which is closer to you so when you come down we can drink caffeine free pepsi


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 15 2008, 05:23 PM~9702938
> *wasnt being a dick just messin with him he knows i need em!
> *


 I took you seriously  



:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 15 2008, 06:08 PM~9703316
> *I haven't posted on this topic yet, but I have been reading it since page 1 day 1.
> 
> Skim, my hats off to you brother, you took on a project some world famous car builders with unlimited resources would not even think about.
> 
> Someone crazy enough to take on such a project shows dedication, craziness and the "I don't give a fuck, whats the worst that can happen" attitude, qualities in characters I only associate with.
> 
> In a way I want to see this 61 in hotrod form because of the LS motor, but I know it will be juiced. Either way, great work.
> 
> 
> *


 Damn U hit the nail on the head man thanks


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2008, 09:49 PM~9706051
> *I took you seriously
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: lol i seriously need em. thanks for the info im goin to call em tomorrow


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9696882
> *:0
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12434
> *


Those guys are gonna be pissed when they see them spokes and switches when your done building... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 15 2008, 11:35 PM~9706595
> *Those guys are gonna be pissed when they see them spokes and switches when your done building... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and a nekkid bitch on the trunk throwing up the W :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Out of curiousity where are you going to put all the electronics for that LS1?


----------



## lone star

less talk more work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2008, 09:46 AM~9707959
> *less talk more work.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 11:12 PM~9697749
> *probably have in the neighborhood of $5500 cash invested so far. I traded some VW parts for the motor and the 9" Versaille rear end.
> *


well shit, now you can sell it to me for 15 and triple your money :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 16 2008, 03:11 PM~9711033
> *well shit, now you can sell it to me for 15 and triple your money :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9696927
> *This is a link. http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12434 This website is mostly about the 349 and the 409 W engines.
> *


Out of all the compliments these seem to be some of the most meaningful, when others who do not share your same taste for cars (Low Lows) and still give props you know your doing something right.

Not that all the guys on here don't count , just that *Skim has crossed a boundary that should be noted*. We all know how the Rodders flip there nose up at our rides, and yet here they are still given props. Well done!

Keep it coming!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 16 2008, 03:11 PM~9711033
> *well shit, now you can sell it to me for 15 and triple your money :biggrin:
> *


Your $1500.00 short .No Deal! :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 16 2008, 02:11 PM~9711033
> *well shit, now you can sell it to me for 15 and triple your money :biggrin:
> *


i dont think skim would sell his but GOODFELLAS got a nice one for $15k


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 16 2008, 03:06 PM~9711456
> *Out of all the compliments these seem to be some of the most meaningful, when others who do not share your same taste for cars (Low Lows) and still give props you know your doing something right.
> 
> Not that all the guys on here don't count , just that Skim has crossed a boundary that should be noted. We all know how the Rodders flip there nose up at our rides, and yet here they are still given props. Well done!
> 
> Keep it coming!
> *


word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 15 2008, 07:36 PM~9704159
> *Whats up Mo, I see you on the come up too; got your 62 vert and somehow managed to find a 61 bubbletop AND a 4 door parts car....
> 
> I moved to Riverview/Tampa which is closer to you so when you come down we can drink caffeine free pepsi
> *


ill be in tampa in March for the LRM show :biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf

SKIMMAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty68

skim, do you know if there's a difference in the rear wheel wells between a vert and hard top?


----------



## SpeedyV10

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 10:06 PM~9697076
> *Saw this..
> :0  :0  :0  No it wouldnt have been cheaper to buy an already finished car, Im a builder not a check writer. Plus Im broke. :biggrin:
> *



Skim,

Truly, I meant no disrespect with my post. I was just asking. It has always been a question of mine whether to build one myself...or just go and buy one. I always seem to make the wrong choice!!! I really haven't followed the market on converts so I didn't know what they were trading for..... 

Please know that I meant my post for discussion sake only, and as I mentioned did not in any way mean to flame. I decided I should log on to this awesome site and clear the air.

Again, as I said in my initial post on 348/409, I take my hat off to you. You have taken on what most people just dream about. Props to you for your drive and fabrication skills. I can't wait to see the end result. :biggrin: 

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 16 2008, 08:06 PM~9712427
> *ill be in tampa in March for the LRM show :biggrin:
> *




hit me up before you come down so we can chill!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jan 16 2008, 08:26 PM~9713657
> *hit me up before you come down so we can chill!
> *


will do :thumbsup: PM me your ###


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 16 2008, 03:06 PM~9711456
> *Out of all the compliments these seem to be some of the most meaningful, when others who do not share your same taste for cars (Low Lows) and still give props you know your doing something right.
> 
> Not that all the guys on here don't count , just that Skim has crossed a boundary that should be noted. We all know how the Rodders flip there nose up at our rides, and yet here they are still given props. Well done!
> 
> Keep it coming!
> *


I grew up around hot rodders I think they respect lowrider builders it is just how you come at them.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by scotty68_@Jan 16 2008, 06:44 PM~9712776
> *skim, do you know if there's a difference in the rear wheel wells between a vert and hard top?
> *


Between the vert and 2 door hard top they are the same.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SpeedyV10_@Jan 16 2008, 07:59 PM~9712921
> *Skim,
> 
> Truly, I meant no disrespect with my post.  I was just asking.  It has always been a question of mine whether to build one myself...or just go and buy one.  I always seem to make the wrong choice!!!  I really haven't followed the market on converts so I didn't know what they were trading for.....
> 
> Please know that I meant my post for discussion sake only, and as I mentioned did not in any way mean to flame.  I decided I should log on to this awesome site and clear the air.
> 
> Again, as I said in my initial post on 348/409, I take my hat off to you.  You have taken on what most people just dream about.  Props to you for your drive and fabrication skills.  I can't wait to see the end result.  :biggrin:
> 
> Best regards,
> Matt
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SpeedyV10_@Jan 16 2008, 06:59 PM~9712921
> *Skim,
> 
> Truly, I meant no disrespect with my post.  I was just asking.  It has always been a question of mine whether to build one myself...or just go and buy one.  I always seem to make the wrong choice!!!  I really haven't followed the market on converts so I didn't know what they were trading for.....
> 
> Please know that I meant my post for discussion sake only, and as I mentioned did not in any way mean to flame.  I decided I should log on to this awesome site and clear the air.
> 
> Again, as I said in my initial post on 348/409, I take my hat off to you.  You have taken on what most people just dream about.  Props to you for your drive and fabrication skills.  I can't wait to see the end result.  :biggrin:
> 
> Best regards,
> Matt
> *


No problem Matt no offense taken.  If I did have the money to have bought a nicer one I would have tried to get something that didnt need as much work but I would have never bought a really nice car because I would have ended up redoing it all over again. I never really intended on this car to end upi the way it has so far. I was lucky to have found good solid donor cars because without that Buick convertible this wouldnt have been possible.


----------



## Loco 61

Skim U Have Tomany PMs Will Here Goes One On Here..
Im Moulding The Frame w/ Dyna Glass N Bando.. Do You Think U'll Still Be Able To Get Measurement?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 16 2008, 09:36 PM~9714258
> *I grew up around hot rodders I think they respect lowrider builders it is just how you come at them.
> *


Agreed.I know alot of older cats that dig Lowriders as long as you are not trying to act like a clown they usually dig it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2008, 09:01 PM~9714526
> *Between the vert and 2 door hard top they are the same.
> *


aint the tops of them lower? so the rack can sit down?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 16 2008, 11:20 PM~9715356
> *aint the tops of them lower? so the rack can sit down?
> *


 I thought he meant the wheel well opening


----------



## fortworthmex

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Skim clean your inbox out :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 17 2008, 11:48 AM~9717847
> *Skim clean your inbox out :angry:  :angry:
> *


X5Mil :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2008, 12:30 AM~9716507
> *I thought he meant the wheel well opening
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 17 2008, 12:48 PM~9717847
> *Skim clean your snot box out :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 16 2008, 04:07 PM~9711943
> *i dont think skim would sell his but GOODFELLAS got a nice one for $15k
> *


I GOT MY TRAILER READY AND I'M HEADED FOR KRUM :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jan 16 2008, 04:06 PM~9711456-->
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the compliments these seem to be some of the most meaningful, when others who do not share your same taste for cars (Low Lows) and still give props you know your doing something right.
> 
> Not that all the guys on here don't count , just that *Skim has crossed a boundary that should be noted*. We all know how the Rodders flip there nose up at our rides, and yet here they are still given props. Well done!
> 
> Keep it coming!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually hot rodders turn there nose up at the people and the image not the cars
> 
> and who can blame them
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas [email protected] 16 2008, 09:36 PM~9714258
> *I grew up around hot rodders I think they respect lowrider builders it is just how you come at them.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CapriceRoller_@Jan 16 2008, 10:23 PM~9714822
> *Agreed.I know alot of older cats that dig Lowriders as long as you are not trying to act like a clown they usually dig it.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Availablenowatall*Walbogs*.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 17 2008, 10:48 AM~9717847
> *Skim clean your inbox out :angry:  :angry:
> *



I was on a PM vacation.


----------



## Austin Ace

Vacation Over?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2008, 09:38 AM~9725869
> *I was on a PM vacation.
> *


with that kind of excuse we are gonna need some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 11:23 AM~9726460
> *with that kind of excuse we are gonna need some pics :biggrin:
> *


ok. :biggrin: 

My quarter panels are almost finished. I have been spending a lot of time blocking them to get them as straight as possible. This is the 2nd coat of primer I will need to block down again.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

heres where I welded the sail panel in, this was from that buick also.


----------



## Skim

straightened out the rear panel where the bumper goes.


----------



## Skim

last pics of the quarter panels. after this I will have to start on the fenders. theres really not much in the way of pics because theres nothing to show in body work. I'll keep pics coming though.


----------



## scrapin82regal

Dam, can't help but look at your topic every time it pops up!! Crazy shit!! Def. hat's off!! You should get some kind of award for this shit..


----------



## scrapin82regal

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrapin82regal

DAM SERVER


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SHITS LOOKING SICK SKIM :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 18 2008, 08:40 PM~9730128
> *SHITS LOOKING SICK SKIM :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 18 2008, 08:40 PM~9730128
> *SHITS LOOKING SICK SKIM :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 18 2008, 10:40 PM~9730128
> *SHITS LOOKING SICK SKIM :thumbsup:
> *


So is yours Petey!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2008, 08:26 PM~9730934
> *So is yours Petey!
> *


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim. Keep up the good work. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 18 2008, 11:02 PM~9731758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Huh????


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jan 19 2008, 12:16 AM~9731862
> *Huh????
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Next Ride I Get .. Im Taking It To You Skim. :biggrin: Ur Doing A Bada$$ Job..Say Are You Workin On All Those VWs At The Same Time?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2008, 09:18 AM~9732621
> *Next Ride I Get .. Im Taking It To You Skim. :biggrin: Ur Doing A Bada$$ Job..Say Are You Workin On All Those VWs At The Same Time?
> *


His prices are too high! FUCK SKUM!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXDONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2008, 09:00 AM~9732745
> *His prices are too high! FUCK SKUM!
> *


he aint gonna do shit :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2008, 10:00 AM~9732745
> *His prices are too high! FUCK SKUM!
> *


Im Not Worried About Price.. I Worry About Product..


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2008, 09:09 PM~9729903
> *ok. :biggrin:
> 
> My quarter panels are almost finished. I have been spending a lot of time blocking them to get them as straight as possible. This is the 2nd coat of primer I will need to block down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

Hell Bent 61 :0 


























[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2008, 02:21 PM~9733511
> *Im Not Worried About Price.. I Worry About Product..
> *


Oh that is only available at *Walbogs*.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> Hell Bent 61 :0


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
Shit cracks me up everytime I see the pics from last year. This fool is animal to come this far in such a short time frame. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2008, 05:16 PM~9734987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



you saw the trim tag I saw this at lunch today :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2008, 05:43 PM~9735088
> *you saw the trim tag I saw this at lunch today  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well do ya?


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Jan 19 2008, 12:39 AM~9731644
> *Lookin good Skim. Keep up the good work. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2...


----------



## Dylante63

I dont think I have replied in here before, but I rember when the topic started, fucking amazing!! thanks for taking the time to post the pics, u did it, takes big balls to say fuck it and do all that yourself... :0 
but makes me feel like a pos that my 63 isnt done :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

fuck man, i haven't had the chance to check out this topic since a long while back... and dam your doing a great job, looks good uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

TTT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

this should never hit page 2...BUMP!


----------



## Pyrit

I call bullshit. We all know Skim could just as well be Photoshopping that shit.

:nono:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Jan 21 2008, 07:13 AM~9744863
> *I call bullshit. We all know Skim could just as well be Photoshopping that shit.
> 
> :nono:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star




----------



## gmag69

:0


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## CHE1

Are you almost done?



















:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

UPDATES?


----------



## Loco 61

:nicoderm:


----------



## different

its getting there . good work skim!


----------



## Austin Ace

Gettin,em straight!


----------



## cantgetenuf

well i say update.... this thread is crack from some people...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Jan 22 2008, 07:18 PM~9758826
> *well i say update.... this thread is crack from some people...
> *


x2 skim needs to reload my pipe :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 22 2008, 08:21 PM~9758843
> *x2  skim needs to reload my pipe  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





















x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The Profit_@Jan 21 2008, 06:13 AM~9744863
> *I call bullshit. We all know Skim could just as well be Photoshopping that shit.
> 
> :nono:
> *



Could be. I would rather just photoshop this bitch done already if it were that easy.

I have been doing more welding in the trunk area, I have been working on the fenders and trunk lid as well as blocking it more down the sides. I will still have to block it about 2 more times to be where it needs to be. I havent posted any pics since I am doing body work, the car really looks no different. Once I get this part finished I will be glad to post pics laying down some color.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 10:45 PM~9759610
> *Could be. I would rather just photoshop this bitch done already if it were that easy.
> 
> I have been doing more welding in the trunk area, I have been working on the fenders and trunk lid as well as blocking it more down the sides. I will still have to block it about 2 more times to be where it needs to be. I havent posted any pics since I am doing body work, the car really looks no different. Once I get this part finished I will be glad to post pics laying down some color.
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: hno: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 08:45 PM~9759610
> *Could be. I would rather just photoshop this bitch done already if it were that easy.
> 
> I have been doing more welding in the trunk area, I have been working on the fenders and trunk lid as well as blocking it more down the sides. I will still have to block it about 2 more times to be where it needs to be. I havent posted any pics since I am doing body work, the car really looks no different. Once I get this part finished I will be glad to post pics laying down some color.
> *


OHHHHH SHIT!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 22 2008, 09:57 PM~9759732
> *OHHHHH SHIT!
> *


oh dont get me wrong, I still got a little ways to go for that. :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## scrapin82regal




----------



## 41bowtie

What you gonna do with paint? murals , one color w/ stripping or patterns?


----------



## Skim

pretty original actually, something subtle ..Verrrry subtle.


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 10:21 PM~9760958
> *pretty original actually, something subtle ..Verrrry subtle.
> *


 :biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 10:45 PM~9759610
> *Could be. I would rather just photoshop this bitch done already if it were that easy.
> 
> I have been doing more welding in the trunk area, I have been working on the fenders and trunk lid as well as blocking it more down the sides. I will still have to block it about 2 more times to be where it needs to be. I havent posted any pics since I am doing body work, the car really looks no different. Once I get this part finished I will be glad to post pics laying down some color.
> *


Don't mind me. I'm just hating cause I don't have the skill to do that kinda shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Naw I didnt see it as that at all bro I took it as sarcasm :biggrin: 

Well I gotta go work on the car some more. See ya later


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 07:45 PM~9759610
> *Once I get this part finished I will be glad to post pics laying down some color.
> 
> *


So your saying...... you have the paint already :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 10:38 PM~9760197
> *oh dont get me wrong, I still got a little ways to go for that. :0
> *


Oh HAWGWASH!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2008, 09:38 PM~9760197
> *oh dont get me wrong, I still got a little ways to go for that. :0
> *


well I'll be watching you :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 12:38 AM~9760197
> *oh dont get me wrong, I still got a little ways to go for that. :0
> *


Lying ass herring.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 23 2008, 01:14 PM~9764581
> *Lying ass herring.
> *


that word is back


----------



## wired61

lets all guess what color it will be....and see who is right,when the pics are posted......


my guess is *white............*


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 23 2008, 03:46 PM~9765525
> *lets all guess what color it will be....and see who is right,when the pics are posted......
> my guess is white............
> *


that would fuckin whack, the long journy this car is makin just to look like every other 61.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 23 2008, 02:24 PM~9765028
> *that word is back
> *


never left, he hasent stopped using it yet


----------



## carlito77

Hmmmm...Herring


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 23 2008, 05:17 PM~9766158
> *never left, he hasent stopped using it yet
> *


well this is true.....


well my guess for color maybe red????????


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jan 23 2008, 07:28 PM~9765804
> *that would fuckin whack, the long journy this car is makin just to look like every other 61.
> *


I said the same thing in an earlier post, I would almost bet the check that it's a vw color.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Soft Yellow or Green....


----------



## mr. warehouse

Orange toner.........

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

man yall crack me up. :biggrin: 

Heres some pics, Ive been working on the trunk lid and fenders. The fenders are almost finished, I have to primer and block them 2 more times and the trunk lid has a long ways to go still.


----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin good (white)


----------



## hotstuff5964

corona cream :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

corona cream :0


----------



## Sixty34me

pussy pink might also be nice......LOL


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 09:09 PM~9768151
> *man yall crack me up. :biggrin:
> 
> Heres some pics, Ive been working on the trunk lid and fenders. The fenders are almost finished, I have to primer and block them 2 more times and the trunk lid has a long ways to go still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great job


----------



## BackBump61

swapmeet this weekend


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 23 2008, 10:49 PM~9768545
> *swapmeet this weekend
> *


yeah man I have to be at work by 1 so I may go super early


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 AM~9769355
> *yeah man I have to be at work by 1 so I may go super early
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

all this fucking body work that fucker would look sweet jet black


----------



## Austin Ace

Pastel blue or green!

Those skim coats going down smooth nice work. Ha Skim coat no pun intended!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 11:24 PM~9769355
> *yeah man I have to be at work by 1 so I may go super early
> *


thats the only way to do a swap meet :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:0 :0 :0 

Looking great! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 09:09 PM~9768151
> *man yall crack me up. :biggrin:
> 
> Heres some pics, Ive been working on the trunk lid and fenders. The fenders are almost finished, I have to primer and block them 2 more times and the trunk lid has a long ways to go still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a "skim" coat of body filler... :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 09:09 PM~9768151
> *man yall crack me up. :biggrin:
> 
> Heres some pics, Ive been working on the trunk lid and fenders. The fenders are almost finished, I have to primer and block them 2 more times and the trunk lid has a long ways to go still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












looking REAL good !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 11:24 PM~9769355
> *yeah man I have to be at work by 1 so I may go super early
> *


Lets all meet up early and eat breakfast first.


----------



## stevie d

aint this done yet cumon man pull your finger out haha


na fo reals its build ups like this that keep ya going its gunna be so sick when its finished


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 23 2008, 06:46 PM~9765525
> *lets all guess what color it will be....and see who is right,when the pics are posted......
> my guess is white............
> *


I already know.....

IT'S STILL A TOSS UP BETWEEN PISS YELLOW OR PMS RED.

AND OH YEA............


HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD!


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2008, 09:09 PM~9768151
> *man yall crack me up. :biggrin:
> 
> Heres some pics, Ive been working on the trunk lid and fenders. The fenders are almost finished, I have to primer and block them 2 more times and the trunk lid has a long ways to go still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good homie..  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 24 2008, 07:35 PM~9776454
> *I already know.....
> 
> IT'S STILL A TOSS UP BETWEEN PISS YELLOW OR PMS RED.
> 
> AND OH YEA............
> HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD!
> *



TOO MANY RED 61'S :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

X2


----------



## SW713

u know what would look good........

that olive gold green color, dont know what its called. its an original color i believe, fawn maybe?


----------



## Skim

On the trunk lid, I had to take out the insulation and seam seal the underside to keep the metal from flexing when blocking down thetop side of the trunk.










blocked down the glaze. The crowns you see in bare metal are mainly from sanding the area but its actually pretty straight. A little more work and I will be ready to lay down the primer on the trunk.




















I had to do a lot of work around the tailights since this was where I welded in the extra two tailights from the bel air. not bad for making this into an impala trunk lid.


----------



## Guest

Damn, hella good work. let me know when your ready to sell the 23 window :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Verts N Four Doors Have The Same Size Trunk Lids?


----------



## Skim

the quarter panels on the second stage of blocking. I found a couple high spots so 2 more block and primer stages to go.


----------



## Dylante63

187 proof for hellbent :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2008, 11:05 PM~9778173
> *Verts N Four Doors Have The Same Size Trunk Lids?
> *


 :yes: not on 58 or rag houses though.


----------



## Dylante63

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 11:05 PM~9778169
> *Damn, hella good work. let me know when your ready to sell the 23 window :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Can I Hav That Red China To Mount On My Wall When Ur Done Using It.?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2008, 10:11 PM~9778240
> *Can I Hav That Red China To Mount On My Wall When Ur Done Using It.?
> *


leave the primer on it and frame it with skims avi....


----------



## scrapin82regal

so close but yet so far away


----------



## 83LINCOLN

woo wee! Cant wait to see some paint.
looks tight Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 24 2008, 11:11 PM~9776843
> *TOO MANY RED 61'S :biggrin:
> *


I miss my bubbletop. Abel, I have the money ready to buy the 65, so hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

आदरणीय श्री रतन टाटा जी, हम आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद करते हैं,हमारे देश में यूँ तो उद्यम बहुत तीव्र गति से प्रगति कर रहा है, एवं प्रति व्यक्ति आय में भी पहले से कहीं अधिक वृद्धि हुई है, किंतु फिर भी कार ख़रीदना मध्यम वर्गीय व्यक्ति के लिए एक सपने जैसा ही था, आप ने इस सपने को ना केवल सच करना आसान कर दिया, बल्कि अन्य उद्यमियों के समक्ष एक उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किया है की उद्यमी सुविधाएं बढ़ाने के साथ साथ मूल्य नियंत्रण पर भी विशेष ध्यान दे ताकि अधिक से अधिक जनता उन सुविधाओं से लाभान्वित हो सके. यह कार हर लिहाज़ से मध्यम वर्ग हेतु आदर्श कार है, काश श्री रतन टाटा जी की तरह देश के अन्या उद्यमी भी वस्तुओं की क़ीमत पर नियंत्रण करने का प्रयास करें तो देश की जनता ओर आम आदमी की मुश्किलें सरल हो सकें. प्रत्येक पाठक से एक ही अपप्ेआल है अपनी ओर से देश के विकास में भरपूर योगदान दें, यही हमारी देश के प्रति सच्ची सेवा एवं भक्ति है. कोशिश अपने स्तर पर शुरू करते हैं. ********धन्यवाद*********


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 10:17 AM~9781637
> *आदरणीय श्री रतन टाटा जी, हम आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद करते हैं,हमारे देश में यूँ तो उद्यम बहुत तीव्र गति से प्रगति कर रहा है, एवं प्रति व्यक्ति आय में भी पहले से कहीं अधिक वृद्धि हुई है, किंतु फिर भी कार ख़रीदना मध्यम वर्गीय व्यक्ति के लिए एक सपने जैसा ही था, आप ने इस सपने को ना केवल सच करना आसान कर दिया, बल्कि अन्य उद्यमियों के समक्ष एक उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किया है की उद्यमी सुविधाएं बढ़ाने के साथ साथ मूल्य नियंत्रण पर भी विशेष ध्यान दे ताकि अधिक से अधिक जनता उन सुविधाओं से लाभान्वित हो सके. यह कार हर लिहाज़ से मध्यम वर्ग हेतु आदर्श कार है, काश श्री रतन टाटा जी की तरह देश के अन्या उद्यमी भी वस्तुओं की क़ीमत पर नियंत्रण करने का प्रयास करें तो देश की जनता ओर आम आदमी की मुश्किलें सरल हो सकें. प्रत्येक पाठक से एक ही अपप्ेआल है अपनी ओर से देश के विकास में भरपूर योगदान दें, यही हमारी देश के प्रति सच्ची सेवा एवं भक्ति है. कोशिश अपने स्तर पर शुरू करते हैं. ********धन्यवाद*********
> *


X2


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 25 2008, 12:05 AM~9778173-->
> 
> 
> 
> Verts N Four Doors Have The Same Size Trunk Lids?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 25 2008, 12:08 AM~9778204
> *:yes: not on 58 or rag houses though.
> *


true trunk lids are as follows 
58 rag . . . rag only 
59 rag . . .rag , 2dr post , 4 dr cars are the same 
60 rag . . .rag ,2dr post , 4 dr cars are the same 
61 rag . . .rag , 2 dr , 4 dr cars are same
62 rag. . . rag , 2dr , 4dr cars are same
63 rag . . .rag , 2dr , 4dr cars are same
64 rag . . .rag , 2dr , 4dr cars are same

59. . . 2dr hard top deck lids are by them self
60 . . . 2dr hard top deck lids are by them self
:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 01:17 PM~9781637
> *आदरणीय श्री रतन टाटा जी, हम आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद करते हैं,हमारे देश में यूँ तो उद्यम बहुत तीव्र गति से प्रगति कर रहा है, एवं प्रति व्यक्ति आय में भी पहले से कहीं अधिक वृद्धि हुई है, किंतु फिर भी कार ख़रीदना मध्यम वर्गीय व्यक्ति के लिए एक सपने जैसा ही था, आप ने इस सपने को ना केवल सच करना आसान कर दिया, बल्कि अन्य उद्यमियों  hurry the fuck up and shoot some color*


----------



## cantgetenuf

my ? did you get that door and fender to line up??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2008, 02:36 PM~9782120
> *i may be wrong but all i could get out of this was hurry the fuck up and shoot some color
> *


YES SIR YOU ARE FOKKIN RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 24 2008, 10:01 PM~9778122-->
> 
> 
> 
> On the trunk lid,  I had to take out the insulation and seam seal the underside to keep the metal from flexing when blocking down thetop side of the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blocked down the glaze. The crowns you see in bare metal are mainly from sanding the area but its actually pretty straight. A little more work and I will be ready to lay down the primer on the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do a lot of work around the tailights since this was where I welded in the extra two tailights from the bel air. not bad for making this into an impala trunk lid.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 24 2008, 10:06 PM~9778179
> *the quarter panels on the second stage of blocking. I found a couple high spots so 2 more block and primer stages to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car looks fucking great!


----------



## 817Lowrider

coming out cool


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2008, 12:11 PM~9781596
> *I miss my bubbletop.  Abel, I have the money ready to buy the 65, so hit me up.  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## gmag69

Hey Skim how bout Coral red?









Or Polar Silver?









Hell or you could always go with good old Texas Brown.









Can't wait to see it in color man. All that hard work will have paid off for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2008, 11:11 AM~9781596
> *I miss my bubbletop.  Abel, I have the money ready to buy the 65, so hit me up.  :biggrin:
> *


be careful of what you wish for...... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Jan 25 2008, 04:46 PM~9783484
> *Hey Skim how bout Coral red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Polar Silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell or you could always go with good old Texas Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it in color man. All that hard work will have paid off for sure.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 those are VW colors


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Jan 25 2008, 06:46 PM~9783484
> *Hey Skim how bout Coral red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Polar Silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell or you could always go with good old Texas Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it in color man. All that hard work will have paid off for sure.  :thumbsup:
> *


Not close at all


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2008, 09:11 PM~9784886
> *Not close at all
> *


* ITS GOING TO BE * :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

has come along way!!! looking good, your doing a real nice job.


----------



## -SUPER62-

Lookin good Skim...Cant wait to see some color on that biotch... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 25 2008, 09:52 PM~9785560
> *has come along way!!! looking good, your doing a real nice job.
> *


X2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 10:54 PM~7566221
> *So here it is, almost 2 years later I had to bring a set of wheels and he said come get it. I picked it up today. Had the guy and his friend help me push that bitch up the trailer. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


almost a year! what memories.


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Jan 25 2008, 02:46 PM~9783484
> *Hey Skim how bout Coral red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Polar Silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell or you could always go with good old Texas Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it in color man. All that hard work will have paid off for sure.  :thumbsup:
> *




What about some Cathedral City Chocolate?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jan 26 2008, 01:51 PM~9789682
> *What about some Cathedral City Chocolate?
> *


"Daaarkness!"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 26 2008, 08:51 AM~9788210
> *almost a year! what memories.
> *












Oscar Da Grouch


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2008, 06:39 PM~9784677
> *:0  those are VW colors
> *


You know it. Dubs for life.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

Ok so at least give us a hint. Is it going to be one of these colors ? You're killing me here. :biggrin: 









I like that seafoam green. it is a pretty sweet color. :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Jan 26 2008, 03:42 PM~9790042
> *Ok so at least give us a hint. Is it going to be one of these colors ? You're killing me here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that seafoam green. it is a pretty sweet color. :cheesy:
> *


it wont be a chevrolet color :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2008, 08:44 PM~9785483
> * ITS GOING TO BE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 25 2008, 02:16 PM~9782879
> *car looks fucking great!
> *


X2!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

what's the og color code on it?
btw corona cream
and roman red


----------



## ROBERTO G

yellow


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 26 2008, 07:28 PM~9791502
> *what's the og color code on it?
> btw corona cream
> and roman red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It was red


----------



## Hialeah56

now that you say it, it does look hell bent red :biggrin: , it looked like surface rust to me till you said it :dunno:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2008, 09:44 PM~9785483
> *Well WOOPTY FUCKIN DOO!!!....Nobody cares!!!.. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K ....wish I knew... *


----------



## Guest

just in case you deside not to make this a lowrider j\k motivation only


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 26 2008, 01:57 PM~9790163
> *it wont be a chevrolet color :biggrin:
> *


OK I guess I can wait but I won't like it. Not one bit. :angry:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 26 2008, 01:57 PM~9790163
> *it wont be a chevrolet color :biggrin:
> *


OK I guess I can wait but I won't like it. Not one bit. :angry:


----------



## Skim

Naw its safe to say now. I didnt want to say until I was absolutely sure what color I wanted but its hard to do a color nobody has ever done on these cars so I decided its going to be a stock VW color used from 1961 to 63. 
The color code L-380 is called Turkis, which means 'turquoise' in German. It will be Turkis green with a matching same color stayfast canvas rag.

Heres some examples of the color.




























just the green, *not the white*. somebody else posted this pic for their VW bus.


----------



## FiveNine619

nice color


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 27 2008, 01:47 PM~9796298
> *nice color
> *


x2 especially with the matching rag too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

With the white inset in the trim?


----------



## cantgetenuf

i hope everyone else is wating for this to be done, i know im tired of blue balls... i gotta kill this one...


----------



## WIFEZ64

nice color choice


----------



## SoTexCustomz

G.D. vw forums!! :angry:


----------



## mr. warehouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 04:39 PM~9796241
> *Naw its safe to say now.  I didnt want to say until I was absolutely sure what color I wanted but its hard to do a color nobody has ever done on these cars so I decided its going to be a stock VW color used from 1961 to 63.
> The color code L-380 is called Turkis, which means 'turquoise' in German. It will be Turkis green with a matching same color stayfast canvas rag.
> 
> Heres some examples of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the green, not the white. somebody else posted this pic for their VW bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now only if I can talk you out of them white guts. lol.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2008, 05:35 PM~9797228
> *Now only if I can talk you out of them white guts. lol.
> *


NO PLEASE TELL ME NO WHITE GUTS


----------



## gmag69

That thing is going to look bitchin man. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Jan 26 2008, 03:42 PM~9790042
> *Ok so at least give us a hint. Is it going to be one of these colors ? You're killing me here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that seafoam green. it is a pretty sweet color. :cheesy:
> *


i was just looking at that chart today, and i didnt even see your post. if you google 1961 chevy impala, it will show the images and there is a drop top with the shadow gray with the red insert and that thing is beautiful.


----------



## scotty68

That color with 4 coats of silver pearl would be bad ass!


----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9797699

b


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2008, 05:35 PM~9797228
> *Now only if I can talk you out of them white guts. lol.
> *


 :uh: white guts :ugh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## wired61

nice!,,,,,any new pics?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 27 2008, 07:30 PM~9798037
> *nice!,,,,,any new pics?
> *


Tomorrow nite I will. I got the next 3 days off. 

Infact I brought my 61 valences to work with my body hammer and dolly so I could work on getting them straightened out while Im sitting here at work in between calls. :0


----------



## Dylante63

nice choice on the color, nice to see non chevy colors


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 07:35 PM~9798100
> *Tomorrow nite I will. I got the next 3 days off.
> 
> Infact I brought my 61 valences to work with my body hammer and dolly so I could work on getting them straightened out while Im sitting here at work in between calls. :0
> *


:thumbsup: whatever it takes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SKUM GOT THAT NEW PROJECT.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, _*RO.LIFER*_

Sell me your rag.


----------



## -SUPER62-

Nice color choice homie...That shit is gonna look tight as fuck...you gonna go with a matching o.g. style interior??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 27 2008, 11:40 PM~9799048
> *Nice color choice homie...That shit is gonna look tight as fuck...you gonna go with a matching o.g. style interior??
> *


Talking about French's Mustard all over them guts, without the Hot Dog & Bun.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 27 2008, 09:40 PM~9799048
> *Nice color choice homie...That shit is gonna look tight as fuck...you gonna go with a matching o.g. style interior??
> *


exactly


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 01:39 PM~9796241
> *Naw its safe to say now.  I didnt want to say until I was absolutely sure what color I wanted but its hard to do a color nobody has ever done on these cars so I decided its going to be a stock VW color used from 1961 to 63.
> The color code L-380 is called Turkis, which means 'turquoise' in German. It will be Turkis green with a matching same color stayfast canvas rag.
> 
> Heres some examples of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the green, not the white. somebody else posted this pic for their VW bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda looks seafoamy. I was thinkin seafoam for my 61 guess i cant now. shits goin to look good!!! cant wait to see it done. whats ballpark price on a stayfast top? think i seen a link to there site before on your topic.


----------



## 41bowtie

Ok now we got color and interior, what you gonna do about Hydros? if your gonna have a wrapped frame im assuming you gonna go with a heavy and very pumped hydro system?
please tell us your thoughts on juice?


----------



## LowandBeyond

going to be a sweet color.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

cant wait to see more pics :thumbsup: good work man
cant believe its almost done...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 24 2008, 09:16 AM~9771193
> *Pastel blue or green!
> 
> Those skim coats going down smooth nice work. Ha Skim coat no pun intended!
> *



WHERE Is MY PRIZE?!


----------



## Sixty34me

will look good Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 27 2008, 11:22 PM~9799917
> *Ok now we got color and interior, what you gonna do about Hydros? if your gonna have a wrapped frame im assuming you gonna go with a heavy and very pumped hydro system?
> please tell us your thoughts on juice?
> *



Well even though Im going to wrap the Canadian frame, honestly its not going to be anything major on the set up, I guess Im just doing a full wrap because it will be apart already. I would love to go all aircraft but unfortunately my wallet is on paper airplane.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 07:56 PM~9807088
> *Well even though Im going to wrap the Canadian frame, honestly its not going to be anything major on the set up, I guess Im just doing a full wrap because it will be apart already. I would love to go all aircraft but unfortunately my wallet is on paper airplane.
> *


 :uh: your wallet makes you 7 foot 8 inches tall when you sit on it fool...no need to lie to kick it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Jan 28 2008, 10:05 AM~9801976
> *cant wait to see more pics  :thumbsup: good work man
> cant believe its almost done...
> *



its still got a long ways to go but its getting there. :cheesy: 

so Im almost finished with the decklid. I did one more glaze coat and blocked it down before primer.





































going to let the high build sit a day or two before I start dry blocking it with 80 again.


----------



## Skim

just about finished up on the fenders too. They wend pretty quick over all.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 08:03 PM~9807191
> *just about finished up on the fenders too. They wend pretty quick over all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN :0


----------



## Skim

built the quarters back up in high build for the last blocking before I spray the whole thing in Polyester High Build.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 08:03 PM~9807191
> *just about finished up on the fenders too. They wend pretty quick over all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my stuff next :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

this is that problem I had with the door on the drivers side. I still gotta pull on that edge to get it to mach the fender.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 28 2008, 09:07 PM~9807232
> *my stuff next :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Fenders lined up good.


----------



## the GRINCH

looks good , did the* BLUE HAIR COUNTRY * :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 28 2008, 09:11 PM~9807294
> *looks good , did the BLUE HAIR COUNTRY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 539ners


----------



## Skim

front end fillers..


----------



## Skim

now I gotta start on the doors.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 28 2008, 10:38 AM~9802154
> *WHERE Is MY PRIZE?!
> *


u was damn close and DrPhilMadeMeDoIt was right on. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 07:56 PM~9807088
> *Well even though Im going to wrap the Canadian frame, honestly its not going to be anything major on the set up, I guess Im just doing a full wrap because it will be apart already. I would love to go all aircraft but unfortunately my wallet is on paper airplane.
> *


I would love to see a nice aircraft set-up in that car!


----------



## Liv4Lacs

wow :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

on that car i would go 2 pump 2 dump chrome fittings chrome squares 2 switch lay and play with some skirts.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 10:15 PM~9808095
> *on that car i would go 2 pump 2 dump chrome fittings chrome squares 2 switch lay and play with some skirts.
> *


----------



## Skim

^^^that sounds about right.



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 09:15 PM~9807339
> *front end fillers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on those I was going to chrome them but decided against that. Im also doing painted front fender wells. I will get those in primer tomorrow and hopefully within the next week or so I should have these, the radiator support, inner fenderwells and some other stuff painted.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 09:20 PM~9808165
> *^^^that sounds about right.
> on those I was going to chrome them but decided against that. Im also doing painted front fender wells. I will get those in primer tomorrow and hopefully within the next week or so I should have these, the radiator support, inner fenderwells and some other stuff painted.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elias

your ride is coming along real nice homie,can't wait to see it painted. :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 11:20 PM~9808165
> *^^^that sounds about right.
> on those I was going to chrome them but decided against that. Im also doing painted front fender wells. I will get those in primer tomorrow and hopefully within the next week or so I should have these, the radiator support, inner fenderwells and some other stuff painted.
> *


I GOT SOME THINGS YOU MIGHT WANT , 

SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT :0 
CHROME CONVERTIBLE RACK :biggrin: 
700R4 CROSS MEMBER  

what else you want ? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 28 2008, 10:25 PM~9808263
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


its been 9 months since I started, like a pregnant bitch, somethings bout to happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 28 2008, 10:30 PM~9808366
> *I GOT SOME THINGS YOU MIGHT WANT ,
> 
> SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT  :0
> CHROME CONVERTIBLE RACK  :biggrin:
> 700R4 CROSS MEMBER
> 
> what else you want ?  :biggrin:
> *












oscar says: "swap me for my rack as a core"


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 09:31 PM~9808369
> *its been 9 months since I started, like a pregnant bitch, somethings bout to happen :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHE NEEDS SOME ONE PIECE BUMPERS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 29 2008, 12:40 AM~9808527
> *SHE NEEDS SOME ONE PIECE BUMPERS
> *


Shit with his skills that will come easy. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

this car has come along way man! NICE WORK SKIM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON+Jan 28 2008, 10:45 PM~9808611-->
> 
> 
> 
> this car has come along way man! NICE WORK SKIM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BackBump61_@Jan 28 2008, 10:40 PM~9808527
> *SHE NEEDS SOME ONE PIECE BUMPERS
> *


I got a rear from PeteSta, I need a front now. Too bad that dipshit we went to bumfuck egypt with the 4 door didnt want to sell me his. :uh: 

somebody mentioned 1 piece bumpers take their own bumper brackets. :0 is this the case?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2008, 12:46 AM~9808629
> *I got a rear from PeteSta, I need a front now. Too bad that dipshit we went to bumfuck egypt with the 4 door didnt want to sell me his. :uh:
> 
> somebody mentioned 1 piece bumpers take their own bumper brackets. :0
> *


Fuck it do your own. You have done everything else.


----------



## hotstuff5964

skim, you making the rest of us look bad holmes :angry:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63

good build up.


----------



## jthiani

Nice build up....i love your courage. Most people would look at a rust bucket and see a rust bucket..but not you homie......madddd props


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63

> _Originally posted by jthiani_@Jan 28 2008, 09:58 PM~9808809
> *Nice build up....i love your courage. Most people would look at a rust bucket and see a rust bucket..but not you homie......madddd props
> *



yea, im sure a lot of people and see a ride and look at it as it is. not what it could be. whether its a 2door 4door convertible truck wagon. whatever it is.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 28 2008, 09:30 PM~9808366
> *I GOT SOME THINGS YOU MIGHT WANT ,
> 
> SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT  :0
> CHROME CONVERTIBLE RACK  :biggrin:
> 700R4 CROSS MEMBER
> 
> what else you want ?  :biggrin:
> *


Chrome rack!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 03:39 PM~9796241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












Damn its gonna look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 28 2008, 09:49 PM~9808692
> *skim, you making the rest of us look bad holmes :angry:
> *


x some big number, i cant even come up with any sort of excuse about my impala after this :0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 28 2008, 10:40 PM~9808527
> *SHE NEEDS SOME ONE PIECE BUMPERS
> *


http://www.restorablecars.com/ 
ck out the $775 61 wagon I think it has a one piece
if not I'm pretty sure this guy has one :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Thanks for the updates coming along nicely!


----------



## Loco 61

Its Look Really Good.. Skim... We Need To Roll Our 61s Together :0


----------



## Royalty

Been along time time since I replied in here but I never stopped looking. This car is going to be an unbelievable transformation. My hats off to you Skim you're doing a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 28 2008, 11:49 PM~9809988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn its gonna look good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



HELL YA!


----------



## regalating

daym looks like hell of a project cant wait to see it hit the streets


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63

you should mail the guy you got it from some pictures of it. or take it for a ride over there when its done to show him.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 4 2007, 10:44 PM~9154448
> *Hay when your done with the 61 will you build me one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got to ride in that, what fun!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 29 2008, 02:29 PM~9814004
> *i got to ride in that, what fun!
> *


lucky bastard :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 29 2008, 02:29 PM~9814004
> *i got to ride in that, what fun!
> *


Sheen still got that?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 29 2008, 10:28 AM~9812206
> *Been along time time since I replied in here but I never stopped looking.  This car is going to be an unbelievable transformation.  My hats off to you Skim you're doing a great job! :thumbsup:
> *


x2. one of the best builds i have seen


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You're going with the wrong color......

Stank Bug Black is where it's at.......how you ever gonna ride the shaw with scary colors like green. Dis dude's a pyro........


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SKIM


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SKIM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jan 29 2008, 08:54 PM~9815922-->
> 
> 
> 
> SKIM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Jan 29 2008, 08:54 PM~9815927
> *SKIM
> *


:uh:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

Nice color choice!!!!You have been putting in work and it shows...Keep it up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

:werd:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 29 2008, 01:49 AM~9809988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn its gonna look good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



This 60 Is My Homie Bens... :dunno:


----------



## CHE1

Shits looking RAW Skim...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It's gonna take some time. . . . . . . What a false statement that has become.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 08:04 AM~9820430
> *It's gonna take some time. . . . . . . What a false statement that has become.
> *


Aint dat da truth!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 30 2008, 01:39 AM~9819444
> *This 60 Is My Homie Bens... :dunno:
> *


*and * :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 27 2008, 03:39 PM~9796241-->
> 
> 
> 
> Naw its safe to say now.  I didnt want to say until I was absolutely sure what color I wanted but its hard to do a color nobody has ever done on these cars so I decided its going to be a stock VW color used from 1961 to 63.
> The color code L-380 is called Turkis, which means 'turquoise' in German. *It will be Turkis green with a matching same color stayfast canvas rag.*
> 
> Heres some examples of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> just the green, *not the white*. somebody else posted this pic for their VW bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Jan 29 2008, 01:49 AM~9809988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn its gonna look good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


agreed


----------



## Austin Ace

Here are a few from the hot rod show in Austin a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, you should have told Lowrider do a documentary on this rebuild. I can't wait to see this featured in Lowryder Magazine


----------



## 817Lowrider

Trying to get a lil kick it cruise happening in Fort Worth Saturday u down?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 05:28 PM~9823915
> *Trying to get a lil kick it cruise happening in Fort Worth Saturday u down?
> *


Time And Place


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I smell new vinyl and nickel tablets falling into the dipping tanks.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2008, 08:14 PM~9817969
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2008, 04:35 PM~9823970
> *Time  And Place
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=328009&st=40


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 09:15 PM~9826090
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=328009&st=40
> *


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 30 2008, 10:33 AM~9820563
> *Aint dat da truth!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Skim

I will be doing some more welding in spots, also Im about to get the car up on the rotisserie and off the frame. I guess I will need an engine hoist to raise it and will I need to put the braces back in it or what? :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Call in David Blaine....


----------



## steamboat

Good choice on the color Skim, you've had everyone on pins and needles waiting for it. I was relieved.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2008, 12:18 PM~9832001
> *I will be doing some more welding in spots, also Im about to get the car up on the rotisserie and off the frame. I guess I will need an engine hoist to raise it and will I need to put the braces back in it or what? :dunno:
> *


yes


----------



## ButchFragrance

The braces are not an absolute must as long as you keep the doors closed, but putting them back in is for sure the best way to go. Car has come too far to take unnecessary chances. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2008, 02:18 PM~9832001
> *I will be doing some more welding in spots, also Im about to get the car up on the rotisserie and off the frame. I guess I will need an engine hoist to raise it and will I need to put the braces back in it or what? :dunno:
> *


yes install them if you need i can send some pics of where i install them on a rag before i put on the rotisserie , call me if you need or want the pics


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2008, 01:18 PM~9832001
> *I will be doing some more welding in spots, also Im about to get the car up on the rotisserie and off the frame. I guess I will need an engine hoist to raise it and will I need to put the braces back in it or what? :dunno:
> *


Here is my two cents..I would put the brace back in before you take it off the frame.. As for putting it on a rotisserie,,,,That is alot off weight and pressure on the rear section of the body...The question is how do you trust your welds?? Won't be worth it if the Qtr's buckle or pop a weld...Me, myself..I would build a body dolly to support the body and take the weight off the rear body brace.


----------



## 41bowtie

i thought you neede them herring hooks to lift the body off the frame. :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance+Jan 31 2008, 10:03 PM~9836757-->
> 
> 
> 
> The braces are not an absolute must as long as you keep the doors closed, but putting them back in is for sure the best way to go. * Car has come too far to take unnecessary chances.  *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which is why
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOP 61_@Jan 31 2008, 10:27 PM~9837080
> *Here is my two cents..I would put the brace back in before you take it off the frame.. As for putting it on a rotisserie,,,,That is alot off weight and pressure on the rear section of the body...The question is how do you trust your welds?? Won't be worth it if the Qtr's buckle or pop a weld...Me, myself..I would build a body dolly to support the body and take the weight off the rear body brace.
> *


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 31 2008, 09:27 PM~9837080
> *Here is my two cents..I would put the brace back in before you take it off the frame.. As for putting it on a rotisserie,,,,That is alot off weight and pressure on the rear section of the body...The question is how do you trust your welds?? Won't be worth it if the Qtr's buckle or pop a weld...Me, myself..I would build a body dolly to support the body and take the weight off the rear body brace.
> *


hummmm body dolly :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Bump for the homie Skim.

Thanks again for the favor bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 1 2008, 01:57 AM~9838156
> *i thought you neede them herring hooks to lift the body off the frame. :dunno:
> *


This is so true.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 31 2008, 10:27 PM~9837080
> *Here is my two cents..I would put the brace back in before you take it off the frame.. As for putting it on a rotisserie,,,,That is alot off weight and pressure on the rear section of the body...The question is how do you trust your welds?? Won't be worth it if the Qtr's buckle or pop a weld...Me, myself..I would build a body dolly to support the body and take the weight off the rear body brace.
> *


Yeah I have been leaning more towards building a cart for that same reason. I will need it to be up kinda high so i can weld underneath the car. 
I have a rotisserie in my shop so i wanted to do that but the last thing I need is a buckle or some welds to pop. fuck all that.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2008, 09:19 AM~9840084
> *Yeah I have been leaning more towards building a cart for that same reason. I will need it to be up kinda high so i can weld underneath the car.
> I have a rotisserie in my shop so i wanted to do that but the last thing I need is a buckle or some welds to pop. fuck all that.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2008, 11:19 AM~9840084
> *Yeah I have been leaning more towards building a cart for that same reason. I will need it to be up kinda high so i can weld underneath the car.
> I have a rotisserie in my shop so i wanted to do that but the last thing I need is a buckle or some welds to pop. fuck all that.*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2008, 01:51 PM~9841684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I watched that yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin: What did you say about my momma? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2008, 09:19 AM~9840084
> *Yeah I have been leaning more towards building a cart for that same reason. I will need it to be up kinda high so i can weld underneath the car.
> I have a rotisserie in my shop so i wanted to do that but the last thing I need is a buckle or some welds to pop. fuck all that.
> *


I dunno I like using the rotisserie myself it sure makes it easy to work on all sides, and I think your welds are strong enough. If it would put you at ease put in a few extra braces.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2008, 12:51 PM~9841684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 1 2008, 04:01 PM~9842194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## fortworthmex

HERES A CLIP FROM THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH.. SOME RIDES.. I STILL GOT MAJESTICS DFW, BOULEVARD ACES AND SOME OTHER SOLO RIDERS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9845805
> *HERES A CLIP FROM THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH.. SOME RIDES.. I STILL GOT MAJESTICS DFW, BOULEVARD ACES AND SOME OTHER SOLO RIDERS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gmag69

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTMFB


----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin good


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

That color is going to look good on it, I knew it was a vw color. The green and white van stuck out in my head the most because my grandpa had a green and white van when I was little. I knew it wasn't that shit brown color and I couldn't really picture the yellow. Are you going to do the trim in a different color or is it going to be solid green?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SKIMPY


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hell yeah skim that turquoise is gonna be a tight color


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 2 2008, 10:56 AM~9848433
> *That color is going to look good on it, I knew it was a vw color. The green and white van stuck out in my head the most because my grandpa had a green and white van when I was little. I knew it wasn't that shit brown color and I couldn't really picture the yellow. Are you going to do the trim in a different color or is it going to be solid green?
> *


 :0 

Im going to leave it solid, no color in the stripe. Reason is because I want the top color to be like the body color.

I got all my trim disassembled and ready to drop off at my chrome plater monday. All the side trims, convertible pillar trim, after that I will drop off the rack and the bumpers.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2008, 01:28 PM~9849586
> *:0
> 
> Im going to leave it solid, no color in the stripe. Reason is because I want the top color to be like the body color.
> 
> I got all my trim disassembled and ready to drop off at my chrome plater monday. All the side trims, convertible pillar trim, after that I will drop off the rack and the bumpers.
> *


Wow I still can't believe the cars in this good of condition when it looked like it was doomed for the junk yard :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2008, 03:21 PM~9849825
> *Wow I still can't believe the cars in this good of condition when it looked like it was doomed for the junk yard :biggrin:
> *


when I first found it I didnt even want it. I was trying to get Big Tony to buy that bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 12:28 AM~9852129
> *when I first found it I didnt even want it. I was trying to get Big Tony to buy that bitch.  :biggrin:
> *


You know Big T can't handle no Ace rag. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## lone star

topic needs some lv60


----------



## Skim

so I got all my shit ready to drop off at the chrome shop tomorrow. I already spoke to my plater so its set up. I took pics of all the parts so I can document and make sure nothing gets lost. I will post more pics later tonight.


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 01:43 PM~9855649
> *so I got all my shit ready to drop off at the chrome shop tomorrow. I already spoke to my plater so its set up.  I took pics of all the parts so I can document and make sure nothing gets lost. I will post more pics later tonight.
> *


right on skim! shits coming along real nice!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 12:43 PM~9855649
> *so I got all my shit ready to drop off at the chrome shop tomorrow. I already spoke to my plater so its set up.  I took pics of all the parts so I can document and make sure nothing gets lost. I will post more pics later tonight.
> *


GET ON IT TONY, WE NEED PICS TO DROOL OVER


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2008, 01:18 PM~9832001
> *I will be doing some more welding in spots, also Im about to get the car up on the rotisserie and off the frame. I guess I will need an engine hoist to raise it and will I need to put the braces back in it or what? :dunno:
> *


i used an engine hoise and i did it by my self to get it off the chassie and on to the dollie


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2008, 09:28 PM~9852129
> *when I first found it I didnt even want it. I was trying to get Big Tony to buy that bitch.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Don't tell me you told him you found a 61' for him to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 3 2008, 10:24 PM~9858415
> *:roflmao:  Don't tell me you told him you found a 61' for him to buy :biggrin:
> *


yeah :biggrin: but that was 3 years ago when I found it and I was scared of it, I thought it was too far gone and the only reason I ended up buying it after all was the fact that I couldnt find another one I could afford and I barely had the 3 grand it took to buy it. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 11:43 PM~9858600
> *yeah :biggrin:  but that was 3 years ago when I found it and I was scared of it, I thought it was too far gone and the only reason I ended up buying it after all was the fact that I couldnt find another one I could afford and I barely had the 3 grand it took to buy it. :cheesy:
> *


$$$ :0 Sup Skim ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 09:43 PM~9858600
> *yeah :biggrin:  but that was 3 years ago when I found it and I was scared of it, I thought it was too far gone and the only reason I ended up buying it after all was the fact that I couldnt find another one I could afford and I barely had the 3 grand it took to buy it. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 theres a 56 Bel air 4 door at a junkyard and it needs a frame, new doors, trunk lid, probally floor pans, rear end, front end, motor, wheels. I told my dad when i saw to buy it and i can do whatever work I could, and said no to it  But there was this Studebaker that was comp;etly rusted out that he wanted.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

started working on the fenderwells, had to pull out all of the old staples from the dust shields.


----------



## Skim

Heres some of the parts I am taking to get chromed in the morning.


----------



## Skim

some more parts getting the chrome treatment.


----------



## Skim

My chrome guy gets down on aluminum and stainless too. He will be doing all of my convertible pillar trim.










Once I get all this stuff back, I will tear down the convertible rack and have that and the bumpers done at the same time.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

:thumbsup: Can't wait to see all that chrome and stuff done up right. :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 12:57 AM~9859121
> *My chrome guy gets down on aluminum and stainless too. He will be doing all of my convertible pillar trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get all this stuff back, I will tear down the convertible rack and have that and the bumpers done at the same time.
> *


my chrome refuse's to chrome aluminum trim, he says he recomend he polishes it :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 01:55 AM~9859113
> *some more parts getting the chrome treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go ahead and pull out the splash pan from that pile, save your money. it will look a hell of alot better painted.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2008, 08:22 AM~9860395
> *Go ahead and pull out the splash pan from that pile, save your money. it will look a hell of alot better painted.
> *


I would have to agree it seems to be a waste of chrome. 

So what bout them trunk bolts?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 4 2008, 11:16 AM~9860559
> *I would have to agree it seems to be a waste of chrome.
> 
> So what bout them trunk bolts?
> *



Door strikers just need polished too, no need for chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2008, 06:22 AM~9860395
> *Go ahead and pull out the splash pan from that pile, save your money. it will look a hell of alot better painted.
> *


DON'T LISTEN TO THIS GUY SKIM, HE'S A 61 HATER :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 4 2008, 05:48 AM~9860141
> *my chrome refuse's to chrome aluminum trim, he says he recomend he polishes it :dunno:
> *


urchromeguydontknowhowtochromeowned


----------



## mr. warehouse

Chrome bill before the phone bill.................right?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 4 2008, 01:28 PM~9861231
> *DON'T LISTEN TO THIS GUY SKIM, HE'S A 61 HATER :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Feb 4 2008, 01:03 PM~9861885
> *Chrome bill before the phone bill.................right?
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Its the same guy I used on the 62. He did a really good job on all my mouldings on that car so I am going back.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 03:14 PM~9861955
> *:0
> 
> Its the same guy I used on the 62. He did a really good job on all my mouldings on that car so I am going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> :0
> 
> Its the same guy I used on the 62. He did a really good job on all my mouldings on that car so I am going back.
> 
> 
> Pretty Clean, PM Me His #


----------



## Skim

> :0
> 
> Its the same guy I used on the 62. He did a really good job on all my mouldings on that car so I am going back.
> Pretty Clean, PM Me His #
> 
> 
> 
> call me, Im in Ft worth rite now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 01:14 PM~9861955
> *:0
> 
> Its the same guy I used on the 62. He did a really good job on all my mouldings on that car so I am going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you sell them wheels?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 01:59 PM~9861863
> *urchromeguydontknowhowtochromeowned
> *


dropped of in the morning and done next day :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 12:59 PM~9861863
> *urchromeguydontknowhowtochromeowned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 4 2008, 11:08 AM~9861919-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 4 2008, 11:14 AM~9861955
> *:0
> 
> Its the same guy I used on the 62. He did a really good job on all my mouldings on that car so I am going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I SEE WAVES :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

sorry for posting this skim, but your a texan so you would understand, and most of lil visits your topic atleast once a day

vote for the new texas plates


http://apps.dot.state.tx.us/services/vehic.../vote_plate.htm


----------



## scotty68

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2008, 08:22 AM~9860585
> *Door strikers just need polished too, no need for chrome. :biggrin:
> *


 You can also go with all stainless bolts polished. They look good, paint don't flake off them and they don't rust. Plus you can assembly your hole car paint it then go back put the stainless bolts in and not have to worry about your sheetmetal needed to be realigned. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

61's lookin killer skim! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 4 2008, 04:03 PM~9863071
> *Did you sell them wheels?
> *


sold them on here long long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by scotty68_@Feb 4 2008, 08:25 PM~9865097
> *You can also go with all stainless bolts polished. They look good, paint don't flake off them and they don't  rust. Plus you can assembly your hole car paint it then go back put the stainless bolts in and not have to worry about your sheetmetal needed to be realigned. :biggrin:
> *



Yep, I used the whole bolt kit from 'Totally Stainless' on my VWs :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 4 2008, 04:40 PM~9863295-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: I SEE WAVES :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 06:44 PM~9864346
> *sorry for posting this skim, but your a texan so you would understand, and most of lil visits your topic atleast once a day
> 
> vote for the new texas plates
> http://apps.dot.state.tx.us/services/vehic.../vote_plate.htm
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2008, 03:55 AM~9868059
> *61's lookin killer skim!    :0
> *


Thanks Low


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Austin Ace

Any parts in color yet?


----------



## Austin Ace

A few more pics.


----------



## SHOW & GO 214

After:


----------



## big pimpin

DAMN!!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 5 2008, 11:33 AM~9868656
> *DAMN!!!!  :0 :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Guest

this topic has so much inspiration  you do great work bro.


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## THE PETE-STA

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

skim its comin along nice homie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2008, 01:55 AM~9875745
> *skim its comin along nice homie
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 6 2008, 06:33 AM~9876118
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME
> *


ITS OFFICIAL TISSUE.

Cant wait to get home and finish blocking the fenders and trunk lid today :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2008, 01:27 PM~9877371
> *ITS OFFICIAL TISSUE.
> 
> Cant wait to get home and finish blocking the fenders and trunk lid today  :cheesy:
> *


You can't forget to polish that purple drank too.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2008, 12:27 PM~9877371
> *ITS OFFICIAL TISSUE.
> 
> Cant wait to get home and finish blocking the fenders and trunk lid today  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 10:50 PM~9859082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

looking gravy


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2008, 03:51 AM~9868148
> *Yep, I used the whole bolt kit from 'Totally Stainless' on my VWs :biggrin:
> *


Out of PA, or somewhere else?

I need to get a hold of them for my next VW.

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 7 2008, 11:31 AM~9886062
> *ttt
> *


Blocked the decklid and sides of the car last night. I need to do some more work to the fenders. The tops had a couple spots I didnt see last go round :angry:


----------



## Skim

oh, also Im dropping some shit off at the powdercoaters today after work :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2008, 11:55 AM~9887018
> *oh, also Im dropping some shit off at the powdercoaters today after work  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Damn Skim...I know I've said it many times already but your shit is looking tight homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...keep up the good work.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## slo

baller


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?

























:uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


thats nice!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:   :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SKIM UR CAR IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DOG :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 7 2008, 09:06 PM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


No matter what you get for it, the buyer is getting screwed.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Feb 8 2008, 12:13 AM~9892870
> *No matter what you get for it, the buyer is getting screwed.
> *


for sure!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 7 2008, 11:06 PM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


That's a straight trade right there.......with the 61 4-door as-is of course


----------



## ILLVILLE




----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2008, 01:55 PM~9887018
> *oh, also Im dropping some shit off at the powdercoaters today after work  :biggrin:
> *


progress....... :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Shit i dont know dog a slab that hard should bring top dollar


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Feb 8 2008, 01:13 AM~9892870
> *No matter what you get for it, the buyer is getting screwed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: literally!!!


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Damn, thats fuckin sweet! How much you want? Can you install like 5 rolls of chrome door edge guard on all the edges...maybe some hood scoops in the middle of the doors...oh and some chrome blinds...and chrome brush guard/side steps.

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Feb 8 2008, 03:13 AM~9892870
> *No matter what you get for it, the buyer is getting screwed.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Preaching the truth.....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:06 AM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Needs more autozone port holes, and more chrome of course...it ain't blangin yet. LOL!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 09:50 PM~9859082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need more pics to get this thread back on track skim  tired of lookin at that fuckin slab, havin nightmares of portholes attacking my car :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Feb 9 2008, 02:20 AM~9900736
> *need more pics to get this thread back on track skim    tired of lookin at that fuckin slab, havin nightmares of portholes attacking my car  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2008, 10:53 PM~9899321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





hell nah......chromed out ladder rack :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

LMFAO, ladder racks and an igloo cooler...that fuckin owns! Needs something on it besides slab, like a Newport paintjob. where's the pics skimmy me boy?


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2008, 09:53 PM~9899321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn construction workers LMFAO


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2008, 09:53 PM~9899321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT IS HILARIOUS!! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Feb 9 2008, 01:20 AM~9900736
> *need more pics to get this thread back on track skim
> *


I was smothing out the radiator support today. Tring to get rid of the factory stamping wrinkles along the top so that its molded smooth.


----------



## Skim

On the last leg of blocking out the trunk lid. Man this blocking is wearing me down but Im really particular on it being straight as can be.


----------



## Skim

also started blocking the rear quarters for the THIRD time :uh: getting redundant.


----------



## Skim

fenders still needed some work along the tops after all. I found some small ripples along the top. I cant be having that.



















but overall it was a good day.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2008, 09:34 PM~9904575
> *fenders still needed some work along the tops after all. I found some small ripples along the top. I cant be having that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but overall it was a good day.
> *



Lookin fresh Skim


----------



## wired61

things are lookin amazing Skim.....keep your head up,,,,,,its not redundant,,,the end results will pay off.........all that blockin is gonna tell the truth in the end!!!!..keep up the good work!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

wow,


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2008, 07:34 PM~9904575
> *fenders still needed some work along the tops after all. I found some small ripples along the top. I cant be having that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but overall it was a good day.
> *


what grit u use to block with looks good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 9 2008, 11:03 PM~9905813
> *what grit u use to block with looks good
> *


36 on the raw DynaGlas, 80 Stik-it on the filler, long block and a soft curve block for the rounded areas.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Feb 9 2008, 09:58 PM~9905245-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TrueOGcadi_@Feb 9 2008, 09:58 PM~9905245
> *wow,
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Those werent ripples in the fenders, it was straight up OG herring scale.


----------



## 817Lowrider

always looking fresh


----------



## slo

what type of long block you use? fuberglass or wood?

pls dont say air file....


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2008, 08:32 PM~9904554
> *also started blocking the rear quarters for the THIRD time  :uh: getting redundant.
> 
> 
> *


i blocked my bomb 5 times now... and im going to hit it all over one last time wet before it gets sprayed.

it sthe only way you will be sure and even then you will miss some thing.


----------



## Guest

hey skim 
when i blocked my car i did the final block with 240 grit then wetsanded it before laying down the sealer and it and it helped out alot with the wetsanding it let me see all the small bullshit


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2008, 07:32 PM~9904554
> *also started blocking the rear quarters for the THIRD time  :uh: getting redundant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!!, THATS WHY I LOVE THEM [email protected]#$N CARS


----------



## Loco 61

nice work Skim


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2008, 12:08 AM~9905849
> *36 on the raw DynaGlas, 80 Stik-it on the filler, long block and a soft curve block for the rounded areas.
> *



whats the name of that primer that ur using, cani get it online???


----------



## LowandBeyond

great work skim!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 01:57 PM~9909125
> *what type of long block you use? fuberglass or wood?
> 
> pls dont say air file....
> *


 :0 

Im using the hard foam dura block I think thats what its called. I use an air file to knock down the raw filler then I do everything by hand.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 01:57 PM~9909125
> *what type of long block you use? fuberglass or wood?
> 
> pls dont say air file....
> *



Is that like FUBAR???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2008, 10:29 PM~9912498
> *:0
> 
> Im using the hard foam dura block I think thats what its called. I use an air file to knock down the raw filler then I do everything by hand.
> *


yea meant fiberglass.... stupid blackberry

dura blocks are cool


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 10:58 PM~9912858
> *yea meant fiberglass.... stupid blackberry
> 
> dura blocks are cool
> 
> 
> *


yeah I knew what u meant. I actually have a couple different dura blocks, the long flat one and I use the cylinder shaped one for the curves.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 9 2008, 09:47 PM~9905146
> *things are lookin amazing Skim.....keep your head up,,,,,,its not redundant,,,the end results will pay off.........all that blockin is gonna tell the truth in the end!!!!..keep up the good work!
> *


Church!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 03:01 PM~9909143
> *i blocked my bomb 5 times now... and im going to hit it all over one last time wet before it gets sprayed.
> 
> it sthe only way you  will be sure and even then you will miss some thing.
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61

This Is A Tight A$$ Pic here...


----------



## Skim

got some of my parts back from the powder coaters. today. 



















Just my bumper brackets and some misc parts. They did everything for $60


----------



## Skim

I also have some other things like the front bumper brackets, pedal assembly, headlight buckets, misc other parts getting powder coated gloss black.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 03:04 PM~9917990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my cats leg,bumper brackets and some misc parts. They did everything for $60
> *


how much for the cat leg??? :0


----------



## Skim

I told him to hold it while I took the pic :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 08:01 PM~9919928
> *I told him to hold it while I took the pic :0
> *


 :0 He did it to piss you off :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 10:24 AM~9915394
> *yeah I knew what u meant. I actually have a couple different dura blocks, the long flat one and I use the cylinder shaped one for the curves.
> *


for very flat panels where the putty was glazed a fiberglass long board will provide the most straight cutting on the filler. from what ive experienced atleast. most of the flexible blocks wont give you that on just any surface since they take the shape you put them to.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2008, 11:10 PM~9921122
> *for very flat panels where the putty was glazed a fiberglass long board will provide the most straight cutting on the filler. from what ive experienced atleast. most of the flexible blocks wont give you that on just any surface since they take the shape you put them to.
> 
> 
> *


makes perfect sense... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 10:01 PM~9919928
> *I told him to hold it while I took the pic :0
> *


Thats A Smart Cat!!!! How Much Shipped To FW? :0


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 07:01 PM~9919928
> *I told him to hold it while I took the pic :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looking good Skim


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 05:04 PM~9917990
> *got some of my parts back from the powder coaters. today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my bumper brackets and some misc parts. They did everything for $60
> *


Nice! Meow get back to work.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Finish this already.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

^^ :yes:


----------



## Guest

that powder coating looks great!!

are you doing the frame same color as the car or black?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

YOU KNOW THE DEAL


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2008, 12:33 PM~9924057
> *Finish this already.
> *


i agree


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 12 2008, 12:59 PM~9924230
> *that powder coating looks great!!
> 
> are you doing the frame same color as the car or black?
> *


frame will match the car more likely. 

My chrome plater called me today, told me I will have all my parts including a couple other guys stack of parts that I took to him ready in 2 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

looks good skim


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 03:49 PM~9925386
> *frame will match the car more likely.
> 
> My chrome plater called me today, told me I will have all my parts including a couple other guys stack of parts that I took to him ready in 2 weeks. :biggrin:
> *



who are u using for chrome????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 12 2008, 07:32 PM~9927282
> *who are u using for chrome????
> *


 :0 

I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 08:14 PM~9927662
> *:0
> 
> I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 07:14 PM~9927662
> *:0
> 
> I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr. warehouse

Had too......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looking good bro


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 07:14 PM~9927662
> *:0
> 
> I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers  :0
> *


damn thats what i do to my bikes!! Chrome vinyl works good too


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 08:14 PM~9927662
> *:0
> 
> I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers  :0
> *


i prefer the aluminum heat tape you can get at most heating and ac stores


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 08:14 PM~9927662
> *:0
> 
> I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers  :0
> *


What do you use to make the foil stick?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 13 2008, 08:49 AM~9931682
> *What do you use to make the foil stick?
> *


spray adhesive


----------



## Skim

dropping more parts off at the powder coaters and also dropping off more parts to the chrome shop this week. I guess Im going to tear down my convertible rack and send it along with my bumpers to get done since I havent found a front 1 piece bumper yet. I also need to order new moulding clips for all of my side trim. Its coming along, I just want all of this to be back so that after I paint it I can start mounting up all the trim.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2008, 06:34 PM~9904575
> *fenders still needed some work along the tops after all. I found some small ripples along the top. I cant be having that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but overall it was a good day.
> *


i would just SKIM coat that whole area on top of the fender, pointless trying to spot putty, just makes it more difficult, hell i just skim the entire car, one end to the other, no transitions that way.  

durablocks are useless except for curved areas, for flat panels dont fuck with nothin, but a fiberglass longboard, no flex!!


----------



## cantgetenuf

now me and your mother were talking today..

we think its time you find a job.. 

ya like fruit... to build your muscles...

hell i gotta buddy with united fruit, he could getcha job pickin strawberries...

ya know, bend and scoop, like the mexicans...


WHEN BOY, ARE YOU GONNA GET YOUR SHIT [email protected]?#@>#[email protected]????


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 12 2008, 01:01 PM~9924245-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW THE DEAL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KILL OR BE KILLED :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 13 2008, 04:52 PM~9935086
> *dropping more parts off at the powder coaters and also dropping off more parts to the chrome shop this week. I guess Im going to tear down my convertible rack and send it along with my bumpers to get done since I havent found a front 1 piece bumper yet. I also need to order new moulding clips for all of my side trim. Its coming along, I just want all of this to be back so that after I paint it I can start mounting up all the trim.
> *


Why not weld it up?

Or are the two bumpers very different?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 13 2008, 08:03 PM~9936605
> *KILL OR BE KILLED  :angry:
> Why not weld it up?
> 
> Or are the two bumpers very different?
> *


not really but I dont want to even try all that since they are out there. I will just do these and get some more 1 piece later on down the road. I need to get some bumpers plated now before its to the point the bumpers are holding me up.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2008, 07:35 PM~9936898
> *not really but I dont want to even try all that since they are out there. I will just do these and get some more 1 piece later on down the road. I need to get some bumpers plated now before its to the point the bumpers are holding me up.
> *


you need one??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Feb 13 2008, 08:54 PM~9937061
> *you need one??
> *


and you know this


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 07:14 PM~9927662
> *:0
> 
> I wrap eveything in aluminum foil then polish it with Mothers  :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Feb 14 2008, 02:07 AM~9939483
> *Lookin good Skim. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 14 2008, 02:03 PM~9942401
> *ttt
> *


yeah i know. Today I dropped off more parts to get sandblasted like all my pedals, stuff that goes underneath the car. I am going to be going with the Dakota Digital dash so I was wondering if I needed to send my OG glove box door aluminum cover to get redone but it wont match the Dakota Digital set up. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

its taking you longer to sand it then it did to rebuild it :uh:


----------



## Skim

Chuck its because it takes me a long time to do the body work. Im not trying to rush it.


----------



## lone star

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2008, 07:08 PM~9944604
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## hotstuff5964

a straight body takes weeks, if not a month or more to achieve 


fuckin 100 hours blocking and it only takes 2 hours to paint :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2008, 07:07 PM~9944593
> *Chuck its because it takes me a long time to do the body work. Im not trying to rush it.
> *


 :cheesy: 


it was just a joke skim but its also true :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 14 2008, 05:18 PM~9944694
> *a straight body takes weeks, if not a month or more to achieve
> fuckin 100 hours blocking and it only takes 2 hours to paint :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT DOES A NERD GAMER KNOW ABOUT BODY WORK? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2008, 06:12 PM~9944648
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


que que


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9946485
> *WHAT DOES A NERD GAMER KNOW ABOUT BODY WORK? :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


he be doing that body work on the grand theft auto yo


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 14 2008, 07:18 PM~9944694
> *a straight body takes weeks, if not a month or more to achieve
> fuckin 100 hours blocking and it only takes 2 hours to paint :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


4 weeks = Month

:dunno:

just sayin


----------



## KAKALAK

Well that is going to be one straight body :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2008, 05:57 PM~9943500
> *yeah i know. Today I dropped off more parts to get sandblasted like all my pedals, stuff that goes underneath the car. I am going to be going with the Dakota Digital dash so I was wondering if I needed to send my OG glove box door aluminum cover to get redone but it wont match the Dakota Digital set up.  :uh:
> *


i say run a belair glove box lid so its painted instead of the trim :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

TO THE TOP FOR SKIM


----------



## WIFEZ64

any new pics


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9946485
> *WHAT DOES A NERD GAMER KNOW ABOUT BODY WORK? :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


zip it fatboy :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 15 2008, 05:57 PM~9952898
> *zip it fatboy  :angry:
> *


 :uh: FATBOY? :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 15 2008, 09:05 PM~9953452
> *:uh: FATBOY? :uh:
> *


no ur fat boy


he's gayboy 



get it right


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 15 2008, 11:53 AM~9949897
> *i say run a belair glove box lid so its painted instead of the trim  :biggrin:
> *



yea i'll trade you a bel air one for your impala 1


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2008, 06:57 PM~9943500
> *yeah i know. Today I dropped off more parts to get sandblasted like all my pedals, stuff that goes underneath the car. I am going to be going with the Dakota Digital dash so I was wondering if I needed to send my OG glove box door aluminum cover to get redone but it wont match the Dakota Digital set up.  :uh:
> *


One of a kind billet glove box door to match the dakota digital dash.


----------



## layn22sonframe

:0 damn skim you killin it out there! :0 what color are ya thinkin for it homie?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 16 2008, 09:23 PM~9959926
> *:0 damn skim you killin it out there! :0  what color are ya thinkin for it homie?
> *


I think he is going herring pink :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Feb 15 2008, 10:16 PM~9955008
> *no ur fat boy
> he's gayboy
> get it right
> *


CHUCK KNOWS WHATS UP


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 16 2008, 10:34 PM~9960755
> *I think he is going herring pink  :0  :cheesy:
> *


that would be dope. can't wait to see this one finished. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 16 2008, 11:23 PM~9959926
> *:0 damn skim you killin it out there! :0  what color are ya thinkin for it homie?
> *


You missed it bro...back on like 175ish. Anywayz, Turkish Green it's a turquise VW color. He's going all solid green on it even on the trim, probably doing the frame to match. I dunno about interior he said probably some stock looking seats. I paid attention to this, I'm trying to get some nerve and cash up for some of these impalas around here.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 13 2008, 04:54 PM~9935100
> *i would just SKIM coat that whole area on top of the fender, pointless trying to spot putty, just makes it more difficult, hell i just skim the entire car, one end to the other, no transitions that way.
> 
> durablocks are useless except for curved areas, for flat panels dont fuck with nothin, but a fiberglass longboard, no flex!!
> *


----------



## gmag69

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Car is getting a bath


----------



## Texas Massacre

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 18 2008, 09:06 AM~9969349
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Techniques Japan................  *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 18 2008, 07:06 AM~9969349
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

hey guys just got back from driving to Phoenix and back today. I miss my car so I will be back on the grind starting tomorrow. Either way I'll post a couple pics from the drive just because. :biggrin: 
somewhere in west texas..










El Paso










Juarez, Mx out there..










New Mex










Arizona










snowing just before Tucson


----------



## Skim

on the way back. I get fuckin sick of seeing this sign a million times.










spotted this behind an abandoned building in Lordsburg, Nm from the freeway in the dark so we pulled over on the side of the freeway, jumped the fence and hoped to find some parts.










made a pit stop in El Paso because I heard about this place in the TACOS topic in off topic...




























fool was rockin some pointy toes in line.










okay enough of that shit. I will post more pics real soon now that Im back home.


----------



## mr. warehouse

You forgot this picture of you driving through Tucson with no headlights....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Feb 18 2008, 06:00 PM~9973571
> *You forgot this picture of you driving through Tucson with no headlights....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2008, 07:22 PM~9973232
> *on the way back. I get fuckin sick of seeing this sign a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a mummy


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 18 2008, 08:06 AM~9969349
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car was the *one* that made me want a 61 convertible :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 18 2008, 07:06 AM~9969349
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Feb 18 2008, 07:24 PM~9973785
> *its a mummy
> *


hay bro this is in tucson az rite i was just thier they have old cars and big foot marks on the floor went ther eon vacation im from prov ri 02895 it was the best time in my life :cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2008, 08:03 PM~9974130
> *That car was the *one* that made me want a 61 convertible :cheesy:
> *


I thought you would like that pic.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim loves some mexican food!


----------



## sicx13

ey homie, did you hit the del taco in casa grande on the way to phoenix?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2008, 11:03 PM~9974130
> *That car was the *one* that made me want a 61 convertible :cheesy:
> *


Me too looks great in Friday also.


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 19 2008, 07:03 AM~9977381
> *Skim loves some mexican food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how did you like them??

told you they were the shit :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2008, 06:22 PM~9973232
> *on the way back. I get fuckin sick of seeing this sign a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted this behind an abandoned building in Lordsburg, Nm from the freeway in the dark so we pulled over on the side of the freeway, jumped the fence and hoped to find some parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a pit stop in El Paso because I heard about this place in the TACOS topic in off topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool was rockin some pointy toes in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay enough of that shit. I will post more pics real soon now that Im back home.
> *


i hope u took some TP on the way...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 09:32 PM~9983188
> *i hope u took some TP on the way...
> *


X2


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2008, 06:22 PM~9973232
> *
> 
> made a pit stop in El Paso because I heard about this place in the TACOS topic in off topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've heard of this place as well. Been to El Paso.. 3-4 times but never made it to this place.


----------



## Austin Ace

Was that a work trip?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2008, 06:18 PM~9973211
> *hey guys just got back from driving to Phoenix and back today. I miss my car so I will be back on the grind starting tomorrow. Either way I'll post a couple pics from the drive just because. :biggrin:
> somewhere in west texas..
> 
> 
> *



might be moving there next yr :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

this was ALMOST on the 2nd page...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Paint takes time to Flash.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## THE PETE-STA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry9991715


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 20 2008, 10:24 PM~9991739
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry9991715
> *


nice sig, reminds me of mine


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:06 AM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


damn, dat chit iz klen yo! when did auto zone start doing show chrome?????





























































































lol. hey skim. keep up the good work. that rag is gonna be terror on the streets. cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Skim

sorry I havent posted any pics but it still looks the same, still on bodywork but hopefully i should have all my chrome back real soon


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2008, 09:58 AM~9994164
> *sorry I havent posted any pics but it still looks the same, still on bodywork but hopefully i should have all my chrome back real soon
> *


You Going To The Swap Meet In Decator This Weekend?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 21 2008, 10:01 AM~9994172
> *You Going To The Swap Meet In Decator This Weekend?
> *


I can bet he'll be there.....hey SKIM i saw your ass pullin off from the last swap meet at Lagrave....i was pullin in and you were leaving, was gonna hit you up but too much traffic....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 21 2008, 10:50 AM~9994818
> *I can bet he'll be there.....hey SKIM i saw your ass pullin off from the last swap meet at Lagrave....i was pullin in and you were leaving, was gonna hit you up but too much traffic....
> *


 :cheesy: 

I was in the white caddy :biggrin: Yes I plan to hit Decatur. I have a lot of shit I wish I could sell if I had a space :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 02:39 PM~9796241
> *Naw its safe to say now.  I didnt want to say until I was absolutely sure what color I wanted but its hard to do a color nobody has ever done on these cars so I decided its going to be a stock VW color used from 1961 to 63.
> The color code L-380 is called Turkis, which means 'turquoise' in German. It will be Turkis green with a matching same color stayfast canvas rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like finished, I didn't want to let everybody know that it's done already but fuck it......YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 21 2008, 04:23 PM~9997155
> *:0 :0
> *



thats not the same. thats like that bright ass turquoise on a 57 bel air


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2008, 08:11 AM~10003027
> *thats not the same. thats like that bright ass turquoise on a 57 bel air
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Well I put up one of my VWs for sale last night so hopefully I can throw some more cash at the 61 as well as my 52 rag bug Im building. 
Its a 60 single cab truck. I pulled it out of an airplane hangar in Ft Worth last year. I love OG paint cars so I hooked it up.

when I found it.










scrubbing off the rust.










Now.


----------



## HighProCam

Wow, you worked some magic on that OG paint :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

How much for the VW?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2008, 10:24 AM~10003855
> *Well I put up one of my VWs for sale last night so hopefully I can throw some more cash at the 61 as well as my 52 rag bug Im building.
> Its a 60 single cab truck. I pulled it out of an airplane hangar in Ft Worth last year. I love OG paint cars so I hooked it up.
> 
> when I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrubbing off the rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2008, 09:24 AM~10003855
> *Well I put up one of my VWs for sale last night so hopefully I can throw some more cash at the 61 as well as my 52 rag bug Im building.
> Its a 60 single cab truck. I pulled it out of an airplane hangar in Ft Worth last year. I love OG paint cars so I hooked it up.
> 
> when I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrubbing off the rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:scrutinize:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10004850
> *How much for the VW?
> *



13.5 obo


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA

PICS?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10011738
> *PICS?
> *


Aint no High Horse Chevrolet V-8 going in that truck, so dont get any ideas petey pablo. :nono:


----------



## Skim

Im still blocking down the car so theres not much to see but I disassembled the rack to go to the chromers. I took lots of pics so that I will know how to put that bitch back together :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Here's Young Buck's 61 vert, Skim...

http://www.coolcars.org/gallery/cars/hi_yb6.jpg


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

http://www.coolcars.org/gallery/youngbuck.htm


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 23 2008, 12:32 PM~10011738-->
> 
> 
> 
> PICS?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2008, 04:49 PM~10012999
> *Aint no High Horse Chevrolet V-8 going in that truck, so dont get any ideas petey pablo. :nono:
> *


that sounds like a challenge pete 


lmk if you need some help cramming a 500+ small block in there i did that 63 econoline i had not the same but im sure its close


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 23 2008, 02:49 PM~10012999-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aint no High Horse Chevrolet V-8 going in that truck, so dont get any ideas petey pablo. :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rubber ducky_@Feb 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10015220
> *that sounds like a challenge pete
> lmk if you need some help  cramming a 500+ small block in there    i did  that 63 econoline i had    not the same but im sure its close
> *


I SAY LETS DO IT, I ALREADY HAVE THE ENGINE AND 700 R4 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 24 2008, 01:54 PM~10017929
> *:angry:  :angry:
> I SAY LETS DO IT, I ALREADY HAVE THE ENGINE AND 700 R4 :0  :cheesy:
> *


buy that truck from skim and throw that bitch in there :cheesy: 


we will take all kinds of photos that will make them guys at samba cry


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Feb 24 2008, 02:51 PM~10018806
> *buy that truck from skim      and  throw that bitch in there    :cheesy:
> we will take all kinds of photos that will make them guys at samba cry
> *


THROW SOME 26'S ON IT :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10020801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I didnt know u took that lol. dirty undies and all


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 9 2008, 10:03 PM~9905813
> *what grit u use to block with looks good
> *


Just wanted to say your Rag is looking real good Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2008, 09:53 PM~10021696
> *damn I didnt know u took that lol. dirty undies and all
> *


I think that pic came out good did you have any trouble getting home?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 10:28 PM~10020801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:* damn skim driving like a ** dog pecker g-nats* flying around in the lac with him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 24 2008, 10:53 PM~10021065
> *THROW SOME 26'S ON IT :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 25 2008, 12:05 PM~10024333
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10024083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn skim driving like a  dog pecker g-nats flying around in the lac with him  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's needs some Black Magic on that bitch, and I aint talking about no Hydraulics.


----------



## fortworthmex

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 07:28 PM~10020801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE FUCK, YOU SHOULD BE WORKING ON THE 61!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Feb 26 2008, 03:24 PM~10034327
> *WHAT THE FUCK, YOU SHOULD BE WORKING ON THE 61!! :biggrin:
> *


HE NEEDS TO SALE THAT BITCH ALREADY. ALWAYS LACKING WHEN YOU CADILLAC'N.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

IT SHOULD BE A SIN TO LET THIS TOPIC GET TO PAGE 2, SOMEONE PIN THIS TOPIC, OR LIKE *SIXONEFORLIFE* SAYS

"I'MA START MOVIN FURNITURE UP IN THIS BITCH" :angry:


----------



## REYXTC

We need pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 27 2008, 12:24 AM~10039337
> *IT SHOULD BE A SIN TO LET THIS TOPIC GET TO PAGE 2, SOMEONE PIN THIS TOPIC, OR LIKE SIXONEFORLIFE SAYS
> 
> "I'MA START MOVIN FURNITURE UP IN THIS BITCH"  :angry:
> *



No new pics = 2nd page 

either we get new pics or im letting this ride to the 3rd page you dont belive me try me :angry:




J/K


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

FTW


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## TWEEDY

bump..


----------



## REV. chuck

skim has been seen in offtopic 



he has deserted you


----------



## Skim

I just dont know what pics to take while Im doing bodywork. Its gonna take some time I guess. Now is the slow part because I can work on it all day but you cant really see the results like back when I was doing all that welding. I need to make a body cart so I can get it up off the frame and weld the reinforcements under the rockers.


----------



## Loco 61

Skim, The Homies Want To See The PRimer N Bondo Dust Fall Off The Car When Your Sanding... :dunno:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2008, 06:23 AM~10048695
> *Skim, The Homies Want To See The PRimer N Bondo Dust Fall Off The Car When Your Sanding...  :dunno:
> *


Fuk it anything will do...... :cheesy: Hell throw in some shop pics ya know where the Magic happens


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2008, 09:44 PM~10046882
> *I just dont know what pics to take while Im doing bodywork. Its gonna take some time I guess. Now is the slow part because I can work on it all day but you cant really see the results like back when I was doing all that welding. I need to make a body cart so I can get it up off the frame and weld the reinforcements under the rockers.
> *


dont sweat it Skim,some of these people dont know what it takes to a complete restore but the they can type like its no ones buisness.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2008, 12:44 AM~10046882
> *I just dont know what pics to take while Im doing bodywork. Its gonna take some time I guess. Now is the slow part because I can work on it all day but you cant really see the results like back when I was doing all that welding. I need to make a body cart so I can get it up off the frame and weld the reinforcements under the rockers.
> *


YOUTUBE.COM POST THE VIDEO


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2008, 11:03 AM~10050141
> *YOUTUBE.COM POST THE VIDEO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: co-sign


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 28 2008, 10:48 AM~10049333
> *Fuk it anything will do......  :cheesy:  Hell throw in some shop pics ya know where the Magic happens
> *


That Would Be Kool... How About Somemore Of The Shop Cat...Cant Wait To Start Up My Rag... BUT I Have To Wait Alittle While... I Keep Checking Out Skims Other Forum http://www.impalas.net/forums/showthread.php?t=686 .. His Doing Some BadA$$ F*%Ken Work...


----------



## Skim

I took some pics today but didnt have time to post them until tomorrow. Looks like my 90'd lac is going to a new home so I can buy all my interior, wiring and new canvas rag material. One ride sacrafices for another...


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10054926
> *I took some pics today but didnt have time to post them until tomorrow. Looks like my 90'd lac is going to a new home so I can buy all my interior, wiring and new canvas rag material. One ride sacrafices for another...
> *


HOPE SHE GOES TO A GOOD HOME


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 11:17 PM~10055263
> *HOPE SHE GOES TO A GOOD HOME
> *


It is going to a good home. Im going to miss it but I gotta push on with Hell Bent :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 11:17 PM~10055263
> *HOPE SHE GOES TO A GOOD HOME
> *


Kenny is gettin it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










....it will be up for sale in few months :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Ok heres some pics from yesterday, like I said not much to see but you get the idea. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Body work on the inner tubs even.










Trunk lid almost done....


----------



## Skim

selling this straight 6 for $150 and it comes with the trans. sooner it goes, sooner my frame gets wrapped. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

where the shit goes down.....


----------



## SoTexCustomz

you got all the panels almost done?? how much filler have u used so far?
your almost there


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 29 2008, 10:54 AM~10057730
> *you got all the panels almost done?? how much filler have u used so far?
> your almost there
> *


suprisingly not a lot, it all ends up on the floor lol.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2008, 09:00 AM~9969557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work lol a thugged out silly rabbit tricks are for adults


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 10:49 AM~10057694
> *selling this straight 6 for $150 and it comes with the trans. sooner it goes, sooner my frame gets wrapped.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn frame wrap for $150....Deal :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

Any Mor Pix Of The Cat?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 29 2008, 12:59 PM~10058156
> *Any Mor Pix Of The Cat?
> *


naked ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 29 2008, 01:30 PM~10058402
> *naked ones :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 12:49 PM~10057694
> *selling this straight 6 for $150 and it comes with the trans. sooner it goes, sooner my frame gets wrapped.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep and throw it in your tractor. That Blue Flame can get your farm mowed up in a jiffy there skippy!


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim out riding in his new truck

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=29097595


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by wired62+Feb 29 2008, 08:03 AM~10057206-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny is gettin it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ....it will be up for sale in few months :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in about a year. its funny because this lac has been around to 3 people, and its always been a temporary ride, to hold over, until we all get what we really want....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 09:50 AM~10057701
> *where the shit goes down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea, wash it up. :biggrin:


----------



## scotty68

Skim, early in the bodywork you said you was going to use some of evercoats slicksand. Did end up using it or did you use 2K. I just used some and it sands like [email protected]#t and was wondering if I did something wrong or the climate isn't right were I live to use it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by scotty68_@Feb 29 2008, 08:35 PM~10061384
> *Skim, early in the bodywork you said you was going to use some of evercoats slicksand. Did end up using it or did you use 2K. I just used some and it sands like [email protected]#t and was wondering if I did something wrong or the climate isn't right were I live to use it.
> *


Man I planned to use the slick sand but I havent used it yet. I had a topic in the paint and body section that was a pretty big topic but everybody was arguing about how to use it etc. I just gave up and kept using 2k primer


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2008, 12:59 AM~10062404
> *Man I planned to use the slick sand but I havent used it yet. I had a topic in the paint and body section that was a pretty big topic but everybody was arguing about how to use it etc. I just gave up and kept using 2k primer
> *


You said, Fuck all yall Nikkuas huh.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 29 2008, 08:15 PM~10061245
> *in about a year. its funny because this lac has been around to 3 people, and its always been a temporary ride, to hold over, until we all get what we really want....
> :biggrin:
> *


and that bitch forever stays clean and taken care of from one owner to the next


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

skim u still makn those skirts for fleetwoods??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 1 2008, 03:17 AM~10063228
> *skim u still makn those skirts for fleetwoods??
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2008, 10:44 PM~10055476
> *It is going to a good home. Im going to miss it but I gotta push on with Hell Bent  :cheesy:
> *





Good Job!....THE SACRIFICE WILL BE WORTH IT!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 29 2008, 07:58 PM~10061162
> *Skim out riding in his new truck
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=29097595
> *


GAS BRAKE DIP.


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, would you rock one of these, chevy's version of the single-cab?


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 10:17 PM~9367417
> *them floors took way longer than I thought. I thought I was just gonna fly right thru it but I spent half the day dissasembling the floor braces from the 4 door. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after stripping off the old floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you get those braces off skim???? im having a shit load of trouble gettin mine offf the 64. they are welded up real good to the rocker panel..


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 10:17 PM~9367417
> *them floors took way longer than I thought. I thought I was just gonna fly right thru it but I spent half the day dissasembling the floor braces from the 4 door. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after stripping off the old floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you get those braces off skim???? im having a shit load of trouble gettin mine offf the 64. they are welded up real good to the rocker panel..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10066889
> *how did you get those braces off skim???? im having a shit load of trouble gettin mine offf the 64. they are welded up real good to the rocker panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a tetnis shot from looking at that :0


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 1 2008, 09:21 PM~10066889
> *how did you get those braces off skim???? im having a shit load of trouble gettin mine offf the 64. they are welded up real good to the rocker panel..
> *


I use spot weld cutters for stuff like that but they take a bit of patience. They look like really messed up drill bits but work like a champ! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 1 2008, 11:09 PM~10068224
> *i need a tetnis shot from looking at that   :0
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Mar 2 2008, 12:04 AM~10068593
> *I use spot weld cutters for stuff like that but they take a bit of patience.  They look like really messed up drill bits but work like a champ!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for answering my question but where will i be able to find one of those at?


----------



## fortworthmex

IS IT REALLY THAT BAD? :dunno: 








maybe it is but fuck it it will be fixed


----------



## ACE RAG SS

ttt for skim


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2008, 01:49 AM~10068810
> *thanks for answering my question but where will i be able to find one of those at?
> *


Where I live we have a place that only sells really cool tools like that one but they are high priced top quality stuff, not cheap BS. If there is nothing local for you check out The Eastwood Company since they look like an online version of the place I shop locally. I've never shopped Eastwood but they are really popular and I hear they are cool to deal with. I bought my cutters a long time ago as part of a set with 8 different sizes and a case. I think it was $50 but I havent seen the sets in a long time. 

I would also make sure to get the size just larger than the spotweld you are drilling out, this is usually 3/8 for automotive work. 

Hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

Ayo Skim, I just picked up this book at Borders the other day called "Freight Train Graffiti" I can't remember what page, but there was a picture of a SKIM APEX tag in there. You might want to check it out. It is a dope ass book.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Mar 2 2008, 04:01 PM~10070663
> *Ayo Skim, I just picked up this book at Borders the other day called "Freight Train Graffiti" I can't remember what page, but there was a picture of a SKIM APEX tag in there.  You might want to check it out. It is a dope ass book.
> *


Does it have any of Seen's tags in it? He's a bad ass graffiti artist from NY and does tats also, older cat. Here's a Skim tag on bombingscience.com:

http://www.bombingscience.com/index.php/ga.../viewImage/7989


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2008, 12:40 AM~10068786
> *:machinegun:
> *


if i dont get on my cadillac soon itll end up looking like that


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Mar 2 2008, 08:57 AM~10069540
> *Where I live we have a place that only sells really cool tools like that one but they are high priced top quality stuff, not cheap BS.  If there is nothing local for you check out The Eastwood Company since they look like an online version of the place I shop locally.  I've never shopped Eastwood but they are really popular and I hear they are cool to deal with.  I bought my cutters a long time ago as part of a set with 8 different sizes and a case.  I think it was $50 but I havent seen the sets in a long time.
> 
> I would also make sure to get the size just larger than the spotweld you are drilling out, this is usually 3/8 for automotive work.
> 
> Hope this helps.  :biggrin:
> *


Yep thats the same spot weld cutter I used but also I used a big fat drill bit, hammer and a chisel on the floor boards. a cut off wheel directly on the spot weld will knock that bitch right off too. 

I got my freshly rechromed 1 piece bumpers from backbump61! Thanks man  also got my 6 way power seat from him for some trade we did. 

One The Grinch and I make a list I am ordering all of my interior and rubber, lenses and emblems from him so it will be moving right along.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2008, 12:52 AM~10068826
> *IS IT REALLY THAT BAD?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it is but fuck it it will be fixed
> *




na homie,mine looks just like urs.


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 2 2008, 08:19 PM~10073089
> *Does it have any of Seen's tags in it? He's a bad ass graffiti artist from NY and does tats also, older cat. Here's a Skim tag on bombingscience.com:
> 
> http://www.bombingscience.com/index.php/ga.../viewImage/7989
> *


I didn't see Seen in it, he did mostly subways, this is a 350 page book strictly about frieghts.

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sorry to hijack, BTW.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

for sale in the MIAMI area  










:uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good skim, im on hold...it sucks when im werking in someones elses shop....oh well


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thought you might like this Skim....

Saw this today in Downtown Dallas...


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP SKIM................MUCH LUV TO THE RIDE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU IN TAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 18 2007, 05:16 PM~7722145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT A 62 WAGON IN THE BACKGROUND?????
> looking for one of those.
> nice job skim. keep the work comming!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAGON PIMPEN...............I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING........... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: POONJAB63, 59IMPALAon24s, Aceite, lowpoke

SKIN YOUR THREAD STAYS BIZZY BABY


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 03:04 PM~10078144
> *for sale in the MIAMI area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Easy on the GayWindow :ugh:


----------



## ACE RAG SS

TTT for my 61 rag brotha ........what up skim


----------



## DUVAL

I FUCKN HATE WORK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 4 2008, 12:09 PM~10084807
> *I FUCKN HATE WORK
> *


Get back to work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2008, 11:15 AM~10085219
> *Get back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

You sell your VW too?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10086109
> *You sell your VW too?
> *


Yeah man, I just sold it yesterday to a guy from Sacramento for $11,500. Just ordered my digital dash from Bowtie Connection today, also have some ALL chrome 72 spoke Daytons coming soon and I just bought a 61 bubble top today off craigslist. I'll post the pics late tonight after work :cheesy:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 03:28 PM~10087620
> *Yeah man, I just sold it yesterday to a guy from Sacramento for $11,500. Just ordered my digital dash from Bowtie Connection today, also have some ALL chrome 72 spoke Daytons coming soon and I just bought a 61 bubble top today off craigslist. I'll post the pics late tonight after work  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 02:28 PM~10087620
> *Yeah man, I just sold it yesterday to a guy from Sacramento for $11,500. Just ordered my digital dash from Bowtie Connection today, also have some ALL chrome 72 spoke Daytons coming soon and I just bought a 61 bubble top today off craigslist. I'll post the pics late tonight after work  :cheesy:
> *



Pics or it didn't happen......

:biggrin: 

JHung came through? 
Hope you told the low baller the kick rocks!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Mar 4 2008, 04:37 PM~10087692
> *Pics or it didn't happen......
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> JHung came through.
> Hope you told the low baller the kick rocks!!
> *


Yeah man he drove a hard bargain. He came thru though. went to the bank and the 11.5 was already in my account :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 04:28 PM~10087620
> * I just bought a 61 bubble top today off craigslist. I'll post the pics late tonight after work  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




pics or it didnt happen.........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 4 2008, 04:56 PM~10087881
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> pics or it didnt happen.........
> *


tonight,


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 4 2008, 05:44 PM~10089219-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired62
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 4 2008, 02:56 PM~10087881
> *
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> pics or it didnt happen.........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> tonight,
> [/b]
Click to expand...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plz8mWCRu7c


----------



## SoTexCustomz

goddam shit dont stop


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 03:28 PM~10087620
> *Yeah man, I just sold it yesterday to a guy from Sacramento for $11,500. Just ordered my digital dash from Bowtie Connection today, also have some ALL chrome 72 spoke Daytons coming soon and I just bought a 61 bubble top today off craigslist. I'll post the pics late tonight after work  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10090199
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


it was stupid cheap sitting on a farm. :biggrin: i couldnt pass it up


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 05:28 PM~10087620
> *Yeah man, I just sold it yesterday to a guy from Sacramento for $11,500. Just ordered my digital dash from Bowtie Connection today, also have some ALL chrome 72 spoke Daytons coming soon and I just bought a 61 bubble top today off craigslist. I'll post the pics late tonight after work  :cheesy:
> *


Damn Skim U Came Up...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 11:53 PM~10090376
> *it was stupid cheap sitting on a farm.  :biggrin: i couldnt pass it up
> *


What about Hell Back Bent out in the field? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10090598
> *What about Hell Back Bent out in the field?  :0
> *


Im gonna get pics of it in a couple days after its starts to dry up around here.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2008, 10:02 PM~10090467
> *Damn Skim U Came Up...
> *


Its on and crackin right now.


----------



## Skim

so last night I was on craigslist looking for parts when there was a 61 Impala listed under parts for $1500 obo. I clicked on the link and it was a bubbletop. The pic was shitty, it was about 60 miles from me east of Dallas. I think I was the first to call him so he gave me directions and in the morning I went to go check it out since I didnt have to work until later this afternoon. 

I got up and left and there was a crazy accident from the ice on the road and somebody smacked a tree and had to be airlifted out. Me having the camera I took some pics. I hope they were ok. :0


----------



## Skim

Heres where the fun begins. This car was sitting on a farm. It had been there for ever. the guy said he had another 61 and when his son wrecked it he bought this one for the parts but only used the hood. 
Its an OG honduras maroon car. Looks like hell. It was stashed behind some old trailers surrounded by junk.


----------



## Skim

All the windows had been shot out and besides the hood not being the original one it was pretty complete minus glass and an engine. The outer sheetmetal wasnt even rusty.


----------



## Skim

has all the interior. I really couldnt see the floors but it was a fuckin mudhole so I wasnt tryng to get down on the gound to look. All the seats were there.





































no engine but the trans was there.


----------



## Skim

the worst on the car is where the back wheel must have flown off and folded the rear quarter under so since its not rusty I figure I can pull it back down carefully. Its hard to see it in these pics but its rolled under pretty good.




























anyways it was advertised for 1500 obo but with no glass I was like hell naw. I got $750 in my pocket and he said SOLD. Hes going to load it on my trailer for me thursday. Not bad and its definitely saveable.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 damn. Gonna rock the drop top and a hard top. :0 :0 :0 BALLIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Leonelmtz2003

Great find! A '61 vert and now a '61 Bubble Top! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER

I BET SOMEONE NEAR YOU WOULD REALLY LIKE TO TAKE THAT OFF YOUR HANDS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Mar 5 2008, 03:16 AM~10092668
> *I BET SOMEONE NEAR YOU WOULD REALLY LIKE TO TAKE THAT OFF YOUR HANDS
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Wut U Want For It?


----------



## Skim

Im bringing it home tomorrow. Im going to clean it out and determine what plans I have with it. Hell Bent is #1 priority but for as cheap as this car was I may just put it on the back burner and build this car next who knows :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## elias

good find for that price. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

That is perhaps the funniest looking underdash a/c kit i've ever seen.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 12:50 AM~10092070
> *so last night I was on craigslist looking for parts when there was a 61 Impala listed under parts for $1500 obo. I clicked on the link and it was a bubbletop. The pic was shitty, it was about 60 miles from me east of Dallas. I think I was the first to call him so he gave me directions and in the morning I went to go check it out since I didnt have to work until later this afternoon.
> 
> I got up and left and there was a crazy accident from the ice on the road and somebody smacked a tree and had to be airlifted out. Me having the camera I took some pics. I hope they were ok.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn hmoie you carry the carmera everywere to.. i thought i just did that... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 10:38 AM~10093595
> *That is perhaps the funniest looking underdash a/c kit i've ever seen.
> *


Made in China. :0 :biggrin: 

Nice find Skim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 5 2008, 12:59 PM~10094121
> *Made in China. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice find Skim
> *


WTF is up with you? You don't give a shit about 61's any longer?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 08:50 AM~10093059
> *Im bringing it home tomorrow. Im going to clean it out and determine what plans I have with it. Hell Bent is #1 priority but for as cheap as this car was I may just put it on the back burner and build this car next who knows :0
> *


YOU NEED TO JUST SELL IT TO ME....


----------



## Crazy Cutty

:thumbsup:

Good find on the bubbletop. :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

nice.....good find......u got just bout as lucky as i did,,finding mine :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 12:53 AM~10092092
> *Heres where the fun begins. This car was sitting on a farm. It had been there for ever. the guy said he had another 61 and when his son wrecked it he bought this one for the parts but only used the hood.
> Its an OG honduras maroon car. Looks like hell. It was stashed behind some old trailers surrounded by junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice find! Way to stay on the look out.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 4 2008, 08:53 PM~10090376-->
> 
> 
> 
> it was stupid cheap sitting on a farm.  :biggrin: i couldnt pass it up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 10:22 AM~10094274
> *WTF is up with you? You don't give a shit about 61's any longer?
> *


damn!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 12:22 PM~10094274
> *WTF is up with you? You don't give a shit about 61's any longer?
> *


I love 61's and in turn they love my wallet. Which is hard to do on one income with two kids.  I haven't had a car to drive in years. :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 5 2008, 03:55 PM~10095925
> *I love 61's and in turn they love my wallet. Which is hard to do on one income with two kids.  I haven't had a car to drive in years.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2008, 02:59 PM~10095961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Dakota Digital dash ordered from Bowtie Connection yesterday - thanks.
All chrome 13" 72 spoke Daytons coming from Freaker - thanks
BackBump61 on the fresh chromed 1 piece Cali Bumpers - Thanks bro
2 bar Dayton KO's from Lonestar - Thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 03:54 PM~10096867
> *Dakota Digital dash ordered from Bowtie Connection yesterday - thanks.
> All chrome 13" 72 spoke Daytons coming from Freaker - thanks
> BackBump61 on the fresh chromed 1 piece Cali Bumpers - Thanks bro
> 2 bar Dayton KO's from Lonestar - Thanks homie  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 03:54 PM~10096867
> *Dakota Digital dash ordered from Bowtie Connection yesterday - thanks.
> All chrome 13" 72 spoke Daytons coming from Freaker - thanks
> BackBump61 on the fresh chromed 1 piece Cali Bumpers - Thanks bro
> 2 bar Dayton KO's from Lonestar - Thanks homie  :cheesy:
> *


im tryin to flip those knock offs i got from you, cuz i just got some from seth, if u know anyone, or maybe u want them back...


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 03:54 PM~10096867
> *Dakota Digital dash ordered from Bowtie Connection yesterday - thanks.
> All chrome 13" 72 spoke Daytons coming from Freaker - thanks
> BackBump61 on the fresh chromed 1 piece Cali Bumpers - Thanks bro
> 2 bar Dayton KO's from Lonestar - Thanks homie  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: and more to come


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Skim you bought the 61' on craigslist ? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 05:58 PM~10097369
> *Skim you bought the 61' on craigslist ?  :0
> *


dont sleep when Im on the solo creep :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 5 2008, 05:37 PM~10097236
> *:thumbsup: and more to come
> *


Oh I forgot the 6 way power seat


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice find.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 5 2008, 06:39 PM~10097673-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont sleep when Im on the solo creep  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 06:40 PM~10097682
> *Oh I forgot the 6 way power seat
> *


damn :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 03:54 PM~10096867
> *Dakota Digital dash ordered from Bowtie Connection yesterday - thanks.
> All chrome 13" 72 spoke Daytons coming from Freaker - thanks
> BackBump61 on the fresh chromed 1 piece Cali Bumpers - Thanks bro
> 2 bar Dayton KO's from Lonestar - Thanks homie  :cheesy:
> *


VW money spends good dont it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 5 2008, 09:08 PM~10097945
> *VW money spends good dont it :biggrin:
> *


I dont know what just happened here? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

I go to pick up the bubble from its muddy ass resting place tomorrow. I'll post up more pics tomorrow night  Then its back on the rag again...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 10:32 PM~10099543
> *I go to pick up the bubble from its muddy ass resting place tomorrow. I'll post up more pics tomorrow night   Then its back on the rag again...
> *


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 09:32 PM~10099543
> *I go to pick up the bubble from its muddy ass resting place tomorrow. I'll post up more pics tomorrow night   Then its back on the rag again...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

good find on that ace bubble Skim... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 5 2008, 11:22 PM~10100692
> *     good find on that ace bubble Skim... :thumbsup:
> *


Im calling you tomorrow so let me know if we can make a trip to you know where


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10003855
> *Well I put up one of my VWs for sale last night so hopefully I can throw some more cash at the 61 as well as my 52 rag bug Im building.
> Its a 60 single cab truck. I pulled it out of an airplane hangar in Ft Worth last year. I love OG paint cars so I hooked it up.
> 
> when I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrubbing off the rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need help buffing out some old paint.can you help homie?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10100925
> *I need help buffing out some old paint.can you help homie?
> *



Yeah PM me the details, Its a lot of work but it pays off if you are down with the og paint theme.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10098903
> *I dont know what just happened here? :dunno:
> *


he said he sold his VW right?, anywho.....nice find skim.....the rag is looking real nice too


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 02:04 PM~10078144
> *for sale in the MIAMI area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *



I'd roll the shit out of that Panel. 

Congrats on the sale of your Single cab and the Bubble top Skim. You find all kinds of good shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 6 2008, 05:33 AM~10102218
> *he said he sold his VW right?, anywho.....nice find skim.....the rag is looking real nice too
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 09:32 PM~10099543
> *I go to pick up the bubble from its muddy ass resting place tomorrow. I'll post up more pics tomorrow night   Then its back on the rag again...
> *


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2008, 08:09 AM~10102961
> *:ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmag69

Double post damn it! :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2008, 03:59 PM~10095961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats so funny?


----------



## scrapin82regal

where the progress pics?


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 07:24 AM~10092981
> *:0
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 6 2008, 11:09 AM~10102961-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2008, 01:19 PM~10103933
> *Whats so funny?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2008, 07:44 AM~10102817
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats so funny i dont get it? :dunno:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 11:33 PM~10100806
> *Im calling you tomorrow so let me know if we can make a trip to you know where
> *


Just hit me up homie whenever your down...Dont think it will be today though since I hear on the T.V. that Denton already got like six inches of snow or some shit like that...take some pics of hell bent in the snow... :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2008, 02:23 PM~10104918
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, Skim, El Perro *****

WHATS UP SKIM......HOWS LIFE ON EASY STREET :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 6 2008, 04:11 PM~10106233
> *Just hit me up homie whenever your down...Dont think it will be today though since I hear on the T.V. that Denton already got like six inches of snow or some shit like that...take some pics of hell bent in the snow... :0
> *


shit man we got 9" of snow today. It was crazy because I was trailering the bubble top home from Dallas and it took me almost 5 hours to get home and it was only 60 miles. :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2008, 07:47 PM~10107921
> *shit man we got 9" of snow today. It was crazy because I was trailering the bubble top home from Dallas and it took me almost 5 hours to get home and it was only 60 miles. :uh:
> *


We didn't get shit out here in Wylie......

So Denton got 9" :0


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10107921
> *shit man we got 9" of snow today. It was crazy because I was trailering the bubble top home from Dallas and it took me almost 5 hours to get home and it was only 60 miles. :uh:
> *


piks or it didnt happen.


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 6 2008, 06:22 PM~10108258
> *piks or it didnt happen.
> *



X2

:biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

he'll have em he take pics of everthing


----------



## THE PETE-STA

uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 6 2008, 08:22 PM~10108258
> *piks or it didnt happen.
> *


Oh I got pics you can believe dat. I will post them after work tonight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10107921
> *shit man we got 9" of snow today. It was crazy because I was trailering the bubble top home from Dallas and it took me almost 5 hours to get home and it was only 60 miles. :uh:
> *


Thats funny cause Nicole got 9" of blow last night in Boca Raton.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 7 2008, 09:36 AM~10111806
> *Thats funny cause Nicole got 3" of limp dick last night in Boca Raton.
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

cant wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## DUVAL

you guys comen to tampa so we all can drink and play circle of death... :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 7 2008, 11:09 AM~10112040
> *you guys comen to tampa so we all can drink and play circle of death... :0
> *


 :around: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 11:58 AM~10111965
> *:0
> *


:twak: Eat it up, then beat it up.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 7 2008, 10:09 AM~10112040
> *you guys comen to tampa so we all can drink and play circle of death... :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Mar 7 2008, 10:05 AM~10112005
> *cant wait to see this thing finished.
> *


got my rechromed bumpers from backbump61


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:23 PM~10116201
> *got my rechromed bumpers from backbump61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:23 PM~10116201
> *got my rechromed bumpers from backbump61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

heres my pics from yesterday getting the bubbletop.


----------



## Skim

but I made it home...


----------



## Skim

I never seen snow like this here before. It was in the mid 70's the other day.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:35 PM~10116287
> *I never seen snow like this here before. It was in the mid 70's the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another one to the collection, i'm jealous!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 7 2008, 07:28 PM~10116238
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 08:35 PM~10116287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED YOU TO BUFF MY TRUCK OUT TO GET THE RUSTIC LOOK....... :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

crazy pics,,,,,,where's your big white truck? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 09:28 PM~10116239
> *heres my pics from yesterday getting the bubbletop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks solid


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 7 2008, 07:41 PM~10116329
> *crazy pics,,,,,,where's your big white truck?  :0
> *


I still got it but I cant really tow shit with it so I bought the chevy HD to pull my trailer.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 7 2008, 07:44 PM~10116351
> *It looks solid
> *


 Man you wouldnt believe how solid that car is. Theres not one speck of rust holes or bubbles on the whole exterior. The only rust I have found is on the floor boards because the idiots that shot out the windows made the inside carpet stay wet so its gonna need floors. Even the trunk pan looks solid from underneath. I havent opened the trunk yet because its locked. What do I need to do without messing up the trunk hole? I was thinking of using my drill and drilling a hole through the key hole. :dunno:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:28 PM~10116239
> *heres my pics from yesterday getting the bubbletop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  you beat me to it not fair I was working


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 7 2008, 07:50 PM~10116399
> * you beat me to it not fair I was working
> *


Man as soon as I saw it come up on craiglist I called that man quick. He said I was the first to call but as soon as I gave him the $750 bucks about 3 other people called and one guy even try to pull a come up and offer him $900 after he said I already bought it :0 I talked him down from the $1500 he was asking because I told him the glass was the most expensive part :cheesy: 

I had a feeling you was gonna see that bitch too. He said it had been sitting in that same spot for years out in Wylie but you couldnt see it from the road. I just thank god I didnt have to work that morning :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn that bubble top looks clean skim  it also looks like the paint on it is still in good condition :0 , I'm jealous that you have 2 61's


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2008, 07:56 PM~10116431
> *Damn that bubble top looks clean skim  it also looks like the paint on it is still in good condition :0 , I'm jealous that you have 2 61's
> *


iT LOOKS LIKE THE ORIGINAL HONDURAS MAROON :0


----------



## wired61

DAMN.....is all i can say :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 07:35 PM~10116287
> *I never seen snow like this here before. It was in the mid 70's the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



christmas in march? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

61 bubble :0


----------



## fortworthmex

YOU ARE ONE LUCKY INDIVIDUAL SKIM :yes:, BAD ASS 61 MAN


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10107921
> *shit man we got 9" of snow today. It was crazy because I was trailering the bubble top home from Dallas and it took me almost 5 hours to get home and it was only 60 miles. :uh:
> *





> _Originally posted by sicx13+Mar 6 2008, 07:22 PM~10108258-->
> 
> 
> 
> piks or it didnt happen.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:35 PM~10116287
> *I never seen snow like this here before. It was in the mid 70's the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 7 2008, 08:54 PM~10116795
> *YOU ARE ONE LUCKY INDIVIDUAL SKIM :yes:, BAD ASS 61 MAN
> *


Shit I just keep an eye open for a good deal :0 I think Im gonna end up building this car next :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

hey skim does the bubble top have 1 piece bumpers???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Mar 7 2008, 09:21 PM~10116982
> *hey skim does the bubble top have 1 piece bumpers???
> *


:nosad:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 07:44 PM~10116352
> *I still got it but I cant really tow shit with it so I bought the chevy HD to pull my trailer.
> *


hows it working for you? is it a 2500? i got a 1500 Z71 and its :uh: so im looking into a a hd or 2500 but dono just yet...


----------



## Texas Massacre

Nice new truck and 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10116372
> *Man you wouldnt believe how solid that car is. Theres not one speck of rust holes or bubbles on the whole exterior. The only rust I have found is on the floor boards because the idiots that shot out the windows made the inside carpet stay wet so its gonna need floors. Even the trunk pan looks solid from underneath. I havent opened the trunk yet because its locked. What do I need to do without messing up the trunk hole? I was thinking of using my drill and drilling a hole through the key hole. :dunno:
> *


I would have to say try taking out the back seat and see if you can reach with a long ass flat bland screw driver and pop it that way.Have done it a few times,sucks ass but it is the best way to go IMO.

Or have a skinny ass friend or a girl crawl into the truck(seen it done0 with a flat blade and pop it.

Then take the lock cylinder to a lock smith and have him make a key.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2008, 09:31 PM~10117072
> *hows it working for you? is it a 2500? i got a 1500 Z71 and its :uh: so im looking into a a hd or 2500 but dono just yet...
> *



Mines the 1500HD so its the 8 lug half ton with the 6.0 LS-2 engine. It pulls really well. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

thinking about selling my cutty and looking for a oldschool...


----------



## Skim

better come on in and quit fuckin with them starter kits.













J/K homie :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 08:47 PM~10116372
> *Man you wouldnt believe how solid that car is. Theres not one speck of rust holes or bubbles on the whole exterior. The only rust I have found is on the floor boards because the idiots that shot out the windows made the inside carpet stay wet so its gonna need floors. Even the trunk pan looks solid from underneath. I havent opened the trunk yet because its locked. What do I need to do without messing up the trunk hole? I was thinking of using my drill and drilling a hole through the key hole. :dunno:
> *


Take the seat out and you can sneak in from the back. If you don't fit duct tape a screw driver on a stick.

Bye the way thats not 9" this is......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 03:24 AM~10118990
> *better come on in and quit fuckin with them starter kits.
> J/K homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:44 PM~10116352
> *I still got it but I cant really tow shit with it so I bought the chevy HD to pull my trailer.
> *


i hear ya money bags :cheesy:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY SKIM WAS THAT 61 THE ONE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR SALE HOMIE I FOUND ONE I WAS GONNA SCOOP UP ON THERE BUT HOMEBOY SAID ITS IN WYLIE RO SOMETHING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 02:24 AM~10118990
> *better come on in and quit fuckin with them starter kits.
> J/K homie  :biggrin:
> *


my bro tell me the same shit. :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 10:48 PM~10117737
> *Mines the 1500HD so its the 8 lug half ton with the 6.0 LS-2 engine. It pulls really well.  :cheesy:
> *


Cool. How's it on gas? I was thinking of getting a diesel :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 11:48 PM~10117737
> *Mines the 1500HD so its the 8 lug half ton with the 6.0 LS-2 engine. It pulls really well.  :cheesy:
> *


thats exactly what i got....it pulls pretty good, i used it to pull the regal a bunch of times....im sure it would work just fine pulling that bubble to MY house....     (hint......hint......)


----------



## sicx13

some one mentioned they knew some makin a 62 into a 61. anyone got any pics??? i looked on the net and this was the only thing interesting i could find.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 7 2008, 08:54 PM~10117262
> *I would have to say try taking out the back seat and see if you can reach with a long ass flat bland screw driver and pop it that way.Have done it a few times,sucks ass but it is the best way to go IMO.
> 
> Or have a skinny ass friend or a girl crawl into the truck(seen it done0 with a flat blade and pop it.
> 
> Then take the lock cylinder to a lock smith and have him make a key.
> *


better get a flashlight and some bug spray. theres prolly mad spider and scorpions waitn in that bitch


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 8 2008, 06:08 PM~10122634
> *some one mentioned they knew some makin a 62 into a 61. anyone got any pics??? i looked on the net and this was the only thing interesting i could find.
> *


u know,,if i switched the tops,,,from my 61 and 62,,i would have 2 cars thats rare,,,,,a 61 rag,,,and a 62 bubbletop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 8 2008, 06:25 PM~10122694
> *better get a flashlight and some bug spray. theres prolly mad spider and scorpions waitn in that bitch
> *


I did not think of that.I am glad I do not live in an area with that kind of shit to get you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 8 2008, 06:08 PM~10122634
> *some one mentioned they knew some makin a 62 into a 61. anyone got any pics??? i looked on the net and this was the only thing interesting i could find.
> *


Thats Brians car He and mj cruisers be doing the bubble conversion but mj did the 61 conversion on a 62 rag for a customer already.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 8 2008, 06:25 PM~10122694
> *better get a flashlight and some bug spray. theres prolly mad spider and scorpions waitn in that bitch
> *


I crawled thru the trunk like yall said to.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 05:54 PM~10096867
> *Dakota Digital dash ordered from Bowtie Connection yesterday - thanks.
> BackBump61 on the fresh chromed 1 piece Cali Bumpers - Thanks bro
> 2 bar Dayton KO's from Lonestar - Thanks homie  :cheesy:
> *


i hate you!!! :angry: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 8 2008, 10:00 AM~10119956
> *HEY SKIM WAS THAT 61 THE ONE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR SALE HOMIE I FOUND ONE I WAS GONNA SCOOP UP ON THERE BUT HOMEBOY SAID ITS IN WYLIE RO SOMETHING
> *


thats the one i just bought.


----------



## Loco 61

DID U PICK UP UR CHROME TODAY.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, casuals, Big Doe, *TOPFAN*

Abel always up in this topic. :wave:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA I WAS GONNA GET IT FOR 800 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10123547
> *I crawled thru the trunk like yall said to.
> *


Did you find HOFFA's body in there :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Good job on your built, its coming out nice. Keep us posted... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 8 2008, 09:45 PM~10123787
> *DID U PICK UP UR CHROME TODAY.
> *


I am going to pick it up wednesday, He had everything done except for the long quarter panel mouldings so rather than make 2 trips, I will just get everything at the same time on wednesday. The snow storm fucked it up because they shut the shop down for 2 days because they commute from Ft Worth to Tyler.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 09:07 AM~10125692
> *I am going to pick it up wednesday, He had everything done except for the long quarter panel mouldings so rather than make 2 trips, I will just get everything at the same time on wednesday. The snow storm fucked it up because they shut the shop down for 2 days because they commute from Ft Worth to Tyler.
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

post more pics of the bubble top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 9 2008, 09:19 AM~10125875
> *post more pics of the bubble top!!! :biggrin:
> *


I got it to roll yesterday, the brakes were locked up solid but once I got the drums off and took out the brake shoes I didnt have any good stocks that held air so I had to put Daytons on it :uh:


----------



## SoMiami

Keep it going skim your work is motivation for my rag 1


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Mar 9 2008, 11:30 AM~10126426
> *Keep it going skim your work is motivation for my rag 1
> *


any pics? :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10123861
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, casuals, Big Doe, TOPFAN
> 
> Abel always up in this topic. :wave:
> *




I enjoy this topic.


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 08:29 AM~10125919
> *I got it to roll yesterday, the brakes were locked up solid but once I got the drums off and took out the brake shoes I didnt have any good stocks that held air so I had to put Daytons on it  :uh:
> *


Gangsta $hit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 AM~10132551
> *Gangsta $hit
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

there was a crawfish on the Dayton :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 11:36 AM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"CRAWFISH 61"


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 05:47 PM~10116372
> * What do I need to do without messing up the trunk hole? I was thinking of using my drill and drilling a hole through the key hole. :dunno:
> *


Take back seat out, slide through the opening between supports with ratchet, screwdriver and flashlight and unbolt lock mechanism and then use screwdriver to twist mechanisom. This is all off of memory from over 10 years ago, and many pounds ago.......Good luck and remember who knows whats in that trunk, lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Mar 10 2008, 02:08 PM~10134425
> *Take back seat out, slide through the opening between supports with ratchet, screwdriver and flashlight and unbolt lock mechanism and then use screwdriver to twist mechanisom.  This is all off of memory from over 10 years ago, and many pounds ago.......Good luck and remember who knows whats in that trunk, lol.
> 
> 
> *


Thats exactly what I did


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2008, 12:54 PM~10134350
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "CRAWFISH 61"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 02:36 PM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Skim You Have A Ranch And A Lake.... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

some one get the cayenne pepper. lmao


----------



## sicx13

anything interesting in the trunk?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10134747
> *:biggrin:
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

miami


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 10 2008, 04:55 PM~10135612
> *anything interesting in the trunk?
> *


Just a bunch of trash. I filled up 2 bags of trach, there were engine parts galore, news papers, baby shoes and a snake shed its skin over the top of all that. Im just glad it wasnt there when I crawled in to pop the trunk open.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 10:16 PM~10137282
> *miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: I see my ex-fiance's feet! :roflmao:

2002 show or 2003?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 06:44 PM~10116352
> *I still got it but I cant really tow shit with it so I bought the chevy HD to pull my trailer.
> *


I WANT TO SEE SOME SNOW FLINGIN PICS WITH THE FORD DAM IT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 12:36 PM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pop that bish in some hot water and eat it :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 10 2008, 11:24 PM~10139084
> *pop that bish in some hot water and eat it :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: I GOT SOME CRAWFISH BOIL SEASONING IN THE FRIG........ :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 01:36 PM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: dude that a sign your got a killer on your hands :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 01:36 PM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> *


"FISHY RAG"


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10134350
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "CRAWFISH 61"
> *




Herring Bate ?


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 11:36 AM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY HOMIE TOLD ME U CAN TAKE PENICILLEN FOR THAT PROBLEM!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

car needs some dayton 3 prongs.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 11 2008, 09:53 AM~10141683
> *"FISHY RAG"
> *


YUMMY :ugh: :ugh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Mar 11 2008, 12:05 PM~10141759
> *Herring Bate ?
> *


theres that werd again


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2008, 06:06 PM~10145327
> *theres that werd again
> *


isnt that my line? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10140314
> *X2 :biggrin:  I GOT SOME CRAWFISH BOIL SEASONING IN THE FRIG........ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 11 2008, 09:47 PM~10145701
> *isnt that my line? :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## DUVAL

I GOT BUG SPRAY 9.95 NIKKUAS :0


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 12:36 PM~10134227
> *there was a crawfish on the Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CRAW TRICK CRAW! lol


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

Anything new homie


----------



## BIG RED

I need a "Fishy Rag" fix.

Quit holding out man I will have your money hno:


----------



## midwest_swang

Anybody know what this piece is for? Is it worth anything or should I throw it out I found it in the trunk of my Chevy :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10155208
> *Anybody know what this piece is for? Is it worth anything or should I throw it out I found it in the trunk of my Chevy  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need that. how much :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10155208
> *Anybody know what this piece is for? Is it worth anything or should I throw it out I found it in the trunk of my Chevy  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


junk


----------



## Skim

I found this 62 rag today not far from my house. It is crushed in the back. I left a note on their door cuz no one was home so I will wait and go back. Its an SS too.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2008, 09:47 PM~10155658
> *I need that. how much :cheesy:
> *


Im just fuxin wit yall I had to give a year of my life and my left testical to get this one good luck on your hunt I will keep my eyes open for all of you that hit me up :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

never clock out.lmao


----------



## Loco 61

Damn Skim Ur On A Roll... Let One Of Us Homies Creep Up On Some Of THose RIdes LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

looking good skim did you recieve the brackets?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10155658
> *I need that. how much :cheesy:
> *


X2 i need one too


----------



## REV. chuck

heres your fucking herring 


its dead done deal now stfu 











kthanxbye


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

The 62 could be named "Fubar" which is actually what Hell Bent's name should've been. You got the car finding on lock...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2008, 11:52 PM~10155711
> *I found this 62 rag today not far from my house. It is crushed in the back. I left a note on their door cuz no one was home so I will wait and go back. Its an SS too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that mine?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 13 2008, 02:20 AM~10157142
> *heres your fucking herring  its dead  done deal now  stfu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kthanxbye
> *


theres that werd again


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 13 2008, 02:20 AM~10157142
> *heres your fucking herring
> its dead  done deal now  stfu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kthanxbye
> *


theres that werd again


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You can say that again


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2008, 09:47 AM~10157949
> *You can say that again
> *


:cheesy:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *LV 60*

This topic needs some LV60....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2008, 08:06 AM~10158015
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, LV 60
> 
> This topic needs some LV60....
> *


ahahha......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 13 2008, 03:36 AM~10157578
> *The 62 could be named "Fubar" which is actually what Hell Bent's name should've been. You got the car finding on lock...
> *


Hell Bents name should have been "Ace in the hole" from when it was found in that ditch.


----------



## Skim

I plan to have the whole car finished blocked by tomorrow. I an going to primer the car one more time then I will go to the doors.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10156323
> *looking good skim did you recieve the brackets?
> *


Yes I did and they are just what I needed Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2008, 06:00 PM~10161073
> *Hell Bents name should have been "Ace in the hole" from when it was found in that ditch.
> *


LMAO, that was a good one...I called this dipshit about that 61 I told you about and he never called back. I'll probably try again later on or tomorrow...it fuckin snowed over the weekend like a foot and today it's 60, only in the ohio valley.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Less Talky more Worky :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10155658-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need that. how much :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Mar 13 2008, 12:05 AM~10156568
> *X2 i need one too
> *


i found you one at pomona this past , 950 and needed replateing , needless to say it was still laying there when i left


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I found "Hell Bent 62" on e-bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevy-...tem300206641795


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 13 2008, 05:49 PM~10161764
> *i found you one at pomona this past , 950 and needed replateing , needless to say it was still laying there when i left
> *


950 LOL!!


----------



## CHELADAS75

heres some music that goes hand in hand with the build up

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wI6Pob-AoJ4


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2008, 06:00 PM~10161073
> *Hell Bents name should have been "Ace in the asshole" from when it was found in that ditch.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2008, 08:45 AM~10165794
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 13 2008, 05:49 PM~10161764
> *i found you one at pomona this past , 950 and needed replateing , needless to say it was still laying there when i left
> *


Im putting together a list of stuff, all the rubber, emblems lenses etc. be ready to ship some shit out :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Im just gonna put it out here. Im looking for a 61 grille guard and I have the money to buy one. It can need to be rechromed so that shit dont matter to me I will get it rechromed. Somebody PM me so I can get this shit out the way.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2008, 12:48 PM~10167439
> *Im just gonna put it out here. Im looking for a 61 grille guard and I have the money to buy one. It can need to be rechromed so that shit dont matter to me I will get it rechromed. Somebody PM me so I can get this shit out the way.
> *


i found one but the guy wants to sell the complete bumper


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 14 2008, 01:20 PM~10167647
> *i found one but the guy wants to sell the complete bumper
> *


How Much


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 13 2008, 04:49 PM~10161764
> *i found you one at pomona this past , 950 and needed replateing , needless to say it was still laying there when i left
> *


damn 950 is crazy. but i know atlest 10 people that wont one. and if ya think about it if they dont start repo ing them like the 62-63 then they might be worth 950 in a few years cause they wont be none left to buy!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10167439
> *Im just gonna put it out here. Im looking for a 61 grille guard and I have the money to buy one. It can need to be rechromed so that shit dont matter to me I will get it rechromed. Somebody PM me so I can get this shit out the way.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

This mofo said piss on a secret......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2008, 01:48 PM~10167439
> *Im just gonna put it out here. Im looking for a 61 grille guard and I have the money to buy one. It can need to be rechromed so that shit dont matter to me I will get it rechromed. Somebody PM me so I can get this shit out the way.
> *


I am sitting on two and this fool aint got the bread to spend. He's lying like a mafucca.


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10155809
> *Im just fuxin wit yall I had to give a year of my life and my left testical to get this one good luck on your hunt I will keep my eyes open for all of you that hit me up  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> 
> PLAYTIME SOUTH
> 
> 
> FUCK THE POLICE (unless your a lowrider lol)
> 
> 
> KEEP TALKIN IM BUILDIN!
> 
> 
> ***WESTSIDE CADDY KILLA***
> 
> *



any new pics skimmer?


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP BIG DOG....I FINALLY GOT NEW PICS OF THE EL NIKKUA 63....ITS HOT IN THE PURPLE ROOM :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 15 2008, 01:10 PM~10174657
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG....I FINALLY GOT NEW PICS OF THE EL NIKKUA 63....ITS HOT IN THE PURPLE ROOM  :0
> *


Jabbin' the poon.

SKIM GOT HIS PARTS BACK FROM THE CHROMER, SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR HIS NEW PICS COMING TONIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2008, 08:33 PM~10171618
> *I am sitting on two and this fool aint got the bread to spend. He's lying like a mafucca.
> *


you told me you were out! is it becuz im jewish?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 15 2008, 12:31 PM~10175076
> *Jabbin' the poon.
> 
> SKIM GOT HIS PARTS BACK FROM THE CHROMER, SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR HIS NEW PICS COMING TONIGHT.  :biggrin:
> *


  YES SIR


----------



## Skim

Picked up my chrome last night. It was like X Mas :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

started unwrapping my stuff....










some of spankys 49 parts were in there too..


----------



## Skim

about to mash out, peel out... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10156323
> *looking good skim did you recieve the brackets?
> *


yes sir... Thanks!


----------



## elias

nice


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by elias_@Mar 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10176705
> * nice
> *


thanks! Im excited to get all that stuff back.


----------



## elias

can't wait to see it all hooked up, gonna be a clean rag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> started unwrapping my stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $h!t Your Ride Is Going To Look F&%ken Nice Homie


----------



## DUVAL

> started unwrapping my stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $h!t Your Ride Is Going To Look F&%ken Nice Homie
> 
> 
> 
> HARD WORK HAS IT'S GREATEST REWARDS BABY...I'M SPEACHELESS.....
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## 79 cutty

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

yeah man, also thanks to Joe and Spanky from Blvd Aces when they came by to pick up their chrome I had them help me put the new rear end in the bubble top :biggrin: 




























Now I can roll that bitch up off the trailer.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 15 2008, 04:51 PM~10176703
> *about to mash out, peel out...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS

its alright.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 15 2008, 08:02 PM~10177011
> *its alright.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

let me get that grille guard


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10177366
> *:0
> 
> let me get that grille guard
> *


 :biggrin: no way MINE


----------



## BIG RED

Lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice. luckysumbish.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice. luckysumbish.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 15 2008, 08:23 PM~10176831
> * HARD WORK HAS IT'S GREATEST REWARDS BABY...I'M SPEACHELESS.....
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 15 2008, 04:51 PM~10176703
> *about to mash out, peel out...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brayz

im so envious :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 15 2008, 11:16 PM~10177366-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> let me get that grille guard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I guess you would still need one for the bubbletop.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 09:12 PM~10182429
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good, Wood. :nicoderm:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10177366
> *:0
> 
> let me get that grille guard
> *


don't need a grill guard no more


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 07:12 PM~10182429
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Got My grille guard with chrome bullets today from Backbump61. Thanks man. Thanks for all the parts today. I appreciate it man.


----------



## Skim

6 way power seat mechanism...










gotta make the seat trim :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Skim

also got the quarter panel I need to fix the bubble top. :cheesy: 










as well as a spare for the drivers side that I have as an extra just incase I ever need one.










also got all the glass to replace the broken glass in the new bubble top while I was there. No need for pics of that though..


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:0 :0 a bubble top and a drop top :0 

Thats bragging rights :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10183122
> *also got the quarter panel I need to fix the bubble top.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as a spare for the drivers side that I have as an extra just incase I ever need one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got all the glass to replace the broken glass in the new bubble top while I was there. No need for pics of that though..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## madmanmone61

Does it rain 61 chevy parts over your house?? Maybe I should move to Texas :biggrin: Thanks for the hook-up Skim. We'll see what happens!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn skim you doin it with the parts! im goin to have to let you find some for me!! seems like you got the 61 parts on lock! 

I need to be next on the grill guard waiting list and need the trim for the quarters 

o yea is your ebay name 1budhigherthenyours? seen some impala parts on there from krum TX figured it was u


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 16 2008, 11:08 PM~10184760
> *damn skim you doin it with the parts! im goin to have to let you find some for me!! seems like you got the 61 parts on lock!
> 
> I need to be next on the grill guard waiting list and need  the trim for the quarters
> 
> o yea is your ebay name 1bidhigherthenyours? seen some impala parts on there from krum TX figured it was u
> *


Yeah thats me. 1BidHigherThanYours

Shit man Backbump61 always has the 61 stuff on lock. I wish I had all the stuff he has.


----------



## rag-4




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10183122
> *also got the quarter panel I need to fix the bubble top.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That quarter is Kileen, hittin' hard like Texas.


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

might have to get me a 61 buble


----------



## Skim

also got my skirts yesterday. OG Foxcrafts and they fit nice. I was really concerned since I replaced both quarters how they would fit but they fit nice and snug.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How about a carb, you find anything like that yet :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 17 2008, 11:11 AM~10186622
> *How about a carb, you find anything like that yet :uh:
> *


:uh: *STRAIGHT UP CLOWNIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/i]


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 10:04 AM~10186583
> * might have to get me a 61 buble
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10183122
> *also got the quarter panel I need to fix the bubble top.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as a spare for the drivers side that I have as an extra just incase I ever need one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got all the glass to replace the broken glass in the new bubble top while I was there. No need for pics of that though..
> *


 :0 They cut the side moldings with the quarter.


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2008, 09:33 AM~10186721
> *:uh:  STRAIGHT UP CLOWNIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/i]
> *


They see me, they just ain't herrring me


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 17 2008, 10:04 AM~10186881
> *:0 They cut the side moldings with the quarter.
> *


 :0 Thats what I said :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

looks great skim!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 17 2008, 12:04 PM~10186881
> *:0 They cut the side moldings with the quarter.
> *


Foo, it be a Foe Doe...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 17 2008, 01:53 PM~10187659
> *They see me, they just ain't herrring me
> *


dood thats my werd.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 17 2008, 02:29 PM~10188977
> *looks great skim!
> *


Thanks. Still have a few things to round up and I am almost set.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2008, 04:13 PM~10190243
> *Thanks. Still have a few things to round up and I am almost set.
> *


can't wait to see.


----------



## cantgetenuf

im jealous.... a hardtop and a droptop


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Mar 17 2008, 08:26 PM~10191306
> *im jealous.... a hardtop and a droptop
> *


X2 :yessad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2008, 09:32 PM~10191343
> *X2    :yessad:
> *


:scrutinize: :uh: 

Loco 61 --> :buttkick: <-- MJ Cruisers :nono: :rofl:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10183856
> *:0  :0  a bubble top and a drop top :0
> 
> Thats bragging rights :0
> *


 :0 :0 ...and he might just have one more ace up his sleeve...


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10192609
> *:0  :0 ...and he might just have one more ace up his sleeve...
> *


COULD IT BE A WAGON............ :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2008, 07:32 PM~10191343
> *X2    :yessad:
> *


fool you got the same thing :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2008, 08:35 PM~10191362
> *:scrutinize:  :uh:
> 
> Loco 61 --> :buttkick: <-- MJ Cruisers :nono:  :rofl:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2008, 08:35 PM~10191362
> *:scrutinize:  :uh:
> 
> Loco 61 --> :buttkick: <-- MJ Cruisers :nono:  :rofl:
> *


 Ur Nuts :nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2008, 06:35 PM~10191362
> *:scrutinize:  :uh:
> 
> Loco 61 --> :buttkick: <-- MJ Cruisers :nono:  :rofl:
> *


Micheal Jackson :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2008, 05:13 PM~10190243
> *Thanks. Still have a few things to round up and I am almost set.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2008, 11:42 PM~10193606
> *fool you got the same thing :0
> *


But Ur Almost Done W/ Ur Vert.. I Havent Even Started On Mine  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10192609
> *:0  :0 ...and he might just have one more ace up his sleeve...
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2008, 12:50 AM~10193694
> *Ur Nuts :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2008, 09:17 AM~10195705
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Taking up a lot of Skim's free time as of lately.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=25028990


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

still an awesome topic


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10200141
> *still an awesome topic
> *


Thanks man. Trust me there is still a lot more to come. Pics and all its just gonna take some time


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2008, 07:30 PM~10200808
> *Thanks man. Trust me there is still a lot more to come. Pics and all its just gonna take some time
> *


this hobby revolves around time and money.....And lessons learned.

Keep it up Skim. Everyday you get closer to getting it done. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2008, 09:30 PM~10200808
> *Thanks man. Trust me there is still a lot more to come. Pics and all its just gonna take some time
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2008, 07:30 PM~10200808
> *Thanks man. Trust me there is still a lot more to come. Pics and all its just gonna take some time
> *


pics or it isnt happening


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2008, 05:36 AM~10195448
> *But Ur Almost Done W/ Ur Vert.. I Havent Even Started On Mine   :biggrin:
> *


neither have I :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 19 2008, 07:29 AM~10203722
> *neither have I :biggrin:
> *


You Guys Will Be Done Before I Start..  Thats Cool Cuz When Im Done, You Can Come Down N We'll All Roll 61s w/ The Rag Top Down.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2008, 05:59 AM~10203800
> *You Guys Will Be Done Before I Start..    Thats Cool Cuz When Im Done, You Can Come Down N We'll All Roll 61s w/ The Rag Top Down.
> *


u sure about that? :biggrin: looking good skim, the chrome is looking real nice


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2008, 08:27 PM~10183063
> *Got My grille guard with chrome bullets today from Backbump61. Thanks man. Thanks for all the parts today. I appreciate it man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 AM~10204680
> *u sure about that?  :biggrin: looking good skim, the chrome is looking real nice
> *


Yup... Have To Finish My Bubbletop First Than Get A House According To My Wife.. Before I Start My Vert.... :uh: .. Maybe Next Year I'll Have It Rolling


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 18 2008, 11:03 PM~10202519
> *pics or it isnt happening
> *


soon chucky, soon


----------



## DUVAL

have not been on much skim.......i need the hook up on the 58 impi


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what up homie  throw some strapes and 84s on it :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 18 2008, 11:03 PM~10202519
> *pics or it isnt happening
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2008, 12:39 PM~10206024
> *soon chucky, soon
> *


these fools will sit around and stare at pictures of the paint drying 


so post em up


----------



## Austin Ace

Hey Skim, 
Here is a link to the Lone Star Round Up here in Austin Texas , I thought you might wanna check it out.

http://www.lonestarroundup.com/


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2008, 08:12 AM~10195978
> *Taking up a lot of Skim's free time as of lately.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=25028990
> *



Hahahaha!! I got so mad when that chick filming missed the landing. I was sitting there watching it over and over agian and cursing the computer. Good call.

That chrome is instupidous. Illmatic. Hella fresh. Balls.

Uhhh, I need to get out of the house.

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 20 2008, 08:46 AM~10214171
> *Hey Skim,
> Here is a link to the Lone Star Round Up here in Austin Texas , I thought you might wanna check it out.
> 
> http://www.lonestarroundup.com/
> *



*We will be there again this year... :biggrin: 

2007 PIX -->* http://www.majestixcarclub.com/index53.htm


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2008, 06:30 PM~10200808
> *Thanks man. Trust me there is still a lot more to come. Pics and all its just gonna take some time  *


Shit, this man gonna have the rag and the bubble top done before most of the already started projects on this site ever hit the street


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 20 2008, 03:44 PM~10215654
> *Shit, this man gonna have the rag and the bubble top done before most of the already started projects on this site ever hit the street
> *


That's about the realest statement I've read on this website.  

For that, you get the HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD award.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2008, 02:27 PM~10215948
> *That's about the realest statement I've read on this website.
> 
> For that, you get the HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD award.
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 20 2008, 01:14 PM~10215422
> *We will be there again this year...  :biggrin:
> 
> 2007 PIX -->  http://www.majestixcarclub.com/index53.htm
> *


Ill keep an eye out for yall.


----------



## crucialjp

I just read through your topic at Impalas.net and I don't know what to say :0 . I've always passed this topic just because of the amount of post and pages cause I don't have time to read everything but the 9 pages there was a lot easier to go through. I can't wait to see the finished product. This was more inspiration for me and my project. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 21 2008, 11:20 AM~10222419
> *I just read through your topic at Impalas.net and I don't know what to say  :0  . I've always passed this topic just because of the amount of post and pages cause I don't have time to read everything but the 9 pages there was a lot easier to go through. I can't wait to see the finished product. This was more inspiration for me and my project.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah thanks man. :biggrin: I put that link up on impalas.net because this is like our playground for bullshit and pics but over there its just nothing but the pics and a few outside peoples comments for the folks who aint trying to hear about all the herring :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2008, 01:30 PM~10222499
> *Yeah thanks man.  :biggrin: I put that link up on impalas.net because this is like our playground for bullshit and pics but over there its just nothing but the pics and a few outside peoples comments for the folks who aint trying to hear about all the herring :0
> *



link to the other thread


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 12:41 PM~10222604
> *link to the other thread
> *


http://www.impalas.net/forums/showthread.php?t=686


----------



## Dylante63

I have saved almost every single picture :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 21 2008, 01:34 PM~10223070
> *I have saved almost every single picture :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

Hey Skim..I came across this today and the old man who owned it said he would probably let it go for 7 gs...whatcha tink son


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10210827
> *these fools will sit around and stare at pictures of the paint drying
> so post em up
> *


ttt


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## REV. chuck

i think skims been slacking :nono:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 21 2008, 11:30 PM~10227373
> *i think skims been slacking  :nono:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Hey Skim, I linked your posts from that other forum onto another site that I go to alot. Chevytalk.com and there are a few people who were wondering if you would put some posts of this build up over there. I know I am impressed and so were the people over there. It would be cool to get you to join there too.

http://www.chevytalk.com


----------



## Skim

heres that part


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 11:40 AM~10228642
> *heres that part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I missed that auction, sold for cheap.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 10:40 AM~10228642
> *heres that part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 : :0 ARe They Doing 61 Repos Now..? Let Me Kno.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2008, 12:51 PM~10229540
> *: :0  ARe They Doing 61 Repos Now..? Let Me Kno.
> *


I WANT A 61.....LET ME KNOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2008, 02:51 PM~10229540
> *: :0  ARe They Doing 61 Repos Now..? Let Me Kno.
> *


nope


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SHIBOO SAYS, "WHAT UP WIT THA UPDATE NIKKA!"


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 04:47 PM~10230767
> *SHIBOO SAYS, "WHAT UP WIT THA UPDATE NIKKA!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## repo

bad ass work i cee you know mike at mj crusers i got a 61 drop of him and it was a hard top made into a drop top :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by repo_@Mar 22 2008, 07:13 PM~10231141
> *bad ass work i cee you know mike at mj crusers i got  a 61 drop of him and it was a hard top made into a drop top :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Mocked up the OG Foxcrafts :0


----------



## Skim

Got my tank powdercoated semi gloss black. Im going to paint it the color of the car but I powdercoated it for protection.










Painted my pedals with epoxy black


----------



## Skim

Got my all chrome 72 spoke Daytons. This pic sucks because of the flash but you get the idea. They are really clean too. Stamped 13x7


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10231897
> *Mocked up the OG Foxcrafts :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMN ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10232001
> *DAMN ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !!   :thumbsup:
> *


hopefully that bitch will be in some color real soon.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10230767
> *SHIBOO SAYS, "WHAT UP WIT THA UPDATE NIKKA!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS IT HOMIE (NIKKUA).....YA....... :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10230767
> *SHIBOO SAYS, "WHAT UP WIT THA UPDATE NIKKA!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS IT HOMIE (NIKKUA).....YA....... :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 09:38 PM~10231923
> *Got my all chrome 72 spoke Daytons. This pic sucks because of the flash but you get the idea. They are really clean too. Stamped 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THATS GANSTA .................PUT SOME D'S ON IT..... :0


----------



## Skim

Also my Digital Dash came in from Bowtie Connection but ince I was in Phoenix the past week they sent it to the holding place in Dallas now I gotta go pick it up. They said if I hadnt called they were gonna send it back :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 12:48 AM~10232366
> *Also my Digital Dash came in from Bowtie Connection but ince I was in Phoenix the past  week they sent it to the holding place in Dallas now I gotta go pick it up. They said if I hadnt called they were gonna send it back  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Where in the hell is Grinch? 

 

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

wow finally updates :biggrin:  those skirts look good skim


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10232001
> *DAMN ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eseoso69

firme ranflas.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10231897
> *Mocked up the OG Foxcrafts :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the same car that was smooshed??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 23 2008, 01:59 AM~10233342
> *is this the same car that was smooshed??
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 07:32 AM~10233617
> *:0  :yes:
> *


smooshed


----------



## 310~SFCC

:wave: SKIM....YOU'VE DONE A GREAT JOB BRO


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10230767
> *SHIBOO SAYS, "WHAT UP WIT THA UPDATE NIKKA!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SHIBOO & SISTA STREET SAY, "WE LOVE YOU SKIM, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK WE ARE YOUR NUMBER 1 FANS!!!"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BOB T WANTED TO GIVE YOU PROPS ON YOUR BUILD, BUT HIS COMPUTER RESTRICTS THE VIEWING OF UPLOADED IMAGES.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 04:47 PM~10230767
> *SHIBOO SAYS, "WHAT UP WIT THA UPDATE NIKKA!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













HAHAAHAAHAA - Whats happenin Skim ............... My suster wants to know about them Updates


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 23 2008, 10:36 AM~10234797
> *BOB T WANTED TO GIVE YOU PROPS ON YOUR BUILD, BUT HIS COMPUTER RESTRICTS THE VIEWING OF UPLOADED IMAGES.
> 
> *




EXACTLY..................


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 04:32 AM~10233617
> *:0  :yes:
> *


crazy. major props skim :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 12:48 PM~10235193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 12:48 PM~10235193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10235250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so when can I get some molded arms for this bitch


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 01:02 PM~10235270
> *so when can I get some molded arms for this bitch
> *



get in line, theyre showin me how first :0


----------



## BlueBerry

I will find out on Monday if one of these guys comes thru on Monday ...........

I get 20-30 people saying they want a set but, Never commit to it ya know............ 

I will let ya know - I got some Arm Ideas that I will run past you before hand......... I gotta run & get some Easter Eats ............


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 01:13 PM~10235332
> *I will find out on Monday if one of these guys comes thru on Monday ...........
> 
> I get 20-30 people saying they want a set but, Never commit to it ya know............
> 
> I will let ya know - I got some Arm Ideas that I will run past you before hand......... I gotta run & get some Easter Eats ............
> *



Thats the difference between me and them. When its on its on.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 02:48 PM~10235193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

CALLIN' OUT NAMES UP IN HERE!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10232655
> *Where in the hell is Grinch?
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that table and go cart look familiar they would go hand in hand with a black ski mask nikka :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 23 2008, 04:41 PM~10235663
> *damn that table and go cart look familiar they would go hand in hand with a black ski mask nikka :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

Skim heard about that story last night. :biggrin:


----------



## renus

knew you was looking for one, good price :thumbsup:


----------



## renus

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-SS-IMP...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by renus_@Mar 23 2008, 06:35 PM~10236504
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-SS-IMP...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 12:30 PM~10235397
> *Thats the difference between me and them. When its on its on.
> *


square biz. green backs in white envelope within 24 hrs


----------



## Skim

I have been needing a header bow for a while now thats the only part of my top rack that was missing so I won this already chromed one on ebay today. Since the rest of the rack will be back from my plater soon it will be a nice addition to it.


----------



## Skim

I started taking the original bumpers apart so I can get the cross brace and brackets blasted and powdercoated. I took these pics mainly as reference so I can reassemble the braces and brackets on my one piece bumpers.


----------



## Skim

Probably some of the last primer pics you will see this time around. Ive got 3 days off to work on this thing to get the body completely done (except hood and doors) :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by renus_@Mar 23 2008, 05:32 PM~10236485
> *knew you was looking for one, good price :thumbsup:
> *


2 weeks ago I had no 61 grille guard. Now I have two :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 06:28 PM~10237219
> *I have been needing a header bow for a while now thats the only part of my top rack that was missing so I won this already chromed one on ebay today. Since the rest of the rack will be back from my plater soon it will be a nice addition to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i almost bid on that!!


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 12:30 PM~10235397
> *Thats the difference between me and them. When its on its on.
> *



I hear ya ,,, Just giving them the benefit of the Doubt ............. I expect to see a paypal transaction here by tomorrow - Otherwise Its on like Donkey Kong playin Ping Pong ...................





Its dont sound as cool when i say it ............  




On your primer blocking - Concentrate on a panel at a time ......... I like to use Wax & grease remover alot & wipe it on to get the surface wet - That way you can see any waves or small dents alot easier in conjunction with guide coat...........

It also cleans the areas for extra insurance...............................


If you have 3 days to work on it - Take 4 or 5 days to do it ...... The end result will be worth it................................................ I like to pay extra attention to the edges - Make sure they are sanded & "Round Smoothed" well...........!!

Nothing looks more like shit to me than seeing a edge that supposed to be round & its been sanded flat & not taken care of .................


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 23 2008, 04:06 PM~10236398
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Skim heard about that story last night.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10237959
> *On your primer blocking - Concentrate on a panel at a time ......... I like to use Wax & grease remover alot & wipe it on to get the surface wet - That way you can see any waves or small dents alot easier in conjunction with guide coat...........
> 
> It also cleans the areas for extra insurance...............................
> If you have 3 days to work on it - Take 4 or 5 days to do it ...... The end result will be worth it................................................ I like to pay extra attention to the edges - Make sure they are sanded & "Round Smoothed" well...........!!
> 
> Nothing looks more like shit to me than seeing a edge that supposed to be round & its been sanded flat & not taken care of .................
> *


good info, I read a lot of your info in the paint and body forum, remember the topic about spray polyester I started and it opened a can of worms lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 23 2008, 08:47 PM~10237886
> *damn i almost bid on that!!
> *


I did because I really needed a new bow. Mine was thrashed and the top frame is getting chromed and I knew by the time I got it back that damn bow was gonna come back to haunt my ass so I jumped at one second to go and swiped that bitch out from someone.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 21 2008, 11:57 AM~10222734
> *http://www.impalas.net/forums/showthread.php?t=686
> *


this thread is better on impalas .net. 
great work skim. looking firme.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 08:26 PM~10238233
> *I did because I really needed a new bow. Mine was thrashed and the top frame is getting chromed and I knew by the time I got it back that damn bow was gonna come back to haunt my ass so I jumped at one second to go and swiped that bitch out from someone.
> *


yea its hard to find a rust free bow by it self. and that ones already chrome so you wont have to worry about it. good call


----------



## DUVAL

CHECK OUT THAT SIGNATURE NIKKUA..................PROJECT RIDE DREAM TEAM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 23 2008, 10:03 PM~10238592
> *CHECK OUT THAT SIGNATURE NIKKUA..................PROJECT RIDE DREAM TEAM
> *


 :0 

If SIX*D*ONEFORLIFE dont get off his ass and werk, he gonna get the boot :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 23 2008, 09:57 PM~10238539
> *yea its hard to find a rust free bow by it self. and that ones already chrome so you wont have to worry about it. good call
> *


:yessad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10238741
> *:0
> 
> If SIXDONEFORLIFE dont get off his ass and werk, he gonna get the boot :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Mar 24 2008, 12:03 AM~10238592-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK OUT THAT SIGNATURE NIKKUA..................PROJECT RIDE DREAM TEAM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 24 2008, 12:26 AM~10238741
> *:0
> 
> If SIXDONEFORLIFE dont get off his ass and werk, he gonna get the boot :0
> *


 :0 That's real talk.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10238116
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 









Ready to see some color.... uffin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 23 2008, 09:03 PM~10238592
> *CHECK OUT THAT SIGNATURE NIKKUA..................PROJECT RIDE DREAM TEAM
> *


hell yea nikkua


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2008, 07:28 PM~10237219
> *I have been needing a header bow for a while now thats the only part of my top rack that was missing so I won this already chromed one on ebay today. Since the rest of the rack will be back from my plater soon it will be a nice addition to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need the tack strip that goes in the bow where the material staples to but I cant find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 08:59 AM~10240817
> *:biggrin:
> :0  That's real talk.
> *


shit your suppost to be the leader............  


skim tell this man whats up... hno:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## HighProCam

Holy Sheep Sh!t :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10241089-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need the tack strip that goes in the bow where the material staples to but I cant find it for sale anywhere.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't trip it will be found.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Mar 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10241375
> *shit your suppost to be the leader............
> skim tell this man whats up... hno:
> *


I got something else up my sleeve, so its all good. 

It is not going to be a Lowrider, but 100% Chevrolet and bad ass.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

where's that yard at?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 24 2008, 02:34 PM~10243151
> *where's that yard at?
> *


MY BACK YARD :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 01:01 PM~10242887
> *Don't trip it will be found.
> I got something else up my sleeve, so its all good.
> 
> It is not going to be a Lowrider, but 100% Chevrolet and bad ass.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2008, 10:45 AM~10241089
> *I need the tack strip that goes in the bow where the material staples to but I cant find it for sale anywhere.
> *


what does it look like or made of ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 24 2008, 05:44 PM~10243712
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10241032
> *hell yea nikkua
> *


WE TAKEN THIS BITCH OVER I KNOW WE SHOULD HAVE MORE HOMIES BUT..YOU GUYS ARE ALL I TALK TO ON THIS BISH :biggrin: 

PUT THAT SHIT ON YOU SIGNATURE.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ALL MY PEPPS WANT TO KNOW WHAT IS MEANS...THEY'LL FIGURE IT OUT(BOWTIE)


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 01:01 PM~10242887
> *Don't trip it will be found.
> I got something else up my sleeve, so its all good.
> 
> It is not going to be a Lowrider, but 100% Chevrolet and bad ass.
> *


sellout


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 07:55 PM~10244646
> *sellout
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 24 2008, 02:11 PM~10243450
> *MY BACK YARD :biggrin:
> *


cool then give me one of those 58's and a 62 :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 01:01 PM~10242887
> *Don't trip it will be found.
> I got something else up my sleeve, so its all good.
> 
> It is not going to be a Lowrider, but 100% Chevrolet and bad ass.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 25 2008, 12:26 AM~10248493
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HEY SKIM WHEN CAN I DROP MY 64 OFF AT YYOUR GARAGE FOR SOME WORK LOL


----------



## blackonblack64

skim you did a hell of a job bring back this rag :thumbsup: i need to finish weldin up a 62 for my og .. so i can get back on my 61 rag


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 24 2008, 09:38 PM~10247238
> *cool then give me one of those 58's and a 62 :biggrin:
> *


 :no: all the 58's are mine.......a 58 rag is my dream car :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10250039
> *:no: all the 58's are mine.......a 58 rag is my dream car :biggrin:
> *


I THIOUGHT IT WAS A HONDA DROPTOP LOL JUSS FUCKIN WITH YA FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 24 2008, 09:37 AM~10241416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Mar 25 2008, 02:26 AM~10248493-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 11:03 AM~10249699
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 24 2008, 10:37 AM~10241416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I WANT TO TAKE THESE CARS TO THE HOUSE AND GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Any new pics Skim?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 03:01 PM~10242887
> *Don't trip it will be found.
> I got something else up my sleeve, so its all good.
> 
> It is not going to be a Lowrider, but 100% Chevrolet and bad ass.
> *











 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 25 2008, 10:28 AM~10250256
> *Any new pics Skim?
> *


I got my Dakota Digital from Bowtie Connection today :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2008, 12:59 PM~10251481
> *I got my Dakota Digital from Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWRING_@Mar 25 2008, 09:55 AM~10250047
> *I THIOUGHT IT WAS A HONDA DWOPTOP LOL *



:yessad: the secrets out


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2008, 01:59 PM~10251481
> *I got my Dakota Digital from Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> *


any pics


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2008, 10:19 AM~10250608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 25 2008, 03:56 PM~10251976
> *:no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2008, 12:59 PM~10251481
> *I got my Dakota Digital from Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> *


PICS OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN..670.00 OUT THE DOOR????? :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2008, 10:19 AM~10250608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


JUST PAINTED ONE OF THESE MYSELF. POSTED IT IN CARS PAINTED IN GARAGE. NOT A LOLO, BUT AMERICAN MUSCLE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 25 2008, 08:54 AM~10250039
> *:no: all the 58's are mine.......a 58 rag is my dream car :biggrin:
> *


:angry:  Not even one of those 4 doors or that 59 rag i see :biggrin: . then hook me up with one of those 61's or 62's don't matter what kind preferably a rag but don't care. or any monte carlo parts if you have any  

i'll trade you this :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Muy buen trabajo Skim...eres perro pa soldar buey...el pinche sesenta y uno se va ver chingon de a madre...que mas puedo decir mas que estas haciendo un muy buen pinche jale... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2008, 01:46 PM~10251913
> *any pics
> *


I will have the face plate chromed because it comes machine finish :nono:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2008, 10:40 PM~10256058
> *I will have the face plate chromed because it comes machine finish :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Yeah It Needs To Be Chromed... But Still Looks Nice..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Chromed like yesterday......


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10256058
> *I will have the face plate chromed because it comes machine finish :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gonna drop some color in those grooves?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2008, 07:24 AM~10258165
> *Chromed like yesterday......
> *


Totally


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 26 2008, 08:28 AM~10258393
> *Totally
> *


..dude.


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 26 2008, 07:34 AM~10258427
> *..dude.
> *


Awesome!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

all this jibba jabba pitta patta, i pitty these fools


----------



## SoTexCustomz

this topic needs more paint


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

_*This topic is <span style=\'color:red\'>hot</span>*_.....


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10262726
> *This topic is <span style=\'color:red\'>hot</span>.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alll you need now is sum herring and we can eat :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2008, 06:23 PM~10262726
> *This topic is <span style=\'color:red\'>hot</span>.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10262726
> *This topic is <span style=\'color:red\'>hot</span>.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im thinkin this is was rich ******** do for fun and with to much free time!! let me find out that was an all gold!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

o yea skim just bid on that header bow!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 26 2008, 05:20 PM~10262289
> *this topic needs more paint
> *


 :0 

Get this shit. So I set the decklid up on its side so I could move some shit around and a big gust of wind came through the side shop door and I hear WHAMMM!!!
That bitch fell and hit the passenger side quarter panel :angry: I had to fix that and I gotta fix the trunk lid cuz the lip got tweaked about 4" long. :uh: 

I didnt even want to take pics.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10264542
> *o yea skim just bid on that header bow!!!
> *


i saw that


----------



## Skim

*TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61.* I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10265429
> *TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61. I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE  :uh:
> *


no just get some green icing(paint) on the firewall!! when you takin the body off? you aint goin to do the belly first?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 12:37 AM~10265429
> *TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61. I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE  :uh:
> *


 :guns: Just Do It Like We Do It Texas.... Get Our Six Shooters N Light Up The Sky.. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10264576
> *:0
> 
> Get this shit. So I set the decklid up on its side so I could move some shit around and a big gust of wind came through the side shop door and I hear WHAMMM!!!
> That bitch fell and hit the passenger side quarter panel  :angry:  I had to fix that and I gotta fix the trunk lid cuz the lip got tweaked about 4" long.  :uh:
> 
> I didnt even want to take pics.
> *



thats what u get for not painting it 3 weeks ago 

quit slacking


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 26 2008, 11:51 PM~10265513
> *no just get some green icing(paint) on the firewall!! when you takin the body off? you aint goin to do the belly first?
> *


Im building the body cart hopefully this weekend


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 09:05 PM~10264576
> *:0
> 
> Get this shit. So I set the decklid up on its side so I could move some shit around and a big gust of wind came through the side shop door and I hear WHAMMM!!!
> That bitch fell and hit the passenger side quarter panel  :angry:  I had to fix that and I gotta fix the trunk lid cuz the lip got tweaked about 4" long.  :uh:
> 
> I didnt even want to take pics.
> *


 :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 01:09 AM~10265990
> *Im building the rotisserie hopefully this weekend
> *


I'm getting mine this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 12:05 AM~10264576
> *:0
> 
> Get this shit. So I set the decklid up on its side so I could move some shit around and a big gust of wind came through the side shop door and I hear WHAMMM!!!
> That bitch fell and hit the passenger side quarter panel  :angry:  I had to fix that and I gotta fix the trunk lid cuz the lip got tweaked about 4" long.  :uh:
> 
> I didnt even want to take pics.
> *


Pics or your lieing



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 01:37 AM~10265429
> *TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61. I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE  :uh:
> *


You should cake.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10265429
> *TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61. I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE  :uh:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 26 2008, 11:59 PM~10264537
> *im thinkin this is was rich ******** do for fun and with to much free time!! let me find out that was an all gold!! lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aint nuthin but a backwood bbq son.


----------



## steamboat

Sorry to here that Skim old buddy. Maybe if you would've put the cake on fender it wouldn't have dented it?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10264576
> *:0
> 
> Get this shit. So I set the decklid up on its side so I could move some shit around and a big gust of wind came through the side shop door and I hear WHAMMM!!!
> That bitch fell and hit the passenger side quarter panel  :angry:  I had to fix that and I gotta fix the trunk lid cuz the lip got tweaked about 4" long.  :uh:
> 
> I didnt even want to take pics.
> *


do you wet your floors when painting?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 12:37 AM~10265429
> *TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61. I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE  :uh:
> *


celabration bitches :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10265429
> *TODAY IS THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HELL BENT 61. I WONDER SHOULD I BUY IT A CAKE  :uh:
> *


 :yes: AND SOME CHROME PARTS but send them my way


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10271300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Story on this?   :dunno: :around:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10271616
> *Story on this?      :dunno:  :around:
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10271724
> *x2
> *


+1


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Mar 27 2008, 09:26 PM~10271616-->
> 
> 
> 
> Story on this?      :dunno:  :around:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kandy [email protected] 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10271724
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 09:44 PM~10271728
> *+1
> *


:roflmao: 

The Legendary Pete Trejo


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 06:53 AM~10275094
> *:roflmao:
> 
> The Legendary Pete Trejo
> *


Hater


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2008, 05:35 PM~10270721
> *do you wet your floors when painting?
> 
> *


Yes but I didnt get to paint yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Skim

reassembled my headlight bezels. They came out nice all re-rivited together. Hard to believe these were pretty beat up.


----------



## Skim

Convertible body bushings arrived.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10281766
> *reassembled my headlight bezels. They came out nice all re-rivited together. Hard to believe these were pretty beat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chromed?


----------



## Skim

fixed the dent in the quarter panel.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 28 2008, 11:47 PM~10281774
> *chromed?
> *


Yessir. All the aluminum has been chrome plated on the whole car.


----------



## Skim

working my fenderwells in preperation for paint.


----------



## Skim

Core support almost ready for some color.


----------



## Skim

Fenders about ready to be jammed. I will paint the car assembled once the backsides are sprayed that way I can do all my adjusting with out scratching anything.


----------



## Skim

Dash wet sanded and about to be sprayed.


----------



## Skim

Its Six One Central in Krum Texas. Seth better step his game up.


----------



## BlueBerry

Nice pics there................


Them arms were sold but,,, I have another fresh set if your still lookin.............???


Say - i seen you were using bomb can guide coat ................... I like to use regular Black urethane & Over reduce it - Spray it out of your normal gun & it works like a charm for me............... 

It covers more evenly so you get more visual detail out of it after blockng 

But,, I guess your already done ................ hahaha






What primers & that are you using ???????? I always wanted to use the Yellow stuff !!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2008, 04:35 PM~10270721
> *do you wet your floors when painting?
> 
> *




Wet the floor , Lay down a sheet of Masking plastic over it & then drive your car over that ..........................


Everything helps...........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Good job Skim.... cant wait for some color homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2008, 07:56 AM~10282556
> *Good job Skim.... cant wait for some color homie
> *


 :0 Lookin Good Skim


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2008, 03:48 AM~10282260
> *Its Six One Central in Krum Texas. Seth better step his game up.
> *


Six Deuce...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 29 2008, 09:47 AM~10283031
> *Six Deuce...
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## steamboat

You should've just restored the four doors.


:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 29 2008, 03:46 AM~10282424
> *Wet the floor , Lay down a sheet of Masking plastic over it & then drive your car over that ..........................
> Everything helps...........
> *


Yeah the car will be sprayed in a booth. I still gotta do a new drop in trunk pan.
The loose parts i am painting in the booth in Ft Worth tomorrow.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2008, 02:10 PM~10284495
> *Yeah the car will be sprayed in a booth. I still gotta do a new drop in trunk pan.
> The loose parts i am painting in the booth in Ft Worth tomorrow.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2008, 04:10 PM~10284495
> *Yeah the car will be sprayed in a booth. I still gotta do a new drop in trunk pan.
> The loose parts i am painting in the booth in Ft Worth tomorrow.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2008, 07:56 AM~10282556
> *Good job Skim.... cant wait for some color homie
> *


x2


----------



## FiveNine619

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w94twPd7n7E&feature=related


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Mar 29 2008, 07:45 PM~10285895
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w94twPd7n7E&feature=related
> *


----------



## -SUPER62-

cars lookin tight as fuck homie...cant wait to see it rollin the streets....


----------



## repo

grt back to work so i can cee it done :0


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 06:38 PM~10285836
> *x2
> *


+1


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Whats cracken Skim the cars looking good shit I wish I had your cash homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

found these on cragslist

http://toledo.craigslist.org/pts/623695192.html


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 30 2008, 08:09 AM~10288407
> *found these on cragslist
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/pts/623695192.html
> *



:ugh: :around:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 30 2008, 10:09 AM~10288407
> *found these on cragslist
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/pts/623695192.html
> *


 :uh: wtf


----------



## BIG RED

SKIM you should have kept one of the four doors to do this :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 30 2008, 03:26 PM~10289937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIM you should have kept one of the four doors to do this :ugh:
> *


61 box top


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2008, 01:30 PM~10289953
> *61 box top
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP BIG DOG....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 05:03 AM~10288188
> *Whats cracken Skim the cars looking good shit I wish I had your cash homie :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: Im broke man..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2008, 10:48 PM~10293115
> *:ugh: Im broke man..
> *


but your hands are not.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

* SAYS, "IT'S ALL IN A HALF DAYS WORK"*








:wow: :|


----------



## lone star

boy forgot the paint at home


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## REV. chuck

hey skim

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/car/624449528.html


----------



## 155/80/13

hey check this out skim, looks pretty solid :dunno:
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/car/624286778.html


----------



## 155/80/13

who are these chicks?


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work. Lets see some paint.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2008, 08:14 PM~10293342
> * SAYS, "IT'S ALL IN A HALF DAYS WORK"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 30 2008, 10:14 PM~10294365
> *hey skim
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/car/624449528.html
> *


I don't think Skim is into fat chicks. I'd roll it though. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2008, 03:10 PM~10284495
> *Yeah the car will be sprayed in a booth. I still gotta do a new drop in trunk pan.
> The loose parts i am painting in the booth in Ft Worth tomorrow.
> *


Then we should have Pics by now!?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 31 2008, 10:45 AM~10296064
> *Then we should have Pics by now!?
> *


This fool forgot to bring his materials this weekend when he went to the shop.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:55 AM~10296490
> *This fool forgot to bring his materials this weekend when he went to the shop.
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:55 AM~10296490
> *This fool forgot to bring his materials this weekend when he went to the shop.
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 10:55 AM~10296490
> *This fool forgot to bring his materials this weekend when he went to the shop.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2008, 09:14 PM~10293342
> * SAYS, "IT'S ALL IN A HALF DAYS WORK"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:55 AM~10296490
> *This fool forgot to bring his materials this weekend when he went to the shop.
> *


He slippin!


----------



## Sixty34me

damn skim the car looks good so far


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 31 2008, 01:55 PM~10298644
> *damn skim the car looks good so far
> *


Thanks. I spent all day prepping the wheel wells, core support, bumper fillers etc ready for paint in the morning. Im really excited to finally get some color down.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2008, 09:23 PM~10302792
> *Thanks. I spent all day prepping the wheel wells, core support, bumper fillers etc ready for paint in the morning. Im really excited to finally get some color down.
> *


 hno: hno: cant wait to see pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 31 2008, 09:47 PM~10303046
> *hno:  hno:  cant wait to see pics
> *


I will post them tomorrow night for sure


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2008, 10:50 PM~10303088
> *I will post them tomorrow night for sure
> *


 :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2008, 09:50 PM~10303088
> *I will post them tomorrow night for sure
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn I gotta bump this topic.......


it was almost at the bottom of page 1. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:55 AM~10296490
> *This fool forgot to bring his materials this weekend when he went to the shop.
> *


True story. Check this shit out. I was in such a hurry to get to the body shop that I took out the box with my materials in it to make more room in the back seat of the truck and loaded up some shit so it wouldnt rub on eachother. Then I drove off with the suplies sitting in my driveway like a dumb ass. I didnt realize it until I was about 40 miles away :twak: 
Thats like taking the picnic basket out and leaving it in the driveway because you tried to make room for a lawn chair. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2008, 04:55 AM~10305082
> *True story. Check this shit out. I was in such a hurry to get to the body shop that I took out the box with my materials in it to make more room in the back seat of the truck and loaded up some shit so it wouldnt rub on eachother. Then I drove off with the suplies sitting in my driveway like a dumb ass. I didnt realize it until I was about 40 miles away :twak:
> Thats like taking the picnic basket out and leaving it in the driveway because you tried to make room for a lawn chair. :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :tears: :burn: :nono: :banghead: hno: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2008, 03:55 AM~10305082
> *True story. Check this shit out. I was in such a hurry to get to the body shop that I took out the box with my materials in it to make more room in the back seat of the truck and loaded up some shit so it wouldnt rub on eachother. Then I drove off with the suplies sitting in my driveway like a dumb ass. I didnt realize it until I was about 40 miles away :twak:
> Thats like taking the picnic basket out and leaving it in the driveway because you tried to make room for a lawn chair. :uh:
> *


Classic! We've all done it.


----------



## gmag69

So did you go back and get it or what? I'd have turned that bitch around and headed home. You bull shittin us? I feel an April fools coming on. :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Loco 61

Damn Skim Ur Car Flys Over Trees


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 11:00 AM~10306786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 11:00 AM~10306786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 10:00 AM~10306786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Oh Snap! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Apr 1 2008, 09:30 AM~10305961
> *So did you go back and  get it or what? I'd have turned that bitch around and headed home. You bull shittin us? I feel an April fools coming on. :scrutinize:  :yes:
> *


Nah for reals. But the good thing is I got the dash and some other stuff painted.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10311918
> *Nah for reals. But the good thing is I got the dash and some other stuff painted.
> *


any pics?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 1 2008, 09:14 PM~10311991
> *any pics?
> *


Yes I took some but I had to pick my brother up from the airport so I didnt have time to load them before coming into work.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2008, 10:09 PM~10311918
> *Nah for reals. But the good thing is I got the dash and some other stuff painted.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Apr 1 2008, 09:30 AM~10305961
> *So did you go back and  get it or what? I'd have turned that bitch around and headed home. You bull shittin us? I feel an April fools coming on. :scrutinize:  :yes:
> *


No instead I painted the tailgate to my grey truck.
I did take pics of what I started but it wont be til later this afternoon I can post up some pics and you guys can tell me what u think about the color. I really like it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Less Parlayin, more paintin


----------



## steamboat

It's cool Skim. Yesterday I drove 45 minutes to get my tires only to find out they didn't have them, so I'm gonna go back today and get them hooked up. Put those pics up.

Stat!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2008, 05:39 AM~10314259
> *Less Parlayin, more paintin
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:10 AM~10314091
> *No instead I painted the tailgate to my grey truck.
> I did take pics of what I started but it wont be til later this afternoon I can post up some pics and you  guys can tell me what u think about the color. I really like it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 05:10 AM~10314091
> *No instead I painted the tailgate to my grey truck.
> I did take pics of what I started but it wont be til later this afternoon I can post up some pics and you  guys can tell me what u think about the color. I really like it.
> *


$3500 NEGO. It's gonna take some time.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

GOOD JOB SKIM! CAR IS COMING OUT REAL NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10311918-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nah for reals. But the good thing is I got the dash and some other stuff painted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sux man but it's cool you got a few things painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 02:10 AM~10314091
> *No instead I painted the tailgate to my grey truck.
> I did take pics of what I started but it wont be til later this afternoon I can post up some pics and you  guys can tell me what u think about the color. I really like it.
> *


Can't wait to see them. Got to love seeing paint going on all that hard work. :werd:


----------



## Austin Ace

Hey Skim are you spraying your own ride?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

he's doing EVERYTHING


----------



## -SUPER62-

what up Skim...got your text yesterday, that color looks tight as fuck homie...the car is gonna be turnin heads like a muthafucka... I'm in Cali rite now but when I get back I wanna stop by and check it out...keep up the good work homie.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 2 2008, 04:15 PM~10318061
> *what up Skim...got your text yesterday, that color looks tight as fuck homie...the car is gonna be turnin heads like a muthafucka... I'm in Cali rite now but when I get back I wanna stop by and check it out...keep up the good work homie.
> *


My Damn Phone Didnt Let The Pic Come Thro :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10318389
> *My Damn Phone Didnt Let The Pic Come Thro :angry:
> *


Heres some pics so you can see the color.


----------



## REYXTC

Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I wanted to do the dash to make sure I was going to be happy with the color after all and I think its just what I wanted.


----------



## Skim




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm feeling it alot bro.


----------



## Skim

Gotta finish blocking the car out and it will be next. I still have some welding to do in the trunk area though.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

thats gonna be one badd mofo


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:50 PM~10319286
> *Heres some pics so you can see the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINTY :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How many coats of clear and base? Details


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2008, 06:07 PM~10319436
> *How many coats of clear and base? Details
> *


that was all single stage no clear. 3 coats.


----------



## elias

color looks good dog.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

well I'll be damned


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 06:15 PM~10319501
> *that was all single stage no clear. 3 coats.
> *


Turned out great for single stage. I did the same on my engine and engine bay. I'll be going 3 stage on the body though, I assume you are too....


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM SKIM! ITS LOOKIN GOOD, NICE PICK ON THE COLOR!


----------



## 1mexikan

layin it down good...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10319354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the color hommie we sell wire wheels and acc


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10319375
> *Gotta finish blocking the car out and it will be next. I still have some welding to do in the trunk area though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skirts on an old school is a must :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10319286
> *Heres some pics so you can see the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like ass skum bum 

i seen one of ur trains today but the blackberry dont have a camera :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 12:00 PM~10306786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the funniest shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 2 2008, 10:41 PM~10320613
> *looks like ass    skum bum
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 2 2008, 05:01 PM~10319394
> *thats gonna be one badd mofo
> *


*X2*


----------



## hotstuff5964

shit is looking good skimbo slice

what type of paint gun you using?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 2 2008, 08:41 PM~10320613
> *looks like ass    skum bum
> 
> i seen one of ur trains today    but the blackberry dont have a camera  :dunno:
> *


damn no pics u slippin :0 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10321004
> *shit is looking good skimbo slice
> 
> what type of paint gun you using?
> *


On that stuff I used a simple De vilbis HVLP 2.0 with low pressure. Its fine for those parts but on the rest of the car I will be using a higher grade gun and the spray booth at my buddies body shop.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10321004
> *shit is looking good skimbo slice
> 
> what type of paint gun you using?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

love the color Skim


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 10:33 PM~10321218
> *On that stuff I used a simple De vilbis HVLP 2.0 with low pressure. Its fine for those parts but on the rest of the car I will be using a higher grade gun and the spray booth at my buddies body shop.
> *


you used a 2.0 tip :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 2 2008, 07:55 PM~10321493
> *i like 2.0" mushroom tips :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKING GOOD SKIMPY :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 2 2008, 09:55 PM~10321493
> *you used a 2.0 tip :0
> *


 :yes: and not one single run


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 2 2008, 11:11 PM~10321705
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 2 2008, 11:11 PM~10321705
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


fuck you pete!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

EL NIKKUA HAS A PARTY IN HIS THREAD.................HE CUTE OFF HIS DEAD LINE............... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 05:56 PM~10319354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 09:31 PM~10321186
> *damn no pics u slippin  :0  :uh:
> *


i was running late and all pissed off then i seen your shit on the side and was like damn no camera and was even more pissed off :angry: 

it was all faded and shit needs a fresh coat 


get on it when ur done with this 61



oh and you know i love you shit looks good for a black man 

you know when this is done im gonna have to dispatch a white man to follow you around and flatten the tires


cant have you coming up now


----------



## CE 707

damm bro you have came along way keep up the good work


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 3 2008, 12:47 AM~10323034
> *damm bro you have came along way keep up the good work
> *


Thanks man, I cant wait till the whole thing is done but I aint gonna rush it by any means.


----------



## Loco 61

Daaaaamn... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10319286
> *Heres some pics so you can see the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! 

You painting the car completely that color, or are you putting a different color inside the trim piece? (The rear triangle part) :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

looks good skim color gangstaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

nice!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 05:54 PM~10319323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks similar to the color on my truck.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 3 2008, 11:13 AM~10324996
> *Looks similar to the color on my truck.
> *


haven't seen your truck in a while. sell it yet?


----------



## sicx13

Slim, Are both of your 61s gonna be lifted????


----------



## ElMonte74'

Well I'll be damned it actually has some color on it :biggrin: Looks good skim I think i may use that color on one of my dads trucks


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

really nice color chose keep up the good work skim :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR IN THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 3 2008, 02:07 PM~10325991
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR IN THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH :0
> *


X2


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 3 2008, 11:14 AM~10325003
> *haven't seen your truck in a while. sell it yet?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Not yet... I retired it from the show scene. Working on the next ride...


----------



## northwestG

great build!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Apr 3 2008, 01:17 PM~10326058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Not yet... I retired it from the show scene.  Working on the next ride...
> *


 :0 
after seeing the truck.... i can't wait to see the next ride.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 3 2008, 01:42 PM~10326258
> *:0
> after seeing the truck.... i can't wait to see the next ride.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

another damn VW color :uh:


----------



## vertex

NOT FEELING IT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 05:54 PM~10319323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

very nice


----------



## slo

NICE!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:biggrin: :biggrin: lovin it!! you goin to paint the belly first? or the body?


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that color!!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10329838
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  lovin it!! you goin to paint the belly first? or the body?
> *


 thats a question i've been meaning to ask, is the belly getting painted??? what about the frame???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2008, 05:11 PM~10326988
> *another damn VW color  :uh:
> *


Better than that 1956 Hanes shit stain brown.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10330337
> *Better than that 1956 Hanes shit stain brown.
> *


hahahahahaa


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good skim.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 3 2008, 10:19 PM~10331103
> *looks good skim.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:50 PM~10319286
> *Heres some pics so you can see the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  and so it starts.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:55 PM~10319343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do the dash to make sure I was going to be happy with the color after all and I think its just what I wanted.
> *



Me too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

The white trim would make it pop off. Some of the VW's were two tone, do it up.


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Apr 2 2008, 05:48 PM~10319710
> *DAM SKIM! ITS LOOKIN GOOD, NICE PICK ON THE COLOR!
> *


x2


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 4 2008, 10:10 AM~10333060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## Loco 61

DID THEY COME OUT THE SAME HOLE?


----------



## elias

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 4 2008, 08:10 AM~10333060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10330337
> *Better than that 1956 Hanes shit stain brown.
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH SHIT STAINS :0


----------



## repo

nice but you need to do it in a candy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Apr 4 2008, 09:10 AM~10333060-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elias_@Apr 4 2008, 10:19 AM~10333642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by repo_@Apr 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10334422
> *nice but you need to do it in a candy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

done yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 4 2008, 03:11 PM~10335019
> *done yet?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 4 2008, 09:10 AM~10333060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 4 2008, 10:10 AM~10333060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


precious  :angel:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@Apr 4 2008, 05:56 PM~10337197
> *They die. Whether by thier own hand or the government it eventually happens. Only the best cults go that extra mile so be ready to drink the kool-aid before you board the space ship.
> *


hey skim


how bout a sequel


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 3 2008, 09:50 PM~10330297
> *thats a question i've been meaning to ask, is the belly getting painted??? what about the frame???
> *


Im doing the frame seperate. Im building a hardtop frame (Canadian) full wrap but adding the 4 extra mounts and yes painted to match as well as the belly.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 3 2008, 03:11 PM~10326988-->
> 
> 
> 
> another damn VW color  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vertex_@Apr 3 2008, 04:23 PM~10327459
> *NOT FEELING IT
> *


  

cant please everybody so I choose to please me.


----------



## Skim

Got the bubbletop moved inside. Now they are neighbors.


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Skim

still working...


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2008, 09:54 AM~10333431
> *DID THEY COME OUT THE SAME HOLE?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

On its final blocking of the quarter panels.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10344042
> *
> 
> cant please everybody so I choose to please me.
> *


im just fuckin with you. its a nice color i like it

i love you hommie we sell acc


----------



## jcutty

lookin good lovin the color :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 08:27 PM~10344099
> *im just fuckin with you. its a nice color i like it
> 
> i love you hommie we sell acc
> *


 :0 

My Little brother came out from California to pick up his 59 so he had to bust a Dr Dre.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 5 2008, 10:27 PM~10344099-->
> 
> 
> 
> im just fuckin with you. its a nice color i like it
> 
> i love you hommie we sell acc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10344177
> *:0
> 
> My Little brother came out from California to pick up his 59 so he had to bust a Dr Dre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10344177
> *:0
> 
> My Little brother came out from California to pick up his 59 so he had to bust a Dr Dre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look just like that ***** :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :around:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10344177
> *:0
> 
> My Little brother came out from California to pick up his 59 so he had to bust a Dr Dre.
> 
> *


Pics of the 59?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10344177
> *:0
> 
> My Little brother came out from California to pick up his 59 so he had to bust a Dr Dre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is funny as hell-o


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

That bubbletop looks solid as fuck dude. You stole that mothafucker for $750. Wish there were some Impala's here that solid for $750.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 5 2008, 05:59 PM~10343615
> *hey skim
> how bout a sequel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit that looks exactly as it Did when Skim bought only it wasn't in a ditch with another car on top of it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 5 2008, 06:59 PM~10343615
> *hey skim
> how bout a sequel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

for all u other 61 rag fanatics,,,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225750270


----------



## Skim

and another...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225751369


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 5 2008, 08:46 PM~10344982-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> for all u other 61 rag fanatics,,,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225750270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 08:48 PM~10344995
> *and another...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225751369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 08:40 PM~10344177
> *:0
> 
> My Little brother came out from California to pick up his 59 so he had to bust a Dr Dre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beobe-T likes that pose too :roflmao:


----------



## hoehand

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 07:21 PM~10344061
> *Got the bubbletop moved inside. Now they are neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are going to make me spend some damn money aren't you?

I'll be home this week. I'll bring the beer.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 11:46 PM~10344982
> *:0
> 
> for all u other 61 rag fanatics,,,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225750270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


9k buyitnow :0

id scoop that bitch up in a second if i had the cashola  


you see that 56 rag next to it in one of the pics? :0


----------



## the GRINCH

nice color , i found your addy , you want me to go ahead and ship that shit out allready or what , call me with a list of what you want i will ship out on tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2008, 11:57 AM~10347453
> *nice color , i found your addy , you want me to go ahead and ship that shit out allready or what  , call me with a list of what you want i will ship out on tuesday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hoehand_@Apr 6 2008, 09:32 AM~10346681
> *You are going to make me spend some damn money aren't you?
> 
> I'll be home this week. I'll bring the beer.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh Skim I saw a VW Beetle with that same color on it with white fenders and man was it clean :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 07:25 PM~10344090
> *On its final blocking of the quarter panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hows that sander, looks like it will bend in the middle, does it work good?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 09:21 PM~10344061
> *Got the bubbletop moved inside. Now they are neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cantgetenuf

havent posted in here in a while..

car looks good... cant wait to see it finished


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 5 2008, 10:46 PM~10344982-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> for all u other 61 rag fanatics,,,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225750270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 10:48 PM~10344995
> *and another...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...tem330225751369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just don't think anyone else can top what you did with your rag homie. great work so far.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 6 2008, 05:26 PM~10348798
> *i just don't think anyone else can top what you did with your rag homie. great work so far.
> *


i have some things up my sleeve :biggrin: he is doing a great job , there is not many people that can build a car from scratch , 
1 . welding 
2 . fabrication 
3 . body work 
4 . painting 
5 . engine and drivetrain 
there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact 

keep up the great work skim


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2008, 06:34 PM~10348838
> *i have some things up my sleeve  :biggrin:  he is doing a great job , there is not many people that can build a car from scratch ,
> 1 . welding
> 2 . fabrication
> 3 . body work
> 4 . painting
> 5 . engine and drivetrain
> there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact
> 
> keep up the great work skim
> *


X2 I don't have the fuckin nerve to try half the cars I'm finding. I have the resources and shit just need the nerve. I can use any mills at my friend's dad's shop, lathes, cnc's, and my pops is good with sheet metal and welding. The body, engine, and painting would have to get sent out though (


----------



## DUVAL

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2008, 05:34 PM~10348838
> *i have some things up my sleeve  :biggrin:  he is doing a great job , there is not many people that can build a car from scratch ,
> 1 . welding
> 2 . fabrication
> 3 . body work
> 4 . painting
> 5 . engine and drivetrain
> there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact
> 
> keep up the great work skim
> *


X2 1/2


----------



## 6Deuced

so whats up with the belly and frame skim??? getting painted to match or???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Austin Ace

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Lookin good!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 6 2008, 10:30 PM~10351515
> *so whats up with the belly and frame skim??? getting painted to match or???
> *


read back


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 07:25 PM~10344090
> *On its final blocking of the quarter panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking hella good skim


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 07:23 PM~10344079
> *still working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Apr 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10348666
> *hows that sander, looks like it will bend in the middle, does it work good?
> *


It works good. That one is a fiberglass flat long sander, I also have a wood one but the flex is very limited.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 6 2008, 10:30 PM~10351515
> *so whats up with the belly and frame skim??? getting painted to match or???
> *


Read man read.


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 12:36 PM~10356019
> *It works good. That one is a fiberglass flat long sander, I also have a wood one but the flex is very limited.
> *


i was gonna try and get one like that but i got a yellow 3m stickit one instead


----------



## DEVINERI

lookin real good bro


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Apr 7 2008, 04:49 PM~10357685
> *i was gonna try and get one like that but i got a yellow 3m stickit one instead
> *


Those work good. I use DuraBlocks too but for me it all depends on what area Im blocking for what block I choose to use.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 7 2008, 03:42 PM~10357633
> *Read man read.
> *


shit mang, i dont know how to read!!! :uh: this dam topic has like a billion pages!!! whats the deal damnit!???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

i found the answer i was looking for skim, glad to hear that too, this gonna be one sick ass 61!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 6 2008, 07:18 PM~10349809
> *X2 I don't have the fuckin nerve to try half the cars I'm finding. I have the resources and shit just need the nerve. I can use any mills at my friend's dad's shop, lathes, cnc's, and my pops is good with sheet metal and welding. The body, engine, and painting would have to get sent out though (
> *


i was gonna rebuild a 61 but some cocksucker on here wouldnt sell me the quarters 

so i sold it off


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 05:51 PM~10358153
> *Those work good. I use DuraBlocks too but for me it all depends on what area Im blocking for what block I choose to use.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: POONJAB63, INDIVIDUALS*512*, Skim, madmanmone61

ITS BUSY IN HERE


----------



## DUVAL

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: POONJAB63, Skim, Low_Ryde, INDIVIDUALS*512*, madmanmone61
X2


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 7 2008, 08:49 PM~10359176
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: POONJAB63, INDIVIDUALS*512*, Skim, madmanmone61
> 
> ITS BUSY IN HERE
> *


LIKE A DEPARTMENT STORE DURING THE HOLIDAY'S........... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

One time at band camp I was gonna build a 61 Impala!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 8 2008, 10:17 AM~10362725
> *One time at band camp I was gonna build  a 61 Impala!
> *


this one time at hebrew skool.............


----------



## Skim

My fully rechromed rack will be home soon as well as a bunch of other stuff. Gotta start on that canadian frame soon.


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALREADY AT THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

up up up


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 03:46 PM~10366236
> *My fully rechromed rack will be home soon as well as a bunch of other stuff. Gotta start on that canadian frame soon.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 05:46 PM~10366236
> *My fully rechromed rack will be home soon as well as a bunch of other stuff. Gotta start on that canadian frame soon.
> *


----------



## 8FLEET9

impressive work man, good luck.


----------



## Pyrit

Looks like you CAN polish a turd.

 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by The Profit_@Apr 9 2008, 12:21 PM~10371880
> *Looks like you CAN polish a turd.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Haha


----------



## fortworthmex

YOU'RE DOING A FANTASTIC JOB DUDE :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 8 2008, 04:52 PM~10366267
> *TTT  EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALREADY AT THE TOP  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## gmag69

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Austin Ace

Hey skim my homie has a strapped X frame $1000.00 here in Austin if your interested I can get some pics next week when I get back into town.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 10 2008, 07:37 AM~10380075
> *Hey skim my homie has a strapped X frame $1000.00 here in Austin if your interested I can get some pics next week when I get back into town.
> *


Yeah lets see some pics


----------



## Skim

I got my convertible rear armrest piston covers in from Bert. They are nice. Im taking some more stuff to the chromers tomorrow. My spare 61 grille guard, some other stainless stuff. Hopefully he has my rack ready :cheesy:


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10382848
> *I got my convertible rear armrest piston covers in from Bert. They are nice. Im taking some more stuff to the chromers tomorrow. My spare 61 grille guard, some other stainless stuff. Hopefully he has my rack ready  :cheesy:
> *


    nice job homie....!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

that ***** got a money tree :0


----------



## 713ridaz

:0 
there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Apr 6 2008, 05:34 PM~10348838-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have some things up my sleeve  :biggrin:  he is doing a great job , there is not many people that can build a car from scratch ,
> 1 . welding
> 2 . fabrication
> 3 . body work
> 4 . painting
> 5 . engine and drivetrain
> there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact
> 
> keep up the great work skim
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713ridaz_@Apr 10 2008, 06:40 PM~10384614
> *:0
> there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact  :0
> *


yea thats what i said :biggrin:


----------



## repo

looks good lets cee it done :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by repo_@Apr 10 2008, 08:40 PM~10386289
> *looks good lets cee it done :biggrin:
> *


Im trying but its taking some time. Plus I been working a lot lately so this weekend I plan to get down on the body some more. I also had to get a new drop in center pan for the trunk but first I am having it chrome plated on the bottom side since its the deep pan.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2008, 09:48 PM~10386372
> *Im trying but its taking some time. Plus I been working a lot lately so this weekend  I plan to get down on the body some more. I also had to get a new drop in center pan for the trunk but first I am having it chrome plated on the bottom side since its the deep pan.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2008, 04:54 PM~10319323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color skim :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2008, 04:28 PM~10382848
> *I got my convertible rear armrest piston covers in from Bert. They are nice. Im taking some more stuff to the chromers tomorrow. My spare 61 grille guard, some other stainless stuff. Hopefully he has my rack ready  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: Polishing I hope.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 10 2008, 08:03 PM~10384834
> *yea thats what i said  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 10 2008, 07:40 PM~10384614
> *:0
> there isnt many people that will attempt to do this , hell even TOP builders dont do half the work themselves and that is a known fact  :0
> *


Juan did you scoop up that ace rag up in the midwest? :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2008, 10:42 AM~10390359
> *Juan did you scoop up that ace rag up in the midwest?  :cheesy:
> *


oh did he :0


----------



## the GRINCH

check yo pm skim :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

i got another ace being delivered to the shop on sunday 
aint anything special or nothing its just a . . . . . . 61 2 door hardtop SS :biggrin: 



yea i typed it correctly oh yea , and i think it may have a few accessories on it :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and i picked it up cheaper than the one you just got


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2008, 09:42 AM~10390359
> *Juan did you scoop up that ace rag up in the midwest?  :cheesy:
> *


naw man,, i passed on it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 11 2008, 10:35 PM~10394917
> *naw man,, i passed on it
> *


The work is there, but the price seems relatively good for a 61 rag project.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2008, 11:43 PM~10395461
> *The work is there, but the price seems relatively good for a 61 rag project.
> *


u need them shitz :biggrin:


----------



## madmanmone61

THE MIDWEST 61 RAG AND SOLID TWO DOOR 61 BISCAYNE ARE STILL HERE IN THE MIDWEST. SKIM'S NEXT IN LINE, BUT IF HE PASSES IT'S OPEN SEASON ON THE 61'S. PM ME SKIM!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Apr 12 2008, 10:26 AM~10397587
> *THE MIDWEST 61 RAG AND SOLID TWO DOOR 61 BISCAYNE ARE STILL HERE IN THE MIDWEST.  SKIM'S NEXT IN LINE, BUT IF HE PASSES IT'S OPEN SEASON ON THE 61'S.  PM ME SKIM!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


he has enuf 61s :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

true


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Apr 12 2008, 10:26 AM~10397587
> *THE MIDWEST 61 RAG AND SOLID TWO DOOR 61 BISCAYNE ARE STILL HERE IN THE MIDWEST.  SKIM'S NEXT IN LINE, BUT IF HE PASSES IT'S OPEN SEASON ON THE 61'S.  PM ME SKIM!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


He aint gonna do shit....


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2008, 12:14 PM~10398393
> *He aint gonna do shit....
> *


he may just get them and take a detour to the carolinas and drop them off , you just never know there . . . *sixdeucebelairpostforlife</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 12 2008, 02:47 PM~10399758
> *he may just get them and take a detour to the carolinas and drop them off , you just never know there  . . . sixdeucebelairpostforlife</span> :biggrin:
> *


hes only allowed to roll that bitch with a full fledged ski mask


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10344061
> *Got the bubbletop moved inside. Now they are neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So are you gonna do something with the bubbletop also?


----------



## gmag69

TTT


----------



## Joost....

damn, after 250 pages i can only say; Youre one CRAZY mofo :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 13 2008, 03:42 AM~10403470
> *damn, after 250 pages i can only say; Youre one CRAZY mofo  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Skim

one fender done, 1 left to sand.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10408568
> *one fender done, 1 left to sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 13 2008, 11:23 PM~10409487
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


I told you, slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2008, 08:41 AM~10410738
> *I told you, slowly but surely :biggrin:
> *


Did U Go to The Meet This Pas Weekend?


----------



## Skim

yeah man, didnt see shit. Bought new dual antennas, glove box, hood letters, fuel sending unit some other small bullshit while I was there.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2008, 09:04 AM~10410823
> *yeah man, didnt see shit. Bought new dual antennas, glove box, hood letters, fuel sending unit some other small bullshit while I was there.
> *


Did U Check Out That 4 dor 61 .. .. They Had Alot More Impala Shit Then That Last Time.... I got Acouple Things... Chrome Alternator Chrome Power Steering Pump , N Chrome Water Pump,, Also Got Some Repo Front Bezels.. Im Waiting For Pates To Get Alot Of Shit That I Need.. :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 07:50 PM~7566190
> *Some of you guys remember almost 2 years ago, I found a super fucked up 61 rag in Oklahoma and the owner wanted $3200 for it. It was in a dry ravine and they dragged it into the ditch by the radiator support and set another car on the roof crushing the top rack and windshield post.
> 
> At the time I told him I thought that was too much money and I think i may have insulted him with my own offer of $2600 so he refused to sell it after that.
> 
> Anyways thats when I gave up looking for a 61 rag and settled for a 62 rag. I did my thing, built up a 62 rag but I still wasnt happy because it wasnt a 61 so finally, after almost 2 years of pestering him, I finally paid $3000 for my all time favorite Impala.. a 61 rag.
> 
> Hell Bent 61  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10411846
> *:uh:  :uh:  IMPOSSIBLE!!!
> *


For some people :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2008, 06:41 AM~10410738
> *I told you, slowly but surely :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2008, 08:22 AM~10410913
> *Did U Check Out That 4 dor 61 ..  .. They Had Alot More Impala Shit Then That Last Time.... I got Acouple Things... Chrome Alternator Chrome Power Steering Pump , N Chrome Water Pump,, Also Got Some Repo Front Bezels.. Im Waiting For Pates To Get Alot Of Shit That I Need..  :uh:
> *


I didnt go on sunday but I did see a 62 4 door on saturday. They were asking a grip for 4 doors. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2008, 04:08 PM~10413838
> *I didnt go on sunday but I did see a 62 4 door on saturday. They were asking a grip for 4 doors. :uh:
> *


Yeah I Saw it Think They Wanted 2700-2800 Something Like That... an that ACE Was A Good Donor 1k obo Sure Some Guy From Burleson That Was Checking It Out Bought It... His Fixin Up A Bubble w/ Airbags.... Nother 61 In Town


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10411846
> *:uh:  :uh:  IMPOSSIBLE!!!
> *


 :uh: skim is like the japonese black tiger woods of car restoration...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10411846
> *:uh:  :uh:  IMPOSSIBLE!!!
> *


 :uh: u meand SKIMPOSSIBLE


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 14 2008, 03:41 PM~10414103
> *:uh: u meand SKIMPOSSIBLE
> *


PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin: skim did you get the pics of my new ace :biggrin: not bad for 400 bucks hugh :biggrin: , working on a deal now for 2 more 61 rags and a 10 year collection of rag parts mostly 61 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2008, 03:54 PM~10414212
> *:biggrin: skim did you get the pics of my new ace  :biggrin:  not bad for 400 bucks hugh  :biggrin:  , working on a deal now for 2 more 61 rags and a 10 year collection of rag parts mostly 61  :0
> *


any 61 rags for sale??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2008, 03:54 PM~10414212
> *:biggrin: skim did you get the pics of my new ace  :biggrin:  not bad for 400 bucks hugh  :biggrin:  , working on a deal now for 2 more 61 rags and a 10 year collection of rag parts mostly 61  :0
> *


 :0 i got the pics but :0 on the other stuff


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2008, 01:54 PM~10414212
> *:biggrin: skim did you get the pics of my new ace  :biggrin:  not bad for 400 bucks hugh  :biggrin:  , working on a deal now for 2 more 61 rags and a 10 year collection of rag parts mostly 61  :0
> *


<--------HATING :uh: :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by wired62+Apr 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10414489-->
> 
> 
> 
> any 61 rags for sale??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> strong possibillity , got to figure out whats going on
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 07:54 PM~10415827
> *:0  i got the pics but  :0  on the other stuff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> working on a deal now , i will have some power windows in the deal also , power seats , CRUISE CONTROLS 61-62 , autronic eyes , power vents with side to side switches , 3 solid back seats , and tons of vert stuff and a small ass 409 , its only 425 hp :0 just more junk to add to the collection *after all i am the GRINCH * :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Apr 14 2008, 08:03 PM~10415900
> *<--------HATING :uh:  :angry:
> *


HATING ON WHAT ? hell i allready have a 61 rag and 62 and 7-63s and 2-64s oh yea and a 60 :biggrin: im not hating just preserving them :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2008, 05:31 PM~10416159
> *
> HATING ON WHAT ?  hell i allready have a 61 rag  and 62 and 7-63s and 2-64s oh yea and a 60  :biggrin: im not hating just preserving them  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS REFERRING TO ME MAN, I'M HATING


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 14 2008, 08:43 PM~10416268
> *I WAS REFERRING TO ME MAN, I'M HATING
> *


good luck on the sale of yours , maybe it will go this time and you can get that other one :biggrin: if you do and want to trade for a few rags let me know


----------



## THE PETE-STA

THANKS DAVID, WE"ll SEE IF IT GOES, IF IT DOESN'T, NO BIG DEAL. MY 60 IS SOLD ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2008, 08:31 PM~10416159
> *strong possibillity , got to figure out whats going on
> 
> working on a deal now , i will have some power windows in the deal also , power seats , CRUISE CONTROLS 61-62 , autronic eyes , power vents with side to side switches , 3 solid back seats , and tons of vert stuff and a small ass 409 , its only 425 hp  :0 just more junk to add to the collection hell i allready have a 61 rag  and 62 and 7-63s and 2-64s oh yea and a 60  :biggrin: im not hating just preserving them</span>  :biggrin:
> *


*
:0*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

the GRINCH aka the HOARD. lol


----------



## JasonJ

Incredible what you have done with the car man.... its come a long way.

Could this be Hell Bents older brother??? Somebody said "call Skim", lol.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404147


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2008, 02:26 PM~10382834
> *Yeah lets see some pics
> *


I'll get for ya. :cheesy:


----------



## buffitout

:0 
FIRST TIME I HAVEN'T SEEN THIS THREAD ON THE FRONT PAGE

SO TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2008, 05:29 AM~10419653
> *Incredible what you have done with the car man.... its come a long way.
> 
> Could this be Hell Bents older brother??? Somebody said "call Skim", lol.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404147
> *


you must be proud of your find Jason


----------



## DUVAL

GOOD NEWS SKIM I DECIDED TO KEEP THE 63...........


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 15 2008, 07:28 AM~10419649
> *the GRINCH aka the HOARD. lol
> *


what the hell , i will remember that shit , whats up with the new avi ? bubbletoppin again ? hmmmmmmmmm , what you got coming cause you been on that deuce kick , got 409 ? :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 15 2008, 05:28 AM~10419649
> *the GRINCH aka the HOARD. lol
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 15 2008, 08:32 PM~10424175
> *what the hell , i will remember that shit , whats up with the new avi ? bubbletoppin again ? hmmmmmmmmm , what you got coming cause you been on that deuce kick  , got 409 ?  :0
> *


Get ready to overdose on Sun Drop, cause that Bubbletop needs some overtime. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

There are all the pics I have from Yesterday 4/15/08.....Let me know $1000.00, & we might even drag it to ya if we go for the 4/27/08 show!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IS THAT FRAME DONE IN 1/4


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 16 2008, 08:21 AM~10428166
> *Get ready to overdose on Sun Drop, cause that Bubbletop needs some overtime.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


its not that bad , remember its in my posession not yours :biggrin: hell i should have kept it since monday i allready had like 6 people asking about it , wanna sell it back ?  oh well i can still fall back to a 61 if need be :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 16 2008, 10:24 AM~10428844
> *IS THAT FRAME DONE IN 1/4
> *


YEP


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2008, 02:08 PM~10413838
> *I didnt go on sunday but I did see a 62 4 door on saturday. They were asking a grip for 4 doors. :uh:
> *


Did somebody say 4 doors??

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn this was on the 2nd page. Is skim sick or what? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 12:14 AM~10435956
> *damn this was on the 2nd page.  Is skim sick or what?    :0
> *


No I was off for a few days. After work I start on the body dolly. Should be good to finally pull it off the frame! Also got my extra conv. body mounts but off the buick vert frame to add to the canadian frame


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2008, 06:07 AM~10436551
> *No I was off for a few days. After work I start on the body dolly. Should be good to finally pull it off the frame! Also got my extra conv. body mounts but off the buick vert frame to add to the canadian frame
> *


Was Wondering WHere U Were.. :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2008, 05:07 AM~10436551
> *No I was off for a few days. After work I start on the body dolly. Should be good to finally pull it off the frame! Also got my extra conv. body mounts but off the buick vert frame to add to the canadian frame
> *


NO Pics of the Dolly?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 17 2008, 09:22 AM~10437462
> *NO Pics of the Dolly?
> *


I start on it after work today. The past couple days I have been working on my F-250, had to replace and repaint the 2 passenger doors due to a semi side swiping me, then finished that and now I am repainting the bed and side of my 03 Chevy HD because it got fucked by the hail storm 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2008, 06:29 AM~10419653
> *Incredible what you have done with the car man.... its come a long way.
> 
> Could this be Hell Bents older brother??? Somebody said "call Skim", lol.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404147
> *


damn thats fuckin nuts :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2008, 12:58 PM~10438038
> *damn thats fuckin nuts  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks
Andy


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2008, 10:20 AM~10437788
> *I start on it after work today. The past couple days I have been working on my F-250, had to replace and repaint the 2 passenger doors due to a semi side swiping me, then finished that and now I am repainting the bed and side of my 03 Chevy HD because it got fucked by the hail storm 2 weeks ago.
> *


Damn you got all kinds of projects going on!


----------



## Loco 61

BUMP


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2008, 04:07 AM~10436551
> *No I was off for a few days. After work I start on the body dolly. Should be good to finally pull it off the frame! Also got my extra conv. body mounts but off the buick vert frame to add to the canadian frame
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 17 2008, 10:34 PM~10443233-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Apr 16 2008, 07:50 AM~10428255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess Im going this route. Thanks for hooking the deal up for me. When you guys drop it off I got you guys covered on that Burger King action.  :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2008, 06:22 AM~10444937
> *I guess Im going this route. Thanks for hooking the deal up for me. When you guys drop it off I got you guys covered on that Burger King action.    :0
> *


fuck it.... git-r-done!!
:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

NICE FRAME............. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2008, 06:22 AM~10444937
> *I guess Im going this route. Thanks for hooking the deal up for me. When you guys drop it off I got you guys covered on that Burger King action.    :0
> *


BK Action ....I Dunno that might be a Breach O Contract :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Get that frame and put some stank on it.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2008, 08:12 AM~10445392
> *Get that frame and put some stank on it.
> *


UP DOWN..NEEDS PICS OF PAINT.... :biggrin: 

CAN I BORROW SOME PRIMER....MINES STILL BARE :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 11:56 AM~10446039
> *UP DOWN..NEEDS PICS  OF PAINT.... :biggrin:
> 
> CAN I BORROW SOME PRIMER....MINES STILL BARE :0
> *


She's about bare, but ready for paint...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 18 2008, 07:42 AM~10445244
> *BK Action ....I Dunno that might be a Breach O Contract :uh:
> *


Just leave the frame rack on that frame rack so I can work on it easier :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2008, 05:22 AM~10444937
> *I guess Im going this route. Thanks for hooking the deal up for me. When you guys drop it off I got you guys covered on that Burger King action.    :0
> *


but it's not even a full wrap, you planning on finishing it? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 11:40 AM~10446680
> *but it's not even a full wrap, you planning on finishing it? :dunno:
> *


I aint hopping or nothing.


----------



## Loco 61

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2008, 11:05 AM~10446796
> *I aint hopping or nothing.
> *


I feel ya, I've never ever hopped my car and it's fully wrapped. I'm sure you know what your doing, but personaly I think a grand is too much for that frame


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 01:09 PM~10447180
> *I feel ya, I've never ever hopped my car and it's fully wrapped. I'm sure you know what your doing, but personaly I think a grand is too much for that frame
> *


who says I paid a grand?


----------



## LowandBeyond

builds a rag body from the ground up and buys a strapped frame? :uh: 





JK man. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10447190-->
> 
> 
> 
> who says I paid a grand?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2008, 12:10 PM~10447195
> *builds a rag body from the ground up and buys a half strapped frame?    :uh:
> JK man.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 01:09 PM~10447180
> *I feel ya, I've never ever hopped my car and it's fully wrapped. I'm sure you know what your doing, but personaly I think a grand is too much for that frame
> *


is it wrapped with quarter inch or 3/16's theres a big difference


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 16 2008, 10:24 AM~10428844
> *IS THAT FRAME DONE IN 1/4
> *


looks like a half of an inch to me. looks to thick, i would'nt wrap the frame at all, if all i was doing is lifting and laying.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 18 2008, 07:43 PM~10449784
> *looks like a half of an inch to me. looks to thick, i would'nt wrap the frame at all, if all i was doing is lifting and laying.
> *


You dont have to worry, God will be making your frame stronger :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 18 2008, 09:43 PM~10449784
> *looks like a half of an inch to me. looks to thick, i would'nt wrap the frame at all, if all i was doing is lifting and laying.
> *


Looks like 3/8, thats a fucking tank of a frame. Thing probably weighs as much as a factory 61 convertible assembled. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2008, 06:59 PM~10449865
> *Looks like 3/8, thats a fucking tank of a frame.  Thing probably weighs as much as a factory 61 convertible assembled.  :biggrin:
> *


u wanna lift a heavy frame try lifting a fully wrapped 1/4 glasshouse frame...


----------



## lowchevy1989

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2008, 08:04 PM~10449897
> *u wanna lift a heavy frame try lifting a fully wrapped 1/4 glasshouse frame...
> *


Thats a pretty bold statement. But then again, that is a pretty bold glasshouse he is building. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

less frame talk, more ace being painted talk


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2008, 09:35 AM~10452859
> *less frame talk, more ace being painted talk
> *


x123432668768765876876765543646


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 18 2008, 10:04 PM~10449897-->
> 
> 
> 
> u wanna lift a heavy frame try lifting a fully wrapped 1/4 glasshouse frame...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 08:01 AM~10452322
> *Thats a pretty bold statement. But then again, that is a pretty bold glasshouse he is building.  :0
> *


I can imagine. Thats why I'd rather not have ride at all and keep dreaming.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2008, 12:40 PM~10454085
> *I can imagine.  Thats why I'd rather not have ride at all and keep dreaming.
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## undr8ed

Better watch out or someone's gonna swang, cup the balls, and have have this topic deleted too... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Frame will be here today. Thats a big relief in itself. Now I can start on having the Ford 9" chromed and my front suspension plated.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10457268
> *Better watch out or someone's gonna swang, cup the balls, and have have this topic deleted too...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no shit huh


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 19 2008, 11:43 PM~10457268
> *Better watch out or someone's gonna swang, cup the balls, and have have this topic deleted too...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2008, 09:18 AM~10446174
> *She's about bare, but ready for paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: ............ :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

So Skim when you think you'll be slinging paint on this bitch? :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 19 2008, 11:43 PM~10457268
> *Better watch out or someone's gonna swang, cup the balls, and have have this topic deleted too...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you owe me a pm on this one


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 20 2008, 03:23 PM~10460402
> *you owe me a pm on this one
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 06:38 PM~10462592
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


looking good homie whats up with your convert top did u put it together yet...!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Apr 20 2008, 03:21 PM~10460396
> *So Skim when you think you'll be slinging paint on this bitch?  :dunno:
> *


Hopefully soon, My wrapped frame arrived today so now I can start getting ready to yank my car off the OG frame!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Apr 20 2008, 08:45 PM~10462652
> *looking good homie whats up with your convert top did u put it together yet...!
> *


Im still waiting to get it back from the chromer. As a matter of fact, thanks for reminding me Im gonna call his ass now!


----------



## Skim

Back Yard Built  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10463742
> *Back Yard Built
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10463742
> *Back Yard Built
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> *


x2


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10463742
> *Back Yard Built
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> *


"you know wat I'm sayin" famous qoute


----------



## Austin Ace

Who gets pulled over by the only cop in town? Someone in south Oklahoma........ :0 Made it back about midnight.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 21 2008, 07:30 AM~10465192
> *Who gets pulled over by the only cop in town? Someone in south Oklahoma........ :0  Made it back about  midnight.
> *


Good to know yall made it home alright


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP BIG SKIM


----------



## KERRBSS

progress pics??? anything new


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 10:40 AM~10465712
> *Good to know yall</span> made it home alright
> *



where this fool from *<span style=\'color:blue\'>north carolina* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2008, 03:40 PM~10467168
> *where this fool from north carolina  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You need that Tar Heel blue font color.


----------



## Austin Ace

I seen bubbles in my sleep........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 21 2008, 02:31 PM~10467532
> *I seen bubbles in my sleep........
> *


 :0 You still after that bubbletop of mine :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 21 2008, 12:56 PM~10466868
> *progress pics??? anything new
> *


Soon my friend  I have been so busy with so much other shit, 2 trucks etc. I will be pulling the body off the frame real soon to do the underside.


----------



## Skim

My chrome guy called said my rack and other parts are ready. Its gonna be another chrome x mas again plus I will drop off the dakota digital face to get chromed tomorrow.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10463742
> *Back Yard Built
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> *


man that was 5 mins of realness. good shit


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10463742
> *Back Yard Built
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> *



nice truck

but i just wanted that ignorant gum bumping dumbfuck to shut up


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 07:52 PM~10462705
> *Hopefully soon, My wrapped frame arrived today so now I can start getting ready to yank my car off the OG frame!
> *


Sweet! Can't wait to see it .


----------



## Skim

Cant wait because there is a bit of welding I ystill have to do underneath, theres still 2 small floor braces I have to install still and also I can start getting the bottom side all cleaned up.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 02:44 PM~10468025
> *My chrome guy called said my rack and other parts are ready. Its gonna be another chrome x mas again plus  I will drop off the dakota digital face to get chromed tomorrow.
> *


ohhhhh that sounds nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 08:39 PM~10470354
> *Cant wait because there is a bit of welding I ystill have to do underneath, theres still 2 small floor braces I have to install still and also I can start getting the bottom side all cleaned up.
> *


POST SOME FUCKING PICTURES BLACKY


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2008, 11:18 AM~10446174
> *She's about bare, but ready for paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :tongue:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## DUVAL

GOT THE FRONT CLIP ON THE IMPALA


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10462705
> *Hopefully soon, My wrapped frame arrived today so now I can start getting ready to yank my car off the OG frame!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 10:52 PM~10462705
> *Hopefully soon, My wrapped frame arrived today so now I can start getting ready to yank my car off the OG frame!
> *


it didnt look completly wrapped....maybe im just trippin


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 22 2008, 10:31 AM~10474729
> *it didnt look completly wrapped....maybe im just trippin
> *


Its a partial.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 22 2008, 04:50 PM~10477332
> *Its a partial.
> 
> *


partial? thats like getting rims and no tires...it serves no purpose :nono:


----------



## hotstuff5964

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405689 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

got some chrome back tonight, i'll post pics in a minute


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10481344
> *got some chrome back tonight, i'll post pics in a minute
> *


dang thats along minute!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 22 2008, 11:11 PM~10481952
> *dang thats along minute!!
> *


I had to unwrap a lot of newspaper :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Heres my convertible bows.


----------



## Skim

More rack parts


----------



## Skim

More stuff, I did the seat trim, didnt have the power seat one done yet so I only had the 3 done so far. Also all of my rear suspension nuts and bolts, bumper guards ( I still have 2 more to do PETE-STA)  and some other little bulshit.


----------



## Skim

I dropped off the face to the dakota digital dash today, also the brake dust shields from the Versailles 9" rear end. My next batch getting done right now is the second 61 grille guard, some side mouldings and then all I will have left to do is the chrome undercarriage.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2008, 10:25 PM~10482108
> *More rack parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!!!

damnit i need that guard!!! you cant have 2 when i dont atleast have one?? hook me up lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 22 2008, 05:44 PM~10478695
> *partial?  thats like getting rims and no tires...it serves no purpose :nono:
> *


shut it fool its already a canadian frame, :biggrin: actually Im going to fully box the inners and around the front pockets since thats all tha needs to be done


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 23 2008, 12:21 AM~10482478
> *lookin good!!!
> 
> damnit i need that guard!!! you cant have 2 when i dont atleast have one?? hook me up lol
> *


 :0 

I gotta compare both and do pick of the litter :biggrin: then maybe we can talk :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2008, 11:39 PM~10482556
> *:0
> 
> I gotta compare both and do pick of the litter  :biggrin:  then maybe we can talk :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:  LMK


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 02:38 AM~10482550
> *shut it fool its already a canadian frame,  :biggrin: actually Im going to fully box the inners and around the front pockets since thats all tha needs to be done
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

its looking good dood, i wish i was that far along....busy at the shop thou money has to come first, plus i dont want my buddy to rush it.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

CHROME!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2008, 03:37 AM~10482913
> *its looking good dood, i wish i was that far along....busy at the shop thou money has to come first, plus i dont want my buddy to rush it.....
> *


I know what you mean man


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 22 2008, 09:56 AM~10474447
> *GOT THE FRONT CLIP ON THE IMPALA
> *


I thought u was tryna sell it? :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 12:27 AM~10482129
> *More stuff, I did the seat trim, didnt have the power seat one done yet so I only had the 3 done so far. Also all of my rear suspension nuts and bolts, bumper guards ( I still have 2 more to do PETE-STA)    and some other little bulshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Chrome Skim.... "Blinding" Now I Cant Wait To Get My Chrome From Manuel.. U Swap Walkin Tomorrow./ This Weekend?


----------



## Skim

Yeah man I gotta pick up the new floor pans and for the bubbletop. I call them in so I dont have to pay shipping if they bring them to the swap meet :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 10:04 AM~10483883
> *Yeah man I gotta pick up the new floor pans and for the bubbletop. I call them in so I dont have to pay shipping if they bring them to the swap meet  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Got Me A Kart To Pull My New Glass, Im Selling My OG Rear Glass... N I Also Hav A Long Ass List To Get... So Ima Be Walkin.... :biggrin: U Checkin Out The Show On Sunday.?


----------



## Skim

shit Im going over there Thursday and Friday. Gotta come up on all those 61 grille guards being unloaded out of peoples trucks LOL.... Shit I wish huh


----------



## Skim

Going to start putting together the rack today.Im just glad I kept the og one from hell bent to see how it all goes back together :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10483936
> *shit Im going over there Thursday and Friday. Gotta come up on all those 61 grille guards being unloaded out of peoples trucks LOL.... Shit I wish huh
> *


Keep an eye out for those 70 inner windshield trim pieces for me.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 23 2008, 09:47 AM~10484145
> *Keep an eye out for those 70 inner windshield trim pieces for me.
> *


I PMed CREEPIN for you. he said he thinks he has one side :0


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 12:25 AM~10482108
> *More rack parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your plating looks nice, its too bad some of your parts are bent from excessive polishing. I hope they end up going back together. Racks can be difficult to put back together and especially, if your plater warped or bent the metal. Good Luck with your build.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10484361
> *I PMed CREEPIN for you. he said he thinks he has one side  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 01:30 PM~10485739
> *Your plating looks nice, its too bad some of your parts are bent from excessive polishing.  I hope they end up going back together.  Racks can be difficult to put back together and especially, if your plater warped or bent the metal.  Good Luck with your build.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: Do you realize how thick that shit is bro? Come on now that shit is straight as an arrow and it wasnt difficult at all homie because I put that bitch together already .


----------



## Skim

Luckily I still have the OG rack off Hell Bent when I got it. It was twisted up but it still helped me see how to put it all together. Took about 2 hours to put back together and as far as homeboy that said my stuff was bent, you must be smoking some good shit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 11:30 AM~10485739
> *Your plating looks nice, its too bad some of your parts are bent from excessive polishing.  I hope they end up going back together.  Racks can be difficult to put back together and especially, if your plater warped or bent the metal.  Good Luck with your build.
> *



I thought I was the only one who noticed that.  Looks shiny though


----------



## Skim




----------



## -SUPER62-

:0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 05:52 PM~10488355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like the lower bar is backwards??


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10488348
> *I thought I was the only one who noticed that.  Looks shiny though
> *


I'm glad I wasnt the only one who noticed it SOMBRA. Good to know there are some real builder's watching this topic, and not rookie amatuers.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10488426
> *I'm glad I wasnt the only one who noticed it SOMBRA.  Good to know there are some real builder's watching this topic, and not rookie amatuers.
> *



yo homie, hit me up on some meranos i need it for this ace i am building i need some blue ice


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10488426
> *I'm glad I wasnt the only one who noticed it SOMBRA.  Good to know there are some real builder's watching this topic, and not rookie amatuers.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## -SUPER62-

Hey Skim, this is your first build right??...I nominate you for rookie of the year.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

looking good skim! Damn this weather sucks right.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10488480
> *looking good skim! Damn this weather sucks right.
> *


x2


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10488480
> *looking good skim! Damn this weather sucks right.
> *


X2 and X2


----------



## DEVINERI

chrome looks good coming together quick


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10488426
> *I'm glad I wasnt the only one who noticed it SOMBRA.  Good to know there are some real builder's watching this topic, and not rookie amatuers.
> *


Funny. I am an amatuer builder, I aint ashamed, infact I am proud to be. Im proud of the fact I had the balls to try it first go round and Im still in it for under 10 grand total including purchase price but its all good though. I will post some pics of the parts tomorrow up close so you can see they are straight as fuck  And as for the rear bow, no its not upside down, it swivels and is basically fallen all the way back from me standing it up to take the pic. Congrats on your 61 build Sombra, I cant wait to see it


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 07:33 PM~10488791
> *Funny. I am an amatuer builder, I aint ashamed, infact I am proud to be. Im proud of the fact I had the balls to try it first go round and Im still in it for under 10 grand total including purchase price but its all good though. I will post some pics of the parts tomorrow up close so you can see they are straight as fuck   And as for the rear bow, no its not upside down, it swivels and is basically fallen all the way back from me standing it up to take the pic. Congrats on your 61 build Sombra, I cant wait to see it
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 07:33 PM~10488791
> *Funny. I am an amatuer builder, I aint ashamed, infact I am proud to be. Im proud of the fact I had the balls to try it first go round and Im still in it for under 10 grand total including purchase price but its all good though. I will post some pics of the parts tomorrow up close so you can see they are straight as fuck   And as for the rear bow, no its not upside down, it swivels and is basically fallen all the way back from me standing it up to take the pic. Congrats on your 61 build Sombra, I cant wait to see it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Rack turned out real nice. uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2008, 08:07 PM~10489096
> *Rack turned out real nice. uffin:
> *



X2 keep up the good work skim.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10488426
> *I'm glad I wasnt the only one who noticed it SOMBRA.  Good to know there are some real builder's watching this topic, and not rookie amatuers.
> *


 :uh: 
vales verga


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 06:33 PM~10488791
> *Funny. I am an amatuer builder, I aint ashamed, infact I am proud to be. Im proud of the fact I had the balls to try it first go round and Im still in it for under 10 grand total including purchase price but its all good though. I will post some pics of the parts tomorrow up close so you can see they are straight as fuck   And as for the rear bow, no its not upside down, it swivels and is basically fallen all the way back from me standing it up to take the pic. Congrats on your 61 build Sombra, I cant wait to see it
> *



my bad homie, looks good for doing it yourself. Mine is being built at Sho-N-Go Customs in St Paul


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10489384
> *my bad homie, looks good for doing it yourself. Mine is being built at Sho-N-Go Customs in St Paul
> *



so if they do it in shop it would come out better? :uh: 




skim has his shop its called his house

pics of the shop please


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 16 2008, 05:47 AM~10428248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are all the pics I have from Yesterday 4/15/08.....Let me know $1000.00, & we might even drag it to ya if we go for the 4/27/08 show!
> *



wow 1" thick steel. could carry a winnebago


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 23 2008, 07:43 PM~10489409
> *so if they do it in shop it would come out better? :uh:
> skim has his shop its called his house
> 
> pics of the shop please
> *


yes because they do it for a living and are better. cars from shops always come out better, look at the ones from homies hydraulics


----------



## 509Rider

Where the shit talkers come from? :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10484361
> *I PMed CREEPIN for you. he said he thinks he has one side  :0
> *


you know garys expectin to sit shotgun in a full show 61 drop top when he gets there 

 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10489384
> *my bad homie, looks good for doing it yourself. Mine is being built at Sho-N-Go Customs in St Paul cause i dont know how to work on a car im a pussy excuse for a man
> *



FIX .T


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 23 2008, 07:46 PM~10489462
> *Where the shit talkers come from? :uh:
> *



no ones talking shit, just asking questions :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s&feature=related
> yumsayn a mafucka a real rider its gone be clean, tight, and hot yumsayn
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 23 2008, 09:48 PM~10489479
> *no ones talking shit, just asking questions :uh:
> *


looks like shit talking to me


go strap on ur bra and watch a real man build your ride cook dinner for him while your there be useful for something


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10489475
> *I drive a 1978 Monte carlo on 15x8 McLeans with BF Goodrich "Rubber"
> *


pics?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 23 2008, 09:48 PM~10489479
> *no ones talking shit, just asking questions :uh:
> *


Sounds like your being a smartass to me


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 08:52 PM~10488355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks great   

As far as i'm concerned, those of us who build our OWN rides are REAL builders, and especially if this is your first build.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 23 2008, 09:50 PM~10489497
> *pics?
> *


i got my hands dirty on mine bitch

all you can do is watch and wish you were man enough 

btw st pauls a little place and i know many a people there


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10489492
> *looks like shit talking to me
> go strap on ur bra and watch a real man build your ride  cook dinner for him while your there  be useful for something
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10489505
> *looks great
> 
> As far as i'm concerned, those of us who build our OWN rides are REAL builders, and especially if this is your first build.
> *



good, lets see pics of your car


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 23 2008, 07:52 PM~10489515
> *i got my hands dirty on mine bitch
> 
> all you can do is watch and wish you were man enough
> 
> btw  st pauls a little place  and i know many a people there
> *



I know Crenshaws Finest.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA+Apr 23 2008, 09:45 PM~10489444-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes because they do it for a living and are better. cars from shops always come out better, look at the ones from homies hydraulics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s&feature=related
> yumsayn a mafucka a real rider its gone be clean, tight, and hot yumsayn
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim has done a hell of a job for a back yard bulid we all know that it is hard but lets try to leave the bull shit out because it is going to mess up this topic up. I bet most shop would not take on a project like this.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 23 2008, 10:57 PM~10489577
> *Skim has done a hell of a job for a back yard bulid we all know that it is hard but lets try to leave the bull shit out because it is going to mess up this topic up. I bet most shop would not take on a project like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skim has done a hell of a job period. professional shop or backyard boogie, anybody would be proud of that hoe


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Skim


----------



## socios b.c. prez

wtf?


----------



## 41bowtie

looking bad ass Skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Another pic of the top mechanism. My computers been fucking up all night.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 12:19 AM~10490408
> *Another pic of the top mechanism. My computers been fucking up all night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit you cant hide money look at that fresh chrome layin on that texas soil


----------



## KING OF PEARL

That pic says alot right there. My apologies. Great topic

Andy


----------



## Skim

Heres the last bow I need to put on. It was about to start storming so I took the rack in the house and called it a day.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 12:19 AM~10490408
> *Another pic of the top mechanism. My computers been fucking up all night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  

thats a hell of a truck behind the rack :0


----------



## the GRINCH

damn lot o fools up in here tonight 
12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: scrappin68, the GRINCH, 64_EC_STYLE, WestTexas_lowlow, elcoshiloco, Skim, 6Deuced, LOWLYFE62, six trey impala, KING OF PEARL, 1938_MASTER


----------



## Skim

The last of the OG hell Bent rack. Theres still some good parts left on it but some of the parts were bent out of shape so I will probably end up throwing the good pieces on ebay.


----------



## six trey impala

man this car is coming along really nice...good work skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 12:24 AM~10490456
> *The last of the OG hell Bent rack. Theres still some good parts left on it but some of the parts were bent out of shape so I will probably end up throwing the good pieces on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need 2 of those pieces off that rack , send to platers in the am


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10490434
> *shit you cant hide money look at that fresh chrome layin on that texas soil
> *


did you notice the cow chillin in the background?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10490463
> *man this car is coming along really nice...good work skim :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man! Im trying but this amateur shit is killing me :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10490489
> *did you notice the cow chillin in the background?
> *


yea i did , thats going to be one hell of a barn find for some body when them twisters take your ass to kansas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10490436
> *That pic says alot right there.  My apologies.  Great topic
> 
> Andy
> *


----------



## RagtopPete

Good job SKIM....


----------



## sicko87

your ride is coming out real clean and mean bro..
i think more than 250000 are gonna proof this


----------



## KERRBSS

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIX1RAG, Loco 61, Texas Massacre
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10490489
> *did you notice the cow chillin in the background?
> *


How Much For That Cow... Dont Worry About Delivery I'll PIck That Heifer Up...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 24 2008, 07:39 AM~10491568
> *How Much For That Cow... Dont Worry About Delivery I'll PIck That Heifer Up...
> *


 Does that mean we haveing a cook out ? :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10489919
> *fuck im off line for a couple hours and all hell  breaks loose in here  :0
> *


Shyt went HellBent? :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Well Im off to the swap meet. I only live 15 minutes from Texas Motor Speedway so I might as well early bird some shit while most people gotta be at work today. :cheesy: Hopeifully I can come up on some 61 shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

cleaned up


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 24 2008, 08:30 AM~10491760
> *Does that mean we haveing a cook out ?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 11:05 AM~10492553
> *Well Im off to the swap meet. I only live 15 minutes from Texas Motor Speedway so I might as well early bird some shit while most people gotta be at work today.  :cheesy: Hopeifully I can come up on some 61 shit  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

Last Minute Customs (from houston) will have booth @ this weekend car show !!!!!!!!!(04/27/08)
For all your impala need's from trim to sheet metal 1958 thur 1967 
two door's or convertible. 
call tim cell 832-659-6963 or bruce 713-373-1442


----------



## BIG RED

:0 :0 :0 

For 261 page for 2 61's. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 24 2008, 01:53 PM~10493335
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> For 261 page for 2 61's. :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2008, 11:56 AM~10493361
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FOOL..HAVEN'T SEEN YOU AROUND...EVERYTHING GOOD


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 24 2008, 02:36 PM~10493617
> *WHAT UP FOOL..HAVEN'T SEEN YOU AROUND...EVERYTHING GOOD
> *


ok i guess, sixnoneforlife.


----------



## lone star

u in it for under 10k. so whats up ill take you 10k this weekend.....


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 02:55 PM~10494665
> *u in it for under 10k. so whats up ill take you 10k this weekend.....
> *


this motherfuckers a drug trafficker or some shit 

:yes:


----------



## --JUICE--

thats not including his time i thats a grat offer but i think skim can get a lot more than that,i got my 64 for sale and i wish i was gettin offers like that all i get is all these fools offering me 2 gs less then posted price and theyre like(i got 3gs rite now let me know) or some fool ask me to sell him the body without eng and trans what the fuck im i gonna keep them for thats like buyin a house and tell in the builder i just want the house with no walls inside i got my own,no offence homie but i got a feeling skim is gonna pass .


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2008, 10:28 AM~10492687
> *cleaned up
> *


----------



## Loco 61

U Back Already That Was Fast Swap Walkin..... Wut U Get?


----------



## Skim

Picked up some parts at the swap meet today. Some stuff for the bubble top and some new parts I needed for the vert. Got some NOS guide back up lenses for my car, new liscence plate panels, trunk emblem, grille emblem and moulding clip set. Also bought another set of new floor pans for the bubble top. Came up on an OG paint hood for the bubble top. Its perfect for that car since its the same color. I also got the grille assembly since the one on the bubbletop was shot up with buck shots.


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## elias

lookin good, bro :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

weres the swapmeet i need some parts for my rag.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10495110
> *weres the swapmeet i need some parts for my rag.
> *


We're Going On Saturday After The Set Up w/ David... Its At Texas Motorspeed Way


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

The Ride is starting to look Heavenly unbent

:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 24 2008, 04:02 PM~10495134
> *We're Going On Saturday After The Set Up w/ David... Its At Texas Motorspeed Way
> *


  i need more metal shippin is too much.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 24 2008, 04:05 PM~10495155
> * i need more metal shippin is too much.
> *


 Thats why I ordered the floors thru H&H and they brought it all to the swap meet. Keeps me from having to pay shipping :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 05:20 PM~10495243
> *Thats why I ordered the floors thru H&H and they brought it all to the swap meet. Keeps me from having to pay shipping :cheesy:
> *


damn fool you did good at tha swap meet , whats this shit about paying shipping , you havent gotten my bill yet :0 ima double dip yo ass on shipping , haha floor pan 100.00 shipping 129.95 , hows that sound ? if you kill that cow we can have a cook out and you can also get REAL leather for tha rag :biggrin: 


what did tha hood cost ya


----------



## the GRINCH

i wanna know something else , , , , , , , , how your short ass get that shit in the back of that jacked up ass truck :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 24 2008, 04:55 PM~10495436
> *damn fool you did good at tha swap meet , whats this shit about paying shipping , you havent gotten my bill yet  :0 ima double dip yo ass on shipping , haha floor pan 100.00 shipping 129.95 , hows that sound ? if you kill that cow we can have a cook out and you can also get REAL leather for tha rag  :biggrin:
> what did tha hood cost ya
> *


The hood was 150 no rust and straight and he threw in the front grille shit for 75. I needed that hood because the bubble top has a primered fucked up hood on it I just threw on there. There was also some 1 piece 61 bumpers there too but I dont need them so backbump61 bought them :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 24 2008, 04:58 PM~10495455
> *i wanna know something else , , , , , , , , how your short ass get that shit in the back of that jacked up ass truck  :biggrin:
> *


theres a ladder stashed where the spare tire use to be under the bed


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 24 2008, 04:58 PM~10495455
> *i wanna know something else , , , , , , , , how your short ass get that shit in the back of that jacked up ass truck  :biggrin:
> *


 I aint short Im 6ft but I picked the hood up over my head like He Man and slid that bitch into the back of the truck on top of the floor pans.


----------



## gmag69

That rack is badass man. You gonna do a thread on the bubbletop too?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Lookin good Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10496089
> *Lookin good Skim :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Daniel son

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 23 2008, 08:04 PM~10488464
> *Hey Skim, this is your first build right??...I nominate you for rookie of the year.. :biggrin:
> *


x2... car is coming along real nice,


----------



## MR.*512*

*LOOKING REAL NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@Apr 24 2008, 05:49 PM~10495774
> *That rack is badass man. You gonna do a thread on the bubbletop too?
> *


Possibly. When the time comes


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 06:23 AM~10500177
> *Possibly. When the time comes
> *


  this topic is one of the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 24 2008, 04:58 PM~10495455
> *i wanna know something else , , , , , , , , how your short ass get that shit in the back of that jacked up ass truck  :biggrin:
> *


NINJA Skills! :0


----------



## deesta

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT, Cant Wait 2 C It Finish.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2008, 09:05 AM~10500814
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  TTT, Cant Wait 2 C It Finish.......... :biggrin:
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## bigjune62

they're never "done" ...................


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 25 2008, 01:37 PM~10501668
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME....... YOU WILL SEE WHEN THE COLOR COMES...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

GOT THE FRAME BACK FROM IMPOUND...SHOULD BE PAINTED SOON....ANY NEW PICS OF THE IMPI


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 23 2008, 11:30 PM~10490508
> *yea i did , thats going to be one hell of a barn find for some body when them twisters take your ass to kansas
> *


Did somebody say Kansas?? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 25 2008, 09:49 PM~10506007
> *GOT THE FRAME BACK FROM IMPOUND...SHOULD BE PAINTED SOON....ANY NEW PICS OF THE IMPI
> *


I will have some. I pulled the body off the frame yesterday after work by myself. That was a bitch. I did it all by my self too. :uh: Before I did, I rewelded bracing back in the car from front to back and from side to side. Then I used 2 big ratchet straps over the poles in my shop building, ratcheted that bitch in the air about 3 feet straight up and slid two saw horses underneath it. Today my buddy Chris is going to help me weld up my brackets for my rotisserie since I am at work Im going to drop them off with him at at lunch for him to torch out a couple holes in the square tubing.

After looking underneath it Ive got some serious work to do under there. :0


----------



## Skim

87 RAG YODA


----------



## lone star

THE YOTARAG HAS LEFT THE BUILDING


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 08:44 AM~10507922
> *THE YOTARAG HAS LEFT THE BUILDING
> *


That shit was tight, but the 4 is slick like 50.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 06:46 AM~10507825
> * I pulled the body off the frame yesterday after work by myself. That was a bitch. I did it all by my self too. *


Do you want a cookie for that or do you want sombra and King of Pearl to drop in on this topic again?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2008, 07:04 AM~10507962
> *Do you want a cookie for that or do you want sombra and King of Pearl to drop in on this topic again?
> *


 :0 Fuck them. He can go stick an 8 oz jar of murano pearl up his corn hole.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*What kinda problems did you find under the car Skim?*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 10:03 AM~10508148
> *:0 Fuck them. He can go stick an 8 oz jar of murano pearl up his corn hole.
> *


You was skurred like a lil bitch....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2008, 08:06 AM~10508159
> *What kinda problems did you find under the car Skim?
> *



No real problems, just areas I still need to weld because I wasnt trying to weld laying on my back


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 04:46 AM~10507825
> *I will have some. I pulled the body off the frame yesterday after work by myself. That was a bitch. I did it all by my self too. :uh:  Before I did, I rewelded bracing back in the car from front to back and from side to side. Then I used 2 big ratchet straps over the poles in my shop building, ratcheted that bitch in the air about 3 feet straight up and slid two saw horses underneath it. Today my buddy Chris is going to help me weld up my brackets for my rotisserie since I am at work Im going to drop them off with him at at lunch for him to torch out a couple holes in the square tubing.
> 
> After looking underneath it Ive got some serious work to do under there.  :0
> *



that sounds like a lot of fun :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: C-Bass



wtf :roflmao:


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 26 2008, 12:39 PM~10509141
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: C-Bass
> wtf  :roflmao:
> *



I don't get it :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Apr 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10509202
> *I don't get it  :dunno:
> *


KICK HIS ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Poster Posts 
*still in the top ten , thats spelled tin for some people to understand* :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:scrutinize:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10510922
> *Poster Posts
> still in the top ten , thats spelled tin for some people to understand  :biggrin:
> *


lloks like i need a new topic to invade, i been in here alot


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 09:03 AM~10508508
> *No real problems, just areas I still need to weld because I wasnt trying to weld laying on my back
> *


HAY HOMIE, I BEEN CHECKING OUT YOUR TOPIC SINCE THE BEGINNING AND GOTS TO TELL YOU DOGG, YOU 'VE DONE SOME ASOME WORK TO THAT CAR HOLMES, KEEP IT UP SLOWLY BUT SURELY HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AS SOON AS I'M DONE WITH MY MONTE CARLO, I'M A GET STARTED ON MY 62 RAG AND TAKE MY TIME WITH IT TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 09:03 AM~10508508
> *No real problems, just areas I still need to weld because I wasnt trying to weld laying on my back
> *


That sucks welding like that. It's always fun having molten metal falling on your ass as your welding. :angry: Are you gonna use the brushable seam sealer on the seams or the stuff in the tubes?


----------



## Skim

So I finally put my car on the rotisserie for the first time last night. I spun it completely upside down and you should have seen all the sand that poured out of it. That thing looks crazy fully suspended in the air like that. Its perfect because now I can weld my convertible support rails on and I started working on the belly of the car last night.

I went back to the Pate Swap Meet last night and bought a bad ass spot welder. Its a Lemco panel spot welder so its really easy to do floor pans or panels now. I cant wait to try it out when I put floors in the bubble top real soon.

As for Hell Bent Im back on track and will be able to put in major work again. It was difficult trying to do everything with the car still on the frame. Theres just so much more than what you see on the outside if you're gonna do it right.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 03:24 AM~10512894
> *So I finally put my car on the rotisserie for the first time last night. I spun it completely upside down and you should have seen all the sand that poured out of it. That thing looks crazy fully suspended in the air like that. Its perfect because now I can weld my convertible support rails on and I started working on the belly of the car last night.
> 
> I went back to the Pate Swap Meet last night and bought a bad ass spot welder. Its a Lemco panel  spot welder so its really easy to do floor pans or panels now. I cant wait to try it out when I put floors in the bubble top real soon.
> 
> As for Hell Bent Im back on track and will be able to put in major work again. It was difficult trying to do everything with the car still on the frame. Theres just so much more than what you see on the outside if you're gonna do it right.
> *


POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE SKIM OF THE 61 ON THE ROTISSERIE...PLEASE!!

I'M GETTING READY TO PUT MINE ON A BODY CART...ROTISSERIE IS OUT OF MY PRICE RANGE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 05:24 AM~10512894
> *So I finally put my car on the rotisserie for the first time last night. I spun it completely upside down and you should have seen all the sand that poured out of it. That thing looks crazy fully suspended in the air like that. Its perfect because now I can weld my convertible support rails on and I started working on the belly of the car last night.
> 
> I went back to the Pate Swap Meet last night and bought a bad ass spot welder. Its a Lemco panel  spot welder so its really easy to do floor pans or panels now. I cant wait to try it out when I put floors in the bubble top real soon.
> 
> As for Hell Bent Im back on track and will be able to put in major work again. It was difficult trying to do everything with the car still on the frame. Theres just so much more than what you see on the outside if you're gonna do it right.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 27 2008, 08:24 AM~10513202
> *POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE SKIM OF THE 61 ON THE ROTISSERIE...PLEASE!!
> 
> I'M GETTING READY TO PUT MINE ON A BODY CART...ROTISSERIE IS OUT OF MY PRICE RANGE
> *



Oh definitely. I tripped out when I flipped it completely upside down. That shit looked hella crazy to me.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES+Apr 26 2008, 11:02 PM~10512044-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAY HOMIE, I BEEN CHECKING OUT YOUR TOPIC SINCE THE BEGINNING AND GOTS TO TELL YOU DOGG, YOU 'VE DONE SOME ASOME WORK TO THAT CAR HOLMES, KEEP IT UP SLOWLY BUT SURELY HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AS SOON AS I'M DONE WITH MY MONTE CARLO, I'M A GET STARTED ON MY 62 RAG AND TAKE MY TIME WITH IT TOO   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie! Just take your time and when its done its done right!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gmag69_@Apr 27 2008, 01:16 AM~10512621
> *That sucks welding like that. It's always fun having molten metal falling on your ass as your welding. :angry:  Are you gonna use the brushable seam sealer on the seams or the stuff in the tubes?
> *


I use the 3M sealer in the tube, then I have a bondo spreader that I cut in half that I drag and smooth it down with.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 07:06 AM~10513354
> *Oh definitely. I tripped out when I flipped it completely upside down. That shit looked hella crazy to me.
> *


WHATS THE PLANS FOR THE BOTTOM JUST CLEANING IT UP OR DOING SOMETHING CRAZY WITH IT  :0


----------



## Skim

Im going to mold and paint it without making it look un factory if u know what I mean. Infact when I get home I will be grinding down some welds and smoothing some stuff out. 
I got a full drop down center trunk pan that is being chromed right now. I never liked the chrome trunk pan covers that people screw or rivet on so Im going to weld in the chrome one, tape off and paint past the weld line.


----------



## Skim

Texas Massacre here you go. Lunch at work


----------



## vengence

lookin good so far skim


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 10:26 AM~10514012
> *Texas Massacre here you go. Lunch at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

*MACK 10'S 61 RAG !! *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

so your going to paint the floors black or matching the car


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 10:26 AM~10514012
> *Texas Massacre here you go. Lunch at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KCRIVI71

spotted this for sale


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10515213
> *so your going to paint the floors black or matching the car
> *


I am painting the belly to match. Damn I love it being on the rotisserie. Its so easy now. I flipped it over and spent about 5 hours welding and cleaning up the bottom rear portion of the bottom sides of the rockers. Once I removed what was left of the old convertible support channels, the metal underneath was rusty so I cut out a 15" long section of the underside of the rocker, threw it away and replaced it with new metal and then welded on the convertible reinforcement support rail. Later today I will do the other side.
I will post pics hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 09:10 AM~10513380
> *Thanks homie! Just take your time and when its done its done right!
> I use the 3M sealer in the tube, then I have a bondo spreader that I cut in half that I drag and smooth it down with.
> *


I used some thinner on a paper towel to smooth out the sealer after I put it on.....gotta be quick dow.  


PICS DAMIT !


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 26 2008, 07:59 PM~10510922
> *Poster Posts
> still in the top ten , thats spelled tin for some people to understand  :biggrin:
> *


I'm in there :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 28 2008, 08:04 AM~10519774
> *
> PICS DAMIT !
> *


Im assed out because the computers fucked up til thursday so I gotta have one of the guys from work come by and take pics this afternoon and he will email them to me so i can post them from work.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 09:11 AM~10519798
> *Im assed out because the computers fucked up til thursday so I gotta have one of the guys from work come by and take pics this afternoon and he will email them to me so i can post them from work.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 08:11 AM~10519798
> *Im assed out because the computers fucked up til thursday so I gotta have one of the guys from work come by and take pics this afternoon and he will email them to me so i can post them from work.
> *


  DAMN IT MAN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 27 2008, 03:31 PM~10514592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MACK 10'S 61 RAG !!
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

your taking to long with the pics dood..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 28 2008, 09:55 AM~10520388
> *your taking to long with the pics dood..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will. Im putting in werk on this car all week. I realized how much I missed all of the cutting and welding once I once I fired up that welder again last night. I really love that metal work shit. Way more than bodywork.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 28 2008, 11:55 AM~10520388
> *your taking to long with the pics werk  on this car all week. I realized how much I missed all of the cutting and welding once I once I fired up that welder again last night. I really love that metal work shit. Way more than bodywork.
> *


theres that werd again. 

:uh: 

Two homies who could not be here today wanted to throw a big shot out to you and your progress.


----------



## Skim

Tattoo76 and Big Dirty?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Those faces really don't show any expression. lol

Jason reppin' hard with that Boulevard T-shirt.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10522089
> *I will. Im putting in werk  on this car all week. I realized how much I missed all of the cutting and welding once I once I fired up that welder again last night. I really love that metal work shit. Way more than bodywork.
> *



maybe i shood be doing that too :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 28 2008, 12:02 AM~10518503
> *spotted this for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hell more bent


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2008, 05:37 PM~10525331
> *thats hell more bent
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10474378
> *"MEXICAN WORD" OF THE DAY
> CHILE
> 
> I asked my Mom to let me go to the movies, and CHILE me go!!
> MUSHROOM
> There were 4 of us already in the car so there's not MUSH ROOM for anyone
> else
> JULY
> "You told me you were going to the store and JULY to me!"
> 
> HERPES
> When me and my sister share a candy HER PES is always bigger than mine!!
> "JUAREZ"
> My vieja slapped me and i said JUAREZ your problem Bish?
> 
> TEACUP - Something to drink tea from.
> PEECUP - Something you drive your homies to work in. "Everybody get in the
> back of the "PEECUP!"
> 
> CHAIR
> I was about to eat a bag of Cheetos, when my mom said: Mira cabron you
> better CHAIR!
> *


thought for the day , now we all know where skim gets some of his words from

*skim lingo " thought fer tha dey , na we yall no were skim get sum of hes werds from " *
the poetry break down as skim might would say it ahahahahahahahah :biggrin: 



on another note did you get your shipment in today ? how you like the extra item in tha package


----------



## gmag69

Can't wait to see the pics. keep up the good work Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 08:11 AM~10519798
> *Im assed out because the computers fucked up til thursday so I gotta have one of the guys from work come by and take pics this afternoon and he will email them to me so i can post them from work.
> *


The lies :0 I am hurt! Still no pics!!!! :angry: 24Hrs Later. One day of my life wasted......


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10518503
> *spotted this for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn. What a waste!


----------



## KERRBSS

skims M.I.A...PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX....oh HI!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2008, 09:19 AM~10530005
> *skims M.I.A...PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX....oh HI!
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Hi tony


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2008, 08:19 AM~10530005
> *skims M.I.A...PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX PIX....oh HI!
> *


Ok heres some I took yesterday finally.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Oh before I forget, I put the grille together.


----------



## Loco 61

Looks Klean Skim


----------



## Skim

Had to cut off the remainder of the factory convertible support rails off the bottom of the rockers. In a minute you can see it was all rusted out underneath and I had to re skin them. This did not wanna come off easy but I had to do it in order to reinstall the new ones I got from Bert at the Chevy Shop.










the donor strip of metal I will use to replace the bottom side. 4 door part.










cut out



















sizing it up


----------



## Skim

Then came the convertible support rails.


----------



## Loco 61

Man I Gotta Check It Out In Person :0


----------



## Skim

Now I have to weld up the inside where the two quarter panels meet, the rear half of the car is from the 4 door but the forward half is from my car. Now I have to weld that up. This was nearly impossible for me to get to without putting it on the rotisserie.


----------



## Skim

Welding the front braces to the new floor pans. I use self tappers to screw them down then plug weld them and remove the screws.


----------



## Skim

Got a package yesterday :0 










Thanks to the GRINCH



















This has to go in the bubble top!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 01:26 PM~10531865
> *Got a package yesterday  :0
> 
> Thanks to the GRINCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to go in the bubble top!
> *


going to be kinda hard to weld this in , guess you will have to cut it into little strips and soak it in fiberglass resign to lay over the holes in the floor :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2008, 02:18 PM~10531792
> *Man I Gotta Check It Out In Person :0
> *


yeah me too ill be over later....oh wait i live in detroit DAMMIT :angry: its looking good skim really nice werk


----------



## Austin Ace

Did you build that rotisserie?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2008, 01:58 PM~10532169
> *yeah me too ill be over later....oh wait i live in detroit DAMMIT :angry:  its looking good skim really nice werk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 02:08 PM~10531660
> *Oh before I forget, I put the grille together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks really good homie, i like :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ITS AMAZING HOW U BROUGHT THIS CAR BACK TO LIFE..A1 WORK


----------



## FunkytownRoller

goddamn skim that bitch is gonna be fuckin bad


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10534771
> *ITS AMAZING HOW U BROUGHT THIS CAR BACK TO LIFE..A1 WORK
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 29 2008, 12:58 PM~10532176
> *Did you build that rotisserie?
> *


No Ive had it all the time I just had no brackets for it until saturday when my buddy Chris hooked them up for me at his muffler shop.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Apr 29 2008, 06:52 PM~10534771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS AMAZING HOW U BROUGHT THIS CAR BACK TO LIFE..A1 WORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 07:13 PM~10534947
> *goddamn skim that bitch is gonna be fuckin bad
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 07:13 PM~10534948
> *X2
> *


thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## FiveNine619

yo SKIM i aint no nutrider but got dam homie ur putting it down..much respect homie..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10535017
> *yo SKIM i aint no nutrider but got dam homie ur putting it down..much respect homie..
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Its all good man thanks. I really appreciate 'everybody' that has come in and given me the motivation to post pics and finish this car. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Skim

I will be selling the convertible frame from the car. I know I will never build it back to stock so its gonna go.


----------



## Skim

also finished welding on the convertible reinforcement rails today. Then I spent this afternoon cleaning up all of my welds. 



















Then started rotating it getting all of the crap from the blasters out of it.


----------



## Skim

lso got this Canadian boxed frame for sale.


----------



## Skim

Tomorrow I will have the inner rear wheel wells completely welded up. This has been bugging me for months now.


----------



## Skim

Heres the spot welder I bought to do floor pans from now on. I actually look forward to getting the floors in the bubble top now.


----------



## impala_631

damm,you have alot of free time ehh? :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Still got that extra chrome hood latch?? sent ya a pm about it


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 01:05 PM~10531616
> *Ok heres some I took yesterday finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: much props bro.I wish I had your skills


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10535723
> *Still got that extra chrome hood latch?? sent ya a pm about it
> *


I got 2 extra chromed ones $50 each like the one on my grille in that pic.


----------



## elias

dam lookin good homie


----------



## shrekinacutty

damn that mofo is coming out bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

u gona sand blast the belly


----------



## Dylante63

gonna look awsome, do you feel like your on the home stretch now??


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

*TTT*


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 08:51 PM~10535306
> *Heres the spot welder I bought to do floor pans from now on. I actually look forward to getting the floors in the bubble top now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As always, looking good. Will you do my floors once you are finished with your car? I only need a couple of patches. I think. I'm not too far from you.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good skim


----------



## KERRBSS

more pics more pics.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:thumbsup:


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 06:51 PM~10535306
> *Heres the spot welder I bought to do floor pans from now on. I actually look forward to getting the floors in the bubble top now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Boy that thing looks older then the hills. :biggrin: You try it out yet?

Lookin good man. Keep it up.


----------



## wired61

*skimazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sixty34me

skim this car is looking damn good


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 08:51 PM~10535306
> *Heres the spot welder I bought to do floor pans from now on. I actually look forward to getting the floors in the bubble top now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that John's Spot Welder? It Has His Name On It....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2008, 02:19 PM~10542786
> *Is that John's Spot Welder?    It Has His Name On It....
> *


 :0 did him stole it?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 30 2008, 04:50 PM~10543018
> *:0  did him stole it?
> *


nah skim probally buyed it :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 07:51 PM~10535306
> *Heres the spot welder I bought to do floor pans from now on. I actually look forward to getting the floors in the bubble top now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that old shit works better then anything

my old man has a stick welder thats almost 40 years old that mother welds like a dream


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Apr 30 2008, 09:22 AM~10540213
> *As always, looking good. Will you do my floors once you are finished with your car? I only need a couple of patches. I think. I'm not too far from you.
> *


Im sure we can work something out


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 30 2008, 03:15 PM~10543204
> *that old shit works better then anything
> 
> my old man has a stick welder  thats  almost 40 years old    that mother welds like a dream
> *


Yeah man. Its a Lemco Panel spot welder. Nowadays Lemco is who builds Snap On's shit.


----------



## Skim

welded inside of the fenderwells up today. Thank god for rotisseries.


----------



## junbug29s

this is gonna be one hell of ride man! stay on it! remember pics are considered money when it's time to sell...so keep us up to date with pics too.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## lone star

did u buy the welder cuz it matches the paint on the car or are u some sort of queer


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10535017
> *yo SKIM i aint no nutrider but got dam homie ur putting it down..much respect homie..
> *


X2...good work homie...looks better and better everyday....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

1961 welder :0


----------



## RAGALAC

U DOING YO DAM THING ON THIS PROJECT SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10545574
> *did u buy the welder cuz it matches the paint on the car or are u some sort of queer
> *


:roflmao: Thanks Andy


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2008, 11:04 PM~10537853
> *u gona sand blast the belly
> *


well actually the floor pans were new. Back when I first started putting them in, I POR 15'd the undersides. I have started razor blading all that off and they are bare metal underneath so I wont need to sand blast that, the other reason is because I would have to move it and its not on wheels so thats a headache in itself, also I am putting a new fully chromed trunk pan so basically all thats left is the floor braces and above the gas tank area so I guess i will do it all by hand. Then I will prep and paint the whole bottom side, do up the frame, bolt it on with the new bushings and mask the whole bottom of the car up and finish the final body work and I'll paint it already mounted on the fresh frame. This way if theres any flex what so ever, the body will be where its gonna always be before the last of the body work.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10535907
> *I got 2 extra chromed ones $50 each like the one on my grille in that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2008, 05:27 PM~10545101
> *welded inside of the fenderwells up today. Thank god for rotisseries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2008, 10:19 PM~10548287
> *well actually the floor pans were new. Back when I first started putting them in, I POR 15'd the undersides. I have started razor blading all that off and they are bare metal underneath so I wont need to sand blast that, the other reason is because I would have to move it and its not on wheels so thats a headache in itself, also I am putting a new fully chromed trunk pan so basically all thats left is the floor braces and above the gas tank area so I guess i will do it all by hand. Then I will prep and paint the whole bottom side, do up the frame, bolt it on with the new bushings and mask the whole bottom of the car up and finish the final body work and I'll paint it already mounted on the fresh frame. This way if theres any flex what so ever, the body will be where its gonna always be before the last of the body work.
> *


are u gona write a book, the chronicles of skim


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 07:15 AM~10549421
> *are u gona write a book, the chronicles of skim
> *


hes currently in the process, havent you payd attention this is page 269 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

you need to set up some classes and teach out of your garage. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2008, 11:19 PM~10548287
> *well actually the floor pans were new. Back when I first started putting them in, I POR 15'd the undersides. I have started razor blading all that off and they are bare metal underneath so I wont need to sand blast that, the other reason is because I would have to move it and its not on wheels so thats a headache in itself, also I am putting a new fully chromed trunk pan so basically all thats left is the floor braces and above the gas tank area so I guess i will do it all by hand. Then I will prep and paint the whole bottom side, do up the frame, bolt it on with the new bushings and mask the whole bottom of the car up and finish the final body work and I'll paint it already mounted on the fresh frame. This way if theres any flex what so ever, the body will be where its gonna always be before the last of the body work.
> *


Smart Move!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 1 2008, 06:31 AM~10549625
> *you need to set up some classes and teach out of your garage.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


shit all you gotta do is roll by and hang out. But bring beer :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 10:13 AM~10550320
> *shit  all you gotta do is roll by and hang out. But bring beer :0
> *


Lets Go :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

SKIM, will welding up the fenderwell from the inside mess up the bodywork on the other side?
i would imagine that heat would cause come warping


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@May 1 2008, 03:23 PM~10553294
> *SKIM, will welding up the fenderwell from the inside mess up the bodywork on the other side?
> i would imagine that heat would cause come warping
> *


no its far enough to not damage it except for down by the lip of the fenderwell if you are not careful!


----------



## Skim

Today I replaced the drivers side rear body mount. It was rusty so it had to go.










heres the good one off the 4 door I cut up.


----------



## Skim

Comparison of the old one to the new one after I cut the old one out.










Cut out measured 12" to get all the best metal used.


----------



## Skim

New bodymount welded in. After this Im all the rust repair will be totally finished. One pic was with flash one without.


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Skim

I also killed a snake when I took a piss break :0 I think it was a water mocassin because it came from by the pond. Somebody correct me if Im wrong. The neighbors horse was looking at it so I got on my trailer and threw a huge rock and hit it perfect on the head so I took some pics.


----------



## Skim

My 72 spokes with OG 3 wings :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 06:27 PM~10554483
> *I also killed a snake when I took a piss break  :0  I think it was a water mocassin because it came from by the pond. Somebody correct me if Im wrong. The neighbors horse was looking at it so I got on my trailer and threw a huge rock and hit it perfect on the head so I took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


harmless black snake 



answer ur pms


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 05:27 PM~10554483
> *I also killed a snake when I took a piss break  :0  I think it was a water mocassin because it came from by the pond. Somebody correct me if Im wrong. The neighbors horse was looking at it so I got on my trailer and threw a huge rock and hit it perfect on the head so I took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had to run over a bull snake with a ridin lawnmower and shoot it twice in the head with a 20 gauge before it finally stopped wiggling around.....and u just used a rock??? what a pussy ass snake


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@May 1 2008, 03:23 PM~10553294
> *SKIM, will welding up the fenderwell from the inside mess up the bodywork on the other side?
> i would imagine that heat would cause come warping
> *


i was gonna ask this same question!!


----------



## Skim

Throw back shit...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

looking awesome SKim once that under isde is painted it going to look realllll good


----------



## wired61

NIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 07:29 PM~10554500
> *My 72 spokes with OG 3 wings  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They Look Just Like My Rims From Back In Tha Day....Except My Didn’t Have The Eagle Emblems


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 08:29 PM~10554500
> *My 72 spokes with OG 3 wings  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2008, 10:33 PM~10556684
> *WTF  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its a remote controled bus I got for x mas from my nephews.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 12:48 AM~10556851
> *Its a remote controled bus I got for x mas from my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 05:29 PM~10554500
> *My 72 spokes with OG 3 wings  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEED SOME 5.20'S ON THEM 72'S


----------



## Skim

I know huh :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 12:09 AM~10557046
> *I know huh :angry:
> *


I KNOW A PLACE THAT HAS THEM FOR A GOOD PRICE HEREIN HOUSTON......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 2 2008, 12:16 AM~10557126
> *I KNOW A PLACE THAT HAS THEM FOR A GOOD PRICE HEREIN HOUSTON......
> *


Swap Meet About 80 Buck Each


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2008, 11:35 PM~10557372
> *Swap Meet About 80 Buck Each
> *


Those are the coker ones built for china wires. I gotta have the OG premuim Sportways :biggrin:


----------



## bams

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 06:45 PM~10535246
> *also finished welding on the convertible reinforcement rails today. Then I spent this afternoon cleaning up all of my welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then started rotating it getting all of the crap from the blasters out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skim where did you get the reenforcement rails under the rocker panels?


----------



## Skim

Bert from the Chevy Shop in El Monte reproduces them. 626-442-6421


----------



## Skim

doublepost


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 07:29 PM~10554500
> *My 72 spokes with OG 3 wings  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just dont put some ugly ass 5.20's on them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 12:41 AM~10557447
> *Those are the coker ones built for china wires. I gotta have the OG premuim Sportways  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

came alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 12:41 AM~10557447
> *Those are the coker ones built for china wires. I gotta have the OG premuim Sportways  :biggrin:
> *


U Talking About The Old Ones The Blow Up On The Freeways.??.. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2008, 06:19 AM~10558666
> *U Talking About The Old Ones The Blow Up On The Freeways.??..  :0
> *


 :0 

Honestly with that 6.0 LS-1 engine I dont think that would be very smart! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I SEE A BUG IN THE BACKGROUND....................


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2008, 12:35 AM~10557372
> *Swap Meet About 80 Buck Each
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 12:41 AM~10557447
> *Those are the coker ones built for china wires. I gotta have the OG premuim Sportways  :biggrin:
> *


I SHOOT YOU A PM ABOUT THEM LATER.........


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 07:22 PM~10554440
> *New bodymount welded in. After this Im all the rust repair will be totally finished. One pic was with flash one without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work skim


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 07:29 PM~10554500
> *My 72 spokes with OG 3 wings  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 2 2008, 12:36 PM~10560277
> *:nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

COKER 13 520 's WW $320 All Four


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2008, 12:27 PM~10560994
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> COKER  13 520 's  WW  $320  All Four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fat whitewalls......

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@May 2 2008, 04:18 PM~10561346
> *Fat whitewalls......
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


= Fat dick.

5.20's suck, radials rule.


----------



## Loco 61

I Smell Some Hateraid ..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2008, 04:50 PM~10561545
> *I Smell Some Hateraid ..
> *


Nor Cal, North Texas its cool. uffin:


----------



## Skim

Shit Im allergic to wide whitewalls. I dont fuck with that bull shit :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10561929
> *Nor Cal
> *


 :uh: :nosad: not as far as I'm concerned just say no to fat whites :thumbsdown:


----------



## bams

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 10:57 PM~10557597
> *Bert from the Chevy Shop in El Monte reproduces them. 626-442-6421
> *


thanks skim for the info. how did you brace it up from not bowing before you put it on the rotissire?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bams_@May 2 2008, 08:03 PM~10563538
> *thanks skim for the info. how did you brace it up from not bowing before you put it on the rotissire?
> *



For one, I put it on the rotisserie once the rockers and new floor pans were finished but I ran metal square tubing from where the conv top bolts to in the back to the windshield posts and I also welded braces across so the braces looks like a big square box inside the car.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 2 2008, 12:28 PM~10561390
> *= Fat dick.
> 
> 5.20's suck, radials rule.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: post your avatar


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 2 2008, 08:39 PM~10563787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: post your avatar
> *


aw fuck I didnt even notice what that was until now. :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 06:43 PM~10563821
> *aw fuck I didnt even notice what that was until now.  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10563086
> *Shit Im allergic to wide whitewalls. I dont fuck with that bull shit  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## lone star

nice spinners


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10560994
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> COKER  13 520 's  WW  $320  All Four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLACE I KNOW HAS O.G. 5.20'S AND 5.40'S THIN WHITEWALL.......... :0 
LESS THEN $320 A SET........ :biggrin: 

FAT WHITWALL IS A............ :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 3 2008, 01:04 AM~10564981
> *PLACE I KNOW HAS O.G. 5.20'S AND 5.40'S THIN WHITEWALL.......... :0
> LESS THEN $320 A SET........ :biggrin:
> 
> FAT WHITWALL IS A............ :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 3 2008, 11:20 AM~10566008
> *:wave:
> *


You need a dinsmore and I need money in a major way, cause my game is sharper than a muthafuckin razor blade.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 3 2008, 11:46 AM~10566096
> *You need a dinsmore and I need money in a major way, cause my game is sharper than a muthafuckin razor blade.
> *


yeah well the dream of a dinsmore is on hold, my hours at werk got cut :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10566576
> *yeah well the dream of a dinsmore is on hold, my hours at werk got cut :angry:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim

I got all my bumper brackets from the powder coaters so I will assemble them tomorrow.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 05:27 PM~10568329
> *I got all my bumper brackets from the powder coaters so I will assemble them tomorrow.
> *


why not chrome them?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10568329
> *I got all my bumper brackets from the powder coaters so I will assemble them tomorrow.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2008, 08:38 PM~10569175
> *why not chrome them?
> *


Theres no need to. I thought about it and like the big cross brace one that goes behind the front bumper, unless you can get to it to keep it clean I think youre just asking for trouble. Especially on a street car thats getting driven.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

How do you expect to keep the BBQ warm when you done used all the foil?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10569308
> *Theres no need to. I thought about it and like the big cross brace one that goes behind the front bumper, unless you can get to it to keep it clean I think youre just asking for trouble. Especially on a street car thats getting driven.
> *


Are You Going To Paint Over The Powder Coat w/ The Same COlor Of Tha Car? If Your Going To Have Ur Udies Chrome An Your Bumper Braces Black Might Look Alittle Better w/ That Baby Blue Color Ur Using ..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10571622
> *Are You Going To Paint Over The Powder Coat  w/ The Same COlor Of Tha Car? If Your Going To Have Ur Udies Chrome An Your Bumper Braces Black Might Look Alittle Better w/ That Baby Blue Color Ur Using ..
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2008, 10:25 AM~10571622
> *Are You Going To Paint Over The Powder Coat  w/ The Same COlor Of Tha Car? If Your Going To Have Ur Udies Chrome An Your Bumper Braces Black Might Look Alittle Better w/ That Baby Blue Color Ur Using ..
> *


No Im leaving them gloss black. Its turquoise not baby blue


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2008, 03:19 PM~10572309
> *No Im leaving them gloss black. Its turquoise not baby blue
> *


J.C.OWNED


----------



## ROBERTO G

is this your work skim or someone else?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2008, 02:19 PM~10572309
> *No Im leaving them gloss black. Its turquoise not baby blue
> *


Turquoise My Bad.... Eitherway Nice Color Skim...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 08:03 PM~10569308
> *Theres no need to. I thought about it and like the big cross brace one that goes behind the front bumper, unless you can get to it to keep it clean I think youre just asking for trouble. Especially on a street car thats getting driven.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2008, 08:06 PM~10574117
> *Turquoise My Bad.... Eitherway Nice Color Skim...
> *


No sweat man. I just have a few small things to do, a couple small rust holes in the inner rear wheel well areas to patch up about the size of a quarter. I also will have the fron A Arms dropped off with Arrelio this week, I want to do it tomorrow but i have to go to court for a 'too high' ticket I got in the white truck tomorrow :uh: 
Im also picking up some more steel to lay on the frame so I can start getting it ready. I will do a mock up and set the body on the frame in order to weld the extra convertible mounts on the wrapped frame where they need to be then I will pull it back off again.


----------



## DUVAL

? ON THE JAG REAR END..WILL IT HOLD UP TO HYDRO'S..... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I dont know. I have a ford 9" disk brake versaille rear end but I want to see pics of a Jag in an impala.


----------



## Loco 61

:0 that'll Be Some Crazy Shit There...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 10:23 AM~10578481
> *I dont know. I have a ford 9" disk brake versaille rear end but I want to see pics of a Jag in an impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WOULD BE A TITE SWAP


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 09:23 AM~10578481
> *I dont know. I have a ford 9" disk brake versaille rear end but I want to see pics of a Jag in an impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@May 5 2008, 11:22 AM~10578788
> *:0
> *


Greg, Go snatch them up for Pomona lol.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 5 2008, 09:47 AM~10577882
> *? ON THE JAG REAR END..WILL IT HOLD UP TO HYDRO'S..... :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN THEM WORK ON G-BODIES WITH HYDRO'S, BUT THE CARS WERE ONLY SHOW CARS NOT DRIVERS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

There is a 63 wagon in Japan with a Jag rearend, it lays out with four wheel negative camber.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 5 2008, 11:54 AM~10579081
> *There is a 63 wagon in Japan with a Jag rearend, it lays out with four wheel negative camber.
> *


DAMN....WHATS THE BENEFITS OF IT BESIDES A SHORTER AXEL..


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10579241
> *DAMN....WHATS THE BENEFITS OF IT BESIDES A SHORTER AXEL..
> *


no rubbing, and skirts


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 5 2008, 12:15 PM~10579270
> *no rubbing, and skirts
> *


I FIGURED BUT PROBABLY MORE DEPENDABLE TOO.. :biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## Dolle

I think that blue 61 conv that v max built had a jag rear end and a mustang II front end


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 11:23 AM~10578481
> *I dont know. I have a ford 9" disk brake versaille rear end but I want to see pics of a Jag in an impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sure that i'm probably the only one here that doesn't know this but what model Jaguar does that rear end come out off? :wow:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SORRY TO INTRUDE IN YOUR TOPIC HOMIE, BUT DID SOMEONE SAY JAGUAR REAREND, I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE ONE FOR SALE FOR A SMALL DONATION OF 400 BUCKS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 09:23 AM~10578481
> *I dont know. I have a ford 9" disk brake versaille rear end but I want to see pics of a Jag in an impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

Those ford rear ends are tough rear ends they are quick to most people use them for racing... should hold up


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 5 2008, 08:52 PM~10583703
> *Those ford rear ends are tough rear ends they are quick to most people use them for racing... should hold up
> *


Yeah thats what I got so Im cool with that, Should mate up to my 6.0 LS 1 just fine.  

Got my bumpers assembled but on the rear I need to build some tiny inner brackets because the california 1 piece bumpers have extra holes and no splits in them :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 10:08 PM~10583874
> *Yeah thats what I got so Im cool with that, Should mate up to my 6.0 LS 1 just fine.
> 
> Got my bumpers assembled but on the rear I need to build some tiny inner brackets because the california 1 piece bumpers have extra holes and no splits in them  :uh:
> *


U Have An Extra Rear Bumper Thats In Good Shape Laying Around.... Let Me Kno


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2008, 09:12 PM~10583906
> *U Have An Extra Rear Bumper Thats In Good Shape Laying Around.... Let Me Kno
> *


I just sold a sweet fuckin one the other day to a guy for $50 with brackets y todo.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 10:18 PM~10583983
> *I just sold a sweet fuckin one the other day to a guy for $50 with brackets y todo.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 08:08 PM~10583874
> *Yeah thats what I got so Im cool with that, Should mate up to my 6.0 LS 1 just fine.
> 
> Got my bumpers assembled but on the rear I need to build some tiny inner brackets because the california 1 piece bumpers have extra holes and no splits in them  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

hijacking skims thread to ask for window frames from a 80's caddy doors both sides


:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good Skim! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@May 5 2008, 07:03 PM~10582510
> *SORRY TO INTRUDE IN YOUR TOPIC HOMIE, BUT DID SOMEONE SAY JAGUAR REAREND, I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE ONE FOR SALE FOR A SMALL DONATION OF 400 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@May 5 2008, 07:51 PM~10582415
> *I'm sure that i'm probably the only one here that doesn't know this but what model Jaguar does that rear end come out off? :wow:
> *


those ones in the pics are not jag rearends, they are corvette rearends

they come off pretty much any corvette from the 70's to the late 90's i think.

the particular ones the pics are about 85-95 models.

they had a lot of changes throughout the years, but for the most part they are the same, main differences being the total widths, size of the axles, and the leaf spring being either plastic or metal.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 6 2008, 10:43 AM~10588250
> *those ones in the pics are not jag rearends, they are corvette rearends
> 
> they come off pretty much any corvette from the 70's to the late 90's i think.
> 
> the particular ones the pics are about 85-95 models.
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 6 2008, 10:47 AM~10588275
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0 

Hotstuff I think you may be on to something :0 From the article on the IRS rear end

http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...sion/index.html


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2008, 11:55 AM~10588323
> *:0
> 
> Hotstuff I think you may be on to something  :0 From the article on the IRS rear end
> 
> http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...sion/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not onto something, im right damn it :biggrin: (by the way, ^^^^^thats^^^^^ not a jag or vette rearend, thats an aftermarket rearend that hotrodders like to use, kind of a cross between jag and vette)


jag rearends have the rotors and calipers next to the rearend, and also, the vette rearends have a big ass cross member that goes from one side of the rearend to the other. 

i have a 89 vette rearend in my truck, and just incase you're thinking about using a vette on a low low, 13's and 14's dont fit on a vette rearend ( thats why i have those paisa ass 17's on my truck :uh:  ) well im sure you could make them fit with some modification, what happens is the calipers hit on the wheels. they hit so bad that you cant even sit the wheels flush on the adapter, its off by like an inch atleast. you could maybe shave the air vents on the calipers and they might fit, but my calipers are chrome so i never gave it a shot. 

also with the jag rearends, they come from the factory with the chevy bolt pattern  13's should bolt right on :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

so by using a jag theres no interferaence then since the calipers are along the center housing :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2008, 09:55 AM~10588323
> *:0
> 
> Hotstuff I think you may be on to something  :0 From the article on the IRS rear end
> 
> http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...sion/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So how huge of a pain in the ass is it to change break pads/rotors on that?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2008, 09:55 AM~10588323
> *:0
> 
> Hotstuff I think you may be on to something  :0 From the article on the IRS rear end
> 
> http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...sion/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOWZWERS!!! :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 6 2008, 10:08 AM~10588431
> *im not onto something, im right damn it  :biggrin: (by the way, ^^^^^thats^^^^^ not a jag or vette rearend, thats an aftermarket rearend that hotrodders like to use, kind of a cross between jag and vette)
> jag rearends have the rotors and calipers next to the rearend, and also, the vette rearends have a big ass cross member that goes from one side of the rearend to the other.
> 
> i have a 89 vette rearend in my truck, and just incase you're thinking about using a vette on a low low, 13's and 14's dont fit on a vette rearend ( thats why i have those paisa ass 17's on my truck :uh:    ) well im sure you could make them fit with some modification, what happens is the calipers hit on the wheels. they hit so bad that you cant even sit the wheels flush on the adapter, its off by like an inch atleast. you could maybe shave the air vents on the calipers and they might fit, but my calipers are chrome so i never gave it a shot.
> 
> also with the jag rearends, they come from the factory with the chevy bolt pattern  13's should bolt right on  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 6 2008, 09:46 AM~10588821
> *So how huge of a pain in the ass is it to change break pads/rotors on that?
> *


I WAS JUST THINK THE SAME! :dunno:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@May 6 2008, 01:54 PM~10589472
> *I WAS JUST THINK THE SAME!  :dunno:
> *


X3 and I just noticed that I started a war here on Skim's thread and never got an answer to the Jaguar year and model that the rear end comes off of. :uh: Although i'm liking the Vette idea even better. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@May 6 2008, 01:27 PM~10589686
> *X3 and I just noticed that I started a war here on Skim's thread and never got an answer to the Jaguar year and model that the rear end comes off of. :uh: Although i'm liking the Vette idea even better. :0
> *


After some searching I found this.



> *the XJ12's have a Dana power-lok "posi" differential, just about the same as our cars.*


http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13493


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2008, 12:41 PM~10589767
> *After some searching I found this.
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13493
> *


some good info there.....but still don't think I would want to change those breaks! :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...sion/index.html
Damn, that's what I get for not reading. I guess I could of read the URL Skim posted to find out that most Jags from 1961 to 1994 had the IRS with just different lengths and gear ratios.  Damn I sound smart by just copying other people's material.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 6 2008, 12:46 PM~10588821-->
> 
> 
> 
> So how huge of a pain in the ass is it to change break pads/rotors on that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> changing pads on a jag shouldnt be a big problem, pretty much like any car except you gotta be completely under the car instead of under a wheel well. servicing the rotors on the other hand, depending on the installation, an entire jag rearend can be removed with only like 4 or 5 bolts. but if you can just unbolt the inner portion of the axles and move them aside, i think the rotors just bolt on to a hub conncted to the pumpkin.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-astro64a409_@May 6 2008, 02:27 PM~10589686
> *X3 and I just noticed that I started a war here on Skim's thread and never got an answer to the Jaguar year and model that the rear end comes off of. :uh: Although i'm liking the Vette idea even better. :0
> *


you can get an independent jag rearend from anywhere from the 60's to 90's.... i think even todays jags have the same style rearends. the main difference between jag rearends is the overall width. if you want to get one, do some research and find out the widths, google search: jaguar rearends and a ton of hotrod websites will come up. i was researching one time and some of the hotrod forums members had posted up the specs of all the different year model jag rearends. figure out the width that you need under your car and go from there. they usually range from $500-1000.

i was looking for one a few months ago, dude on craigslist had a complete '77 jaguar for sale with a blown motor, only wanted $400 for the whole car. i called like 30 minutes too late :angry: 


and for anybody looking to potentially install a jag or vette rearend in a lowlow with juice, keep in mind that a normal suspension travels straight up and down like this l....l

and independent rear suspension travels diagonally like this \...../


gotta mount your cylinders to pivot on top and bottom or else it will restrict suspension travel big time


----------



## Skim

If the axles are like mini driveshafts like in the pics Im sure you could narrow them pretty easily :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:yes:

just take them to a drive shaft shop :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

I dont have much to post yet because Im working all week and I just got back from night court for the truck being too tall. They had 2 different violations, I seen the dockets. They said 'Headlights mounted improperly' and fog lights too high with a fine of 200 bucks each violation :uh: fuck that! 
I told them I want to see a prosecutor because my truck didnt come stock with fog lights from the factory, they are on there only because I put an 05-07 front clip on the truck and plus I never even wired them up.
I gotta go back next month :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2008, 06:02 PM~10592891
> *I dont have much to post yet because Im working all week and I just got back from night court for the truck being too tall. They had 2 different violations, I seen the dockets. They said 'Headlights mounted improperly' and fog lights too high with a fine of 200 bucks each violation :uh:  fuck that!
> I told them I want to see a prosecutor because my truck didnt come stock with fog lights from the factory, they are on there only because I put an 05-07 front clip on the truck and plus I never even wired them up.
> I gotta go back next month :biggrin:
> *


if the cop dont show up u walk, atleast down here....last time i been to court, couple years ago


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2008, 09:53 PM~10593408
> *if the cop dont show up u walk, atleast down here....last time i been to court, couple years ago
> *


:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS

thats sucks


----------



## 41bowtie

Didnt Anaconda have a jag rear?


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT FOR SKIM


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## Skim

More pics soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 10:18 AM~10597358
> *More pics soon
> *


Hows your wife?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2008, 09:25 AM~10597413
> *Hows your wife?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2008, 08:25 AM~10597413
> *Hows your wife?
> *


Which one, there are a few.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 08:18 AM~10597358
> *More pics soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 07:59 AM~10598020
> *Which one, there are a few.
> *


YOU MUSLIM


----------



## hotstuff5964

no hes Mormon.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 10:59 AM~10598020
> *Which one, there are a few.
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup skim i hope to get this 59 home and lookin at your thread inspires me to do this bitch right, i havent even really started on my 64 but i ran accross my dream car for a player price so i gots to scoop it


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 7 2008, 12:49 PM~10599163
> *sup skim i hope to get this 59 home and lookin at your thread inspires me to do this bitch right, i havent even really started on my 64 but i ran accross my dream car for a player price so i gots to scoop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That 59 Will Make Nice Ass Playa Ride...  I See That 61 Next To It.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yeah its a 4 door it looks like a solid parts car from what i seen


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 7 2008, 02:22 PM~10599529
> *yeah its a 4 door it looks like a solid parts car from what i seen
> *


There is one "A" and one "L" in "REALITY". :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2008, 09:28 PM~10603214
> *There is one "A" and one "L" in "REALITY".  :biggrin:
> *


dont you havea car to build or something!! you need a hobby :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10603250
> *dont you havea car to build or something!!  you need a hobby :biggrin:
> *


Buy my Dinsmore bitch, so I can go buy one! :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 7 2008, 11:22 AM~10599529
> *yeah its a 4 door it looks like a solid parts car from what i seen
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 09:18 AM~10597358
> *More pics soon
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2008, 09:28 PM~10603214
> *There is one "A" and one "L" in "REALITY".  :biggrin:
> *


thank you mr spelling teacher, :uh:


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2008, 09:35 PM~10603275
> *Buy my Dinsmore bitch, so I can go buy one!  :biggrin:
> *


give it to me for around a thousand and i may think about it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 8 2008, 12:58 AM~10605051-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mr spelling teacher,  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@May 8 2008, 05:38 AM~10605911
> *give it to me for around a thousand and i may think about it :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

ITS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 8 2008, 07:45 AM~10606430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice....$?


----------



## Skim

Spent about 6 hours last night on the belly of the car, stripping it and getting ready to lay down some primer. I spent atleast 3 hours scraping all the old undercoating out of the inside of the rear wheel wells but its nice and clean now. I still have the passenger side to do next.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 8 2008, 07:51 AM~10606453
> *:0  :0  :0 nice....$?
> *


VEHICLE THREAD UNEDER GA, SC, AND NC CAR POST


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 07:53 AM~10606460
> *Spent about 6 hours last night on the belly of the car, stripping it and getting ready to lay down some primer. I spent atleast 3 hours scraping all the old undercoating out of the inside of the rear wheel wells but its nice and clean now. I still have the passenger side to do next.
> *


WHAT DID U USE TO STRIP IT


----------



## hoehand

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 06:53 AM~10606460
> *Spent about 6 hours last night on the belly of the car, stripping it and getting ready to lay down some primer. I spent atleast 3 hours scraping all the old undercoating out of the inside of the rear wheel wells but its nice and clean now. I still have the passenger side to do next.
> *


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by hoehand_@May 8 2008, 09:07 AM~10606867
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> *


THATS A LIL LAW... X2


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by hoehand_@May 8 2008, 11:07 AM~10606867
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> *


YOU DUMBASS NOOB, THERES MORE PICS OF THIS BUILDUP IN THIS THREAD THAN ALL OF PROJECT RIDES PUT TOGETHER


----------



## hoehand

He scammed those off of google.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 8 2008, 09:55 AM~10607244
> *THATS A LIL LAW... X2
> *


Skim's fallin off!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 09:18 AM~10597358
> *More pics soon
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

When you get done with it, let me know. I'm going to buy myself and Scotty a ticket out there to take a ride in it with you. The only condition is that Scotty rides BITCH..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 8 2008, 10:05 AM~10607337
> *YOU DUMBASS NOOB, THERES MORE PICS OF THIS BUILDUP IN THIS THREAD THAN ALL OF PROJECT RIDES PUT TOGETHER
> *


 :0 

Hes fuckin with you. Thats my boy that comes thru with the beer! He helps out :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 8 2008, 08:57 AM~10606800
> *WHAT DID U USE TO STRIP IT
> *


Mainly a razorblade and for the thick undercoating it was very brittle but I used a putty knife and a small hammer to knock it loose. It would fly off in chunks.


----------



## REV. chuck

i think all these pictures are photoshopped :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 8 2008, 09:57 AM~10606800
> *WHAT DID U USE TO STRIP IT
> *


if you take a squirt bottle filled with gas and mist it over the surface a few times it will loosen it up and most or the time you can wipe it off with a rag


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2008, 03:33 PM~10609366
> *if you take a squirt bottle filled with gas and mist it over the surface a few times it will loosen it up and most or the time you can wipe it off with a rag
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2008, 03:33 PM~10609366
> *if you take a squirt bottle filled with gas and mist it over the surface a few times it will loosen it up and most or the time you can wipe it off with a rag
> *


interesting, i have used easy off oven cleaner and green 3m pads before, i will have to give that a try. someone also said diesel the other day


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Gas prices are too high to mist anything with it. LOL!


----------



## gmag69

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 8 2008, 04:11 PM~10610414
> *Gas prices are too high to mist anything with it. LOL!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 8 2008, 07:11 PM~10610414-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gas prices are too high to mist anything with it. LOL!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gmag69_@May 9 2008, 12:31 AM~10613002
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ain't that the truth.
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 09:03 PM~10569308
> * street car thats getting driven.
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

NO PICS since May 1st? BOOOOOOOOO! What the Hell!


WE NEED PICS!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 9 2008, 07:10 AM~10614439
> *NO PICS since May 1st? BOOOOOOOOO! What the Hell!
> WE NEED PICS!
> *


x2


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 9 2008, 10:42 AM~10614852
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

x4


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 12:23 PM~10608359
> *:0
> 
> Hes fuckin with you. Thats my boy that comes thru with the beer! He helps out :biggrin:
> *


Get him to help you download some freakin pics then! :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10617936
> *Get him to help you download some freakin pics then! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN P-NUT GOING THROUGH WITHDRAWLS OR WHAT?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10617936
> *Get him to help you download some freakin pics then! :biggrin:
> *


I will I thought I would have been able to but I had to work 7 days straight this week and I just havent had the time to do it but I have been working on the car here and there.


----------



## Skim

I just picked up a complete 61 Impala 4 door just missing the motor. Im going to part it out and have a bunch of donor rag metal in a minute :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2008, 05:03 PM~10618634
> *I  just picked up a complete 61 Impala 4 door just missing the motor. Im going to part it out and have a bunch of donor rag metal in a minute :cheesy:
> *


how bout a hood?i need a good hood..and few other parts im sure


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2008, 05:03 PM~10618634
> *I  just picked up a complete 61 Impala 4 door just missing the motor. Im going to part it out and have a bunch of donor rag metal in a minute :cheesy:
> *


u know the rule:....pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I FOUND THE GARDEN OF EDEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2008, 03:03 PM~10618634
> *I  just picked up a complete 61 Impala 4 door just missing the motor. Im going to part it out and have a bunch of donor rag metal in a minute :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 9 2008, 06:31 PM~10618780
> *how bout a hood?i need a good hood..and few other parts im sure
> *


settle down holmes i asked bout tha hood and fenders allready :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2008, 08:31 PM~10619972
> *settle down holmes i asked bout tha hood and fenders allready  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: come on now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10620137
> *:angry: come on now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a good one for ya, but i dont think itll fit in the mailbox


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@May 5 2008, 09:03 PM~10582510
> *SORRY TO INTRUDE IN YOUR TOPIC HOMIE, BUT DID SOMEONE SAY JAGUAR REAREND, I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE ONE FOR SALE FOR A SMALL DONATION OF 400 BUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just seen one of these at the junkyard...$122 and it cooda been mine, sorry dood not steeping on your toes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 10 2008, 11:07 AM~10622622
> *just seen one of these at the junkyard...$122 and it  steeping *on your toes
> [/b]


 :uh: 
theres those werds again


----------



## Skim

Heres some pics of the parts car I picked up today in Oklahoma. Canadian boxed frame, Its pretty solid underneath and in the trunk, floors etc. Perfect car for bringing a rusty vert back to life.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

car came with rocker mouldings, door handle scuff guards, rain deflectors, door edge trims, seat covers. Somebody wanted to spruce up their little 4 door back in the day.


----------



## Skim

enough of that bucket. Heres what Ive been doing. Getting the belly of the rag all cleaned up for prep. Removing all the undercoating out of the rear wheel wells. I will also have to grind down all of the welds left everywhere. Theres miles of welds it seems like.


----------



## Skim

A bunch of shit to sweep up.


----------



## Skim

Also, while I was buying that 4 door, I came up on a front seat for my vert because the old dude had a 62 he was rebuilding and he put buckets in it so he let me take his old bench seat. I needed one so I couldnt refuse.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 09:27 PM~10625822
> *Also, while I was buying that 4 door, I came up on a front seat for my vert because the old dude had a 62 he was rebuilding and he put buckets in it so he let me take his old bench seat. I needed one so I couldnt refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## Drop63onDz

what did you use to get the under coating off


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@May 10 2008, 09:56 PM~10625975
> *what did you use to get the under coating off
> *


Theres many different ways, Like Grinch said, gasoline, Dippinit said he used a torch and burned it off but I used a razor blade and a putty knife and it fell off in sheets because it was so dried up.


----------



## wired61

lookin good,,,,how much did u end up gettin the 4dr for?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

go skim go


----------



## wired61

muuuhhahahahhahaa,,,,,,,someday :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I will also have to weld the forward skinny braces on as well as the 2 under the rear floor pan sections. Kinda looks better without them though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 07:53 PM~10625643
> *Heres some pics of the parts car I picked up today in Oklahoma. Its pretty solid underneath and in the trunk, floors etc. Perfect car for bringing a rusty vert back to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you selling any parts from it???need the complete boards from the firewall to the trunk..... for my 62 vert.


----------



## Dylante63

That texico key is tight.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@May 10 2008, 11:20 PM~10626425
> *are you selling any parts from it???need the complete boards from the firewall to the trunk..... for my 62 vert.
> *


The whole floor is already headed to Houston homie :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 10:27 PM~10626461
> *The whole floor is already headed to Houston homie :0
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *BigPeopleCarClub*
:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## wired61

Tony,,u got PM


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 10:27 PM~10626461
> *The whole floor is already headed to Houston homie :0
> *


so ive heard....


----------



## Guest

Look Good Skim :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 11:05 PM~10625724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of shit to sweep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes looking good homie, were getting slammed with werk at the shop so itll be a while before my car gets touched now, im kinda bummed, but i want him to take his time on my shit, thats my car i plan on keeping :biggrin: youve come along way thou and i take my hat off to you dood.....good shit


----------



## sixty7imp

Was that 4 door you bought the one that was on craigslist? Dont they have a 63 for sale too?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10626380
> *I will also have to weld the forward skinny braces on as well as the 2 under the rear floor pan sections. Kinda looks better without them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 2 front ones that run parralel to the frame, kinda look like mini hockey sticks, i never re-installed mine, and have seen lots of guys dont, just reinforce the inner floor with some fiberglass if your worried, i think it looks way better without them, and then you dont have to worry about having issues dropping the frame back on, cause they run like an inch away, and if you put all new floors in you never know.


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 11 2008, 11:31 AM~10628597
> *Was that 4 door you bought the one that was on craigslist?  Dont they have a 63 for sale too?
> *



:cheesy: Did somebody say.........


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

Skim do those rocker moldings fit a 4 door 59?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 11 2008, 09:46 PM~10631069
> *Skim do those rocker moldings fit a 4 door 59?
> *


No 59's are different.


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP SKIM...HELP ON A ? TEAR DOWN ON THE 63 THIS WEEK..SHOULD I TAKE THE MOTOR OUT WHEN DOING THE FRAME SWAP OR LEAVE IT IN. JUST LIFT THE CAR HIGH AS HELL TO ROLL THE NEW FRAME UNDER NEATH...I MIGHT PULL THE MOTER CAUSE I HAVE DO THE CHROME KIT ON IT.....JUST WONDERING WHAT YOU WOULD DO....THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10632060
> *WHAT UP SKIM...HELP ON A ? TEAR DOWN ON THE 63 THIS WEEK..SHOULD I TAKE THE MOTOR OUT WHEN DOING THE FRAME SWAP OR LEAVE IT IN. JUST LIFT THE CAR HIGH AS HELL TO ROLL THE NEW FRAME UNDER NEATH...I MIGHT PULL THE MOTER CAUSE I HAVE DO THE CHROME KIT ON IT.....JUST WONDERING WHAT YOU WOULD DO....THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


Its easy to do either way you just have to lift the body a little higher with the motor in it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+May 11 2008, 12:31 PM~10628597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was that 4 door you bought the one that was on craigslist?  Dont they have a 63 for sale too?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the one. The 63 SS has no vin tags
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-steamboat_@May 11 2008, 07:03 PM~10630783
> *:cheesy: Did somebody say.........
> *


 :0 they get cut up when they come home to the butcher shop


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 11 2008, 11:45 AM~10628318-->
> 
> 
> 
> shes looking good homie, were getting slammed with werk at the shop so itll be a while before my car gets touched now, im kinda bummed, but i want him to take his time on my shit, thats my car i plan on keeping  :biggrin: youve come along way thou and i take my hat off to you dood.....good shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man, I put in a full day yesterday. Its almost all bare metal underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@May 11 2008, 12:51 PM~10628679
> *the 2 front ones that run parralel to the frame, kinda look like mini hockey sticks, i never re-installed mine, and have seen lots of guys dont, just reinforce the inner floor with some fiberglass if your worried, i think it looks way better without them, and then you dont have to worry about having issues dropping the frame back on, cause they run like an inch away, and if you put all new floors in you never know.
> *


 good point because I really didnt want to put them back on. They dont flow with the floor too well.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2008, 04:44 AM~10633235
> *Its easy to do either way you just have to lift the body a little higher with the motor in it.
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2008, 04:48 AM~10633242
> *That was the one. The 63 SS has no vin tags
> :0  they get cut up when they come home to the butcher shop
> *


Chop Chopin!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

TTT for the 61 butcher!


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 12 2008, 01:12 PM~10635578
> *
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 12 2008, 12:12 PM~10635578
> *
> *


Jose you should come by after work.


----------



## accordguy972000

hey skim im looking for a 1962 impala hood rust free please him me up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

RIP YELLOWSHOES

Flamed up his nut sac


----------



## miguel62

i have a 62 impala hood...it has been sitting in my garage good condition with no dents its clean...


----------



## FiveNine619

TTT


----------



## gmag69

ttt


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KERRBSS

where you gonna mount the flux capacitor :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2008, 05:48 AM~10633242
> *That was the one. The 63 SS has no vin tags
> :0  they get cut up when they come home to the butcher shop
> *



:0 Damn I regret selling my 63 now.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2008, 05:50 AM~10633246
> *good point because I really didnt want to put them back on. They dont flow with the floor too well.
> *


*he was trying to get rid of the dog pecker g-nats *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 13 2008, 11:06 AM~10643927
> *he was trying to get rid of the dog pecker g-nats
> *


i NEED A WINDSHIELD SEAL AND BODY SEAL SET!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2008, 11:21 AM~10644892
> *i NEED A WINDSHIELD SEAL AND BODY SEAL SET!
> *


CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 01:23 PM~10644905
> *CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2008, 11:24 AM~10644915
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

he dont speak GORRIRA


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2008, 02:21 PM~10644892
> *i NEED A WINDSHIELD SEAL AND BODY SEAL SET!
> *


ok , when you want it ?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 01:23 PM~10644905
> *CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


he needs car parts not mopheads :uh:


----------



## Skim

stripped my seat down, had to weld a couple broken welds and sent it to get blasted yesterday.


----------



## Skim

still working on the bottom. Almost ready to etch prime but I still have to smooth out a lot of areas under there.


----------



## Skim

welded the convertible rear seat rest back in finally.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## Skim

more work.










finishing up smoothing out the inner wheel wells where I welded them together.










Also smoothing out the welded areas under the rear deck.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wow: :wow: LOOKING JOOD!!!!


----------



## redrum702

YO SKIM CHECK OUT MY 61 I JUST BOUGHT ILL START A BUILD ONCE I GET STARTED ON IT


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10649173
> *more work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finishing up smoothing out the inner wheel wells where I welded them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also smoothing out the welded areas under the rear deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 13 2008, 08:05 PM~10649300
> *:wow:  :wow: LOOKING GOOD!!!!
> *



:0 X2


----------



## Loco 61

Lookin Good Skim


----------



## northwestG

looks good!!!!
hope my bubble top comes out as good

........cant post pix from myspace????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 12:23 PM~10644905
> *CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: all u got to offer is phone sex ya bastard


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@May 13 2008, 11:33 PM~10649576
> *YO SKIM CHECK OUT MY 61 I JUST BOUGHT ILL START A BUILD ONCE I GET STARTED ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice come up, looks real solid.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@May 13 2008, 11:33 PM~10649576
> *YO SKIM CHECK OUT MY 61 I JUST BOUGHT ILL START A BUILD ONCE I GET STARTED ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i c some 58 rags :biggrin: is one for me? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@May 13 2008, 10:33 PM~10649576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Where is Skum from Krum?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 13 2008, 11:16 PM~10650732
> *looks good!!!!
> hope my bubble top comes out as good
> 
> ........cant post pix from myspace????
> *


Thanks man. As for the pics, You should be able to post them. :dunno:

Redrum702 that car looks good man. I cant wait to see the build up!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2008, 08:45 PM~10649126
> *stripped my seat down, had to weld a couple broken welds and sent it to get blasted yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send that bitch to the chromer and put in in like that :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 14 2008, 10:44 AM~10652755
> *send that bitch to the chromer and put in in like that :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 double dog dare yah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@May 13 2008, 10:33 PM~10649576
> *YO SKIM CHECK OUT MY 61 I JUST BOUGHT ILL START A BUILD ONCE I GET STARTED ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it was solid 2dr hardtop at one time :uh: is it a cut car ? looks like it by looking at the windshield post


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2008, 12:48 PM~10653628
> *looks like it was solid 2dr hardtop at one time  :uh:  is it a cut car ? looks like it by looking at the windshield post
> *


I must say you have a very good eye.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2008, 12:48 PM~10653628
> *looks like it was solid 2dr hardtop at one time  :uh:  is it a cut car ? looks like it by looking at the windshield post
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@May 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10653664
> *I must say you have a very good eye.
> *


i must say, you may be the 1st to admit you have a cutter car, no biggie thou...not hateing....cant wait to see the turn out.... :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2008, 02:24 PM~10654349
> *i must say, you may be the 1st to admit you have a cutter car, no biggie thou...not hateing....cant wait to see the turn out.... :biggrin:
> *


what you talking bout ? KING OF PEAL got a cutter car ? HELL i will tell you straight up i have a cutter car , 63 vert , *ALL i mean ALL* my other verts are originals they started from day one a vert and everything is still there :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2008, 05:18 PM~10655126
> *what you talking bout ? KING OF PEAL got a cutter car ?  HELL i will tell you straight up i have a cutter car , 63 vert  , ALL  i mean ALL  my other verts are originals they started from day one a vert and everything is still there  :biggrin:
> *


sorry quoted the wrong quote....sorry, i wasnt paying attention to what i was doing


----------



## Hialeah56

http://www.classicbowtie.com/new/1961-Chev...Information.htm
ck this site out color codes interior and other bin info for 55-72 chevys


----------



## TOPFAN

I give you a lot of credit bro. Mad Skills!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

yo you get that lacth out yet?


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2008, 10:48 AM~10653628
> *looks like it was solid 2dr hardtop at one time  :uh:  is it a cut car ? looks like it by looking at the windshield post
> *


NO ITS NOT A CUT CAR REAL RAG


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

check out this 63


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 15 2008, 07:32 AM~10659959
> *check out this 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: How Much !


----------



## WestsideRider

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 15 2008, 08:45 AM~10660259
> *:cheesy:  How Much !
> *


x2


----------



## LA Homie

that car is up on ebay shit i didnt even notice the windshield


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@May 14 2008, 11:53 PM~10658576
> *NO ITS NOT A CUT CAR REAL RAG
> *


post some more pics , hows the bottom of the rockers , what about the back seat area where the back seat leans up against , those areas are the first to go , post pics of the bottm side , does the frame have any rot ?


----------



## lone star

skim these would fit your ace perfect....



> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10666450
> *ENGRAVED SERIES II ZENITHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## northwestG

finally jus used photobucket..

this car is solid as fuk!!! floors have 2 holes the size of a dime


----------



## Skim

Stripped the floor to bare metal and sprayed it with spray polyester high build primer and started smoothing everything out, eliminating the factory spotwelds everywhere. I never thought I would be doing bodywork to the underside of the car. I'll post up pics tonight.

Kandychromegsxr the latch is on its way


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 06:57 AM~10668889
> *Stripped the floor to bare metal and sprayed it with spray polyester high build primer and started smoothing everything out, eliminating the factory spotwelds everywhere. I never thought I would be doing bodywork to the underside of the car. I'll post up pics tonight.
> 
> Kandychromegsxr the latch is on its way
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 16 2008, 12:12 AM~10667717
> *finally jus used photobucket..
> 
> this car is solid as fuk!!! floors have 2 holes the size of a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you just get that? :0


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 16 2008, 07:23 AM~10669030
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


X2
:|


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 16 2008, 07:42 AM~10669286
> *X2
> :|
> *


X3...You know the law!


----------



## Skim

I'll have pics tonight. Im spending all weekend on the bottom of the car non stop. Im very determined to have the belly looking as good as the rest of the car when its done.


----------



## buffitout

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 09:05 AM~10669381
> *I'll have pics tonight. Im spending all weekend on the bottom of the car non stop. Im very determined to have the belly looking as good as the rest of the car when its done.
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

this topic made it to page 2?!?!?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 16 2008, 06:07 PM~10673096
> *this topic made it to page 2?!?!?
> *


slippin huh :cheesy: 

Heres some pics after a coat of high build spray polyester slick sand. This stuff is thick. It says you need atleast a 2.0 tip to spray because its so thick so I bought a cheap $12 gun from Harbor Freight because they come with a 2.0 tip and it worked really good actually.


----------



## Skim

Started dry sanding it down. This part takes forever but Im getting out all the imperfections.


----------



## hotstuff5964

skim you're an animal :nosad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10673787
> *skim you're an animal :nosad:
> *


 :0 

Had to do some skim coats of fillers to make the inner rockers nice since this is where a lot of the welding went down.


----------



## Skim

Fixed some minor dents I found after I sanded the floors down.


----------



## Skim

Oh anybody need any 61 parts hit me up.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10673860
> *Oh anybody need any 61 parts hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not a parts car! thats a daily driver!


----------



## Skim

4 door :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 16 2008, 09:03 PM~10673868
> *thats not a parts car! thats a daily driver!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 10:05 PM~10673880
> *4 door  :biggrin:
> *


so, are you to G?


----------



## REV. chuck

he skim since u like block sanding so much


wanna come do mine 

its going black and theres ALOT to do


----------



## Skim

The next chapter


----------



## God's Son2

whats the book called?


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10673860
> *Oh anybody need any 61 parts hit me up.
> 
> *


HOW ABOUT A COMPLETE 61 2DR :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 16 2008, 09:19 PM~10673960
> *HOW ABOUT A COMPLETE 61 2DR  :biggrin:
> *


I got one of those too, how much you got :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10673896
> *he skim since u like block sanding so much
> wanna come do mine
> 
> its going black  and  theres ALOT to do
> *


ooh I feel sorry for you LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10674081
> *ooh I feel sorry for you LOL
> *


:tears:


its ok i got time i cant find a painter so :dunno:


----------



## lone star

when can we go get that 4 door....


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10674410
> *when can we go get that 4 door....
> *


after I break it down. Take a 6 cyl motor back with you to HOUTEX64 for me


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 09:44 PM~10674438
> *:biggrin:
> after I break it down. Take a 6 cyl motor back with you to HOUTEX64 for me
> *


gonna be up there in about a week to pick up some chrome....might be a turn around trip though, no time to play on the farm with u :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

looking real nice skim, i wish i was that far, iam however going to werk on my frame at the shop in a bit.... :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10674072
> *I got one of those too, how much you got :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll give you a hundred over what you paid for it


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I'd give him $1500 and have it shipped back to KY, don't think he wants to part with it. I'm serious too.


----------



## steamboat

Forget all that. Let me get that 4 door Skimbo!!!! 

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skimbo Slice!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 17 2008, 07:15 AM~10675985
> *I'd give him $1500 and have it shipped back to KY, don't think he wants to part with it. I'm serious too.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 17 2008, 07:45 AM~10676024
> *Forget all that. Let me get that 4 door Skimbo!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


how many you want. I know of a few 4 door 61's


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 09:58 PM~10673839
> *Fixed some minor dents I found after I sanded the floors down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Want that for a museum? :uh: If your gonna drive it, don't look again under the car after a few blocks. It will break your heart and hard work under the car.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 07:48 PM~10673773
> *Started dry sanding it down. This part takes forever but Im getting out all the imperfections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam tony u putting so called builders to shame>>>>


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

he put some pros to shame on this car and isn't done yet. Chip Foose would've had 30 mothafuckers helping him.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2008, 11:45 AM~10676331
> *:0
> *


Let me know if you get tired of it anytime soon, we'll see how much shipping would be.


----------



## miguel62

i know that is true this foo should be doing this for a living!!! he would be making bank for the kind of work he does....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2008, 09:47 PM~10674453
> *gonna be up there in about a week to pick up some chrome....might be a turn around trip though, no time to play on the farm with u  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 17 2008, 12:01 PM~10676607
> *dam tony u putting so called builders to shame>>>>
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10677282
> *i know that is true this foo should be doing this for a living!!! he would be making bank for the kind of work he does....
> *


I would but my job has 401k and good benefits and these days thats very important.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2008, 06:10 PM~10678053
> *I would but my job has 401k and good benefits and these days thats very important.
> *


 :uh: side job.............back yard boggies :0


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Look'n great Skim, can't wait to see color on them floors.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 17 2008, 01:22 PM~10677387
> *:0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

good work.......skimnutts 














I was gonna say dragnutts but skim nutts just sounded better :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10678725
> *good work.......skimnutts
> I was gonna say dragnutts but skim nutts just sounded  better :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kinda sounds painfull actually


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 17 2008, 11:51 PM~10678934
> *kinda sounds painfull actually
> *


perhaps he skims his nutts from off the water of a swans dome??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 11:16 PM~10679023
> *perhaps he skims his nutts from off the water of a swans dome??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



which brings me to my next point


kids dont smoke crack


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 18 2008, 12:17 AM~10679026
> *which brings me to my next point
> kids dont smoke crack
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2008, 12:19 AM~10679030
> *
> *


who the fuck is troy thomas???


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 17 2008, 11:21 PM~10679039
> *who the fuck is troy thomas???
> *


FUCK HIM 

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 18 2008, 12:22 AM~10679046
> *FUCK HIM
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: okey dokey


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2008, 08:10 PM~10678053
> *I would but my job has 401k and good benefits and these days thats very important.
> *


This is true, my company matches 100% of everything you put in up to 6%. I'll be in 2 years in July and have almost $10k in it...long way from retiring right now but I got some years left in me.


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 06:24 AM~10669031
> *you just get that? :0
> *



It aint no 61 Rag but you know....cant wait to get this fuker going. But i am gonna do it right so its gonna take time.....prolly do a build on here once i get a good amount of pictures.
great work


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:0 i loves black n chrome


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 18 2008, 02:29 PM~10680801
> *:0  i loves black n chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: me too thant is really nice car i may add


----------



## Skim

Finished with the firewall, the laid down some spray poly primer.










Quick guide coat and started sanding.


----------



## Skim

once all that is done I need to finish the rear trunk area.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10682634
> *once all that is done I need to finish the rear trunk area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 18 2008, 11:29 AM~10680801
> *:0  i loves black n chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> Finished with the firewall, then laid down some spray poly primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick guide coat and started sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

you work hard bro!!! lookin good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10683531
> *you work hard bro!!! lookin good
> *


Thanks! gotta get that engine compartment ready for the LS-1. My boy John said he aint fuckin with my motor unless the engine compartment is nice lol. 
Speaking of which, check out his Fairmont station wagon getting busy on the strip. LS-1 with a powerglide daily driver!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh9PyLItyls&NR=1

He knows his shit about LS-1 engines. Thats just a 5.7!


----------



## FiveNine619

dam that wagon aint no joke..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 18 2008, 10:28 PM~10683797
> *dam that wagon aint no joke..
> *


LOL hes like the LS-1 guru over here. builds his own wiring harnesses, headers all kinds of shit and that fool is only 23 years old. Hes a fuckin trip man.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 18 2008, 08:28 PM~10683797
> *dam that wagon aint no joke..
> *


X2


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 18 2008, 12:29 PM~10680801
> *:0  i loves black n chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 To bad black is such a fucking whore bag to keep clean.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10683731
> *Thanks! gotta get that engine compartment ready for the LS-1. My boy John said he aint fuckin with my motor unless the engine compartment is nice lol.
> Speaking of which, check out his Fairmont station wagon getting busy on the strip. LS-1 with a powerglide daily driver!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh9PyLItyls&NR=1
> 
> He knows his shit about LS-1 engines. Thats just a 5.7!
> *


 :0 :0 talk about a sleeper!!! imagine pulling up beside that at a light!!! LOL


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10674072
> *I got one of those too, how much you got :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ?$ Lemme know!


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## gmag69

Anyone see the '61 Impala they are doing on Muscle Car on Spike TV? They showed how to wrap a frame and everything. They are running bags but it should be a sweet car when they're done. When I saw it I thought of this thread when they showed how beat down the car was. :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@May 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10686950
> *Anyone see the '61 Impala they are doing on Muscle Car on Spike TV? They showed how to wrap a frame and everything. They are running bags but it should be a sweet car when they're done. When I saw it I thought of this thread when they showed how beat down the car was. :0
> *


I did but what pisses me off with that show they are all like, the Impala X frame can't handle a 409, mofo they came factory with a 409! but they did good with adding that flame to the frame. They molded that in nicely. I thought.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by gmag69_@May 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10686950
> *Anyone see the '61 Impala they are doing on Muscle Car on Spike TV? They showed how to wrap a frame and everything. They are running bags but it should be a sweet car when they're done. When I saw it I thought of this thread when they showed how beat down the car was. :0
> *


1/8" :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2008, 08:55 PM~10682627
> *Finished with the firewall, the laid down some spray poly primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick guide coat and started sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

THIS CAR IS GONNA LOOK FUKIN BAD ASS SKIM!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 10:16 PM~10691772
> *THIS CAR IS GONNA LOOK FUKIN BAD ASS SKIM!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK  :worship:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 08:16 PM~10691772
> *THIS CAR IS GONNA LOOK FUKIN BAD ASS SKIM!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK  :worship:
> *


x3


----------



## Str8crazy80

x4


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## gmag69

TTT

Can't let this mutha fall off the 1st page. :nosad:


----------



## Skim

I spent the past 3 days on the rear of the cars inside wheel wells. I got them just about ready then all I am waiting on is my new trunk pan to come back from the chrome shop and the bottom of the car will be done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2008, 03:43 PM~10696649
> *I spent the past 3 days on the rear of the cars inside wheel wells. I got them just about ready then all I am waiting on is my new trunk pan to come back from the chrome shop and the bottom of the car will be done.
> *


you know the deal.....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 20 2008, 01:56 PM~10696711
> *you know the deal.....
> *


I will post some more but I want to get a good amount of work done first. Seems like I work for hours all day and shit looks the same even though it isnt.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2008, 03:03 PM~10697558
> *I will post some more but I want to get a good amount of work done first. Seems like I work for hours all day and shit looks the same even though it isnt.
> *


keep up the good work, but why do all that work and then shoot a single stage paint on it why not do a base coat clear coat. I'm Not hating just don't understand why you would do all that work to shoot a single stage :ugh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 19 2008, 12:37 AM~10684525
> *:0  :0  talk about a sleeper!!! imagine pulling up beside that at a light!!! LOL
> *


how bout this :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5S1NAMnYKM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 20 2008, 04:14 PM~10697624
> *keep up the good work, but why do all that work and then shoot a single stage paint on it why not do a base coat clear coat. I'm Not hating just don't understand why you would do all that work to shoot a single stage  :ugh:
> *


I only did the dash etc in SS, The belly will be SS but ultimately the car its self will be done in base / clear :cheesy: Im probably going to re spray the dash when I do the rest of the car.


----------



## Hialeah56

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qFi3dTIn2c&feature=related
I wonder who is cutting this impala


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2008, 04:22 PM~10698101
> *I only did the dash etc in SS, The belly will be SS but ultimately the car its self will be done in base / clear :cheesy: Im probably going to re spray the dash when I do the rest of the car.
> *


good move :biggrin: keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 20 2008, 06:18 PM~10698534
> *good move  :biggrin:  keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, really I wanted to get a good feel of the color more than anything and in order to make sure it was what I wanted I had to lay down some color so I bought a small amount of the color code. 

I cant wait to see your 59 rag bust out man I know you are ready. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 20 2008, 06:14 PM~10697624
> *keep up the good work, but why do all that work and then shoot a single stage paint on it why not do a base coat clear coat. I'm Not hating just don't understand why you would do all that work to shoot a single stage  :ugh:
> *


  He wont, he will listen.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 20 2008, 05:14 PM~10697624
> *keep up the good work, but why do all that work and then shoot a single stage paint on it why not do a base coat clear coat. I'm Not hating just don't understand why you would do all that work to shoot a single stage  :ugh:
> *


i would rather do a classic in a singal stage for numerous reasons
1. thats what they were sprayed with back then , so if going with a factory color it has a higher resale value when it comes down to the hard core buyers they want as close to original as possible 
2. it dont flake off after the sun has hit it for 4 or 5 years like damn near every clear does 
3. if you get a chip in it you only have to mix up just that , the paint 
4. its the same color through and through , so if it does get keyed or scratched and its not deep its the same color harder to see 
5. will hold up as good if not better in the suns uv rays with very little upkeep
proven fact look at some cali cars from the 50s and look at some cars from the 90s , when i was in cali the cars from the 90s looked worse than some of the og cars from the 50s 
6. if you know how to paint you dont need clear to buff to make it slick :biggrin: you can lay the paint down slick enough without having to watersand and buff
7.most of the time it covers better there fore less coats of paint means less chance of some thick ass chip or any damage from other objects 

hell i could go on and on about the differences but thats just my 2 cents , i spray singal stage on a weekly basis and i spray clear about the same , but on a old school i try to talk the customer out of doing base clear , and when you break it down like i did above and the key factor of money as in pay me 5gs now to spray it a factory color in b/c and then pay me 5gs more in 6 or 7 years to do it again cause the clear sucks or pay me 5gs now and then in 6 or 7 years pay me 200 to watersand and polish back out thats kinda a nobrainer :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 20 2008, 10:50 PM~10700634
> *i would rather do a classic in a singal stage for numerous reasons
> 1. thats what they were sprayed with back then , so if going with a factory color it has a higher resale value when it comes down to the hard core buyers they want as close to original as possible
> 2. it dont flake off after the sun has hit it for 4 or 5 years like damn near every clear does
> 3. if you get a chip in it you only have to mix up just that , the paint
> 4. its the same color through and through , so if it does get keyed or scratched and its not deep its the same color harder to see
> 5. will hold up as good if not better in the suns uv rays with very little upkeep
> proven fact look at some cali cars from the 50s and look at some cars from the 90s , when i was in cali the cars from the 90s looked worse than some of the og cars from the 50s
> 6. if you know how to paint you dont need clear to buff to make it slick  :biggrin: you can lay the paint down slick enough without having to watersand and buff
> 7.most of the time it covers better there fore less coats of paint means less chance of some thick ass chip or any damage from other objects
> 
> hell i could go on and on about the differences but thats just my 2 cents , i spray singal stage on a weekly basis and i spray clear about the same , but on a old school i try to talk the customer out of doing base clear , and when you break it down like i did above and the key factor of money as in pay me 5gs now to spray it a factory color in b/c and then pay me 5gs more in 6 or 7 years to do it again cause the clear sucks or pay me 5gs now and then in 6 or 7 years pay me 200 to watersand and polish back out  thats kinda a nobrainer  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2008, 04:22 PM~10698101
> *I only did the dash etc in SS, The belly will be SS but ultimately the car its self will be done in base / clear :cheesy: Im probably going to re spray the dash when I do the rest of the car.
> *


why?? patterns or stripes??? cause anyone who tells you bc/cc is superior to SS for solid colors is just stating what they think, not what they know. SS is a great choice for solid color paints for many many reasons. you can spot repair it easily, you can wetsand and polish out the deepest scratches, or fill and polish chips perfectly, deep scratches you would be burning thru clear on, and it doesn't show swirls or fine scratches from washing it like clearcoat, because those fine scratches show cause clear scratches white, where as with SS its color all the way thru. all you have to do is use a high quality eurathane SS not a cheap enamel.

may i suggest you look in to having some IMRON color matched for your frame and belly?? :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

and SS cuts and buffs luck nothing, no clearcoat looks as wet as a good polished out SS.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+May 20 2008, 10:50 PM~10700634-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would rather do a classic in a singal stage for numerous reasons
> 1. thats what they were sprayed with back then , so if going with a factory color it has a higher resale value when it comes down to the hard core buyers they want as close to original as possible
> 2. it dont flake off after the sun has hit it for 4 or 5 years like damn near every clear does
> 3. if you get a chip in it you only have to mix up just that , the paint
> 4. its the same color through and through , so if it does get keyed or scratched and its not deep its the same color harder to see
> 5. will hold up as good if not better in the suns uv rays with very little upkeep
> proven fact look at some cali cars from the 50s and look at some cars from the 90s , when i was in cali the cars from the 90s looked worse than some of the og cars from the 50s
> 6. if you know how to paint you dont need clear to buff to make it slick  :biggrin: you can lay the paint down slick enough without having to watersand and buff
> 7.most of the time it covers better there fore less coats of paint means less chance of some thick ass chip or any damage from other objects
> 
> hell i could go on and on about the differences but thats just my 2 cents , i spray singal stage on a weekly basis and i spray clear about the same , but on a old school i try to talk the customer out of doing base clear , and when you break it down like i did above and the key factor of money as in pay me 5gs now to spray it a factory color in b/c and then pay me 5gs more in 6 or 7 years to do it again cause the clear sucks or pay me 5gs now and then in 6 or 7 years pay me 200 to watersand and polish back out  thats kinda a nobrainer  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 12:08 AM~10701465
> *why?? patterns or stripes??? cause anyone who tells you bc/cc is superior to SS for solid colors is just stating what they think, not what they know. SS is a great choice for solid color paints for many many reasons. you can spot repair it easily, you can wetsand and polish out the deepest scratches, or fill and polish chips perfectly, deep scratches you would be burning thru clear on, and it doesn't show swirls or fine scratches from washing it like clearcoat, because those fine scratches show cause clear scratches white, where as with SS its color all the way thru. all you have to do is use a high quality eurathane SS not a cheap enamel.
> 
> may i suggest you look in to having some IMRON color matched for your frame and belly?? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@May 21 2008, 12:11 AM~10701488
> *and SS cuts and buffs luck nothing, no clearcoat looks as wet as a good polished out SS.
> *


I didn't know any of this...but I have a question..my first Impala was a red 64 that had like a year old SS paint job...after awhile the shit used to come off on my hands like chalky or whatever..why was that..not trying to jack your thread Skim I just never heard these facts...everyone I know is always against a SS paint job...lol


----------



## Austin Ace

Some good info to think about today.....paint SS verse B/C


----------



## C-Bass

very interesting read on the SS vs BC/CC...

Does SS give you as many choices of color as bc/cc?


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS CRACKEN PEEPS :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced+May 21 2008, 12:11 AM~10701488-->
> 
> 
> 
> and SS cuts and buffs luck nothing, no clearcoat looks as wet as a good polished out SS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with everything 6Deuced said , nice to see someone else that thinks like i do , and if who ever sprays it is used to spraying it it will and can come out slicker than b/c , not to mention less time in the booth , less materials less time in the booth and less materials means one thing COST LESS TO DO AS GOOD IF NOT BETTER JOB
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 01:28 AM~10701926
> *I didn't know any of this...but I have a question..my first Impala was a red 64 that had like a year old SS paint job...after awhile the shit used to come off on my hands like chalky or whatever..why was that..not trying to jack your thread Skim I just never heard these facts...everyone I know is always against a SS paint job...lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most people are against ss for one reason time , in todays world everyone is about the money so if a car is in the booth drying or has to set 2-3 more days to fully cure before reassembly they are loosing money , b/c hell i spray some that drys in as little as 1 hour , like the old saying time is money , but in my shop most of the cars i have in here est. time on the cars has been 3-4 months min. so my customers are well pleased with the outcome , i dont do quick jobs i take my time with everyone , just finished one about 4 months ago had it for 2 years doing a frame off customer had approx 30gs in it sold it for 75gs and it was SS the buyer said thats one of the reasons he bought it cause it was more original than the others he looked at
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 21 2008, 08:38 AM~10702855
> *Some good info to think about today.....paint SS verse B/C
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-C-Bass_@May 21 2008, 09:38 AM~10703070
> *very interesting read on the SS vs BC/CC...
> 
> Does SS give you as many choices of color as bc/cc?
> *


 if you go to the paint store and find a color you like say off of a 95 chevy , most of the time it can be mixed in SS , damn near every color can be mixed in SS but the question is the person mixing the paint do they want to mix it in SS or b/c , but when your going og or like a factory color who gives a damn about kandy that shit sucks anyway , it looks good for a few years and then turns to shit unless you have it covered up all the time , 

here is a thought for you , from the 1909 to 1984-5 was all SS and thats when b/c was coming to effect 

why do you think most kandy lows get repainted after a few years , its not cause they dont like it anymore 

SS has the same upkeep as any paint on any vehicle if you dont keep it up it goes down hill


----------



## sicx13

Less arguing, more hell bent


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

ttt for base/clear and a case of beer.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@May 21 2008, 10:59 AM~10703825
> *Less arguing, more hell bent
> *


Its all good. My chrome guy called me a few minutes ago, said i got a bunch of more stuff to pick up friday, couple 61 grille guards, digital dash face, bumper guards. etc. Man I will be glad when I dont have to use him for a while and I still havent begun on the undercarriage yet.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 21 2008, 12:28 AM~10701926
> *I didn't know any of this...but I have a question..my first Impala was a red 64 that had like a year old SS paint job...after awhile the shit used to come off on my hands like chalky or whatever..why was that..not trying to jack your thread Skim I just never heard these facts...everyone I know is always against a SS paint job...lol
> *


ttt


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2008, 07:04 PM~10706910
> *Its all good. My chrome guy called me a few minutes ago, said i got a bunch of more stuff to pick up friday, couple 61 grille guards, digital dash face, bumper guards. etc. Man I will be glad when I dont have to use him for a while and I still havent begun on the undercarriage yet.
> *


$$$$$


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2008, 06:25 PM~10707536
> *$$$$$
> *


X2


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 20 2008, 11:28 PM~10701926
> *I didn't know any of this...but I have a question..my first Impala was a red 64 that had like a year old SS paint job...after awhile the shit used to come off on my hands like chalky or whatever..why was that..not trying to jack your thread Skim I just never heard these facts...everyone I know is always against a SS paint job...lol
> *


its just liek anything in the fact you get what you pay for. cheap SS acrylic enamels with cheap hardners with no uv protection, like for exampl centari with proform "wet look" hardner, will fade out in a year or 2, but you can use centari with centari eurathane hardner that has uv protection and that shit will last way longer. or you can go right to the top and run chromapremier eurathane SS and it will last forever and look like a million bucks!!! and for underbellies, frames, motors etc. you can use a polyeurathane enamel like Imron that will be more durable than any paint on the planet.

enough of that though, lets see some pics skim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

hey skim jump on my 62 homie i am just about 1 hr 30 away from you in wichita falls....


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

what happened to the yellow shoes? :0


----------



## KERRBSS

skim, question i hope you can answer. is a LS1 block and LS2 block the same? do you know? I can get a LS1 block for $90 so i can use it for mockup, im going with a Ls2 need to know if the mounting points are the same. thanks


----------



## Charrua

Skim Brother keep rockin your project. I wish you lived in Australia!! Here is a little entertainment for you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ozjz52DJt4


----------



## Mr Impala

u gonna put the other 2 braces on the floor?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2008, 10:56 AM~10712061
> *u gonna put the other 2 braces on the floor?
> *


not at this point brent.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 22 2008, 03:40 PM~10713129
> *not at this point brent.
> *


Bumper guards are a must


----------



## Loco 61

Damn!!! Looks Like Its About To Blast off hno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2008, 06:26 AM~10710769
> *skim, question i hope you can answer.  is a LS1 block and LS2 block the same?  do you know?  I can get a LS1 block for $90 so i can use it for mockup, im going with a Ls2 need to know if the mounting points are the same.  thanks
> *


Yes the mounting points are the same. :cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2008, 01:57 PM~10713727
> *Bumper guards are a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs another bumper kit!


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2008, 03:59 PM~10713747
> *Damn!!! Looks Like Its About To Blast off  hno:
> *



x2 :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 22 2008, 06:20 PM~10714359
> *Yes the mounting points are the same. :cheesy:
> *


great thanks, im on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

now thats how u accessorize


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 21 2008, 11:08 PM~10709853
> *what happened to the yellow shoes? :0
> *


he got merked son. Ol girl burned off his dick.


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 22 2008, 08:53 PM~10716325
> *he got merked son. Ol girl burned off his dick.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2008, 02:57 PM~10713727
> *Bumper guards are a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's missing something I just can't figure it out yet.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 23 2008, 04:01 PM~10719062
> *It's missing something I just can't figure it out yet.
> *


Flamethrowers :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 23 2008, 09:01 AM~10719062
> *It's missing something I just can't figure it out yet.
> *


Me In It Going To Mars


----------



## Skim

go to pick up some of my chrome today. Im off tomorrow so it s on again since i havent odone shit since monday because of work.


----------



## wired61

u know the deal..................................oh,,tony,,,did u get my last PM?hit me back


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 23 2008, 07:01 AM~10719062
> *It's missing something I just can't figure it out yet.
> *


 :uh: CURB FEELERS AND TWIN CHROME CELL ANTENNAS NOT HOOKED UP TO ANYTHING?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2008, 11:25 AM~10719801
> *go to pick up some of my chrome today. Im off tomorrow so it s on again since i havent odone shit since monday because of work.
> *


Let Me Kno...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 23 2008, 08:01 AM~10719062
> *It's missing something I just can't figure it out yet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmag69

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

Inner wheel well number 2. This sucks. Its like doing bodywork to the inside of a fishbowl. The curves suck to block.


----------



## Skim

Got my Dakota Digital face back from the chromers today


----------



## Skim

Also got my trunk pan back today.










If anybody is interested, I have a pair of convertible only 61 / 62 chrome trunk lid hinges I just got back. I dont think I am going to use them now. $75 shipped. Thought I would list them before I put them on ebay.










also I have this chrome ashtray for 61 only. $15 shipped


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2008, 07:01 PM~10729698
> *Also got my trunk pan back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is interested, I have a pair of convertible only 61 / 62 chrome trunk lid hinges I just got back. I dont think I am going to use them now. $75 shipped. Thought I would list them before I put them on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I have this chrome ashtray for 61 only. $15 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would like to purchase this ashtray so i can advertise that i have it and then NOT sell it to people 

it would be great they will pm me and say "hey chuck how much for that ashtray?"

and i would give them a price. and they would say "cool whats your paypal?"

and id never reply back


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10729723
> *i would like to purchase this ashtray  so i can advertise that i have it  and then NOT sell it to people
> 
> it would be great they will pm me and say "hey chuck how much for that ashtray?"
> 
> and i would give them a price.  and they would say "cool whats your paypal?"
> 
> and id never reply back
> *


Lol, The life of LIL bullshitters


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 23 2008, 11:01 AM~10720136
> *u know the deal..................................oh,,tony,,,did u get my last PM?hit me back
> *


about the 61 quarter panel? Hit me up I may have some more


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10729678
> *Got my Dakota Digital face back from the chromers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Clean Skim


----------



## Str8crazy80

how much did it cost you to git that trunk floor bottom chromed. it looks good


----------



## gmag69

Lookin good Skim.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 25 2008, 01:50 AM~10731995
> *how much did it cost you to git that trunk floor bottom chromed. it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its hard to say I took him a bunch of stuff at once, its just that this was one of the first things finished out of the batch because he knew I was waiting for it.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

:wave: sup skim


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10729678
> *Got my Dakota Digital face back from the chromers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats lookin nice!!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10729678
> *Got my Dakota Digital face back from the chromers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now i'm jealous! and you got the whole trunk center chromed, you gonna just glue the whole thing in there??


----------



## God's Son2

i agree with you skim, this mural would look good on your hood but i dont think they want you copying it.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: jesis disapproves


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 25 2008, 01:44 PM~10733586
> *:uh: jesis disapproves
> *


AGREED


----------



## ILLVILLE

Lovin the progress Skim, jus picked up my new project, wish me luck
























my parts car even came with one piece bumpers :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Damn thats bad ass, that 2 door bel air moulding is gonna cost you a little grip :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 03:26 PM~10733753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good luck! how much did you pick that 2 door up for?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 03:45 PM~10733821
> *Damn thats bad ass, that 2 door bel air moulding is gonna cost you a little grip :0
> *


how much do they cost?


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 01:01 PM~10733881
> *how much do they cost?
> *


got mine with the parts car for $2Gs and both cars have titles :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 03:15 PM~10733920
> *got mine with the parts car for $2Gs and both cars have titles :biggrin:
> *


holy shit thats a steal!


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 12:45 PM~10733821
> *Damn thats bad ass, that 2 door bel air moulding is gonna cost you a little grip :0
> *


 thats what i've been told, any idea were i can find them, and are the 4dr belair front fender mouldings the same as the 2dr bubble?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 04:15 PM~10733920
> *got mine with the parts car for $2Gs and both cars have titles :biggrin:
> *


what are you going to do with the 2 door? stock, juice, air? if you keep it original , it might be easier to sell but there was one on ebay that was customized and it was the best on i have seen.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10733930
> *thats what i've been told, any idea were i can find them, and are the 4dr belair front fender mouldings the same as the 2dr bubble?
> *


they should be, just measure them, and measure the door moldings to, you might be able to use them. i think the moldings that are on the 2 door sedans are the same as the bubbletop so if you ca find a sedan (which shouldnt be to hard) you can clean them up and use them.

here is a pic of a sedan... the moldings should be the same http://www.noneckschevelle.com/images/carp...vis62belair.jpg


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 03:17 PM~10733930
> *thats what i've been told, any idea were i can find them, and are the 4dr belair front fender mouldings the same as the 2dr bubble?
> *


Yeah the front fender mouldings are the exact same, fenders and all. The door ones are difficult. I learned from The Grinch that the front and rear seats are 2 door bubble only as well.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 05:13 PM~10734178
> *Yeah the front fender mouldings are the exact same, fenders and all. The door ones are difficult. I learned from The Grinch that the front and rear seats are 2 door bubble only as well.
> *


i wonder what could be the difference between the sedan and the bubbletop?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 04:05 PM~10734156
> *here is a pic of a sedan... the moldings should be the same  http://www.noneckschevelle.com/images/carp...vis62belair.jpg
> *


correct, the mouldings the same. the doors is different though


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 01:58 PM~10734119
> *what are you going to do with the 2 door? stock, juice, air? if you keep it original , it might be easier to sell but there was one on ebay that was customized and it was the best on i have seen.
> *


close to OG but I want all the power options, digital dash with disc brakes and an LS1, will porbably put it on air but its along way from any of that stuff.

the two tone green one on ebay was from my town, that thing is bad but I'm not that rich  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10734196
> *i wonder what could be the difference between the sedan and the bubbletop?
> *



because they dont have the aluminum trim mouldings and the rear seat is wider because it doesnt have the rear arm rests in the back like an impala.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10734197
> *correct, the mouldings the same. the doors is different though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really the only difference between the sedan and the bubble is the top, but you are saying the doors are different?


----------



## ILLVILLE

looks like i got my work cut out for me but after watching your build up Skim I dont feel so overwhelmed


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10734200
> *close to OG but I want all the power options, digital dash with disc brakes and an LS1, will porbably put it on air but its along way from any of that stuff.
> 
> the two tone green one on ebay was from my town, that thing is bad but I'm not that rich   :biggrin:
> *


yea thats the one i was talking about, i tried looking for it but it was gone


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 04:20 PM~10734218
> *really the only difference between the sedan and the bubble is the top, but you are saying the doors are different?
> *



those doors wont fit on the bubble because they have the post that wont come close to matching the roof. An Impala bubble or 62 impala door is the same but you would have to weld up the trim holes


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 05:19 PM~10734214
> *because they dont have the aluminum trim mouldings and the rear seat is wider because it doesnt have the rear arm rests in the back like an impala.
> *


yea, i know what youre saying, they dont have the trim around the window, but the fender, door and back trim is the same on a sedan and a bubble.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 04:24 PM~10734235
> *yea, i know what youre saying, they dont have the trim around the window, but the fender, door and back trim is the same on a sedan and a bubble.
> *


yes the trim is the same as long as its bel air 2 door sedan or bubble


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 05:24 PM~10734232
> *those doors wont fit on the bubble because they have the post that wont come close to matching the roof. An Impala bubble or 62 impala door is the same but you would have to weld up the trim holes
> *


true


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10733753
> *Lovin the progress Skim, jus picked up my new project, wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also all that painted inside pillar trim around the side and back windows is unique to bel air bubble only


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 05:26 PM~10734244
> *yes the trim is the same as long as its bel air 2 door sedan or bubble
> *


well there you go ILLVILLE, find you a two door 62 bel air sedan with trim and you will have a winner. i am still not sure if you can buy the trim new, i looked a little bit but didnt come up with anything but if you look a little harder you might find someone who sells them.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 04:30 PM~10734260
> *i am still not sure if you can buy the trim new, i looked a little bit but didnt come up with anything but if you look a little harder you might find someone who sells them.
> *


:nosad: no one repros them, I heard of nice quarter panel strips ( the longer ones) going for over $700 before :0


----------



## ILLVILLE

thanks for all the info guys, can't wait to see some paint on that 61 Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10734300
> *thanks for all the info guys, can't wait to see some paint on that 61 Skim
> *


I cant wait to see your new topic :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10733753
> *Lovin the progress Skim, jus picked up my new project, wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my parts car even came with one piece bumpers :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you have to bring your own frame of was the car off the frame?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 25 2008, 03:45 PM~10733821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thats bad ass, that 2 door bel air moulding is gonna cost you a little grip :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: i know where a nice set is and funny thing about it is i just priced it out today in a email from somebody for 850 and needs refinishing :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 25 2008, 04:01 PM~10733881
> *how much do they cost?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine is 850 and needs restoring , the last set i sold a year ago i sold for 700 and needed to be refinished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 25 2008, 05:05 PM~10734156
> *they should be, just measure them, and measure the door moldings to, you might be able to use them. i think the moldings that are on the 2 door sedans are the same as the bubbletop so if you ca find a sedan (which shouldnt be to hard) you can clean them up and use them.
> 
> here is a pic of a sedan... the moldings should be the same  http://www.noneckschevelle.com/images/carp...vis62belair.jpg
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are getting about as hard to find as a bubbletop 62 is now days
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 05:30 PM~10734260
> *well there you go ILLVILLE, find you a two door 62 bel air sedan with trim and you will have a winner. i am still not sure if you can buy the trim new, i looked a little bit but didnt come up with anything but if you look a little harder you might find someone who sells them.
> *


no one repops any trim for a belair bubbletop , and the front bench is belair only , the rear seat is belair bubbletop only belair dont have the big armrest in the rear and no side trim on the front seat , but the impala doors off a 2dr hardtop will work on that car just make new molding holes , the front end from the windshield forward on all 62 is the same except for the moldings , nice find though on the 62 bubble , wanna trade for a 61 rag ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 25 2008, 09:04 PM~10735540
> * nice find though on the 62 bubble , wanna trade for a 61 rag ?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Good thing about that is they make full 62 quarters. if it had been a 61 youd be screwed!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 08:09 PM~10735585
> *Good thing about that is they make full 62 quarters. if it had been a 61 youd be screwed!
> *


they do??


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 04:58 PM~10734870
> *did you have to bring your own frame of was the car off the frame?
> *


had to bring my own frame and drop the body on


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 25 2008, 07:04 PM~10735540
> *:biggrin: i know where a nice set is and funny thing about it is i just priced it out today in a email from somebody for 850 and needs refinishing  :0
> mine is 850 and needs restoring , the last set i sold a year ago i sold for 700 and needed to be refinished
> they are getting about as hard to find as a bubbletop 62 is now days
> 
> no one repops any trim for a belair bubbletop , and the front bench is belair only , the rear seat is belair bubbletop only belair dont have the big armrest in the rear and no side trim on the front seat , but the impala doors off a 2dr hardtop will work on that car just make new molding holes , the front end from the windshield forward on all 62 is the same except for the moldings , nice find though on the 62 bubble , wanna trade for a 61 rag ?
> *


 :0 hmmmm :dunno: 
thats my all time favorite ride but I',m kinda attached to this one,
u should PM me some pics though :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 07:09 PM~10735585
> *Good thing about that is they make full 62 quarters. if it had been a 61 youd be screwed!
> *


thats good to know


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10735619
> *they do??
> *


 :0 u never seen them?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 08:24 PM~10735737
> *:0 u never seen them?
> *


no :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10735756
> *no :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10735795
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## God's Son2

Here you go ILLVILLE... http://eastnc.craigslist.org/car/665662977.html



when you do a search for a Bel-Air, type in Belair and Bel Air, because some people put a space in between and some do not.


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 26 2008, 05:26 AM~10737616
> *Here you go ILLVILLE...  http://eastnc.craigslist.org/car/665662977.html
> when you do a search for a Bel-Air, type in Belair and Bel Air, because some people put a space in between and some do not.
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10626380
> *I will also have to weld the forward skinny braces on as well as the 2 under the rear floor pan sections. Kinda looks better without them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did u use to strip the floors did u go all the way down to bare metal


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2008, 07:47 PM~10649143
> *still working on the bottom. Almost ready to etch prime but I still have to smooth out a lot of areas under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u use here grinder or a roloc disc


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2008, 03:30 PM~10734260
> *well there you go ILLVILLE, find you a two door 62 bel air sedan with trim and you will have a winner. i am still not sure if you can buy the trim new, i looked a little bit but didnt come up with anything but if you look a little harder you might find someone who sells them.
> *


You mean mouldings like these?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2008, 10:27 AM~10738769
> *You mean mouldings like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH FOR THE "G" CART :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2008, 01:27 PM~10738769
> *You mean mouldings like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea, if thats your car then maybe you can sell it to illville or part out the moldings


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2008, 01:27 PM~10738769
> *You mean mouldings like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea they will work , along with the trunk lid , quarters , fenders , seats , hood , everything will work except for the roof and doors and windows , all the trim is the same , thats the car sixone4life was looking at getting


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 26 2008, 01:31 PM~10739478
> *yea, if thats your car then maybe you can sell it to illville or part out the moldings
> *


No its not my car but i know where its at


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10739030
> *:0 HOW MUCH FOR THE "G" CART :cheesy:
> *


Sorry man that g carts to hood to turn lose :roflmao:


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2008, 02:26 PM~10740154
> *No its not my car but i know where its at
> *


damn, wish it was  , all I need are the door and passenger quarter molding


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 26 2008, 03:40 PM~10740211
> *damn, wish it was   , all I need are the moldings
> *


for almost the price of the mouldings you can have the whole car


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2008, 02:42 PM~10740221
> *for almost the price of the mouldings you can have the whole car
> *


I know, I'm gonna have to hunt one down close to home, it would suck to have to spend more on trim than I did on my bubbletop


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2008, 02:27 PM~10740159
> *Sorry man that g carts to hood to turn lose :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2008, 11:28 AM~10738473
> *what u use here  grinder  or a roloc disc
> *


I used the roloc disks. Then after a coat of polyester highbuild you dont even notice it. That stuff covers like crazy and smooth too.


----------



## Skim

Installed the new trunk pan today.


----------



## FiveNine619

i called u early.. get at me :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Since my new trunk pan didnt have the gas tank strap holders on it, I had to re-use the old ones. Now if I was smart :uh: I would have welded them on before I had the new one chromed. I guess I learned my lesson on that. Good thing is you dont see them anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

here they are. Drilled out the spot welds, took a couple minutes.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 26 2008, 07:32 PM~10741111
> *i called u early.. get at me  :biggrin:
> *


I saw that, I will in about 2 hours when I go to work :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 05:39 PM~10741163
> *I saw that, I will in about 2 hours when I go to work  :biggrin:
> *


10-4


----------



## Skim

Welded in. Now all I have is a little grinding left to do.



















Protected the pan with some bubble sheeting so it dont get scratched. Now I can finish the rest of the bottom of the car.


----------



## 6Deuced

that would have been a good area to use glue


----------



## Loco 61

Looks Sweet Skim... NIce Work On That Trunk Pan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 26 2008, 07:47 PM~10741213
> *that would have been a good area to use glue
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 07:58 PM~10741312
> *:0
> *


panel bonding most new cars are built with it


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10741174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, did you trace the shape of the chrome pan before cutting?  The reason I ask is because it looks like it was a perfect fit. :thumbsup: BTW, how hard would this task be without having the car off the frame?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@May 26 2008, 08:21 PM~10741494
> *Dude, did you trace the shape of the chrome pan before cutting?  The reason I ask is because it looks like it was a perfect fit. :thumbsup: BTW, how hard would this task be without having the car off the frame?
> *


Flip it upside down and trace it with a sharpie :0 Im sure it can be done on the frame just a little harder. :cheesy: The whole thing was done in a little over an hour.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10741420
> *panel bonding  most new cars  are built with it
> *


I know. 6Duced has worked a lot with panel bond. I just like to get my weld on :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10741976
> *I know. 6Duced has worked a lot with panel bond. I just like to get my weld on :cheesy:
> *



we considered removing the rivots panel bonding and reriveting the hearse top but instead we molded it fiberglassed it to the body outside and the insides getting done too 

panel bonding is good shit tho


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

"LOOK NO FURTHER", WILL BE COMPLETE IN JULY 08

SNOW WHITE WITH A BLUE FLAKE N A BLUE PEARL WILL MAKE HEADS TURN.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411782


----------



## FiveNine619

empty your pm box skim.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10742088
> *"LOOK NO FURTHER", WILL BE COMPLETE IN JULY 08
> 
> SNOW WHITE WITH A BLUE FLAKE N A BLUE PEARL WILL MAKE HEADS TURN.
> *


bbooommm :0


----------



## Infamous James

:0 skims snappin like a twig under a rhino hoof


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice progress skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10742982
> *nice progress skim
> *


Thanks man, I still got a lot more to do but its getting there


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 26 2008, 04:51 PM~10740259
> *I know, I'm gonna have to hunt one down close to home, it would suck to have to spend more on trim than I did on my bubbletop
> *


he says he may part out the car 



> *Reply to: [email protected]
> Date: 2008-05-02, 11:09PM EDT
> 
> 
> runs and drives like a '62 in 2008. no dents or dings on ANY OF THE TRIM!!. back glass is gone but I do have a replacement not installed, all other glass good. 6cyl pwrglide. Titled in S.C. I have realized I have no time for this project. Chop the top make a rat rod? A Big Block and new brakes, sleeper!!! If I got to part it out so be it. Located in New Bern. S.C. cell# 864-554-3614*


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 06:31 PM~10741101
> *Installed the new trunk pan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did u cut it out with i have to do the same thing


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 06:42 PM~10741174
> *Welded in. Now all I have is a little grinding left to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protected the pan with some bubble sheeting so it dont get scratched. Now I can finish the rest of the bottom of the car.
> *


is that weld solid all the way around and on both side or just tacked every so often


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+May 27 2008, 01:11 AM~10743843-->
> 
> 
> 
> what did u cut it out with i have to do the same thing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sawzall and cut off wheel (thin blade)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@May 27 2008, 01:13 AM~10743864
> *is that weld solid all the way around and on both side or just tacked every so often
> *


solid weld but weld in sections of about 4 to 5 inches at a time to keep it from warping.


----------



## Skim

Anybody have this young hogg on tape hit me up, this is one of the ones Im looking for. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

wuz sup skim jus checkin out ur progress lookin good homie!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:24 PM~10743090
> *he says he may part out the car
> *


called and left a message today, jus waitin for a call back


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Game recognize game, make sure you peep that grain and extra small double chain.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2008, 02:14 PM~10746887
> *Game recognize game, make sure you peep that grain and extra small double chain.
> *


AAAAAaaahahhahhha a LOLROFLMACOPTER!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

I should have the rest of the bottom completely in primer by tomorrow night. Then i have to finish the inside of the trunk area because I think it will be painted as well. I didnt know if I should go zolotone or paint in the trunk? Any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 04:42 AM~10744108
> *Anybody have this young hogg on tape hit me up, this is one of the ones Im looking for.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI
> *


i got all those clips and turned em into a dvd its bad ass hell man. if you want a copy ill mail it to you or something  i dont know if its the complete collection or not


----------



## hotstuff5964

hell bent 61 gets my seal of approval


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 07:59 PM~10749747
> *I should have the rest of the bottom completely in primer by tomorrow night. Then i have to finish the inside of the trunk area because I think it will be painted as well. I didnt know if I should go zolotone or paint in the trunk? Any suggestions :dunno:
> *


zoltone looks clean og but paint looks good to there a tintable zolotone so it looks like the color your gona spray


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 27 2008, 12:13 AM~10743864
> *is that weld solid all the way around and on both side or just tacked every so often
> *


for got to ask u if its siting ontop of the trunk section or but welded maybe over laped


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 28 2008, 12:15 AM~10751705
> *zoltone looks clean og but paint looks good to there a tintable zolotone so it looks like the color your gona spray
> *


That sounds like the ticket to me?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10749747
> *I should have the rest of the bottom completely in primer by tomorrow night. Then i have to finish the inside of the trunk area because I think it will be painted as well. I didnt know if I should go zolotone or paint in the trunk? Any suggestions :dunno:
> *


that depends on how u look at it, zolatone is that I might go back to stock someday look and painted trunk and chrome trunk pan says im full custom and never goin back :0


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 07:59 PM~10749747
> *I should have the rest of the bottom completely in primer by tomorrow night. Then i have to finish the inside of the trunk area because I think it will be painted as well. I didnt know if I should go zolotone or paint in the trunk? Any suggestions :dunno:
> *


 zolotone it and then match stuff on the setup to the color of the car.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10749747
> *I should have the rest of the bottom completely in primer by tomorrow night. Then i have to finish the inside of the trunk area because I think it will be painted as well. I didnt know if I should go zolotone or paint in the trunk? Any suggestions :dunno:
> *


I would go original cause sometimes it is good to be simple. 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/autobodydepot/trunkfinish.aspx


----------



## wired61

2nd page......WTF?!?!?!?!??!?! :0 
:nono:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 28 2008, 10:21 PM~10759202
> *2nd page......WTF?!?!?!?!??!?! :0
> :nono:
> *


*ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......*


----------



## KERRBSS

more pics cuz


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 29 2008, 06:33 AM~10760579
> *more pics cuz
> *


x2 Less and Less Pics WTF!


----------



## ILLVILLE

Flash back pics!!! :biggrin: 


































After Skim hit it with the magic wand!


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 29 2008, 07:40 AM~10760513
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


*Narrated and assistance provided by Oscar De La Joto








Executively Produced and Written by Skim







*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10762232
> *Narrated and assistance provided by Oscar De La Joto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executively Produced and Written by Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL, he's on the phone right there with Seth, "Can you Herring me now?"


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10762232
> *
> Executively Produced and Written by Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice belt buckle :ugh:


----------



## lone star

so which is it, texas or cubs :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang

I know this is the ACE owners hang out I got a 61 bubble and a 61 Parkwood. Im wanting to put 4 door sedan trim on my wagon I was wondering if any of you guys have a parts car layin around with good trim, also need a good pair of rear light coves so I can put the six lights on the back  I got alot of 61 shit and im always down to do a little trading so help a brother out :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 29 2008, 09:15 PM~10766500
> *I know this is the ACE owners hang out I got a 61 bubble and a 61 Parkwood. Im wanting to put 4 door sedan trim on my wagon I was wondering if any of you guys have a parts car layin around with good trim, also need a good pair of rear light coves so I can put the six lights on the back    I got alot of 61 shit and im always down to do a little trading so help a brother out  :biggrin:
> *


I have a complete set of 4 door sedan Impala trim I was going to put on fleabay just for that reason, wagons look sick with impala trim.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10762232
> *Narrated and assistance provided by Oscar De La Joto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executively Produced and Written by Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cubs are in 1st place too.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:01 PM~10766360
> *so which is it, texas or cubs  :uh:
> *


x3456


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 29 2008, 10:24 PM~10767275
> *x3456
> *


I was in Phoenix for spring training so I always where a Texas hat outta town and thats a Texas Longhorns hat not a rangers hat. I dont care for the Rangers.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 29 2008, 09:57 AM~10761593
> *Flash back pics!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn just when I forgot about that shit :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 11:01 PM~10766360
> *so which is it, texas or cubs  :uh:
> *


Tubs


----------



## 155/80/13

this is off topic but around how much does a 60s rag impala weight? (58-64)


----------



## Skim

before or after the rust?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 10:37 PM~10767476
> *I was in Phoenix for spring training so I always where a Texas hat outta town and thats a Texas Longhorns hat not a rangers hat. I dont care for the Rangers.
> *


Watchu know bout them Horns?


----------



## FiveNine619

TTT


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 30 2008, 08:02 AM~10769329
> *Watchu know bout them Horns?
> *


You don't want to know about them horns.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 30 2008, 02:45 PM~10772468
> *You don't want to know about them horns.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 30 2008, 04:47 PM~10772843
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  The team is cool though.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

So far so good Skim


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 10:00 PM~10766994
> *Cubs are in 1st place too.
> *



Not for long though.... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 09:37 PM~10767476
> *I was in Phoenix for spring training so I always where a Texas hat outta town and thats a Texas Longhorns hat not a rangers hat. I dont care for the Rangers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 30 2008, 05:18 PM~10773406
> *Not for long though.... :biggrin:
> *


you sound like a Sox fan :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10749747
> *I should have the rest of the bottom completely in primer by tomorrow night. Then i have to finish the inside of the trunk area because I think it will be painted as well. I didnt know if I should go zolotone or paint in the trunk? Any suggestions :dunno:
> *


If the car will be 100 point matching numbers type Shit I'd do zolatone. If you plan to have some chrome in there and all that nonsense slick the inside like it were the nose of the car and shoot it like you would the body. Just gives it tons more looks of detail to your trunk and tons more points instead of just zola-doing that bitch. 

My opinion and from car show judge stand point as well. I was going to slick the inside of my bomb out but opted for the og matching numbers look instead. But on my 64 ill be slicking it out just like the wheel wells and rest of the body.


----------



## Wizzard

Shit first time i saw this topic...I got stuck with it. 
Keep up the good work! Car is beautiful and so is the color, gonna look like a million bucks when its done. Any thoughts about the top and interior color? White?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 31 2008, 08:30 AM~10777004
> *Shit first time i saw this topic...I got stuck with it.
> Keep up the good work! Car is beautiful and so is the color, gonna look like a million bucks when its done. Any thoughts about the top and interior color? White?
> *


:0 

No I white guts for me, OG style close to the factory color but a little darker with a turquoise Canvas top.

Sorry I didnt get much done on the car the past 2 days like I thought but I spent the last 2 days driving up to damn near arkansas to get another 61 for parts, spent yesterday evening and this morning mowing and doing yard work so I had to get all caught up with normal life things you know but Im still doing stuff here and there.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2008, 02:30 PM~10778310
> *:0
> 
> No I white guts for me, OG style close to the factory color but a little darker with a turquoise Canvas top.
> 
> Sorry I didnt get much done on the car the past 2 days like I thought but I spent the last 2 days driving up to damn near arkansas to get another 61 for parts, spent yesterday evening and this morning mowing and doing yard work so I had to get all caught up with normal life things you know but Im still doing stuff here and there.
> *


*what the hell is that?* :dunno: . 

You mean to tell me there's life outside of building cars? :scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: HAHAH YES...DRINKING AND SCREWING


----------



## God's Son2

reading the bible and hitting 3 wheel as you enter the church, *******.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10766975
> *I have a complete set of 4 door sedan Impala trim I was going to put on fleabay just for that reason, wagons look sick with impala trim.
> *


Lets talk business bro :biggrin: Is there anything you are needing that I may have for your vert project?


----------



## Austin Ace

Pix of the parts car?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2008, 09:30 PM~10778310
> *:0
> 
> No I white guts for me, OG style close to the factory color but a little darker with a turquoise Canvas top.
> 
> Sorry I didnt get much done on the car the past 2 days like I thought but I spent the last 2 days driving up to damn near arkansas to get another 61 for parts, spent yesterday evening and this morning mowing and doing yard work so I had to get all caught up with normal life things you know but Im still doing stuff here and there.
> *


:thumbsup: 
Ill check into this topic more frequently from now on! Great build-up!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10774497
> *you sound like a Sox fan  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 2 2008, 08:43 AM~10779286
> *Pix of the parts car?
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for my ninja skim


----------



## Austin Ace

All them parts cars, you geting into the Grinch's business?


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 3 2008, 08:52 AM~10786071
> *All them parts cars, business?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i was thinking the same thing , this fool trying to steal potential customers , try to help someone out and look what happens , hey skim sent you a txt after we got off the phone we finally got home we left ny at 10:45 am sunday and pulled in the drive way at 4:10 am monday but it was well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 09:22 AM~10786214
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i was thinking the same thing , this fool trying to steal potential customers , try to help someone out and look what happens , hey skim sent you a txt after we got off the phone we finally got home we left ny at 10:45 am sunday and pulled in the drive way at 4:10 am monday but it was well worth it  :biggrin:
> *


Wut Car U Pick Up This Time? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2008, 11:05 AM~10787239
> *Wut Car U Pick Up This Time? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 car? That fool picked up some *cars* semi truck hauler and a truck loaded down hauling cars on the trailer :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 08:22 AM~10786214
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i was thinking the same thing , this fool trying to steal potential customers , try to help someone out and look what happens ,  :biggrin:
> *





> *i am parting out over 70 yea 70 impalas belair biscayne from 1958 - 1964 .
> selling parts and cars 58 -64 DAVIDS IMPALAS
> BETTER MAKE THAT 80 IMPS NOW MORE COMING IN DAILY
> 1960 rag
> 1961 rag x 3
> 1962 rag
> 1963 rag x 7
> 1964 rag x 2
> needed 58 rag, 59 rag
> *


 :0 i got a long ways to go to do all that.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2008, 12:05 PM~10787239
> *Wut Car U Pick Up This Time? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: * 2* . . . 1961 impala convertibles , 1 . . . 1961 impala 4 dr hard top , power steering , power brakes , a/c , 348 car , 1. . . 4 dr rear clip 

tons of vert parts 
5 vert back seats 
61 cruise control
fresh rebuilt 409 340 hp machine shop bill was 4678.18 
62 qb block 409 409 hp w high po heads 
and a 16 foot enclosed full of parts and my truck full of nos parts 

all 61 stuff :biggrin: 
and still got a 63 vert still there my 4 car hauler wouldnt carry anymore :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2008, 12:32 PM~10787439
> *:0  car? That fool picked up some cars semi truck hauler and a truck loaded down hauling cars on the trailer :0
> *


yea between the 2 vehicles i spent 1400 in fuel in less than 24 hours , anybody need any parts im broke now :biggrin: post the pic i sent skim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 02:06 PM~10787730
> *yea between the 2 vehicles i spent 1400 in fuel in less than 24 hours , anybody need any parts im broke now  :biggrin:  post the pic i sent skim
> *


not for long.... :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 3 2008, 03:15 PM~10788256
> *not for long....  :cheesy:
> *


ohhhhhhh did you buy something?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2008, 12:32 PM~10787439
> *:0  car? That fool picked up some cars semi truck hauler and a truck loaded down hauling cars on the trailer :0
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 01:03 PM~10787697
> *:biggrin:  2 . . .  1961 impala convertibles  , 1 . . .  1961 impala 4 dr hard top , power steering , power brakes , a/c , 348 car ,  1. . .  4 dr rear clip
> 
> tons of vert parts
> 5 vert back seats
> 61 cruise control
> fresh rebuilt 409  340 hp machine shop bill was 4678.18
> 62 qb block 409 409 hp w high po heads
> and a 16 foot enclosed full of parts and my truck full of nos parts
> 
> all 61 stuff  :biggrin:
> and still got a 63 vert still there my 4 car hauler wouldnt carry anymore  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :wow: :worship:


----------



## sixty7imp

where do you guys find all these cars


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 AM~10787697
> *:biggrin:  2 . . .  1961 impala convertibles  , 1 . . .  1961 impala 4 dr hard top , power steering , power brakes , a/c , 348 car ,  1. . .  4 dr rear clip
> 
> tons of vert parts
> 5 vert back seats
> 61 cruise control
> fresh rebuilt 409  340 hp machine shop bill was 4678.18
> 62 qb block 409 409 hp w high po heads
> and a 16 foot enclosed full of parts and my truck full of nos parts
> 
> all 61 stuff  :biggrin:
> and still got a 63 vert still there my 4 car hauler wouldnt carry anymore  :biggrin:
> *


pics son!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Jun 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10790539-->
> 
> 
> 
> where do you guys find all these cars
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the paper , in peoples back yards we do all the maintnence on the countys vehicles so they tell me every time they see one , and i got friends every where that keep a look out , we just got back from long island with this stuff odd thing is he called me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Jun 3 2008, 07:32 PM~10790740
> *pics son!!
> *


im working on it :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

what a waste


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 10:09 PM~10791552
> *waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dual remote mirrors i see? :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10791552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 05:56 PM~10790894
> *im working on it  :biggrin:
> *


just seen them in the rotten impalas post. pm me a price on the 2 61 verts!


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 09:09 PM~10791552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

hopfully that half an ace rag has some vin tags atleast to make the best of someone dumb idea to chop it in half


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 12:06 PM~10787730
> *yea between the 2 vehicles i spent 1400 in fuel in less than 24 hours , anybody need any parts im broke now  :biggrin:  post the pic i sent skim
> *


Everyday Hustlin!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10791552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 4 2008, 09:02 AM~10795084
> *hopfully that half an ace rag has some vin tags atleast to make the best of someone dumb idea to chop it in half
> *


there was no dumb ass that chopped it in half , it RUSTED in half the car broke in 2 pieces when the transporter was picking it up for him , so thats all he got :biggrin: 
and yes i got some numbers ,and the post , and the top switch :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 4 2008, 11:02 AM~10796214
> *there was no dumb ass that chopped it in half , it RUSTED in half the car broke in 2 pieces when the transporter was picking it up for him , so thats all he got  :biggrin:
> and yes i got some numbers ,and the post , and the top switch  :biggrin:
> *




















JUST SPLICE THIS BACK HALF TO THE VERT FRONT AND HAVE A 61 HOLLYWOOD TOP :0


----------



## steamboat

Ahahaha. There's a term you don't hear too often anymore. Yo what up Skim?
Collecting more four-doors, I see. I knew you'd come around.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 07:27 PM~10800361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more detailded pics please


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 09:27 PM~10800361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics please....oh good lord shes beautiful


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 4 2008, 10:01 PM~10801098
> *more pics please....oh good lord shes beautiful
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 3 2008, 11:52 PM~10792768
> *just seen them in the rotten impalas post. pm me a price on the 2 61 verts!
> *


25k


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10801416
> *25k
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 07:27 PM~10800361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


copper plated :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 5 2008, 02:27 AM~10800361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 NOW THIS IS ONE BAD ASS LO-LO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10800361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damn that copper 61 is bad ass


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2008, 05:31 AM~10803266
> *Damn that copper 61 is bad ass
> *


x2


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 07:27 PM~10800361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember seeing this ride Bowtie Connection...nice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## sicx13

that copper 61 is fuckin beautiful


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 5 2008, 11:38 AM~10804188
> *that copper 61 is fuckin beautiful
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

WoW 300 pages

T
T
T

for skim


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 5 2008, 09:38 AM~10804188
> *that copper 61 is fuckin beautiful
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## robbie

:biggrin: nice,


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:01 AM~10803984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:01 AM~10803984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of it SIXONEFORLIFE?


----------



## Austin Ace

THIS IS SPARTA! Oooops I mean Krum?

When 300 pages stood against many!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 6 2008, 09:18 AM~10811614
> *THIS IS SPARTA! Oooops I mean Krum?
> 
> When 300 pages stood against many!
> *


where the pics at?


----------



## legacylac

WHAT COLOR IS THAT, AND CAN YOU POST ANY MORE PICS


----------



## donkey_kong

y o skim i found sum more sht for u....lol
lil buddy frum da bay gotta ht wit da ls2

http://www.youtube.com/user/rawsteele
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7FU9MrhzRc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XJ2lwn_izs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W9Qv3IpYmg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpgp5fAEIW4


----------



## Infamous James

ass break


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 06:36 PM~10815273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass break
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jun 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10800361-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:01 AM~10803984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much longer till it turns green?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SKIMS 61 IN THE SPRAY BOOTH PICS!!!!!!!!!!! <--------------- CLICK HERE
:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10815273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass break
> *


ILL TAKE IT! how much shipped to 48093?


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 04:36 PM~10815273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass break
> *


holy cheeeit! :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 all kinds of great stuff in this topic


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

STILL MY FAVORITE TOPIC ON LIL Gotta love 61 rags! </span>


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:01 AM~10803984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would be hard for me to put upholstery on those bows, i think i would have to drive it around like that and just keep it in the garage but i guess i'm just a show off.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2008, 11:01 AM~10803984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im rethinking my color scheme now :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 7 2008, 09:29 AM~10817962
> *im rethinking my color scheme now :biggrin:
> *


Biter.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2008, 09:01 AM~10803984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP PEEPS..I LUV THIS CAR.. :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 04:36 PM~10815273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass break
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2008, 12:12 PM~10818370
> *Biter.
> *


doooood.........ur carless........... :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, you going to show the 61 to the guy you bought it from?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 7 2008, 06:29 PM~10819813
> *Skim, you going to show the 61 to the guy you bought it from?
> *


u my friend have alot of cars


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 7 2008, 06:01 PM~10819955
> *u my friend have alot of cars
> *


had. i got the last one and just picked up a malibu waGon. i am trying to get my 63 imp back, it was my first car and i bought it when i was 14 in 1995.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 7 2008, 06:06 PM~10819737
> *doooood.........ur carless........... :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:

:burn:

Buy some ACCY's so I can get something. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2008, 08:27 PM~10820475
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> :burn:
> 
> Buy some ACCY's so I can get something.  :biggrin:
> *


all he can afford is a tissue box dispensor


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10820758
> *all he can afford is a tissue box dispensor
> *


 :uh: hmmmm.,......HUH?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 6 2008, 05:23 PM~10815483
> *:wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 7 2008, 04:54 AM~10817864
> *it would be hard for me to put upholstery on those bows, i think i would have to drive it around like that and just keep it in the garage but i guess i'm just a show off.
> *


Clear top :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*TTT for the lost DUNK RYDA*

Looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Toooooooooony! :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 06:45 AM~10822386
> *TTT for the lost DUNK RYDA
> 
> Looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Toooooooooony!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 8 2008, 11:17 AM~10822606
> *
> *


I WONDER IF THAT IDIOT KNOWS HE OWNS A 64? HIS LICENSE PLATE SAYS PLAYAZ3. LMAO.


----------



## DUVAL

SKIM CAN I GET IN THE LA MIGRA CC WITH THIS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

you can be vice president with that.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 12:19 PM~10823310
> *you can be vice president with that.
> *


 :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HELL NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW


----------



## THE PETE-STA

uffin: uffin:


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 8 2008, 11:30 PM~10826276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 10:25 AM~10823072
> *I WONDER IF THAT IDIOT KNOWS HE OWNS A 64? HIS LICENSE PLATE SAYS PLAYAZ3. LMAO.
> *


 :uh: i didnt even realize the step-up bars..damn what a douche


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:45 AM~10822386
> *TTT for the lost DUNK RYDA
> 
> Looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Toooooooooony!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad part is the car is from north carolina , thank god not anywhere near me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 9 2008, 11:06 AM~10828927
> *bad part is the car is from north carolina , thank god not anywhere near me
> *


Hey, if he wanted to drop the bread to turn that into the turd it is, I am sure you would open the shop door for him. :cheesy: :biggrin:

Check your email.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 8 2008, 11:08 AM~10823266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIM CAN I GET IN THE LA MIGRA CC WITH THIS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was parked in the same spot on the warf on saturday night lol i was laughing hella hard


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 9 2008, 02:23 PM~10831115
> *that was parked in the same spot on the warf on saturday night lol i was laughing hella hard
> *


ITS MADE OUT OF SPRAY PAINT AND JB WELD :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Skim needs to stop bullshittin, get back to work and post that shit up :biggrin:


----------



## loster87

:uh: yea time for pics :biggrin: ttt


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 9 2008, 09:06 AM~10828927
> *bad part is the car is from north carolina , thank god not anywhere near me
> *


if it was near you it would be stripped for all good parts and sittin next to all other doner cars


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 9 2008, 07:34 PM~10833198
> *Skim needs to stop bullshittin, get back to work and post that shit up  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt. Just got back from California tonight, I been gone for about 5 days. Good to see you guys held it down in here while I was gone lol. PS I left my phone out there but they are next day airing it to me tomorrow. :angry: I have no contact at the moment.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 9 2008, 08:06 AM~10828927
> *bad part is the car is from north carolina , thank god not anywhere near me
> *


damn thats crazy not that i look at it i remember seeing that car at the bike rally what a waste of a good parts car!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 10 2008, 12:02 AM~10834642
> *No doubt. Just got back from California tonight, I been gone for about 5 days. Good to see you guys held it down in here while I was gone lol. PS I left my phone out there but they are next day airing it to me tomorrow.  :angry:  I have no contact at the moment.
> *


callsomeonewhogivesaflyingfuckowned

welcome back herring


----------



## wired61




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2008, 10:02 PM~10834642
> *No doubt. Just got back from California tonight, I been gone for about 5 days. Good to see you guys held it down in here while I was gone lol. PS I left my phone out there but they are next day airing it to me tomorrow.  :angry:  I have no contact at the moment.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

Just got back in from Cali last night and had to go straight to work so I cant do shit until thursday when Im off again. Trust me I aint givin it up just yet. I got more werk to do. A lot more. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 8 2008, 11:17 AM~10822606
> *
> *


dual antennaes!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 10 2008, 10:28 PM~10841775
> *Just got back in from Cali last night and had to go straight to work so I cant do shit until thursday when Im off again. Trust me I aint givin it up just yet. I got more werk to do. A lot more.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

AUTOBOTS ROLL OUT.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:47 PM~10847535
> *AUTOBOTS ROLL OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New pics coming tomorrow. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10848920
> *New pics coming tomorrow.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

RUMOR HAS IT SIX 1 IV LIFE IS GONNA BUST OUT BFORE SKIM :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2008, 06:58 PM~10849324
> *RUMOR HAS IT SIX 1 IV LIFE IS GONNA BUST OUT BFORE SKIM :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2008, 06:58 PM~10849324
> *RUMOR HAS IT SIX 1 IV LIFE IS GONNA BUST OUT BFORE SKIM :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Hopefully because I got a long fuckin way to go still.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 06:14 PM~10849431
> *Hopefully because I got a long fuckin way to go still.
> *



Nah, you'll still beat him :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10849324
> *RUMOR HAS IT SIX 1 IV LIFE IS GONNA BUST OUT BFORE SKIM :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


If the GRINCH ever gets off the pot and stops bullshitting with commencing on a 61 rag project for me. :uh: :angry:

That fucker has like a gazillion rags now just waiting to be colorful and shiny again.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Austin Ace

HAHA.....damn that foo looks crazy!


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: SIXONEONELIFE IS THIS THE NEW RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 09:51 AM~10853332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: SIXONEONELIFE IS THIS THE NEW RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


about three years off for me.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:33 PM~10855193
> *about three years off for me.
> *


 :0 MY BAD..UD 61 OWNED :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 06:14 PM~10849431
> *Hopefully because I got a long fuckin way to go befor i get out of jail.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 03:55 PM~10855810
> *:0
> *


 :0 LOCKED UP :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 02:41 PM~10856186
> *:0 LOCKED UP  :0
> *


I CAN BAIL U OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10850356
> *If the GRINCH ever gets off the pot and stops bullshitting with commencing on a 61 rag project for me. :uh:  :angry:
> 
> That fucker has like a gazillion rags now just waiting to be colorful and shiny again.
> *


thawt you didnt fuck with projects :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 12 2008, 05:36 PM~10856579
> *thawt you didnt fuck with projects :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Certainly not after dark they are too dangerous.


----------



## PIMP C

any 61 rags projects for sale :cheesy:


----------



## carlito77

MMMM....61 Rag :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Jun 12 2008, 07:29 PM~10857405
> *any 61 rags projects for sale  :cheesy:
> *


[email protected] or visit www.davidsimpalas.com


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

and oh yeah, bump for some pregresso soup straight from Skim's kitchen stove.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 07:27 PM~10857388
> *Certainly not after dark they are too dangerous.
> *


thats when the nite ninjas come out


----------



## Skim

got some more chrome back today.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10858351
> *got some more chrome back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CHROME LOOKS PERTY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10858351
> *got some more chrome back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where the hell do them horse shoe looking things go?


----------



## Skim

Finishing up the rear half of the bottom of the car now.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 12 2008, 08:04 PM~10858374
> *Where the hell do them horse shoe looking things go?
> *


Ford 9" disk brake dust covers


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10858393
> *Ford 9" disk brake dust covers
> *


Oh i see


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## FiveNine619

looks good skim..


----------



## Sixty34me

ohhhh thas nice skim


----------



## REYXTC

Fuckin' sick :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Str8crazy80

who did all the chroming for you??


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 10:11 PM~10858431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10858351
> *got some more chrome back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go ahead and let me get one of those guards!


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

lookin good bro, you get my pm the other day?


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61

Getting Closer Skim... Cant Wait To See It Rolling


----------



## DUVAL

I JUST ORDERED THE KIT FOR SIXONEFORLIFE'S NEW CAR..ITS GETTING JUICED HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## elias

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2008, 06:11 AM~10861476
> *Getting Closer Skim... Cant Wait To See It Rolling
> *


x2


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 13 2008, 10:04 AM~10861680
> *I JUST ORDERED THE KIT FOR SIXONEFORLIFE'S NEW CAR..ITS GETTING JUICED HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: whatd he get?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10858351
> *got some more chrome back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that one front bumper guard for the front and back bumper?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10862201
> *Is that one front bumper guard for the front and back bumper?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 13 2008, 10:04 AM~10861680-->
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST ORDERED THE KIT FOR SIXONEFORLIFE'S NEW CAR..ITS GETTING JUICED HOMIES :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love sponsorships!!!!!! :cheesy: No garbage please! No Porky's or Hi Jacker Hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 10:52 AM~10861886
> *:uh: whatd he get?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ragtop Herring
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2008, 11:46 AM~10862201
> *Is that one front bumper guard for the front and back bumper?
> *


He is starting a new trend.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 10:18 AM~10862383
> *
> Ragtop Herring Hopper
> 
> *


Already on the bumper


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2008, 09:46 AM~10862201
> *Is that one front bumper guard for the front and back bumper?
> *


 grilled up front 2 back. thats whats hot on the skreets right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2008, 01:32 PM~10862840
> *grilled up front 2 back. thats whats hot on the skreets right now. :biggrin:
> *


I see you came back with some of that Skrillafornia knowledge.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 08:11 PM~10858431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Smooth....Bout damn tyme we get some new PIX!


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2008, 07:11 AM~10861476
> *Getting Closer Skim... Cant Wait To See It Rolling
> *


x dos


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 13 2008, 12:02 AM~10860902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 'man hell naw .....fuck with yo shit??? hell naw..."


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

there was a 59 in the Late Great Chevy magazine years ago that had a guard on the front and rear.

:biggrin: :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 13 2008, 07:04 AM~10861680-->
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST ORDERED THE KIT FOR SIXONEFORLIFE'S NEW CAR..ITS GETTING JUICED HOMIES :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jun 13 2008, 08:46 AM~10862201
> *Is that one front bumper guard for the front and back bumper?
> *


no thats an extra front that he want to give to me!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 13 2008, 05:15 PM~10864405
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> no thats an extra front that he want to give to me!
> *


you dont need it


----------



## wired61

somebody i know found somthing local
:angel: :angel:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 08:29 PM~10865711
> *somebody i know found somthing local
> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy fuck! Looks like the swamp thing got the best of that Ace. :0 :angel:


----------



## wired61

i found it,and bout 300 other old cars off in the woods,,locally,,,,found a 2dr 61' biscayne canopy top....a 59' el camino....few 57's.and some old bombs.....then got ran off.......dude told me that the whole the property got sold a month and a half ago,and they have been pulling cars out of the woods and crushing them for the last month and half......there was stacks and stacks of smashed cars,,,,saw a few 59's and 61's...........there are so many acres of cars i didnt even get to look at....i got the owners number tho :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 08:50 PM~10865848
> *i found it,and bout 300 other old cars off in the woods,,locally,,,,found a 2dr 61' biscayne canopy top....a 59' el camino....few 57's.and some old bombs.....then got ran off.......dude told me that the whole the property got sold a month and a half ago,and they have been pulling cars out of the woods and crushing them for the last month and half......there was stacks and stacks of smashed cars,,,,saw a few 59's and 61's...........there are so many acres of cars i didnt even get to look at....i got the owners number tho :biggrin:
> *


You going to need Skim and his brother to save that mutha.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 07:15 PM~10866005
> *You going to need Skim and his brother to save that mutha.
> *


i have this,61' 4dr,and 61' bubbletop,and 62 h.t for parts :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 11:28 PM~10866688
> *i have this,61' 4dr,and 61' bubbletop,and 62 h.t for parts :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have this now, so there aint no need to mess with all that, but best of luck to you if you end up getting it. :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10867036
> *I have this now, so there aint no need to mess with all that, but best of luck to you if you end up getting it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im jealous!...very very nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 14 2008, 12:46 AM~10867088
> *very very nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you, I appreciate it. It only took me 6 months to find the right one. Between Lone Star and Skim fucking with me about buying one, I was determined to buy, yet I was reluctant to just jump into the first Rag Ace I saw. lol :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 10:52 PM~10867125
> *Thank you, I appreciate it.  It only took me 6 months to find the right one. Between Lone Star and Skim fucking with me about buying one, I was determined to buy, yet I was reluctant to just jump into the first Rag Ace I saw. lol :biggrin:
> *


tru tru.....looks like u held out and got a nice one,,,,,,any top down pics? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 02:15 PM~10864411
> *you dont need it
> *


yes i do!! gotta be on yall's level


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 10:52 PM~10867125
> *Thank you, I appreciate it.  It only took me 6 months to find the right one. Between Lone Star and Skim fucking with me about buying one, I was determined to buy, yet I was reluctant to just jump into the first Rag Ace I saw. lol :biggrin:
> *


herring pressure is a bitch..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 14 2008, 12:55 AM~10867140
> *tru tru.....looks like u held out and got a nice one,,,,,,any top down pics? :biggrin:
> *


Yup I got some, just need to upload.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Jun 14 2008, 02:47 AM~10867667-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do!! gotta be on yall's level
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminate them projects in your signature and you can get into something.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 14 2008, 08:33 AM~10868072
> *herring pressure is a bitch..
> *


Tell me about it, now its time to turn up the heat on Lone Star about buying a 60 rag. :biggrin: :burn:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 06:29 PM~10865711
> *somebody i know found somthing local
> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIT THE EASY BUTTON AND ITS LIKE NEW ..SAVE THEM NOT CRUSH THEM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 14 2008, 11:33 AM~10868453
> *HIT THE EASY BUTTON AND ITS LIKE NEW ..SAVE THEM NOT CRUSH THEM
> *


yea. lolol. maybe for Skim or David Hess, but less than 10% here on layitlow could only manage to save that car.


----------



## PIMP C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 08:14 PM~10857680
> *[email protected] or visit www.davidsimpalas.com
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 08:35 PM~10867036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice ride!! :thumbsup: congrats

are u planning on running dual front bumber guards like skim??? :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 06:29 PM~10865711
> *somebody i know found somthing local
> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont look to bad actually..


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 14 2008, 10:17 AM~10868772
> *yea. lolol.  maybe for Skim or David Hess, but less than 10% here on layitlow could only manage to save that car.
> *


I could probably save it


----------



## wired61

with the parts cars i got,,i dunno,,,,we'll see.......i heard the same place has a bunch of 58's...maybe verts,,,not sure,,,,,ill find out


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 08:29 PM~10865711
> *somebody i know found somthing local
> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just think....that car was BRANDNEW showroom fresh at one point


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2008, 02:52 PM~10869975
> *just think....that car was BRANDNEW showroom fresh at one point
> *


I was thinking the samething.


----------



## wired61

from the looks of all the cars there,,,,,they been sittin in the woods since the 60's....probly looked nice when it was dropped in the woods


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 14 2008, 06:11 PM~10870058
> *from the looks of all the cars there,,,,,they been sittin in the woods since the 60's....probly looked nice when it was dropped in the woods
> *


hey post up some more pics of the treasure site :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2008, 02:52 PM~10869975
> *just think....that car was BRANDNEW showroom fresh at one point
> *


sell me this ride, ill save her :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 09:52 PM~10867125
> *Thank you, I appreciate it.  It only took me 6 months to find the right one. Between Lone Star and Skim fucking with me about buying one, I was determined to buy, yet I was reluctant to just jump into the first Rag Ace I saw. lol :biggrin:
> *


hey seth sell me this ace bro......i miss mine...


----------



## wired61

ill post up some more,,,,i didnt take camera off in the woods....couple guys said there are 58's in there,,maybe vert


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Jun 14 2008, 03:23 PM~10869379-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a nice ride!! :thumbsup: congrats
> 
> are u planning on running dual front bumber guards like skim??? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. Nah, I got myself an NOS grille guard and rear bumper guards waiting to go on.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rag61_@Jun 14 2008, 09:09 PM~10870815
> *hey seth sell me this ace bro......i miss mine...
> *


Sup Johnny. Man I still wish I would of bought "straight talk" when I had the oppurtunity.  I don't blame you, your Ace was clean, clean (hopefully still is with the new owner).


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 14 2008, 09:06 PM~10870806
> *sell me this ride, ill save her  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: I am sure you would.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 14 2008, 06:47 AM~10868173
> *Eliminate them projects in your signature and you can get into something.
> *



you might have a good point!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 14 2008, 03:11 PM~10870058
> *from the looks of all the cars there,,,,,they been sittin in the woods since the 60's....probly looked nice when it was dropped in the woods*


might not have been woods there when it was parked!! i have seen that alot


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 14 2008, 09:11 PM~10871264
> *might not have been woods there when it was parked!! i have seen that alot
> *


my thoughts exactly!...the location of most of the cars is like,,it was a feild that grew up into a jungle....its crazy,,,,big trees growing up thru engine bays


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I couldn't get a good shot with the camera today...it looks to be a late 30's or early 40's chevy, 40's hearse, old short bus, and a few other old cars tucked in some woods. The house was so old it was split in half...looked condemned. I'll try again within the next few days.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 13 2008, 06:29 PM~10865711
> *somebody i know found somthing local
> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If a guy had one in a little better shape than this one you know it has all the wheels and suspension on it with all the trim and all the sheet metal like the hood what would it be worth?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2008, 08:41 AM~10872478
> *If a guy had one in a little better shape than this one you know it has all the wheels and suspension on it with all the trim and all the sheet metal like the hood what would it be worth?
> *


Hard to say, but you could of bought this one for around $6000 in Indiana with a 2dr biscayne parts car.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10872478
> *If a guy had one in a little better shape than this one you know it has all the wheels and suspension on it with all the trim and all the sheet metal like the hood what would it be worth?
> *


post pics!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 15 2008, 09:41 AM~10872894
> *Hard to say, but you could of bought this one for around $6000 in Indiana with a 2dr biscayne parts car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold?


----------



## wired61

I was actually gonna get that midwest rag before Juan scooped it up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10873798
> *I was actually gonna get that midwest rag before Juan scooped it up
> *


He has not scooped it up the last I heard. I have a problem with owning a factory 6cyl car, to me it is like having a salvaged titled car, but that is just me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 14 2008, 12:55 AM~10867140
> *tru tru.....looks like u held out and got a nice one,,,,,,any top down pics? :biggrin:
> *


It's going to be a great summer. :nicoderm:


----------



## wired61

efffin cleaaaan!!........congrats!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10867036
> *I have this now, so there aint no need to mess with all that, but best of luck to you if you end up getting it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bitch needs some D's  

Moar pics SKIM :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

SKIM AND SIXONEFORLIFE WE HAVE A CAR CLUB MEETING THIS WEEKEND AT THE TITTY BAR...ARE CLUB LA MIGRA IS GROWING IN RAPID PACE AND BUT WE NEED MORE STEP SIDE F150'S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 16 2008, 03:20 PM~10880545
> *SKIM AND SIXONEFORLIFE WE HAVE A CAR CLUB MEETING THIS WEEKEND AT THE TITTY BAR...ARE CLUB LA MIGRA IS GROWING IN RAPID PACE AND BUT WE NEED MORE STEP SIDE F150'S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess that would be my department because, Skim's field is side moulding and custom skirts and You are the vinyl and plastic bitch.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 01:42 PM~10880726
> *I guess that would be my department because, Skim's field is side moulding and custom skirts and You are the vinyl and plastic bitch.
> *


  AND JB WELD...WHO'S GOT THE FLAGG CAUSE WE LUV SOME MEXICAN FLAGS+ THE DINGLE BERRIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

We need more updates SKIM......Rahshandra is waiting. :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 16 2008, 02:00 PM~10880848
> *We need more updates SKIM......Rahshandra is waiting. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE'S A CHICKEN WING SHY OF 400 BLS hno:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 15 2008, 04:38 PM~10875070
> *It's going to be a great summer. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


soooo beautiful.........congrats on that find, this ride is clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 09:35 PM~10867036
> *I have this now, so there aint no need to mess with all that, but best of luck to you if you end up getting it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so beautiful.... clean ride there :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 16 2008, 09:27 PM~10883209
> *soooo beautiful.........congrats on that  find, this ride is clean... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Johnny.

I am going to need to freshen up the rear valence pans (a little wavy), and the rear center section of the bumper has a ding in it, but other than that she is straight and dry as a bone underneath. 


TTT for SKIM UPDATES!!!!!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 06:49 PM~10883408
> *Thanks Johnny.
> 
> I am going to need to freshen up the rear valence pans (a little wavy), and the rear center section of the bumper has a ding in it, but other than that she is straight and dry as a bone underneath.
> TTT for SKIM UPDATES!!!!!!!
> *


i dont think you could have done better


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10883673
> *i dont think you could have done better
> *


he could have if he didnt sell all his accessories allready , this could have been maxed out with og accessories , BUT i do know someone who has exactly what he needs to max it out :biggrin: , i got all but the trunk release i sold it last week


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10883800
> *he could have if he didnt sell all his accessories allready , this could have been maxed out with og accessories , BUT i do know someone who has exactly what he needs to max it out  :biggrin: , i got all but the trunk release i sold it last week
> *


I got some good ones still, but some did have to go to pay for her.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10884207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and U know this


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 11:47 PM~10884690
> *and U know this
> *


:wave:


----------



## 713ridaz

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 15 2008, 08:41 AM~10872894
> *Hard to say, but you could of bought this one for around $6000 in Indiana with a 2dr biscayne parts car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 07:49 PM~10883408
> *Thanks Johnny.
> 
> 
> TTT for SKIM UPDATES!!!!!!!
> *


I have been hustling the big body extended skirts to help pay for the Hell Bentalina. water jet machine in effect. Shit I sold 4 sets yesterday at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa alone. :biggrin: 










4 more sets of Stock skirts ready to get converted










3 sets ready to go.




























That still dont mean I stopped working on the rag tho :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh: 

Stainless game on lock, everyone at the picnic was clockin' a grip. Talking about everyone was out there to enjoy the day, and skim was just on his paper route.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 16 2008, 09:50 PM~10884728
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


u still gettin it?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 09:52 PM~10884746
> *I have been hustling the big body extended skirts to help pay for the Hell Bentalina.  water jet machine in effect. Shit I sold 4 sets yesterday at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa alone. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more sets of Stock skirts ready to get converted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sets ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still dont mean I stopped working on the rag tho  :0
> *


i got a set of stock skirts for u,,,ready to be extended.......they fo sale :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 16 2008, 11:08 PM~10885616
> *i got a set of stock skirts for u,,,ready to be extended.......they fo sale :biggrin:
> *


60 shipped :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *SkAm*,Jun 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10884746]
> I have been hustling the big body extended skirts to help pay for the Hell Bentalina.  water jet machine in effect. Shit I sold 4 sets yesterday at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa alone. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more sets of Stock skirts ready to get converted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sets ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still dont mean I stopped working on the rag tho  :0
> [/b]


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 15 2008, 05:38 PM~10875070
> *It's going to be a great summer. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I FINISHED THE GRINDING YESTERDAY....AFTER UR INFLUENCING TALK OF NO PROGRESS...I LUV THIS CAR BUT ITS MISSING TWO THING THE WILL SEPERATE IT FROM THE REST.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 10:52 PM~10884746
> *I have been hustling the big body extended skirts to help pay for the Hell Bentalina.  water jet machine in effect. Shit I sold 4 sets yesterday at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa alone. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more sets of Stock skirts ready to get converted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sets ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still dont mean I stopped working on the rag tho  :0
> *


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10884812
> *:uh:
> 
> Stainless game on lock, everyone at the picnic was clockin' a grip.  Talking about everyone was out there to enjoy the day, and skim was just on his paper route.
> *


H U S T L I N !!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 17 2008, 08:42 AM~10886800-->
> 
> 
> 
> I FINISHED THE GRINDING YESTERDAY....AFTER UR INFLUENCING TALK OF NO PROGRESS...I LUV THIS CAR BUT ITS MISSING TWO THING THE WILL SEPERATE IT FROM THE REST.. :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grille Guard & Bumper Guards.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 09:17 AM~10886886
> *H  U  S  T    L  I    N  !!!!!
> *


The Herring Hustle


----------



## SoTexCustomz

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38&feature=related uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10887258
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38&feature=related  uffin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:04 AM~10887046
> *Grille Guard & Bumper Guards.
> The Herring Hustle
> *


DAYTONS AND U KNOW THE TEAR DROPPS OR JUICE OR BOWLING BALL PAINT..IT COULF BE ANYTHING :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 17 2008, 07:42 AM~10886800
> *I FINISHED THE GRINDING YESTERDAY....AFTER UR INFLUENCING TALK OF NO PROGRESS...I LUV THIS CAR BUT ITS MISSING TWO THING THE WILL SEPERATE IT FROM THE REST.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


yea its missing a* 348 tri power and a cruise control*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 17 2008, 10:36 AM~10887550
> *yea its missing a 348 tri power and a cruise control
> *


AND A OWNER THAT WANTS TO WORK ON IT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2008, 09:44 AM~10887595
> *AND A OWNER THAT WANTS TO WORK ON IT
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 17 2008, 09:36 AM~10887550
> *yea its missing a 348 tri power and a cruise control
> *


I GOT A 383 STOKER.............SORRY U CAN TRY AGAIN :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10884812
> *:uh:
> 
> Stainless game on lock, everyone at the picnic was clockin' a grip.  Talking about everyone was out there to enjoy the day, and skim was just on his paper route.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 09:46 AM~10887603
> *:scrutinize:
> *


EASY SKIM U HAVE TO REMEMBER HE ORDERS JB WLED BY THE TRUCK LOADS.. JUST CHECK HIS THREAD...JB WELD IS ALL OVER IT :0


----------



## big pimpin

Sup Skim!?!? Nice to meet ya....but now can you guess my weight???? :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 17 2008, 11:36 AM~10887550
> *yea its missing a 348 tri power and a cruise control
> *


i can get the 348, it came outta a 59 rag :biggrin: , cruise control would be a negative :angry:


----------



## northwestG

ok so im workin on the 61. i did not get it sandblasted, so i cut out the holes and welded a patch in....what do u do about the pin holes around the patch?
also what do u do about the pin holes in the metal that rnt worth patchin?
last how do u grind the welds in the corners?

I have been doing this for a while and semi know what i am doing but i am jus lookin for new ways of doin it since everyone i am sure does it different

I think the holes and the rust bother me too much... i use POR 15 after i patched, but i know that theres lil tiny holes under it. If i keep welding and grinding evetually it jus gets to the point where the original metal gets too thin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 17 2008, 01:43 PM~10888412
> *I GOT A 383 STOKER.............SORRY U CAN TRY AGAIN  :scrutinize:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS A STOKER?


----------



## texasgold

i spotted someone...check the guy in the baseball hat, and tatt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 07:31 PM~10890982
> *i spotted someone...check the guy in the baseball hat, and tatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think he is assessing the damage on Pooh's hardtop after the hop.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 05:45 PM~10890637
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS A STOKER?
> *


UNLESS HE MEANT TOKER............ :0 uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jun 17 2008, 04:34 PM~10890562
> *ok so im workin on the 61. i did not get it sandblasted, so i cut out the holes and welded a patch in....what do u do about the pin holes around the patch?
> also what do u do about the pin holes in the metal that rnt worth patchin?
> last how do u grind the welds in the corners?
> 
> I have been doing this for a while and semi know what i am doing but i am jus lookin for new ways of doin it since everyone i am sure does it different
> 
> I think the holes and the rust bother me too much... i use POR 15 after i patched, but i know that theres lil tiny holes under it.  If i keep welding and grinding evetually it jus gets to the point where the original metal gets too thin
> *


I will lay it down in detail for you tomorrow when I got some time. Im about to leave now.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:19 PM~10891697
> *I think he is assessing the damage on Pooh's hardtop after the hop.
> *


What happened to it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 18 2008, 01:33 PM~10896934
> *What happened to it?
> *


Cracked the lower control arm and ball joint causing the wheel to fly up and buckle the fender. The worst happened after the picnic.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 04:45 PM~10890637
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS A STOKER?
> *


U KNOW WHAT I MEANT STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER
STROKER 

:uh: THERE HAPPY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2008, 11:31 AM~10897502
> *Cracked the lower control arm and ball joint causing the wheel to fly up and buckle the fender.  The worst happened after the picnic.
> *


 :yessad: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2008, 02:31 PM~10897502
> *Cracked the lower control arm and ball joint causing the wheel to fly up and buckle the fender.  The worst happened after the picnic.
> *


what happen after the picinc? thats a really nice car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 09:23 PM~10116201
> *got my rechromed bumpers from backbump61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey thanks


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 06:45 PM~10890637
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS A STOKER?
> *


http://www.fredstokerandsons.com/

HAHA, Tennessee Chew isn't made in Tennessee though...


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 18 2008, 01:06 PM~10898404
> *what happen after the picinc?  thats a really nice car
> *


the poor car became a convertable unintentionally


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 18 2008, 08:11 PM~10900222
> *the poor car became a convertable unintentionally
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 18 2008, 06:11 PM~10900222
> *the poor car became a convertable unintentionally
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 18 2008, 11:35 PM~10901940
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


It did happen.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jun 17 2008, 04:34 PM~10890562
> *ok so im workin on the 61. i did not get it sandblasted, so i cut out the holes and welded a patch in....what do u do about the pin holes around the patch?
> also what do u do about the pin holes in the metal that rnt worth patchin?
> last how do u grind the welds in the corners?
> 
> I have been doing this for a while and semi know what i am doing but i am jus lookin for new ways of doin it since everyone i am sure does it different
> 
> I think the holes and the rust bother me too much... i use POR 15 after i patched, but i know that theres lil tiny holes under it.  If i keep welding and grinding evetually it jus gets to the point where the original metal gets too thin
> *


When you refer to the pin holes, are they rust pin holes or pin holes in the welded areas that you welded? How much gap are you leaving in between the 2 pieces of metal you are welding because its best to leave enough gap and let the weld fill the gap and grab the edges of both pieces of metal because if your gap is too tight, the bead willl lie on top of the gap so that when you grind off the excess weld, the gap or 'crack' will reappear. that is not good. You always want the bead to penetrate flush in between both pieces of metal.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 15 2008, 11:34 AM~10873402
> *post pics!
> *


I would but I'd hate to bother the guy if I'm not looking to buy but I actually told a friend I'd keep it a secret but there is 2 61 rags there and 2 59 impala 2dr hardtops and some other good shit there like some 64s and 63s I'm pretty sure. Sorry I know that sounds like some dick head shit or bullshit but if someone trusted to tell me I hate to spill the beans and loose trust. I mean I know pics won't tell you exact location but like I said I don't want to bother to go by and look with no money.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10897502-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cracked the lower control arm and ball joint causing the wheel to fly up and buckle the fender.  The worst happened after the picnic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 02:06 PM~10898404
> *what happen after the picinc?  thats a really nice car
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That car was badass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jun 18 2008, 06:11 PM~10900222
> *the poor car became a convertable unintentionally
> *


Lame.I guess that is why Pooh had said it was going to duce heaven


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2008, 08:42 PM~10901998
> *When you refer to the pin holes, are they rust pin holes or pin holes in the welded areas that you welded? How much gap are you leaving in between the 2 pieces of metal you are welding because its best to leave enough gap and let the weld fill the gap and grab the edges of both pieces of metal because if your gap is too tight, the bead willl lie on top of the gap so that when you grind off the excess weld, the gap or 'crack' will reappear. that is not good. You always want the bead to penetrate flush in between both pieces of metal.
> *


Good stuff right there.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2008, 08:37 PM~10901961
> *It did happen.
> *


yup. I was leaving Brent's(Pitbull KY Individuals Pres) when he got the call and he flaged me down before I could pull out. He was like Pooh lost his car!


----------



## loster87

I heard his trailer went under a low bridge on the way home and smashed it.that was a bad ass ride 2.


----------



## loster87




----------



## miguel62

Dang what happened to to poohs 62 that was a clean ride..????? does anyone know what happened?


----------



## wired61

can somebody decode this???








STYLE61-1867BODY EP 16358



TRIM 866 T 10 PAINT 920 B
CC.V


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10908135
> *can somebody decode this???
> STYLE61-1867BODY EP 16358
> TRIM 866 T 10 PAINT 920  B
> CC.V
> *


hit up 348-409.com they have a decoder on there site.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10908135
> *can somebody decode this???
> STYLE61-1867BODY EP 16358
> TRIM 866 T 10 PAINT 920  B
> CC.V
> *


it had fawn interior  and its a vert :0 
http://www.classicbowtie.com/new/1961-Chev...Information.htm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 19 2008, 07:14 PM~10908135
> *can somebody decode this???
> STYLE61-1867BODY EP 16358
> TRIM 866 T 10 PAINT 920  B
> CC.V
> *


Thats the field find 61 rag huh? :biggrin:

Here are the results of the codes you've entered:

*Style:
61- (1) represents the year (8) indicates cylinders (67) roofline, convertible

Year: 1961 
Series: Impala 
Body Style: 2-Dr Convertible 
Engine: 8 Cyl 

Body:
16358 

Serial #: 6358 

Trim:
866 

Series: Impala 
Interior Color: Fawn 
Material: Vinyl Cloth Leather 




Paint:
920 

Color: 
Upper Body Color: Fawn Beige *


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 06:28 PM~10908709
> *Thats the field find 61 rag huh?  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are the results of the codes you've entered:
> 
> Style:
> 61- (1) represents the year (8) indicates cylinders (67) roofline, convertible
> 
> Year: 1961
> Series: Impala
> Body Style: 2-Dr Convertible
> Engine: 8 Cyl
> 
> Body:
> 16358
> 
> Serial #: 6358
> 
> Trim:
> 866
> 
> Series: Impala
> Interior Color: Fawn
> Material: Vinyl Cloth Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint:
> 920
> 
> Color:
> Upper Body Color: Fawn Beige
> *



yup...thanks man,,, i thought that was the o.g color,,,thats the one i been wanting :biggrin: not too bad of car for the price :0 (800) :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 19 2008, 12:32 PM~10906428
> *I heard his trailer went under a low bridge on the way home and smashed it.that was a bad ass ride 2.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 19 2008, 07:54 PM~10908868
> *yup...thanks man,,, i thought that was the o.g color,,,thats the one i been wanting  :biggrin: not too bad of car for the price :0 (800) :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 19 2008, 06:20 PM~10908670
> *it had fawn interior    and its a vert  :0
> http://www.classicbowtie.com/new/1961-Chev...Information.htm
> *


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 19 2008, 01:32 PM~10906428
> *I heard his trailer went under a low bridge on the way home and smashed it.that was a bad ass ride 2.
> *


 :0 pics????


----------



## DUVAL

U MISSED THE CAR CLUB MEETING..LA MIGRA CC WE HAD 20 NEW MEMBER'S NAMED JOSE AND DEJESUS....ALL STEP SIDE F150'S :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2008, 04:13 AM~10903937
> *I would but I'd hate to bother the guy if I'm not looking to buy but I actually told a friend I'd keep it a secret but there is 2 61 rags there and 2 59 impala 2dr hardtops and some other good shit there like some 64s and 63s I'm pretty sure. Sorry I know that sounds like some dick head shit or bullshit but if someone trusted to tell me I hate to spill the beans and loose trust. I mean I know pics won't tell you exact location but like I said I don't want to bother to go by and look with no money.
> *


we can use my $$$ for the rags! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2008, 09:42 PM~10901998
> *When you refer to the pin holes, are they rust pin holes or pin holes in the welded areas that you welded? How much gap are you leaving in between the 2 pieces of metal you are welding because its best to leave enough gap and let the weld fill the gap and grab the edges of both pieces of metal because if your gap is too tight, the bead willl lie on top of the gap so that when you grind off the excess weld, the gap or 'crack' will reappear. that is not good. You always want the bead to penetrate flush in between both pieces of metal.
> *


Thank you for your response. I do leave the gap and dont have a problem making it nice and flush but there is always a few lil holes i can't seem to get. A lil POR 15 goes along way i guess when doing this. 

WHat do u use to grind the corners inside?? I use a cut off wheel to grind most of my welds and a lil 3 inch disk to make it flat. I jus can't get to alot of my welds because they r either in a corner or some fuked up area. I am far from a professional but have restored cars before and didnt really care. BUt the ACE is different, i want it done right.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jun 20 2008, 01:19 AM~10911493
> *Thank you for your response.  I do leave the gap and dont have a problem making it nice and flush but there is always a few lil holes i can't seem to get.  A lil POR 15 goes along way i guess when doing this.
> 
> WHat do u use to grind the corners inside?? I use a cut off wheel to grind most of my welds and a lil 3 inch disk to make it flat.  I jus can't get to alot of my welds because they r either in a corner or some fuked up area.  I am far from a professional but have restored cars before and didnt really care.  BUt the ACE is different, i want it done right.
> *


ON UR QUESTION OF THE GRINDING.. ARE U POWDER COATING IT OR PAINTING IT...


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: NICE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Your dream car? :uh: You should trade your 63 straight up for that foe doe ace.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 03:23 PM~10914238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: NICE
> *


thats a really nice parts car


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 20 2008, 02:17 PM~10914728
> *thats a really nice parts car
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

damn dont see too many 4 door ONES.............thankfully


----------



## God's Son2

i used to hate on foor doors but then i realized they were just as much as a classic as anything else. i wouldnt dump a bunch of money in a foor door chevy but i wont hate on them either.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2008, 01:40 PM~10914412
> *Your dream car? :uh:  You should trade your 63 straight up for that foe doe ace.
> *


NO SIR I'LL KEEP THE THROW AWAY 63...I LIKE THE 61'S BUT THE 63 EVAN THO U GET ONE WITH EVERY HAPPY MEAL AT MCDONALDS.. :0 IS STILL A SMOOTH CAR..


MY BAD ON THE 4 DOOR .. I DIDN'T SEE THAT PART :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ARAMIS RAMIREZ................................................................................


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 20 2008, 05:31 PM~10915974
> *ARAMIS  RAMIREZ................................................................................
> *


  

TOMORROWS THE DAY. Im off for the weekend so Imma fuck some shit up this weekend.


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 11:53 AM~10913481
> *ON UR QUESTION OF THE GRINDING.. ARE U POWDER COATING IT OR PAINTING IT...
> *



most of what i am workin on is the body of my car so paint or por 15 depending on wether its the inside or outside


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 20 2008, 06:53 PM~10915738-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO SIR I'LL KEEP THE THROW AWAY 63...I LIKE THE 61'S BUT THE 63 EVAN THO U GET ONE WITH EVERY HAPPY MEAL AT MCDONALDS.. :0  IS STILL A SMOOTH CAR..
> MY BAD ON THE 4 DOOR .. I DIDN'T SEE THAT PART  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :twak:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jun 21 2008, 12:56 AM~10917728
> *TOMORROWS THE DAY. Im off for the weekend so Imma fuck some shit up this weekend.
> *


:thumbsup: hey Skim did you see Hiram's feature in Hot VW?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2007, 02:42 PM~7675592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bump


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

RAMIREZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## God's Son2

i would rock this all day long just like it is. who wouldnt drive this?
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...___207%26sa%3DN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10920153
> *i would rock this all day long just like it is. who wouldnt drive this?
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...___207%26sa%3DN
> *


nice parts car... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 21 2008, 03:31 PM~10920228
> *nice parts car... :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

y'all crazy. y'all don't know what real pimpin iz.


----------



## Wizzard

:roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10920153
> *i would rock this all day long just like it is. who wouldnt drive this?
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...___207%26sa%3DN
> *


mabey for a daily :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 21 2008, 04:04 PM~10920432
> *y'all crazy. y'all don't know what real pimpin iz.
> *


This is PIMPIN' 101, ya heard.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 21 2008, 03:08 PM~10920450
> *mabey for a daily :dunno:
> *


thats what i'm sayin, coolio


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 03:15 PM~10920482
> *This is PIMPIN' 101, ya heard.
> *


na, the finished product is. which i would take over a four door anyday. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 20 2008, 11:50 PM~10918025
> *:twak:
> :thumbsup: hey Skim did you see Hiram's feature in Hot VW?
> *












MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## hotstuff5964

whats that damn four door doing in the hell bent topic? :angry:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 20 2008, 02:23 PM~10915183
> *i used to hate on foor doors but then i realized they were just as much as a classic as anything else. i wouldnt dump a bunch of money in a foor door chevy but i wont hate on them either.
> *


i like rags, 2 douz,& wagonz :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 21 2008, 07:06 PM~10921588
> *whats that damn four door doing in the hell bent topic? :angry:
> *


MY FAULT.. :werd:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 21 2008, 08:10 PM~10921601
> *i like rags, 2 douz,& wagonz :biggrin:
> *


wagonz r 4 doze too, king sporty<


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10920482
> *This is PIMPIN' 101, ya heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats baddass!! Skim you gonna run seam sealer over some of them edges underneath?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 21 2008, 09:10 PM~10921601
> *i like rags, 2 douz,& wagonz :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Me too....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 10:04 PM~10922730
> *:biggrin:  Me too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY FAVE OF THE THREE :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10921760
> *Thats baddass!! Skim you gonna run seam sealer over some of them edges underneath?
> *


 Definitely!


----------



## BRICKS

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Jun 21 2008, 06:10 PM~10921601-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like rags, 2 douz,& wagonz :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10922796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FAVE OF THE THREE :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

TTT For 61's!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jun 20 2008, 01:19 AM~10911493
> *Thank you for your response.  I do leave the gap and dont have a problem making it nice and flush but there is always a few lil holes i can't seem to get.  A lil POR 15 goes along way i guess when doing this.
> 
> WHat do u use to grind the corners inside?? I use a cut off wheel to grind most of my welds and a lil 3 inch disk to make it flat.  I jus can't get to alot of my welds because they r either in a corner or some fuked up area.  I am far from a professional but have restored cars before and didnt really care.  BUt the ACE is different, i want it done right.
> *


do u use and angle grinder with a rolloc pad? Thats what I use and if necessary I use a bit that goes on my cuttoff tool that is called a burr. It looks like these.


----------



## Skim

http://toolsmet.com/grinders-and-polishers/32.html


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 02:02 AM~10923653
> *do u use and angle grinder with a rolloc pad? Thats what I use and if necessary I use a bit that goes on my cuttoff tool that is called a burr. It looks like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you that is the answer i was lookin for. I have used cheaper versions of this but they didnt work well which is why i asked.


----------



## junbug29s

Screensaver! 

Wanna trade???











TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 22 2008, 10:10 AM~10924280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screensaver!
> 
> Wanna trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> *


sorry that bubbletop sold in january , it is still in his reach though :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10924280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screensaver!
> 
> Wanna trade???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 22 2008, 08:50 AM~10924391
> *sorry that bubbletop sold in january , it is still in his reach though  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: 


hmmm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 01:17 AM~10922796
> *MY FAVE OF THE THREE :cheesy:
> *


Just wait, it's gonna take sometime like Skim's topic, but I will make you a believer once I get my hands on the ragtop. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

continuing on the rear half of the bottom of the car. This shit is getting tiring. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2008, 01:03 AM~10929259
> *continuing on the rear half of the bottom of the car. This shit is getting tiring.  :uh:
> *


:nicoderm: almost ready for color? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Skim ???


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 02:15 AM~10921380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 02:15 PM~10920482
> *This is PIMPIN' 101, ya heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Getting Close!!!! :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 23 2008, 09:12 AM~10930721
> *Getting Close!!!! :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim, I'm gonna shoot you a pm with my number, hit me up I have to ask you something before I do it...


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: WTF


----------



## wired61




----------



## wired61




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 23 2008, 01:12 PM~10933062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 12 2007, 08:36 PM~8989351
> *I ENVY YOU SKIMMEY  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn,,,,,see how the tables have turned... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63

its comin together nicely


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 23 2008, 02:12 PM~10933062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT ONE BUT MINES IN SPRAY PAINT :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 23 2008, 04:12 PM~10933062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That aint no bullshit either, he needs to cop a pair of them joints for his ride.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10933803
> *That aint no bullshit either, he needs to cop a pair of them joints for his ride.
> *


 :0 He Has A Set....


----------



## wired61

pics


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 23 2008, 04:47 PM~10933854
> *pics
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 04:04 PM~10933976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 23 2008, 01:12 PM~10933057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## God's Son2

This is the worse restoration job i have ever seen done on a car. Skip, let me know when you want to sell it.


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 24 2008, 12:17 PM~10940855
> *This is the worse restoration job i have ever seen done on a car. Skip, let me know when you want to sell it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

this topic needs more motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 24 2008, 05:29 PM~10942674
> *this topic needs more motivation :biggrin:
> *


I got it, its just taking some time :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2008, 07:16 PM~10942931
> *I got it, its just taking some time  :0
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2008, 08:16 PM~10942931
> *I got it, its just taking some time  :0
> *


Holding back on them pics cause you been throwing color sand on that herring trying to make a fish fry.


----------



## onidog63

Hey Skim do you know where I can get this same part you got-lmk thanks


----------



## vouges17




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 24 2008, 05:29 PM~10942674
> *this topic needs more motivation :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim puttin' in werk today. uffin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2008, 05:30 PM~10950692
> *Skim puttin' in werk today. uffin:
> *


 :wow: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## BIG RED

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 24 2008, 06:29 PM~10942674
> *this topic needs more motivation :biggrin:
> *


This man gives me motivation every day and also sits shotgun in the lowrider. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 25 2008, 07:11 PM~10951327
> *This man gives me motivation every day and also sits shotgun in the lowrider. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 25 2008, 06:11 PM~10951327
> *This man gives me motivation every day and also sits shotgun in the lowrider. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now you know everybody knows jesus was white with blonde hair and blue eyes :twak:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10951607
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 07:31 PM~10950699
> *:wow: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 05:31 PM~10950699
> *:wow: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


naw man. Hell Bent had a slight mishap tonight :0 I was sanding on the firewall and the front uprite section of the rotisserie mysteriously slid down unexpectedly while the car was completely sideways and smacked the passenger side front corner on the ground, the top passenger side corner of the firewall where the round hole for the ac blower goes and caved the corner of it in :uh: I didnt have the camera so I didnt take pics and I dont want to. Thats what I get for not cinching down the set screws but I still dont understand how it managed to slip because there are these spring loaded pins that automatically seat in the holes on the rotisserie spine, (kinda like the old school jack stands that had the pin that goes thru it) so I dont know how the pin could have backed itself out. Im going to fix the fuck up tomorrow. It fucked up the passenger door a little bit. Flattened it on the body line by the hinges. It could have been worse because if it was completely upside down then the windshield post would have been flattened for the second time.

I look at it like this though, I was almost done and about to primer the firewall and belly for the next step, paint but its good that it happened before all of that.
Never again. Keep everything tight.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2008, 09:57 PM~10952539
> *naw man. Hell Bent had a slight mishap tonight  :0  I was sanding on the firewall and the front uprite section of the rotisserie mysteriously slid down unexpectedly while the car was completely sideways and smacked the passenger side front corner on the ground, the top passenger side corner of the firewall  where the round hole for the ac blower goes and caved the corner of it in :uh: I didnt have the camera so I didnt take pics and I dont want to. Thats what I get for not cinching down the set screws but I still dont understand how it managed to slip because there are these spring loaded pins that automatically seat in the holes on the rotisserie spine, (kinda like the old school jack stands that had the pin that goes thru it) so I dont know how the pin could have backed itself out. Im going to fix the fuck up tomorrow. It fucked up the passenger door a little bit. Flattened it on the body line by the hinges. It could have been worse because if it was completely upside down then the windshield post would have been flattened for the  second time.
> 
> I look at it like this though, I was almost done and about to primer the firewall and belly for the next step, paint but its good that it happened before all of that.
> Never again. Keep everything tight.
> *


  That some fucked up shit bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

That shit sucks bro. Just remember, with out the bad times, you wouldnt appreciate the good times.  Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn homie bet ya bout had a heart attack!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 25 2008, 10:25 PM~10952802
> *damn homie bet ya bout had a heart attack!
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

that shitty homie


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2008, 08:42 PM~10952937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

Thats Some Fucked Up $h!t There.... :uh:


----------



## Skim

you know me, I'll have that shit fixed tomorrow. Charge it to the game...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 12:25 AM~10953258
> *you know me, I'll have that shit fixed tomorrow. Charge it to the game...
> *


----------



## Lil_Charlie

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 25 2008, 07:00 PM~10951691
> *Now you know everybody knows jesus was white with blonde hair and blue eyes :twak:
> *



bullshit, Semites don't have blonde hair and blue eyes


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Jun 24 2008, 08:05 PM~10945696
> *Hey Skim do you know where I can get this same part you got-lmk thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn homie sorry to be herring that...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Jun 26 2008, 01:02 AM~10953975
> *bump
> *


I cut up a 62 Buick rag to get mine. The only place youre gonna find one is gonna be another GM convertible. I dont know anybody that has one already cut. You may try Andrew (kandychromegsxr) or David (the Grinch) I know a guy who might and I will see if he has one, what year rag you building?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 26 2008, 01:33 AM~10954081
> *Damn homie sorry to be herring that...
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 03:35 AM~10954084
> *I cut up a 62 Buick rag to get mine. The only place youre gonna find one is gonna be another GM convertible. I dont know anybody that has one already cut. You may try Andrew (kandychromegsxr) or David (the Grinch) I know a guy who might and I will see if he has one, what year rag you building?
> *


theres one on ebay right now


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2008, 11:25 PM~10953258
> *you know me, I'll have that shit fixed tomorrow. Charge it to the game...
> *


:thumbsup: .......one bump in a very long road aint that bad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

MORNING PEEPS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 26 2008, 03:35 AM~10954254
> *theres one on ebay right now
> *


I sen one but its for a hard top already cut out.


----------



## NINJA

damn bro sorry to hear about the mishap, but considering what the car looked like when you got it and seeing you bring it back from the dead, you should have no problems fixing it in no time. keep up the good work..... scratch that, keep up the great work and keep everybody else motivated :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2008, 08:09 PM~10951756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62

DANG I ALMOST TOOK A DRIVE DOWN TO DENTON AFTER I HEARD ABOUT THIS .....DANG THAT MAKES ME MAD!!! SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THAT...  :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Hialeah56

:0 oh shit the firewalll got hell bent :0 what do you expect with a name like this you have all sorts of LIL devils running around. May wanna consider renaming it
"hell bent but heaven bound" or "hell bent but heaven sent" since the car is going to be heavenly when it's done :biggrin: 
naw man but on the real those types of things happen specially if your using power tools on it, you got to keep an eye on all hardware holding the vehicle stay safe I don't want my daily web novela to end because of a stupid incident that could have been avoided


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 26 2008, 11:12 AM~10955527
> *:0  oh shit the firewalll got hell bent  :0  what do you expect with a name like this you have all sorts of LIL devils running around. May  wanna consider renaming it
> "hell bent but heaven bound" or "hell bent but heaven sent" since the car is going to be heavenly when it's done  :biggrin:
> naw man but on the real those types of things happen specially if your using power tools on it, you got to keep an eye on all hardware holding the vehicle stay safe I don't want my daily web novela to end because of a stupid incident that could have been avoided
> *


yeah no doubt, small set back but thankfully it wasnt as bad as it could have been.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10951327
> *This man gives me motivation every day and also sits shotgun in the lowrider. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All Jesus needs is a LA hat and modern day clothes and he would fit right in with that long hair,LOL.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2008, 09:57 PM~10952539
> *naw man. Hell Bent had a slight mishap tonight  :0  I was sanding on the firewall and the front uprite section of the rotisserie mysteriously slid down unexpectedly while the car was completely sideways and smacked the passenger side front corner on the ground, the top passenger side corner of the firewall  where the round hole for the ac blower goes and caved the corner of it in :uh: I didnt have the camera so I didnt take pics and I dont want to. Thats what I get for not cinching down the set screws but I still dont understand how it managed to slip because there are these spring loaded pins that automatically seat in the holes on the rotisserie spine, (kinda like the old school jack stands that had the pin that goes thru it) so I dont know how the pin could have backed itself out. Im going to fix the fuck up tomorrow. It fucked up the passenger door a little bit. Flattened it on the body line by the hinges. It could have been worse because if it was completely upside down then the windshield post would have been flattened for the  second time.
> 
> I look at it like this though, I was almost done and about to primer the firewall and belly for the next step, paint but its good that it happened before all of that.
> Never again. Keep everything tight.
> *


 It could of been a lot worse and no paint was on it!!


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10954084
> *I cut up a 62 Buick rag to get mine. The only place youre gonna find one is gonna be another GM convertible. I dont know anybody that has one already cut. You may try Andrew (kandychromegsxr) or David (the Grinch) I know a guy who might and I will see if he has one, what year rag you building?
> *


its a 63


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Jun 26 2008, 05:55 PM~10957781
> *its a 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the Grinch has seven 63 rags, hit him up at [email protected]


----------



## lone star

you dumbass...

jk :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

minor set back for the major comeback noo what im talkinbout it aint no thang its a G thang...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10957897
> *i like getting ass stabbed...
> 
> jk  well, not really, but i do. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2008, 10:44 PM~10952950
> *that shitty homie
> *


X2


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jun 26 2008, 03:13 PM~10957951
> *minor set back for the major comeback noo what im talkinbout it aint no thang  its a G thang...
> *


leanin on a switch.


----------



## wired61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10959580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10957795
> *the Grinch has seven 63 rags, hit him up at [email protected]
> *


what color you want that in , i have . . 
red , blue , black , rust , and green :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10960052
> *what color you want that in , i have . .
> red , blue , black , rust , and green  :biggrin:
> *


had to throw that in there.... im sure even the other colors have a lil 2 tone look....lol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10960052
> *what color you want that in , i have . .
> red , blue , black , rust , and green  :biggrin:
> *


POST PICKS OF THE BLACK ONE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 26 2008, 11:13 PM~10960052
> *what color you want that in , i have . .
> red , blue , black , rust , and green  :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER CRAZY WK END...ROUND 2 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

mutter bouta cutter :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 26 2008, 08:14 PM~10959580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10959580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man Skim I Didnt Kno You Had Sheap :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

He needs a grill guard in his hand.


----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## beemc

HERE IS YOUR NEXT PROJECT SKIM 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

found this 63 on ebay


----------



## SoTexCustomz

OMFG!! bent to hell :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 27 2008, 02:13 PM~10963982
> *found this 63 on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder if it has a clean title?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 01:29 PM~10964513
> *I wonder if it has a clean title?
> *


It's already been auctioned off at Barret Jackson's for $235K


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10959580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 26 2008, 09:32 PM~10960189
> *ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER CRAZY WK END...ROUND 2 :biggrin:
> *


Yes it will!! CUBS!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jun 27 2008, 11:45 AM~10963778
> *HERE IS YOUR NEXT PROJECT SKIM
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


holy fuck


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2008, 01:48 PM~10964630
> *holy fuck
> *


It ain't that bad though, the seller puts it out there

"As you can see by the pics I have alot of dents"


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

he says he has a clean n.c. title to the beast :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

it is really hard to believe the vin tag hasn't fallen off that


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## God's Son2

yall think it restorable?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 27 2008, 02:00 PM~10964722
> *yall think it restorable?
> *


Most of it will hammer out with a dolly


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 03:04 PM~10964754
> *Most of it will hammer out with a dolly
> *


only with Christ' dolly


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jun 27 2008, 10:45 AM~10963778
> *HERE IS YOUR NEXT PROJECT SKIM
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


  I dont think that could ever be fixed! (no offense skim) but if someone tried and did i would think it would only have about 0.5 % of the metal thats in it now in it when it was done.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 27 2008, 05:33 PM~10966117
> * I dont think that could ever be fixed! (no offense skim) but if someone tried and did i would think it would only have about 0.5 % of the metal thats in it now in it when it was done.
> *


mutter bouta cutter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10966117
> * I dont think that could ever be fixed! (no offense skim) but if someone tried and did i would think it would only have about 0.5 % of the metal thats in it now in it when it was done.
> *


yea, i would just rip off the tags and make me a counterfeit 6 tre 409


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2008, 06:44 AM~10962294
> *Man Skim I Didnt Kno You Had Sheap :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 03:55 PM~10964690
> *It ain't that bad though, the seller puts it out there
> 
> "As you can see by the pics I have alot of dents"
> *


"IT'S GONNA TAKE SOME TIME"


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 07:56 PM~10967044
> *"IT'S GONNA TAKE SOME TIME"
> *


maybe a time machine!


----------



## CHE1

Ain't been here for a while, but still looking good.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10964712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it HAD power windows too, but I do have to say I don't think it could be fixed, and I don't say that often


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2008, 01:46 PM~10964621
> *Yes it will!! Completely Useless By September!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jun 27 2008, 03:00 PM~10964722-->
> 
> 
> 
> yall think it restorable?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10966117
> * I dont think that could ever be fixed! (no offense skim) but if someone tried and did i would think it would only have about 0.5 % of the metal thats in it now in it when it was done.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Jun 28 2008, 08:24 AM~10968786
> *it HAD power windows too, but I do have to say I don't think it could be fixed, and I don't say that often
> *


 :biggrin: i can fix it , ANYTHING can be fixed its all about how bad someone wants it 
bring me that car and 15gs and when you get it back it will be ready for paint and engine , and it will not be a cutter , i will fix that car , ready for ANY color 

i supply disposable cameras for every car i fix step by step , you cant fudge or doctor those pics :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You're more of a man than me Grinch, I was thinking pull it in a sink hole or out in the field and shoot it after you strip the vin tags...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 28 2008, 08:07 AM~10969003
> *:biggrin:  i can fix it , ANYTHING  can be fixed its all about how bad someone wants it
> bring me that car and 15gs and when you get it back it will be ready for paint and engine , and it will not be a cutter , i will fix that car , ready for ANY color
> 
> i supply disposable cameras for every car i fix step by step , you cant fudge or doctor those pics  :biggrin:
> *



why would you want to? All that car is good for is the tags and title, if there is one!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 28 2008, 08:15 AM~10969025
> *You're more of a man than me Grinch, I was thinking pull it in a sink hole or out in the field and shoot it after you strip the vin tags...
> *


I agree, cuz I really can't see it coming back, but if you can do it I have nothing but respect for ya then


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10969003
> *:biggrin:  i can fix it , ANYTHING  can be fixed its all about how bad someone wants it
> bring me that car and 15gs and when you get it back it will be ready for paint and engine , and it will not be a cutter , i will fix that car , ready for ANY color
> 
> i supply disposable cameras for every car i fix step by step , you cant fudge or doctor those pics  :biggrin:
> *


restored, that car could go for 40 g's. minus your 15g's and whatever you pay for the car plus 10gs for engine and paint.. you could make a little profit.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2008, 12:48 PM~10964630
> *holy fuck
> *


and it has 2 bids! It would make one interesting Project post on here!


:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 28 2008, 07:55 AM~10968844
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jun 28 2008, 10:17 AM~10969037-->
> 
> 
> 
> why would you want to? All that car is good for is the tags and title, if there is one!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> becouse , being an original 409 vert thats a 75-80k car easy swap the tags and you got a 60k tops car
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Jun 28 2008, 10:29 AM~10969072
> *restored, that car could go for 40 g's. minus your 15g's and whatever you pay for the car plus 10gs for engine and paint.. you could make a little profit.
> *


where you going to get a 340 hp 409 and paint for 10gs ? if you know where to find a good running 409 and slick paint for that sign me up 

i just sold a 63 , 340 hp 409 running engine alone for 9gs 
and the cheapest paint job i do is 4gs , no body work just spraying


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10969603-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Jun 28 2008, 01:41 PM~10969604
> *where you going to get a 340 hp 409 and paint for 10gs ? if you know where to find a good running 409 and slick paint for that sign me up
> 
> i just sold a 63 , 340 hp 409 running engine alone for 9gs
> and the cheapest paint job i do is 4gs , no body work just spraying
> *


x2 My buddy just found an original #'s matching 63 ss rag 409 340hp for $23k and I think at that price it was stolen. Running, driving, OG.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2008, 11:40 AM~10969603
> *:0
> *



Thats a pic a scrub fan....

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 28 2008, 12:20 PM~10969768
> *Thats a pic a sux fan....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 28 2008, 12:20 PM~10969768
> *Thats a pic a scrub fan....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Sock a cub, it's all about them Marleens.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 28 2008, 12:41 PM~10969604
> *becouse , being an original 409 vert thats a 75-80k car easy swap the tags and you got a 60k tops car
> 
> where you going to get a 340 hp 409 and paint for 10gs ? if you know where to find a good running 409 and slick paint for that sign me up
> 
> i just sold a 63 , 340 hp 409 running engine alone for 9gs
> and the cheapest paint job i do is 4gs , no body work just spraying
> *


heres a 409 for $3400 http://speed.racingjunk.com/post/1043957/-...-amp-PARTS.html :0 add your 4g paint job and thats $7400. that leaves you with $2600 for platinum plated daytonz :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10969941
> *heres a 409 for $3400 http://speed.racingjunk.com/post/1043957/-...-amp-PARTS.html  :0  add your 4g paint job and thats $7400. that leaves you with $2600 for platinum plated daytonz  :0
> *


$3400 for the 409 block bro, that don't mean it has all the trimmings, that will add up quick along with rebuilding it.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 02:48 PM~10970150
> *$3400 for the 409 block bro, that don't mean it has all the trimmings, that will add up quick along with rebuilding it.
> *


that add is for a BLOCK only for 3400 , not only that it is a 348 truck motor looks like a 09 but its a 348 , i just sold one 
when you buy a set of 817 heads for the block which is 63-64 340 hp thats another 2gs , then the oil pan 200 , then the cam 250 then rods , 500 , then pistons , flywheel , timing set , timing cover , the list goes on , not counting machine work so that leaves you in the hole , not including your chinas for the cheapest

not only that 3400 is waaaaaayyyy to much for a 63 block , a qb block is only worth around 2500


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10970177
> *that add is for a BLOCK only for 3400 , not only that it is  a 348 truck motor looks like a 09 but its a 348 , i just sold one
> when you buy a set of 817 heads for the block which is 63-64 340 hp thats another 2gs , then the oil pan 200 , then the cam 250 then rods , 500 , then pistons , flywheel , timing set , timing cover , the list goes on , not counting machine work so that leaves you in the hole , not including your chinas for the cheapest
> 
> not only that 3400 is waaaaaayyyy to much for a 63 block , a qb block is only worth around 2500
> *


well throw this thing in it then http://www.racingjunk.com/post/1110774/CHE...LETELY-NEW.html
:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10970190
> *well throw this thing in it then http://www.racingjunk.com/post/1110774/CHE...LETELY-NEW.html
> :biggrin:
> *


ok, that paint needs to go along with them pulleys.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 01:48 PM~10970150
> *$3400 for the 409 block bro, that don't mean it has all the trimmings, that will add up quick along with rebuilding it.
> *


You need to get up off that bullshit ass 305 you got up in that rag potna :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 07:03 PM~10971244
> *ok, that paint needs to go along with them pulleys.
> *


why dont you just throw a block of cheese on it too. aluminum pulleys look alot better than painted ones.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2008, 09:40 AM~10969603
> *:0
> *


WHAT IN THE FUCK!!! THE MUTHA FUCKER IS WEARING THE SAME SHIRT IN THE DRAWING THAT HE'S REALLY WEARING :| :|


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WRONG HE IS JUST STANDING IN FRONT OF THE MIRROR WITH A FLASH LIGHT AND A PLAIN OLD WHITE T ON ???????


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

LOL, "I want a shirt airbrushed of me, wearing an airbrushed shirt of me...but bigger!"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

nice tattoo








:uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2008, 01:48 PM~10964630
> *holy fuck
> *


omg what blender that go thru :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2008, 07:10 PM~10975673
> *nice tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Lucifer made him get that tattoo, it wasn't his choice. Can't you see how unhappy he is with it? (Prophetically speaking) sorry, its Sunday, can't help it. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 29 2008, 12:18 PM~10974727
> *:uh: WRONG HE IS JUST STANDING IN FRONT OF THE MIRROR WITH A FLASH LIGHT AND A PLAIN OLD WHITE T ON ???????
> *


 :uh: :uh: PEN-DAY-HOE :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

This is how you get down y'all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wETyS1c-qlM


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 29 2008, 05:12 PM~10975965
> *This is how you get down y'all
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wETyS1c-qlM
> *


I FUCKIN HATED THAT SHIT MUSIC/BEATS WHATEVER THE FUCK IT WAS, BUT GOT DAMN THERE WERE BITCHES ALL UP IN THOSE RAVES


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 29 2008, 02:04 PM~10974688
> *WHAT IN THE FUCK!!! THE MUTHA FUCKER IS WEARING THE SAME SHIRT IN THE DRAWING THAT HE'S REALLY WEARING :|  :|
> *


Seth said they did the teef in gold puff paint


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 10:13 AM~10979320
> *Seth said they did the teef in gold puff paint
> *


On some Rag Shop, arts and crafts, Bob Ross paint a canvas type shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Talking bout they took the couch out the living room, just to lounge it at the picnic yesterday. 










I wasn't Bullshittin' when I said I saw that OREO sponsored Bubble Caprice, that mafucca had 30 + inch airbrushed Oreo's on both sides of the car, and you know that bitch was sporting a Borden's Milk white paint job to go with them cookies. That bitch was sittin' on bald ass stocks.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 08:21 AM~10979361
> *Talking bout they took the couch out the living room, just to lounge it at the picnic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't Bullshittin' when I said I saw that OREO sponsored Bubble Caprice, that mafucca had 30 + inch airbrushed Oreo's on both sides of the car, and you know that bitch was sporting a Borden's Milk white paint job to go with them cookies.  That bitch was sittin' on bald ass stocks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

lol


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, i found this video of you right after the guy told you he would sell you "Hell Bent"......

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttd5MNwfwxI&feature=related


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:50 AM~10979503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


is that you?


----------



## God's Son2

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 12:04 PM~10979861
> *is that you?
> *


yup


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 12:42 PM~10980065
> *yup
> *


lol I caught you droolin didnt I?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 12:20 PM~10979939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:42 AM~10980065
> *yup
> *


I see Mayhem was there with you too


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 12:43 PM~10980075
> *lol I caught you droolin didnt I?
> *


yup, I need mine here already. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 12:44 PM~10980083
> *I see Mayhem was there with you too
> *


Naw that is Javi aka Hustler2919.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 12:46 PM~10980096
> *yup, I need mine here already.  :biggrin:
> *


whats the hold up?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 12:48 PM~10980117
> *whats the hold up?
> *


It is in transit right now on its way home. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 12:49 PM~10980127
> *It is in transit right now on its way home.  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


nice!!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 12:44 PM~10980078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kimbo is all hype, he could never go to UFC...his cardio and jujitsu suck.

Enough about that fat bitch....more hell bent!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 AM~10980078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: KIMBO WOULD STR8 APE FUCK RICK ROSS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

He has a tough Beard.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:04 AM~10980227
> *He has a tough Beard.
> *


 :uh: THAT THANG HAS A SPARE 3RD FIST THAT POPS OUT UNDER SUBMISSION...U SEEN IT???


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 06:50 AM~10979503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


STRAIGHTEN UP SETH, STIFFEN THAT BACK WITH YOUR BAD POSTURE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 30 2008, 07:22 PM~10983373
> *STRAIGHTEN UP SETH, STIFFEN THAT BACK WITH YOUR BAD POSTURE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt, I don't why I was slouchin' in that pic. That fucking heat was turning me slowing into a senior citizen. hno:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 08:11 PM~10983755
> *No doubt, I don't why I was slouchin' in that pic.  That fucking heat was turning me slowing into a senior citizen.  hno:
> *


you aint bullshitin it was hot as hell out there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10983759
> *you aint bullshitin it was hot as hell out there
> *


Face and arms got red as hell, similar to 99 problems, I could made some eggs on my forearms this morning. lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 04:11 PM~10983755
> *No doubt, I don't why I was slouchin' in that pic.  That fucking heat was turning me slowing into a senior citizen.  hno:
> *


HAHA. JUST MESSING WITH YA BRO, BUT I HEAR YOU ON THE HEAT DRAINING ONE, AFTER I ATTEND A HOT SHOW I GO HOME TAKE A COLD SHOW KNOCK OUT


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 08:16 PM~10983786
> *Face and arms got red as hell, similar to 99 problems, I could made some eggs on my forearms this morning. lol
> *


my arms got some but my nose makes me look like I'm ready to pull that north pole fat fucker around the world in one night


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 08:25 PM~10983844
> *my arms got some but my nose makes me look like I'm ready to pull that north pole fat fucker around the world in one night
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 08:26 PM~10983846
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: you gonna go to the Obsession picnic in Sept. and bring the rag ace?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10983856
> *:biggrin:  you gonna go to the Obsession picnic in Sept. and bring the rag ace?
> *


Don't think I will be able to make that show, but we will see.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10983868
> *Don't think I will be able to make that show, but we will see.
> *


right on


----------



## Skim

Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.


----------



## Skim




----------



## KING OF PEARL

Very nice young man.


----------



## Skim

Thanks to Bert 'Impala Daddy' for the excellent reproduction convertible piston / armrest covers he started making.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam skim looks real good


----------



## Skim

63ssrider sold me these latches, my chrome plater got down on them, no more pits and better than new.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice. I've been waiting for this topic come back to its original meaning.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10985529
> *Nice. I've been waiting for this topic come back to its original meaning.
> *


 :0 
Hopefully more pics in the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET THAT BUMPER OFF THE GRASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE, DO I RECOGNIZE THOSE GUARDS?
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10985554
> *NICE, DO I RECOGNIZE THOSE GUARDS?
> *


Thanks Pete. If it wasnt for you I would only have two  They came out nice bro.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10985567
> *Thanks Pete. If it wasnt for you I would only have two  They came out nice bro.
> *


SHIT YOU'RE A MAGNET FOR 61 PARTS MAN, YOU WOULD'VE FOUND THEM ELSE WHERE, BUT NO PROBLEM TONY


----------



## THE PETE-STA

OH I FORGOT, THAT SHIT LOOKS SOOOOO DAMN SICK. I HOPE TO GET MY 8 LOOKING LIKE THAT SOON, GOOD JOB SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 11:45 PM~10985541
> *:0
> Hopefully more pics in the next couple days, that is if my Nikkua Sidekick doesn't act up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Damn Those Bumpers Look Sweet...

:0


----------



## Black86Cutty

Thats Whats Up! Bumpers Looking Good


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn skim that shit looks good as hell!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

lookin


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 05:32 PM~10985388
> *Thanks to Bert 'Impala Daddy' for the excellent reproduction convertible piston / armrest covers he started making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW HOW MUCH?


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK NICE SKIM.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THATS SOME BAD ASS WORK SAVE ALL THOSE IMPALA RAGS


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this stuff looks familier


----------



## Austin Ace

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrapin63

:thumbsup: looking good as always


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10987934
> *:wow: NICE
> *


Thanks. Todays my friday so I plan to put in more werk te next couple of days.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THAT SERIOUSLY YOUR SHIT???? IVE SEEN SKIM ON TRAINS BEFORE IM ALMOST POSITIVE OF IT...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10990613
> *:uh: THAT SERIOUSLY YOUR SHIT???? IVE SEEN SKIM ON TRAINS BEFORE IM ALMOST POSITIVE OF IT...
> *


I believe it is!


----------



## BIG RED

Nice brampners  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 07:50 AM~10979503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


what a ***


----------



## lone star

sup chrome looks good yob no yellow


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10985333
> *Got my 1 piece bumpers all put together finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Damn bro, your chromer is the shit...I might send my shit to him when I'm ready.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 02:04 PM~10990613
> *:uh: THAT SERIOUSLY YOUR SHIT???? IVE SEEN SKIM ON TRAINS BEFORE IM ALMOST POSITIVE OF IT...
> *


Yes it is.


----------



## Sixty34me

looks good skim. keep up the good progress


----------



## God's Son2

that chrome job is terrible. j/k


----------



## Impala Daddy

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Jun 30 2008, 11:41 PM~10987160
> *WOW HOW MUCH?
> *


325.00


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 04:04 PM~10990613
> *:uh: THAT SERIOUSLY YOUR SHIT???? IVE SEEN SKIM ON TRAINS BEFORE IM ALMOST POSITIVE OF IT...
> *


X2


----------



## KERRBSS

any updates?


----------



## DOUBLE-O

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:nicoderm:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You don't have to fit a certain style to be able to tag a train...******** tag trains too. This fool be frum da slums of krum, betta recognize.


----------



## Austin Ace

61 Front End .......Your always looking?

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/735045015.html


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2008, 02:03 PM~10990607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks good. need to come to my shop and do some on my wall


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 2 2008, 10:20 AM~10996618
> *any updates?
> *


yes tomorrow night :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 3 2008, 08:47 AM~11004341
> *It is on the side of the train, he's posted up pics of it before. I believe he did it when he was younger, before he worked for the railroad. Some company has made a toy replica of it and I think he bought one and put a pic of it on LIL somewhere.
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 10:58 AM~11004395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> *


Yup thats the one!!!! Keep up all the good work Skim :thumbsup: Hey did you see Hiram's spread in Hot VW? I hear he's looking to move out your way


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I thought you tag was SKUM? :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 09:58 AM~11004395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shit


----------



## FiveNine619

posted up in the hood... ready to get took...


----------



## Skim

Fixed the damage where I fucked up the corner of the firewall last week. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Firewalls about ready for the final coat of primer.










also pulled the doors back off and sanded the door jambs up so I can primer everything next.


----------



## Skim

where it stands at the moment. Even though I worked all day on it, it still looks pretty much the same.










cleaning up the jambs.


----------



## Skim

spent a lot of time on the firewal to toe board area, just want this area to be really nice because a lot of times its overlooked.










This whole area will be sanded down and painted nice as well.










Rear half not quite finished on the inside.


----------



## Skim

While I was putting in werk on the rag, the roofers were putting in werk on my house so I took a surveillance photo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 10:46 PM~11009604
> *Fixed the damage where I fucked up the corner of the firewall last week. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking sweet skim, i hope you keep her :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11009655
> *While I was putting in werk on the rag, the roofers were putting in werk on my house so I took a surveillance photo :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whey who's 62 is that on the background in the pics outside your garage??? Is that yours too?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 3 2008, 10:02 PM~11009698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whey who's 62 is that on the background in the pics outside your garage???  Is that yours too?
> *


u beat me to the question......who's duece?


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 08:52 PM~11009646
> *spent a lot of time on the firewal to toe board area, just want this area to be really nice because a lot of times its overlooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole area will be sanded down and painted nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear half not quite finished on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think there's going to be a spot on this ride untouched! Great job so far! I have high expectations on this one...don't let us down!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 3 2008, 10:05 PM~11009715
> *u beat me to the question......who's duece?
> *


Thats Spanky from Blvd Aces 62. Im doing some minor rust repair on it before he repaints it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 3 2008, 10:22 PM~11009815
> *I don't think there's going to be a spot on this ride untouched! Great job so far! I have high expectations on this one...don't let us down!
> *


i sure hope not. im trying to do it best I can.


----------



## 41bowtie

looking good Skim that shit is lookin tight as hell.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 3 2008, 10:22 PM~11009815
> *I don't think there's going to be a spot on this ride untouched! Great job so far! I have high expectations on this one...don't let us down!
> *


that does look real good


----------



## Loco 61

Whats Up Skim Let Me Know If Your Comming To FW This Weekend?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11009631
> *where it stands at the moment. Even though I worked all day on it, it still looks pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning up the jambs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sixty7imp

Hey I dunno if is true or not but Blanco told me there's a picnic on sunday at echo park in south fort worth.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 4 2008, 06:21 AM~11011384
> *Hey I dunno if is true or not but Blanco told me there's a picnic on sunday at echo park in south fort worth.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Zappo90744

Skim, I just spent a good 5 1/2 hours going through your entire thread. I'm definitely subscribing to this thread. I sure didn't know you were this much of a Heavy Weight. I've met lots of so called "builders" in my life but they do all the building with money.....not hands-on like you. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 09:58 AM~11004395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: What up Skim


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11009655
> *While I was putting in werk on the rag, the roofers were putting in werk on my house so I took a surveillance photo :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Skim, they dont have there hard hats on, and thats Osha required :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 08:58 AM~11004395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2008, 09:58 AM~11004395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I work for the BNSF. Is that all you tag is BN rail cars? LOL


----------



## Guest

thats some nice work bro.....remember when i use to piece up.....damn that was in 99 :0 my hardcore bboyin days. Mad props on the pieces and on the work your doin on the sixone bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Back in the saddle. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 4 2008, 01:51 PM~11012614
> *Back in the saddle. :thumbsup:
> *


yeee haaaa :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 4 2008, 04:21 PM~11013455
> *yeee haaaa :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11009407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted up in the hood... ready to get took...
> *


i need that engine cover , or deck lid or hood , swipe that shit and send it out :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 4 2008, 03:02 PM~11013651
> *i need that engine cover , or deck lid or hood , swipe that shit and send it out  :biggrin:
> *


what you need that W decklid for :0


----------



## lone star

i dont know what that means im just sayin now, ya understand me


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 04:23 PM~11013734
> *what you need that W decklid for  :0
> *


 :biggrin: you know what its worth :biggrin: need it for my boys car


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 4 2008, 01:02 PM~11013651
> *i need that engine cover , or deck lid or hood , swipe that shit and send it out  :biggrin:
> *


lol working on it.. :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 4 2008, 02:36 PM~11013542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY?

And thanks for some updates SKIM.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 4 2008, 03:36 PM~11013542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not feeling the screens...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 4 2008, 07:00 PM~11014765
> *not feeling the screens...
> *


i didnt even notice that. dont know how i fill about it but gotta say thats something new never seen a TV molded in to someones a arms.


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11015198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


who's is that?where is it?is it for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 08:12 PM~11014806
> *i didnt even notice that. dont know how i fill about it but gotta say thats something new never seen a TV molded in to someones a arms.
> *


damn,,,,u seen some on a rear-end before? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 4 2008, 09:58 PM~11015251
> *who's is that?where is it?is it for sale? :biggrin:
> *


IT LOOKS IN GREAT SHAPE AND I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2007, 06:46 AM~7567536
> *good lookin out skimmy and u get wires wiff it sweeeeeeeeeeeet hahaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 4 2008, 08:59 PM~11015256
> *damn,,,,u seen some on a rear-end before? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no but you know what i mean! :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 11:45 PM~11015783
> *no but you know what i mean!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11015198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That bitch is SLAMMED... rollin on 6in. standard drums, just needs some chrome and rubberbands maine!


----------



## TWEEDY

BTW, What happend to Skims topic? this is like a whole new share what you see type shit. :biggrin: JK


----------



## northwestG

wow i cant believe u tagged that shit!!!! having that train would be lilke having your own super hero action figure. lol
great build u keep suprising us!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 4 2008, 09:58 PM~11015251
> *who's is that?where is it?is it for sale? :biggrin:
> *


Its in Austin Tx on craigslist and it was on ebay too.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11017398
> *Its in Austin Tx on craigslist and it was on ebay too.
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 5 2008, 03:00 AM~11014765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not feeling the screens...
> *


X2.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 12:38 PM~11017398
> *Its in Austin Tx on craigslist and it was on ebay too.
> *


IS IT WORTH BUYING ....WHATS HE ASKING ON PRICE


----------



## Skim

somebody said it just sold on ebay for 3 grand


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11018896
> *somebody said it just sold on ebay for 3 grand
> *


x2


----------



## Wizzard

TTT for Skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 6 2008, 03:04 AM~11020836
> *TTT for Skim!
> *


Im off tomorrow so I plan to have the firewall and belly primered so I can do the final wet sand followed by paint.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2008, 12:54 PM~11022126
> *Im off tomorrow so I plan to have the firewall and belly primered so I can do the final wet sand followed by paint.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Im sure it wont all be tomorrow dont get me wrong but atleast the firewall and belly should be reprimered. It took me over a weeks worth of sanding to do the belly and firewall last time. Too many nooks and crannies. :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: CRANNYOWNED


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This topic is dead.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2008, 07:05 PM~11023973
> *This topic is dead.
> *


shut it ho. Im at work but Im off tomorrow. How u love dat.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2008, 09:06 PM~11023981
> *shut it ho. Im at work but Im off tomorrow. How u love dat.
> *


 :uh: assoutofexcusesandgetbacktoherringwerk


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11024022
> *:uh:  assoutofexcusesandgetbacktoherringwerk
> *


EXPIALIDOSHIS


----------



## HOMEBOY SHARKY

Is this car for sale?? I know times are tough, and I havn't seen very much progress, just a lot of jokesters :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Jul 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11024052
> *Is this car for sale?? I know times are tough, and I havn't seen very much progress, just a lot of jokesters :uh:
> *


X2 yes dippinit is selling his car.


----------



## HOMEBOY SHARKY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2008, 06:18 PM~11024069
> *X2 yes dippinit is selling his car.
> *



I'll hit him up, does he come in here??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2008, 09:18 PM~11024069
> *X2 yes dippinit is selling his car. Pete-Sta told me about it already.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Jul 6 2008, 09:19 PM~11024074
> *I'll hit him up, does he come in here??
> *


Every so often, he spends alot of time helping Skim. Here he is puttin' in werk.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11025122
> *Every so often, he spends alot of time helping Skim.  Here he is puttin' in werk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: barffffffffffff


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 02:23 PM~11013734
> *what you need that W decklid for  :0
> *


What are W's bringing these days,I have a stack of them in East Los still...... :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2008, 07:54 PM~11022126
> *Im off tomorrow so I plan to have the firewall and belly primered so I can do the final wet sand followed by paint.
> *


Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 6 2008, 09:36 PM~11025238
> *:uh: barffffffffffff
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11015198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Dude says thats a $100,00.00 car when it done, but he's busy on a 78 Camaro?


----------



## DUVAL

I COUNTED UR MONEY SKIM ITS ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Jul 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11024052
> *Is this car for sale?? I know times are tough, and I havn't seen very much progress, just a lot of jokesters :uh:
> *


yea bro ,TIMES are hard for everyone that has impala convertibles :uh: thats has to be the 11th or 12th time i heard someone say that about trying to buy a car off here 

there is some people that times are not hard for , if you was interested in buying this car or any other car for that fact you need to change your approach 

to be honest , if i got a car for sale and someone gives me that line of bullshit about times are hard or times are tough , they can kiss my ass im not selling shit i dont need their money or anyone elses for that matter


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 7 2008, 09:49 AM~11027928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I COUNTED UR MONEY SKIM ITS ALL THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: THATS JUST WHATS IN HIS WALLET


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 7 2008, 01:44 PM~11028280
> *yea bro ,TIMES are hard for everyone that has impala convertibles  :uh:  thats has to be the 11th or 12th time i heard someone say that about trying to buy a car off here
> 
> there is some people that times are not hard for , if you was interested in buying this car or any other car for that fact you need to change your approach
> 
> to be honest , if i got a car for sale and someone gives me that line of bullshit about times are hard or times are tough , they can kiss my ass im not selling shit i dont need their money or anyone elses for that matter
> *


i get that shit too, whenever i mention to someone i got a ace rag they respond right away with wanna sell it, youll never finish it, what a waste....blah blah blah


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 7 2008, 01:44 PM~11028280
> *yea bro ,TIMES are hard for everyone that has impala convertibles  :uh:  thats has to be the 11th or 12th time i heard someone say that about trying to buy a car off here
> 
> there is some people that times are not hard for , if you was interested in buying this car or any other car for that fact you need to change your approach
> 
> to be honest , if i got a car for sale and someone gives me that line of bullshit about times are hard or times are tough , they can kiss my ass im not selling shit i dont need their money or anyone elses for that matter
> *


 :0 

Times are hard, I need them rocker mouldings. :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 7 2008, 06:03 PM~11030220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Tell'em Herring, you can't hide money. :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY+Jul 6 2008, 05:14 PM~11024052-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is this car for sale?? I know times are tough, and I havn't seen very much progress, just a lot of jokesters :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2008, 05:19 PM~11024084
> *:0
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 7 2008, 09:44 AM~11028280
> *yea bro ,TIMES are hard for everyone that has impala convertibles  :uh:  thats has to be the 11th or 12th time i heard someone say that about trying to buy a car off here
> 
> there is some people that times are not hard for , if you was interested in buying this car or any other car for that fact you need to change your approach
> 
> to be honest , if i got a car for sale and someone gives me that line of bullshit about times are hard or times are tough , they can kiss my ass im not selling shit i dont need their money or anyone elses for that matter
> *


KICK HIS ASS DAVID!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 7 2008, 03:07 PM~11029442
> *i get that shit too, rag they respond right away with wanna sell it</span>, youll never finish it, what a waste....blah blah blah
> *


And if you tell them you will sell it, they'll ask the price. You give them a price lower than what they are selling for and they'll tell you "that's too much for that car". Do any of this tire kickers actually beleive they will someday own a convertible early 60s Impala for $1,000 or $1,500? :twak: One of this days I want to put my convertible 64 for sale for like $1,800(and mention the #s matching 409) just to tell people that it just sold like 15 minutes before they called. :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jul 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11031178
> *And if you tell them you will sell it, they'll ask the price. You give them a price lower than what they are selling for and they'll tell you "that's too much for that car". Do any of this tire kickers actually beleive they will someday own a convertible early 60s Impala for $1,000 or $1,500? :twak: One of this days I want to put my convertible 64 for sale for like $1,800(and mention the #s matching 409) just to tell people that it just sold like 15 minutes before they called. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jul 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11031178
> *And if you tell them you will sell it, they'll ask the price. You give them a price lower than what they are selling for and they'll tell you "that's too much for that car". Do any of this tire kickers actually beleive they will someday own a convertible early 60s Impala for $1,000 or $1,500? :twak: One of this days I want to put my convertible 64 for sale for like $1,800(and mention the #s matching 409) just to tell people that it just sold like 15 minutes before they called. :roflmao:
> *


haha , funny thing i just sold 4 -409s last week and have had 4 or 5 phone calls asking for them and when i tell them how much i sold them for they say thats to much , one guy said that to me so i told him thats why i didnt sell them to him , he kinda got mad haha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

more progress today. Now I can finally do a quick guide coat and wet sand in preperation for paint on the bottom and the firewall.


----------



## Skim

did the jambs while I was at it.










My front seat is all ready. Had it blasted to bare metal then I sealed it in primer. Not bad for a $20 seat.


----------



## Skim

bottoms all done except for around the trunk pan.


----------



## Skim




----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I like that K200 look, change your mind and spray it Coronna Cream.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 07:20 PM~11031850
> *more progress today. Now I can finally do a quick guide coat and wet sand in preperation for paint on the bottom and the firewall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: CLEAN WORK BRO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2008, 09:09 PM~11033134
> *I like that K200 look, change your mind and spray it Coronna Cream.
> *


doo doo brown


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11033993
> *doo doo brown
> *


 :uh: your fav?


----------



## NINJA

lookin good Skim, keep up the clean work


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 10:35 PM~11034284
> *:uh:  your fav?
> *


naw fool


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11034341
> *naw fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww shit. lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the color is goin to make the car! (not that it wouldnt be nice a different color)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 7 2008, 10:47 PM~11034386
> *aww shit. lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  the color is goin to make the car! (not that it wouldnt be nice a different color)
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11034396
> *thanks bro!
> *


no prob. how soon we goin to see that belly the same color? what about that frame we aint heard anything bout it in a while


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11034411
> *no prob. how soon we goin to see that belly the same color? what about that frame we aint heard anything bout it in a while
> *


Belly and firewall is coming up. Frame is still on Joes rotisserie but it will be soon. I still have to wrap the front shock towers / coil pockets etc but it will be coming up soon. I got all the steel to finish it i just have to trace it and cut it down and weld it. Im still trying to get the body all finished up.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11034480
> *Belly and firewall is coming up. Frame is still on Joes rotisserie but it will be soon. I still have to wrap the front shock towers / coil pockets etc but it will be coming up soon. I got all the steel to finish it i just have to trace it and cut it down and weld it. Im still trying to get the body all finished up.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 12:41 AM~11034341
> *naw fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahh, I see. Baby shit green! :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

lookin good Skim!!!!!!!!! did u check on parts for me??????????


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 05:41 AM~11034341
> *naw fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean! Love the color!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Great work Skim. Love that color choice.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 09:26 PM~11031920
> *bottoms all done except for around the trunk pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow skim looking great.....i can only dream :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest

are you leaving those "hocky stick" looking floor braces off?

i was thinking of leaving them off my 63 vert cause there kinda ugly. 
but wasn't sure if i should or not. your car is looking bad ass bro!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11031920
> *bottoms all done except for around the trunk pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooh nice !


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 8 2008, 06:28 AM~11035849
> *are you leaving those "hocky stick" looking floor braces off?
> 
> i was thinking of leaving them off my 63 vert cause there kinda ugly.
> but wasn't sure if i should or not.      your car is looking bad ass bro!!
> *


yeah, I asked several people about that and everybody said the same thing that when its time to set the body back on the frame those things always scratches up the frame and makes it harder to allign the body to the frame mounts without scratchin shit. I guess if I was doing a stock frame it wouldnt matter but a painted and wrapped frame Im sure its pretty close.


----------



## C-Bass

What hockey stick braces were these?


----------



## Zappo90744

Yo Skim.....once your call is all done up what ball-park value are you going to estimate it at?  I have to start collecting my pennies, nickles and dimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C-Bass+Jul 8 2008, 09:28 AM~11036564-->
> 
> 
> 
> What hockey stick braces were these?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the ones that run from the front to back on that ridge that goes from the firewall / toe board down the floors towards the back. I will circle them in a sec.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zappo90744_@Jul 8 2008, 09:30 AM~11036575
> *Yo Skim.....once your call is all done up what ball-park value are you going to estimate it at?  I have to start collecting my pennies, nickles and dimes. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Jul 8 2008, 09:28 AM~11036564
> *What hockey stick braces were these?
> *


they go right here normally. I wont be jumping up and down here anythime soon so Im not going to use them.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2008, 10:22 PM~11025122
> *Every so often, he spends alot of time helping Skim.  Here he is puttin' in werk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

I wonder why they photoshopped that spot on oscar de la jotos leg?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 8 2008, 12:36 AM~11035286-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Skim.  Love that color choice.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Jul 8 2008, 04:18 AM~11035690
> *wow skim looking great.....i can only dream :biggrin:
> *


  

thanks, im looking forward to it.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11034341
> *naw fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YES!!! *just jumped out my chair and bumped my knees under the desk* :angry: 

Thats it right there!!! Can't wait to see the underbody and firewall next!! She's lookin wet!! Stay consistent on this b*tch she's looking beautiful!!


----------



## 58wag

looks great, love that color :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 06:28 PM~11031931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gonna be too nice to drive... :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 06:20 PM~11031850
> *more progress today. Now I can finally do a quick guide coat and wet sand in preperation for paint on the bottom and the firewall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man, you should base/clear the whole inside too!! Shit minus well do the seat frame base and clear too!! Don't half-ass it!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LOOKING BAD ASS!!!


----------



## vouges17

looks real good Skim love that color homie


----------



## steamboat

Damn Skim, your gonna drive up here and give me a ride, right?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Single Stage on the body too?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 8 2008, 06:44 PM~11040762
> *Single Stage on the body too?
> *


base clear most likely, SS on the belly and firewall.

1 LO 64 heres something you understand. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 05:15 PM~11041048
> *base clear most likely, SS on the belly and firewall.
> 
> 1 LO 64 heres something you understand. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean duece..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 8 2008, 04:30 PM~11040252
> *man, you should base/clear the whole inside too!! Shit minus well do the seat frame base and clear too!! Don't half-ass it!!
> 
> 
> *


yep you aint shit with out a B/C seat frame


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 07:15 PM~11041048
> *base clear most likely, SS on the belly and firewall.
> 
> 1 LO 64 heres something you understand. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




-------------

Why not SS on the body though?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 10:16 AM~11036502
> *yeah, I asked several people about that and everybody said the same thing that when its time to set the body back on the frame those things always scratches up the frame and makes it harder to allign the body to the frame mounts without scratchin shit. I guess if I was doing a stock frame it wouldnt matter but a painted and wrapped frame Im sure its pretty close.
> *


thanks man.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I wasn't bullshitt'n when I said there was a Big-Bang, Pow Wow going down yesterday. Joto even showed up to warm the spot.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 10:39 AM~11045031
> *I wasn't bullshitt'n when I said there was a Big-Bang, Pow Wow going down yesterday.  Joto even showed up to warm the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:0 what's the ETA on this bish, skim?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

WTF :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 9 2008, 10:20 AM~11045544
> *:0 what's the ETA on this bish, skim?
> *


I really cant say since I only work on the shit on my days off. Its going to be ruff when I get to the point of doing stuff I cant do myself. Thats whats going to suck.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11045758
> *I really cant say since I only work on the shit on my days off. Its going to be ruff when I get to the point of doing stuff I cant do myself. Thats whats going to suck.
> *


Like Wut?


----------



## Skim

a lot of the hydraulics. Ive never installed hydraulics before.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11046884
> *a lot of the hydraulics. Ive never installed hydraulics before.
> *


You need to call Houston's finest, "House of Hardlines". Lone Star & Texas Gold.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 11:55 AM~11046884
> *a lot of the hydraulics. Ive never installed hydraulics before.
> *


damn that sucks! I was looking forward to a Skim DIY Hydraulic install.


----------



## emhomie626

IT'S LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY! THAT COLOR IS SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Big Z tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 9 2008, 01:27 PM~11047193
> *damn that sucks! I was looking forward to a Skim DIY Hydraulic install.
> *


I wish I could pull that one off but I want something really done up nice. I wish there was somebody close where I could just learn the ins and outs of everything.


----------



## lone star

cutting that bitch should be the last of your worries skim, just dont punk out like seth and put airbags.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2008, 02:51 PM~11048009
> *cutting that bitch should be the last of your worries skim, just dont punk out like seth and put airbags.
> *


u took the words right out of my mouth Ken......all the work u have already done to this car Skim is amazing...im sure u could do something nice with juice :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 02:23 PM~11047716
> *I wish I could pull that one off but I want something really done up nice. I wish there was somebody close where I could just learn the ins and outs of everything.
> *


theres a loy of us here in DFW that would help u out ,jjust ask homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2008, 04:51 PM~11048009
> *cutting that bitch should be the last of your worries skim, just dont punk out like seth and put airbags.
> *


Boi, you full of that bull....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:56 PM~11048040
> *Boi, you full of that bull....
> *


well, i bet 100$ that u put air bags on your new car. whats up?????


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2008, 02:57 PM~11048061
> *well, i bet 100$ that u put air bags on your new car. whats up?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

yo skim 
you should set the body on the frame and cut out the holes for the rear cylinders before you lay anypaint on it (belly)that way you wont have a ruff edge


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 10:01 AM~11036771
> *they go right here normally. I wont be jumping up and down here anythime soon so Im not going to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SOUND LIKE A NEWB BUT WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE HOCKEY STICK...CAN THEY BE REMOVE AND WHAT WOULD THAT ADD TO THE RIDE OF THE CAR


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2008, 04:57 PM~11048061
> *well, i bet 100$ that u put air bags on your new car. whats up?????
> *


Fool, you know you only holding like eight bucks.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2008, 02:57 PM~11048061
> *well, i bet 100$ that u put air bags on your new car. whats up?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

am i herring a bet?


----------



## KAKALAK

I think so :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61+Jul 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11048126-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> am i herring a bet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2008, 05:19 PM~11048247
> *I think so :0
> *


Stock or Pesco 779's.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11048072
> *I SOUND LIKE A NEWB BUT WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE HOCKEY STICK...CAN THEY BE REMOVE AND WHAT WOULD THAT ADD TO THE RIDE OF THE CAR
> *


yeah they can be removed if you want to but they only help support the floors simply as braces, nothing to do with the ride.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 03:24 PM~11048303
> *yeah they can be removed if you want to but they only help support the floors simply as braces, nothing to do with the ride.
> *


I'D KEEP THEM .. BUT THATS JUST ME.. THANK U FOR HELPING ME ON THAT ONE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 9 2008, 03:29 PM~11048345
> *I'D KEEP THEM .. BUT THATS JUST ME.. THANK U FOR HELPING ME ON THAT ONE
> *


The new floor pans dont come with them, you have to weld those on so I didnt put them back on because they are kind of ugly. Now if my car already came with them then no I wouldnt remove them.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 10:52 PM~10884746
> *I have been hustling the big body extended skirts to help pay for the Hell Bentalina.  water jet machine in effect. Shit I sold 4 sets yesterday at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa alone. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Skim, great restoration on your 61.... I noticed these water jet machine ...Is it yours ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 9 2008, 03:58 PM~11048603
> *Sup Skim, great restoration on your 61.... I noticed these water jet machine ...Is it yours ?
> *


No I wish. That belongs to Mark.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this car done yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 06:20 PM~11048803
> *this car done yet?
> *


Almost, thanks for herring.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 06:30 PM~10741087
> *I used the roloc disks. Then after a coat of polyester highbuild you dont even notice it. That stuff covers like crazy and smooth too.
> *


hey.. what grit did you use and about how many did you use? i got to order some and im thinkin about ordering 100 or so


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jul 9 2008, 04:43 PM~11048978
> *hey.. what grit did you use and about how many did you use?  i got to order some and im thinkin about ordering 100 or so
> *


i think i asked him before and he told me 36grit on rollocks


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11047716
> *I wish I could pull that one off but I want something really done up nice. I wish there was somebody close where I could just learn the ins and outs of everything.
> *


x2...I've been wanting juice since I was little, that was a long time ago :uh: , and I haven't done it just because I've seen too many butchered installs in person. Also, there's always that thought in the back of my head that if someone wants to buy it it might turn them away. So, pretty much I'm scared to even go that route. :uh: Enough about my pussy ass with juice....Nice work!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 9 2008, 04:55 PM~11049060
> *i think i asked him before and he told me 36grit on rollocks
> *


Yep I bought a box of 50 and had more than half of the box left over.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11048365
> *The new floor pans dont come with them, you have to weld those on so I didnt put them back on because they are kind of ugly. Now if my car already came with them then no I wouldnt remove them.
> *


  UR THE BOSS :biggrin: 

I FINALLY AM GOING TO FINISH MY FRAME TOMORROW..MY HELP CAME BACK IN FULL FORCE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:20 PM~11048803
> *this car done yet?
> *


i wish :uh:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 05:13 PM~11048740
> *No I wish. That belongs to Mark.
> *


Oh... I don't know who's Mark, Is he local and does he do small jobs.?Please PM his # to me if he does. Thanx


----------



## Black86Cutty

Lifting The Car Isnt That Big Of A Challenge, Just As Long As You Bolt Your Battery Racks To The Frame, Reinforce The Frame, Extend Your A Arms, You Should Be Straight


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 01:30 AM~11052913
> *Lifting The Car Isnt That Big Of A Challenge, Just As Long As You Bolt Your Battery Racks To The Frame, Reinforce The Frame, Extend Your A Arms, You Should Be Straight
> *


X2, But u forgot the cold chilled beer in ice when done. :thumbsup:


----------



## northwestG

I have to say with all of the work you have done on this car you can do ur hydros!!!!

I didnt even know how to weld before i got on this site....the welder mostly does it for u if u have it set right....im sure u can figure it out on a piece of scrap. 

UNLESS u are doing something crazy like 14 batts with 20 inch cylinders which i doubt... you should do it your self..unless u have the money no problem to have someone do it for u.

with a lil reading and asking questions DO ur hydros.

what setup do u want?? i can start helping you even.


----------



## northwestG

If it were me i wouldnt do hydros anyway but if i were i would do some 10s because you dont need to do much to make it work good and u can still have a nice setup... 12s will be a lil nicer but you will need more mods which is not a big deal.
who is doing ur frame? u ?


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim hit me up if you head down for the Heatwave.......

CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724
JULY 18-20 2008

ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11046884
> *a lot of the hydraulics. Ive never installed hydraulics before.
> *


hydraulics are really complicated, u shood see a professional for that one, cuz by the looks of this build up it doesnt look like ur capable of doing anything complicated :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this car done yet....?


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2008, 02:38 PM~11057596
> *hydraulics are really complicated, u shood see a professional for that one, cuz by the looks of this build up it doesnt look like ur capable of doing anything complicated :biggrin:
> *


Ya true you have to do a lot of welding and I do not think you are ready for that


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## northwestG

i have friends that cant get a job over 9 an hour but can do hydros!!


----------



## wired61

Tony,hit me back bout those parts i asked bout................


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 12:38 AM~11058676
> *this car done yet....?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11061515
> *Tony,hit me back bout those parts i asked bout................
> *


i will but let me inspect them and get you pics.


----------



## Skim

I will have more pics up this weekend since Im off both days.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 12:59 PM~11064711
> *I will have more pics up this weekend since Im off both days.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 02:59 PM~11064711
> *I will have more pics up this weekend since Im off both days.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 12:41 AM~11034341
> *naw fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

? DOES THE CAR SIT ON THE FRAME OR IS THERE SPACE FROM FRAME TO UNDERNEATH THE FLOOR OF THE CAR LIKE WERE THE HOCKEY STICK ARE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11065443
> *? DOES THE CAR SIT ON THE FRAME OR IS THERE SPACE FROM FRAME TO UNDERNEATH THE FLOOR OF THE CAR LIKE WERE THE HOCKEY STICK ARE
> *


No. The body's floors should not lay directly on the frame anywhere. Infact, there are two flat rubber strips that keep the floor boards from laying on the frame right under the driver and passenger front floor boards by where your feet go.


----------



## Skim

Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.


----------



## big C

Man find me a 61 buick,im in need of a back bumper bad


----------



## BIG RED

^^^Holy fuck are you going to ever stop or are you on a roll now :around:

Plus you need to do some work on your BarnDoor next.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

god damn dude, you make me sick. You should just go ahead and sell me the bubbletop if my car sells on e-bay. I was trying to be like you a week or so ago, went and looked at a rusty ass 61 dude wanted $3500 for it though, couldn't swing it.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 09:39 PM~11067628
> *Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 11 2008, 07:50 PM~11067735
> *god damn dude, you make me sick. You should just go ahead and sell me the bubbletop if my car sells on e-bay. I was trying to be like you a week or so ago, went and looked at a rusty ass 61 dude wanted $3500 for it though, couldn't swing it.
> *


I think my homie John is going to buy the bubbletop off me. I dont have the room once this car gets here.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

where's this one at?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11068059
> *where's this one at?
> *


which the rag? Waiting to get on a truck from the midwest :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I mean what state did you get the midwest rag in? There's a 4 door in knoxville tennessee for $850. You could probably jew dude down for a parts car.


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11067945
> *I think my homie John is going to buy the bubbletop off me. I dont have the room once this car gets here.
> *


damn skim, i told you to sell the bubble to me...     whats the ticket if the deal falls though????


----------



## SoTexCustomz

awww skim i thought you was gonna sell the 61 to me :tears: 

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11067628
> *Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

aww come on pete 61s come and go :biggrin:


----------



## madmanmone61

Take care of my baby skim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurts to let her go, but I know she's in good hands!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11067628-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thought you said someone else was goin to get that? how you wind up with it?
> guess now i cant get the 4 door !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 11 2008, 07:52 PM~11068188
> *I mean what state did you get the midwest rag in? There's a 4 door in knoxville tennessee for $850. You could probably jew dude down for a parts car.
> *


Skims got enough parts cars!! lol lets see some pics i need one


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11067628
> *Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMN !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

I know of a 61 bubble parts car in the midwest 4 u skim 4 a good price!


----------



## wired61

i thought Juan was gettin it?...i almost bought this one,,,,,,but,backed out


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 11 2008, 08:52 PM~11068188
> *I mean what state did you get the midwest rag in? There's a 4 door in knoxville tennessee for $850. You could probably jew dude down for a parts car.
> *


i emailed the guy couple weeks ago,and never returned email :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It was the inevitable.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 12:02 AM~11069533
> *It was the inevitable.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Loco 61

Three On The Tree??


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/car/743773610.html


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 11 2008, 10:52 PM~11068188
> *I mean what state did you get the midwest rag in? There's a 4 door in knoxville tennessee for $850. You could probably ]jew dude down[/COLOR] for a parts car.
> *


thats not funny :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jul 12 2008, 07:12 AM~11070356-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats not funny :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 11:17 PM~11069273
> *i thought Juan was gettin it?...i almost bought this one,,,,,,but,backed out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave Juan the lead on this car in the begining but it didnt work out as planned so Juan called me and told me it wasnt going to happen and so I called madmone61 and we worked out a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 11:43 PM~11069453
> *i emailed the guy couple weeks ago,and never returned email  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its all good you got yours cheapest out of everybody on here :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Jul 11 2008, 11:13 PM~11069245
> *I know of a 61 bubble parts car in the midwest  4 u skim 4 a good price!
> *


Imma call you this afternoon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2008, 09:12 AM~11070356
> *thats not funny :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 09:34 AM~11070406
> *:0
> I gave Juan the lead on this car in the begining but it didnt work out as planned so Juan called me and told me it wasnt going to happen and so I called madmone61 and we worked out a deal.
> *


Hell, I remember when you advised me to buy it, and once I saw it, I knew it wasn't the car for me. :biggrin: That 61 rag has your name written all over it. 

I could see Juan buying the Ace from you, once the car begins to come to life. :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 04:42 PM~11065828
> *No. The body's floors should not lay directly on the frame anywhere. Infact, there are two flat rubber strips that keep the floor boards from laying on the frame right under the driver and passenger front floor boards by where your feet go.
> *


thanks man...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

my auction ended on e-bay, make sure your boy wants the bubble cuz if not and this buyer comes through, I'm down. Just let me know.


----------



## Mr Impala

I now dub SKIM "Captain Save-A-Rag" :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 12 2008, 02:40 PM~11071600
> *I now dub SKIM "Captain Save-A-Rag"  :biggrin:
> *


hes not that good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2008, 02:41 PM~11071607
> *hes not that good :biggrin:
> *


your *werds* don't hold much water around here, now get back to *werk*. j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 04:00 PM~11072451
> *your werds don't hold much water around here, now get back to werk. j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 12 2008, 05:03 PM~11072463
> *:uh:  :0
> *


I will call you in awhile, i'm fucking tired from last night and today.....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 04:27 PM~11072569
> *I will call you in awhile, i'm fucking tired from last night and today.....
> *


THATS COOL I'LL BE WATCHEN THE RACE TO NIGHT..I'M GONNA TRY WICH I STRESS TRY TO TAME THE MOTOR AND TRANNY OUT TOMORROW..SO I'M LAYN LOW


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 05:00 PM~11072451
> *your werds don't hold much water around here, now get back to werk. j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i was jokeing


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11067628
> *Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! We got a CEO for Project "Save a Vert"!! Tryin to get em all eh!?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I'll be one of the chairman of the board for the "Save The Impala's Foundation."


----------



## astro64a409

> Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo "Captain Save-A-Rag", you're a brave man.


----------



## DUVAL

:tears: WTF


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2008, 06:04 PM~11072814
> *:biggrin: i was jocking
> *


I know you was.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 12 2008, 07:10 PM~11073217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: WTF
> *


In the words of KandyChromeGsxr, "It's a ******* Car Cover."


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 05:39 PM~11073339
> *In the words of KandyChromeGsxr, "It's a ******* Car Cover."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 07:37 PM~11073331
> *I know you was.
> *


what can i say you cawt me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11073558
> *what can i say you cawt me
> *


How? I thought u jus bawt a jeep?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 04:30 PM~11073653
> *How? I thought u jus bawt a jeep?
> *


 :0


----------



## rag61

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Fresh paint pics coming tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 06:39 PM~11073339
> *In the words of KandyChromeGsxr, "It's a ******* Car Cover."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 12 2008, 04:39 PM~11073339
> *In the words of KandyChromeGsxr, "It's a ******* Car Cover."
> *


its keepin the rain out!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he was building a building behind these cars. when i asked him if he was goin to sell me anything to me he said " when i get my building done goin to pull em in pump the tires up. try to get em running then maybe ill sell something"


----------



## Skim

Spent about 8 hours wet sanding the bottom of the floors and firewall today and Im still not finished. I should have it all done by tomorrow. Imonly doing up to the rear deck area because I have to cut the holes for the cylinders and the holes for the battery rack still plus I have a few things to tie up in the trunk area.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 12 2008, 05:10 PM~11073217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: WTF
> *


looks like a 348 car. Andrew is that yours? :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 09:00 PM~11074078
> *Spent about 8 hours wet sanding the bottom of the floors and firewall today and Im still not finished. I should have it all done by tomorrow. Imonly doing up to the rear deck area  because I have to cut the holes for the cylinders and the holes for the battery rack still plus I have a few things to tie up in the trunk area.
> *


WE WANT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11074083
> *looks like a 348 car. Andrew is that yours? :cheesy:
> *


I don't think dude was gonna sell it...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

so any updates on that ls1 engine?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11074398
> *so any updates on that ls1 engine?
> *


Its just stored away for now. I havent been giving it much thought because Ive been working on the car but I know I will have some serious $$ invested just to make it all come together with the wiring, brake booster, the cam, accessories like the Street and Performance serpentine set up, billet pulleys etc. I guess I will worry about all that later on down the road.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 12 2008, 08:03 PM~11074094
> *WE WANT PICS  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow night hopefully if all goes well.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 12 2008, 12:40 PM~11071600
> *I now dub SKIM "Captain Save-A-Rag"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 just a small fish in a big pond. I said I wouldnt do one in a long time once this is done so the next one may be a while down the road. For now just tuck it away in the corner under a cover.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:18 PM~11074774
> *:0  just a small fish in a big pond. I said I wouldnt do one in a long time once this is done so the next one may be a while down the road. For now just tuck it away in the corner under a cover.
> *


What did that white one cost you?? Is all the pieces there?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:21 PM~11074789
> *What did that white one cost you?? Is all the pieces there?
> *


everything but the seats, no engine or trans. I told Manny I have a complete front clip so I wont have to bother shipping the old one.


----------



## KERRBSS

thats what u need to do homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2008, 10:46 PM~11074952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what u need to do homie
> *


exactly lol....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 07:01 PM~11074083
> *looks like a 348 car. Andrew is that yours? :cheesy:
> *


no its old dude around the corners. he got it and about 6 55 rags,a 57 rag and a lot full of 55-57 hardtops thats the only impala he has o he does have a 62 4 door.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 07:00 PM~11074078
> *Spent about 8 hours wet sanding the bottom of the floors and firewall today and Im still not finished. I should have it all done by tomorrow. Imonly doing up to the rear deck area  because I have to cut the holes for the cylinders and the holes for the battery rack still plus I have a few things to tie up in the trunk area.
> *


 :0 no more fingerprints for you. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 13 2008, 10:34 AM~11076855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY

I like those covers for the coils on the valve covers. Who makes those?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 12:58 PM~11064700
> *i will but let me inspect them and get you pics.
> *


aight,,cooool,,,lemme know


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 13 2008, 10:34 AM~11076855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 old school shit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 13 2008, 10:31 AM~11076840
> *:0 no more fingerprints for you.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


no shit huh. Heres what I did, just got done with the firewall and floors.


----------



## Skim

I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 04:03 PM~11078395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.
> *


daaaaaaaaaamn! That fuckers slick! Great job homie!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s

Wonder what a full undercarriage mural would look like in a pearl ghost white??? hmmm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks like you dipped that bitch in a giant bucket of paint and came up with no herring.


----------



## FiveNine619

dam skim.. it looks good homie!!!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 13 2008, 07:25 PM~11078517
> *dam skim.. it  looks good homie!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Hialeah56

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11078378
> *no shit huh. Heres what I did, just got done with the firewall and floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hurry up and install your chrome heater box!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 13 2008, 08:07 PM~11078763
> *hurry up and install your chrome heater box!!
> *


Joto has not returned to the shop yet, so that aint happening.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2008, 05:10 PM~11078776
> *Joto has not returned to the shop yet, so that aint happening.
> *


??


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11078463
> *Looks like you dipped that bitch in a giant bucket of paint and came up with no herring.
> *


lol...x2!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looks slick!


----------



## Low_Ryde

nice... really like the color  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:worship: :worship: :worship: NICE CHOICE OF COLOR


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Helluva job. Looks great.


----------



## rag61

man im down with this ! great work....


----------



## 6Deuced

oh yeah, the belly is looking sick!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rag61+Jul 13 2008, 09:00 PM~11079955-->
> 
> 
> 
> man im down with this !  great work....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Johnny. Im just trying to be like you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@Jul 13 2008, 09:02 PM~11079982
> *oh yeah, the belly is looking sick!!
> *


Man after I seen yours, I was convinced its gotta be done :0 









:biggrin:


----------



## wired61

out of nowhere,,,somebody gets hit with a herring........


----------



## wired61




----------



## ROBERTO G

skim you gonna powder coat or paint the frame? whats better in you opinion


----------



## LA Homie

paint looks great keep it up skim


----------



## OUTLAW85

all i cansay is damn this is the first time i looked at this topic...and i just went thru all the pics 4 an hour good work 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## redrum702

LOOKS REAL GOOD WHAT COLOR INTERIOR ARE YOU GONNA GO WITH


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 13 2008, 06:34 PM~11079260
> *nice... really like the color    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Looks Good Skim, Its Gonna Be One Clean Ride When Its Done!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 04:03 PM~11078395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.
> *


looks real good is that sigle stage or two stage what brand paint u use looks realy good


----------



## houtex64

damn, skim's holding two aces. nice score bro uffin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jul 14 2008, 12:33 AM~11081796
> *damn, skim's holding two aces. nice score bro uffin:
> *


 :0 u mean 3


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 14 2008, 03:57 AM~11082017
> *:0 u mean 3
> *




:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 13 2008, 09:22 PM~11080205
> *skim you gonna powder coat or paint the frame? whats better in you opinion
> *


Painting the frame because I am molding it. If I wasnt going to mold it then powdercoating is cool but its easier to make it really nice and use paint plus you get an exact color match with paint and if you wanna lay stripes or leaf then painting the frame is your best be. Well to me it is for whatever thats worth.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LA Homie+Jul 13 2008, 09:50 PM~11080523-->
> 
> 
> 
> paint looks great keep it up skim
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man. Hopefully I get the inside of the fenderwells done today.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11080931
> *all i cansay is damn this is the first time i looked at this topic...and i just went thru all the pics 4 an hour good work 4 sure :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lot of reading. If you click on the link in my signature it is all pics minus all of our B.S.ing and Herring talk :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11081389
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD WHAT COLOR INTERIOR ARE YOU GONNA GO WITH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its going a factory turquoise / aqua colr but with hard top cloth inserts instead of vinyl. Your car looked good in the magazine BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11081407
> *X2!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 11:44 PM~11081471
> *Looks Good Skim, Its Gonna Be One Clean Ride When Its Done!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Jul 14 2008, 12:00 AM~11081580
> *looks real good is that sigle stage or two stage what brand paint u use looks realy good
> *


Thats PPG single stage. Lays down really wet and i didnt get any runs thankfully :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Are you going to put lambo doors AND 26's on yours?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:uh: :tears: :twak:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 08:17 PM~11067945
> *I think my homie John is going to buy the bubbletop off me. I dont have the room once this car gets here.
> *


Get me in Line for that one ...Just in case  lmk. Ohh and nice werk on the new rag!


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Its Looking Good Skim!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2008, 07:24 AM~11082283
> *Are you going to put lambo doors AND 26's on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM DOIN THAT TO MINE!!! LAMBO DOORS RULE....I GOT 28s FOR MINE THOU :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looking cool skim


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

That's the 61 I told you about Skim, bubbles don't belong on big wheels.


----------



## DUVAL

SKIM GOT ANOTHER ? UNDER NEATH THE BELLY. WHAT DO I USE TO REMOVE THE UNDER COATING UNDERNEATH ON THE BELLY OF THE CAR


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 14 2008, 03:15 PM~11085680
> *SKIM GOT ANOTHER ? UNDER NEATH THE BELLY. WHAT DO I USE TO REMOVE THE UNDER COATING UNDERNEATH ON THE BELLY OF THE CAR
> *


most people i hear use wire brush thing on grinder,paint scrapers,elbow grease and alot of hours


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn skim that belly looks good bro  :biggrin: :0  :wow:


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2008, 06:24 AM~11082283
> *Are you going to put lambo doors AND 26's on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's called LAYITLOW!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 13 2008, 04:25 PM~11078517
> *dam skim.. it  looks good homie!!!
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 03:03 PM~11078395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.
> *


DAMN SKIMMY, THAT SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 AM~11082283
> *Are you going to put lambo doors AND 26's on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A NO


----------



## chromeandpaint

TTT 4 SKIM


----------



## junbug29s

TTT w/ THE PETE-STA! 

I'm startin to really hate u motherf*ckers!!




























JK! 

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 14 2008, 05:18 PM~11087521
> *TTT w/ THE PETE-STA!
> 
> I'm startin to really hate u motherf*ckers!!
> JK!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SHIT MAN MAN!!! YOU ROLLIN A SICK ASS SEVEN BRO


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 14 2008, 06:39 PM~11087713
> *SHIT MAN MAN!!! YOU ROLLIN A SICK ASS SEVEN BRO
> *


Thanks homie!  I'm gonna miss her while I'm away...could be anywhere from 5-10 years  but I'll be watching Skim, D-Cheese, and your build-up from overseas! Do it big!

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 AM~11082283
> *Are you going to put lambo doors AND 26's on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit would be hot as hell with 13's and regular doors


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 05:03 PM~11078395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.
> *


damn homie I have 2 step my game up way up shit looks good as a mother fuckah
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 08:15 PM~11080125
> *Thanks Johnny. Im just trying to be like you lol.
> Man after I seen yours, I was convinced its gotta be done  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i'm glad i could have some influence on such a fine piece!! btw i was going to work this morning and i seen an old VW beetle van and it was the same color as your ride, is that where you picked it?? its a great color choice.


----------



## madmanmone61

Good job skim, can't wait to see you driving it out of the garage and onto the streets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11085916
> *most people i hear use wire brush thing on grinder,paint scrapers,elbow grease and alot of hours
> *


I GOT SOME TIME TO SCRAP THE UNDER BELLY AND DO THAT....I'LL PROLLY STIRIP THE ENGINE TOO.. GET IT READ FOR CHROME GUTTS :biggrin: 

THANKS BRO


----------



## LowandBeyond

That belly and firewall looks great! :0


----------



## Black86Cutty

You Can Use A Wire Wheel On A Drill, Paint Scraper, 60 To 80 Grit Sander Paper, Thats What I Used On Cleaning The Belly On My Dads 63, Its Time Consuming But Its Worth It :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 14 2008, 11:23 PM~11088826
> *I GOT SOME TIME TO SCRAP THE UNDER BELLY AND DO THAT....I'LL PROLLY STIRIP THE ENGINE TOO.. GET IT READ FOR CHROME GUTTS  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS BRO
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2008, 09:14 PM~11089473
> *That belly and firewall looks great!  :0
> *


X61


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Jul 14 2008, 06:22 PM~11086728
> *It's called LAYITLOW!
> *


You have the wrong site this is highriser.com. :biggrin:


----------



## donkey_kong

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 04:03 PM~11078395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.
> *



shyt would fuk da streetz wit dat ls in da vert on 22" budnikz, nice get down in da trunk, baggd, an keep da body klean like u got it now og gutz.......or same set up on juice wit 5.20'z but i dunno if white wallz can handle da hp...lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@Jul 15 2008, 07:03 AM~11091948
> *shyt would fuk da streetz wit dat ls in da vert on 22" budnikz, nice get down in da trunk, baggd, an keep da body klean like u got it now og gutz.......or same set up on juice wit 5.20'z but i dunno if white wallz can handle da hp...lol
> *



I know huh lol, BTW Thanks for your help on the trans snd the LS-1 questions


----------



## Skim

I painted the jambs last night. I'll post some more pics after I get some more accomplished.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 02:35 PM~11093965
> *I painted the herring last night. I'll post some more pics after I get some more accomplished.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jul 15 2008, 01:35 PM~11093977-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 15 2008, 02:35 PM~11093965
> *I painted the herring last night. I'll post some more pics after I get some more accomplished.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...



:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 01:35 PM~11093965
> *I painted the porno mag last night. I'll post some more pics after I get some more accomplished.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 02:35 PM~11093965
> *I painted the ham last night. It look so sweet that I ate all my meat. I will get more pics after I get some more accomplished.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

NICE :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:59 PM~11095085
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2008, 03:24 AM~11082283
> *Are you going to put lambo doors AND 26's on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsdown:
:thumbsdown: 
:thumbsdown: 
:thumbsdown: 

Take off those truck rims and goofy doors and put some 13's back on that shit.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:scrutinize: is that a VW color? Seafoam green? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 15 2008, 07:05 PM~11096029
> *:scrutinize: is that a VW color? Seafoam green? :biggrin:
> *


That's just the primer coat in gloss, doo doo brown will follow. :biggrin:


----------



## donkey_kong

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 06:06 AM~11091952
> *I know huh lol, BTW Thanks for your help on the trans snd the LS-1 questions
> *



anytime!!! shyt i wish i knew how to weld it would save me a ton...gotta get my rear quarter lowers replaced an moon put in....


----------



## daytons14

:thumbsup: shit looks good!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11096140
> *That's just the primer coat in gloss, doo doo brown will follow.  :biggrin:
> *


still waiting on pics from mass.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM SKIM, MUCH PROPS MAN, ITS LOOKING REALLY NICE MAN :thumbsup: 

SPEECHLESS!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 09:05 PM~11096955
> *still waiting on pics from mass.
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 02:35 PM~11093965
> *I painted your mom last night. I'll post some more pics after I get some more accomplished.
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 16 2008, 07:28 AM~11101134
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: Morning Guys.. Checked Up Hell Bent Last Night Looks Clean.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 16 2008, 09:05 AM~11101227
> *:wave:  Morning Guys.. Checked Up Hell Bent Last Night Looks Clean.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11096029
> *:scrutinize: is that a VW color? Seafoam green? :biggrin:
> *


Yep L-380 Turkis


----------



## Austin Ace

Is it single stage on the belly?


----------



## Skim

yes. Color sands and buffs like butter too.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 16 2008, 09:55 AM~11102611
> *Is it single stage on the belly?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jul 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11097469
> *DAM SKIM, MUCH PROPS MAN, ITS LOOKING REALLY NICE MAN  :thumbsup:
> 
> SPEECHLESS!
> *


Thanks man. Slowly but surely.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 11:12 AM~11102751
> *yes. Color sands and buffs like butter too.
> *


Why not SS on the entire car?


----------



## Skim

> Just sealed the deal on another 61 rag. This was the one known as the Midwest Rag. Now I gotta arrange shipping. Its gonna need a lot of work but I can do this one after Hell Bent is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car will be on the road to Tx from Chicago by tonight. Gotta give a big shout out to Ricardo aka Cruize1 and his Rollerz Only members, Eddie, Felipe, Gilbert, Chad for hooking up the transport since they were coming down to pick up a car from here and they already had an empty trailer headed this way. Thanks for your help fellas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

cant beat that shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

The timing and cost couldnt be better. Enclosed trailer at that.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 06:33 AM~11109885
> *The car will be on the road to Tx from Chicago by tonight. Gotta give a big shout out to Ricardo aka Cruize1 and his Rollerz Only members, Eddie, Felipe, Gilbert, Chad for hooking up the transport since they were coming down to pick up a car from here and they already had an empty trailer headed this way. Thanks for your help fellas.
> *



Glad everything worked out.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 09:39 AM~11110109
> *The timing and cost couldnt be better. Enclosed trailer at that.
> *


It's just too bad that bitch ain't running and driving!!!!!!! :rant:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Rag Hog


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 07:39 AM~11110109
> *The timing and cost couldnt be better. Enclosed trailer at that.
> *


CANT BEAT THAT !!!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 07:39 AM~11110109
> *The timing and cost couldnt be better. Enclosed trailer at that.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:13 AM~11110231
> *It's just too bad that bitch ain't running and driving!!!!!!! :rant:
> *


we all cant be fortunate to purchase turn key herring :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11112870
> *we all cant be fortunate to purchase turn key herring :biggrin:
> *


Whats up with that center section? :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

damn Skim...that shit is looking tight as fuck homie...keep it up... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 17 2008, 03:04 PM~11112870
> *we all cant be fortunate to purchase turn key herring :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 06:39 AM~11110109
> *The timing and cost couldnt be better. Enclosed trailer at that.
> *


is the midwest rag gonna be a low to or you gonna restore it original condition?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 17 2008, 04:05 PM~11113877
> *is the midwest rag gonna be a low to or you gonna restore it  original condition?
> *


dont know yet man, just gotta finish werking on this one first


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 17 2008, 07:43 AM~11110128
> *Glad everything worked out.
> 
> 
> *


Yep Your homies picked it up from Manny tonight for me. They thought it was a parts car :biggrin: 























































Thanks Manny for everything and Thanks Eddie for the transport.


----------



## the GRINCH

what up skim , you ready to head to n.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 17 2008, 08:57 PM~11116081
> *what up skim , you ready to head to n.c.  :biggrin:
> *


yep, u get my plane ticket booked :biggrin: I never been to North Carolina. I cant wait to see what yall's swap meet prices are like. :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 PM~11116139
> *ttt
> *


dang already :0 I just posted a minute ago lol. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11116121
> *yep, u get my plane ticket booked :biggrin:  I never been to North Carolina. I cant wait to see what yall's swap meet prices are like.  :cheesy:
> *


get the ticket and send me a bill , i got you , you know for sure what days you are off just let me know how much the ticket is 

swap meet hell you probally going to buy me out instead of swap meet , trust me you may be surprised at the prices . . . . . . . . at the swap meet :biggrin:


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11116072
> *Yep Your homies picked it up from Manny tonight for me. They thought it was a parts car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Manny for everything and Thanks Eddie for the transport.
> *


No problem bro. I know she's in good hands!!!!! I'm letting you borrow her till I'm ready to buy her back! :biggrin: Title is in the mail..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Jul 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11116198
> *No problem bro.  I know she's in good hands!!!!!  I'm letting you borrow her till I'm ready to buy her back! :biggrin:  Title is in the mail..
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 07:33 AM~11109885
> *The car will be on the road to Tx from Chicago by tonight. Gotta give a big shout out to Ricardo aka Cruize1 and his Rollerz Only members, Eddie, Felipe, Gilbert, Chad for hooking up the transport since they were coming down to pick up a car from here and they already had an empty trailer headed this way. Thanks for your help fellas.
> *


told ya we would get it taken care of for ya.....glad they were able to get everything hooked up....now i get a ride in hellbent when shes ready.........right???? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 11:01 PM~11116121
> *yep, u get my plane ticket booked :biggrin:  I never been to North Carolina. I cant wait to see what yall's swap meet prices are like.  :cheesy:
> *


Fuck the swap meet, you got that right inside his shop. LMAO! 

You will be working in the booth, selling parts and having North Carolinians saying, "What kind of smart ass answer is that?"


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11116072
> *Yep Your homies picked it up from Manny tonight for me. They thought it was a parts car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Manny for everything and Thanks Eddie for the transport.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11116641
> *nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here
> *


U just gotta put it out there. I mentioned I needed it transported from Chicago to Dallas in another topic and Cruize1 hit me up in a PM, just so happened his homie just bought a car down here so he was going to make a trip to Dallas empty.I just got lucky and they hooked it up for me. Much props to the homies from Rollerz for that hook up. And yes Chad you already know I will let you take hell bent for a spin when that shits done. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 10:44 PM~11117152
> *U just gotta put it out there. I mentioned I needed it transported from Chicago to Dallas in another topic and Cruize1 hit me up in a PM, just so happened his homie just bought a car down here so he was going to make a trip to Dallas empty.I just got lucky and they hooked it up for me. Much props to the homies from Rollerz for that hook up. And yes Chad you already know I will let you take hell bent for a spin when that shits done. :biggrin:
> *


O shit.. :0


----------



## Wizzard

Hell bent is looking clean! And you found yourself another 61 rag!

Man you are dedicated. :yes:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 11:44 PM~11117152
> *U just gotta put it out there. I mentioned I needed it transported from Chicago to Dallas in another topic and Cruize1 hit me up in a PM, just so happened his homie just bought a car down here so he was going to make a trip to Dallas empty.I just got lucky and they hooked it up for me. Much props to the homies from Rollerz for that hook up. And yes Chad you already know I will let you take hell bent for a spin when that shits done. :biggrin:
> *


     you KNOW im down....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 17 2008, 11:55 PM~11116641
> *nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here
> *


Hit up my boy Jerry at Teeter Auto Transport 402 933-3618, tell him Seth sent you. :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11116641
> *nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here
> *



Make it out this way for our picnic next month and at the same time you can haul the car back home.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 07:33 AM~11109885
> *The car will be on the road to Tx from Chicago by tonight. Gotta give a big shout out to Ricardo aka Cruize1 and his Rollerz Only members, Eddie, Felipe, Gilbert, Chad for hooking up the transport since they were coming down to pick up a car from here and they already had an empty trailer headed this way. Thanks for your help fellas.
> *


Can't beat that. They seem like they have a good group of guys in that chapter.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 17 2008, 04:06 PM~11112888
> *Whats up with that center section?  :biggrin:
> *


u want it or what dood?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 17 2008, 11:55 PM~11116641
> *nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here
> *


what did you buy from my home state?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11116072
> *Yep Your homies picked it up from Manny tonight for me. They thought it was a parts car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Manny for everything and Thanks Eddie for the transport.
> *


thats what im talking about, we need more people like this willing to lend a hand when needed :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jul 18 2008, 11:15 AM~11120315-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what im talking about, we need more people like this willing to lend a hand when needed :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what I mentioned to Skim....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jul 18 2008, 10:23 AM~11119916
> *Can't beat that. They seem like they have a good group of guys in that chapter.
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 13 2008, 05:59 PM~11078378-->
> 
> 
> 
> no shit huh. Heres what I did, just got done with the firewall and floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 06:03 PM~11078395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the rear section around the trunk after I cut the holes for the battery rack etc.
> *



what the fuck!!! :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 18 2008, 07:34 AM~11119036
> *Hit up my boy Jerry at Teeter Auto Transport 402 933-3618, tell him Seth sent you.  :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out,,ill see whats up! thanks man





> *cruize1  Posted Today, 07:39 AM
> 
> QUOTE(wired61 @ Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM) *
> nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here sad.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Make it out this way for our picnic next month and at the same time you can haul the car back home.
> 
> cool.gif*


i did think bout that,just dont have truck/trailer  





> *SIX1RAG  Posted Today, 11:14 AM
> 
> QUOTE(wired61 @ Jul 17 2008, 11:55 PM) *
> nice,,,i need that kinda hookup gettin the car from Michigan here sad.gif
> 
> what did you buy from my home state?*



just a donor car :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 18 2008, 02:01 PM~11120690
> *
> just a donor car :biggrin:
> *


from where at in michigan?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO SKIN YOU GOT 2 RAGS AND A HARDTOP?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 18 2008, 12:05 PM~11120711
> *from where at in michigan?
> *


Barrien Springs...think near benton harbor


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 18 2008, 12:06 PM~11120715
> *SO SKIN YOU GOT 2 RAGS AND A HARDTOP?
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 18 2008, 01:13 PM~11120288
> *u want it or what dood?
> *


:yes: PM me


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hat's off to you man!

I am blown away about how much work and time you've put into this 61. It's so refreshing to see somebody take a car like that and give it a life. Especially seeing as it was so far gone to begin with!

Awesome job!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hat's off to you man!

I am blown away about how much work and time you've put into this 61. It's so refreshing to see somebody take a car like that and give it a life. Especially seeing as it was so far gone to begin with!

Awesome job!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT!!!


----------



## Skim

I spent all afternoon working on the trunk on top and underneath, I decided that I would paint the inside of the trunk nice and shiney like the bottom of the car. Its a lot more werk but I think it will look better in the end. Hopefully by the end of this weekend it will be in primer awaiting paint. Im really looking forward to having the jambs and evrything painted so all I will have left to do is the whole outside of the car. I will end up doing the final body and paint once the car is actually bolted to the wrappes frame just incase it wants to twist or flex once its completely bolted down.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2008, 09:51 PM~11125464
> *I spent all afternoon working on the trunk on top and underneath, I decided that I would paint the inside of the trunk nice and shiney like the bottom of the car.                    Its a lot more werk but I think it will look better in the end. Hopefully by the end of this weekend it will be in primer awaiting paint. Im really looking forward to having the jambs and evrything painted so all I will have left to do is the whole outside of the car. I will end up doing the final body and paint once the car is actually bolted to the wrappes frame just incase it wants to twist or flex once its completely bolted down.
> *


great werk skim!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 18 2008, 02:54 PM~11121997
> *Hat's off to you man!
> 
> I am blown away about how much work and time you've put into this 61. It's so refreshing to see somebody take a car like that and give it a life. Especially seeing as it was so far gone to begin with!
> 
> Awesome job!
> *


Thanks shibby. In this day and age that's what its all about especially if you have a tight budget and live where the climate aint so good on these older cars. Yiu just have to say fuck it and buckle down and learn how to get busy. I would have loved to buy a nice or finished 61 rag but all I had at the time was barely enough to buy this heap. The learning experience was worth it and I aint no pro so I know anybody can do the same thing if they apply themselves.


----------



## northwestG

even if u buy a done rag it aint as special as one you BUILT!


----------



## redrum702

do you have pics of your frame


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 19 2008, 12:11 AM~11125834
> *even if u buy a done rag it aint as special as one you BUILT!
> *


blood , sweat and tears son!!! It will ALWAYS be Skims rag no matter who owns it


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jul 19 2008, 10:14 AM~11127304
> *blood , sweat and tears son!!!  It will ALWAYS be Skims rag no matter who owns it
> *


lol that shit so fuckin true!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 12:51 AM~11125464
> *I spent all afternoon working on the trunk on top and underneath, I decided that I would paint the inside of the trunk nice and shiney like the bottom of the car.                    Its a lot more werk but I think it will look better in the end. Hopefully by the end of this weekend it will be in primer awaiting paint. NO TAPE LINES , you have went way to far to have tape lines*


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 19 2008, 04:07 PM~11128198
> *slow down fool , move the bubble top outside , clean the entire shop good and paint it in pieces ,  NO TAPE LINES ,  you have went way to far to have tape lines
> *


hmmmmmm..... :yes: he has a point


----------



## donkey_kong

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11116072-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Your homies picked it up from Manny tonight for me. They thought it was a parts car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Manny for everything and Thanks Eddie for the transport.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sicx13_@Jul 17 2008, 03:05 PM~11113877
> *is the midwest rag gonna be a low to or you gonna restore it  original condition?
> *



shyt u no u should go low an go ...lol 

1 of em (second 1...lol) traditional lowrider matchin aqua spray..13'z in 5.20'z, leather an cloth gutz, chrome vert frame, nice 327, an 4 pump set up......
da other (hellbent) a runna ls motor, staggered 22'z on 40 series, matchin billet accessories, tweed an leather, baggd or jus lowered....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702+Jul 19 2008, 10:40 AM~11126952-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have pics of your frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I will have to search back for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 02:39 PM~11127855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 similar but mines a little more green and will have a green top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the [email protected] 19 2008, 04:07 PM~11128198
> *slow down fool , move the bubble top outside , clean the entire shop good and paint it in pieces ,  NO TAPE LINES ,  you have went way to far to have tape lines
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tape lines, I will paint the fenders and doors hanging up, I just want everything on the outside of the car painted at the same time as well as the body completely bolted to the wrapped frame already.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-donkey_kong_@Jul 19 2008, 06:27 PM~11128772
> *shyt u no u should go low an go ...lol
> 
> 1 of em (second 1...lol) traditional lowrider matchin aqua spray..13'z in 5.20'z, leather an cloth gutz, chrome vert frame, nice 327, an 4 pump set up......
> da other (hellbent) a runna ls motor, staggered 22'z on 40 series, matchin billet accessories, tweed an leather, baggd or jus lowered....
> *


Yeah man the next one will be laid out on some billets, lowrod style. One of each :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 13 2008, 06:07 PM~11078763
> *hurry up and install your chrome heater box!!
> *


just for you :0 










I took it off after the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

So I am trying to finish the rear of the car. I wont let the battery rack hold me up, I'll just cut the squares after Im done I guess. Ive been cleaning up where I welded the bottom side together when I grafted the quarter panels on.


----------



## Skim

also doing the inside of the trunk. I decided against zolotone so Its going to be all painted in there.


----------



## Skim

Also stripping everything in the rear deck down to bare metal because all this will be painted nice even though you wont see it.


----------



## Skim

Color sanded and buffed the dash.










also sanded out any orange peel and buffed the floors and firewall.


----------



## Skim

finished the jambs up to the rockers. The rockers are going to be done when I spray the whole outside of the car.


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## donkey_kong

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 06:12 PM~11128926
> *Yeah man the next one will be laid out on some billets, lowrod style. One of each  :0
> *


shyt datz a must now a dayz....luv juice but ima speed fiend an shyt da only spokez i seen on a car wit 400hp are tripe gold daytonz an chrome 1'z on skinny 4'z.....shyt lookz good plus u can still ride stock height


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 09:27 PM~11128992
> *finished the jambs up to the rockers. The rockers are going to be done when I spray the whole outside of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

there isnt a bar in the middle of that rotisserie?

how did you put it up there?


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 07:27 PM~11128992
> *finished the jambs up to the rockers. The rockers are going to be done when I spray the whole outside of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 19 2008, 10:14 PM~11129728
> *there isnt a bar in the middle of that rotisserie?
> 
> how did you put it up there?
> *


yes there is one that goes across too. Are you asking how I put it on the rotisserie? It was a bitch and I was all by myself so I hoisted the car up in the front and the back with 2" crank straps, one in the front, one in the back, tossed the ratchet straps over the pole rafters and slowly ratcheted it up evenly, bolted the rotisserie arms on the car and slid the rotisserie onto the arms, then lowered the whole thing slowly. It was a bitch but its the best thing I could have done. Made it a lot easier to work on the car.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 12:00 AM~11129917
> *yes there is one that goes across too. Are you asking how I put it on the rotisserie? It was a bitch and I was all by myself so I hoisted the car up in the front and the back with 2" crank straps, one in the front, one in the back, tossed the ratchet straps over the pole rafters and slowly ratcheted it up evenly, bolted the rotisserie arms on the car and slid the rotisserie onto the arms, then lowered the whole thing slowly. It was a bitch but its the best thing I could have done. Made it a lot easier to work on the car.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 19 2008, 10:18 PM~11129751
> *LOOKING GOOD!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks JC. Hows the rag coming along


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You picked a good color, love the color and you probably won't see another 61 the exact same color...unless they copy your ass.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I got you a color for the other ride. I won't post it for everybody though.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 19 2008, 10:40 AM~11126952
> *do you have pics of your frame
> *



here you go, still not finished though.


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11129928
> *Thanks JC. Hows the rag coming along
> *


I'm trying to have the body work finished by the end of this month. I can't wait till the only that have to do, is just change the oil.


----------



## loster87

damn skim,its coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

> *impala65  Posted Today, 10:14 PM
> there isnt a bar in the middle of that rotisserie?
> 
> how did you put it up there?*


i was wondering that also..








> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 11:00 PM~11129917
> *yes there is one that goes across too. Are you asking how I put it on the rotisserie? It was a bitch and I was all by myself so I hoisted the car up in the front and the back with 2" crank straps, one in the front, one in the back, tossed the ratchet straps over the pole rafters and slowly ratcheted it up evenly, bolted the rotisserie arms on the car and slid the rotisserie onto the arms, then lowered the whole thing slowly. It was a bitch but its the best thing I could have done. Made it a lot easier to work on the car.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Skim

Oh I thought he meant the bracing in the body itself, no there is no center connector between the rotisserie legs if thats what you mean.


----------



## Skim

My other 61 rag made it to Tx tonight. I'll get some pics in the daytime.


----------



## impala_631

lookin good!!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 11:37 PM~11130105
> *My other 61 rag made it to Tx tonight. I'll get some pics in the daytime.
> *


NIIIIIIIICE!!!!
















...i had another question.......when puttin the rotisserie on the back,,do u bolt it to the rear body/frame mounts,,,,any close up pics of how to do this?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 19 2008, 11:46 PM~11130161
> *NIIIIIIIICE!!!!
> ...i had another question.......when puttin the rotisserie on the back,,do u bolt it to the rear body/frame mounts,,,,any close up pics of how to do this?
> *



you can see it here. rear body to frame mounts.


----------



## wired61

do u have that diagram that shows the width and heights of each body mounts and measurements on x-frame?i think seth or somebody posted it before...i been lookin for it


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 05:12 PM~11128926
> *Yeah man the next one will be laid out on some billets, lowrod style. One of each  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Coming along nice skim.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

SKIM SHOULD OPEN A *BOWTIE TX *:0 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 06:12 PM~11128926
> *:0  similar but mines a little more green and will have a green top
> *


Yeah, thats what i figured, just a little motivation  
When your done. its going to be way better


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 06:14 PM~11128938
> *just for you  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it off after the pic  :biggrin:
> *


HEYYYYYYYYYY looks good homie!! thanks lol cant wait till i see your car done i know its goin to be tight!!! maybe after your done you can do one for me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You gotta be trippin on comparing a V'dub restore vs. a full size chevy.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2008, 12:14 PM~11131608
> *You gotta be trippin on comparing a V'dub restore vs. a full size chevy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2008, 10:14 AM~11131608
> *You gotta be trippin on comparing a V'dub restore vs. a full size chevy.
> *


I would say the VW can be harder at times.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TTT for 348 pages and the factory 348 Ace Ragtop.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 19 2008, 11:53 PM~11130196
> *do u have that diagram that shows the width and heights of each body mounts and measurements on x-frame?i think seth or somebody posted it before...i been lookin for it
> *


ttt for some info,,,someone help


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11133228
> *ttt for some info,,,someone help
> *


I can mail it to you along with your template. I do have a copy of it but not on my photobucket.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11128977
> *Also stripping everything in the rear deck down to bare metal because all this will be painted nice even though you wont see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!!


----------



## Skim

Got the Midwest Rag home today. Heres some pics.










I cant even tell what state this plate is but it says 1965 at the top.


----------



## Skim

slapped on the front clip just because i couldnt stand staring at that firewall.


----------



## Skim

Its rusty but I have the remedy. A solid ass 61 4 door that will donate itself to this one when Im done working on Hell Bent.


----------



## wired61

niiiiiice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

She's real bute clark...


----------



## wired61

clark w. griswald?


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good skim!!
chingon!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11135579
> *looks good skim!!
> chingon!!
> *


Too bad its probably gonna be a couple years before I can get to this one so until then its gonna hibernate under a cover once I move it into my shop.


----------



## wired61

quick question for the pros:.....are h/t door glass windows the same as vert door glass windows?...will 62 h/t door glass fit on 64 vert?


:::i already know the vent glass are differnt,,,curved on top of verts,and come to point on h/t's


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 10:10 PM~11135305
> *Got the Midwest Rag home today. Heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even tell what state this plate is but it says 1965 at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I forgot to tell you about the 1965 plate. Look at the odometer, it only says 50,000 miles. It looks like someone probably parked it in 1965 the bad part is they parked it outside!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 20 2008, 09:41 PM~11135657
> *quick question for the pros:.....are h/t door glass windows the same as vert door glass windows?...will 62 h/t door glass fit on 64 vert?
> :::i already know the vent glass are differnt,,,curved on top of verts,and come to point on h/t's
> *


Door glass itself is the same.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11135305
> *Got the Midwest Rag home today. Heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even tell what state this plate is but it says 1965 at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just saw that same car a few days ago...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 09:11 PM~11135319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slapped on the front clip just because i couldnt stand staring at that firewall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad to see you get her home she looks good with that front clip on her


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11135341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its rusty but I have the remedy. A solid ass 61 4 door that will donate itself to this one when Im done working on Hell Bent.
> *


front clip and skirts made it looks alike a new car :biggrin: value doubled!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11078378
> *no shit huh. Heres what I did, just got done with the firewall and floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shits nice is there pics of the bare belly and prep work if so what page i aint been in here in a minute


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 21 2008, 02:14 AM~11137192
> *Shits nice is there pics of the bare belly and prep work if so what page i aint been in here in a minute
> *


What up Big Tony, just click on the build up link in my signature, its all pictures no BSing around so its easier to find those pics.


----------



## DUVAL

SHIT REALLY COMING ALONG NOW...LOOKN GOOD BRO


----------



## Austin Ace

Gettin close Skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 17 2008, 09:59 AM~11110875
> *Rag Hog
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2008, 08:53 AM~11138815
> *:0
> *


rag top skim
:0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 11:10 PM~11135305
> *Got the Midwest Rag home today. Heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even tell what state this plate is but it says 1965 at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

It's rusty but doesn't look real horrible, can't wait for Hell Bent to be done so you can start the new build.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 21 2008, 05:20 PM~11141086
> *It's rusty but doesn't look real horrible, can't wait for Hell Bent to be done so you can start the new build.
> *


why this build thread not detailed enuf?!?!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I like seeing progress on someone else's ride since there is none on mine.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11135341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its rusty but I have the remedy. A solid ass 61 4 door that will donate itself to this one when Im done working on Hell Bent.
> *


*MAN !! NOWHERE CLOSE TO HELL BENT . *


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 21 2008, 03:27 PM~11141600
> *I like seeing progress on someone else's ride since there is none on mine.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63

ttt for another 61 rag


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 21 2008, 03:27 PM~11141600
> *I like seeing progress on someone else's ride since there is none on mine.
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

when something has to make room, something has to give. :0 Its gonna behard to let it go but I gotta make room.


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 06:14 AM~11146522
> *when something has to make room, something has to give. :0  Its gonna behard to let it go but I gotta make room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happened?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 07:14 AM~11146522
> *when something has to make room, something has to give. :0  Its gonna behard to let it go but I gotta make room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not the bubble Skim.
:tears:


----------



## Skim

Yep, I gotta sell it to the homie so I can make room. I know one day I will regret it but its pretty much like I traded this car for the rag because I am selling it to him for the same price I paid for the convertible.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's a hardtop herring anyways....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2008, 12:46 PM~11148612
> *It's a hardtop herring anyways....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 01:01 PM~11148101
> *Yep, I gotta sell it to the homie so I can make room. I know one day I will regret it but its pretty much like I traded this car for the rag because I am selling it to him for the same price I paid for the convertible.
> *


lol

yea, ok


----------



## wired61

anybody need a 64 ss rag?  sellin mine :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421183


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 22 2008, 02:20 PM~11150840
> *anybody need a 64 ss rag?  sellin mine :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421183
> *


How about some 61 buick parts :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11150896
> *How about some 61 buick parts :biggrin:
> *


i havent forgotten about u man,,,,im actually STILL waiting on transport :uh:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 22 2008, 02:43 PM~11151079
> *i havent forgotten about u man,,,,im actually STILL waiting on transport :uh:
> *


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

is that your VW back thurr











big moneyz :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 06:14 AM~11146522
> *when something has to make room, something has to give. :0  Its gonna behard to let it go but I gotta make room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should just sell the BarnDoor cheap they are dime a dozen...... :loco:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11150896
> *How about some 61 buick parts :biggrin:
> *


SIX1RAG is parting out a 61 buick with bumpers


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2008, 05:15 AM~11137469
> *What up Big Tony, just click on the build up link in my signature, its all pictures no BSing around so its easier to find those pics.
> *


Thanks ur lucky i like that color since ur building MY CAR LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11153583
> *SIX1RAG is parting out a 61 buick with bumpers
> *


iam? since when? i didnt buy that one you sent me a link too :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11148101-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I gotta sell it to the homie so I can make room. I know one day *I will regret it* but its pretty much like I traded this car for the rag because I am selling it to him for the same price I paid for the convertible.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 22 2008, 02:15 PM~11150795
> *lol
> 
> yea, ok
> *


*WITH 2 RAGS I DONT THINK SO !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 22 2008, 09:45 PM~11154661
> *iam? since when? i didnt buy that one you sent me a link too  :dunno:
> *


oh snap my bad dood that was kandychromegsxr that bought it, I just sent u the link :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 22 2008, 08:24 PM~11153818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## northwestG

ur trippin sellin the hard top...you got prolly enough pieces tobuild it whenever.....ull eventually run outta rags...  ..thas a clean car though for a G, i would jus put it outta the way and build ur other 2 then come back to it later when u have time.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by big C+Jul 22 2008, 02:27 PM~11150896-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about some 61 buick parts :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GOT YA very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11153583
> *SIX1RAG is parting out a 61 buick with bumpers
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 10:05 PM~11155439
> *oh snap my bad dood that was kandychromegsxr that bought it, I just sent u the link :0
> *


yea that was me DOOD


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11146522
> *when something has to make room, something has to give. :0  Its gonna behard to let it go but I gotta make room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta rub it in


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11155783
> *ur trippin sellin the hard top...you got prolly enough pieces  tobuild it whenever.....ull eventually run outta rags...   ..thas a clean car though for a G, i would jus put it outta the way and build ur other 2 then come back to it later when u have time.
> *


I know but at the same time I need to make room in my shop. I dont really want to get rid of it either.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11156634
> *I know but at the same time I need to make room in my shop. I dont really want to get rid of it either.
> *


get a bigger barn problem solved :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZXSVBr_jMo&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:24 PM~11153818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOS ??? Do The Dice Come Wit It..?


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2008, 01:26 PM~11158410
> *NOS ??? Do The Dice Come Wit It..?
> *


Convertible Service on eBay, and the Dice can be obtained from the Monte Carlo Casino in Las Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11153583
> *SIX1RAG is parting out a 61 buick with bumpers
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 23 2008, 07:10 AM~11156839
> *get a bigger barn problem solved :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge

Fuck I wish I could have problems like that!


----------



## wired61

2nd page for this topic is a :nono:


----------



## northwestG

cover that shit up and put it outside not like its loosing value...u need a matching hard top and rag


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 24 2008, 01:11 AM~11165671
> *2nd page for this topic is a :nono:
> *


*ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......*


----------



## Skim

I should have a lot of progress done for this weekend so I will have more pics up real soon.


----------



## loster87

ttt


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2008, 07:49 AM~11166477
> *I should have a lot of progress done for this weekend so I will have more pics up real soon.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2008, 09:49 AM~11166477
> *I should have a lot of progress done for this weekend so I will have more pics up real soon.
> *


Yea, me too.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2008, 04:11 PM~11170496
> *Yea, me too.
> *


 :0


----------



## northwestG

shouldnt be on the second page!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Need some interior parts, the upper rails and rear arm rest for sixty-one hartop. I found a place that has 3pcs (doors and P/S rear) If you have a set or if anyone is willing to sell just the drivers side rear let me know. (rear has to be 1961)

Thanks


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## fortworthmex

TO THE TOP


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## BIG RED

Chevrolet for 1961 :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qFi3dTIn2c


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 25 2008, 09:12 PM~11181363
> *Chevrolet for 1961 :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qFi3dTIn2c
> *


right click/save :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

been working on the inside of the trunk all day, should have the trunk and bottom of the trunk painted here soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 25 2008, 11:42 PM~11181555
> *been working on the inside of the trunk all day, should have the trunk and bottom of the trunk painted here soon
> *


oh yea? well, pics speak louder than herring birds!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11158509
> *Convertible Service on eBay, and the Dice can be obtained from the Monte Carlo Casino in Las Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 25 2008, 10:42 PM~11181555
> *been working on the inside of the trunk all day, should have the trunk and bottom of the trunk painted here soon
> *


PICS PLEASE.. :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

aye yo were da pics be at?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 27 2008, 01:12 AM~11187993
> *aye yo were da pics be at?
> *


i heard he changed his mind on kolor , werd is you can go to a kandy store and bite that shit off , beware though i was told it was so sweet it will rot yo teeth :biggrin: 



































































im just bullshittin , he almost got it ready thats a fact


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 26 2008, 11:12 PM~11187993
> *aye yo were da pics be at?
> *


X9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriter

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2008, 09:27 PM~11128992
> *finished the jambs up to the rockers. The rockers are going to be done when I spray the whole outside of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn skim now this is what i like to see, people actually doing things right when it comes to paint. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BUMP for updates..... They're coming shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 08:34 PM~11191909
> *BUMP for updates..... They're coming shortly.  :biggrin:
> *


SPEAKING OF..ANY PICS OF UR NEW CAR


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 05:34 PM~11191909
> *BUMP for updates..... They're coming shortly.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 27 2008, 10:27 PM~11192252
> *:0
> *


He had to make a stop at sonic, because the chronic got him feeling all bionic.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11192378
> *He had to make a stop at sonic, because the chronic got him feeling all bionic.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11192524
> *:0
> *


pics in a few.


----------



## Skim

where I left off. Man I spent two whole days sanding until my fingers damn near lost their fingerprints but I finally got it all done.


----------



## Skim

got the inner quarters nice and smooth too. I really want it to be clean up in there.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice 61 build up :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

a little feathering and wet sand and the trunk will be in color soon enough. 










now I have to finish the bottomside.


----------



## Skim

The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.


----------



## 509Rider

Nice work Skimbo


----------



## fortworthmex

uffin: uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 07:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT ACE IS LOOKING SICK TONY, GOOD JOB BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

very nice..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 09:40 PM~11192926
> *a little feathering and wet sand and the trunk will be in color soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have to finish the bottomside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 11:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see your shop is sponsored by MB Quart now. Sweet hook me up with some mids and highs, ni99a. :cheesy: 

Progress looks great Tony, makes me want to destroy mine! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice skim keep it up  :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i fill like this should be anougher one of those up all night posters


----------



## TWEEDY

Dammit skimmy.... :biggrin: You gonna need to start a raffle or something so one lucky winner can take a ride with ya... :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


muthafucka please, that aint no backyard shop, that looks like fuckin build up paradise to me, you rich as hell with that shit in your backyard fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 27 2008, 11:18 PM~11193690
> *Dammit skimmy.... :biggrin:  You gonna need to start a raffle or something so one lucky winner can take a ride with ya... :biggrin:
> *


and then burn the winner like oldmobile fanatic did with the dayton raffle :0 :uh:


----------



## purpl7duece

Can't wait to see her done! Where's the build up topic for the 23 window?


----------



## NOS61RAG

That is how a rag is done,Excellent job :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Thats gonna b one hell of a car damn good work!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a Poster right there!!!


----------



## sixty7imp

Check this out skim!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/772637703.html


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 01:59 AM~11193977
> *and then burn the winner like oldmobile fanatic did with the dayton raffle  :0  :uh:
> *


:0 That aint right!


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11192936
> *The shop is where its at. Backyard like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The ace is looking sexy as hell skim! Bad ass progress! :thumbsup: 

P. S. actually seen some of your work on a rail car by my place in Minnesota the other day...but was going the opposite direction on the highway so couldn't snap a pic!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11195262
> *Check this out skim!
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/772637703.html
> *


theres that go getta wagon i was talkin bout!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti

great work


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 11:58 AM~11197110
> *The ace is looking sexy as hell skim! Bad ass progress!  :thumbsup:
> 
> P. S. actually seen some of your work on a rail car by my place in Minnesota the other day...but was going the opposite direction on the highway so couldn't snap a pic!
> *


x100 i knew i seen SKIM on trains in minneapolis before


----------



## Austin Ace

72s?????http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417192


----------



## Black 78 MC

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## brett

so sick , man I wish I had your motivation


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 05:18 PM~11200496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

NOW THAT'S A PERFECT ASS!!


----------



## sic713

true.. nice and round

no ripples no streches


----------



## sic713

*



Originally posted by Skim@Jul 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11192892
where I left off. Man I spent two whole days sanding until my fingers  damn near lost their fingerprints but I finally got it all done.















































Click to expand...

welcome to the world of paint and body..
i dont even think i have fingerprints anymore*


----------



## DEVINERI

SHIT IS LOOKIN SICK


----------



## FREAKY TALES

[/quote]
DAMN HOMIE, YOU'VE GONE LONG WAYS WITH THIS CAR AND ITS LOOKING BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 28 2008, 01:41 PM~11198128
> *x100 i knew i seen SKIM on trains in minneapolis before
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Just wish I could have snapped a pic quickly. But I have a feeling that I will see more since I live close to the tracks. :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 04:40 AM~11192926
> *a little feathering and wet sand and the trunk will be in color soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I have to finish the bottomside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD!
You got a nice looking Type 1 in your shop! Thats a true glasshouse.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

VERY NICE WORK SKIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 29 2008, 01:18 AM~11202986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT'S A PERFECT ASS!!
> *


I could die a happy man. :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11202986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT'S A PERFECT ASS!!
> *


my type of girl, not fat, nice ass without cottage cheese and stretch marks


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ALL I'M WAITING FOR IS TO SEE THE CREAM PISTACHIO RAG FULLY PAINTED  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11202986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT'S A PERFECT ASS!!
> *


that aint enuff pork for my fork i like them thick. sorry


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 07:13 PM~11210492
> *that aint enuff pork for my fork i like them thick. sorry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

The boys are heating up :cheesy: ...sox lose again :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 29 2008, 09:14 PM~11211053
> *The boys are heating up :cheesy: ...sox lose again :biggrin:
> *



The Scrubs aren't too ahead....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 10:13 PM~11210492
> *that aint enuff pork for my fork i like them thick. sorry
> *


Fool, you know you would nut before you even got to that butt. :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11202986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT'S A PERFECT ASS!!
> *


*ASS TO SMALL !! I CAN SQUEEZE HER WHOLE ASS WITH ONE HAND !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Got the bottom side of the trunk in primer today. 














































Last pic after guide coat, I plan to have it all wet sanded by tomorrow.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

U Never Sleep Skim.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

spent all day wetsanding the inside of the trunk area after a quick guide coat, this was atleast 6 hours of work in itself.


----------



## Skim

tomorrow I will wet sand the bottom side and by tomorrow night I hope to have the top and bottom painted.


----------



## stevie d

dang thats some real shit props on the build homie cant wait to see it finished


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 10:35 PM~11212546
> *dang thats some real shit props on the build homie cant wait to see it finished
> *


x2


----------



## 509Rider

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looks sick skim


----------



## Str8crazy80

comming along nicely skim


----------



## scrapin82regal

Wow ...!


----------



## KERRBSS

damn dood all bullshit aside.....when you comeing to michigan! :biggrin: :thumbsup: thats some A1 werk there dood


----------



## Infamous James

dang where did you learn how to do all this work????? you must have built 40-50 cars already??? :0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Skim, you are killing it, its turning out great, I am amazed at your talent. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 01:28 AM~11212504
> *spent all day wetsanding the inside of the trunk area after a quick guide coat, this was atleast 6 hours of work in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta give a big shot out to Skim, WEST SIDE!, that's my ***** right there, he's the one who made this here all possible, man. 

I know some of you haters out there looking at this car and wondering where them skirts at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here.

Stay up Cali Swangin', Keep it movin', Big Keeb, One Eleven, Hustlaism.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Skim

:0 fool u stupid


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2008, 08:34 AM~11213725
> *dang where did you learn how to do all this work?????  you must have built 40-50 cars already??? :0
> *


His building 4 Cars At The Same Time  :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2008, 09:15 AM~11213877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She Better Be careful With Those Fingers She Might Accidentally Eat Them :0


----------



## Pyrit

Uhh... why not just buy a new car??? All that old technology an shit?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by The Profit_@Jul 30 2008, 11:25 AM~11214590
> *Uhh... why not just buy a new car??? All that old technology an shit?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 09:25 AM~11214215
> *:0  fool u stupid
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: owe look...its a goast


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2008, 11:58 AM~11215295
> *:uh: owe look...its a goast
> *


My hooptie rollin', tailpipe draggin'
Heat don't work an' my girl keeps naggin'
Six-nine Buick, deuce keeps rollin'
One hubcap 'cause three got stolen
Bumper shook loose, chrome keeps scrapin'
Mis-matched tires, and my white walls flakin'
Hit mickey-d's, Maharaji starts to bug
He ate a quarter-pounder, threw the pickles on my rug
Runnin', movin' tabs expired
Girlies tryin' to dis 'n say my car looks tired
Hit my brakes, out slid skittles
Tinted back window with a bubble in the middle
Who's car is it? Posse won't say
We all play it off when you look our way
Rollin' four deep, tires smoke up the block
Gotta roll this bucket, 'cause my Benz is in the shop


----------



## CHE1

super bad!!


----------



## MiKLO

lookin good :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

Got the inside of the trunk all painted today.


----------



## REYXTC

Damn looks nice but what about the holes for the rack and strokes?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:22 PM~11218717
> *Damn looks nice but what about the holes for the rack and strokes?
> *


Im going to cut them in later. Its going to make it better for me, like cutting a stock car plus I know everything will line up properly. I will just be extremely careful when I do cut it. I didnt want to chance it and the holes be off center.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Tomorrow or the day after I will try to get the bottom side sanded. I have to go in for a company meeting after lunch so I might take the day off.


----------



## Dylante63

looks good, Im fan of zolotone. But I think the color will look awesome with the chrome on the setup.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks slick.


----------



## KERRBSS

do you think your cool now or something :biggrin: looks great skim :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 05:27 PM~11218783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie!!! painted trunks are COOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

that looks good Skim, I love the color.


----------



## Skim

exactly a year ago today, it was assed out.


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good skim


----------



## Daniel son

nice work,, the color looks real good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 08:20 PM~11219815
> *exactly a year ago today, it was assed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's alot of work, but you can see the pay off now.... MUCH RESPECT :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 07:20 PM~11219815
> *exactly a year ago today, it was assed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was a skank then now its one of those upper class hoes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 10:20 PM~11219815
> *exactly a year ago today, it was assed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: So true though... I can only wish that I had skills like you fool, putting in that major werk! 

But, hey, exactly a year ago today I went from rolling this to this, because of our past conversations, and we weren't talking bout no cutters. :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

THE INSIDE OF YOUR TRUNK LOOKS HELLA GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT THING TOGETHER WHAT KIND OF SET UP ARE YOU GONNA RUN. MUCH RESPECT GOES OUT TO YOU AND YOUR BUILD NOT TO MANY PEOPLE WOULD HAVE THE COURAGE TO EVEN ATTEMPT TO TRY AND DO WHAT YOU DID TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG

how did u decide what u were gonna cut out.... everything in the car had surface rust im sure and it tough to tell how far it goes through with out spending lots of time grinding but did u jus cut out the pieces with holes or ??
all im sayin is even the pieces that u left have some rust......

looks great!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 30 2008, 05:49 PM~11219602
> *that looks good Skim, I love the color.
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz

dam came out hella good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 30 2008, 10:12 PM~11220843
> *how did u decide what u were gonna cut out.... everything in the car had surface rust im sure and it tough to tell how far it goes through with out spending lots of time grinding but did u jus cut out the pieces with holes or ??
> all im sayin is even the pieces that u left have some rust......
> 
> looks great!!!
> *


 For every area that was rusty, I cut it out larger than I needed to and used as much of the good donor metal as possible. Even after I had the car blasted, the only thing that the blasters blew thru was pinholes in the rear trunk deck so I replaced that too. If you look back, you can see the car fresh from the blasters and it came back solid, there were a couple spots that I had to go back and patch but they were very minimal. Pretty much the only thing that is left from the original car is all of the convertible stuff, the door jambs and part of the firewall and wheel well tubs.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2008, 08:31 PM~11220440
> *:roflmao:  So true though... I can only wish that I had skills like you fool, putting in that major werk!
> 
> But, hey, exactly a year ago today I went from rolling this to this, because of our past conversations, and we  weren't talking bout no cutters.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I heard that 61 front ends where ULGY!! but when you put that grill guard on there they like DAMN that looks good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 30 2008, 10:12 PM~11220843
> *
> all im sayin is even the pieces that u left have some rust......
> 
> 
> *


It has no rust anymore unless its somewhere I cant find.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 30 2008, 09:55 PM~11220661
> *THE INSIDE OF YOUR TRUNK LOOKS HELLA GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT THING TOGETHER WHAT KIND OF SET UP ARE YOU GONNA RUN.
> *


Im still debating, I want to run a nice OG style set up but my pockets will determine that and them shits are on the injured list at the moment.


----------



## Joost....

great work skim, many props i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

get one of those setups from envious touch on here. he got some tight shit he makes


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

THIS IS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

thast a jaw dropper right their keep it up skim


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 04:13 AM~11220261
> *it was a skank then now its one of those upper class hoes
> *


X2! Upper class hoe-trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 08:20 PM~11219815
> *exactly a year ago today, it was assed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You doin it!!!!!! Damn it must feel goooood to have it in paint.

Props on your skills, but your DRIVE in a Mutha! I don't many who keep with a project yet alone one man be himself!

My hats off to ya!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skim, hollar at me when you're ready for tunes, I got that custom plate shit for that dash










HOllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 30 2008, 11:13 PM~11220261
> *it was a skank then now its one of those upper class hoes
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2008, 10:25 AM~11223043
> *Skim, hollar at me when you're ready for tunes, I got that custom plate shit for that dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


That shit has felt sides and all, talking bout he took apart the dresser to make the headunit box.


----------



## GOOT

New trunk looking CLEAN Skim. Nice work man.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 06:20 PM~11218689
> *Got the inside of the trunk all painted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: can't wait to see this bitch in one color it's looking siiiiiick!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 05:27 PM~11218783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's wet!

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 11:55 AM~11224615
> *That shit has felt sides and all, talking bout he took apart the dresser to make the headunit box.
> *


Keep it house, I mean hood


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2008, 07:35 PM~11227829
> *Keep it house, I mean hood
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 04:51 PM~11227970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 03:51 PM~11227970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

FRME SWAP IS DONE... IT TOOK TWO HOURS..NOT BAD :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Lookin good nikkua


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2008, 10:40 PM~11229993
> *Lookin good nikkua
> *


  THANKS.. ITS DOWN HILL FROM NOW ON..MAYBE I CAN COME CHECK OUT THOSE TEXAS HOTTIES SOME DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 05:51 PM~11227970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

72 spoke d's. The best thing to come out of Ohio since the Players and I aint talking about the Chinas.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2008, 10:30 PM~11231094
> *
> 
> 72 spoke d's. The best thing to come out of Ohio since the Players and I aint talking about the Chinas.
> *


YUUUP! ONCE AGAIN, ALL YOU NEED IS SOME 5.20'S HOMIE


----------



## 68niou1

dammm bro you brought this ride back n improved :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 06:30 PM~11218809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow or the day after I will try to get the bottom side sanded. I have to go in for a company meeting after lunch so I might take the day off.
> *


 :thumbsup: really nice color you brought it a long way nice work


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 05:51 PM~11227970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh you finally got them off lay-away huh


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2008, 05:55 AM~11231993
> *Oh you finally got them off lay-away huh
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 06:51 PM~11227970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2008, 03:55 AM~11231993
> *Oh you finally got them off lay-away huh
> *


lay-away lookin' ass


----------



## Scrapin63

Skim u definitely b putting it down fuck a shop...backyard boogie all day :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Looking good skim so will you be putting hydraulics in this car?


----------



## slo

dope dope dope dope dope


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2008, 05:24 AM~11240425
> *dope dope dope dope dope
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 10:51 PM~11239108
> *Looking good skim so will you be putting hydraulics in this car?
> *



Yeah man you know it. I know people have asked why did I paint everything if Im cutting the car out but it will be no different than cutting a new car I just have to be careful but now I will know exactly where to cut so that everything lines up right.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HOW'S MY 61 COMING ALONG TONY? :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 08:37 AM~11240774
> *Yeah man you know it. I know people have asked why did I paint everything if Im cutting the car out but it will be no different than cutting a new car I just have to be careful but now I will know exactly where to cut so that everything lines up right.
> *


----------



## conspriacy

im jus curious how much did u pay or how is it wroth like that


----------



## 2ManyGbodies

coming along veryyyyyyy nicely


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by conspriacy_@Aug 2 2008, 03:12 PM~11242307
> *im jus curious how much did u pay or how is it wroth like that
> *


I paid 3000 for the car but Im not sure if I could say what its worth now, I have mostly everything for the car except the new top and interior if thats what you meant


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey Skim I took these pics just for you their from the car show we had ealier today

69' Bug

























66' Bug


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I gotta get a pic of this vw bus around here for you dude. I never have a damn camera on me though.


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2008, 03:10 PM~11241808
> *HOW'S MY 61 COMING ALONG TONY?  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Hi buddy.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2008, 10:05 PM~11243897
> *:wave: Hi buddy.
> *


DID U GET MY PM :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11243897
> *:wave: Im full strength like a cyclops eyedrops
> *












:uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 2 2008, 06:39 PM~11243275
> *Hey Skim I took these pics just for you their from the car show we had ealier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean little hard top :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

why isnt this done yet??


:angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Aug 2 2008, 10:51 PM~11244491
> *why isnt this done yet??
> :angry:
> *


MY HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 10:54 PM~11244519
> *MY HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


i shortened a fleetside truck bed for a little project im working on 

i stitch welded took my time with a mig and it still bowed in a little 


:dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 10:51 PM~11244490
> *clean little hard top :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: the family that owns them are avid VW collectors they where telling me about all the vw projects they have  kinda reminded me of being at my cousins shop surrounded by nothing but vw's


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Aug 2 2008, 10:55 PM~11244526
> *i shortened  a fleetside truck bed for a little project im working on
> 
> i stitch welded  took my time with a mig    and it still bowed in a little
> :dunno:
> *


What setting did you have the heat on and did you leave enough gap in between to let the weld 'fill' the gap and not lay on top of the gap?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 11:03 PM~11244590
> *What setting did you have the heat on and did you leave enough gap in between to let the weld 'fill' the gap and not lay on top of the gap?
> *


yeah the top section of the bed came out great but its a little stiffer there from being molded from the factory i guess :dunno: 

heat was low and i jumped around alot i almost think i didnt have them straight when i started 


think i can pull it out?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Aug 2 2008, 11:05 PM~11244607
> *yeah  the top section of the bed  came out great    but its a little stiffer there from being molded from the factory i guess  :dunno:
> 
> heat was low  and i jumped around alot  i almost think  i didnt have them straight when i started
> think i can pull it out?
> *


 yes, how bad did it warp though, what you want to do is keep the warpage down if you have to use Clekos, they are temporary and work like pop rivets and pinch the metal together, you can space them out and weld between and it wont allow the panel to warp.










http://www.datinfab.com/index.asp?PageActi...PROD&ProdID=108


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11244655
> *yes, how bad did it warp though, what you want to do is keep the warpage down if you have to use Clekos, they are temporary and work like pop rivets and pinch the metal together, you can space them out and weld between and it wont allow the panel to warp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.datinfab.com/index.asp?PageActi...PROD&ProdID=108
> *



its not real bad it just divets in were the seam is i was gonna try working it out today but did a few other things instead im afraid since the weld is harder then the sorrounding sheet metal it would crease or make it worse


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11244655
> *yes, how bad did it warp though, what you want to do is keep the warpage down if you have to use Clekos, they are temporary and work like pop rivets and pinch the metal together, you can space them out and weld between and it wont allow the panel to warp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.datinfab.com/index.asp?PageActi...PROD&ProdID=108
> *



WHAT U KNOW ABOUT USING CLEKOS SKIM. I USE THEM FUCKERS ALL DAY AT WORK AND GET ON LAYITLOW AND SEE THEM HERE.


----------



## Skim

Clekos are definitely the way to go when butt welding two panels together thats for damn sure.


----------



## wired61

can u post pics of them in action?and what exactly do they do?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 3 2008, 11:58 AM~11246902
> *can u post pics of them in action?and what exactly do they do?
> *


A cleko is a fastener used to temporarily fasten sheet material together before the pieces are permanently affixed. Clekos are inserted into premade holes using a special tool (which is also used to remove them). Clekos can be used to allow a piece to be checked for fit or articulation before it is permanently assembled. A piece may also be completely fitted with clekos, which are then replaced one-by-one with permanent fasteners, preventing any matching holes from drifting apart during final assembly.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 03:11 PM~11247799
> *A cleko is a fastener used to temporarily fasten sheet material together before the pieces are permanently affixed. Clekos are inserted into premade holes using a special tool (which is also used to remove them). Clekos can be used to allow a piece to be checked for fit or articulation before it is permanently assembled. A piece may also be completely fitted with clekos, which are then replaced one-by-one with permanent fasteners, preventing any matching holes from drifting apart during final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u go back and spot weld/fill in each hole where the cleko was?


----------



## Skim

yes exactly because when you are butt welding two panels together, the hole is already right inline with where you will be welding.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 03:14 PM~11247815
> *yes exactly because when you are butt welding two panels together, the hole is already right inline with where you will be welding.
> *


too late for me 

i guess ill just have to fix it the hard way


----------



## Skim

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, *the GRINCH*, SpeedyV10
thats the guy who told me about the clekos :0 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

Hey Skim, I just thought I would stop by and Bust a Dre'. :biggrin: God bless the rag.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 06:51 PM~11227970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU A STUBBURN ASS BLUE HAIR * CANT WAIT FOR SHIT , HOW MUCH FOR THE FUCKED UP ONES I WANT TO MAKE A END TABLE i will put it beside my 64 impala couch :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 06:27 PM~11248362
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, the GRINCH, SpeedyV10
> thats the guy who told me about the clekos  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i see someone actually listens to my suggestions :biggrin: had to help out a fellow *blue hair * who gots a 61 ragdiddy , im trying to get that fool to answer tha phone , hell trying to get in touch with him is allmost as bad as trying to get in touch with me haha :biggrin: you get that plane ticket yet , need to hurry and get it before tha price gets to high


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 3 2008, 05:33 PM~11248402
> * my 64 impala couch  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pics???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 03:14 PM~11247815
> *yes exactly because when you are butt welding two panels together, the hole is already right inline with where you will be welding.
> *


gotcha :thumbsup: thanks for the info.... im sure ill have million more :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

heres a couple for ya..went to the game today










soriano










big Z










another W


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 08:37 AM~11240774
> *Yeah man you know it. I know people have asked why did I paint everything if Im cutting the car out but it will be no different than cutting a new car I just have to be careful but now I will know exactly where to cut so that everything lines up right.
> *


You'll be able to cut it and not fuck it up you look like you have the patience, good luck bro


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 3 2008, 04:48 PM~11248478
> *:0  :0  :0 pics???? :0  :0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: x2


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 3 2008, 11:42 PM~11251367
> *:scrutinize: x2
> *


x3


----------



## Daniel son

TTT for pics...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 3 2008, 07:26 PM~11249064
> *heres a couple for ya..went to the game today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soriano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN Lucky you, 1st place by 5 games U know its on. Look at all that Loyal Blue in the stands of Wrigley


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Aug 4 2008, 06:08 PM~11258095
> *TTT for pics...
> *



soon, guy came and picked up the bubble top today and I was tied up with that but I spent last night after work wetsanding so I should have some more done shortly


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11261083
> *soon, guy came and picked up the bubble top today and I was tied up with that but I spent last night after work wetsanding so I should have some more done shortly
> *


 :0 :0 BALLER!!!


----------



## Wizzard

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

they destroyed that poor bus.  

this is how a bus should look, laid the fuck out! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11249064
> *heres a couple for ya..went to the game today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soriano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the 61 but to me these are the most beautiful pics on this thread...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 5 2008, 04:15 AM~11262435
> *I love the 61 but to me these are the most beautiful pics on this thread...
> *


 :uh: Jockstrap lover


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2008, 10:37 PM~11261083
> *soon, guy came and picked up the bubble top today and I was tied up with that but I spent last night after work wetsanding so I should have some more done shortly
> *


Damn ...dude wasn't playin!!!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 5 2008, 01:12 PM~11266006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahha bums


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2008, 12:49 AM~11262187
> *they destroyed that poor bus.
> 
> this is how a bus should look, laid the fuck out! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 THIS BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 5 2008, 04:12 PM~11266006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Young Woods


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2008, 07:05 PM~11243897
> *:wave: Hi buddy.
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER? HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 5 2008, 10:41 PM~11269622
> *WHATS UP BROTHER? HOW YOU DOING?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2008, 07:30 PM~11268946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit! factory or did u add it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 11:54 PM~11270455
> *oh shit! factory or did u add it?
> *


No flasher was factory in 61, but it is 1961 Chevrolet Accessory Correct, if that is what you are asking. Now, the switch on the left of that hazard flasher, would be factory and it took me a long while to find that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 5 2008, 02:12 PM~11266006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn 1995 Red nose Kaos R.I.P :angel:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell and acc


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2008, 11:07 PM~11270627
> *Damn 1995 Red nose Kaos R.I.P :angel:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 10:52 PM~8972919
> *i know, that car aint even worth fixin :thumbsdown:
> *


Damn Skim, can you believe you said that about Hell Bent? Now look at her today, keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11270649
> *i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell and acc
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2008, 09:56 PM~11270481
> *No flasher was factory in 61, but it is 1961 Chevrolet Accessory Correct, if that is what you are asking.  Now, the switch on the left of that hazard flasher, would be factory and it took me a long while to find that one. :biggrin:
> *


lol..yeah right! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 5 2008, 04:12 PM~11266006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKIMS GANGSTER DAYS


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2008, 07:49 AM~11262187
> *they destroyed that poor bus.
> 
> this is how a bus should look, laid the fuck out! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2! Clean Bus!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 10:14 AM~11273523
> *Damn Skim, can you believe you said that about Hell Bent? Now look at her today, keep it up homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 I did say that :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

Are you going to be running the chrome pieces that the hard tops have around the back window like "Big Perms" orange rag in Friday?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11270649
> *i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell and acc
> *


lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 6 2008, 05:09 PM~11277151
> *Are you going to be running the chrome pieces that the hard tops have around the back window like "Big Perms" orange rag in Friday?
> *



No. They really dont line up with the curve of the snap trim right.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11270649
> *i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell and acc
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats possibly the funniest shit somebody has posted in this topic. That shit just came outta nowhere. who the fuck puts that as their very first post :uh:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 06:50 PM~11276992
> *:0  :0  I did say that :cheesy:
> *


yea i know, funny how your outlook changes on things :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

61 is looking good Skim can't wait to see it done homie


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2008, 02:49 AM~11262187
> *they destroyed that poor bus.
> 
> this is how a bus should look, laid the fuck out! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those fuckers look good laid out like that.


----------



## STDY~DPN~68

Hey bro,,i am new to this site,,but i noticed that you put some stuff down on the floor board (Light Gray),That stops rust?? and what needs to be done before you apply this stuff..??? I have a 54 belair,,and i have the whole inside gutted out to clean up... lost of rust,,but no cancer...I need help!!!!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 7 2008, 12:09 AM~11277151
> *Are you going to be running the chrome pieces that the hard tops have around the back window like "Big Perms" orange rag in Friday?
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 54bomba_@Aug 6 2008, 11:41 PM~11281052
> *Hey bro,,i am new to this site,,but i noticed that you put some stuff down on the floor board (Light Gray),That stops rust?? and what needs to be done before you apply this stuff..??? I have a 54 belair,,and i have the whole inside gutted out to clean up... lost of rust,,but no cancer...I need help!!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11278446
> *61 is looking good Skim can't wait to see it done homie
> *


Thanks man, I cant wait but its been so hot lately Im bout to melt. I feel like homie in this heat.












sometimes I just be like "its 105 outside...Fuck it"


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 01:23 AM~11281353
> *Thanks man, I cant wait but its been so hot lately Im bout to melt. I feel like homie in this heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I just be like "its 105 outside...Fuck it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim finally  got the surgery he wanted!!!


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

About to go out into this heat and wet sand some more. Ahh the joys of working in the shop oven :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I can't imagine what it's like in texas, it's fuckin hot here. Seems like since I've gotten my car they've dogged me at work so much I feel like chillin when I get home. The garage at my house is like a fuckin oven too, I've built floors in the attic and shit to make room for my ride though, that's about it.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 04:17 PM~11286105
> *About to go out into this heat and wet sand some more. Ahh the joys of working in the shop oven :uh:
> *


I WAS OUT THERE SATURDAY AND MONDAY WORKING ON THE BLAZER TAKING TIME OUT B4 WORKING ON SCOUT........... :burn: THAT'S WITHOUT SHADE....... :angry:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 6 2008, 06:14 PM~11277817-->
> 
> 
> 
> No. They really dont line up with the curve of the snap trim right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitty
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Aug 7 2008, 12:03 AM~11281200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never noticed them until Skim started on this rag.


----------



## Skim

Well the bottom of the car is completely painted finally. I will be dropping off the hood and new trunklid at the soda blasters monday. Also this means I have to finish the frame now. I didn't have my camera here so I will get the pics up tomorrow after work.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 09:38 PM~11288970
> *Well the bottom of the car is completely painted finally. I will be dropping off the hood and new trunklid at the soda blasters monday. Also this means I have to finish the frame now. I didn't have my camera here so I will get the pics up tomorrow after work.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 10:38 PM~11288970
> *Well the bottom of the car is completely painted finally. I will be dropping off the hood and new trunklid at the soda blasters monday. Also this means I have to finish the frame now. I didn't have my camera here so I will get the pics up tomorrow after work.
> *


Sucka


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 10:58 PM~11289194
> *:twak:
> *





X2... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11262187
> *they destroyed that poor bus.
> 
> this is how a bus should look, laid the fuck out! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if thats the same one. i seen this being built on overhaulin. really nice bus.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11289804
> *if thats the same one. i seen this being built on overhaulin. really nice bus.
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 7 2008, 09:54 PM~11289804
> *if thats the same one. i seen this being built on overhaulin. really nice bus.
> *


Naw the one on overhaulin was a different one.

I hope to get the frame mocked up real soon. I plan on setting it on there temporarily so i can add the 4 extra rag mounts onto the wrapped frame before I finish molding and painting it.


----------



## Firefly

A Kaleidoscope of style!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 04:36 AM~11291642
> *Naw the one on overhaulin was a different one.
> 
> I hope to get the frame mocked up real soon. I plan on setting it on there temporarily so i can add the 4 extra rag mounts onto the wrapped frame before I finish molding and painting it.
> *


sounds like fun


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 01:23 AM~11281353
> *Thanks man, I cant wait but its been so hot lately Im bout to melt. I feel like homie in this heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I just be like "its 105 outside...Fuck it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 08:38 PM~11288970
> *Well the bottom of the car is completely painted finally. I will be dropping off the hood and new trunklid at the soda blasters monday. Also this means I have to finish the frame now. I didn't have my camera here so I will get the pics up tomorrow after work.
> *


NO camera!!!! That's a VIOLATION of LIL LAW! :angry: We will be waiting....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2008, 04:17 PM~11286105
> *About to go out into this heat and wet sand some more. Ahh the joys of working in the shop oven :uh:
> *


At least the paint will dry faster. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 8 2008, 09:50 AM~11291996
> *At least the paint will dry faster. :cheesy:
> *


or will it with that humidity?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 08:53 AM~11292003
> *or will it with that humidity?
> *


THE HUMIDITY IS NOT BAD IN DFW IT'S MAINLY DRY HEAT BUT INS HOUSTON WITH THE HEAT AND THE HUMIDITY DOESN'T MAKE YOU WANT TO GO OUT UNTIL 2 IN THE MORNING.......... :burn:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11292244
> *THE HUMIDITY IS NOT BAD IN DFW IT'S MAINLY DRY HEAT BUT INS HOUSTON WITH THE HEAT AND THE HUMIDITY DOESN'T MAKE YOU WANT TO GO OUT UNTIL 2 IN THE MORNING.......... :burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 8 2008, 07:50 AM~11291996
> *At least the paint will dry faster. :cheesy:
> *


that shit dries hella fast, I save on materials :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

shit dries hella fast so you can save on heka materials!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Heres some pics of the belly all done finally. Youll have to excuse the last pic it was a little dirty.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11292345
> *:0
> *


YOU WAS OUT IN HOUSTON FOR THE PICNIC A MONTH AGO. I KNOW YOU GOT BAKED WHEN YOU WAS HERE AND TRIED TO STAY IN THE SHADE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE BUT DID WORK OUT FOR YOU.......


----------



## Skim

the inner fenderwells, hard to tell what they are in the pics I wish there was more lighting.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 08:51 PM~11297361
> *Heres some pics of the belly all done finally. Youll have to excuse the last pic it was a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

dirty as fuck but you get the picture.


----------



## FiveNine619

chingon skim


----------



## lone star

do you plan on driving this car? and u never got back to me, on what we talked about....


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 07:05 PM~11297423
> *do you plan on driving this car? and u never got back to me, on what we talked about....
> *


ALL THIS WORK HE BETER DRIVE THIS BITCH


----------



## west coast ridaz

> dirty as fuck but you get the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> NOW BACK TO THE BODY ALMOST THERE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11297423
> *do you plan on driving this car? and u never got back to me, on what we talked about....
> *


 :0 I will call u in an hour


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

won't be long and you this topic should be off project rides! 

:biggrin: 

great work.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 8 2008, 08:13 PM~11297481
> *won't be long and you this topic should be off project rides!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> great work.
> *


lol, tryna get up out the projects and move into a nicer home on park ave.


----------



## junbug29s

great work! Keep it up! It's gonna make for one fine show-stopper!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 05:51 PM~11297361
> *Heres some pics of the belly all done finally. Youll have to excuse the last pic it was a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex

COMING OUT REAL NICE SKIM


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn skim,thats clean :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11292244
> *THE HUMIDITY IS NOT BAD IN DFW IT'S MAINLY DRY HEAT BUT INS HOUSTON WITH THE HEAT AND THE HUMIDITY DOESN'T MAKE YOU WANT TO GO OUT UNTIL 2 IN THE MORNING.......... :burn:
> *


Sounds like Ohio.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 07:51 PM~11297361
> *Heres some pics of the belly all done finally. Youll have to excuse the last pic it was a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn good cant wait until I get that far
:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 8 2008, 12:18 PM~11292897-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit dries hella fast so you can save on heka materials!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 09:51 PM~11297361
> *Heres some pics of the belly all done finally. Youll have to excuse the last pic it was a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 10:05 PM~11297423
> *do you plan on driving this car? and u never got back to me, on what we talked about....
> *


 :uh: Bitch STFU


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Stainless 61 skirts:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/788466253.html


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 9 2008, 08:13 AM~11299960
> *Stainless 61 skirts:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/788466253.html
> *


:nono: Trust me. stainless impala skirts are not whats hot on the streets :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

They would probably look like shit for real, just spotted them.


----------



## Loco 61

I Need To Head Up Ur Way N Check Out The Beast ... ARe U Work On The Frame Right Now... ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2008, 10:28 AM~11300005
> *:nono: Trust me. stainless impala skirts are not whats hot on the streets  :0
> *


Maybe not on the street, but a must if you in the killing fields, also known as the _*Skreets*_.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 06:53 PM~11297375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirty as fuck but you get the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie!! So will we see some progress on the frame next week?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2008, 10:48 AM~11300518
> *I Need To Head Up Ur Way N Check Out The Beast ... ARe U Work On The Frame Right Now... ?
> *


Come out and help me, I sold the canadian frame from the white 4 door to a guy locally and I need to roll the shell off it after I unbolt that hoe.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 9 2008, 10:50 AM~11300532
> *lookin good homie!! So will we see some progress on the frame next week?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

right on!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Looks good Skim


----------



## God's Son2

SKIM. THE TIGER WOODS OF REBUILDING RAG 61'S.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 10:48 AM~11300523
> *Maybe not on the street, but a must if you in the killing fields, also known as the Skreets.
> *


AAAAAAAaaahahhahahhahahhh

You've done lost your mind

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Deliverance 61 got you sidewayz


----------



## lone star

when do i drop off 60 WAYZ for that krum texas tuxedo black


----------



## 93brougham

lookin good skim :thumbsup: when its done you can come cruise south beach :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 10 2008, 11:32 AM~11305575-->
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAaaahahhahahhahahhh
> 
> You've done lost your mind
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Deliverance 61 got you sidewayz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 01:28 PM~11306099
> *when do i drop off 60 WAYZ for that krum texas tuxedo black
> *


That's what we doing, spending fifty-sixty thousand on these lowriders, drinkin' this yak and flying these plaques, man, and hangin' out wit my patnas, man.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 10 2008, 01:48 PM~11306187
> *lookin good skim :thumbsup: when its done are you going to take your boyfriend out in the Ace to the gay club? What a ***! :barf:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 02:48 PM~11307495
> *:roflmao:
> That's what we doing, spending fifty-sixty thousand on these lowriders, drinkin' this yak and flying these plaques, man, and hangin' out wit my patnas, man.
> *


*TO MUCH CALI-SWANGIN FOR YOU AND KENNY .......* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11308955
> *TO MUCH CALI-SWANGIN FOR YOU AND KENNY .......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know some of you haters out there looking at this car right now, wondering where them skirts at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here. Big Keeb, One Elven, Hustlaism. Cali-Swangin' Keep it movin'.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 04:50 PM~11307507
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

you can come too

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 10 2008, 06:41 PM~11308955
> *TO MUCH CALI-SWANGIN FOR YOU AND KENNY .......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## 2low63

looking good underneath skim

you going to wet-sand and buff the bottom too?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11309012
> *I know some of you haters out there looking at this car right now, wondering where them skirts at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here. Big Keeb, One Elven, Hustlaism. Cali-Swangin' Keep it movin'.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11309318
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> you can come too
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 10 2008, 08:41 PM~11309504
> *looking good underneath skim
> 
> you going to wet-sand and buff the bottom too?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I already did :cheesy: but only on the belly portion. 

I have a portable sandblaster and bead blast cabinet in the shop now so no more having to drop my shit off to get blasted. Should make all the little parts a cinch.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2008, 08:20 AM~11312816
> *I already did :cheesy:  but only on the belly portion.
> 
> I have a portable sandblaster and bead blast cabinet in the shop now so no more having to drop my shit off to get blasted. Should make all the little parts a cinch.
> *


thats what ive been doing, blasting little stuff n my garage with a little booth i got


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## sicko87

damn your six1 really turns out into a masterpiece  


TTT


----------



## Skim

Pretty cool 61 rag build up topic

http://www.rebauto.com/61Impala.htm


----------



## 714impala

TTT for the hardest working man in the business!


----------



## Stickz

Lookin good Skim!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2008, 08:20 AM~11312816
> *I already did :cheesy:  but only on the belly portion.
> 
> I have a portable doityogodamnself fade and fro kit in the shop now so no more having to drop my shit off to get blasted. Should make all the little waves I need a cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S TIGHT! :wow: :wow:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 06:56 PM~11319391
> *THAT'S TIGHT! :wow: :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11307507
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh: 

Im dropping the hood and decklid off at the soda blasters now. Post up some pics later.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 10:39 AM~11322935
> *:uh:
> 
> Im dropping the hood and decklid off at the soda blasters now.  Post up some pics later.
> *


More pics of the dew, what it dew.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11319391
> *THAT'S TIGHT! :wow: :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

The soda blasters said it will be 2 days before they can get the stuff done so heres some pics before. I decided to go with an og impala decklid this time instead of the one I had that was a bel air decklid and I converted. Might as well use an og one if I have it.





































that hood was caked up with undercoating.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 03:59 PM~11325866
> *that hood was caked up with undercoating.
> *


I SEEN A FEW WOMEN FACES LIKE THAT SO I STARTED WALKING AROUND WITH BIRTHDAY CANDLES......... :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 04:59 PM~11325866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that hood was trucked up with dat jewelry.
> *


 :|


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 02:59 PM~11325866
> *The soda blasters said it will be 2 days before they can get the stuff done so heres some pics before. I decided to go with an og impala decklid this time instead of the one I had that was a bel air decklid and I converted. Might as well use an og one if I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that hood was caked up with undercoating.
> *


Will the soda blast take the under coat of or the undercoat and old paint and leave the bare metal?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 12 2008, 06:01 PM~11327719
> *Will the soda blast take the under coat of or the undercoat and old paint and leave the bare metal?
> *


 I DONT THINK SO, my guy uses glass and he can hardly get that shit off he bitches like crazy!! LOL


----------



## 6Deuced

belly looks killer btw :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 12 2008, 07:01 PM~11327719
> *Will the soda blast take the under coat of or the undercoat and old paint and leave the bare metal?
> *


I asked him and he said it will it just takes longer. The MG he just did has undercoating in the engine compartment and it was all gone afterwards. He said that the soda doesnt get hot so it dont warp, he said the stuff (it looked like salt) explodes on contact and thats what removes everything was the particles exploding as soon as it hits the surface. We'll see.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11329580
> *I asked him and he said it will it just takes longer. The MG he just did has undercoating in the engine compartment and it was all gone afterwards. He said that the soda doesnt get hot so it dont warp, he said the stuff (it looked like salt) explodes on contact and thats what removes everything was the particles exploding as soon as it hits the surface. We'll see.
> *


IT WORKS WONDER. SODA WILL HAVE IT OFF FASTER THEN A STRIPPER WILL TAKE HER CLOTHES OFF WORKING AT A STRIP CLUB....... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11329580
> *I asked him and he said it will it just takes longer. The MG he just did has undercoating in the engine compartment and it was all gone afterwards. He said that the soda doesnt get hot so it dont warp, he said the stuff (it looked like salt) explodes on contact and thats what removes everything was the particles exploding as soon as it hits the surface. We'll see.
> *


cant wait to see the "after" pics...


----------



## Skim

Probably by tomorrow hopefully. Then I can get them in primer and start jamming and cutting in color on the undersides of these parts.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 03:32 PM~11335437
> *Probably by tomorrow hopefully. Then I can get them in primer and start jamming and cutting in color on the undersides of these parts.
> *


oooh yea!


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 02:59 PM~11325866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm curious to see how the soda blasting will do around the hood braces.

Was wondering if maybe acid dipping wouldn't be a better alternative since it will get in "behind" the braces and all the nooks and crannies


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Aug 14 2008, 09:27 AM~11341681
> *I'm curious to see how the soda blasting will do around the hood braces.
> 
> Was wondering if maybe acid dipping wouldn't be a better alternative since it will get in "behind" the braces and all the nooks and crannies
> *


It does good but unless you dip it in a rust preventative afterwards it will leave the inside bare metal and start to rust from the inside out.


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 14 2008, 08:31 AM~11341326
> *oooh yea!
> *


The parts are done, they called me today so I will pick them up tomorrow. Also traded a boxed canadian frame for a completely rebuilt 605 steering box kit with conversion bracket and new hoses. The guy I traded just bought the set up for his car before it got wrecked.


----------



## Impala Daddy

6cyl trunk? you got the motor two


----------



## Impala Daddy

skim get me that car!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2008, 05:25 PM~11344705
> *The parts are done, they called me today so I will pick them up tomorrow. Also traded a boxed canadian frame for a completely rebuilt 605 steering box kit with conversion bracket and new hoses. The guy I traded just bought the set up for his car before it got wrecked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


605 these nutz....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 14 2008, 05:29 PM~11344743
> *skim get me that car!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Damn That 62 Got Tor Up By That Ford Taurus :0 
Taurusowned


----------



## Texas Massacre

Damn that sucks he put a lot of work in to that car.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

No progress for Skim ever since he picked up his late summer sweetness! He's too busy thunkin' down the block with that quad knock.


----------



## Skim

shit homeboy, once you and Lonestar busted out with your rags, 'Hell Bent' has become chopped liver. Nobody wants to see my shit these days they want to see some shit thats shiney and rollin :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2008, 08:04 PM~11347102
> *shit homeboy, once you and Lonestar busted out with your rags, 'Hell Bent' has become chopped liver. Nobody wants to see my shit these days they want to see some shit thats shiney and rollin :0  :biggrin:
> *


But you built yours from the GROUND UP. :biggrin: You got more dedication than anyone I know. When it's done it will be worth all the trouble.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2008, 10:04 PM~11347102
> *shit homeboy, once you and Lonestar busted out with your rags, 'Hell Bent' has become chopped liver. Nobody wants to see my shit these days they want to see some shit thats shiney and rollin :0  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## cheydogge

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2008, 07:04 PM~11347102
> *shit homeboy, once you and Lonestar busted out with your rags, 'Hell Bent' has become chopped liver. Nobody wants to see my shit these days they want to see some shit thats shiney and rollin :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## FiveNine619

:| 
once u paint that bitch.. they be back


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11347319
> *:|
> once u paint me bitch.. they'll want yo nut sack
> *


:wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11346982
> *No progress for Skim ever since he picked up his late summer sweetness!  He's too busy thunkin' down the block with that quad knock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that has to be from NC lol


----------



## vouges17

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:werd:


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 06:31 PM~11347349
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

Page 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 15 2008, 02:54 PM~11352236
> *Page 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> *


Sup gramps


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11346982
> *No progress for Skim ever since he picked up his late summer sweetness!  He's too busy thunkin' down the block with that quad knock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY CAR!!!!!!!!!!!    WHO'S GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Skim

got the hood and decklid back from the soda blasters and it came out tits. They got all of the undercoating off too.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11346982
> *No progress for Skim ever since he picked up his late summer sweetness!  He's too busy thunkin' down the block with that quad knock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have pictures of that same car from Tennessee! 
Is that where you picked it up from Skim?


----------



## God's Son2

so :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 15 2008, 02:50 PM~11353104
> *so :biggrin:
> *


I had to go straight to work so I didnt have time to post up the pics but I will soon.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2008, 02:51 PM~11353112
> *I didnt have time to post up the pics but I will soon.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2008, 03:51 PM~11353112
> *I had to go straight to work so I didnt have time to post up the pics but I will soon.
> *


ok, i will be waiting here on your topic until you do. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

SUP TONY?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 15 2008, 01:53 PM~11353123
> *ok, i will be waiting here on your topic until you do. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## FiveNine619

:0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2008, 12:48 PM~11353085
> *got the hood and decklid back from the soda blasters and it came out tits. They got all of the undercoating off too.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11353085
> *got on the hood and decklid last night I spilled my soda, blasted my man juice and rubbed my tits on them. It got all of the undercoating off too.
> *


:wow: WTF


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:35 AM~11358319
> *:wow: WTF
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 15 2008, 04:50 PM~11353100
> *I have pictures of that same car from Tennessee!
> Is that where you picked it up from Skim?
> *


THOUGHT THAT WAS JASON J CAR?? LOL


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Aug 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11354340-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:35 AM~11358319
> *:wow: WTF
> *


gays


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11353085-->
> 
> 
> 
> got on the hood and decklid last night I spilled my soda, blasted my man juice and rubbed my tits on them. It got all of the undercoating off too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:35 AM~11358319
> *:wow: WTF
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2008, 02:25 PM~11344705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic cracks me up, first off, there was obviously something else involved, cause that taurus didn't do all that, but the really funny part is ol' lassie in the passenger seat, LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:

edit: sad to see such a badass deuce get wrecked though, after seeing poohs deuce ruined, its a shame.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: MINUS THE OBVIOUS SET UP, IM STILL CRYING ABOUT THAT DEUCE...THATS WORSE THAN FINDING A BABY IN A DUMPSTER


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 17 2008, 01:59 AM~11361725
> *this pic cracks me up, first off, there was obviously something else involved, cause that taurus didn't do all that, but the really funny part is ol' lassie in the passenger seat, LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> edit: sad to see such a badass deuce get wrecked though, after seeing poohs deuce ruined, its a shame.
> *


Yeah that had to have been 30 gauge aluminum sheet metal or some shit along with no brace on the hood for that Taurus to do all that.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 16 2008, 08:59 PM~11361725
> *this pic cracks me up, first off, there was obviously something else involved, cause that taurus didn't do all that, but the really funny part is ol' lassie in the passenger seat, LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> edit: sad to see such a badass deuce get wrecked though, after seeing poohs deuce ruined, its a shame.
> *


Read the topic folks the 62 T-boned the taurus and spun it around do to the fact the retard in the taurus pulled out in front of the duce.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Fucked that 62 up but Rover is chillin in the front seat like "My neck hurts, we gonna get paid off dis shit right here!"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 17 2008, 12:48 AM~11363095
> *Read the topic folks the 62 T-boned the taurus and spun it around do to the fact the retard in the taurus pulled out in front of the duce.
> *


Exactly. I guess people didnt read what happened. Its all good, the car is being rebuilt. I just sold him a canadian frame so hes fixing it. I mean really, how many people want to do a set up with the family pet in the car.


----------



## God's Son2

thats like one of the worst accidents that can happen


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11365102
> *Exactly. I guess people didnt read what happened. Its all good, the car is being rebuilt. I just sold him a canadian frame so hes fixing it. I mean really, how many people want to do a set up with the family pet in the car.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Skim

I will finally have some more pics up tonight. I worked 6 days straight so I didnt have much time to work on the car but I did manage to squeeze a few things in between work and what not. Plus I have all day off tomorrow so I plan to ge a few things done as well.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 03:35 PM~11365538
> *I will finally have some more pics up tonight. I worked 6 days straight so I didnt have much time to work on the car but I did manage to squeeze a few things in between work and what not. Plus I have all day off tomorrow so I plan to ge a few things done as well.
> *


what do you do at the train yard? drive the trains?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2008, 02:37 PM~11365550
> *what do you do at the train yard? drive the trains?
> *


no I paint graffiti on them j/k we do emergency response for all the major railroads nation wide. We have our divisions located all over the US including some in canada and 2 in mexico. We handle all the big train wrecks, haz mat clean up and laying the new tracks and stuff like that. If you see a huge train wreck on the news, I guarantee you our company will be out there rerailing the cars and anything else thats involved. Certain high level mainline tracks across the U.S. can lose up to 2 million dollars an hour when the trains arent running so we have to get out there fast, rerail or clear the wrecked rail cars out the way, lay down new track and get the line back up and running for them. 

Its crazy sometimes. Anything you could imagine is in those trains, beer, food, computers, TV's, new cars and trucks, chemicals, mail... you name it. We had a huge derailment in nebraska where about 30 railcars piled up and there were nothing but Snap On tools laying everywhere. The tractors and dozers were just running over all that shit. The railroad has crazy insurance to pay for the loss so we have to dig a huge hole and bury that shit onsite some times. The railroad police watches to make sure nobody takes a thing either. Crazy shit. Someday I will post up some crazy pics.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

did you come to that derailment in bullitt county in KY?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2008, 01:37 PM~11365235
> *thats like one of the worst accidents that can happen
> *


:nono: ...............it could have been a 61' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11365627
> *COLOR=blue] Someday I will post up some crazy pics.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please do.


----------



## Skim

Well I traded the canadian frame from the 4 door to fix my buddies wrecked 62 bubble but that gave way to the good floors for the midwest rag. This is what these Texas 4 door donors look like underneath.


----------



## Skim

heres my 605 gearbox and bracket kit I traded the frame for.


----------



## Skim

Heres that undercoated hood and the trunk before soda blasting.



















after soda blasting


----------



## Skim

heres the front. It rained the night before and the moisture started to take its toll but I will lightly sand off and surface rust before laying some etch primer on them.




























started seam sealing the underside so when I do the bodywork they wont flex in and out from sanding.


----------



## Loco 61

Look Good... Skim....


----------



## Skim

Thanks Alex. Once that seam sealer is dry, in a couple days I wil use a razor blade and trim off any excess then I will begin working on them to get them ready for body and paint. Luckily the parts were rust free and pretty straight. You notice I used an OG impala trunk this time. I sold the one I made from a bel air to another guy.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKS GOOD MAN.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11368897
> *Well I traded the canadian frame from the 4 door to fix my buddies wrecked 62 bubble but that gave way to the good floors for the midwest rag. This is what these Texas 4 door donors look like underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i hate you!! lol 

wish there was cars like that in NC here there all rust bugs


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 11:19 PM~11369137
> *Thanks Alex. Once that seam sealer is dry, in a couple days I wil use a razor blade and trim off any excess then I will begin working on them to get them ready for body and paint. Luckily the parts were rust free and pretty straight. You notice I used an OG impala trunk this time. I sold the one I made from a bel air to another guy.
> *


I used some thinner on a towel and ran over it before it dried to smooth it out, works pretty good. Nice and slick.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Isn't the Soda sticky to work with? Do they use Dr. Pepper or Coke?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 18 2008, 08:57 AM~11370729
> *Isn't the Soda sticky to work with? Do they use Dr. Pepper or Coke?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 18 2008, 08:02 AM~11370436
> *I used some thinner on a towel and ran over it before it dried to smooth it out, works pretty good. Nice and slick.
> *


On mine, since I had to take a razor blade to all of the insulation underneath, my main concern was to have the seam sealer fill that gap between the outer skin and the inner structure where the factory insulation used to be because without it, you can press down on the hood or trunk and it will flex a lot and I dont want that.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 18 2008, 02:37 AM~11370016
> *man i hate you!! lol
> 
> wish there was cars like that in NC here there all rust bugs
> *


come out and I will show u a couple cars.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2008, 11:24 AM~11372272
> *come out and I will show u a couple cars.
> *


sounds like a plan. after the summer when the bike stuff clams down


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

My Webpage


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

fuck, same goes for Kentucky cars...rotted out bastards. I found a 64 vert today though riding around in downtown louisville. sittin on blocks in a backyard...which means some crack dealer went to prison and probably won't get out so I'm gonna go ask if it's for sale probably tomorrow. looks half way decent from what I could see from the alley.


----------



## Infamous James

FUK IN THE NORFF ITS SALTY AS HELL IN THE WINTER.........MOST CARS MADE IN THE 1990'S ARE RUSTING ALREADY....LET ALONE 50'S-70'S :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2008, 12:54 AM~11368917
> *heres my 605 gearbox and bracket kit I traded the frame for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN YOU GET THE BRACKETS FOR THE 605 FOR THE IMPALAS?????


----------



## kandychromegsxr

how about hellbent 59??


----------



## Reyna Bros

Yo Skim, ride is coming out nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: When It's done we TEXAS BOYZ need to take a cruise from Denton to Austin. That's where I'm from.....whacha think???  :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 18 2008, 04:28 PM~11374621
> *Yo Skim, ride is coming out nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  When It's done we TEXAS BOYZ need to take a cruise from Denton to Austin. That's where I'm from.....whacha think???   :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 18 2008, 03:50 PM~11374192
> *WHERE CAN YOU GET THE BRACKETS FOR THE 605 FOR THE IMPALAS?????
> *


I saw a chrome one all by itself on ebay


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 18 2008, 03:54 PM~11374244
> *how about hellbent 59??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car looks fairly solid if so a pair of 2 door quarters and stud weld the fuck out of that rear sail panel and you got a winner.


----------



## FiveNine619

what it do...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2008, 04:24 PM~11375088
> *That car looks fairly solid if so a pair of 2 door quarters and stud weld the fuck out of that rear sail panel and you got a winner.
> *


thats the plan come to NC next month and knock it out for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim Check this out
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/772637703.html


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 11:04 PM~11369014
> *heres the front. It rained the night before and the moisture started to take its toll but I will lightly sand off and surface rust before laying some etch primer on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started seam sealing the underside so when I do the bodywork they wont flex in and out from sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice....


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

wow, those lids are solid as fook!! and i cant believe how solid those 4 door donors are, the shit out there rusts from the top to bottom eh?? here they rott quick and from the ground up!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 18 2008, 02:48 PM~11374166
> *FUK IN THE NORFF ITS SALTY AS HELL IN THE WINTER.........MOST CARS MADE IN THE 1990'S ARE RUSTING ALREADY....LET ALONE 50'S-70'S :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 18 2008, 04:28 PM~11374621
> *Yo Skim, ride is coming out nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  When It's done we TEXAS BOYZ need to take a cruise from Denton to Austin. That's where I'm from.....whacha think???   :yes:
> *


Let me know when yall make your trip I'll be here waiting!


----------



## Reyna Bros

Sounds good AA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 18 2008, 11:05 PM~11378836
> *wow, those lids are solid as fook!! and i cant believe how solid those 4 door donors are, the shit out there rusts from the top to bottom eh?? here they rott quick and from the ground up!
> *


True man. A lot of them do rust from the bottom up from that insulation getting wet. Im sure ypu know because those 62 hoods are notorious for that.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11365627
> *no I paint graffiti on them j/k we do emergency response for all the major railroads nation wide. We have our divisions located all over the US including some in canada and 2 in mexico. We handle all the big train wrecks, haz mat clean up and laying the new tracks and stuff like that. If you see a huge train wreck on the news, I guarantee you our company will be out there rerailing the cars and anything else thats involved. Certain high level mainline tracks across the U.S. can lose up to 2 million dollars an hour when the trains arent running so we have to get out there fast, rerail or clear the wrecked rail cars out the way, lay down new track and get the line back up and running for them.
> 
> Its crazy sometimes. Anything you could imagine is in those trains, beer, food, computers, TV's, new cars and trucks, chemicals, mail... you name it. We had a huge derailment in nebraska where about 30 railcars piled up and there were nothing but Snap On tools laying everywhere. The tractors and dozers were just running over all that shit. The railroad has crazy insurance to pay for the loss so we have to dig a huge hole and bury that shit onsite some times. The railroad police watches to make sure nobody takes a thing either. Crazy shit. Someday I will post up some crazy pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used to tag trains and bridges. i was never good but it was something exciting to do. my tag name was TRACE and the T was a spray paint cap with the little tube it sits on. my friends brother is who got us into it, he was really good, he had all the cans and different style caps. my fav thing to do was tag with the magnum marker.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 19 2008, 01:54 PM~11382608
> *i used to tag trains and bridges. i was never good but it was something exciting to do. my tag name was TRACE and the T was a spray paint cap with the little tube it sits on. my friends brother is who got us into it, he was really good, he had all the cans and different style caps. my fav thing to do was tag with the magnum marker.
> *


Anyone Ever Seen This Tag Or Knows The Person That Did Them


----------



## Austin Ace

Pics!!!!! Let em lose........


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2008, 02:35 PM~11383697
> *Anyone Ever Seen This Tag  Or Knows The Person That Did Them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Rambler... Hobo tagging.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 03:32 PM~11384782
> *The Rambler... Hobo tagging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

$h!t I Remember Cing That From Way Back...


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 18 2008, 07:05 PM~11376612
> *Skim Check this out
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/772637703.html
> *


 :0 :0 damm... thats a deal


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 05:32 PM~11384782
> *The Rambler... Hobo tagging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAT ME TO IT...


we used to get railcars at work and i swear every fucking car that came in there had that on there somewhere, i find it hard to believe its one guy....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11393707
> *BEAT ME TO IT...
> we used to get railcars at work and i swear every fucking car that came in there had that on there somewhere, i find it hard to believe  its one guy....
> *


Krazy


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## west coast ridaz

any new pics


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 21 2008, 08:37 AM~11401117
> *any new pics
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 21 2008, 08:37 AM~11401117
> *any new pics
> *



I wish. I have been working 60 hours a week so its been hard to get anything done plus it has been raining 3 days straight so that has been holding me back from doing anything.

On a good note I sent that machine shop friend of mine home with some rear '61 one piece bumper only' bumper bracket ends and he called me today and already made me 4 sets he said they come out tits. I gave him a borrowed pair of the bracket ends that backbump61 loaned me and he copied them exact.
He said he can do the vert mounts but all he needs is some to copy from. Thats my only dilema.


heres the unfinished product he sent me in the almost finish stage. He now has it where he pre punches the holes for the bumper bolts.









anybody that has one piece bumpers (rear) knows you HAVE to have these brackets on the ends of your bumper brackets or they aint going on a car. A lot of people with just the bumpers are missing these so I hope to have a bunch ready and powdercoated real soon.


----------



## Skim

Also I hope to have some brand new repro convertible 'body to frame' mounts made for 61-64 rags real soon. All I need to do is give him some to copy and all mine are still on the frame.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 09:53 AM~11402057
> *I wish. I have been working 60 hours a week so its been hard to get anything done plus it has been raining 3 days straight so that has been holding me back from doing anything.
> 
> On a good note  I sent that machine shop friend of mine home with some rear '61 one piece bumper only' bumper bracket ends and he called me today and already made me 4 sets he said they come out tits. I gave him a borrowed pair of the bracket ends that backbump61 loaned me and he copied them exact.
> He said he can do the vert mounts but all he needs is some to copy from. Thats my only dilema.
> heres the unfinished product he sent me in the almost finish stage. He now has it where he pre punches the holes for the bumper bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody that has one piece bumpers (rear) knows you HAVE to have these brackets on the ends of your bumper brackets or they aint going on a car. A lot of people with just the bumpers are missing these so I hope to have a bunch ready and powdercoated real soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 11:53 AM~11402057
> *I wish. I have been working 60 hours a week so its been hard to get anything done plus it has been raining 3 days straight so that has been holding me back from doing anything.
> 
> On a good note  I sent that machine shop friend of mine home with some rear '61 one piece bumper only' bumper bracket ends and he called me today and already made me 4 sets he said they come out tits. I gave him a borrowed pair of the bracket ends that backbump61 loaned me and he copied them exact.
> He said he can do the vert mounts but all he needs is some to copy from. Thats my only dilema.
> heres the unfinished product he sent me in the almost finish stage. He now has it where he pre punches the holes for the bumper bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody that has one piece bumpers (rear) knows you HAVE to have these brackets on the ends of your bumper brackets or they aint going on a car. A lot of people with just the bumpers are missing these so I hope to have a bunch ready and powdercoated real soon.
> *


looks better than the og one


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 AM~11402057
> *I wish. I have been working 60 hours a week so its been hard to get anything done plus it has been raining 3 days straight so that has been holding me back from doing anything.
> 
> On a good note  I sent that machine shop friend of mine home with some rear '61 one piece bumper only' bumper bracket ends and he called me today and already made me 4 sets he said they come out tits. I gave him a borrowed pair of the bracket ends that backbump61 loaned me and he copied them exact.
> He said he can do the vert mounts but all he needs is some to copy from. Thats my only dilema.
> heres the unfinished product he sent me in the almost finish stage. He now has it where he pre punches the holes for the bumper bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody that has one piece bumpers (rear) knows you HAVE to have these brackets on the ends of your bumper brackets or they aint going on a car. A lot of people with just the bumpers are missing these so I hope to have a bunch ready and powdercoated real soon.
> *


HUSTLER! Everyday he's HUSTLING!!!!!! 
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 12:55 PM~11402070
> *Also I hope to have some brand new repro convertible 'body to frame' mounts made for 61-64 rags real soon. All I need to do is give him some to copy and all mine are still on the frame.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 21 2008, 08:36 AM~11401112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWWW SHIT!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 21 2008, 10:23 AM~11401815
> *x2
> *


x3 - I do know this, Im taking the frame over to Arelio at A&M customs saturday to finish wrapping the front around the ears. I figured since hes doing my upper and lower arms, I might as well have him finish the frame, this will give me time to get some other things done on the car including primering the hood, trunk then starting the bodywork on those parts. After that the only bodywork I will have left is the outer body and doors. Then it will be ready to paint. But first I have to set up the 4 extra rag mounts and wishbone mounts on my frame. 

Chrome 9" rear end pics should be coming soon. Hopefully.


----------



## hotstuff5964

skims a fuckin hustler :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11408548
> *x3 - I do know this, Im taking the frame over to Arelio at A&M customs saturday to finish wrapping the front around the ears. I figured since hes doing my upper and lower arms, I might as well have him finish the frame, this will give me time to get some other things done on the car including primering the hood, trunk then starting the bodywork on those parts. After that the only bodywork I will have left is the outer body and doors. Then it will be ready to paint. But first I have to set up the 4 extra rag mounts and wishbone mounts on my frame.
> 
> Chrome 9" rear end pics should be coming soon. Hopefully.
> *


you goin to paint or powdercoat the frame?


----------



## Skim

Painted, same color as the car because i am molding it smooth and I dont have to pay someone to powdercoat that bish when I can spray it :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11408618
> *Painted, same color as the car because i am molding it smooth and I dont have to pay someone to powdercoat that bish when I can spray it  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: that will look good !!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Aug 21 2008, 03:11 PM~11404198-->
> 
> 
> 
> HUSTLER!  Everyday he's HUSTLING!!!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 11:09 PM~11408595
> *skims a fuckin hustler :biggrin:
> *


naw just short on ends so I gotta make shit happen however I can.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:13 PM~11408631
> *naw just short on ends so I gotta make shit happen however I can.
> *


 :uh: baller!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 21 2008, 11:15 PM~11408645
> *:uh:  baller!!!
> *


you got me confused with LoneStar and SIXONEFORLIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11408548
> *x3 - I do know this, Im taking the frame over to Arelio at A&M customs saturday to finish wrapping the front around the ears. I figured since hes doing my upper and lower arms, I might as well have him finish the frame, this will give me time to get some other things done on the car including primering the hood, trunk then starting the bodywork on those parts. After that the only bodywork I will have left is the outer body and doors. Then it will be ready to paint. But first I have to set up the 4 extra rag mounts and wishbone mounts on my frame.
> 
> Chrome 9" rear end pics should be coming soon. Hopefully.
> *


What time are you coming to Fort Worth Saturday?


----------



## sicx13

this shit should have been documented on video


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 22 2008, 07:08 AM~11409954
> *What time are you coming to Fort Worth Saturday?
> *


Im not sure but Brian with the wrecked 62 bubbletop is supposed to come over in the morning so I will have him help me load the frame on my trailer because its on that rotisserie and it has wheels on it so it shouldnt be hard. Are you gonna be around tomorrow?


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2008, 10:09 AM~11411308
> *Im not sure but Brian with the wrecked 62 bubbletop is supposed to come over in the morning so I will have him help me load the frame on my trailer because its on that rotisserie and it has wheels on it so it shouldnt be hard. Are you gonna be around tomorrow?
> *


Ya give me a call if you need help loading or unloading the frame call me.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11408942
> *you got me confused with LoneStar and SIXONEFORLIFE  :biggrin:
> *


yea all of yall!!! theres a few others we could put in yalls baller group aybe one day ill be on yalls level


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 23 2008, 12:19 AM~11416937
> *yea all of yall!!! theres a few others we could put in yalls baller group aybe one day ill be on yalls level
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Today I loaded up the frame to take down to Ft Worth at A&M Customs to have Arelio take a look and decide what we were going to do. Well the frame was partially wrapped but I want it fully wrapped so its getting done down there while I finish up on the hood, decklid and some other body work.


----------



## Skim

about an hour later dropped we unloaded this heavy ass frame. Its gonna be ready to pick up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Skim

Arelio and Loco61 crackin jokes... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Last pics I will see of this partial wrapped frame. Once this is done I can push on to other things.














































I probably didnt need this since all I am doing is a little lay and play set up but I figure I might as well do it right since its apart.


----------



## Skim

The 'Training Day' Monte was at A&M Customs today. J/K Blanco lol.


----------



## Skim

Me and Loco 61 stopped by Chris (Texas Massacre) house so I could cut off some vert X Frame to body mounts I will be having reproduced. It was a bitch but I got them off. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

doin' good bro


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 07:36 PM~11420767
> *Arelio and Loco61 crackin jokes... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11420811
> *Me and Loco 61 stopped by Chris (Texas Massacre) house so I could cut off some vert X Frame to body mounts I will be having reproduced. It was a bitch but I got them off. Thanks Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget about me skim


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 06:45 PM~11420805
> *The 'Training Day' Monte was at A&M Customs today. J/K Blanco lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike

Damn Skim looks like you were busy today :uh: !! Im gona go and talk to Gilbert at 10 a.m. 2mara. Afterwards Ill call you and see what you doin and see if you wanna come over and check out the ride.I think I might take my frame over to A&M to finish my frame for the wishbone.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11421814
> *dont forget about me skim
> *


Yea, he forgot about your azz.... now move on nikkua.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2008, 12:22 AM~11422539
> *Yea, he forgot about your azz.... now move on nikkua.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2008, 02:22 AM~11422539
> *Yea, he forgot about your azz.... now move on nikkua.
> *


i sense hostility is it cuz im a jew :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 05:46 PM~11420811
> *Me and Loco 61 stopped by Chris (Texas Massacre) house so I could cut off some vert X Frame to body mounts I will be having reproduced. It was a bitch but I got them off. Thanks Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problem I am glad to help Hell Bent!


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 24 2008, 08:26 AM~11423577
> *No problem I am glad to help Hell Bent!
> *



Remember I looked like I was sweatin to the oldies sawzalling in that hot ass garage of yours lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 05:32 PM~11420750
> *Today I loaded up the frame to take down to Ft Worth at A&M Customs to have Arelio take a look and decide what we were going to do. Well the frame was partially wrapped but I want it fully wrapped so its getting done down there while I finish up on the hood, decklid and some other body work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT ARE HIS PRICES LIKE ?? I HAVE A FRAME OFF A 90 CADILLAC I NEED WRAPPED IN 1/4 INCH ALL FOUR SIDES, FRONT TO BACK . YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF HIS WORK ?? THNX !!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 24 2008, 02:39 PM~11425105
> *WHAT ARE HIS PRICES LIKE ?? I HAVE A FRAME OFF A 90 CADILLAC I NEED WRAPPED IN 1/4 INCH ALL FOUR SIDES, FRONT TO BACK . YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF HIS WORK ?? THNX !!
> *


You just gotta tell him what you want. I know he had 4 frames in there getting molded and painted yesterday and he had a frame from Houston that is getting fully done up. From the stuff I seen it all looked nice man you should give him a call. Arelio A&M Customs 817-532-8013


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *BackBump61* :0 call a nicca


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 01:52 PM~11425167
> *You just gotta tell him what you want. I know he had 4 frames in there getting molded and painted yesterday and he had a frame from Houston that is getting fully done up. From the stuff I seen it all looked nice man you should give him a call. Arelio A&M Customs 817-532-8013
> *


*IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES NICE WELDS NOT GOING TO MOLD IT, I WANT THE WELDS TO SHOW . LOOKING FOR SOME PRETTY WELDS :biggrin: IM THINKING OF TAKING IT TO HOMIES HYDRAULICS . UNLESS I CAN FIND SOMEONE WITH SOME NICE WELDS HERE IN TEXAS .  *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11425426
> *IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES NICE WELDS NOT GOING TO MOLD IT, I WANT THE WELDS TO SHOW . LOOKING FOR SOME PRETTY WELDS  :biggrin: IM THINKING OF TAKING IT TO HOMIES HYDRAULICS . UNLESS I CAN FIND SOMEONE WITH SOME NICE WELDS HERE IN TEXAS .
> *


Well Homies has the baddest raw welds I have seen so far.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Hit up another game heres a couple pics for ya.....


----------



## Skim

and you know that^^^^^^


----------



## Loco 61

Here's The New Addition to The DFW 61 Impala Rag Family 
Elpintor


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 01:33 AM~11428983
> *Here's The New Addition to The DFW 61 Impala Rag Family
> Elpintor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Ace is a rock! :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 01:33 AM~11428983
> *Here's The New Addition to The DFW 61 Impala Rag Family
> Elpintor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that yours loco?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2008, 06:31 AM~11430015
> *that yours loco?
> *


That belongs to El Pintor on here. Another Ace for the DFW :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

fully wrapped frame is the shit and molded


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2008, 07:31 AM~11430015
> *that yours loco?
> *


I Wish! Danny's ( Elpintor ) Cool Dude...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2008, 11:33 PM~11428983
> *Here's The New Addition to The DFW 61 Impala Rag Family
> Elpintor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! its goin down in the DFW :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Bent Hardlines for Hell Bent


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 25 2008, 06:47 AM~11430059
> *fully wrapped frame is the shit and molded
> *


Yeah man like a moldy rice crispy treat still in the wrapper. :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 06:39 PM~11420778
> *Last pics I will see of this partial wrapped frame. Once this is done I can push on to other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably didnt need this since all I am doing is a little lay and play set up but I figure I might as well do it right since its apart.
> *


Can't wait too see it done!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 09:10 AM~11430112
> *Bent Hardlines for Hell Bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's awesome! :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 07:46 PM~11420811
> *Me and Loco 61 stopped by Chris (Texas Massacre) house so I could cut off some vert X Frame to body mounts I will be having reproduced. It was a bitch but I got them off. Thanks Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR IS REALLY COMING ALONG BRO.....CAN WAIT TO SEE THAT SHOW ROOM FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 25 2008, 08:47 AM~11430059
> *fully wrapped frame is the shit and molded
> *


theres no other way to treat a 61 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 12:37 PM~11431186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 07:10 AM~11430112
> *Bent Hardlines for Hell Bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yum!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2008, 09:33 PM~11428983
> *Here's The New Addition to The DFW 61 Impala Rag Family
> Elpintor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA, SOME ONE FINALLY BOUGHT THAT BITCH HUH? THAT ACE HAS BEEN FOR SALE FOR ALOOOOOONG TIME.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11431186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back in the day when i was young im not a kid anymore :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11431186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I miss that car sometimes. First time I ever painted a car right there.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 06:16 PM~11436752
> *I miss that car sometimes. First time I ever painted a car right there.
> *


I CAN TELL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 25 2008, 10:27 PM~11436866
> *I CAN TELL!!!  THE BROWN PAINT SAYS IT ALL! PURO CACA! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*

*THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SKIM.............*


----------



## Skim

roll of nickles like a motha fucka. If I welded like that, It would be an insult to even mold over that frame. Thats like the time I asked for some steak sauce at 'The Cattlemens Steak House' in Ft Worth one time and the cook came to my table and asked if there was something wrong with my steak. That nicca said "I hope that A1 is for that baked potato"

Big ass 6 foot 4 black fool was insulted that I asked for some A1 sauce. :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11438160
> *  roll of nickles like a motha fucka. If I welded like that, It would be an insult to even mold over that frame. Thats like the time I asked for some steak sauce at 'The Cattlemens Steak House' in Ft Worth one time and the cook came to my table and asked if there was something wrong with my steak. That nicca said "I hope that A1 is for that baked potato"
> 
> Big ass 6 foot 4 black fool was insulted that I asked for some A1 sauce. :0
> *


wahahhahahahah and i thought you're from Tayhass :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 08:37 PM~11437862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SKIM.............
> *


 :0 how much does he charge????????


----------



## MR.*512*

*THATS HOMIES HYDRAULICS WORK.........  
SO WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE A-1 SAUCE ? * :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 25 2008, 10:09 PM~11438219
> *wahahhahahahah and i thought you're from Tayhass :uh:
> *


Im from So. Cal - Inland Empire fool. lol, this was just after I moved here. Funny thing now I realize that out here, if it is a good cook that knows how to hook up a steak you dont need no A1! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 09:12 PM~11438243
> *Im from So. Cal - Inland Empire fool. lol, this was just after I moved here. Funny thing now I realize that out here, if it is a good cook that knows how to hook up a steak you dont need no A1! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: shit i got the 'get a rope' look from like 3 tables at my first high-end steak place....i know what u meanahahhaah


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11438231
> *SO WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE A-1 SAUCE ?   :biggrin:
> *


I was in a weird situation because I was now at a table full of onlookers so not to be played like a punk, I was like "fuck that shit, if I want some A1 then fuck it thats what the fuck I want!" 

I just didnt want some after that. See, I had mind control over that cook, he be like "Whatcha gonna do with that A1. But when he leave..... I'll be wantin it again. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438319
> *I was in a weird situation because I was now at a table full of onlookers so not to be played like a punk, I was like "fuck that shit, if I want some A1 then fuck it thats what the fuck I want!"
> 
> I just didnt want some after that. See, I had mind control over that cook, he be like "Whatcha gonna do with that A1. But when he leave..... I'll be wantin it again.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11438160
> *  roll of nickles like a motha fucka. If I welded like that, It would be an insult to even mold over that frame. Thats like the time I asked for some steak sauce at 'The Cattlemens Steak House' in Ft Worth one time and the cook came to my table and asked if there was something wrong with my steak. That nicca said "I hope that A1 is for that baked potato"
> 
> Big ass 6 foot 4 black fool was insulted that I asked for some A1 sauce. :0
> *


shit i put hinz 57 on my baked patato


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438319
> *I was in a weird situation because I was now at a table full of onlookers so not to be played like a punk, I was like "fuck that shit, if I want some A1 then fuck it thats what the fuck I want!"
> 
> I just didnt want some after that. See, I had mind control over that cook, he be like "Whatcha gonna do with that A1. But when he leave..... I'll be wantin it again.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: man that why i be like 'fuck hector the steak protector' ole question havin ass nikka


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 11:12 PM~11438243
> *Im from So. Cal - Inland Empire fool. lol, this was just after I moved here. Funny thing now I realize that out here, if it is a good cook that knows how to hook up a steak you dont need no A1! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 08:37 PM~11437862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SKIM.............
> *


that is Homies work... I know thoes welds anywhere.  They are doing my frame now.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 09:10 PM~11438231
> *THATS HOMIES HYDRAULICS WORK.........
> SO WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE A-1 SAUCE ?   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11438319
> *I was in a weird situation because I was now at a table full of onlookers so not to be played like a punk, I was like "fuck that shit, if I want some A1 then fuck it thats what the fuck I want!"
> 
> I just didnt want some after that. See, I had mind control over that cook, he be like "Whatcha gonna do with that A1. But when he leave..... I'll be wantin it again.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 07:37 PM~11437862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SKIM.............
> *


 :0 Hey! that looks like my old cadi frame.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11438243
> *Im from So. Cal - Inland Empire fool. lol, this was just after I moved here. Funny thing now I realize that out here, if it is a good cook that knows how to hook up a steak you dont need no A1! :biggrin:
> *


Texas nubies!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2008, 07:39 AM~11440216
> *Texas nubies!!!!
> *


I learn quick tho. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Those are some sexy welds!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 12:39 PM~11442722
> *Those are some sexy welds!
> *


word


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2008, 12:39 PM~11442718
> *I learn quick tho. :biggrin:
> *


Now he is "Hell Bent 100% Texan tell he dies."


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 PM~11439002
> *:0 Hey! that looks like my old cadi frame.
> *


*IT LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## BIG RED

HAS ANYONE ONE EVER CHECK OUT LOOSE CHANGE 911 OR LOOSE ENDS 911 ON YOUTUBE, TALKS ABOUT SOME IMPORTANT INFO ON WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ON SEPT. 11 WHO WAS REALLY DRIVING THOSE PLANES! ALSO LOOSECHANGE.COM


----------



## Infamous James

ive only checked out loosechange.org :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11447249
> *ive only checked out looseanuses.org :uh:
> *


That's too much info son.


----------



## Austin Ace

Any updated pics??????


----------



## vouges17

x2


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 04:16 PM~11452403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: G dub Waving the flag is the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 04:16 PM~11452403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Best lil clip I've seen all year.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 02:16 PM~11452403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow someone spent some time on that one LOL.


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 26 2008, 09:13 PM~11446286
> *HAS ANYONE ONE EVER CHECK OUT LOOSE CHANGE 911 OR LOOSE ENDS 911 ON YOUTUBE, TALKS ABOUT SOME IMPORTANT INFO ON WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ON SEPT. 11 WHO WAS REALLY DRIVING THOSE PLANES! ALSO LOOSECHANGE.COM
> *


VERY INTERESTING STUFF THEY TALK ABOUT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 01:05 PM~11452278
> *I'M A HORRIBLE LIER AND REALLY A BAD, BAD PERSON
> *


  TROOF


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 01:16 PM~11452403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 PM~11437862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SKIM.............
> *


that's hardcore :0 :0 :0 :0 

i bet all the guys on that hot rod forum were all with skim till these got posted up :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11420756
> *about an hour later dropped we unloaded this heavy ass frame. Its gonna be ready to pick up in about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey skim how did u get that frame with the rotiserie on the trailer and off trying to figure out how im gona do it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 27 2008, 02:07 PM~11452306
> *Any updated pics??????
> *


I should have more tomorrow. Heres the 1 piece bumper bracket extensions that my homie made for me. There are bolted to the ends of the rear bumper brackets to allow 1 piece bumpers to work.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 27 2008, 11:31 PM~11457793
> *hey skim how did u get that frame with the rotiserie on the trailer and off trying to figure out how im gona do it
> *


That rotisserie has wheels on it so we lifetd the front onto the trailer then I backed the trailer up underneath it. Then we just rolled it off at the shop.


----------



## fortworthmex

*TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP* :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I know its going slow lately but Im not tying to rush on it anymore so whenever its done its gonna be done the best I can build it. But I did get some things done today after all. I know its nothing signifigant but to me its slowly geting there.

Heres the deckild after I seam sealed it a couple days ago. I wanted to give it a few days to dry so I could trim the seam sealer back with a razor blade.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2008, 12:18 AM~11457666
> *that's hardcore  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> i bet all the guys on that hot rod forum were all with skim till these got posted up  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha


----------



## fortworthmex

are the floor pans supposed to fit snug agains the floor braces???they aint fittin for shit on my car unless im doin somethin wrong.... :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 PM~11465494
> *hahaha
> *


they thought it was gonna be a HOT ROD


----------



## Skim

Laid down some etch primer. I will use the stud welder to lift those dents out of the hood.



















as you can see Im going to have to cut out and patch this section.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 09:08 PM~11465509
> *they thought it was gonna be a HOT ROD
> *


yea, they were like "what the dagnabbit is that donut lookin thang fur? i thought he was buildin a racin frame, but by the the looks of it, i think he's building one of those jumpin beans" ********* laughing*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 08:07 PM~11465500
> *are the floor pans supposed to fit snug agains the floor braces???they aint fittin for shit on my car unless im doin somethin wrong.... :angry:
> *


Yes they are supposed to fit snug. If you look back when I did mine, I pre driled the holes in them that I would fill and plug weld them to the floor braces but first I ran self tapping screws in the floors to the braces to suck the floors down tight to the braces then I plug welded them to the braces, removed the self tappers and then welded those holes up too.


----------



## Skim

Finally got my spindles all torn apart to get ready to drop off at the chrome platers.


----------



## Skim

I also got all of my tie rods and center link apart to get chromed and Im running the 605 gear box so I used the non power centerlink but I have a question, do I use the non power steering pitman arm on the 605 gear box?


----------



## God's Son2

LOOKING GOOD SKIM MY FRIEND. COME AND SCOOP ME UP WHEN YOURE FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I actually have 2 sets of spindles and center links.










Another question I have is about these parts. So can these be purchased brand new or will the chromng process mess up the pivot balls of the tie rod ends?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Yup. You ought to buy some new tie rod ends, them bitches have seen there best days umpteen years ago. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:23 PM~11465645
> *Yup. You ought to buy some new tie rod ends, them bitches have seen there best days umpteen years ago.  :0
> *


Thats Exactly what I needed to know, now what about the center link, do they make those new too?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 08:18 PM~11465602
> *I also got all of my tie rods and center link apart to get chromed and Im running the 605 gear box so I used the non power centerlink but I have a question, do I use the non power steering pitman arm on the 605 gear box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11465685
> *Thats Exactly what I needed to know, now what about the center link, do they make those new too?
> *


Your centerlink looks to be ok, just make sure you remove the ball and dust shield prior to chrome.


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 09:14 PM~11465560
> *Yes they are supposed to fit snug. If you look back when I did mine, I pre driled the holes in them that I would fill and plug weld them to the floor braces but first I ran self tapping screws in the floors to the braces to suck the floors down tight to the braces then I plug welded them to the braces, removed the self tappers and then welded those holes up too.
> *


cool imma have to get me some screws then..thanks for the advice :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

MOOG makes some nice new tie rod ends.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11465707-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your centerlink looks to be ok, just make sure you remove the ball and dust shield prior to chrome.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11465708
> *cool imma have to get me some screws then..thanks for the advice :biggrin:
> *


theGRINCH taught me to do that  Im just passing it on to you :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 28 2008, 10:12 PM~11465547
> *yea, they were like "what the dagnabbit is that donut lookin thang fur? i thought he was buildin a racin frame, but by the the looks of it, i think he's building one of those jumpin beans" ********* laughing*
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11465739
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Idler doesn't matter I've seen them with both, Problemadic is sporting a PS idler with a 605 and its moves fine.

Tape up your threads on the rod ends real good too. Are you going to chrome the castle nuts or simulated wood grain?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 08:27 PM~11465685
> *Thats Exactly what I needed to know, now what about the center link, do they make those new too?
> *


try here 
http://www.kanter.com/


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11465707
> *Your centerlink looks to be ok, just make sure you remove the ball and dust shield prior to chrome.
> *



Which centerlink should be used for 605 gearbox... manual or power centerlink?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11465602
> *I also got all of my tie rods and center link apart to get chromed and Im running the 605 gear box so I used the non power centerlink but I have a question, do I use the non power steering pitman arm on the 605 gear box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was told for the 605 conversion you need manual center link from a 63-64 and your supposed to use the pitman arm from the 63-64 manual center link.

Again not 100% sure if thats right but what i was told and a few people have bought manual center links and pitmans from me for 605 conversion.


----------



## Skim

I thought the 61-64 center links were all the same? :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 28 2008, 08:34 PM~11466352
> *i was told for the 605 conversion you need manual center link from a 63-64 and your supposed to use the pitman arm from the 63-64 manual center link.
> 
> Again not 100% sure if thats right but what i was told and a few people have bought manual center links and pitmans from me for 605 conversion.
> *


i believe this to be true as well, thats why they are harder to come by as well, i had a bitch of a time finding one, never did locally, luckily "the grinch" hooked me up. :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 09:28 PM~11467181
> *I thought the 61-64 center links were all the same? :dunno:
> *


no, the manual centerlinks, like the one i got are way better looking IMO, they dont have that ugly joint at the end where the pitman attaches, instead the pitman has a joint on it.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 07:21 PM~11465621
> *I actually have 2 sets of spindles and center links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question I have is about these parts. So can these be purchased brand new or will the chromng process mess up the pivot balls of the tie rod ends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SHOULD PAINT THE MIDDLE PIECE OF THE TIE RODS TO ADD CONTRAST :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 28 2008, 10:29 PM~11467198
> *i believe this to be true as well, thats why they are harder to come by as well, i had a bitch of a time finding one, never did locally, luckily "the grinch" hooked me up. :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck kinda shit is that. :0 Here I did all that work for nothin. Its good I ask questions first. Fuckin Grinch better hook me up :0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 07:21 PM~11465621
> *I actually have 2 sets of spindles and center links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question I have is about these parts. So can these be purchased brand new or will the chromng process mess up the pivot balls of the tie rod ends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REPLACE WITH NEW ONES ALL TIE RODS ENDS A BUDDY CHROMES SOME OLD ONES AND HIS SHIT WAS SLOPPY ALL DOWN THE ROAD COULDNT EVEN GO ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11467261
> *REPLACE WITH NEW ONES ALL TIE RODS ENDS A BUDDY CHROMES SOME OLD ONES AND HIS SHIT WAS SLOPPY ALL DOWN THE ROAD COULDNT EVEN GO ON THE FREEWAY
> *


Thats exactly what Seth told me happened to him!


----------



## MR.64wagon

last min custom....... sell all that new in a kit^^^^^


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11467289
> *last min custom....... sell all that new in a kit^^^^^
> *


cuanto


----------



## 6Deuced

hers a pic of my centerlink


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 28 2008, 10:36 PM~11467312
> *hers a pic of my centerlink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn thats a trip, beautiful! looped on both ends, arent the P/S centerlinks kinda like that?


----------



## Coca Pearl

HERE YOU GO SKIM STARTING ON THE SCOUT.......  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424097


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 09:30 PM~11465728
> *MOOG makes some nice new tie rod ends.
> *


X2, if you are going to get new suspension parts the best is MOOG. They are a little higher than the regulars but they last way longer too. That's all that Sears Auto Center used back when I worked for them in the early 90s.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Aug 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11466352-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was told for the 605 conversion you need manual center link from a 63-64 and your supposed to use the pitman arm from the 63-64 manual center link.
> 
> Again not 100% sure if thats right but what i was told and a few people have bought manual center links and pitmans from me for 605 conversion.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not so true , if you have a 59-62 manual center link , then you must use a 59-62 manual pitman arm
> if you have a 63-64 manual center link then you must use a 63-64 manual pitman arm
> 63-64 manual pitman arm will not work on 59-62 center link
> another note , the 59-60 also has another small piece needed if converting to a 605 from a factory style power assist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 11:28 PM~11467181
> *I thought the 61-64 center links were all the same? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 61-62 has a stud on the gear box side
> 63-64 is open on both sides
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 PM~11467198
> *i believe this to be true as well, thats why they are harder to come by as well, i had a bitch of a time finding one, never did locally, luckily "the grinch" hooked me up. :biggrin:
> *


thats crazy , you had to make a call 2000 miles away to get that part , i would like to get some parts from this guy "the GRINCH" haha , glad to be able to help you 


> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 28 2008, 11:32 PM~11467242-->
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck kinda shit is that. :0 Here I did all that work for nothin. Its good I ask questions first. Fuckin Grinch better hook me up :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASK AND YE SHALL RECIEVE , must have had a brain fart with all them dog pecker G-NATS flying around in yo shop
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 28 2008, 11:34 PM~11467261
> *REPLACE WITH NEW ONES ALL TIE RODS ENDS A BUDDY CHROMES SOME OLD ONES AND HIS SHIT WAS SLOPPY ALL DOWN THE ROAD COULDNT EVEN GO ON THE FREEWAY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree , if chroming for sure , go to your local auto parts store and get all new tie rod ends , most of the time they are cheaper than these guys that offer it in a kit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 PM~11467428
> *damn thats a trip, beautiful! looped on both ends, arent the P/S centerlinks kinda like that?
> *


they do look alot nicer , the down fall in my oppinion is they are non adjustable , unlike the 59-62 they are adjustable so if you ever get play in the suspension you can adjust them 



*(0\UlU/0)*


----------



## the GRINCH

*(o\UU/o)* HAHA , WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT SHIT FOOL ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 28 2008, 09:36 PM~11467312
> *hers a pic of my centerlink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



doesnt hubbards repop that style centerlink?????

If not hubbards I know I have seen someone who does........Probably easier and cheaper then trying to track down an og one.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 29 2008, 11:06 AM~11470934
> *(o\UU/o) HAHA , WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT SHIT FOOL ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> *


I know about that lol. I went to oreilly's and they said they can get the moog tierods and they were 40 each for the short tierods and like 75 each for the longer ones. That seemed a little high or is that about right. If that's the going price I might as well get them.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

EMPTY YOUR PM BOX!!! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 03:38 PM~11472169
> *I know about that lol. I went to oreilly's and they said they can get the moog tierods and they were 40 each for the short tierods and like 75 each for the longer ones. That seemed a little high or is that about right. If that's the going price I might as well get them.
> *


*Cheap ass*


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 02:38 PM~11472169
> *I know about that lol. I went to oreilly's and they said they can get the moog tierods and they were 40 each for the short tierods and like 75 each for the longer ones. That seemed a little high or is that about right. If that's the going price I might as well get them.
> *


I JUST VERY WELL MAY HAVE SOME NOS ONES LAYING AROUND :biggrin: BUT YEA THATS ABOUT GOING RATE , AND THEY DO MAKE THE REPOP CENTER LINKS 63-64 STYLE , 140.00


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 02:38 PM~11472169
> *I know about that lol. I went to oreilly's and they said they can get the moog tierods and they were 40 each for the short tierods and like 75 each for the longer ones. That seemed a little high or is that about right. If that's the going price I might as well get them.
> *


I got a few Moog parts last year from rockauto.com. They are not bad at all on Moog parts. The inner MOOG Part # ES597 is $48.79  and the outer MOOG Part # ES323L is only $25.79. :0
Check out how SOME 348-409 guys think cars with juice need to be rescued and taken away from "*******". :0 :guns: 
http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14515 
Now I know why some had a bad attitude towards me when I mentioned the trouble I was having with a guy trying to get me on my car. :banghead: I guess its the small wheels from the picture in my avitar(sp). :tears:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 29 2008, 03:22 PM~11473525
> *I got a few Moog parts last year from rockauto.com. They are not bad at all on Moog parts. The inner MOOG Part # ES597 is $48.79  and the outer MOOG Part # ES323L is only $25.79. :0
> Check out how SOME 348-409 guys think cars with juice need to be rescued and taken away from "*******". :0 :guns:
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14515
> Now I know why some had a bad attitude towards me when I mentioned the trouble I was having with a guy trying to get me on my car. :banghead: I guess its the small wheels from the picture in my avitar(sp). :tears:
> *


 wow, just read all the posts on that thread and went to reread it and they are slowly deleting all posts.........

there are some truely ignorant racist people in this world!!!!!!!!!!

Here is a quote from the adminstrator:

I had to get rid of a few low riders who thought they'd come in here and cause trouble.

I know we insulted them and I don't blame them for being mad at that but I and alot of others here simply don't believe in Low riders or what they do to these poor cars. Nothing they say will change my feelings on that. Yes, that's my personal opinion but since we do not have a low rider forum and do not cater to them, this topic is over and they are banned.


Bob

And I did not see where any lowriders made any disrespectful comments. topix started with a guy posting a link to a 61 imapla with hydros and they started calling lowriders "retarded" and "severly retarded" and then one guy says "I know who he is voting for president" and another guys says "I dont think there is a Mendoza on the ballot".

If anything I am extremely proud of how the "lowriders"(more then several from this site) replied to the personal and racist attacks and I think its clear who the more mature riders are.

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 01:38 PM~11472169
> *I know about that lol. I went to oreilly's and they said they can get the moog tierods and they were 40 each for the short tierods and like 75 each for the longer ones. That seemed a little high or is that about right. If that's the going price I might as well get them.
> *


you didn't even ck the website I gave you outer tie rods are like $18 and inner $32 this people are the best in restoration parts
Kanter.com
btw they have center links and pitman arms


----------



## MR.64wagon

around 285.00 for the whole kit


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got another one today 35 above .500 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 29 2008, 05:21 PM~11473904
> *you didn't even ck the website I gave you outer  tie rods are like $18 and inner $32 this people are the best in restoration parts
> Kanter.com
> btw they have center links and pitman arms
> *


I didn't see your post its hard checking this from my sidekick since they banned lil from work.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 06:00 PM~11474921
> *I didn't see your post its hard checking this from my sidekick since they banned lil from work.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM~11473525
> *Check out how SOME 348-409 guys think cars with juice need to be rescued and taken away from "*******". :0 :guns:
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14515
> Now I know why some had a bad attitude towards me when I mentioned the trouble I was having with a guy trying to get me on my car. :banghead: I guess its the small wheels from the picture in my avitar(sp). :tears:
> *


Yeah some people are just that way unfortunately.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 10:00 PM~11474921
> *I didn't see your post its hard checking this from my sidekick since they banned lil from work.
> *


HA! I wondered why your azz picked one of them sidekicks up. I thought you was playin' multiple strange.


----------



## BThompsonTX

Tony-

I've got the tie rod ends for you. You really need to come by so you can go through my shit.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 29 2008, 05:14 PM~11473853
> *wow, just read all the posts on that thread and went to reread it and they are slowly deleting all posts.........
> 
> there are some truely ignorant racist people in this world!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is a quote from the adminstrator:
> 
> I had to get rid of a few low riders who thought they'd come in here and cause trouble.
> 
> I know we insulted them and I don't blame them for being mad at that but I and alot of others here simply don't believe in Low riders or what they do to these poor cars. Nothing they say will change my feelings on that. Yes, that's my personal opinion but since we do not have a low rider forum and do not cater to them, this topic is over and they are banned.
> Bob
> 
> And I did not see where any lowriders made any disrespectful comments. topix started with a guy posting a link to a 61 imapla with hydros and they started calling lowriders "retarded" and "severly retarded" and then one guy says "I know who he is voting for president" and another guys says "I dont think there is a Mendoza on the ballot".
> 
> If anything I am extremely proud of how the "lowriders"(more then several from this site) replied to the personal and racist attacks and I think its clear who the more mature riders are.
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


They deleted my post and I didn't even say anything bad :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 10:47 PM~11475207
> *They deleted my post and I didn't even say anything bad :uh:
> *


Thats because you're Hell Bent on building a lowrider, so they axed you.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 07:47 PM~11475207
> *They deleted my post and I didn't even say anything bad :uh:
> *


I read both pages went back to make sure I read all the crap I thought I did and I saw one by one has he started deleting posts.......

If I remember correctly you said something like wow I cant beleive these comments or something, and you didnt even say anything negative.

Just amazes me how closed minded some people are and the racism that still runs rampent accross the US even though I dont never see it where I live.......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 09:47 PM~11475207
> *They deleted my post and I didn't even say anything bad :uh:
> *


Those Fooooggots
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11475196
> *Tony-
> 
> I've got the tie rod ends for you.  You really need to come by so you can go through my shit.
> *


Damn man you had the 605 and the links. You da man fa sho! Lol.


----------



## BThompsonTX

I told you had had some shit! I have everything new for the front suspension and steering but I need to keep some of it until I start fixing my car. I still need to figure out what was bent.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 29 2008, 06:46 PM~11475196
> *Tony-
> 
> I've got the tie rod ends for you.  You really need to come by so you can go through my shit box.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2008, 09:00 PM~11474921
> *I didn't see your post its hard checking this from my sidekick since they banned lil from work.
> *


HEY FOOL YOU GET THOSE PICS ? ? ? ? ? ? 
THIS FOOL RUNNING TO THE PARKING LOT TO GET IN HIS "SIDEKICK" TO CHECK SOME LIL , TRYIN TO BE INCOGNITO :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

Tony,get my last PM with buick questions???let me know


----------



## buffitout




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 02:08 PM~11472438
> *Cheap ass
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 30 2008, 04:04 AM~11477174
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM~11473525
> *
> Check out how SOME 348-409 guys think cars with juice need to be rescued and taken away from "*******". :0 :guns:
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14515
> Now I know why some had a bad attitude towards me when I mentioned the trouble I was having with a guy trying to get me on my car. :banghead: I guess its the small wheels from the picture in my avitar(sp). :tears:
> *


Now you guys see the other side of it, when someone says they like air or big wheels most people do the same shit on this site. Specially to donks, I agree some look horrible but most look real good


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 30 2008, 12:06 PM~11478022
> *Now you guys see the other side of it, when someone says they like air or big wheels most people do the same shit on this site. Specially to donks, I agree some look horrible but most look real good
> *


I believe if you are a true car guy/girl you can like any car that is done with taste.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 30 2008, 10:27 AM~11478103
> *I believe if you are a true car guy/girl you can like any car that is done with taste.
> *


X1,000,000


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 30 2008, 12:27 PM~11478103
> *I believe if you are a true car guy/girl you can like any car that is done with taste.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 30 2008, 09:27 AM~11478103
> *I believe if you are a true car guy/girl you can like any car that is done with taste.
> *


That is true!


----------



## Reyna Bros

QUOTE(astro64a409 @ Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM) 

Check out how SOME 348-409 guys think cars with juice need to be rescued and taken away from "*******". 
http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14515 
Now I know why some had a bad attitude towards me when I mentioned the trouble I was having with a guy trying to get me on my car. I guess its the small wheels from the picture in my avitar(sp). 



THERE ARE TWO THINGS YOU CAN'T CHANGE IN LIFE IGNORANCE AND POVERTY. IT'S PEOPLE LIKE THAT, THAT REMINDS ME HOW FAR WE'VE COME. :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

Its gonna take some time.


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11475288
> *Those Fooooggots
> :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck are this hot roders doing in here invading this lowrider topic???


----------



## northwestG

does the windsheild from a 4 door 61 fit a 2 door? and same wit the back window? I have a 4 door comin and it has all good glass.


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2008, 12:18 AM~11457666
> *that's hardcore  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> i bet all the guys on that hot rod forum were all with skim till these got posted up  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is this what caused it??? :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 30 2008, 11:27 AM~11478103
> *I believe if you are a true car guy/girl you can like any car that is done with taste.
> *


Not everyone's tast is the same so who is to say when something was done with tast?  :dunno: I personaly don'tlike the DONK style but I don't bash it either. Some of the guys with DONK cars spend some serious money on their cars that I would have spend in a different manner but who is to say my style is right and their style is wrong?  Therefore, I just stay quiet.  You don't necessarily have to like someone's tast but some people over do it talking ignorant.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 30 2008, 02:17 PM~11479127
> *does the windsheild from a 4 door 61 fit a 2 door? and same wit the back window?  I have a 4 door comin and it has all good glass.
> *


I believe the windshield will fit the bubbletop but the rear window will not.


----------



## BThompsonTX

1961-1962 Chevrolet 4 Dr Sedan Back glass Fits Chevrolet Models: 

•1961 2 Dr Sedan 
•1961 2 Dr Utility Sedan 
•1961-62 4 Dr Sedan 

1961-1962 Chevrolet Impala 4 Dr Hardtop Back Glass Fits Chevrolet Models:

•1961-1962 Chevrolet Impala 4 Dr Hardtop


1961 Chevrolet Impala 2 Dr Hardtop Back Glass Fits Chevrolet Models :

•1961 Impala 2 Dr Hardtop 
•1962 Bel Air 2 Dr Hardtop (Bubbletop_ 

Front Windshield Fits Chevrolet Models 

•1961 Impala 2 Dr Hardtop 
•1962 Bel Air 2 Dr Hardtop 
•1961-62 Impala 4 Dr Hardtop 
•1961-62 Impala, Biscayne, Bel Air 2 Dr Sedan 
•1961 2 Dr Utility Sedan 
•1961-62 Impala, Biscayne, Bel Air 4 Dr Sedan 
•1961 2 Dr Wagon 
•1961-1962 4 Dr Wagon


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2008, 02:47 PM~11472244
> *EMPTY YOUR PM BOX!!! :angry:
> *


X2, no offense brotha.What he said. ^^^


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 29 2008, 11:18 PM~11476399
> *Tony,get my last PM with buick questions???let me know
> *


guess not


----------



## Skim

I will have to empty the pm box once I get on a regular computer this sucks.


----------



## FiveNine619

what it do


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11480855
> *what is the meaning of life?
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 06:33 PM~11480884
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 10:34 PM~11480894
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre

What's up BThompsonTX this is Chris with the 63 good to see you on lay it low.


----------



## REV. chuck

WTF is the hold up here 


not like you building it from scratch or anything fuck :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 31 2008, 12:43 AM~11481820
> *What's up BThompsonTX this is Chris with the 63 good to see you on lay it low.
> *


Dude! So, you get working on that 63 yet? I might have to come take that seat back if you haven't. Tony said he wants it! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 30 2008, 03:35 PM~11479473
> *1961-1962 Chevrolet 4 Dr Sedan Back glass Fits Chevrolet Models:
> 
> •1961 2 Dr Sedan
> •1961 2 Dr Utility Sedan
> •1961-62 4 Dr Sedan
> 
> 1961-1962 Chevrolet Impala 4 Dr Hardtop Back Glass Fits Chevrolet Models:
> 
> •1961-1962 Chevrolet Impala 4 Dr Hardtop
> 1961 Chevrolet Impala 2 Dr Hardtop Back Glass Fits Chevrolet Models :
> 
> •1961 Impala 2 Dr Hardtop
> •1962 Bel Air 2 Dr Hardtop (Bubbletop_
> 
> Front Windshield Fits Chevrolet Models
> 
> •1961  Impala 2 Dr Hardtop
> •1962  Bel Air 2 Dr Hardtop
> •1961-62 Impala 4 Dr Hardtop
> •1961-62 Impala, Biscayne, Bel Air 2 Dr Sedan
> •1961  2 Dr Utility Sedan
> •1961-62 Impala, Biscayne, Bel Air 4 Dr Sedan
> •1961 2 Dr Wagon
> •1961-1962 4 Dr Wagon
> *



good info thanx


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Layitlow is blocked from my work computer also.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 30 2008, 12:42 PM~11478962
> *QUOTE(astro64a409 @ Aug 29 2008, 04:22 PM)
> 
> Check out how SOME 348-409 guys think cars with juice need to be rescued and taken away from "*******".
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14515
> Now I know why some had a bad attitude towards me when I mentioned the trouble I was having with a guy trying to get me on my car.  I guess its the small wheels from the picture in my avitar(sp).
> THERE ARE TWO THINGS YOU CAN'T CHANGE IN LIFE IGNORANCE AND POVERTY.  IT'S PEOPLE LIKE THAT, THAT REMINDS ME HOW FAR WE'VE COME.   :nicoderm:
> *



Not to get off Skim's PROJECT, but....I can remember buying these cars in decent shape for $300 to a GRAND, all day long. (usually for alot less) Back then, they were "****** CARS" . The Guys on that forum, were buying Camaro Z28'S, Mustangs and Trans Ams, because they were the latest fashion statement.

These are the same fuckers that made fun of the "*******" for holding on to "THEIR" treasures. Now, they are feeling nostalgic and they are once again, "THEIRS"....LOL!

I have seen trends come and go and IMPALA'S have stood the test of time. I am glad to see that.....

I give SKIM mad props for rescuing that ACE, from wherever he found it.


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2008, 01:37 PM~11483314
> *Not to get off Skim's PROJECT, but....I can remember buying these cars in decent shape for $300 to a GRAND, all day long. (usually for alot less) Back then, they were "****** CARS" . The Guys on that forum, were buying Camaro Z28'S, Mustangs and Trans Ams, because they were the latest fashion statement.
> 
> These are the same fuckers that made fun of the "*******" for holding on to "THEIR" treasures. Now, they are feeling nostalgic and they are once again, "THEIRS"....LOL!
> 
> I have seen trends come and go and IMPALA'S have stood the test of time. I am glad to see that.....
> 
> I give SKIM mad props for rescuing that ACE, from wherever he found it.
> *


That must have been what happened here, there are camaros, firebirds, challengers, trans ams, novas, and chevelles for days around here. I wish you could still buy these cars for $300-$1000 I'd have plenty. I'd like to find a bubble or 61 rag myself.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

The whole thing with that site is most of the ignorant comments made are from dudes who claim they are true car guys. Sit around in tighty whities jacking off to pictures of 348 and 409 engines and don't know a fucking thing else. If all impala's were completely stock and all painted red like most of the dudes on that site paint them there would be no difference from one impala to the next. You need to see those cars fixed up as lowriders, lowrods, gassers, and hotrods to really appreciate what time and money has been put into them. If you throw the same red, white, or black on every one of them you might as well change the name to corvette. I agree there should be a chevy rescue team but we should all get together and rescue these cars from fields, woods, and farms. I would rather see an impala fixed up as any style of car than to see it rotting away in a field.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2008, 08:27 PM~11480851
> *I will have to empty the pm box once I get on a regular computer this sucks.
> *


How come you got workowned from LIL?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2008, 08:44 AM~11482943
> *Layitlow is blocked from my work computer also.
> *


WORKCOMPUTEROWNED!!


----------



## Skim

Thanks brian for hooking me up with the sound deadener for the floors. Last thing I need is a ratchet to land on the floor pans and put an outie dent in it.

Wednesday I take another trip to the chrome shop. Im going to dissasemble the ford 9" rear end to get converted to impala and add the wishbone mount to the center and then have it all chromed. Nows the time to get the undercarriage chroming done because the frame is going to be finished pretty soon.


----------



## badwayz30

hey skim you got some skirts in stock


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2008, 04:17 PM~11484268
> *Thanks brian for hooking me up with the sound deadener for the floors. Last thing I need is a ratchet to land on the floor pans and put an outie dent in it.
> 
> Wednesday I take another trip to the chrome shop. Im going to dissasemble the ford 9" rear end to get converted to impala and add the wishbone mount to the center and then have it all chromed. Nows the time to get the undercarriage chroming done because the frame is going to be finished pretty soon.
> *


What time you going out to the chromers? I'll get all of the front end stuff together and bring it by so you can get it done as well.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 31 2008, 05:19 PM~11484733
> *What time you going out to the chromers?  I'll get all of the front end stuff together and bring it by so you can get it done as well.
> *


Im going to try to leave on thursday morning after 9 to avoid the traffic. 
I know right now it seems like progress is slow but with work the way its been, 40 and 60 hours a week doesn't leave me a whole lot of time to do much but its getting there slowly.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2008, 11:37 AM~11483314
> *Not to get off Skim's PROJECT, but....I can remember buying these cars in decent shape for $300 to a GRAND, all day long. (usually for alot less) Back then, they were "****** CARS" . The Guys on that forum, were buying Camaro Z28'S, Mustangs and Trans Ams, because they were the latest fashion statement.
> 
> These are the same fuckers that made fun of the "*******" for holding on to "THEIR" treasures. Now, they are feeling nostalgic and they are once again, "THEIRS"....LOL!
> 
> I have seen trends come and go and IMPALA'S have stood the test of time. I am glad to see that.....
> 
> I give SKIM mad props for rescuing that ACE, from wherever he found it.
> *



they are no more ignorant then you and your racial undertones with that post.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 29 2008, 11:18 PM~11476399
> *Tony,get my last PM with buick questions???let me know
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 31 2008, 07:15 PM~11484969
> *they are no more ignorant then you  and your racial undertones  with that post.
> *


  racial undertones?


----------



## God's Son2

Skim check this out- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oTMosZ76b8&feature=related


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 31 2008, 06:21 PM~11485005
> *:dunno:
> *


No my inbox is full and I can't clear it until I get on a computer. I've been posting from my sidekick the past 3 days it sucks.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2008, 10:45 PM~11485884
> *No my inbox is full and I can't clear it until I get on a computer. I've been posting from my sidekick the past 3 days it sucks.
> *


You got 2 61 rags and no computer? How much is a computer worth to you? I got 2, you can have both...for a vert. Fuck, I'll build you computer for a vert.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 31 2008, 04:15 PM~11484969
> *they are no more ignorant then you  and your racial undertones  with that post.
> *



for fuck sakes chuck go sell some driftwood or something :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2008, 06:08 PM~11484941
> *Im going to try to leave on thursday morning after 9 to avoid the traffic.
> I know right now it seems like progress is slow but with work the way its been, 40 and 60 hours a week doesn't leave me a whole lot of time to do much but its getting there slowly.
> *


More chedder for the rags :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 03:16 PM~11452403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 1 2008, 12:09 AM~11486968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that video is funny. i thought it was real until he shot him the bird. i thought he was really splashing him lol. check out this video- it has more scenes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhjwnsVUeto


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

That clip tears me up, I laughed so hard I was crying the first time I watched it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 1 2008, 08:51 AM~11488490
> *That clip tears me up, I laughed so hard I was crying the first time I watched it.
> *


I LIKE THE YOUTUBE VERSION WHERE HE DOES THE BOOBIE TWISTER ON HIM


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

That was my first time seeing that one, good shit though.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 31 2008, 05:15 PM~11484969
> *they are no more ignorant then you  and your racial undertones  with that post.
> *



What racial undertones? And who in the fuck are you calling ignorant?


----------



## Hialeah56

I'm lost is this page still about hellbent 61?  :dunno: 
NEED NEW PICS 
I need my fix man 
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 1 2008, 07:10 PM~11492414
> *I'm lost is this page still about hellbent 61?    :dunno:
> NEED NEW PICS
> I need my fix man
> :biggrin:
> *


I know but know Im waiting on stuff to be done like chrome and other stuff I dont have much control over but I will have more very soon. Give it a day or so.


----------



## MR.*512*

*WHATS UP WITH THE FRAME SKIM ? *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 1 2008, 09:01 PM~11493418
> *WHATS UP WITH THE FRAME SKIM ?
> *


Im still waiting :0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2008, 08:03 PM~11493449
> *Im still waiting :0
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX

He thinks that just because he works alot he doesn't have time to work on HellBent. I think he has lost the love for it and going to turn it into a hotrod. At least that's what he said during breakfast yesterday! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2008, 10:03 PM~11493449
> *Im still waiting :0
> *


I SHOULD HAVE WENT AND CHECK ON THE PROGRESS FOR YOU WHILE I WAS IN FORT WORTH SATURDAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Any pics of the frame so far????


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2008, 06:28 PM~11492093
> *What racial undertones? And who in the fuck are you calling ignorant?
> *



you


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 1 2008, 10:00 PM~11494118
> *He thinks that just because he works alot he doesn't have time to work on HellBent.  I think he has lost the love for it and going to turn it into a hotrod.  At least that's what he said during breakfast yesterday!  :0
> *


:0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2008, 11:07 AM~11496284
> *:0 :0
> *


Hot Rod Herring that Hoe!


----------



## Hialeah56

Lowrod this bitch like the 62


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Sep 2 2008, 07:08 AM~11496291-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Rod Herring that Hoe!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hialeah56_@Sep 2 2008, 04:06 PM~11500604
> *Lowrod this bitch like the 62
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2008, 06:16 PM~11492478
> * Give it a day or so.
> *



*Fuck that.*
Pics. Now.

:cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

just signed up on 348-409.com

cant wait to post up my 409 on 14" Zenith's

hahahah

nice build, skim. show it to me when i get to denton in oct. (but only after some bbq)


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

We need pics skim, BThompsonTX that was a nice looking 62 you had...you'll come back harder next time.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 2 2008, 08:34 PM~11501389
> *We need pics skim, BThompsonTX that was a nice looking 62 you had...you'll come back harder next time.
> *



Thanks for the compliment! I am getting close to finally getting the check from the insurance company. Once received, I will be ordering everything that I wanted to put on the car! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11502037
> *Thanks for the compliment!  I am getting close to finally getting the check from the insurance company.  Once received, I will be ordering everything that I wanted to put on the car!  :biggrin:
> *


Get r done!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 2 2008, 10:47 PM~11502156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x61!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This pic makes Tony piss his pants everyday that he had to pickup some pampers.


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 2 2008, 07:47 PM~11502156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha!! Good call.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 2 2008, 08:28 PM~11501330
> *just signed up on 348-409.com
> 
> cant wait to post up my 409 on 14" Zenith's
> 
> hahahah
> 
> nice build, skim. show it to me when i get to denton in oct. (but only after some bbq)
> *


14's are for hot rods


----------



## God's Son2

dddddddrrrrrrrooooooooop


----------



## west coast ridaz

any new pics skim


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 3 2008, 06:26 PM~11510897
> *14's are for hot rods
> *


disagree. i want that 60's period look. 14" 72 spoke cross laced Z's do that. I wanted the higher profile to cruise with, as it has a powerglide and a 336 diff.

it does 40mph rolling burnouts with ease!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 3 2008, 06:55 PM~11511271
> *disagree. i want that 60's period look. 14" 72 spoke cross laced Z's do that. I wanted the higher profile to cruise with, as it has a powerglide and a 336 diff.
> 
> it does 40mph rolling burnouts with ease!
> *


You have to forgive him he dont know what the hell he talking about


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2008, 09:09 PM~11511433
> *You have to forgive him he dont know what the hell he talking about
> *


so we ridin 14'z now? i thought 13's wers in?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 3 2008, 07:15 PM~11511505
> *so we ridin 14'z now? i thought 13's wers in?
> *


Ride what ever your style is,dont ride it just b/c thats what everyone else is doing and as far as me riding 14 lol sorry man but im riding 22's


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 3 2008, 08:55 PM~11511271
> *disagree. i want that 60's period look. 14" 72 spoke cross laced Z's do that. I wanted the higher profile to cruise with, as it has a powerglide and a 336 diff.
> 
> it does 40mph rolling burnouts with ease!
> *


whatever floats your imp. you could put 13'z on it with knuckles in the springs to lift it up, maybe some air shocks in the back. i understand you dont want to mess up the underneath. it will look good either way. i had 14 inch roadster ko's on my 63 impala. What size tire are you running?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2008, 09:22 PM~11511592
> *Ride what ever your style is,dont ride it just b/c thats what everyone else is doing and as far as me riding 14 lol sorry man but im riding 22's
> *


thats true, i was only joking with him. i'll ride 13's up to 30's. it dont matter to me. i would ride 12's if they made them


----------



## SoTexCustomz

this is not off topic, wheres the pics skim!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Sep 3 2008, 09:26 PM~11511639
> *this is not off topic, wheres the pics skim!!
> *


be patient with him. he has been working a lot and has been away from home. he will post them up after the progrees has been done.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 3 2008, 06:55 PM~11511271
> *disagree. i want that 60's period look. 14" 72 spoke cross laced Z's do that. I wanted the higher profile to cruise with, as it has a powerglide and a 336 diff.
> 
> it does 40mph rolling burnouts with ease!
> *


I like 14 inch cross laced Z's


----------



## Maximus1959

Skim...post more pic's...good topic!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 3 2008, 07:55 PM~11511271
> *disagree. i want that 60's period look. 14" 72 spoke cross laced Z's do that. I wanted the higher profile to cruise with, as it has a powerglide and a 336 diff.
> 
> it does 40mph rolling burnouts with ease!
> *


I roll 14s all day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emhomie626

WHERE ARE THE PICS?


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Sep 3 2008, 10:43 AM~11505782-->
> 
> 
> 
> x61!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-steamboat_@Sep 3 2008, 12:50 PM~11506598
> *Haha!! Good call.
> *





:yes:


----------



## fortworthmex

TTMFT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 3 2008, 07:41 PM~11511084
> *any new pics skim
> *


I will post some later on tonight. just finished laying the sound deadener on the floors. in the morning I will start working on it all day long. My frame is supposed to be finished sunday.


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2008, 11:26 PM~11532414
> *I will post some later on tonight. just finished laying the sound deadener on the floors. in the morning I will start working on it all day long. My frame is supposed to be finished sunday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 06:42 PM~10741174
> *Welded in. Now all I have is a little grinding left to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protected the pan with some bubble sheeting so it dont get scratched. Now I can finish the rest of the bottom of the car.
> *


hey skim did u overlap the trunk pan on the old trunk or butt weld and did u seam seal the bottom or weld it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 6 2008, 12:22 AM~11532881
> *hey skim did u overlap the trunk pan on the old trunk or butt weld and did u seam seal the bottom or weld it
> *


 I overlapped it 3/4 of an inch all the way around the top then welded it, grinded it down and used dynaglas on the top, blocked it flat and seam sealed the bottom and you cant tell from up top at all, underneath you just see where I seam sealed it but the frame covers it underneath so there was no need to weld the bottom side.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 6 2008, 12:22 AM~11532881
> *hey skim did u overlap the trunk pan on the old trunk or butt weld and did u seam seal the bottom or weld it
> *


I overlapped it 3/4 of an inch all the way around the top then welded it, grinded it down and used dynaglas on the top, blocked it flat and seam sealed the bottom and you cant tell from up top at all, underneath you just see where I seam sealed it but the frame covers it underneath so there was no need to weld the bottom side.


heres a pic.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2008, 11:27 PM~11532915
> *I overlapped it 3/4 of an inch all the way around the top then welded it, grinded it down and used dynaglas on the top, blocked it flat and seam sealed the bottom and you cant tell from up top at all, underneath you just see where I seam sealed it but the frame covers it underneath so there was no need to weld the bottom side.
> *


thanks just what i neede to no was this hard


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2008, 11:31 PM~11532952
> *I overlapped it 3/4 of an inch all the way around the top then welded it, grinded it down and used dynaglas on the top, blocked it flat and seam sealed the bottom and you cant tell from up top at all, underneath you just see where I seam sealed it but the frame covers it underneath so there was no need to weld the bottom side.
> heres a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep cant even tell looks good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 6 2008, 12:33 AM~11532961
> *thanks just what i neede to no was this hard
> *



Yeah man its really not that hard actually, if you overlap it a little all the way around it makes it a lot easier and stronger because it has that 3/4 of an inch all the way around supporting it from underneath. I think it only took me a few hours to have it cut out and completely welded in...if that.

Also I cut the old one out with a sawzall too. That bitch just plopped right out like a baby from a loose cooch.


----------



## west coast ridaz

is the body almost ready for paint is your frame getting molded to


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 6 2008, 12:40 AM~11533010
> *is the body almost ready for paint is your frame getting molded to
> *


The body is very close with the exception of the doors and hood and trunk lid. The frame is getting wrapped and cleaned up, like I was saying earlier its supposed to be ready to pick up on sunday so we'll see how that goes. I will be doing all of the molding and painting on the frame once I get it home. I still need to weld the 4 vert mounts on it but I am going to mock up the frame by setting the body on it first before I weld up the 4 vert mounts - then it will come back off to paint theframe. Then after the frame is completely done, Im going to bolt the body to the frame that way if there is any flexing or twisting, it will happen then and I will finish blocking the car bolted down and there wont be any waves in the quarter panels.
You wouldnt believe how much these verts flex when they are off the frame. I would hate to make the car extremely straight to find out it flexed later after I tightened it down.


----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Ur Up Early Carlos.... :0


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2008, 11:38 PM~11532997
> *Yeah man its really not that hard actually, if you overlap it a little all the way around it makes it a lot easier and stronger because it has that 3/4 of an inch all the way around supporting it from underneath. I think it only took me a few hours to have it cut out and completely welded in...if that.
> 
> Also I cut the old one out with a sawzall too. That bitch just plopped right out like a baby from a loose cooch.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

So as I was saying earlier, my friend Gerry (also a Cali transplant to Tx) stopped by and he used to work at a stereo shop so he helped me lay down the sound deadener. Its bassically like DynaMat except its called 'Fat Mat' and Brian with the 62 bubbletop hooked me up with a huge roll. *Thanks man* 
According to Gerry he said this stuff worked and laid down a lot better. He also said it was a lot stickier too which made the job a lot easier.


----------



## Skim

the finished result came out good.


----------



## Skim

Yesterday I spent most of the day tearing apart the Ford 9" rear end getting it ready to have the Impala mounts welded on and removing those Lincoln mounts.


----------



## Skim

Since I never put one together I figured I would take pics so I know how to put it all back together after I weld the new mounts on and get it back from being chrome plated.


----------



## Skim

I also smoothed out and removed the ford logos off of the calipers and stuff. I like to get rid of a lot of the factory casting marks and rough edges.


----------



## Skim

Next, I pulled the axles out and then lastly the 3rd member. 










Now Im wondering how the hell do I get those inner caliper mounts behind the hubs slid off without messing up the races on the axles. Can somebody help me. :uh:


----------



## Skim

Now that I removed the Lincoln perches, I plan to smooth and polish the axle tubes where the new Impala mounts will go that way once it gets chrome plated it wont be all yellowed and ugly behind the new Impala mounts that will be welded in its place.




























After measuring from end to end, the Impala stock rear end was 55.5" from end casting to end casting where the Ford 9" was only 52.5" so 3" narrower will be just right for skirts.


----------



## Skim

And I was in the process of boxing my stock rear trailing arms but I wasnt sure where exactly was I going to weld the power balls onto the arms, I was wondering if they go on right dead center of where the stock coil ring was welded on them so I called Pnut (Austin Ace) to find out.










and he told me that Joe already had a new chrome pair of the Black Magic trailing arms he was going to sell and asked if I was interested and for the price he gave me it was cheaper than building my own, buying the powerballs and then having them chromed.


----------



## Skim

Heres a better pic of the 61 one piece bumper bracket ends I just got them from Ryan today. I also dropped him off the 4 convertible mounts to duplicate. He said "No problemo......" :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

looking real good homie keep up the good work uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Sep 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11541779
> *looking real good homie keep up the good work uffin:
> *


Thanks man, I been working my ass off the past couple of days. My frame is finished so Im going to pick it up tomorrow then drop off some more stuff at the chrome shop.


----------



## sixty7imp

Good to see you at the picnic, cant wait to the the 61 out there someday. :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 03:43 PM~11541655
> *Next, I pulled the axles out and then lastly the 3rd member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Im wondering how the hell do I get those inner caliper mounts behind the hubs slid off without messing up the races on the axles. Can somebody help me.  :uh:
> *


i think they just press out. when i had my rearend narrowed they axle shop pressed them off for me. told me to get em chromed and they would press them back together


----------



## Skim

perfect thanks. I will do that tomorrow.  Its all starting to come together.


----------



## Skim

Also I need to know where to get the bushings for the trailing arms.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11542926
> *Also I need to know where to get the bushings for the trailing arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i went with a poly urethane kit from energy suspension


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 7 2008, 08:05 PM~11542986
> *i went with a poly urethane kit from energy suspension
> *


do they sell a whole kit that does the front as a set or do you have to get the catalog and order each piece by part number individually?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 09:06 PM~11543010
> *do they sell a whole kit that does the front  as a set or do you have to get the catalog and order each piece by part number individually?
> *


THEY HAVE SELL A WHOLE KIT. YOU CAN CHECK AT THERE WEBSITE OR GO TO SUMMITS WEBSITE AND GET IT......


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11541572
> *the finished result came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT WORKS GOOD. I BOUGHT A 100 FEET TO DO THE FLOOR AND TRUCK OF MY RIDE AND THINKING ABOUT DOING THE ROOF ALSO...... :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT FOR THE HARDEST WORKING MAN ON LAY IT LOW, SHIT LOOKS GOOD BROTHER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 09:22 PM~11543718
> *TTT FOR THE HARDEST WORKING MAN ON LAY IT LOW, SHIT LOOKS GOOD BROTHER.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks peter pan. Im not working hard enough because I havent got a 58 rag yet and you have already owned two :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 10:26 PM~11545348
> *thanks peter pan. Im not working hard enough because I havent got a 58 rag yet and you have already owned two :biggrin:
> *


SHIT!!! YOU'RE THE MAN WITH (2) 61 RAGS, YOU'RE DOING JUST FINE IMO.


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 09:22 PM~11543718
> *TTT FOR THE HARDEST WORKING MAN ON LAY IT LOW, SHIT LOOKS GOOD BROTHER.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 10:06 PM~11543010
> *do they sell a whole kit that does the front  as a set or do you have to get the catalog and order each piece by part number individually?
> *


www.suspension.com


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 04:56 PM~11541723
> *And I was in the process of boxing my stock rear trailing arms but I wasnt sure where exactly was I going to weld the power balls onto the arms, I was wondering if they go on right dead center of where the stock coil ring was welded on them so I called Pnut (Austin Ace) to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he told me that Joe already had a new chrome pair of the Black Magic trailing arms he was going to sell and asked if I was interested and for the price he gave me it was cheaper than building my own, buying the powerballs and then having them chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The homie hook up coming though again!!!!! Good seeing you at the pic nic Ace!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 06:59 PM~11542926
> *Also I need to know where to get the bushings for the trailing arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got those same ones bmh has the bushings


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looking good bro.


----------



## RawSixOneSS

the king :worship: can you build my next car :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 03:47 PM~11541677
> *Now that I removed the Lincoln perches, I plan to smooth and polish the axle tubes where the new Impala mounts will go that way once it gets chrome plated it wont be all yellowed and ugly behind the new Impala mounts that will be welded in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After measuring from end to end, the Impala stock rear end was 55.5" from end casting to end casting where the Ford 9" was only 52.5" so 3" narrower will be just right for skirts.
> *


u just cant run the exhaust out the back because it will prolly rub....unless u know one hell of a muffler shop


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice work skim. anytime you wanna help me on my impala your more than welcome. lol


----------



## northwestG

how are the 4 door floors different then the 2 door and rag floors?
also need tips on getting trim off the wind shields.... i kno theres a tool but is that gonna solve all my problems?


----------



## 310~SFCC




----------



## northwestG

i also need help gettting the script impala emblems off


----------



## Skim

I got some more things done today. I got the 9" rear end pretty much finished. The impala mounts are now welded on the 9" all that needs to be done is the tabs for the wishbone but since I don't have it yet I didn't do it. Then its off to the chrome shop. 
I dropped the axles off at Inland Truck and the are removing the bearings and races for me so I can take the inner caliper brackets off for chroming and while I was there I had him order new bearings and races for me.
I also took the rotors to o'reillys to have them micrometered, they said they were in good shape to be turned so I left them with the soda blasters to get rid of the surface rust and I will have them cross drilled.
While at O'reillys I ordered new pistons for the calipers they were only $12 each.


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 9 2008, 03:06 AM~11555819
> *i also need help gettting the script impala emblems off
> *


The ones on the quarter panels are held on with acorn nuts on the backside.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

very nice work SKIM like always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 07:17 PM~11552061
> *u just cant run the exhaust out the back because it will prolly rub....unless u know one hell of a muffler shop
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 9 2008, 03:06 AM~11555819
> *i also need help gettting the script impala emblems off
> *


The ones on the quarter panels are held on with acorn nuts on the backside.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 08:17 PM~11552061
> *u just cant run the exhaust out the back because it will prolly rub....unless u know one hell of a muffler shop
> *



Yup...... When I put in my 9" in and I had to cut the exhust, Mabe it didnt help that I roll on 14's with 170's, Mabe 13's clear


----------



## SPIRIT 62

nice work man, cars gonna be beautiful!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 9 2008, 01:56 AM~11555617
> *how are the 4 door floors different then the 2 door and rag floors?
> also need tips on getting trim off the wind shields.... i kno theres  a tool but is that gonna solve all my problems?
> *


The only difference on the 4 door floors is the 4 door won't have the 2 extra floor braces that are underneath the car where the people riding in the back seat put their feet. I didn't put them back on mine either. Also on rag floors they have the 4 extra 'thread nut' holes for the 4 extra body mounts already built in so you will have to add the in on the 4 door floors. The actual holes are already there u just need to weld the thread nuts back inside there but you have to do this from inside the car since those 4 extra holes are inside the long braces.
Also vert floors have the 4 holes on each side for the pistons to bolt to the floors.
The windshield trim come off pretty easy on a vert. The hardtops have a ton of clips all the way around. On a vert the side pillars havew a screw on the top ands bottom and the stainless pieces that lay on top of the side pillars have a rubber strip, pull that rubber off and you will see all of the screws.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:11 AM~11556478
> *Yup......  When I put in my 9" in and I had to cut the exhust,  Mabe it didnt help that I roll on 14's with 170's,  Mabe 13's clear
> *


dump the exhaust down.


----------



## Skim

Heres the 9" housing with the new mounts all finished up. No panhard bar all I have to do is weld on the wishbone mount.


----------



## Skim

the old rotors I had micrometered at O'reillys, since they were still good I decided to drop them off to have them soda blasted and then I will have them cross drilled and turned like new.


----------



## Skim

When I got to A&M Customs, they were still working on my frame so i snapped a few pics once I got there.










as you can see, since I am doing a wishbone rear I had the banana bar section cut out which got completely removed after that pic and replaced with round tubing afterwards.


----------



## Skim

another frame that is being built for a customer from Houston.


----------



## Skim

more of my frame work..



















cutting the plates.


----------



## Skim

finishing it all up.


----------



## Skim

The A arms are next. Im ready to get this shit done so I can start finishing the rest of the bodywork and paint.


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good dood, is it going to be completely molded and color matched?


----------



## Skim

When it stops raining Im going to pull the frame into my shop and start the fun part of grinding and molding everything. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

Its Looking Good Skim... PM Sent...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11557347
> *looking good dood, is it going to be completely molded and color matched?
> *


yes sir! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 10:03 AM~11557360
> *Its Looking Good Skim... PM Sent...
> *


haha, he told me you had that pic and people were asking about it. It looks like it was a little rustier in your pic :0 they been putting that bitch to work lol.


----------



## Loco 61

Hey Skim U Taking Off Ur Emergency Brakes Or Are U Keepin Them?


----------



## 84caddy

went thru this whole build on my cracker while sitting in an airport - all I can say is god DAMN!

the best build I've seen on here period.

this thread needs to be pinned


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 10:58 AM~11557767
> *went thru this whole build on my cracker while sitting in an airport - all I can say is god DAMN!
> 
> the best build I've seen on here period.
> 
> this thread needs to be pinned
> *


Thanks man that means a lot. I still got a long way to go so im sure this topic will be around for a while.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 10:10 AM~11557404
> *Hey Skim U Taking Off Ur Emergency Brakes Or Are U Keepin Them?
> *


I actually planned to keep the e brake.


----------



## FiveNine619

yetti ass nikka!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 12:47 PM~11558113
> *I actually planned to keep the e brake.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 07:06 PM~11543010
> *do they sell a whole kit that does the front  as a set or do you have to get the catalog and order each piece by part number individually?
> *


 Another company that sells front and rear kits is P.S.T. we use them all the time, but I think they only carry black kits no color. They alse sell disc brake kits and parts...

http://www.p-s-t.com/


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 9 2008, 12:52 PM~11558607
> *Another company that sells front and rear kits is P.S.T. we use them all the time, but I think they only carry black kits no color. They alse sell disc brake kits and parts...
> 
> http://www.p-s-t.com/
> *


Thanks Mando. Im going to check that out.


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/product.asp?...&dept%5Fid=1803

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/product.asp?...&dept%5Fid=1803

I Think This Is Where I Got My Rear Bushings From.. Dont Remember ...Ordered Way To Much Shit From Dif. Places.
My Front Ones Got Those From AutoZone.... U Cant Find Any Of The Rear Contral Arm Bushings Anywhere Localy... Except Some Place In Arlington Not Berry Motor Cars On Divison Some Place South Of There..... But There Double Then Eckler's


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:03 AM~11557360
> *Its Looking Good Skim... PM Sent...
> *



that hammer aint no joke! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Sep 9 2008, 04:47 PM~11560120
> *that hammer aint no joke! :biggrin:
> *


U Can Hurt Someone With That..... U Can Thro It N That Thing Could Fly ABlock Away... hno: hno:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2008, 02:50 AM~11542836
> *perfect thanks. I will do that tomorrow.   Its all starting to come together.
> *


And looking very good too! Keep it up Skim!


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 08:05 AM~11556439
> *The ones on the quarter panels are held on with acorn nuts on the backside.
> *



well the ones i have r held on wit these clips that jus pinch the backside of the emblem...they are pinched soo tightly i dont kno how to get under them to get them off and they dont un screw...ill get a pic if u dont kno what ur talkin bout


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 10:47 AM~11558113
> *I actually planned to keep the e brake.
> *


as long as theirs no Tokyo drift involved


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 AM~11557309
> *finishing it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Getting close!


----------



## Wizzard

From what car/year did the 9" ford rear end come from?


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## God's Son2

wow! i like just found this thread, whats going on in here guys? :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 09:49 AM~11557241
> *the old rotors I had micrometered at O'reillys, since they were still good I decided to drop them off to have them soda blasted and then I will have them cross drilled and turned like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU CAN SELF CROSS DRILL WITHOUT ANY PROBS?


----------



## God's Son2

:0


> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2008, 07:55 PM~11570660
> *YOU CAN SELF CROSS DRILL WITHOUT ANY PROBS?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 10 2008, 03:14 PM~11568910
> *From what car/year did the 9" ford rear end come from?
> *


It comes out of a 77~78 Lincoln Versailles. That's the one that came shorter with disk brakes stock.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 06:40 PM~11571069
> *It comes out of a 77~78 Lincoln Versailles. That's the one that came shorter with disk brakes stock.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2008, 06:55 PM~11570660
> *YOU CAN SELF CROSS DRILL WITHOUT ANY PROBS?
> *


Im not. I drop them off at a Porsche shop in Ft Worth that can cross drill or vent the rotors for me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 09:47 PM~11571133
> *Im not. I drop them off at a Porsche shop in Ft Worth that can cross drill or vent the rotors for me.
> *


Slot that hoe!


----------



## blanco

whats up skim  the car is looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 08:47 PM~11571133
> *Im not. I drop them off at a Porsche shop in Ft Worth that can cross drill or vent the rotors for me.
> *


dang skim, you gonna turn hell bent into a german car. paint, rotors... whats next?, bosch spark plugs?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 06:40 PM~11571069
> *It comes out of a 77~78 Lincoln Versailles. That's the one that came shorter with disk brakes stock.
> *











*IS THIS THE LINCOLN SKIM ?? IF IT IS IT'S F**KIN UGLY !! *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 10:51 PM~7566198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNHCjN5eFLo

skims a baller


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:03 AM~11557360
> *Its Looking Good Skim... PM Sent...
> *



reminds me of home made hammers made out of used train wheel barrings that a guy out here sells at a fleamarket.

looking good Skim.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:55 PM~11571214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS THE LINCOLN SKIM ?? IF IT IS IT'S F**KIN UGLY !!
> *


THAT THE ONE.......... :barf: :barf: BUT SERVES IT'S PURPOSE...... :cheesy:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

very nice work looking very nice i like it :thumbsup: 
im an ace fan and i will not settle for any other year impala but a 61 ragy i got 2 just been sitting for years because of time and customer cars coming in all the time and my kids rags just don't got time for my aces but your car takes me back when i was restoring my 1st powder blue 61 rag back 18 or 20 years ago i remember a lot of people telling me why a 61 why not a 4 or a 3 rag that's before the movie friday and i wanted to be different in east l.a. 

good job on the metal work .. let me know if you need a job lol just kidding ...
my blessing on the metal work and may the metal gods bless you always from haven..

but i would like to point out something on your car that you must correct but i dont want you to get offended i just would like you to know i made that mistake and it cost me dearly 15 years back

let me know if you want me to point it out i would like other people on lay it low to see this also it helps when buying a rag now a days maybe you know maybe you dont know

love the color im a pastel fan also cant wait to see it done...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 10 2008, 10:43 PM~11572507
> *very nice work looking very nice i like it  :thumbsup:
> im an ace fan and i will not settle for any other year impala but a 61 ragy i got 2 just been sitting for years because of time and customer cars coming in all the time and my kids rags just don't got time for my aces but your car takes me back when i was restoring my 1st powder blue 61 rag back 18 or 20 years ago i remember a lot of people telling me why a 61 why not a 4 or a 3 rag that's before the movie friday and i wanted to be different in east l.a.
> 
> good job on the metal work .. let me know if you need a job lol just kidding ...
> my blessing on the metal work and may the metal gods bless you always from haven..
> 
> but i would like to point out something on your car that you must correct but i dont want you to get offended i just would like you to know i made that mistake and it cost me dearly 15 years back
> 
> let me know if you want me to point it out i would like other people on lay it low to see this also it helps when buying a rag now a days maybe you know maybe you dont know
> 
> love the color im a pastel fan also cant wait to see it done...
> *


I Would Like To Kno.. Havent Started On My Rusty 61 Vert Yet Been Busy Finishing My Bubble ... Cant Wait To Get On My Rag...Let Me Kno

Alex


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOVE WATCHING THIS THREAD


----------



## Royalty

Aurelio(sp) getting down. He's good people and talented. :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 10:42 AM~11557184
> *dump the exhaust down.
> *



Yea thats what I did, Im also going to weld the muffers and pipes up it bit more 
so I can lay lower.......


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 09:59 AM~11557328
> *The A arms are next. Im ready to get this shit done so I can start finishing the rest of the bodywork and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOOG #K-727

MOOG #K-772

those are part numbers for screw in balljoints large and small


they really make molded a arms look much much better 


weld in the sleeves and screw the balljoint in 











just throwing the idea out there


----------



## REV. chuck

they use them in stock car racing so theyr pretty heavy duty


----------



## bowtie ragtops

yo its nothing major just something you can correct right now that you are in this stage.
let me tell you what happen to me when i first did this mistake my first floor job i did was on a 61 rag i was about 18-19 years old im 37 now
i had came up on a 61 rag out of ohio ss car 348 the hole enchilada it wasn't a big thing then but rare it had rusty floors the car was in 2 feet of mud about 12 years nothing left but block and 4 speed was ok so i got the car out here because the movie friday came out and people stated to love these cars so i figured quick come up conversion and done deal well the car came out fine we had transfer d the whole cowl to avoid vin swap i even rebuilt the 348 that was nothing big back then but it had balls didnt like the 4 speed when auto and put it for sale i was asking like 15k for it wasnt selling too much money for people in the hood so i happen to go to friscos in downy one night with it. the mini trucks were hit hard back then well there happen to be some older white dudes (the kind that dont like beanie rs in this cars) they check out the car ask me where i got it and told me you know this is an ss they seen the for sale sign paged some other fucking dude that new boyd coddington form his racing crew all he sais is fuck ya sold 
all he ask me was is the car solid no accident ect. you know what i said i bought it like this i just painted :biggrin: hustler line i learned that one from the man him self orile from oriles hydrolics in paramount. they where going to pay 25k for it done deal next day they show up with the money and some fucken other dude that died now r.i.p. and came out on american hot rod as the metal guy Roy he was left with the checking of this car to make Sher it didn't have any wrecks or rust he said this car is fake its been butcher and he took off just like that. the guy told me he told him the floors have been replace so no deal who knows what els did they do to this car so no deal. i meet up with that guy Roy and ask him how did you know he said real good job you had me going for a while but you for got to remove one thing 

convertibles have it here
 
that was in expensive lesson i learned 
i trip out on guys that say ya my cars solid never been cut all og ya right
so for people buying or building rags out there make Sher they remove this first and don't bull shit you
and put it where it goes convertibles never had the spare tire on top where would the top go down too so that means its a hard top floor and has been butchered    .....

enough said


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2008, 02:40 AM~11571069
> *It comes out of a 77~78 Lincoln Versailles. That's the one that came shorter with disk brakes stock.
> *


Thanks Skim!


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 11 2008, 05:20 AM~11574324
> *yo its nothing major just something you can correct right now that you are in this stage.
> let me tell you what happen to me when i first did this mistake my first floor job i did was on a 61 rag i was about 18-19 years old im 37 now
> i had came up on a 61 rag out of ohio ss car 348 the hole enchilada it wasn't a big thing then but rare it had rusty floors the car was in 2 feet of mud about 12 years nothing left but block and 4 speed was ok so i got the car out here because the movie friday came out and people stated to love these cars so i figured quick come up conversion and done deal well the car came out fine we had transfer d the whole cowl to avoid vin swap i even rebuilt the 348 that was nothing big back then but it had balls didnt like the 4 speed when auto and put it for sale i was asking like 15k for it wasnt selling too much money for people in the hood so i happen to go to friscos in downy one night with it. the mini trucks were hit hard back then well there happen to be some older white dudes (the kind that dont like beanie rs in this cars) they check out the car ask me where i got it and told me you know this is an ss they seen the for sale sign paged some other fucking dude that new boyd coddington form his racing crew all he sais is fuck ya sold
> all he ask me was is the car solid no accident ect. you know what i said i bought it like this i just painted  :biggrin: hustler line i learned that one from the man him self orile from oriles hydrolics in paramount. they where going to pay 25k for it done deal next day they show up with the money and some fucken other dude that died now r.i.p. and came out on american hot rod as the metal guy Roy he was left with the checking of this car to make Sher it didn't have any wrecks or rust he said this car is fake its been butcher and he took off just like that. the guy told me he told him the floors have been replace so no deal who knows what els did they do to this car so no deal. i meet up with that guy Roy and ask him how did you know he said real good job you had me going for a while but you for got to remove one thing
> 
> convertibles have it here
> 
> that was in expensive lesson i learned
> i trip out on guys that say ya my cars solid never been cut all og ya right
> so for people buying or building rags out there make Sher they remove this first and don't bull shit you
> and put it where it goes convertibles never had the spare tire on top where would the top go down too so that means its a hard top floor and has been butchered        .....
> 
> enough said
> *


that was alot of reading but worth it,


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 11 2008, 05:30 AM~11574533
> *that was alot of reading but worth it,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Indeed! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The car is getting cut from asshole to elbow, there's no denying it and it will go down in guiness book of world records for the only man brave enough to attempt such a feat.

*Good story though*


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2008, 09:21 AM~11574676
> *The car is getting cut from asshole to elbow, there's no denying it and it will go down in guiness book of world records for the only man brave enough to attempt such a feat.
> 
> *Good story though*
> *





:yes:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 11 2008, 03:20 AM~11574324
> *yo its nothing major just something you can correct right now that you are in this stage.
> let me tell you what happen to me when i first did this mistake my first floor job i did was on a 61 rag i was about 18-19 years old im 37 now
> i had came up on a 61 rag out of ohio ss car 348 the hole enchilada it wasn't a big thing then but rare it had rusty floors the car was in 2 feet of mud about 12 years nothing left but block and 4 speed was ok so i got the car out here because the movie friday came out and people stated to love these cars so i figured quick come up conversion and done deal well the car came out fine we had transfer d the whole cowl to avoid vin swap i even rebuilt the 348 that was nothing big back then but it had balls didnt like the 4 speed when auto and put it for sale i was asking like 15k for it wasnt selling too much money for people in the hood so i happen to go to friscos in downy one night with it. the mini trucks were hit hard back then well there happen to be some older white dudes (the kind that dont like beanie rs in this cars) they check out the car ask me where i got it and told me you know this is an ss they seen the for sale sign paged some other fucking dude that new boyd coddington form his racing crew all he sais is fuck ya sold
> all he ask me was is the car solid no accident ect. you know what i said i bought it like this i just painted  :biggrin: hustler line i learned that one from the man him self orile from oriles hydrolics in paramount. they where going to pay 25k for it done deal next day they show up with the money and some fucken other dude that died now r.i.p. and came out on american hot rod as the metal guy Roy he was left with the checking of this car to make Sher it didn't have any wrecks or rust he said this car is fake its been butcher and he took off just like that. the guy told me he told him the floors have been replace so no deal who knows what els did they do to this car so no deal. i meet up with that guy Roy and ask him how did you know he said real good job you had me going for a while but you for got to remove one thing
> 
> convertibles have it here
> 
> that was in expensive lesson i learned
> i trip out on guys that say ya my cars solid never been cut all og ya right
> so for people buying or building rags out there make Sher they remove this first and don't bull shit you
> and put it where it goes convertibles never had the spare tire on top where would the top go down too so that means its a hard top floor and has been butchered        .....
> 
> enough said
> *


A lesson for us all now, thanks for that info.


----------



## RAGTOP 61

My 61's vert tire mount is in the same place as Skim's and is an OG trunk piece. Just check out my build up. So there no mistake made.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 11 2008, 08:04 AM~11574852
> *My 61's vert tire mount is in the same place as Skim's and is an OG trunk piece. Just check out my build up. So there no mistake made.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 11 2008, 10:04 AM~11574852
> *My 61's vert tire mount is in the same place as Skim's and is an OG trunk piece. Just check out my build up. So there no mistake made.
> *


x61 My OG ragtop has it in the same location on the rear shelf, I have pictures that date back from 1984, so I call *BULLSHIT*. In addition to that, I have seen many other 61 ragtops over the years that have this provision in this location. To be honest, I've never seen that location Bowtie Ragtops is refering to, must of been a Canadian thing.


----------



## God's Son2

the 64 rag in my avitar has the mount on the rear bottom shelf so it might be a year thing.


----------



## Loco 61

I'll Check Mine When I Get Home.... I'll Take A Pic... I kno This Car Is OG N Rusty..LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 10:59 AM~11575103
> *I'll Check Mine When I Get Home.... I'll Take A Pic... I kno This Car Is OG N Rusty..LOL
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 10:59 AM~11575103
> *I'll Check Mine When I Get Home.... I'll Take A Pic... I kno This Car Is OG N Rusty..LOL
> *


ima check mine too.....hmmm


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 11 2008, 07:04 AM~11574852
> *My 61's vert tire mount is in the same place as Skim's and is an OG trunk piece. Just check out my build up. So there no mistake made.
> *



x61

Bowtie ragtops, I think that became a standard practice perhaps starting in 62 or maybe even mid production 61(or perhaps just certain plants in 61) to put the tire mount on the lower pan pass side. My 61 rag has the original upper trunk pan where the tire mount is located and I have seen many 61s like that. Untill I got my first 61 rag I thought the same thing that they were all lower pan for 61-64 but then I started noticing other og 61 rags with theirs in the upper shelf as well.

But that was a great story. I hope you got moneys worth eventually because that car was definetly worth 25k back then and 5 times that now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 10:50 AM~11575063
> *x61 My OG ragtop has it in the same location on the rear shelf, I have pictures that date back from 1984, so I call BULLSHIT. In addition to that, I have seen many other 61 ragtops over the years that have this provision in this location.  To be honest, I've never seen that location Bowtie Ragtops is refering to, must of been a Canadian thing.
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SIX1RAG, SIXONEFORLIFE, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, edward61, himbone, bowtie ragtops
bunch of 61 gangsters up in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

Mine has it too... :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 09:06 AM~11575162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sell it, it's cut........spotlights, mirrors, this red-ragger has been raped.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 10:24 AM~11575285
> *Mine has it too... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND YOUR IS A 4SPEED BUTCHER BLOCK......... *SELL*............ :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 11 2008, 10:36 AM~11575380
> *AND YOUR IS A 4SPEED BUTCHER BLOCK......... SELL............ :biggrin:
> *


You are right, But we won't talk about butchered project cars/truck right CoaPreal. :scrutinize:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 11 2008, 08:05 AM~11575155
> *x61
> 
> Bowtie ragtops, I think that became a standard practice perhaps starting in 62 or maybe even mid production 61(or perhaps just certain plants in 61) to put the tire mount on the lower pan pass side.  My 61 rag has the original upper trunk pan where the tire mount is located and I have seen many 61s like that.  Untill I got my first 61 rag I thought the same thing that they were all lower pan for 61-64 but then I started noticing other og 61 rags with theirs in the upper shelf as well.
> 
> But that was a great story.  I hope you got moneys worth eventually because that car was definetly worth 25k back then and 5 times that now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


yes you are correct it was a early mid production error on certain plants only back east that did that california assembled were also corrected but i also had a 61 rag from a customer that had 2 one on top and one on the bottom out of flint factory spot welds 61 was the first in its fabrication line for the next 3 years a lot of errors were maid in that year i forgot to mention it doesnt apply to 61 in its beging months of the year i seen Canadian cars early year production with out it i heard on another forum chevy talk com of a guy that said he work at a plant back east said it was the year of the ss fuck up and alot of big block errors bad castings ect. i ask him about this he said only a hand full went threw his plant and half where corrected but to find a ss 61 that was one of the only ways of determine beside there grab bar rear bracket i did forget to mention look out for this from 62 and up i was kind of a sleep when i posted this this morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

so tony i did forget to mention find out what month your car was built in to determine its location for 61 rags i was real sleepy last night when i wrote that :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 11:10 AM~11575602
> *You are right, But we won't  talk about butchered project cars/truck right CoaPreal. :scrutinize:
> *


 hno: 

FOR WHAT IT GOING TO BE USED FOR WE CAN............  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

we have a OG 62 rag here that has it on the top as well, so maybe it was a 63 64 thing?


----------



## bowtie ragtops

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:50 AM~11575063
> *x61 My OG ragtop has it in the same location on the rear shelf, I have pictures that date back from 1984, so I call BULLSHIT. In addition to that, I have seen many other 61 ragtops over the years that have this provision in this location.  To be honest, I've never seen that location Bowtie Ragtops is refering to, must of been a Canadian thing.
> *


the reason why i posted this was for skim to learn something. and to be honest with you i have seen cars from the 70s that where conversions from Mexico and cuba that i have repaired. as for the location of this bracket i think i covered it in the post before this one they do come on the bottom too but in addition to this i like your car :thumbsup: nice survivor like the spot light and remote looks good very good bad ass car and with that red top gives it that low low look .... but whats up with your back window size is that original ? to be honest with you i have never seen that size before or shape back there is that a canadian thing ? just adding my 2 cents just like you did...


----------



## CHE1

Maaaaan Yall got fake 61 verts.... I'll tell you what...since I'm a nice guy, give me a good deal and I'll take it of your hands no questions asked :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11576069
> *the reason why i posted this was for skim to learn something. and to be honest with you i have seen cars from the 70s that where conversions from Mexico and cuba that i have repaired. as for the location of this bracket i think i covered it in the post before this one they do come on the bottom too but in addition to this i like your car    :thumbsup: nice survivor like the spot light and remote looks good very good bad ass car and with that red top gives it that low low look .... but whats up with your back window size is that original ? to be honest with you i have never seen that size before or shape back there is that a canadian thing ? just adding my 2 cents just like you did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's cool to learn something, but telling him that his car has a incorrect location for the tire mount is just ridiculous, especially since a majority, if not all 61's had this provision in that particular location. Skim is Lowriding not building a 1000 point correct car. So who gives a f-u-c-k.  

If you are so concerned about my top, go cut up another 4 door and build one yourself. I am happy with it, and that is all that matters. 

Ask John Kennedy or Brent about the back window, he sold it to me and will tell you whats up with it. I believe the majority of peeps who came into my topic like the addition, but for those who don't, sorry I am building MY ride for myself, not you.


----------



## bowtie ragtops

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 10:34 AM~11576258
> *It's cool to learn something, but telling him that his car has a incorrect location for the tire mount is just ridiculous, especially since a majority, if not all 61's had this provision in that particular location.  Skim is Lowriding not building a 1000 point correct car. So who gives a f-u-c-k.
> 
> If you are so concerned about my top, go cut up another 4 door and build one yourself.  I am happy with it, and that is all that matters.
> 
> Ask John Kennedy or Brent about the back window, he sold it to me and will tell you whats up with it.  I believe the majority of peeps who came into my topic like the addition, but for those who don't, sorry I am building MY ride for myself, not you.
> *


lol


----------



## bowtie ragtops

its 9-11 today im not going to get into it today i have a cousin that lost his wife in ny today in 01 and some kids dont have a mother also so lets keep the peace because some people want peace and so do i... that's why i been up all night ....
so 61oneforlife sorry if you got a fended my bad...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11576368
> *its 9-11 today im not going to get into it today i have a cousin that lost his wife in ny today in 01 and some kids dont have a mother also so lets keep the peace because some people want peace and so do i... that's why i been up all night ....
> so 61oneforlife sorry if you got a fended my bad...
> *


No offense here buddy, at all. You are entitled to your opinion, but it seems like I struck a nerve with you in your descriptive inaccuracy relating to a 1961 Chevrolet. Do your homework first prior to speaking on facts.


----------



## FiveNine619

"the hate is strong with this one"


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2008, 10:11 AM~11576017
> *we have a OG 62 rag here that has it on the top as well, so maybe it was a 63 64 thing?
> *




















top one is og 62 409 rag with og trunk paint 
61 is OG california car that came from bakersfield.


----------



## bowtie ragtops

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 10:54 AM~11576407
> *No offense here buddy, at all. You are entitled to your opinion, but it seems like I struck a nerve with you in your descriptive inaccuracy relating to a 1961 Chevrolet.  Do your homework first prior to speaking on facts.
> *


i was speaking on experience of a fact no home work needed :biggrin: 
peace out.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2008, 11:11 AM~11576017
> *we have a OG 62 rag here that has it on the top as well, so maybe it was a 63 64 thing?
> *


My 64 had it too.......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 11 2008, 10:38 AM~11575784
> *so tony i did forget to mention find out what month your car was built in to determine its location for 61 rags i was real sleepy last night when i wrote that  :biggrin:
> *


I don't have the production date but I know it was built at the Norwood ohio plant. I will have to check out where my other 61 rag was built.


----------



## Elpintor

Hey Skim, do you know if the arm rest are the same from a four door? And do u have any for sale?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 05:54 PM~11578329
> *Hey Skim, do you know if the arm rest are the same from a four door? And do u have any for sale?
> *


no they are not.


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2008, 03:07 PM~11577387
> *I don't have the production date but I know it was built at the Norwood ohio plant. I will have to check out where my other 61 rag was built.
> *


The "Midwest Rag" was assembled if Flint Michigan!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Sep 11 2008, 08:31 PM~11579616
> *The "Midwest Rag" was assembled if Flint Michigan!! :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm let's see the "Midwest Rag"
:biggrin: 









NOT ANYWHERE HERE.....









THERE IT IS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Mines In The Same Place


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

same place in my 64 hardtop.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Sep 11 2008, 02:03 PM~11576481
> *i was speaking on experience of a fact no home work needed  :biggrin:
> peace out.....
> *


Your experience shows your an ass! :rofl:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11579833
> *Your experience shows your an ass! :rofl:
> *


 :0 OOOOOOOOOOH!!!....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11579876
> *:0  OOOOOOOOOOH!!!....lol
> *


Could you imagine if Skim took what he said into consideration and ruined his freshly painted trunk over some nonsense ass rhetoric that proved to be b.s.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:09 PM~11579970
> *Could you imagine if Skim took what he said into consideration and ruined his freshly painted trunk over some nonsense ass rhetoric that proved to be b.s.
> *


Fo real...If that fact would have been true there is no doubt Skim would fukd up his clean as trunk to make it right.


----------



## Skim

Even if it was wrong, at this point I would have left it as is due to the fact that its already painted but bowtie ragtops meant well and does a hell of a job with his metalworking skills so I appreciate his and anyone elses input either way.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2008, 09:38 PM~11581050
> *Even if it was wrong, at this point I would have left it as is due to the fact that its already painted but bowtie ragtops meant well and does a hell of a job with his metalworking skills so I appreciate his and anyone elses input either way.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 05:09 PM~11579970
> *Could you imagine if Skim took what he said into consideration and ruined his freshly painted trunk over some nonsense ass rhetoric that proved to be b.s.
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2008, 09:38 PM~11581050
> *Even if it was wrong, at this point I would have left it as is due to the fact that its already painted but bowtie ragtops meant well and does a hell of a job with his metalworking skills so I appreciate his and anyone elses input either way.
> *


I was thinking the same thing myself homie.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11581050
> *Even if it was wrong, at this point I would have left it as is due to the fact that its already painted but bowtie ragtops meant well and does a hell of a job with his metalworking skills so I appreciate his and anyone elses input either way.
> *


Lying ass fool, thats why you called me with the crush velvet covered air chisel in your other hand ready to relocate. :uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz

same spot


----------



## redrum702

HEY SKIM DOES 4 DOOR DOOR HINGES WORK FOR A TWO DOOR


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 12 2008, 12:39 AM~11582528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same spot
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 11 2008, 06:25 PM~11576155
> *Maaaaan Yall got fake 61 verts.... I'll tell you what...since I'm a nice guy, give me a good deal and I'll take it of your hands no questions asked  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

Strange that the majority of 61 rags in this topic has it placed under the convertible top and not on the right side of the trunk...
Not calling anyone nothing here, its just strange that bowtie_ragtops is the only one (?) who seems to have seen a ace rag with the spare tire mount on the right side?

Btw, is that mount welded on there?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 04:39 PM~11579676
> *Hmmm let's see the "Midwest Rag"
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ANYWHERE HERE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINE OLD 61 RAG ALSO HAD IT UP TOP.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 11 2008, 08:38 PM~11581050-->
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it was wrong, at this point I would have left it as is due to the fact that its already painted but bowtie ragtops meant well and does a hell of a job with his metalworking skills so I appreciate his and anyone elses input either way.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 10:36 PM~11582501
> *Lying ass fool, thats why you called me with the crush velvet covered air chisel in your other hand ready to relocate.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Sep 11 2008, 10:45 PM~11582599
> *HEY SKIM DOES 4 DOOR DOOR HINGES WORK FOR A TWO DOOR
> *


Yep. The front 2 hinges are the same on all 61 and 62's


----------



## MAAANDO

DAMN SKIM!!!! I went thru 396 pages and all I can say is great work bro. Much props to all you have done and I can only hope to put in atleast half of the effort into my car like you did to yours. Big ups Homie!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

It was hot in heeer, glad I missed it


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 12 2008, 10:38 AM~11584803
> *It was hot in heeer, glad I missed it
> *


Is It Raining Down In Austin Yet??????????? hno: Bet There Tons of Peeps Going Your Way Tho....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11582501
> *Lying ass fool, thats why you called me with the crush velvet covered air chisel in your other hand ready to relocate.  :uh:
> *


lol :0


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2008, 06:34 AM~11584104
> *Yep. The front 2 hinges are the same on all 61 and 62's
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 08:41 AM~11584833
> *Is It Raining Down In Austin Yet??????????? hno: Bet There Tons of Peeps Going Your Way Tho....
> *


 :no: * JUST A LITTLE BREEZY........*


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 09:41 AM~11584833
> *Is It Raining Down In Austin Yet??????????? hno: Bet There Tons of Peeps Going Your Way Tho....
> *


No rain yet Lots of traffic though!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 12 2008, 08:32 AM~11584376
> *DAMN SKIM!!!! I went thru 396 pages and all I can say is great work bro. Much props to all you have done and I can only hope to put in atleast half of the effort into my car like you did to yours. Big ups Homie!!!
> *


cool its a lot to read if you havent watched it from the start lol.


----------



## Skim

I started the process of grinding on the frame today. It was a bitch unloading this thing in my shop off the trailer all by myself but its tucked in safe before the storm hits tomorrow.

I guess its supposed to hit Houston in a couple hours and be up here by tomorrow but fuck all that I got a frame to finish.


----------



## Skim

Im slowly working sections at a time mainly working on the bottom first then I will flip it over and grind the top.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2008, 08:36 PM~11589128
> *Im slowly working sections at a time mainly working on the bottom first then I will flip it over and grind the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a beast, its a dog, its a blankity blank problem


----------



## deesta

Skim u going 2 chatsworth for that metrolink train derailment


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Sep 12 2008, 09:15 PM~11589895
> *Skim u going 2 chatsworth for that metrolink train derailment
> *


Im not but our division out of Fontana is already there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2008, 09:34 PM~11589111
> *I started the process of grinding on the frame today. It was a bitch unloading this thing in my shop off the trailer all by myself but its tucked in safe before the storm hits tomorrow.
> 
> I guess its supposed to hit Houston in a couple hours and be up here by tomorrow but fuck all that I got a frame to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why let it marinate when you got herring to eat.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

don't worry, Ike can't fuck with all that new metal. If Hell Bent makes it through rename it Tina.


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 11 2008, 08:05 AM~11575155
> *x61
> 
> Bowtie ragtops, I think that became a standard practice perhaps starting in 62 or maybe even mid production 61(or perhaps just certain plants in 61) to put the tire mount on the lower pan pass side.  My 61 rag has the original upper trunk pan where the tire mount is located and I have seen many 61s like that.  Untill I got my first 61 rag I thought the same thing that they were all lower pan for 61-64 but then I started noticing other og 61 rags with theirs in the upper shelf as well.
> 
> But that was a great story.  I hope you got moneys worth eventually because that car was definetly worth 25k back then and 5 times that now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


"Osis,
It is related to time of production. Early cars had the spare up on the shelf, then it was moved down to the side shelf. 

Verne "
Bowtie this ^^^^^ came from a guy who knows more about 58-64s then any other person I have ever met. I think this validates your point. Remember your 61 was an SS and I think SS came out VERY late in the 61 model run, so perhaps when they walked away from the sale it was because they knew if it was an untouched car that it would have been correct for it to be on the lower shelf because if it was an true SS it would been very late in the run and because of that had a lower shelf mount spare.

Just remember dont take all comments to heart. I am sure you had good intention when you pointed it out and I am sure you will always remember the sale that was almost there and because of that you were just trying to help. 


OSIS


----------



## God's Son2

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: God's Son2, drosmoka
hahahahahah


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 12 2008, 11:47 PM~11590620
> *"Osis,
> It is related to time of production. Early cars had the spare up on the shelf, then it was moved down to the side shelf.
> 
> Verne "
> Bowtie this ^^^^^ came from a guy who knows more about 58-64s then any other person I have ever met.  I think this validates your point.  Remember your 61 was an SS and I think SS came out VERY late in the 61 model run, so perhaps when they walked away from the sale it was because they knew if it was an untouched car that it would have been correct for it to be on the lower shelf because if it was an true SS it would been very late in the run and because of that had a lower shelf mount spare.
> Just  remember dont take all comments to heart.  I am sure you had good intention when you pointed it out and I am sure you will always remember the sale that was almost there and because of that you were just trying to help.
> OSIS
> *


So lets see ~~RED'S~~ trunk! hahahahah


----------



## Skim

How necessary is it for me to run the bump stops for the A Arms on the frame because I dont plan on putting them back on after the wrap.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 09:37 AM~11592236
> *How necessary is it for me to run the bump stops for the A Arms on the frame because I dont plan on putting them back on after the wrap.
> *


i heard they tear off easily. if it is no trouble putting them on and wont mess up anything then i would do it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 10:37 AM~11592236
> *How necessary is it for me to run the bump stops for the A Arms on the frame because I dont plan on putting them back on after the wrap.
> *


Not necessary, but if you want them on the lowers they will be fine and they do NOT tear off easily. I use lay out the front end when I had titainium on the front end doing 60 down the highway and they survived many times.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 09:16 AM~11592369
> *Not necessary.
> *


I figured such, Im not hopping it just lay and play.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 11:17 AM~11592376
> *I figured such, Im not hopping it just lay and play.
> *


With that frame of yours you betta be bangin' back bumper. :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 09:19 AM~11592389
> *With that frame of yours you betta be bangin' back bumper.  :uh:
> *


I just did that for piece of mind rather than piece of asphalt.


----------



## lone star

with a full wrapped frame u should put something in there to make it snap in the front. nice single pump wiht 8 batteries to it, get you in the 30s, look good, and do the do if someone calls you out. if u just lay and play then that frame wrap is a waste...u dont have to make it a hopper, 3 or 4licks to get the point across is all you need.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 11:20 AM~11592392
> *I just did that for piece of mind rather than piece of asphalt.
> *


Asphalt is what you want, lay it out.


----------



## lone star

dont listen to seth he dont know shit about what looks good....heres an idea...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&feature=related


put that frame to use. with the motor u using u can do burn outs, tuck skirts, snap the front drop the top, chromed out, disc brakes front and back glass back window ac blowin power windows wind wings . "and thats just for the streets"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 11:33 AM~11592449
> *dont listen to seth he dont know shit about what looks good....heres an idea...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&feature=related
> put that frame to use.  with the motor u using u can do burn outs, tuck skirts, snap the front drop the top, chromed out, disc brakes front and  back glass back window ac blowin power windows wind wings . "and thats just for the streets"
> *


Look at the body flexing in that video.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 08:39 AM~11592467
> *Look at the body flexing in that video.
> *


yea no shit jackass cuz its hittin in the 50s. i said in the 30s....


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 10:17 AM~11592376
> *I figured such, Im not hopping it just lay and play.
> *


true, with a frame like that then you need to swang it, for real.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 10:39 AM~11592467
> *Look at the body flexing in that video.
> *


Without body flexin, you cant show how STRONG you are.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 09:28 AM~11592427
> *Asphalt is what you want, lay it out.
> *


X19199197196814437690867345243647697098.09+89898


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 11:20 AM~11592392
> *I just did that for piece of mind rather than piece of asphalt.
> *


dont listen to them skim, i did a wrap for piece of mind also, i have no intentions on hopping or breakin my shit, but i can say i havea full wrap :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 10:33 AM~11592449
> *dont listen to seth he dont know shit about what looks good....heres an idea...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&feature=related
> put that frame to use.  with the motor u using u can do burn outs, tuck skirts, snap the front drop the top, chromed out, disc brakes front and  back glass back window ac blowin power windows wind wings . "and thats just for the streets"
> *


MOTHERFUCKER...SOME GUYS HAVE THEIR 70'S AS THE HIGHLIGHT OF LOWRIDING BUT FUCK THAT...90'S LOWRIDING WAS THE SHIT..


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT for a lil homie


----------



## Wizzard

Just cause you got a full frame wrap doesnt mean you have to hop it...It means that you know that you can do it without fucking up your car.

I would never call it a "waste" to do a full frame wrap, no matter what you intend doing with your car.


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 08:33 AM~11592449
> *dont listen to seth he dont know shit about what looks good....heres an idea...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&feature=related
> put that frame to use.  with the motor u using u can do burn outs, tuck skirts, snap the front drop the top, chromed out, disc brakes front and  back glass back window ac blowin power windows wind wings . "and thats just for the streets"
> *


X1961


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 11:20 AM~11592392
> *I just did that for piece of mind rather than piece of asphalt.
> *


I see where you're coming from, you have alot of hard work that you have put into this car. I would say swang it if you were a baller with deep pockets that drops the ride off everywhere to get everything done to it. (not talking shit about anybody or calling anyone out) In your case though...remember if you break it, you're the one that's fixing the shit. This car will be too nice for all that shit. I'd say hit 30's and 3 wheel but don't bang bumper...just my 2 pennies it's not my car though, do what you do.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 13 2008, 04:47 PM~11593863
> *I see where you're coming from, you have alot of hard work that you have put into this car. I would say swang it if you were a baller with deep pockets that drops the ride off everywhere to get everything done to it. (not talking shit about anybody or calling anyone out) In your case though...remember if you break it, you're the one that's fixing the shit. This car will be too nice for all that shit. I'd say hit 30's and 3 wheel but don't bang bumper...just my 2 pennies it's not my car though, do what you do.
> *


And have all those NICE door gaps diminish within weeks! YESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11593818
> *Just cause you got a full frame wrap doesnt mean you have to hop it...It means that you know that you can do it without fucking up your car.
> 
> I would never call it a "waste" to do a full frame wrap, no matter what you intend doing with your car.
> *


It only needs (2) switches to get it right.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Sep 13 2008, 01:18 PM~11593147-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont listen to them skim, i did a wrap for piece of mind also, i have no intentions on hopping or breakin my shit, but i can say i havea full wrap :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE REASON WHY YOU FULLY WRAP A CAR IS SO YOU CAN SWANG AND THREE IT, IF YOUR NOT GOING TO DO THAT THAN ALL YOU NEED IS A PARTIAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 01:26 PM~11593196
> *MOTHERFUCKER...SOME GUYS HAVE THEIR 70'S AS THE HIGHLIGHT OF LOWRIDING BUT FUCK THAT...90'S LOWRIDING WAS THE SHIT..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 LETS BRING BACK THE STREET SWINGERS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Sep 13 2008, 03:37 PM~11593818
> *Just cause you got a full frame wrap doesnt mean you have to hop it...It means that you know that you can do it without fucking up your car.
> I would never call it a "waste" to do a full frame wrap, no matter what you intend doing with your car.
> *


THERE IS NO POINT OF 'KNOWING' WHAT YOU CAN DO AND THEN NOT DOING IT. PARTIAL WRAPS ARE FOR LAY AND PLAY. FULL FRAME WRAPS ARE FOR HOPPING AND 3ING. 

NO LOWRIDER IS PERFECT AFTER SWITCHING IT SO MIGHT AS WELL GO ALL OUT


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 08:28 AM~11592427
> *Asphalt is what you want, lay it out.
> *


 Thass what I'm doing 2 switches/4bats..but then again, i dont have a full frame reinforment. Only a canadian with partial.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 05:03 PM~11593934
> *And have all those NICE door gaps diminish within weeks! YESSSSSS!!!!
> *


forgot about that dude...don't 3 it!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 13 2008, 11:33 PM~11595832
> *Thass what I'm doing 2 switches/4bats..but then again, i dont have a full frame reinforment. Only a canadian with partial.
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

a full wrap and the right body bushings 3 wheeling should never hurt that car :uh:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Sep 13 2008, 10:05 PM~11593940-->
> 
> 
> 
> It only needs (2) switches to get it right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you. Ive got 6 switches but i seldom use more then 2.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Sep 14 2008, 12:47 AM~11594670
> *THE REASON WHY YOU FULLY WRAP A CAR IS SO YOU CAN SWANG AND THREE IT, IF YOUR NOT GOING TO DO THAT THAN ALL YOU NEED IS A PARTIAL
> X2 LETS BRING BACK THE STREET SWINGERS
> THERE IS NO POINT OF 'KNOWING' WHAT YOU CAN DO AND THEN NOT DOING IT. PARTIAL WRAPS ARE FOR LAY AND PLAY. FULL FRAME WRAPS ARE FOR HOPPING AND 3ING.
> 
> NO LOWRIDER IS PERFECT AFTER SWITCHING IT SO MIGHT AS WELL GO ALL OUT
> *


Maybe no point to you but isnt it up to the car owner to decide what he will or wont do? So what if he dont wanna hop it, lets just say that Skim decides to sell it in a couple of years. Wouldnt you rather write _"Fully wrapped/painted frame"_ in your add then not doing it? I would call that well invested money.

A fully wrapped frame strengthens a car up no matter what you intend doing with it, like you said no lowrider is ever perfect after switching it, but it will reduce the stress on it with a fully wrapped frame. 

Hopping and three-wheeling is for cheap G-bodys, all done up oldschool Impalas are for cruising. My two cents.


----------



## Spanky

with this car there's only one switch that matters...


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 14 2008, 11:00 AM~11597641
> *with this car there's only one switch that matters...
> *


  

Hit it and watch that top peel back


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 14 2008, 02:00 AM~11597641
> *with this car there's only one switch that matters...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 14 2008, 12:46 AM~11596858
> *I feel you. Ive got 6 switches but i seldom use more then 2.
> Maybe no point to you but isnt it up to the car owner to decide what he will or wont do? So what if he dont wanna hop it, lets just say that Skim decides to sell it in a couple of years. Wouldnt you rather write "Fully wrapped/painted frame" in your add then not doing it? I would call that well invested money.
> 
> A fully wrapped frame strengthens a car up no matter what you intend doing with it, like you said no lowrider is ever perfect after switching it, but it will reduce the stress on it with a fully wrapped frame.
> 
> Hopping and three-wheeling is for cheap G-bodys, all done up oldschool Impalas are for cruising. My two cents.
> *


your right, its all up to the owner what he or she wants to do. well invested money? i trow not. i dont trust in uncertain riches; you cant put 50k in a lowrider and and expect to get it back, maybe an original classic. we arent telling Skim what to do only suggesting what we would like to see. i love seeing fully done up impalas hittin 30-40s down the street or throwing it up on three in front of some hynas.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 12:11 PM~11599272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I hate when that happens


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 14 2008, 03:27 PM~11599367
> *I hate when that happens
> *


Damn Blood.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 04:20 PM~11599663
> *Damn Blood.
> *


Pootie gon be mad!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 01:11 PM~11599272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11599677
> *Pootie gon be mad!
> *


DAMN! ! ! DAAAAAMNNN BLOOD! 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! 

HEY BLOOD!...............................

I GOT IT ON CAMERA, WHO'S FAULT IT WAS.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 13 2008, 11:46 PM~11596858
> *
> 
> Hopping and three-wheeling is for cheap G-bodys, all done up oldschool Impalas are for cruising. My two cents.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 call me crazy but I never really liked impalas 3 wheeling. Just have that bitch lay low and look pretty.


----------



## Skim

So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.


----------



## Skim

continued grinding some more today. I have from the engine crossmember to the back of the car done. I just need to do the crossmember.


----------



## Skim

I had to cut off the panhard bar bracket. No need that no more.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

sounds good bro, I always thought the side trim should be a different color than the rest of the body.


----------



## Skim

Started smoothing out the frame. There really wasnt a whole lot to do once it was grinded. Just some low spots in the beads of the welds here and there.


----------



## Skim

more smoothing out to do.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 07:13 PM~11601359
> *:0  :0  :0 call me crazy but I never really liked impalas 3 wheeling. Just have that bitch lay low and look pretty.
> *



:loco:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 08:13 PM~11601359
> *:0  :0  :0 call me crazy but I never really liked impalas 3 wheeling. Just have that bitch lay low and look pretty.
> *


----------



## Skim

why u always in a different color tank top


----------



## Skim

a bunch of crap getting dropped off at the chrome shop this week.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11601528
> *why u always in a different color  tank top
> *


haha, i got three of them, i work in those cause the white ones get to dirty quick


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 14 2008, 05:59 PM~11601671
> *haha, i got three of them, i work in those cause the white ones get to dirty quick
> *


SO DO THE BLACKS, BUT YOU CAN'T TELL.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11601406
> *So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois  green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's perfection in my eyes, because I know you are not going to go with Racing Green. 

That's a great idea to match it up with the side stripe. That will certainly compliment the Turquois Green body even that much more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 06:21 PM~11601406
> *So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois  green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks great... perfect


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 07:17 PM~11602410
> *It's perfection in my eyes, because I know you are not going to go with Racing Green.
> 
> That's a great idea to match it up with the side stripe.  That will certainly compliment the Turquois Green body even that much more. :thumbsup:
> *


x2
:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

New Page


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 14 2008, 08:13 PM~11601359-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0 call me crazy but I never really liked impalas 3 wheeling. Just have that bitch lay low and look pretty.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cars in a 3 wheel stance
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 08:21 PM~11601406
> *So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois  green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

what about them wheels? are you going to color match? or keep it classy chrome?


much props bro its looking killer


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 14 2008, 06:21 PM~11601406-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois  green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that color is perfect! and painting the stripe wit for sure set it off!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 06:30 PM~11601468
> *more smoothing out to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to "skim" coat the complete frame with filler!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

another 61 man these are hotright now


----------



## wired61

everything is lookin good Tony.....did u ever find out bout the vert mounts?


----------



## Loco 61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, S K A M, FOLSOM :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Since we are on the fabric subject, I thought these would be proper right about now. I just shot a couple pics of the OG fabric you will be looking into sooner or later.  

Straight from the Dealer's Book. 

















CONVERTIBLE MEDIUM GREEN










HARDTOP MEDIUM GREEN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2008, 01:00 AM~11603410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another 61 man these are hotright now
> *


Is that you BIG DOG? :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 14 2008, 11:06 PM~11603470
> *everything is lookin good Tony.....did u ever find out bout the vert mounts?
> *


still waiting, trust me I need them for my frame too. I will let u know as soon as I find out!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11603622
> *still waiting, trust me I need them for my frame too. I will let u know as soon as I find out!
> *


A wedding aint nothing, now get your azz back to werk, nikkua.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Sep 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11603149-->
> 
> 
> 
> what about them wheels?  are you going to color match?  or keep it classy chrome?
> much props bro its looking killer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, its all chrome 72 spoke D'z for me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Sep 14 2008, 10:54 PM~11603357
> *I think that color is perfect! and painting the stripe wit for sure set it off!!
> you need to "skim" coat the complete frame with filler!!
> *


Yeah man thats the planarooski.  



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Sep 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11603410-->
> 
> 
> 
> another 61 man these are hotright now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah 61 rags are the shit now. They are definitely doing it big these days. I was wondering if that was yours in your avatar :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11603503
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, S K A M, FOLSOM :0
> *


 :0 related? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11603565
> *
> 
> Since we are on the fabric subject, I thought these would be proper right about now.  I just shot a couple pics of the OG fabric you will be looking into sooner or later.
> 
> *











Straight from the Dealer's Book. 

















CONVERTIBLE MEDIUM GREEN








HARDTOP MEDIUM GREEN









:0 damn I wonder how close its gonna be. The interior has been a big dilema for me since I want an OG interior, I still want it to match too.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 01:30 AM~11603675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight from the Dealer's Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONVERTIBLE MEDIUM GREEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARDTOP MEDIUM GREEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 damn I wonder how close its gonna be. The interior has been a big dilema for me since I want an OG interior, I still want it to match too.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 10 2008, 10:59 PM~11573396
> *MOOG #K-727
> 
> MOOG #K-772
> 
> those are part numbers for screw in balljoints  large and small
> they really make molded a arms  look much much better
> weld in the sleeves  and screw the balljoint in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just throwing the idea out there
> *


I was talking with TheGRINCH about these today. Definitely look clean.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 10 2008, 11:03 PM~11573421
> *
> they use them in stock car racing  so theyr pretty heavy duty
> *












I wonder if the taper would be the same as the stock impala spindle or would it need to be honed out any?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 11:42 PM~11603765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit that would be bad ass...


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 15 2008, 02:13 AM~11601359-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0 call me crazy but I never really liked impalas 3 wheeling. *Just have that bitch lay low and look pretty.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 02:21 AM~11601406
> *So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois  green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 03:21 AM~11601406
> *So what do you guys think of the canvas top color. I couldnt find one that matched my color perfect but 'persian green' looks pretty nice up against my turquois  green. Im going to order the top this week and paint the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That will be real nice, I really like it when the top is a few shades darker than the body color


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 01:28 AM~11603653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah 61 rags are the shit now. They are definitely doing it big these days.
> *


They've always been.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 01:46 AM~11603805
> *oh shit that would be bad ass...
> *


It will all flow together, the medium green will go together with the top and side stripe.  It's either Hardtop or Convertible interior, that is the question. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I like the hard top cloth inserts bettwer than the solid vinyl ones


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 09:37 AM~11604963
> *I like the hard top cloth inserts bettwer than the solid vinyl ones
> *


If you ask Bentley, he will tell you he perfers the vinyl.... :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, the GRINCH, TRUDAWG

:wave: Hey buddy, long time no hear from... I thought you went missing. :uh:


----------



## Skim

I love these back windows in the tops but Seth dont like em lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 10:48 AM~11605206
> *I love these back windows in the tops but Seth dont like em lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your the Captain of the ship, I like them, they just aint for me.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 10:48 AM~11605206
> *I love these back windows in the tops but Seth dont like em lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got the link to the place to get them from, ima order mine soon :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 15 2008, 12:02 PM~11605655
> *i got the link to the place to get them from, ima order mine soon  :biggrin:
> *


What you plan to do with that? Wrap that shit around your four post bed? :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

Y'all are going to talk about 61's so much that theyre gonna be cliche' and everyones gonna become tired of them. :uh: the 60's are the next hot thing


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:14 AM~11604875
> *They've always been.
> *


x61


----------



## blackonblack64

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11603410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another 61 man these are hotright now
> *


is that a shock behind the front wheels?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 15 2008, 10:02 AM~11605655
> *i got the link to the place to get them from, ima order mine soon  :biggrin:
> *


Send me the link. I've been looking for it :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 08:37 AM~11604963
> *I like the hard top cloth inserts bettwer than the solid vinyl ones
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 12:40 PM~11605910
> *What you plan to do with that? Wrap that shit around your four post bed?  :biggrin:
> *


im going to make a halloween costume out of it shit tits :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damn near no-hit em again today....Things are starting to get very interesting :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 15 2008, 01:27 PM~11606305
> *Y'all are going to talk about 61's so much that theyre gonna be cliche' and everyones gonna become tired of them. :uh:  the 60's are the next hot thing
> *


Hey, don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out. It's six one for life in this mutha. :buttkick:

You deserve to be indefinitely barred from replying to 61 topics for such a jackass statement. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64+Sep 15 2008, 02:41 PM~11606883-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that a shock behind the front wheels?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You took the thoughts right out of my head.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Sep 15 2008, 04:25 PM~11607778
> *im going to make a halloween costume out of it shit tits :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like to me your dressing up as a comic book character with his cape on. Captain Save-a-Rag!


----------



## emhomie626

MORE UPDATES! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

Skim's gonna have the tightest 61 in here. And 61's are also made to back bumper:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

^^ LOL at them trying to light a cig


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 11:46 PM~11603796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the taper would be the same as the stock impala spindle or would it need to be honed out any?
> *


If you go that way make sure they are un godly tight.

A friend has a dodge deck truck and they use the screw in style ball joint.We put them in there with lock tight and went super fucking tight and they still backed out.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Sep 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11608868
> *MORE UPDATES! :biggrin:
> *


I will but I had to work today. The hurricane has me busy at work but I have tomorrow off.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 11:46 PM~11603796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the taper would be the same as the stock impala spindle or would it need to be honed out any?
> *


They are bigger than a factory ball-joint so you would need to hone it out.


----------



## GOODFELLAS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 10:42 PM~11603765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THAT MY 61 VERT GREEN ONE!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by GOODFELLAS_@Sep 15 2008, 09:01 PM~11610208
> *HEY THAT MY 61 VERT  GREEN ONE!!!!
> *


Got to give him some idea of what the green looks like Freddie. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODFELLAS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11610320
> *Got to give him some idea of what the green looks like Freddie.  :biggrin:
> *


IT ALL GOOD


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11603653
> *:0 related? :dunno:
> *


I seen that name too was like what the hell he must have an alterego.


----------



## ButchFragrance

I think the frame would look good the same color as the top.

Just my $.02

Car is looking good Skim very impressive.


----------



## IRONHEAD

:0 damn I wonder how close its gonna be. The interior has been a big dilema for me since I want an OG interior, I still want it to match too.
[/quote]

if you find a color you like CARS1 will make you a kit out of the factory presses. Send them a sample and they will make sure it will work.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> I think the frame would look good the same color as the top.
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> Car is looking good Skim very impressive.


 :thumbsup: good idea (not sure how well it would look) you wouldnt know till it was done.



> :0 damn I wonder how close its gonna be. The interior has been a big dilema for me since I want an OG interior, I still want it to match too.


if you find a color you like CARS1 will make you a kit out of the factory presses. Send them a sample and they will make sure it will work.
[/quote]

:0 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Sep 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11609791-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you go that way make sure they are un godly tight.
> 
> A friend has a dodge deck truck and they use the screw in style ball joint.We put them in there with lock tight and went super fucking tight and they still backed out.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never heard of that happening on the stock cars that run them
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Sep 15 2008, 06:52 PM~11610123
> *They are bigger than a factory ball-joint so you would need to hone it out.
> *


didnt have a problem with them fitting in the caprice spindles 

if he updates the spindles 

:dunno:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 16 2008, 12:07 AM~11609214
> *^^ LOL at them trying to light a cig
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Weren't you looking for these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-Impala-L...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 16 2008, 02:15 PM~11616584
> *Weren't you looking for these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-Impala-L...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61

anybody have pics of designs from CARS1 kits for 61'?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11616584
> *Weren't you looking for these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-Impala-L...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Rear valences are NO longer for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 15 2008, 10:42 PM~11612542
> *never heard of that happening on the stock cars that run them
> didnt have a problem with them fitting in the caprice spindles
> 
> if he updates the spindles
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Might have been the fact it is a tow truck :dunno: But just a lil heads as you never know.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2008, 04:52 PM~11618375
> *Rear valences are NO longer for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


Where they Freddy's?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 17 2008, 11:31 AM~11624430
> *Where they Freddy's?
> *


yup. :biggrin: Picking them up shortly.


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Skim

Dropped off some stuff at the chrome shop today and I picked up some doors for hell bent and a bunch of other stuff for the midwest rag so I will post some pics later.


----------



## Austin Ace

????? I thought you had the doors already? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11627103
> *????? I thought you had the doors already? :0
> *


I do but they needed work so I decided to find cleaner doors and use those on the other rag. The ones I just picked up are 62 doors but they we're og black paint so I aint complaining and I got a 61 door while I was there all for $150. Got a nice 61 core support and partial front clip for $50 and a really nice front bench seat with all the trim for $100 so at those prices I couldn't beat it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 04:55 PM~11627292
> *I do but they needed work so I decided to find cleaner doors and use those on the other rag. The ones I just picked up are 62 doors but they we're og black paint so I aint complaining and I got a 61 door while I was there all for $150. Got a nice 61 core support and partial front clip for $50 and a really nice front bench seat with all the trim for $100 so at those prices I couldn't beat it.
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11627292
> *I do but they needed work so I decided to find cleaner doors and use those on the other rag. The ones I just picked up are 62 doors but they we're og black paint so I aint complaining and I got a 61 door while I was there all for $150. Got a nice 61 core support and partial front clip for $50 and a really nice front bench seat with all the trim for $100 so at those prices I couldn't beat it.
> *


I feel ya got get it when you can


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 03:28 PM~11627524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



yep...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11629842
> *yep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: Good shit.


----------



## Skim

heres some of the parts I picked up today. I only went to look for a couple doors but came back with more than I expected.

seat for $100 for the other 61 rag.










half a front clip with a nice 61 core support $50










3 solid OG paint doors $150


----------



## Skim

start collecting parts now for the other vert if theyre cheap enuf.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Why did you not photograph the side mirror on the Ace door?


----------



## Skim

heres where I left off with the frame. Its coming along. I just bought some spray poly primer to lay down once this is finished but I still have to wait on my vert mounts to be finished. I still have a long ways to go on this frame though. Im only about 35% done so far.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11629902
> *Why did you not photograph the side mirror on the Ace door?
> *


lol, I forgot. You can get an idea here.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 10:02 PM~11629974
> *lol, I forgot. You can get an idea here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 09:02 PM~11629974
> *lol, I forgot. You can get an idea here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 07:02 PM~11629974
> *lol, I forgot. You can get an idea here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor

Daaammm Skim, Need your help to hook up with some parts :biggrin: . Check out the lower trail arms need to order some power balls and find some 1.5idX1\8wall tubing.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11630480
> *Daaammm Skim, Need your help to hook up with some parts  :biggrin:  .  Check out the lower trail arms need to order some power balls and find some        1.5idX1\8wall tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u made them shits with a quickness!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 08:50 PM~11629842
> *yep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


two 61 ragtops, big black truck for a daily, crib on a farm, what else? oh yea, the vw's


----------



## MR.*512*

*WHAT ACCESORIES ARE IN THE BOWTIE PACKAGE ?? *


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 10:03 PM~11630576
> *damn u made them shits with a quickness!!
> *


Thanx, It took 2.5hrs. Do you know were we can get a good price on the power balls localy?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 17 2008, 09:11 PM~11630657
> *Thanx, It took 2.5hrs. Do you know were we can get a good price on the power balls localy?
> *


aurrelio


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11630629
> *WHAT ACCESORIES ARE IN THE BOWTIE PACKAGE ??
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 17 2008, 08:19 PM~11630746
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh: u like packages of 400 lb. ape-like wrestlers perched on your upper lip


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11630629
> *WHAT ACCESORIES ARE IN THE BOWTIE PACKAGE ??
> *


*THERE'S DUAL ANTENNAS,REARVIEW MIRROR'S ON BOTH DOORS,SKIRTS,BUMPER GUARDS ON FRONT AND REAR BUMPER. I KNOW THERE'S ALOT MORE......... *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 10:42 PM~11630991
> *THERE'S DUAL ANTENNAS,REARVIEW MIRROR'S ON BOTH DOORS,SKIRTS,BUMPER GUARDS ON FRONT AND REAR BUMPER. I KNOW THERE'S ALOT MORE.........
> *


what you listed above sounds good but to much can be overkill, not unless it came from the dealership with it. Them tissue box dispensers are Kosher though.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 09:42 PM~11630991
> *THERE'S DUAL ANTENNAS,REARVIEW MIRROR'S ON BOTH DOORS,SKIRTS,BUMPER GUARDS ON FRONT AND REAR BUMPER. I KNOW THERE'S ALOT MORE.........
> *


u mean for hell bent?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 09:33 PM~11630889
> *:uh: u like packages of 400 lb. ape-like wrestlers perched on your upper lip
> *


lol


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 17 2008, 09:53 PM~11630480
> *Daaammm Skim, Need your help to hook up with some parts  :biggrin:  .  Check out the lower trail arms need to order some power balls and find some        1.5idX1\8wall tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They Look Clean Danny :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 09:42 PM~11630991
> *THERE'S DUAL ANTENNAS,REARVIEW MIRROR'S ON BOTH DOORS,SKIRTS,BUMPER GUARDS ON FRONT AND REAR BUMPER. I KNOW THERE'S ALOT MORE.........
> *


Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.

what I already have:
Grille Guard
Rear bumper guards
1 piece front & rear bumpers
61 Rocker mouldings
6 way power seat
day night mirror

what I would like : 
power windows
autotronic eye
turquoise floor mats
OG hazard switch
map lights
and probably more that I forgot.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 12:24 AM~11632671
> *Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.
> 
> what I already have:
> Grille Guard
> Rear bumper guards
> 1 piece front & rear bumpers
> 61 Rocker mouldings
> 6 way power seat
> day night mirror
> 
> what I would like :
> power windows
> autotronic eye
> turquoise floor mats
> OG hazard switch
> map lights
> and probably more that I forgot.
> *


Baller


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 01:24 AM~11632671
> *Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.
> 
> what I already have:
> Grille Guard
> Rear bumper guards
> 1 piece front & rear bumpers
> 61 Rocker mouldings
> 6 way power seat
> day night mirror
> 
> what I would like :
> power windows
> autotronic eye
> turquoise floor mats
> OG hazard switch
> map lights
> and probably more that I forgot.
> *


More Like Pro Kit :scrutinize:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11629842
> *yep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wish they sold Impala parts at our Home Depot's. LOL.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2008, 11:37 PM~11632762
> *More Like Pro Kit :scrutinize:
> *


that means I'm way behind beginner then


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 07:24 AM~11632671
> *Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.
> 
> what I already have:
> Grille Guard
> Rear bumper guards
> 1 piece front & rear bumpers
> 61 Rocker mouldings
> 6 way power seat
> day night mirror
> 
> what I would like :
> power windows
> autotronic eye
> turquoise floor mats
> OG hazard switch
> map lights
> and probably more that I forgot.
> *


Cruise control?  Sure would like to have it on mine.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 08:00 PM~11629947
> *heres where I left off with the frame. Its coming along. I just bought some spray poly primer to lay down once this is finished but I still have to wait on my vert mounts to be finished. I still have a long ways to go on this frame though. Im only about 35% done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should just cut that weeny piece of channel that runs behind the rear spring pearches and in front of the gas tank. It's pointless, as a matter of fact I cut it out and welded a 2x2 box piece in there for support. By doing that there's no fucking way that frame will twist.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 18 2008, 06:55 AM~11633419
> *You should just cut that weeny piece of channel that runs behind the rear spring pearches and in front of the gas tank. It's pointless, as a matter of fact I cut it out and welded a 2x2 box piece in there for support. By doing that there's no fucking way that frame will twist.
> *


Hmmmmm, that just might be crazy enough to work! :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 18 2008, 07:49 AM~11633585
> *Hmmmmm, that just might be crazy enough to work! :0
> *


I got the idea from Badass64 about 4 years ago.

He has some pretty cool "add-ons" as well  A couple are in this pic.









If you want to see how to wrap a frame, check his builds out!! It's too bad he don't come on anymore.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11632671
> *Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.
> 
> what I already have:
> Grille Guard
> Rear bumper guards
> 1 piece front & rear bumpers
> 61 Rocker mouldings
> 6 way power seat
> day night mirror
> 
> what I would like :
> power windows
> autotronic eye
> turquoise floor mats
> OG hazard switch
> map lights
> and probably more that I forgot.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 02:24 AM~11632671
> *Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.
> 
> what I already have:
> Grille Guard
> Rear bumper guards
> 1 piece front & rear bumpers
> 61 Rocker mouldings
> 6 way power seat
> day night mirror
> 
> what I would like :
> power windows
> autotronic eye
> turquoise floor mats
> OG hazard switch
> map lights
> and probably more that I forgot.
> *


SKIM SAID "MAP LIGHTS" :rofl:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 18 2008, 01:24 AM~11632671-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what I have so far. Im not ballin like most people on here. I just have the basic starter kit.
> 
> what I already have:
> Grille Guard
> Rear bumper guards
> 1 piece front & rear bumpers
> 61 Rocker mouldings
> 6 way power seat
> day night mirror
> 
> what I would like :
> power windows *got this also*
> map lights
> and probably more that I forgot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Sep 18 2008, 06:12 AM~11633263
> *Cruise control?   Sure would like to have it on mine.
> *


i got 3 61-62 cruise controls hit me up if you want one 
price starts at 2500


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11635256
> *i got 3 61-62 cruise controls hit me up if you want one
> price starts at 2500
> *


 :0 fawk


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11635256
> *i got 3 61-62 cruise controls hit me up if you want one
> price starts at 2500
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

gouging :0


----------



## Skim

Options are way overated :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Sep 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11635256-->
> 
> 
> 
> *i got 3 61-62 cruise controls hit me up if you want one
> price starts at 2500*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont one too! but thats to much for me call me on a day your really broke :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 08:06 PM~11639966
> *Options are way overated :0
> *


yep :uh:


----------



## wired61

Tony.....or anybody else that knows......I just bought a spot weld remover/cutter,and its designed with a retractable arbor bit,and when i try to use it the arbor just retracts in and when the teeth from the cutter hits the metal it roams and wont stay in one position. Does anyone know what im doing wrong?or what im suppose to do?


also...Tony....where did u get the vise grips that u have with the flat things on each end for clamping sheet metal? i havent been able to find them anywhere.



...thanks in advance...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11640332
> *Tony.....or anybody else that knows......I just bought a spot weld remover/cutter,and its designed with a retractable arbor bit,and when i try to use it the arbor just retracts in and when the teeth from the cutter hits the metal it roams and wont stay in one position. Does anyone know what im doing wrong?or what im suppose to do?
> also...Tony....where did u get the vise grips that u have with the flat things on each end for clamping sheet metal? i havent been able to find them anywhere.
> ...thanks in advance...
> *


good luck on the rag


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11640332
> *Tony.....or anybody else that knows......I just bought a spot weld remover/cutter,and its designed with a retractable arbor bit,and when i try to use it the arbor just retracts in and when the teeth from the cutter hits the metal it roams and wont stay in one position. Does anyone know what im doing wrong?or what im suppose to do?
> also...Tony....where did u get the vise grips that u have with the flat things on each end for clamping sheet metal? i havent been able to find them anywhere.
> ...thanks in advance...
> *


use a small bit to drill bit to make a starter hole in center then sit the arbor in it to guide you


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 18 2008, 06:55 PM~11635256
> *i got 3 61-62 cruise controls hit me up if you want one
> price starts at 2500
> *


 :0 Thats alot...Dont have that kind of change.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11639966
> *Options are way overated :0
> *


and Accessories are underated. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 09:06 PM~11639966
> *Options are way overated :0
> *


Fool wants to rumble?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 07:25 AM~11642918
> *and Accessories are underated.  :biggrin:
> *


x4 especially search lights, and snot paper dispensers, remote mirrors and power seats


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 18 2008, 12:55 PM~11635256
> *i got 3 61-62 cruise controls hit me up if you want one
> price starts at 2500
> *



ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh......skeett skeetttt skeettttt.... :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11643046
> *x4 especially search lights, and snot paper dispensers, remote mirrors and power seats
> *


i have all those, well 3 outta 4 atleast :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11640332
> *Tony.....or anybody else that knows......I just bought a spot weld remover/cutter,and its designed with a retractable arbor bit,and when i try to use it the arbor just retracts in and when the teeth from the cutter hits the metal it roams and wont stay in one position. Does anyone know what im doing wrong?or what im suppose to do?
> also...Tony....where did u get the vise grips that u have with the flat things on each end for clamping sheet metal? i havent been able to find them anywhere.
> ...thanks in advance...
> *


Hit the center of the spot weld with a center punch.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 19 2008, 11:00 AM~11643560
> *i have all those, well 3 outta 4 atleast :biggrin:
> *


I Have Zero Of Those


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11643046
> *x4 especially search lights, and snot paper dispensers, remote mirrors and power seats
> *


The Snot paper dispensers are in my terms are a shitty pamper hamper. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 09:35 AM~11643885
> *The Snot paper dispensers are in my terms are a shitty pamper hamper.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 or the snot rocket rag pocket?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11643922
> *:0 or the snot rocket rag pocket?
> *


LITTER BAG IS THE SHITTER BAG.


----------



## Infamous James

hock-a loogy hankie hider :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2008, 12:03 PM~11644104
> *hock-a loogy hankie hider :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

Just dropped off my two doors at the soda blasters this morning. Also picked up some things I had done over there. Once I get the doors back I will have 100% of the body part and most only need minimal body work so I need to get those parts blocked and straightened.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

uffin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 18 2008, 09:35 PM~11640332
> *Tony.....or anybody else that knows......I just bought a spot weld remover/cutter,and its designed with a retractable arbor bit,and when i try to use it the arbor just retracts in and when the teeth from the cutter hits the metal it roams and wont stay in one position. Does anyone know what im doing wrong?or what im suppose to do?
> also...Tony....where did u get the vise grips that u have with the flat things on each end for clamping sheet metal? i havent been able to find them anywhere.
> ...thanks in advance...
> *


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 19 2008, 01:40 PM~11645228
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


I think they answered the first question on the bit already but you can buy the flat bill vise clamps at lowes or home depot.


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2008, 12:33 PM~11645182
> *Just dropped off my two doors at the soda blasters this morning. Also picked up some things I had done over there. Once I get the doors back I will have 100% of the body part and most only need minimal body work so I need to get those parts blocked and straightened.
> *


HMMMMMMM..I wish I had some does!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

skim , txt me your address i got something i will send you that will be very helpful on your next projects , i will send you a few different sizes and see how you like them :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 blocking midgets?


----------



## Skim

The doors as soon as you are ready.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 11:13 AM~11643674
> *I Have Zero Of Those
> *


Eazy-E didn't have any either.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2008, 02:51 PM~11645285
> *I think  they answered the first question on the bit already but you can buy the flat bill vise clamps at lowes or home depot.
> *


and sears


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 20 2008, 02:36 AM~11647906
> *Eazy-E didn't have any either.
> *


Shit if Eazy didnt have them, I dont need em.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11647999
> *and sears
> *


ill have to try sears,i went to home depot, lowes, 2 welding supply stores, paint supply stores, harbor freight.....none of them had them...ill have to try sears


----------



## Scrilla

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

I will be ordering the green top this week. Talked to mr impala and he said they make them right there at bowtie connection so I will have that part out of the way atleast.


----------



## Dylante63

feel like your on the home stretch yet?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 10:47 AM~11651433
> *I will be ordering the green top this week. Talked to mr impala and he said they make them right there at bowtie connection so I will have that part out of the way atleast.
> *


 :0 u doin a dark green or similar to the paint???


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 19 2008, 05:53 PM~11646593
> *:0 blocking midgets?
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2008, 11:57 AM~11651498
> *:0 u doin a dark green or similar to the paint???
> *


Its just a shade darker green. I posted a pic earlier so u can see it.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.


----------



## Guest

nice!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 04:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that blue material would look good too with the green body and a blue stripe.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 05:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This Ace is going to look great with that color combo....


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Perfect


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 02:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE COMBO SKIM !! ARE GOING TO GET THAT STRIP THAT GOES ACROSS THE BACK ?? *


----------



## MR.*512*

*THIS DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT !! * :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


repost


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11654589
> *NICE COMBO SKIM !! ARE GOING TO GET THAT STRIP THAT GOES ACROSS THE BACK ??
> *


yep, I like how that strip makes the window look smaller.


----------



## Skim

Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11655167
> *Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELL IT TO ME U DONT NEED IT :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

Lookin' good Skim


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11655149
> *yep, I like how that strip makes the window look smaller.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
*WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PIC I POSTED OF THAT TRUNK PAN ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:20 PM~11655321
> *:thumbsup:
> WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PIC I POSTED OF THAT TRUNK PAN ??   :biggrin:
> *


i didnt want to comment :biggrin: whos is that :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11654329
> *This Ace is going to look great with that color combo....
> *


no mames puto


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11655365
> *i didnt want to comment  :biggrin:  whos is that :0
> *


*IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A 63 RAG FOUND THIS ONE THATS THE TRUNK PAN PIC I POSTED * :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Looks like Ray was slippin with his pimpin on that trunk pan. You gonna get it or what?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11655167
> *Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: crazy to think that hoe was made 50 years ago and has just been chillin in a field for like 30


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 02:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHOTOSHOP A 61 RAG WITH THOSE COLORS TO SEE HOW ITS GONNA LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2008, 05:56 AM~11655167
> *Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit I want one of those too...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2008, 12:56 AM~11655167
> *Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn dude, send some love this way. I'm gonna put the 64 up on e-bay again, I want a bubble, can you find one?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11655512
> *Looks like Ray was slippin with his pimpin on that trunk pan. You gonna get it or what?
> *


*NAW, IM GOING TO KEEP LOOKING....... *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CLINCH :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 21 2008, 06:16 PM~11659266
> *CLINCH :cheesy:
> *


As soon as derrick lee saw that pop fly he knew it was on. He didn't even have to look lol.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11655167
> *Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 21 2008, 09:48 PM~11659964
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2008, 05:26 AM~11661508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:
From herrings to belugas...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11652546
> *the side stripe the same color darker green as the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks real good
:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim,Sep 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11655167]
Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.









































:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 21 2008, 07:48 PM~11659964
> *:uh:
> *


I aint herring that shit potna


----------



## Skim

If all goes well this weekend I will have the majority of my frame molded. Im still waiting on my 4 convertible mounts from my friend ryan so ia can just finish the whole frame.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2008, 10:38 AM~11663445
> *I aint herring that shit potna
> *


ring,ring,,, i need a rubber block for the wrap around speed nut,pick up ya phone


----------



## FiveNine619

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FiveNine619, Skim
:0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

like the 2dr 59 : )


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2008, 08:42 AM~11663467
> *ring,ring,,, i need a rubber block for the wrap around speed nut,pick up ya phone
> *


I got you covered like a curl in a shower cap cuzz


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11655167
> *Just picked up a beluga. Gonna go bring it home in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck this 59 is nice. I want it. It fucking sucks to be poor


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 PM~11664409
> *I got you covered like a curl in a shower cap cuzz
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

skim, what are you going to do to the other rag 61 or fifty-neener? if you restore them to original you will get more money for them and also appeal to a larger buying crowd........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2008, 01:06 PM~11664409
> *I got you covered like a curl in a shower cap cuzz
> *


That's real.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

59 Hardtop "Beluga Boogie" coming soon to a signature near you.


----------



## northwestG

this seems to be everyones favorite topic so my question is:
whats the best way to cut the floor out? i have a 4 door with perfect floors and even rockers.... 
should i leave the rockers on the floor or???


----------



## Skim

theres a couple different ways to do this but I will have to do the exact same thing on the midwest rag. I plan on seperating the rockers from the floor just like the full 1 piece floor they sell new and then slide that whole floor in one big piece straight up from underneath, then re weld it to the rockers


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this car done yet?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2008, 08:22 AM~11673888
> *this car done yet?
> *


 :0 I aint balling like you. "Its gonna take some time"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i wish..you'll be done before me probably..heavy hitter you got there.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 10:24 AM~11673897
> *:0 I aint balling like you. "Its gonna take some time"
> *


got 2 61 rags and a 59 hardtop and hes not ballin :biggrin: whats up skim :wave:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 22 2008, 07:14 PM~11668714
> *skim, what are you going to do to the other rag 61 or fifty-neener? if you restore them to original you will get more money for them and also appeal to a larger buying crowd........
> *


skim did you see this?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 23 2008, 08:33 AM~11673942
> *got 2 61 rags and a 59 hardtop and hes not ballin :biggrin: whats up skim :wave:
> *


Not to mention his V-dubs. Skim really is rich though, people need to understand this.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2008, 10:52 AM~11674796
> *Not to mention his V-dubs. Skim really is rich though, people need to understand this.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I could use about all of these sound-bytes for this topic

http://www.realmofdarkness.net/sounds/mrt/...oundboard-8.htm


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 09:24 AM~11673897
> *:0 I aint balling like you. "Its gonna take some time"
> *


FOREVER IS TO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 23 2008, 09:16 AM~11674159
> *skim did you see this?
> *


The other rag will be more lowrod stock frame og ermine white/ black canvas top on billett polished 20" and 22"s bagged. No chrome underneath all stock looking powder coated with another big LS-1 powerplant. That is so far down the line though. I haven't even given the 59 any thought. 
My next car I have to finish is my 52 splitwindow sliding ragtop bug that im going full show car on. That car is at the painters in Phoenix right now. All I have left is interior and final assembly but I've been building that car since 02.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2008, 10:52 AM~11674796
> *Not to mention his V-dubs. Skim really is rich though, people need to understand this.
> *


Not rich just thrifty and not married and no kids. I paid 99.5 for a house that I was more interested in the shop building than the house. Most I ever paid for these cars was 4 grand and that was the midwest rag. 
Im just thankful that by not having a lot of extra cash, it made me have no choice but to do a lot of shit myself. That was the best thing I could have done was get my ass out there and learn to do it myself. Now maybe I can start working on other peoples rust and get paid for it.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 11:19 AM~11676039
> *Not rich just thrifty and not married and no kids. I paid 99.5 for a house that I was more interested in the shop building than the house. Most I ever paid for these cars was 4 grand and that was the midwest rag.
> Im just thankful that by not having a lot of extra cash, it made me have no choice but to do a lot of shit myself. That was the best thing I could have done was get my ass out there and learn to do it myself. Now maybe I can start working on other peoples rust and get paid for it.
> *


SHIT I'D TRUST YOUR SKILLS TO BUILD ME A RAG


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 01:19 PM~11676039
> *Not rich just thrifty and not married and no kids. I paid 99.5 for a house that I was more interested in the shop building than the house. Most I ever paid for these cars was 4 grand and that was the midwest rag.
> Im just thankful that by not having a lot of extra cash, it made me have no choice but to do a lot of shit myself. That was the best thing I could have done was get my ass out there and learn to do it myself. Now maybe I can start working on other peoples rust and get paid for it.
> *


I feel you here........


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 23 2008, 08:22 PM~11676061
> *SHIT I'D TRUST YOUR SKILLS TO BUILD ME A RAG
> *


X2! All day.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 02:19 PM~11676039
> *Not rich just thrifty and not married and no kids. I paid 99.5 for a house that I was more interested in the shop building than the house. Most I ever paid for these cars was 4 grand and that was the midwest rag.
> Im just thankful that by not having a lot of extra cash, it made me have no choice but to do a lot of shit myself. That was the best thing I could have done was get my ass out there and learn to do it myself. Now maybe I can start working on other peoples rust and get paid for it.
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2008, 08:52 AM~11674796
> *Not to mention his V-dubs. Skim really is rich though, people need to understand this.
> *


I UNDA STAND MY NINJA


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 23 2008, 06:18 PM~11677848
> *I UNDA STAND MY NINJA
> *


Undastand deez nutz


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 01:12 PM~11675978
> *My next car I have to finish is my 52 splitwindow sliding ragtop bug that im going full show car on. That car is at the painters in Phoenix right now. All I have left is interior and final assembly but I've been building that car since 02.
> *


Pics for the VW junkies that are in here :0

Also when you going to get down on your Barn Door?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 03:01 PM~11678200
> *Undastand deez nutz
> *


NO SPEEKY EANGLESE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 05:01 PM~11678200
> *Undastand deez nutz
> *


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz

hows the 61 comeing along


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Sep 23 2008, 07:33 AM~11673942-->
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 61 rags and a 59 hardtop and hes not ballin :biggrin: whats up skim :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ballin on a budget aint hard. all them parts cars he making a little change on to invest more into what he wants.
> 
> i got a bunch of rags and im poor.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 12:19 PM~11676039
> *Not rich just thrifty and not married and no kids. I paid 99.5 for a house that I was more interested in the shop building than the house. Most I ever paid for these cars was 4 grand and that was the midwest rag.
> Im just thankful that by not having a lot of extra cash, it made me have no choice but to do a lot of shit myself. That was the best thing I could have done was get my ass out there and learn to do it myself. Now maybe I can start working on other peoples rust and get paid for it.
> *


Holla


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 24 2008, 12:26 AM~11683005
> *:0
> *


check it out. My VW club members be repping it up at the bomb events


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 12:36 AM~11683052
> *check it out. My VW club members be repping it up at the bomb events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That diner has it all huh.......damn


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 23 2008, 06:01 PM~11678681
> *hows the 61 comeing along
> *


I was working 8 days in a row at my job and Im almost done so I will be back on it in a minute. Im waiting on my 4 rag mounts, ryan needs to hurry up so I can finish my frame. Molding it is a lot of work with boring pics so Im gonna just wait and post the frame pics as soon as its finally in primer and then paint.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 10:40 AM~11684850
> *I was working 8 days in a row at my job and Im almost done so I will be back on it in a minute. Im waiting on my 4 rag mounts, ryan needs to hurry up so I can finish my frame. Molding it is a lot of work with boring pics so Im gonna just wait and post the frame pics as soon as its finally in primer and then paint.
> *


8 days makes 1 weak :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Look at skim balling working 8 days...got to love the OT :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 24 2008, 12:07 PM~11686112
> *Look at skim balling working 8 days...got to love the OT  :thumbsup:
> *


Government gets a fat ass share of that though. They took $8642.00 last year alone.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 12:38 PM~11686816
> *Government gets a fat ass share of that though. They took $8642.00 last year alone.
> *


Ah yes...gotta love corporate America don't you?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 01:38 PM~11686816
> *Government gets a fat ass share of that though. They took $8642.00 last year alone. I'm starting a new CC though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sounds about right


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 01:38 PM~11686816
> *Government gets a fat ass share of that though. They took $8642.00 last year alone.
> *


Shiiiiii when they take 8Gs that means you makin $$$$$$ :0 .......BTW I got the 140 yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 02:38 PM~11686816
> *Government gets a fat ass share of that though. Ballers Inc."*


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 18 2008, 02:25 AM~11633174
> *Wish they sold Impala parts at our Home Depot's. LOL.
> *


DAMN SKIM!!!! :0 you were right homie they had everything I needed, I'm sure glad we live in Texas where we can do it our self's!!!!!!!!! I bet Lowes aint got shit on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 02:38 PM~11686816
> *Government gets a fat ass share of that though. They took $8642.00 last year alone.
> *


 :werd: 

you know if people actually got that money and then had to pay the government out of there pockets. people would open there eyes and say screw this shit!

they take a little each week and people don't really sweat it to much. 

i gave one of my guys in the shop a dollar raise and he makes twenty extra bucks on a 40 hour week.. go figure


----------



## Skim

> DAMN SKIM!!!! :0 you were right homie they had everything I needed, I'm sure glad we live in Texas where we can do it our self's!!!!!!!!! I bet Lowes aint got shit on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> Holy shit, they told me they were out of 63 front clips last week lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 24 2008, 03:02 PM~11687747
> *......BTW I got the 140 yesterday :thumbsup:
> *


Damn I sent that a long time ago :0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 24 2008, 05:26 PM~11689162
> *:werd:
> 
> you know if people actually got that money and then had to pay the government out of there pockets. people would open there eyes and say screw this shit!
> 
> they take a little each week and people don't really sweat it to much.
> 
> i gave one of my guys in the shop a dollar raise and he makes twenty extra bucks on a 40 hour week.. go figure
> *


I did the math and they take $4 an hour out of my ck :thumbsdown: , I must be raising somebody's kid I WANT A PICTURE is my kid too


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 24 2008, 06:41 PM~11689357
> *I did the math and they take $4 an hour out of my ck :thumbsdown: , I must be raising somebody's kid I WANT A PICTURE is my kid too
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: With all the money they go and send to other country's like Irak you might have like 10 different kids :uh:


----------



## northwestG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11673811
> *theres a couple different ways to do this but I will have to do the exact same thing on the midwest rag. I plan on seperating the rockers from the floor just like the full 1 piece floor they sell new and then slide that whole floor in one big piece straight up from underneath, then re weld it to the rockers
> *


why from underneath? do u need to cut/weld the braces? i cut around the floor and it doesnt seeem to be comin out..... although i didnt take off the frame mounts/body mounts...
anymore tips?


also cuttin the quarters off the 4 door where should i cut them to use them for a 2 door?


----------



## 79 cutty

> DAMN SKIM!!!! :0 you were right homie they had everything I needed, I'm sure glad we live in Texas where we can do it our self's!!!!!!!!! I bet Lowes aint got shit on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> Holy shit, they told me they were out of 63 front clips last week lol
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 24 2008, 04:41 PM~11689357
> *I did the math and they take $4 an hour out of my ck :thumbsdown: , I must be raising somebody's kid I WANT A PICTURE is my kid too
> *


 :uh: thank the democrats


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 25 2008, 06:31 AM~11694274
> *:uh: thank the democrats
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: 



Sup Skim! Sell me that 59!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 10:01 AM~11694420
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> Sup Skim! Sell me that 59!!! :biggrin:
> *


3500.00


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2008, 08:03 AM~11694432
> *3500.00
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

Fat girl in a little dress! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's a lot of  trailer!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 25 2008, 09:43 AM~11694657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat girl in a little dress!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That's a lot of  trailer!
> *


it was either the suspension and wheel package or a bigger trailer, he picked the former :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

can someone photoshop my wagon in the home depot paking lot wih some car parts in the back? i want to look like a baller too. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2008, 08:03 AM~11694432
> *3500.00
> *


:twak:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 25 2008, 07:58 AM~11694757
> *can someone photoshop my wagon in the home depot paking lot wih some car parts in the back? i want to look like a baller too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: BOZO


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 25 2008, 09:58 AM~11694757
> *can someone photoshop my wagon in the home depot paking lot wih some car parts in the back? i want to look like a baller too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best... N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is.. Hope U Like it.</span>.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 10:17 AM~11695769
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best...  N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is..  Hope U Like it.</span>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 11:17 AM~11695769
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best...  N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is..  Hope U Like it.</span>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAAAAAAAAaaaahahahah


----------



## emhomie626

> DAMN SKIM!!!! :0 you were right homie they had everything I needed, I'm sure glad we live in Texas where we can do it our self's!!!!!!!!! I bet Lowes aint got shit on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> Holy shit, they told me they were out of 63 front clips last week lol
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOME DEPOT IN TEXAS SELLS IMPALA PARTS? :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 11:17 AM~11695769
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best...  N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is..  Hope U Like it.</span>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Esta guey lol


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2008, 03:47 PM~11697244
> *Esta guey lol
> *


X2 :roflmao: 

BTW Skim your 61 looks good so far Homie. cant wait to see it done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2008, 12:00 PM~11695129
> *:twak:
> *


 Am I wrong?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2008, 06:03 AM~11694432
> *3500.00
> *


 :0 
TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11695769
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best...   N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is..  Hope U Like it.</span>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



someone should put the katrina heineken looter in that pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Sep 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11697492
> *someone should put the katrina heineken looter in that pic....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 25 2008, 07:54 AM~11694721
> *it was either the suspension and wheel package or a bigger trailer, he picked the former :biggrin:
> *


CAUTION: TRAILER IN MIRROR IS BIGGER THAT IT APPEARS. I had to choose one or the other, who you think I am SKIM!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 10:17 AM~11695769
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best...  N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is..  Hope U Like it.</span>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## upsman16

nice project


----------



## miguel62

:uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11695769
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not The Best...  N Not Photoshop ... But Here It Is..  Hope U Like it.</span>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: thanks man, thats a good one :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Sep 25 2008, 01:07 PM~11697492
> *someone should put the katrina heineken looter in that pic....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This fool look like a young DON KING n shit! LOL


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11705289
> *
> *


 :uh: damn homie bumped all the 61 build up except mine, i feel left out in the cold..... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 26 2008, 12:02 PM~11705565
> *:uh: damn homie bumped all the 61 build up except mine, i feel left out in the cold..... :biggrin:
> *


dat cuz u suk


----------



## Kadillac G

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Today was about picking up those 59's so I didnt get shit done on my car but I did take some pics. I will be working on the rag all weekend though.




























fuckin all day event. Me and BThompsonTX fucked around and it took forever. Thanks Brian for all the help today. Saved me from making 2 trips.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2008, 08:21 PM~11711231
> *Today was about picking up those 59's so I didnt get shit done on my car but I did take some pics. I will be working on the rag all weekend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin all day event. Me and BThompsonTX fucked around and it took forever. Thanks Brian for all the help today. Saved me from making 2 trips.
> *


UMMMMMMMMM??? :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2008, 04:21 AM~11711231
> *Today was about picking up those 59's so I didnt get shit done on my car but I did take some pics. I will be working on the rag all weekend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin all day event. Me and BThompsonTX fucked around and it took forever. Thanks Brian for all the help today. Saved me from making 2 trips.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2008, 11:21 PM~11711231
> *Today was about picking up those 59's so I didnt get shit done on my car but I did take some pics. I will be working on the rag all weekend though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin all day event. Me and BThompsonTX fucked around and it took forever. Thanks Brian for all the help today. Saved me from making 2 trips.
> *


I want to see two chrome bumpers in the back of that bed for a 1961 heading to the plater's shop!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2008, 06:55 AM~11713269
> *I want to see two chrome bumpers in the back of that bed for a 1961 heading to the plater's shop!
> *


 :uh: Matter of fact, my chromer just called this morning telling me to pick up all the shit i dropped off last week, spindles, calipers, steering links and tie rods. etc.


----------



## Reyna Bros

Looking good Skim.!!!!!!!!!  I have a brand new pair of mirrors for my new doors....oh wait aminute they haven't came in yet. :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2008, 09:59 AM~11713403
> *:uh:  Matter of fact, my chromer just called this morning telling me to pick up all the shit i dropped off last week, spindles, calipers, steering links and tie rods. etc.
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH! That's what I'm talking about, the goodness coming home for Hell Bent, and the god awful getting dropped off for some TLC. :yes:


----------



## Skim

i saw this at my homies wedding yesterday. while they were taking pics of the bride and groom, i was taking pics of the cankle.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD DAMN!!! That's a huge bitch.


----------



## Skim

I spent this weekend at that wedding, moving the 59's around, parting out that 4 door so I didnt get shit done :uh: 





































either way Im back on it this week


----------



## FREAKY TALES

AWW! MAN, WE WERE EXPECTING TO SEE SOME HELL BENT UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Sep 28 2008, 09:11 PM~11723482
> *AWW! MAN, WE WERE EXPECTING TO SEE SOME HELL BENT UPDATES :biggrin:
> *


real soon homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11723358
> *i saw this at my homies wedding yesterday. while they were taking pics of the bride and groom, i was taking pics of the cankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: Ninga mode


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11723358
> *i saw this at my homies wedding yesterday. while they were taking pics of the bride and groom, i was taking pics of the cankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2008, 08:09 PM~11723465
> *I spent this weekend at that wedding, moving the 59's around, parting out that 4 door so I didnt get shit done :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way Im back on it this week
> *


startin to look like me lol :uh: o yea send me pics of the 4 door!


----------



## northwestG

how much of the quarter of a 4 door is usable for a 2 door? .....61 of course


----------



## Wizzard

Nice bus there Skim. My dad had one of those, it was a -63. He sold it a couple of years ago wich he now regrets...

Got any more pics of yours? Sorry for the O.T.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2008, 11:00 PM~11723358
> *i saw this at my homies wedding yesterday. while they were taking pics of the bride and groom, i was taking pics of the cankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She aint missed a KFC meal served in her life. I hope that child survived.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 28 2008, 10:58 PM~11724541
> *how much of the quarter of a 4 door is usable for a 2 door?  .....61 of course
> *


I use about all I can up to about an inch from the door opening. If you go back u will see what I mean. Now the area on top of the quarter panel is a different story because its nothing like the convertible up there.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11723358
> *i saw this at my homies wedding yesterday. while they were taking pics of the bride and groom, i was taking pics of the cankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: what we arent seeing is that beast is eating the head off that 24 year old woman shes manhandling in the blue dress


----------



## Austin Ace

I see a shadow warrior!!!! NINJA! Nice get homie!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nice 59!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Bro, everytime I see a train I look for your shit, never seen one yet but Im still looking.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 29 2008, 11:12 AM~11727544
> *Bro, everytime I see a train I look for your shit, never seen one yet but Im still looking.
> *


me neither and I work in a yard


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11727544
> *Bro, everytime I see a train I look for your shit, never seen one yet but Im still looking.
> *


I was sitting on the dock one day at work and seen one.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

hell-bent or hell·bent (hlbnt)
adj.
Impetuously or recklessly determined to do or achieve something: was hell-bent on winning. 

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2003. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 PM~11733230
> *hell-bent or hell·bent (hlbnt)
> adj.
> Impetuously or recklessly determined to do or achieve something: was hell-bent on winning.
> 
> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2003. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
> *


That's tight I never thought of it like that. I figured beccause it was red like the devil and all bent to hell, that's what it would just be. :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 29 2008, 11:12 AM~11727544
> *Bro, everytime I see a train I look for your shit, never seen one yet but Im still looking.
> *


I seen a couple down Austin ways!!!!!

Awesome...........QUOTE(C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s @ Sep 29 2008, 08:36 PM) *
hell-bent or hell·bent (hlbnt)
adj.
Impetuously or recklessly determined to do or achieve something: was hell-bent on winning.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2003. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Skim

I picked up my new doors from the soda blasters yesterday and they turned out nice. I go to pick up my chrome I had plated tomorrow so I will try to get some new pics posted up.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 07:28 AM~11736984
> *I picked up my new doors from the soda blasters yesterday and they turned out nice. I go to pick up my chrome I had plated tomorrow so I will try to get some new pics posted up.
> *


waits patiently! :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

Cant remember if you've said or not, but where u getting your chrome done?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 29 2008, 10:12 AM~11727544
> *Bro, everytime I see a train I look for your shit, never seen one yet but Im still looking.
> *


I FOUND MYSELF DOING THE SAME THIS LAST WEEKEND....BUT TO NO AVAIL


----------



## texasgold

look what i ran into at Traders Village here in Houston :cheesy: 





























there was more but ran out of phone space


----------



## Guest

when i was growing up my grandfather had a VW restoration/junk yard

seems like back then "80's early 90's" they were everywere. i used to love working in there. that's what got me started being interested in cars. he died when i was 15 and the family sold the VW'S and the shop. i wish i had some pictures of back then.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 09:14 AM~11737382
> *waits patiently!  :biggrin:
> *


Heres the doors, in the morning I drop off my skirts to get done. I forgot when I went to pick up the doors :uh: 




























one is a 62 door so I will have to weld up the 62 holes and re drill them to 61 pattern.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11742052
> *look what i ran into at Traders Village here in Houston :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was more but ran out of phone space
> *


damn what was all them VW's doing at Traders Village?


----------



## Skim

topped by El Pintor's pad yesterday to check out his rag. 










the muthafucka had a 59 bumper and valences on it :0


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 08:19 PM~11743972
> *damn what was all them VW's doing at Traders Village?
> *


they where there for a VW show...most where 60s :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11744001
> *topped by El Pintor's pad yesterday to check out his rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the muthafucka had a 59 bumper and valences on it  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

damn tell him to sell me whats left of them valances :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

Less cankle.












*MORE 61 PIX*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 30 2008, 07:03 PM~11742052
> *look what i ran into at Traders Village here in Houston :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was more but ran out of phone space
> *


well thats good :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 10:23 PM~11603622
> *still waiting, trust me I need them for my frame too. I will let u know as soon as I find out!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11743955
> *Heres the doors, in the morning I drop off my skirts to get done. I forgot when I went to pick up the doors :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one is a 62 door so I will have to weld up the 62 holes and re drill them to 61 pattern.
> *


they look real solid good find


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Where da pics at NIKKUA?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 PM~11754360
> *Where da pics at NIKKUA?
> *



Picked up my a arms today. Aurelio from A&M hooked it up nice man. Fully molded and uppers extended 1"



















dropped them off at the chrome shop when I went to pick up some of my other stuff I dropped off a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Skim

And picked up some stuff. Man I drove all over the DFW today, The soda blasters to drop off my skirts, got a speeding ticket in Ft Worth, then to A&M Customs to pick up my A Arms, after that to drop off the 9" rear end housing to Cesar at Irving Customs for the wishbone mount to get welded on, then to Mesquite to Economy Plating to pick up my chrome parts. sheesh, Im sick of using my days off to run around.


----------



## Skim




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 10:05 PM~11754460
> *Picked up my a arms today. Aurelio from A&M hooked it up nice man. Fully molded and uppers extended 1"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped them off at the chrome shop when I went to pick up some of my other stuff I dropped off a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Snice!

Where are my pics of the bumpers getting dropped off? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:10 PM~11754533
> *Snice!
> 
> Where are my pics of the bumpers getting dropped off?  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I gotta stop by Texas Massacres to pick up the front. The rear is here!


----------



## miguel62

> And picked up some stuff. Man I drove all over the DFW today, The soda blasters to drop off my skirts, got a speeding ticket in Ft Worth, then to A&M Customs to pick up my A Arms, after that to drop off the 9" rear end housing to Cesar at Irving Customs for the wishbone mount to get welded on, then to Mesquite to Economy Plating to pick up my chrome parts. sheesh, Im sick of using my days off to run around.
> 
> yup i remember those days...every day i had a day off ...it was a day to do things for my 62...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 10:12 PM~11754566
> *I gotta stop by Texas Massacres to pick up the front. The rear is here!
> *


:yes: Betty wants some new bling on her ass and wants a pair of new tits.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 07:05 PM~11754460
> *Picked up my a arms today. Aurelio from A&M hooked it up nice man. Fully molded and uppers extended 1"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped them off at the chrome shop when I went to pick up some of my other stuff I dropped off a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 07:08 PM~11754512
> *And picked up some stuff. Man I drove all over the DFW today, The soda blasters to drop off my skirts, got a speeding ticket in Ft Worth, then to A&M Customs to pick up my A Arms, after that to drop off the 9" rear end housing to Cesar at Irving Customs for the wishbone mount to get welded on, then to Mesquite to Economy Plating to pick up my chrome parts. sheesh, Im sick of using my days off to run around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THE CHROME AND A-ARMS LOOK GOOD * :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 07:08 PM~11754512
> *And picked up some stuff. Man I drove all over the DFW today, The soda blasters to drop off my skirts, got a speeding ticket in Ft Worth, then to A&M Customs to pick up my A Arms, after that to drop off the 9" rear end housing to Cesar at Irving Customs for the wishbone mount to get welded on, then to Mesquite to Economy Plating to pick up my chrome parts. sheesh, Im sick of using my days off to run around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good bro


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Oct 1 2008, 08:19 PM~11754654-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THE CHROME AND A-ARMS LOOK GOOD *  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-boricua87_@Oct 1 2008, 08:20 PM~11754676
> *:thumbsup: Looks good bro
> *


thanks!


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for a set of lowers like that


----------



## Infamous James

damn this will wrap up A1.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11744001
> *topped by El Pintor's pad yesterday to check out his rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the muthafucka had a 59 bumper and valences on it  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did he start it up for you! :0


----------



## sixty7imp

Must be nice being a balla droping stuff off and picking up huh skim! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 29 2008, 12:12 PM~11727544
> *Bro, everytime I see a train I look for your shit, never seen one yet but Im still looking.
> *


My work gets rail deliveries and is real close to the tracks ,so I see alot of rail cars. I have seen a couple of rail cars with the Skim tag on them. I thought it was just a coincidence untill he posted some of his old work up.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 01:36 AM~11756711
> *Did he start it up for you!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bitch sounds drag strip ready. :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 08:10 PM~11754532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 07:10 PM~11754532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


winfro hooking that shit up, i got some shit out there to


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 2 2008, 08:19 AM~11758088
> *winfro hooking that shit up, i got some shit out there to
> *


fool said winfro. His name is Renfro and Im gonna call him Winfro next time I see him lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2008, 10:33 AM~11758162
> *fool said winfro. His name is Renfro and Im gonna call him Winfro next time I see him lol.
> *


Regardless, his ass has goofy name worth clowning on.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2008, 07:33 AM~11758162
> *fool said winfro. His name is Renfro and Im gonna call him Winfro next time I see him lol.
> *


Shit my bad lol i knew it was some shit like that,hell everytime you talk to him on the phone you cant understand what the hell hes saying b/c of all the damn noise in the background


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2008, 07:35 AM~11758181
> *Regardless, his ass has goofy name worth clowning on.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VENOM65

WHAT UP SKIM, I SEE U MADE IT TO THE CHROMER YESTERDAY. CHROME LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2008, 08:38 AM~11758200
> *WHAT UP SKIM, I SEE U MADE IT TO THE CHROMER YESTERDAY. CHROME LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


yeah man I sure did and stopped and got some bomb ass Tacos on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2008, 07:40 AM~11758218
> *yeah man I sure did and stopped and got some bomb ass Tacos on the way! :biggrin:
> *



DID U GO TO THAT PLACE IN IRVING WE TOLD U ABOUT.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2008, 09:40 AM~11758218
> *yeah man I sure did and stopped and got some bomb ass Tacos on the way! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2008, 10:20 AM~11758467
> *
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 2 2008, 05:16 AM~11757546
> *My work gets rail deliveries and is real close to the tracks ,so I see alot of rail cars. I have seen a couple of rail cars with the Skim tag on them. I thought it was just a coincidence untill he posted some of his old work up.
> *


I guess that's one way to be Nation Wide!

Bout time we got some pix........Chrome looks sik


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 2 2008, 09:40 AM~11758218-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man I sure did and stopped and got some bomb ass Tacos on the way! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is the t in tacos capitalized?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 AM~11758238
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 2 2008, 01:06 PM~11760939
> *why is the t in tacos capitalized?
> *












:uh: STOP BEING AN ANUS


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 08:05 PM~11754460
> *Picked up my a arms today. Aurelio from A&M hooked it up nice man. Fully molded and uppers extended 1"
> dropped them off at the chrome shop when I went to pick up some of my other stuff I dropped off a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see bumper parts for a VW :0

Also your chrome looks sweet.


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Skim? Any new pics?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 2 2008, 01:33 PM~11761194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: STOP BEING AN ANUS
> *


*AH MAN LOOK AT THA KITTY KAT..........* :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

sweep... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2008, 08:07 AM~11757747
> *That bitch sounds drag strip ready.  :0
> *


----------



## Wizzard

Im thinking of chroming my front end, i just want a hint of what it may cost and how fast it takes to get it done in the US.
In Sweden less then all that is about 700 $ and i would have to wait 8 months to get it done.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

HEY SKIM HOW ABOUT THOSE CUBS???? :0 WHERES THE UPDATES ON THE CUBS SEASON FROM R.O. CADDY WHEN YOU REALLY NEED THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up with the body mounts dood


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Oct 3 2008, 08:52 AM~11767979
> *HEY SKIM HOW ABOUT THOSE CUBS???? :0 WHERES THE UPDATES ON THE CUBS SEASON FROM R.O. CADDY WHEN YOU REALLY NEED THEM  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz

WHAT KIND OF SETUP U GOING WITH SKIM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 12:23 PM~11768692
> *WHAT KIND OF SETUP U GOING WITH SKIM
> *


4 tanks 2 compressors 1/8" lines with a 3/8" wrapped frame.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 09:33 AM~11768802
> *4 tanks 2 compressors 1/8" lines with a 3/8" wrapped frame.
> *


HE AINT FUCKING WITH NO AIR THAT TOO FUNNY


----------



## Mr Impala

Anyone seen this guy?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2008, 09:33 AM~11758162
> *fool said winfro. His name is Renfro and Im gonna call him Winfro next time I see him lol.
> *


that's what he told me....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 2 2008, 08:58 PM~11764491
> *sweep... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: not yet


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 3 2008, 09:24 AM~11767595
> *Im thinking of chroming my front end, i just want a hint of what it may cost and how fast it takes to get it done in the US.
> In Sweden less then all that is about 700 $ and i would have to wait 8 months to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Then get it done there........You wont find anyone willing to do all that for 700


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2008, 08:07 AM~11757747
> *That bitch sounds drag strip ready.  :0
> *


WORD... It has straight pipes and loud as hell.


Sup Skim, All that chrome is looking good.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2008, 01:12 PM~11770220
> *:angry: :nono: not yet
> *



Consider it done... game 3 is in L.A.


----------



## BThompsonTX

Dude, Stop fukin around getting tickets and get to work on the frame!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11723465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's where I left my doubleshot!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11773184
> *Damn, that's where I left my doubleshot!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

:yessad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11773149
> *Dude, Stop fukin around getting tickets and get to work on the frame!
> *


x61 and get them bumpers over to the chrome shop! NO ECONOMY PLATING EITHER! :nono: BIG C just got fucked on his 61 Buick bumper by them boys over there! :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 08:50 PM~11773332
> *x61 and get them bumpers over to the chrome shop! NO ECONOMY PLATING EITHER! :nono: *


Slacker too worried about his thread :buttkick:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 07:50 PM~11773332
> *x61 and get them bumpers over to the chrome shop! NO ECONOMY PLATING EITHER! :nono:  BIG C just got fucked on his 61 Buick bumper by them boys over there!  :0
> *


:0 I never have bumpers done there. Just small stuff.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11773508
> *:0 I never have bumpers done there. Just small stuff.
> *


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 06:50 PM~11773332
> *x61 and get them bumpers over to the chrome shop! NO ECONOMY PLATING EITHER! :nono:  BIG C just got fucked on his 61 Buick bumper by them boys over there!  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## japSW20

dam I expected this car done by now :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2008, 11:50 PM~11774474
> *dam I expected this car done by now  :biggrin:
> *


Convertible vert


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 09:01 PM~11774585
> *Convertible vert
> *


impossible.....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 12:56 PM~11770600
> *Then get it done there........You wont find anyone willing to do all that for 700
> *


Depends on what kinda quality you want. Hit up Big Rich, big nuts, or Speedy at Golden Plating in Whittier, CA. Maybe they can do it...or maybe not??


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup SKIM? Hows the car?


----------



## Skim

The frames getting close. Danny (El Pintor) stopped by and helped me grind and mold the frame until after midnite so we got a lot accomplished so shits getting done. I will try to post pics tonight.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 01:56 PM~11770600
> *Then get it done there........You wont find anyone willing to do all that for 700
> *


I had all that chrome done for $430


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Skim

Im about to start doing all of the bodywork on the doors, trunk and hood then it will be ready for paint but I still have to finish the frame first.


----------



## cantgetenuf

been awhile since i posted in here.....

ya know if you sell the other rag and the 59 you can finish this one up real quick.......

jk


but really, i would have gotten bored already..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 4 2008, 11:48 AM~11776490
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 11:44 AM~11776468
> *The frames getting close. Danny (El Pintor) stopped by and helped me grind and mold the frame until after midnite so we got a lot accomplished so shits getting done. I will try to post pics tonight.
> *


Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2008, 01:49 PM~11777697
> *Pics or it didnt happen.  :biggrin:
> *


Tonight is the night like betty wright and im chillin'


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2008, 01:49 PM~11777697
> *Pics or it didnt happen.  :biggrin:
> *


El Pintor grinding away :0


----------



## Skim

so I had mentioned that I did the doors up. One door was ripped out where the bolt that holds the window track in the door so I fixed it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11779142
> *so I had mentioned that I did the doors up. One door was ripped out where the bolt that holds the window track in the door so I fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIX DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## Skim

First thing I did was cut a piece of metal to use as a reinforcement plate that will go behind the door this time then I will redrill the hole for the bolt.










drilled two hols to screw it in place. This pic is before I cleaned the surface rust off the metal.










screwed it down and flattened out the torn metal.










welded it in place, removed the screws and welded those up too. Once I was done I grinded everything back down smooth. 










I forgot the after pic of it grinded and the larger hole drilled out but you can get an idea.


----------



## Skim

Next it was time to convert that 62 door into a 61 door. I had to weld up all the 62 holes and make a template to redrill them into 1961 since the doors are technically the same except for the moulding holes.


----------



## Skim

Then I welded up each hole. No more 62 holes.


----------



## Skim

I made a template off my original door using masking tape, a tape measure and a sharpie.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:wave:

whats up skimmah!?

nie to see ya moving along.


----------



## Skim

to get an idea I just sat the door up there without the hinges...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Skim

Next I prepped the doors for primer. I used a razor blade to scrape off any of the factory puddy left behind after I had them soda blasted.


----------



## Skim

Then put them in primer ready for some blocking and very little filler since they were fairly straight to begin with.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Oct 4 2008, 07:18 PM~11779196-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> whats up skimmah!?
> 
> nie to see ya moving along.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man Im trying
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 07:21 PM~11779209
> *
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Fly in for the Kentucky Derby in May, I'll need help on my 64.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looking good Tony


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 4 2008, 09:32 PM~11779633
> *Looking good Tony
> *



skim your name is tony? i thought it was something different :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, I cant believe this is the same car.


----------



## redrum702

LOOKING GOOD SKIM DID YOU GET THE CONVERT. BODY MOUNTS MADE YET


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Oct 4 2008, 09:29 PM~11780004
> *LOOKING GOOD SKIM DID YOU GET THE CONVERT. BODY MOUNTS MADE YET
> *


Still waiting. He said by next week. He just got married so he said hes been really busy and on lock down since he got wifeyd up. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Puddy fo' a good buddy. I need a Header Bow Seal for my rag and you do too.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11780423
> *Puddy fo' a good buddy.  I need a Header Bow Seal for my rag and you do too.
> *


yes thats true!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 12:43 AM~11780490
> *yes thats true!
> *


11.00


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:420:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

lookin good homie! (nice templets on those doors) i need some paper fender and quarters templets


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 12:21 AM~11780329
> *Still waiting. He said by next week. He just got married so he said hes been really  busy and on lock down since he got wifeyd up. :uh:
> *


i cant wait any longer this is torcher your in the way of progress :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looking good skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Oct 4 2008, 09:27 PM~11779995
> *Damn, I cant believe this is the same car.
> *


Yeah man its a trip. Its satrting to get there slowly but surely.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

GET USED IT!!!


----------



## Skim

I knew u would bear your ugly head in here soon lol. Its all good though. Cubs fan forever.


----------



## OG HUSTLER

420 page uffin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 08:38 AM~11782164
> *I knew u would bear your ugly head in here soon lol. Its all good though. Cubs fan forever.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I HAD TOO SORRY HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD MAYBE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2008, 01:12 PM~11770220
> *:angry: :nono: not yet
> *



* S W E P T . . .* the _lovable losers_ do it again.... :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 09:21 PM~11780329
> *Still waiting. He said by next week. He just got married so he said hes been really  busy and on lock down since he got wifeyd up. :uh:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET THEM I MIGHT NEED A SET SO LET ME KNOW THE PRICE ALSO THANKS


----------



## God's Son2

looking good Skip. cant wait to see it at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Skim

Fool said skip :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Get busy Skipper!!!


----------



## racerboy

yo skim..

im in denton on the 15... ill hit u up as soon as i know where i am staying.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 5 2008, 10:38 AM~11782902
> *looking good Skip. cant wait to see it at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 08:03 PM~11779131
> *El Pintor grinding away :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 TAG TEAM! "no fair" :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 5 2008, 02:36 PM~11783171
> *yo skim..
> 
> im in denton on the 15... ill hit u up as soon as i know where i am staying.
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

fuck..... looking good skim, and i also have to say


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 6 2008, 12:58 AM~11788727
> *fuck looking good skim, and i also have to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Hey skim send me the info on the soda blasting guy u used...gonna try to get the 64 off the frame here soon and need to find out where this dude is at.

thanks!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 6 2008, 12:01 AM~11788746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hey skim send me the info on the soda blasting guy u used...gonna try to get the 64 off the frame here soon and need to find out where this dude is at.
> 
> thanks!
> *


A to Z soda blasting 817-875-5502

if it was me I would have the frame sandblasted its cheaper

Ernetst Denton Sandblasting

940-391-6641


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 07:03 PM~11779131
> *El Pintor grinding away :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Making the mexican do all the work huh......


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin great SKIM.


----------



## Austin Ace

Nice work on them doors !


----------



## vouges17

looks real good


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wtf is soda blasting? is that with the plastic shit they spray?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2008, 09:44 AM~11789891
> *A to Z soda blasting 817-875-5502
> 
> if it was me I would have the frame sandblasted its cheaper
> 
> Ernetst Denton Sandblasting
> 
> 940-391-6641
> *


plus its not like its sheet metal, I would go with sand blasting too


----------



## sixty7imp




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 6 2008, 12:58 AM~11788727
> *fuck..... looking good skim, and i also have to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: that white dude reminds me of me back in my alternative/hippie days. that little black kid is too cute, looks like the happiest day of his life.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 6 2008, 12:04 PM~11792330
> *wtf is soda blasting? is that with the plastic shit they spray?
> *


They spray Baking Soda (or like substance)...when it hits the paint it chemicaly reacts and blows the paint off. It reduces metal warping and provides a nice clean smooth surface. Your metal will look like a brand new peice of sheet metal with no paint on it.

Media blasting is done with either Garnet (pink colored sand), wallnut shells, and several other abrasive compounds. Media blasting is done at a higher pressure and will blast off paint, plus take some of the surface off the metal. It will not feel smooth, and will feel abrasive. You metal will look grey or silver colored.

I would media blast it. It is cheaper, faster, and provides a nice foundation for your paint and bodywork.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 6 2008, 08:15 PM~11795417
> *They spray Baking Soda (or like substance)...when it hits the paint it chemicaly reacts and blows the paint off.  It reduces metal warping and provides a nice clean smooth surface. Your metal will look like a brand new peice of sheet metal with no paint on it.
> 
> Media blasting is done with either Garnet (pink colored sand), wallnut shells, and several other abrasive compounds.  Media blasting is done at a higher pressure and will blast off paint, plus take some of the surface off the metal.  It will not feel smooth, and will feel abrasive.  You metal will look grey or silver colored.
> 
> I would media blast it.  It is cheaper, faster, and provides a nice foundation for your paint and bodywork.
> *


That explanation should be in a sticky thread. Thanks homie.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11795205
> *:roflmao:  that white dude reminds me of me back in my alternative/hippie days. that little black kid is too cute, looks like the happiest day of his life.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 6 2008, 06:15 PM~11795417
> *They spray Baking Soda (or like substance)...when it hits the paint it chemicaly reacts and blows the paint off.  It reduces metal warping and provides a nice clean smooth surface. Your metal will look like a brand new peice of sheet metal with no paint on it.
> 
> Media blasting is done with either Garnet (pink colored sand), wallnut shells, and several other abrasive compounds.  Media blasting is done at a higher pressure and will blast off paint, plus take some of the surface off the metal.  It will not feel smooth, and will feel abrasive.  You metal will look grey or silver colored.
> 
> I would media blast it.  It is cheaper, faster, and provides a nice foundation for your paint and bodywork.
> *


soda blasting is bad ass on the body but its not good at removing the rust unless its light surface rust. if the frame is got a lot of shit on it then sand kicks ass and gives a good surface for the primer to bite into.

I tripped out because there was an MG there and they just soda blasted it with all the glass still in it. On the surface you could see the blue ink stamps from the steel company that MG used to buy the sheet metal from before they stamped the quarter panels. Thats how delicate it is.


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11797864
> *soda blasting is bad ass on the body but its not good at removing the rust unless its light surface rust. if the frame is got a lot of shit on it then sand kicks ass and gives a good surface for the primer to bite into.
> 
> I tripped out because there was an MG there and they just soda blasted it with all the glass still in it. On the surface you could see the blue ink stamps from the steel company that MG used to buy the sheet metal from before they stamped the quarter panels. Thats how delicate it is.
> *


its a chevy go hard or go home


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 6 2008, 04:51 PM~11795205
> *:roflmao:  that white dude reminds me of me back in my alternative/hippie days. that little black kid is too cute, looks like the happiest day of his life.
> *


 :uh: change your name to God's **** immediately


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2008, 10:38 PM~11797815
> *:ugh:
> *


x2



























:biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11797864
> *soda blasting is bad ass on the body but its not good at removing the rust unless its light surface rust. if the frame is got a lot of shit on it then sand kicks ass and gives a good surface for the primer to bite into.
> 
> I tripped out because there was an MG there and they just soda blasted it with all the glass still in it. On the surface you could see the blue ink stamps from the steel company that MG used to buy the sheet metal from before they stamped the quarter panels. Thats how delicate it is.
> *


dont put any kinda paint over soda blasting surface, paint will fall off


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 7 2008, 02:04 AM~11799457
> *dont put any kinda paint over soda blasting surface, paint will fall off
> *


You have to clean it before you spray primer.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2008, 09:42 PM~11797864
> *soda blasting is bad ass on the body but its not good at removing the rust unless its light surface rust. if the frame is got a lot of shit on it then sand kicks ass and gives a good surface for the primer to bite into.
> 
> I tripped out because there was an MG there and they just soda blasted it with all the glass still in it. On the surface you could see the blue ink stamps from the steel company that MG used to buy the sheet metal from before they stamped the quarter panels. Thats how delicate it is.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 6 2008, 10:38 PM~11797815-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Oct 6 2008, 11:43 PM~11798477
> *:uh: change your name to God's **** immediately
> *


kids cant be cute? i could see those responses in Off Topic, but i thought we were mature in here. :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i like sand blasting personally... but now i know!


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 7 2008, 03:03 AM~11799794
> *You have to clean it before you spray primer.
> *


 :nosad: 
you got to wash with some soap and water 
ajax or comet will work too
then go over with some 80 on a da sander


----------



## Skim

All I do is wipe it down clean with laquer thinner then primer it. I guess we'll see when my paint starts to fall off.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2008, 02:43 PM~11802947
> *All I do is wipe it down clean with laquer thinner then primer it. I guess we'll see when my paint starts to fall off.
> *


 hno:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Oct 7 2008, 02:36 PM~11802847-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> you got to wash with some soap and water
> ajax or comet will work too
> then go over with some 80 on a da sander
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep been there done that , soda blasting has its ups and downs
> the ones around here says its all good but we had one soda blasted and some parts were left out side when we got it here and it took it almost 4 months to start surface rusting due to the *silicone base thats in the soda*
> 
> and we all know what a silicone base does to paint . . . . . shit will not stick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 7 2008, 02:43 PM~11802947
> *All I do is wipe it down clean with laquer thinner then primer it. I guess we'll see when my paint starts to fall off.
> *


we did the body work on that same car ,came in the next morning and blew the qtr off and the body work came off as well in spots and that was with cleaning and scuffing , we ended up grinding the complete car before doing anything else and scrubbing with acid and steel wool that way it acid etched it also :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 6 2008, 10:46 PM~11797920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec

Thanks again for the spindles :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 6 2008, 10:46 PM~11797920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

info on Soda Blasting per Eastwood

More info

Sounds like the surface was not preped right before paint.

"The main question to ask - is a coating going to be re-applied? If so, some sort of neutralizing and cleaning of the surface needs to be done. Baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) has a higher than neutral pH and contains some degree of salt (chlorides). You must have a clean, oil free and pH neutral surface to ensure that you won't have a coatings failure after any type of media blasting. Coating failures after soda blasting can usually be traced back to no pre-paint preparation, poor preparation or incorrect preparation. Baking soda is a wonderful media that allows you to do things that no other media will accomplish, but you need to educate yourself about the media and follow a few simple steps after blasting."

This was on another site.

"After being soda blasted your vehicle is protected from rust by the soda dust, also the soda will not etch your metal which causes a reaction with the metal to start to flash rust. Having your vehicle soda blasted allows you to work on your vehicle and do all the body work first with out having primer covering the spots you want to patch and straighten. You can spray the vehicle off with water and still be fine the metal will not rust mostly in the california summer. Once you are ready to paint just wash your vehicle with soap and water or vinegar and water to remove the soda film and you are ready to paint."


----------



## big C

A buddy of mine uses vinegar and a pressure washer to clean his cars after hes soda blasted them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I was waiting for you to call me back lastnight, damnitman!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:05 AM~11810006
> *I was waiting for you to call me back lastnight, damnitman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ring ring ring??? hello?? cool a booty call


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 8 2008, 10:37 AM~11810483
> *:0 ring ring ring??? hello?? cool a booty call
> *


with doo doo stains


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 8 2008, 04:23 AM~11809858
> *A buddy of mine uses vinegar and a pressure washer to clean his cars after hes soda blasted them
> *


 :thumbsup: 
het SKIM 
you better make some phone calls because you got tooooo nice of a car to fuck up 

check this out here 

http://spi.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=156&mforum=spi


----------



## sicx13

TTT for HELLBENT!!!!  a liitle something from cracklist


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 8 2008, 12:25 PM~11812451
> *:thumbsup:
> het SKIM
> you better make some phone calls because you got tooooo nice of a car to fuck up
> 
> check this out here
> 
> http://spi.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=156&mforum=spi
> *


I read that. Good to know. I already made a call to the blaster to have him remove all the primer I sprayed for free. This time I will neutralize the soda with water and vinegar.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2008, 12:53 PM~11813846
> *I read that. Good to know. I already made a call to the blaster to have him remove all the primer I sprayed for free. This time I will neutralize the soda with water and vinegar.
> *


scrub it down with some soap and water, 
then give it a scuff with some 80grit sandpaper.
you'll be fine


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## SLICKSHEEZY

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 5 2008, 06:07 PM~11785745
> *:0  TAG TEAM!  "no fair" :biggrin:
> *


Looking good Bro! Dont forget to make changes to the transmission cross member
for your 4L60E TRANS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Oct 8 2008, 07:17 PM~11815233
> *Looking good Bro! Dont forget to make changes to the transmission cross member
> for your 4L60E TRANS.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Oct 8 2008, 05:17 PM~11815233
> *Looking good Bro! Dont forget to make changes to the transmission cross member
> for your 4L60E TRANS.
> *


Yessiree. I plan on the aftermarket crossmember :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:05 AM~11810006
> *I was waiting for you to call me back lastnight, damnitman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:05 AM~11810006
> *I was waiting for you to call me back lastnight, damnitman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would make a nice cup holder!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 8 2008, 10:05 PM~11818202
> *TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP
> *


more pics coming soon


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 8 2008, 04:59 PM~11815090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah thats Johns old truck, I think it went to France.


----------



## Skim

this topic needs a little throw back recap.


----------



## Skim




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship:


----------



## drasticbean

*I THINK THIS TREAD WILL GO DOWN IN LAY IT LOW HISTORY AS ONE OF THE BEST "PROJECT RIDES BUILD UP " EVER.......* :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 03:13 AM~11819713
> *this topic needs a little throw back recap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Much Props Tony


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 02:13 AM~11819713
> *this topic needs a little throw back recap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lot of fucking work :worship:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 9 2008, 06:47 AM~11820077
> *I THINK THIS TREAD WILL GO DOWN IN LAY IT LOW HISTORY AS ONE OF THE BEST "PROJECT RIDES BUILD UP " EVER....... :worship:  :worship:
> *


Gets my vote........upon completion of course! :biggrin: :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic makes me feel emotionally bonded to Skim


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2008, 08:25 AM~11820211
> *This topic makes me feel emotionally bonded to Skim
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2008, 06:25 AM~11820211
> *This topic makes me feel emotionally bonded to Skim
> *




_Damm..... That sounds like some gay shit to me._


----------



## Reyna Bros

SKIM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Oct 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11820458
> *SKIM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that shit :0 

My A Arms and other parts are ready to be picked up at the chrome shop. They called me this morning. Also my axles are finished with the chromed disk caliper brackets and all new bearings pressed back on. I will try to get pics later after I pick them up.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2008, 06:25 AM~11820211
> *This topic makes me feel like emotionally boning Skim
> *


 :uh: man, dude


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 08:32 AM~11820916
> *fuck that shit :0
> 
> My A Arms and other parts are ready to be picked up at the chrome shop. They called me this morning. Also my axles are finished with the chromed disk caliper brackets and all new bearings pressed back on. I will try to get pics later after I pick them up.
> *


Now that's what i'm talking about!!! A man with the plan!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 9 2008, 09:35 AM~11820945
> *:uh: man, dude
> *


:nono:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 09:36 AM~11820951
> *:nono:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reyna Bros

My favorit clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w94twPd7n7E
:roflmao: 

And of course the TREY!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvbSHsAv_Ao


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2008, 08:25 AM~11820211
> *This topic makes me feel emotionally bonded to Skim
> *



i feel it too, except we have the same name, and we are both trying to take junk cars and make them new again... except in this case, skim is doing 100x the work im doing.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim on the freeway right now rolling home with some fresh new chrome for Hell Bent. Pictures will be up tonight.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2008, 02:49 PM~11823106
> *Skim on the freeway right now rolling home with some fresh new chrome for Hell Bent.  Pictures will be up tonight.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2008, 02:49 PM~11823106
> *Skim on the freeway right now rolling home with some fresh new chrome for Hell Bent.  Pictures will be up tonight.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Im at this little taqueria grubbing right now but yes I picked up my chrome a arms and some other stuff and it came out really nice. Pics tonight.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 9 2008, 01:47 PM~11823086
> *i feel it too, except we have the same name, and we are both trying to take junk cars and make them new again... except in this case, skim is doing 100x the work im doing.
> *


If you put in work on your car you can appreciate the efforts. What's funny is when he posts grinding pictures or whatever, my spidey senses kick in and I can smell them grinding discs.

I like working on my own shit but man, it's tiring and expensive. I think once I finish my 65 and my sons truck, I'm done. I'll be happy just riding.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 03:13 PM~11823372
> *Im at this little taqueria grubbing right now but yes I picked up my chrome a arms and some other stuff and it came out really nice. Pics tonight.
> *


Wur U Gurbbin AT????


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11823430
> *Wur U Gurbbin AT????
> *



x2 no invite :angry:.....:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11812887
> *TTT for HELLBENT!!!!             a liitle something from cracklist
> *


we built that car here at bowtie belongs to mack 10


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2008, 01:49 PM~11823106
> *Skim on the freeway right now rolling home with some fresh new chrome for Hell Bent.  Pictures will be up tonight.
> *


Bumpers for 'Blow Job Betty" :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 01:52 PM~11824320
> *we built that car here at bowtie belongs to mack 10
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 05:52 PM~11824320
> *we built that car here at bowtie belongs to mack 10
> *


It's been for sale for like 2 months.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 02:52 PM~11824320
> *we built that car here at bowtie belongs to mack 10
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2008, 03:17 PM~11823408
> *If you put in work on your car you can appreciate the efforts. What's funny is when he posts grinding pictures or whatever, my spidey senses kick in and I can smell them grinding discs.
> 
> I like working on my own shit but man, it's tiring and expensive. I think once I finish my 65 and my sons truck, I'm done. I'll be happy just riding.
> *



i am lucky enough to say i have turned every nut and bolt on my car. nothing on it is from the factory, except the dash/guage cluster and the body panels ( which used to be in really rough shape). as of now im waiting on a gasket set before i can drop my motor in... then i am done working on cars for a long time. lol. i just want to DRIVE my shit again! after all this down time, im gonna have to drive it to california again! hahaha.


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT FOR HELL BENT
 hno: :wow: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Que bola SKIM? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Oct 9 2008, 07:24 AM~11820458
> *SKIM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea its time for some CHANGE


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11823430
> *Wur U Gurbbin AT????
> *


ernestos taqueria :biggrin: j/k


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 03:13 PM~11823372
> *Im at this little taqueria grubbing right now but yes I picked up my chrome a arms and some other stuff and it came out really nice. Pics tonight.
> *


while reading this post, it was as almost like i heard you saying what you posted and smacking at the same time.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 9 2008, 08:51 PM~11826453
> *ernestos taqueria  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 9 2008, 08:04 PM~11826557
> *while reading this post, it was as almost like i heard you saying what you posted and smacking at the same time.
> *


I was. I was posting from my side kick. Carnitas tacos y aguacate y queso con limon, con frijoles and arroz on da side :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 10:43 PM~11827400
> *I was. I was posting from my side kick. Carnitas tacos y aguacate y queso con limon, con frijoles and arroz on da side :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

wheres the pics of that chrome we know you HOME. o yea weather striping cannel!!!


----------



## Skim

Got my Ford 9" axles back from the local truck stop after having all new bearings pressed on and chromed disk brake brackets reinstalled. That truck stop is bad ass. Its right by my house. They have all the bearings I needed. They looked up the part numbers o the old ones. I told them it was from a 78 Lincoln Versailles and he hooked it up, re pressed them on and even bead blasted and painted the hubs for me. They also have every hydraulic hose and fittings imaginable right there.


----------



## Skim

Got my A Arms and some other stuff back today.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I fucked up and didnt realize it but I had 2 different lower cross shafts. They are the same I think they are 2 different years so one is flat and the other is round. Im going to take another matching one there to get rechromed so they match.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Looking good bro


----------



## Skim

had some drum brake backing plates, sway bars and panhard bars and some other stuff done. I only did it to resell them so if anybody needs these backing plates and sways let me know before I put them on ebay.



















backin plates $125 plus shipping



















sway bars $65 each plus shipping. Panhard bar $60 plus shipping





































sway bar mounts / brackets $15 plus shipping but free if you buy a sway bar :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 08:50 PM~11827444
> *Got my A Arms and some other stuff back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

exciting!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

looking good bro


----------



## Skim

Thanks guys. Still working on the frame. Working around the front spring pockets.


----------



## Black86Cutty

Thats Some Nice Chrome


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 10:50 PM~11827444
> *Got my A Arms and some other stuff back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The chrome looks nice.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Oct 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11825486-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's been for sale for like 2 months.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because with today's economy not many people are wanting to drop $60K on a car.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Oct 9 2008, 07:20 PM~11826109
> *i am lucky enough to say i have turned every nut and bolt on my car. nothing on it is from the factory, except the dash/guage cluster and the body panels ( which used to be in really rough shape). as of now im waiting on a gasket set before i can drop my motor in... then i am done working on cars for a long time. lol. i just want to DRIVE my shit again! after all this down time, im gonna have to drive it to california again! hahaha.
> *




---------

Damn Skim - I'm hatin on all of the chrome you have.


----------



## Texas Massacre

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reyna Bros

Chrome looks good Tony! :thumbsup: I will be in FW in the AM on Tuesday around 9 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

looks hot! cannot wait to see all this shine put together on that frame. :nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James

my desk just lifted up


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11829802
> *       my desk just lifted up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

awwww shit uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 08:50 PM~11827444
> *Got my A Arms and some other stuff back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no yellow....


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 10:50 PM~11827444
> *Got my A Arms and some other stuff back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhh the single life!! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2008, 10:47 PM~11827425
> *Got my Ford 9" axles back from the local truck stop after having all new bearings pressed on and chromed disk brake brackets reinstalled. That truck stop is bad apples. Its right by my house. They have all the bearings I needed. They looked up the part numbers on the old ones. I told them i had a 78 Lincoln Versailles and he hooked it up, re pressed them on and even bead blasted and painted the hubs for me. They also have every hydraulic hose and fittings imaginable right there. *


make sure you get #32's, you dont wont to be laying and playing when you can be singing and swangin'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11834969
> *make sure you get #8's, you dont wont to be laying and playing when you can be singing and swangin'
> *


 :uh: 

The mans serpentine kit cost more than your whole car....when you get on that level you dont have to do anything except show up to an event. No "swangin" needed.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11835076
> *:uh:
> 
> The mans serpentine kit cost more than your whole car....when you get on that level you dont have to do anything except show up to an event. No "swangin" needed.
> *


i could be on that 'level', i just choose to feed the poor around the 'world' instead.  i'm working on my 'level' in Heaven, howabout u?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 10 2008, 08:37 PM~11835216
> *i could be on that 'level', i just choose to feed the poor around the 'world' instead.   i'm working on my 'level' in Heaven, howabout u?
> *


Get'on with that nut talk!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 10:48 PM~11835284
> *Get'on with that nut talk!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Obama is a Christian who believes in Jesus and Heaven, is he a nut? (nobody else answer)


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 10 2008, 08:37 PM~11835216
> *i could be on that 'level', i just choose to feed the poor around the 'world' instead.   i'm working on my 'level' in Heaven, howabout u?
> *


 :uh: well ask jesus for a loan then nkka...then u can feed the poor with a 100 spoke three wheel to the dome


----------



## Scrilla

hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 10 2008, 08:54 PM~11835318
> *Obama is a Christian who believes in Jesus and Heaven, is he a nut? (nobody else answer)
> *


Thats besides the point.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 10 2008, 10:37 PM~11835216
> *i could be on that 'level', i just choose to feed the poor around the 'world' instead.   i'm working on my 'level' in Heaven, howabout u?
> *


your a fool. who you be feeding?


----------



## BIG RED

Page 427 :0


----------



## Skim

About to try to have this frame situation all wrapped up here soon. This molding is more work than I could have imagined.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Oct 10 2008, 10:48 PM~11834911
> *ahhh the single life!! :biggrin:
> *


x61 

Betty taking all this nikkua's grip from the pocket and leaving me with some lint. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Damn look at that bitch just sittin there chillin. Aint nothin like a 61 rag I don't give a fuck what anybody says.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 11:04 AM~11838041
> *x61
> 
> Betty taking all this nikkua's grip from the pocket and leaving me with some lint.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2008, 02:29 PM~11838161
> *Damn look at that bitch just sittin there chillin. Aint nothin  like a 61 rag I don't give a fuck what anybody says.
> *


There aint another muthafuckin' automobile out there in the world that can top an Ace. I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', ya understand me? 

This may come off being strongly opinionated, but for those who haven't owned one yet, get one and you'll know what we're talking about. :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

Fuck it, get 2 if you can pull it off. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

I'd like to cop me one of these joints


----------



## MAAANDO

What it do skim?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2008, 02:57 PM~11838294
> *Fuck it, get 2 if you can pull it off. :biggrin:
> *


Believe me if my pockets were right, the Nomad and the Bubbletop I would still posess.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 11 2008, 03:25 PM~11838423
> *I'd like to cop me one of these joints
> *


x61, everytime I think about my 64 I want to sell it. I want a bubbletop or a 61 vert so bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 11 2008, 05:42 PM~11839000
> *x61, everytime I think about my 64 I want to sell it. I want a bubbletop or a 61 vert so bad.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Sixone, find us loser in Kentucky some 61's...they don't exist here. There's 2 bubbletops, and Red's vert that I know of.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 11 2008, 05:45 PM~11839008
> *Sixone, find us loser in Kentucky some 61's...they don't exist here. There's 2 bubbletops, and Red's vert that I know of.
> *


JUST A FEW MILES NORTH IN THE GREAT STATE OF OHIO I KNOW OF A FEW. :biggrin: 61IMPALAON3 AKA TOMMY! :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Nothing but from the firewall back, no frame, no suspension, no engine, no tranny...$1800. Which isn't bad but I need to put my shit on flea bay and find a frame before I would be able to do that.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/830143343.html


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 11:34 AM~11838192
> *There aint another muthafuckin' automobile out there in the world that can top an  Ace.  I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', ya understand me?
> 
> This may come off being strongly opinionated, but for those who haven't owned one yet, get one and you'll know what we're talking about. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I LIKE 63 RAGS  !! IM JUST SAYIN , YA UNDERSTAND ME ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 11 2008, 03:37 PM~11839267
> *I LIKE 63 RAGS    !! IM JUST SAYIN , YA UNDERSTAND ME ??   :biggrin:
> *


I UNDERSTAND YA!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

So im working on my frame and so far the holes for the cylinders were cut out by torch. I bought a hole saw today to make a clean perfectly round hole in the fronts. What size diameter is recommended for the cylinder hole. I used one that was about 2.5 inches in diameter.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 02:34 PM~11838192
> *There aint another muthafuckin' automobile out there in the world that can top an  Ace.  I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', ya understand me?
> 
> This may come off being strongly opinionated, but for those who haven't owned one yet, get one and you'll know what we're talking about. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coodnt have said it better myself seth


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 11 2008, 09:35 AM~11837079
> *your a fool. who you be feeding?
> *


what?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 11:34 AM~11838192
> *There aint another muthafuckin' automobile out there in the world that can top an  Ace.  I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', ya understand me?
> 
> This may come off being strongly opinionated, but for those who haven't owned one yet, get one and you'll know what we're talking about. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never really payed to much attention to the 61 rag or hard top until i seen this topic, bro al i can say is that your ur ride is fuckin nice :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11840170
> *coodnt have said it better myself seth
> *


can i hang out in here since my name is rag61 lol???? your right homie, 61 was the best year......or should i say is the best year...


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11840156
> *So im working on my frame and so far the holes for the cylinders were cut out by torch. I bought a hole saw today to make a clean perfectly round hole in the fronts. What size diameter is recommended for the cylinder hole. I used one that was about 2.5 inches in diameter.
> *


1 3/4 is what i use kinda depend on the cylinder u gona use whitch ones u useing


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 11 2008, 08:19 PM~11840758
> *1 3/4 is what i use  kinda depend on the cylinder u gona use whitch ones u  useing
> *


thats what i use to on the front and a little bigger in the back i like to weld a little piece of pipe in the back too


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Oct 11 2008, 06:37 PM~11839267-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I LIKE 63 RAGS    !! IM JUST SAYIN , YA UNDERSTAND ME ?? *  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 11:10 PM~11840689
> *i never really payed to much attention to the 61 rag or hard top until i seen this topic, bro al i can say is that your ur ride is fuckin nice :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rag61_@Oct 11 2008, 11:14 PM~11840724
> *can i hang out in here since my name is rag61 lol????      your right homie, 61 was the best year......or should i say is the best year...
> *


Southern Belle and then Straight Talk goes down as one of the all time greats. Southern Belle, in my opinion had the nicest candy paint jobs that ever rolled into an east coast show, and when she went traditional, bro your Ace was money. Man, I wish I would of bought her.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 11 2008, 11:14 PM~11840724
> *can i hang out in here since my name is rag61 lol????      your right homie, 61 was the best year......or should i say is the best year...
> *


u can hang out in here, but im far from your level mr salters


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 11 2008, 09:39 PM~11840872
> *thats what i use to on the front and a little bigger in the back i like to weld a little piece of pipe in the back too
> *


I've seen that where they do the pipe and it looks a lot cleaner that way.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11839037
> *Nothing but from the firewall back, no frame, no suspension, no engine, no tranny...$1800. Which isn't bad but I need to put my shit on flea bay and find a frame before I would be able to do that.
> *


Already sold they are coming to get it first weekend of November.....should of jumped on it. I lost so much damn money on that car.....


----------



## AMB1800

damn skim, i've been folowing this build from the beginning, and last week i checked it out all again, it has definitely come a long way from what it used to be!  keep up the good work homie, its gonna be a beauty  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2008, 10:23 AM~11842209
> *Already sold they are coming to get it first weekend of November.....should of jumped on it. I lost so much damn money on that car.....
> *


Not as much as my 401k. :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Oct 11 2008, 10:34 AM~11838192-->
> 
> 
> 
> There aint another muthafuckin' automobile out there in the world that can top an  Ace.  I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', ya understand me?
> 
> This may come off being strongly opinionated, but for those who haven't owned one yet, get one and you'll know what we're talking about. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I NEVER REALLY LIKED THEM TILL I STARTED CHECKIN SKIMS TOPIC....AND AFTER SEEING THEM MORE AND MORE I LOVE EM :cheesy:
> 
> BUT STILL LOVE A 63 RAG
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 08:27 AM~11842660
> *Not as much as my 401k.  :uh:
> *


YOU AIN'T LYING BRO :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2008, 10:23 AM~11842209
> *Already sold they are coming to get it first weekend of November.....should of jumped on it. I lost so much damn money on that car.....
> *


I'm stuck with a 64 that I can't get rid of.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 12:27 PM~11842660
> *Not as much as my 401k.  :uh:
> *


Last quarter I switched mine to stable or whatever...all I'm getting is what I put in, my company matches, and the extra $300 the company puts in every quarter. I don't have enough money in it to even talk about though. I thought about cashing it in, and paying a car off.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Oct 12 2008, 08:48 AM~11842746-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck with a 64 that I can't get rid of.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 ....FUCK YOUR IN KY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 12 2008, 08:52 AM~11842765
> *Last quarter I switched mine to stable or whatever...all I'm getting is what I put in, my company matches, and the extra $300 the company puts in every quarter. I don't have enough money in it to even talk about though. I thought about cashing it in, and paying a car off.
> *


DON'T CASH OUT BRO.....LEAVE THE MONEY IN THERE.....401K'S AREN'T MEANT TO GROW FAST SO THE LONGER YOU LEAVE IT THE BIGGER IT GROWS  

I'VE THOUGHT ABOUT THE SAME THING ALSO TRUST ME MAN JUST LET IT BE UNLESS IT'S ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 12 2008, 12:56 PM~11842786
> *:0 ....FUCK YOUR IN KY
> DON'T CASH OUT BRO.....LEAVE THE MONEY IN THERE.....401K'S AREN'T MEANT TO GROW FAST SO THE LONGER YOU LEAVE IT THE BIGGER IT GROWS
> 
> I'VE THOUGHT ABOUT THE SAME THING ALSO TRUST ME MAN JUST LET IT BE UNLESS IT'S ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY
> *


My work is about to phase out until the end of 2009 and close everything except a few offices. I'm just trying to get out of some debt so it won't hit me as hard. Between my 401k and my severance package I can pay my car and my wife's off...leaving nothing but a house payment, car insurance, and utilities.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 08:33 AM~11842445
> *damn skim, i've been folowing this build from the beginning, and last week i checked it out all again, it has definitely come a long way from what it used to be!    keep up the good work homie, its gonna be a beauty  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz

what u working on the doors or the frame right now got any pics


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 12 2008, 09:02 AM~11842820
> *My work is about to phase out until the end of 2009 and close everything except a few offices. I'm just trying to get out of some debt so it won't hit me as hard. Between my 401k and my severance package I can pay my car and my wife's off...leaving nothing but a house payment, car insurance, and utilities.
> *



DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO.....HOPE THINGS WORK OUT FOR YAH


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 12 2008, 12:02 PM~11842820
> *My work is about to phase out until the end of 2009 and close everything except a few offices. I'm just trying to get out of some debt so it won't hit me as hard. Between my 401k and my severance package I can pay my car and my wife's off...leaving nothing but a house payment, car insurance, and utilities.
> *



in the scheme of things that doesnt sound too bad...


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 09:27 AM~11842660
> *Not as much as my 401k.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: you havent lost shares mane...nows the time to pour as much in as you can..it will come back like a vengeance...and you can buy 2 more Aces


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 11 2008, 04:45 PM~11839008
> *Sixone, find us loser in Kentucky some 61's...they don't exist here. There's 2 bubbletops, and Red's vert that I know of.
> *


come to n.c. , i have all the 61s you would ever need 
2 dr bubble tops . . . . . 4 
verts . . . . . . . . . . . . .3
4 dr hard tops . . . . . . .4
4 dr post . . . . . . . . . . .5
2 dr post . . . . . . . . . . 2 
and im only approx 6 hours from boling green ky 
so how many you want :biggrin: 
other years availible also :biggrin: just added another vert to the collection yesterday bringing the total verts to *15* :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 12 2008, 06:28 PM~11845144
> *come to n.c. , i have all the 61s you would ever need
> 2 dr bubble tops . . . . . 4
> verts . . . . . . . . . . . .  .3
> 4 dr hard tops . . . . . . .4
> 4 dr post . . . . . . . . . . .5
> 2 dr post  . . . . . . . . . . 2
> and im only approx 6 hours from boling green ky
> so how many you want  :biggrin:
> other years availible also  :biggrin:  just added another vert to the collection yesterday bringing the total verts to 15 :biggrin:
> *


tried to PM ya fool clean out ya box an call me


----------



## the GRINCH

skim you get those pics of the 1927 buick ? and the newest 64 rag ?


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11845144
> *come to n.c. , i have all the 61s you would ever need
> 2 dr bubble tops . . . . . 4
> verts . . . . . . . . . . . .  .3
> 4 dr hard tops . . . . . . .4
> 4 dr post . . . . . . . . . . .5
> 2 dr post  . . . . . . . . . . 2
> and im only approx 6 hours from boling green ky
> so how many you want  :biggrin:
> other years availible also  :biggrin:  just added another vert to the collection yesterday bringing the total verts to 15 :biggrin:
> *


Take a 64 in trade? LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 02:26 PM~11843675
> *what u working on the doors or the frame right now got any pics
> *


Im still working on the frame. I dont want to take pics because I been working on that shit for a couple weeks and it still dont look like I got shit accomplished :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11845935
> *Im still working on the frame. I dont want to take pics because I been working on that shit for a couple weeks and it still dont look like I got shit accomplished :uh:
> *


you work alot, we understand.


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 12 2008, 06:28 PM~11845144
> *come to n.c. , i have all the 61s you would ever need
> 2 dr bubble tops . . . . . 4
> verts . . . . . . . . . . . .  .3
> 4 dr hard tops . . . . . . .4
> 4 dr post . . . . . . . . . . .5
> 2 dr post  . . . . . . . . . . 2
> and im only approx 6 hours from boling green ky
> so how many you want  :biggrin:
> other years availible also  :biggrin:  just added another vert to the collection yesterday bringing the total verts to 15 :biggrin:
> *


do u still have the grinches shop thread goin with new pics?


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 06:12 AM~11842085
> *I've seen that where they do the pipe and it looks a lot cleaner that way.
> *


plus i've seen the frame wear though the cylinders, so the pipe helps to stop that too


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What you think of my new Nikes? Copped these jointz today.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 12 2008, 08:28 PM~11845144
> *come to n.c. , i have all the 61s you would ever need
> 2 dr bubble tops . . . . . 4
> verts . . . . . . . . . . . .  .3
> 4 dr hard tops . . . . . . .4
> 4 dr post . . . . . . . . . . .5
> 2 dr post  . . . . . . . . . . 2
> and im only approx 6 hours from boling green ky
> so how many you want  :biggrin:
> other years availible also  :biggrin:  just added another vert to the collection yesterday bringing the total verts to 15 :biggrin:
> *


Do you have any nice sets of headlight filler panels. If so how much? Your pm box is full too.............

Skim do you have any?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 11:27 AM~11842660
> *Not as much as my 401k.  :uh:
> *


Same here.. :angry: The good think is we got a while before we retire. Hopefully by then it will be back up.


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11845935
> *Im still working on the frame. I dont want to take pics because I been working on that shit for a couple weeks and it still dont look like I got shit accomplished :uh:
> *


every pic makes a difference big or small


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 13 2008, 05:13 AM~11847595
> *Do you have any nice sets of headlight filler panels. If so how much?
> Skim do you have any?
> *


you mean the inner fender pockets?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11848250
> *you mean the inner fender pockets?
> *


Per the assembly manual it calls them headlight filler panels.

You know there about this big.......





















And look like this.... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 13 2008, 11:18 AM~11848699
> *Per the assembly manual it calls them headlight filler panels.
> 
> You know there about this big.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look like this.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Luck Finding Some Good Clean Used Ones
Heres Some Repos
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-chevro...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 11:35 AM~11849294
> *Good Luck Finding  Some Good Clean Used Ones
> Heres Some Repos
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-chevro...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Tony???


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2008, 11:29 AM~11838161
> *Damn look at that bitch just sittin there chillin. Aint nothin  like a 61 rag I don't give a fuck what anybody says.
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz




----------



## Ambission

this car sure has came a long way, looks great, i cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Was it tough painting the inside of trunk? Was there a lot of runs? Any dry areas?

I really love that you went to the extra effort to spray inside the trunk, I am going to do the same in my 64. I'd just like to know how difficult it was to spray?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 14 2008, 03:49 PM~11859483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it tough painting the inside of trunk? Was there a lot of runs? Any dry areas?
> 
> I really love that you went to the extra effort to spray inside the trunk, I am going to do the same in my 64. I'd just like to know how difficult it was to spray?
> *


He just poured a gallon or so of that green in the trunk and spun the rotissiere at about 2500 rpm for about 5 minutes to achieve that look.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 03:19 PM~11859789
> *He just poured a gallon or so of that green in the trunk and spun the rotissiere at about 2500 rpm for about 5 minutes to achieve that look.
> *


 :0 Wur U Been Seth ?? MIA


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 03:19 PM~11859789
> *He just poured a gallon or so of that green in the trunk and spun the rotissiere at about 2500 rpm for about 5 minutes to achieve that look.
> *


OR DID HE POUR THE PAINT IN THE TRUNK AND USE A ROLLING PAINT BRUSH TO EVEN IT OUT.........


----------



## Skim

I turned it on its side and did one inner quarter panel first. Then I rotated it to the other side and sprayed the other inner quarter panel then proceeded to spray the rest last. I didn't get any runs fortunately.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2008, 07:23 PM~11862294
> *I turned it on its side and did one inner quarter panel first. Then I rotated it to the other side and sprayed the other inner quarter panel then proceeded to spray the rest last. I didn't get any runs fortunately.
> *


 :0 dj latin gets those all the time


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2008, 07:24 PM~11862311
> *:0 dj latin gets those all the time
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 14 2008, 05:05 PM~11860264-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  Wur U Been Seth ?? MIA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> werking buddy, werking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coca [email protected] 14 2008, 05:07 PM~11860288
> *OR DID HE POUR THE PAINT IN THE TRUNK AND USE A ROLLING PAINT BRUSH TO EVEN IT OUT.........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11862294
> *I turned it on its side and did one inner quarter panel first. Then I rotated it to the other side and sprayed the other inner quarter panel then proceeded to spray the rest last. I didn't get any runs fortunately.
> *


Yea, what he said.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## west coast ridaz

uffin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 14 2008, 03:49 PM~11859483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it tough painting the inside of trunk? Was there a lot of runs? Any dry areas?
> 
> I really love that you went to the extra effort to spray inside the trunk, I am going to do the same in my 64. I'd just like to know how difficult it was to spray?
> *


thats craziness bro


----------



## Skim

I found some un before old hell bent pics i had stashed away I forgot I had


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2008, 09:57 PM~11865653
> *I found some un before old hell bent pics i had stashed away I forgot  I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right about then you was thinkin "DAMN I FUCKED UP" and look at it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

more old pics..


----------



## kandychromegsxr

nice couch!


----------



## Skim

old ass pics lol.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Can anybody give me a link of the place that sells the under hood cut out mirror kit?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2008, 11:49 AM~11868679
> *Can anybody give me a link of the place that sells the under hood cut out mirror kit?
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0803_...ject/index.html


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2008, 10:49 AM~11868679
> *Can anybody give me a link of the place that sells the under hood cut out mirror kit?
> *


http://www.mdctinc.com/


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11868679
> *Can anybody give me a link of the place that sells the under hood cut out mirror kit?
> *


classicindustries.com that were i bought mines :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2008, 11:05 PM~11865782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old ass pics lol.
> *


Old pics better than No pics!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 15 2008, 01:03 PM~11870117
> *Old pics better than No pics!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I just found those last night. I realised I hadn't posted those ones before.
I should have more pics up this weekend. Working on the frame still I just have to wait till my days off to get a lot done.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ziebart would be proud of your rustproofing job!


----------



## REV. chuck

you made chevy look bad on this 


this thing is 10 different cars 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 10:56 PM~11876938
> *you made chevy look bad on this
> this thing is 10 different cars
> :thumbsup:
> *


1 '61 impala rag, 2 '61 bel air 4 doors and 1 '62 buick invicta convertible. like the ingredients to make gumbo.


----------



## wired61

Tony, do u have these rear pieces u can cut out for me?if so,lemme know how much.. 













oh,,,,,ive been bizzy :0 









...thats all for now :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 16 2008, 01:36 AM~11878176
> *Tony, do u have these rear pieces u can cut out for me?if so,lemme know how much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh,,,,,ive been bizzy :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thats all for now :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

what I have is attached to good quarter panels on that side and I really would hate to cut them up. I may have that drivers side one though. Lets see more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt for Gumbo '61!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2008, 01:45 AM~11878221
> *:0
> 
> what I have is attached to good quarter panels on that side and I really would hate to cut them up. I may have that drivers side one though. Lets see more pics  :biggrin:
> *


ill make a topic soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2008, 01:45 AM~11878221
> *:0
> 
> what I have is attached to good quarter panels on that side and I really would hate to cut them up. I may have that drivers side one though. Lets see more pics  :biggrin:
> *


are u selling the whole rear quarters for both sides?if so,how much


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 16 2008, 02:36 AM~11878176
> *Tony, do u have these rear pieces u can cut out for me?if so,lemme know how much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh,,,,,ive been bizzy :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thats all for now :biggrin:
> *


When you cut that off and put another one on can you save me the section where the light bolts on. I need two because mine needs patched at the bottom where they held water at one time. I need two.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 16 2008, 02:50 AM~11878236
> *ill make a topic soon.... :biggrin:
> *


MAKE DAT TOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2008, 05:00 AM~11878815
> *When you cut that off and put another one on can you save me the section where the light bolts on. I need two because mine needs patched at the bottom where they held water at one time. I need two.
> *


:thumbsup: ..when i get my replacements, ill hook u up


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2008, 05:00 AM~11878815
> *When you cut that off and put another one on can you save me the section where the light bolts on. I need two because mine needs patched at the bottom where they held water at one time. I need two.
> *


I keep 61 trunk lids for that very reason


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11880336
> *I keep 61 trunk lids for that very reason
> *


----------



## WEST UP

Damn VERY VERY nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by gill_1988_@Oct 15 2008, 11:18 PM~11876460
> *1961 biscayne, floor is rotted but comes with the reproduction floor sheets. also have skirts. lost title. best offer 1000 or make a better offer. dont run. pics speak for it self.
> 713-384-4978 ask for gill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2007, 08:30 PM~8030599
> *yeah no doubt man, Guys like 713Ridaz, backbump61 told me what cars to look for to get my donor parts. Thats why if you search for shit on ebay like power windows, power seats etc it pays to type in 61-62 buick, olds, pontiak because they use a lot of the same cool accessories.
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## west coast ridaz

uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:around:


----------



## Skim

Man me and bthompsontx left at 1:30 this morning up to pampa, tx way the hell up above amarillo to pick up a 61 bubble top and we stopped at the old car swap meet in chicasha, ok on the way home. That's a long ass drive because its 7:30 pm and we are still on the freeway 100 miles from home.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11838041
> *x61
> 
> Betty taking all this nikkua's grip from the pocket and leaving me with some lint.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn im settin here just imagining drivin that turnin a corner with the top down and every body like woow


----------



## Skim

I'll post some pics of the bubbletop later. It was listed for sale on a 5.0 mustang site.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## SoTexCustomz

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoTexCustomz, Skim

whats up Skimpala bob


----------



## Skim

heres a couple pics of the bubbletop we picked up this morning. It came complete with the seats and all. 283 power steering panhandle texas car. Brian is pretty happy with it and all I can say was we talked the guy down and got it cheap. This car is rock solid too. After a little clean up she will be good to go.




























gotta give thanks to my little homie John who is on the 5.0 Mustang site for telling me this thing was on there for sale because I was the only one that called on it. So since I didnt have the money to really do anything I told brian lets get that bitch and we rolled out.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11899664
> *heres a couple pics of the bubbletop we picked up this morning. It came complete with the seats and all. 283 power steering panhandle texas car. Brian is pretty happy with it and all I can say was we talked the guy down and got it cheap. This car is rock solid too. After a little clean up she will be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta give thanks to my little homie John who is on the 5.0 Mustang site for telling me this thing was on there for sale because I was the only one that called on it. So since I didnt have the money to really do anything I told brian lets get that bitch and we rolled out.
> *


 :0 SOLID :0


----------



## Skim

The vert mounts for my frame are almost finished.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

we had to get the infamous "Home Depot" flick.



















but we also saw another one today at the swap meet. Twins? :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2008, 10:39 PM~11900870
> *we had to get the infamous "Home Depot" flick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we also saw another one today at the swap meet. Twins? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that home depot is famos for pics


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 18 2008, 01:41 AM~11900889
> *that home depot is famos for pics
> *




:yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11900889
> *that home depot is famos for pics
> *


lol, funny thing is all 3 are all different home depots :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BLOCK79

do you know were i can get a radiator core support for a 61?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2008, 12:01 AM~11899664
> *heres a couple pics of the bubbletop we picked up this morning. It came complete with the seats and all. 283 power steering panhandle texas car. Brian is pretty happy with it and all I can say was we talked the guy down and got it cheap. This car is rock solid too. After a little clean up she will be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta give thanks to my little homie John who is on the 5.0 Mustang site for telling me this thing was on there for sale because I was the only one that called on it. So since I didnt have the money to really do anything I told brian lets get that bitch and we rolled out.
> *


Damn, I still need one...


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 04:47 PM~11776487
> *I had all that chrome done for $430
> *


Damn thats a good price. 
Figured it was cheaper over there, btw is that tripple-plated?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2008, 05:21 AM~11899906
> *The vert mounts for my frame are almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Skim!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2008, 07:32 PM~11897480
> *Man me and bthompsontx left at 1:30 this morning up to pampa, tx way the hell up above amarillo to pick up a 61 bubble top and we stopped at the old car swap meet in chicasha, ok on the way home. That's a long ass drive because its 7:30 pm and we are still on the freeway 100 miles from home.
> *



It was a great trip and great find!  Had a blast, but that slacker SKIM slept for most of the ride and made me do all of the driving! 900 miles and no sleep since I woke up Thursday morning. Thanks Tony!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 18 2008, 09:47 AM~11902694
> *It was a great trip and great find!    Had a blast, but that slacker SKIM slept for most of the ride and made me do all of the driving!  900 miles and no sleep since I woke up Thursday morning.  Thanks Tony!!!!
> *


listen to this fool :uh: I told him I would drive but he insisted that he drive so he would stay awake. Pounding double shots of that starbucks shit. All and all it was a good trip and we even hit the swap meet and somebody died in their swap space too yesterday when we was there. :0


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2008, 12:39 AM~11900870
> *but we also saw ALOT more :scrutinize: and doesn't look as solid as the one y'all pickup. :twak: Good find. :worship:*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 18 2008, 10:23 AM~11902847
> *And I bet they wanted ALOT more  :scrutinize:  and doesn't look as solid as the one y'all pickup. :twak: Good find.  :worship:
> *


on the window its said "Not for sale I just bought it" and we was looking for the guy to see what he paid for it :cheesy: but that one had 1 piece bumpers on it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice find on the BT


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11868679
> *Can anybody give me a link of the place that sells the under hood cut out mirror kit?
> *



contact SixFourClownin on here. He's a dealer.


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2008, 07:32 PM~11897480
> *Man me and bthompsontx left at 1:30 this morning up to pampa, tx way the hell up above amarillo to pick up a 61 bubble top and we stopped at the old car swap meet in chicasha, ok on the way home. That's a long ass drive because its 7:30 pm and we are still on the freeway 100 miles from home.
> *


shoulda hit someone up, we coulda had a beer or sticky rice or bbq or somethin'...pics of the bubble???


----------



## BUD

nm, saw the pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

hey skim what did ya pay for the 61 in pampa i looked at it about 6 months ago the guy wanted $8500 and told me it was mint all original with a 409 and what i saw was what you picked up lol i offered him $3000 there n then cash but he said no haha


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 18 2008, 02:17 PM~11903908
> *hey skim what did ya pay for the 61 in pampa i looked at it about 6 months ago the guy wanted $8500 and told me it was mint all original with a 409 and what i saw was what you picked up lol i offered him $3000 there n then cash but he said no haha
> *


 :0 damn he should have took that 3000 because we only gave him half of that.


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 18 2008, 03:17 PM~11903908
> *hey skim what did ya pay for the 61 in pampa i looked at it about 6 months ago the guy wanted $8500 and told me it was mint all original with a 409 and what i saw was what you picked up lol i offered him $3000 there n then cash but he said no haha
> *



If it was an original 409 car with the 409, I would have paid him $8500 for it, but it's only a 283....


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup SKIM :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2008, 03:09 PM~11904361
> *:0 damn he should have took that 3000 because we only gave him half of that.
> *


dam you always get the good deals but for real if it was actualy as he had described it on the phone it would have been worth every penny of the 8500 he was asking ,are you buying all the 61s in texas or what haha :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Just getting back from oklahoma with a new 62 impala wagon on the trailer. Its all original and complete. I found out about it at the swap meet friday. I sold the 59 to my friend paul to buy the wagon. I should have some pics up tonight.


----------



## Wizzard

Damn Skim, you sold the 59? 
Lets see the wagon!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 06:46 PM~11911296
> *Just getting back from oklahoma with a new 62 impala wagon on the trailer. Its all original and complete. I found out about it at the swap meet friday. I sold the 59 to my friend paul to buy the wagon. I should have some pics up tonight.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn dood ur krazy!?!


----------



## TWEEDY

*BALLIN*


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 19 2008, 09:40 PM~11912298
> *BALLIN
> *




:yes:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 04:46 PM~11911296
> *Just getting back from oklahoma with a new 62 impala wagon on the trailer. Its all original and complete. I found out about it at the swap meet friday. I sold the 59 to my friend paul to buy the wagon. I should have some pics up tonight.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 19 2008, 06:33 PM~11911700
> *Damn Skim, you sold the 59?
> Lets see the wagon!
> *







































Its a one owner car, factory AC, PS, PB 327 PG trans original paint (or whats left of it) OG red interior that still looks good for its age. It runs and drives but the brakes dont work good.


----------



## Skim

Heres where Im at on my frame for the 61. As you can se its getting there. I still need to do the crossmember and weld on the 4 extra mounts as soon as they are ready.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 19 2008, 07:40 PM~11912298
> *BALLIN
> *


:nono: just trying to make a dollar out of .15 cents


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11913082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a one owner car, factory AC, PS, PB 327 PG trans original paint (or whats left of it) OG red interior that still looks good for its age. It runs and drives but the brakes dont work good.
> *


theres that home depot again


----------



## scrapin82regal

Good find love them wagons! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2008, 03:49 AM~11913082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a one owner car, factory AC, PS, PB 327 PG trans original paint (or whats left of it) OG red interior that still looks good for its age. It runs and drives but the brakes dont work good.
> *


I usually dont like the wagons, but thisone looks clean and it definitly looks like less work than the 59. If you are planning on doing it up that is.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 20 2008, 12:19 AM~11915074
> *I usually dont like the wagons, but thisone looks clean and it definitly looks like less work than the 59. If you are planning on doing it up that is.
> *


yes my thoughts exactly  plus its already running and all. Im just going to clean her up as is, polish all the trim and roll it to the swap meets. No real build up just a little clean up, wheels and a little point A to B driving. :biggrin:


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2008, 06:21 PM~11899906
> *The vert mounts for my frame are almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need some-how much let me know


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Oct 20 2008, 01:27 AM~11915365
> *I need some-how much let me know
> *


soon as they are done I will find out how much he wants per set. he said they will be done this week with the first set.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2008, 07:22 AM~11915094
> *yes my thoughts exactly    plus its already running and all. Im just going to clean her up as is, polish all the trim and roll it to the swap meets. No real build up just a little clean up, wheels and a little point A to B driving. :biggrin:
> *


Cool to drive around in a all OG-Impala from 1962! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2008, 12:22 AM~11915094
> *yes my thoughts exactly    plus its already running and all. Im just going to clean her up as is, polish all the trim and roll it to the swap meets. No real build up just a little clean up, wheels and a little point A to B driving. :biggrin:
> *


Layed out of course


----------



## vertex

how much for the vert mounts?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2008, 01:22 AM~11915094
> *yes my thoughts exactly    plus its already running and all. Im just going to clean her up as is, polish all the trim and roll it to the swap meets. No real build up just a little clean up, wheels and a little point A to B driving. :biggrin:
> *


I Would Do The Same...... Nice Find Skim...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good skim


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11913153
> *:nono: just trying to make a dollar out of .15 cents
> *


i have about 6,566 cents. ill let you hold it what kind of return can i get?


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I want the bubble...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

excellent progress Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 09:35 PM~11915397
> *soon as they are done I will find out how much he wants per set. he said they will be done this week with the first set.
> *


----------



## BUD

pg. 2 WTF???


----------



## miguel62

put 4 pumps and 16 batts in there and make it a hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO IT!!!!! A 62 IMPALA WAGGON HOPPER!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice find on the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## HARDLUCK88

i wonder when those wings on the back went on? "supposed to increase fuel economy"? i hardly ever see those anymore. then again i hardly ever see wagons anymore. got pics of the interior?


----------



## grandson




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 21 2008, 07:53 PM~11934200
> *i wonder when those wings on the back went on? "supposed to increase fuel economy"? i hardly ever see those anymore. then again i hardly ever see wagons anymore. got pics of the interior?
> *


I believe they are to direct the exhaust fumes from rolling back into the car if you have the window down :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11932334
> *pg. 2 WTF???
> *


It does that from time to time. I go to pick up more of my parts at the chrome shop tomorrow so I will post up more pics.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

SKIM I SENT YOU A PM ON YOUR REAR WINDOW FRAME :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11932334
> *pg. 2 WTF???
> *


He be slackin!!!! :0


----------



## racerboy

Cant wait to see it when I get out that way!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Oct 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11936516
> *SKIM I SENT YOU A PM ON YOUR REAR WINDOW FRAME  :thumbsup:
> *


Got it! Thanks. Now the little gangster backwindow canvas top will be complete!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11939939
> *Got it! Thanks. Now the little gangster backwindow canvas top will be complete!
> *


That's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11939939
> *Got it! Thanks. Now the little gangster backwindow canvas top will be complete!
> *


take it or leave it nikka
:0


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11913138
> *Heres where Im at on my frame for the 61. As you can se its getting there. I still need to do the crossmember and weld on the 4 extra mounts as soon as they are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


frame coming out good


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2008, 11:12 AM~11938517
> *He be slackin!!!! :0
> *


He's Mackin' wit his pimp'n, cause aint NO time to be slackin' and slippin'. He probably too busy bendin' cornaz in that new bubbletop.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:13 PM~11944635
> *He's Mackin' wit his pimp'n, cause aint NO time to be slackin' and slippin'.  He probably too busy bendin' cornaz in that new bubbletop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE 4 BUMBER GUARDS IN THE BACK BUMPER :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 22 2008, 09:25 PM~11944808
> *ARE THOSE 4 BUMBER GUARDS IN THE BACK BUMPER  :uh:
> *


Check out that whip antenna chillin'.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11944915
> *Check out that whip antenna chillin'.
> *


ITS A SMOOTH CAR....LUV THE DIAMOND IN THE BACK


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 22 2008, 09:25 PM~11944808
> *ARE THOSE 4 BUMBER GUARDS IN THE BACK BUMPER  :uh:
> *


a lot of people do that dummy...

the garbage ass continental kit and that redneckerish antenna gotta go tho.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 01:44 PM~11939939
> *Got it! Thanks. Now the little gangster backwindow canvas top will be complete!
> *


what's up with the tops with the small glass window with chrome rings? I have seen a few but not too many.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 22 2008, 06:25 PM~11944808
> *ARE THOSE 4 BUMBER GUARDS IN THE BACK BUMPER  :uh:
> *


 :uh: ARE THOSE BEES?


----------



## washedupcoupe

ttt


----------



## DropedLongBed

ttt


----------



## Skim

Oh its gonna be on again real sooon  Gotta get ready to weld the frame mounts on and set the body on soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damn skim you have too much money didn't you say you work for the railroad?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 05:18 AM~11949151
> *Damn skim you have too much money didn't you say you work for the railroad?
> *


I think he a cumductor or something! Dunno :roflmao: J|K


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 05:18 AM~11949151
> *Damn skim you have too much money didn't you say you work for the railroad?
> *


:nono:


----------



## BThompsonTX

You need to get that frame done so we can put the body on that bitch!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:29 AM~11949532
> *You need to get that frame done so we can put the body on that bitch!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 07:35 AM~11949560
> *:0
> *


and you are nominated to come over when we lift it off the rotisserie and set it on the frame so congratulations in advance! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 09:21 AM~11949859
> *and you are nominated to come over when we lift it off the rotisserie and set it on the frame so congratulations in advance! :biggrin:
> *


Kool...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 07:27 AM~11949514
> *:nono:
> *


so do you work for the railroad?? is it BNSF me and my brother just got a conditional job offer for a conductor probably gonna check it out and see what it's all about :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93

*sup skim looking good dogg hit me up if you need any help....*


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

SORRY FOR LAGGIN ON THE PICS SKIM BUT HERE YOU GO. OG REAR CONVERTIBLE TOP WINDOW FRAME, NO REPOP CHET HERE!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 09:21 AM~11949859
> *and you are nominated to come over when we lift it off the rotisserie and set it on the frame so congratulations in advance! :biggrin:
> *


when is the big day? :0


ill roll all the way out there just to be part of it too :cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 07:21 AM~11949859
> *and you are nominated to come over when we lift it off the rotisserie and set it on the frame so congratulations in advance! :biggrin:
> *


Count me in if it is not when I am at work!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Oct 23 2008, 06:36 PM~11955912-->
> 
> 
> 
> when is the big day? :0
> ill roll all the way out there just to be part of it too  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 I will pretty soon just be ready to liiiiiiiift!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas Massacre_@Oct 23 2008, 07:22 PM~11956298
> *Count me in if it is not when I am at work!
> *


oh you know Im gonna call you lol!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Oct 23 2008, 03:18 PM~11954013
> *SORRY FOR LAGGIN ON THE PICS SKIM BUT HERE YOU GO. OG REAR CONVERTIBLE TOP WINDOW FRAME, NO REPOP CHET HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 Ooooh the gangster window! The mothership has landed. Thanks for getting that for me at Pomona big dog!


----------



## Skim

poor hell bent feels like Im neglecting it lately but I have been busy cleaning up. Me and Brian cut up the 59 4 door to little pieces so I could have more room. 

Brian putting in work with the sawzall.


----------



## Skim

but hell bent is still chillin.


----------



## Skim

OG vert mounts. If ryan dont hurry up with those repops Im going to use these. :uh:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 07:59 PM~11958071
> *:0  :0  :0  Ooooh the gangster window! The mothership has landed. Thanks for getting that for me at Pomona big dog!
> *



NO PROB! I KEPT FORGETTIN TO CALL MY FRIEND ABOUT IT.
AND REMEMBERED WHEN I SEEN HIM SELLING IT THERE. 

I KNOW YOU HAVE ANOTHER RAG, SO IF YOU NEED ANOTHER ONE LET ME KNOW. I THINK HE HAS SOME MORE HE'LL OFF.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 09:05 PM~11958123
> *OG vert mounts. If ryan dont hurry up with those repops Im going to use these. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11958123
> *OG vert mounts. If ryan dont hurry up with those repops Im going to use these. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do it!



BTW lemme know on the frame day, I'll be there right when yall are done  :0 Unless you a place to crash for the party! Hell yeah party at Skims Date TBA!!!!!!

It's on now.....yep I did it! Bust out your Banjos :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 11:04 PM~11958117
> *but hell bent is still chillin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

You N Brian Tor That B*%#h Up... :0


----------



## Reyna Bros

Party ! what!!!!! When Skim???? I'll bring the goat!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Oct 24 2008, 12:38 PM~11963171
> *Party ! what!!!!! When Skim???? I'll bring the goat!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lemme get a ride...... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2007, 09:40 PM~7572399
> *Cant forget this face. Reminds me of Oscar the Grouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2008, 03:03 PM~11963805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

who is brain? whats hih lil name? does he have a build up topic?


----------



## Austin Ace

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/892076975.html

59' El Camino Parts whole lot for $500.00 - $500 (Central Austin)


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:24 PM~11963993
> *who is brain? whats hih lil name? does he have a build up topic?
> *


BThompsonTX on LIL


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 24 2008, 03:24 PM~11964001
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/892076975.html
> 
> 59' El Camino Parts whole lot for $500.00 - $500 (Central Austin)
> *


  those are nice


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 24 2008, 03:25 PM~11964010
> *BThompsonTX on LIL
> *


thanks


----------



## Infamous James

:0


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11963805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats not the trey that could hit back bumper..or damn close is it??? theres a pic by a lake in a parking lot almost at back bumper i had as my desktop forever :tears:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 03:24 PM~11963993
> *who is brain? whats hih lil name? does he have a build up topic?
> *


 Brian :0 

BThompsonTX


----------



## Austin Ace

Pinky & the Brian! Ooooops


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 24 2008, 05:01 PM~11964834
> *Pinky & the Brian!    Ooooops
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11958117
> *but hell bent is still chillin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch been around for 47 years waiting for this make over it could wait a little longer. We're the ones that can't wait to see more pics :angry: BTW looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 24 2008, 03:59 PM~11965341
> *that bitch been around for 47 years waiting for this make over it could wait a little longer. We're the ones that can't wait to see more pics :angry: BTW looks good so far  :thumbsup:
> *


Its been 47 years since it was new. :biggrin: I have a feeling when its done, its gonna be better than brand new.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 23 2008, 06:47 AM~11949343
> *I think he a cumductor or something! Dunno  :roflmao: J|K
> *


Is that the guy at porn shoot's that tell you it's "Money shot time"?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2008, 02:04 PM~11964360
> *:0
> :0 thats not the trey that could hit back bumper..or damn close is it??? theres a pic  by a lake in a parking lot almost at back bumper i had as my desktop forever :tears:
> *


yes it is i believe, poor car!!

whats next on hell bent skim????????


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2008, 04:04 PM~11964360
> *:0
> :0 thats not the trey that could hit back bumper..or damn close is it??? theres a pic  by a lake in a parking lot almost at back bumper i had as my desktop forever :tears:
> *


thats petes from niagara rollerz car is making a comeback used to hit 50 inchs


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 04:24 PM~11963993
> *who is brain? whats hih lil name? does he have a build up topic?
> *


Sounds like Brian gaining some weight, by the way you swangin' from his nutz.... :rofl: 

:the GRINCH:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11967342
> *Sounds like Brian gaining some weight, by the way you swangin' from his nutz.... :rofl:
> 
> :the GRINCH:
> *


 :uh: bitch i just wanted to see if he had a build up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11967385
> *:uh:  bitch i just wanted to see if he had a build up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11967342
> *Sounds like Brian gaining some weight, by the way you swangin' from his nutz.... :rofl:
> 
> :the GRINCH:
> *



SETH...Dude! That was just wrong!!!! :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 25 2008, 12:23 AM~11968024
> *SETH...Dude!  That was just wrong!!!! :angry:
> *


that's just lay it low for you, everybody is a cockrider if they ask too many questions. LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 06:04 PM~11966300
> *thats petes from niagara rollerz car is making a comeback used to hit 50 inchs
> *


damn wuts the story on that??? sweet ass trey..


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2008, 06:12 PM~11972069
> *damn wuts the story on that??? sweet ass trey..
> *


he hit someone that pulled in front of him and now hes completely rebuilding it i hear its magazine cover quality now


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 04:14 PM~11972079
> *he hit someone that pulled in front of him and now hes completely rebuilding it i hear its magazine cover quality now
> *


damn...scary thought smokin somebody in an old school...no shoulder belts or collapsable steering wheel...hopefully the reinforced frame put somewhat of a hurt on the other car


----------



## wired61

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 












...................i need to start a topic one year :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

*Kinda looks like mine!!!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 25 2008, 12:23 AM~11968024
> *SETH...Dude!  That was just wrong!!!! :angry:
> *


Haha. Man I'm just clowning around, people need to lighten up. :rofl:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 25 2008, 09:19 PM~11972577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sucks man, both look horrible.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 25 2008, 07:40 PM~11973015
> *That sucks man, both look horrible.
> *


x10000


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 25 2008, 05:11 PM~11972342
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................i need to start a topic one year :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 25 2008, 06:19 PM~11972577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there was a 60 posted in here then skims 61 then this 62,63 damn these front ends gettin screwed!!! sucks to see the nice 62-63 fucked up so bad!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 25 2008, 05:11 PM~11972342
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the hubcap!


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11973984
> *there was a 60 posted in here then skims 61 then this 62,63 damn these front ends gettin screwed!!!  sucks to see the nice 62-63 fucked up so bad!
> *


just goes to show how many real riders there are. the impalas belong on the street and accidents happen


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11967342
> *Sounds like Brian gaining some weight, by the way you swangin' from his nutz.... :rofl:
> 
> :the GRINCH:
> *


its going to be high .

what kind of smartass remark is that ? 

and its not just bk gaining weight , they be alot of fools swangin on them nuts



fools be swangin on them nuts so much it looks like forclosure signs hangin in them neighbor hoods


----------



## the GRINCH

who is brain? whats hih lil name? does he have a build up topic? 



bitch i just wanted to see if he had a build up 


you read everything else in this topic and now you want to play like you cant read his FUCKING signiture in his post :uh: :uh: 

but then again i dont guess you did read every post or you would have seen who BRIAN was , fucking moron


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 25 2008, 11:10 PM~11973920
> *MAYNE...
> *


go ahead Juan,,,,let me have it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 24 2008, 06:52 PM~11966235
> *
> 
> whats next on hell bent skim????????
> *


Well I will add the extra mounts and now the I just need to mold the cross member in and I should be laying down the primer on the frame in preperation for paint. I have the next 3 days off devoted to getting this frame finished.


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 26 2008, 12:36 PM~11975530-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 02:12 PM~11975982
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Oct 26 2008, 02:29 PM~11976102
> *
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 25 2008, 08:11 PM~11972342
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................i need to start a topic one year :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


oh lord jesus help us all :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

What it do skizzle!!!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 26 2008, 05:38 PM~11977939
> *oh lord jesus help us all :biggrin:
> *


i knew i would get it from a few of u... I hated to resort to this. but,u have no idea how bad the o.g rag is. i would use less than 5% of the actual car, and gain 99% more work/money....this is the best option, and if all goes well, u would never know the difference. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiMJ9GcYnyo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 26 2008, 10:41 PM~11980787
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiMJ9GcYnyo
> *


nate dog straight clocked that nicca with a golf club.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 08:51 PM~11980887
> *nate dog straight clocked that nicca with a golf club.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Today I start back on my frame. Im going to do a 2-3 day thrash where I try to get as much done as possible. Ive been so busy lateley that its been bothering me not to work on it but that all ends today.


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2008, 07:40 AM~11982762
> *Today I start back on my frame. Im going to do a 2-3 day thrash where I try to get as much done as possible. Ive been so busy lateley that its been bothering me not to work on it but that all ends today.
> *



Better hurry up New Years is almost here...... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 25 2008, 11:02 PM~11974212
> *go ahead Juan,,,,let me have it :biggrin:
> *


no hate here...do ur thing...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2008, 06:34 PM~11986639
> *no hate here...do ur thing...
> *


I heard you Ace'd up again? Is that right? Ragtoppin' like a mafucca. :0


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 03:37 PM~11986671
> *I heard you Ace'd up again? Is that right? Ragtoppin' like a mafucca.  :0
> *


yes sir....


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2008, 04:38 PM~11986678
> *yes sir....
> *


 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 27 2008, 10:42 AM~11982767
> *Better hurry up New Years is almost here...... :biggrin:
> *


2010 is still light years ahead. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 27 2008, 05:18 PM~11987690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 05:07 PM~11987562
> *2010 is still light years ahead.  :biggrin:
> *


You aint right ... :uh: .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 27 2008, 07:18 PM~11987690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

DAMN SKIM, BEEN CHECKIN OUT THIS TOPIC SINCE YOU 1ST BOUGHT THE CAR AND ALL I CAN SAY IS "WOW' DEF. A GONNA BE A BUILD TO REMEMBER HERE ON LIL  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 28 2008, 10:58 AM~11993356
> *You aint right ... :uh: .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 12:14 PM~11994081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Page 2 ?? :nono: 



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ButchFragrance

Just figured we could use one on page 442


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

what up skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 28 2008, 08:06 PM~11999706
> *what up skim
> *


chillin man. Just workin my ass off on the frame. will have 1 more day to work on it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Oct 28 2008, 09:16 PM~11999201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured we could use one on page 442
> *


----------



## Skim

Like I said Im still working on this frame. Its been a bitch but its almost finished. I spent today working on the front hal. I should have that done molding everyting. I started off with dyna-glass and that shit is like sanding on a rock. Its tough. I finshed off the top coat with glaze to smooth everything out. Some of the pics show before sanding so dont get scared :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

:0


----------



## Skim

Cross member not yet sanded. It will be completely finished by tomorrow.


----------



## Skim

getting close





















Hopefully I can have this frame in high build in the next couple of days if not before that. If anyone wants to help this saturday afternoon I plan on setting the body on the frame to mock up the 4 extra mounts. Loco61, BThompsonTX, Milo, El Pintor, Texas Massacre and anyone else that can make it the beer is on me so come one, come all. 4:00 Saturday afternoon so we can LIIIIFFFTTT!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Paint that bitch.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:21 PM~12000557
> *Paint that bitch.
> *


soon my friend, soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 11:22 PM~12000584
> *soon my friend, soon
> *


Cut that bitch


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12000617
> *Cut that bitch
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:25 PM~12000617
> *Cut that bitch
> *


Yeah that too. Aurelio at A&M already gonna handle that.


----------



## Skim

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, olivepick, *SLICKSHEEZY*
:wave:


----------



## locorider




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:21 PM~12000557
> *Paint that bitch.
> *


digitize that hoe.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 09:34 PM~12001570
> *digitize that hoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


INSTALL THAT BATCH!


----------



## xavierthexman

Learning......Great build!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2008, 12:34 AM~12001570
> *digitize that hoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LS that bitch


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 09:34 PM~12001570
> *digitize that hoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED FOR THAT BOOTCH? :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 28 2008, 10:43 PM~12001709
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED FOR THAT BOOTCH? :uh:
> *


I paid $640 shipped thru bowtie connection and then had that bitch chromed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BAGTOP THAT BITCH


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12001743
> *BAGTOP THAT BITCH
> *


 Tupperware Top that hoe, cinch sack that rack.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 PM~12001731
> *I paid $640 shipped thru bowtie connection and then had that bitch chromed.
> *


FOKKK THATS A COLD ASS BIDNATCH!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

to much BITCHassness up in here!!


----------



## northwestG

how come mine is different....?









i didnt order mine i got it in my parts car.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Oct 28 2008, 11:32 PM~12002201
> *how come mine is different....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt order mine i got it in my parts car.
> *


Its the same except I ordered mine from Mr Impala with no radio or ashtray hole.


----------



## BThompsonTX

409 that hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## wired61

whatever u people do,,,dont call Skim on the phone.......fool had me thinkin i was talkin to Zohan.........hahahahahhaa


----------



## Skim

I played you :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 11:45 PM~12001731
> *I paid $640 shipped thru bowtie connection and then had that bitch chromed.
> *


Damn that bitch was chromed. Thats a shinny bitch.


----------



## Infamous James

LIGHT THAT SNITCH UP AND MAKE SURE IT ILLUMINATES


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 29 2008, 07:43 AM~12003376
> *LIGHT THAT SNITCH UP AND MAKE SURE IT ILLUMINATES
> *


X2


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 09:13 PM~12000457
> *Cross member not yet sanded. It will be completely finished by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hurray Pics Lookin good Skim! I guess I'll miss the body mount this time, let me know earlier on the next lift.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 07:42 AM~12003687
> *Hurray Pics Lookin good Skim! I guess I'll miss the body mount this time, let me know earlier on the next lift.
> *


Thanks man. I hope to have the frame knocked out today!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 29 2008, 06:43 AM~12003376
> *LIGHT THAT SNITCH UP AND MAKE SURE IT ILLUMINATES
> *


:dunno: for what its still brand new.


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2008, 07:27 AM~12003976
> *:dunno: for what its still brand new.
> *


:dunno: I ALWAYS LIKE TO SEE THAT SHIT TO MAKE SURE IT WORKS AND TO CATCH A LIL PREVIEW OF WHATS TO COME


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:14 AM~11994081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 08:18 PM~12000503
> *getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can have this frame in high build in the next couple of days if not before that. If anyone wants to help this saturday afternoon I plan on setting the body on the frame to mock up the 4 extra mounts. Loco61, BThompsonTX, Milo, El Pintor, Texas Massacre and anyone else that can make it the beer is on me so come one, come all. 4:00 Saturday afternoon so we can LIIIIFFFTTT!!!!!
> *


I got you covered homie!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 09:02 PM~11958106
> *poor hell bent feels like Im neglecting it lately but I have been busy cleaning up. Me and Brian cut up the 59 4 door to little pieces so I could have more room.
> 
> Brian putting in work with the sawzall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHY?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 11:44 AM~12005171
> *WHY?
> *


$$$$$$$


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Oct 29 2008, 11:18 AM~12004901
> *I got you covered homie!!
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

That makes no sence...

sorry maybe I just don't get it...

but why would you cut up a 59 Impala 4 door hardtop into pieces that aren't worth anything?

Can someone explain?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance+Oct 28 2008, 07:16 PM~11999201-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured we could use one on page 442
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 10:44 AM~12005171
> *WHY?
> *


It's a 4 door who cares :dunno: Get's to save another 2 door another day :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 12:14 PM~12005456
> *That makes no sence...
> 
> sorry maybe I just don't get it...
> 
> but why would you cut up a 59 Impala 4 door hardtop into pieces that aren't worth anything?
> 
> Can someone explain?
> *


To Bring Back A 2 Dor Back To Life... :angel:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 11:14 AM~12005456
> *That makes no sence...
> 
> sorry maybe I just don't get it...
> 
> but why would you cut up a 59 Impala 4 door hardtop into pieces that aren't worth anything?
> 
> Can someone explain?
> *


Start at the first page of this topic.If look in this topic and are unable to "get it" then bounce the fuck on out and do not return untill you have "got it"


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 29 2008, 10:18 AM~12005498
> *Start at the first page of this topic.If look in this topic and are unable to "get it" then bounce the fuck on out and do not return untill you have "got it"
> *



Hey don't take offence BIG RED, sorry if you have no time for a question in a thread? 

Start at the first page of this topic? Oh like the first page where a 1961 rag is being built... NOT a 59? Yeah don't worry man I checked out the first page. Try to cool off a bit. 

Thanks Loco. That's cool a 2 door is coming back to life. I don't know about you guys but a 4 door hardtop is a pretty cool car. 4 door sedans suck, so I could see cutting up a sedan.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 12:23 PM~12005562
> *Hey don't take offence BIG RED, sorry if you have no time for a question in a thread?
> 
> Start at the first page of this topic? Oh like the first page where a 1961 rag is being built... NOT a 59? Yeah don't worry man I checked out the first page. Try to cool off a bit.
> 
> Thanks Loco. That's cool a 2 door is coming back to life. I don't know about you guys but a 4 door hardtop is a pretty cool car. 4 door sedans suck, so I could see cutting up a sedan.
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Oct 29 2008, 10:18 AM~12004901
> *I got you covered homie!!
> *


New name?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 01:23 PM~12005562
> *Hey don't take offence BIG RED, sorry if you have no time for a question in a thread?
> 
> Start at the first page of this topic? Oh like the first page where a 1961 rag is being built... NOT a 59? Yeah don't worry man I checked out the first page. Try to cool off a bit.
> 
> Thanks Loco. That's cool a 2 door is coming back to life. I don't know about you guys but a 4 door hardtop is a pretty cool car. 4 door sedans suck, so I could see cutting up a sedan.
> *


he cut it up for the same reason he has cut up 20,000 61 4 doors, a 61 buick vert, and any other car I may be leaving out. To save a 2 door, it's cheaper to get a parts car and use original metal for what you're building. Also most of the time you can sell parts off them you don't need and have the parts you needed for damn near nothing. This man has built his 61 for probably under $10k and other dudes would be talkin about "I'm $30k into it so far and still have another $20k to go." It's cheaper and there is alot of parts that you can't buy brand new...hope that helped you to better understand.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 10:23 AM~12005562
> *Hey don't take offence BIG RED, sorry if you have no time for a question in a thread?
> 
> Start at the first page of this topic? Oh like the first page where a 1961 rag is being built... NOT a 59? Yeah don't worry man I checked out the first page. Try to cool off a bit.
> 
> Thanks Loco. That's cool a 2 door is coming back to life. I don't know about you guys but a 4 door hardtop is a pretty cool car. 4 door sedans suck, so I could see cutting up a sedan.
> *


 :uh: EMMM YEA IM GONNA HAVE TO GO AHEAD AND DISAGREE ON THAT ONE THERE SKIPPY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 29 2008, 04:09 PM~12008009
> *:uh: EMMM YEA IM GONNA HAVE TO GO AHEAD AND DISAGREE ON THAT ONE THERE SKIPPY
> *


It's Shibby :uh:


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 02:38 PM~12007776
> *New name?
> *


Yeah decided to change it since that's what I use on the other boards. How you doing anyways?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2008, 04:04 PM~12008512
> *It's Shibby :uh:
> *


 :uh: AND U SUCK LIKE A DYSON


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 29 2008, 05:09 PM~12008009
> *:uh: EMMM YEA IM GONNA HAVE TO GO AHEAD AND DISAGREE ON THAT ONE THERE SKIPPY
> *


to each his own :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Anyone have a 61 front bumper guard


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 29 2008, 09:21 PM~12009709
> * Anyone have a 61 front bumper guard
> *


Hit up the GRINCH, he gots one for ya rag.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim isn't there a race Saturday what is a good alternate route?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 29 2008, 06:53 PM~12009991
> *Hit up the GRINCH, he gots one for ya rag.
> *


COOL..., I talked to him!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 29 2008, 09:13 PM~12010192
> *Skim isn't there a race Saturday what is a good alternate route?
> *



Chris-

The big race is on Sunday. Traffic should be ok, just a little slower on saturday.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 30 2008, 01:33 AM~12012724
> *Chris-
> 
> The big race is on Sunday.  Traffic should be ok, just a little slower on saturday.
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Oct 29 2008, 06:14 PM~12009156
> *Yeah decided to change it since that's what I use on the other boards. How you doing anyways?
> *


Doing Good. PM me some contact info so I can hit you up on my next trip North. Or you can hit me up if head south Kyle/San Marcos area.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Skim,do you still got an empty trailer coming through NM next week?I need a car hauled from Tucson to Las Cruces.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12005562
> *Hey don't take offence BIG RED, sorry if you have no time for a question in a thread?
> 
> Start at the first page of this topic? Oh like the first page where a 1961 rag is being built... NOT a 59? Yeah don't worry man I checked out the first page. Try to cool off a bit.
> 
> Thanks Loco. That's cool a 2 door is coming back to life.I don't know about you guys but a 4 door hardtop is a pretty cool car.4 door sedans suck, so I could see cutting up a sedan.
> *


If you go throught the topic you would see alot of your "cool 4 doors" getting cut then mabye you would get it.

So feel free to take a walk to a 4dr thread.Thank you have a nice day.












> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 29 2008, 04:09 PM~12008009-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: EMMM YEA IM GONNA HAVE TO GO AHEAD AND DISAGREE ON THAT ONE THERE SKIPPY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X10101080327962354381720780123+a cut up 4Dr :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Oct 29 2008, 05:04 PM~12008512
> *It's Shibby :uh:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 12:14 PM~12005456
> *That makes no sence...
> 
> sorry maybe I just don't get it...
> 
> but why would you cut up a 59 Impala 4 door hardtop into pieces that aren't worth anything?
> 
> Can someone explain?
> *



that car was worth something to me, it didnt have b pillars.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12005562
> *Hey don't take offence BIG RED, sorry if you have no time for a question in a thread?
> 
> Start at the first page of this topic? Oh like the first page where a 1961 rag is being built... NOT a 59? Yeah don't worry man I checked out the first page. Try to cool off a bit.
> 
> Thanks Loco. That's cool a 2 door is coming back to life. I don't know about you guys but a 4 door hardtop is a pretty cool car. 4 door sedans suck, so I could see cutting up a sedan.
> *


The roof was splitting apart from rust at the rain gutters down both sides and the quarters went to fix a 2 door. I paid $300 for the car and made close to $2000 from the parts.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 30 2008, 11:26 AM~12015306
> *Skim,do you still got an empty trailer coming through NM next week?I need a car hauled from Tucson to Las Cruces.
> *


yes if I dont get a long haul I can do that for you


----------



## Skim

Got the frame in polyester high build primer last night.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:46 PM~12020470
> *Got the frame in polyester high build primer last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FRAME LOOKS NICE SKIM !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Excuse the mess my shop looks like hell right now. Today I started sanding. Man there are so many damn nooks and crannies. I dont even know why Im spending so much time on the top side when youwont see it but it is just as nice as the rest of the frame.

After this weekend I will have the 4 mounts welded on and my wishbone will be done so I will weld the wish bone mounts on after that.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:52 PM~12020566
> *Excuse the mess my shop looks like hell right now. Today I started sanding. Man there are so many damn nooks and crannies. I dont even know why Im spending so much time on the top side when youwont see it but it is just as nice as the rest of the frame.
> 
> After this weekend I will have the 4 mounts welded on and my wishbone will be done so I will weld the wish bone mounts on after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good coming right along what u blocking that ployester with


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 30 2008, 08:59 PM~12020678
> *looks good coming right along what u blocking that ployester with
> *


Thanks WCR. I start out with some 80 grit to get it smooth then hit it with 150. After that i will lay a coat of yellow K 200 primer, wet sand and spray. That poly primer is the shit man. Its so thick you need a 2.0 tip but it covers all of the deep scratches from the grinder and all, therefore it makes everything so easy to smooth out.


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 08:52 PM~12020566
> *Excuse the mess my shop looks like hell right now. Today I started sanding. Man there are so many damn nooks and crannies. I dont even know why Im spending so much time on the top side when youwont see it but it is just as nice as the rest of the frame.
> 
> After this weekend I will have the 4 mounts welded on and my wishbone will be done so I will weld the wish bone mounts on after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks dam good SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 30 2008, 07:39 PM~12020366-->
> 
> 
> 
> The roof was splitting apart from rust at the rain gutters down both sides and the quarters went to fix a 2 door. I paid $300 for the car and made close to $2000 from the parts.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> paychinge $$$ hustle
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:46 PM~12020470
> *Got the frame in polyester high build primer last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

frame is lookin sexy.. :biggrin: cant wait for the paint on it. oh when u get measurements for the vert frame mounts, where they go, can u hook me up?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 30 2008, 09:17 PM~12020935
> *when u get measurements for the vert frame mounts, where they go, can u hook me up?
> *


well its going to be a bit off due to the wrap so Saturday afternoon at 4:30 theres a gang of people coming by to meet up at the house to help set the body on the frame, that way I can make sure they go on exactly where they need to go on the frame. Im going to tack weld them on, take the body back off and weld them on for good.
Theres been a bunch of people calling me saying they want to roll out. Brian said hes bringing the grill, Im buying beer, El Pintor is going to the carniceria for the carne asada its going to be like a picnic at my house lol. Texas Massacre, loco61, Chad, Alex and Mike from Rollerz said they are going to come out too. should be fun to see. :biggrin: anybody else from the topic is welcomed to come thru too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 11:03 PM~12020728
> *Thanks WCR. I start out with some 80 grit to get it smooth then hit it with 150. After that i will lay a coat of yellow K 200 primer, wet sand and spray. That poly primer is the shit man. Its so thick you need a 2.0 tip but it covers all of the deep scratches from the grinder and all
> , therefore it makes everything so easy to smooth out.*


love that shit.i hope my frame looks as good as that,NICE JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:23 PM~12021004
> *well its going to be a bit off due to the wrap so Saturday afternoon at 4:30 theres a gang of people coming by to meet up at the house to help set the body on the frame, that way I can make sure they go on exactly where they need to go on the frame. Im going to tack weld them on, take the body back off and weld them on for good.
> Theres been a bunch of people calling me saying they want to roll out. Brian said hes bringing the grill, Im buying beer, El Pintor is going to the carniceria for the carne asada its going to be like a picnic at my house lol. Texas Massacre, loco61, Chad, Alex and Mike from Rollerz said they are going to come out too. should be fun to see. :biggrin: anybody else from the topic is welcomed to come thru too
> *


i am flying in from diego :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 09:23 PM~12021004
> *well its going to be a bit off due to the wrap so Saturday afternoon at 4:30 theres a gang of people coming by to meet up at the house to help set the body on the frame, that way I can make sure they go on exactly where they need to go on the frame. Im going to tack weld them on, take the body back off and weld them on for good.
> Theres been a bunch of people calling me saying they want to roll out. Brian said hes bringing the grill, Im buying beer, El Pintor is going to the carniceria for the carne asada its going to be like a picnic at my house lol. Texas Massacre, loco61, Chad, Alex and Mike from Rollerz said they are going to come out too. should be fun to see. :biggrin: anybody else from the topic is welcomed to come thru too
> *


nice....sounds like a good time.....wish I were closer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:43 PM~12020436
> *yes if I dont get a long haul I can do that for you
> *


right on ese,it will actually be to Canutillo,which is between El Paso and Las Cruces.


----------



## ROBERTO G

so where is the rack going to be? i dont see no poles or anything. are you going to paint it then weld the rack in?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 08:52 PM~12020566
> *Excuse the mess my shop looks like hell right now. Today I started sanding. Man there are so many damn nooks and crannies. I dont even know why Im spending so much time on the top side when youwont see it but it is just as nice as the rest of the frame.
> 
> After this weekend I will have the 4 mounts welded on and my wishbone will be done so I will weld the wish bone mounts on after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT LOOKS GOOD SKIM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 30 2008, 10:21 PM~12021839
> *so where is the rack going to be? i dont see no poles or anything. are you going to paint it then weld the rack in?
> *


when we set the body on, Im going to mark and cut the holes for the battery rack and mark the top of the frame and weld on the posts on the top of the frame to do a removable battery rack.


----------



## BThompsonTX

It's about time you made some progress!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 10:23 PM~12021004
> *well its going to be a bit off due to the wrap so Saturday afternoon at 4:30 theres a gang of people coming by to meet up at the house to help set the body on the frame, that way I can make sure they go on exactly where they need to go on the frame. Im going to tack weld them on, take the body back off and weld them on for good.
> Theres been a bunch of people calling me saying they want to roll out. Brian said hes bringing the grill, Im buying beer, El Pintor is going to the carniceria for the carne asada its going to be like a picnic at my house lol. Texas Massacre, loco61, Chad, Alex and Mike from Rollerz said they are going to come out too. should be fun to see. :biggrin: anybody else from the topic is welcomed to come thru too
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:23 PM~12021004
> *well its going to be a bit off due to the wrap so Saturday afternoon at 4:30 theres a gang of people coming by to meet up at the house to help set the body on the frame, that way I can make sure they go on exactly where they need to go on the frame. Im going to tack weld them on, take the body back off and weld them on for good.
> Theres been a bunch of people calling me saying they want to roll out. Brian said hes bringing the grill, Im buying beer, El Pintor is going to the carniceria for the carne asada its going to be like a picnic at my house lol. Texas Massacre, loco61, Chad, Alex and Mike from Rollerz said they are going to come out too. should be fun to see. :biggrin: anybody else from the topic is welcomed to come thru too
> *


damn homie you gotta get some Ranchera to Q it up, all the have it texas is Brisket Yall got to cook some reas ASADA.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 09:23 PM~12021004
> *well its going to be a bit off due to the wrap so Saturday afternoon at 4:30 theres a gang of people coming by to meet up at the house to help set the body on the frame, that way I can make sure they go on exactly where they need to go on the frame. Im going to tack weld them on, take the body back off and weld them on for good.
> Theres been a bunch of people calling me saying they want to roll out. Brian said hes bringing the grill, Im buying beer, El Pintor is going to the carniceria for the carne asada its going to be like a picnic at my house lol. Texas Massacre, loco61, Chad, Alex and Mike from Rollerz said they are going to come out too. should be fun to see. :biggrin: anybody else from the topic is welcomed to come thru too
> *


pickme up from the train station in dallas :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.chooseyouritem.com/classics/fil...00/5302063.html


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 09:03 PM~12020728
> *Thanks WCR. I start out with some 80 grit to get it smooth then hit it with 150. After that i will lay a coat of yellow K 200 primer, wet sand and spray. That poly primer is the shit man. Its so thick you need a 2.0 tip but it covers all of the deep scratches from the grinder and all, therefore it makes everything so easy to smooth out.
> *


You going to use this on the body after sealer? What's your thoughts/process for the paint steps.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by wired61+Oct 30 2008, 10:07 PM~12021685-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice....sounds like a good time.....wish I were closer :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Oct 30 2008, 10:55 PM~12022290
> *It's about time you made some progress!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 You put in the work and is shows!!!!! Bitch is gonna be sick!


----------



## Infamous James

:0 damn that frame is commin' along realll proper like!!!


----------



## Skim

Yeah the frame turned out pretty nice so im excited about that. Now I understand why shops charge so much to mold a frame because that shit is a lot of work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 30 2008, 11:56 PM~12021556
> *i am flying in from diego :0
> *


You aint gonna do shit. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 09:54 AM~12023688
> *Yeah the frame turned out pretty nice so im excited about that. Now I understand why shops charge so much to mold a frame because that shit is a lot of work.
> *


Yes it's coming along nicely, I can only wish to have something as nice as what this is becoming.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 08:00 AM~12023727
> *Yes it's coming along nicely, I can only wish to have something as nice as what this is becoming.
> *


Why you hatin' brah


----------



## -SUPER62-

Looking good Skim...frame looks badass homie...lot of high quality craftsmanship going into this ride... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12020566
> *Excuse the mess my shop looks like hell right now. Today I started sanding. Man there are so many damn nooks and crannies. I dont even know why Im spending so much time on the top side when youwont see it but it is just as nice as the rest of the frame.
> 
> After this weekend I will have the 4 mounts welded on and my wishbone will be done so I will weld the wish bone mounts on after that.*






















What the notch in the upper back side of the crossmember for? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 31 2008, 10:16 AM~12024245
> *
> What the notch in the upper back side of the crossmember for?  :dunno:
> *


That Gap Is To Make Room For The Fuel Pump...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 11:58 AM~12024546
> *That Gap Is To Make Room For The Fuel Pump...
> *


not needed if go electric :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 31 2008, 11:03 AM~12024589
> *not needed if go electric :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: Ur Right..


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 08:39 PM~12020366
> *The roof was splitting apart from rust at the rain gutters down both sides and the quarters went to fix a 2 door. I paid $300 for the car and made close to $2000 from the parts.
> *


:wow: :wow: More green for Hell Bent :0

Frame is looking gravy :thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:52 PM~12020566
> *Excuse the mess my shop looks like hell right now. Today I started sanding. Man there are so many damn nooks and crannies. I dont even know why Im spending so much time on the top side when youwont see it but it is just as nice as the rest of the frame.
> 
> After this weekend I will have the 4 mounts welded on and my wishbone will be done so I will weld the wish bone mounts on after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKIM DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THE BACK HALF OF THE FRAME WHAT DID YOU USE TO REPLACE THE PIECE WHERE THE THE BANANA BAR NORMALY BOLTED TO MY FRAME IS MISSING THAT PIECE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Oct 31 2008, 12:19 PM~12025748
> *SKIM DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THE BACK HALF OF THE FRAME WHAT DID YOU USE TO REPLACE THE PIECE WHERE THE THE BANANA BAR NORMALY BOLTED TO MY FRAME IS MISSING THAT PIECE
> *


He cut mine out since I am running a wishbone set up and replaced it with a 2.5 round tube.


----------



## redrum702

IS THERE A CERTAIN DISTANT I WAS GONNA BUY A FRAME JUST TO GET THAT PIECE IM GONNA RUN A WISHBONE ALSO


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 05:58 AM~12023716
> *You aint gonna do shit. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Oct 31 2008, 12:48 PM~12025985
> *IS THERE A CERTAIN DISTANT I WAS GONNA BUY A FRAME JUST TO GET THAT PIECE IM GONNA RUN A WISHBONE ALSO
> *


All he did was measure the width and cut it to fit and weld it in where the old piece was. I wish I knew you needed one I just scrapped a wrecked frame that had that piece I would have given u.


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 01:32 PM~12027011
> *All he did was measure the width and cut it to fit and weld it in where the old piece was. I wish I knew you needed one I just scrapped a wrecked frame that had that piece I would have given u.
> *


DAM TO LATE GOOD LOOKING OUT I MIGHT JUST PUT PIPE IN THERE SO THAT PIECE JUST STIFFENS THE BACK END UP


----------



## KERRBSS

[/quote]
:uh: why didnt you put a tube in these holes so they look frenched in?


----------



## Skim

>


:uh: why didnt you put a tube in these holes so they look frenched in?
[/quote]
why ask why


----------



## Skim

Brians been cleaning up the bubble top we picked up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 07:07 PM~12029412
> *Brians been cleaning up the bubble top we picked up 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 10:58 AM~12024546
> *That Gap Is To Make Room For The Fuel Pump...
> *


I am talking about the big one in the back not the front. Where the oil pan would be.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 31 2008, 08:24 PM~12029513
> *I am talking about the big one in the back not the front. Where the oil pan would be.
> *


I always thought it was there to better clear the oil pan? :dunno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

looking good homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:37 PM~12029611
> *looking good homie
> *


Thanks man. Its gonna be on tomorrow. a gang of people are coming by at 4 to set the body on the frame for the first time. mock up only but it should give me an idea what I need to do as far as my battery rack and mounts are going to be.


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## Skim

Brians bringin the grill, Im stopping by Azteca Carneceria tomorrow, Big Mike said hes bringing beer, Loco61 is bringing tortillas I hope to see it popping off like this tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 07:55 PM~12029697
> *Brians bringin the grill, Im stopping by Azteca Carneceria tomorrow, Big Mike said hes bringing beer, Loco61 is bringing tortillas I hope to see it popping off like this tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 09:55 PM~12029697
> *Brians bringin the grill, Im stopping by Azteca Carneceria tomorrow, Big Mike said hes bringing beer, Loco61 is bringing tortillas I hope to see it popping off like this tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn bro im envious i wish i could make it.

looking good by the way


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 07:07 PM~12029412
> *Brians been cleaning up the bubble top we picked up 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you need a back glass for it??????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Oct 31 2008, 09:50 PM~12030099
> *do you need a back glass for it??????
> *


has it thanks to loco61. hey you coming by too tomorrow or what?


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 08:56 PM~12030137
> *has it thanks to loco61. hey you coming by too tomorrow or what?
> *


get off a 6 tomorrow, poor people got to work on week ends


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 07:07 PM~12029412
> *Brians been cleaning up the bubble top we picked up 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


owe schnappppppppppp


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 08:07 PM~12029412
> *Brians been cleaning up the bubble top we picked up 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More pic's of the double cab?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 09:55 PM~12029697
> *Brians bringin the grill, Im stopping by Azteca Carneceria tomorrow, Big Mike said hes bringing beer, Loco61 is bringing tortillas I hope to see it popping off like this tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like good times right there


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn skim, I would leave tomorrow morning and make the 5 hour trip down there just to help and see it in person.. Kinda pisses me off i cant, we have a local show and the club meeting tomorrow. Post pics once you guys get it all mocked up. And by the way the frames lookin badass, One of these days im gonna have to make the trip.  

Tweedy


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Oct 31 2008, 09:24 PM~12029513-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about the big one in the back not the front. Where the oil pan would be.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 09:25 PM~12029520
> *I always thought it was there to better clear the oil pan? :dunno:
> *


The ONe In The Back Is To Clear The Oil Pan.. The One On The Front Is For The Fuel Pump


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

MERNIN, GOODLUCK ON THE BODY/FRAME TODAY, POST PICS


----------



## fortworthmex

[/quote]
thats yummy for my tummy :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

[/quote]

:cheesy:


----------



## wired61

my mouth is watering :angry:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 10:46 PM~12020470
> *Got the frame in polyester high build primer last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Skim, do me a favor. Its just a pet peave of mine, but please, would you put a little steel on the lower trailing arm mount? I can't stand to see cars that are all reinforced, plated etc, and the part of the frame that holds almost all the weight of the rear of car is still stock.

Not hatin, just participatin!

Oh, and it looks good by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

this is total motivation homie,


----------



## Elpintor

Q-vole Skim.... pasamos el dia a toda madre!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:








Good to see ya all.... BThomson,Blanco, TexasMassacre,Loco61 & Bigmike64.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2008, 11:01 PM~12036164
> *Q-vole Skim.... pasamos el dia a toda madre!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see ya all.... BThomson,Blanco, TexasMassacre,Loco61 &  Bigmike64.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 1 2008, 06:37 PM~12035028
> *Hey Skim, do me a favor.  Its just a pet peave of mine, but please, would you put a little steel on the lower trailing arm mount?  I can't stand to see cars that are all reinforced, plated etc, and the part of the frame that holds almost all the weight of the rear of car is still stock.
> 
> Not hatin, just participatin!
> 
> Oh, and it looks good by the way. :biggrin:
> *


lol, I never thought about that :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 1 2008, 09:33 PM~12035969
> *this is total motivation homie,
> *


Thanks Johnny. Coming from you that means a lot.


----------



## FiveNine619

post some flicks doggie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2008, 10:01 PM~12036164
> *Q-vole Skim.... pasamos el dia a toda madre!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see ya all.... BThomson,Blanco, TexasMassacre,Loco61 &  Bigmike64.
> *


man thanks for coming out and all of you guys helped out today. BThompsonTX for the grill, BigMike64 for the bomb cooking skills, El Pintor, Loco61, Blanco, Texas Massacre, MattJ and Jordan Ray for helping because you guys made it that much easier. Also gotta thank Milo (Reynas Bros) for dropping off the hoists.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## FiveNine619

thats dope!!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 1 2008, 10:50 PM~12036541
> *thats dope!!
> *


man it was a blast homie. for reals. These guys gave up their saturday night to help me out. I cant thank them enough. Layitlow has some good people on here. They donated their time to help do this and I cant thank them enough.


----------



## Skim

Finally got the frame underneath so that we could see exactly where those extra mounts are going to go.
































































wore out.


----------



## Texas Massacre

I am just glad to be a part of the build. I had a good time the food was good!!!!! I am thinking right know I should have got another taco.


----------



## Elpintor

Daammm I waz muving En Chinga....HaHaHa!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 09:54 PM~12036572
> *man it was a blast homie. for reals. These guys gave up their saturday night to help me out. I cant thank them enough. Layitlow has some good people on here. They donated their time to help do this and I cant thank them enough.
> *


thats what its all about,, carnalismo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 1 2008, 10:58 PM~12036605
> *I am just glad to be a part of the build. I had a good time the food was good!!!!! I am thinking right know I should have got another taco.
> *


X 61!!!! I got more of that chicken and carne asada and a whole thing of tortillas to take in to work tomorrow. My co workers are going to be hating a nicca big time en la manana!


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2008, 12:02 AM~12036631
> *X 61!!!! I got more of that chicken and carne asada and a whole thing of tortillas to take in to work tomorrow. My co workers are going to be hating a nicca big time en la manana!
> *


You gata work tomorrow? Matt is gona be hurting .... big cruda :420:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

is everyone coming back tomorrow to get the body back off?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 1 2008, 11:07 PM~12036650
> *is everyone coming back tomorrow to get the body back off?
> *


We already pulled the body back off and put it back on the rotisserie. It was fun while it lasted. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 12:07 AM~12036650
> *is everyone coming back tomorrow to get the body back off?
> *


It's all ready off


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2008, 11:07 PM~12036649
> *You gata work tomorrow? Matt is gona be hurting .... big cruda :420:
> *


That fucker got tore up. I was like damn man are you okay to drive home :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 11:54 PM~12036572
> *man it was a blast homie. for reals. These guys gave up their saturday night to help me out. I cant thank them enough. Layitlow has some good people on here. They donated their time to help do this and I cant thank them enough.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Any Time Bro


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 10:11 PM~12036682
> * I was like damn man are you okay to drive home  :ugh:
> *


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Loco 61

hno: hno: hno: Its A Ghost


----------



## mrcaprice84

>


 :cheesy:
[/quote]


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Had a blast and it was great to meet everyone finally! Now we need to figure out when the next meet is going to be..


----------



## Loco 61

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## KERRBSS

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: SIX1RAG, BThompsonTX, Loco 61, FiveNine619, mrcaprice84, Elpintor, kandychromegsxr, Skim, HoLcOmb KuStomZ, WestsideRider
:wave: 61 builders


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 2 2008, 12:19 AM~12036733
> *Had a blast and it was great to meet everyone finally!  Now we need to figure out when the next meet is going to be..
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2008, 12:19 AM~12036737
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: SIX1RAG, BThompsonTX, Loco 61, FiveNine619, mrcaprice84, Elpintor, kandychromegsxr, Skim, HoLcOmb KuStomZ, WestsideRider
> :wave: 61 builders
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 1 2008, 10:10 PM~12036671-->
> 
> 
> 
> We already pulled the body back off and put it back on the rotisserie. It was fun while it lasted. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool cool so i guess ya got ya mounts lined up? welded? what you think in the ETA on paint on he frame is? shits comin to gether fast :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Nov 1 2008, 05:37 PM~12035028
> *Hey Skim, do me a favor.  Its just a pet peave of mine, but please, would you put a little steel on the lower trailing arm mount?  I can't stand to see cars that are all reinforced, plated etc, and the part of the frame that holds almost all the weight of the rear of car is still stock.
> 
> Not hatin, just participatin!
> 
> Oh, and it looks good by the way. :biggrin:
> *


an what he said probley a pretty good idea!  heres a old pic i had something like this make it a lot stronger. im sure you could make it look better then this one. dont wanna have no weak links


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 1 2008, 10:19 PM~12036733
> *Had a blast and it was great to meet everyone finally!  Now we need to figure out when the next meet is going to be..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 2 2008, 12:16 AM~12036709-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  Its A Ghost
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man What u talking bout.... ghost....that me with no corte. Know what I'm taking bout :
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 03:27 PM~12007214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just /kidding :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

good shit, i wish i wasn't 5 hours away and i would have helped fo sho


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn... thats what im talking about you guys got down and did the damn thing all in a days worth of work...Major props to all of you.


----------



## Wizzard

Looks like yall had a good time!  And the 61 is looking good as always! Is the frame going to be the same color as the body?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 1 2008, 11:32 PM~12036810
> *good shit, i wish i wasn't 5 hours away and i would have helped fo sho
> *


That's cool maybe next time around  man I had to be at work at 5 this morning. Im gonna be making some more of those tacos from last night. Its gonna be on in a minute lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 2 2008, 02:07 AM~12037483
> *Looks like yall had a good time!   And the 61 is looking good as always! Is the frame going to be the same color as the body?
> *


Going the same color as the body on the frame.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2008, 06:14 AM~12037780
> *That's cool maybe next time around  man I had to be at work at 5 this morning. Im gonna be making some more of those tacos from last night. Its gonna be on in a minute lol.
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

if i lived closer i would have helped you, but since i couldnt help you, i had some homies helping me!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Saturday, he's puttin in that werk....








Sunday, he owns the Country Club....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Nov 2 2008, 08:33 AM~12037976
> *
> *


You should have been there too :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS

dood im on my way im still driving :biggrin: coming along nice skim.....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 10:11 PM~12036682
> *That fucker got tore up. I was like damn man are you okay to drive home  :ugh:
> *


wahhaha its texas nkkas....yall dont have laws :uh:


----------



## Money Mike

Had a good time vatos locos!!! Skim, the frame is lookin good ! Let me know next time you need a hand homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Good meeting you guys also. I had a good time!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2008, 11:22 AM~12038111
> *dood im on my way im still driving :biggrin: coming along nice skim.....
> *


You about 1 year behind, and $50,000 out. I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', ya understand me?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 11:54 PM~12036572
> *man it was a blast homie. for reals. These guys gave up their saturday night to help me out. I cant thank them enough. Layitlow has some good people on here. They donated their time to help do this and I cant thank them enough.
> *


    Damn, skim, i really wanted to go man, but i been sick as hell since friday, just barely feel like im getting over it...sorry bro, let me know about the next one, im there for sure....    


kinda shitty of me huh???? i call mike to tell mike that you needed some help, then im the one who dont make it..... :0 :0 :0 :0 my bad..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 2 2008, 11:01 AM~12038330
> *     Damn, skim, i really wanted to go man, but i been sick as hell since friday, just barely feel like im getting over it...sorry bro, let me know about the next one, im there for sure....
> kinda shitty of me huh???? i call mike to tell mike that you needed some help, then im the one who dont make it..... :0  :0  :0  :0  my bad..
> *




Kinda??? Kinda??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm jus playin bRO! Glad you feelin better!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 2 2008, 06:49 AM~12038019
> *Saturday, he's puttin in that werk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, he owns the Country Club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT PICTURE RIGHT THERE SAYS ALLOT BOUT THIS MAN, LOOKS LIKE HE'S GETTIN HIS ASS KICKED AND EXHAUSTED, BUT HE KEEPS ON FIGHTING, GOOD JOB SKIM..   

ANSWER YOUR FUCKIN PHONE!!! :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2008, 09:19 PM~12036734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


HEY SKIM GET ME OWEN WILSONS AUTOGRAPH NEXT TIME, I'M A HUGE FAN OF HIS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:ugh:


----------



## Reyna Bros

You guys did an awesome job!! :thumbsup: How did the hoists work out. Sorry I couldn't stay homie, let's just say this was one hell of a trip!! :banghead: The food looks good, beats that damn taquieria I stopped at on the way home.


----------



## Infamous James

:0 A DODGE TOWIN A FJORD


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2008, 11:46 AM~12039159
> *:0 A DODGE TOWIN A FJORD
> *


I know!! That was the worst part! :barf: Kinda like riding a moped, ride the shit out of it and hope to god no one saw you! :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Nov 2 2008, 02:05 PM~12039251
> *I know!! That was the worst part! :barf: Kinda like riding a moped, ride the shit out of it and hope to god no one saw you! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you got it backwards


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Nov 2 2008, 12:05 PM~12039251
> *I know!! That was the worst part! :barf: Kinda like riding a moped, ride the shit out of it and hope to god no one saw you! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: YOU FORGOT THE SEX WITH A MANATEE HEIFFER BITCH PART


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2008, 10:58 PM~12036609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daammm I waz muving En Chinga....HaHaHa!!!
> *


Nice meeting all u vatos the food was great and the time with all of yall was even bettr :biggrin: 
dam is that a wooky hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 2 2008, 01:10 PM~12039574
> *Nice meeting all u vatos the food was great and the time with all of yall was even bettr  :biggrin:
> dam is that a wooky  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 2 2008, 12:07 PM~12039264
> *:uh: you got it backwards
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Skim

I go to pick up the wish bone in the morning, then off to the chrome shop to pick up some things.


----------



## Dolle

looks like you guys had a good time. car is looking good Skim


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:49 AM~12038019
> *Saturday, he's puttin in that werk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, he owns the Country Club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 09:56 PM~12036589
> *Finally got the frame underneath so that we could see exactly where those extra mounts are going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking dam good bro!!!! Sorry I had to work, maybe next time I will swing out there with my bro


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12041720
> *I go to pick up the wish bone in the morning, then off to the chrome shop to pick up some things.
> *



Come by my house on your way. I need to drop off some stuff at the chrome shop as well...Then pick up my new aluminum 409 heads from the machine shop!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

i went into my kitchen to get a glass of water and then i realized it was my hair making my head so hot. so i shaved it all off 


i didnt want anyone to see.


----------



## huggybear!




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2008, 02:15 PM~12037782
> *Going the same color as the body on the frame.
> *


Gonna look clean!


----------



## Austin Ace

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12043451
> *Come by my house on your way.  I need to drop off some stuff at the chrome shop as well...Then pick up my new aluminum 409 heads from the machine shop!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

looks good skum


----------



## Austin Ace

1961-62 Chevy Impala Blaire AC Parts, Doors, Fender, Dash Boards Etc - $50

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/901612255.html


----------



## CHUCC

Look what i found on You tube :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

^^^^ LOL, I had that shit loud in my office trying to hear it. Secretary just walked by trippin.

Good stuff


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 03:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: There u go Homie...even got a song know" Hell bent 61," corrido. :thumbsup:


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2008, 04:08 PM~12048403
> *:thumbsup: There u go Homie...even got a song know" Hell bent 61," corrido. :thumbsup:
> *


Now I seen it all!! Your famous skim :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 04:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMFG!!!!!!!

:rofl:
:rofl: 
:rofl: 
:rofl:
:rofl: 
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl: 


:rofl:
:rofl:


----------



## TWEEDY

LOL sweet... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 01:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahhaha is that you who did that song???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 02:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61

hahahahaha.....thats great.....who is that?


_
"soon you'll be rollin' down the hwy and in your ragtop 61'_


----------



## wired61

my wife heard me listenin to it,and said "_what the hell are u listening to_?"


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 04:53 PM~12050150
> *wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 04:53 PM~12050150
> *wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


making dreams come true


----------



## ROBERTO G

:biggrin: lil has a little of everything


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 04:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That fuckin owns, Skim is dude's hero. I should make the hardcore version of that song.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 3 2008, 06:11 PM~12050306
> *That fuckin owns, Skim is dude's hero. I should make the hardcore version of that song.
> *


----------



## Skim

Got some stuff back from the plater today. These are the 59 trunk hinge covers that will work on a 61. I had them chromed.


----------



## Skim

got the convertible top motor plate chromed.


----------



## Skim

I also got a bumper filler plate done but mines painted so I will sell this if anyones interested let me know its nice.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 06:28 PM~12050457
> *Got some stuff back from the plater today. These are the 59 trunk hinge covers that will work on a 61. I had them chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of these installed on a car?i havent seen these before...


----------



## FiveNine619

1961 IS THE NEW 59
:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 06:30 PM~12050484
> *pics of these installed on a car?i havent seen these before...
> *


its dark now I can tomorrow. BThompsonTx showed me them on his 62 bubbletop thats where I got the idea. Normally they are just painted.


----------



## Skim

I also have an extra set of chromed spindles and knuckles if anybody is interested hit me up. They are fresh from the chrome shop. :biggrin: If not I will throw them on ebay. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

gonna mock up the rear end now that I have the wishbone. After I weld the wishbone brackets on the frame I will have the rear axle housing chromed and my whole undercarriage will be completely chromed.


----------



## Skim

wishbones getting chromed as soon as i mock all this shit up.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 06:28 PM~12050457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like you're wearing a milk man uniform :0


----------



## TheOPWK

Nice video. ******. 
That guys got a man crush on you Skim.


----------



## rag61

skim you are tha man!! homie everytime i think of buying a project i go to your topic..... great motivation bro..... im gonna hate to see you finish and end this topic... nice video


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TheOPWK_@Nov 3 2008, 06:40 PM~12050583
> *Nice video. ******.
> That guys got a man crush on you Skim.
> *


Bitch sell that roadmaster! I will see you next weekend for some Fillibertos and you are paying for it!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 3 2008, 06:41 PM~12050596
> *skim you are tha man!! homie everytime i think of buying a project i go to your topic..... great motivation bro..... im gonna hate to see you finish and end this topic...  nice video
> *


hell I got one more rag to do after this one :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 3 2008, 06:41 PM~12050596
> *skim you are tha man!! homie everytime i think of buying a project i go to your topic..... great motivation bro..... im gonna hate to see you finish and end this topic...  nice video
> *


x2....i feel the same way.....but....there's always the "MIDWEST RAG" build.....and im sure there will be more :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TheOPWK_@Nov 3 2008, 08:40 PM~12050583
> *Nice video. ******.
> That guys got a man crush on you Skim.
> *


No shit, I was waiting for Travis Tritt to throw up the "Will you marry me sign?". :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Got some more parts that I will be selling back from the chromers today. Hit me up if you need some shit.

61 62 hood latch catch










59-64 manual drag link and pitman arm for 605 conversion




























59-64 sway bars out the ass..




























61 Hood hinge brackets










59-64 sway bar brackets










a arm washers and bolts










59-64 panhard bars, I have 3 



















59 bumper brace tubes


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 3 2008, 06:38 PM~12050557
> *looks like you're wearing a milk man uniform :0
> *


skim milk


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 08:57 PM~12051356
> *skim milk
> *


 :barf:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 3 2008, 04:31 PM~12050489
> *1961 IS THE NEW 59
> :0
> *


THEY'RE GONNA BE A DIME A DOZEN ON LAY IT LOW SOON :angry: EVERYONE AND THEY'RE GRAMPA HAS ONE NOW.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 08:41 PM~12051813
> *THEY'RE GONNA BE A DIME A DOZEN ON LAY IT LOW SOON :angry: EVERYONE EXCEPT PETE-STA HAS ONE NOW.
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 04:53 PM~12050150
> *wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUDE I like the song


----------



## Reyna Bros

Jus tlet me know what will work on the Tre and I'll buy it all! :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 10:41 PM~12051813
> *THEY'RE GONNA BE A DIME A DOZEN ON LAY IT LOW SOON :angry: EVERYONE AND THEY'RE GRAMPA HAS ONE NOW.
> *


u dont :biggrin: u sold out....


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 3 2008, 06:56 PM~12051948-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 3 2008, 07:11 PM~12052140
> *u dont :biggrin: u sold out....
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 06:41 PM~12051813
> *THEY'RE GONNA BE A DIME A DOZEN ON LAY IT LOW SOON :angry: EVERYONE AND THEY'RE GRAMPA HAS ONE NOW.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## wired61

good choice on chroming instead of this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 07:57 PM~12051356
> *skim milk
> *


lecherowned


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12052325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choice on chroming instead of this :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im selling that chrome one. I gotta have that color on that :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Nov 3 2008, 09:03 PM~12052019
> *Jus tlet me know what will work on the Tre and I'll buy it all! :0
> *


sway bars and panhard bars. I sold the manual steering centerlink to Cruize1 in a big ass package deal already.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 09:41 PM~12051813
> *THEY'RE GONNA BE A DIME A DOZEN ON LAY IT LOW SOON :angry: EVERYONE AND THEY'RE GRAMPA HAS ONE NOW.
> *


some of US are fortunate to have more than just ONE


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 3 2008, 09:02 PM~12053544
> *some of US are fortunate to have more than just ONE
> *


"FORTUNATE" YOU ARE DAVID


----------



## 1lowvic

looken good man :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn thats songs crazy!! who is that guy? the "hook" is not stuck in my head. "one day soon you be cruisin down the highway in your ragtop 61"


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 09:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: great song


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 4 2008, 10:37 AM~12055518
> *:biggrin: great song
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 4 2008, 07:37 AM~12055518
> *:biggrin: great song
> *


 :uh: in that brittney spears stalker kinda way i guess


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 03:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

..


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 01:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I KNOW ITS BEEN SAID, BUT THIS TOPIC WILL GO DOWN IN LAYITLOW HISTORY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SKIM CAR IS LOOKIN GREAT.


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 3 2008, 12:35 PM~12048110
> *Look what i found on You tube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
keep up the good work SKIM.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 4 2008, 11:53 AM~12056060
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> keep up the good work SKIM.....
> *


Tejas Trejo Style


----------



## lone star

refro hustler


----------



## Loco 61

:0 .......... :0 ......... :0 ............:0 ........... :0 ........ :0........ :0 ............:0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 11:01 AM~12057689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 .......... :0 ......... :0  ............:0 ........... :0 ........ :0........  :0  ............:0
> *


59 NAZIS!!! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2008, 03:10 PM~12057773
> *Anti-59 Coalition of 1975 were in full effect taking no shit!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

the video sounded like cats in the cradle, kind of you know :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

The bubbletop is on ebay.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200271709696

Bitch cleaned up good as hell.


----------



## stevie d

dam it did clean up well looks 100times better with glass in there


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 01:23 AM~12066334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2008, 11:23 PM~12066334
> *The bubbletop is on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200271709696
> 
> Bitch cleaned up good as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say you will atleast triple your money! maybe more, looks great cleaned up with the parts on it i like it more then your red one :thumbsup: good luck


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 5 2008, 01:00 AM~12066696
> *i say you will atleast triple your money! maybe more, looks great cleaned up with the parts on it i like it more then your red one  :thumbsup:  good luck
> *


It is a lot cleaner. That red one was clean too but not as nice as the gold one.


----------



## xavierthexman

From the Movie that made Mel Gibson famous....MAD MAX!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2008, 02:21 AM~12066828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Movie that made Mel Gibson famous....MAD MAX!
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 02:23 AM~12066334
> *The bubbletop is on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200271709696
> 
> Bitch cleaned up good as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A hell of a lot cleaner than the red one. You'll make a good chunk of change on this one.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## sixty7imp

Hey Skim I need a little more info on the wheels PM sent thanks.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 12:03 AM~12066716
> *It is a lot cleaner. That red one was clean too but not as nice as the gold one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they say its always wise to invest in gold!  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

how i wish i had money... I'd grab that 61'.... Might even sell the 68 if I had too :cheesy: 

Good luck on the sale Skim


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 5 2008, 05:45 PM~12072913
> *ttt
> *


Im trying to do a million things at once between being on the grind and working at my job and the cars but I should have some more pics soon enough.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for skim


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2008, 12:01 AM~12077484
> *Im trying to do a million things at once between being on the grind and working at my job and the cars but I should have some more pics soon enough.
> *


Look, if we want excuses we'll go to JasonJ's thread


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2008, 09:48 AM~12078662
> *Look, if we want excuses we'll go to JasonJ's thread
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## carlito77

OHH SHNAPP....looking good Skim!!! TTT!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> :uh: why didnt you put a tube in these holes so they look frenched in?


why ask why
[/quote]
hows the frame coming


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2008, 08:49 PM~12050673
> *Got some more parts that I will be selling back from the chromers today. Hit me up if you need some shit.
> 
> 61 62 hood latch catch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59-64 manual drag link and pitman arm for 605 conversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59-64 sway bars out the ass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 Hood hinge brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59-64 sway bar brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a arm washers and bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59-64 panhard bars, I have 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 bumper brace tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 03:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 12:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *


thats what i used on my 62.. it werked fine?? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 04:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *


We aint building no 1000 point restorations in here, we Lowriding cuz. Damn Blood! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Pootie gone be mad!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 03:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *



Looks the same to me...


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 6 2008, 01:04 PM~12081637
> *Looks the same to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
correctdraglinkandpitmanarmfora605conversionowned
:0 cuzz


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 6 2008, 02:04 PM~12081637
> *Looks the same to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i bet he thought if its chrome it wont work :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 03:01 PM~12081610
> *We aint building no 1000 point restorations in here, we Lowriding cuz.  Damn Blood! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Pootie gone be mad!
> *


 :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Nov 6 2008, 12:04 PM~12081130-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Nov 6 2008, 01:04 PM~12081637
> *Looks the same to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHECK YO SELF ******!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 04:01 PM~12081610
> *We aint building no 1000 point restorations in here, we Lowriding cuz.  Damn Blood! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Pootie gone be mad!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

i was told this is the one


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 6 2008, 05:17 PM~12081737
> *:uh: i bet he thought if its chrome it wont work :happysad:
> *


YOU CAN GO FUCK YOURSELF


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 02:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *



:0 :dunno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 05:01 PM~12081610
> *We aint building no 1000 point restorations in here, we Lowriding cuz.  Damn Blood! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Pootie gone be mad!
> *


werd.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 6 2008, 06:48 AM~12078662-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if we want excuses we'll go to JasonJ's thread
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 01:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will work!! thats the 61-62 style.
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 04:51 PM~12083272
> *i was told this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the 63-64 style. most people think this one looks better and use it. but either will work


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 02:04 PM~12081130
> *thats not the correct drag link and pitman arm for a 605 conversion
> *


U have been mislead by aftermarket brainwashing companies my friend.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2008, 10:12 PM~12085217
> *U have been mislead by aftermarket brainwashing companies my friend.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2008, 05:51 PM~12083272
> *i was told this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's 63 and 64 style. those work too. As long as it comes off a non powersteering car they work on the 605 conversion. Me personally I like the looks of the 61 and 62 centerlink better. I have a couple of the 63 and 64 ones getting chromed as we speak.


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2008, 11:17 PM~12085263
> *That's 63 and 64 style. those work too. As long as it comes off a non powersteering car they work on the 605 conversion. Me personally I like the looks of the 61 and 62 centerlink better. I have a couple of the 63 and 64 ones getting chromed as we speak.
> *


ttt


----------



## wired61

Tony, do u know if the vert mounts that are on the frame of the Buick are the same as the vert mounts on Impala? let me know


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 PM~12087436
> *Tony, do u know if the vert mounts that are on the frame of the Buick are the same as the vert mounts on Impala? let me know
> *


:nosad: :nosad: I asked him that same question along time ago before i got my buick vert. there different


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 7 2008, 01:14 AM~12087613
> *:nosad:  :nosad: I asked him that same question along time ago before i got my buick vert. there different
> *


 :angry: :angry: damn,,,,figures :uh:


----------



## SCLA

bad ass topic, took me like an hour to go threw it tho :uh:  

good shit


----------



## RO-BLOCK79

bad ass build topic


----------



## sicx13

pics niguh


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:26 AM~12056323
> *Tejas Trejo Style
> *


DONT HATE.... :uh:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2008, 01:33 AM~12050513
> *I also have an extra set of chromed spindles and knuckles if anybody is interested hit me up. They are fresh from the chrome shop. :biggrin: If not I will throw them on ebay. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Theese gone Skim?
Got cash.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 07:23 AM~12066334
> *The bubbletop is on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200271709696
> 
> Bitch cleaned up good as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Q:  will you take $2500.00 for it right now
> Answered on Nov-05-08
> A: sure, as a deposit.*


Haha! Ebay lowballer got served. :roflmao: 
Good luck on the auction.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 7 2008, 01:23 PM~12090392
> *Haha! Ebay lowballer got served.  :roflmao:
> Good luck on the auction.
> *


LOL, as a deposit. Thats great!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

$5,375.00 for a pile of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k Brian has a Brain and is about to get paid. You KNOW! Ducketts, Greenbacks, Dead Pres, Loot, Trim, Snaps, Tender, Stacks, Legal, Cabbage, Cream, you know dat SHIT that makes the world go round!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:28 PM~12091503
> *$5,375.00 for a pile of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k Brian has a Brain and is about to get paid. You KNOW! Ducketts, Greenbacks, Dead Pres, Loot, Trim, Snaps, Tender, Stacks, Legal, Cabbage, Cream, you know dat SHIT that makes the world go round!!!!!!!!!
> *


u forgot cheese, bread, paper :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SCRILLA, SCRATCH, LOOT CAKES, FERIA AND CURRENCY TOO


----------



## Douk

You really make a work of madman. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Nov 7 2008, 05:30 PM~12093095
> *You really make a work of madman. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks douk. Your build up came out nice too. How's that 63 wagon coming.


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 7 2008, 11:53 AM~12091187
> *LOL, as a deposit. Thats great!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 7 2008, 04:56 PM~12092375
> *:uh: SCRILLA, SCRATCH, LOOT CAKES, FERIA AND CURRENCY TOO
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2008, 11:23 PM~12066334
> *The bubbletop is on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200271709696
> 
> Bitch cleaned up good as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit skim!
You got one hell of a return coming your way


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2008, 05:49 PM~12093651
> *Thanks douk. Your build up came out nice too. How's that 63 wagon coming.
> *


I am really going to begin to the me of March the chevy, because I tore away extracted a muscle of the arm and it is the winter. :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12094212
> *:wave:
> 
> *












Shake and Bake!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 31 2008, 08:16 AM~12024245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the notch in the upper back side of the crossmember for?  :dunno:
> *



How come there's no holes for the motor mounts?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2008, 05:27 PM~12009291
> *to each his own  :cheesy:
> *



yeah definetly to each his own. I mean don't get me wrong I'm building a 64 2door, and yeah OBVIOUSLY 2 doors are nicer!

I just think a 4 door hardtop is kinda cool to, especially 59 and 60's. And of course they are cooler than a 4 door sedan!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 8 2008, 07:15 PM~12100202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shake and Bake!
> *


Cant have the Shake without the BAKE!!!! WOOOHHH!!!!! WOOOOOHH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 8 2008, 04:44 PM~12100311
> *How come there's no holes for the motor mounts?
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

" '85 buick regal limited is the 'new' '61 impala"


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 8 2008, 06:49 PM~12100337
> *yeah definetly to each his own. I mean don't get me wrong I'm building a 64 2door, and yeah OBVIOUSLY 2 doors are nicer!
> 
> I just think a 4 door hardtop is kinda cool to, especially 59 and 60's. And of course they are cooler than a 4 door sedan!
> *



thats what im sayin! if it dont got window posts dont cut it up! but this is a worthy cut up, im only saying dont cut it and junk it. i want a wagon with no window posts lol.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I think the bubble will go for $7500...hell of a come up.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 9 2008, 09:12 PM~12105174
> *thats what im sayin! if it dont got window posts dont cut it up! but this is a worthy cut up, im only saying dont cut it and junk it.  i want a wagon with no window posts lol.
> *



that would be the shit! one big window a pillar all the was to d pillar dayum imma keep that idea in mind!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 9 2008, 12:40 PM~12105582
> *that would be the shit! one big window a pillar all the was to d pillar dayum imma keep that idea in mind!
> *


That would look crazy :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i dont think it would be that hard to do. i like that better than 2 dr wagons!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 9 2008, 03:40 PM~12105582
> *that would be the shit! one big window a pillar all the was to d pillar dayum imma keep that idea in mind!
> *


actually i meant just no b pilliar. like the 4 dr hardtop...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

1959 Mercury Colony Park Country Cruiser


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12108177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 Mercury Colony Park Country Cruiser
> *


or








:biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 10 2008, 05:15 PM~12116115
> *or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats a rare one right there


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 9 2008, 10:00 PM~12108177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 Mercury Colony Park Country Cruiser
> *


why is he parked right next to the pool? who ever parks that close? dang yuppies


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 10 2008, 06:47 PM~12117125
> *why is he parked right next to the pool? who ever parks that close? dang yuppies
> *


To cannonball off the roof?? I sure would. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 8 2008, 05:44 PM~12100311
> *How come there's no holes for the motor mounts?
> *


I have to redrill them. At the time I told them not to worry about them when the frame was being wrapped since I have an LS 1 engine and wasn't sure if they would line up the same or not.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 9 2008, 01:44 PM~12105332
> *I think the bubble will go for $7500...hell of a come up.
> *


:nono: already at 8k :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike

What up Skim!!!!!!!!!! I need the number to the chromer you use cuz I got a water trap I need chromed. Oh yeah , where is the shop anyway


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Crack Head Cheese Last Night At The Hop 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced

damn i missed the pics of the frame, looks slick!! the only thing i have to suggest is to plate in those lower trialing arm mounts, not only does it serve a huge purpose as that holds a lot of pressure, especially with the added weight of a wrap, but it looks 10billion times cleaner too.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 10 2008, 11:13 PM~12118329
> *:nono: already at 8k :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I seen that, skim can sell glasses to a blind kid.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 9 2008, 12:12 PM~12105174-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what im sayin! if it dont got window posts dont cut it up! but this is a worthy cut up, im only saying dont cut it and junk it.  i want a wagon with no window posts lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hooked 2 [email protected] 9 2008, 01:40 PM~12105582
> *that would be the shit! one big window a pillar all the was to d pillar dayum imma keep that idea in mind!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 9 2008, 01:42 PM~12105592
> *That would look crazy  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 07:52 PM~12108081
> *i dont think it would be that hard to do. i like that better than 2 dr wagons!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Nov 9 2008, 07:53 PM~12108092
> *actually i meant just no b pilliar. like the 4 dr hardtop...
> *


this local dude i know named BIG ED thats been fuckin with impalas for over 20 years has a 62 wagon and i asked him was he goin to sell it. he said naaa son goin to turn that into a 62 ss hardtop wagon. at the time i thought he was crazy. but then thought about it and figured it would proble look ok if he did it. he already had all the ss stuff but still hasnt done it yet. 

then i found this pic in the model section. its a model but wouldnt be to hard to make it real


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 10 2008, 09:43 PM~12118909
> *I seen that, skim can sell glasses to a blind kid.
> *


 :0 man I just put them out there and let them go. My prediction was 7800 since the red one went for 6800 but it still has a day to go.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 10 2008, 09:32 PM~12118714
> *damn i missed the pics of the frame, looks slick!! the only thing i have to suggest is to plate in those lower trialing arm mounts, not only does it serve a huge purpose as that holds a lot of pressure, especially with the added weight of a wrap, but it looks 10billion times cleaner too.
> *


 I know. Luckily I was informed by westside about that. Ive never had a wrapped frame so its all new to me. I guess it was one of those things that should have been done already. Needless to say I bought the metal to do those today. I also welded all 4 vert mounts onto the frame and mocked up the rear end with the wish bone. I have some questions where to mount the wishbone mounts on the inside of the frame and I even took some pics today but I forgot to bring the camera to download the pics. I will tomorrow though.
We just got back in from the trip to Phoenix, checked out Central Ave, saw the cars and lowriders cruising on saturday night. it was a blast. Delivered the 59 for the guy who bought it in Cali. Hes picking it up from my friends house in Phoenix so all is good. Got home and started welding immediately.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 01:42 AM~12120799
> *:0  man I just put them out there and let them go. My prediction was 7800 since the red one went for 6800 but it still has a day to go.
> *


Clean lil ride, there's just not cars like that around here. Check this 62 bubbletop out.

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/914003448.html

That's more like what's out here.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *BThompsonTX*

:wave:


----------



## BThompsonTX

:wave:


----------



## Reyna Bros




----------



## Douk




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

heres some pics from our road trip to Phoenix to drop off the 59 and hit a VW show out there last wekend. Me, BThompsonTx and one of my VW friends Ryan Bailey all rolled out. It was pretty cool, cold as fuck in west texas but nice in Az.

Ft Worth, Tx 










somewhere in BFE west Texas sun was just coming up










New Mexico



















Tucson Az getting gas, got me a new pic for TTT's


----------



## Skim

as soon as we got back into town we started welding on the vert mounts.




























now started cleaning up the welds and molding them in today.


----------



## Skim

Heres the question I had about mounting up the wishbone. Can anyone tell me what height they are supposed to be where they mount on the inside of the frame? :dunno:




















also, I am going to reinforce this area,

1.) whats the best way to box and plate this in 

2.) which hole do I redrill for the trailing arms, the top or bottom hole?


----------



## Skim

Also, good looking out to 1938MASTER for hooking me up with the back window frame for the vert. He scooped one up at pomona for me.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 09:12 PM~12129347
> *heres some pics from our road trip to Phoenix to drop off the 59 and hit a VW show out there last wekend. Me, BThompsonTx and one of my VW friends Ryan Bailey all rolled out. It was pretty cool, cold as fuck in west texas but nice in Az.
> 
> Ft Worth, Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere in BFE west Texas sun was just coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson Az getting gas, got me a new pic for TTT's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounded exciting


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 07:22 PM~12129451
> *Heres the question I had about mounting up the wishbone. Can anyone tell me what height they are supposed to be where they mount on the inside of the frame? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I am going to reinforce this area,
> 
> 1.) whats the best way to box and plate this in
> 
> 2.) which hole do I redrill for the trailing arms, the top or bottom hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on that mount i would wrap the plate around it and see which hole is closest to stock on one of the 61 frames you got. i think it was 63-64 frames that had the 2 holes

some of black majics pics didnt know if it would help.

























and pics of mine for my 63


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 11 2008, 10:10 PM~12130573
> *on that mount i would wrap the plate around it and see which hole is closest to stock on one of the 61 frames you got. i think it was 63-64 frames that had the 2 holes
> 
> some of black majics pics didnt know if it would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pics of mine for my 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i see. i wa going to counter sink the mounts into the frame and weld on those gussets too. the height of the mounts was my main concern.


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

looking good skimbo


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 11 2008, 03:41 AM~12122073
> *Clean lil ride, there's just not cars like that around here. Check this 62 bubbletop out.
> 
> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/914003448.html
> 
> That's more like what's out here.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12129451
> *Heres the question I had about mounting up the wishbone. Can anyone tell me what height they are supposed to be where they mount on the inside of the frame? :dunno:2.) which hole do I redrill for the trailing arms, the top or bottom hole?*


- The wishbone should be mounted level at drive height for proper suspension travel geometry. 

- Most 61 - 64 cars only have one hole for the lower control arms and is in the center of the bracket. By using the lower bolt hole the instant center of the car moves forward and helps prevent the rear of the car from sqwatting upon acceleration.


----------



## wired61

bubbletop sold for 8k.....congrats!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 12 2008, 12:56 AM~12132072
> *bubbletop sold for 8k.....congrats!!
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 06:24 PM~12129470
> *Also, good looking out to 1938MASTER for hooking me up with the back window frame for the vert. He scooped one up at pomona for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



COO, GLAD TO SEE YOU HAPPY WITH IT.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2008, 04:24 AM~12129470
> *Also, good looking out to 1938MASTER for hooking me up with the back window frame for the vert. He scooped one up at pomona for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Certified


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 07:12 PM~12129347
> *heres some pics from our road trip to Phoenix to drop off the 59 and hit a VW show out there last wekend. Me, BThompsonTx and one of my VW friends Ryan Bailey all rolled out. It was pretty cool, cold as fuck in west texas but nice in Az.
> 
> Ft Worth, Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere in BFE west Texas sun was just coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson Az getting gas, got me a new pic for TTT's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


atleast u didnt have the bg's out in butt fuck texas like i did when i got my 60


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 11 2008, 10:56 PM~12132072
> *bubbletop sold for 8k.....congrats!!
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 08:22 PM~12129451
> *Heres the question I had about mounting up the wishbone. Can anyone tell me what height they are supposed to be where they mount on the inside of the frame? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I am going to reinforce this area,
> 
> 1.) whats the best way to box and plate this in
> 
> 2.) which hole do I redrill for the trailing arms, the top or bottom hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Most people just weld the wishbone mounts directly across (inside the frame) from where the trailing arms mounts are. That's what I did and it worked out fine. This obvisouly depends on if your wishbone is adjustable but I was able to lockup with 14's and drive and roll out layed out.

Box the TA mounts in, you don't want those ripping off because they can and will.

In regards to the upper or lower hole, use the lower hole.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 12 2008, 09:59 AM~12133557
> *Most people just weld the wishbone mounts directly across (inside the frame) from where the trailing arms mounts are. That's what I did and it worked out fine. This obvisouly depends on if your wishbone is adjustable but I was able to lockup with 14's and drive and roll out layed out.
> 
> Box the TA mounts in, you don't want those ripping off because they can and will.
> 
> In regards to the upper or lower hole, use the lower hole.
> *


No need too with a full wrapped bagged undercarriage.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2008, 11:19 AM~12133932
> *No need too with a full wrapped bagged undercarriage.
> *


bags are bad for the enviroment


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 12 2008, 09:30 AM~12133982
> *bags are bad for the enviroment
> *


and for la raza


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 10 2008, 11:12 PM~12119406
> *this local dude i know named BIG ED thats been fuckin with impalas for over 20 years has a 62 wagon and i asked him was he goin to sell it. he said naaa son goin to turn that into a 62 ss hardtop wagon. at the time i thought he was crazy. but then thought about it and figured it would proble look ok if he did it. he already had all the ss stuff but still hasnt done it yet.
> 
> then i found this pic in the model section. its a model but wouldnt be to hard to make it real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



id like it more if it was a 4 door...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

b4










after


----------



## socios b.c. prez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: socios b.c. prez, wired61, Ambission, *LOCO_64*

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

maybe a bit more proportionate...


----------



## BThompsonTX

The new Air Force One...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2M9D6kid1Y


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 12 2008, 01:37 PM~12135413
> *and for la raza
> *




X2... :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## midwest_swang

TRADE??? Ask you boy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










FOR


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 12 2008, 11:34 PM~12141923
> *TRADE??? Ask you boy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just sold on ebay for 8000


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 12 2008, 11:52 PM~12142100
> *just sold on ebay for 8000
> *


FUCK :angry: Im always a day late :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SIX1RAG, CHE1, SIXONEFORLIFE, wired61

3 61'S AND A 58. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## brayz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 07:12 PM~12129347
> *heres some pics from our road trip to Phoenix to drop off the 59 and hit a VW show out there last wekend. Me, BThompsonTx and one of my VW friends Ryan Bailey all rolled out. It was pretty cool, cold as fuck in west texas but nice in Az.
> 
> Ft Worth, Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere in BFE west Texas sun was just coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucson Az getting gas, got me a new pic for TTT's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that tripple t is right down the street from my house


----------



## Loco 61

Clean Out Ur Inbox


----------



## lone star

my bumper gaurds done yet. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2008, 06:32 PM~12159058
> *my bumper gaurds done yet. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 06:36 PM~12159612
> *:0
> *


they are getting chromed right now. Just got all this shit back yesterday.

its on ebay cheap
































































































































http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/1bidhigherthanyours


----------



## wired61

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## A&M customs

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good hommie! let us know if you need some help :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Nov 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12161593
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin good hommie! let us know if you need some help :thumbsup:
> *


yeah man I am getting close to needing your help soon :cheesy: cut this bitch.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 06:36 PM~12159612
> *:0
> *


that fool expects a 1 day turnaround! :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 10:41 AM~12164077
> *that fool expects a 1 day turnaround! :0
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 08:41 AM~12164077
> *that fool expects a 1 day turnaround! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 15 2008, 12:19 AM~12161507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## A&M customs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 11:51 PM~12161766
> *yeah man I am getting close to needing your help soon :cheesy:  cut this bitch.
> *



shit,whenever your ready :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2008, 07:32 PM~12159058
> *my bumper gaurds done yet. :uh:
> *


:uh: its guards and i'm picking them up when i get to Dallas next week.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2008, 01:05 PM~12165443
> *:uh: its guards and i'm picking them up when i get to Dallas next week.
> *


they are for 60. not that 1-4 crap.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2008, 12:20 PM~12165499
> *they are for 60. not that 1-4 crap.
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

TTT! Wassup SKIM!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Nov 15 2008, 01:36 PM~12165269
> *shit,whenever your ready :thumbsup:
> *


Oh its gonna be on real soon. You gotta hook it up real proper like. Im up against guys like SIXONEFORLIFE and loco 61 so I can't be half steppin :0


----------



## Black86Cutty

Hey Skim Do You Or Knw Anyone The Has A Chrome Inner Tierod For A 63 Impala?


----------



## showtimeduecerag

got one.........$50 new never been put on.


----------



## showtimeduecerag

my bad this is a outer :loco:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2008, 04:20 PM~12165499
> *they are for 60. not that 1-4 crap.
> *


The HATE is strong with this one.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12168903
> *Hey Skim Do You Or Knw Anyone The Has A Chrome Inner Tierod For A 63 Impala?
> *


not right off, I had a set done for my car but that was it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 11:13 PM~12167906
> *Oh its gonna be on real soon. You gotta hook it up real proper like. Im up against guys like SIXONEFORLIFE and loco 61 so I can't be half steppin :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 10:13 PM~12167906
> *Oh its gonna be on real soon. You gotta hook it up real proper like. Im up against guys like SIXONEFORLIFE and loco 61 so I can't be half steppin :0
> *



that will not be a problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor

:wave: Sup Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 10:10 PM~12175740
> *:wave: Sup Skim
> *


nothin much Danny. Worked on the wagon all day about to replace the floor pans. I still need to weld in the wishbone mounts on the frame and the perches for my battery rack. Also have to box them trailing arm ears.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 12:18 AM~12176692
> *nothin much Danny. Worked on the wagon all day about to replace the floor pans. I still need to weld in the wishbone mounts on the frame and the perches for my battery rack. Also have to box them trailing arm ears.
> *


Need help? I have a hydraulic c-clamp that can help with that.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 11:23 PM~12176760
> *Need help? I have a hydraulic c-clamp that can help with that.
> *


you should come out today if you arent painting. Gonna be working on the wagon and the frame all day after I go get some bacon and eggs hashbrowns & coffee at the Krum Diner. Give me a call :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

fuck the wagon


----------



## 70DELTA88

ttt


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 09:04 AM~12179048
> *you should come out today if you arent painting. Gonna be working on the wagon and the frame all day after I go get some bacon and eggs hashbrowns & coffee at the Krum Diner. Give me a call :cheesy:
> *


good spot


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 17 2008, 11:04 AM~12179048-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should come out today if you arent painting. Gonna be working on the wagon and the frame all day after I go get some bacon and eggs hashbrowns & coffee at the Krum Diner. Give me a call :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BackBump61_@Nov 17 2008, 01:32 PM~12180321
> *good spot
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 01:44 PM~12180981
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2008, 01:23 PM~12181336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I knew someone was gonna notice that. Anyone notice the "Skim" tag on the truck?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 17 2008, 06:25 PM~12183153
> *I knew someone was gonna notice that. Anyone notice the "Skim" tag on the truck?
> *





Good Eye...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2008, 10:38 AM~12179300
> *fuck the wagon
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 17 2008, 06:25 PM~12183153
> *I knew someone was gonna notice that. Anyone notice the "Skim" tag on the truck?
> *


nah actually not untill you mentioned it :rofl:


----------



## Skim

We did all the mock up and measuring for the wishbone tonight. thanks loco61 for sending me that helpful pic.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 01:51 AM~12187922
> *We did all the mock up and measuring for the wishbone tonight. thanks loco61 for sending me that helpful pic.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 08:55 PM~12185397
> *:0  :nono:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 18 2008, 09:26 AM~12189317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and you know that was the best photoshop ever posted on LIL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 10:04 AM~12189576
> *and you know that was the best photoshop ever posted on LIL
> *


Her fuckin' face

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 18 2008, 11:04 AM~12189576-->
> 
> 
> 
> and you know that was the best photoshop ever posted on LIL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Nov 18 2008, 11:44 AM~12189944
> *Her fuckin' face
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


was that a photoshop? i didnt really know


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 18 2008, 10:25 PM~12196125
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up amigo?


----------



## Skim

My buddy Chris came by tonight after work to help out because my little ass 110 welder cant do a frame as good as the big welder so he came by with the big welder to weld in the wishbone mounts. The way we did it was Brian hole sawed the frame so we could countersink the wish bone heim studs in, instead of on top of the frame. Then the big welder laid it down.


----------



## Skim

Also re welded the wishbone tabs on the rear end. After we mocked everything up, the tabs werent far enough over. It was like they were welded on too far in the middle the first time so we cut them back off and corrected them.


----------



## Skim

also while we were at it, Chris re welded the vert mounts from underneath since I didnt want any suprises with my little 110 weld job.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 09:12 PM~12196689
> *Also re welded the wishbone tabs on the rear end. After we mocked everything up, the tabs werent far enough over. It was like they were welded on too far in the middle the first time so we cut them back off and corrected them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should be painted soon is all your suspension done


----------



## Skim

welded up these holes on the front of the frame. They looked like shit.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lookin good homie :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 18 2008, 10:17 PM~12196749
> *should be painted soon is all your suspension done
> *


yep, all that is left is welding on the perches for the battery rack. He boxed the trailing arm ears for me while we were at it.


----------



## Skim

Now all I have to do is drop the 9" rear off and the wishbone and mounting bolts off at the chrome shop. It was a pretty good day. Thanks Chris and Brian for coming over today.



















after we mocked everything up.


----------



## racerboy

Are you going to run an e-brake?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 18 2008, 11:18 PM~12196758
> *lookin good homie  :cheesy:
> *


X2 1/2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:26 PM~12196859
> *Are you going to run an e-brake?
> *


Yes. I have the whole ebrake assembly chrome plated including the cables.


----------



## MJuan#1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good job


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 18 2008, 10:45 PM~12196363
> *what up amigo?
> *




:wave:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 09:19 PM~12196771
> *yep, all that is left is welding on the perches for the battery rack. He boxed the trailing arm ears for me while we were at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah yes, good job homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 18 2008, 11:54 PM~12197892
> *ah yes, good job homie!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes. Had to or I would have never heard the last of it, as well as looking at them and saying to myself "Thats not a whole lot holding all that together"


----------



## 509Rider

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 11:21 PM~12196801
> *Now all I have to do is drop the 9" rear off and the wishbone and mounting bolts off at the chrome shop. It was a pretty good day. Thanks Chris and Brian for coming over today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after we mocked everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should have the Skim tag etched in there. :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How much thread do you have for adjustment on the wishbone ends?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 12:23 AM~12066334
> *The bubbletop is on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200271709696
> 
> Bitch cleaned up good as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WHAT DO YOU USE TO CLEAN THEM UP? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 19 2008, 07:39 AM~12199182
> *How much thread do you have for adjustment on the wishbone ends?
> *


the heims screw in about 4" of length to play with, the front main one sbrews in about 3".


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 19 2008, 08:36 AM~12199404
> *NICE WHAT DO YOU USE TO CLEAN THEM UP? :biggrin:
> *


CLR rust remover and scotch brite.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2008, 09:20 AM~12199719
> *the heims screw in about 4" of length to play with, the front main one sbrews in about 3".
> *


Nice, I had to cut/remove the mount on my axle 3 times before I got it centered. Getting the geometry right with the adjustments isn't too bad but you need to make sure you get it right otherwise you'll get a definate vibration when you're either layed or locked up.


----------



## -SUPER62-

looking good Skim...looks like your just about done with that frame...good shit... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 19 2008, 09:28 AM~12199785
> *Nice, I had to cut/remove the mount on my axle 3 times before I got it centered. Getting the geometry right with the adjustments isn't too bad but you need to make sure you get it right otherwise you'll get a definate vibration when you're either layed or locked up.
> *


yep and that was the problem. I had the tabs pre welded on before the mock up and we got it all lined up and they were about half an inch off so we cut them back off, bolted everything in and then rewelded the tabs on the axle housing now its all in perfect geometry.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 19 2008, 09:33 AM~12199803
> *looking good Skim...looks like your just about done with that frame...good shit... :thumbsup:
> *


just about. All I have left is the 4 perches for the battery rack and its done. A couple more coats of primer, feather out some small imperfections and paint it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 19 2008, 12:33 AM~12198159
> *:cheesy:
> *


Not all dreams have deadlines


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2008, 09:15 AM~12200130
> *Not all dreams have deadlines
> *


THE QUOTE OF THE DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2008, 09:02 AM~12200017
> *just about. All I have left is the 4 perches for the battery rack and its done. A couple more coats of primer, feather out some small imperfections and paint it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *LOOKING DAMN GOOD BRO!*


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Nov 19 2008, 11:56 AM~12200426
> *THE QUOTE OF THE DAY! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
Poster Posts 
Skim 1947 
SIXONEFORLIFE 793 
Loco 61 295 
SIX1RAG 240 
1 LO 64 214 
Austin Ace 210 
wired61 194 
kandychromegsxr 153 
DUVAL'S HERO 147 
the GRINCH 147 
THE PETE-STA 145 
God's Son2 139 
lone star 131 
-SUPER62- 123 
FiveNine619 110 
Infamous James 107 
DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107 
61 Impala on 3 102 
BIG RED 95 
REV. chuck 89 
Scrilla 83 
hot$tuff5964 79 
Sixty34me 71 
gmag69 68 
KING*OF*ATX 66 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 65 
Coca Pearl 55 
Texas Massacre 55 
79 cutty 52 
slo 52 
west coast ridaz 51 
SoTexCustomz 51 
Kandy Drippa 51 
BackBump61 49 
Bowtie Legacy 47 
fortworthmex 45 
Artistics.TX 45 
WickedWizzard 44 
sicx13 42 
KAKALAK 42 
ElMonte74' 41 
LowandBeyond 41 
509Rider 41 
Sin7 41 
steamboat 40 
junbug29s 40 
64 CRAWLING 39 
big C 38 
cruize1 37 
310~S.F.C.C. 36 
ROBERTO G 36 
scrapin82regal 34 
41bowtie 33 
Ragtop Ted 32 
astro64a409 32 
northwestG 32 
RoLLo6Fo 31 
6Deuced 30 
cantgetenuf 30 
drasticbean 29 
CHE1 29 
TOPFAN 28 
TWEEDY 26 
Hialeah56 25 
sixty7imp 25 
BThompsonTX 25 
FREAKY TALES 25 
83LINCOLN 24 
HARDLUCK88 24 
socios b.c. prez 23 
impala_631 23 
Str8crazy80 22 
DEVINERI 21 
R.O. caddy man 20 
Reyna Bros 20 
BIG WHIT 64 20 
vouges17 20 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 19 
cornfield3wheelin' 19 
64_EC_STYLE 19 
Elpintor 18 
CHELADAS75 18 
Supaf|y in the Ky 18 
Crenshaw's Finest 18 
713ridaz 17 
lac life 17 
ILLVILLE 17 
japSW20 16 
MAYHEM 16 
brett 16 
Jaime-ViejitosNM 16 
MOSTHATED CC 16 
mr. warehouse 16 
RAGTOP 61 16 
classic customs 16 
MAAANDO 15 
--JUICE-- 15 
buffitout 14 
redrum702 14 
1938_MASTER 14 
hosscutlass 13 
OneStopImpalaShop 13 
Gloss Hogg 13 
elias 12 
BIGTONY 12 
Spanky 12 
Firefly 12 
DOUBLE-O 12 
Daniel son 11 
DIPPINIT 11 
Dylante63 11 
bowtie ragtops 11 
Eazy 11 
FunkytownRoller 10 
rag61 10 
ccarriii 10 
RollinDeepSJ 10 
Lifestyle63 10 
madmanmone61 10 
himbone 10 
NY-BOSSMAN 9 
D-Cheeze 9 
BigTigger R.O. 9 
D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 9 
Mr Impala 9 
Mannie Fre$h 9 
59IMPALAon24s 9 
214monte 9 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 9 
HighProCam 9 
miguel62 9 
chromeandpaint 9 
midwest_swang 8 
westsidebagos 8 
BlueBerry 8 
Dino 8 
Rod Stewart 8 
emhomie626 8 
RagtopPete 8 
ShibbyShibby 8 
LOWLYFE62 7 
96BIG_BODY 7 
NIMSTER64 7 
100spoke 7 
WALT CUSTOMS 7 
Black86Cutty 7 
63 ss rider 7 
BIGSPOOK 7 
racerboy 6 
PAPER CHASER 6 
2low63 6 
Impalacracker 6 
onidog63 6 
teal62impala 6 
san 312 6 
shrekinacutty 6 
TOP DOG '64 6 
LowRollinJo$h 6 
Scrapin63 6 
UntouchableS1fndr 6 
BUD 6 
purpl7duece 6 
TRUDAWG 6 
DJLATIN 6 
stevie d 6 
avengemydeath 6 
J-RAY 6 
T BONE 6 
vengence 6 
sic713 6 
loster87 6 
Hoss805 5 
ELMAÑOSO863 5 
blaklak96 5 
texmex 5 
Crazy Cutty 5 
big pimpin 5 
hoehand 5 
KING OF PEARL 5 
sicko87 5 
ButchFragrance 5 
SixFourClownin 5 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5 
1mexikan 5 
214RIDERZ 5 
REYXTC 5 
Texas_Bowties 5 
LincolnJames 5 
donkey_kong 5 
TwOtYme 5 
VENOM65 5 
Aceite 5 
Roma 5 
deesta 4 
blanco 4 
layn22sonframe 4 
Dolle 4 
LA Homie 4 
rivistyle 4 
81_FLEETBROUM 4 
DOUBLE-V BABY 4 
Maximus1959 4 
hittin back bumper 4 
bigmike64 4 
brayz 4 
carlito77 4 
repo 4 
Hooked 2 Glass 4 
C-Bass 4 
silver64 4 
blueouija 4 
Pyrit 4 
BIGDOLLABILL 4 
scotty68 4 
vertex 4 
Bzauto05 4 
-CAROL CITY- 4 
MALIBUZLAC 4 
I Drag A55 4 
1Ace 4 
SUNNYD 4 
OGJordan 4 
kingoflacz 3 
CADILLACJON 3 
Zappo90744 3 
Royalty 3 
benbendana 3 
Liv4Lacs 3 
LowFairlane 3 
93brougham 3 
sickthree 3 
dannysnty 3 
OGDinoe1 3 
LOW64RAG 3 
westsidehydros 3 
texasgold 3 
HARRY NUTSAX 3 
G'dupGbody 3 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 3 
Douk 3 
Leonelmtz2003 3 
AFEWGWDMEN63 3 
925eastbayrider 3 
Loco Low Tucson 520 3 
THEE ARTISTICS 3 
MR.LAC 3 
Low_Ryde 3 
MiKLO 3 
brn2ridelo 3 
renus 3 
SKEETER 3 
MR.64wagon 3 
Impala Daddy 3 
EL_PASO 2 
Dozierman 2 
bams 2 
PIMP C 2 
TrueOGcadi 2 
showtimeduecerag 2 
topless_66 2 
cutty boi 2 
Three Stage 2 
WestsideRider 2 
scrappin68 2 
elcoshiloco 2 
62-Rag 2 
SLICKSHEEZY 2 
RawSixOneSS 2 
grandson 2 
81cutty 2 
Lil_Charlie 2 
Black 78 MC 2 
ACE RAG SS 2 
chaddyb 2 
62bird 2 
MR.59 2 
WIFEZ64 2 
xavierthexman 2 
Yogi 2 
CHRIS HANSEN 2 
HOMEBOY SHARKY 2 
THEREGAL 2 
houtex64 2 
trueblue702 2 
61 CLOWNIN 2 
downsouthplaya 2 
blackonblack64 2 
yetti 2 
GOODFELLAS 2 
801Rider 2 
Latin Thug 2 
mxcn_roc 2 
JUST LIKE KANDY 2 
GOOT 2 
HUEY HEFNER 2 
zfelix 2 
BennyHill 2 
blazed out 2 
ANONYMOUS_USER 2 
THUGGNASTY 2 
RO-BLOCK79 2 
KCRIVI71 2 
Salad Tosser 2 
Joost.... 2 
WestTexas_lowlow 2 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2 
SLICK62 2 
krazyk 2 
zooter86 2 
Davey 2 
Spreadin Jealousy 2 
cheydogge 2 
A&M customs 2 
JasonJ 2 
BigVics58 2 
94 SS 2 
FUCQH8RS 1 
543Records 1 
blvd ace miami 1 
six-4lover 1 
MagicNarcosis 1 
jevonniespapi 1 
keneken 1 
DOPE-BOY FRESH 1 
GRASSHOPP3R 1 
cuttsupreme 1 
BIGTITO64 1 
crucialjp 1 
8FLEET9 1 
68niou1 1 
Yankochevelle 1 
ChicanoCruiser 1 
Volv_lo 1 
1TUFF62 1 
D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 1 
SoMiami 1 
Mr.1/16th 1 
lowriter 1 
upsman16 1 
fabian 1 
phx rider 1 
Mugerjr 1 
Dreammaker65 1 
JustCruisin 1 
07-Gator 1 
mdhpper 1 
knight time 1 
BORN2RHYDE818 1 
frameoffz 1 
undr8ed 1 
ACCESSORYFREAK 1 
714impala 1 
Ambission 1 
1lowvic 1 
KingSuper 1 
Classic - Landau 1 
VGP 1 
bigjaydogg 1 
infectedpoohole 1 
STRANGER 1 
58 Del-pala 1 
rollindeep408 1 
specspec 1 
locorider 1 
MonteMan 1 
LOCO 78 1 
jmiller 1 
IE_RIDER 1 
Shot1more 1 
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 1 
Low_roller187 1 
bigjune62 1 
robbie 1 
Bigthangs 1 
Kadillac G 1 
70DELTA88 1 
keessimpala65 1 
S!LKY_JOHNSON 1 
Pueblo Viejo 1 
dirty_duece 1 
BELAIR52 1 
gorillagarage 1 
KingOfTheStreets64 1 
SHORTDOG 62 1 
beemc 1 
daytons14 1 
Stickz 1 
I TrAvIeSo I 1 
WEST UP 1 
SCLA 1 
lyrical_nerd 1 
lastminute 1 
headhunter 1 
bBblue88olds 1 
OUTLAW85 1 
conspriacy 1 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 1 
hoppin6 1 
-2-5-3- 1 
BOUNZIN 1 
str8_tripn_82 1 
TheTexasGoldPlater 1 
thagride 1 
DELTORO HYDRAULICS 1 
CE 707 1 
legacylac 1 
NOS61RAG 1 
Maverick 1 
boricua87 1 
washedupcoupe 1 
MJuan#1 1 
peacekeeper 1 
EstilowMember 1 
nubianish 1 
SHOW & GO 214 1 
Charrua 1 
REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA 1 
cutman 1 
topless65 1 
LV 60 1 
360 LOW VIDEOS 1 
Chubby 1 
ROLLIN DEEP 95 1 
THE HATER 1 
XLowLifeX 1 
BRICKS 1 
2ManyGbodies 1 
SPIRIT 62 1 
Bandido$ 1 
mrcaprice84 1 
GUS 650 1 
L-BOOGIE 1 
lethaljoe 1 
scorpio5765 1 
lowrider 4 life 1 
plague 1 
southside groovin 1 
jcutty 1 
704 Sheen 1 
Gotti 1 
DropedLongBed 1 
jjarez79 1 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1 
impacadd 1 
mycutty 1 
My98Lincoln 1 
Mr.Outstanding64 1 
BONES_712 1 
six trey impala 1 
ESTRELLA420LUV 1 
6ix5iveIMP 1 
littlerascle59 1 
IRONHEAD 1 
Olds_racer 1 
sleeper 1 
5-0-9 1 
oldskool6six 1 
B_BORGERDING 1 
TwistedDreamz87 1 
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 1 
61impala831 1 
fullyclownin 1 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1 
jthiani 1 
Str8BoucinT&M 1 
eseoso69 1 
Drop63onDz 1 
DOWN IV LIFE64 1 
84caddy 1 
huggybear! 1 
DJ63 1 
THE_KYKE 1 
HIT EM UP 1 
STILLTIPPIN46 1 
HEARTBREAKER 1 
GrandPrixOnThree 1 
different 1 
excalibur 1 
RAGALAC 1 
2000 TOWNCAR 1 
58wag 1 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1 
badwayz30 1 
OG HUSTLER 1 
ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 1 
PHXRollin 1 
Erik64SS 1 
cdznutz42069 1 
SpeedyV10 1 
UpInSmoke619 1 
LIQUIDLINES 1 
Groc006 1 
skandalouz 1 
408_Life 1 
swangin_2007 1 
84 BLAZER 1 
Paul K 1 
Mark. 1 
4pumpcoupe 1 
THA LIFE 1 
20 Minutes 1 
GOODTIMESROY 1 
regalating 1 
BAYTOWNSLC 1 
lowchevy1989 1 
accordguy972000 1 
sanhonda22 1 
54bomba 1 
AMB1800 1 
TheOPWK 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

793

:roflmao: :roflmao: That blow job betty hoe


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 10:10 PM~12196667
> *My buddy Chris came by tonight after work to help out because my little ass 110 welder cant do a frame as good as the big welder so he came by with the big welder to weld in the wishbone mounts.  The way we did it was Brian hole sawed the frame so we could countersink the wish bone heim studs in, instead of on top of the frame. Then the big welder laid it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn all the welding you do and no helmet?

Broke 200 post and in the the TOP 5 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2008, 10:02 AM~12200017
> *just about. All I have left is the 4 perches for the battery rack and its done. A couple more coats of primer, feather out some small imperfections and paint it.
> *


I dont remember if its been asked but are you gonna pinstripe your car? if so are you gonna stripe the frame?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2008, 11:15 AM~12200130
> *Not all dreams have deadlines
> *



mine did... and i missed it


----------



## 713ridaz

frame is looking good...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 08:15 AM~12208916
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 1947
> SIXONEFORLIFE 793
> Loco 61 295
> SIX1RAG 240
> 1 LO 64 214
> Austin Ace 210
> wired61 194
> kandychromegsxr 153
> DUVAL'S HERO 147
> the GRINCH 147
> THE PETE-STA 145
> God's Son2 139
> lone star 131
> -SUPER62- 123
> FiveNine619 110
> Infamous James 107
> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107
> 61 Impala on 3 102
> BIG RED 95
> REV. chuck 89
> Scrilla 83
> hot$tuff5964 79
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 20 2008, 08:36 AM~12209011
> *Damn all the welding you do and no helmet?
> 
> Broke 200 post and in the the TOP 5 :0  :biggrin:
> *


He uses a welders shield.


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 10:15 AM~12208916
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 1947
> SIXONEFORLIFE 793 </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Loco 61 295
> SIX1RAG 240
> 1 LO 64 214
> Austin Ace 210
> wired61 194
> kandychromegsxr 153
> DUVAL'S HERO 147
> the GRINCH 147
> THE PETE-STA 145
> God's Son2 139
> lone star 131
> -SUPER62- 123
> FiveNine619 110
> Infamous James 107
> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107
> 61 Impala on 3 102
> BIG RED 95
> REV. chuck 89
> Scrilla 83
> hot$tuff5964 79
> Sixty34me 71
> gmag69 68
> KING*OF*ATX 66
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 65
> Coca Pearl 55
> Texas Massacre 55
> 79 cutty 52
> slo 52
> west coast ridaz 51
> SoTexCustomz 51
> Kandy Drippa 51
> BackBump61 49
> Bowtie Legacy 47
> fortworthmex 45
> Artistics.TX 45
> WickedWizzard 44
> sicx13 42
> KAKALAK 42
> ElMonte74' 41
> LowandBeyond 41
> 509Rider 41
> Sin7 41
> steamboat 40
> junbug29s 40
> 64 CRAWLING 39
> big C 38
> cruize1 37
> 310~S.F.C.C. 36
> ROBERTO G 36
> scrapin82regal 34
> 41bowtie 33
> Ragtop Ted 32
> astro64a409 32
> northwestG 32
> RoLLo6Fo 31
> 6Deuced 30
> cantgetenuf 30
> drasticbean 29
> CHE1 29
> TOPFAN 28
> TWEEDY 26
> Hialeah56 25
> sixty7imp 25
> BThompsonTX 25
> FREAKY TALES 25
> 83LINCOLN 24
> HARDLUCK88 24
> socios b.c. prez 23
> impala_631 23
> Str8crazy80 22
> DEVINERI 21
> R.O. caddy man 20
> Reyna Bros 20
> BIG WHIT 64 20
> vouges17 20
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 19
> cornfield3wheelin' 19
> 64_EC_STYLE 19
> Elpintor 18
> CHELADAS75 18
> Supaf|y in the Ky 18
> Crenshaw's Finest 18
> 713ridaz 17
> lac life 17
> ILLVILLE 17
> japSW20 16
> MAYHEM 16
> brett 16
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 16
> MOSTHATED CC 16
> mr. warehouse 16
> RAGTOP 61 16
> classic customs 16
> MAAANDO 15
> --JUICE-- 15
> buffitout 14
> redrum702 14
> 1938_MASTER 14
> hosscutlass 13
> OneStopImpalaShop 13
> Gloss Hogg 13
> elias 12
> BIGTONY 12
> Spanky 12
> Firefly 12
> DOUBLE-O 12
> Daniel son 11
> DIPPINIT 11
> Dylante63 11
> bowtie ragtops 11
> Eazy 11
> FunkytownRoller 10
> rag61 10
> ccarriii 10
> RollinDeepSJ 10
> Lifestyle63 10
> madmanmone61 10
> himbone 10
> NY-BOSSMAN 9
> D-Cheeze 9
> BigTigger R.O. 9
> D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 9
> Mr Impala 9
> Mannie Fre$h 9
> 59IMPALAon24s 9
> 214monte 9
> TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 9
> HighProCam 9
> miguel62 9
> chromeandpaint 9
> midwest_swang 8
> westsidebagos 8
> BlueBerry 8
> Dino 8
> Rod Stewart 8
> emhomie626 8
> RagtopPete 8
> ShibbyShibby 8
> LOWLYFE62 7
> 96BIG_BODY 7
> NIMSTER64 7
> 100spoke 7
> WALT CUSTOMS 7
> Black86Cutty 7
> 63 ss rider 7
> BIGSPOOK 7
> racerboy 6
> PAPER CHASER 6
> 2low63 6
> Impalacracker 6
> onidog63 6
> teal62impala 6
> san 312 6
> shrekinacutty 6
> TOP DOG '64 6
> LowRollinJo$h 6
> Scrapin63 6
> UntouchableS1fndr 6
> BUD 6
> purpl7duece 6
> TRUDAWG 6
> DJLATIN 6
> stevie d 6
> avengemydeath 6
> J-RAY 6
> T BONE 6
> vengence 6
> sic713 6
> loster87 6
> Hoss805 5
> ELMAÑOSO863 5
> blaklak96 5
> texmex 5
> Crazy Cutty 5
> big pimpin 5
> hoehand 5
> KING OF PEARL 5
> sicko87 5
> ButchFragrance 5
> SixFourClownin 5
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> 1mexikan 5
> 214RIDERZ 5
> REYXTC 5
> Texas_Bowties 5
> LincolnJames 5
> donkey_kong 5
> TwOtYme 5
> VENOM65 5
> Aceite 5
> Roma 5
> deesta 4
> blanco 4
> layn22sonframe 4
> Dolle 4
> LA Homie 4
> rivistyle 4
> 81_FLEETBROUM 4
> DOUBLE-V BABY 4
> Maximus1959 4
> hittin back bumper 4
> bigmike64 4
> brayz 4
> carlito77 4
> repo 4
> Hooked 2 Glass 4
> C-Bass 4
> silver64 4
> blueouija 4
> Pyrit 4
> BIGDOLLABILL 4
> scotty68 4
> vertex 4
> Bzauto05 4
> -CAROL CITY- 4
> MALIBUZLAC 4
> I Drag A55 4
> 1Ace 4
> SUNNYD 4
> OGJordan 4
> kingoflacz 3
> CADILLACJON 3
> Zappo90744 3
> Royalty 3
> benbendana 3
> Liv4Lacs 3
> LowFairlane 3
> 93brougham 3
> sickthree 3
> dannysnty 3
> OGDinoe1 3
> LOW64RAG 3
> westsidehydros 3
> texasgold 3
> HARRY NUTSAX 3
> G'dupGbody 3
> INDIVIDUALS*512* 3
> Douk 3
> Leonelmtz2003 3
> AFEWGWDMEN63 3
> 925eastbayrider 3
> Loco Low Tucson 520 3
> THEE ARTISTICS 3
> MR.LAC 3
> Low_Ryde 3
> MiKLO 3
> brn2ridelo 3
> renus 3
> SKEETER 3
> MR.64wagon 3
> Impala Daddy 3
> EL_PASO 2
> Dozierman 2
> bams 2
> PIMP C 2
> TrueOGcadi 2
> showtimeduecerag 2
> topless_66 2
> cutty boi 2
> Three Stage 2
> WestsideRider 2
> scrappin68 2
> elcoshiloco 2
> 62-Rag 2
> SLICKSHEEZY 2
> RawSixOneSS 2
> grandson 2
> 81cutty 2
> Lil_Charlie 2
> Black 78 MC 2
> ACE RAG SS 2
> chaddyb 2
> 62bird 2
> MR.59 2
> WIFEZ64 2
> xavierthexman 2
> Yogi 2
> CHRIS HANSEN 2
> HOMEBOY SHARKY 2
> THEREGAL 2
> houtex64 2
> trueblue702 2
> 61 CLOWNIN 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> blackonblack64 2
> yetti 2
> GOODFELLAS 2
> 801Rider 2
> Latin Thug 2
> mxcn_roc 2
> JUST LIKE KANDY 2
> GOOT 2
> HUEY HEFNER 2
> zfelix 2
> BennyHill 2
> blazed out 2
> ANONYMOUS_USER 2
> THUGGNASTY 2
> RO-BLOCK79 2
> KCRIVI71 2
> Salad Tosser 2
> Joost.... 2
> WestTexas_lowlow 2
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
> SLICK62 2
> krazyk 2
> zooter86 2
> Davey 2
> Spreadin Jealousy 2
> cheydogge 2
> A&M customs 2
> JasonJ 2
> BigVics58 2
> 94 SS 2
> FUCQH8RS 1
> 543Records 1
> blvd ace miami 1
> six-4lover 1
> MagicNarcosis 1
> jevonniespapi 1
> keneken 1
> DOPE-BOY FRESH 1
> GRASSHOPP3R 1
> cuttsupreme 1
> BIGTITO64 1
> crucialjp 1
> 8FLEET9 1
> 68niou1 1
> Yankochevelle 1
> ChicanoCruiser 1
> Volv_lo 1
> 1TUFF62 1
> D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 1
> SoMiami 1
> Mr.1/16th 1
> lowriter 1
> upsman16 1
> fabian 1
> phx rider 1
> Mugerjr 1
> Dreammaker65 1
> JustCruisin 1
> 07-Gator 1
> mdhpper 1
> knight time 1
> BORN2RHYDE818 1
> frameoffz 1
> undr8ed 1
> ACCESSORYFREAK 1
> 714impala 1
> Ambission 1
> 1lowvic 1
> KingSuper 1
> Classic - Landau 1
> VGP 1
> bigjaydogg 1
> infectedpoohole 1
> STRANGER 1
> 58 Del-pala 1
> rollindeep408 1
> specspec 1
> locorider 1
> MonteMan 1
> LOCO 78 1
> jmiller 1
> IE_RIDER 1
> Shot1more 1
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ 1
> Low_roller187 1
> bigjune62 1
> robbie 1
> Bigthangs 1
> Kadillac G 1
> 70DELTA88 1
> keessimpala65 1
> S!LKY_JOHNSON 1
> Pueblo Viejo 1
> dirty_duece 1
> BELAIR52 1
> gorillagarage 1
> KingOfTheStreets64 1
> SHORTDOG 62 1
> beemc 1
> daytons14 1
> Stickz 1
> I TrAvIeSo I 1
> WEST UP 1
> SCLA 1
> lyrical_nerd 1
> lastminute 1
> headhunter 1
> bBblue88olds 1
> OUTLAW85 1
> conspriacy 1
> PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 1
> hoppin6 1
> -2-5-3- 1
> BOUNZIN 1
> str8_tripn_82 1
> TheTexasGoldPlater 1
> thagride 1
> DELTORO HYDRAULICS 1
> CE 707 1
> legacylac 1
> NOS61RAG 1
> Maverick 1
> boricua87 1
> washedupcoupe 1
> MJuan#1 1
> peacekeeper 1
> EstilowMember 1
> nubianish 1
> SHOW & GO 214 1
> Charrua 1
> REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA 1
> cutman 1
> topless65 1
> LV 60 1
> 360 LOW VIDEOS 1
> Chubby 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> THE HATER 1
> XLowLifeX 1
> BRICKS 1
> 2ManyGbodies 1
> SPIRIT 62 1
> Bandido$ 1
> mrcaprice84 1
> GUS 650 1
> L-BOOGIE 1
> lethaljoe 1
> scorpio5765 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> plague 1
> southside groovin 1
> jcutty 1
> 704 Sheen 1
> Gotti 1
> DropedLongBed 1
> jjarez79 1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 1
> impacadd 1
> mycutty 1
> My98Lincoln 1
> Mr.Outstanding64 1
> BONES_712 1
> six trey impala 1
> ESTRELLA420LUV 1
> 6ix5iveIMP 1
> littlerascle59 1
> IRONHEAD 1
> Olds_racer 1
> sleeper 1
> 5-0-9 1
> oldskool6six 1
> B_BORGERDING 1
> TwistedDreamz87 1
> 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 1
> 61impala831 1
> fullyclownin 1
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1
> jthiani 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> eseoso69 1
> Drop63onDz 1
> DOWN IV LIFE64 1
> 84caddy 1
> huggybear! 1
> DJ63 1
> THE_KYKE 1
> HIT EM UP 1
> STILLTIPPIN46 1
> HEARTBREAKER 1
> GrandPrixOnThree 1
> different 1
> excalibur 1
> RAGALAC 1
> 2000 TOWNCAR 1
> 58wag 1
> BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1
> badwayz30 1
> OG HUSTLER 1
> ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 1
> PHXRollin 1
> Erik64SS 1
> cdznutz42069 1
> SpeedyV10 1
> UpInSmoke619 1
> LIQUIDLINES 1
> Groc006 1
> skandalouz 1
> 408_Life 1
> swangin_2007 1
> 84 BLAZER 1
> Paul K 1
> Mark. 1
> 4pumpcoupe 1
> THA LIFE 1
> 20 Minutes 1
> GOODTIMESROY 1
> regalating 1
> BAYTOWNSLC 1
> lowchevy1989 1
> accordguy972000 1
> sanhonda22 1
> 54bomba 1
> AMB1800 1
> TheOPWK 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


WTF! More replies here than my own damn topics! :rofl:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

#17


----------



## FiveNine619

#14killa


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## the GRINCH

whats the hold up fool ? throw some pait on that bitch


----------



## SoTexCustomz

x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 20 2008, 04:59 PM~12213000
> *whats the hold up fool ? throw some pait on that bitch
> *


Cant rush perfection.... Not to mention a cold front just came thru and its cold outside :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 07:54 PM~12214001
> *Cant rush perfection.... Not to mention a cold front just came thru and its cold outside  :angry:
> *


X2 hno: hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 20 2008, 06:59 PM~12213000
> *whats the hold up fool ? throw some pait on that bitch
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 20 2008, 04:59 PM~12213000
> *whats the hold up fool ? throw some paint on that bitch
> *


man I have to weld the 4 perches for the battery rack on the frame still, smooth out a few imperfections and then paint.


----------



## lone star

wut up skim, any word from renfro. no rush just curious.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 05:54 PM~12214001
> *Cant rush perfection.... Not to mention a cold front just came thru and its cold outside  :angry:
> *


great that means its comin this way,


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2008, 09:27 PM~12215575
> *great that means its comin this way,
> *


its really just the wind that makes it feel 4x colder....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 07:15 AM~12208916
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 1947
> SIXONEFORLIFE 793
> Loco 61 295
> SIX1RAG 240
> 1 LO 64 214
> Austin Ace 210
> wired61 194
> kandychromegsxr 153
> DUVAL'S HERO 147
> the GRINCH 147
> THE PETE-STA 145
> God's Son2 139
> lone star 131
> -SUPER62- 123
> FiveNine619 110
> Infamous James 107
> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107
> 61 Impala on 3 102
> BIG RED 95
> REV. chuck 89
> Scrilla 83
> hot$tuff5964 79
> Sixty34me 71
> gmag69 68
> KING*OF*ATX 66
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 65
> Coca Pearl 55
> Texas Massacre 55
> 79 cutty 52
> Close window & open topic
> *


damn! really thats alot



> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 20 2008, 07:39 AM~12209036
> *I dont remember if its been asked but are you gonna pinstripe your car? if so are you gonna stripe the frame?
> *


x2


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 03:15 PM~12208916
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 1947
> SIXONEFORLIFE 793
> Loco 61 295
> SIX1RAG 240
> 1 LO 64 214
> Austin Ace 210
> wired61 194
> kandychromegsxr 153
> DUVAL'S HERO 147
> the GRINCH 147
> THE PETE-STA 145
> God's Son2 139
> lone star 131
> -SUPER62- 123
> FiveNine619 110
> Infamous James 107
> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107
> 61 Impala on 3 102
> BIG RED 95
> REV. chuck 89
> Scrilla 83
> hot$tuff5964 79
> Sixty34me 71
> gmag69 68
> KING*OF*ATX 66
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 65
> Coca Pearl 55
> Texas Massacre 55
> 79 cutty 52
> slo 52
> west coast ridaz 51
> SoTexCustomz 51
> Kandy Drippa 51
> BackBump61 49
> Bowtie Legacy 47
> fortworthmex 45
> Artistics.TX 45
> WickedWizzard 44
> sicx13 42
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 09:29 PM~12214913
> *X2  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that shit is SCARY hno: We are about to get that shit.


----------



## BThompsonTX




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 21 2008, 09:34 AM~12220272
> *Damn that shit is SCARY hno: We are about to get that shit.
> *


WAHHAHA ITS SUNNY AND 85 IN MINNESOTA :420:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 21 2008, 02:43 PM~12221885
> *WAHHAHA ITS SUNNY AND 85 IN MINNESOTA :420:
> *


Damnit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 10:15 AM~12208916
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 1947
> SIXONEFORLIFE 793
> Loco 61 295
> SIX1RAG 240
> 1 LO 64 214
> Austin Ace 210
> wired61 194
> kandychromegsxr 153
> DUVAL'S HERO 147
> the GRINCH 147
> THE PETE-STA 145
> God's Son2 139
> lone star 131
> -SUPER62- 123
> FiveNine619 110
> Infamous James 107
> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107
> 61 Impala on 3 102
> BIG RED 95
> REV. chuck 89
> Scrilla 83
> hot$tuff5964 79
> Sixty34me 71
> gmag69 68
> KING*OF*ATX 66
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 65
> Coca Pearl 55
> Texas Massacre 55
> 79 cutty 52
> slo 52
> west coast ridaz 51
> SoTexCustomz 51
> Kandy Drippa 51
> BackBump61 49
> Bowtie Legacy 47
> fortworthmex 45
> Artistics.TX 45
> WickedWizzard 44
> sicx13 42
> KAKALAK 42
> ElMonte74' 41
> LowandBeyond 41
> 509Rider 41
> Sin7 41
> steamboat 40
> junbug29s 40
> 64 CRAWLING 39
> big C 38
> cruize1 37
> 310~S.F.C.C. 36
> ROBERTO G 36
> scrapin82regal 34
> 41bowtie 33
> Ragtop Ted 32
> astro64a409 32
> northwestG 32
> RoLLo6Fo 31
> 6Deuced 30
> cantgetenuf 30
> drasticbean 29
> CHE1 29
> TOPFAN 28
> TWEEDY 26
> Hialeah56 25
> sixty7imp 25
> BThompsonTX 25
> FREAKY TALES 25
> 83LINCOLN 24
> HARDLUCK88 24
> socios b.c. prez 23
> impala_631 23
> Str8crazy80 22
> DEVINERI 21
> R.O. caddy man 20
> Reyna Bros 20
> BIG WHIT 64 20
> vouges17 20
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 19
> cornfield3wheelin' 19
> 64_EC_STYLE 19
> Elpintor 18
> CHELADAS75 18
> Supaf|y in the Ky 18
> Crenshaw's Finest 18
> 713ridaz 17
> lac life 17
> ILLVILLE 17
> japSW20 16
> MAYHEM 16
> brett 16
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 16
> MOSTHATED CC 16
> mr. warehouse 16
> RAGTOP 61 16
> classic customs 16
> MAAANDO 15
> --JUICE-- 15
> buffitout 14
> redrum702 14
> 1938_MASTER 14
> hosscutlass 13
> OneStopImpalaShop 13
> Gloss Hogg 13
> elias 12
> BIGTONY 12
> Spanky 12
> Firefly 12
> DOUBLE-O 12
> Daniel son 11
> DIPPINIT 11
> Dylante63 11
> bowtie ragtops 11
> Eazy 11
> FunkytownRoller 10
> rag61 10
> ccarriii 10
> RollinDeepSJ 10
> Lifestyle63 10
> madmanmone61 10
> himbone 10
> NY-BOSSMAN 9
> D-Cheeze 9
> BigTigger R.O. 9
> D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 9
> Mr Impala 9
> Mannie Fre$h 9
> 59IMPALAon24s 9
> 214monte 9
> TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 9
> HighProCam 9
> miguel62 9
> chromeandpaint 9
> midwest_swang 8
> westsidebagos 8
> BlueBerry 8
> Dino 8
> Rod Stewart 8
> emhomie626 8
> RagtopPete 8
> ShibbyShibby 8
> LOWLYFE62 7
> 96BIG_BODY 7
> NIMSTER64 7
> 100spoke 7
> WALT CUSTOMS 7
> Black86Cutty 7
> 63 ss rider 7
> BIGSPOOK 7
> racerboy 6
> PAPER CHASER 6
> 2low63 6
> Impalacracker 6
> onidog63 6
> teal62impala 6
> san 312 6
> shrekinacutty 6
> TOP DOG '64 6
> LowRollinJo$h 6
> Scrapin63 6
> UntouchableS1fndr 6
> BUD 6
> purpl7duece 6
> TRUDAWG 6
> DJLATIN 6
> stevie d 6
> avengemydeath 6
> J-RAY 6
> T BONE 6
> vengence 6
> sic713 6
> loster87 6
> Hoss805 5
> ELMAÑOSO863 5
> blaklak96 5
> texmex 5
> Crazy Cutty 5
> big pimpin 5
> hoehand 5
> KING OF PEARL 5
> sicko87 5
> ButchFragrance 5
> SixFourClownin 5
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 5
> 1mexikan 5
> 214RIDERZ 5
> REYXTC 5
> Texas_Bowties 5
> LincolnJames 5
> donkey_kong 5
> TwOtYme 5
> VENOM65 5
> Aceite 5
> Roma 5
> deesta 4
> blanco 4
> layn22sonframe 4
> Dolle 4
> LA Homie 4
> rivistyle 4
> 81_FLEETBROUM 4
> DOUBLE-V BABY 4
> Maximus1959 4
> hittin back bumper 4
> bigmike64 4
> brayz 4
> carlito77 4
> repo 4
> Hooked 2 Glass 4
> C-Bass 4
> silver64 4
> blueouija 4
> Pyrit 4
> BIGDOLLABILL 4
> scotty68 4
> vertex 4
> Bzauto05 4
> -CAROL CITY- 4
> MALIBUZLAC 4
> I Drag A55 4
> 1Ace 4
> SUNNYD 4
> OGJordan 4
> kingoflacz 3
> CADILLACJON 3
> Zappo90744 3
> Royalty 3
> benbendana 3
> Liv4Lacs 3
> LowFairlane 3
> 93brougham 3
> sickthree 3
> dannysnty 3
> OGDinoe1 3
> LOW64RAG 3
> westsidehydros 3
> texasgold 3
> HARRY NUTSAX 3
> G'dupGbody 3
> INDIVIDUALS*512* 3
> Douk 3
> Leonelmtz2003 3
> AFEWGWDMEN63 3
> 925eastbayrider 3
> Loco Low Tucson 520 3
> THEE ARTISTICS 3
> MR.LAC 3
> Low_Ryde 3
> MiKLO 3
> brn2ridelo 3
> renus 3
> SKEETER 3
> MR.64wagon 3
> Impala Daddy 3
> EL_PASO 2
> Dozierman 2
> bams 2
> PIMP C 2
> TrueOGcadi 2
> showtimeduecerag 2
> topless_66 2
> cutty boi 2
> Three Stage 2
> WestsideRider 2
> scrappin68 2
> elcoshiloco 2
> 62-Rag 2
> SLICKSHEEZY 2
> RawSixOneSS 2
> grandson 2
> 81cutty 2
> Lil_Charlie 2
> Black 78 MC 2
> ACE RAG SS 2
> chaddyb 2
> 62bird 2
> MR.59 2
> WIFEZ64 2
> xavierthexman 2
> Yogi 2
> CHRIS HANSEN 2
> HOMEBOY SHARKY 2
> THEREGAL 2
> houtex64 2
> trueblue702 2
> 61 CLOWNIN 2
> downsouthplaya 2
> blackonblack64 2
> yetti 2
> GOODFELLAS 2
> 801Rider 2
> Latin Thug 2
> mxcn_roc 2
> JUST LIKE KANDY 2
> GOOT 2
> HUEY HEFNER 2
> zfelix 2
> BennyHill 2
> blazed out 2
> ANONYMOUS_USER 2
> THUGGNASTY 2
> RO-BLOCK79 2
> KCRIVI71 2
> Salad Tosser 2
> Joost.... 2
> WestTexas_lowlow 2
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
> SLICK62 2
> krazyk 2
> zooter86 2
> Davey 2
> Spreadin Jealousy 2
> cheydogge 2
> A&M customs 2
> JasonJ 2
> BigVics58 2
> 94 SS 2
> FUCQH8RS 1
> 543Records 1
> blvd ace miami 1
> six-4lover 1
> MagicNarcosis 1
> jevonniespapi 1
> keneken 1
> DOPE-BOY FRESH 1
> GRASSHOPP3R 1
> cuttsupreme 1
> BIGTITO64 1
> crucialjp 1
> 8FLEET9 1
> 68niou1 1
> Yankochevelle 1
> ChicanoCruiser 1
> Volv_lo 1
> 1TUFF62 1
> D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 1
> SoMiami 1
> Mr.1/16th 1
> lowriter 1
> upsman16 1
> fabian 1
> phx rider 1
> Mugerjr 1
> Dreammaker65 1
> JustCruisin 1
> 07-Gator 1
> mdhpper 1
> knight time 1
> BORN2RHYDE818 1
> frameoffz 1
> undr8ed 1
> ACCESSORYFREAK 1
> 714impala 1
> Ambission 1
> 1lowvic 1
> KingSuper 1
> Classic - Landau 1
> VGP 1
> bigjaydogg 1
> infectedpoohole 1
> STRANGER 1
> 58 Del-pala 1
> rollindeep408 1
> specspec 1
> locorider 1
> MonteMan 1
> LOCO 78 1
> jmiller 1
> IE_RIDER 1
> Shot1more 1
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ 1
> Low_roller187 1
> bigjune62 1
> robbie 1
> Bigthangs 1
> Kadillac G 1
> 70DELTA88 1
> keessimpala65 1
> S!LKY_JOHNSON 1
> Pueblo Viejo 1
> dirty_duece 1
> BELAIR52 1
> gorillagarage 1
> KingOfTheStreets64 1
> SHORTDOG 62 1
> beemc 1
> daytons14 1
> Stickz 1
> I TrAvIeSo I 1
> WEST UP 1
> SCLA 1
> lyrical_nerd 1
> lastminute 1
> headhunter 1
> bBblue88olds 1
> OUTLAW85 1
> conspriacy 1
> PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 1
> hoppin6 1
> -2-5-3- 1
> BOUNZIN 1
> str8_tripn_82 1
> TheTexasGoldPlater 1
> thagride 1
> DELTORO HYDRAULICS 1
> CE 707 1
> legacylac 1
> NOS61RAG 1
> Maverick 1
> boricua87 1
> washedupcoupe 1
> MJuan#1 1
> peacekeeper 1
> EstilowMember 1
> nubianish 1
> SHOW & GO 214 1
> Charrua 1
> REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA 1
> cutman 1
> topless65 1
> LV 60 1
> 360 LOW VIDEOS 1
> Chubby 1
> ROLLIN DEEP 95 1
> THE HATER 1
> XLowLifeX 1
> BRICKS 1
> 2ManyGbodies 1
> SPIRIT 62 1
> Bandido$ 1
> mrcaprice84 1
> GUS 650 1
> L-BOOGIE 1
> lethaljoe 1
> scorpio5765 1
> lowrider 4 life 1
> plague 1
> southside groovin 1
> jcutty 1
> 704 Sheen 1
> Gotti 1
> DropedLongBed 1
> jjarez79 1
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 1
> impacadd 1
> mycutty 1
> My98Lincoln 1
> Mr.Outstanding64 1
> BONES_712 1
> six trey impala 1
> ESTRELLA420LUV 1
> 6ix5iveIMP 1
> littlerascle59 1
> IRONHEAD 1
> Olds_racer 1
> sleeper 1
> 5-0-9 1
> oldskool6six 1
> B_BORGERDING 1
> TwistedDreamz87 1
> 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 1
> 61impala831 1
> fullyclownin 1
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1
> jthiani 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> eseoso69 1
> Drop63onDz 1
> DOWN IV LIFE64 1
> 84caddy 1
> huggybear! 1
> DJ63 1
> THE_KYKE 1
> HIT EM UP 1
> STILLTIPPIN46 1
> HEARTBREAKER 1
> GrandPrixOnThree 1
> different 1
> excalibur 1
> RAGALAC 1
> 2000 TOWNCAR 1
> 58wag 1
> BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1
> badwayz30 1
> OG HUSTLER 1
> ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 1
> PHXRollin 1
> Erik64SS 1
> cdznutz42069 1
> SpeedyV10 1
> UpInSmoke619 1
> LIQUIDLINES 1
> Groc006 1
> skandalouz 1
> 408_Life 1
> swangin_2007 1
> 84 BLAZER 1
> Paul K 1
> Mark. 1
> 4pumpcoupe 1
> THA LIFE 1
> 20 Minutes 1
> GOODTIMESROY 1
> regalating 1
> BAYTOWNSLC 1
> lowchevy1989 1
> accordguy972000 1
> sanhonda22 1
> 54bomba 1
> AMB1800 1
> TheOPWK 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


in the top 5 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 09:15 AM~12208916
> *Who posted in: 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61"
> Poster Posts
> Skim 1947
> SIXONEFORLIFE 793
> Loco 61 295
> SIX1RAG 240
> 1 LO 64 214
> Austin Ace 210
> wired61 194
> kandychromegsxr 153
> DUVAL'S HERO 147
> the GRINCH 147
> THE PETE-STA 145
> God's Son2 139  :cheesy:
> satan 136
> lone star 131
> -SUPER62- 123
> FiveNine619 110
> Infamous James 107
> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt 107
> 61 Impala on 3 102
> BIG RED 95
> REV. chuck 89
> Scrilla 83
> TheOPWK 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


I'm twelfth thanks to Tone. i would like to take this time to show appreciation to Skim and his hard work. best build up i have ever seen. if i had a book with all the pics and instructions i know i could build me something tight.


----------



## KERRBSS

any progress pics skim?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2008, 08:20 PM~12225086
> *any progress pics skim?
> *


Not tonight, me SIXONEFORLIFE and BThompsonTX are chillin at the bar here in Denton drinkin and arguing about the beauty of LS 1 engines.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2008, 11:06 PM~12225965
> *Not tonight, me SIXONEFORLIFE and BThompsonTX are chillin at the bar here in Denton drinkin and arguing about the beauty of LS 1 engines.
> *



:0 true


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2008, 09:06 PM~12225965
> *Not tonight, me SIXONEFORLIFE and BThompsonTX are chillin at the bar here in Denton drinkin and arguing about the beauty of LS 1 engines.
> *


 :0 while postin with the sidekick???


----------



## menotyou

Holy shit I just read 468 pages of jaw dropping dedication...
Job well done sir well done indeed


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Nov 22 2008, 12:10 AM~12227493
> *Holy shit I just read 468 pages of jaw dropping dedication...
> Job well done sir well done indeed
> *


that must have took about 6-7 hours lol


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 03:42 AM~12227712
> *that must have took about 6-7 hours lol
> *


id say more like days maybe weeks :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, just called me up and told me the manual he used. He said have fun and good luck! Thanks Tone.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2008, 11:06 PM~12225965
> *Not tonight, me SIXONEFORLIFE and BThompsonTX are chillin at the bar here in Denton drinkin and arguing about the beauty of LS 1 engines.
> *


haha that mutha fucker left sunny ass flo-rida to get into a damn cold front haha fucking classic :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:24 PM~12230284
> *haha that mutha fucker left sunny ass flo-rida to get into a damn cold front haha fucking classic  :biggrin:
> *


lmao he was like dude it was 34 fucking degrees when i got off the plane :roflmao: Its cool though i heard they had a blast at master blasters :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 22 2008, 05:54 PM~12230721
> *lmao he was like dude it was 34 fucking degrees when i got off the plane :roflmao: Its cool though i heard they had a blast at master blasters :biggrin:
> *


He was probably rockin shorts too. Fuck it dude, it's cold in KY come on up here too.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I got your next VW Skim...

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.d...D=2008811210775


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 22 2008, 03:31 PM~12230895
> *He was probably rockin shorts too. Fuck it dude, it's cold in KY come on up here too.
> *


 :nosad: man me and dirty rode up there a couple of years ago in jan to pick up a car and holy shit was it fucking cold, it was like in the high 60s when we left south ga 12hrs later in louieville it was like 18 we were freezing our balls off


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 22 2008, 05:18 PM~12231092
> *I got your next VW Skim...
> 
> http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.d...D=2008811210775
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 22 2008, 07:32 PM~12231160
> *:nosad: man me and dirty rode up there a couple of years ago in jan to pick up a car and holy shit was it fucking cold, it was like in the high 60s when we left south ga 12hrs later in louieville it was like 18 we were freezing our balls off
> *


It's cold as fuck right now.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2008, 06:50 PM~12231242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A SLIDING RAG TOO


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 22 2008, 10:58 PM~12232482
> *LOOKS LIKE A SLIDING RAG TOO
> *


looks like a half sunken rag to me, J/K man, had to.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2008, 12:06 AM~12225965
> *Not tonight, me SIXONEFORLIFE and BThompsonTX are chillin at the bar here in Denton drinkin and arguing about the beauty of LS 1 engines.
> *


Well, I just got home.......

Shitttttttttttttttttttttttttt! You and that sidekick! Checkin' eBay the whole damn time like it was some young-n-tenda you was trying to dig out. :rofl:

I have to say I had a blast for the two day stint out in Texas. It was good meeting you after the 3 years bullshittin' on the phone. :biggrin: The trip over to CTC with Brian gave me a visual of what the Grinch's property will look like in another 10 years. Krum was straight up, stick city. STICK CITY! 31 degrees last night at your crib and Bryan wearing a Tommy Bahama short sleeve shirt with no coat all night. HAHAHA! At least I prepared for that freeze. 

I was more impressed with Babe's Chicken than I was with Hell Bent! :rofl: j/k Hell Bent looks great, real nice work, the pics always look good, but in person she's even better.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Nov 22 2008, 05:54 PM~12230721-->
> 
> 
> 
> lmao he was like dude it was 34 fucking degrees when i got off the plane :roflmao: Its cool though i heard they had a blast at master blasters :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.masterblasterladiesclub.com/
> 
> Ahhhhhh hell naw!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 22 2008, 06:31 PM~12230895
> *He was probably rockin shorts too. Fuck it dude, it's cold in KY come on up here too.
> *


:nono: Nut hugger jeans, two shirts, and a leather jacket.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 12:22 AM~12233394
> *Well, I just got home.......
> 
> Shitttttttttttttttttttttttttt! You and that sidekick! Checkin' eBay the whole damn time like it was some young-n-tenda you was trying to dig out. :rofl:
> 
> I have to say I had a blast for the two day stint out in Texas.  It was good meeting you after the 3 years bullshittin' on the phone.   :biggrin:   The trip over to CTC with Brian gave me a visual of what the Grinch's property will look like in another 10 years.  Krum was straight up, stick city. STICK CITY!  31 degrees last night at your crib and Bryan wearing a Tommy Bahama short sleeve shirt with no coat all night. HAHAHA!  At least I prepared for that freeze.
> 
> I was more impressed with Babe's Chicken than I was with Hell Bent! :rofl:  j/k Hell Bent looks great, real nice work, the pics always look good, but in person she's even better.
> *



Seth- It was great to finally meet you as well! And you were the dumb-ass wearing the Tommy Bahama short sleeve shit Biatch! Yeah, I forgot my coat and was freezing my ass off, but at least I had a long sleeve shirt on!

Wish I could have made it out to the auction today...


----------



## Skim

Yeah it was good meeting you too. Only reason I was fuckin with the sidekick was I had all that shit ending on ebay so I had to stay in touch. I gotta always check my traps and collect my snaps. Always busines never personal, now I don't know what that mean im just sayin ya understand me?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 09:51 AM~12234456
> *Yeah it was good meeting you too. Only reason I was fuckin with the sidekick was I had all that shit ending on ebay so I had to stay in touch. I gotta always check my traps and collect my snaps. Always busines never personal, now I don't know what that mean im just sayin ya understand me?
> *


isnt that seths line? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 06:51 AM~12234456
> * gotta always check my traps and collect my snaps.
> *


:uh:

cuz a ****** definition is a killa fo scratch, u kill a muthafucka, u kill him for that.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 12:22 AM~12233394
> *Well, I just got home.......
> 
> Shitttttttttttttttttttttttttt! You and that sidekick! Checkin' eBay the whole damn time like it was some young-n-tenda you was trying to dig out. :rofl:
> 
> I have to say I had a blast for the two day stint out in Texas.  It was good meeting you after the 3 years bullshittin' on the phone.  :biggrin:  The trip over to CTC with Brian gave me a visual of what the Grinch's property will look like in another 10 years.  Krum was straight up, stick city. STICK CITY!  31 degrees last night at your crib and And you were the dumb-ass wearing the Tommy Bahama short sleeve shit Biatch!  Yeah, I forgot my coat and  was freezing my ass off, but at least I had a long sleeve shirt on!
> 
> Wish I could have made it out to the auction today...
> *


now that sounds more like it , never met brian and i think i could have pointed out who wore those shirts , listen to seth trying to fool some body thinking he aint got no money :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 12:25 AM~12233407
> *http://www.masterblasterladiesclub.com/
> 
> Ahhhhhh hell naw!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> :nono: Nut hugger jeans, two shirts, and a fresh leather jacket straight out of the field behind skims shop .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX




----------



## Skim

Yeah they got over 4000 cars there. That's only about 5 minutes from my house I just wish the prices were cheap enough to spend some money over there. Thankfully brian has the hook up over there


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 22 2008, 11:03 PM~12232901
> *looks like a half sunken rag to me, J/K man, had to.
> *


what?! that sounds like fightin words to me!


----------



## BThompsonTX

This is where it all begins...Krum Diner!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Nov 23 2008, 02:41 AM~12233794-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seth-  It was great to finally meet you as well!  And you were the dumb-ass wearing the Tommy Bahama short sleeve shit Biatch!  Yeah, I forgot my coat and  was freezing my ass off, but at least I had a long sleeve shirt on!
> 
> Wish I could have made it out to the auction today...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I offered you my leather jacket when we were inside the bar. :rofl:
> 
> No big deal, I had a blast with yall.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 09:51 AM~12234456
> *Yeah it was good meeting you too. Only reason I was fuckin with the sidekick was I had all that shit ending on ebay so I had to stay in touch. I gotta always check my traps and collect my snaps. Always busines never personal, now I don't know what that mean im just sayin ya understand me?
> *


:uh: The going gets tough, the hustle becomes rough. :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

:uh: The going gets tough, the hustle becomes rough. :uh:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Nov 23 2008, 01:37 PM~12235131-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great pic. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 02:11 PM~12235300
> *Yeah they got over 4000 cars there. That's only about 5 minutes from my house I just wish the prices were cheap enough to spend some money over there. Thankfully brian has the hook up over there
> *


No doubt. He has to talk to them for like 2 hours just stay on the "Ins" with them. lol



> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 23 2008, 05:22 PM~12236223
> *This is where it all begins...Krum Diner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha! You are entering a "Dry Town". 

I learned something new when I was out there. Man what's up with all that jailbait out there in Denton.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2008, 03:45 PM~12235749
> *what?! that sounds like fightin words to me!
> *


do what you gotta do bro.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Buy em all Grinch, I'll buy you out when I hit the lotto. Fuck it, you make more money on old cars than you make in the stock market anymore.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 03:41 PM~12243897
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn 1.99 for a burger and fries? 

skim tag to the right of 1.99 sign.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 23 2008, 09:52 PM~12238295
> *do what you gotta do bro.
> *


Merry Christmas!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2008, 05:02 PM~12244747
> *damn 1.99 for a burger and fries?
> 
> skim tag to the right of 1.99 sign.
> *


thats because it's "green".. whatever that means. it says h.99 though


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 08:52 PM~12247766
> *thats because it's "green".. whatever that means.  it says h.99 though
> *


 :uh: it says 4.99


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 PM~12247823
> *:uh:  it says 4.99
> *


look again


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 10:22 PM~12233394
> *
> I was more impressed with Babe's Chicken than I was with Hell Bent! :rofl:  j/k Hell Bent looks great, real nice work, the pics always look good, but in person she's even better.
> *


That place is good! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 23 2008, 12:46 PM~12234889
> *i  know seth , he was the one wearing some tommy pajama shirts , this fool dont even go to mcdonalds without wearing the tommy shit  , so dr. phil whats my place going to look like in 10 years , do i need to crush all the impalas now or keep buying them ?  :biggrin:
> 
> pics or it didnt happen , i know you you took that camera with you , where the pics fool
> 
> now that sounds more like it , never met brian and i think i could have pointed out who wore those shirts , listen to seth trying to fool some body thinking he aint got no money  :uh:
> *


lololol Brian was ass out with no jacket all night! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 25 2008, 12:29 AM~12248963
> *That place is good! :cheesy:
> *


Verrrrrrrrrry good! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 01:41 PM~12243897
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is this girl?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 24 2008, 11:30 PM~12250000
> *
> *


I know bro. I have been working so I haven't had much time to finish up my frame but im off the next couple ofd days so hopefully I can get this frame finished and ready for paint.


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2008, 03:03 PM~12254273
> *I know bro. I have been working so I haven't had much time to finish up my frame but im off the next couple ofd days so hopefully I can get this frame finished and ready for paint.
> *


You need to clean up that house! Finish that Kitchen already.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2008, 05:30 PM~12255971
> *You need to clean up that house! Finish that Kitchen already.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2008, 01:03 PM~12254273
> *I know bro. I have been working so I haven't had much time to finish up my frame but im off the next couple ofd days so hopefully I can get this frame finished and ready for paint.
> *


It's getting colder,,,get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim check out this 61 that was in Odessa.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 25 2008, 09:41 PM~12259203
> *It's getting colder,,,get it done :thumbsup:
> *



Man you aint kiddin!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 25 2008, 09:59 PM~12259448
> *Skim check out this 61 that was in Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Mines a little more green but it gives me an idea


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2008, 02:03 PM~12254273
> *I know bro. I have been working so I haven't had much time to finish up my frame but im off the next couple ofd days so hopefully I can get this frame finished and ready for paint.
> *



Exactly What I Wanted To Hear... Keep Up The Good Work... :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2008, 04:30 PM~12255971
> *You need to clean up that house! Finish that Kitchen already.
> *


LOL......you got ignored


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 25 2008, 07:59 PM~12259448
> *Skim check out this 61 that was in Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the chevy shop just finished that car like 2 weeks ago


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 26 2008, 09:38 AM~12262102
> *LOL......you got ignored
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2008, 10:22 AM~12262634
> *the chevy shop just finished that car like 2 weeks ago
> *


That Was Nice Ass Car... Had To Look At It For About N Hour... :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 25 2008, 09:59 PM~12259448
> *Skim check out this 61 that was in Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass fuck


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 25 2008, 09:59 PM~12259448
> *Skim check out this 61 that was in Odessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe one day


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

Got my vert back window frame back from the chrome shop today. Came out sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62-

:0


----------



## Skim

I got a whole bunch more stuff back from the chromeshop, also dropped off the 9" rear end and some other stuff that should be done soon. Im almost done with the whole chrome undercarriage. Heres my door strikers they came out sweet.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

Spent about 8 hours working on my frame today. Final molding and getting rid of any imperfections even on the topside. Its just about finished. I figure about 3 more hours and it will be ready for one last coat of primer before I spray it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The body is in primer right now right? Can you list your steps for it?

Example:

Glaze/Bondo/Body work
High build primer
Glaze/body work
Spot primer..

etc...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2008, 09:07 PM~12268122
> *Got my vert back window frame back from the chrome shop today. Came out sweet.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 05:48 AM~12273163
> *I got a whole bunch more stuff back from the chromeshop, also dropped off the 9" rear end and some other stuff that should be done soon. Im almost done with the whole chrome undercarriage. Heres my door strikers they came out sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO SKIM WILL THE CHROME FLAKE FROM THE DOOR STRIKING IT


----------



## wired61

Tony, thanks for the help today


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 27 2008, 06:51 PM~12277471-->
> 
> 
> 
> The body is in primer right now right? Can you list your steps for it?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Glaze/Bondo/Body work
> High build primer
> Glaze/body work
> Spot primer..
> 
> etc...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks like you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 07:39 PM~12277720
> *:barf:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: I dont want that big back window. I want that gangster ass window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 08:40 PM~12278159
> *YO SKIM WILL THE CHROME FLAKE FROM THE DOOR STRIKING IT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never did on my 62 rag. It strikes on the plastic thingy. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired61_@Nov 27 2008, 08:45 PM~12278191
> *Tony, thanks for the help today
> *


anytime


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 09:22 PM~12278748
> * :uh:  I dont want that big back window. I want that gangster ass window.
> *


i wanna see that shit in there!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Nov 27 2008, 08:40 PM~12278159
> *YO SKIM WILL THE CHROME FLAKE FROM THE DOOR STRIKING IT
> *


It is about 1000 times better then painting them or having them cad plated but that is my .02.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 10:22 PM~12278748
> *looks like you got it!
> :uh:  I dont want that big back window. I want that gangster ass window.
> It never did on my 62 rag. It strikes on the plastic thingy. :cheesy:
> anytime
> *


How many times you going to go with high build primer/body work until you hit it with sealer then paint?

What are you using for a guideline for straightness? Water, degreaser?


----------



## Skim

Hopefully the body shop suply place is open today I can get some more yellow primer to spray the frame today after work.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 11:22 PM~12278748
> *It never did on my 62 rag. It strikes on the plastic thingy. :cheesy:
> 
> *


:uh: you're not a true impala lover if you dont know what that is called :uh:


----------



## Skim

frame is in primer. It really came out nice. Pics in a minute.


----------



## God's Son2

:0


----------



## midwest_swang

I found my dream car today :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Got my skirts and doors back from the blasters. 2nd time since last time I didnt wash and sand them the soda blaster was pissed but he hooked me up and blasted them again free of charge.


----------



## Skim

some pics of the frame. Its nice now almost ready for paint after its inal primer job today.





































please excuse my shop its a fukin mess right now :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

AHHHHH THATS PROGRESS HOMES


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 10:53 PM~12285006
> *some pics of the frame. Its nice now almost ready for paint after its inal primer job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse my shop its a fukin mess right now  :uh:
> *


hurricane Skim


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 05:48 AM~12273163
> *I got a whole bunch more stuff back from the chromeshop, also dropped off the 9" rear end and some other stuff that should be done soon. Im almost done with the whole chrome undercarriage. Heres my door strikers they came out sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a pair of them!! :0


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Outstanding work, you brought this one back from the dead. Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 08:53 PM~12285006
> *some pics of the frame. Its nice now almost ready for paint after its inal primer job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse my shop its a fukin mess right now  :uh:
> *


i just jizzed


----------



## meanOne

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 10:53 PM~12285006
> *some pics of the frame. Its nice now almost ready for paint after its inal primer job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse my shop its a fukin mess right now  :uh:
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX

:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 10:53 PM~12285006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I started dancing like this when I saw Skim's frame:


JjTd-hypnYI&feature


----------



## XLowLifeX

frame looks outstanding skim. thats a shitload of work right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 11:53 PM~12285006
> *some pics of the frame. Its nice now almost ready for paint after its inal primer job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse my shop its a fukin mess right now  :uh:
> *


why did you leave the lip on the cross member?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 29 2008, 09:59 AM~12287119
> *why did you leave the lip on the cross member?
> *


not trying to sound smart, but why not?


----------



## -SUPER62-

frame looks dope Skim..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 29 2008, 08:59 AM~12287119
> *why did you leave the lip on the cross member?
> *


People like to go way overboard with all of that cutting shit off. Almost like they are trying too hard to fuck with shit. I think it looks better with the lip. Notice I left them on the coil pockets too. I like when it looks almost factory just a little beefier.


----------



## Reyna Bros

Hard work pays off, and it shows homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Work a lil bit every day....
soon it will be done.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2008, 01:16 PM~12287702
> *People like to go way overboard with all of that cutting shit off. Almost like they are trying too hard to fuck with shit. I think it looks better with the lip. Notice I left them on the coil pockets too. I like when it looks almost factory just a little beefier.
> *


:yes: x61


----------



## miguel62

it is acctually better to leave the lip because when you hop it some times the cross member will hit the ground as it comes back down even with a full stack....you will end up bending the corner because its not protected by the lip...ive seen it happen before....YA DIG!


----------



## Loco 61

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 29 2008, 05:34 PM~12289661
> *it is acctually better to leave the lip because when you hop it some times the cross member will hit the ground as it comes back down even with a full stack....you will end up bending the corner because its not protected by the lip...ive seen it happen before....YA DIG!
> *


damn not a pretty sight I bet. I dont plan on hopping my car but I would hate to see that happen to anybody!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 28 2008, 11:14 PM~12285663
> *i need a pair of them!! :0
> *


I have a chrome pair of the strikers on on ebay! :cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200281796239


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2008, 09:09 PM~12291221
> *damn not a pretty sight I bet. I dont plan on hopping my car but I would hate to see that happen to anybody!
> *


 :uh: u aint gotta lie craig...u aint gotta lieee


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2008, 11:28 PM~12291395
> *:uh: u aint gotta lie craig...u aint gotta lieee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang

Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 *WHAT?* :werd:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> *


Its not on fire like it looks in the pic I shouldnt smoke and take pics at the same time :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 01:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 01:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

quote=midwest_swang,Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292242]
Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 *WHAT?* :werd: 









[/quote]
ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> quote=midwest_swang,Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292242]
> Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 *WHAT?* :werd:


ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad
[/quote]
Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this)


----------



## Spanky

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Awesome story man. Shows genuine human spirit still exists. Welcome to 61 rag builders 
Btw post more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Loco 61

[/quote]
Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]


----------



## vouges17

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]
  :420: :420: :420:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2008, 06:33 AM~12293356
> *Awesome story man. Shows genuine human spirit still exists. Welcome to 61 rag builders
> Btw post more pics when you get a chance.
> *


  I knew the day would come but not this soon  Thanks I plan on spending alot of time on her this winter!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a herring ghost


----------



## wired61

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]
nice :thumbsup: ..what was the other Impala's?


----------



## lone star

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]
u help out ppl and u get it back. this is proof.


----------



## TOPFAN

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]



*GREAT STORY!*


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 01:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you end up paying for it?


----------



## MR.*512*

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]




> Awesome story man. Shows genuine human spirit still exists. Welcome to 61 rag builders
> Btw post more pics when you get a chance.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## madmanmone61

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]
Nice. Glad to see this sort of thing still happens!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 09:23 PM~12284707
> *frame is in primer. It really came out nice. Pics in a minute.
> *


Yes it did!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 10:52 AM~12294062
> * I knew the day would come but not this soon   Thanks I plan on spending alot of time on her this winter!
> *


way to go dano!! we gona be known as the new "RAG TOWN" st.louis bringing the old schools back :thumbsup: get the lego blocks out "LETS BUILD"


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this)


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2008, 05:33 AM~12293356
> *Awesome story man. Shows genuine human spirit still exists. Welcome to 61 rag builders
> Btw post more pics when you get a chance.
> *



Good Story..Nice Find! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

[/quote]
Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]

GREAT Story...PAY IT FOWARD! It always come back. 

SKIM 
:thumbsup: on your build.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 12:03 AM~12292242
> *Im in the club now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 WHAT?  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's with the smoke coming out of the hood? :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz

is the frame painted yet


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 1 2008, 08:40 PM~12305906
> *what's with the smoke coming out of the hood? :dunno:
> *


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 10:12 PM~12307711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Celebration


----------



## Scrilla

:420:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2008, 10:16 AM~12287702
> *People like to go way overboard with all of that cutting shit off. Almost like they are trying too hard to fuck with shit. I think it looks better with the lip. Notice I left them on the coil pockets too. I like when it looks almost factory just a little beefier.
> *


i left the lip on the crossmember to, its also a nice place to hide the fornt brake line, i did however take off teh spring pocket lip, the one thing i always wonder is why evryone leaves teh 2 giant holes in the crossmember, its like i'm the only one to ever plate over those fuckers.


----------



## midwest_swang

Hey skim I need one of those rust free parts cars down there  Keep your eyes open for me a 2 door sedan would be great but would settle for a 4 door. Thanks 
P.S. I also have a real solid parkwood 61 that would fit you well may be able to work somethin out :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]

thats a great story!! thats how things should be, so what was his original price, and your buying price?? lol :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 2 2008, 12:26 AM~12309378
> *i left the lip on the crossmember to, its also a nice place to hide the fornt brake line, i did however take off teh spring pocket lip, the one thing i always wonder is why evryone leaves teh 2 giant holes in the crossmember, its like i'm the only one to ever plate over those fuckers.
> *


On this note if you plan on doing any serious inches with the car shave the lip and tie in the plates I have seen the whole bottom belly plate peel off the bottom like a can opener.  It came apart right at the factory overlap! This car was doin low 60s and the frame was done very well but the stress found the weakest link :0 You have to picture where the stress of the lowers tugging would effect the frame. But for a 61 I wouldnt beat it up like that anyway :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this)


thats a great story!! thats how things should be, so what was his original price, and your buying price?? lol :biggrin:
[/quote]

I will say a substantial amount :biggrin: Ive been havin some hard times lately so if it was any other situation I would not be owning this life long dream :biggrin:  Pennys on the dollar


----------



## hotstuff5964

pennies on the dollar :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 2 2008, 02:29 AM~12309830
> *pennies on the dollar :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 2 2008, 12:29 AM~12309830
> *pennies on the dollar :0
> *


 :0 thats the name? its official


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 2 2008, 08:42 AM~12311001
> *:0 thats the name? its official
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 2 2008, 02:26 AM~12309378
> *i left the lip on the crossmember to, its also a nice place to hide the fornt brake line, i did however take off teh spring pocket lip, the one thing i always wonder is why evryone leaves teh 2 giant holes in the crossmember, its like i'm the only one to ever plate over those fuckers.
> *


i shaved my lip covered the big holes and molded the whole frame, it looks alot better that way, nice and smooth


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 2 2008, 09:42 AM~12311001
> *:0 thats the name? its official
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 2 2008, 11:58 AM~12311643
> *i shaved my lip covered the big holes and molded the whole frame, it looks alot better that way, nice and smooth
> *


hope you welded in the nut plate for the lower control arms before you closed it all up :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 2 2008, 12:26 AM~12309378
> *i left the lip on the crossmember to, its also a nice place to hide the fornt brake line, i did however take off teh spring pocket lip, the one thing i always wonder is why evryone leaves teh 2 giant holes in the crossmember, its like i'm the only one to ever plate over those fuckers.
> *


Isn't that how you reach the back of the bolts on the motor mounts and the lower trailing arm nut plates that are up inside of the frame :dunno: unless you used self tappers to hold your motor mounts to the frame :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2008, 04:59 PM~12315784
> *Isn't that how you reach the back of the bolts on the motor mounts and the lower trailing arm nut plates that are up inside of the frame :dunno: unless you used self tappers to hold your motor mounts to the frame :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2008, 07:59 PM~12315784
> *Isn't that how you reach the back of the bolts on the motor mounts and the lower trailing arm nut plates that are up inside of the frame :dunno: unless you used self tappers to hold your motor mounts to the frame :0 :biggrin:
> *


u can access all that from the spring pocket dood


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2008, 05:20 PM~12315341
> *hope you welded in the nut plate for the lower control arms before you closed it all up  :uh:
> *


:0 I was just about to say u beat me to it. I guess there a way but I figured those big ass holes are there for a good reason.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 2 2008, 06:13 PM~12315893
> *u can access all that from the spring pocket dood
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> ok spill the beans! whats the story on this it dont look too bad


Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this) 
[/quote]

It's great to hear stories like this, Karma works in funny ways. Keep us posted on the build.


----------



## midwest_swang

> Not too shabby at all :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.  So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this)


It's great to hear stories like this, Karma works in funny ways. Keep us posted on the build.
[/quote]

 I will start a build thread in a few  Hey Skim I need a Solid 61 Parts car prefer a 2 door sedan. If you can find me one I may have a long roof ace I know you would love on trade :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 2 2008, 09:42 AM~12311001
> *:0 thats the name? its official
> *


 :0 Good Idea


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2008, 12:34 AM~12309458
> *On this note if you plan on doing any serious inches with the car shave the lip and tie in the plates I have seen the whole bottom belly plate peel off the bottom like a can opener.    It came apart right at the factory overlap! This car was doin low 60s and the frame was done very well but the stress found the weakest link  :0 You have to picture where the stress of the lowers tugging would effect the frame. But for a 61 I wouldnt beat it up like that anyway  :biggrin:
> *



that sounds oddly familier for some reason i seem to remember that frame being out back together like it never happened 


if im not mistaken some guy from missouri bought that frame


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

hey dude sell me some 61 Impala parts that you dont need will buy them or trade you some jale for them like other parts you need for other projects you might have.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

how far is this ride to be finished? You live in Krum tx right?


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 12:30 AM~12320499
> *that sounds oddly familier          for some reason i seem to remember that frame being out back together like it never happened
> if im not mistaken some guy from missouri bought that frame
> 
> 
> *


If you could prevent that would ya chuck?  It does happen. although that was the first I had ever seen but still it happened


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 3 2008, 12:44 AM~12321122
> *how far is this ride to be finished? You live in Krum tx right?
> *


Yes he lives in Krum he is the one that has those fenders I told you about Well I have then at my house but they are his.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 30 2008, 09:02 AM~12292989
> *Not too shabby at all  :0 I got a call out of the blue from a guy about an hour from my crib told me he heard I was lookin for a 61 Vert. I said yes and asked what he had and how much. He told me to come on out and take a look. I got there and he walked me around a row of trees and then BAM! Impala heavin  :0 I dont want to brag about what I saw but there were several EXTREMELY RARE pretty well preserved Impalas and in the bunch was my new baby.   So the guy seemed like a cool fuckin dude I got to bullshitin tractors and cars and trucks with him and he told me his truck had been givin him all sorts of hell and he was tired of fuckin with it and down on his luck. I told him I would gladly take a look at it crawled under it and started tearing into transmission wiring to find the problem. After a couple hours I had it beat and asked him so what is the price on my 61. He told me a number I knew I couldnt pay bummed out I said well I guess im gonna take off he said what do I owe you for the repairs? I told him nothing you seem like a good dude havin a bad streak of luck. So he asked what kind of money do you have for the vert I told him what I could do and he said its yours under one circumstance if I brought it back and gave him a ride in it when it was finished. This is a perfect example of helping people out and it coming back around to you. Made a great friendship and got the car of my dreams. ( Sorry for the short story but some people may be able to learn something from this)
> *


Great story! Congrats on the find!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2008, 06:58 AM~12321819
> *If you could prevent that would ya chuck?   It does happen. although  that was the first I had ever seen but still it happened
> *



well shit yeah but skims not gonna hop like shortdog was 


motherfucker looked like it never happened after he fixed it tho


----------



## Austin Ace

Was up Skim?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 3 2008, 01:42 AM~12321111
> *hey dude sell me some 61 Impala parts that you dont need will buy them or trade you some jale for them like other parts you need for other projects you might have.
> *


That's cool but I don't want no jail. :0 what other parts u have. Pm me


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 3 2008, 03:38 PM~12325486
> *Was up Skim?
> *


If all goes well and the weather is right I hope to have the frame painted this weekend.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2008, 04:43 PM~12325535
> *That's cool but I don't want no jail. :0 what other parts u have. Pm me
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 3 2008, 04:40 PM~12325501
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 3 2008, 02:40 PM~12325501
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


Times about up hurry up and paint that frame lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Jail? I said jale that means totally different thing like parts not anything bad or negative. I am a hard working person that lives day by day trying to make it.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Any part from 1961- 1969 Impala ? I need all 61 impala parts that you dont need bumpers grills fenders etc. Give me a good price !


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2008, 03:43 PM~12325535
> *That's cool but I don't want no jail. :0 what other parts u have. Pm me
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 3 2008, 10:37 PM~12330645
> *Jail? I said jale that means totally different thing like parts not anything bad or negative. I am a hard working person that lives day by day trying to make it.
> *


so whats jale? i have never heard that word before :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2008, 12:23 AM~12331150
> *so whats jale? i have never heard that word before :uh:
> *


it means pull. like "jale el pito"


----------



## FiveNine619

jale=work..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 PM~12330645
> *Jail? I said jale that means totally different thing like parts not anything bad or negative. I am a hard working person that lives day by day trying to make it.
> *


Lol, I know I was just fuckin with you. :roflmao:
I have some fenders hoods and bumpers what all u need. U have my number hit me up.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 4 2008, 12:57 AM~12331430
> *jale=work..
> *


Este guey, :uh: pinche fernando, mi habla espanol tambien, soy japones y ***** con mucho amigos de mexico. I know this shit ese. Its just the broken up version of it


----------



## Maximus1959

Looking good Skim! Keep up all the good work.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2008, 02:19 AM~12331597
> *Este guey, :uh: pinche fernando, mi habla espanol tambien, soy japones y ***** con mucho amigos de mexico.  I know this shit ese. Its just the broken up version of it
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2008, 12:19 AM~12331597
> *Este guey, :uh: pinche fernando, mi habla espanol tambien, soy japones y ***** con mucho amigos de mexico.  I know this shit ese. Its just the broken up version of it
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2008, 03:45 PM~12325556
> *If all goes well and the weather is right I hope to have the frame painted this weekend.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I thinks it's gonna be cold. :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2008, 01:23 AM~12331150
> *so whats jale? i have never heard that word before :uh:
> *


jale is what you put in your hair. he was asking tone for some jale for his hair


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2008, 02:19 AM~12331597
> *Este guey, :uh: pinche fernando, mi habla espanol tambien, soy japones y ***** con mucho amigos de mexico.  I know this shit ese. Its just the broken up version of it
> *


eres tan abajo :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, bigjune62, LOCO_64

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 4 2008, 08:11 AM~12332509
> *:0  :0  :0 I thinks it's gonna be cold. :0
> *


damn I hope not. If not Im going to have to switch to working all weekend on my wagon.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 10:54 PM~7566221
> *So here it is, almost 2 years later I had to bring a set of wheels and he said come get it. I picked it up today. Had the guy and his friend help me push that bitch up the trailer. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








ttt


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2008, 10:07 AM~12333172
> *damn I hope not. If not Im going to have to switch to working all weekend on my wagon.
> *


You picking up that engine?


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2008, 11:23 PM~12331150
> *so whats jale? i have never heard that word before :uh:
> *


It means to haul, or pull


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 4 2008, 12:28 AM~12331198
> *it means pull. like "jale el pito"
> *





> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Dec 5 2008, 08:41 AM~12343026
> *It means to haul, or pull
> *


repost


----------



## Infamous James

jale mis juevos :uh:


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 07:42 AM~12343032
> *repost
> *


Oops. My bad didnt see it.


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 4 2008, 09:11 AM~12332509
> *:0  :0  :0 I thinks it's gonna be cold. :0
> *


Hey, Skim Did you tuck in the "Midwest Rag" for the long winters nap?? :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

almost 500 pages !


----------



## ROBERTO G

put some of these :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Is that the car in the video game "Spy Hunter"?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I think your ride will be close to this, not exactly.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 6 2008, 04:59 PM~12354091
> *I think your ride will be close to this, not exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN, THATS NOT EVEN CLOSE. MAYBE THE STRIPE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 5 2008, 06:07 PM~12347652
> *Hey, Skim  Did you tuck in the "Midwest Rag"  for the long winters nap?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yes its tucked away. I havent done shit but collect parts for it.


----------



## Skim

guide coated all I have left to do is wetsand and paint it now.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 08:47 PM~12355371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guide coated all I have left to do is wetsand and paint it now.
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 06:47 PM~12355371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guide coated all I have left to do is wetsand and paint it now.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 5 2008, 08:07 PM~12347652
> *Hey, Skim  Did you tuck in the "Midwest Rag"  for the long winters nap?? :biggrin:
> *


That bitch had frost cicles hangin' off it when I got to peep it. The new name is "FROSTY ACE". :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 5 2008, 05:07 PM~12347652
> *Hey, Skim  Did you tuck in the "Midwest Rag"  for the long winters nap?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: the coldest it gets at skims house is 65...no need to tuck in anything but his flannels into his wranglers


----------



## madmanmone61

:0


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 6 2008, 11:59 PM~12356959
> *That bitch had frost cicles hangin' off it when I got to peep it.  The new name is "FROSTY ACE".  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 6 2008, 11:59 PM~12356959
> *That bitch had frost cicles hangin' off it when I got to peep it.  The new name is "FROSTY ACE".  :biggrin:
> *


Where's BETTY? Still got her???????


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 6 2008, 01:26 AM~12351396
> *Is that the car in the video game "Spy Hunter"?
> *


 :biggrin: i still have that game.clean build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2008, 02:47 AM~12355371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guide coated all I have left to do is wetsand and paint it now.
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 6 2008, 05:59 PM~12354091
> *I think your ride will be close to this, not exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats young bucks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 7 2008, 06:18 AM~12358652
> *thats young bucks
> *


young buck dont know shit about no ace rag. :uh: shit I know more about his car than he do. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2008, 09:19 AM~12358918
> *young buck dont know shit about no ace rag.  :uh: shit I know more about his car than he do. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2008, 11:19 AM~12358918
> *young buck dont know shit about no ace rag.  :uh: shit I know more about his car than he do. :biggrin:
> *


Young Buck has lots of rides dude. He used to hang out with this dude Chilli at my work, they talk about him on one of the old Cash Money cds. He told me Young Buck has tons of cars. Here's his fleetwood too...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Bootleg is right next to Cool Cars, you guys ever come here get some smoked wings or pulled pork you'll be in love.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2008, 12:30 AM~12351075
> *put some of these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im requesting that you lose your hell bent 61 posting privileges for this crap.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 7 2008, 11:20 AM~12359110
> *Bootleg is right next to Cool Cars, you guys ever come here get some smoked wings or pulled pork you'll be in love.
> *


in love with swine? six1rag watchu think about that? i love hot wings :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2008, 01:30 AM~12351075
> *put some of these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those rims are hot right there. non-cliche


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 7 2008, 07:29 PM~12361169
> *in love with swine?  six1rag watchu think about that? i love hot wings :biggrin:
> *


I'm not real crazy about pork either, I love their wings though.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 7 2008, 07:40 PM~12361660
> *I'm not real crazy about pork either, I love their wings though.
> *


i love some good bbq pork with some slaw and fries :biggrin: and a forty oz. bottle of texas pete :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 7 2008, 09:20 AM~12359110
> *Bootleg is right next to Cool Cars, you guys ever come here get some smoked wings or pulled pork you'll be in love.
> *


I dont think i would wana eat at a place calle d *BOOTLEG*


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 7 2008, 09:46 PM~12363062
> *I dont think i would wana eat at a place calle d BOOTLEG
> *


its not what youre thinking, like "bootleg tapes" but like an actual boot-leg like the jeans :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

^what he said.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 7 2008, 02:31 AM~12357720
> *Where's BETTY?  Still got her???????
> *


Sold. :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:34 AM~12366624
> *Sold.  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 08:34 AM~12366624
> *Sold.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :420:


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 08:34 AM~12366624
> *Sold Out.  :0
> *



:0


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:34 AM~12366624
> *Sold.  :0
> *


How long before your out of this phase and start looking for a 61 rag again?? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:34 AM~12366624
> *Sold.  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 02:47 PM~12368870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 12:47 PM~12368870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 08:34 AM~12366624
> *Sold.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

HAPYY BIRTHDAY TONY!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:48 AM~12376138
> *HAPYY BIRTHDAY TONY!!!!!
> *


Wut...?? :0 :0 :cheesy: No Wonder U Wur Gettin Tur Up Last Night :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 07:17 AM~12376977
> *Wut...??  :0  :0  :cheesy:  No Wonder U Wur Gettin Tur Up Last Night :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 im old as fuck now


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2008, 10:23 AM~12377521
> *:0 im old as fuck now
> *



37 is the new 40!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2008, 08:23 AM~12377521
> *:0 im old as fuck now
> *


HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 9 2008, 11:29 AM~12378155
> *37 is the new 40!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 Ima Shoot My Self When I Turn 30... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

happy bday tony


----------



## RAGTOP 61

HEY SKIM....GIVE ME A CALL.....


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Sorry I am late Happy Birthday Tony!


----------



## TWEEDY

Happy birthday SKIM, take a break on hellbent and go have alot of cold ones, you deserve it with all your hard work you've been putting in.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

You getting any sleet over there Tony ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61+Dec 9 2008, 04:27 PM~12381249-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY SKIM....GIVE ME A CALL.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have your number :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 9 2008, 08:54 PM~12384041
> *You getting any sleet over there Tony ?
> *


not yet, said its supposed to drop down to 22 tonight :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Dec 9 2008, 10:29 AM~12378155-->
> 
> 
> 
> 37 is the new 40!!! :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BigTigger [email protected] 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12378481
> *HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 9 2008, 11:14 AM~12378525
> *:0  :0      Ima Shoot My Self When I Turn 30... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 04:12 PM~12381141
> *happy bday tony
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas [email protected] 9 2008, 08:15 PM~12383647
> *Sorry I am late Happy Birthday Tony!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:15 PM~12383649
> *Happy birthday SKIM, take a break on hellbent and go have alot of cold ones, you deserve it with all your hard work you've been putting in.
> *


I have taken all week off but the good thing is Im off for a whole week starting friday so you know Im gonna get some shit done on both cars!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

happy bday tony


----------



## HARDLUCK88

happy late b day from one tony to the other.


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

Damn Happy late Birthday!...Now Spank yourself! :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Jd's64impala

thats baddass great work skim i got a 64 basket case im going to start as soon as i make room in the garage its packed just ask mr hardline its a mess but where do i get one of those spot weld remover tools that u had on the drill i could use that b4 i start on it


----------



## God's Son2

H-BDAY TIMMY


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 78&64dropped_@Dec 10 2008, 10:19 AM~12388293
> *thats baddass great work skim i got a 64 basket case im going to start as soon as i make room in the garage its packed just ask mr hardline its a mess but where do i get one of those spot weld remover tools that u had on the drill i could use that b4 i start on it
> *


do yourself a favor and save the money and just get a nice big fat drill bit,,,instead of spot weld remover and a bunch of small drill bits to get the spotweld remover started....i had way way way better luck with just a regular drill bit....or if u arent wanting to save the floors u can just use a grinder and grind the spotwelds...much much easier and faster...good luck on the build..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12392702
> *do yourself a favor and save the money and just get a nice big fat drill bit,,,instead of spot weld remover and a bunch of small drill bits to get the spotweld remover started....i had way way way better luck with just a regular drill bit....or if u arent wanting to save the floors u can just use a grinder and grind the spotwelds...much much easier and faster...good luck on the build..
> *


a step drill bit would probably work ALOT better


----------



## sic713

damn.. skim done pinstriped the frame..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:22 PM~12393305
> *damn.. skim done pinstriped the frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha, and the armarios


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 07:22 PM~12393305
> *damn.. skim done pinstriped the frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is that the one for the person in pasadena?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 07:00 PM~12393666
> *:0 is that the one for the person in pasadena?
> *


no


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12393801
> *no
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12393809
> *:scrutinize:
> *


no it isnt :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 07:22 PM~12393305
> *damn.. skim done pinstriped the frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

hno:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 09:26 PM~12393960
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ideas :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 10 2008, 08:37 PM~12394113
> *ideas :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


ummmm....no.


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 PM~12395041
> *ummmm....no.
> *


Just paint tha bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 10 2008, 10:26 PM~12395481
> *Just paint tha bitch.. :biggrin:
> *


This weekend for sure. Its supposed to be 68 sunday. Perfect.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 09:52 PM~12395845
> *This weekend for sure. Its supposed to be 68 sunday. Perfect.
> *


maybe can stop bye


----------



## BThompsonTX

He'll have me doing something to that wagon again this weekend I'm sure!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2008, 04:13 AM~12397674
> *He'll have me doing something to that wagon again this weekend I'm sure!
> *


hell with the wagon, build the rag.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 10:52 PM~12395845
> *This weekend for sure. Its supposed to be 68 sunday. Perfect.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Skim

MY 30,000th POST. I HAD TO SPEND IT HERE. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 AM~12398829
> *MY 30,000th POST. I HAD TO SPEND IT HERE. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 11 2008, 05:47 AM~12398204
> *hell with the wagon, build the rag.
> *


WHAT!? are cars must get love, even 4 door biscaynes with an inline six.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 AM~12398829
> *MY 30,000th POST. I HAD TO SPEND IT HERE. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 AM~12398829
> *MY 30,000th POST. I HAD TO SPEND IT HERE. :cheesy:
> *



Just like his chrome, He's posting shit just to post!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

30,000 entries what a whore...congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

what ever happen to this build....it seems like it is dead now


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12401773
> *what ever happen to this build....it seems like it is dead now
> *


sold!!! 































j/k


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 11 2008, 03:09 PM~12401773
> *what ever happen to this build....it seems like it is dead now
> *


Hell naw man. You gotta live. I have a full time job that requires me being on call, getting up at 4 in the morning and working 10 hours a day really fucks things up sometimes not to mention trying to make a little money on the side and doing work on my wagon I have to budget my time wisely. 
Days are shorter, nights get colder and its just harder to get as much done as I would like so I took a week off for vaction starting tomorrow just to get shit done.

A lot of people go on vacation to nice places all over the world. I vacation in Krum, Tx because its free and I can get some shit accomplished.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 07:16 PM~12403571
> *Hell naw man. You gotta live. I have a full time job that requires me being on call, getting up at 4 in the morning and working 10 hours a day really fucks things up sometimes not to mention trying to make a little money on the side and doing work on my wagon I have to budget my time wisely.
> Days are shorter, nights get colder and its just harder to get as much done as I would like so I took a week off for vaction starting tomorrow just to get shit done.
> 
> A lot of people go on vacation to nice places all over the world. I vacation in Krum, Tx because its free and I can get some shit accomplished.
> *


Amen to that! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 11:31 AM~12398829
> *MY 30,000th POST. I HAD TO SPEND IT HERE. :cheesy:
> *


Bitch, get a life! :rofl:


----------



## miguel62

yuh!! i understand homie!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!! :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 11 2008, 09:48 PM~12404997
> *yuh!! i understand homie!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!! :cheesy:
> *


Feliz Navidad a usted y su familia


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 11 2008, 09:53 PM~12405740
> *Feliz Navidad a usted y su familia
> *


stfu fucken *** :angry: everytime you reply i think skim posted something, so i come and look and its one of your stupid remarks :angry: go to hell


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 06:16 PM~12403571
> *Hell naw man. You gotta live. I have a full time job that requires me being on call, getting up at 4 in the morning and working 10 hours a day really fucks things up sometimes not to mention trying to make a little money on the side and doing work on my wagon I have to budget my time wisely.
> Days are shorter, nights get colder and its just harder to get as much done as I would like so I took a week off for vaction starting tomorrow just to get shit done.
> 
> A lot of people go on vacation to nice places all over the world. I vacation in Krum, Tx because its free and I can get some shit accomplished.
> *


good post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 08:31 AM~12398829
> *MY 30,000th POST. I HAD TO SPEND IT HERE. :cheesy:
> *


chromed out drop top whorebag :0


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 04:16 PM~12403571
> *A lot of people go on vacation to nice places all over the world. I vacation in Krum, Tx because its free and I can get some shit accomplished.
> *


You're starting to sound like John Jones...


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 11:52 PM~12395845
> *This weekend for sure. Its supposed to be 68 sunday. Perfect.
> *



must be nice :angry: its like 20 here


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 09:02 PM~12404558
> *Bitch, get a life! :rofl:
> *



from the dood with almost 2o,ooo posts :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 12 2008, 05:28 PM~12413436
> *from the dood with almost 2o,ooo posts  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## God's Son2

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 11:07 PM~12405909
> *stfu fucken *** :angry:  everytime you reply i think skim posted something, so i come and look and its one of your stupid remarks  :angry:  go to hell
> *


meet me in front of the schoolyard at 3 pm :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 12 2008, 06:08 PM~12415015
> *meet me in front of the schoolyard at 3 pm :angry:
> *


whose your dad? the father, the son, or the holy spirit :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 07:18 PM~12415088
> *whose your dad? the father, the son, or the holy spirit  :0
> *


God is my father, Jesus is my saviour and brother, and the Holy Spirit is the power inside me.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 12 2008, 06:28 PM~12415168
> *God is my father, Jesus is my saviour and brother, and the Holy Spirit is the power inside me.
> *


bullshit


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 07:36 PM~12415236
> *bullshit
> *


if it wasnt true, then i still would be smoking weed, poppin x, going to clubs slanging the drugs, and everything else that seems normal in the world. i've probably commited more sin then everyone in here, i used to love sin but now i love righteousness.


ps. dont curse like you will below :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

god dammit its you again :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

yo skimbob


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12415991
> *if it wasnt true, then i still would be smoking weed, poppin x, going to clubs slanging the drugs, and everything else that seems normal in the world. i've probably commited more sin then everyone in here, i used to love sin but now i love righteousness.
> ps. dont curse like you will below :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooooh now i get it, you had an intervention. that explains everything now.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2008, 01:22 AM~12418207
> *yo skimbob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



repost. and i know because i was the poster


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12415991
> *if it wasnt true, then i still would be smoking weed, poppin x, going to clubs slanging the drugs, and everything else that seems normal in the world. i've probably commited more sin then everyone in here, i used to love sin but now i love righteousness.
> ps. dont curse like you will below :biggrin:
> *



and for the record there, bible thumper, doesnt it say in genesis, " i have given you all the seed bearing plants on earth to use?" maybe its worded differently...


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 13 2008, 02:37 AM~12418696
> *and for the record there, bible thumper, doesnt it say in genesis, " i have given you all the seed bearing plants on earth to use?"  maybe its worded differently...
> *


I love people who only know one verse of the bible and try to twist it to justify the sin in their life and the way that they live!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Dec 12 2008, 10:49 AM~12410841
> *You're starting to sound like John Jones...
> *


Don't be bringin your homie into this lol.


----------



## Skim

Spent 5 hours wetsanding the whole frame last night. If all goes well with the temperature I will have the frame painted today.

I've said it before and I will say it again, molding a frame is no joke. I don't want to do another one for a long long time.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2008, 09:36 AM~12419612
> *Spent 5 hours wetsanding the whole frame last night. If all goes well with the temperature I will have the frame painted today.
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again, molding a frame is no joke. I don't want to do another one for a long long time.
> *


Ahh Dont be a puss.... :biggrin: Its gonna look sick as fuck and thats all that matters.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 13 2008, 09:09 AM~12419527
> *I love people who only know one verse of the bible and try to twist it to justify the sin in their life and the way that they live!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i love people who think the bibles real :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 12 2008, 06:28 PM~12415168
> *God is my father, Jesus is my saviour and brother, and the Holy Spirit is the power inside me.
> *


man get this shit out off the hell bent topic :uh: 



hell bent 61 is some og hood shit, your shit does not belong


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12421409
> *man get this shit out off the hell bent topic :uh:
> hell bent 61 is some og hood shit, your shit does not belong
> *


Word, on money it should say "In Skim We Trust."


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 10 2008, 06:55 PM~12393057
> *a step drill bit would probably work ALOT better
> *


naw,,step bit makes un-necessary holes in the metal below the pan u are taking off...all u need is just the head of the weld knocked down,,or off..if u use step bit(which i did on some stuf) u gotta go back and weld up the holes that u drilled out of the good metal/panels or whatever...and then put the new pan back on...double the work.....grind the spot weld,,or get fat drill bit,and it knocks it down just enuff to pop the pan off and then all u gotta do is grind the rest of the weld off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2008, 11:36 AM~12419612
> *Spent 5 hours wetsanding the whole frame last night. If all goes well with the temperature I will have the frame painted today.
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again, molding a frame is no joke. I don't want to do another one for a long long time.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2008, 04:30 PM~12421409
> *man get this shit out off the hell bent topic :uh:
> hell bent 61 is some og hood shit, your shit does not belong
> *


your avitar is og hood too. last time i check Skim lived on a farm with horses. (nothing wrong with that)


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2008, 08:36 AM~12419612
> *Spent 5 hours wetsanding the whole frame last night. If all goes well with the temperature I will have the frame painted today.
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again, molding a frame is no joke. I don't want to do another one for a long long time.
> *


i know what you mean there bro... its nothing to spend a week on moulding one for paint...ive done a few and it dont get any easier lol lot of finger sanding...


----------



## midwest_swang

Merry Christmas to the 61 Rag Builders! This is how I roll BIOTCH :0


----------



## Skim

Yeah it was bitch. A lot of work for sure bit my frame is painted. Finally. It came out nice but I aint perfect I did get a couple runs only because I painted the top side first, 3 tack coats and one heavier wet coat. Where I messed up is when I rotated it on the rottiserie to paint the bottom, some of the paint dripped where it had welled up in the corners and gave me a couple of runs. 
I didn't get to download the pics yet but I will tomorrow.


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2008, 09:15 PM~12423607
> *Yeah it was bitch. A  lot of work for sure bit my frame is painted. Finally. It came out nice but I aint perfect I did get a couple runs only because I painted the top side first, 3 tack coats and one heavier wet coat. Where I messed up is when I rotated it on the rottiserie to paint the bottom, some of the paint dripped where it had welled up in the corners and gave me a couple of runs.
> I didn't get to download the pics yet but I will tomorrow.
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2008, 10:15 PM~12423607
> *Yeah it was bitch. A  lot of work for sure bit my frame is painted. Finally. It came out nice but I aint perfect I did get a couple runs only because I painted the top side first, 3 tack coats and one heavier wet coat. Where I messed up is when I rotated it on the rottiserie to paint the bottom, some of the paint dripped where it had welled up in the corners and gave me a couple of runs.
> I didn't get to download the pics yet but I will tomorrow.
> *



Pics or it didn't get done!! :0 :0


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 14 2008, 09:59 AM~12425865
> *Pics or it didn't get done!!  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WAzz-up,,, What Brian said XX2


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 14 2008, 08:59 AM~12425865
> *Pics or it didn't get done!!  :0  :0
> *


x61


----------



## Skim




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 07:04 AM~12432948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea!!!!!!  LOL i see you shootin the finger


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

looking good skim, looking reeeeeeaaaaaaaaaal goooooooooood :0   seems like you got a lot going on in the backyard :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 15 2008, 08:19 AM~12433007
> *looking good skim, looking reeeeeeaaaaaaaaaal goooooooooood  :0      seems like you got a lot going on in the backyard  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man its all back yard shit out here. lol


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 08:09 AM~12432964
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out slick !


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 AM~12433068
> *Came out slick !
> *


yeah man I go pick up the chrome 9" rear end and wishbone from my chrome shop today. I cant wait to start putting it all back together.


----------



## Elpintor

:nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMMmmm that looks real nice!! All that chrome is gona look good on the frame. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 15 2008, 10:08 AM~12433196
> *:nicoderm:    :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  DAMMmmm that looks real nice!! All that chrome is gona look good on the frame.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Yeah I should have some pics of the chromed rear end and wishbone tonight.


----------



## redrum702

frame is looking real good skim


----------



## brn2ridelo

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
NEED I SAY MORE


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy: 


Whats Next For The Frame? You Laying Out Some Stripes? Patterns?


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Frame lookin' like gumby n' shit.


----------



## Mr Impala

im gonna move to krum texas shit gets done faster out there!!!! Looking good Skim


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 09:04 AM~12432948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Back to you. :rant: I know it will be put back together soon now. Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2008, 01:24 PM~12435117
> *im gonna move to krum texas shit gets done faster out there!!!! Looking good Skim
> *


 :0 

Thanks Brent but your car got done way faster than mine. I still got a long ways to go.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 04:20 PM~12436025
> *:0
> 
> Thanks Brent but your car got done way faster than mine. I still got a long ways to go.
> *


Mr Impala is right... you already back from the chrome shop? That Quick.


----------



## grandson

:cheesy:


----------



## wired61

NICE......i thought the bubbletop sold on Egay? and whats the wagon doin on trailer? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## lone star

lookin good tony. i wish i had the space u have, i got a letter from HOA about my trailer today i need to move to krum...


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 15 2008, 02:05 PM~12434961
> *Frame lookin' like gumby n' shit.
> *


it does doesnt it


----------



## Skim

picked up some parts from the chrome shop today. My Versailles rear end.


----------



## Skim

wishbone. I still gotta wash off all that chemical shit.


----------



## Skim

ebrake mechanism, fender supports and door latches.


----------



## hugos76

looks good.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 15 2008, 07:09 AM~12432964-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> L(.)(.)KIN GOOD!!! I be back tomorrow to see pics of it together with the chrome on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 12:05 PM~12434961
> *Frame lookin' like gumby n' shit.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2008, 12:24 PM~12435117
> *im gonna move to krum texas shit gets done faster out there!!!! Looking good Skim
> *


what no one can get a car done as fast as u


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Wat Kinda Motor ANd Tranny You Gonna Run?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 11:32 PM~12441520
> *Wat Kinda Motor ANd Tranny You Gonna Run?
> *


 :cheesy: you didnt read the 3o0560795607895 pages?\



an ls1


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 11:32 PM~12441520
> *Wat Kinda Motor ANd Tranny You Gonna Run?
> *



yep LS-1 6.0 litre still debating on the trans though :scrutinize:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Thats Wast Up LS1 Motors Are The Shit!


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 07:29 PM~12438459
> *lookin good tony. i wish i had the space u have, i got a letter from HOA about my trailer today i need to move to krum...
> *


You need to tell them to trailer deez nuts and give them their letter back with dookie on it.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 02:16 AM~12442527
> *You need to tell them to trailer deez nuts and give them their letter back with dookie on it.
> *


FRAME LOOKS GOOD SKIM. I SAW THAT COLOR ON A VW BUS. IN THE VW MAG........ :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Man, you rich


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 09:55 PM~12440277
> *picked up some parts from the chrome shop today. My Versailles rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There was 1 of those with disk brakes for $300.00 here in Austin last week, not chrome of course.

Looking good you putting the guts in yourself?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2008, 08:00 AM~12443604
> *FRAME LOOKS GOOD SKIM. I SAW THAT COLOR ON A VW BUS. IN THE VW MAG........ :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


yep thats the color. 61-63 bug and bus "Turkis Green"




> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 16 2008, 08:07 AM~12443623-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you rich
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: stop that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Dec 16 2008, 08:29 AM~12443693
> *There was 1 of those with disk brakes for $300.00 here in Austin last week, not chrome of course.
> 
> Looking good you putting the guts in yourself?
> *


you should have jumped on it for that price. They go for close to a grand or more at the swap meet. Yeah the it wil be reassembeled right here in the shop.


----------



## Austin Ace

Its from 70's full size lincoln. bolt pattern is 5 on 5.5". width is 63.5". gear ratio is 2,73 63.5" is that the one?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 16 2008, 08:58 AM~12443808
> *Its from 70's full size lincoln. bolt pattern is 5 on 5.5". width is 63.5". gear ratio is 2,73 63.5" is that the one?
> *


its gotta be from a 77-78 Lincoln Versailles


----------



## Austin Ace

Or is this it? 

9 inch rear end with disc brakes, no calipers, 3.25 gear, 58 1/2 inches between flanges


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 09:04 AM~12443826
> *its gotta be from a 77-78 Lincoln Versailles
> *


So how do you tell?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12440277
> *picked up some parts from the chrome shop today. My Versailles rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Lookin Good Skim... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 16 2008, 09:06 AM~12443833
> *Or is this it?
> 
> 9 inch rear end with disc brakes, no calipers, 3.25 gear, 58 1/2 inches between flanges
> *


yeah 58" where the wheels bolt up. 










the housing on a Versaille is similar to impala but a little thicker looking.

check out the link.


http://www.fordfalcon2000.com/restoration/restoration.htm


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking real good....now with frame and rear end time to start assembling that bad boy! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 09:16 AM~12443889
> *yeah 58" where the wheels bolt up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the housing on a Versaille is similar to impala but a little thicker looking.
> 
> check out the link.
> http://www.fordfalcon2000.com/restoration/restoration.htm
> *


 :werd: The guy said it was out of a 77 Lincoln.


----------



## redrum702

YO SKIM ARE YOU THANKING ABOUT USING A 4L60E TRANNY


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 09:09 AM~12432964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Came out hell of nice, Skim...... much respect on a bad ass build.*


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 09:42 AM~12443739
> *yep thats the color. 61-63 bug and bus "Turkis Green"
> *


I GUESS I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT FOUND THE COLOR WERE YOU GOT IT FROM.... :biggrin: :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

hey you got that farme together yet?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 12:36 AM~12442239
> *yep LS-1 6.0 litre still debating on the trans though :scrutinize:
> *


700 r4 with a kit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Dec 16 2008, 09:40 AM~12444039
> *YO SKIM ARE YOU THANKING ABOUT USING A 4L60E TRANNY
> *


That's what trans I've seen used the most with this conversion in the impalas. :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 02:45 PM~12446475
> *That's what trans I've seen used the most with this conversion in the impalas. :0
> *


electronic transmissions :thumbsdown: put something behind that motor that can handle the power shall u ever decide to use it


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good skim  frame looks good


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2008, 12:53 PM~12445628
> *I GUESS I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT FOUND THE COLOR WERE YOU GOT IT FROM.... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh: he said were he was going to get the color from months before he painted it :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Thanks everybody. Gonna start reasembling the rear end putting all the axles and 3rd member back together.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 11:55 PM~12440277
> *picked up some parts from the chrome shop today. My Versailles rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

looking nice


----------



## Coca Pearl

CHECK OUT THE VDUB SKIM........... :0 








[/quote]


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 10:53 AM~12453961
> *Thanks everybody. Gonna start reasembling the rear end putting all the axles and 3rd member back together.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 08:53 AM~12453961
> *Thanks everybody. Gonna start reasembling the rear end putting all the axles and 3rd member back together.
> *


----------



## scrapin82regal

Damn skim u stay busy. lookin real good


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 07:09 AM~12432964
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BadMoFo5375

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 13 2008, 12:37 AM~12418696
> *and for the record there, bible thumper, doesnt it say in genesis, " i have given you all the seed bearing plants on earth to use?"  maybe its worded differently...
> *


Actually thats from CYPRESS HILL / BLACK SUNDAY /TRACK 9 / LEGALIZE IT
:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

any chrome on the frame yet?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 18 2008, 06:37 PM~12468297
> *any chrome on the frame yet?
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> CHECK OUT THE VDUB SKIM........... :0


[/quote]
Yep Thats Mr Warehouse on heres rig :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 18 2008, 03:37 PM~12468297
> *any chrome on the frame yet?
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 18 2008, 05:37 PM~12468297
> *any chrome on the frame yet?
> *


Not yet but we just pulled the frame off the rotisserie tonight. It was a bitch. When I bought the frame it was already on the rottiserie and it was welded to it in the front and the back so we had to cut it off the rotisserie. I will have to clean it up and touch up those spots but now its sitting on 4 jackstands with towels on them. 

I still need to order my driveshaft for it and get the yoke that goes from the Ford 9" rear end to the Chevrolet drive shaft. I know there is a part number somebody mentioned. I need it if anybody knows.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2008, 09:05 PM~12471549
> *Not yet but we just pulled the frame off the rotisserie tonight. It was a bitch. When I bought the frame it was already on the rottiserie and it was welded to it in the front and the back so we had to gut it off the rotisserie. I will have to clean it up and touch up those spots but now its sitting on 4 jackstands with towels on them.
> 
> I still need to order my driveshaft for it and get the yoke that goes from the Ford 9" rear end to the Chevrolet drive shaft. I know there is a part number somebody mentioned. I need it if anybody knows.
> *



Sure looking good homie.


----------



## ROBERTO G

Yep Thats Mr Warehouse on heres rig :cheesy:
[/quote]
i saw some by the the reliant arena here in houston. did they have a show or something?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2008, 11:05 PM~12471549
> *Not yet but we just pulled the frame off the rotisserie tonight. It was a bitch. When I bought the frame it was already on the rottiserie and it was welded to it in the front and the back so we had to gut it off the rotisserie. I will have to clean it up and touch up those spots but now its sitting on 4 jackstands with towels on them.
> 
> I still need to order my driveshaft for it and get the yoke that goes from the Ford 9" rear end to the Chevrolet drive shaft. I know there is a part number somebody mentioned. I need it if anybody knows.
> *


are you talking bout this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-9-Inch...sspagenameZWDVW
or this heavier duty one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-9-Inch...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2008, 11:05 PM~12471549
> *Not yet but we just pulled the frame off the rotisserie tonight. It was a bitch. When I bought the frame it was already on the rottiserie and it was welded to it in the front and the back so we had to gut it off the rotisserie. I will have to clean it up and touch up those spots but now its sitting on 4 jackstands with towels on them.
> 
> I still need to order my driveshaft for it and get the yoke that goes from the Ford 9" rear end to the Chevrolet drive shaft. I know there is a part number somebody mentioned. I need it if anybody knows.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 18 2008, 11:36 PM~12471993
> *are you talking bout this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-9-Inch...sspagenameZWDVW
> or this heavier duty one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-9-Inch...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


865-363-5755

Thanks Im going to call him and order it tomorrow!


----------



## RAGTOP 61

Looking good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 13 2008, 10:09 AM~12419527
> *I love people who only know one verse of the bible and try to twist it to justify the sin in their life and the way that they live!!!!!!!!!!
> *



weed grows. in soil. the only twisting i will do is some of that fine cheebah in a ricepaper joint.

dont flip the script on me. everyone knows hemp will solve a lot of the worlds problems. you must be one of those fucking religious psycho nuts.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> CHECK OUT THE VDUB SKIM........... :0


[/quote]


whats the one on the back? that shits illmatic!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BadMoFo5375_@Dec 18 2008, 11:38 AM~12464795
> *Actually thats from CYPRESS HILL / BLACK SUNDAY /TRACK 9 / LEGALIZE IT
> :biggrin:
> *



yeah he says genesis 1 twelve i have give you all of the seed bearing plants on earth to use. but i looked it up in the bible and it basically stated the same thing, in genesis. its just worded differently. 

but whatever, bible or not. i only smoke chiba. i dont drink or do any other drugs. so those religious freaks can f*ck off.


----------



## Skim

whats the one on the back? that shits illmatic!
[/quote]
its called a kemperink box bus. 

While Im here, im gonna post up an old school pic from 10 years ago one of my club members single cab truck lifted... same dude that owns that black body dropped dually with the 62 impala dash and interior.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> whats the one on the back? that shits illmatic!


its called a kemperink box bus. 

While Im here, im gonna post up an old school pic from 10 years ago one of my club members single cab truck lifted... same dude that owns that black body dropped dually with the 62 impala dash and interior.




































[/quote]


fuckin sweet. i wonder what kemperkink translates too?


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> whats the one on the back? that shits illmatic!


its called a kemperink box bus. 

While Im here, im gonna post up an old school pic from 10 years ago one of my club members single cab truck lifted... same dude that owns that black body dropped dually with the 62 impala dash and interior.




































[/quote]
Damn Skim,that fucker is hard!I miss my RHD Single!It was a 56 primered gray with the paisa toro's on the doors.I use to roll that fucker everywhere,bombing,gangbanging,swapmeets,punks shows,out here to New Mexico,Tijuas,Solvang,924 Gilman in the bay,Phx,the valley to mob markers........like I said everywhere!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> whats the one on the back? that shits illmatic!


its called a kemperink box bus. 

While Im here, im gonna post up an old school pic from 10 years ago one of my club members single cab truck lifted... same dude that owns that black body dropped dually with the 62 impala dash and interior.




































[/quote]
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2008, 12:21 AM~12472554
> *865-363-5755
> 
> Thanks Im going to call him and order it tomorrow!
> *





























Seriously though......that cab goes hard as fuck!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2008, 11:05 PM~12471549
> *Not yet but we just pulled the frame off the rotisserie tonight. It was a bitch. When I bought the frame it was already on the rottiserie and it was welded to it in the front and the back so we had to cut it off the rotisserie. I will have to clean it up and touch up those spots but now its sitting on 4 jackstands with towels on them.
> 
> I still need to order my driveshaft for it and get the yoke that goes from the Ford 9" rear end to the Chevrolet drive shaft. I know there is a part number somebody mentioned. I need it if anybody knows.
> *


All that time for typing and no time for pix????????


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2008, 01:21 AM~12472554
> *865-363-5755
> 
> Thanks Im going to call him and order it tomorrow!
> *


Tony-

Hold off on the yoke. We can get it when you get the driveshaft done. 1310, 1330 and 1350 yokes are available. the stock driveshaft uses 1310, which is small and the 1350 is the largest. I am running a 1350 chromemoly yoke on my Moser rear.
Plus you need the spline count (28 or 35).


----------



## redrum702




----------



## Jd's64impala

any new updates Skim?


----------



## Wizzard

Damn that frame is looking good! :0  








Its getting close to assembling no? 
Merry christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## --JUICE--

> its called a kemperink box bus.
> 
> While Im here, im gonna post up an old school pic from 10 years ago one of my club members single cab truck lifted... same dude that owns that black body dropped dually with the 62 impala dash and interior.


fuckin sweet. i wonder what kemperkink translates too?









[/quote]
skim i know u like those old buses ,theres a house in athens by a small road theres probably about 20 old bugs and buses behind that fense next time i go over there ill snap a pic ,im thinkin of goin by and gettin one for my old man ,he sold his to buy me my 1st ride back in the day.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

:happysad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 19 2008, 07:09 PM~12478806
> *skim i know u like those old buses ,theres a house in athens by a small road theres probably about 20 old bugs and buses behind that fense next time i go over there ill snap a pic ,im thinkin of goin by and gettin one for my old man ,he sold his to buy me my 1st ride back in the day.
> *


cool Lmk. Im always down for busses. Ive got my 23 window and next I'll be working on my 52 split window. I was chillin by my homie Rich's split in Vegas just waiting for the day I bust out mine :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

[/quote]
skim i know u like those old buses ,theres a house in athens by a small road theres probably about 20 old bugs and buses behind that fense next time i go over there ill snap a pic ,im thinkin of goin by and gettin one for my old man ,he sold his to buy me my 1st ride back in the day.
[/quote]

If you take skim there hes gonna go on a shoppng spree.... :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

skim i know u like those old buses ,theres a house in athens by a small road theres probably about 20 old bugs and buses behind that fense next time i go over there ill snap a pic ,im thinkin of goin by and gettin one for my old man ,he sold his to buy me my 1st ride back in the day.
[/quote]

If you take skim there hes gonna go on a shoppng spree.... :biggrin:
[/quote]
i bet it wont take much to get them theyre been sittin there for at least 10 years,as long as i get to choose one for my pops well be cool.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## fabian

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brayz

hey skim can you donate to the united ***** i need a rag 61 impala college fund thank you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

:0 
Well I have one more day of work after this and I can start on assembling the rear end. I did already order my A arm bushings for the uppers and lowers. Now I have to try to install them and I heard its no fun.


----------



## Skim

:0 double post


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2008, 12:22 PM~12489935
> *:0
> Well I have one more day of work after this and I can start on assembling the rear end. I did already order my A arm bushings for the uppers and lowers. Now I have to try to install them and I heard its no fun.
> *


a machine shop can press them in.saves you time and trouble


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2008, 12:22 PM~12489935
> *:0
> Well I have one more day of work after this and I can start on assembling the rear end. I did already order my A arm bushings for the uppers and lowers. Now I have to try to install them and I heard its no fun.
> *


 its easy, i dont like using a press either, especially on chrome, its way to powerful. If your using the energy suspension bushings all you have to do is take the rubbers out of the sleeves first, then start by putting one sleeve on one side of each a arm, then put the cross shafts in to place and then go ahead and install the other sleeve, then put the rubbers in place last, they slide in easy with a little lube. another thing that i needed to do was just grind a tiny bit away on the new sleeves where it seats to the arm, just a tiny bit, cause the energy sleeves are slightly bigger, go ahead and put the micrometer on them, lol  

a dead blow hammer and some rags is what i used


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 21 2008, 05:34 PM~12491462
> *its easy, i dont like using a press either, especially on chrome, its way to powerful. If your using the energy suspension bushings all you have to do is take the rubbers out of the sleeves first, then start by putting one sleeve on one side of each a arm, then put the cross shafts in to place and then go ahead and install the other sleeve, then put the rubbers in place last, they slide in easy with a little lube. another thing that i needed to do was just grind a tiny bit away on the new sleeves where it seats to the arm, just a tiny bit, cause the energy sleeves are slightly bigger, go ahead and put the micrometer on them, lol
> 
> a dead blow hammer and some rags is what i used
> *


 :uh: for some reason sounds a little like bob ross








:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 21 2008, 07:34 PM~12491462
> *its easy, i dont like using a press either, especially on chrome, its way to powerful. If your using the energy suspension bushings all you have to do is take the rubbers out of the sleeves first, then start by putting one sleeve on one side of each a arm, then put the cross shafts in to place and then go ahead and install the other sleeve, then put the rubbers in place last, they slide in easy with a little lube. another thing that i needed to do was just grind a tiny bit away on the new sleeves where it seats to the arm, just a tiny bit, cause the energy sleeves are slightly bigger, go ahead and put the micrometer on them, lol
> 
> a dead blow hammer and some rags is what i used
> *


yup, i prefer to dremmel the hole in the a arm though, more meat.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

when i did my bushings i found a piece of pipe that was jsut big enough to fit over the hole the buchings go in....i put that and the arm and the bushing in a table vise and then slowly put tightened it....its kinda hard to explain but was easy to do....


----------



## midwest_swang

Just picked up another 4 door 61 if you or your boys need anything hit me up


----------



## Black86Cutty

All Those Would Work, I Used A Hammer And 2 By 4 For Support On My Dads 63


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 21 2008, 09:13 PM~12493520
> *:uh: for some reason sounds a little like bob ross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

thanks for the pointers fellas.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 19 2008, 12:19 AM~12472534
> *pics or it didnt happen :0
> *



here you go, frame on jackstands.





































that chain is not on the frame its just hanging from the lifts so I put a towel there so it didnt touch the frame.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 21 2008, 05:34 PM~12491462
> *its easy, i dont like using a press either, especially on chrome, its way to powerful. If your using the energy suspension bushings all you have to do is take the rubbers out of the sleeves first, then start by putting one sleeve on one side of each a arm, then put the cross shafts in to place and then go ahead and install the other sleeve, then put the rubbers in place last, they slide in easy with a little lube. another thing that i needed to do was just grind a tiny bit away on the new sleeves where it seats to the arm, just a tiny bit, cause the energy sleeves are slightly bigger, go ahead and put the micrometer on them, lol
> 
> a dead blow hammer and some rags is what i used
> *


thats what I bought was the Energy bushings. I dont want to bang up the chrome but I will figure it out Im sure.



















I just realized i had 2 different styles of cross shafts so I have a couple pairs getting chromed that match.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

aww shit


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 04:48 PM~12501687
> *here you go, frame on jackstands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that chain is not on the frame its just hanging from the lifts so I put a towel there so it didnt touch the frame.
> *


Nice


----------



## lone star

damn tony if u worried about a chain on the frame....dont drive the car :biggrin:


----------



## Jd's64impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 08:10 PM~12501844
> *thats what I bought was the Energy bushings. I dont want to bang up the chrome but I will figure it out Im sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized i had 2 different styles of cross shafts so I have a couple pairs getting chromed that match.
> *



skim man those are tite as hell what would you charge me to reinforce my a arms and notch them pm me plz


----------



## 6Deuced

frame looks hella clean skim!! now please tell me how in the hell you get people to bid 265.00 for a pair of door latch strikers??????????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 22 2008, 08:29 PM~12502502
> *frame looks hella clean skim!! now please tell me how in the hell you get people to bid 265.00 for a pair of door latch strikers??????????
> *


i dont know.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 22 2008, 08:16 PM~12502417
> *skim man those are tite as hell what would you charge me to reinforce my a arms and notch them pm me plz
> *


I had Arrelio at A&M customs build the a arms and I sent them to the chrome shop afterwards.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 22 2008, 09:29 PM~12502502
> *how in the hell you get people to bid 265.00 for a pair of door latch strikers??????????
> *


Sales 101  :worship: :around: :wow: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Jd's64impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 09:44 PM~12502651
> *I had Arrelio at A&M customs build the a arms and I sent them to the chrome shop afterwards.
> *


 do you have a number or web sight where i can contact him pm it to me if you can


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 22 2008, 08:57 PM~12503372
> *do you have a number or web sight where i can contact him pm it to me if you can
> *


Arelio 817-532-8013


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 11:58 PM~12440328
> *ebrake mechanism, fender supports and door latches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post a pix of that truck im tired of looking at the tailgate :roflmao:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 06:48 PM~12501687
> *here you go, frame on jackstands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that chain is not on the frame its just hanging from the lifts so I put a towel there so it didnt touch the frame.
> *


VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!










maybe one year for me


----------



## madmanmone61

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 22 2008, 09:29 PM~12502502
> *frame looks hella clean skim!! now please tell me how in the hell you get people to bid 265.00 for a pair of door latch strikers??????????
> *


He autographs them! Prices double with a celebrity autograph!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 22 2008, 08:52 PM~12502716
> *Sales 101   :worship:  :around:  :wow:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Its that German Folks Hustle mentality.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9891935
> *I'm selling my 2000 chromed out Lincoln. How much u think I can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


HOLYSHIT :uh:


----------



## Skim

here you go fernie..


----------



## FiveNine619

dam!!
gfk


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## wired61

:0 :0 :0 that truck gots impala interior :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 23 2008, 12:38 AM~12505042
> *:0  :0  :0 that truck gots impala interior :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah I was explaining to fernie how the guys in my VW club are also into other cars. The guys who started our club in 82 own and built that dualy (same guy who owns that VW truck with hydros a couple pages back) and also that 40 ford and Rich who owns that silver 62 SS rag and I have my 61 rag.


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 12:41 AM~12505068
> *yeah I was explaining to fernie how the guys in my VW club are also into other cars. The guys who started our club in 82 own and built that dualy (same guy who owns that VW truck with hydros a couple pages back) and also that 40 ford and Rich who owns that silver 62 SS rag and I have my 61 rag.
> *


very nice....i like that vdub truck u got,,,what are those called?besides vw truck..lol..and what years produced?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 23 2008, 12:48 AM~12505122
> *very nice....i like that vdub truck u got,,,what are those called?besides vw truck..lol..and what years produced?
> *


single cab and double cab 
single cabs came out in late 1949-67


















doublecabs from 58-67


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM THOSE ARE SIC!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

FRAME CAME OUT TITS SKIM! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

Get in the shop and put it back together now


----------



## fabian

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 23 2008, 03:06 AM~12505249
> *DAM THOSE ARE SIC!
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

Its supposed to be sunny and about 60 tomorrow so hopefully I can get some shit accomplished finally. :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 08:08 PM~12511268
> *Its supposed to be sunny and  about 60 tomorrow so hopefully I can get some shit accomplished finally. :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:

Texas weather sucks. One day its freezing, and the next it's sunny. 

Can't wait to see what you do tomorrow. Good job Skim.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 08:08 PM~12511268
> *Its supposed to be sunny and  about 60 tomorrow so hopefully I can get some shit accomplished finally. :uh:
> *


so what tranny did you decide the 4l60e or its mechanical counterpart the 700r4 like i said


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 02:05 AM~12505234
> *single cab and double cab
> single cabs came out in late 1949-67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doublecabs from 58-67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they made single and double cabs after 67


----------



## 41bowtie

> here you go fernie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw something similar to this at the junkjard, vw with a split window in the back?
> 
> are they worth alot of money?
> 
> 
> there was also one them little ones that look like porches.
> 
> looking good skim


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: whats up skin :wave:


----------



## _BANDIT_

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by _BANDIT__@Dec 23 2008, 10:14 PM~12511877
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 23 2008, 08:38 PM~12511541
> *they made single and double cabs after 67
> *


yeah but those are known as fat chicks so they dont count.


----------



## Elpintor

* Have A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Skim  :wave: *


----------



## Skim

Thanks Danny! same to you and your family!

Man my bushings came in today. They sent me some shit that didnt look right. It was supposed to be for the upper and lower control arms and they sent me some shit for a 90 ford escort or some shit :angry:


----------



## 64 Drop

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 02:27 AM~12504964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2008, 06:07 PM~12519972
> *Thanks Danny! same to you and your family!
> 
> Man my bushings came in today. They sent me some shit that didnt look right. It was supposed to be for the upper and lower control arms and they sent me some shit for a 90 ford escort or some shit :angry:
> *


make it fit lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

pics? my boy needs new bushings for an 86 escort wagon lol.


----------



## CHUCC

90 ford escorts is the new 61 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 25 2008, 09:37 AM~12523929
> *90 ford escorts is the new 61  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## michaels29

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 25 2008, 10:37 AM~12523929
> *90 ford escorts is the new 61  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey im lookin fo one to add to my throw back collection.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

I wish I could say I did some stuff but I kinda chilled out for the holiday, although I did put in work on my wagon today. Pics in the other topic.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 25 2008, 10:37 AM~12523929
> *90 ford escorts is the new 61  :biggrin:
> *


an 88 escort GT was one of my first cars!! i bought some 13x7 bolts ons for it and they was the wrong bolt pattern i was pissed lol


----------



## 64 Drop

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 25 2008, 01:37 PM~12523929
> *90 ford escorts is the new 61  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 25 2008, 10:20 PM~12528238
> *an 88 escort GT was one of my first cars!! i bought some 13x7 bolts ons for it and they was the wrong bolt pattern i was pissed lol
> *



hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 12:05 AM~12505234
> *single cab and double cab
> single cabs came out in late 1949-67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Primo has one of these as his shop truck  he owns his own vw shop its been awhile since i been their :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SUP SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jd's64impala

any new pics skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 27 2008, 06:04 PM~12538503
> *any new pics skim
> *


Not yet. I have been laying low for the holidays and then back to work but after tomorrow Im off for a few days so u know its going down.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 09:35 PM~12539464
> *Not yet. I have been laying low for the holidays and then back to work but after tomorrow Im off for a few days so u know its going down.
> *



Get to work.... I need to see some pics of progress fool :biggrin:


----------



## 64 Drop

TTT :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 23 2008, 08:13 PM~12511868
> *:biggrin: whats up skin :wave:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

Foreskim? :dunno:





:roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2008, 07:47 PM~12519838
> *yeah but those are known as fat chicks so they dont count.
> *


i like them, up until the late seventies when they changed styles again. 72 and older for me. except for this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 02:33 AM~12558291
> *fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.
> *


But where are the pics you took before it broke?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The phail is strong with this one


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 03:33 AM~12558291
> *fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.
> *




:tears:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 02:33 AM~12558291
> *fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.
> *


Same thing happend to me when i dropped mine.....


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 09:33 AM~12558291
> *fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 07:10 PM~12501844
> *thats what I bought was the Energy bushings. I dont want to bang up the chrome but I will figure it out Im sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized i had 2 different styles of cross shafts so I have a couple pairs getting chromed that match.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT for the Homie!!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 01:33 AM~12558291
> *fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.
> *


Kodak?? Mine did the same


----------



## hotstuff5964

canowned


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Go buy a new camera! :biggrin:


----------



## Jd's64impala

question skim does anyone make repro front fenders and hoods for the 61's


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 31 2008, 01:08 PM~12570116
> *question skim does anyone make repro front fenders and hoods for the 61's
> *


negative. you have to get good used. They barely started making 62 fenders a couple months ago.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 30 2008, 08:27 AM~12558954
> *But where are the pics you took before it broke?
> *


they are trapped in the camera. That camera was about 2 years old but I took almost 2000 pics of just the car so its time for a new one.


Last night I got the chrome rear end all together. I just have to install the calipers and brakes and then paint the 3rd member. Im debating should I paint it the color of the car or black?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Do you have a memory card reader or is there one built into your printer? I think most people here will settle for camera phone pics.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 05:22 PM~12572051
> *they are trapped in the camera. That camera was about 2 years old but I took almost 2000 pics of just the car so its time for a new one.
> Last night I got the chrome rear end all together. I just have to install the calipers and brakes and then paint the 3rd member. Im debating should I paint it the color of the car or black?
> *


Money Green, like the color of your car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## regal ryda

I need the name of the guy who did you blasting Skim, or we can take my deuce by there.....I like the later betta.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

clear your pm box skim... ****** sends a pm with a full box
:uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2008, 10:41 PM~12574083
> *Money Green, like the color of your car.
> *




:yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2008, 07:41 PM~12574083
> *Money Green, like the color of your car.
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

im bummed because i have no camera.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 06:22 PM~12572051
> *they are trapped in the camera. That camera was about 2 years old but I took almost 2000 pics of just the car so its time for a new one.
> Last night I got the chrome rear end all together. I just have to install the calipers and brakes and then paint the 3rd member. Im debating should I paint it the color of the car or black?*


Color Of The Car...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 01:33 AM~12558291
> *fuckin camera broke tonight. The lense wont retract and it says "Lens Error" on the screen. I think used it to death.
> *


SOWNEDNY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12580947
> *im bummed because i have no camera.
> *


Lil bum


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 1 2009, 10:46 PM~12580960
> *Color Of The Car...
> *


x2!


----------



## Skim

Im going to get a new camera at best buy tonight.


----------



## Skim

Bought a new digital camera just now :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

picspicspicspicspicspics :cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 07:27 PM~12587604
> *Bought a new digital camera just now :biggrin:
> *



take some pics of the old one skim lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 2 2009, 08:41 AM~12583108
> *Lil bum
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 2 2009, 07:30 PM~12587618
> *picspicspicspicspicspics :cheesy:
> *


Im still trying to figure out how to work it :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12588317
> *Im still trying to figure out how to work it :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :buttkick: hno: :loco: :machinegun: :scrutinize:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 11:02 PM~12588317
> *Im still trying to figure out how to work it :biggrin:
> *


u can bring a 61 rag back from the scrap yard, but a piece of plastic has you stumped?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 2 2009, 09:54 PM~12588813
> *u can bring a 61 rag back from the scrap yard, but a piece of plastic has you stumped?
> *


idiot savant. 

Actually I got this new camera all figured out. since its the same brand I just used the memory card in it from the old one.  I'll post up some daytime pics by tomorrow evening.


----------



## FiveNine619

DCsDrtqhclA&feature=related


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 2 2009, 07:41 AM~12583108
> *Lil bum
> *


 :uh: cum get sum


----------



## Reyna Bros

How's it been Skim?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2009, 05:11 AM~12588997
> *I'll post up some daytime pics by tomorrow evening.
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wired61

its passed time for pics :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 3 2009, 07:32 PM~12596259
> *its passed time for pics :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 3 2009, 08:32 PM~12596259
> *its passed time for pics :angry:
> *


wheres your pics? :scrutinize:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 3 2009, 09:21 PM~12596706
> *wheres your pics? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :x


----------



## DUVAL

HERE U GO BRO..THOUGHT U MIGHT LIKE A TURBO


----------



## sic713

sup skim. lets do this..


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by wired61+Jan 3 2009, 09:32 PM~12596259-->
> 
> 
> 
> its passed time for pics :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> X3.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 3 2009, 10:21 PM~12596706
> *wheres your pics? :scrutinize:
> *



X2.


----------



## Skim

Im sorry I didn't get a chance to post them last night but I will tonight. Its just some of the rear end I've been assembling.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 08:58 AM~12600245
> *Im sorry I didn't get a chance to post them last night but I will tonight. Its just some of the rear end I've been assembling.
> *



Damn Dude, I leave town for 2 weeks and you show no progress!!! What's up with that?????


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 4 2009, 12:35 PM~12600667
> *Damn Dude, I leave town for 2 weeks and you show no progress!!!  What's up with that?????
> *


you're the wind beneath his wings...LOL.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 2 2009, 09:54 PM~12588813
> *u can bring a 61 rag back from the scrap yard, but a piece of plastic has you stumped?
> *


no shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 2 2009, 08:54 PM~12588813
> *u can bring a 61 rag back from the scrap yard, but a piece of plastic has you stumped?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 08:58 AM~12600245
> *Im sorry I didn't get a chance to post them last night but I will tonight. Its just some of the rear end I've been assembling.
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

since the frame was welded to the rotisserie when I bought it, and I painted it on the rotisserie, that meant I had to cut the frame off once we were finished, therefore I will have to spot in the front and rear of the frame.


----------



## Skim

rear wishbone set up.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

started putting that ford 9" versailles rear end together. This is why I was wondering what color to paint the 3rd member. Its ugly compared to the rest.


----------



## Skim

of course the rear end is hella dirty but it will be cleaned up after I strip and paint the center.


----------



## hotstuff5964

paint it to match


what else would you paint it? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

random pics, testing out the new camera










scrap pile


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 4 2009, 06:08 PM~12603877
> *paint it to match
> what else would you paint it? :dunno:
> *


I thought gloss black but yeah that wouldnt go with the rest.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:07 PM~12603868
> *of course the rear end is hella dirty but it will be cleaned up after I strip and paint the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


while u r painting the center pumpkin u might want to paint in there under where the trailing arms mount, maybe black...cuz that area usually gets rusty not matter what you do.....unless they polish and plate the shit out of it...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 06:13 PM~12603931
> *while u r painting the center pumpkin u might want to paint in there under where the trailing arms mount, maybe black...cuz that area usually gets rusty not matter what you do.....unless they polish and plate the shit out of it...
> *


yep i noticed that on a lot of chrome rear ends. I did polish the hell out of the axle tubes before I welded the Impala mounts on the rear end so it would be shiny under that part.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 06:11 PM~12603906
> *I thought gloss black but yeah that wouldnt go with the rest.
> *


turquoise with chrome/stainless nuts :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


i hate chrome nuts and bolts, i avoid them and use stainless whenever possible


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 4 2009, 06:20 PM~12603983
> *turquoise with chrome/stainless nuts  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> i hate chrome nuts and bolts, i avoid them and use stainless whenever possible
> *


you know where I can find those in stainless because I know they are hardened steel with the tops pressed in so they cant back off.


----------



## wired61

¿Cuánto cuesta?


----------



## Skim

I was gonna save the passenger quarter panel complete


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 06:22 PM~12603998
> *you know where I can find those in stainless because I know they are hardened steel with the tops pressed in so they cant back off.
> *


nah i sure dont man.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Clean


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

LOOKIN SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 06:48 PM~12604278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean
> *


X2


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 06:02 PM~12603820
> *rear wishbone set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seen it done like that


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 4 2009, 07:48 PM~12605012
> *never seen it done like that
> *


 yeah I counter sank those threaded things into the frame about 3" deep then welded it all the way around.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 08:07 PM~12605261
> *yeah I counter sank those threaded things into the frame about 3" deep then welded it all the way around.
> *


its clean thats for sure


----------



## Hialeah56

this looks like it would make a bad ass shop couch( not painted just like that with some pitted as chrome and crazed lights)


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Look'n good Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 4 2009, 09:18 PM~12606168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Looking good!!! cant wait to see the frame as a green and chrome roller!



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:06 PM~12603850
> *started putting that ford 9" versailles rear end together. This is why I was wondering what color to paint the 3rd member. Its ugly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why not chrome?











> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:10 PM~12603896
> *random pics, testing out the new camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrap pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are the parts of the quarters over the rear wheels good? if so pm me prices!! wired61 can get those rear peices he needs


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:22 PM~12603998
> *you know where I can find those in stainless because I know they are hardened steel with the tops pressed in so they cant back off.
> *


Skim, 
Try the below link. They sell complete stainless kits for the entire car. I just bought a complete kit last week for my 59' and it was around $600. If the specific bolts you are looking for are not in the kit; then send them what you need and they can get it for you.

http://www.totallystainless.com/


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:03 PM~12603835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 no reinforcement of the trailing arm mounting tabs????


----------



## Infamous James

:0 damn SKIM this shit is off the hoooooooook


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:06 PM~12603850
> *started putting that ford 9" versailles rear end together. This is why I was wondering what color to paint the 3rd member. Its ugly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can Always Paint It The Same Color As The Frame, Just My Two Cents


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 5 2009, 01:20 AM~12603983
> *turquoise with chrome/stainless nuts  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:
Lookin good Skim!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Jan 4 2009, 07:48 PM~12604278-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Jan 4 2009, 08:47 PM~12604988
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 5 2009, 12:20 AM~12608242
> *:0 no reinforcement of the trailing arm mounting tabs????
> *


they are completely welded all the way around foolio didnt you remember the old pics :0 220 turned up on high, fat ass beads including the holes on the insides dont trip.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 5 2009, 12:13 AM~12608170
> *Skim,
> Try the below link.  They sell complete stainless kits for the entire car.  I just bought a complete kit last week for my 59' and it was around $600.  If the specific bolts you are looking for are not in the kit; then send them what you need and they can get it for you.
> 
> http://www.totallystainless.com/
> *


Thanks for that. Ive sen there kits before, Im gonna check on those bolts.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 4 2009, 11:56 PM~12608009
> *Looking good!!! cant wait to see the frame as a green and chrome roller!
> Why not chrome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are the parts of the quarters over the rear wheels good? if so pm me prices!! wired61 can get those rear peices he needs
> *


nah man, I aint fuckin with taking the 3rd member apart. With these Lincoln Versailles rear ends I have heard way too many nightmares about it throwing everything off when you try to put it all back together, shit is set a certain way from the factory and I didnt want to mess with it. Lotta people tell me they cant get the settings back to factory specs and the rear end winds going down the road. I'll pass.


----------



## WEST UP

SIK WIT IT!!!


----------



## -SUPER62-

Shits lookin good Skim....coming out tight as fuk... :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:03 PM~12603835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what bolts did u use to bolt up the lowers some grade 8 looks good skim


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:10 PM~12603896
> *random pics, testing out the new camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrap pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one of them tanks?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 05:02 PM~12603820
> *rear wishbone set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you may want to reinforce those tabs for the wishbone. I have seen them rip right off the frame


----------



## Impslap

Frame looks killer! Was the frame reinforced with 1/4" or 3/16" steel? I'm curious to know if that makes a difference when going the extra mile to mold/smooth it.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 11:22 AM~12610376
> *you may want to reinforce those tabs for the wishbone. I have seen them rip right off the frame
> *


i dont think they will with just some lay and play


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 5 2009, 11:57 AM~12611168
> *i dont think they will with just some lay and play
> *


may not but always better to be safe rather than sorry later. I believe when blackmagic sells them even for street applications they have the gussets on them.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 12:17 PM~12611351
> *may not but always better to be safe rather than sorry later. I believe when blackmagic sells them even for street applications they have the gussets on them.
> *


he said he recessed in about 3 inches


----------



## BIG RED

:0 500 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 5 2009, 01:39 PM~12611560
> *he said he recessed in about 3 inches
> *


and there in at least 1/4 inch on the frame im sure with a good penetrated weld all the way around 


they shouldnt go anywhere


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 5 2009, 03:50 PM~12611663
> *and there in at least 1/4  inch on the frame  im sure  with a good penetrated weld all the way around
> they shouldnt go anywhere
> *


shit still dont look safe


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 5 2009, 05:43 PM~12613747
> *shit still dont look safe
> *


skims no dummy im sure they are stout


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 01:17 PM~12611351
> *may not but always better to be safe rather than sorry later. I believe when blackmagic sells them even for street applications they have the gussets on them.
> *


I don't know if you seen but I used a hole saw and cut the holes into the frame and countersank those mounts in almost 2.5 inches deep on each side then welded them all the way around so its got more holding it in than you might think. Trust me, they aren't just sitting on top of the frame, they go about 2 inches deep into the insde of the frame.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by medici78_@Jan 5 2009, 11:46 AM~12610527
> *Frame looks killer! Was the frame reinforced with 1/4" or 3/16" steel? I'm curious to know if that makes a difference when going the extra mile to mold/smooth it.
> *


3.16ths its a lot of work but it also depends on how good the welds are too.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 5 2009, 05:43 PM~12613747
> *shit still dont look safe
> *


 :uh: ok and 2 little tabs on the side of those not to mention welded directly on top of the frame looks safer to you?


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 09:02 AM~12609916
> *nah man, I aint fuckin with taking the 3rd member apart. With these Lincoln Versailles rear ends I have heard way too many nightmares about it throwing everything off when you try to put it all back together, shit is set a certain way from the factory and I didnt want to mess with it. Lotta people tell me they cant get the settings back to factory specs and the rear end winds going down the road. I'll pass.
> *


you gotta be really precise setting the backlash and gear pattern on the ford rear ends, its not a big job just alot of experience and technique is needed, and the right shims, :0 find a old timer whos got the tools and know the tricks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 5 2009, 06:58 PM~12614458
> *you gotta be really precise setting the backlash and gear pattern on the ford rear ends,  its not a big job just alot of experience and technique is needed, and the right shims, :0  find a old timer whos got the tools and know the tricks
> *


That's exactly what I've been told and ill pass on that :wink:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 5 2009, 10:51 AM~12610192
> *what bolts did u use to bolt up the lowers some grade 8 looks good skim
> *


Yeah homie I went out and bought all new grade 8 hardware for the rear, I polished off all the markings and chromed them all.


----------



## Rod Stewart

hurry up and finish that thing, skim! :cheesy:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 5 2009, 08:13 PM~12614622
> *hurry up and finish that thing, skim!  :cheesy:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 06:55 PM~12614428
> *:uh: ok and 2 little tabs on the side of those not to mention welded directly on top of the frame looks safer to you?
> *


gusseting them would make them stronger 


but if your gonna rip them out id imagine they would still rip out just the same gusseted or not 


youd have to weld gussets on every side like a star for it to help anyway


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 09:02 AM~12609916
> *nah man, I aint fuckin with taking the 3rd member apart. With these Lincoln Versailles rear ends I have heard way too many nightmares about it throwing everything off when you try to put it all back together, shit is set a certain way from the factory and I didnt want to mess with it. Lotta people tell me they cant get the settings back to factory specs and the rear end winds going down the road. I'll pass.
> *


I have never heard that? mines not a versailles but it is a 9in. maybe i fucked up? guess well see :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

every time ive done rear end gears i coat em with paint and check the mesh that way see if the paint wears even you should be good


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *BThompsonTX*
:0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 01:10 AM~12618682
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, BThompsonTX
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup: Heading back to Dallas Wednesday night, should be home by friday. Hopefully it will be warm this weekend so we can get some shit done.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 6 2009, 12:17 AM~12618760
> *:thumbsup: Heading back to Dallas Wednesday night, should be home by friday.  Hopefully it will be warm this weekend so we can get some shit done.
> *


 well you didnt miss shit today. It was almost 85 degrees saturday and this is what I walked out to this morning. :uh: 










damn near broke the door handle trying to open my door. I had to get in from the other side.










and this was what it looked like when I rolled down the window. Frosted glass.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 01:25 AM~12618848
> *well you didnt miss shit today. It was almost 85 degrees saturday and this is what I walked out to this morning.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn near broke the door handle trying to open my door. I had to get in from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was what it looked like when I rolled down the window. Frosted glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you sure you live in Texas? :0 That looks like Canada weather to me... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

That shit looks strange, looks like its been raining and freezed when it landed on your truck... :0


----------



## ILUVMY82

DAMN SKIM I READ THAT WHOLE TOPIC IN THE IMPLA FORUM SHIT TOOK ME LIKE 4 HOURS YOU ARE A BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKER TO DO WAT YO HAVE DONE YOU REALLY BUILT THAT WHOLE FUCKING CAR LIKE A MODEL TOY GREAT JOB MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 01:25 AM~12618848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Iceowned :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 07:10 PM~12614583
> *That's exactly what I've been told and ill pass on that :wink:
> *


LOL...... dat boi scurrrred!!


----------



## Austin Ace

What kinda camera did you get?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 6 2009, 08:21 AM~12620278
> *LOL...... dat boi scurrrred!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 01:25 AM~12618848
> *well you didnt miss shit today. It was almost 85 degrees saturday and this is what I walked out to this morning.  :uh:
> *


Well, it has been in the 20's the whole time I have been in Va Beach. It warmed up for a bit yesterday, but the temps are dropping again today.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 6 2009, 08:53 AM~12620434
> *What kinda camera did you get?
> *


same brand as before a Nikon but this one is an 8.0 mega pixel, the old one was a 7.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

that extra megapixel makes your rag look closer to done


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 08:53 AM~12620439
> *:biggrin:
> *


I don't blame you though, I won't touch my transmission or the 3rd member.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 6 2009, 08:24 AM~12620580
> *that extra megapixel makes your rag look closer to done
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ63

When I was stationed in Kansas we'd have that kind of weather all winter long and with shaved door handles there was no getting into my ride



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 12:25 AM~12618848
> *well you didnt miss shit today. It was almost 85 degrees saturday and this is what I walked out to this morning.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn near broke the door handle trying to open my door. I had to get in from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was what it looked like when I rolled down the window. Frosted glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 10:25 PM~12618848
> *well you didnt miss shit today. It was almost 85 degrees saturday and this is what I walked out to this morning.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn near broke the door handle trying to open my door. I had to get in from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was what it looked like when I rolled down the window. Frosted glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is CRAAAAZY!!! :0 And i complain about the cold when its about 60 degrees


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 07:10 PM~12614583
> *That's exactly what I've been told and ill pass on that :wink:
> *


If you were closer skim I would set that 3rd member up for you. It is not that bad for someone who does them regularly but if done wrong you will deff. get some noise. There are some tricks that I use if you ever decide to do it hit me up I can walk you through it  I work at a ford dealer and do this type of shit daily. And also if you are very carefull when you remove the shims and bearings your adjustment will more than likely not need to be fucked with. It is very important to keep the right side bearings and shims to the right and mark them when you remove em. And do the same on the other side. If you use the same ring and pinion gear in the same housing adjustment WILL NOT CHANGE! You will need to crush a new sleeve and inspect any bearings for damage.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

do you carry your camera everywhere and everyday with you ....????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 6 2009, 10:53 PM~12628292
> *do you carry your camera everywhere and everyday with you ....????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I try to. I catch a lot of weird shit sometimes.


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Austin Ace

What up wit da kicks?


----------



## impala1961drptop

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I went on another field trip 2day. Pics in a few. Lots a pics.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12638090
> *I went on another field trip 2day. Pics in a few. Lots a pics.
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jan 6 2009, 08:29 PM~12627073
> *If you were closer skim I would set that 3rd member up for you. It is not that bad for someone who does them regularly but if done wrong you will deff. get some noise. There are some tricks that I use if you ever decide to do it hit me up I can walk you through it   I work at a ford dealer and do this type of shit daily. And also if you are very carefull when you remove the shims and bearings your adjustment will more than likely not need to be fucked with. It is very important to keep the right side bearings and shims to the right and mark them when you remove em. And do the same on the other side. If you use the same ring and pinion gear in the same housing adjustment WILL NOT CHANGE! You will need to crush a new sleeve and inspect any bearings for damage.
> *



Hourly or flat rate?? Car coming out clean, Skim.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 10:15 PM~12638489
> *:cheesy:
> *


hang on they are downloading. 134 pics


----------



## Loco 61

Pick Up Anything Today?


----------



## Skim

yall know where this is. I had to get a gang of parts for my wagon and some shit to take to the chromers so while I was there, he had to go run errands but let me chill and grab some parts so I took some pics.


----------



## Skim

99.5% all Impalas. Nothing but GM


----------



## Skim




----------



## Loco 61

I Should Of Just Said Fuck Work An Just Went.... :angry:


----------



## Skim

more


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2009, 11:10 PM~12639155
> *99.5% all Impalas. Nothing but GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like heaven to me


----------



## SoTexCustomz

heaven on earth :0


----------



## hugos76

:0


----------



## Scrilla

DAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN! 




Looks Like A Lost Souls Grave Yard, Ready To Resurrect... :yes:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 11:26 PM~12639321
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i was thinkin


----------



## FiveNine619

dam fool u werent bullshittin....


----------



## Skim

There a ton more pics but I was downloading 2 screens on 2 photobuckets at the same time and I fucked up everything bogged down so I am posting this from my side kick. As soon as I can get it figured out I will post the rest.
Its like the 2 photobucket pages downloading 20 pics at a time couldn't take the work load :0


----------



## FiveNine619

i need that trunk and hood fool...


----------



## Skim

back in the saddle


----------



## regal ryda

chk ya pm's


----------



## wired61

damn,,wish we had places like that around here :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

alot of parts it almost looks like my backyard. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## FiveNine619

> back in the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Is that mj cruiser tyler tx?


----------



## wired61

Tony, any of them back donor pieces around the tailights like i need that u can cut off? if so,,do u know how much?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 11:14 PM~12639191
> *I Should Of Just Said Fuck Work An Just Went.... :angry:
> *


I tried to tell you to come with me Foolio Iglesias. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 7 2009, 11:56 PM~12639707
> *Is that mj cruiser tyler tx?
> *


yes.


----------



## Skim




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 7 2009, 10:56 PM~12639707
> *Is that mj cruiser tyler tx?
> *


got a number or directions Tony?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Ok thanks homie Hey is the junkyard in denton off 35 is it expensive to buy parts off them guys?


----------



## Skim

keep it movin...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 8 2009, 12:13 AM~12639889
> *Ok thanks homie Hey is the junkyard in denton off 35 is it expensive to buy parts off them guys?
> *


highest in the USA trust me on that!


----------



## Skim




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2009, 12:12 AM~12639882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:      hno: 


i dont even wanna know what he wants for that hoe :buttkick:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

A river runs through it.....






































corvette summer...


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jan 6 2009, 08:29 PM~12627073
> *If you were closer skim I would set that 3rd member up for you. It is not that bad for someone who does them regularly but if done wrong you will deff. get some noise. There are some tricks that I use if you ever decide to do it hit me up I can walk you through it   I work at a ford dealer and do this type of shit daily. And also if you are very carefull when you remove the shims and bearings your adjustment will more than likely not need to be fucked with. It is very important to keep the right side bearings and shims to the right and mark them when you remove em. And do the same on the other side. If you use the same ring and pinion gear in the same housing adjustment WILL NOT CHANGE! You will need to crush a new sleeve and inspect any bearings for damage.
> *


 :0 :0 I know to the dudes that do em all the time its nothing 45 mins lol using a punch to index with dots to seperate the sides is helpfull.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Cadillac Chris

shits coming out clean ass fuck keep up the good work


----------



## FiveNine619

how much???


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

vinyl top ss


















































































This was my day today.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

his prices are crazy on project cars...


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace

99.5% all Impalas. Nothing but GM











But how much for the JYD?????? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Fuckers got some serious coin right there......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 8 2009, 08:29 AM~12641444
> *99.5% all Impalas. Nothing but GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how much for the JYD?????? :0
> *


free if you want, he was trying to give me a puppy the whole time I was there.


----------



## Skim

> back in the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know poor chunk of a 60 rag :angel:
Click to expand...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 8 2009, 07:29 AM~12641444
> *99.5% all Impalas. Nothing but GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how much for the JYD?????? :0
> *


 :uh: lemme guess...hes not selling anything because hes gonna rebuild it all one day?


----------



## lone star

mj wanted outrageous money for the rear 60 convertible only interior trim.


----------



## emhomie626

:0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2009, 10:13 AM~12641669
> *free if you want, he was trying to give me a puppy the whole time I was there.
> *


I'll Take One. :0 .. ...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 8 2009, 09:29 AM~12641444
> *99.5% all Impalas. Nothing but GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how much for the JYD?????? :0
> *


Junkyard Dog
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wizzard

That junkyard is crazy...Never seen anything like it.
:wow:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2009, 01:38 PM~12643964
> *Junkyard Dog
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JYD died in a car wreck like 5-7 years ago. He was fun to watch..


----------



## Hialeah56

I'm in a loss for words that junkyard made me depressed so many 58s :tears:


----------



## MAAANDO

That junkyard is crazy!


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 8 2009, 07:30 PM~12645729
> *That junkyard is crazy!
> *


x2 i would be a ebayin fool :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

Skim I need some verty braces that attach to the under the seat pan you got anymore layin around bro Thanks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jan 8 2009, 09:05 PM~12647215
> *Skim I need some verty braces that attach to the under the seat pan you got anymore layin around bro Thanks
> *


I have one but I cut thru the edge where it meets the rocker.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12646941
> *x2 i would be a ebayin fool :biggrin:
> *


I told him that but he don't know how to do it so I offered to help him and list some stuff in trade for parts. He's so old school it aint even funny.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 10:41 AM~12642146
> *:uh: lemme guess...hes not selling anything because hes gonna rebuild it all one day?
> *


Its all for sale if you wanna spend that guap.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2009, 10:50 PM~12649314
> *Its all for sale if you wanna spend that guap.
> *


 :angry: all i got is some leftover guac...but it tastes damn good with some tortilla chips and a tecate


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 9 2009, 12:54 AM~12649349
> *:angry: all i got is some leftover guac...but it tastes damn good with some tortilla chips and a tecate
> *




:barf:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 9 2009, 12:43 AM~12649921
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2009, 09:13 AM~12641669
> *free if you want, he was trying to give me a puppy the whole time I was there.
> *


I dunno Maddie might tear him up!


----------



## lone star

should have went with the 2 inch trailer hitch on the rear end, those weenie tabs u got popcorned to the frame are gonna snap.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 09:56 AM~12651780
> *should have went with the 2 inch trailer hitch on the rear end, those weenie tabs u got popcorned to the frame are gonna snap.
> *


Lol, u crazy. I should have went with that dual purpose mack truck a arm tow ball set up where I could pull my trailer and roll the shaw at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2009, 09:17 AM~12651940
> *Lol, u crazy. I should have went with that dual purpose mack truck a arm tow ball set up where I could pull my trailer and roll the shaw at the same time. :biggrin:
> *






























:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

its gonna take some time cause skims dilly dallying at junkyards and what not


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 9 2009, 10:56 AM~12652211
> *its gonna take some time cause skims dilly dallying at junkyards and what not
> *


Actually chuck, my energy a arm bushings came in yesterday so I got one upper and one lower a arm assembled. I accidently chipped the chrome on my drivers side lower a arm so I have to take it back to the plater. I took a couple pics but I didn't have time to upload them yet.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Look son, we don't need an autobiography, finish Hell Bent.......



































:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2009, 11:14 AM~12652353
> *Actually chuck, my energy a arm bushings came in yesterday so I got one upper and one lower a arm assembled. I accidently chipped the chrome on my drivers side lower a arm so I have to take it back to the plater. I took a couple pics but I didn't have time to upload them yet.
> *


 :0 

ur about ready to put this thing back together arent ya


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2009, 10:22 AM~12652436
> *Look son, we don't need an autobiography, finish Hell Bent.......
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, russell, LOCO_64, Firefly, odrake

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12652436
> *Look son, we don't need an autobiography, finish Hell Bent.......
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2009, 10:14 AM~12652353
> *Actually chuck, my energy a arm bushings came in yesterday so I got one upper and one lower a arm assembled. I accidently chipped the chrome on my drivers side lower a arm so I have to take it back to the plater. I took a couple pics but I didn't have time to upload them yet.
> *


renfro in full effect


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2009, 11:22 AM~12652436
> *Look son, we don't need an autobiography, finish Hell Bent.......
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2009, 11:14 AM~12652353
> *Actually chuck, my energy a arm bushings came in yesterday so I got one upper and one lower a arm assembled. I accidently chipped the chrome on my drivers side lower a arm so I have to take it back to the plater. I took a couple pics but I didn't have time to upload them yet.
> *


Why did you do that, and what's up with the kicks?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 10:20 AM~12651959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


UH WAT???


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 9 2009, 07:08 PM~12656278
> *UH WAT???
> *


x2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 9 2009, 06:08 PM~12656278
> *UH WAT???
> *


 :uh: its a paki-rigged wishboner


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 9 2009, 11:53 PM~12658567
> *:uh: its a paki-rigged wishboner
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: GO TO BED NGGY


----------



## Skim

all I got done yesterday was one a arm installed and bushings in. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

good yab


----------



## Skim

I actually did manage to chrome a couple 61 steering wheel centers finally. One for my car and another I will slap on ebay tomorrow night.


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DOPPPPPEEEENEEESSSSS!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo skim you coming to the ULC meeting here in Fort Worth?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 09:02 PM~7621259
> *more pics from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it! where is this hell bent heaven?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 09:29 PM~12665280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I got done yesterday was one a arm installed and bushings in. :uh:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 10 2009, 09:38 PM~12665880
> *damn it! where is this hell bent heaven?
> *


Tyler, Tx :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

so how much should I pay for the lower ball joints. I saw these on ebay, is this about right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lower-Ball-...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 08:49 PM~12665957
> *so how much should I pay for the lower ball joints. I saw these on ebay, is this about right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lower-Ball-...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


 :0 CANT PICK 61 JOINTS UP AT NAPA??? :angry:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Nice chrome 61 impala parts loco for the sterring wheel good job homie :thumbsup: 
Will hit you up when I need some chrome stuff for my 61 built


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 10 2009, 10:00 PM~12666043
> *:0 CANT PICK 61 JOINTS UP AT NAPA??? :angry:
> *


yeah I know that, what Im asking about is the price, is that about right?


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 11:09 PM~12666111
> *yeah I know that, what Im asking about is the price, is that about right?
> *


Good Price  There 30 Bucks Ea. At AutoZone


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 9 2009, 10:53 PM~12658567-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: its a paki-rigged wishboner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@Jan 10 2009, 01:03 AM~12659945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 11:09 PM~12666111
> *yeah I know that, what Im asking about is the price, is that about right?
> *


RockAuto.com has them for 9.98 each for the lowers.

I bought everything for my car from them.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Hey skim how much you asking for the chrome sterring wheel parts?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 10 2009, 07:43 PM~12665915
> *Tyler, Tx  :biggrin:
> *


some of them cars are on craigs list!!!


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 07:42 PM~12665405
> *I actually did manage to chrome a couple 61 steering wheel centers finally. One for my car and another I will slap on ebay tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


huuummm that looks familier


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 08:49 PM~12665957
> *so how much should I pay for the lower ball joints. I saw these on ebay, is this about right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lower-Ball-...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


thats cheap, i paid like 115 at my local parts store.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 07:49 PM~12665957
> *so how much should I pay for the lower ball joints. I saw these on ebay, is this about right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lower-Ball-...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


Good price :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

mj cruisers sell over priced SHIT! We paid 1500.00 for a whooped ass 58 quarter panel amazing!


----------



## Grimaldo

how much do you think he'll let go a 58-64 rag homie? :around:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 02:56 PM~12670705
> *mj cruisers sell over priced SHIT! We paid 1500.00 for a whooped ass 58 quarter panel amazing!
> *


Ouch! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 12:56 PM~12670705
> *mj cruisers sell over priced SHIT! We paid 1500.00 for a whooped ass 58 quarter panel amazing!
> *


I was gonna buy a small part of them and they said shipping was $50 minimum charge. :0


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## TWEEDY

Dudes makin money off that salvage yard :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 02:56 PM~12670705
> *mj cruisers sell over priced SHIT! We paid 1500.00 for a whooped ass 58 quarter panel amazing!
> *


 :0 shoulda sent me to inspect it first :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 11 2009, 12:49 AM~12667465
> *RockAuto.com has them for 9.98 each for the lowers.
> 
> I bought everything for my car from them.
> *


9.98 for the lower grade spicers 29.89 each for the moogs

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 08:29 PM~12665280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I got done yesterday was one a arm installed and bushings in. :uh:
> *


That's more progress than I made!


----------



## Dozierman

What it do Skim.. You have 508 pages of a build-up... I can't keep up Playa!!! :biggrin: Build dat Ace Homeboy... I think we all are waiting to see the finished product. One Luv!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2009, 12:27 AM~12676012
> *9.98 for the lower grade spicers 29.89 each for the moogs
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php
> *



Yep, I bought the Moog's.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 01:56 PM~12670705
> *mj cruisers sell over priced SHIT! We paid 1500.00 for a whooped ass 58 quarter panel amazing!
> *


reminds me,,, when he was trying to sell some full 61 quaters,i asked him where they full og quarters,he said no,,he said he was going to have to get some repop 62 quarters and cut the end and then add the 61 ends to the 62 repops,,i was like this fool is crazy


----------



## lone star

Mostly Junk cruisers.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2009, 09:26 PM~12676002
> *:0  shoulda sent me to inspect it first :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2009, 09:11 PM~12684805
> *reminds me,,, when he was trying to sell some full 61 quaters,i asked him where they full og quarters,he said no,,he said he was going to have to get some repop 62 quarters and cut the end and then add the 61 ends to the 62 repops,,i was like this fool is crazy
> *


at least he offered to sell them to you i looked 6 months for quarters before i said fuck it


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 07:29 PM~12665280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I got done yesterday was one a arm installed and bushings in. :uh:
> *



Lookin' Good!!!!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Forgiven 63

*Sorry to HiJack your topic Skim... But I know alot of PPL look at it*



> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *For 3yr old ROLAND and his family
> :angel: He suffered 3rd degree burns on the back of his head and back
> Thomas saved his son by pullin his son roland out the car he also suffered burns to his face and hand as well as his wife, there 3 other children got out fine.
> His screen name on here is 2000Towncar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO FROM THE LOCAL NEWS
> 
> Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
> Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> 
> to PayPal Donations :    [email protected]
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WTF happened to this topic? The build has been postponed?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:51 PM~12691780
> *WTF happened to this topic?  The build has been postponed?
> *


Its Cuz You Left Seth...  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:51 PM~12691780
> *WTF happened to this topic?  The build has been postponed?
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 13 2009, 03:07 PM~12691912-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its Cuz You Left Seth...    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here, but Betty is gone, but she'll be back. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jan 13 2009, 03:27 PM~12692071
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


Bullshittin'


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 13 2009, 03:37 PM~12692591
> *I'm here, but Betty is gone, but she'll be back.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Lets Check Out THe New Betty..... :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2009, 05:49 PM~12693133
> *Lets Check Out THe New Betty.....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wassup fellas? :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY

:cheesy:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 13 2009, 04:37 PM~12692591
> *I'm here, but Betty is gone, but she'll be back.  :biggrin:
> Bullshittin'
> *


what are you doing here, JALOPY JOURNAL boot you :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 07:14 AM~12699817
> *what are you doing here, JALOPY JOURNAL boot you :biggrin:
> *


Werking son....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 13 2009, 12:27 PM~12692071
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 14 2009, 10:46 AM~12700740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this car ain't finished yet??????????


----------



## BThompsonTX

This thread is getting lame! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 14 2009, 01:31 PM~12701509
> *This thread is getting lame!  :0
> *


x61 :yes: Dude, is like in a serious relationship with chrome plated parts now.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 14 2009, 12:31 PM~12701509
> *This thread is getting lame!  :0
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 14 2009, 09:04 AM~12700440
> *Werking son....
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey man!

I noticed you're front sway bar mounts are now eliminated from the lower A arms. Are you running a sway bar somewhere else in this car or none all together. 

I am just about to start boxing my A arms for my 64 and was wondering if that mount should come off or not?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Check this out, Triple OG KING TEE with the Legendary "8 Ball".

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 14 2009, 03:47 PM~12702662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 14 2009, 04:41 PM~12703057
> *Check this out, Legendary Triple OG "8 Ball"with KING TEE
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 04:12 PM~12703260
> *i fixed it :biggrin:
> *


*fixed*
Here's the legendary Martha Stewart drinking an 8 ball


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 14 2009, 01:36 PM~12703014
> *Hey man!
> 
> I noticed you're front sway bar mounts are now eliminated from the lower A arms. Are you running a sway bar somewhere else in this car or none all together.
> 
> I am just about to start boxing my A arms for my 64 and was wondering if that mount should come off or not?
> *


 You Can Get Away With Shaving The Swaybar Mounts Off The Arms, It Wont Hurt The Suspension


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 14 2009, 02:41 PM~12703057
> *Check this out, Triple OG KING TEE with the Legendary "8 Ball".
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any pics of the 61


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jan 14 2009, 06:21 PM~12703890
> *any pics of the 61
> *


any pics of the 63


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 03:39 PM~12703534
> *You Can Get Away With Shaving The Swaybar Mounts Off The Arms, It Wont Hurt The Suspension
> *


True.

And just for the record I have been working going on 7 days straight now so I haven't had any time to do anything to the car this past week.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

What ever happened to that car.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2009, 05:02 PM~12704310
> *True.
> 
> And just for the record I have been working going on 7 days straight now so I haven't had any time to do anything to the car this past week.
> *


you havent quit that to work full time on hellbent?


wtf?


----------



## Austin Ace

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 15 2009, 12:05 AM~12709587
> *you havent quit that to work full time on hellbent?
> wtf?
> *


 :biggrin: 

No unless I get laid off. Actually after today Im off for 3 days so I can finally get back on the car. Brians going to stop by so I got some help. Im going to be assembling the frame. I have to paint under the rockers, get all of my fuel and brake lines ran then I can work on everything else. I also need to decide which driveshaft Im going to use and get the aftermarket trans cross brace from David (Grinch)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by robert5150+Jan 15 2009, 02:37 AM~12710679-->
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY 61 IMPALA PRIMER I GOT THE CAR FROM A GUY IN SANTANA CALI    FOR 3500 I HAD TO BUY THE R DOOR HOOD AND TRUNK THE FRAME WAS ROTTED OUT SO I GOT A NEW 1 I HAD THE FRAME AND THE BELLY  THE TIE RODS  AND OTHER LIL SHIT *POUDER COUDER*[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jan 14 2009, 01:47 PM~12702662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

LOOKING GOOD SKIM


----------



## God's Son2

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 15 2009, 09:04 PM~12717911
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah right Foolio Iglesias, I finally got 3 days off starting now. After 7 days straight working you know Im working on my shit the next couple of days.


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## Skim

Thats some shit they do in Japan. Thats not a real VW.

Gotta get some new progress pics up in this bitch. Sad aint it.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 01:05 AM~12720783
> *Thats some shit they do in Japan. Thats not a real VW.
> 
> Gotta get some new progress pics up in this bitch. Sad aint it.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 02:05 AM~12720783
> *Thats some shit they do in Japan. Thats not a real VW.
> 
> Gotta get some new progress pics up in this bitch. Sad aint it.
> *


Yes :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 AM~12721214
> *Yes :biggrin:
> *


I second that.....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 02:05 AM~12720783
> *Thats some shit they do in Japan. Thats not a real VW.
> 
> Gotta get some new progress pics up in this bitch. Sad aint it.
> *


Been spoiled for so long don't stop now!


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2009, 08:36 AM~12721214
> *Yes :biggrin:
> *


X212344866588462149 :biggrin:


----------



## capone530

ur the man skim u'd have my project finished in a weekend compared to what u took on and restored u definitly know your shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 16 2009, 01:10 AM~12720075-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 03:05 AM~12720783
> *Thats some shit they do in Japan. Thats not a real VW.
> 
> Gotta get some new progress pics up in this bitch. Sad aint it.
> *



it loos like a daihatsu.


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 16 2009, 09:21 AM~12722285
> *it loos like a itookasheeeyatsu.
> *


x3 reel speec


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 15 2009, 08:04 PM~12717911
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62

huh??? u sold it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you serious !!!


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 16 2009, 07:19 PM~12726983
> *huh??? u sold it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you serious !!!
> *


yes hell bent was sold to the japanese


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 10:42 PM~12729025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: 








is this you skim :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

http://www.hellbent-movie.com/trailer.php



they say its the 1st gay slasher film.... :barf: :barf: I think you should change the name of the car :yessad:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 11:42 PM~12729025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: מצחיק


----------



## Scrilla

:scrutinize:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Texas Massacre

:0


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Skim

Brian came by today so we got the suspension on. I finally got more pics.


----------



## Skim

so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Mocking up the 605 gearbox. It will be painted we just had to test fit everything.


----------



## Skim

Lonestar loves the popcorn welds on the wishbone mounts. lol.










Those things are set deep into the frame with monster welds.


----------



## Skim

9" rear end set in.


----------



## Skim

Please excuse the mess!


----------



## Skim

Brian also took the hinges I had chromed and slapped them together while I was criticizing him knowing which pieces went where. lol These arent for my car I just had them chromed to sell on ebay.










but they went right together.


----------



## Skim

Long way from where that frame began. Thanks Austin Ace.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 01:25 AM~12737793
> *Please excuse the mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKEN GOOD BRO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ahh man 2 clean SKIM


----------



## SoTexCustomz

frame looks good tony, heres a lil progress pic for you :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 01:25 AM~12737793
> *Please excuse the mess!*


Shit, this is spotless compared to when I first started coming over!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 02:25 AM~12737793
> *Please excuse the mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful progress, this should of been posted weeks ago, you hoe!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 18 2009, 02:16 AM~12737734-->
> 
> 
> 
> Brian came by today so we got the suspension on. I finally got more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian lookin' like COOTER from the Dukes of Hazard n' shit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 02:17 AM~12737741
> *so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I  have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Easy fix, chop, cut, weld and rechrome the shaft.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 18 2009, 03:51 AM~12738258
> *Shit, this is spotless compared to when I first started coming over!!!
> *


Ya Dirty Bastard!


----------



## Loco 61

Fucken Clean Skimbo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 09:00 AM~12739004
> *Brian lookin' like COOTER from the Dukes of Hazard n' shit.
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 18 2009, 01:15 AM~12738101
> *frame looks good tony, heres a lil progress pic for you  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good job man. Looks like you are putting them floors to good use!


----------



## WEST UP

LOOKIN' GOOD!!!


----------



## racerboy

looks great! are you gonna plate that steering box?


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looks good Skim are you going to off next weekend there is a swap meet


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Jan 18 2009, 10:15 AM~12739264-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks great! are you gonna plate that steering box?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! I decided against chroming it. I would but Im afraid I might get shit inside and fuck it up. I figured I would paint it. Gloss it up a little and break it up.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas Massacre_@Jan 18 2009, 10:20 AM~12739284
> *Looks good Skim are you going to off next weekend there is a swap meet
> *


 Oh hell yeah! You know I will be there. My boy John told me to ask u if you guys had any Ford pattern Morbics for sale :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

lookin damn good Skim


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 09:23 AM~12739297
> *Oh hell yeah! You know I will be there. My boy John told me to ask u if you guys had any Ford pattern Morbics for sale  :0
> *


I think we have two not a set tell him to give me a call.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 12:25 AM~12737793
> *Please excuse the mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:17 PM~12737741
> *so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I  have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Have Nothing To Worry About Bro, If They Hit The Cross Shafts It Wont Hurt Any Thing


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:17 PM~12737741
> *so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I  have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u can hole saw the hole a little bigger, or you can use half a turn from a coil and chop the cross shaft and weld the turn of the coil it and it will loop around the cylinder i know theres a pic on here somewhere. they might have used the shock hole as a pilot hole and the pilot hole should be a little further out than the shock hole. i had the same problem on one of my old cars...


----------



## 6Deuced

SKIM, you gotta holesaw that hole off center you know that right?? the factory shock hole should be the outer edge of your new cylinder hole, you can also use a couple shims on the arm to give you a little more clearance, i have a little more than an 1/8" of shim in mine with a 1" extenison and it still bulldogs enough. i believe the cross shafts are actually cast iron, so cutting them and welding is possible, seen it before, but welding to that shit is tricky, Freddies rag ace had some bent ones, but i think his were actually custom made from steel.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 12:28 AM~12737813
> *Brian also took the hinges I had chromed and slapped them together while I was criticizing him knowing which pieces went where. lol These arent for my car I just had them chromed to sell on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they went right together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year/make do those fit? :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 18 2009, 02:24 PM~12740044
> *what year/make do those fit?  :0
> *


02 ferrari :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 12:23 PM~12739297
> *Thanks man! I decided against chroming it. I would but Im afraid I might get shit inside and fuck it up. I figured I would paint it. Gloss it up a little and break it up.
> 
> *


dont be scared, my homie chromed his and came out great, didnt even take it apart


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:23 PM~12737782
> *9" rear end set in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN THATS ONE THING FORD DID RIGHT!!! LOOKIN BADASS HOMIE


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 18 2009, 12:48 PM~12740217
> *02 ferrari  :biggrin:
> *


just what i needed :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 18 2009, 01:17 AM~12737741-->
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I  have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 18 2009, 12:30 PM~12739733
> *u can hole saw the hole a little bigger, or you can use half a turn from a coil and chop the cross shaft and weld the turn of the coil it and it will loop around the cylinder i know theres a pic on here somewhere. they might have used the shock hole as a pilot hole and the pilot hole should be a little further out than the shock hole. i had the same problem on one of my old cars...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres How Mr Impala Did His. Thats Probably How Im Doing Mine...
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2008, 08:27 PM~11327889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 OWE SCHNAP!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 12:24 PM~12740436
> *Heres How Mr Impala Did His. Thats Probably How Im Doing Mine...
> *


best way no doubt..i had a homie show me that a couple years ago and after doing em that way you wont go back


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 18 2009, 09:34 PM~12742706
> *best way no doubt..i had a homie show me that a couple years ago and after doing em that way you wont go back
> *


:wave:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Badass skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 18 2009, 12:24 PM~12740044
> *what year/make do those fit?  :0
> *


They fit 61 and 62 for sure, I dont know if 63 and 64 are the same they might be though. Heres how they look all cleaned up and ready for ebay.


----------



## Skim

I took some better pics in the daytime today.


----------



## wired61

lookin sexy!!! :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

howcome theres rubber mounts all on the frame like the body is gonna be put on?


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

damn, close fit on the crossmember and tie rods...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

looking real GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 09:18 PM~12743607
> *damn, close fit on the crossmember and tie rods...
> *


Thats what I said but that bitch barely clears. No cut no rub.


----------



## MR.*512*

*ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !! WHEN IS THE BODY GOING ON ?? *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I took some better pics in the daytime today.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 18 2009, 09:54 PM~12744020
> *ITS LOOKING GOOD SKIM !! WHEN IS THE BODY GOING ON ??
> *


once my frame is all together. soon hopefully!


----------



## BigVics58

is that gonna be the final color? i dont know why but i pictured it red or orange? maybe bc the name? :dunno: Still looks bad ass tho


----------



## Scrilla

FAWKING AWSOME SKIM... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Posted by CE 707


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: orly


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 09:32 PM~12744550
> *once my frame is all together. soon hopefully!
> *


Maybe we can have another cook out!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

moving right along. :biggrin: looking real nice


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 19 2009, 09:05 AM~12747290
> *Maybe we can have another cook out!
> *


Damn right!!! That shit was good!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 19 2009, 12:06 PM~12748203
> *Damn right!!!  That shit was good!!!!
> *


Yeah Brian Loves Mexican CookOuts ... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Great progress!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 19 2009, 03:39 AM~12746422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by CE 707
> *


Not impressed.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2009, 12:32 PM~12748862
> *Not impressed.
> *


Would you care for a cookie?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 09:03 PM~12743475
> *I took some better pics in the daytime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 09:03 PM~12743475
> *I took some better pics in the daytime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Skim:thumbsup: Wish my shit was to this point may be in a couple of months!


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 AM~12748203
> *Damn right!!!  That shit was good!!!!
> *


Lets have one at the swap meet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 19 2009, 02:58 PM~12749031
> *Would you care for a cookie?
> *


As long as it is red or persian green.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

comin along!

dunno if youre up to it, but i may need someone to drive by an address in dento to see if there is someone is living there.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:17 PM~12737741
> *so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I  have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres mine we used a coil too just not as much as mr impalas in the other pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr

O yea frames looking pretty damn good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 19 2009, 08:05 AM~12747290
> *Maybe we can have another cook out!
> *


Can I come this time. I always bring beer with me. :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 19 2009, 09:13 PM~12752809
> *Lets have one at the swap meet
> *



Alright Chris...set it up!! I will bring the grill again.


----------



## Wizzard

Its all coming together now...  Looking good Skim!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

LOOKING GOOD BRO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

By week's end I want to see a Body sitting on a freshly done rollin' chassis? I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin', Ya understand me?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 12:33 AM~12737843
> *Long way from where that frame began. Thanks Austin Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 08:03 PM~12743475
> *I took some better pics in the daytime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass skim


----------



## 70DELTA88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 07:03 PM~12743475
> *I took some better pics in the daytime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT LOOKS HELLA CLEAN HOMIE..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 20 2009, 01:31 AM~12757222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all coming together now...  Looking good Skim!
> *


that lip he refused to cut of looks mighty tight, im just saying


----------



## KAKALAK

Looks Hella Tight Slim :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

what is the projected date for the mating of frame and body

are you going to put the motor and trans on the frame and then the body and front clip?

what are ya doin for a motor and trans ?

i was flipping through some of the older pics in this topic and its just really good to see everything ready to go back together...


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 09:03 PM~12743475
> *I took some better pics in the daytime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good skim, you must have really got to work after i left the other day


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2009, 10:07 PM~12754625
> *comin along!
> 
> dunno if youre up to it, but i may need someone to drive by an address in dento to see if there is someone is living there.
> *


For sure. Pm me the address.


----------



## west coast ridaz

whats left on the frame skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 20 2009, 03:07 PM~12761837
> *what is the projected date for the mating of frame and body
> 
> are you going to put the motor and trans on the frame and then the body and front clip?
> 
> what are ya doin for a motor and trans ?
> 
> i was flipping through some of the older pics in this topic and its just really good to see everything ready to go back together...
> *


Thanks, the motor I have dor it is a 6.0 LS 1. I have no real estimate on when it will be on,I just go as I go.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 05:37 PM~12772916
> *Thanks, the motor I have dor it is a 6.0 LS 1. I have no real estimate on when it will be on,I just go as I hoe.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 03:03 PM~12773232
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 


I THOUGHT YOU TRADED IN YOUR LOWRIDER TO PURSUE A CAREER IN LEAD SLEDS? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2009, 07:12 PM~12773908
> *:uh:
> I THOUGHT YOU TRADED IN YOUR LOWRIDER TO PURSUE A CAREER IN LEAD SLEDS? :dunno:
> *


i did, no more 61 rag.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 04:15 PM~12773942
> *i did, no more 61 rag.
> *



WHY?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2009, 05:12 PM~12773908
> *:uh:
> I THOUGHT YOU TRADED IN YOUR LOWRIDER FOR A PURSE AND HIGH HEELS? :dunno:
> *


:0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 02:25 AM~12737793
> *Please excuse the mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 04:33 PM~12774109
> *I THOUGHT YOU TRADED IN YOUR LOWRIDER FOR A PURSE AND HIGH HEELS?
> 
> :0
> *




LMAO!!!!!  Six-One is one of those "Fly by night Lowriders".....


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 04:37 PM~12772916
> *Thanks, the motor I have dor it is a 6.0 LS 1. I have no real estimate on when it will be on,I just go as I go.
> *



does that mean you have to hide a computer for the motor to run?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 22 2009, 12:09 AM~12778969
> *does that mean you have to hide a computer for the motor to run?
> *


Yes I have the computer and harness. It will be hidden.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 21 2009, 03:30 PM~12772836
> *whats left on the frame skim
> *


Im waiting on my drivers side lower a arm to come back from the chromer (after I chipped it) and I am waiting for my front disk brakes to arrive


----------



## ILLVILLE




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 12:26 AM~12779126
> *Im waiting on my drivers side lower a arm to come back from the chromer (after I chipped it) and I am waiting for my front disk brakes to arrive
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 22 2009, 01:27 AM~12778514
> *LMAO!!!!!   Six-One is one of those "Fly by night Lowriders".....
> *


Sold out and NOT loyal to the game.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 08:05 AM~12780549
> *Sold out and NOT loyal to the game.
> *


whats your adress ill mail you the hole saw so you can get your nuts back.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 11:45 AM~12780761
> *whats your adress ill mail you the hole saw so you can get your nuts back.
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 01:23 AM~12779095
> *Yes I have the computer and harness. It will be hidden.
> *



lol, i just did the oppisite, i down graded to no computer


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

skim, you'll be rollin' this weekend, huh!? :cheesy:


----------



## cheydogge

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 08:05 AM~12780549
> *Sold out and NOT loyal to the game.
> *


I knew this ***** was a fake!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2009, 07:17 PM~12773970
> *WHY?
> *


60 year old lady bought my shit.... On Danas. She's dip'n that bitch flamed the fuck up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 22 2009, 06:55 PM~12784294
> *I knew this ***** was a fake!
> *


Go sell your Dump, no car having ass nikkua. :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 02:55 PM~12784303
> *60 year old lady bought my shit.... On Danas.  She's dip'n that bitch flamed the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 So what's next SIXONEFORLIFE??? Gotta be tight to top Betty


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 22 2009, 07:31 PM~12784645
> *:0  :0  :0  So what's next SIXONEFORLIFE??? Gotta be tight to top Betty
> *


You'll see....


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 03:32 PM~12784653
> *You'll see....
> *


 :0 How long are you going to make us wait? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 22 2009, 07:33 PM~12784671
> *:0  How long are you going to make us wait? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 03:34 PM~12784675
> *
> *


Ok. Just a hint then? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 22 2009, 07:34 PM~12784680
> *Ok. Just a hint then?  :biggrin:
> *


1-9-6-1


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 03:35 PM~12784686
> *1-9-6-1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 03:35 PM~12784686
> *1-9-6-1
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 22 2009, 04:55 PM~12784294
> *I knew this ***** was a fake!
> *


Lol!


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 18 2009, 03:33 PM~12741636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Oh my Lord...................... :0 this thing is coming hHHHard.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 04:55 PM~12784303
> *60 year old lady bought my shit.... On Danas.  She's dip'n that bitch flamed the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


smokin in it? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 05:35 PM~12784686
> *1-9-6-1
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cheydogge

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 04:28 PM~12784612
> *Go sell your Dump, no car having ass nikkua.  :0
> *


Bitch I build my shit you non wrench turnin pussy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 22 2009, 08:36 PM~12785273
> *Bitch I build my shit you non wrench turnin pussy
> *


lol... You're a trip fool, typing on a keyboard ain't gonna build shit, so go on and build something since your so wrench savy, because I ain't seen shit from you, but the stank from ya mouth! :cheesy:


----------



## cheydogge

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 05:49 PM~12785404
> *lol... You're a trip fool, typing on a keyboard ain't gonna build shit, so go on and build something since your so wrench savy, because I ain't seen shit from you, but the stank from ya mouth!  :cheesy:
> *


I ain't building shit for you to see you ain't nobody.Can't even call you a sellout either because you was never nobody anyway.Just some yuppy ass that bought an Impala.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 22 2009, 08:54 PM~12785462
> *I ain't building shit for you to see you ain't nobody.Can't even call you a sellout either because you was never nobody anyway.Just some yuppy ass that bought an Impala.
> *


:rofl: Speak for yourself fuck face!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 04:55 PM~12784303
> *60 year old lady bought my shit.... On Danas.  She's dip'n that bitch flamed the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you serious? Or is that your ole lady?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 22 2009, 06:21 PM~12785759
> *Are you serious? Or is that your ole lady?
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 04:32 PM~12784653
> *You'll see....
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 07:35 PM~12784686
> *1-9-6-1
> *


whats up seth how you been? lonely without a rag aint it :biggrin:


----------



## JMONEY

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 22 2009, 05:54 PM~12785462
> *I ain't building shit for you to see you ain't nobody.Can't even call you a sellout either because you was never nobody anyway.Just some yuppy ass that bought an Impala.
> *


BITCH SHUT UP THIS POST OLDER THAN YO MEMBERSHIP


----------



## elcoshiloco

GM performance makes an aluminum intake manifold to run a 4150 type four barrel carb such as a Demon for the LS engines. EFI or carbed, engine gonna look very sensual up in that purdy engine bay.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 22 2009, 09:21 PM~12785759
> *Are you serious? Or is that your ole lady?*


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 22 2009, 10:24 PM~12786435
> *whats up seth how you been? lonely without a rag aint it :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 11:11 PM~12788533
> *:angry:
> *


Damn you really sold it I would of never parted with that


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2009, 05:11 AM~12790152
> *Damn you really sold it I would of never parted with that
> *


money can change a man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 23 2009, 05:17 AM~12790284
> *money can change a man into a woman
> *


fixed


----------



## lone star

lol @ is that your old lady


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 22 2009, 10:19 PM~12787042
> *GM performance makes an aluminum intake manifold to run a 4150 type four barrel carb such as a Demon for the LS engines.  EFI or carbed, engine gonna look very sensual up in that purdy engine bay.
> *


hey skim, if you go this route, got a 4150 for ya


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman

:0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 04:55 PM~12784303
> *60 year old lady bought my shit.... On Danas.  She's dip'n that bitch flamed the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT THAT ITS ANY OF MY BUISNESS, BUT HOW MUCH YOU GET FOR YOUR BEUTTY??


----------



## Scrilla

:dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 03:55 PM~12784303
> *60 year old lady bought my shit.... On Danas.  She's dip'n that bitch flamed the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socios b.c. prez

drama


----------



## 4pumpcoupe

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 09:42 PM~12729025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a cover to a gay porn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcoupe_@Jan 23 2009, 11:51 PM~12798706
> *looks like a cover to a gay porn :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 how do u know :0 


























lol..j/k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 23 2009, 05:17 AM~12790284
> *money can change a man
> *


I guess your right How come you didn't put stock wheels on it or did she want the wheels too??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## BIG RED

:0 5'20 :0


----------



## _Bandido_

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 12:36 AM~12756146
> *Can I come this time. I always bring beer with me. :biggrin:
> *


quit lying ***** :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:17 PM~12737741
> *so what happens if the cylinder hits the cross shafts. Its gonna be hella close. I  have seen people notch them out. Ive never had a lifted Impala before so I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can buy shims. With all the parts cars you have bought. You probably have a stack of them. They look like the tip of a fork without the prongs in the middle. When I striped my donor frame it had them.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 08:03 PM~12743475
> *I took some better pics in the daytime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Skim..did you build or buy the shim plate, which is between your gearbox and frame? My stearing knuckle rubbed from all the metal and bodywork. Couldn't I just put a plate in there like you did, and adjust the tie rods to compensate? I am worried about changing all the steering pivot points.


----------



## Skim

The bracket came with the 605 as part of the kit. Everything cleared fine. its made of billet aluminum but i chromed it


----------



## THE ONE

let me get the # to your plater... skim...


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jan 25 2009, 10:35 AM~12808323
> *let me get the # to your plater... skim...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 24 2009, 09:03 AM~12801214
> *:0 5'20 :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looking good. 








:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 25 2009, 12:40 AM~12806797
> *quit lying *****  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
I brought beer that last time. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 05:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Soon not right this minute but soon....


----------



## 4pumpcoupe

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 04:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


dammmmmm :0 :0 i love the clean white springs gangsta


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 05:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


thats a vert frame too :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 25 2009, 08:41 PM~12811247
> *thats a vert frame too :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


FOR A 6-0 COMING OUT OF THE 3-0-5.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 08:43 PM~12812343
> *FOR A 6-0 COMING OUT OF THE 3-0-5.
> *


 :0 nice....pics? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 25 2009, 10:46 PM~12812374
> *:0 nice....pics? :0
> *


u just saw
:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 07:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## 4pumpcoupe

send me my spindles skim :cheesy: :cheesy: i won i won :cheesy: :cheesy: anything extra u have u that u dont want u can throw it in ill pay the shipping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcoupe_@Jan 26 2009, 08:30 AM~12816648
> *send me my spindles skim :cheesy:  :cheesy: i won i won :cheesy:  :cheesy: anything extra u have u  that u dont want u can throw it in ill pay the shipping :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I saw you won congrats! You won quite a bit of chrome undercarriage from me already. Pretty soon your whole undie will be fully chromed. I just posted more chrome on ebay, I will be posting even more soon.


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## scrapin82regal

Damn thats nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 09:53 PM~7566210
> *Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2009, 11:34 AM~12817701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BALLIN!


----------



## 4pumpcoupe

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2009, 10:34 AM~12817701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny shit


----------



## vouges17

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 04:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *



Damn!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Very NicE!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 04:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 dayymmmmm gtfo that shyts hot!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP SKIM I WAS AT RENFROS SAW SOME OF UR CHROME THERE HES DOING SOME DECENT SHIT NOW DAYS ISNT HE :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 04:42 PM~12810831
> *Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 

WTF is going on out in Krum!?


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

That aint my frame guys


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 12:18 AM~12833508
> *That aint my frame guys
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2009, 06:29 PM~12832199
> *:0
> 
> WTF is going on out in Krum!?
> *


X100000000000 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 02:18 AM~12833508
> *That aint my frame guys
> *


YOU AINTS GOT TA LIE CRAIG


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2009, 08:31 AM~12834836
> *YOU AINTS GOT TA LIE CRAIG
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 02:18 AM~12833508
> *That aint my frame guys
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Damn! Look what I done did! :rofl:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 28 2009, 10:23 AM~12835250
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Damn! Look what I done did! :rofl:
> *


Shame on you. :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2009, 11:18 PM~12833508
> *That aint my frame guys
> *


 :0 :uh: but your engine and wheels right??? hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 28 2009, 11:43 AM~12835394
> *Shame on you. :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: 

Well, if that isn't motivation for Skim, I don't know what is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2009, 11:18 PM~12833508
> *That aint my frame guys
> *


 :0 

false advertisement! 


i want my money back.... :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 AM~12835766
> *:0
> 
> false advertisement!
> i want my money back....  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 01:18 AM~12833508
> *That aint my frame guys
> *



was i the only other one that knew?


----------



## DEVINERI

pm sent.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 28 2009, 01:29 PM~12837086
> *was i the only other one that knew?
> *




:no:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2009, 07:44 PM~12840203
> *:no:
> *


X2


----------



## lone star

hey tony u got a 59 rear bumper up there, i need one


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 06:51 PM~12840868
> *hey tony u got a 59 rear bumper up there, i need one
> *


I have just the end corner wrap arounds, no center section but if u are going with a 5th, you won't need the center section.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 07:00 PM~12841614
> *I have just the end corner wrap arounds, no center section but if u are going with a 5th, you won't need the center section.
> *


lets talk numbers


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 07:00 PM~12841614
> *I have just the end corner wrap arounds, no center section but if u are going with a 5th, you won't need the center section.
> *


I got a center section off my 59' if you need it. PM if interested


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 10:13 PM~12841800
> *lets talk numbers
> *


Str8 Talk


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 08:13 PM~12841800
> *lets talk numbers
> *


100 shipped, they need to be rechromed for show cuz they are og.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 10:56 PM~12842389
> *100 shipped, they need to be rechromed for show cuz they are og.
> *


What about that RENFRO priced shipped.


----------



## lone star

ill take them.  ill get with u in a couple days for payment gotta see whats left in my budget this month :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

i aint hatin on RENFRO but he dont touch any 59 bumpers.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 10:06 PM~12842528
> *i aint hatin on RENFRO but he dont touch any 59 bumpers.....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 08:08 PM~12842560
> *:dunno:
> *


ive had undercarriages done on 2 cars by him it was nice. but for bumpers i want that triple plate shine :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 09:04 PM~12842494
> *ill take them.    ill get with u in a couple days for payment gotta see whats left in my budget this month  :biggrin:
> *


Cool I'll get them boxed up for u then.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 10:10 PM~12842584
> *ive had undercarriages done on 2 cars by him it was nice. but for bumpers i want that triple plate shine  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks For The Info Kenny ... I Was Thinking Of Taking My Bumpers To Him...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 09:53 PM~12843165
> *Thanks For The Info Kenny ... I Was Thinking Of Taking My Bumpers To Him...
> *


Bumpers get done better at Pulido or Show & Go plating


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 10:57 PM~12843223
> *Bumpers get done better at Pulido or Show & Go plating
> *


 Thanks Skim Hey Wuts Up The Guard?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 08:16 PM~12842668
> *Cool I'll get them boxed up for u then.
> *


sounds good g


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 28 2009, 02:22 PM~12837625
> *pm sent.
> *



you ready for springtime? hope to be hitting up the tri state area when the cadi is finished!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HE DOES GOOD SHIT HOMIE JSUT NOT EVERYTHING THAT CONMES OUT HIS PLACE IS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 PM~12843754
> *HE DOES GOOD SHIT HOMIE JUST NOT EVERYTHING THAT COMES OUT HIS PLACE IS GOOD HOMIE
> *




AGREED...


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 28 2009, 11:16 PM~12843479
> *you ready for springtime? hope to be hitting up the tri state area when the cadi is finished!
> *


almost need to talk to skim about a few things see if he can help me out ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 PM~12843803
> *almost need to talk to skim about a few things see if he can help me out ?
> *


sup[email protected]


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 01:34 AM~12845808
> *[email protected]
> *


MIDGET PORN REQUEST APPROVED


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:32 PM~12843754
> *HE DOES GOOD SHIT HOMIE JSUT NOT EVERYTHING THAT CONMES OUT HIS PLACE IS GOOD HOMIE
> *


gotta pay to play. He knows better not to fuck up my shit or I make him do it over.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 11:06 PM~12842528
> *i aint hatin on RENFRO but he dont touch any 59 bumpers.....
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!


----------



## dunk420




----------



## Dozierman

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 713ridaz

tony quit acting like u owe,and call me backkkkkk.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 10:10 PM~12853179
> *tony quit acting like u owe,and call me backkkkkk.....
> *


MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 08:10 PM~12853179
> *tony quit acting like u owe,and call me backkkkkk.....
> *


Sorry man I been working all week and out in the rail yards so I haven't been able to do much of anything. Hit me up tomorrow im finally off.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 10:03 PM~12855191
> *Sorry man I been working all week and out in the rail yards so I haven't been able to do much of anything. Hit me up tomorrow im finally off.
> *


excuses


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 01:03 AM~12855191
> *Sorry man I been working all week and out in the rail yards so I haven't been able to do much of anything. Hit me up tomorrow im finally off.
> *


No pity for the weak disposition


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

LOOKING GOOD TONY!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 01:51 PM~12860229
> *LOOKING GOOD TONY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 30 2009, 05:52 PM~12860238
> *:0
> *


:wave:

Frontin' will get you nowhere in the 619.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 02:51 PM~12860604
> *:wave:
> 
> Frontin' will get you nowhere in the 619.
> *


 :0 
whats uppers!!
u on the road again or what


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 30 2009, 06:58 PM~12860665
> *:0
> whats uppers!!
> u on the road again or what
> *


Just me and my A4, drama free in 09 cause I ain't got the time. Ya undastand me?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 05:08 PM~12860739
> *Just me and my A4, drama free in 09 cause I ain't got the time. Ya undastand me?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

U idiot


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 03:51 PM~12860229
> *LOOKING GOOD TONY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that frame bue or green? I must be color blind.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 03:08 PM~12860739
> *Just me and my A4, drama free in 09 cause I ain't got the time. Ya undastand me?
> *


yea i can digg it..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 03:51 PM~12860229
> *LOOKING GOOD TONY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jan 30 2009, 07:24 PM~12860846-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> U idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya jingling baby, go ahead baby....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Jan 30 2009, 10:59 PM~12862615
> *yea i can digg it..
> *


Whoomp there it is!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 07:05 PM~12862676
> *Ya jingling baby, go ahead baby....
> Whoomp there it is!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

skims being doing it the hard way





> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jan 30 2009, 09:36 PM~12862969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 04:51 PM~12860229
> *LOOKING GOOD TONY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nono:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 11:12 PM~12855330
> *excuses
> *


hell naw I have been working. I even got pics.



















derailment..



















and my favorite - ....Graffiti :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

What do you do for the railroad Skim?


----------



## Skim

when a train derails we are called out to rerail it. In those 2 pics, that was a big transformer on that flat car and it got sideways coming out of the yard so we go in with equipment to pick it up and set it back down so their tracks can be open again.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 11:16 AM~12873118
> *when a train derails we are called out to rerail it. In those 2 pics, that was a big transformer on that flat car and it got sideways coming out of the yard so we go in with equipment to pick it up and set it back down so their tracks can be open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That transformer is hella big.


----------



## miguel62

working for the railroad is good money!!!! and they have really good retirement!!!! and benifits!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 10:16 AM~12873118
> *when a train derails we are called out to rerail it. In those 2 pics, that was a big transformer on that flat car and it got sideways coming out of the yard so we go in with equipment to pick it up and set it back down so their tracks can be open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there must be a lot of trains out there or you travel a lot, because it dosent seem like there would be a lot of accidents. is there other work you do?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Feb 1 2009, 02:47 PM~12874214
> *working for the railroad is good money!!!! and they have really good retirement!!!! and benifits!!!
> *


word, I'm gonna try to get on there after my work closes.


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 09:16 AM~12873118
> *when a train derails we are called out to rerail it. In those 2 pics, that was a big transformer on that flat car and it got sideways coming out of the yard so we go in with equipment to pick it up and set it back down so their tracks can be open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That hoe must be heavy as fuck 

Two extra sets of trucks under the front and rear :0


----------



## sucio138

WH! (N).. damn u have the best job for benching


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 1 2009, 07:40 PM~12876544
> *WH! (N).. damn u have the best job for benching
> *


I know I catch you guys passing thru all the time. What ever happened to Chisme and G South?


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 02:51 PM~12860229
> *LOOKING GOOD TONY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hell Bent would be done if he wasn't puttin in work on Texas Two Step :uh:


----------



## Skim

"Its gonna take some time" Truth be told, I want to finish the rag but I have to get a bunch of other parts still and I dont want to rush it. If it wasnt for me to work on other projects in the mean time, I would be burnt out on it already. The other little side projects keep me sane.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2009, 10:07 AM~12880344
> *"Its gonna take some time" Truth be told, I want to finish the rag but I have to get a bunch of other parts still and I dont want to rush it. If it wasnt for me to work on other projects in the mean time, I would be burnt out on it already.  The other little side projects keep me sane.
> *


What a cop out........ Get back to werk son. :nono:


----------



## sucio138

theyr on the grinddd



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 10:53 PM~12877551
> *I know I catch you guys passing thru all the time. What ever happened to Chisme and G South?
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 AM~12880371
> *What a cop out........ Get back to werk son. :nono:
> *






X2... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 08:15 AM~12880371
> *What a cop out........ Get back to werk son. :nono:
> *


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## MAAANDO

:scrutinize:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2009, 10:07 AM~12880344
> *"Its gonna take some time" Truth be told, I want to finish the rag but I have to get a bunch of other parts still and I dont want to rush it. If it wasnt for me to work on other projects in the mean time, I would be burnt out on it already.  The other little side projects keep me sane.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2009, 03:03 PM~12882596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





[email protected] The Black Guy In The Background... He Knows The Business, Then The White Guy Next To Him Stands And Up And Plays It Off Like He Knows Whats Going On.... :roflmao:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 07:36 PM~12885867
> *[email protected] The Black Guy In The Background... He Knows The Business, Then The White Guy Next To Him Stands And Up And Plays It Off Like He Knows Whats Going On.... :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2009, 08:36 PM~12885867
> *[email protected] The Black Guy In The Background... He Knows The Business, Then The White Guy Next To Him Stands And Up And Plays It Off Like He Knows Whats Going On.... :roflmao:
> *


AHAHAHA HE WAS FEELING THE SPIRIT


----------



## lone star

i got the bumper today tdawg


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hey skim, empty your PM box pls :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 4 2009, 03:52 PM~12906420
> *hey skim, empty your PM box pls :biggrin:
> *


x2 fool!! wtf, your shit is always full. :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

Skim you are quite the popular guy. Empty your PM box please. I dont have to send you anything just wanted to be part of the group asking. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2009, 01:03 PM~12882596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: whah obama said he listens to lil' wayne so people dont think he's a 'fuddy duddy' :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2009, 02:45 PM~12915401
> *:uh: whah obama said he listens to lil' wayne so people dont think he's a 'fuddy duddy' :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *





:werd:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## REV. chuck

clesan out your inbox and hit me up skim


i got sights on 66 convertible bug for 1000 if your interested


----------



## Loco 61

Came Up Again! :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 08:21 PM~12920801
> *Came Up Again! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 09:21 PM~12920801
> *Came Up Again! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 man why the fuk u be stealin boxes foe? wutchu tryna build a clubhouse?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 10:16 AM~12873118
> *when a train derails we are called out to rerail it. In those 2 pics, that was a big transformer on that flat car and it got sideways coming out of the yard so we go in with equipment to pick it up and set it back down so their tracks can be open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



was it a auto bot or a deceptacon?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 12:21 AM~12920801
> *Came Up Again! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Must be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12920801
> *Came Up Again! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12920801
> *Came Up Again! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even though I could beleave it but is that not the 61 that was on e-gay and sold for about 10 times more then bought for? :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 6 2009, 11:59 AM~12925364
> *Even though I could beleave it but is that not the 61 that was on e-gay and sold for about 10 times more then bought for? :dunno:
> *


No that's a 61 nomad wagon and its Lil Johns not mine. I just went with him to go pick it up yesterday.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 5 2009, 07:23 AM~12912759
> *Skim you are quite the popular guy. Empty your PM box please. I dont have to send you anything just wanted to be part of the group asking. :biggrin:
> *


I will once I get on a regular computer im gonna empty it. It takes too long to clean it out on my sidekick. Pnut I haven't forgot about the chuck t's either 

I had to take the upper baljoints to the chromer, I couldn't leave them black.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 01:26 PM~12925664
> *I will once I get on a regular computer im gonna empty it. It takes too long to clean it out on my sidekick. Pnut I haven't forgot about the chuck t's either
> 
> I had to take the upper baljoints to the chromer, I couldn't leave them black.*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 12:21 AM~12920801
> *Came Up Again! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKIM is loungin' in that pic.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 02:26 PM~12925664
> *I will once I get on a regular computer im gonna empty it. It takes too long to clean it out on my sidekick. Pnut I haven't forgot about the chuck t's either
> 
> I had to take the upper baljoints to the chromer, I couldn't leave them black.
> *


The same thing happens on my sidekick. I jump on the blackberry and take care of that when im on the road.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim when are we going to see a build up of the 61 Wagon "in god we trust" or "the coin toss"?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 6 2009, 07:08 PM~12929788
> *Skim when are we going to see a build up of the 61 Wagon "in god we trust"  or "the coin toss"?
> *


Lol. My boy john bought that car on a coin toss. Me and Texas Massacre tripped the hell out. I never seen somebody purchase a car like that before. Crazy ass white boy shit. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 07:16 PM~12929851
> *Lol. My boy john bought that car on a coin toss. Me and Texas Massacre tripped the hell out. I never seen somebody purchase a car like that before. Crazy ass white boy shit. Lol. :biggrin:
> *


LOL what was there to decide on that he had to toss a coin?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 7 2009, 03:12 AM~12932530
> *LOL what was there to decide on that he had to toss a coin?
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla

X3.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:12 PM~12932530
> *LOL what was there to decide on that he had to toss a coin?
> *


i seen it done before for a trailer..heads he pays double or tails he gets it free..


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 12:22 PM~12925617
> *No that's a 61 nomad wagon and its Lil Johns not mine. I just went with him to go pick it up yesterday.
> *


Anymore pics?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 7 2009, 07:08 PM~12936821
> *Anymore pics?
> *


check the TEXAS TOAST topic


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12937636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bean. I like that. Once I get that 62 wagon out of the way its full steam ahead. I need to wrap that shit up. I feel bad because I haven't got a whole lot done lately but soon as I get my front disks, paint the pumpkin and 605 gearbox I should be ready to get that body back on the frame and ready to finish blocking out the body.


----------



## _Bandido_

:0


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 06:05 AM~12871103
> *hell naw I have been working. I even got pics.
> 
> and my favorite - ....Graffiti :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sweet, you must seen alot of pieces at work. Good job.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 03:03 AM~12939527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 7 2009, 07:23 PM~12936908
> *check the TEXAS TOAST topic
> *


My fingers are to fat and lazy to look in said topic


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456358


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 12:04 AM~12939537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hoe liee shieeet


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 8 2009, 03:46 PM~12942067
> *My fingers are to fat and lazy to look in said topic
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

more for you


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 9 2009, 01:33 AM~12947278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more for you
> *


thats nice


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Time to lock this thread until updates.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2009, 02:49 PM~12951241
> *Time to lock this thread until updates.
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2009, 01:49 PM~12951241
> *Time to lock this thread until updates.
> *




AGREED.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2009, 11:49 AM~12951241
> *Time to lock this thread until updates.
> *


it sure has been a while! :angry:


----------



## Skim

soon my ninjas


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2009, 04:26 AM~12959830
> *soon my ninjas
> *


Holdin' like eight bucks.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ****** Tooth*, SIXONEFORLIFE, -SUPER62-

:0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2009, 02:26 AM~12959830
> *soon my ninjas
> *


Wassup why u duckin, aint no thang, jus drop a line pick up the phone. Something!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 07:11 AM~12960488
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ***** Toof, SIXONEFORLIFE, -SUPER62-
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 fickst


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 08:16 AM~12873118
> *when a train derails we are called out to rerail it. In those 2 pics, that was a big transformer on that flat car and it got sideways coming out of the yard so we go in with equipment to pick it up and set it back down so their tracks can be open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i work with railcars ive derailed a couple ever that bad they use the toads to get them back on the track once they had to use a crane :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 10 2009, 11:10 AM~12961103
> *:0  :0 fickst
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 03:04 AM~12939537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: this use to be a nice car


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 07:26 PM~12964949
> *:uh: this use to be a nice car
> *


why is it not nice anymore?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 10 2009, 07:25 PM~12965455
> *why is it not nice anymore?
> *




Im Sure Hes Referring To The Addition Of The Patterns On The Low Half... Dont Like It Either Myself... All Black And Chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:11 AM~12960488
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ***** Tooth, SIXONEFORLIFE, -SUPER62-
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 10:10 PM~12937636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheres u take that ******? i hope this up comming cruzing seazon is gonna be nice


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 03:51 PM~12860229
> *LOOKING GOOD TONY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*SORRY BUT NOT TONY'S, DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THAT MIX UP FROM....CHECK THE AVATAR TO MY LEFT FOR MORE PICS*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 10 2009, 09:11 PM~12967043
> *SORRY BUT NOT TONY'S, DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THAT MIX UP FROM....CHECK THE AVATAR TO MY LEFT FOR MORE PICS
> *


He was joking. read back.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 08:58 PM~12965776
> *Im Sure Hes Referring To The Addition Of The Patterns On The Low Half... Dont Like It Either Myself... All Black And Chrome. :thumbsup:
> *


i was actually referring to th egucci print top and interior....god thats just awful


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 11 2009, 01:23 AM~12969860
> *i was actually referring to th egucci print top and interior....god thats just awful
> *





Damn, Didnt Even Notice That... Good Eye.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2009, 04:16 AM~12970626
> *Damn, Didnt Even Notice That... Good Eye.
> *


that car use to be owned by the dood that ownes that blue 57 rag BLUE PRINT, it was nice when it was all black all that gucci print ruins a car....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 10 2009, 11:11 PM~12967043
> *SORRY BUT NOT TONY'S, DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THAT MIX UP FROM....CHECK THE AVATAR TO MY LEFT FOR MORE PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 25 2009, 10:43 PM~12812343-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOR A 6-0 COMING OUT OF THE 3-0-5.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 10 2009, 11:11 PM~12967043
> *SORRY BUT NOT TONY'S, DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THAT MIX UP FROM....CHECK THE AVATAR TO MY LEFT FOR MORE PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

SQUEEK RU(ALL FROM THE i) STOPPIN' BY TO SHOW SOME BLOOD LOVE.


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 11 2009, 03:14 AM~12970909
> *that car use to be owned by the dood that ownes that blue 57 rag BLUE PRINT, it was nice when it was all black all that gucci print ruins a car....
> *


I thought that 61 was from Los Angeles C.C.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Feb 11 2009, 05:44 PM~12974561
> *I thought that 61 was from Los Angeles C.C.
> *


The Gucci top Ace was.... SIX1RAG got hit in the head with something.

Dre's Rag who SIX1RAG is referring to was Black and with gold accents at one time and then was redone with all chrome. The car was featured in LRM missing a shock mount. lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 11 2009, 07:14 AM~12970909
> *that car use to be owned by the dood that ownes that blue 57 rag BLUE PRINT, it was nice when it was all black all that gucci print ruins a car....
> *


:nono: WRONG ACE THAT'S NOT A STREET PLAYERS CAR.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 12:50 PM~12973813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQUEEK RU(ALL FROM THE i) STOPPIN' BY TO SHOW SOME BLOOD LOVE.
> *


 :uh: tell that nikka to get back into the studio and cut another album


----------



## BThompsonTX

Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 07:26 PM~12975390
> *:nono: WRONG ACE THAT'S NOT A STREET PLAYERS CAR.
> *


dood it had the same mural, and i was told it was.....i was mis informed...sorrry


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:20 AM~12981239
> *dood it had the same mural, and i was told it was.....i was mis informed...sorrry
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 03:40 AM~12980777
> *Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it me or does everyones garage look like Skims out in Texas?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2009, 08:28 AM~12981626
> *Is it me or does everyones garage look like Skims out in Texas?
> *


Dunno about that but the engine sounds rowdy!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:20 AM~12981239
> *dood it had the same mural, and i was told it was.....i was mis informed...sorrry
> *


*Dre's Ace After*


----------



## Austin Ace

Still no word


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 12:40 AM~12980777
> *Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dayyyymn


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## westsidehydros

skim, your pm is full.


----------



## Looney

man skim first i would like to thank you...you made my boring day at work go by much faster after reading this whole tread....how many donor cars has been used so far.....sorry to hear about your popz..mine passed on 3/18/07...R.I.P to the welder.....and my b-day is 12/8/74...after reading this thread man i was amazed at da work you put in...your a real insperation to me here i thinking that im a builder but you have put me im my place i now realize i have a lot to learn and your skillz homie are off da hook :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 12:40 AM~12980777
> *Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOUNDS REAL GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 10:27 PM~12987380
> *man skim first i would like to thank you...you made my boring day at work go by much faster after reading this whole tread....how many donor cars has been used so far.....sorry to hear about your popz..mine passed on 3/18/07...R.I.P to the welder.....and my b-day is 12/8/74...after  reading this thread man i was amazed at da work you put in...your a real insperation to me here i thinking that im a builder but you have put me im my place i now realize i have a lot to learn and your skillz homie are off da hook  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's respect.


----------



## Scrilla

Indeed... :yes: 



Respect Is Earned, Not Given.


----------



## God's Son2

PSALMS 61


----------



## -SUPER62-

Sup Skim....Thanks again for those rims...It was tight seeing how much further along you were on Hell Bent since the last time I saw it, and the Texas toast lookin good also....Whats up BThompsonTX, It was nice meeting you homie.....yall definately aint messin around out there in KRUM.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 11 2009, 11:40 PM~12980777
> *Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

SKIM,,,,
EMPTY THAT PM BOX!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 14 2009, 02:08 AM~12999475
> *SKIM,,,,
> EMPTY THAT PM BOX!!!!!!!
> *


TEXAS TOAST


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:rofl:


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 12:40 AM~12980777
> *Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! What did that whole thing cost? That's if you don't mind saying


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 14 2009, 05:59 PM~13003363
> *DAMN!! What did that whole thing cost? That's if you don't mind saying
> *


technicality your not saying anything...your asking :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Feb 13 2009, 08:48 PM~12998144
> *Sup Skim....Thanks again for those rims...It was tight seeing how much further along you were on Hell Bent since the last time I saw it, and the Texas toast lookin good also....Whats up BThompsonTX, It was nice meeting you homie.....yall definately aint messin around out there in KRUM.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2009, 05:35 PM~13003585
> *technicality your not saying anything...your asking :biggrin:
> *


pork is bad for us


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 14 2009, 04:59 PM~13003363
> *DAMN!! What did that whole thing cost? That's if you don't mind saying
> *



I have well over 15k into this motor. Yeah, I thought about just putting an LS7 in the 62, but you just can't beat the looks of a 409!


----------



## midwest_swang

Hey Skim I notice that you use alot of donor cars on your build. Are the rear wheel housings inner and outer the same on a vert and a hardtop sedan? By lookin at em they look pretty close but I want to make sure. I got some new pics of my organ donors and disassembly :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 14 2009, 11:01 PM~13005202
> *I have well over 15k into this motor.  Yeah, I thought about just putting an LS7 in the 62, but you just can't beat the looks of a 409!
> *


small block for life


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 14 2009, 10:03 PM~13005557
> *Hey Skim I notice that you use alot of donor cars on your build. Are the rear wheel housings inner and outer the same on a vert and a hardtop sedan? By lookin at em they look pretty close but I want to make sure. I got some new pics of my organ donors and disassembly  :0
> *


yes and no, at the top of the rear wheel tubs they are different on a vert because the factory made them flatter so when the top goes back it wont interfere, on a h/t or 4 door they arch up more round at the top.


----------



## Skim

Thats why I chose not to go all the way. Just high enough to get past the rusty area and left the rest alone.































then I did the inside like this. Its pretty much the same about 12" up before it changes but there was no need to go that high on mine.



















after its all cleaned up you wont tell the difference.


----------



## Skim




----------



## midwest_swang

> Thats why I chose not to go all the way. Just high enough to get past the rusty area and left the rest alone.
> 
> Thats what I was thinking by eyeballing it but I wastnt for sure. Mine are rusty on the front sides by where the cylinder attaches I will post up some pics. I picked up a sedan 2 door with a damn near perfect inner shell trunk, upper trunk, wheel housings, braces, rockers. :cheesy: Now all I have to do is start choppin and weldin


----------



## midwest_swang

> Thats why I chose not to go all the way. Just high enough to get past the rusty area and left the rest alone.
> 
> Thats what I was thinking by eyeballing it but I wastnt for sure. Mine are rusty on the front sides by where the cylinder attaches I will post up some pics. I picked up a sedan 2 door with a damn near perfect inner shell trunk, upper trunk, wheel housings, braces, rockers. :cheesy: Now all I have to do is start choppin and weldin
> 
> 
> 
> I really would like you to see it and give me some advise on where to start. I have all these ideas but I sit and think damn where do I start.  I bet after doin yours you know exactly what you would do different next time to make life easier. Thats how shit always goes. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 15 2009, 09:55 AM~13007634
> *I really would like you to see it and give me some advise on where to start. I have all these ideas but I sit and think damn where do I start.   I bet after doin yours you know exactly what you would do different next time to make life easier. Thats how shit always goes.  :biggrin:
> *


Get the motor running and ride out as is.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 09:17 AM~13007806
> *Get the motor running and ride out as is.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You tryin to see me die bro? I got a feeling my asshole would have a burn even prep H couldnt stop :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 14 2009, 11:13 PM~13005614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MUST HAVE THE 6 VOLT HYDRO SETUP


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 15 2009, 01:22 PM~13008851
> *THAT MUST HAVE THE 6 VOLT HYDRO SETUP
> *


Hop That VW! :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 15 2009, 11:23 AM~13007827
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You tryin to see me die bro? I got a feeling my asshole would have a burn even prep H couldnt stop  :roflmao:
> *


Naw nikkua, I'm just trying to keep it real. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MAAANDO

Got updates fellas check out my thread :biggrin: Skim motivated me to get some work in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13005614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## donkey_kong

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 10:33 PM~12947278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more for you
> *


any picz of dat sunrise caprice or sticcy malibu?


----------



## midwest_swang

Heres what Im workin with bro what do ya think? The first two are my rag and the last one is of my solid ass OG 61 Two door sedan :0 Time to start choppin it up


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13012277
> *Heres what Im workin with bro what do ya think? The first two are my rag and the last one is of my solid ass OG 61 Two door sedan  :0  Time to start choppin  it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! them wheelwells going to need some work!! the tops where thos holes are on the vert are different. youll proble have to repair that with sheetmetal or find some you can cut out of a vert but that would be VERY hard to find


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 15 2009, 09:32 PM~13012774
> *DAMN! them wheelwells going to need some work!! the tops where thos holes are on the vert are different. youll proble have to repair that with sheetmetal or find some you can cut out of a vert but that would be VERY hard to find
> *


I was thinking that I would hand craft them I may be able to use some other contours of the the fourdoor to fit somewhat close the flat spots I will use sheetmetal I guess.


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 15 2009, 10:44 PM~13012277
> *Heres what Im workin with bro what do ya think? The first two are my rag and the last one is of my solid ass OG 61 Two door sedan  :0  Time to start choppin  it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Ace is tight. I love it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 15 2009, 08:41 PM~13012873
> *I was thinking that I would hand craft them I may be able to use some other contours of the the fourdoor to fit somewhat close the flat spots I will use sheetmetal I guess.
> *


yea like tony said the back half and lower halfs are the same just that front top part is different. you can save it tho. when you starting a build up topic??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13013968
> *That Ace is tight. I love it.
> *


  jeaa


----------



## ButchFragrance

Page 3 :0 :dunno: :nono:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, edward61, *BThompsonTX*

Thompson is drinking his coffee right now enjoying this topic. :0 

Just remember to _not_ ask the guy behind the counter, because he'll ask you if the car has A.C.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 12:04 AM~12939537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2009, 09:25 AM~13026806
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, edward61, BThompsonTX
> 
> Thompson is drinking his coffee right now enjoying this topic.  :0
> 
> Just remember to not ask the guy behind the counter, because he'll ask you if the car has A.C.
> *



Gotta have the coffee in the morning! Yeah, that guy behind the counter kept asking what car it was for, even after I told him it didn't matter!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:59 AM~13027287
> *Gotta have the coffee in the morning!  Yeah, that guy behind the counter kept asking what car it was for, even after I told him it didn't matter!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 15 2009, 08:44 PM~13012277
> *Heres what Im workin with bro what do ya think? The first two are my rag and the last one is of my solid ass OG 61 Two door sedan  :0  Time to start choppin  it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like my white rags rust lol!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Feb 16 2009, 11:30 PM~13024713
> *Page 3  :0  :dunno:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: It happens sometimes. Heres the deal, I have about 2 more weeks to go on the wagon and its done. After that, I can move it out the shop and get back on this car so bear with me fellas, its gonna be back on the grind trust me. Its gonna be on.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2008, 09:52 AM~11557269
> *When I got to A&M Customs, they were still working on my frame so i snapped a few pics once I got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, since I am doing a wishbone rear I had the banana bar section cut out which got completely removed after that pic and replaced with round tubing afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We need the rotisserie now got two frames coming in! When you gonna bring it down?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Reported to camp....Its comin bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## Daniel son

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 18 2009, 04:43 PM~13041936
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang! nikka skim already sold it to japan? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2009, 12:55 AM~13035438
> *:biggrin:  It happens sometimes. Heres the deal, I have about 2 more weeks to go on the wagon and its done. After that, I can move it out the shop and get back on this car so bear with me fellas, its gonna be back on the grind trust me. Its gonna be on.
> *







:angry:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 18 2009, 06:43 PM~13041936
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2009, 10:48 PM~13043885
> *dang! nikka skim already sold it to japan?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Looks Blue to me.


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## MAAANDO

Yo SKIM, was the under rear seat floor pan hard to take off? I am having the time of my life on that one. I have all but the rear lip off. The lip by the wheel wells and trunk floor.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2009, 11:55 PM~13035438
> *:biggrin:  It happens sometimes. Heres the deal, I have about 2 more weeks to go on the wagon and its done. After that, I can move it out the shop and get back on this car so bear with me fellas, its gonna be back on the grind trust me. Its gonna be on.
> *


It's good to take break from the vert....I did the same thing,,, :biggrin:


----------



## asphlat dancin 59

dope project. cant wait to see it rollin.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 18 2009, 06:43 PM~13041936
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the setup in that.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 19 2009, 11:22 AM~13049756
> *:uh:  Looks Blue to me.
> *


i couldn't find the sarcastic smilie.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :sarcastic:


----------



## God's Son2

:uh


----------



## KERRBSS

do you know what any of this is skim? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460590


----------



## 6Deuced

skim its very important for you to clear your inbox, i need to discuss some stuff with you asap.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 21 2009, 05:40 PM~13070764
> *skim its very important for you to clear your inbox, i need to discuss some stuff with you asap.
> *


Sounds like drama??? :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

There was a little something for you at Carl Casper's bro..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Feb 18 2009, 08:40 AM~13037658-->
> 
> 
> 
> We need the rotisserie now got two frames coming in! When you gonna bring it down?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me see when I have a couple days off next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 18 2009, 10:21 AM~13038369
> *Reported to camp....Its comin bro :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir it sure is, i wont make it to phoenix for spring traing this year tho
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6Deuced_@Feb 21 2009, 06:40 PM~13070764
> *skim its very important for you to clear your inbox, i need to discuss some stuff with you asap.
> *


been off line last few days, pm box open. The hinges made ut the other day did you get that yet?, im gonna pm you my digits.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13070864
> *Sounds like drama??? :uh:
> *


:nono:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 01:36 PM~13076967
> *Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 i think tom green is a stupid bastard but damn he can put it down like a pistol when the cops yell freeze!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13076967
> *Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related
> 
> :0
> *


white boy got mad skillz yo


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 07:27 PM~13078511
> *white boy got mad skillz yo
> *





:yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

For tha Crab n u.... How you gonna have that Blood DJ Quik sampled in a str8 up crip track? :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 10:06 AM~13084545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> For tha Crab n u.... How you gonna have that Blood DJ Quik sampled in a str8 up crip track?  :0
> *


He sounds like Humpty


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 22 2009, 07:19 PM~13078444
> *:0 i think tom green is a stupid bastard but damn he can put it down like a pistol when the cops yell freeze!!!
> *


in the early 90's he was in a rap group called organized rhyme old ass shit


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2009, 10:43 PM~13072343
> *let me see when I have a couple days off next
> *


Hit me up you got my #


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 23 2009, 12:32 PM~13084726
> *He sounds like Humpty
> *


Grab a bag of chips and a dollar wine. Can't be smokin' on that stress.


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Can't believe he sold this already......damn!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 10:07 AM~13085070
> *Grab a bag of chips and a dollar wine.  Can't be smokin' on that stress.
> *


 :uh: i cant find any dollar wine..the hood is expensive these days


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 24 2009, 09:01 AM~13095373
> *Can't believe he sold this already......damn!!
> *






:scrutinize:


----------



## StreetCarKiller62

were is that impala junk yard at there was pic on here ??????


----------



## FoxCustom

Whatup Ken? :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Got the 409/481 Stroker dynoed today....545.7 HP and 558.7 lb-ft of torque at 4000 rpm!!! Yeah, I'm happy! :biggrin: 
<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>

Here is a video of what the neighbors hear...first run and was running quite rich. had to do a jet change.....

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13076967
> *Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related
> 
> :0
> *


x cleary was not expecting that.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 05:06 PM~13084545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> For tha Crab n u.... How you gonna have that Blood DJ Quik sampled in a str8 up crip track?  :0
> *


Love that shit!


----------



## cheleo




----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

any updates on the wagon or the 61?


----------



## Scrilla

:angry:


----------



## 64 Drop

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13076967
> *Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related
> 
> :0
> *


that right there is the shit..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 25 2009, 12:09 AM~13103194
> *Got the 409/481 Stroker dynoed today....545.7 HP and 558.7 lb-ft of torque at 4000 rpm!!!  Yeah, I'm happy! :biggrin:
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> 
> Here is a video of what the neighbors hear...first run and was running quite rich.  had to do a jet change.....
> 
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 01:36 PM~13076967
> *Ebi-_o_3dgs&feature=related
> 
> :0
> *


tOM'S 1st verse was on some beastie boy shit!!!!!! Good stuff right there


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## StreetCarKiller62

> _Originally posted by StreetCarKiller62_@Feb 24 2009, 07:12 PM~13101719
> *were is that impala junk yard at there was pic on here ??????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, Skim*





:wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2009, 05:17 AM~13116301
> *any updates on the wagon or the 61?
> *


I got my upper ball joints back from the chromers so tomorrow, Imputting that front suspension back together. I have to get the drivers side lower a arm on. I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## HARDLUCK88

saw this yesterday when i was at meinekie


----------



## ButchFragrance

:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla

:angry:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 4 2009, 09:00 AM~13175282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 4 2009, 07:00 AM~13175282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got something she can park her ass on :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 4 2009, 08:00 AM~13175282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiice


----------



## Scrilla

THIS IS GONNA TURN INTO THE MAYHAMS TOPIC QWUICK!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 4 2009, 07:00 AM~13175282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 boioiioioiioiioiiooing


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 4 2009, 07:49 PM~13182342
> *:0 boioiioioiioiioiiooing
> *





YOU LIKING THE BACK OF THE PHOTOGRAPHERS HEAD ARENT YA? :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Skim

Last Active	Mar 03, 2009 - 06:45 PM


:0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 02:23 PM~13190553
> *Skim
> 
> Last Active	Mar 03, 2009 - 06:45 PM
> :0  :0
> *


Wrong topic, it's only been wagon time, no Ace rag. Someone lock this thread.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 4 2009, 10:11 PM~13183302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 03:21 PM~13191823
> *Wrong topic, it's only been wagon time, no Ace rag.  Someone lock this thread.
> *







:angry:


----------



## AMB1800

DAMN!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: 

anyone heard from skim?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2009, 11:34 PM~13210391
> *:roflmao:
> 
> anyone heard from skim?
> *


Probably puttin' some trains back on their tracks :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2009, 05:34 PM~13210391
> *:roflmao:
> 
> anyone heard from skim?
> *


On the daily. He's on the grind right now with other shit like work, pussy, and drank. Did I mention he's working on a 62 wagon? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 DRANK? I DIDNT KNOW THEY GOT DOWN LIKE THAT IN KRUM?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2009, 07:15 PM~13211055
> *:0 DRANK? I DIDNT KNOW THEY GOT DOWN LIKE THAT IN KRUM?
> *


Shit to live in Krum you need to be on that Drank. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 7 2009, 07:46 PM~13212498
> *Shit to live in Krum you need to be on that Drank. :biggrin:
> *


purple drank?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 7 2009, 08:23 PM~13212773
> *purple drank?
> *


any drank :biggrin:


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2009, 02:31 AM~13214109
> *any drank :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2009, 10:34 PM~13210391
> *:roflmao:
> 
> anyone heard from skim?
> *


Major Impala chrome parts dealer on ebay nowadays...  

BTW, got any more of them chrome spindles?


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13226227
> *Major Impala chrome parts dealer on ebay nowadays...
> *




SKIM Gottem For The El Oh...


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2009, 05:15 PM~13211055
> *:0 DRANK? I DIDNT KNOW THEY GOT DOWN LIKE THAT IN KRUM?
> *


Texas is Texas... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 9 2009, 06:33 PM~13228475
> *Texas is Texas... :biggrin:
> *


you 'Bama boys aint too far from it ....ya'll jus gots moonshine :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13228475
> *Texas is Texas... :biggrin:
> *



dont you mean tejas?


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 9 2009, 04:35 PM~13226227
> *Major Impala chrome parts dealer on ebay nowadays...
> 
> BTW, got any more of them chrome spindles?
> *


e thug :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

this used to be my favorite topic danm wagons :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 11 2009, 04:43 PM~13251419
> * this used to be my favorite topic danm wagons  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TOPFAN

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13226227
> *Major Impala chrome parts dealer on ebay nowadays...
> 
> BTW, got any more of them chrome spindles?
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 9 2009, 03:35 PM~13226227
> *Major Impala chrome parts dealer on ebay nowadays...
> 
> BTW, got any more of them chrome spindles?
> *


yessir... right here

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/1bidh...hanyours?_rdc=1


----------



## Skim

been off line a couple weeks busy doing other things. hopefully I can get some progress up.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13311659
> *been off line a couple weeks busy doing other things. hopefully I can get some progress up.
> *


i hope so too, I got some work for ya :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2009, 05:57 AM~13311610
> *yessir... right here
> 
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/1bidh...hanyours?_rdc=1
> *


On my watch list already! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2009, 01:01 AM~13311659
> *been off line a couple weeks busy doing other things. hopefully I can get some progress up.
> *


----------



## God's Son2

hi everybody


----------



## Skim

Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it :uh: 

anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.


----------



## Dylante63

^^^ much better than trying to seal it with a bolt :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 20 2009, 12:31 AM~13332735
> *^^^ much better than trying to seal it with a bolt :0
> *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13332308
> *Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice homie,


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 18 2009, 06:53 PM~13319609
> *hi everybody
> *


 :uh: jesus hates it when you talk so stfu in the name of jesus


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 20 2009, 04:58 AM~13332308-->
> 
> 
> 
> Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like a good solution!
> It even looks like its supposed to be there.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Mar 20 2009, 05:50 AM~13332990
> *:uh: jesus hates it when you talk so stfu in the name of jesus
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13332308
> *Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GENIUS RIGHT THERE SKIM. I HAVE BE TRYING TO FIND A SLEEVE AND PLUG LIKE THE ONE YOU WELDEN IN... WHERE DO GET THAT, HOME DEPOT?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 19 2009, 11:50 PM~13332990
> *:uh: jesus hates it when you talk so stfu in the name of jesus
> *


TO BAD THAT LAYITLOW IS THE ONLY LIFE YOU HAVE


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 11:58 PM~13332308
> *Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: now its easier for someone to steal your gas :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 09:58 PM~13332308
> *Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## grandson

handy to have a gas drain tho especally if you ever need to store the car


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 21 2009, 08:30 AM~13344843
> *:uh: now its easier for someone to steal your gas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13344843
> *:uh: now its easier for someone to steal your gas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 20 2009, 09:01 PM~13341653
> *THATS GENIUS RIGHT THERE SKIM. I HAVE BE TRYING TO FIND A SLEEVE AND PLUG LIKE THE ONE YOU WELDEN IN... WHERE DO GET THAT, HOME DEPOT?
> *


The sleve was from Fasten-All bolt store. it was like 1.25 not much. Its all getting chromed right now. The plater loved the idea.


----------



## Skim

fuckin around, I chromed a 61 / 62 dash but I think I may put this on ebay.


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOOKIN GOOD SKIM


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2009, 09:55 PM~13350046
> *fuckin around, I chromed a 61 / 62 dash but I think I may put this on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u just got misc chrome sway bar links chillin on the cowl.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 21 2009, 11:19 PM~13350206
> *u just got misc chrome sway bar links chillin on the cowl.
> *


damn eagle eyes!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 05:55 AM~13350046
> *fuckin around, I chromed a 61 / 62 dash but I think I may put this on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pretty big thing to ship!


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 22 2009, 12:59 AM~13351359
> *Pretty big thing to ship!
> *


How Much For The Brake Pedal And Door Strickers For A 63? Pm Me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2009, 09:55 PM~13350046
> *fuckin around, I chromed a 61 / 62 dash but I think I may put this on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish i had the money to fuck around like that :biggrin: :biggrin: 
looks sick


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2009, 11:50 PM~13350024
> *The sleve was from Fasten-All bolt store. it was like 1.25 not much. Its all getting chromed right now. The plater loved the idea.
> *


YOU ARE VERY SMART


----------



## BIG RED

:0


----------



## Rod Stewart

roll that bish out to CA when you're done.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13332308
> *Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I found out the hard way on my sixty-four tank, they drilled it and chromed it. :uh: I went to P/U and I saw what they did I was like WTF! I ended up having to put a drain plug in using JB Weld so we didn't have to heat up the tank, I turned out OK... :uh:


----------



## 65chevyman

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

bad ass huh :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13378456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass huh  :biggrin:
> *


damn damn damn....where were those when i was making mine?  where u get and how much? i still gota do my rear two :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13378456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass huh  :biggrin:
> *


suicide door striker plates


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13378456-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass huh  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 08:08 PM~13378815
> *damn damn damn....where were those when i was making mine?  where u get and how much? i still gota do my rear two :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13379136
> *suicide door striker plates
> *


I thought they were vert body mount bolts :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

yes they r vert body mounts guy made em up in WA


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 28 2009, 06:46 AM~13414353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13378815
> *damn damn damn....where were those when i was making mine?  where u get and how much? i still gota do my rear two :biggrin:
> *


they got them on ebay


----------



## MAAANDO

Here you go SKIM, I took these on Friday.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13332308
> *Since Im chroming my tank, the chrome shops will drill a hole in it because if not, the tank will not fully submerge itself and it wont chrome right. I have heard of people filling the tank with water etc but I asked them how the hell do you drill a hole and it not leak? they told me people will put a bolt in it  :uh:
> 
> anyways I just took it upon myself with a few parts from home depot. Once he told me where the hole needed to be, I drilled it myself and had the sleeve welded in to work like the plug on a rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now watch them drill another whole on the other side.


----------



## Skim

lol, no I showed it to him and he said I did it right.


Now that the wagon is out of the way, Hell Bent can finally proceed


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 02:58 PM~13432542
> *lol, no I showed it to him and he said I did it right.
> Now that the wagon is out of the way, Hell Bent can finally proceed
> *












YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

so whats left on your agenda tone bone?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 07:58 PM~13432542
> *lol, no I showed it to him and he said I did it right.
> Now that the wagon is out of the way, Hell Bent can finally proceed
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 02:58 PM~13432542
> *lol, no I showed it to him and he said I did it right.
> Now that the wagon is out of the way, Hell Bent can finally proceed
> *


I talked alot of shit about you working on the wagon but I know how old it gets not having a car to cruise in.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

This topic still makes me want a wagon.


----------



## Lolohopper

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Hey skim did you sell the chrome dash for the 61 homie let me know?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 12:58 PM~13432542
> *lol, no I showed it to him and he said I did it right.
> Now that the wagon is out of the way, Hell Bent can finally proceed
> *


Pics!!!!!!!!!!!on the way?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 31 2009, 02:50 PM~13444109
> *Pics!!!!!!!!!!!on the way?
> *





Hope So... :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 04:40 PM~13446000
> *Hope So...  :biggrin:
> *


Guess not!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 3 2009, 04:51 PM~13476679
> *Guess not!
> *





:angry:


----------



## slo

lies!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Bring this topic back to life!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 31 2009, 04:39 AM~13441325
> *I talked alot of shit about you working on the wagon but I know how old it gets not having a car to cruise in.
> *


Why dont you And Skim talk about it, and you need to apologize, hhahaha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 30 2009, 01:30 PM~13431719
> *Now watch them drill another whole on the other side.
> *


*JB WELD* works wonders.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 28 2009, 03:46 AM~13414353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skillz


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2009, 05:17 AM~13116301
> *any updates on the wagon or the 61?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2009, 09:22 PM~13491806
> *:biggrin:
> *


yes I got the wagon almost finished. I just have to bleed the brakes, get the blinkers and turnsignals working and get it alligned and its done. This bitch is on the way just give it a few. 
as for the tank its still at the chrome shop. Im still waiting on it.


----------



## lowdowndirty5975

man, you move fast.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lowdowndirty5975_@Apr 5 2009, 10:20 PM~13492362
> *man, you move fast.
> *


slow lately.  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13492381
> *slow lately.   :biggrin:
> *


cuz yo ass got ADDD.....

thanks again for the hook up...... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 12:21 AM~13492381
> *slow lately.   :biggrin:
> *


Me too....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2009, 07:15 AM~13494374
> *cuz yo ass got ADDD.....
> 
> thanks again for the hook up...... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I got that adult a.d.d. real bad but I have to stay on track and discipline myself or I won't get shit accomplished. Good to finally meet you. Come up again if you need more parts for that 62.


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## REV. chuck

i think we all have adult a.d.d thats why these forums are so addictive to us 


we can talk cars then look at whores then talk shit then watch a youtube video talk more shit then talk cars look at whores ....................................


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Yo Skim - 

Good Lookin on the cowl.. Just got it today.. The box was all bent so I was scared as hell opening it, but it's all good! :thumbsup: 

Now make me some wheelwells and a core support!


----------



## the GRINCH

what ya think skim little under 5 weeks start to finish


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 02:54 PM~13497861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think skim little under 5 weeks start to finish
> *


Thats sik for 5 weeks!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13497861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think skim little under 5 weeks start to finish
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:22 AM~13495689
> *Yeah I got that adult a.d.d. real bad but I have to stay on track and discipline myself or I won't get shit accomplished. Good to finally meet you. Come up again if you need more parts for that 62.
> *


I'm commin if i don't need shit you and Brian drink Bud Light we gon get along fine :biggrin:, I just gotta come at night so I'm safe in the sundown town :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 ONE OF THEM 'DONT LET THE SUN SET ON A NON HONKY'S BACK' TYPA TOWN U LIVE IN SKIM?? hno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 6 2009, 06:24 PM~13499917
> *:0 ONE OF THEM 'DONT LET THE SUN SET ON A NON HONKY'S BACK' TYPA TOWN U LIVE IN SKIM?? hno:
> *


no but the town 6 miles down the road from me was a "Sundown Town" 
I dont think Krum was. Population 1979 with 2 ace rags though.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 02:54 PM~13497861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think skim little under 5 weeks start to finish
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 28 2009, 04:46 AM~13414353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah that was one night after leaving a country bar drunk lol

some other whole cars


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13502109
> *yeah that was one night after leaving a country bar drunk lol
> 
> some other whole cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13502109
> *yeah that was one night after leaving a country bar drunk lol
> 
> some other whole cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ass 2 mouth :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2009, 04:13 AM~13502109
> *yeah that was one night after leaving a country bar drunk lol
> *


Hehe! Looks good!
Like the wholecars too.  
Painted something recently or are you just busy with the cars?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## lonnie

pic's of the drop or everyone will think it got sold at auction :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 7 2009, 12:37 AM~13503634
> *Hehe! Looks good!
> Like the wholecars too.
> Painted something recently or are you just busy with the cars?
> *


Nothing recent. I do get the itch though.... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2009, 08:04 AM~13516246
> *Nothing recent. I do get the itch though.... :biggrin:
> *


Like the seven year itch? :0 Should get to a doctor and get that looked at! :biggrin: 

Nah....j/k...looking forward to seeing some more progress on the ace! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

give me about 2 more weeks and the wagon will be finished.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2009, 08:11 AM~13516304
> *give me about 2 more weeks and the wagon will be finished.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wagon is looking real sweet too! Would be a nice daily.....but that kind of stuff doesn't fly as a daily up here in MN winters! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2009, 04:04 PM~13516246
> *Nothing recent. I do get the itch though.... :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya. :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

painting trains after leaving a country bar seems ironic somehow


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 8 2009, 11:26 AM~13518020
> *painting trains after leaving a country bar seems ironic somehow
> *


lmao


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2009, 10:11 AM~13516304
> *give me about 2 more weeks and the wagon will be finished.
> *


after that you can come help me with my 60


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## regal ryda

i want video of that beesssh burnin up the road :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Ok, since the wagons almost done I had to get the 72's mounted up so I can get the frame rolling here real soon. I know its not nothin special but its going to go back together once the 62 is out of the way.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 06:45 PM~13542357
> *Ok, since the wagons almost done I had to get the 72's mounted up so I can get the frame rolling here real soon. I know its not nothin special but its going to go back together once the 62 is out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the set from that corner or the ones you got in da safe :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 10 2009, 11:39 PM~13543237
> *is that the set from that corner or the ones you got in da safe :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 11:13 PM~13502109
> *yeah that was one night after leaving a country bar drunk lol
> 
> some other whole cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Few questions...

how long does something like those whole cars take?

do you just ride around with an assload of paint w/ you?

does your fucking trigger finger get tired or what??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 10 2009, 10:37 PM~13543668
> *Few questions...
> 
> how long does something like those whole cars take?
> 
> do you just ride around with an assload of paint w/ you?
> 
> does your fucking trigger finger get tired or what??
> *


Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins. 
I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished. 
Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and good times you had while you were rocking the rails.


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 05:26 AM~13545125
> *Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
> Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins.
> I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
> It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and  good times you had while you were rocking the rails.
> *


 Hey Skim, Have you ever traveled to paint trains? Out of state or country? We have 6 train yards up here. There isnt to many people bombing much over here any more. In the early 90s Chicago cpd formed a graffitti task force and couught up to alot of people. So many good memories. :biggrin:
Ive seen your whole cars up here


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 07:26 AM~13545125
> *Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
> Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins.
> I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
> It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and  good times you had while you were rocking the rails.
> *


I LOVED TO SETUP SHOP, THIS BRINGS BACK ALOT OF MEMORIES FOR ME. SMOKING WEED AND DRINKING BEER WITH SEVERAL FRIENDS PRODUCING A BURNER HAVING NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 12:26 PM~13545125
> *Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
> Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins.
> I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
> It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and  good times you had while you were rocking the rails.
> *


Its always interesting to hear about the graff-scene from different parts of the world. In Sweden there is a certine "status" about wich trains you paint, freight-cars has the lowest status of all, Subways and Commuters from Stockholm are the hardest to paint and has the highest "status", they are well guarded and wont roll fore more then a day with a piece on it...

I have never understood that kind of mentality, the freights carry your name extremely long distances and they seldom get buffed...I mean what more can you ask for? For me graffiti is all about doing the best piece you can do on the coolest spot you can find, wether it be a train or a wall dont matter as long as it looks good. 

But the smell and feeling you get from standing in the yard or lay-up painting a train...
Thats one super-feeling you cant get anywhere else as far as graffiti goes.  I think that any writer that has painted trains can agree on that.


----------



## hugos76

Somebody start a graffiti thread on lil


----------



## madmanmone61

:biggrin: Is there a 61 rag in this thread?? :biggrin: 

















lol Keep up the good work skim!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 07:26 AM~13545125
> *Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
> Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins.
> I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
> It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and  good times you had while you were rocking the rails.
> *


badass.... thx for takin the time to write all that.

the cars look bad ass and i would think it would take even longer than 4-6 hrs but i guess with the risk of getting caught it would speed things up. 

thx again.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Apr 11 2009, 02:02 PM~13546364
> *:biggrin: Is there a 61 rag in this thread?? :biggrin:
> lol  Keep up the good work skim!!!!
> *




:rofl:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 05:26 AM~13545125
> *I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property.
> *


LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I am sure if more people did what you where doing it would not be looked down on so hard.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

freights are "OK" but it cant compare to some straight up city bombing.........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 11 2009, 11:45 PM~13550901
> *freights are "OK" but it cant compare to some straight up city bombing.........
> *


Now this is true. When you live in the major cities its preffered but when you don't its cross country with freights. I love seeing pics someone caught of one of my tains rolling thru the ice and snow of canada when I remember painting it while it was close to a hundred degrees and there were mosquitos trapped in the wet paint.
When I lived in Ca. My favorite was bombing the freeways and catching heavens along the 15 fwy. That was back in the early 90's.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I used to chill with these dudes A.C.K (Aerosol Crimes Krew) and those dudes were always a hell of a lot better at bombing shit than me. They would bomb anything too because other people around here wouldn't do it. Last I heard one of them was doing it for a living and doing an occasional train. The hardest thing I he ever wrote was "If you check my track record, you'll see I'm a track wrecker." He always wrote as Sik1...alot of people did though.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## erock

Yo-

Check out this collection of street scene photos from the 50's and 60's-

http://www.yenko.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p...1/fpart/54/vc/1


-E


----------



## XLowLifeX

haa did you do this shit skim?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by erock_@Apr 12 2009, 07:10 PM~13555975
> *Yo-
> 
> Check out this collection of street scene photos from the 50's and 60's-
> 
> http://www.yenko.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p...1/fpart/54/vc/1
> -E
> *


man that topic is bad ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

yo tagging is for kids homies just need to say that. Keep it real dont fuck our country with bullshit tagging.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by erock_@Apr 12 2009, 08:10 PM~13555975
> *Yo-
> 
> Check out this collection of street scene photos from the 50's and 60's-
> 
> http://www.yenko.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p...1/fpart/54/vc/1
> -E
> *


ive been checking out the pics in this topic for like 2 hours :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 12 2009, 09:05 PM~13556950
> *yo tagging is for kids homies just need to say that. Keep it real dont fuck our country with bullshit tagging.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 12 2009, 07:05 PM~13556950
> *yo tagging is for kids homies just need to say that. Keep it real dont fuck our country with bullshit tagging.
> *


 :uh: 
no mamas!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 05:40 AM~13552026
> *Now this is true.  When you live in the major cities its preffered but when you don't its cross country with freights. I love seeing pics someone caught of one of my tains rolling thru the ice and snow of canada when I remember painting it while it was close to a hundred degrees and there were mosquitos trapped in the wet paint.
> When I lived in Ca. My favorite was bombing the freeways and catching heavens along the 15 fwy. That was back in the early 90's.
> *


wasnt trying to dog you Skim,I just see alot of cat's jocking the whole "freight" deal now.I know you put in work on all sides,a true bomber IMO........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13556950
> *yo tagging is for kids homies just need to say that. Keep it real dont fuck our country with bullshit tagging.
> *


well this kid has more artistic talent then you do be it cars or wall's..........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 13 2009, 12:04 AM~13558484
> *wasnt trying to dog you Skim,I just see alot of cat's jocking the whole "freight" deal now.I know you put in work on all sides,a true bomber IMO........
> *


I hear ya homie.  I even got up at Belmont Tunnell right in the heart of your old neighborhood but it was so killed it would be gone over in 2 days! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 11:07 PM~13558494
> *I hear ya homie.   I even got up at Belmont Tunnell right in the heart of your old neighborhood but it was so killed it would be gone over in 2 days! :biggrin:
> *


Belmont was cool but like you said,nothing lasted.My spot(other then straight up the streets) was the Panic Zone,lots of fool's would not even dare to go in there.The homie Marc is putting out a book soon about the PZ,I contributed lots of pic's for it.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by erock_@Apr 13 2009, 02:10 AM~13555975
> *Yo-
> 
> Check out this collection of street scene photos from the 50's and 60's-
> 
> http://www.yenko.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p...1/fpart/54/vc/1
> -E
> *


Thats a bad ass topic!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

From bombing trains to bombing Ace's........get back to it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 13 2009, 07:05 AM~13559384
> *From bombing trains to bombing Ace's........get back to it
> *


soon enough. Im almost done with the wagon.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 13 2009, 01:06 AM~13558492
> *well this kid has more artistic talent then you do be it cars or wall's..........
> *


Hey homie just joking around with skim homie dont have to get uptight with this remark. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13556950
> *yo tagging is for kids homies just need to say that. Keep it real dont fuck our country with bullshit tagging.
> *


 :0 ITS ART CABRON! NOT GANG TAG GARBAGE


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 05:26 AM~13545125
> *Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
> Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins.
> I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
> It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and  good times you had while you were rocking the rails.
> *


OG


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138

there is nothing better than other people catching your freights in the other side of the country, imagine us all away in Miami seeing flicks from out trains in cali or Canada


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ENCINAS

ANY NEW PIC'S OF HELL BENT


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Apr 20 2009, 01:30 PM~13630882
> *ANY NEW PIC'S OF HELL BENT
> *


x61


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 20 2009, 10:11 PM~13637635
> *x61
> *


I got your trunk latch back finally!!!
On another note, I start back on hell bent this week :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2009, 12:54 AM~13638223
> *I got your trunk latch back finally!!!
> On another note, I start back on hell bent this week :biggrin:
> *




:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo skim whats the name of the company you work for?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 06:26 AM~13545125
> *Ok, back in my hey day I had several chill spots. These were like safe lay ups where I could paint for hours. Some spots I had were so desolate that I could do about 6 to a dozen cars, = reachable height and posibly 2 whole top to bottoms or an end to end in one night. Usually if I did a whole car, I would do just one and head home.
> Whole cars depending on how intricate take about 4 to 6 hours to complete. Sometimes I would do the inner fill with a roller and outline with spray cans but usually it was all spray cans and fat caps for faster fill ins.
> I used my thumb a lot when my trigger finger got tired. Extention ladder and two 5 gallon buckets of cans was the norm. Always wrote the color on the can with a marker so I could tell which color I used at night. Full moons are Gods gift to a painter. Only been chased once back in 98 but came back and finished it later. One car was half done when the locomotive pulled up, hooked to it and took off on me. I've had to stop so trains could pass by on the next track and one time I left, went home, ate a baloney sandwich, watched Martin, came back and finished.
> Always took good care of my spots. Never leaving empty cans, never tagging on anything else because its all about painting the trains, never defacing other property. There's so many stories I could tell but it would take all day.
> It was a passion. I was destined to paint the trains but life takes different turns. You get older, more responsible and along with it comes houses, mortgages and life so you move on and live to tell about the risks and  good times you had while you were rocking the rails.
> *


My cousins got a tagging crew. FWO look for it.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 10:54 PM~13638223
> *I got your trunk latch back finally!!!
> On another note, I start back on hell bent this week :biggrin:
> *


Its FRIDAY Suka and no pics yet? LSRU is long over...........Back to werk on the RAG!


----------



## Mr Gee

Hey skim,

Great work bro..looks like you got a lot of space to do your projects. I'm a '61 man myself. Had a few hardtops back in the day, had to sell to buy my first casa. I'm still on the hunt for one though.

How are you makin the hardtop frame fit the convertible? Adding mounts?? Did I miss where you did this??

G


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 24 2009, 08:29 AM~13676392
> *Its FRIDAY Suka and no pics yet? LSRU is long over...........Back to werk on the RAG!
> *


X61 :biggrin: ADD


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13679663
> *X61  :biggrin: ADD
> *


----------



## Hialeah56

this topic needs more








:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13688116
> *this topic needs more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 26 2009, 02:14 AM~13688116
> *this topic needs more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


More herring, always a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 24 2009, 02:38 PM~13679554
> *Hey skim,
> 
> Great work bro..looks like you got a lot of space to do your projects.  I'm a '61 man myself.  Had a few hardtops back in the day, had to sell to buy my first casa.  I'm still on the hunt for one though.
> 
> How are you makin the hardtop frame fit the convertible?  Adding mounts??  Did I miss where you did this??
> 
> G
> *


yes you add the 4 extra mounts


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 24 2009, 09:29 AM~13676392
> *Its FRIDAY Suka and no pics yet? LSRU is long over...........Back to werk on the RAG!
> *


 :0 I was supposed to but I was helping Brian get his 62 ready for paint this weekend. After all the work he did on the Toast project I promised to help him once it was done. Heres some pics...


----------



## Skim

it will be all by painted this weekend when the booth is available


----------



## regal ryda

it came out nice....pitch my proposal to Brian


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 26 2009, 09:39 PM~13697595
> *it came out nice....pitch my proposal to Brian
> *


Oh you tryna fuck with that 61 :biggrin: Come get this bitch out my yard! Im tired of mowing around it :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13697676
> *Oh you tryna fuck with that 61  :biggrin:  Come get this bitch out my yard! Im tired of mowing around it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know me "have trailer will travel"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 26 2009, 04:13 PM~13694404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive stopped there for gas many times on my way to California. Infact some dick clipped my trailer with his 4x4 while I was pumping gas.


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2009, 09:45 PM~13697676
> *Oh you tryna fuck with that 61  :biggrin:  Come get this bitch out my yard! Im tired of mowing around it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH? IVE WANTED IT SINCE IT WAS ON EBAY. SELL IT TO ME AND YALL WONT GET STOOD UP LIKE THE EBAYERS DID. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

thats got my name all over it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13697742
> *HOW MUCH? IVE WANTED IT SINCE IT WAS ON EBAY. SELL IT TO ME AND YALL WONT GET STOOD UP LIKE THE EBAYERS DID. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 you remember that shit huh! :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 26 2009, 09:52 PM~13697775
> *thats got my name all over it  :biggrin:
> *


you know the drill. Cash or it didnt happen!" :0 New brakes, brand new exhaust, nice running quiet little 283 powerglide, you know u wanna roll this bitch! :biggrin: Brian said he gonna build it next if he dont slang it quick since his 62 is coming back together.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2009, 09:30 PM~13697486
> *:0 I was supposed to but I was helping Brian get his 62 ready for paint this weekend. After all the work he did on the Toast project I promised to help him once it was done. Heres some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Approved! You got hook that homie up he seems like a cool ass dude, since he helped you out!


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim are going to the swap meet? We will be at Block 20 Ave 6 and 7 Spaces 304 - 317.


----------



## wired61

ATTN: Skim, Brian....bubbletop owners...i have a couple of questions.....1. how do i remove the top section of trim on front windshield? 2. do all bubbletops have this channel thing back behind the backseat bars (pics below)....thanks anyone for your help


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ

Thought it got sold on ebay? :dunno:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 28 2009, 06:33 PM~13719327
> *ATTN: Skim, Brian....bubbletop owners...i have a couple of questions.....1. how do i remove the top section of trim on front windshield? 2. do all bubbletops have this channel thing back behind the backseat bars (pics below)....thanks anyone for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The upper stainless around the windshield is a bitch to get out if it has a windshield in it. You need to get a tool to remove it. I made do with an engine oil seal puller. Find where the clips are and push the tool between the trim and the gasket. hook the clip and pull it away from the trim. Start at the lower corners and work your way up to the middle.

Yes, all 61 - 64 should have that piece, no matter what model.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 26 2009, 10:49 PM~13697742
> *HOW MUCH? IVE WANTED IT SINCE IT WAS ON EBAY. SELL IT TO ME AND YALL WONT GET STOOD UP LIKE THE EBAYERS DID. :biggrin:
> *



Not sure if I want to sell it right now as I am thinking about restoring it back to original, but if an offer came my way that I couldn't refuse then I would have to.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 12:57 AM~13724114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Darius Rucker singing Hold My Hand ass nikkua.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 29 2009, 04:23 AM~13726273
> *The upper stainless around the windshield is a bitch to get out if it has a windshield in it.  You need to get a tool to remove it.  I made do with an engine oil seal puller.  Find where the clips are and push the tool between the trim and the gasket. hook the clip and pull it away from the trim.  Start at the lower corners and work your way up to the middle.
> 
> Yes, all 61 - 64 should have that piece, no matter what model.
> *


rags dont have it :nono:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 06:09 AM~13726340
> *:biggrin:  Darius Rucker singing Hold My Hand ass nikkua.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 06:09 AM~13726340
> *:biggrin:  Darius Rucker singing Hold My Hand ass nikkua.
> *


Oh snap ....but don't call him Hootie!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2009, 07:29 AM~13726369
> *rags dont have it  :nono:
> *


Not exactly the same...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 29 2009, 10:28 AM~13726952
> *Not exactly the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 12:57 AM~13724114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bring it back to the top.... OK, one more time boys.


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 12:15 PM~13743670
> *Bring it back to the top.... OK, one more time boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amen! 
Great frickin song!


----------



## sucio138

classic


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 12:15 PM~13743670
> *Bring it back to the top.... OK, one more time boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Skim shuld get the Lay it low motivator of the year for this build, at home with regular tools, that shits motivating.....


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 30 2009, 08:19 PM~13748181
> *Skim shuld get the Lay it low motivator of the year for this build, at home with regular tools, that shits motivating.....
> *


Yep.


----------



## lone star

i thought they make songs for dope dealers not car builders.........classic


----------



## SmooveP

What's up SKIM...I just got on your thread about the 61 conversion..spending hours trying to catch up..I fwd through and started reading about all the bombing and trains......just wanted to give you props...I used to bomb freights in Houston...subway's and "S-Bahns" in Berlin Germany..shit my first practice pieces were on the Berlin wall.....us writers were pissed when it came down :biggrin: ......then it all fell apart like you said....would love to see some pix..I never did do a whole top to bottom or even a whole cart..I have much respect for that...guess I was too lazy to shlepp all that stuff with me to get it done....what exactly is your status on your whip?
Also just wanted to let you know that I came across your topic through Chevytalk...I had posted a ? regarding exactly what your doing but with a 59....anyway...big ups from San Antonio, TX mayne...I'll be looking for your freights!!! I may have some running around...but it's been since the early 90s......my last one was for a chic "Delilah" man I had it bad for her :uh: LOL......I gotta find my pix..


----------



## ENCINAS

Like to see what the 61 looks like any update pic's thanks


----------



## crazymexicano101

damn man i wish i had a '61 vert,but this fucker by me wont sell it to me now.never calls me back


----------



## Loco 61

Skim I MIght Roll Up There Tomorrow An Take Some Pics Of Hell Bent.... Get It Back On Track... :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2009, 06:49 PM~13758111
> *Skim I MIght Roll Up There Tomorrow An Take Some Pics Of Hell Bent.... Get It Back On Track... :0
> *





:0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2009, 04:49 PM~13758111
> *Skim I MIght Roll Up There Tomorrow An Take Some Pics Of Hell Bent.... Get It Back On Track... :0
> *


motivation


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

we all need some motivation pix skim


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2009, 03:49 PM~13758111
> *Skim I MIght Roll Up There Tomorrow An Take Some Pics Of Hell Bent.... Get It Back On Track... :0
> *


YEAH, PLEASE DO!! AND POST THEM UP. LIKE EVRYBODY ELSE ALREADY SAID, WE ALL NEED MOTIVATION :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61", ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......

He wrote it it when he started this thread, so get off his back! :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2009, 02:49 PM~13758111
> *Skim I MIght Roll Up There Tomorrow An Take Some Pics Of Hell Bent.... Get It Back On Track... :0
> *


 this thread is like crack an we need some mo! lol
http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index....e-biggums-crack


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey skim if your looking for a VM Bug theirs one for sale here


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 2 2009, 01:47 AM~13762142
> *YEAH, PLEASE DO!! AND POST THEM UP. LIKE EVRYBODY ELSE ALREADY SAID, WE ALL NEED MOTIVATION :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Fellas No PIcs Today


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 2 2009, 02:01 PM~13765351
> *Hey skim if your looking for a VM Bug theirs one for sale here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell him I will give him a $1000 delivered to Belen.......


----------



## osolo59

hay skim you still got that tube grill


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 3 2009, 12:34 AM~13768965
> *hay skim you still got that tube grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bent up tube grill is long gone.  

Man yall gonna make me finish this thing huh?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13773009
> *That bent up tube grill is long gone.
> 
> Man yall gonna make me finish this thing huh?
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 06:24 PM~13773009
> *That bent up tube grill is long gone.
> 
> Man yall gonna make me finish this thing huh?*


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 07:24 PM~13773009
> *That bent up tube grill is long gone.
> 
> Man yall gonna make me finish this thing huh?
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

DAM YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY SINCE THE LAST TIME I LOOKED ON THIS TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE HER DONE uffin:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 09:24 PM~13773009
> *That bent up tube grill is long gone.
> 
> Man yall gonna make me finish this thing huh?
> *


Shit you can have the car finished within the next two months if you get back to it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 6 2009, 09:00 AM~13801430
> *Shit you can have the car finished within the next two months if you get back to it.
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## Scrilla

Agreed. :yes:


----------



## lonnie

still no updates :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

summer is right arround the corner, what you prefer, opening it all with the sunshine shinning on your face and all that chrome shinning too while you cruisin that nice ass rag :0  or rolling a station wagon?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 6 2009, 04:10 PM~13806221
> *summer is right arround the corner, what you prefer, opening it all with the sunshine shinning on your face and all that chrome shinning too while you cruisin that nice ass rag :0    or rolling a station wagon?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 2 2009, 05:01 PM~13765351
> *Hey skim if your looking for a VM Bug theirs one for sale here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id give him 300 for it. I have some people in my hood that needs their mailbox plowed :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 6 2009, 06:10 PM~13806221
> *summer is right arround the corner, what you prefer, opening it all with the sunshine shinning on your face and all that chrome shinning too while you cruisin that nice ass rag :0    or rolling a station wagon?
> *


Damn hes got a poiint..... Finished the damn thing already! Get it out of your garage and sell it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get




----------



## ENCINAS

Updates please been waiting to see how it turns out thanks


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Maverick

anyone know if Zeniths with dayton offset will clear skirts on a 61 wagon?



I love this build Skim..love the wagon too. Very inspiring..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF! I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 06:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *


My thoughts exactly. Skim is out hustlin up every fuckin car left in the continental US at the moment though.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 06:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *



i agree


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 08:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 07:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *



:roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 8 2009, 10:35 AM~13826005
> *:roflmao:  :yessad:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 06:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *


Agree we need some kind of pics..........Even some cock tease pics would help right now :rant:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 06:24 PM~13773009
> *That bent up tube grill is long gone.
> 
> Man yall gonna make me finish this thing huh?
> *



finish it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 8 2009, 06:58 PM~13830422
> *Agree we need some kind of pics..........Even some cock tease pics would help right now :rant:
> *


Here u go...




Skim....U better hurry up these guys are getting restless.


----------



## God's Son2

LET THIS MAN TAKE A REST! GO WORK ON YOUR OWN CARS IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME KIND OF PROGRESS </span>:uh:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 8 2009, 10:29 PM~13832707
> *LET THIS MAN TAKE A REST! GO WORK ON YOUR OWN CARS IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME KIND OF PROGRESS </span>:uh:
> *


Fuck off...thank you sir.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 8 2009, 10:29 PM~13832707
> *LET THIS MAN TAKE A REST! GO WORK ON YOUR OWN CARS IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME KIND OF PROGRESS </span>:uh:
> *


nobody likes you up here either ******


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Maverick+May 8 2009, 11:45 PM~13832877-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off...thank you sir.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@May 9 2009, 02:14 AM~13834104
> *nobody likes you up here either ******
> *


Losers :biggrin: 








commercial break for skimmy skim skim :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 8 2009, 11:07 PM~13832505
> *Here u go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim....U better hurry up these guys are getting restless.
> *


Damn Danny i know what you been doin on the internet since the wifes gone :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 9 2009, 08:58 PM~13839162
> *Damn Danny i know what you been doin on the internet since the wifes gone :biggrin:
> *


Ohhhh come on.... watch what u can and let the rest go away. Just trying to help a LIL brotha out. :yes: 

here is one more.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Maverick+May 8 2009, 10:45 PM~13832877-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off...thank you sir.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@May 9 2009, 01:14 AM~13834104
> *nobody likes you up here either ******
> *


Fact


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 10 2009, 02:38 AM~13841404
> *Ohhhh come on.... watch what u can and let the rest go away. Just trying to help a LIL brotha out. :yes:
> 
> here is one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep'em comin :biggrin: My wife just got home from Juarez so now i gota be more incognito with what im watchin :biggrin:


----------



## elias

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn 11,ooo


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

hey skim i see your into the vw i have a 66 and wanted to know do you know anyone that can make the windshield frame i want to put a pop out windshield...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

double post


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

ttt hows the 61 comming any updates..


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## raystrey

Skim,

My old man lives in the Dallas/Ft.Worth area and is working on a 63 rag we bought a while back. Do you have the number to the shop that is doing your chrome. We would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 12 2009, 09:52 AM~13860832
> *ttt hows the 61 comming any updates..
> *





:uh:


----------



## Wizzard

Bizzump!


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 05:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *


x61 :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 8 2009, 09:45 PM~13832877
> *Fuck off...thank you sir.
> *


SHIT MAV! you forgot this.....


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Damn Skim-Jim its been a while since I checked in on u... the cars are lookin good keep up the good work!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 16 2009, 11:16 AM~13904313
> *Damn Skim-Jim its been a while since I checked in on u... the cars are lookin good keep up the good work!
> *


All except the one that should have been finished by now!!! :angry:


----------



## 61ryder




----------



## osolo59

is this the post your vw topic :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13924538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the post your vw topic :biggrin:
> *


Your putting that in the wrong End! They take it from the rear.


----------



## sucio138

anal


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

DISS FOOL MUST BE DOIN A ROAD TRIPP AROUND THE US TAKIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT...


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 05:05 AM~13824130
> *I'm sick of this shit! This topic is horseshit! NO PICS, NO UPDATES, WTF!  I want a godamn refund for my ticket and popcorn!
> *



i feel the same way..im depressed now skim!!!! WTF!!!!  :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace

What a cock tease! All the prep and no happy ending!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 23 2009, 06:54 AM~13976525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It'll never happen..... But she looks beautiful! Maybe I'll just repaint mine to that, and finish before SKUM BUM. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 23 2009, 05:54 AM~13976675
> *It'll never happen..... But she looks beautiful!  Maybe I'll just repaint mine to that, and finish before SKUM BUM.  :biggrin:
> *


he's lettin all that beautiful chrome go to waste in the shop


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 23 2009, 04:50 PM~13979115
> *he's lettin all that beautiful chrome go to waste in the shop
> *


It's all good, I just talked to him, he's back on the grind, but don't expect major progress pics yet. Give him sometime to get back in the saddle. Between Texas Toast and helping Brian get the Bubbletop finished, he's had his efforts elsewhere. Time to get this bitch done. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 23 2009, 03:19 PM~13979282
> *It's all good, I just talked to him, he's back on the grind, but don't expect major progress pics yet.  Give him sometime to get back in the saddle.  Between Texas Toast and helping Brian get the Bubbletop finished, he's had his efforts elsewhere.  Time to get this bitch done.  :cheesy:
> *


yeah no doubt. I spent today working back on the car. A first in atleast 3 or 4 months. It was good to be back on it. I pulled the frame out of the corner and washed it, cleaned all the chrome. Started reassembling the lower A arms. I got the rear all together and its sitting on the 72 spoke daytons out back. I took the 605 steering box off so I can paint it and the front of the frame where I have to do a little touch up. I didnt have the camera but I will take pics tomorrow. Im happy. I have really been missing working on it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 23 2009, 04:54 AM~13976525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats very similar :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2009, 07:20 PM~13980765
> *yeah no doubt. I spent today working back on the car. A first in atleast 3 or 4 months. It was good to be back on it. I pulled the frame out of the corner and washed it, cleaned all the chrome. Started reassembling the lower A arms. I got the rear all together and its sitting on the 72 spoke daytons out back. I took the 605 steering box off so I can paint it and the front of the frame where I have to do a little touch up. I didnt have the camera but I will take pics tomorrow. Im happy. I have really been missing working on it.
> *


Damn homie you still alive???? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13980802
> *Damn homie you still alive???? :biggrin:
> *


yes. i had to play this in the shop today.


----------



## RAG 6T1

HEY DOG WE ARE JUST FUCKING WITH SKIM


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Do work son.


----------



## Shot1more

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 12:15 PM~13743670
> *Bring it back to the top.... OK, one more time boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Sums Up This Lowrider Life Style! LOL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

TTT FOR SKIM AND HELL BENT


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2009, 03:23 AM~13980786
> *thats very similar :biggrin:
> *


Youre getting there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

so I painted the frame where it was welded to the rotiserrie. I also had to repaint the front of the cossmember where I had some runs when I flipped the frame over to paint the bottom. I had to pull the center linkage back off.




























after thinking about chroming the 605 I decided to paint it to match.


----------



## Skim

heres the runs I had to sand out on the crossmember.


----------



## Skim

masked off the frame. rolled the tape to keep from making at 'tape line'


----------



## Skim

painted the steering box to match. I should have shaved off that bump.


----------



## Skim

put the rear together. I just need to put my calipers on.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Wicked

:0 :0


----------



## Skim

threw my street car 72's on untill the car is done then I will put on the bomb set of 72's


----------



## 2low63

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13993667
> *heres the runs I had to sand out on the crossmember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

chromed my upper ball joints. I couldnt deal with the black on them a arms.


----------



## Skim

quote=WickedWizzard,May 23 2009, 04:54 AM~13976525]









[/quote]


now i see light at the end of the tunnel. :biggrin:

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Skim, edward61, LacN_Thru, switched84cutlass, Scrilla, erock, cali rydah, 2low63, lor1der, low87ls, Artistics.TX

good to see you guys back. Im finally back on it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good.


----------



## Skim

thanks. I should have the front suspenion back together this week.


----------



## wired61

lookin good Tony!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I love the color, keep up the good work :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Sin Sixty

Skim, you are the man! :worship:


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

call me when its time to put body to frame....i got ya


----------



## slo

saweeeet!


----------



## MAAANDO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking dam good skim! Awesome to see some more progress on that ace as well! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13993641
> *so I painted the frame where it was welded to the rotiserrie. I also had to repaint the front of the cossmember where I had some runs when I flipped the frame over to paint the bottom. I had to pull the center linkage back off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after thinking about chroming the 605 I decided to paint it to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude was trippin on them cut pieces! :angry: Its back in action now though. Good to see work on the ace started again!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 26 2009, 08:12 AM~13998977
> *Dude was trippin on them cut pieces! :angry: Its back in action now though. Good to see work on the ace started again!
> *


lol, them welds were thick.


----------



## Latin Thug

Nice work....damn good job!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hope you get to cruise it sooner than later t-bone!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

CUT THAT HOE!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 02:28 PM~14003417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THAT HOE!
> *


follow ur own werds homie


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 26 2009, 07:50 PM~14004934
> *follow ur own werds homie
> *


:0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 02:28 PM~14003417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THAT HOE!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 26 2009, 07:50 PM~14004934
> *follow ur own werds homie
> *


Nice try, but you know I've got that werk. Unlike you, ya lazy azz nikkua! :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 09:16 PM~14005695
> *Nice try, but you know I like to werk it. Unlike you, ya lazy azz nikkua!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

I'm glad you got the Cornell tires. it feels good knowing that you always dont have to get the top dollar stuff. i got 22 dollar tires on my cutty.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 26 2009, 10:25 PM~14006540
> *I'm glad you got the Cornell tires. it feels good knowing that you always dont have to get the top dollar stuff. i got 22 dollar tires on my cutty.
> *


Don't get it twisted those are only shop-roller tires.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 03:28 PM~14003417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THAT HOE!
> *


Oh and u know this.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14007043
> *Don't get it twisted those are only shop-roller tires.
> *


dont get me wrong, i love good tires too, but when you threein' it and extended uppers tear up the sides, its good to know you didnt waist all that money for nothing. if i wasnt driving the car, or if it didnt have switches it might be a different story.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 26 2009, 09:26 PM~14007509
> *dont get me wrong, i love good tires too, but when you threein' it and extended uppers tear up the sides, its good to know you didnt waist all that money for nothing. if i wasnt driving the car, or if it didnt have switches it might be a different story.
> *


your opinion is shit


----------



## BigVics58

nice progress Skim! good to hear your back on that mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

o shit!!! glad to see this thing moving along again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

fuckin "Mean Green" is clean! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 06:16 PM~14005695
> *Nice try, but you know I've got that werk. Unlike you, ya lazy azz nikkua!  :biggrin:
> *


has nothing to do with being lazy, im broke plain and simple. werk is slow and i have threee kids. they come before any car  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 02:13 AM~14010043
> *your opinion is shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 09:14 AM~14011452
> *
> *


:dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 09:20 AM~14011483
> *:dunno:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 26 2009, 11:17 PM~14007374-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and u know this.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da bitch is gonna be bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 27 2009, 02:13 AM~14010043
> *your opinion is shit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@May 27 2009, 06:13 AM~14010984
> *has nothing to do with being lazy, im broke plain and simple.  werk is slow and i have threee kids.  they come before any car    :biggrin:
> *


Sell me the Ace, I'll finish it then and contribute to your family funding.


----------



## Wizzard

Good job Skim!


----------



## vouges17

61 came a long way Skim looking great


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2009, 09:02 AM~14011737
> *
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> *


wheres your Lamborghini at? what? i thought you were rich, or at least you think you are.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 27 2009, 02:02 PM~14014155
> *wheres your Lamborghini at? what? i thought you were rich, or at least you think you are.
> *


 :uh: Go and get a job...... You can think of me all you want, but popping off at the mouth about me personally is certainly none of your fucking biz. I don't see myself running my mouth on this forum claiming to be rich, never have and never will. Seems to me you like running your mouth and labeling me and to others as well that you don't even know. From the time you were accusing of me of being a drug dealer in my own buildup topic to now this. You don't know me, so keep your school girl mouth shut. You want some respect around here, go and build a car you fucking groupie.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14014488
> *:uh:  Go and get a job......  You can think of me all you want, but popping off at the mouth about me personally is certainly none of your fucking biz.  I don't see myself running my mouth on this forum claiming to be rich, never have and never will.  Seems to me you like running your mouth and labeling me and to others as well that you don't even know. From the time you were accusing of me of being a drug dealer in my own buildup topic to now this.  You don't know me, so keep your school girl mouth shut.  You want some respect around here, go and build a car you fucking groupie.
> *


 :roflmao: yo fam i wouldnt take that shit my damn self


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 27 2009, 11:02 AM~14014155
> *wheres your Lamborghini at? what? i thought you were rich, or at least you think you are.
> *


God says you should not pass judgement


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 12:37 AM~14010252
> *nice progress Skim! good to hear your back on that mofo!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man I just left Napa today with all of my front disc brake conversion. I bought everything there except for my cross drilled and slotted rotors today. It was fairly cheap actually.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 03:28 PM~14003417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THAT HOE!
> *


 :wow: some dark green spokes or center golds would set this off


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 27 2009, 05:43 PM~14016359
> *:wow:  some dark green spokes or center golds would set this off
> *


:yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart

if you dont bring this bitch to cali when you're done it will be a shame.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

quit all the damn arguing, Seth's fuckin semi thing on e-bay is worth more than my house so I'd say he has a little change. Never came off as a rich prick to me though, just a dude that likes to clown around. If he has money to buy nice shit than he should do it, you can't take the shit with you when you die.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2009, 12:35 PM~14014488
> *:uh:  Go and get a job......  You can think of me all you want, but popping off at the mouth about me personally is certainly none of your fucking biz.  I don't see myself running my mouth on this forum claiming to be rich, never have and never will.  Seems to me you like running your mouth and labeling me and to others as well that you don't even know. From the time you were accusing of me of being a drug dealer in my own buildup topic to now this.  You don't know me, so keep your school girl mouth shut.  You want some respect around here, go and build a car you fucking groupie.
> *


or the price of a ticket and bail money ill gladly stomp on this cocksuckers head until one of his eyes pop out 

in fact it would be my pleasure


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14019160
> *or the price of a ticket and bail money  ill gladly  stomp on this cocksuckers head until one of his eyes pop out
> 
> in fact it would be my pleasure
> *


And you think I would let you do that??

I compliment Skim on his use of tires and then get hate from you and seth. How does that work out?? 
both of you are haters and you both will get hate the rest of your life!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+May 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14006540-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you got the Cornell tires. it feels good knowing that you always dont have to get the top dollar stuff. i got 22 dollar tires on my cutty.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14007043
> *Don't get it twisted those are only shop-roller tires.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 26 2009, 10:26 PM~14007509
> *dont get me wrong, i love good tires too, but when you threein' it and extended uppers tear up the sides, its good to know you didnt waist all that money for nothing. if i wasnt driving the car, or if it didnt have switches it might be a different story.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 27 2009, 01:13 AM~14010043
> *your opinion is shit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2009, 09:02 AM~14011737
> *  Da bitch is gonna be bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Sell me the Ace, I'll finish it then and contribute to your family funding.
> *


lets see where i we went wrong here. whos got the problem not me! so quit hating on me for no reason!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 27 2009, 08:10 PM~14019329
> *And you think I would let you do that??
> 
> I compliment Skim on his use of tires and then get hate from you and seth. How does that work out??
> both of you are haters and you both will get hate the rest of your life!
> *


what would you do about it bitch


:roflmao:


pray for me to stop 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


i would fucking rape you


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14019548
> *what would you do about it bitch
> :roflmao:
> pray for me to stop
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> i would fucking rape you
> *


 :roflmao: you know i'm just joking with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14020335
> *:roflmao:  you know i'm just joking with you guys :biggrin:
> *


im not joking 

id fucking rape you 



no ****


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 10:45 PM~14020367
> *im not joking
> 
> id fucking rape you
> no ****
> *


 hno: :0


----------



## Skim

I will have some more pics up tonight. I will be putting the steeringbox and other parts back on in the morning.


----------



## Skim




----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 07:40 AM~14022366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14020367
> *im not joking
> 
> id fucking rape you
> no ****
> *


----------



## impala_631

i havent checked the thread out in awhile,looking great!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 02:34 PM~14015646
> *Yeah man I just left Napa today with all of my front disc brake conversion. I bought everything there except for my cross drilled and slotted rotors today. It was fairly cheap actually.
> *


Wassup PM the parts list!?  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 02:40 AM~14022366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Flashback pic! I bet that bumper is still sitting in your living room since I was there! Probably just has kitty fur on it now. :angry:


----------



## TXRYDER

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 27 2009, 06:48 PM~14019126
> *quit all the damn arguing, Seth's fuckin semi thing on e-bay is worth more than my house so I'd say he has a little change. Never came off as a rich prick to me though, just a dude that likes to clown around. If he has money to buy nice shit than he should do it, you can't take the shit with you when you die.
> *


"semi thing" ????

What is this?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 28 2009, 07:54 AM~14023432
> *Wassup PM the parts list!?   :biggrin:
> *


Im posting this straight from the disc brake conversion topic in maintenance. 
I just printed this out and went to Napa and bought the parts I needed. although I did buy the drilled and slotted rotors off ebay from the same people I got my rears from for the Versailles rear and, this way they all still match as far as looks is concerned. heres the list I used.

ok everyone print this out 
buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
get rotors from
69-74 nova
70-72 monte carlo
67-72 chevelle
69-72 gto
69-72 grand prix
69-72 buick skylark
69-72 buick grand sport
69-72 buick apollo
use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
calipers
75-75 nova
73-76 monte carlo
73-76 chevelle
73-76 grand prix
73-76 GTO
73-76 tempest
must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala

must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496

71-80 gm combination valve

73 chevelle brake hoses

must buy disc brake brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!.................

I found mine on ebay for $60
also I didnt buy the booster yet because Im doing the street and performance set up on that.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 11:35 AM~14024212
> *Im posting this straight from the disc brake conversion topic in maintenance.
> I just printed this out and went to Napa and bought the parts I needed. although I did buy the drilled and slotted rotors off ebay from the same people I got my rears from for the Versailles rear and, this way they all still match as far as looks is concerned. heres the list I used.
> 
> ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy disc brake brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!.................
> 
> I found mine on ebay for $60
> also I didnt buy the booster yet because Im doing the street and performance set up on that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14022366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: 

SEXY!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14022366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAPPITY FAP FAP


----------



## lowriter

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 02:40 AM~14022366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gah damn it, i got to go change my pants......thats the way to go right there


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 09:35 AM~14024212
> *Im posting this straight from the disc brake conversion topic in maintenance.
> I just printed this out and went to Napa and bought the parts I needed. although I did buy the drilled and slotted rotors off ebay from the same people I got my rears from for the Versailles rear and, this way they all still match as far as looks is concerned. heres the list I used.
> 
> ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy disc brake brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!.................
> 
> I found mine on ebay for $60
> also I didnt buy the booster yet because Im doing the street and performance set up on that.
> *



spindle calipers and rotors from any mid 80's g or b body will work as well usually get those at a yard for 50 bucks the whole setup


----------



## Skim

so I went to Ft Worth today to get one of my uppers fixed. My chromer over polished the edge and it revealed a hairline type crack along the edge of where it was molded. They polished the edge too round when the molding was more square so back to the drawing board. Arelio at A&M Customs hooked it up for me.
But first. Heres a pic of me getting pulled over today in Ft Worth after leaving Loco 61's house. Thanks for dinner BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

no ticket. Got me for an illegal left turn.

anyways I took some spy pics of Loco 61's bubbletop. Its looking real good!


----------



## Skim

so heres some pics of Arelio hooking up that a arm. It really wasnt a big deal but it was bugging me and I know it would bother the hell out of me so even though it was freshly chromed, that bitch got grinded and welded on.




























fixed. now off to be re chromed again.


----------



## Skim

another thing that was bothering me was how much the cross shafts in the a arms rode directly over the cylinder hole. I knew this would be a problem once I run the front cylinders. 










In Mr Impala's 62 build - Best of Both Worlds, he had used the half coil to remedy this.I always liked that approach and decided this is what would have to be done to get the cylinder clearance that was needed.
Arelio bolted the shafts to a frame and welded them up.


----------



## Skim




----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14031679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you mean u actually drive that thing? I thought it just sat in your yard as a back drop for all the other pics of impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

after welding them all the way around and adding more metal in order to smooth everything out, they were able to have the centers cut out and grind them ready to mold for the chrome plater.




























I will post the pics of them cleaned up and ready to go to the chromer tomorrow.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 28 2009, 09:48 PM~14031903
> *you mean u actually drive that thing? I thought it just sat in your yard as a back drop for all the other pics of impalas  :biggrin:
> *


lol, I do. I have driven it to L.A. 3 seperate times, phoenix 3 different times, Houston, Tulsa, Arkansas, San Antonio, 3 Texas Heat Wave shows in Austin :biggrin: I have put over 100,000 miles on that thing all while lifted. :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 09:52 PM~14031952
> *lol, I do. I have driven it to L.A. 3 seperate times, phoenix 3 different  times, Houston, Tulsa, Arkansas, San Antonio, 3 Texas Heat Wave shows in Austin :biggrin: I have put over 100,000 miles on that thing all while lifted. :0
> *


my other favorite show


----------



## wired61

nice :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## grandson

good to see you back on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

how much did Arelio charge for them arm shafts imma need a set too, so u may as well have him go hed an do mine too


----------



## TWEEDY

Looking great as always skim, u gonna be at tulsa this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 11:35 PM~14031700
> *no ticket. Got me for an illegal left turn.
> 
> anyways I took some spy pics of Loco 61's bubbletop. Its looking real good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 29 2009, 12:33 AM~14033663
> *Looking great as always skim, u gonna be at tulsa this year?
> *


I plan on it. I like that picnic its just hot as hell	up there.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14031847
> *another thing that was bothering me was how much the cross shafts in the a arms rode directly over the cylinder hole. I knew this would be a problem once I run the front cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Mr Impala's 62 build - Best of Both Worlds, he had used the half coil to remedy this.I always liked that approach and decided this is what would have to be done to get the cylinder clearance that was needed.
> Arelio bolted the shafts to a frame and welded them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always liked Mr. Impala's approach on that as well! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14031679
> *so I went to Ft Worth today to get one of my uppers fixed. My chromer over polished the edge and it revealed a hairline type crack along the edge of where it was molded. They polished the edge too round when the molding was more square so back to the drawing board. Arelio at A&M Customs hooked it up for me.
> But first. Heres a pic of me getting pulled over today in Ft Worth after leaving Loco 61's house. Thanks for dinner BTW. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lucky u weren't on Krum they don't play that out there! :0


----------



## Skim

Yes no doubt. Here after work I will smooth out those shafts so I can hopefully drop them off with the a arms at the platers tomorrow.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14031773
> *so heres some pics of Arelio hooking up that a arm. It really wasnt a big deal but it was bugging me and I know it would bother the hell out of me so even though it was freshly chromed, that bitch got grinded and welded on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed. now off to be re chromed again.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats on beach down the street from my crib


----------



## Wizzard

How the hell do you even get into the driver seat of that huge truck? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 29 2009, 03:45 PM~14038531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you even get into the driver seat of that huge truck? :wow:
> *


jumps


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14031700
> *no ticket. Got me for an illegal left turn.
> 
> anyways I took some spy pics of Loco 61's bubbletop. Its looking real good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We Were Just talking About those Tickets.. Good Thing You Didnt Get one..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 29 2009, 01:45 PM~14038531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you even get into the driver seat of that huge truck? :wow:
> *


thats Skim.....he's got a 61 hoverboard that he uses, I seen it up close :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 29 2009, 07:36 PM~14040542
> *thats Skim.....he's got a 61 hoverboard that he uses, I seen it up close  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Skim

Thanks to Drasticlolo for the green Dayton chips.



















off with the white ones.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 09:35 AM~14024212
> *Im posting this straight from the disc brake conversion topic in maintenance.
> I just printed this out and went to Napa and bought the parts I needed. although I did buy the drilled and slotted rotors off ebay from the same people I got my rears from for the Versailles rear and, this way they all still match as far as looks is concerned. heres the list I used.
> 
> ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy disc brake brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!.................
> 
> I found mine on ebay for $60
> also I didnt buy the booster yet because Im doing the street and performance set up on that.
> *


well my rotors arrived from R-1 Concepts on ebay. They are actually pretty nice. Zinc plated and all. But they are still getting chromed since I chromed the rears already.

Heres all of my disc brake stuff from Napa.


----------



## Skim

I am chroming the calipers too so I had to prep them for the plater. I smoothed them down and took out all of the casting marks and roughness. I didnt want them to half ass them.


----------



## Skim

also molded the cross shafts smooth.



















after clean up...


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

niiiiiiice!!


----------



## Skim

here you can see how bad the originals would interfere with the cylinders.










605 steering box painted and installed.


----------



## TXRYDER

LOOKS GOOD. YOUR INBOX IS FULL BTW.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@May 29 2009, 11:03 PM~14043164
> *LOOKS GOOD.  YOUR INBOX IS FULL BTW.
> *


always is!!..gotta call that mofo to get response :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Damn Skim its lookin good :thumbsdown:


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 10:04 PM~14042388
> *I am chroming the calipers too so I had to prep them for the plater. I smoothed them down and took out all of the casting marks and roughness. I didnt want them to half ass them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




When I added the rear disc to my impala I ended up having to take a fair amount of material off the caliper just so the wheels would fit. My suggestion would be for you to mock it up first and make sure they fit properly. The worst would be to send them to get chromed and then find out you cant mount your wheels on them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14042420
> *also molded the cross shafts smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after clean up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those gonna be strong enough??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2009, 12:04 AM~14042388
> *I am chroming the calipers too so I had to prep them for the plater. I smoothed them down and took out all of the casting marks and roughness. I didnt want them to half ass them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those rotors look badass :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2009, 12:00 AM~14042345
> *Thanks to Drasticlolo for the green Dayton chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off with the white ones.
> *


Does that green match the Persian?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 09:04 PM~14042388
> *I am chroming the calipers too so I had to prep them for the plater. I smoothed them down and took out all of the casting marks and roughness. I didnt want them to half ass them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14042466
> *here you can see how bad the originals would interfere with the cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 605 steering box painted and installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you had any problems having the inner tie rod ends hitting the center frame when you turn? mine is hitting only in the driver side and having problems trying to figure how to do it. i'm thinking of shortening the pitman arm about .5 inches. let me know if you got this problem. mine is plated in the front of the center frame.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@May 30 2009, 09:50 AM~14045723
> *have you had any problems having the inner tie rod ends hitting the center frame when you turn? mine is hitting only in the driver side and having problems trying to figure how to do it. i'm thinking of shortening the pitman arm about .5 inches. let me know if you got this problem. mine is plated in the front of the center frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks to me like you need to screw your centerlink deeper into the female end. That should change the degree of angle???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@May 30 2009, 10:50 AM~14045723
> *have you had any problems having the inner tie rod ends hitting the center frame when you turn? mine is hitting only in the driver side and having problems trying to figure how to do it. i'm thinking of shortening the pitman arm about .5 inches. let me know if you got this problem. mine is plated in the front of the center frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I wondered the same thing and mine is plated from the front as well so we assembled everything and turned it lock to lock and suprisingly everything cleared but it was damn close!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 30 2009, 01:37 AM~14044248
> *When I added the rear disc to my impala I ended up having to take a fair amount of material off the caliper just so the wheels would fit. My suggestion would be for you to mock it up first and make sure they fit properly. The worst would be to send them to get chromed and then find out you cant mount your wheels on them.
> *


My rears are lincoln versailles and the clear. The front are GM that are small enough to clear reverse 13"s. Some calipers need to be grinded but I found the ones that clear 13"s and went with those.


----------



## CHE1

Car is looking sexy Skimphizzl.


----------



## CHE1

I just decided that I would travel to the nearest show to go see this car when it is done. Or you can just come out to the Bay Area and make it easy on everyone out here.  :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looks good!


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 09:00 PM~14042345
> *Thanks to Drasticlolo for the green Dayton chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off with the white ones.
> *


miss dem 3 bars mayne....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 30 2009, 05:48 PM~14048419
> *miss dem 3 bars mayne....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 30 2009, 06:48 PM~14048419
> *miss dem 3 bars mayne....
> *


juan got updates on your ace rag:? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I picked up some stuff from the chrome shop today. Finally got my gas tank back and also my adapters and heres a pic of my disc brake caliper brackets.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 30 2009, 01:37 PM~14046722
> *I just decided that I would travel to the nearest show to go see this car when it is done.  Or you can just come out to the Bay Area and make it easy on everyone out here.    :biggrin:
> *


Majestics new years day event in Ca. :0 2012 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

nice..wish i lived that close to chromer


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14048887
> *nice..wish i lived that close to chromer
> *


Krum means Chrome in German.


















j/k


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14048898
> *Krum means Chrome in German.
> j/k
> *


Im movin to Texas :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2009, 05:13 AM~14044574
> *are those gonna be strong enough??
> *


they are probably a lot stronger than they need to be, welded hardcore. Those really dont have any stress put on them other than being bolted to the frame and holding the a arm bushings into the arms.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 30 2009, 07:14 PM~14048806
> *juan got updates on your ace rag:? :0  :cheesy:
> *


broke mayne....


----------



## crazymexicano101

car lookin good man
cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2009, 05:13 AM~14044574
> *are those gonna be strong enough??
> *


i beleive so. maybe some support bars or a 1/4'" sheet plate on the end to reinforce but im thinking that will hold. there is no massive amount of force on that part.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2009, 09:27 PM~14048881
> *Majestics new years day event in Ca. :0  2012 :biggrin:
> *


bring it to the INDIVIDUALS bumper bash next year in the 502 :biggrin: 
we seen lone star there in the 60 sweet ride


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2009, 05:07 AM~14042420
> *also molded the cross shafts smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after clean up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit Skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 31 2009, 01:22 AM~14051121
> *bring it to the INDIVIDUALS bumper bash next year in the 502 :biggrin:
> we seen lone star there in the 60 sweet ride
> *


Yeah I will definitely take it to the tulsa individuals picnic after its done. That's one of my favorite events.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2009, 10:05 AM~14051985
> *Yeah I will definitely take it to the tulsa individuals picnic after its done. That's one of my favorite events.
> *


  ill drive down the 59 and get a pix of it next to the famous hell bent 
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

anybody that knows me knows I sell a lot of chrome shit on ebay. Check it out and see if theres anything you wanna bid on..  

*MORE STUFF POSTED TONIGHT ALL STARTING AT $20!! NO RESERVE. ENDS SUNDAY NIGHT...*

CLICK ON THE LINK

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/merchant/1bidh...armrsZ1QQ_fromZ

61 - 64 CHROME TRUNK TENSION SPRINGS










64 CHROME BUMPER FILLER FOR THE FRONT CLIP




























64 HEADLIGHT BUCKETS




























64 HEADLIGHT RINGS


----------



## Skim

MANUAL CENTERLINK FOR 605 CONVERSIONS




























CHROMED OUT 64 GRILLE EMBLEM - OG NOT A REPRO.



















BRAKE FLUID RES. LID



















POWER STEERING CENTERLINK


----------



## Skim

TIE ROD SLEEVES WITH CLAMPS



















BRAKE PEDAL




























63 AND 64 HEATER BOX COVER


----------



## Skim

61-62 HEATER BOX COVER WITH FAN BOX























































63 HEADLIGHT BEZELS



















59 - 60 SPEAKER GRILLE


----------



## Skim

EMERGENCY BRAKE PEDAL



















64 INNER HEADLIGHT SHIELDS / FENDER POCKETS



















GAS FILLER NECK 61-64



















59-60 HEATER BOX. THIS ONE HAS A COUPLE SMALL HOLES IN IT THAT DIDNT SHOW UP UNTIL IT WAS CHROMED. SUCKS BECAUSE THE CHROME JOB CAME OUT TITS :uh:


----------



## Skim

oh and spindles too.


----------



## Skim

I got shit loads more I havent even posted up.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14042374
> *well my rotors arrived from R-1 Concepts on ebay. They are actually pretty nice. Zinc plated and all. But they are still getting chromed since I chromed the rears already.
> 
> Heres all of my disc brake stuff from Napa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope you got 2 sets of rotors? You better atleast drive it some!! an i wouldnt think you would on chrome rotors


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 31 2009, 11:31 PM~14058044
> *i hope you got 2 sets of rotors? You better atleast drive it some!! an i wouldnt think you would on chrome rotors
> *


my chromer doesnt polish the surface of the rotors, just the outside edges and center hubs.


----------



## Wizzard

I need some of that chrome! You can ship to Sweden right? 
Dont need any of the big stuff.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jun 1 2009, 01:18 AM~14058865
> *I need some of that chrome! You can ship to Sweden right?
> Dont need any of the big stuff.
> *


I ship to sweden all the time.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2009, 01:44 AM~14058946
> *I ship to sweden all the time.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress is looking good!

Dam wish there was some g body chrome in there!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:0 Chrome :0


----------



## MAAANDO

The Chrome Man!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13996243
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i figured out how skims can afford these projects


----------



## God's Son2

dang, somebody bidded 50 cent on some of that chrome


----------



## sic713




----------



## crazymexicano101

got some good stuff for sale :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

tttt hit me back on those parts homie --


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 1 2009, 09:31 PM~14066759
> *i figured out how skims can afford these projects
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14067404
> *tttt hit me back on those parts homie --
> *


shit whats up. U know what I need. :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2009, 11:23 AM~14070709
> *shit whats up. U know what I need. :cheesy:
> *


Fresh out! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Page 561 reppin' dat area code, na mean?


----------



## Skim

Spent today block sanding the doors. Pretty straight I must say but I will block them out 2 more times so they will be straight as an arrow. Now all I have left is the hood and trunklid. Set it on the frame, block everything 1 last time and paint.


----------



## God's Son2

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2009, 07:31 PM~14087842
> *Spent today block sanding the doors. Pretty straight I must say but I will block them out 2 more times so they will be straight as an arrow. Now all I have left is the hood and trunklid. Set it on the frame, block everything 1 last time and paint.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2009, 10:47 PM~14058206
> *my chromer doesnt polish the surface of the rotors, just the outside edges and center hubs.
> *


only a ballin ass pimp rolls on chrome rotors!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Coca Pearl

FOUND THIS 62 BUBBLETOP SEATING IN THE PARKING LOT YESTERDAY:
















:0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14087842
> *Spent today block sanding the doors. Pretty straight I must say but I will block them out 2 more times so they will be straight as an arrow. Now all I have left is the hood and trunklid. Set it on the frame, block everything 1 last time and paint.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

sweet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> FOUND THIS 62 BUBBLETOP SEATING IN THE PARKING LOT YESTERDAY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> /quote]
> :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14087842
> *Spent today block sanding the doors. Pretty straight I must say but I will block them out 2 more times so they will be straight as an arrow. Now all I have left is the hood and trunklid. Set it on the frame, block everything 1 last time and paint.
> *


I ended up blocking out my ride a total of 8 times


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2009, 08:54 AM~14092205
> *I ended up blocking out my ride a total of 8 times
> *


Since im using 'slick sand' spray poly on the outside I won't be blocking no more than 3 to 4 times. If I have to go more than that, I'm just being wasteful with my materials


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 4 2009, 10:54 AM~14092205
> *I ended up blocking out my ride a total of 8 times
> *


That's what happens when you herring half ass a door. You end up starting all over blocking twice as much. :uh:


----------



## Skim

Finished blocking the passenger door and then started on the trunk lid. The trunk was really in good shape so it will be done really quick. 
Since this is the second trunk lid. The first one was the bel air that I converted into impala by adding the extra tail lights. Since I had that 4 door impala, I used the correct trunk lid this time around. I will post up some pics here in a few.


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2009, 07:33 PM~14097359
> *Finished blocking the passenger door and then started on the trunk lid. The trunk was really in good shape so it will be done really quick.
> Since this is the second trunk lid. The first one was the bel air that I converted into impala by adding the extra tail lights. Since I had that 4 door impala, I used the correct trunk lid this time around. I will post up some pics here in a few.
> *


you should have used the bel air for uniqueness your highness


----------



## Skim

this door was beat. it was stacked with other doors against it in the back of an econoline van when I found it but it was solid so I had to first fix the scrape lines that were down it up under the top body line. This is how the door looked last time I touched it several months ago but its finished now.



















I always do a complete skim coat and then block everything flat. 



















drivers door blocked and now waiting for a nice coat of Slick Sand to get it super straight.


----------



## Skim

Passenger door. This was the door that started life as a 62 so I welded up the 62 moulding holes. This door was dented up pretty good and I found an area of rust that I had to cut out in the bottom corner.

as i started working on it.










I noticed some rust starting. I know this is the stuff that comes back later to haunt so I cut it out and fixed it.



















cleaned out the inside and sloshe dsome rust killer then used a donor piece from Brians old roof that was cut up.



















welded it up.


----------



## Skim

Filled the little pinholes with more welding then continued with the body work on the passenger door.




























now ready for its first coat of slick sand primer. i love spray polyester primer.


----------



## Skim

Back to square one. This time I used a really nice straight Impala trunk lid. I sold the one I converted since I found the correct one.










stripped to bare metal using a roll-loc disk to make sure the spray polyester primer would have something good to bite into.


----------



## Skim

so now, the only damage anywhere on this trunk lid was down on the lower face. There were a few minor dings so I worked those out and its ready for pprimer.



















the glare on the metal makes it look dented but its very straight. Now all I have left is the hood and I will be prepping for paint really soon once i lay down some primer and block everythin 2 maybe 3 more times.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## crazymexicano101

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61

ABOUT TIME,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, where do you want this 61 to be at in 20 years? I know youre putting a lot of work into it, do you think you will ever sell it?


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14042466
> *here you can see how bad the originals would interfere with the cylinders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 605 steering box painted and installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the cross shafts were pressed in backwards


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jun 4 2009, 09:56 PM~14099512
> *looks like the cross shafts were pressed in backwards
> *


I based them off my 62 when it was stock :dunno: either way no biggie, its re done. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 PM~14099097
> *Skim, where do you want this 61 to be at in 20 years? I know youre putting a lot of work into it, do you think you will ever sell it?
> *


I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2009, 10:14 PM~14099685
> *I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.
> *


someone will find it in ur barn in 50 years and redo it


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2009, 09:14 PM~14099685
> *I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.
> *


how sweet


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2009, 09:14 PM~14099685
> *I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.
> *



LOL ive said that a few times


----------



## lone star

i said i wouldnt sell my 60 but i had a guy offer me money today for it, for the 3rd time...


----------



## Skim

I have another one that I would sell when its done instead. Im not attached to that one.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 4 2009, 10:14 PM~14099685-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 4 2009, 10:19 PM~14099733
> *i said i wouldnt sell my 60 but i had a guy offer me money today for it, for the 3rd time...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jun 4 2009, 10:22 PM~14099765
> *I have another one that I would sell when its done instead. Im not attached to that one.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

quote=sickthree,Apr 10 2007, 05:19 PM~7660890]
hope this gets you motivated 



























[/quote]


Thats when I knew it could be done. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2009, 12:17 AM~14099716
> *how sweet
> *


 :uh: :rofl:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 4 2009, 09:12 AM~14092341-->
> 
> 
> 
> Since im using 'slick sand' spray poly on the outside I won't be blocking no more than 3 to 4 times. If I have to go more than that, I'm just being wasteful with my materials
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.....I didn't go poly because my body was fairly forgiving. I cut down to the OEM paint and used glaze and just high build spot spray where needed. When going black you can't 1/2 step on body work, it shows EVERYTHING. Even after going around it so many times I KNOW I missed a couple spots.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2009, 09:51 AM~14092655
> *That's what happens when you herring half ass a door. You end up starting all over blocking twice as much.  :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 5 2009, 09:08 AM~14102129
> *
> :uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2009, 07:09 AM~14102137
> *:rofl:
> *


We murder out the whole car son, not just the engine bay :biggrin:


----------



## TXRYDER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 5 2009, 06:13 AM~14102152
> *We murder out the whole car son, not just the engine bay :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> quote=sickthree,Apr 10 2007, 05:19 PM~7660890]
> hope this gets you motivated


Thats when I knew it could be done. :cheesy:
[/quote]

Nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 5 2009, 09:13 AM~14102152
> *We murder out the whole car son, not just the engine bay :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: On a 65, maybe.


----------



## TXRYDER

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2009, 10:46 AM~14104176
> *:uh:  On a 65, maybe.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 5 2009, 03:37 PM~14105149
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2009, 06:19 PM~14106762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## xavierthexman

:biggrin: Get Down Skim. thanks on the Tech info!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 PM~14099685
> *I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.
> *


I know your car is happy. I think i can see a smile in his grille.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 5 2009, 08:29 PM~14107603
> *I know your car is happy. I think i can see a smile in his grille.
> *


Very true :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

What up Skim...good talkin too you the other night! Stay in touch..


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2009, 05:14 AM~14099685
> *I will still have it. I'll never get rid of it. Ever.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

Say bro ....you wana roll to the show in the mornin???


----------



## Skim

All I have left is the hood and some minor blocking and I will be spraying before you know it.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 6 2009, 01:57 AM~14110090
> *What up Skim...good talkin too you the other night!  Stay in touch..
> *


Skim a good dude


----------



## lilrocky45

bring your wagon down here


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 6 2009, 12:27 AM~14109667
> *Very true  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lilrocky45_@Jun 8 2009, 02:17 AM~14123759
> *bring your wagon down here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just may do that.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2009, 07:43 PM~14131528
> *I just may do that.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2009, 09:43 PM~14131528
> *I just may do that since I got fiends hooked on that Krum crack.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

How much for the 63 headlamp bezels Skim?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2009, 08:43 PM~14131528
> *I just may do that.
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 09:37 AM~14137290
> *:scrutinize:
> *


lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 10 2009, 04:18 AM~14147250
> *lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 9 2009, 10:59 AM~14138159
> *How much for the 63 headlamp bezels Skim?
> *


Sorry Bro just bought some :happysad:


----------



## Daniel son

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 7 2009, 03:52 PM~14119472
> * I will be spraying before you know it.
> *


 :0 any updates?? TTT


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 7 2009, 02:52 PM~14119472
> *All I have left is the hood and some minor blocking and I will be spraying before you know it.
> *


lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv

just stayed up till 3:02 in the mourning looking at your 61 build .. & i got to tell u , nice work !! makes me want to cry for getting rid of my 63 rag rust bucket.. good luck with all your builds... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 13 2009, 06:44 PM~14181462
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Jun 12 2009, 10:45 PM~14176700
> *:0  any updates?? TTT
> *


I start back on it tomorrow. I have been on vacation in Los angeles / OC but Im back ready to finish the hood tomorrow.


----------



## Skim

started on the hod today. It wasnt bad but it did have some dents up towards the back of the hood I had to fix.
I stripped it back fown to bare metal and did a skim coat with dynaglas since all that opening and shutting I didnt want any issues later. Then followed up with a skim coat of glaze and then blocked the whole thing out.



















hope to have the doors, trunk and hood in slick sand primer tomorrow.


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2009, 10:16 PM~14212727
> *started on the hod today. It wasnt bad but it did have some dents up towards the back of the hood I had to fix.
> I stripped it back fown to bare metal and did a skim coat with dynaglas since all that opening and shutting I didnt want any issues later. Then followed up with a skim coat of glaze and then blocked the whole thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to have the doors, trunk and hood in slick sand primer tomorrow.
> *


Hoods and trunks take time IMO......such a big area to work with that are the first thing you see when it's completed. Good work


----------



## slo

slic sand shit works good? compared to.....?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2009, 12:16 AM~14212727
> *started on the hod today. It wasnt bad but it did have some dents up towards the back of the hood I had to fix.
> I stripped it back fown to bare metal and did a skim coat with dynaglas since all that opening and shutting I didnt want any issues later. Then followed up with a skim coat of glaze and then blocked the whole thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to have the doors, trunk and hood in slick sand primer tomorrow.
> *


Nice Hod. :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:12 AM~14215528
> *Nice Hod.  :uh:
> *


Throw yo HOD up!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 17 2009, 10:24 AM~14215629
> *Throw yo HOD up!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2009, 07:43 PM~14131528
> *I just may do that.
> *


you should. would luv to see the wagon in person


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

SKIM HOLLA AT ME... I HAVE SUM SPARE D'S FOR U...  THERE FREE COME BY THERE URS... JST HAD TO CLEAN OUT THE SHOP AND GET THAT JUNK OUT OF THERE... I KNW U STILL COLLECTIN THEM SPARES... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 18 2009, 10:39 AM~14228107
> *SKIM HOLLA AT ME... I HAVE SUM SPARE D'S FOR U...   THERE FREE COME BY THERE URS... JST HAD TO CLEAN OUT THE SHOP AND GET THAT JUNK OUT OF THERE... I KNW U STILL COLLECTIN THEM SPARES...  :biggrin:
> *


Damn what else are you throwing away :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 19 2009, 04:48 AM~14237173
> *Damn what else are you throwing away  :uh:
> *


Lol not the sign u want....


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 19 2009, 07:48 AM~14237173
> *Damn what else are you throwing away  :uh:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 6 2009, 12:27 AM~14109667
> *Very true  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that mo fo is gonna be like christine when it's done you get a scratch and it'll fix itself


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 07:21 AM~14252233
> *that mo fo is gonna be like christine when it's done you get a scratch and it'll fix itself
> *


wish my car did that


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2009, 11:16 PM~14212727
> *started on the hod today. It wasnt bad but it did have some dents up towards the back of the hood I had to fix.
> I stripped it back fown to bare metal and did a skim coat with dynaglas since all that opening and shutting I didnt want any issues later. Then followed up with a skim coat of glaze and then blocked the whole thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to have the doors, trunk and hood in slick sand primer tomorrow.
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2009, 10:16 PM~14212727
> *started on the hod today. It wasnt bad but it did have some dents up towards the back of the hood I had to fix.
> I stripped it back fown to bare metal and did a skim coat with dynaglas since all that opening and shutting I didnt want any issues later. Then followed up with a skim coat of glaze and then blocked the whole thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope to have the doors, trunk and hood in slick sand primer tomorrow.
> *


You get it done?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 24 2009, 10:06 AM~14281568
> *You get it done?
> *


:no:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 24 2009, 07:06 AM~14281568
> *You get it done?
> *


hell naw....2 train derailments in a week, He workin his ass off :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Skim

yeah work has kept me busy, being out of town etc. I havent been on LIL in almost 2 weeks. I did get a few things back from the plater.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 05:56 AM~14324887
> *yeah work has kept me busy, being out of town etc. I havent been on LIL in almost 2 weeks. I did get a few things back from the plater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good! Custom made 2!  
Any chrome 4 sale on ebay?


----------



## Money Mike

Looks good Skim.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2009, 10:57 PM~14324900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Smoothed?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 AM~14326996
> *Smoothed?
> *



yes i grinded them down then smoothed the shit out of them before sending them out


----------



## Skim

my new 62 micro bus. Color looks familiar dont it :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 AM~14327737
> *my new 62 micro bus. Color looks familiar dont it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 07:53 AM~14327709
> *yes i grinded them down then smoothed the shit out of them before sending them out
> *


Did you have to remove the rubber sleeves before you got them plated?I need to plate my calipers but am worried about screwing them up.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Jun 29 2009, 12:28 PM~14329166
> *Did you have to remove the rubber sleeves before you got them plated?I need to plate my calipers but am worried about screwing them up.
> *


They say if they are brand new then no you can leave them in but if the calipers are used then I would remove all the seals and refurbish them with new rebuild kits. The chroming process does not affect the new rubber seals as long as they wash them off immediately after pulling them out of the tank.


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 10:36 AM~14329256
> *They say if they are brand new then no you can leave them in but if the calipers are used then I would remove all the seals and refurbish them with new rebuild kits. The chroming process does not affect the new rubber seals as long as they wash them off immediately after pulling them out of the tank.
> *


Cool.Yeah I got new ones.Thanks Skim.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14327737
> *my new 62 micro bus. Color looks familiar dont it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i looove safari windows :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

The chrome looks realy nice!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 11:56 AM~14327737
> *my new 62 micro bus. Color looks familiar dont it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I loved the Wagon, but this one here is a jewel. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

make sure you dip all that chrome in some salt water :biggrin: just kidding!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 04:35 PM~14331551
> *I loved the Wagon, but this one here is a jewel. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 04:56 PM~14327737
> *my new 62 micro bus. Color looks familiar dont it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got two VW-buses now dont you? 
Looks real clean!
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14327737
> *my new 62 micro bus. Color looks familiar dont it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!! That looks nice bro  Where did you pick that up at???


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2009, 10:56 PM~14324887
> *yeah work has kept me busy, being out of town etc. I havent been on LIL in almost 2 weeks. I did get a few things back from the plater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: these turned out badass


----------



## midwestcoast

LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOING THE DAMN THANG


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 30 2009, 01:24 PM~14341352
> *Damn!! That looks nice bro   Where did you pick that up at???
> *


It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2009, 08:10 AM~14348591
> *It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.
> *


Good trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2009, 02:10 AM~14348591
> *It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.
> *


yea, good trade. that bus probably has way more money it


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2009, 02:10 AM~14348591
> *It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.
> *




WELL.... I WAS GANNA ASK U IF U WERE GONNA TAKE TEXAS TOAST TO HEATWAVE????? BUT I GUESS NOT NO MORE HUH?? LOL

U GOIN OR TAKIN ANYTHING?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2009, 02:10 AM~14348591
> *It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.
> *


HAHA !!! Yessir looks like a good trade. When you gona cruiise that in FTW ??It looks nice . Im goin to Denver tonite and be back saturday mornin so hopefully i can roll by this weekend and check it out. It reminds me of the Micro on the movie CARS. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2009, 11:10 PM~14348591
> *It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.
> *


Nice man, sad to see the Toast go :uh:


----------



## djrascal

Tell my wifes Cousin Gerrado we said hi from CA. ! He owns the 60's VW Bug tahts tatted on his leg !


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i hope the guy you traded with doesnt paint the toast...


----------



## God's Son2

what if he paints it butter yellow?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2009, 07:35 PM~14367525
> *what if he paints it butter yellow?
> *


Parkay??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79+Jul 2 2009, 12:25 AM~14359266-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL.... I WAS GANNA ASK U IF U WERE GONNA TAKE TEXAS TOAST TO HEATWAVE????? BUT I GUESS NOT NO MORE HUH?? LOL
> 
> U GOIN OR TAKIN ANYTHING?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant go this year, I have to work. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 05:22 AM~14360126
> *HAHA !!! Yessir looks like a good trade. When you gona cruiise that in FTW ??It looks nice . Im goin to Denver tonite and be back saturday mornin so hopefully i can roll by this weekend and check it out. It reminds me of the Micro on the movie CARS.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rolled it to A&M Customs to pick up one of my extended A arms I had to have some work done on yesterday. 100 miles round trip with safari windows open. 103 degrees it still rolled out down the freeway like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 2 2009, 12:34 PM~14362820
> *Nice man, sad to see the Toast go  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 59 ElCo is next.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Jul 2 2009, 02:37 PM~14364093
> *i hope the guy you traded with doesnt paint the toast...
> *


he said its going to the body shop in 3 weeks :0 :uh:


----------



## Skim

well it was 104 today. I'm sorry but I wasnt trying to blocksand in this heat and humidity. Fuck that. I will be putting all of my front suspension back together though.

I noticed that on one of my lowers, they didnt fix a knick in the metal by the lower ball joint screw. Man I hate to just put it on like that and I know its not too noticeable but if I dont, it will bother the shit out of me just thinking about it. It will hold up the rolling chassis another couple of weeks if I have the arm rechromed again.

I will probably take it back anyways. Im still debating.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 1 2009, 12:10 AM~14348591-->
> 
> 
> 
> It was from Atlanta so we met him half way in Vicksburg, Ms. I traded Texas Toast away. I am very happy with the trade. Now I can concentrate on the rag since the bus is basically all done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you talk about my road trips :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14368654
> *well it was 104 today. I'm sorry but I wasnt trying to blocksand in this heat and humidity. Fuck that. I will be putting all of my front suspension back together though.
> 
> I noticed that on one of my lowers, they didnt fix a knick in the metal by the lower ball joint screw. Man I hate to just put it on like that and I know its not too noticeable but if I dont, it will bother the shit out of me just thinking about it. It will hold up the rolling chassis another couple of weeks if I have the arm rechromed again.
> 
> I will probably take it back anyways. Im still debating.
> *


Man up nukka get in the shop we gon need the room for the Bully


----------



## Skim

come help. i accept all offers of help and u get to have lunch at krum diner :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2009, 12:48 AM~14369194
> *come help. i accept all offers of help and u get to have lunch at krum diner :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2009, 09:56 PM~14324887
> *yeah work has kept me busy, being out of town etc. I havent been on LIL in almost 2 weeks. I did get a few things back from the plater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14369194
> *come help. i accept all offers of help and u get to have lunch at krum diner :biggrin:
> *


4Sho....just gotta bring my running shoes and at least one of da 9's (a.k.a. the whore) can't run wit the bitch.....


just let me know when you ready you know I got ya....I like the 3 hr drive up there :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2009, 11:48 PM~14369194
> *come help. i accept all offers of help and u get to have lunch at krum diner :biggrin:
> *


Open to all?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2009, 12:06 AM~14368654
> *well it was 104 today. I'm sorry but I wasnt trying to blocksand in this heat and humidity. Fuck that. I will be putting all of my front suspension back together though.
> 
> I noticed that on one of my lowers, they didnt fix a knick in the metal by the lower ball joint screw. Man I hate to just put it on like that and I know its not too noticeable but if I dont, it will bother the shit out of me just thinking about it. It will hold up the rolling chassis another couple of weeks if I have the arm rechromed again.
> 
> I will probably take it back anyways. Im still debating.
> *


dont worry about it! nothing in the world is perfect


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14031679
> *so I went to Ft Worth today to get one of my uppers fixed. My chromer over polished the edge and it revealed a hairline type crack along the edge of where it was molded. They polished the edge too round when the molding was more square so back to the drawing board. Arelio at A&M Customs hooked it up for me.
> But first. Heres a pic of me getting pulled over today in Ft Worth after leaving Loco 61's house. Thanks for dinner BTW. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2009, 12:48 AM~14369194
> *come help. i accept all offers of help and u get to have lunch at krum diner :biggrin:
> *


What you need help with??? When you plannin on needin the help??? If im off i'll be there. Is lunch before or after??? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2009, 12:02 AM~14368600
> *I cant go this year, I have to work. :angry:
> I rolled it to A&M Customs to pick up one of my extended A arms I had to have some work done on yesterday. 100 miles round trip with safari windows open. 103 degrees it still rolled out down the freeway like a champ.
> The 59 ElCo is next.
> he said its going to the body shop in 3 weeks :0  :uh:
> *



When I came back from the Streetlife Picnic it was 102 and I was not enjoyin the ride  . But the car looked good :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

I c u Chad :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 09:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64+Jul 5 2009, 08:26 PM~14388903-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any more flickz???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 08:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Betty in the back window? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 10:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 6 2009, 11:40 AM~14392456
> *Is that Betty in the back window?  :biggrin:
> *


Thought she was goin black not purple?


----------



## Looney

ride looks good skim and i like da micro bus homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 11:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iam the orginal poster of that pic
it was at a car show i went to sunday
i happen to think that is a nice setup
the car was flawless


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: reminds me of that 3 titted bar whore in Total Recall


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2009, 12:38 AM~14396519
> * :uh: reminds me of that 3 titted bar whore in Total Recall
> *


Hey, I liked the tittied bar whore in Total Recall and the midget too.
:happysad:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 6 2009, 06:51 PM~14396634
> *Hey, I liked the tittied bar whore in Total Recall and the midget too.
> :happysad:
> *


 :uh: i like when all thier air got shut off and they died :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 11:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 6 2009, 08:51 PM~14396634
> *Hey, I liked the tittied bar whore in Total Recall and the midget too.
> :happysad:
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jul 6 2009, 01:32 PM~14392389-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 01:40 PM~14392456
> *Is that Betty in the back window?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 03:55 PM~14393648
> *lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 6 2009, 04:48 PM~14393995
> *Thought she was goin black not purple?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14396037
> *iam the orginal poster of that pic
> it was at a car show i went to sunday
> i happen to think that is a nice setup
> the car was flawless
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: If I see a Glass City plaque in the back window, you're getting clowned on. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 6 2009, 09:38 PM~14396519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: reminds me of that 3 titted bar whore in Total Recall
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 10:53 PM~14397238
> *:0  :rofl:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 09:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks strange.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2009, 08:25 AM~14400822
> *:uh:  If I see a Glass City plaque in the back window, you're getting clowned on.
> *


why clown on me?
there isnt a glass city plaque in that car anyway
but if you feel the need to clown then go ahead


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 8 2009, 06:02 AM~14409778
> *why clown on me?
> there isnt a glass city plaque in that car anyway
> but if you feel the need to clown then go ahead
> *


I'm fucking with you man! I was just joking!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BODINE

can u post up pics of 62 wagon again or a link i went back to page 542 

the finished pics


----------



## Austin Ace

What goin on here jabronie??????????????


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## congo




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

THIS FOOL SKIM BE SLEEPING TOO MUCH! :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2009, 12:15 PM~14468164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FOOL SKIM BE SLEEPING TOO MUCH!  :angry:
> *


LMAO, fool has a car bed.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jul 14 2009, 08:15 AM~14468164-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FOOL SKIM BE SLEEPING TOO MUCH!  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 14 2009, 07:11 PM~14475986
> *LMAO, fool has a car bed.
> *


YUP, SETH SNAPPED THAT AS HE PUT HIS G STRING ON THAT MORNING, OL PAPARAZZI ASS KNEEGAH.......


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn tone you m.i.a!!!

what the bizness is???


----------



## kandychromegsxr

tony you got a over the axle pan cut from one of your rust free parts cars? cut out like you did in hell bent?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2009, 09:15 AM~14468164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FOOL SKIM BE SLEEPING TOO MUCH!  :angry:
> *


man thats what im talmbot


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14476714
> *YUP, SETH SNAPPED THAT AS HE PUT HIS G STRING ON THAT MORNING, OL PAPARAZZI ASS KNEEGAH.......
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## cantgetenuf

lets forget the fact that they sleep together in a caddy car bed....... 

i just wanna see this thing get finished....


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2009, 09:15 AM~14468164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FOOL SKIM BE SLEEPING TOO MUCH!  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## Black86Cutty

I Knw I'll Never Have A 61 But Atleast I Got A Replica


----------



## Skim

been assembling the front. The discs went right on but the disc brake calliper brackets arent lining up with the monte carlo rotors. I will have to get different caliper brackets.


----------



## Skim

maximum cylinder clearance now.


----------



## fortworthmex

coming along real nice


----------



## Skim

a little dusty but you get the idea.


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14498099
> *maximum cylinder clearance now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 16 2009, 09:38 PM~14498517
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  x61


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 07:05 PM~14498113
> *a little dusty but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up SKIM?? Just checkin on what ya doin!! 

This heat is killin me here in Vegas to take this 4door off frame!


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin: uffin: 
looks good tony


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 09:05 PM~14498113
> *a little dusty but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 09:05 PM~14498113
> *a little dusty but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

LOOKIN GOOD1111111111


----------



## Skim

thanks Big Whit. Im slowly tryna get it together. Trying to finish up the hood and doors but its so hot out in my shop right now that as soon as I spread the glaze that shit dries as soon as hit hits the hot metal.


----------



## MR.*512*

*ITS LOOKING NICE SKIM....*


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2009, 04:05 AM~14498113
> *a little dusty but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great Skim! Keep it up!


----------



## livnlow713

uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 19 2009, 01:39 PM~14518007
> *Looks great Skim! Keep it up!
> *


i DID THAT BEFORE ... A HALF OF COIL ON THE A-ARM BAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 11:03 PM~14498099
> *maximum cylinder clearance now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man that shyt is nice Skim


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14498099
> *maximum cylinder clearance now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: BAD ASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 21 2009, 12:17 AM~14528868
> *i DID THAT BEFORE ... A HALF OF COIL ON THE A-ARM BAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Do work son.....summer gettin deep out here


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 23 2009, 07:46 AM~14558256
> *Do work son.....summer gettin deep out here
> *


I know. I spent about 10 hours block sanding today.

well heres what I got one today. Both the trunk and hood and drivers door are blocked out. One more coat of primer and Im almost ready to start painting. 




























As you can see, there were a couple small dings but I have already taken care of those with small swipes of glaze.


----------



## Skim

same on the hood.


----------



## Skim

The hood really came out nice and straight. Cant really tell from pics though.


----------



## Skim

drivers door started and almost finished. After this, all I have is one last door.



















Still a bunch of work to do.


----------



## Hialeah56

:wow: nice pic


----------



## regal ryda

Lookin good Tonay.... :biggrin: 


Im finna bite the bullet an try an take the 4dr body off tommorow, gotta go buy a sawzall in the morn to cut a few of them stubborn body bolts off


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 23 2009, 09:25 PM~14566214
> *Lookin good Tonay.... :biggrin:
> Im finna bite the bullet an try an take the 4dr body off tommorow, gotta go buy a sawzall in the morn to cut a few of them stubborn body bolts off
> *


lemme kow on that little bracket for the ac pump :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 23 2009, 10:25 PM~14566214
> *Lookin good Tonay.... :biggrin:
> Im finna bite the bullet an try an take the 4dr body off tommorow, gotta go buy a sawzall in the morn to cut a few of them stubborn body bolts off
> *


those are a bitch.

i picked up another rag. 64 non SS










Also came with this 64 oldsmobile convertible parts car and another 64 4 door parts car.


----------



## Skim

I will probably sell that 64 impala convertible I just posted to buy my interior and top so before I put it in the classifieds I figured I would throw it out there now. It comes with all the vert parts needed from the 64 oldsmobile vert.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2009, 05:30 AM~14566276
> *those are a bitch.
> 
> i picked up another rag. 64 non SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also came with this 64 oldsmobile convertible parts car and another 64 4 door parts car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pick-up! 
Is the two cars on the right of the oldsmobile 59´s? How bad are they?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2009, 11:06 PM~14566621
> *I will probably sell that 64 impala convertible I just posted to buy my interior and top so before I put it in the classifieds I figured I would throw it out there now. It comes with all the vert parts needed from the 64 oldsmobile vert.
> *


haw mush?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2009, 11:06 PM~14566621
> *I will probably sell that 64 impala convertible I just posted to buy my interior and top so before I put it in the classifieds I figured I would throw it out there now. It comes with all the vert parts needed from the 64 oldsmobile vert.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 PRICE?


I CALLED YOU BACK TO!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 23 2009, 11:15 PM~14566718
> *Nice pick-up!
> Is the two cars on the right of the oldsmobile 59´s? How bad are they?
> *


yes. Hes got over 25 or more 59's. 6 of them are 59 rags.


----------



## Mr Impala

i think the boot snap trim is different isnt it? i know bottom back seats not the same. looks like adecent 64 rag though man u be finding some shit out in the stix skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 23 2009, 11:50 PM~14566965
> *i think the boot snap trim is different isnt it? i know bottom back seats not the same. looks like adecent 64 rag though man u be finding some shit out in the stix skim!
> *


I have a set of correct snap trim already  

Make me an offer on both before I post them in the classifieds this week.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2009, 11:20 PM~14567268
> *I have a set of correct snap trim already
> 
> Make me an offer on both before I post them in the classifieds this week.
> *


man i cant even finish the dumb 63 rag i have lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice come up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hey Tony.....a little trick an ole school local body guy taught me during my process is when you THINK you're done block and ready for paint, take a hose and run water over each panel and look for things you missed. The water will act like a gloss and will surface any little imperfections. You can also use degreaser as well.

Progress is looking good.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 23 2009, 09:23 PM~14566193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: nice pic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf

what are you tryna get outa the 64 rag and parts??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2009, 09:30 PM~14566276
> *those are a bitch.
> 
> i picked up another rag. 64 non SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also came with this 64 oldsmobile convertible parts car and another 64 4 door parts car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lucky bastard always on the come up :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 24 2009, 06:28 AM~14568084
> *Hey Tony.....a little trick an ole school local body guy taught me during my process is when you THINK you're done block and ready for paint, take a hose and run water over each panel and look for things you missed. The water will act like a gloss and will surface any little imperfections. You can also use degreaser as well.
> 
> Progress is looking good.
> *


i spray it with wax n grease remover beforei shoot to make sure..and ill be cleaning it as well if its all good


----------



## Maximus1959

What up Skim! Just checking in to see how things are coming. Looks like you are moving things along as usual. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Jul 24 2009, 07:12 AM~14568179
> *what are you tryna get outa the 64 rag and parts??
> *


I was gonna ask 4500 for both verts but a guy in ft worth wants them for 4000.


----------



## cantgetenuf

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2009, 01:05 PM~14571162
> *I was gonna ask 4500 for both verts but a guy in ft worth wants them for 4000.
> *



i got some chedder in the frig, but i dont think its enuf :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2009, 12:05 PM~14571162
> *I was gonna ask 4500 for both verts but a guy in ft worth wants them for 4000.
> *


Whats the 4 door look like?


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2009, 12:05 PM~14571162
> *I was gonna ask 4500 for both verts but a guy in ft worth wants them for 4000.
> *


4500 for both is a good deal.can you post more pics


----------



## littlerascle59

:cheesy: :0 
Lookin good, Skim


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

I AM WORKING ON THOSE PICS...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 24 2009, 02:47 PM~14572126
> *Whats the 4 door look like?
> *


Its jausta 64 4door rolling but no front clip on it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 24 2009, 04:37 PM~14573343
> *I AM WORKING ON THOSE PICS...
> *



:0 :0


----------



## littlerascle59

Gotta cousin in Denton, I'm coming his way, whats up with the guy with those 59's?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2009, 03:38 PM~14573352
> *Its jausta 64 4door rolling but no front clip on it.
> *


Got a buddy of mine looking for a solid deck lid you parting out?


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

i'll take 25,000 for the two verts


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 24 2009, 06:37 PM~14573343
> *I AM WORKING ON THOSE PICS...
> *


----------



## rug442

:uh:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 23 2009, 11:23 PM~14566193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: nice pic
> *


Lookin good Skim!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 24 2009, 06:34 AM~14566859
> *yes. Hes got over 25 or more 59's. 6 of them are 59 rags.
> *


Goddamn...


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2009, 09:14 PM~14566148
> *drivers door started and almost finished. After this, all I have is one last door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bunch of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work there skim


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 7 2009, 12:51 AM~14396634
> *Hey, I liked the tittied bar whore in Total Recall and the midget too.
> :happysad:
> *


Looky Here :wave:


----------



## Olds_racer

Skim you have a PM


----------



## Skim

Thanks everybody. Lets see what I can get done today since its my only day off.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2009, 09:32 AM~14592405
> *Thanks everybody. Lets see what I can get done today since its my only day off.
> *


its too fuckin hot. need to start around 6pm..even then its still 100 degrees


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Jul 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14586535
> *Skim you have a PM
> *





















I will post some more later


----------



## Olds_racer

Any papers with the Impala?


----------



## Wizzard

Skim did you get my PM and ebay-message?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Strolling on through....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 09:11 AM~14391738
> *Just found your topic on the 3rd page of project rides, penalty applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## Skim

Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.









































































Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *



looks really solid!


----------



## Skim

just needs some floors and minor rust repair.


----------



## Skim

as for my car, I can finally feel like Im getting somewhere. Everything is straight. All I have left is another good coat of primer followed by blocking (again) with 80, then one more time with 150 grit.














































I will even smooth out the factory flaws under the fenders where the wrinkles are.


----------



## west coast ridaz

LOOKS GOOD IM MAKING SURE TO SMOOTH OUT BOTTOM OF MY FENDERS TO


----------



## Skim

doors blocked


----------



## Skim

trunk blocked


----------



## Skim

hood blocked


----------



## youcantfademe

lookin good skim....


----------



## Skim

I will finish primer and reblocking the rest of the body once I bolt it onto theframe to ensure that its perfectly straight.










a couple coats of primer then 2 more blockings and this thing goes in the booth.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Sweet. Looking good.


----------



## Hoss805

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I know its kind of repetitive seeing body work pics but I have put a lot of hours into those parts so I had to post the pics.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2009, 12:03 PM~14604637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motivationally speakin'


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice work skum bum!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61

Looking good..... :biggrin: .....hey I'm looking for the molding were the convertible boot snaps too....do you have an extra one???$$$ Call me..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 29 2009, 10:30 AM~14614026-->
> 
> 
> 
> motivationally speakin'
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jul 29 2009, 11:00 AM~14614271
> *Nice work skum bum!!
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 29 2009, 10:50 AM~14615183
> *Looking good..... :biggrin: .....hey I'm looking for the molding were the convertible boot snaps too....do you have an extra one???$$$ Call me..
> *


I have one but I was gonna use it with the 64 rag. It needs to be restored. Pm bowtie ragtops, he has some he has alredy restored. Im going to send him mines to restore.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2009, 12:03 AM~14612353
> *I will finish primer and reblocking the rest of the body once I bolt it onto theframe to ensure that its perfectly straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple coats of primer then 2 more blockings and this thing goes in the booth.
> *


HEY,
THAT BUS HAS WAY TOO MANY WINDOWS! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2009, 11:49 PM~14612247
> *just needs some floors and minor rust repair.
> *


THEM FLOORS IN THE 63 LOOK LIKE THEY ARE ALREADY 1/2 WAY IN, JUST LAY THEM ON TOP OF THE OLD FLOOR, AND SOME SELF TAPPING SCREWS,,,GETTER DONE!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 29 2009, 06:21 PM~14619975
> *HEY,
> THAT BUS HAS WAY TOO MANY WINDOWS! :biggrin:
> *


You remember staring at that bitch in your garage I bet. Still looking tore up from the floor up lol.


----------



## God's Son2

skim, before you finish blocking you should know something............


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2009, 05:42 PM~14620275
> *You remember staring at that bitch in your garage I bet. Still looking tore up from the floor up lol.
> *


i call it the UPS van....lol :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> I will finish primer and reblocking the rest of the body once I bolt it onto theframe to ensure that its perfectly straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple coats of primer then 2 more blockings and this thing goes in the booth.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy fat sacks

Ahh man any progress pics??????? That needs alot of work just give up on that.....
My boy got one for 3500 Running SS Original AC car Convertible Needs quarters and top redone....LMK


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by daddy fat sacks_@Jul 29 2009, 11:25 PM~14622877
> *Ahh man any progress pics??????? That needs alot of work just give up on that.....
> My boy got one for 3500 Running SS Original AC car Convertible Needs quarters and top redone....LMK
> *


go through the whole topi not just the first page


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by daddy fat sacks_@Jul 29 2009, 10:25 PM~14622877
> *Ahh man any progress pics??????? That needs alot of work just give up on that.....
> My boy got one for 3500 Running SS Original AC car Convertible Needs quarters and top redone....LMK
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2009, 12:54 AM~14612279
> *
> I will even smooth out the factory flaws under the fenders where the wrinkles are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that because it is stamped shetmetal?


----------



## Money Mike

Hey Skim it sounds like its almost time for another Cook-Out to put the body on agaim :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14623326
> *is that because it is stamped shetmetal?
> *


yes, i will smooth out all that shit.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 29 2009, 11:34 PM~14623628
> *Hey Skim it sounds like its almost time for another Cook-Out to put the body on agaim :biggrin:
> *


in about 3 weeks lets do it!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2009, 03:06 AM~14624203
> *in about 3 weeks lets do it!
> *


I'll fly out for the cookout, you just need to get Brian's ass to swoop me up from the airport, and I'll need a room as well.  Let's do this, I need a summer vay-cay.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2009, 01:06 AM~14624203
> *in about 3 weeks lets do it!
> *


I can't miss this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2009, 08:29 AM~14614016
> *I know its kind of repetitive seeing body work pics but I have put a lot of hours into those parts so I had to post the pics.
> *


Gotta do it!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 30 2009, 02:06 AM~14624203-->
> 
> 
> 
> in about 3 weeks lets do it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ready, I'll take sum meat and beer.... :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 29 2009, 12:40 AM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *



Say Skim.... do I need to take a # so u can do my floor pans next? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 10:28 AM~14625475
> *I'm ready, I'll take sum meat and beer....  :thumbsup:
> Say Skim.... do I need to take a # so u can do my floor pans next? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bring it out for the BBQ, and we'll knock that shit out. :biggrin: I'm buying my ticket today to come out and kick it with yall. Trying to convince "the GRINCH" aka David Hess to fly out too.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2009, 09:32 AM~14625502
> *Bring it out for the BBQ, and we'll knock that shit out.  :biggrin:  I'm buying my ticket today to come out and kick it with yall.  Trying to convince "the GRINCH" aka David Hess to fly out too.
> *


 :0 if I can get the tags in 3 weeks I'll rolled out their just for the cruiz cuz will have plenty do do on Skims car and beer /food to enjoy, C-yall when you get here.


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 10:28 AM~14625475
> *Say Skim.... do I need to take a # so u can do my floor pans next? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hate to be a downer but that thing needs more then just floors. I see outer rocker rust through and that usually means inners too. I see rear lower quarter and that usually means trunk too.

Sure it is gonna be one SWEET ride when your done ... ride that bitch as is for a year first though cause thats "patina" hehehe


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 30 2009, 10:05 AM~14625689
> *I hate to be a downer but that thing needs more then just floors. I see outer rocker rust through and that usually means inners too. I see rear lower quarter and that usually means trunk too.
> 
> Sure it is gonna be one SWEET ride when your done ... ride that bitch as is for a year first though cause thats "patina" hehehe
> *


Not a downer at all, I know the car needs works. That why I bought a donor car also.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2009, 01:40 AM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *



Lots of fun


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 07:28 AM~14625475
> *I'm ready, I'll take sum meat and beer....  :thumbsup:
> Say Skim.... do I need to take a # so u can do my floor pans next? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your numbers right behind me the duece is in line next.....lol made my appt months ago...lol

Tony gon fuck around an have to quit his job an become a full time customizer


----------



## KERRBSS

u have a PM please help


----------



## Skim

If we did this on a saturday afternoon like last time, would that work for everybody?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2009, 12:37 PM~14628387
> *If we did this on a saturday afternoon like last time, would that work for everybody?
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2009, 12:37 PM~14628387
> *If we did this on a saturday afternoon like last time, would that work for everybody?
> *


Sounds good to me.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2009, 06:26 AM~14625108
> *I'll fly out for the cookout, you just need to get Brian's ass to swoop me up from the airport, and I'll need a room as well.    Let's do this, I need a summer vay-cay.
> *


 hno: Time for master blasters round 2 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2009, 08:32 AM~14625502
> *Bring it out for the BBQ, and we'll knock that shit out.  :biggrin:  I'm buying my ticket today to come out and kick it with yall.  Trying to convince "the GRINCH" aka David Hess to fly out too.
> *


:yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *


looks pretty good to me! :biggrin: 

i need to come pick up some texas rust free parts! maybe i should come to the body install cookout and get some :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

whats this i hear about a backwood beer and bbq?


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 08:51 PM~14632108
> *whats this i hear about a backwood beer and bbq?
> *


 :yes: In 3 weeks.


----------



## Skim

That shit was good. that fool brian was getting mad because I was grubbin while they were wanting to lift lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 07:51 PM~14632108
> *whats this i hear about a backwood beer and bbq?
> *


You need to come thru. Anybody that wants to come thru can.


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14635047
> *You need to come thru. Anybody that wants to come thru can.
> *


skim you gonna bust the rag at the super show


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2009, 01:13 AM~14635047
> *You need to come thru. Anybody that wants to come thru can.
> *


 :cheesy: Ill catch a ride with either Alex of Chad.


----------



## regal ryda

you kno it aint a BBQ without the Dominican there :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 30 2009, 03:37 PM~14628387-->
> 
> 
> 
> If we did this on a saturday afternoon like last time, would that work for everybody?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 30 2009, 03:53 PM~14628629
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas [email protected] 30 2009, 06:26 PM~14630289
> *Sounds good to me.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14630833
> *hno: Time for master blasters round 2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14632108
> *whats this i hear about a backwood beer and bbq?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 11:38 PM~14633248
> *:yes:  In 3 weeks.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jul 31 2009, 05:29 AM~14635824
> *:cheesy: Ill catch a ride with either Alex of Chad.
> *





Leave 
Fri, Aug 21 American Airlines 1271 
Depart: 7:00am 
Arrive: 8:58am Miami, FL (MIA)
Dallas/Fort Worth, TX (DFW) 

Non-stop Economy 2hr 58min Boeing 737 View seats 



Choose this return 
Return 
Sun, Aug 23 American Airlines 484 
Depart: 3:40pm 
Arrive: 7:38pm Dallas/Fort Worth, TX (DFW)
Miami, FL (MIA)


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *



:0 :0 ...that shit dont look bad at all... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 31 2009, 07:21 AM~14636188
> *you kno it aint a BBQ without the Dominican there :biggrin:
> *


I'm riding with you!


----------



## lone star

maybe ill go and take this with me and pick it up next year


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2009, 07:20 AM~14636411
> *
> 
> 
> hno:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Leave
> Fri, Aug 21 American Airlines 1271
> Depart: 7:00am
> Arrive: 8:58am  Miami, FL (MIA)
> Dallas/Fort Worth, TX (DFW)
> 
> Non-stop  Economy 2hr 58min Boeing 737 View seats
> Choose this return
> Return
> Sun, Aug 23 American Airlines 484
> Depart: 3:40pm
> Arrive: 7:38pm  Dallas/Fort Worth, TX (DFW)
> Miami, FL (MIA)
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2009, 01:13 AM~14635047
> *You need to come thru. Anybody that wants to come thru can.
> *


shit man, im on vacay for the whole month of august, i wish texas was closer to CT id swing thru in a heart beat. im always down to help out another tony


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 05:09 PM~14640293
> *maybe ill go and take this with me and pick it up next year
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that rag in teh garade lays the fuck out :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 10:38 PM~14633248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hate picking up lettuce with a spoon :banghead:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 31 2009, 06:19 PM~14641046
> *damn that rag in teh garade lays the fuck out :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 31 2009, 06:09 PM~14640293-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill go and take this with me and pick it up next year
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come through no bullshittin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 07:10 PM~14640952
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas Massacre_@Jul 31 2009, 07:11 PM~14640963
> *:thumbsup:
> *


See ya soon


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 31 2009, 02:15 PM~14639816
> *I'm riding with you!
> *


cool hopefully I can have my frame swap done and we drop off the Bully too :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 10:38 PM~14633248
> *:yes:  In 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA!!! Didnt no you had the pics homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I think its gona be bigger this time tho :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It's going down in few weeks bitches!!

Wired61 aka Mo get your shit together and come through!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2009, 08:45 AM~14645761
> *It's going down in few weeks bitches!!
> 
> Wired61 aka Mo get your shit together and come through!
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whos bringing there ride? should I bring my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 1 2009, 03:03 PM~14646736
> *Whos bringing there ride? should I bring my bike. :biggrin:
> *


I was going to bring the Ragtop, but American Airlines wants $15.00 for one bag upon check in.


----------



## MJuan#1

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14612174
> *Chris dropped his 63 off for some new floors and complete trunk pan replacement. I will post those pics of the progress in here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad car. He had me thinking it was rusty but its actually fairly solid.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14647067
> *I was going to bring the Ragtop, but American Airlines wants $15.00 for one bag upon check in.
> *


My brother works for AA. Maybe we can get that 15 dollar fee waived. LOL


----------



## sixty7imp

I'll catch a ride with Alex too! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14647067
> *I was going to bring the Ragtop, but American Airlines wants $15.00 for one bag upon check in.
> *


F*#k That drive that mofo all the way.... that way we can cruiz in your ride Saturday night.

]









:biggrin: 



































J/K
C-ya when u get here.


----------



## Mr Gee

skim dog, what you think of these wheels???


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 2 2009, 07:02 PM~14654788
> *skim dog, what you think of these wheels???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 3 2009, 04:22 AM~14655453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

any pics of that 62 you picked up yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 1 2009, 08:05 PM~14648231
> *My brother works for AA. Maybe we can get that 15 dollar fee waived. LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 2 2009, 02:42 AM~14650354
> *F*#k That drive that mofo all the way.... that way we can cruiz in your ride Saturday night.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> J/K
> C-ya when u get here.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Can i bring my ass and a case of budweiser!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 31 2009, 04:09 PM~14640293-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill go and take this with me and pick it up next year
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any pics of that 60 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Jul 31 2009, 05:19 PM~14641046
> *damn that rag in teh garade lays the fuck out :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 31 2009, 08:49 PM~14642867
> *cool hopefully I can have my frame swap done and we drop off the Bully too :biggrin:
> *


Its on!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2009, 09:45 AM~14645761
> *It's going down in few weeks bitches!!
> 
> Wired61 aka Mo get your shit together and come through!
> *


im tryin to see what i can do


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 2 2009, 07:22 PM~14655453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 3 2009, 12:08 PM~14660392
> *Its on!
> *


Paaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttaayyyy at Skim's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

He gonna have half of Lay it low there "hell bent" will be assembled in like 45 mins if errbody aint BS'n an gettin drunk.....I'll be the supervisor


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2009, 12:13 AM~14635047
> *You need to come thru. Anybody that wants to come thru can.
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 3 2009, 11:49 PM~14666163
> *He gonna have half of Lay it low there "hell bent" will be assembled in like 45 mins if errbody aint BS'n an gettin drunk.....I'll be the supervisor
> *


I'll take the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

what day are we doing this?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 10:33 AM~14669735
> * what day are we doing this?
> *


Saturday, August 22, 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2009, 09:35 AM~14669748
> *Saturday, August 22, 2009  :biggrin:
> *


okkk. Im good. Ill go ahead and bring my bike. just cause


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 3 2009, 09:51 AM~14658246
> *Can i bring my ass and a case of budweiser!!
> *


Bring it bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

what time on saturday is this going down ?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 3 2009, 10:49 PM~14666163
> *He gonna have half of Lay it low there "hell bent" will be assembled in like 45 mins if errbody aint BS'n an gettin drunk.....I'll be the supervisor
> *


 :twak: You can be Team Leader. And I will be Supervisor!! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 4 2009, 10:10 AM~14669981
> *Bring it bro!
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 12:36 PM~14671111
> *:twak: You can be Team Leader. And I will be Supervisor!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 Hey Dre if u want you can meet me at my house and you can follow me there.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14669748
> *Saturday, August 22, 2009  :biggrin:
> *


Confirmation please?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 4 2009, 01:50 PM~14671868
> *Hey Dre if u want you can meet me at my house and you can follow me there.
> *


Sounds like a plan Mike!!  Im prolly gonna bring my Impala!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 03:11 PM~14673207
> * Im prolly gonna bring my Impala!!
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 04:11 PM~14673207
> *Sounds like a plan Mike!!   Im prolly gonna bring my Impala!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

hey skim i was looking at the build up of your 62 wagon and it inspired me to final do something with my van i will start a topic as soon as i begin the work
iam planning on adding a s10 or camaro sub frame to the front and then laying this bitch out using airride the paint wont be touched


----------



## Guest




----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14669748
> *Saturday, August 22, 2009  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to roll out there....AUGUST 22......what time do I need to be there??


----------



## slo




----------



## Skim

damn my ******* neighbors are gonna shit. I say around 3 pm saturday until whenever. Just bring beer, carne asada, tortillas, hell anything else that can cook on the grill like last time.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Aug 4 2009, 03:50 PM~14672408-->
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmation please?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RAGTOP [email protected] 4 2009, 11:01 PM~14676779
> *I'm going to roll out there....AUGUST 22......what time do I need to be there??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 5 2009, 01:27 AM~14678720
> *damn my ******* neighbors are gonna shit. I say around 3 pm saturday until whenever. Just bring beer, carne asada, tortillas, hell anything else that can cook on the grill like last time.
> *


You got plenty of property, just worry about that grass getting cut.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2009, 11:07 PM~14677618
> *
> *


hey juan r u rollin with Dre or u bringin th cutty? do u wana meet up at my house to?


----------



## KAKALAK

Its about to go down :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14678720
> *damn my ******* neighbors are gonna shit. I say around 3 pm saturday until whenever. Just bring beer, carne asada, tortillas, hell anything else that can cook on the grill like last time.
> *


you know I gotta brang the heat an a flashlight in case I gotta hit the woodline.... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2009, 11:27 PM~14678720
> *damn my ******* neighbors are gonna shit. I say around 3 pm saturday until whenever. Just bring beer, carne asada, tortillas, hell anything else that can cook on the grill like last time.
> *


Alright I penciled the date on my calendar ........Feel special!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2009, 06:49 AM~14680458
> *Confirmed!
> Cool!
> You got plenty of property, just worry about that grass getting cut.
> *


I cut that shit yesterday. sucked but I will have to cut it again before then. Shit takes 3 to 4 hours with a riding mower.


----------



## Rod Stewart

good shit, skim.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Less eating, more painting.......sonofa


----------



## lone star

if i go can i sleep on the couch cuz u live alteast 45 mins from any hotel....maybe go get a lot lizard from the truck stop


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 03:10 PM~14683701
> *if i go can i sleep on the couch cuz u live alteast 45 mins from any hotel....maybe go get a lot lizard from the truck stop
> *


 :biggrin: Lets drink sum buur


----------



## 509Rider

Your homies birthday today, mess wit it you little bums
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491844


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 5 2009, 05:32 PM~14685070
> *Your homies birthday today, mess wit it you little bums
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491844
> *


oh shit lol


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Skim

Well I got the passenger a arm back from being chromed for the second time, assembled the disc brakes and now tomorrow I should have it on all 4 wheel dollies.
What do people use to temporarily hold up their frames until the cylinders are installed because so far I put some stock coils in the back but do people just put wood blocks up in the coil pockets?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14688348
> *Well I got the passenger a arm back from being chromed for the second time, assembled the disc brakes and now tomorrow I should have it on all 4 wheel dollies.
> What do people use to temporarily hold up their frames until the cylinders are installed because so far I put some stock coils in the back but do people just put wood blocks up in the coil pockets?
> *


i did :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14688348
> *Well I got the passenger a arm back from being chromed for the second time, assembled the disc brakes and now tomorrow I should have it on all 4 wheel dollies.
> What do people use to temporarily hold up their frames until the cylinders are installed because so far I put some stock coils in the back but do people just put wood blocks up in the coil pockets?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim

did what, stock coils or wood?


----------



## Skim

man I just seen this response in the classifieds!



> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 5 2009, 11:39 AM~14682708
> *PM ME HOMIE CUZ I DONT HAVE LONG DISTANCE CALLING
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** its 2009!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2009, 08:36 PM~14688744
> *did what, stock coils or wood?
> *


use the 4x4 wood blocks maybe like 10-12in tall


----------



## BigVics58

kinda reminded me of your project so i thought id share wit ya skim


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 5 2009, 07:51 AM~14680463
> *hey juan r u rollin with Dre or u bringin th cutty? do u wana meet up at my house to?
> *


U talking me cus you quoted slo?
Im gonna prolly roll with dre.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 5 2009, 11:37 PM~14688754-->
> 
> 
> 
> man I just seen this response in the classifieds!
> :0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** its 2009!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: This recession shit is a mutha....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Aug 6 2009, 12:03 AM~14689048
> *kinda reminded me of your project so i thought id share wit ya skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14635047
> *You need to come thru. Anybody that wants to come thru can.
> *


but errbody gotta put they layitlow screen name on they shirts.....lol

i'll be easy to find


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 6 2009, 06:36 AM~14691260
> *but errbody gotta put they layitlow screen name on they shirts.....lol
> 
> i'll be easy to find
> *



or your avatar.


----------



## lone star

:h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 6 2009, 08:19 AM~14691397
> *or your avatar.
> *


HAHA!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2009, 09:21 AM~14691407
> *:h5:
> *


Houston heading out to Krum T-minus 16 days and counting............


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 11:49 PM~14689507
> *U talking me cus you quoted slo?
> Im gonna prolly roll with dre.
> *


Yeah sorry bout that. I was on my phone checkin out LiL while I was drivin . Guess i must have quoted the wrong 1


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 6 2009, 08:43 AM~14691529
> *Yeah sorry  bout that. I was on my phone checkin out LiL while I was drivin . Guess i must have quoted the wrong 1
> *


Damn fool.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 12:26 PM~14693104
> *Damn fool.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: don't hate !!! I'm a professional DRIVER


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2009, 09:36 PM~14688744
> *did what, stock coils or wood?
> *


Whatcha know bout dat woooood?


----------



## Olds_racer

Hey Skim whats the latest with that 64 Vert?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Aug 6 2009, 07:37 PM~14697531
> *Hey Skim whats the latest with that 64 Vert?
> *


Its gonna be here monday. Both of them.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14678720
> *damn my ******* neighbors are gonna shit. I say around 3 pm saturday until whenever. Just bring beer, carne asada, tortillas, hell anything else that can cook on the grill like last time.
> *


can I come


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 3 2009, 12:21 AM~14656930
> *any pics of that 62 you picked up yet?
> *


yeah here it is. it was on craigslist. Running and driving and its pretty solid. Me and Lil john bought it. we split the money $350 each and he kept the 283 and trans. I got the rest and yes it was already on those chinas. Good parts car for sure.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Aug 6 2009, 07:51 PM~14697636
> *can I come
> *



man you know damn well you can!


----------



## Skim

random pic


----------



## Skim




----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## Skim

I did manage to get some more done on my car today. I got the passenger side suspension together and i also got all of my body parts in one more coat of primer for blocking session number two. After this I will primer them one last time before wet sanding 400 grit in preperation for paint. I just gotta make sure its straight. Thats a big pet peeve of mine is un straight bodywork.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

can't wait to see this thing in some color.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 07:11 PM~14698387
> *random pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that at your casa??


----------



## Skim

yeah


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 07:57 PM~14698864
> *yeah
> *


Nice dog...I'm tryin to get out there and watch my boys play in the new stadium! I have some cousins that live out in Dallas. Was tryin to get out there for Thanksgiving! Might have to drop by and check out the rag


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 10:11 PM~14698387
> *random pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U got a collection going on, Que No?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Aug 6 2009, 10:02 PM~14698927-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dog...I'm tryin to get out there and watch my boys play in the new stadium!  I have some cousins that live out in Dallas.  Was tryin to get out there for Thanksgiving!  Might have to drop by and check out the rag
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hit me up next time you are out this way.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elpintor_@Aug 6 2009, 10:15 PM~14699092
> *U got a collection going on, Que No?
> *


I need to get rid of some shit.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2009, 07:31 AM~14700413
> *I need to get rid of some shit.
> *


Nah, you need to save some more classics! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 11:11 PM~14698387
> *random pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: I see my Bubbletop sitting nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## cantgetenuf

give up some pics and prices of what you wanna get rid of............


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

hey skim i wat do u have for sale in a ragtops???


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 09:11 PM~14698387
> *random pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Elco's :fap: :fap: :fap: :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 7 2009, 04:07 AM~14700965
> *:nicoderm: I see my Bubbletop sitting nicely.  :biggrin:
> *


Had to scan this bish in to get it..my bubbletop back in the day. OG paint, twilight turquoise..Cali Car..10 yrs ago










wish I never sold it ..  Had to buy a house sometime


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14698361
> *yeah here it is. it was on craigslist. Running and driving and its pretty solid. Me and Lil john bought it. we split the money $350 each and he kept the 283 and trans. I got the rest and yes it was already on those chinas. Good parts car for sure.
> 
> *


Let me know if you are gonna get rid of the rocker molding..I have a clean drivers one off my 4door 62, but need that passenger for the SS :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

i got a 61 ford bubbletop for sale or trade. 15,000 holla back youngin on this wheel of a deal no cash for clunker here get thes wheels of steel ya hear


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14698361
> *yeah here it is. it was on craigslist. Running and driving and its pretty solid. Me and Lil john bought it. we split the money $350 each and he kept the 283 and trans. I got the rest and yes it was already on those chinas. Good parts car for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the trim on the trunk lid and the rear lower seat frame


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 7 2009, 07:31 PM~14706613
> *Had to scan this bish in to get it..my bubbletop back in the day.  OG paint, twilight turquoise..Cali Car..10 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I never sold it ..   Had to buy a house sometime
> *


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2009, 01:31 AM~14700413
> *I need to get rid of some shit.
> *


whats up with the bubble..... :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 10:11 PM~14698387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 08:02 PM~14708134
> *
> *


----------



## regal ryda

tony you know what I want off the 4dr....lol


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14708916
> *tony you know what I want off the 4dr....lol
> *


da rimzs :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 7 2009, 11:48 PM~14708916
> *tony you know what I want off the 4dr....lol
> *


 :angry: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 8 2009, 05:33 AM~14710087
> *da rimzs :biggrin:
> *


hell naw.... he can keep them :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

Asking for a buddy, whats the story on the Caminos in your random pic?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 5 2009, 08:03 PM~14689048
> *kinda reminded me of your project so i thought id share wit ya skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONVERSION


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 8 2009, 08:50 AM~14710670
> *hell naw.... he can keep them  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: im just fucking with ya homie one of these days ill make my way back to north texas :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 6 2009, 08:08 PM~14698361-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah here it is. it was on craigslist. Running and driving and its pretty solid. Me and Lil john bought it. we split the money $350 each and he kept the 283 and trans. I got the rest and yes it was already on those chinas. Good parts car for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man i hate your texas solid come ups!!! but its good to see you already got my hood unbolted!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 6 2009, 08:11 PM~14698387
> *random pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im starting to hate!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14678720
> *damn my ******* neighbors are gonna shit. I say around 3 pm saturday until whenever. Just bring beer, carne asada, tortillas, hell anything else that can cook on the grill like last time.
> *


you pickin me up from airport or i gotta call a cab


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 9 2009, 12:58 AM~14715235
> *you pickin me up from airport or i gotta call a cab
> *


Shit you fly out and you will get picked up. That hood was junk btw.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 6 2009, 06:36 AM~14691260
> *but errbody gotta put they layitlow screen name on they shirts.....lol
> 
> i'll be easy to find
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA.....I'LL PUT MY FAKE SCREEN NAMES ON THERE TOO.


----------



## Money Mike

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14721806
> *Shit you fly out and you will get picked up. That hood was junk btw.
> *


tell him abou tthe hood you just picked up :0 and post the pics of the homeless wet man you kidnapped and took to Missouri! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 11 2009, 01:14 PM~14735345
> *tell him abou tthe hood you just picked up  :0  and post the pics of the homeless wet man you kidnapped and took to Missouri!  :biggrin:
> *


"You don't understand how much this ride means to me." :biggrin: Shortly after the bum was pelted by mass amounts of hail and rain.


----------



## Skim

:0 I will post all the pics from the journey tonite.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14689048
> *kinda reminded me of your project so i thought id share wit ya skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fap


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2009, 09:53 AM~14735670
> *"You don't understand how much this ride means to me."  :biggrin:  Shortly after the bum was pelted by mass amounts of hail and rain.
> *


lol.....


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 11 2009, 11:14 AM~14735345-->
> 
> 
> 
> tell him abou tthe hood you just picked up  :0  and post the pics of the homeless wet man you kidnapped and took to Missouri!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2009, 11:53 AM~14735670
> *"You don't understand how much this ride means to me."  :biggrin:  Shortly after the bum was pelted by mass amounts of hail and rain.
> *





> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 02:16 PM~14736972
> *:0 I will post all the pics from the journey tonite.
> *


please explain :cheesy: :werd: :rant: :yes: :yessad: :nicoderm: :ugh:


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2009, 11:53 AM~14735670
> *"You don't understand how much this ride means to me."  :biggrin:  Shortly after the bum was pelted by mass amounts of hail and rain.
> *


so on the way to missouri yesterday to trade the 59 el co for the 2 convertibles, we stopped to get gas in McAllester Oklahoma. I was towing the red 59 el camino parts car and the guy I traded was towing the blue one with his truck when the bum walks up asking if we could give him a ride to missouri. Of course he said no because he had his family with him. His son was riding shotgun in my truck and said the bum said he would ride in the bed of the truck as long as he got there and even offered to pay for gas. I didnt want to let him ride or his money but anybody thats willing to ride in the back of a hot ass truck when its 100 degrees probably needed a ride pretty bad so he threw his sleeping bag in the bed and he slept on the trailer ramps.










what he didnt realise was we were headed for a major fucking thunder and hail storm.




























he was fucked but he didnt complain once. Truckers were pulling up watching and looking at me like I was a fuckin asshole but fuck it, if he wanted a ride, he was gonna have to tough it out. Which he did. we dropped him off in Joplin, Mo. at the truck stop and he was very grateful. Never complained once. Even said that it wasnt so bad while we were moving until we stopped at a light. He did say he got hit by some hail.
anyways thats when he said "You don't understand how much this ride means to me."


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 10:24 PM~14743137
> *so on the way to missouri yesterday to trade the 59 el co for the 2 convertibles, we stopped to get gas in McAllester Oklahoma. I was towing the red 59 el camino parts car  and the guy I traded was towing the blue one with his truck when the bum walks up asking if we could give him a ride to missouri. Of course he said no because he had his family with him. His son was riding shotgun in my truck and said the bum said he would ride in the bed of the truck as long as he got there and even offered to pay for gas. I didnt want to let him ride or his money but anybody thats willing to ride in the back of a hot ass truck when its 100 degrees probably needed a ride pretty bad so he threw his sleeping bag in the bed and he slept on the trailer ramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he didnt realise was we were headed for a major fucking thunder and hail storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was fucked but he didnt complain once. Truckers were pulling up watching and looking at me like I was a fuckin asshole but fuck it, if he wanted a ride, he was gonna have to tough it out. Which he did. we dropped him off in Joplin, Mo. at the truck stop and he was very grateful. Never complained once. Even said that it wasnt so bad while we were moving until we stopped at a light. He did say he got hit by some hail.
> anyways thats when he said "You don't understand how much this ride means to me."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X686982/819717971


----------



## Skim

so the guy I traded the el co to is a big 59 freak. I took some pics while I was there. He had over 20 and 6 were rags. 



















60










this 59 was fucked lol


----------



## guacamole61

THAT IS CRAZY, I WOUNDER WHY HE NEEDED TO GO SO BAD, HES A SAVAGE, DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF HIM WHEN YOU DROPPED HIM OFF? and he never complained lol :rant: :rant:


----------



## Skim

he had tons of 59 stuff laying around too. lotsa 59 cars, 2 doors, 4 doors rags, wagons. He said he wanted to get rid of everything that wasnt 59. I barely missed out on his 61 rag. he traded a junk 59 rag for it.

more pics.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Aug 11 2009, 11:33 PM~14743223
> *THAT IS CRAZY, I WOUNDER WHY HE NEEDED TO GO SO BAD, HES A SAVAGE, DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF HIM WHEN YOU DROPPED HIM OFF? and he never complained lol :rant:  :rant:
> *


he said he was trying to get back for his brothers funeral. he got 250 miles for free so he didnt complain i guess.


----------



## Skim

I really want this car bad. I wonder what it will take to get it off his hands. lol




























OG paint 59. He traded a 72 chevy short bed truck for it. Its been sitting in the barn ever since.


----------



## Skim

he said he bought this car out of the paper for parts but it was too clean to part out so he drives it.


----------



## Skim

had an OG 59 conti kit and a 59 floor shift trans chillin.



















hes looking for the bars for the OG conti kit. he needs OG ones. I told him I would ask around.


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 8 2009, 11:59 AM~14711539
> *CONVERSION
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

this bitch he's owned since he was 15. Bought it in 1985 and still rolls it all OG PAINT. Power seats, power windows, factory AC big block car.























































never been repainted OG car.


----------



## Skim

so heres what I brought back. I traded the 59 elco for the 64 vert, a 64 4 door parts car and a 64 oldsmobile rag with all the vert stuff.
































































she's a little ruff but not as bad as what Im used to.


----------



## Skim

somewhere along the lines, somebody thought it would be a good idea to cut out the inner quarters to make their hard top a rag and hacked this car. dumb asses.










so thats why he also gave me the oldsmobile rag as a donor to fix it. 














































that oldsmobile actually runs but the tranny is shot.


----------



## Skim

Also came up on a some parts while I was up there.

a sweet 61 impala trunk for my other rag, a grille guard and a nice convertible rack.




























I have to weld 2 small holes up on the top. Somebody put fog lights on it. but for $200 I didnt complain. I need it for my white car.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 8 2009, 11:59 AM~14711539
> *CONVERSION
> *


  no comment :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

so skim wat do u have for sale in the ragtop market??


----------



## Skim

the 64 but I am going to repair all of the fucked up shit on the inside, put the convertible rack and glass back in first.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 11:29 PM~14743642
> *the 64 but I am going to repair all of the fucked up shit on the inside, put the convertible rack and glass back in first.
> *


smart man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 11:24 PM~14743137
> *he was fucked but he didnt complain once. Truckers were pulling up watching and looking at me like I was a fuckin asshole but fuck it, if he wanted a ride, he was gonna have to tough it out. Which he did. we dropped him off in Joplin, Mo. at the truck stop and he was very grateful. Never complained once. Even said that it wasnt so bad while we were moving until we stopped at a light. He did say he got hit by some hail.
> anyways thats when he said "You don't understand how much this ride means to me."
> *


This shows me what type of person you are Tony. Props on helping that dude out, lord knows that this economy has fucked MANY, MANY, people like you and I.


Also, you're hustlin and I respect that. Props for everything and I look forward to reading this topic everyday.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 10:41 PM~14743296
> *had an OG 59 conti kit and a 59 floor shift trans chillin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes looking for the bars for the OG conti kit. he needs OG ones. I told him I would ask around.
> *


I have them :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 01:44 AM~14743323
> *this bitch he's owned since he was 15. Bought it in 1985 and still rolls it all OG PAINT. Power seats, power windows, factory AC big block car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never been repainted OG car.
> *


59 is the new 61.


----------



## KAKALAK

man you come up on some cars :wow:


----------



## lone star

damn the black and red 59 is a nice ass car...thats worth some money


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 12 2009, 07:32 AM~14744646
> *I have them :biggrin:
> *


You selling them Jaime? Let me know if you want to sell them.


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

For SALE? :biggrin: PLEASE!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14743323
> *this bitch he's owned since he was 15. Bought it in 1985 and still rolls it all OG PAINT. Power seats, power windows, factory AC big block car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never been repainted OG car.
> *


wowzers!


----------



## AMB1800

DAMN look at all them 59's :0 :0 :0 what does he do with them? rebuild them or??? cuz i don't see 1 done car in the whole bunch...


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 12:28 AM~14743184
> *so the guy I traded the el co to is a big 59 freak. I took some pics while I was there. He had over 20 and 6 were rags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 59 was fucked lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 09:50 AM~14744741
> *man you come up on some cars :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: For real!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

what's he want for the 60 rag?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 10:01 PM~14743462
> *Also came up on a some parts while I was up there.
> 
> a sweet 61 impala trunk for my other rag, a grille guard and a nice convertible rack.
> 
> 
> *


Did I miss somewhere your other 61 Rag???


----------



## rag61

wow, nice black 59 rag...


----------



## MS. MALICE

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Saw this In Vicksburg Mississippi Maybe He Would Go Pick It Up... :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14750784
> *Did I miss somewhere your other 61 Rag???
> *


Yes. That's part 2. "Heaven Sent 61"


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 10:04 PM~14751771
> *Yes. That's part 2. "Heaven Sent 61"
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14746687
> *For SALE? :biggrin: PLEASE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry I need it for mine!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 12:24 AM~14743137
> *so on the way to missouri yesterday to trade the 59 el co for the 2 convertibles, we stopped to get gas in McAllester Oklahoma. I was towing the red 59 el camino parts car  and the guy I traded was towing the blue one with his truck when the bum walks up asking if we could give him a ride to missouri. Of course he said no because he had his family with him. His son was riding shotgun in my truck and said the bum said he would ride in the bed of the truck as long as he got there and even offered to pay for gas. I didnt want to let him ride or his money but anybody thats willing to ride in the back of a hot ass truck when its 100 degrees probably needed a ride pretty bad so he threw his sleeping bag in the bed and he slept on the trailer ramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he didnt realise was we were headed for a major fucking thunder and hail storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was fucked but he didnt complain once. Truckers were pulling up watching and looking at me like I was a fuckin asshole but fuck it, if he wanted a ride, he was gonna have to tough it out. Which he did. we dropped him off in Joplin, Mo. at the truck stop and he was very grateful. Never complained once. Even said that it wasnt so bad while we were moving until we stopped at a light. He did say he got hit by some hail.
> anyways thats when he said "You don't understand how much this ride means to me."
> *


Yeah it rained hard these past couple of days.. Lookin good Skim!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 08:28 AM~14745362
> *You selling them Jaime? Let me know if you want to sell them.
> *


trying to piece them togeter


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 06:24 AM~14743137
> *so on the way to missouri yesterday to trade the 59 el co for the 2 convertibles, we stopped to get gas in McAllester Oklahoma. I was towing the red 59 el camino parts car  and the guy I traded was towing the blue one with his truck when the bum walks up asking if we could give him a ride to missouri. Of course he said no because he had his family with him. His son was riding shotgun in my truck and said the bum said he would ride in the bed of the truck as long as he got there and even offered to pay for gas. I didnt want to let him ride or his money but anybody thats willing to ride in the back of a hot ass truck when its 100 degrees probably needed a ride pretty bad so he threw his sleeping bag in the bed and he slept on the trailer ramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he didnt realise was we were headed for a major fucking thunder and hail storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was fucked but he didnt complain once. Truckers were pulling up watching and looking at me like I was a fuckin asshole but fuck it, if he wanted a ride, he was gonna have to tough it out. Which he did. we dropped him off in Joplin, Mo. at the truck stop and he was very grateful. Never complained once. Even said that it wasnt so bad while we were moving until we stopped at a light. He did say he got hit by some hail.
> anyways thats when he said "You don't understand how much this ride means to me."
> *


Crazy shit... :0


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 11:28 PM~14743184
> *so the guy I traded the el co to is a big 59 freak. I took some pics while I was there. He had over 20 and 6 were rags.
> *


he aint selling no more 64 rags?


----------



## Money Mike

Damn Skim you always hustlin'


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 07:37 PM~14751458
> *Saw this In Vicksburg Mississippi Maybe He Would Go Pick It Up... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much is he asking?il go pick it up.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 08:37 PM~14751458
> *Saw this In Vicksburg Mississippi Maybe He Would Go Pick It Up... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at that 56 chevy hardtop in the background :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart

custom shit! so when you're kicking it at the park you dont have to go inside the car to light your square...  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 THATS GREASER!


----------



## Skim

Does anybody know where to or who carries the Dayton 155x80 skinny whitewalls?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 12:39 AM~14743279
> *he said he bought this car out of the paper for parts but it was too clean to part out so he drives it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good man i love hardtops!!!! anyone would be an idiot to cut that car up!!!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14743323
> *this bitch he's owned since he was 15. Bought it in 1985 and still rolls it all OG PAINT. Power seats, power windows, factory AC big block car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never been repainted OG car.
> *


Damn skim was you like hno: when you seen that big ass rebel flag on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde

Skim i give it 2 u for that build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 14 2009, 03:33 PM~14771213
> *Damn skim was you like hno: when you seen that big ass rebel flag on the wall :biggrin:
> *


As I pulled up in the driveway there was a big huge rebel flag flying in the yard too. They are really nice people though. Atleast they are to me.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 14 2009, 04:02 PM~14771479
> *Skim i give it 2 u for that build. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 07:04 PM~14751771
> *Yes. That's part 2. "Heaven Sent 61"
> *


Did you post pics of it?? or is it the aftermath?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2009, 04:24 PM~14771708
> *As I pulled up in the driveway there was a big huge rebel flag flying in the yard too. They are really nice people though. Atleast they are to me.
> *


THEY PROBABLY THOUGHT YOU WERE HAWAIIAN


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 14 2009, 07:46 PM~14773208
> *THEY PROBABLY THOUGHT YOU WERE Tiger Woods
> *


:yes:


----------



## God's Son2

a game


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 14 2009, 09:05 PM~14773722
> *:yes:
> *


lolz fixed


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2009, 03:24 PM~14771708
> *As I pulled up in the driveway there was a big huge rebel flag flying in the yard too. They are really nice people though. Atleast they are to me.
> *


prolly bc you had what they wanted on the trailor


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2009, 02:07 PM~14770928
> *Does anybody know where to or who carries the Dayton 155x80 skinny whitewalls?
> *


I haven't seen any in a good while.


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2009, 01:07 PM~14770928
> *Does anybody know where to or who carries the Dayton 155x80 skinny whitewalls?
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 15 2009, 11:17 PM~14781095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> *THEY PROBABLY THOUGHT YOU WERE Tiger Woods*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 15 2009, 10:17 PM~14781095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have the gas tank pocket, shoot me your address and I will mail it to you as soon as I cut it out.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 14 2009, 06:31 PM~14772777
> *Did you post pics of it?? or is it the aftermath?
> *


'Heaven Sent' is my ermine white rusty rag that came from madmanmone61 on here from Indiana.
Eddie from Rollerz Only chicago picked it up for me and brought it half way to their members in Ft Worth. I went and picked it up from them. They helped me out big time on that. Saved me a drive to Chicago.






































Its pretty rusty but aint no thang but a chicken wang


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 10:34 PM~14743234
> *he had tons of 59 stuff laying around too. lotsa 59 cars, 2 doors, 4 doors rags, wagons. He said he wanted to get rid of everything that wasnt 59. I barely missed out on his 61 rag. he traded a junk 59 rag for it.
> 
> more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks just like the one i just got rid of


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2009, 02:25 AM~14782317
> *'Heaven Sent' is my ermine white rusty rag that came from madmanmone61 on here from Indiana.
> Eddie from Rollerz Only chicago picked it up for me and brought it half way to their members in Ft Worth. I went and picked it up from them. They helped me out big time on that. Saved me a drive to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty rusty but aint no thang but a chicken wang
> *


Most knowledgable Skim, is it hard to restore old rusty convertible frames, or how do they do it in simple terms? I always wondered how they did it, and do you know if a 63 buick wildcat convertible top and windshield pillar is the same as the Impalas, and if they are what years?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 16 2009, 06:48 AM~14782807
> * Skim, is it hard to restore old rusty convertible frames, or how do they do it in simple terms? I always wondered how they did it, and do you know if a 63 buick wildcat convertible top and windshield pillar is the same as the Impalas, and if they are what years?
> *


the frames just have to be taken apart and either chromed or powdercoated and bolted back together. Its all bolted together for the most part. Yes the buick wildcat and impala use the same windshield pillars. Mine on Hell Bent is from a 62 buick wildcat vert.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2009, 09:42 AM~14783077
> *the frames just have to be taken apart and either chromed or powdercoated and bolted back together. Its all bolted together for the most part. Yes the buick wildcat and impala use the same windshield pillars. Mine on Hell Bent is from a 62 buick wildcat vert.
> *


thanks, i was more thinking about the rust and deterioration that i have seen on some conv. top frames. do they get pitted? you put bondo on them?

i found a 63 buick wild cat convertible in pretty good shape and i was thinking about getting a 63 hardtop to convert... would it be simple to do? i know the top and pillar will work but i was wondering about everything else like the trim around the back, the windows etc. if you could you tell me what has to change that would be great.
1 windshield and pillars
2 top
3...
4....


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 16 2009, 06:29 PM~14785879
> *thanks, i was more thinking about the rust and deterioration that i have seen on some conv. top frames. do they get pitted? you put bondo on them?
> 
> i found a 63 buick wild cat convertible in pretty good shape and i was thinking about getting a 63 hardtop to convert... would it be simple to do? i know the top and pillar will work but i was wondering about everything else like the trim around the back, the windows etc. if you could you tell me what has to change that would be great.
> 1 windshield and pillars
> 2 top
> 3...
> 4....
> *


side windows ( I heard they are smaller on verts)


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 16 2009, 07:43 PM~14785990
> *side windows ( I heard they are smaller on verts)
> *


me too. i think all the side windows are different.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2009, 11:25 PM~14782317
> *'Heaven Sent' is my ermine white rusty rag that came from madmanmone61 on here from Indiana.
> Eddie from Rollerz Only chicago picked it up for me and brought it half way to their members in Ft Worth. I went and picked it up from them. They helped me out big time on that. Saved me a drive to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty rusty but aint no thang but a chicken wang
> *


Damn Skim..I'd be a happy mofo if I could find one like that around here! LA is probably my best bet but let me know if there is any you know of..

Still a good start bro!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 16 2009, 06:29 PM~14785879
> *thanks, i was more thinking about the rust and deterioration that i have seen on some conv. top frames. do they get pitted? you put bondo on them?
> 
> i found a 63 buick wild cat convertible in pretty good shape and i was thinking about getting a 63 hardtop to convert... would it be simple to do? i know the top and pillar will work but i was wondering about everything else like the trim around the back, the windows etc. if you could you tell me what has to change that would be great.
> 1 windshield and pillars
> 2 top
> 3...Inner quarter panels
> 4....Rear drain rail that goes along the rear of the tub
> 5....Under rocker support rails
> 6....4 extra body mounts on the frame
> 7....Rear seat rest panel
> 8....Inner structural support braces on the inner quarter panels
> 9....Vert wind wings
> *


Theres a lot of other stuff, small stuff like top motor, quarter windows, rear panel retainers, stainless snap trip etc...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 16 2009, 05:29 PM~14785879
> *thanks, i was more thinking about the rust and deterioration that i have seen on some conv. top frames. do they get pitted? you put bondo on them?
> 
> i found a 63 buick wild cat convertible in pretty good shape and i was thinking about getting a 63 hardtop to convert... would it be simple to do? i know the top and pillar will work but i was wondering about everything else like the trim around the back, the windows etc. if you could you tell me what has to change that would be great.
> 1 windshield and pillars
> 2 top
> 3...
> 4....
> *


nothing easy about it. the windshield post and top rack are the easy parts. tony named the hard stuff you need alot more then just a post and rack


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

i need max clearance,can u make me some, How much? 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Wassup Skim! U ready for Satrday?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 16 2009, 10:09 PM~14788206
> *Wassup Skim!  U ready for Satrday?
> *


absolutely! u ready to get your cook on? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 16 2009, 09:29 PM~14787680
> *i need max clearance,can u make me some, How much?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can hook u up with Aurelios number, he did mine. I just smoothed them and had them chromed.


----------



## 62-Rag

> driver side is bent like this passenger is not ,passenger was cool but driver side is hard or is this not the right pice (help skim)


----------



## Skim

You have to trim that corner down. I folded mine first until it fit, then I went back and trimmed it down to fit perfect. Those repro floor pans always need some tweeking on the edges to get them to fit properly.


----------



## Texas Massacre

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 14 2009, 11:05 PM~14773722
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2009, 10:28 PM~14789151
> *I can hook u up with Aurelios number, he did mine. I just smoothed them and had them chromed.
> *


hook it up.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Aurelio from A&M?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2009, 02:25 AM~14782317
> *'Heaven Sent' is my ermine white rusty rag that came from madmanmone61 on here from Indiana.
> Eddie from Rollerz Only chicago picked it up for me and brought it half way to their members in Ft Worth. I went and picked it up from them. They helped me out big time on that. Saved me a drive to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty rusty but aint no thang but a chicken wang
> *


What kind of sauce?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 AM~14789052
> *absolutely! u ready to get your cook on? :biggrin:
> *


THE GRILLMASTER IS READY! I GOT MY TOOLS READY :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M GONNA MAKE SOME SALSA FOR THE FAJITAS TOO.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2009, 03:02 AM~14498083
> *been assembling the front. The discs went right on but the disc brake calliper brackets arent lining up with the monte carlo rotors. I will have to get different caliper brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 man i've never been in here before looking very good. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BIG "M"ajestics in the house, T-nizzo is in da house.


----------



## ICED BOXX

SEEN THIS TAG ETCHED IN A MIRRIOR YESTERDAY , LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR. WONDER WHO IT BELONGS TO????

































































ARE YOU RESPONSIBLE???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 17 2009, 04:23 PM~14795091
> *SEEN THIS TAG ETCHED IN A MIRRIOR YESTERDAY , LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR. WONDER WHO IT BELONGS TO????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU RESPONSIBLE???
> *


Lol, I don't know what you're talmbout mayne. Where did u see that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 17 2009, 03:23 PM~14795091
> *SEEN THIS TAG ETCHED IN A MIRRIOR YESTERDAY , LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR. WONDER WHO IT BELONGS TO????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU RESPONSIBLE???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, Black86Cutty



I AINT THE LAW FOO, :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 17 2009, 09:27 AM~14790735
> *hook it up.....
> *


you aint cuttin the 61 are you??


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 16 2009, 09:58 PM~14787256-->
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a lot of other stuff, small stuff like top motor, quarter windows, rear panel retainers, stainless snap trip etc...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Aug 16 2009, 10:13 PM~14787452
> *nothing easy about it. the windshield post and top rack are the easy parts. tony named the hard stuff you need alot more then just a post and rack
> *


but basically i can get everything from this 63 wildcat right? does the wildcat have the same frame? and i was more concerned about the chrome that goes around the back, i guess thats what your calling a stainless snap trip... the part that the boot snaps into


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 17 2009, 05:23 PM~14795091
> *SEEN THIS TAG ETCHED IN A MIRRIOR YESTERDAY , LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR. WONDER WHO IT BELONGS TO????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU RESPONSIBLE???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Skim*

:wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2009, 05:33 PM~14795883
> *but basically i can get everything from this 63 wildcat right? does the wildcat have the same frame? and i was more concerned about the chrome that goes around the back, i guess thats what your calling a stainless snap trip... the part that the boot snaps into
> *


The frames are totally different. The rest is interchangeable from the windows up


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 08:09 PM~14796936
> *The frames are totally different. The rest is interchangeable from the windows up
> *


this was on the wiki site under b-body :dunno: 
The 1958-60 Buicks used a ladder-type frame while an X-frame without side rails was used on 1958-60 Pontiacs and 1959-60 Oldsmobiles, 1958-64 Chevrolets and 1961-64 Buicks.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2009, 07:15 PM~14797013
> *this was on the wiki site under b-body :dunno:
> The 1958-60 Buicks used a ladder-type frame while an X-frame without side rails was used on 1958-60 Pontiacs and 1959-60 Oldsmobiles, 1958-64 Chevrolets and 1961-64 Buicks.
> *


the buicks have xframe,,but has different suspension and mounts than chevy


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 17 2009, 08:18 PM~14797042
> *the buicks have xframe,,but has different suspension and mounts than chevy
> *


I think it might be fun to build


----------



## God's Son2

63 buick wildcat is the new 1961 impala




signed JB


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 17 2009, 08:27 AM~14790735
> *hook it up.....
> *


A&M cUSTOMS 817-834-1842


----------



## 509Rider

Car Club: MAJESTICS

Congrates Skim just noticed


----------



## Skim

Its been a long time. I was ready.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 08:24 PM~14797909
> *Car Club: MAJESTICS
> 
> Congrates Skim just noticed
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61

:0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 09:24 PM~14797909
> *Car Club: MAJESTICS
> 
> Congrates Skim just noticed
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 07:29 PM~14797979
> *Its been a long time. I was ready.
> *


When do you get your plaque?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2009, 04:29 PM~14795836
> *you aint cuttin the 61 are you??
> *


I WANT TO...WOULD U :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 07:29 PM~14797979
> *Its been a long time. I was ready.
> *


congrats bro....see ya sat


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 07:29 PM~14797979
> *Its been a long time. I was ready.
> *


WHAT!! CONGRATULATIONS BRO!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Congrats Skim!




> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2009, 06:37 PM~14797191
> *63 buick wildcat is the new 1961 impala
> signed  JB
> *


NEVER!


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CONGRATS BROTHER , GLAD TO HAVE YOU AS
PART OF THE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14798490
> *When do you get your plaque?
> *


 I dont want my Majestics plaque until my car is finished. Thats like the ultimate reward of all the hard work.

That will be my incentive to make the goal a reality. not to mention help speed up the process a little.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 08:07 PM~14799296
> *I dont want my Majestics plaque until my car is finished. Thats like the ultimate reward of all the hard work.
> 
> That will be my incentive to make the goal a reality. not to mention help speed up the process a little.
> *


 :0


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 06:24 PM~14797909
> *Car Club: MAJESTICS
> 
> Congrates Skim just noticed
> *


so your from majestics skim.....!
my brothers are from MAJESTICS L.A WHEN I FINISH MY 62-RAG I WILL 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2009, 09:53 PM~14743399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS HE SALE N THAT 61?


----------



## Skim

man I dont know what the hells goin on with it. I told him to trade midwest swang for that black 61 rag.


----------



## Skim

Hope yall ready to lift saturday!


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 08:07 PM~14799296
> *I dont want my Majestics plaque until my car is finished. Thats like the ultimate reward of all the hard work.
> 
> That will be my incentive to make the goal a reality. not to mention help speed up the process a little.
> *


do u also have both of these i need them....!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 17 2009, 10:11 PM~14798490-->
> 
> 
> 
> When do you get your plaque?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what i heard anywhere from 5-6.....4 with good behavier :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 11:07 PM~14799296
> *I dont want my Majestics plaque until my car is finished. Thats like the ultimate reward of all the hard work.
> 
> That will be my incentive to make the goal a reality. not to mention help speed up the process a little.
> *


Real took my niccah  

I cant wait to see when your done....im sure pictures dont give it true justice! I see a photo shoot in the near future....im cheap :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Aug 17 2009, 08:24 PM~14797909-->
> 
> 
> 
> Car Club: MAJESTICS
> 
> Congrates Skim just noticed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14797979
> *Its been a long time. I was ready.
> *


IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME AND I AM HAPPY THAT YOU ARE WITH US....

THE "NORTH TEXAS" CHAPTER IS NOW IN LABOR SOON TO BE BORN. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 17 2009, 11:23 PM~14795091
> *SEEN THIS TAG ETCHED IN A MIRRIOR YESTERDAY , LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR. WONDER WHO IT BELONGS TO????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU RESPONSIBLE???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 09:07 PM~14799296
> *I dont want my Majestics plaque until my car is finished. Thats like the ultimate reward of all the hard work.
> 
> That will be my incentive to make the goal a reality. not to mention help speed up the process a little.
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2009, 09:37 PM~14797191
> *63 buick wildcat is the new 1961 impala
> signed  JB
> *


I like early 60's wildcats and la sabre's personally. I think it would be cool to build something different, we can all appreciate that.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 01:02 AM~14800237
> *Hope yall ready to lift saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No, but you can lift deeez nutz.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 09:07 PM~14799296
> *I dont want my Majestics plaque until my car is finished. Thats like the ultimate reward of all the hard work.
> 
> That will be my incentive to make the goal a reality. not to mention help speed up the process a little.
> *


You are going to be ready for a break in a few months lets go to Vegas.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 18 2009, 07:18 AM~14802185
> *You are going to be ready for a break in a few months lets go to Vegas.
> *


:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 18 2009, 06:18 AM~14802185
> *You are going to be ready for a break in a few months lets go to Vegas.
> *


REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS.................EXCEPT FOR HERPIES, YOU BRING THAT BACK.


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 18 2009, 01:04 AM~14800965
> *
> IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME AND I AM HAPPY THAT YOU ARE WITH US....
> 
> THE "NORTH TEXAS" CHAPTER IS NOW IN LABOR SOON TO BE BORN. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 AM~14802453
> *REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS.................EXCEPT FOR HERPIES, YOU BRING THAT BACK.
> *


Hey you said you would nvr bring up the herpies part :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lookin GOOD skim and congrats... :thumbsup: 

Now return my PM... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

congrats skim on the club. i remember talking about it along time ago.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 AM~14790735
> *hook it up.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 18 2009, 08:06 AM~14802519
> *Hey you said you would nvr bring up the herpies part :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip I didn't say who the prize winner was. Lolz


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2009, 09:31 PM~14798773
> *congrats bro....see ya sat
> *


When you leaving?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 12:02 AM~14800237
> *Hope yall ready to lift saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS SKIM!!!!!!!! SEE YOU ON SATURDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider

Big M! Thats a huge honer.


----------



## M in Avondale

Welcome To The MAJESTICS FAMILY Homie!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14800285
> *do u also have both of these i need them....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...ductid=6164BBCL









http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...ductid=6164BBCR


----------



## Rod Stewart

congrats on the club as well as almost completing the build.

easily the best build topic on the lay it lows....


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 18 2009, 04:40 PM~14806915
> *congrats on the club as well as almost completing the build.
> 
> easily the best build topic on the lay it lows....
> *


X2 
LT2fvFIljfU&feature


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 18 2009, 01:14 PM~14806616
> *http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...ductid=6164BBCL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...ductid=6164BBCR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a homie thanks alot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 18 2009, 05:40 PM~14806915
> *congrats on the club as well as almost completing the build.
> 
> easily the best build topic on the lay it lows....
> *


indeed.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 17 2009, 10:13 PM~14798530
> *I WANT TO...WOULD U :biggrin:
> *


probably. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 18 2009, 02:08 PM~14805978
> *Welcome To The MAJESTICS FAMILY Homie!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. My older brother is in avondale so i will hollar at you when Im out that way next time.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 11:04 PM~14800285
> *do u also have both of these i need them....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes I do. I cut some off for Xavier X man but he didnt need them so I will send them to you if you pay the shipping. Kinda heavy in the biox they are in.


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 08:54 PM~14812316
> *yes I do. I cut some off for Xavier X man but he didnt need them so I will send them to you if you pay the shipping. Kinda heavy in the biox they are in.
> *


ok...! how does this work how do i pay u homie....and dont forget the other part to :biggrin: lets do this the sooner the better......!  thanks again homie


----------



## KAKALAK

:worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14813169
> *ok...! how does this work how do i pay u homie....and dont forget the other part to :biggrin: lets do this the sooner the better......!  thanks again homie
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

lotta jibba-jabba in here


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 19 2009, 06:25 AM~14814178
> *lotta jibba-jabba in here
> *


Says the KING of jibba-jabba! :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 09:52 PM~14812290
> *Thanks. My older brother is in avondale so i will hollar at you when Im out that way next time.
> *


Anytime, Just Hit Us Up Bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 19 2009, 08:14 AM~14814401
> *Anytime, Just Hit Us Up Bro!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up Jr.?


----------



## TURTLE 62

whats up skim looks realy good man :worship: :worship: :worship: 
i was wondering if you have this part for a 62. thanks let me know


----------



## Austin Ace

Congrats on the club SkiM


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

SKIM CONGRATS MAN.......AND THE ACE IS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2009, 11:21 AM~14815403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 19 2009, 10:45 AM~14815036
> *whats up skim looks realy good man  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> i was wondering if you have this part for a 62. thanks let me  know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats that part for? to hold the top in place?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 19 2009, 06:03 PM~14819734
> *whats that part for? to hold the top in place?
> *


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 19 2009, 05:03 PM~14819734
> *whats that part for? to hold the top in place?
> *


WOW!


----------



## God's Son2

i DONT KNOW EVERYTHING, JUST TRYING TO GET SOME RESPECTABLE ANSWERS BY RESPECTED LOW RIDERS


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14820238
> *i DONT KNOW EVERYTHING, JUST TRYING TO GET SOME RESPECTABLE ANSWERS BY RESPECTED LOW RIDERS
> *


YOU MOUNT THE FLUX CAPACITOR TO THAT........


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 19 2009, 08:47 PM~14821408
> *YOU MOUNT THE FLUX CAPACITOR TO THAT........
> *


OH OK :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 19 2009, 04:03 PM~14819734
> *whats that part for? to hold the top in place?
> *


is were the back of the seat hooks and rests and also what pete said


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14821408
> *YOU MOUNT THE FLUX CAPACITOR TO THAT........
> *


whats up pete :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 19 2009, 08:47 PM~14821408
> *YOU MOUNT THE FLUX CAPACITOR TO THAT........
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://bttf.wikia.com/wiki/Flux_capacitor


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 08:54 PM~14812316
> *yes I do. I cut some off for Xavier X man but he didnt need them so I will send them to you if you pay the shipping. Kinda heavy in the biox they are in.
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX

Tony-

I'll bring the grille, but may have to trailer the 62. I just drove it to work today and the bitch burnt 100.00 woth of race fuel (112 octane) just going 35 miles. It'll be at least double that to your house!!  

I'll get Seth from the airport friday morning....thanks for making me get up so early to pick his ass up. :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 AM~14824856
> *Tony-
> 
> I'll bring the grille, but may have to trailer the 62.  I just drove it to work today and the bitch burnt 100.00 woth of race fuel (112 octane) just going 35 miles.  It'll be at least double that to your house!!
> 
> I'll get Seth from the airport friday morning....thanks for making me get up so early to pick his ass up. :angry:  :buttkick:
> *


Daaaamn! Brian You Running A Jet Engine? See You At Skims On Saturday.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 02:21 AM~14824856
> *Tony-
> 
> I'll bring the grille, but may have to trailer the 62.  I just drove it to work today and the bitch burnt 100.00 woth of race fuel (112 octane) just going 35 miles.  It'll be at least double that to your house!!
> 
> I'll get Seth from the airport friday morning....thanks for making me get up so early to pick his ass up. :angry:  :buttkick:
> *


Shit ....I'll give you $3.00 for a 1/4 mile ride! :biggrin:  Stand on it!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 04:21 AM~14824856
> *Tony-
> 
> I'll bring the grille, but may have to trailer the 62.  I just drove it to work today and the bitch burnt 100.00 woth of race fuel (112 octane) just going 35 miles.  It'll be at least double that to your house!!
> 
> I'll get Seth from the airport friday morning....thanks for making me get up so early to pick his ass up. :angry:  :buttkick:
> *


You can let a veteran bubbletop driver get behind the wheel and I'll show you even worse fuel economy than 35 miles. 

Thanks again Brian! Tony has been super imformative to you on my arrival. :rofl: Krum Diner tomorrow morning on me or maybe that should be Tony! :biggrin: 

Nevertheless, I'm totally looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 19 2009, 09:47 PM~14821408
> *YOU MOUNT THE FLUX CAPACITOR TO THAT........
> *


Why aren't you coming out to TX?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 08:48 AM~14825518
> *You can let a veteran bubbletop driver get behind the wheel and I'll show you even worse fuel economy than 35 miles.
> 
> Thanks again Brian! Tony has been super imformative to you on my arrival. :rofl:  Krum Diner tomorrow morning on me or maybe that should be Tony!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm totally looking forward to this weekend!
> *


Sunday Morning :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

damn is it sat yet


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 18 2009, 04:46 PM~14808487
> *a homie thanks alot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no worries bro


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2009, 09:21 AM~14815403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



where's this?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2009, 10:21 AM~14815403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bert told me it was solid as hell too.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 19 2009, 09:45 AM~14815036
> *whats up skim looks realy good man  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> i was wondering if you have this part for a 62. thanks let me  know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no the one I had I sold it went to Hawaii.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 19 2009, 07:25 AM~14814178
> *lotta jibba-jabba in here
> *


I know huh lol, its all good. I will take some pics today. John with the Green Mile 60 wagon came over yesterday because he snapped an axle on the track this weekend racing the wagon and we got some more mods done to the frame. Welded on my battery rack perches and relocated the cross tube further back because it was hitting on the wishbone so today Im going to respray all those areas. 
Im also going to cut the stock trans cross member mounts off because when I put the LS-1 in, the newer trans wont use the factory mounts anymore.

I gotta get all this done before saturday when everybody comes over for the barbecue. Im looking forward to it. should be a lot of fun. Hope to see everybody saturday  bring beer and some stuff for the grill like last time.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 12:02 PM~14826504
> *I gotta get all this done before saturday when everybody comes over for the barbecue. Im looking forward to it. should be a lot of fun. Hope to see everybody saturday  bring beer and some stuff for the grill like last time.
> *


 :uh: 
Get out of the Krum scrum, and get ta werk ya fuckin' bum!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 19 2009, 05:03 PM~14819734
> *whats that part for? to hold the top in place?
> *


thats what the back seat lays on.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 02:21 AM~14824856
> *Tony-
> 
> I'll bring the grille, but may have to trailer the 62.  I just drove it to work today and the bitch burnt 100.00 woth of race fuel (112 octane) just going 35 miles.  It'll be at least double that to your house!!
> 
> I'll get Seth from the airport friday morning....thanks for making me get up so early to pick his ass up. :angry:  :buttkick:
> *


you should have put in an LS-7 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 12:24 PM~14826652
> *you should have put in an LS-7 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Uh oh...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

damn what's in that 62?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 20 2009, 11:50 AM~14826905
> *damn what's in that 62?
> *



409 stroked to 481. .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 PM~14827315
> *409 stroked to 481.  .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks scary :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Amazing horsepower for a engine that has no belts. :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 12:37 PM~14827384
> *Amazing horsepower for a engine that has no belts.  :biggrin:
> *


Shit...is that why it overheated on me???? :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 01:39 PM~14827394
> *Shit...is that why it overheated on me???? :twak:
> *


Your 409 seems properly ventilated, don't understand why that's happening. Maybe a nice hardline from the driver's breather to the primary main vacuum port?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14827428
> *Your 409 seems properly ventilated, don't understand why that's happening. Maybe a nice hardline from the driver's breather to the primary main vacuum port?
> *











I'm ready to hit dragstrip on 13's. How many car lengths do I get?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14827428
> *Your 409 seems properly ventilated, don't understand why that's happening. Maybe a nice hardline from the driver's breather to the primary main vacuum port?
> *


bitch do you even know what you are talking about.... :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 12:46 PM~14827484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to hit dragstrip on 13's.  How many car lengths do I get?
> *


I'll give you 3/4 track and still kick your ass!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 01:47 PM~14827492
> *bitch do you even know what you are talking about.... :uh:
> *


I'm talking about the nut behind the steering wheel.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 01:48 PM~14827503
> *I'll give you 3/4 track and still kick your ass!*


I don't know, John tells me different. The Green Mile, likes the 1/4 mile.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 12:48 PM~14827508
> *I'm talking about the nut behind the steering wheel.
> *



Well, maybe you have a point there!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:31 AM~14827315
> *409 stroked to 481.  .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




fuckin sweet bro!


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 01:50 PM~14827524
> *Well, maybe you have a point there!
> *


Thanks for the advice yesterday! On that note, I'll call you in a bit to remind me to come get me. Don't think of taking me to Master Blasters when I get off that plane either. hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 01:31 PM~14827315
> *409 stroked to 481.  .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Aug 20 2009, 11:31 AM~14827315-->
> 
> 
> 
> 409 stroked to 481.  .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OH SWEET JESUS*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14827384
> *Amazing horsepower for a engine that has no belts.  :biggrin:
> *


BECAUSE THE PARASITIC DRAG IS REDUCED TO ZERO


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14827790
> *Thanks for the advice yesterday! On that note, I'll call you in a bit to remind me to come get me.  Don't think of taking me to Master Blasters when I get off that plane either. hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 20 2009, 03:27 PM~14828491
> *OH SWEET JESUS
> BECAUSE THE PARASITIC DRAG IS REDUCED TO ZERO
> *


See you Saturday :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 11:46 AM~14827484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to hit dragstrip on 13's.  How many car lengths do I get?
> *


10 snake lengths


----------



## Reyna Bros

Congrats Skim on the big M, definately an honnor...:worship: Sorry I'm not going to be able to make this weekend, maybe next time. I'll get with Austin Ace on the hoist. Car is coming out super nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 20 2009, 11:46 AM~14827484-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to hit dragstrip on 13's.  How many car lengths do I get?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2009, 01:57 PM~14828848
> *10 snake lengths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck beat me too it :0


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 08:58 AM~14826479
> *no the one I had I sold it went to Hawaii.
> *


thanks any way bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sicx13

anyone in or near nebraska? there is a shitload of old cars goin up for auction this weekend there link here and here sorry for the off topic skim, but this is where most of lay it low congregates now.lol


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 11:31 AM~14827315
> *409 stroked to 481.  .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: youtube vid please!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Aug 20 2009, 02:45 PM~14830609
> *anyone in or near nebraska? there is a shitload of old cars goin up for auction this weekend there link here and here sorry for the off topic skim, but this is where most of lay it low congregates now.lol
> *


I see a bubbletop :0 


And a whole shit load of other chevy's!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:46 AM~14827484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to hit dragstrip on 13's.  How many car lengths do I get?
> *


Is that a hoseless air compressor/heater core? and a single master?? You gotta lot of dough in that ride.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 20 2009, 07:47 PM~14833240
> *I see a bubbletop  :0
> And a whole shit load of other chevy's!
> *


fa sho, that the motherload of parts too. i figured this would be a good link to pass on since skim be doin it big with the impalas and road trips type shit. and if you go to the auction site the have a complete list of whats there the got some 58 wagons and alot of bombs


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 20 2009, 09:41 PM~14833153
> *:wow: :wow: youtube vid please!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



On the dyno....


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Aug 20 2009, 05:45 PM~14830609
> *anyone in or near nebraska? there is a shitload of old cars goin up for auction this weekend there link here and here sorry for the off topic skim, but this is where most of lay it low congregates now.lol
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:31 AM~14827315
> *409 stroked to 481.  .650 lift 267 @.050 duration cam ....600HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 11:42 AM~14828653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


that 409 is a beauty 
whats that engine worth $$$


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 10:46 AM~14827484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to hit dragstrip on 13's.  How many car lengths do I get?
> *


wow, thats nice. i like the all black trim


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 10:02 PM~14800237
> *Hope yall ready to lift saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 01:02 AM~14800237
> *Hope yall ready to lift saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

how come i didnt get an invite? :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas Massacre, BThompsonTX
See you this weekend I got something for you.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 21 2009, 05:48 AM~14836558
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas Massacre, BThompsonTX
> See you this weekend I got something for you.
> *


Bro your not trying to trade me again are you?????????? :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 21 2009, 09:07 AM~14836907
> *Bro your not trying to trade me again are you?????????? :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 21 2009, 06:23 AM~14836487
> *how come i didnt get an invite?  :angry:
> *


Nobody was specially invited, I just said whoever wants to come out and barbecue just showup with some beer and shit. Parts are going to be sold like a mini swap meet lol.


----------



## Skim

SIXONEFORLIFE made it from Miami. We are about to drop some shit off at the chrome shop. See the rest of you guys tomorrow around 3 ish.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14839290
> *SIXONEFORLIFE made it from Miami. We are about to drop some shit off at the chrome shop. See the rest of you guys tomorrow around 3 ish.
> *


----------



## garageartguy

uffin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2009, 11:20 AM~14839290
> *SIXONEFORLIFE made it from Miami. We are about to drop some shit off at the chrome shop. See the rest of you guys tomorrow around 3 ish.
> *


he aint from miami....


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 AM~14839262
> *Nobody was specially invited, I just said whoever wants to come out and barbecue just showup with some beer and shit. Parts are going to be sold like a mini swap meet lol.
> *


YES sir cause I was not invited and I am going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yo Skim can not wait to slam a beer and put that body on the frame :biggrin: :biggrin: See you tomorrow bro


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 21 2009, 08:10 PM~14842807
> *YES sir cause I was not invited and I am going :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Yo Skim can not wait to slam a beer and put that body on the frame :biggrin:  :biggrin:  See you tomorrow bro
> *


Your the One on The Right Johnny LOL


----------



## Money Mike

I'll probably roll up around 330. See you guys there.


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Aug 19 2009, 09:58 PM~14824243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
MONEY SENT....!IF U ALSO HAVE BOTH OF THESE PARTS ILL GET THEM 2 :biggrin: 

PM SENT ........! THANKS SKIM  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 21 2009, 09:32 PM~14843946
> *I'll probably roll up around 330. See you guys there.
> *


Just bring your carne asada cooking utinsils. Word on the streets El Pintor bought 11 pounds of boneless chicken and fajita meat :0


----------



## Skim

Skim
SIXONEFORLIFE
BthompsonTx
El Pintor
BigMike64
Loco61
Sixty7imp
Texas Massacre
J Ray
Austin Ace
Regal Ryda
LS 1 Wagon
GarageArtGuy
DirtySanchez423
Latin Thug
Arelio A&M Customs

These are just to name a few. Im sure there's probably more. If you plan to roll out then add your name to the list. It outta be cool to kick it and finally meet up with other LIL members


----------



## God's Son2

I'll be there, in the Spirit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 03:15 AM~14846094
> *Skim
> SIXONEFORLIFE
> BthompsonTx
> El Pintor
> BigMike64
> Loco61
> Sixty7imp
> Texas Massacre
> J Ray
> Austin Ace
> Regal Ryda
> LS 1 Wagon
> GarageArtGuy
> DirtySanchez423
> Latin Thug
> Arelio A&M Customs
> Artistics.TX
> 
> These are just to name a few. Im sure there's probably more. If you plan to roll out then add your name to the list. It outta be cool to kick it and finally meet up with other LIL members
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 22 2009, 05:28 AM~14846368
> *I'll be there, in the Spirit
> *


x2


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

When your done lifting the body..

Clear your PM's when your done..

I need those sleeves by Wednesday!! :biggrin: 

And make sure to post pics of your progress today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 22 2009, 08:53 AM~14846864
> *When your done lifting the body..
> 
> Clear your PM's when your done..
> 
> I need those sleeves by Wednesday!!  :biggrin:
> 
> And make sure to post pics of your progress today!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:
I shipped them yesterday morning


----------



## Skim

We met up deep at Krum diner just now. its about to start going down when everyone else starts showing up. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## the GRINCH

im still at the airport fool , what time you coming to get me :uh:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 11:30 AM~14847897
> *We met up deep at Krum diner just now. its about to start going down when everyone else starts showing up.  :0
> *


ITS ABOUT TO GO DOWN!!........MEMBER TO POST SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

hno:


----------



## Skim

Its going down now. There's about 20 people here and more coming and the grille just fired up. Bigmike64 and el pintor are hooking it up right now. You will see some pics of the green mile doing a nice smokey burnout infront of my house that shit was funny as hell.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 03:03 PM~14848853
> *Its going down now. There's about 20 people here and more coming and the grille just fired up. Bigmike64 and el pintor are hooking it up right now. You will see some pics of the green mile doing a nice smokey burnout infront of my house that shit was funny as hell.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 03:03 PM~14848853
> *Its going down now. There's about 20 people here and more coming and the grille just fired up. Bigmike64 and el pintor are hooking it up right now. You will see some pics of the green mile doing a nice smokey burnout infront of my house that shit was funny as hell.
> *


sounds like a pretty chill kickback  watup skim


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14848853
> *Its going down now. There's about 20 people here and more coming and the grille just fired up. Bigmike64 and el pintor are hooking it up right now. You will see some pics of the green mile doing a nice smokey burnout infront of my house that shit was funny as hell.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

waiting!


----------



## MS. MALICE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 10:54 PM~7566221
> *So here it is, almost 2 years later I had to bring a set of wheels and he said come get it. I picked it up today. Had the guy and his friend help me push that bitch up the trailer. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE START. :biggrin:


----------



## MS. MALICE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2007, 03:16 PM~7638480
> *So this weekend I found another donor for Hell Bent. Its a 62 Buick Invicta rag. Im trying to work a deal to get it cheap for all the rag parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will save my rear cowl, posts, top rack and give me all the vent windows and side glass.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jc1969

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 20 2009, 11:50 AM~14827524
> *Well, maybe you have a point there!
> *


Where dfd u get radiator and fans


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Texas Massacre

Not sure why but I had to post it


----------



## God's Son2

we're having a blast over at skims, everyone needs to get over here!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 22 2009, 08:53 PM~14850646
> *we're having a blast over at skims, everyone needs to get over here!
> *


 :uh: u should have come by


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 10:02 PM~14850708
> *:uh: u should have come by
> *


maybe next time. it would have been good to meet everyone


----------



## Guest

thanks skim we had a blast.....Thats how this way of life should be....Everyone havin a good time, workin on cars, good food, few cold beers and some friends comin together to help out  ENJOY THE PICS...............


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

the mission


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## low4oshow

more pics! :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Guest




----------



## Daniel son

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 22 2009, 08:36 PM~14850490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yeah!!


----------



## Guest

that boy LUCKY hangin out


----------



## Guest

SKIM puttin in work


----------



## Guest




----------



## izekmart

Skim, had fun bro!!!!!!!!!! car is 4 sho reppin!!


----------



## Guest

LOVE THIS


----------



## Loco 61

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14851071
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

:0 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: low4oshow, MOSTHATED CC, daytons4life, BIGDOLLABILL, Fatfella13, G'dupGbody


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I bet it feels good to have that car on a rolling chassie again good work man


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14851116
> *I bet it feels good to have that car on a rolling chassie again good work man
> *


yeah and before page 600 too!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2007, 08:50 PM~7566190
> *Some of you guys remember almost 2 years ago, I found a super fucked up 61 rag in Oklahoma and the owner wanted $3200 for it. It was in a dry ravine and they dragged it into the ditch by the radiator support and set another car on the roof crushing the top rack and windshield post.
> 
> At the time I told him I thought that was too much money and I think i may have insulted him with my own offer of $2600 so he refused to sell it after that.
> 
> Anyways thats when I gave up looking for a 61 rag and settled for a 62 rag. I did my thing, built up a 62 rag but I still wasnt happy because it wasnt a 61 so finally, after almost 2 years of pestering him, I finally paid $3000 for my all time favorite Impala.. a 61 rag.
> 
> Hell Bent 61  :0
> 
> If you want to check out the topic that is just pictures so you dont have to read every comment check it out here.
> http://www.impalas.net/forums/showthread.php?t=686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2009, 09:25 PM~14850880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pic. 

:thumbsup: 
:wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:56 PM~14851116
> *I bet it feels good to have that car on a rolling chassie again good work man
> *


Man you wouldn't believe how happy I am. I couldn't have done it without everybody that stopped by. Atleast 25 or more people stopped by from Florida to south texas and everywhere in between thank you all for making this a fun day.
Those who couldn't make it, wish you all could have had some beers but we had enough for you guys too. Lol. Thanks again. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 11:28 PM~14851393
> *Man you wouldn't believe how happy I am. I couldn't have done it without everybody that stopped by. Atleast 25 or more people stopped by from Florida to south texas and everywhere in between thank you all for making this a fun day.
> Those who couldn't make it, wish you all could have had some beers but we had enough for you guys too. Lol. Thanks again. I appreciate it!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 08:56 PM~14851116
> *I bet it feels good to have that car on a rolling chassie again good work man
> *


x61  :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Guest

Yo SKIM this is for you bro!!!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: THATS GOOD STUFF SKIM LOOKS LIKE U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE AND GOT SOME PROGRESS DONE BRO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Aug 22 2009, 08:36 PM~14850490-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas Massacre_@Aug 22 2009, 08:39 PM~14850521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*KANYE! CAINT TELL ME NUFFIN RIIIIIITE!



MAN JUST GOT TO THE HOUSE HAD A FUCKIN BLAST. THE ACE IS LOOKIN REALLY NICE. IT WAS GOOD TO PUT SOME NAMES WITH FACES FROM LAYITLOW FROM ALL OVER TEXAS AND EVEN FLORIDA. THE FOOD WAS ON POINT, THE BEER WAS COLD, SEEING THE WHITE MILE OF SMOKE LEFT BY THE GREEN MILE WAS FUCKIN KILLER, EVEN WAS TAKEN ON A TEST DRIVE IN BRIANS 62............HOLY SHIT THAT WAS THE FAST. *

*TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:25 PM~14850880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

"Today was a good day."

Good choppin it up wit every one. Dirty you a fool. LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14850532
> *Not sure why but I had to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beat me to it. I saw him climb up there and he was like:
"The fuck you looking at?"

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 22 2009, 11:33 PM~14851948
> *"Today was a good day."
> 
> Good choppin it up wit every one. Dirty you a fool. LMAO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 09:28 PM~14851393
> *Man you wouldn't believe how happy I am. I couldn't have done it without everybody that stopped by. Atleast 25 or more people stopped by from Florida to south texas and everywhere in between thank you all for making this a fun day.
> Those who couldn't make it, wish you all could have had some beers but we had enough for you guys too. Lol. Thanks again. I appreciate it!!!
> *



:thumbsup: Here's to you Skim for being so cool and bringing people together! Es Todo! Wish I was there.


----------



## wired61

:thumbsup: looks good Tony....wish i could have made it.....  im savin up for VEGAS :biggrin: 

somebody redo the pics with peoples names..so i know who everybody is :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i smell some p shops lol


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn i missed out!! looks like you guys had a good time!!


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 22 2009, 07:42 PM~14851021
> *SKIM puttin in  work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 10:28 PM~14851393
> *Man you wouldn't believe how happy I am. I couldn't have done it without everybody that stopped by. Atleast 25 or more people stopped by from Florida to south texas and everywhere in between thank you all for making this a fun day.
> Those who couldn't make it, wish you all could have had some beers but we had enough for you guys too. Lol. Thanks again. I appreciate it!!!
> *


Hell yeah Skim you did a good job and others noticed it and wanted in on helping you with a tremendous build.Keep up the good work man


----------



## BThompsonTX

Just got home.... Had a blast and it was great to meet everyone!!! I hope I didn't scare anyone too much with the test drive! When's the next one????


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 04:33 AM~14850947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Its been a while since it was on that frame!
Looks good Skim. Keep up the good work.


----------



## garageartguy

IT WAS COOL SHARING STORIES & LAUGHING W/ EVERYONE! BIG THANKS TO SKIM FOR HAVING US OVER!

U-N-I-T-Y!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2009, 09:33 PM~14850947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Thanks Texas Massacre for giving me this old LRM issue with the 61 rag feature 'Fresh Squeezed.' I always wanted this mag because its the very car that started my love for 61's in the first place when I 1st saw it in the movie Friday back in the day.

I got a shitload of pics I haven't even posted yet. SIXONEFORLIFE has a shit load of pics he will post as soon as he gets home. I gotta take that fool to the airport later after we stop by and check out JC's baby blue 61 rag from MajestiX, the car that inspired me to take on mine.


----------



## MAAANDO

Its great when a bunch of guys can come together and put in this much effort to help out a fellow lowrider. Too bad I wasnt able to go, but i wish I couldve been there to help out. Looks great Tony.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Hey Skim, got dammit, I missed out, I wanted to go help out, I was looking forward to it, I found out about it last night at the Sonic cruise, anyone still in town.............


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 11:28 PM~14851393
> *Man you wouldn't believe how happy I am. I couldn't have done it without everybody that stopped by. Atleast 25 or more people stopped by from Florida to south texas and everywhere in between thank you all for making this a fun day.
> Those who couldn't make it, wish you all could have had some beers but we had enough for you guys too. Lol. Thanks again. I appreciate it!!!
> *


Hell teah bro! It was a good day yesterday. Good food, good beer, and meeting all the peeps out there. Thanks to Bryan for the test drive. That 62 is fast as HELL! And the brakes work real nice TOO!! Thanks ELPintor for the bringin the food homie. WHENS THE NEXT 1!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## drasticbean

*no one invited me......* :tears: :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## God's Son2

likes this


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 23 2009, 09:43 AM~14853492
> *no one invited me...... :tears:  :tears:
> *


Bean u coulda flew down. It wasn't an invite it was open to anybody that showed up


----------



## Elpintor

:420: :wave: :420: Had A good time. nice to meet sixone4life,garageartguy,ls1wagon'john' and everyoine else. Thanx for the ride Brian :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 23 2009, 02:06 AM~14852570
> *Just got home.... Had a blast and it was great to meet everyone!!!  I hope I didn't scare anyone too much with the test drive! When's the next one????
> *


I NEVER FELT MORE ALIVE :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 23 2009, 03:06 AM~14852570
> *Just got home.... Had a blast and it was great to meet everyone!!!  I hope I didn't scare anyone too much with the test drive! When's the next one????
> *


I missed that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Majestics Picnic at Echo Lake is in a few weeks.
Thats the next one*


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 09:49 AM~14853841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good footage Alex


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 08:49 AM~14853841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


TELL THE FUCKER IN ALL WHITE TO TAKE HIS HANDS OUT HIS POCKETS!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 23 2009, 11:51 AM~14854634
> *TELL THE FUCKER IN ALL WHITE TO TAKE HIS HANDS OUT HIS POCKETS!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Well "the fucker in the all white" Never met or talk to SKIM before yesterday ... And was still down to take drinks, some food, and SHOW UP for support not to mention buy some parts from SKIM...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 23 2009, 11:35 AM~14854170
> *
> *


U missed out mayne. How's that 64 coming...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

600!

had to say it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

Sittin in front of the airport watchin these fools hugged up like they all sad while me and skim postin on lil


----------



## Texas Massacre

AustinAce, J-Ray, Regal Ryda, SIXONEFORLIFE, Teal62impala, GarageArtGuy, Bad Times 79, El Pintor, BIG GEORGE, Skim, Big Mike 64, Artistics.TX, Sixty7imp, BThompsonTX, Texas Massacre, J, izekmart, Dirtysachez423 Sorry I did not get the two guys from Rollerz Only Screen name. Pic by Loco 61


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14855076
> *Sittin in front of the airport watchin these fools hugged up like they all sad while me and skim postin on lil
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 06:31 AM~14852899
> *
> Thanks Texas Massacre for giving me this old LRM issue  with the 61 rag feature 'Fresh Squeezed.'  I always wanted this mag because its the very car that started my love for 61's in the first place when I 1st saw it in the movie Friday back in the day.
> 
> *


No problem just give me and my bro a ride in Hell Bent one day.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14851071
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic Alex I may have a new avatar


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 09:49 AM~14853841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


must be a good feeling


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14855091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinAce, J-Ray, Regal Ryda, SIXONEFORLIFE, Teal62impala, GarageArtGuy, Bad Times 79, El Pintor, BIG GEORGE, Skim, Big Mike 64, Artistics.TX, Sixty7imp, BThompsonTX, Texas Massacre, J, izekmart, Dirtysachez423 Sorry I did not get the two guys from Rollerz Only Screen name. Pic by Loco 61
> *


throw them "I"s up you damn jew :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

looks like yall had a good time. that group pic is priceless with all the clubs together and tony sitting in the car u should do that in black and white and frame it tony. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14855091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinAce, J-Ray, Regal Ryda, SIXONEFORLIFE, Teal62impala, GarageArtGuy, Bad Times 79, El Pintor, BIG GEORGE, Skim, Big Mike 64, Artistics.TX, Sixty7imp, BThompsonTX, Texas Massacre, J, izekmart, Dirtysachez423 Sorry I did not get the two guys from Rollerz Only Screen name. Pic by Loco 61
> *


Nice roll call  Whats up ditry


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 23 2009, 11:25 AM~14854822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Well "the fucker in the all white" Never met or talk to SKIM before yesterday ... And was still down to take drinks, some food, and SHOW UP for support not to mention buy some parts from SKIM...
> *


HAHA, JUST FUCKIN AROUND MAN..... :biggrin: LOOKS LIKEYOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 23 2009, 02:28 PM~14855532
> *HAHA, JUST FUCKIN AROUND MAN..... :biggrin:  LOOKS LIKEYOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME.
> *


   It was fun bro it makes you want to do weekends like that every week...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 23 2009, 03:09 PM~14855091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinAce, J-Ray, Regal Ryda, SIXONEFORLIFE, Teal62impala, GarageArtGuy, Bad Times 79, El Pintor, BIG GEORGE, Skim, Big Mike 64, Artistics.TX, Sixty7imp, BThompsonTX, Texas Massacre, J, izekmart, Dirtysachez423 Sorry I did not get the two guys from Rollerz Only Screen name. Pic by Loco 61
> *


Nice pic bro! Hope you made it ok SIXONEFORLIFE! Good to meet you bro


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 08:31 AM~14852899
> *
> Thanks Texas Massacre for giving me this old LRM issue  with the 61 rag feature 'Fresh Squeezed.'  I always wanted this mag because its the very car that started my love for 61's in the first place when I 1st saw it in the movie Friday back in the day.
> 
> I got a shitload of pics I haven't even posted yet. SIXONEFORLIFE has a shit load of pics he will post as soon as he gets home. I gotta take that fool to the airport later after we stop by and check out JC's baby blue 61 rag from MajestiX, the car that inspired me to take on mine.
> *





Werd!!! Looks awesome guys. That's what the life is all about!!

Keep up the good work skim!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 23 2009, 02:40 PM~14855287
> *Nice roll call   Whats up ditry
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2009, 05:16 PM~14855858
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dirty Dirty Dirty.....Nice Vegas Story :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14855091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinAce, J-Ray, Regal Ryda, SIXONEFORLIFE, Teal62impala, GarageArtGuy, Bad Times 79, El Pintor, BIG GEORGE, Skim, Big Mike 64, Artistics.TX, Sixty7imp, BThompsonTX, Texas Massacre, J, izekmart, Dirtysachez423 Sorry I did not get the two guys from Rollerz Only Screen name. Pic by Loco 61
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 01:37 PM~14855265
> *looks like yall had a good time. that group pic is priceless with all the clubs together and tony sitting in the car u should do that in black and white and frame it tony.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it is in black and white you see me dont ya :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14855091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinAce, J-Ray, Regal Ryda, SIXONEFORLIFE, Teal62impala, GarageArtGuy, Bad Times 79, El Pintor, BIG GEORGE, Skim, Big Mike 64, Artistics.TX, Sixty7imp, BThompsonTX, Texas Massacre, J, izekmart, Dirtysachez423 Sorry I did not get the two guys from Rollerz Only Screen name. Pic by Loco 61
> *


notice how dirty I am compared to errbody else :biggrin:




BTW I'm Waldo in the pic


----------



## Maximus1959

This is great to see! Everyone coming together to have a good time and help out. Best build topic on layitlow, by far. Congrat's Skim on getting her back on the frame.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 23 2009, 03:53 PM~14856048
> *it is in black and white you see me dont ya  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: cool meetin ya homie and everybody else


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 23 2009, 04:07 PM~14856127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: coll meetin ya homie and everybody else
> *


always a pleasure Johnny


----------



## regal ryda

*END GAME HELLBENT DONE*


----------



## Douk

what's up Skim!
I'm looking for 4 doors for a 63 or 64 impala wagon as well as the hood but I live in France and I would like to find somebody that could sell me these parts and put them in a container instead of regular shipping since it is too expensive to ship that way...I know you are a pro in building these impalas and I thought maybe you could help me out. 
Thanks man!

(Since your pm box is full, I decided to post this message on here)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 23 2009, 04:21 PM~14855888
> *Dirty Dirty Dirty.....Nice Vegas Story :biggrin:
> *



I got pics of that story bein told!


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 05:14 PM~14856566
> *I got pics of that story bein told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

HAHA


----------



## regal ryda

dont forget that dash trim piece I need and them hockey sticks





and I left the top cup for my jack there too :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 23 2009, 06:40 PM~14856753
> *dont forget that dash trim piece I need and them hockey sticks
> and I left the top cup for my jack there too :angry:
> *


I saw that on my work bench.


Johns 60 wagon


----------



## Skim

bigmike 64 monte


----------



## Skim

BThompsonTx 62 SS


----------



## Skim

*The deals were going down like Pick N Pull... 13" china wires sold for $50! Parts prices were slashed!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

They were finding "JUNK IN THE TRUNK!!" parts cars had plenty to offer in the back so they had to get it while its hot!!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 23 2009, 05:22 PM~14856207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> END GAME HELLBENT DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

anymore 64 parts left??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2009, 07:15 PM~14857150
> *anymore 64 parts left??
> *


That mug is gone to south texas. It found a new owner while the swap meet sales were popping off.


----------



## Skim

Im about to post some pics I took in sequence from yesterday. It might take a minute though.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 08:23 PM~14857224
> *That mug is gone to south texas. It found a new owner while the swap meet sales were popping off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## Skim

before everybody got here yesterday morning, I had to cut off the first cross brace tube that was added after the frame was wrapped. It layed directly over the wishbone so it wouldnt let the car lay out. I had to cut it off and it had to be moved back behind the arches.


----------



## Skim

LS1 wagon (John) stopped by and welded the cross brace and rack perches on so now it was ready to prep and spray everything that was welded on.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

SIXONEFORLIFE helped me prep everything out, primered then I resprayed the areas that were grinded and welded.


----------



## Skim

and now she was ready to have that body set.


----------



## Skim

First responders started to pull in but not after me seth, jay, pnut and dirty had a nice pancake breakfast at the KRUM DINER :0 










72 spoke daytons with the OG 3 prongs.


----------



## God's Son2

lookin good


----------



## Skim

Brian is "King of the Air Hoist" :biggrin: 










Jordan checking things out down underneath.










seth just doin some bull shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

dirty gettin dirty :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Then there was the not so simple task of slowly lowering the rear down, marking the holes for the battery rack and cutting them out of the trunk floor.


----------



## Skim

But then bigmike64 rang the dinner bell so everything came to a screeching halt! :0 :cheesy: 










El Pintor hooked up the home made salsa in the blender. and prepped out the food.


----------



## Skim

no store bought tortillas. It was fresh from "La Azteca" market!


----------



## Skim

everybody got their grub on.


----------



## Skim

Now it was time to chill and laugh a little.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 08:54 PM~14857520
> *no store bought tortillas. It was fresh from "La Azteca" market!
> 
> *


35E in Denton!! :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 06:56 PM~14857553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everybody got their grub on.
> *


That food was on point :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Time to get them pics yall....


----------



## Skim

They couldnt get that "China" off LOL!!


----------



## Skim

Garageartguy tattoo artist extraordinaire!


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Skim For Those Washers And Bolts....


----------



## Skim

skirted down


----------



## Skim

sample of the interior....


----------



## Skim

trunk mocked up.










Versailles ford 9" rear end clearance.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 08:18 PM~14857828
> *Thanks Skim For Those "Chrome" Washers And Bolts....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63

damn i see my homie Seth :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 10:20 PM~14857867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF you doing there :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

Seth and them damn "crocs" shoes


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 07:22 PM~14857914
> *trunk mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versailles ford 9" rear end clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hands down skim, nice!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 23 2009, 08:24 PM~14857934
> *damn i see my homie Seth :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :yes: 

after AustinAce bought that 64 we all gave it a lift!










and that was pretty much everything  










*Even though everybody wasnt able to be in the pic, again thanks to everybody who made it happen. I hope that we can all get together again real soon even if its to help somebody else do the same I'm down for the cause.*


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

For the homie Dirty Sanchez



















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

here it is skim ill take more tomorrow i couldnt find a home depot so vons had to do :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 23 2009, 09:58 PM~14858329
> *here it is skim ill take more tomorrow i couldnt find a home depot so vons had to do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4dr No Post GangBanger...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

there is a crazed white guy with a sadistic look stealing the skirts off 61 impalas watch out for this guy hes nut look at the face :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 09:34 AM~14853438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool said "Sounds like it has switches" :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 07:22 PM~14857914
> *trunk mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versailles ford 9" rear end clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real Good Homie and I'm still waiting on u to get back at me. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

is this mother fucker wearing crocs?????????????


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 09:23 PM~14857927
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14858496
> *fool said "Sounds like it has switches"  :biggrin:
> *


0:04  LOL.. Look at The 64 And Listen... :0


----------



## Reyna Bros

car looks bad ass Skim, hope the hoist helped out a bit, I be sure to make the next one, Austin Ace and I that is.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, Dred504, SA ROLLERZ, FiveNine619, Reyna Bros, fortworthmex, RawSixOneSS, erock, tlc64impala, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Skim


Good Night Guys Got To Get Up Early Tomorrow For Work :420:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2009, 10:49 AM~14853841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just listening to myself saying some stupid shit, I didnt even think it recorded that lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14858329
> *here it is skim ill take more tomorrow i couldnt find a home depot so vons had to do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that thing is just like u said. You came up! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Aug 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14858507
> *Lookin real Good Homie and I'm still waiting on u to get back at me.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 Lenny Ray what up. U still have my number, if not, Fernie has it. Give me a call


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 08:29 PM~14858713
> *Damn that thing is just like u said. You came up! :0
> *


wait til u see hte rest of the pics, the trunk paint is bad ass im surprised noone cal duplicate the OG shit yet. man i see t hat 62 4dr u have has AC wish i would known i needed a few parts off of it !


----------



## FiveNine619

looking good skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 23 2009, 06:56 PM~14856920
> *Looking good!!!! :biggrin:
> *


your car was looking good too today JC! thanks for letting us stop by and see it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 23 2009, 11:16 PM~14858517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this mother fucker wearing crocs?????????????
> *


no lie............. I seen that too and was about to type that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :ugh:


----------



## lone star

car is looking good skim. skirted out


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 08:04 PM~14857652
> *Time to get them pics yall....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that dog sniffin your ass? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 23 2009, 11:03 PM~14859253
> *is that dog sniffin your ass? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 23 2009, 10:03 PM~14859253
> *is that dog sniffin your ass? :0
> *


I thought that too at first but he's looking straight forward beside my leg. They say if a dog sniffs your ass, it means you didnt wipe it last time you took a shit. :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 23 2009, 09:58 PM~14858329
> *here it is skim ill take more tomorrow i couldnt find a home depot so vons had to do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice hard top


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 23 2009, 10:05 PM~14860141
> *nice donor
> *


fixed it for you :biggrin: 









this 61 makes hell bent look like heaven sent!


----------



## Skim

quote=Mr Impala,Aug 23 2009, 09:16 PM~14858517]









is this mother fucker wearing crocs?????????????
[/quote]

ol crocodile dundee ass nicca


----------



## Black86Cutty

cars lokin good homie, wat LS1 Motor You Gona Run?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 23 2009, 11:11 PM~14860685
> *cars lookin good homie, wat LS1 Motor You Gona Run?
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 24 2009, 12:11 AM~14860685
> *cars lokin good homie, wat LS1 Motor You Gona Run?
> *


I have a 6.0 liter LS-1 from a newer Escalade.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 24 2009, 12:33 AM~14860431
> *fixed it for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 61 makes hell bent look like heaven sent!
> *


:tears: why does everyone always cut up the hard tops :tears:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 11:12 PM~14860692
> *I have a 6.0 liter LS-1 from a newer Escalade.
> *


rite on homie its gona be one killer rag wen its done


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14860692
> *I have a 6.0 liter LS-1 from a newer Escalade.
> *




















whats up skim with this donor ....!need them parts :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Aug 23 2009, 04:21 PM~14855888-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty Dirty Dirty.....Nice Vegas Story :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 06:14 PM~14856566
> *I got pics of that story bein told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 08:52 PM~14858266
> *For the homie Dirty Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*SOMETIMES WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS NEEDS TO BE TOLD....*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

SKIM SORRY I MISSED YOUR CALL.......OJEDAS PUT ME DOWN FOR THE COUNT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14858480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a crazed white guy with a sadistic look stealing the skirts off 61 impalas watch out for this guy hes nut look at the face  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 23 2009, 09:12 PM~14858480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a crazed white guy with a sadistic look stealing the skirts off 61 impalas watch out for this guy hes nut look at the face  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


Glad to see you insert that support (round stock) bar in there skim, good move.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 11:12 PM~14860692
> *I have a 6.0 liter LS-1 from a newer Escalade.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 07:51 PM~14857500
> *But then bigmike64 rang the dinner bell so everything came to a screeching halt! :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Pintor hooked up the home made salsa in the blender. and prepped out the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike got down on that grill!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 04:35 AM~14861202
> *OH SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SOMETIMES WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS NEEDS TO BE TOLD....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 23 2009, 05:51 PM~14855704
> *Nice pic bro! Hope you made it ok SIXONEFORLIFE! Good to meet you bro
> *


*Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely. 

Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!

Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there. 

I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable. The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories. It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!) :biggrin: , P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot! 











I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!  *


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 09:07 PM~14857690
> *They couldnt get that "China" off LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO WHO BROKE IT LOSE? HOW MANY PEOPLE DID IT TAKE :rofl:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:22 AM~14862324
> *Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely.
> 
> Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!
> 
> Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there.
> 
> I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable.  The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories.  It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!)  :biggrin: ,  P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:22 AM~14862324
> *Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely.
> 
> Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!
> 
> Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there.
> 
> I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable.  The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories.  It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!)  :biggrin: ,  P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!
> *


It Was Good To Finally Meet You In Person Seth... N Glad You Made It Back Ok..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

damn that BBQ looked tasty!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 24 2009, 10:22 AM~14862324-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely.
> 
> Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!
> 
> Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there.
> 
> I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable.  The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories.  It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!)  :biggrin: ,  P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!   *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good meeting you homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Aug 24 2009, 10:33 AM~14862444
> *damn that BBQ looked tasty!
> *


hellz yeah


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 09:22 AM~14862324
> *Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely.
> 
> Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!
> 
> Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there.
> 
> I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable.  The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories.  It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!)  :biggrin: ,  P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!
> *


IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU TOO, GLAD YOU CAME OUT.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 24 2009, 11:31 AM~14862429-->
> 
> 
> 
> It Was Good To Finally Meet You In Person Seth... N Glad You Made It Back Ok..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother Alex, you have yourself one beautiful Bubbletop, pictures certainly do not do any justice for what it is. Truly a masterpiece in the making! Keep it moving brother!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 11:35 AM~14862470
> *good meeting you homie.
> *


  :wave: Likewise brother.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 11:38 AM~14862495
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU TOO, GLAD YOU CAME OUT.
> *


No doubt Mike! It was great talking and getting some great laughs in with you. :biggrin: That Kanye West all about his hustle even on GOD'S DAY. :rofl: 

Keep my Glasshouse looking beautiful til I get back out that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Seth, dont forget when we cruised Fort Worth and the stock yards in the micro bus. smoking the tires infront of that night club lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

and why was Pnut looking so mad! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 11:53 AM~14862644
> *Seth, dont forget when we cruised Fort Worth and the stock yards in the micro bus. smoking the tires infront of that night club lol!!!!!!!!
> *


Paparazzi all on Kanye cause he was pushin a Micro Bus, so we had to mash out! Glad the one time didn't creep! HAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93

was up skim it was good kicking it with all of u all on sat to bad i had to leave early to austin had a good time ... :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UHHHH AHHHHH YOU CANT LET ME NOTHIN! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 09:50 AM~14862608
> *No doubt Mike! It was great talking and getting some great laughs in with you.  :biggrin:  That Kanye West all about his hustle even on GOD'S DAY. :rofl:
> 
> Keep my Glasshouse looking beautiful til I get back out that way. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: KANYE IS ALL ABOUT THAT HUSTLE AND POST WHORE'N LIL WHILE WE MASHIN IN THE HOV

AS FAR AS THE GLASSHOUSE NEXT TIME YOU COME OUT IT WILL COME OUT TOO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLYCADDY93_@Aug 24 2009, 10:09 AM~14862803
> *was up skim it was good kicking it with all of u all on sat to bad i had to leave early to austin had a good time ... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its all good man. Glad you guys made it out anyways. That food was the bomb huh!


----------



## 79 cutty

Looks like a hella good time! And hell bent is looking awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:38 AM~14862505
> *Thanks brother Alex, you have yourself one beautiful Bubbletop, pictures certainly do not do any justice for what it is.  Truly a masterpiece in the making! Keep it moving brother!
> 
> *


Thanks For Stoping By And Checking It Out...


----------



## sixty7imp

I want say thanks as well for being a part in saturdays get together at Skims house. Had a great time, great food and got to meet some new layitlow members as well. Thanks Tony, Danny, and everyone else involved I had a great tiime. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 08:22 AM~14862324
> *Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely.
> 
> Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!
> 
> Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there.
> 
> I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable.  The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories.  It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!)  :biggrin: ,  P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!
> *


so when u moving to texas.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 22 2009, 12:37 PM~14847629
> *:biggrin:
> I shipped them yesterday morning
> *


MY MAN....


----------



## Money Mike

Hey bro I forgot my spatula and the mini food blender at your house. Can u drop it off in Justin on your way to work?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Seth has good taste in cars but really GAY taste in shoes... :roflmao: 

Must be a Florida thing...


----------



## GFK602

Damn Skim, the 61 is really coming along. I will definitely come back to Texas when this one is done. The Bus interior is gonna be fresh!


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 11:28 AM~14863010
> *Its all good man. Glad you guys made it out anyways. That food was the bomb huh!
> *



hell yea mike aka bigmike 64 got down on the grill big ups to mike was up dogg this is alex from d dallas chapt.


----------



## calijay

Looking good Skim


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLYCADDY93_@Aug 24 2009, 03:02 PM~14865184
> *hell yea mike aka bigmike 64 got down on the grill big ups to mike was up dogg this is alex from d dallas chapt.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 12:18 PM~14862893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: KANYE IS ALL ABOUT THAT HUSTLE AND POST WHORE'N LIL WHILE WE MASHIN IN THE HOV
> 
> AS FAR AS THE GLASSHOUSE NEXT TIME YOU COME OUT IT WILL COME OUT TOO
> *


Man, I just got home from working on Problemadic, my father and I installed the 700r4 and dropped in the B&B 355 stroker motor. 


































Ol' Kanye azz..........









































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Cha Chi is so fat he gone cross eyed.









China the wire wheel cat


----------



## Loco 61

China the wire wheel cat









:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I felt like "Big Scotty" at Super Natural sweeping the floors on Friday. :uh: Cleaning up that godamn mess!  :biggrin: 


























"HEAVEN SCENT", SHITTTTTTTTTT! LOOKS MORE LIKE "HEAVEN SHIT". :rofl:


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Tony and I cruised through South Dallas looking to meet up with Regal Ryda. 

We found about 6 Biker Gang Bars in about 2 blocks. Don't be fucking with them "Black Warriors". 

































Got to love razor wire covering the perimeter of the roof. Always an indication of a safe neighborhood. 









We had to make a quick stop before we met up with Regal Ryda, so Tony could pay his beeper bill.


----------



## KERRBSS

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: SIX1RAG, Loco 61, ccarriii, raystrey, RollinDeepSJ, lowrider 4 life, 909 MAJESTICS, REYXTC, SIXONEFORLIFE

bunch of ACEHOLES in here


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Regal Ryda wasn't clear on his exact location cause this pimp was ducking one time, so we finally spotted him in his Lexus SC bagging cabbage from some of his hoes. He was even collecting them duckets off of a security guard who was turning tricks out of a checkpoint booth.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14865587
> *Regal Ryda wasn't clear on his exact location cause this pimp was ducking one time, so we finally spotted him in his Lexus SC bagging cabbage from some of his hoes.  He was even collecting them duckets off of a security guard who was turning tricks out of a checkpoint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

NICE PICS SETH.....KEEP'EM COMING


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 02:40 PM~14865587
> *Regal Ryda wasn't clear on his exact location cause this pimp was ducking one time, so we finally spotted him in his Lexus SC bagging cabbage from some of his hoes.  He was even collecting them duckets off of a security guard who was turning tricks out of a checkpoint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHUCKWICK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Passed by a building that captivated Tony... 









Krum crack got everybody fiendin'


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 07:22 AM~14862324
> *Mike, Everything is a.o.k. made it home last night safely.
> 
> Likewise my friend, it was great meeting you too!
> 
> Special Thanks Tony & Brian for the hospitilality on my visit, you guys are family. I genuinely appreciate everything you guys did for me while out there.
> 
> I want to take this oppurtunity to say that I've never met a group of individuals in my life that are so humble and personable.  The diversity of people that came together on this day to give a helping hand for a friend is essentially priceless, and will be everlasting in our memories.  It was great meeting all of yall, Alex (LOCO 61), Chris (Texas Massacre), Danny (El Pintor), Mike (DirtySanchez), Mike (Regal Ryda), Mike (BigMike64), Jay from Majestics, Teal62impala (I helped you remove that 62 front bumper!)  :biggrin: ,  P-nut (Austin Ace), Ricky (Garage Art Guy), John (Ls1wagon), and to anyone who I may have forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still down in Miami, but when I get back home this afternoon I'll certainly post up my contribution!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 01:45 PM~14865650
> *CHUCKWICK
> *


man, chuckwick!!! a short ***** quick to give a tall ass whoopin!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 01:47 PM~14865663
> *Passed by a building that captivated Tony...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krum crack got everybody fiendin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i should have sent that fucking piece of shit bumper with you so you could have shoved it straight up renfros ass


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 02:51 PM~14865688
> *man, chuckwick!!! a short ***** quick to give a tall ass whoopin!
> *


AND WHILE YA GETTIN ON YA KNEES TA FUCK

A ***** LIKE ME STILL STANDIN UP
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Started to make our way back to Krum when we stopped off at this 90 year old man's home to see what he had to offer. 









It's safe to say his cars and trucks have done alot better with age....








:0 

The ol' man's wife is the original owner of this 61 Bellie that is nicely equipped, 283, 2spd wiper/washer, power windows, remote mirror, a/c... It's too bad they won't come off of it. 









































Solid notable cars and trucks....
58 Delray









Another 61 bellie...

















..and another...

























He was big into them Texas guarded 54's.









I wanted to take this 54 Wagon home, with Frigidaire pack A/C


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Brian Thompson aka "The Executive Laborer" for "Hell Bent". 

















One mean machine...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Boat style trailmaster.


----------



## sucio138

DAMN I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A BLAST, HOPEFULLY ILL GET TO SEE HELL BENT AT LONE STAR ROUND UP


----------



## Loco 61

Those Are Some Nice Pictures Seth...


----------



## wired61

damn,,,,wish i could have made it  ......i gotta save for Vegas :cheesy: 

who all up in here is goin to Vegas???maybe ill see yall there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2009, 03:28 PM~14866056
> *Those Are Some Nice Pictures Seth...
> *


x2!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A gang bitches up in this joint. Unfortunately, Tony and I were denied entry.  











The Micro Bus is the shit, we mashed out to Alex's house and then over to the Stockyards in Fort Worth Friday night with John following us in the single cab. We must of drove 100+ miles that night.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 03:19 PM~14865963
> *Brian Thompson aka "The Executive Laborer" for "Hell Bent".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One mean machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THIS CAR IS NOTHING LESS THAN BADD ASSS!!*


----------



## sucio138

damn Seth that's a mean ass front tuck hommie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 11:32 PM~14859692
> *I thought that too at first but he's looking straight forward beside my leg. They say if a dog sniffs your ass, it means you didnt wipe it last time you took a shit.  :0
> *


no skim the dog is takin a wiff :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hope u guys weren't duckin bullets like we were last time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 04:32 PM~14866105
> *you guys look suspect*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2009, 05:51 PM~14866303
> *you guys look suspect
> *


Vaginas only.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damn skim tha car really looks nice.....u put alot of work into that car.......ur a great guy big homie....you deserve the payoff


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 05:33 PM~14866124
> *THIS CAR IS NOTHING LESS THAN BADD ASSS!!
> *




































































































It's time to smoke one!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14866323
> *Vaginas only.
> *


damn dat had to suck


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 03:56 PM~14866347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to smoke one!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> *


OL DENNIS LEARY ASS NICCA


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 04:54 PM~14865722
> *AND WHILE YA GETTIN ON YA KNEES TA FUCK
> 
> A ***** LIKE ME STILL STANDIN UP
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> quote=Mr Impala,Aug 23 2009, 09:16 PM~14858517]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this mother fucker wearing crocs?????????????


ol crocodile dundee ass nicca
[/quote]
:rofl:


----------



## lone star

beauty parlor and chainsaw repair in one place.

only in texas :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 05:47 PM~14866958
> *beauty parlor and chainsaw repair in one place.
> 
> only in texas  :biggrin:
> *


and night club :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

John's "The Green Mile"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 24 2009, 05:35 PM~14866135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn Seth that's a mean ass front tuck hommie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14867115
> *:biggrin:
> *


Seth....man it was great to get to put a face to the car cant wait til I can make a trip down that way to kick it :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 24 2009, 05:56 PM~14867538
> *Seth....man it was great to get to put a face to the car cant wait til I can make a trip down that way to kick it :biggrin:
> *


u gotta pass thru p'cola to get there if u are drivin :biggrin: come holla/help me out with my car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2009, 03:49 PM~14866280
> *no skim the dog is takin a wiff :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hope u guys weren't duckin bullets like we were last time
> *


I remember it riccoched right by your head.


----------



## Made You A Hater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 08:41 PM~14867997
> *I remember it riccoched right by your head.
> *


dam skim you MAJESTICS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 01:37 PM~14855265
> *looks like yall had a good time. that group pic is priceless with all the clubs together and tony sitting in the car u should do that in black and white and frame it tony.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 04:32 PM~14866105
> *The Micro Bus is the shit, we mashed out to Alex's house and then over to the Stockyards in Fort Worth Friday night with John following us in the single cab. We must of drove 100+ miles that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 24 2009, 05:37 PM~14867979
> *u gotta pass thru p'cola to get there if u are drivin :biggrin: come holla/help me out with my car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fa sho Moeazy


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 24 2009, 06:41 PM~14868690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice ass photo....that was the most work that fucker put in all day :biggrin:


----------



## 68rida

This 61 looks better than some finished rides.... can't wait to see it finished


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14869198
> *thats a nice ass photo....that was the most work that fucker put in all day  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

:uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 24 2009, 06:26 PM~14868497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now you can't see me :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Aug 24 2009, 07:56 PM~14867538-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seth....man it was great to get to put a face to the car cant wait til I can make a trip down that way to kick it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime, I'll be here.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Aug 24 2009, 10:18 PM~14869198
> *thats a nice ass photo....that was the most work that fucker put in all day  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: x61

He was too busy saying, "Look at them 72 spoke twistaz". 



> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 PM~14870105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Break dancin'


----------



## Guest

He was too busy saying, "Look at them 72 spoke twistaz". 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, ShibbyShibby, PROJECT6DEUCE, LOCO_64
:0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 06:33 AM~14873114
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, ShibbyShibby, PROJECT6DEUCE, LOCO_64
> :0
> *



YAY! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:40 AM~14872897
> *He was too busy saying, "Look at them 72 spoke twistaz".
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 09:55 AM~14862657
> *and why was Pnut looking so mad!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Food wasn't ready yet! :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 04:19 PM~14865963
> *Brian Thompson aka "The Executive Laborer" for "Hell Bent".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One mean machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL 62 Bubble.. Love the color combo.. And nice pics Seth... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like the polished BeCool... Mine's goin in Today...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14865587
> *Regal Ryda wasn't clear on his exact location cause this pimp was ducking one time, so we finally spotted him in his Lexus SC bagging cabbage from some of his hoes.  He was even collecting them duckets off of a security guard who was turning tricks out of a checkpoint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you guys kidding me??? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That pic is PRICELESS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14868690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at me all scared to take hot spark to the beard. Looking like I just took a left hook from Evander Holyfield's azz. hno: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Aug 25 2009, 11:45 AM~14873919-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL 62 Bubble.. Love the color combo..  And nice pics Seth...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the polished BeCool...  Mine's goin in Today...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 25 2009, 11:48 AM~14873936
> *Are you guys kidding me???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That pic is PRICELESS
> *


REAL TALK. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 24 2009, 09:26 PM~14868497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice doggy :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

Looks like you guys had a good time, hey Skim just noticed I missed your call hit me up on friday if your free bro :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 03:49 PM~14866976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John's "The Green Mile"
> *


 :0 that should burn some rubbage


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 10:55 AM~14862657
> *and why was Pnut looking so mad!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry bout he delay :biggrin: I blame the beer for makin me start the grill late :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 24 2009, 08:46 AM~14861655
> *Mike got down on that grill!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLYCADDY93_@Aug 24 2009, 03:02 PM~14865184
> *hell yea mike aka bigmike 64 got down on the grill big ups to mike was up dogg this is alex from d dallas chapt.
> *


Thanks bRO!! Wat it DO!!! How was austin???


----------



## Money Mike

Mr. Juan Gotti


















How many peeps does it take to operate an air powered hoist?








Pick N Pull


----------



## Money Mike

Testing out the DOG SHOCKER








Sun starting to set on a good day








Chill time


----------



## Money Mike

Heres some pics of my 64SS. Hoping to start this project in early spring.








































Mostly wrapped frame.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 25 2009, 09:48 AM~14873936
> *Are you guys kidding me???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That pic is PRICELESS
> *


I saw that midget lady from way up the street. I was like u gotta get homegirl on film and as we passed her slowly she waved to us.


----------



## wired61

if u see them....point them out.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 25 2009, 03:58 PM~14877046
> *Heres some pics of my 64SS. Hoping to start this project in early spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly wrapped frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet headliner


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 25 2009, 04:37 PM~14877448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u see them....point them out.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike

Wassup Bryan!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 07:41 PM~14867997
> *I remember it riccoched right by your head.
> *


gangstas bustin at a *****......"dis crum texas fool"


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 25 2009, 06:10 AM~14872812-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Break dancin'
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *POPLOCK AND DROP IT LIKE IT'S HOTTT*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigmike64_@Aug 25 2009, 02:52 PM~14876990
> *Testing out the DOG SHOCKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun starting to set on a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OH SHIT I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE DOG COLLAR* :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

God damn even Danny was wearing my shades... :rofl:

1961 RAGTOP OWNERS CONFERENCE....


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 23 2009, 09:11 PM~14858467-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4dr No Post GangBanger...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ganksta' :0 :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2009, 02:25 PM~14865436
> *I felt like "Big Scotty" at Super Natural sweeping the floors on Friday. :uh:  Cleaning up that godamn mess!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awwww shit "Big Potty".


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Check out what's on eBay...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevro...5#ht_986wt_1167


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 25 2009, 07:51 PM~14878739
> *Check out what's on eBay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevro...5#ht_986wt_1167
> *


11(*7*)67

:uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 04:56 PM~14878793
> *11(7)67
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 25 2009, 05:58 PM~14878813
> *
> *


http://www.348-409.com/6064vin.html


----------



## ShibbyShibby

lol


says it's a: 1961 Impala 6 cylinder convertible built in St. Louis, MO


----------



## ShibbyShibby

regardless... it's still a 61 Rag


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 25 2009, 08:09 PM~14878898
> *lol
> says it's a: 1961 Impala 7 cylinder convertible built in St. Louis, MO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 06:41 PM~14878623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn even Danny was wearing my shades... :rofl:
> 
> 1961 RAGTOP OWNERS CONFERENCE....
> *


 :0


----------



## CHE1

You need to hurry up and finish my car Skiim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:42 PM~14879935
> *You need to hurry up and finish my car Skiim
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

Damn Skim..you gotta love it when a plan comes together! Looks like a good time!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 25 2009, 08:58 PM~14880806
> *Damn Skim..you gotta love it when a plan comes together!  Looks like a good time!
> *


 :0 
u sellin the wagon?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...SRCHQ3aUSQ3a101


----------



## Mr Impala

man someone shoulda told the croc wearer to un tuck his shirt and relax a little he was in krum texas not south beach!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

quote=Mr Impala,Aug 25 2009, 11:58 PM~14883336]
man someone shoulda told the croc wearer to un tuck his shirt and relax a little he was in krum texas not south beach!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 








[/quote]



:0 :0 :0 We had to take that pic... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 09:29 PM~14879789
> *:0
> *


You were in that pic too. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 01:58 AM~14883336
> *man someone shoulda told the croc wearer to un tuck his shirt and relax a little he was in krum texas not south beach!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











You gonna have to cop a pair of them "Hydros".... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2009, 02:25 AM~14883568
> * :0  :0  :0 We had to take that pic... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pic courtesy of DirtySanchez423 Studios, taking over Olan Mills in 2009. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 AM~14884340
> *You were in that pic too.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

good times


----------



## Mr Impala

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crocs


:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Brian Thompson aka "The Executive Laborer" for "Hell Bent". 









Kept his pimp hand strong!











Pimp in distress! Man down! :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2009, 01:38 PM~14886647
> *Brian Thompson aka "The Executive Laborer" for "Hell Bent".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kept his pimp hand strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pimp in distress! Man down! :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14883336
> *man someone shoulda told the croc wearer to un tuck his shirt and relax a little he was in krum texas not south beach!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a silk shirt?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I still think Seth is black


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2009, 01:33 PM~14887794
> *I still think Seth is black
> *


Agreed.With a name like Seth I was expecting a triple og black man if you know what I am sayin'. :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2009, 05:47 AM~14884352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna have to cop a pair of them "Hydros"....  :biggrin:
> Pic courtesy of DirtySanchez423 Studios, taking over Olan Mills in 2009.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TMZ HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 26 2009, 12:20 PM~14887667
> *is that a silk shirt?
> *


its probably one of those bahama brothers shirts or whatever the hell they are called


----------



## Chevillacs

61 is looking NIIICE HOMIE! :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93

> was good big dogg had a blast in austin we need to kick it again soon it was nice meetin everyone that was ay the bbq for skim aka kayne :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 26 2009, 07:27 PM~14891219
> *61 is looking NIIICE HOMIE! :biggrin:  :0
> *


Thanks big homie


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

Tommy Bahama.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 26 2009, 03:33 PM~14887794-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Seth is black
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14889946
> *Agreed.With a name like Seth I was expecting a triple og black man if you know what I am sayin'. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 08:05 PM~14890490
> *:biggrin: TMZ HERE I COME!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14891122
> *its probably one of those bahama brothers shirts or whatever the hell they are called
> *


Where to fauk is my guitar?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 25 2009, 04:58 PM~14877046
> *Heres some pics of my 64SS. Hoping to start this project in early spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly wrapped frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 06:56 PM~14878793
> *11(7)67
> 
> :uh:
> *


Maybe it's the dealer installed option. :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 07:35 PM~14857345
> *SIXONEFORLIFE helped me prep everything out, primered then I resprayed the areas that were grinded and welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THAT SOMTHING IM GONA HAVE TO DO TO MY FRAME???? IM RUNING WISH BONE 2!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 27 2009, 09:03 AM~14895591
> *Maybe it's the dealer installed option.  :cheesy:
> *


I think you meant factory delete. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 27 2009, 07:01 AM~14895886
> *IS THAT SOMTHING IM GONA HAVE TO DO TO MY FRAME???? IM RUNING WISH BONE 2!!
> *


My homeboy Big Walt at Street toyz has a wishbone that mounts to that factory brace don't know if you wanna get one from them or if you already got one, but if you cut out that factory brace you gonna have to but one somewhere else like Skim did


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

1961 Chevrolet Impala - $1200 (Taylor, TX)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1343396932.html


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14899597
> *1961 Chevrolet Impala - $1200 (Taylor, TX)
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1343396932.html
> 
> *


Ohhh that's nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14891122
> *its probably one of those bahama brothers shirts or whatever the hell they are called
> *


wal mart


----------



## Austin Ace

You remember these?!



















Some kicks for my girls work by some dude called SKIM....I think he's on here too. :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 28 2009, 08:41 AM~14907197
> *You remember these?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kicks for my girls  work by some dude called SKIM....I think he's on here too. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14883336
> *man someone shoulda told the croc wearer to un tuck his shirt and relax a little he was in krum texas not south beach!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STRAIGHTEN UP THAT BACK BOY!!! HORRIBLE POSTURE...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

not sure if this is of any worth, but i thought of skim and his crew...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1345126692.html


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2009, 04:17 PM~14913639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I'd love to tag that beeeesh up too :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

SORRY..., I HAD TO BRING IT UP...!!! DID ANYONE ELSE SEE THE LOOK ON SKIM'S FACE WHEN BRIAN DID THE DONUT IN HIS FRONT YARD SATURDAY!?! :angry: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SERIOUSLY THOUGH... :nono: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Aug 29 2009, 07:13 AM~14917953
> *SORRY..., I HAD TO BRING IT UP...!!! DID ANYONE ELSE SEE THE LOOK ON SKIM'S FACE WHEN BRIAN DID THE DONUT IN HIS FRONT YARD SATURDAY!?!   :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SERIOUSLY THOUGH...  :nono:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Oh shit....Did you have to bring this up???!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 29 2009, 06:27 AM~14917972
> *Oh shit....Did you have to bring this up???!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


GOOD THING YOU WERE A MILE AWAY BY THE TIME THE DUST SETTLED OR HE WOULD HAVE BEEN :rant: 



:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

he still complained about havin ta cut the grass


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

PAGE 614 LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 29 2009, 08:27 AM~14917972
> *Oh shit....Did you have to bring this up???!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


You already profusely apologized to him, now he can laugh about it.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2009, 03:57 PM~14920839
> *PAGE 614 LIFE!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 614life :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 28 2009, 01:18 PM~14911355
> *STRAIGHTEN UP THAT BACK BOY!!! HORRIBLE POSTURE......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2009, 06:46 AM~14918343
> *he still complained about havin ta cut the grass
> *


You mean SKIM didn't cut the grass :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2009, 03:57 PM~14920839
> *PAGE 614 LIFE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 30 2009, 11:57 AM~14926755
> *You mean SKIM didn't cut the grass  :0
> *


thats who was complaing " man thats gonna fuck up my yard....i gotta cut that shit" (Skim)..... I was fuckin rollin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

more work on the car tomorrow. i gotta get this thing done.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2009, 09:45 PM~14931411
> *more work on the car tomorrow. i gotta get this thing done.
> *


you bet ur ass you do I wanna ride that beesh :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for the skim coat of filler :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2009, 05:45 AM~14931411
> *more work on the car tomorrow. i gotta get this thing done.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2009, 11:45 PM~14931411
> *more work on the car tomorrow. i gotta get this thing done.
> *



:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

i love u hommie we sell wire wheel and acc


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2009, 10:47 AM~14933717
> *i love u hommie we sell wire wheel and acc
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2009, 09:47 AM~14933717
> *i love u hommie we sell wire wheel and acc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2009, 08:45 PM~14931411
> *more work on the car tomorrow. i gotta get this thing done.
> *


That's what I'm talkin about Skim..Weather here in Vegas if finally breakin. Time to get on this SS!


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2009, 11:58 PM~14883336
> *man someone shoulda told the croc wearer to un tuck his shirt and relax a little he was in krum texas not south beach!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Aug 29 2009, 06:13 AM~14917953
> *SORRY..., I HAD TO BRING IT UP...!!! DID ANYONE ELSE SEE THE LOOK ON SKIM'S FACE WHEN BRIAN DID THE DONUT IN HIS FRONT YARD SATURDAY!?!  :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SERIOUSLY THOUGH...  :nono:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yard Art! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

I got the body bolted snug to the frame. Now I gotta block everything down because I can tell it twisted a little bit when I bolted it down. Not bad but I can barely feel a wave on one of the qurter panels. This is why I didnt want to do the bodywork on the rotisserie.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 01:24 AM~14956072
> *I got the body bolted snug to the frame. Now I gotta block everything down because I can tell it twisted a little bit when I bolted it down. Not bad but I can barely feel a wave on one of the qurter panels. This is why I didnt want to do the bodywork on the rotisserie.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 02:24 AM~14956072
> *I got the body bolted snug to the frame. Now I gotta block everything down because I can tell it twisted a little bit when I bolted it down. Not bad but I can barely feel a wave on one of the qurter panels. This is why I didnt want to do the bodywork on the rotisserie.*


I heard the same thing


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2009, 11:24 PM~14956072
> *I got the body bolted snug to the frame. Now I gotta block everything down because I can tell it twisted a little bit when I bolted it down. Not bad but I can barely feel a wave on one of the qurter panels. This is why I didnt want to do the bodywork on the rotisserie.
> *


"twisted a little bit" Nothen big SKIM cant fix  ....When ever you need a hand just let us know


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 2 2009, 07:06 AM~14956994
> *"twisted a little bit" Nothen big SKIM cant fix  ....When ever you need a hand just let us know
> *


U ALLREADY NO!!! N E TIME U NEED SUM EXTRA HANDS LET ME NO SKIM!! ONLY 45 MIN AWAY!!! MAYBE 1 HOUR IN THA VERT THO :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 12:24 AM~14956072
> *I got the body bolted snug to the frame. Now I gotta block everything down because I can tell it twisted a little bit when I bolted it down. Not bad but I can barely feel a wave on one of the qurter panels. This is why I didnt want to do the bodywork on the rotisserie.
> *


I WILL REMEMBER FOR WEN IM PUTING MINE BACK ON!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## BThompsonTX

Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
I have seen these in person and they are very nice!










NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW 1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.

Part # B283000 BLACK
Part # B283005 RED

COST IS $279.00 EA	


RESTORATION WORLD 
PHONE 937-236-5233
FAX 937-236-5214 
WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14967950
> *Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
> I have seen these in person and they are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW  1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.
> 
> Part # B283000 BLACK
> Part # B283005 RED
> 
> COST IS $279.00 EA
> RESTORATION WORLD
> PHONE  937-236-5233
> FAX  937-236-5214
> WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM
> *


Yup might sneak up and grab some pics for you guys.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 02:24 AM~14956072
> *I got the body bolted snug to the frame. Now I gotta block everything down because I can tell it twisted a little bit when I bolted it down. Not bad but I can barely feel a wave on one of the qurter panels. This is why I didnt want to do the bodywork on the rotisserie.
> *


Twist deez nutz.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14967950
> *Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
> I have seen these in person and they are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW  1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.
> 
> Part # B283000 BLACK
> Part # B283005 RED
> 
> COST IS $279.00 EA
> RESTORATION WORLD
> PHONE  937-236-5233
> FAX  937-236-5214
> WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM
> *


Sorry to all those who paid big bucks the last couple of years for OEM, the repops just threw some salt on the game.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 06:48 AM~14967950
> *Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
> I have seen these in person and they are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW  1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.
> 
> Part # B283000 BLACK
> Part # B283005 RED
> 
> COST IS $279.00 EA
> RESTORATION WORLD
> PHONE  937-236-5233
> FAX  937-236-5214
> WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 AM~14968031
> *Twist deez nutz.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 05:48 AM~14967950
> *Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
> I have seen these in person and they are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW  1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.
> 
> Part # B283000 BLACK
> Part # B283005 RED
> 
> COST IS $279.00 EA
> RESTORATION WORLD
> PHONE  937-236-5233
> FAX  937-236-5214
> WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM
> *


Damn! My patience finally paid off!! Need one for my SS..black of course!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 06:48 AM~14967950
> *Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
> I have seen these in person and they are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW  1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.
> 
> Part # B283000 BLACK
> Part # B283005 RED
> 
> COST IS $279.00 EA
> RESTORATION WORLD
> PHONE  937-236-5233
> FAX  937-236-5214
> WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM
> *


 :0 :0 now og's wont be worth shit lol


----------



## God's Son2

buisness is buisness i guess, it will help a lot of people out


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 05:22 AM~14967573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

fixed the two small waves from tightening up the body today.


----------



## Skim

gonna have to figure out what im gonna do with that damn battery rack soon.


----------



## Skim

also mounted the firewall insulation and pedals. I might put chrome pedals in though.


----------



## yetti

Looking good Skim. It has came along way. Keep it up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2009, 06:30 PM~14991531
> *also mounted the firewall insulation and pedals. I might put chrome pedals in though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14977169
> *Damn!  My patience finally paid off!!  Need one for my SS..black of course!
> *


SHIT I BETTER SELL THE N.O.S ONES I HAVE :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 06:48 AM~14967950
> *Eric at Chevrolet Restoraion World has reproduced the 61 - 62 Grab Bars!!!
> I have seen these in person and they are very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ACCEPTING ORDERS FOR OUR NEW  1961-62 IMPALA-SS GRAB BAR. AVAILABLE IN 2-3 WEEKS, IN BLACK OR RED.
> 
> Part # B283000 BLACK
> Part # B283005 RED
> 
> COST IS $279.00 EA
> RESTORATION WORLD
> PHONE  937-236-5233
> FAX  937-236-5214
> WWW.RESTO-WORLD.COM
> *


NOW OG'S WORTHLESS :banghead:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Sep 6 2009, 01:47 AM~14993548
> *SHIT I BETTER SELL THE N.O.S ONES I HAVE :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Too late.. :happysad: Two years ago you would of got $1200 to $1400 like I did.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2009, 08:30 PM~14991531
> *also mounted the firewall insulation and pedals. I might put chrome pedals in though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you car has Transformer underwear


----------



## Skim

Im doing body work now. Its coming along.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14998740
> *Im doing body work now. Its coming along.
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2009, 08:57 PM~14999211
> *ttt
> *


long ways from this...


----------



## Skim

to this.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 10:52 PM~14999742
> *to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Must have been that Mariah Carey you were listening to earlier giving you all the motivation :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14999914
> *Must have been that Mariah Carey you were listening to earlier giving you all the motivation  :cheesy:
> *



Fool that wasnt no Mariah Carey, that was Tom Tom Club. The OG version. She bit that beat and used it!


----------



## Skim

so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15000048
> *so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they sell some sort of sealer for motorcycle tanks diy shit just buy more


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 09:22 PM~15000048
> *so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good skim.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15000030
> *Fool that wasnt no Mariah Carey, that was Tom Tom Club. The OG version. She bit that beat and used it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I couldnt tell from down below....i heard the beat and looked up and couldnt even see the window from where it was comming from


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15000190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I couldnt tell from down below....i heard the beat and looked up and couldnt even see the window from where it was comming from
> *


that shit aint that high. look where your head is at.










i try to fit it in a garage but it wont go in :0


----------



## brett

> long ways from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W :0 W awesome


----------



## 815moto

THE EASTWOOD COMPAY SELLS IT $50.

http://www.eastwood.com/ew-gas-tank-sealer...s-for-cars.html


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 6 2009, 11:04 PM~15000445
> *THE EASTWOOD COMPAY SELLS IT $50.
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/ew-gas-tank-sealer...s-for-cars.html
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14999625
> *long ways from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man i gotta give it to ya. i would have gave up then


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15000467
> *damn man i gotta give it to ya. i would have gave up then
> *


honestly I was scared shitless at that point because I figured if I couldnt fix it then I just lost 3 grand lol.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 6 2009, 11:04 PM~15000445
> *THE EASTWOOD COMPAY SELLS IT $50.
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/ew-gas-tank-sealer...s-for-cars.html
> *


thats the same stuff

:thumbsup:


it works good ive seen a fe motorcycle tanks done with it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 6 2009, 11:11 PM~15000499
> *thats the same stuff
> 
> :thumbsup:
> it works good  ive seen a fe motorcycle tanks done with it
> *


 what do you do, slosh it around inside until it covers everything then let it dry?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 11:14 PM~15000520
> *what do you do, slosh it around inside until it covers everything then let it dry?
> *


pretty much from my understanding


----------



## REV. chuck

alot of people in here not to steal your thunder skim but


does anyone have pics of mustang ifs swaps in hot rods


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 11:22 PM~15000048
> *so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why not just por15 it?


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15000048
> *so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie I think its still going to leak, Just send it my way and I will get rid of it for you :biggrin: looks good man


----------



## loster87

heres a 61 wagon for you skim. $500
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1361306891.html


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Sep 6 2009, 11:28 PM~15000621
> *heres a 61 wagon for you skim. $500
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1361306891.html
> *


my boy John supposed to look at that in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 6 2009, 11:24 PM~15000586
> *Homie I think its still going to leak, Just send it my way and I will get rid of it for you  :biggrin: looks good man
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 6 2009, 10:20 PM~15000030-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fool that wasnt no Mariah Carey, that was Tom Tom Club. The OG version. She bit that beat and used it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS THE JAM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Sep 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15000190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I couldnt tell from down below....i heard the beat and looked up and couldnt even see the window from where it was comming from
> *


SECRETMARIAHFANOWNED


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 10:09 PM~15000483
> *honestly I was scared shitless at that point because I figured if I couldnt fix it then I just lost 3 grand lol.
> *


lol well instead of losing 3 you turned it into 50+


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 6 2009, 11:47 PM~15000779
> *THAT IS THE JAM
> SECRETMARIAHFANOWNED
> *


bhaha for reals huh


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2009, 04:52 AM~14999742
> *to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Looking good Skim!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14999625
> *long ways from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but its been a fun ride along the way :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 6 2009, 11:42 PM~15000256-->
> 
> 
> 
> that shit aint that high. look where your head is at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You try driving next to it.....sounded like a frieght train passing by. You should have seen it on the bridge!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 7 2009, 12:47 AM~15000779
> *SECRETMARIAHFANOWNED
> *


Niccah Please....but my lady is and i had to sit through the Mariah Carey concert Marathon a couple of days ago


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15000030
> *Fool that wasnt no Mariah Carey, that was Tom Tom Club. The OG version. She bit that beat and used it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just listen to that whole song :biggrin:


----------



## silver64

over 600 pages n u aint finished this bitch yet, lookin good tho :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike

Lookin good!! When its done We gonna have a BIG ASS COOKOUT!!! MEXICAN GOURMET STYLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 6 2009, 10:20 PM~15000030-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fool that wasnt no Mariah Carey, that was Tom Tom Club. The OG version. She bit that beat and used it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good tune.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Sep 6 2009, 11:18 PM~15000545
> *why not just por15 it?
> *


POR 15 is for painting over rust I do not think it would hold up in a gas tank.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15003657
> *over 600 pages n u aint finished this bitch yet, lookin good tho  :cheesy:
> *


Dont be fooled, its about 500 pages of herring-talk.


----------



## MR.*512*

*THNX FOR INFO ON THE TIRES SKIM....*


----------



## God's Son2

talk about borrowing beats:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 09:22 PM~15000048
> *so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats that drain plug for?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15006368
> *whats that drain plug for?
> *


return line for his fuel injection


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15006368
> *whats that drain plug for?
> *


they had to drill a hole to sink the tank in the chromer tank. thats one bit of info I caught out of 700 pages


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I now its some where here, But what motor u going with  

Pics


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2009, 06:30 PM~14991531
> *also mounted the firewall insulation and pedals. I might put chrome pedals in though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15006368
> *whats that drain plug for?
> *


Regular 3,000 mile fuel changes


----------



## FiveNine619

619.... :0


----------



## joesimpala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2009, 05:46 PM~14856803
> *I saw that on my work bench.
> Johns 60 wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need these two in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

I found skim on a captcha answer :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 7 2009, 10:42 PM~15008658
> *I now its some where here, But what motor u going with
> 
> Pics
> *


6.0 out of a newer escalade.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15006368
> *whats that drain plug for?
> *


So his chromer can submerge the tank.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 8 2009, 06:56 AM~15011983
> *So his chromer can submerge the tank.
> *


*Shut up! *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 7 2009, 06:29 PM~15006893
> *they had to drill a hole to sink the tank in the chromer tank. thats one bit of info I caught out of 700 pages
> *


Yep. Usually they just drill a hole and some people put a nut and bolt in to plug it but fuck that. I had him mark where the hole needed to be and welded in a threaded piece of round stock and used a brass pipe plug then had him chrome it.
Plus if you show at an indoor show, you can drain it down to get in.
Or return line for fuel injection like brent said


----------



## Skim

Brian stopped by yesterday and we got the doors, fenders hood everything mocked up and shimmed for alignment. Since there was so much cutting and welding, I need to know now before I paint it, what's not lining up properly and what's not fitting just right. Nows the time to fix all of that rather than waiting till everythings painted and time to assemble and shits not fitting correctly.
These cars used so many shims now I can totally see why.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 11:42 PM~15000256
> *that shit aint that high. look where your head is at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i try to fit it in a garage but it wont go in :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen this massive ass truck trying to squeeze thru all the low lows at Trinity on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 7 2009, 08:42 PM~15008658
> *I now its some where here, But what motor u going with
> 
> Pics
> *


I have some pics somewhere but yep its a 6.0. Its an LS 1 from a newer escalade. Im going to paint the block and do the chrome plated billet serpentine set up on it.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 11:30 PM~15000636
> *my boy John supposed to look at that in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


? What happened? He get it?


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## Austin Ace

U goin to Vegas SKim?


----------



## 62-Rag

GOT THEM.... :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN SKIM :thumbsup: 
THIS IS ALL I NEED NOW IF U HAVE SOME 4 SALE LET ME KNOW THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## regal ryda

Is this beesh back together yet??? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 09:22 PM~15000048
> *so since I chromed my tank, do I need to take it somewhere to have the inside re-sealed so it doesnt rust? if so, where do I need to take it? a radiator shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tank looks sick skim 
do you have any to sell yet?????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15018283
> *Is this beesh back together yet??? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


I will post them later or early in the morn.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Sep 8 2009, 06:11 PM~15018155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THEM.... :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN SKIM :thumbsup:
> THIS IS ALL I NEED NOW IF U HAVE SOME  4 SALE LET ME KNOW THANKS HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good to see u got them. I might soon. When I know for sure they're yours


----------



## Durg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 09:30 PM~15019134
> *Good to see u got them. I might soon. When I know for sure they're yours
> *












Skim, have you got another driver side rocker piece like the one shown? I only need from the front of the full size part of the rocker to the forward end where the vertical oval hole is. My fender mount tab is rotted bad. Thanks, Durg.


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 05:30 PM~15019134
> *Good to see u got them. I might soon. When I know for sure they're yours
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Sep 8 2009, 08:52 PM~15020311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim, have you got another driver side rocker piece like the one shown? I only need from the front of the full size part of the rocker to the forward end where the vertical oval hole is. My fender mount tab is rotted bad. Thanks, Durg.
> *


Kevin, I have one but its on a 62 4 door I haven't began cutting up yet. How soon do you need that piece?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15019134
> *Good to see u got them. I might soon. When I know for sure they're yours
> *


do you still have them 62 hockey sticks for me :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15018283
> *Is this beesh back together yet??? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



heres what I was talking about earlier. Getting everything all lined up, correct door gaps etc. Brian came over yesterday and he always seems to get all the shit to line up an shim properly so THANKS! :biggrin: 

heres some pics after starting to get everything lined up. We started with the doors first.


----------



## Skim




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 11:49 PM~15021163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 08:49 PM~15021163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


closer....closer :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

The door will need to be moved forward a slight bit to close that gap a tiny bit more.


----------



## Skim

also had to mount the fenders and all in order to gap the hood correctly.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

I still gotta blast these inner headlight pockets, fix a couple rust pits and paint them to match. 










Then the plan is to have it to where it all lines up and finish blocking everything on the car so the panels dont look 'bubbled' at the door, quarter panel an fender seams. everything will come out flat and each panel should match correctly from front to back


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 8 2009, 10:23 PM~15021742
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 08:25 PM~15021764
> *:0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel son

Wow  looking good.


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15021568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

:nicoderm: NICE!!! It's almost a car again!!! :h5:


----------



## Skim

its getting there. still sofar to go though. I still need to place an order for some more parts. weather stripping etc.


----------



## Wizzard

Kodak-moment right there.  
Looks real good Skim.


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15023219
> *its getting there. still sofar to go though. I still need to place an order for some more parts. weather stripping etc.
> *


Looking good Skim, a great build to follow!


Might want to try Steele Rubber products.


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## Durg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 11:30 PM~15020929
> *Kevin, I have one but its on a 62 4 door I haven't began cutting up yet. How soon do you need that piece?
> *


In the next 2 or 3 weeks would be nice, I'm trying to get the metal work wrapped up so I can get the car ready to go to the painter in November. I have some welding on the left rear quarter and inner wheel well, then that front rocker fender mount will be all that's left. Thanks.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2009, 12:17 AM~15021638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks lovely.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 07:26 AM~15024138
> *Looks lovely.
> *



Bitch is comin together now... :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 9 2009, 05:29 AM~15024143
> *Bitch is comin together now...  :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


look its captian obvious............ :biggrin: whats up marc


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looking good!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 10:20 PM~15021681
> *I still gotta blast these inner headlight pockets, fix a couple rust pits and paint them to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the plan is to have it to where it all lines up and finish blocking everything on the car so the panels dont look 'bubbled' at the door, quarter panel an fender  seams. everything will come out flat and each panel should match correctly from front to back
> *


That is the plan.....doin it right!


----------



## regal ryda

damn son thats wut I'm talkin bout :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 08:41 AM~15013077
> *I have some pics somewhere but yep its a 6.0. Its an LS 1 from a newer escalade. Im going to paint the block and do the chrome plated billet serpentine set up on it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 9 2009, 05:53 AM~15024231
> *Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the way 13's look in a 61 rear wheel well. 

Damn sexy!


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 9 2009, 03:05 AM~15023430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kodak-moment right there.
> Looks real good Skim.
> *


x2 :yes: need to blow that up and hang it up in the garage


----------



## joesimpala

Thought this was yours for a second http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=842742


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Sep 9 2009, 10:44 AM~15026034
> *Thought this was yours for a second http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=842742
> *


similar color. Sometimes I wish mine was a camper but its best left for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Sep 9 2009, 02:51 AM~15023807
> *In the next 2 or 3 weeks would be nice, I'm trying to get the metal work wrapped up so I can get the car ready to go to the painter in November. I have some welding on the left rear quarter and inner wheel well, then that front rocker fender mount will be all that's left. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh dang, did you put convertible reinforcements under your rockers? I like that idea for a ht for extra strength.


----------



## Skim

> Looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks seth
Click to expand...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Home stretch now!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 27 2007, 09:53 PM~7566210-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas Massacre_@Sep 9 2009, 06:53 AM~15024231
> *Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: looks so nice. doesn't look like the same car.
YOU ARE THE MUFUKKING MAN WITH THIS RESTORING GAME! 




really good job skim.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 8 2009, 09:49 PM~15021163-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you put any weight in the doors to have that little bit a sag out when you put all teh shit back into the doors?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 8 2009, 10:09 PM~15021512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics of Kitty :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Durg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2009, 01:00 PM~15026204
> *oh dang, did you put convertible reinforcements under your rockers? I like that idea for a ht for extra strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I put the rocker supports on mainly for appearance because my rockers are actually 3"x4" rectangular .125" wall tubing. I needed to replace both of my inners due to rot which had spread to the bottoms of the rockers.I found that a piece of tubing that size was perfect. I retained the top of the rocker, outside, and about 1" of the outer bottom. Where the stock rocker had a small lip hanging down, I had none so I put the supports on so you just didn't see a flat edge of the tubing. 










Before:









After:









I then plug welded my new floor through the upper layer of the stock rocker, and right into the tubing. The floor braces welded to the inner wall of tubing.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 9 2009, 05:53 AM~15024231
> *Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*X2*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Durg_@Sep 9 2009, 08:26 PM~15031985
> *I put the rocker supports on mainly for appearance because my rockers are actually 3"x4" rectangular .125" wall tubing. I needed to replace both of my inners due to rot which had spread to the bottoms of the rockers.I found that a piece of tubing that size was perfect. I retained the top of the rocker, outside, and about 1" of the outer bottom. Where the stock rocker had a small lip hanging down, I had none so I put the supports on so you just didn't see a flat edge of the tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then plug welded my new floor through the upper layer of the stock rocker, and right into the tubing. The floor braces welded to the inner wall of tubing.
> *


oh man, thats crazy. Mine looked about that bad so I just said screw it and replaced them completely. I would have never thought of doing that but it seems pretty well thought out and probably a lot stronger than original after all said and done.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

yeah that's an awesome job on those rockers!


----------



## Durg

Skim, do you know when your'e going to cut up the 62 4 door yet?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY...LOOKING GOOD[/b]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY...LOOKING GOOD[/b]
> [/quote
> 
> He on top of that mural game.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2009, 06:18 AM~15034819
> *MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY...LOOKING GOOD*
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

good times to be had :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Don't miss your opportunity to own the legendary "Purple Haze". Tribute to Hendrix Mazda B2200. Cause you know Hendrix wouldn't want to roll anything else. You can find it up in that for sale section on layitlow, have errbody saying, "Let me stand next to yo' fire!"


----------



## slo

was that hood fun to line up...im having some issues with one right now...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:03 AM~15036100
> *was that hood fun to line up...im having some issues with one right now...
> *



yes it was a bitch and it still needs more adjustment. Im dreading doing it after everything is fully painted. Im gonna have masking tape covering every edge!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You cut it yet? Get them extended uppers maynnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeee


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15038757
> *yes it was a bitch and it still needs more adjustment. Im dreading doing it after everything is fully painted. Im gonna have masking tape covering every edge!!!
> *


double up on dat gum.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 10 2009, 02:32 PM~15038921
> *You cut it yet? Get them extended uppers maynnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He got dat G-body rear end reinforced converted to 9". 









His uppers aren't finished, but he got them lowers wrapped in Manatee skin for durability, ya heard!


----------



## Infamous James

bad to the boner for real


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 12:41 PM~15039032
> *He got dat G-body rear end reinforced converted to 9".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His uppers aren't finished, but he got them lowers wrapped in Manatee skin for durability, ya heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diggin the hard lines on the rear end, nice!!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

Manatee skin is expeerrnsive :0


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

looking good skim....  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 9 2009, 05:53 AM~15024231
> *Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam its came so far. looks great skim


----------



## wired61




----------



## tatersalad

its about time fucker you been workin on that car for a hot minute now getrdone


----------



## DOUBLE-O

SKIM is the man!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 12:41 PM~15039032
> *He got dat G-body rear end reinforced converted to 9".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His uppers aren't finished, but he got them lowers wrapped in Manatee skin for durability, ya heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15044931
> *SKIM is the Man!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15039032
> *He got dat G-body rear end reinforced converted to 9".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His uppers aren't finished, but he got them lowers wrapped in Manatee skin for durability, ya heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15038757
> *yes it was a bitch and it still needs more adjustment. Im dreading doing it after everything is fully painted. Im gonna have masking tape covering every edge!!!
> *



ahhh man I am always thinkin that kinda stuff in the back of my head when I put something in raw steel on my car. I bang it around or knock it up against something accidentally. I always think... oh shit... what if this was Candied out or chrome plated?

lol :banghead:


----------



## Skim

64 rag project with donor rag parts car in the DFW 4500 OBO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498519


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2009, 03:46 AM~15047774
> *64 rag project with donor rag parts car in the DFW 4500 OBO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good deal


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2009, 12:46 AM~15047774
> *64 rag project with donor rag parts car in the DFW 4500 OBO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Recession sure did a number on the prices of project cars. Seems like the days of 25k rag Imapla project/rustbucket is gone.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 05:45 AM~15036072
> *Don't miss your opportunity to own the legendary "Purple Haze".  Tribute to Hendrix Mazda B2200.  Cause you know Hendrix wouldn't want to roll anything else.  You can find it up in that for sale section on layitlow, have errbody saying, "Let me stand next to yo' fire!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that thing has been gone for a long time. The last show he brought it to he said he thought he'd let everybody else win trophies for a while.lol


----------



## God's Son2

whoryda


----------



## Rod Stewart

this topic is nuts.

good on ya, skim. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I will have more updates after the weekend.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 03:32 AM~15062808
> *I will have more updates after the weekend.
> *


----------



## Skim

shit I been in Maui all week. still been on LIL from the room. Im getting ready to fly back home.  Went to visit my mom in Oahu also. :biggrin: 



















muthafuckin gas aint no joke out here!


----------



## Skim

chillin on top of Mt Haleakala. 10,025 feet up above the clouds. Hella fresh up there like a desert.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

big body taxis on oahu :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

view from my moms balcony 22 stories up.










kicked it with some of my VW homies..










sunken boat just chillin on the reef :0


----------



## Skim

did some sight seein...


----------



## Skim

now Im headed home. Gonna get back on the car. Oh well. it was a fun week.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice vaca. I think I need one my self.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15067682
> *nice vaca. I think I need one my self.
> *


Everybody needs on homie. Everybody.


----------



## KAKALAK

So your mom lives there?? Does she need a lawn or a pool boy :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 04:15 PM~15067691
> *Everybody needs on homie. Everybody.
> *


real talk


----------



## wired61

nice pics Tony....









..on another note...u got any decent floor pans? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Sep 13 2009, 06:04 PM~15067992-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 13 2009, 06:08 PM~15068017
> *:0
> *


repost :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 02:11 PM~15067670
> *now Im headed home. Gonna get back on the car. Oh well. it was a fun week.
> *


you can vacation all you want once the car is done....that way I can roll it while you gone, now get back to work 'Yay :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

GREAT PICS OF HAWAII.....IT MAKES ME MISS LIVING IN GUAM


----------



## lone star

damn i need a vacation


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2009, 05:10 PM~15068718
> *GREAT PICS OF HAWAII.....IT MAKES ME MISS LIVING IN GUAM
> *


Damn Guam now thats a chill Vaca spot there


----------



## God's Son2

God is good


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 03:53 PM~15067550
> *chillin on top of Mt Haleakala. 10,025 feet up above the clouds. Hella fresh up there like a desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## Guest

Very nice pics skim, before I leave the earth I want to hit a vacation spot like that. Seems like if you go out there you mind just is at ease...When I do make a trip like that I am not taking my cell phone or nothen like that... I am just going to relax and chill.....Cool pics bro...... But now its time to focus (atleast until vegas  )


----------



## drasticbean

motivation..... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Damn Bean you know how to provide it


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15071654
> *Damn Bean you know how to provide it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

Looks like a good vacation! 
Cool pics too!


----------



## brkSS

> chillin on top of Mt Haleakala. 10,025 feet up above the clouds. Hella fresh up there like a desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like that long ass drive to the top? Oahu?; No wonder youre into bugs. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'd REALLY like to hit Hawaii


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 13 2009, 09:33 PM~15071612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motivation..... :biggrin:
> *



so what's with leaving the quarter windows up!?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 14 2009, 03:52 PM~15078380
> *so what's with leaving the quarter windows up!?
> *


Scare the hatters away......They think sharks are rolling in the back :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15069024-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Guam now thats a chill Vaca spot there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LIVED THERE FROM 92-93 BUT I REALLY DIDN'T ENJOY IT LIKE I SHOULD HAVE I WAS TOO HOMESICK BUT LOOKING BACK I AM GLAD I DID LIVE THERE.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Sep 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15071612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motivation..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15071612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motivation..... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bean!










this is why I gotta block the doors bolted on the car and adjust them now so the panels dont stack and look bubbled. That car is fresh though. I always liked the color on that ride!


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne... eagle eye on that bodywork...


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 04:02 PM~15067615
> *view from my moms balcony 22 stories up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kicked it with some of my VW homies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunken boat just chillin on the reef :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn bro, nice pics. brings back memories as a kid. i was born in honolulu.


----------



## Money Mike

Nice pics bro. One of these days I'd like to take a trip out there.
Gainesville Tx. Lowrider Car Show

Hosted By Down For The Crown Car Club
Saturday Sept. 26 2009
Setup Time 9:30am - 11:00am
Show Time 11:00am - 4:00pm
Location - Edison Park, Gainesville Tx 76240
Corner of Broadway Street & Elmwood Street

Car/Bike Registration $10.00 
Admission Free
For More Info - 940-902-9988/ [email protected]
[/size][/color][/font]









[/quote]









Hopefully you can make it to this show up in Gainesville. Bring the bus.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 14 2009, 02:52 PM~15078380
> *so what's with leaving the quarter windows up!?
> *


Cause It Looks Good Homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15079292
> *Scare the hatters away......They think sharks are rolling in the back :0
> *



ha ha with lazer beams attached to their heads!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15081031
> *Thanks bean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I gotta block the doors bolted on the car and adjust them now so the panels dont stack and look bubbled. That car is fresh though. I always liked the color on that ride!
> *



yeah that car is bad-ass, but true about the doors... they gotta be blocked out a lot nicer than that


----------



## KERRBSS

more pics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 14 2009, 10:19 PM~15081423
> *mayne... eagle eye on that bodywork...
> *


Bodywork or not i'd roll that bitch til the wheels fall off.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: JAPAN STYLE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15079292
> *Scare the hatters away......They think sharks are rolling in the back :0
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93

:thumbsup: loking good skim pics are nice


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

Here is some more Motivation for u Skim :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Sep 15 2009, 12:45 PM~15088643
> *Here is some more Motivation for u Skim  :biggrin:
> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j277/61CLOWNIN/untitled.jpg[/IMG
> [/b][/quote]
> Don't know what happen but I will try it again for u.
> [img]http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j277/61CLOWNIN/untitled.jpg*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> Here is some more Motivation for u Skim :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it brother. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> Here is some more Motivation for u Skim :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it brother. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 11:57 AM~15088241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  JAPAN STYLE
> *


 :0 baddddasssss!!! but what happens when a solenoid sticks and shit goes haywire in the red 61 hno:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## sickthree




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Damn that pastel green is soooooooo sexy!



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty+Sep 15 2009, 01:11 AM~15084937-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cause It Looks Good Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno but all of them look even better down IMO.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Sep 15 2009, 01:07 PM~15088327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bah my spelling no so good


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Sep 15 2009, 02:54 PM~15089705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0  were u find that picture?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 12:57 PM~15088241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  JAPAN STYLE
> *


THEY DO SOME SICK SET-UPS OUT IN THE LAND OF THE RISING SUN


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm tired of seeing other 61's


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 12:16 PM~15038757
> *yes it was a bitch and it still needs more adjustment. Im dreading doing it after everything is fully painted. Im gonna have masking tape covering every edge!!!
> *


yeah only way to cover your ass...just use low tack tape or else you run the risk of it peeling back more than you can imagine


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15081423
> *mayne... eagle eye on that bodywork...
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES

PAGE 2, TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15067654
> *did some sight seein...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PIC'S BRO ...


----------



## Austin Ace

Dis foo must still B on vacation? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 18 2009, 09:43 AM~15116806
> *Dis foo must still B on vacation? :0  :biggrin:
> *


he's home, just boxing parts up that he needs to ship to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2009, 08:59 AM~15116892
> *he's home, just boxing parts up that he needs to ship to me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0 also og paint!!!!


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 01:10 PM~15119823
> *a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 18 2009, 02:22 PM~15119909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont no if its true r not!! i dont no the guy just loved his ride!!! i wud take the corvett plastic off and chrome that intake tho!!!! sounded like a monster!!!
so guess it didnt happen bra :dunno:


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 01:10 PM~15119823
> *a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0  also og paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not with no cage he does :nono: ask him if he meant 1/8 mile?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Sep 18 2009, 02:34 PM~15119997
> *Not with no cage he does  :nono: ask him if he meant 1/8 mile?
> *


he might have!!! i dont race so i dont no!! just loved it :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer+Sep 18 2009, 01:34 PM~15119997-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not with no cage he does  :nono: ask him if he meant 1/8 mile?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didnt even think bout that, so true
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 01:30 PM~15119972
> *i dont no if its true r not!! i dont no the guy just loved his ride!!! i wud take the corvett plastic off and chrome that intake tho!!!! sounded like a monster!!!
> so guess it didnt happen bra :dunno:
> *


hell , i love his ride. that is bad ass!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

7.7 1/8 mile = TRUE 7.7 1/4 mile = FAIL!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2009, 01:10 PM~15120303
> *7.7 1/8 mile = TRUE  7.7 1/4 mile = deez nutz!
> *


 :0


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 01:50 PM~15120129
> *he might have!!! i dont race so i dont no!! just loved it :biggrin:
> *


Don't get me wrong the car is tight! 
But no track would let him run 7s without a cage for his own safety.


----------



## BThompsonTX

No way is he doing 7's in the quarter. In fact, he would be lucky to do 7's in the 1/8th!! 

Oh, where is the turbo?????


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 18 2009, 07:00 PM~15121389
> *No way is he doing 7's in the quarter.  In fact, he would be lucky to do 7's in the 1/8th!!
> 
> Oh, where is the turbo?????
> *


Yea really he would not get enough grip with those small tires on the back to run 7.7 in the 8th. Not to mention the fact that hes missing a roll bar. From what I could see its got stock leaf springs too with no traction bars to assist there either. Sounds like he ment that the Vette ran that before he pulled the motor out LOL


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 18 2009, 05:32 PM~15121655
> *Yea really he would not get enough grip with those small tires on the back to run 7.7 in the 8th. Not to mention the fact that hes missing a roll bar. From what I could see its got stock leaf springs too with no traction bars to assist there either. Sounds like he ment that the Vette ran that before he pulled the motor out LOL
> *


he did have sum big half slick half tread looking rear tires on it but i cant say wat it can r cant do!! he just said and i quote " it ran 7.75 last weekend at the strip!! dont no any thing else cept that it made me want injection even more on my vert :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 18 2009, 05:00 PM~15121389
> *No way is he doing 7's in the quarter.  In fact, he would be lucky to do 7's in the 1/8th!!
> 
> Oh, where is the turbo?????
> *


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL LUCKY


----------



## kandychromegsxr

LOL hey tony whats your car going to run in the 1/8 and the 1/4?? lol more pics fool


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 18 2009, 04:00 PM~15121389
> *No way is he doing 7's in the quarter.  In fact, he would be lucky to do 7's in the 1/8th!!
> 
> Oh, where is the turbo?????
> *


  and this man knows


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2009, 02:10 PM~15120303
> *7.7 1/8 mile = TRUE  7.7 1/4 mile = FAIL!
> *


hes only about 3 seconds slower that a top fuel :0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 02:10 PM~15119823
> *a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0  also og paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car,but i don't believe the story.


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8g5raSy8-I


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15128841
> *askim
> *


when you got a question about Old imps


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer+Sep 18 2009, 02:34 PM~15119997-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not with no cage he does  :nono: ask him if he meant 1/8 mile?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 03:10 PM~15120303
> *7.7 1/8 mile = TRUE  7.7 1/4 mile = LIES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 05:00 PM~15121389
> *No way is he doing 7's in the quarter.  In fact, he would be lucky to do 7's in the 1/8th!!
> 
> Oh, where is the turbo?????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RoLLo6Fo_@Sep 19 2009, 09:17 AM~15125950
> *hes only about 3 seconds slower that a top fuel :0
> *


 :biggrin: 


I GOT MY MONEY ON BRIAN


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 12:19 AM~15137940
> *
> I GOT MY MONEY ON BRIAN
> *


You would know what my car can do... :biggrin: ready for another run this weekend? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 21 2009, 12:46 PM~15140678
> *You would know what my car can do... :biggrin: ready for another run this weekend? :0
> *


Your next project on the 409....


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 03:10 PM~15119823
> *a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0  also og paint!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres no turbo in the pics. Just an intake. Looks like the guys full of shit. lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 AM~15140678
> *You would know what my car can do... :biggrin: ready for another run this weekend? :0
> *


HELL YEAH ALL I NEED IS THE TIME AND PLACE :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15141395
> *Your next project on the 409....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF... "I never seen no shit like that before in my life..." :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15141869
> *HELL YEAH ALL I NEED IS THE TIME AND PLACE :cheesy:
> *


Dirty yall goin to vegas?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 11:18 AM~15141395
> *Your next project on the 409....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKK HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO...AW FUCK I DONT HAVE THAT MUCH :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 12:18 PM~15141395
> *Your next project on the 409....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


such a thing as over aspiration


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15141395
> *Your next project on the 409....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want more info on this!


----------



## Loco 61

Have You Heard Of "The Bug Shop" ?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 21 2009, 01:35 PM~15142018
> *Dirty yall goin to vegas?
> *


  YES SIR


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 21 2009, 12:35 PM~15142018
> *Dirty yall goin to vegas?
> *


you already know the answer to this.....wasn't you listening to the "Vegas story"


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15145578
> *you already know the answer to this.....wasn't you listening to the "Vegas story"
> *


THAT'S RIGHT I GOTTA GO GET MY MONEY BACK. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 08:14 PM~15147131
> *THAT'S RIGHT I GOTTA GO GET MY MONEY BACK.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15147304-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15147332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






*YEAH THE RIO HAD A LITTLE MESSAGE FOR ME*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 11:35 PM~15148379
> *YEAH THE RIO HAD A LITTLE MESSAGE FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 21 2009, 04:07 PM~15142318
> *such a thing as over aspiration
> *


Not really....


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 12:18 PM~15141869
> *HELL YEAH ALL I NEED IS THE TIME AND PLACE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 06:44 PM~15145108
> * YES SIR
> *


PM some info looking for flights now .....goin solo looks like.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 22 2009, 10:08 AM~15150943
> *PM some info looking for flights now .....goin solo looks like.
> *


Ill be out there at the Bellagio Crackas! :biggrin: Flyin with the wife tho.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 22 2009, 09:33 AM~15151473
> *Ill be out there at the Bellagio Crackas! :biggrin: Flyin with the wife tho.
> *


Ballin .......see me at El Cortez!


----------



## Austin Ace

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...d=p4506.c0.m245


61 Vert! :0


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 24 2009, 09:05 AM~15173167
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...d=p4506.c0.m245
> 61 Vert! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That's a DIY now with this topic..


----------



## sicx13

UPDATE???????????


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 24 2009, 10:05 AM~15173167
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...d=p4506.c0.m245
> 61 Vert! :0
> *


Looks like "Heaven Sent" :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 22 2009, 04:04 AM~15150292
> *Not really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fucking retarded


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 24 2009, 05:28 PM~15177410
> *Looks like "Heaven Sent" :0
> *


thats what i was thinkin
TTT for heaven sent :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 07:14 PM~15147131
> *THAT'S RIGHT I GOTTA GO GET MY MONEY BACK.  :cheesy:
> *


Good luck Dirty....Livin in Vegas..ain't nobody given back any money..only taking!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 24 2009, 08:50 PM~15179959
> *Good luck Dirty....Livin in Vegas..ain't nobody given back any money..only taking!!
> *


Looks like more platinum Newports for you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2009, 08:05 PM~15180118
> *Looks like more platinum Newports for you :biggrin:
> *


damn ballers from TX!!! :0


----------



## Skim

click on 1:56 for the realness...


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2009, 11:50 PM~15181678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click on 1:56 for the realness...
> *


Nice clip SKIM,,,,,,,,,,,Clean--AZZZ Ragg ACES in the shots!


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2009, 01:50 AM~15181678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click on 1:56 for the realness...
> *


 :0 
All Gold Daytons 

4 Sweet Ace Rags


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 22 2009, 07:57 AM~15150648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chris-

I just got the 62 cleaned up for tomorrow. If Sanchez shows up I might have to clean the seats again though!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Sep 24 2009, 09:50 PM~15179959-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Dirty....Livin in Vegas..ain't nobody given back any money..only taking!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BUT.....I KNOW THE REALITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 24 2009, 10:05 PM~15180118
> *Looks like more platinum Newports for you :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH SHIT I HOPE NOT uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Sep 26 2009, 11:44 AM~15192747
> *Chris-
> 
> I just got the 62 cleaned up for tomorrow. If Sanchez shows up I might have to clean the seats again though!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ..........WAIT A SECOND :uh: ........... :angry: I'LL SIT ON A TOWEL :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

no updates


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 09:58 PM~15195448
> *no updates
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Money Mike

Saw this dude in San Antonio. He took the wrong entrance and got all fucked up in the car parking area. I dont know what the fuck this dude was thinkin











And then I was passing by in Terrell,TX and saw this fat chick tryin to get sum Jack in the Box when I guess she didnt realize that when it rains for 2 weeks the ground tends to get real soft. Her front bumper was buied in mud. :roflmao: :roflmao: Dumdass JB HUNT drivers!!!


----------



## Money Mike

On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.


----------



## Skim

WHO??????


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2009, 12:37 AM~15196750
> *WHO??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 24 2009, 09:05 AM~15173167
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...d=p4506.c0.m245
> 61 Vert! :0
> *


"This car is really pretty solid except for the lower portion. "




fool must be smokin rocks. nothing solid about that car


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 26 2009, 10:48 PM~15196328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You drive a Pete or a Kenworth?


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim and BThompsonTX Thanks allot for showing up I know it was a long drive. Brian stole the show from everyone my dad and uncle could no stop talking about your car.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

That Vee Dub was cool!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 27 2009, 03:53 PM~15200638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Superrun here in Vegas!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 27 2009, 08:20 PM~15202328
> *Superrun here in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he got one of them tucked away in the back of his garage hiding up under sum boxes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 27 2009, 07:24 PM~15202388
> *he got one of them tucked away in the back of his garage hiding up under sum boxes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RR, they had a couple '62's out here...Just that Red is not my color..I'm gonna post some pics of this 59 vert that was sick!! check em out!


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15202079
> *Skim and BThompsonTX  Thanks allot for showing up I know it was a long drive. Brian stole the show from everyone my dad and uncle could no stop talking about your car.
> *



Chris- Thanks for the invite today. My family had a great time. The wife and daughter were amazed at the cars out there and how much detail went into them.

All I kept hearing today was how they hated hot rod's, but mine was bad ass!  Talking about a major pat on my back.

Thanks to everyone that was there today and for welcoming me into your family.

Oh, sorry about the burn out when Ii was leaving, the wife told me to do it.... and she hates it when I do!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 27 2009, 09:07 PM~15201643
> *You drive a Pete or a Kenworth?
> *


I drive a KW. We've been getting some new Pete's in but it'll still be another year before I get one. I'm barely hitting 493,000 miles now and they won't change us out till we hit 600k.


----------



## Skim

> damn my bus looks sick in that pic


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15202079
> *Skim and BThompsonTX  Thanks allot for showing up I know it was a long drive. Brian stole the show from everyone my dad and uncle could no stop talking about your car.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Here it Is Skim


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 28 2009, 12:16 AM~15204287
> *I drive a KW. We've been getting some new Pete's in but it'll still be another year before I get one. I'm barely hitting 493,000 miles now and they won't change us out till we hit 600k.
> *


We go ten years on our trucks.I am a city driver pick up from the kill plants so just railers that pick up cans.

Must be nice to have a nice truck to drive we get the bottom of the barrel Sterling which are not the best trucks out there.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 27 2009, 10:34 PM~15203957
> *Chris-  Thanks for the invite today.  My family had a great time.  The wife  and daughter were amazed at the cars out there and how much detail went into them.
> 
> All I kept hearing today was how they hated hot rod's, but mine was bad ass!   Talking about a major pat on my back.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that was there today and for welcoming me into your family.
> 
> Oh, sorry about the burn out when Ii was leaving, the wife told me to do  it.... and she hates it when I do!
> *


No problem we were hoping for a burn out


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 11:17 AM~15206511
> *Here it Is Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK... THIS DUDE COO... WOUND UP WATCHIN ALL 42 EPISODES OF THIS DUDES YOUTUBES....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Sep 28 2009, 05:55 PM~15211697
> *FUCK...  THIS DUDE COO...  WOUND UP WATCHIN ALL 42 EPISODES OF THIS DUDES YOUTUBES....
> *


so did i


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 10:17 AM~15206511
> *Here it Is Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah I talked to him at the show. I wish he could have seen the Toast 62 wagon. They were almost twins.














































saw this on the way home yesterday


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2009, 10:36 AM~15215965
> *yeah I talked to him at the show. I wish he could have seen the Toast 62 wagon. They were almost twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on the way home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That 63 looked real nice. 
Cool throwup too!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2009, 04:36 AM~15215965
> *I did this on the way home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fixed


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2009, 02:36 AM~15215965
> *saw this on the way home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sure you saw it huh, sure you didn't have a relapse :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 29 2009, 08:34 AM~15216410
> *sure you saw it huh, sure you didn't have a relapse :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Sep 28 2009, 07:55 PM~15211697
> *FUCK...  THIS DUDE COO...  WOUND UP WATCHIN ALL 42 EPISODES OF THIS DUDES YOUTUBES....
> *



x2

did u see the one where he goes to the lowrider show at that perk with the mini train and like 5 people asked him, "wanna sell it?" lol


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 06:31 AM~15216209
> *Fixed
> *


:0 LOL.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 27 2009, 10:34 PM~15203957
> *Chris-  Thanks for the invite today.  My family had a great time.  The wife  and daughter were amazed at the cars out there and how much detail went into them.
> 
> All I kept hearing today was how they hated hot rod's, but mine was bad ass!   Talking about a major pat on my back.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that was there today and for welcoming me into your family.
> 
> Oh, sorry about the burn out when Ii was leaving, the wife told me to do  it.... and she hates it when I do!
> *


Glad you came down  !!! Yea we were wanting you to spin those tires when you left  Thanks for comin out..... Thanks to SKIM too!!!! I know the trip down was far..... Thx a lot for the support from both you guys... If there is ever anything I can do just let me know


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 09:17 AM~15206511
> *Here it Is Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw him bring that car home on a trailer I stop to ask him how much he said he just bought it. He has a 57 conv. 55 2 door hardtop, 64 impala and I think a 59. I am sure he has more cars I do not know about.


----------



## Texas Massacre

That is in Justin right.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 29 2009, 05:45 PM~15220796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is in Justin right.
> *




I live literally few blocks from there :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

> damn my bus looks sick in that pic
Click to expand...


----------



## fortworthmex

heres one more i took


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Guest




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 29 2009, 10:59 PM~15224379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

Got the Title yesterday! :0 Thanks Homie


----------



## Reyna Bros

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dunk420

so tha 4 vert is gone huu??? :0


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 1 2009, 07:34 PM~15243077
> *so tha 4 vert is gone huu??? :0
> *


sell mine skim :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500769


----------



## regal ryda

Bump for Skim


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 1 2009, 06:20 PM~15243989
> *Bump for Skim
> *


Damn Skim, progress pics?? Callin all cars!!


----------



## regal ryda

he's out relivin his youth of taggin trains and shit right now.....leave a msg after the beep..............beeeeeepppp :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15243989
> *Bum Skim
> *


 :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Skim ty sir, U DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.C.C.

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 29 2009, 08:26 PM~15224001
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## C.C.C.

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 27 2009, 04:53 PM~15200638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Let me try this again,..

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 2 2009, 09:32 AM~15248316
> *:0
> *


that was messed up nut


----------



## God's Son2

feb. 2010


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

damn skim! i took a cruise through your "signature's" build-up. blew my mind!!! phenomenal work!


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Shot1more

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15213950
> *so did i
> *


Man....... Who is that Dude... I watched all 42 episodes...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Shot1more_@Oct 3 2009, 10:13 AM~15257236
> *Man....... Who is that Dude...  I watched all 42 episodes...
> *


apparently this dude outta FT Worth that gets old cars running for under 500 bones, that shit tripped me out I'm like 5g's into mine and I just got it running a week ago :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

errbody in this bitch but Skim


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 2 2009, 11:07 AM~15249192
> *Skim ty sir,  U DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sicx13

Lowrider Show familiars on layitlow and skims chest is in there too


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 11:24 AM~15257299
> *errbody in this bitch but Skim
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mini Skim


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15277985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Skim
> *


Mim = Mini Skim


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 6 2009, 08:59 AM~15280506
> *Mim = Mini Skim
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## God's Son2

Rl7jLj4km_M&feature


----------



## sicx13

WTF????? bushwick bill all bout god now??????????????????????? or is my mind playin tricks on me? lol. its like mase has a mini me.


Back on topic.....Where is skim and all his pics.....


----------



## lone star

i would have shot you in the body but u shot me in the eyeeeee


----------



## impalamack




----------



## 509Rider

Just cruising through to say hi


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 11:24 AM~15257299
> *errbody in this bitch but Skim
> *


Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 04:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *



Its a whole nnother level out there aint it??? :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 04:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *



Quit bullshittin... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


Yup Yup, It was nice meeting you and getting a chance to talk for a while bro


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 01:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 05:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


Man........ If you start all over from scratch you gonna have a gang of fools after yo azz! :angry:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


like "Croc" said start over and we huntin yo ass down ,you and yo partner in crime BThompson :biggrin: 





seriously put the new skills on "Heaven Sent", "Hell Bent" is done......both gonna be bad ass cars


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *



hey man nice meeting you


----------



## grandson

http://www.youtube.com/user/restodan#p/u/3/fmT3UjSLW3w

skim makes a cameo at the end


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by grandson+Oct 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15348196-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/restodan#p/u/3/fmT3UjSLW3w
> 
> skim makes a cameo at the end
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sicx13_@Oct 3 2009, 10:59 PM~15261589
> *Lowrider Show familiars on layitlow and skims chest is in there too
> *


posted that like 2 weeks ago son


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


Elaborate please


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


It was a dam fun weekend!!!!! We had a good time with you bro!!
















That shit was funny as hell when you got in the car and said THE TEXAN IS BACK!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 13 2009, 11:02 PM~15350114
> *Elaborate please
> *


well, lets just say the cars probably gonna be a lot nicer than originally planned.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 12:19 AM~15351129
> *well, lets just say the cars probably gonna be a lot nicer than originally planned.
> *


        


now wheres the new pics???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 14 2009, 01:21 AM~15351142
> *
> now wheres the new pics???
> *


coming soon. vegas got me brainstormin & shit.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15348196
> *http://www.youtube.com/user/restodan#p/u/3/fmT3UjSLW3w
> 
> skim makes a cameo at the end
> *



ha ha he didn't understand the 62 Bubbletop Supersport. 


If he only knew lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15345614
> *:0  :0
> *












u already know :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 04:46 AM~15351337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u already know :biggrin:
> *


Looking like a veteran n' shit all up in the lens of that camera.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 02:41 AM~15350977
> *It was a dam fun weekend!!!!! We had a good time with you bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit was funny as hell when you got in the car and said THE TEXAN IS BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 01:41 AM~15350977
> *
> That shit was funny as hell when you got in the car and said THE TEXAN IS BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Skim

haha, me and Luxurious Montreal chillin in the shade :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

CONGRATS ON THE NEW FAMILY FOCKER


----------



## RawSixOneSS

what up skim :nicoderm:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 07:33 PM~15347295
> *Man........ If you start all over from scratch you gonna have a gang of fools after yo azz!  :angry:
> *


DAMN RIGHT :angry:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 08:51 AM~15351237
> *coming soon. vegas got me brainstormin & shit.
> *


Going to supershow will make you do that...
But dont sweat, hellbent is gonna be showroom material for sure.


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15344391
> *Man I really didn't want to do or post anything until i came home from vegas. I have a new outlook on how I build my car after seeing the cars out there.
> *


Just remember one thing...IF YOU CAN'T DRIVE IT... DON'T BUILD IT..........what it is...what it's going be............................is what you make it??????JC


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15361155
> *Just remember one thing...IF YOU CAN'T DRIVE IT... DON'T BUILD IT..........what it is...what it's going be............................is what you make it??????JC
> *


 :yes:


----------



## osolo59

heres something you can build and drive and its in texas
http://www.oldride.com/parts/1226845321.html


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 14 2009, 11:27 PM~15362317
> *heres something you can build and drive and its in texas
> http://www.oldride.com/parts/1226845321.html
> *


I SMELL TOAST 2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 05:40 AM~15351540
> *Looking like a veteran n' shit all up in the lens of that camera.
> *


There was a gang of fools that day.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 15 2009, 12:06 AM~15361155
> *Just remember one thing...IF YOU CAN'T DRIVE IT... DON'T BUILD IT..........what it is...what it's going be............................is what you make it??????JC
> *


That's the realest statement i've read all week.


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2009, 01:31 AM~15363289
> *There was a gang of fools that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :nicoderm:  :cheesy: :werd:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15361155
> *Just remember one thing...IF YOU CAN'T DRIVE IT... DON'T BUILD IT..........what it is...what it's going be............................is what you make it??????JC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 13 2009, 11:41 PM~15350977
> *It was a dam fun weekend!!!!! We had a good time with you bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit was funny as hell when you got in the car and said THE TEXAN IS BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for 1 min.i tough u were black skim pero eres raza.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15361155
> *Just remember one thing...IF YOU CAN'T DRIVE IT... DON'T BUILD IT..........what it is...what it's going be............................is what you make it??????JC
> *


 :werd:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He's Blasian


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2009, 02:31 AM~15363289
> *There was a gang of fools that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That's kool man!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 15 2009, 12:06 AM~15361155
> *Just remember one thing...IF YOU CAN'T DRIVE IT... DON'T BUILD IT..........what it is...what it's going be............................is what you make it??????JC
> *


agreed. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 13 2009, 07:36 PM~15347319
> *like "Croc" said start over and we huntin yo ass down ,you and yo partner in crime BThompson  :biggrin:
> seriously put the new skills on "Heaven Sent", "Hell Bent" is done......both gonna be bad ass cars
> *


x2


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 08:59 AM~15352792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 13 2009, 09:36 PM~15347319
> *like "Croc" said start over and we huntin yo ass down ,you and yo partner in crime BThompson  :biggrin:
> seriously put the new skills on "Heaven Sent", "Hell Bent" is done......both gonna be bad ass cars
> *


:rofl:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 15 2009, 01:27 AM~15362317
> *heres something you can build and drive and its in texas
> http://www.oldride.com/parts/1226845321.html
> *


no more distractions!!! j/p


----------



## DUVAL

TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 08:27 PM~15371357
> *
> TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


:guns:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 11:31 PM~15363289
> *There was a gang of fools that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't see no beers?? 
:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE*

:uh: :rofl: 

@ 7:39 a.m. eastern time...


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 03:19 AM~15351129
> *well, lets just say the cars gonna be a lot nicer than originally planned.
> *



fixed :yes: :h5:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 09:27 PM~15371357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


do what you gotta do, i aint mad at you, havent seen another booty kit as big as you


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 07:27 PM~15371357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


WTF.... :0 ONLY IN TEXAS...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 08:27 PM~15371357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


Rollin wit dat WooooooooooooooooooooD!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 07:59 PM~15382630
> *WTF.... :0  ONLY IN TEXAS...
> *


Come on man you know our part of Texas does not roll like that. Lets not start the Arkansas jokes......... J/K


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 07:27 PM~15371357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 16 2009, 01:27 AM~15371357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


:roflmao: @ EVAN


----------



## amarillo rollin

I don't know if anyone's said it before or not...but u got a brother in Oklahoma?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

So is this bitch parked beside HotSnausage's 64 collecting dust?


----------



## God's Son2

I just bought "hell bent 61"


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by amarillo rollin_@Oct 19 2009, 08:24 PM~15406693
> *I don't know if anyone's said it before or not...but u got a brother in Oklahoma?? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Brian (BThompsonTx) I found your twin supercharger unit for your 409. You wanted more info on these setups, well, I found a local guy who built one on a 502. They are twin Eaton superchargers with injection, I was told the 409 uses a smaller unit and costs less than the one shown here. This particular unit will set you back $14,000.00


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks like a gaping asshole. :rofl:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 08:37 AM~15421144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gaping asshole. :rofl:
> *


thats one bad ass expensive ass hole :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 08:37 AM~15421144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gaping asshole. :rofl:
> *


the pink sock got polished :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 09:37 AM~15421144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gaping asshole. :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 09:37 AM~15421144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gaping asshole. :rofl:
> *


glory hole


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Regardless, that asshole will make you fly down the road. It's definitely a bad ass in my book.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 15 2009, 01:49 PM~15366392
> *x2
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

Busted! Damit :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

your hinges will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 20 2009, 12:11 AM~15409660
> *So is this bitch parked beside HotSnausage's 64 collecting dust?
> *


for the moment until I take it apart and start jamming the doors and under the hood and trunk. I was busy playing hollywood in vegas.


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2009, 12:39 AM~15431127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:58 AM~15420627
> *Brian (BThompsonTx) I found your twin supercharger unit for your 409.  You wanted more info on these setups, well, I found a local guy who built one on a 502.  They are twin Eaton superchargers with injection, I was told the 409 uses a smaller unit and costs less than the one shown here.  This particular unit will set you back $14,000.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you aint shit unless you have this under the hood :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 10:29 PM~15428250
> *for the moment until I take it apart and start jamming the doors and under the hood and trunk. I was busy playing hollywood in vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 









JAMB!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 06:50 AM~15431849
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 08:29 PM~15428250
> *for the moment until I take it apart and start jamming the doors and under the hood and trunk. I was busy playing hollywood in vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

Skim you still have that red 4 door bel air?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 08:29 PM~15428250
> *for the moment until I take it apart and start jamming the doors and under the hood and trunk. I was busy playing hollywood in vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 05:50 AM~15431849
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAMB!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 11:42 PM~15431152
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15405698
> *Come on man you know our part of Texas does not roll like that. Lets not start the Arkansas  jokes......... J/K
> *


YUPP U RIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

60 rag pics coming soon! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 23 2009, 05:20 PM~15448545
> *60 rag pics coming soon!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2009, 09:55 PM~15449841
> *:cheesy:
> *


He wasted no time airing that out. The fucker told me to keep quiet about it. He hadn't even seen if the 60 rag had a vin on it and he told me he was buying it. lol. Can't stop that mafucca hustlin', he always into some shit from J.C.'s garage to the local swap meet.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 23 2009, 08:05 PM~15449928
> *He wasted no time airing that out. The fucker told me to keep quiet about it.  He hadn't even seen if the 60 rag had a vin on it and he told me he was buying it. lol.  Can't stop that mafucca hustlin', he always into some shit from J.C.'s garage to the local swap meet.
> *


NICCA GRINDIN 24/7.....I GUESS IT KEEPS HIM FROM HITTING UP THE TRAIN YARDS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

hit those yards! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 23 2009, 08:13 PM~15450004
> *hit those yards! :biggrin:
> *


COME DOWN AND WE CAN ALL PUT IN SOME WORK :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

motivation for a 60 rag build up.


----------



## lone star

60?


----------



## FiveNine619

That fool came up nasty


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 23 2009, 05:20 PM~15448545
> *60 rag pics coming soon!  :0  :0  :0
> *


:nono:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 23 2009, 05:20 PM~15448545
> *60 rag pics coming soon!  :0  :0  :0
> *


found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.

and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh: Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.  I was there first. 
































































the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2009, 09:20 PM~15450055
> *COME DOWN AND WE CAN ALL PUT IN SOME WORK :0
> *


ill be there in a week.


----------



## Douk




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: nice come up

:cheesy: :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 24 2009, 05:12 PM~15455703
> *ill be there in a week.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15455684
> *and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> *


*I HATE YOU...I WISH ALL THE BAD THINGS IN LIFE WOULD HAPPEN TO YOU AND ONLY YOU, AND AS I SIP MY SODA THAT I AM SURE SOMEBODY SPIT IN, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY FUCK ALL YOU ROTTEN MUTHAFUCKAS!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Oct 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15455814
> *I HATE YOU...I WISH ALL THE BAD THINGS IN LIFE WOULD HAPPEN TO YOU AND ONLY YOU, AND AS I SIP MY SODA THAT I AM SURE SOMEBODY SPIT IN, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY FUCK ALL YOU ROTTEN MUTHAFUCKAS!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miguel62

damn skim a 60 impala rag!!!! holy shit you luck bastard!!! lol!!!! good luck with the build cant wait to see how this one comes out!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

sell me the 60 ac vents


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD DEAL..SKIM... :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice come up


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 24 2009, 06:05 PM~15456008
> *damn skim a 60 impala rag!!!! holy shit you luck bastard!!! lol!!!! good luck with the build cant wait to see how this one comes out!!! :cheesy:
> *


Im not building this. Im just going to bolt it all back together so it looks complete again since it came with everything (except the seats)


----------



## God's Son2

good luck on the 60 Skim


----------



## regal ryda

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ASHY_LARRY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:32 PM~15456168
> *Im not building this. Im just going to bolt it all back together so it looks complete again since it came with everything (except the seats)
> *


TAKE YOUR TIME A SETTLEMENT MIGHT SETTLE IT


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15455684
> *and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> *


Haters hate.


----------



## TOPTHIS

2 cents that might help
adjust your doors just a touch higher than they need to be to acount for the weight of the door glass, trim etc.

good to meet you in vegas


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 07:32 PM~15456168
> *Im not building this. Im just going to bolt it all back together so it looks complete again since it came with everything (except the seats)
> *


let me get it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15455684-->
> 
> 
> 
> found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good man!! i want it lol :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:32 PM~15456168
> *Im not building this. Im just going to bolt it all back together so it looks complete again since it came with everything (except the seats)
> *


I got a front seat and my homie has the bottem to the rear seat


----------



## God's Son2

Hey Skim, I want to see you with a 58 through 64 impala collection


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 07:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that car is in good shape


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 24 2009, 08:41 PM~15456892
> *looks good man!! i want it lol :biggrin:
> I got a front seat and my homie has the bottem to the rear seat
> *


Lemme git dat


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2009, 12:10 AM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats an easy fix compared to hell bent. Nice 60 rag!


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 24 2009, 09:41 PM~15456892
> *looks good man!! i want it lol :biggrin:
> I got a front seat and my homie has the bottem to the rear seat*


Sup Skim ..... I think I have the back. Not shure it came with my 61.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15455684
> *
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> *


You know I went throught that with my ride and the guy told me the same thing I made a deal I'm keeping the deal


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 24 2009, 07:56 PM~15456979
> *Hey Skim, I want to see you with a 58 through 64 impala collection
> *


you shood try for that yourself :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

hell of a come up, solid as fuck. they're either way too fucked to mess with or way to high if you find them around here.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 05:22 PM~15456114
> *sell me the 60 ac vents
> *


my *****....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 24 2009, 09:18 PM~15457468-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme git dat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know it just hit me up and well work something out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 12:19 AM~15458754
> *Sup Skim ..... I think I have the back. Not shure it came with my 61.
> *


kinda the same thing on how my homie got the bottem. he got a 59-60 bottem with a 63 rag he got. he would trade for a 61-64 vert bottem


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 06:14 AM~15465522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BackBump61, *nigdawg*, SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2009, 10:25 AM~15467782
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BackBump61, nigdawg, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> :0
> *


thats my dawg :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 06:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean Rag came up with the loot just in time thanks for the 61 Impala window and other parts homie will make sure to do more business with you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 07:37 AM~15421144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gaping asshole. :rofl:
> *


 :0 A 14K ASSHOLE


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2009, 09:25 PM~15463447
> *you know it just hit me up and well work something out.
> kinda the same thing on how my homie got the bottem. he got a 59-60 bottem with a 63 rag he got. he would trade for a 61-64 vert bottem
> *


Can u tell me what these back seat goes to? It did fit right in place


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DIZZZZ----AMN Skim......CONGRATS, that muGG is Clean AZZ Fuck! I was three hours away and heard it through the grapevine that you had scooped this bad bitch up. Who was STEPPIN ON TOES, putem on BlaSSt...................might teach um some respect and manners! Eitherway it was COO meeting some of you L.I.L fellas out there at the swapmeet     :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

Man, nice find at the swapmeet brotha. Its a great foundation with a lots of extra goodies with it. One love homie.....the love of lowriding. Peace!


----------



## Texas Massacre

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, LOCO_64, Firefly


:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 27 2009, 06:31 AM~15478957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I THINK WE ROFL'N AT THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 06:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice find Skim! Haters will always be there. Keep up the good work bro. Mucho RESPECT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

any updates on the 61?


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Oct 26 2009, 09:51 PM~15475400
> *DIZZZZ----AMN Skim......CONGRATS, that muGG is Clean AZZ Fuck! I was three hours away and heard it through the grapevine that you had scooped this bad bitch up. Who was STEPPIN ON TOES, putem on BlaSSt...................might teach um some respect and manners! Eitherway it was COO meeting some of you L.I.L fellas out there at the swapmeet         :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 27 2009, 09:30 PM~15486435
> *:0
> *


x :0 :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP DOG ANY WORD ON THE FRONT CLIP


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Oct 26 2009, 09:51 PM~15475400
> *DIZZZZ----AMN Skim......CONGRATS, that muGG is Clean AZZ Fuck! I was three hours away and heard it through the grapevine that you had scooped this bad bitch up. Who was STEPPIN ON TOES, putem on BlaSSt...................might teach um some respect and manners! Eitherway it was COO meeting some of you L.I.L fellas out there at the swapmeet         :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: 























:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

cool old man i talk to him and he told me it's been spoken for but i still took his no. he told me there was two other guys in front of me


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15455684
> *found this 60 rag for sale yesterday at the swap meet in Ft Worth  and bought it. It actually looks a lot worse in pics than it really is. OG paint, has the hood and trunk lids. I never owned a 60 rag before but for the price, I just could not pass it up. It also came with a complete 60 hardtop 283 4 door impala with factory AC all thrown in the deal. extra bumpers, front clips, hoods, trim, og hubcaps. Has both vin and cowl tags, the top rack is there but not in the pics. Also came with all the convertible stainless including the stainless trim for the rear arm rests.
> All I took were these shitty cell phone pics.
> 
> and to the guys who were trying to offer more money after you knew I already had first dibs. You played yourselves. Even telling the old man that I was just gonna flip it so dont sell it to me :uh:  Hustle Hating at its finest. That old man told me his handshake meant a deal is a deal and he wasnt gonna sell it to you even when you tried to offer him double what he told me.   I was there first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 door was from New Mexico. Pretty solid car with factory AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :h5:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## TWEEDY

Nice find on the sixty skim.


----------



## Austin Ace

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1438785993.html
1961 Impala/ Biscayne parts (austin)





http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1438683039.html
chevy - $1250 (brady)
i have a 1961 chevy impala 4 door , no motor or trans , all chrome gd and int. complete....gd title


----------



## slo

damn that 60 got floors and all ....


----------



## vouges17

good find on that 60


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 29 2009, 11:04 PM~15506084
> *good find on that 60
> *


Hows yours coming? 
Havent checked your thread for a while.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Bump for that real shit....


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 30 2009, 02:38 AM~15511953
> *Hows yours coming?
> Havent checked your thread for a while.
> *



blocking the shit out of it, should be painted by the end of Nov :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2009, 02:17 PM~15515216
> *Bump for that real shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## AMB1800

dont know if this is a repost but heres some motivation


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 1 2009, 09:46 AM~15527352
> *dont know if this is a repost but heres some motivation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another one gone to japan


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 27 2009, 10:06 PM~15488553
> *:scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


SPEAK ON IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! M O T H E R F U C K E R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SUBLIMINALS ARE FOR BITCHMADE PUNK-MUTHAFUCKAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky

WHO'S RUNNIN THEIR YAPP ???!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 09:27 PM~15371357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS HAS LOST IT....AND THE LONG HORNS GET BUMPED TO NMBER 3 IN THE POLES... EVAN THE COUNTRY HATES TEXAS...
> *


i see this dude every morning. he works at a machine shop on ella st. in houston.....


----------



## ChevySSJunky

:uh: whaaaaaaahhhhht?...............whats up SKIM, u talkin shit, tryin to throw dirt on my name, runnin your yapp ALL LOW-PRO BEHIND THE SCENE ! Why else would these **** be droppin lame-ass subliminal messages??? First off, if you are or did you NEED to check your source homie! Either they fed you lies or you done bumped your fucken head. Dont ever speak on me without knowing FACTS, that hearsay shit dont fly in a Mans World.You dropped some comment bout some hatershit at the Swap Meet. I NOT KNOWING you were incuding me in that comment, replied "putem on blassst ........." ==== W O W ==== after putting two and two together, you must have been tellin your cheerleading fan-club through PMs I was included in the "GUYS" statement.

NEVER KICK UP DUST WITHOUT CLEARING THE AIR! SINCE YOU HAVE'NT CALLED ANYONE OUT BY DIRECTING THEM DARTS AT UM,I'M GONNA CLEAR === MY === ( i dont know bout the REST of them "GUYS" you were talkin shit bout ) NAME FROM THIS SHIT BY STATEING FACTS !!!! I'm just trippin out if you did talk shit, you had a couple of chances you could've hollered at me....... yOU LEFT THAT COMMENT ON SATURDAY..........MONDAY OR TUESDAY WE TRADED BOUT 5 or 6 PMs. The PMs were about the parts ( I am lookin for some CANADIAN BACONS / CANADIAN FRAMES and you hadsome you would sell me for $200. & etc....... ) you had for sale / 60-64. I on your topic replied bout a front clip for a sixty-four and some Duece parts. Now I REALIZE INSTEAD OF REPLYING TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC AND POSSIBLY RAISING AN EYEBROW OR TWO FROM YOUR PEOPLES, ( the same ones that you had just told I was a steppin on toes "hater" ) YOU PREFFERED TO HOLLER AT ME BEHIND THE SCENES. And the other chance you had was at the Swap Meet in PERSON when we met up to exchange hands ( from the Dallas/Ft. Worth Classified thread ).

OK lets see how the FUUUUHCK I STEPPED ON TOES AND WAS " HUSTLE HATING "???????

Saturday 12:00 noon time ( 2-hours away from La Grove ) I was communicating with CHRIS / DUNK420 thru text messages about setting up a time frame and meeting spot. In one of the text messages I said " I heard skim picked a rag 60 and that you had beat me to it " ( in a COO way, CAUSE HOW IN THE FUCK COULD HAVE BEEN SERIOUS IF I WAS NEVER THERE ), Chris responded " skim aint letting any rags him by " and I replied " coo...lettum know I said congrats " ( cause I knew he was your Boy ). So a place and time was set, I arrived at La Grove Hella late at about 2:00 / 2:30. I figured that shit would've been over considering Pomona winds down at about 12:00 over here and all the "GOOD SHIT" is gone by 7:00 ! So anyways.......... around that same time I ran into YOU at the old mans booth counting your feria, I went up to YOU and said CONGRATS I heard you were jumpin on this rag. You said " yeah... I'm just tryin to seal the deal" since you were counting cash, I walked away and asked another man...." DO YOU HAVE ANY STOCK 327 VALVE COVERS? " ( the flat top ones.......if anyone has them CHEAP i will buy )He said no, by that time I ran into Chris and his Pops, we talked about 1946 Chevy truck parts you came over and we all chit chatted and you said you were waiting on your boy to come with the rest of the funds. We all talked and bullshitted for ten minutes then we all wnet our seperate ways.

So I'm trippin skim......... how in the fuck does " he beat me to a Rag 60 " or "do you have any stock 327 vave covers" translate into: Please oh Please dont sell skim that car, I want ti so much! I wish and hope a lightening bolt would strike and kill him now..............???????? Or better yet .......why you never said nothin OR GOT AT ME DIRECTLY, WHETHER IN PERSON OR WHEN WE EXCHANGED PMS THIS WEEK!!!!

i GIVE IT TO YOU SKIM......you can build a hellofa clean azz Rag and have sick skillz, BUT U NEED TO WORK ON YOUR CHARACTER AND NEXT TIME DONT BE SO SOFT SPOKEN WHEN IT COMES TO CALLIN OUT NAMES!!!!!!!! AND DONT GIVE ME THAT "TAKIN THE HIGH ROAD SHIT".........CAUSE THAT SHIT =DONT= FLY ROUND HERE WHEN YOU TALK SHIT................ TALK SHIT AND SPEAK ON IT!!! YOU GOT ME TWISTED HOMIE !!!!...........................................................................................................................NUFF SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

peace my brotherz.


so canadian bacons are canadian frames?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15530709
> *:uh: whaaaaaaahhhhht?...............whats up SKIM, u talkin shit, tryin to throw dirt on my name, runnin your yapp ALL LOW-PRO BEHIND THE SCENE ! Why else would these **** be droppin lame-ass subliminal messages??? First off, if you are or did you NEED to check your source homie! Either they fed you lies or you done  bumped your fucken head. Dont ever speak on me without knowing FACTS, that hearsay shit dont fly in a Mans World.You dropped some comment bout some hatershit at the Swap Meet. I NOT KNOWING you were incuding me in that comment, replied "putem on blassst ........." ==== W O W ==== after putting two and two together, you must have been tellin your cheerleading fan-club through PMs I was included in the "GUYS" statement.
> 
> NEVER KICK UP DUST WITHOUT CLEARING THE AIR! SINCE YOU HAVE'NT CALLED ANYONE OUT BY DIRECTING THEM DARTS AT UM,I'M GONNA CLEAR === MY === ( i dont know bout the REST of them "GUYS" you were talkin shit bout ) NAME FROM THIS SHIT BY STATEING FACTS !!!! I'm just trippin out if you did talk shit, you had a couple of chances you could've hollered at me....... yOU LEFT THAT COMMENT ON SATURDAY..........MONDAY OR TUESDAY WE TRADED BOUT 5 or 6 PMs. The PMs were about the parts ( I am lookin for some CANADIAN BACONS / CANADIAN FRAMES and you hadsome you would sell me for $200. & etc....... ) you had for sale / 60-64. I on your topic replied bout a front clip  for a sixty-four and some Duece parts. Now I REALIZE INSTEAD OF REPLYING TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC AND POSSIBLY RAISING  AN EYEBROW OR TWO FROM YOUR PEOPLES, ( the same ones that you had just told I was a steppin on toes "hater" ) YOU PREFFERED TO HOLLER AT ME BEHIND THE SCENES. And the other chance you had was at the Swap Meet in PERSON when we met up to exchange hands ( from the Dallas/Ft. Worth Classified thread ).
> 
> OK lets see how the FUUUUHCK I STEPPED ON TOES AND WAS " HUSTLE HATING "???????
> 
> Saturday 12:00 noon time ( 2-hours away from La Grove ) I was communicating with CHRIS / DUNK420 thru text messages about setting up a time frame and meeting spot. In one of the text messages I said " I heard skim picked a rag 60 and that you had beat me to it " ( in a COO way, CAUSE HOW IN THE FUCK COULD HAVE BEEN SERIOUS IF I WAS NEVER THERE ), Chris responded " skim aint letting any rags him by " and I replied " coo...lettum know I said congrats " ( cause I knew he was your Boy ). So a place and time was set, I arrived at La Grove Hella late at about 2:00 / 2:30. I figured that shit would've been over considering Pomona winds down at about 12:00 over here and all the "GOOD SHIT" is gone by 7:00 ! So anyways.......... around that same time I ran into YOU at the old mans booth counting your feria, I went up to YOU and said CONGRATS I heard you were jumpin on this rag. You said " yeah... I'm just tryin to seal the deal" since you were counting cash, I walked away and asked another man...." DO YOU HAVE ANY STOCK 327 VALVE COVERS? " ( the flat top ones.......if anyone has them CHEAP i will buy )He said no, by that time I ran into Chris and his Pops, we talked about 1946 Chevy truck parts you came over and we all chit chatted and you said you were waiting on your boy to come with the rest of the funds. We all talked and bullshitted for ten minutes then we all wnet our seperate ways.
> 
> So I'm trippin skim......... how in the fuck does " he beat me to a Rag 60 " or "do you have any stock 327 vave covers" translate into: Please oh Please dont sell skim that car, I want ti so much! I wish and hope a lightening bolt would strike and kill him now..............???????? Or better yet .......why you never said nothin OR GOT AT ME DIRECTLY, WHETHER IN PERSON OR WHEN WE EXCHANGED PMS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> i GIVE IT TO YOU SKIM......you can build a hellofa clean azz Rag and have sick skillz, BUT U NEED TO WORK ON YOUR CHARACTER AND NEXT TIME DONT BE SO SOFT SPOKEN WHEN IT COMES TO CALLIN OUT NAMES!!!!!!!!  AND DONT GIVE ME THAT "TAKIN THE HIGH ROAD SHIT".........CAUSE THAT SHIT =DONT= FLY ROUND HERE WHEN YOU TALK SHIT................ TALK SHIT AND SPEAK ON IT!!! YOU GOT ME TWISTED HOMIE !!!!...........................................................................................................................NUFF SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



hey bro!wats good n la??

1st let me agin say thanks 4 going out ur way to hook the d f dub wit the felx plates at cost just cuz!!

next less i missed hela shit i think u missreading this alltogather!! 

he said that the old man was offered more money from sumbody and they tried to tell the old man that they should sell it to them and not skim cuz he was gona just flip it!!!

soooo less u did that!! witch by talking to and meeting u i dont think u did!!

then it ant directed to u at all!!! and to be honest i dont think skim knows who it is!! 

just wat the old man told him wen he came back 2 pay!!

just my 2 cents but u and skim r both good peps!! 

I THINK WAT WE HAVE HERE IS A FALURE 2 COMUNACATE!!

PEACE BROTHERS!!!

NOW LETS SEE SUM PROGRESS PIX SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15530709
> *:uh: whaaaaaaahhhhht?...............whats up SKIM, u talkin shit, tryin to throw dirt on my name, runnin your yapp ALL LOW-PRO BEHIND THE SCENE ! Why else would these **** be droppin lame-ass subliminal messages??? First off, if you are or did you NEED to check your source homie! Either they fed you lies or you done  bumped your fucken head. Dont ever speak on me without knowing FACTS, that hearsay shit dont fly in a Mans World.You dropped some comment bout some hatershit at the Swap Meet. I NOT KNOWING you were incuding me in that comment, replied "putem on blassst ........." ==== W O W ==== after putting two and two together, you must have been tellin your cheerleading fan-club through PMs I was included in the "GUYS" statement.
> 
> NEVER KICK UP DUST WITHOUT CLEARING THE AIR! SINCE YOU HAVE'NT CALLED ANYONE OUT BY DIRECTING THEM DARTS AT UM,I'M GONNA CLEAR === MY === ( i dont know bout the REST of them "GUYS" you were talkin shit bout ) NAME FROM THIS SHIT BY STATEING FACTS !!!! I'm just trippin out if you did talk shit, you had a couple of chances you could've hollered at me....... yOU LEFT THAT COMMENT ON SATURDAY..........MONDAY OR TUESDAY WE TRADED BOUT 5 or 6 PMs. The PMs were about the parts ( I am lookin for some CANADIAN BACONS / CANADIAN FRAMES and you hadsome you would sell me for $200. & etc....... ) you had for sale / 60-64. I on your topic replied bout a front clip  for a sixty-four and some Duece parts. Now I REALIZE INSTEAD OF REPLYING TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC AND POSSIBLY RAISING  AN EYEBROW OR TWO FROM YOUR PEOPLES, ( the same ones that you had just told I was a steppin on toes "hater" ) YOU PREFFERED TO HOLLER AT ME BEHIND THE SCENES. And the other chance you had was at the Swap Meet in PERSON when we met up to exchange hands ( from the Dallas/Ft. Worth Classified thread ).
> 
> OK lets see how the FUUUUHCK I STEPPED ON TOES AND WAS " HUSTLE HATING "???????
> 
> Saturday 12:00 noon time ( 2-hours away from La Grove ) I was communicating with CHRIS / DUNK420 thru text messages about setting up a time frame and meeting spot. In one of the text messages I said " I heard skim picked a rag 60 and that you had beat me to it " ( in a COO way, CAUSE HOW IN THE FUCK COULD HAVE BEEN SERIOUS IF I WAS NEVER THERE ), Chris responded " skim aint letting any rags him by " and I replied " coo...lettum know I said congrats " ( cause I knew he was your Boy ). So a place and time was set, I arrived at La Grove Hella late at about 2:00 / 2:30. I figured that shit would've been over considering Pomona winds down at about 12:00 over here and all the "GOOD SHIT" is gone by 7:00 ! So anyways.......... around that same time I ran into YOU at the old mans booth counting your feria, I went up to YOU and said CONGRATS I heard you were jumpin on this rag. You said " yeah... I'm just tryin to seal the deal" since you were counting cash, I walked away and asked another man...." DO YOU HAVE ANY STOCK 327 VALVE COVERS? " ( the flat top ones.......if anyone has them CHEAP i will buy )He said no, by that time I ran into Chris and his Pops, we talked about 1946 Chevy truck parts you came over and we all chit chatted and you said you were waiting on your boy to come with the rest of the funds. We all talked and bullshitted for ten minutes then we all wnet our seperate ways.
> 
> So I'm trippin skim......... how in the fuck does " he beat me to a Rag 60 " or "do you have any stock 327 vave covers" translate into: Please oh Please dont sell skim that car, I want ti so much! I wish and hope a lightening bolt would strike and kill him now..............???????? Or better yet .......why you never said nothin OR GOT AT ME DIRECTLY, WHETHER IN PERSON OR WHEN WE EXCHANGED PMS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> i GIVE IT TO YOU SKIM......you can build a hellofa clean azz Rag and have sick skillz, BUT U NEED TO WORK ON YOUR CHARACTER AND NEXT TIME DONT BE SO SOFT SPOKEN WHEN IT COMES TO CALLIN OUT NAMES!!!!!!!!  AND DONT GIVE ME THAT "TAKIN THE HIGH ROAD SHIT".........CAUSE THAT SHIT =DONT= FLY ROUND HERE WHEN YOU TALK SHIT................ TALK SHIT AND SPEAK ON IT!!! YOU GOT ME TWISTED HOMIE !!!!...........................................................................................................................NUFF SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wtf? I'm not in the private circle but I don't know where dude got all this from what I've read...lol


----------



## SoTexCustomz

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SoTexCustomz, Texas Massacre, Spanky,* Skim*, the GRINCH
any pics of your yard? its gotta look like an old junk yard by now :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15532095
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SoTexCustomz, Texas Massacre, Spanky, Skim, the GRINCH
> any pics of your yard? its gotta look like an old junk yard by now  :biggrin:
> *


he playin games....car probaly been done a cpl weeks now riding the back roads of Krum :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

All I can say is you say he needs to work on his character but me and allot of people on here can vouch for his character he is a good person and is always there to help some one out so you got that twisted. So stop blowing up a good topic with ALL that bull shit.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 1 2009, 09:49 PM~15532137
> *he playin games....car probaly been done a cpl weeks now riding the back roads of Krum :biggrin:
> *











:0 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 1 2009, 08:52 PM~15532171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15530709
> *:uh: whaaaaaaahhhhht?...............whats up SKIM, u talkin shit, tryin to throw dirt on my name, runnin your yapp ALL LOW-PRO BEHIND THE SCENE ! Why else would these **** be droppin lame-ass subliminal messages??? First off, if you are or did you NEED to check your source homie! Either they fed you lies or you done  bumped your fucken head. Dont ever speak on me without knowing FACTS, that hearsay shit dont fly in a Mans World.You dropped some comment bout some hatershit at the Swap Meet. I NOT KNOWING you were incuding me in that comment, replied "putem on blassst ........." ==== W O W ==== after putting two and two together, you must have been tellin your cheerleading fan-club through PMs I was included in the "GUYS" statement.
> 
> NEVER KICK UP DUST WITHOUT CLEARING THE AIR! SINCE YOU HAVE'NT CALLED ANYONE OUT BY DIRECTING THEM DARTS AT UM,I'M GONNA CLEAR === MY === ( i dont know bout the REST of them "GUYS" you were talkin shit bout ) NAME FROM THIS SHIT BY STATEING FACTS !!!! I'm just trippin out if you did talk shit, you had a couple of chances you could've hollered at me....... yOU LEFT THAT COMMENT ON SATURDAY..........MONDAY OR TUESDAY WE TRADED BOUT 5 or 6 PMs. The PMs were about the parts ( I am lookin for some CANADIAN BACONS / CANADIAN FRAMES and you hadsome you would sell me for $200. & etc....... ) you had for sale / 60-64. I on your topic replied bout a front clip  for a sixty-four and some Duece parts. Now I REALIZE INSTEAD OF REPLYING TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC AND POSSIBLY RAISING  AN EYEBROW OR TWO FROM YOUR PEOPLES, ( the same ones that you had just told I was a steppin on toes "hater" ) YOU PREFFERED TO HOLLER AT ME BEHIND THE SCENES. And the other chance you had was at the Swap Meet in PERSON when we met up to exchange hands ( from the Dallas/Ft. Worth Classified thread ).
> 
> OK lets see how the FUUUUHCK I STEPPED ON TOES AND WAS " HUSTLE HATING "???????
> 
> Saturday 12:00 noon time ( 2-hours away from La Grove ) I was communicating with CHRIS / DUNK420 thru text messages about setting up a time frame and meeting spot. In one of the text messages I said " I heard skim picked a rag 60 and that you had beat me to it " ( in a COO way, CAUSE HOW IN THE FUCK COULD HAVE BEEN SERIOUS IF I WAS NEVER THERE ), Chris responded " skim aint letting any rags him by " and I replied " coo...lettum know I said congrats " ( cause I knew he was your Boy ). So a place and time was set, I arrived at La Grove Hella late at about 2:00 / 2:30. I figured that shit would've been over considering Pomona winds down at about 12:00 over here and all the "GOOD SHIT" is gone by 7:00 ! So anyways.......... around that same time I ran into YOU at the old mans booth counting your feria, I went up to YOU and said CONGRATS I heard you were jumpin on this rag. You said " yeah... I'm just tryin to seal the deal" since you were counting cash, I walked away and asked another man...." DO YOU HAVE ANY STOCK 327 VALVE COVERS? " ( the flat top ones.......if anyone has them CHEAP i will buy )He said no, by that time I ran into Chris and his Pops, we talked about 1946 Chevy truck parts you came over and we all chit chatted and you said you were waiting on your boy to come with the rest of the funds. We all talked and bullshitted for ten minutes then we all wnet our seperate ways.
> 
> So I'm trippin skim......... how in the fuck does " he beat me to a Rag 60 " or "do you have any stock 327 vave covers" translate into: Please oh Please dont sell skim that car, I want ti so much! I wish and hope a lightening bolt would strike and kill him now..............???????? Or better yet .......why you never said nothin OR GOT AT ME DIRECTLY, WHETHER IN PERSON OR WHEN WE EXCHANGED PMS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> i GIVE IT TO YOU SKIM......you can build a hellofa clean azz Rag and have sick skillz, BUT U NEED TO WORK ON YOUR CHARACTER AND NEXT TIME DONT BE SO SOFT SPOKEN WHEN IT COMES TO CALLIN OUT NAMES!!!!!!!!  AND DONT GIVE ME THAT "TAKIN THE HIGH ROAD SHIT".........CAUSE THAT SHIT =DONT= FLY ROUND HERE WHEN YOU TALK SHIT................ TALK SHIT AND SPEAK ON IT!!! YOU GOT ME TWISTED HOMIE !!!!...........................................................................................................................NUFF SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Lol, the old man specifically told me that shit as soon as we got in his car to look at the car and on the real, I wasn't really trippin because he held the car for me like he said he would. As we and my homie were walking off, he said and his exact words were "do you know that guy at the space, meaning you. I said only from a website then he said "he was telling me I shouldn't sell it to you because you would just flip it." Which to me and to you or anybody else I would consider hustle hating. Also offering to buy the car for more. Now if this wasn't you then the old guy was making shit up but I don't know why dude would lie. On another note, if it wasn't you then fuck it, I will be a man about the situation and appologize here or in person but only I know what I was told to me and only you know what was said if you did tell him that. This being the reason I never specifically mentioned your name because at this point it was already done and I had the car so it didn't matter. 
Now im not going to sit and make up some bull shit out of thin air. And when a couple cats asked who I thought it was, my thoughts were that it was you. Does that make me wrong for atleast having an inkling after the person selling it told me that? Hell naw. 
Either way by the time u and I had pm'ed about parts it wasnt no big deal at that point, fools get crafty when they are trying to come up. Shit I probably have at some point but if you are wondering why I didn't mention it when we PMed, because I aint even trippin dog its not even worth making an issue out of now. The couple people I did tell asked and one I told that day. After we spoke on the frames I didnt trip so if you felt wronged or disrespected by what my conclusions came out to then I don't know what to tell you homie Im sure you would have felt the same thing if the roles were reversed.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Oct 26 2009, 09:51 PM~15475400
> *DIZZZZ----AMN Skim......CONGRATS, that muGG is Clean chill the fuck out homie*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 1 2009, 08:25 PM~15531895
> *hey bro!wats good n la??
> 
> 1st let me agin say thanks 4 going out ur way to hook the d f dub wit the felx plates at cost just cuz!!
> 
> next less i missed hela shit i think u missreading this alltogather!!
> 
> he said that the old man was offered more money from sumbody and they tried to tell the old man that they should sell it to them and not skim cuz he was gona just flip it!!!
> 
> soooo less u did that!!   witch by talking to and meeting u i dont think u did!!
> 
> then it ant directed to u at all!!!  and to be honest i dont think skim knows who it is!!
> 
> just wat the old man told him wen he came  back 2 pay!!
> 
> just my 2 cents but u and skim r both good peps!!
> 
> I THINK WAT WE HAVE HERE IS A FALURE 2 COMUNACATE!!
> 
> PEACE BROTHERS!!!
> 
> NOW LETS SEE SUM PROGRESS PIX SKIM :biggrin:
> *



Well Chris....... your very welcomed homie, I'm a coo, respectfull type muthafucka. If I was any bit shiesty kindof muthafucka or a side-----BUSTER, would'nt you think I would of posted those measely frames like EVERYBODY else chargin cats 60 for one set! But Naw homie I brought a stack with me on the fucken plane and hooked up with the majority of you boys at cost!!! Either way Chris.......REALLY ONLY YOU, YOUR POPS, ME And Skim know what went down!............after this shit, I guess I'm gonna have to holler at you for them Canadians :biggrin: ......................That last sentence of your reply were my exact thoughts until I read thru since my last reply...............


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 1 2009, 08:50 PM~15532144
> *All I can say is you say he needs to work on his character but me and allot of people on here can vouch for his character he is a good person and is always there to help some one out so you got that twisted. So stop blowing up a good topic with ALL that bull shit.
> *



Shut the fuck UPPP!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 1 2009, 10:26 PM~15532547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It aint really like that at all. Check it, I don't even know homeboy but thru PM's he seems like a cool dude. That's me being straight up. He's about his hustle same as me. Sometimes deals overlap and shit gets said and conclusions get drawn. I drew mine from what I was told directly to me so if that's wrong of me then so be it. If he didn't do or say those things then I owe the man an apology and keep it real but either way, at the end of the day shit happens and you can dwell on it or you can move on. Simple as that.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2009, 09:38 PM~15532653
> *It aint really like that at all. Check it, I don't even know homeboy but thru PM's he seems like a cool dude. That's me being straight up. He's about his hustle same as me. Sometimes deals overlap and shit gets said and conclusions get drawn. I drew mine from what I was told directly to me so if that's wrong of me then so be it. If he didn't do or say those things then I owe the man an apology and keep it real but either way, at the end of the day shit happens and you can dwell on it or you can move on.  Simple as that.
> *


thats real shit T, but I think from what I read.....its jus like Chris said "its more than likely a miscommunication"...

Squash that shit and get back to building cars so I can bum parts :biggrin:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2009, 09:06 PM~15532328
> *Lol, the old man specifically told me that shit as soon as we got in his car to look at the car and on the real, I wasn't really trippin because he held the car for me like he said he would. As we and my homie were walking off, he said and his exact words were "do you know that guy at the space, meaning you. I said only from a website then he said "he was telling me I shouldn't sell it to you because you would just flip it." Which to me and to you or anybody else I would consider hustle hating. Also offering to buy the car for more. Now if this wasn't you then the old guy was making shit up but I don't know why dude would lie. On another note, if it wasn't you then fuck it, I will be a man about the situation and appologize here or in person but only I know what I was told to me and only you know what was said if you did tell him that. This being the reason I never specifically mentioned your name because at this point it was already done and I had the car so it didn't matter.
> Now im not going to sit and make up some bull shit out of thin air. And when a couple cats asked who I thought it was, my thoughts were that it was you. Does that make me  wrong for atleast having an inkling after the person selling it told me that? Hell naw.
> Either way by the time u and I had pm'ed about parts it wasnt no big deal at that point, fools get crafty when they are trying to come up. Shit I probably have at some point but if you are wondering why I didn't mention it when we PMed, because I aint even trippin dog its not even worth making an issue out of now. The couple people I did tell asked and one I told that day. After we spoke on the frames I didnt trip so if you felt wronged or disrespected by what my conclusions came out to then I don't know what to tell you homie Im sure you would have felt the same thing if the roles were reversed.
> *



LOL..........that shit dont make sense homie. I take it he is an old man but unless I have a twin in Ft. Worth. I dont know how O'man was gonna pick me the wienner? Cause like I had just said in that long ass reply, ( which I dont feel like writting that much again ) I had just got there when I ran into you and Chris. Naw I dont Blame you at All ....... If some motherfuckers gonna step on my toes, I'ld call him out also! I just HAD to SPEAK ON ME when I feel shits getting sideways and I'm being put out there falsey! I'm not saying your makeing up a story, but more like you were directing it at the wrong Dude.Yeah I did feel disrespected thats why I had to stand up. It aint a issue with me anymore cause now I got that shit off my chest!


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2009, 09:38 PM~15532653
> *It aint really like that at all. Check it, I don't even know homeboy but thru PM's he seems like a cool dude. That's me being straight up. He's about his hustle same as me. Sometimes deals overlap and shit gets said and conclusions get drawn. I drew mine from what I was told directly to me so if that's wrong of me then so be it. If he didn't do or say those things then I owe the man an apology and keep it real but either way, at the end of the day shit happens and you can dwell on it or you can move on.  Simple as that.
> *



COO.....................................................likewise.................................................


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15532459
> *hell im laughin at this shit as well , and he gettin all but hurt cause people laughin , speak english and you wont get clowned on , thats what these cats are rolling bout , but you  tripping calling your self out and puttin your self on blast , chill the fuck out homie
> *


Naw ESE, I read between the lines and I'm not dumb or stupid! I'm from the WESSSS, and thats how I mean it! Your from the EASTCOAST and must speak BERRY BERRY GUD ENGLICH..............DICKK...............now proof read that and let me know my score! :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 1 2009, 11:23 PM~15533204
> *COO.....................................................likewise.................................................
> *


Its all good dog.


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 1 2009, 09:50 PM~15532811
> *thats real shit T, but I think from what I read.....its jus like Chris said "its more than likely a miscommunication"...
> 
> Squash that shit and get back to building cars so I can bum parts  :biggrin:
> *



WASSUP REGAL, i fucked around and missed my flight for driving all the way down there to Waco. Good lookin out on that Duece homie, stay up!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15533416
> *Its all good dog.
> *


post pics ***** we need to see some cars


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15530709
> *:uh: whaaaaaaahhhhht?...............whats up SKIM, u talkin shit, tryin to throw dirt on my name, runnin your yapp ALL LOW-PRO BEHIND THE SCENE ! Why else would these **** be droppin lame-ass subliminal messages??? First off, if you are or did you NEED to check your source homie! Either they fed you lies or you done  bumped your fucken head. Dont ever speak on me without knowing FACTS, that hearsay shit dont fly in a Mans World.You dropped some comment bout some hatershit at the Swap Meet. I NOT KNOWING you were incuding me in that comment, replied "putem on blassst ........." ==== W O W ==== after putting two and two together, you must have been tellin your cheerleading fan-club through PMs I was included in the "GUYS" statement.
> 
> NEVER KICK UP DUST WITHOUT CLEARING THE AIR! SINCE YOU HAVE'NT CALLED ANYONE OUT BY DIRECTING THEM DARTS AT UM,I'M GONNA CLEAR === MY === ( i dont know bout the REST of them "GUYS" you were talkin shit bout ) NAME FROM THIS SHIT BY STATEING FACTS !!!! I'm just trippin out if you did talk shit, you had a couple of chances you could've hollered at me....... yOU LEFT THAT COMMENT ON SATURDAY..........MONDAY OR TUESDAY WE TRADED BOUT 5 or 6 PMs. The PMs were about the parts ( I am lookin for some CANADIAN BACONS / CANADIAN FRAMES and you hadsome you would sell me for $200. & etc....... ) you had for sale / 60-64. I on your topic replied bout a front clip  for a sixty-four and some Duece parts. Now I REALIZE INSTEAD OF REPLYING TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC AND POSSIBLY RAISING  AN EYEBROW OR TWO FROM YOUR PEOPLES, ( the same ones that you had just told I was a steppin on toes "hater" ) YOU PREFFERED TO HOLLER AT ME BEHIND THE SCENES. And the other chance you had was at the Swap Meet in PERSON when we met up to exchange hands ( from the Dallas/Ft. Worth Classified thread ).
> 
> OK lets see how the FUUUUHCK I STEPPED ON TOES AND WAS " HUSTLE HATING "???????
> 
> Saturday 12:00 noon time ( 2-hours away from La Grove ) I was communicating with CHRIS / DUNK420 thru text messages about setting up a time frame and meeting spot. In one of the text messages I said " I heard skim picked a rag 60 and that you had beat me to it " ( in a COO way, CAUSE HOW IN THE FUCK COULD HAVE BEEN SERIOUS IF I WAS NEVER THERE ), Chris responded " skim aint letting any rags him by " and I replied " coo...lettum know I said congrats " ( cause I knew he was your Boy ). So a place and time was set, I arrived at La Grove Hella late at about 2:00 / 2:30. I figured that shit would've been over considering Pomona winds down at about 12:00 over here and all the "GOOD SHIT" is gone by 7:00 ! So anyways.......... around that same time I ran into YOU at the old mans booth counting your feria, I went up to YOU and said CONGRATS I heard you were jumpin on this rag. You said " yeah... I'm just tryin to seal the deal" since you were counting cash, I walked away and asked another man...." DO YOU HAVE ANY STOCK 327 VALVE COVERS? " ( the flat top ones.......if anyone has them CHEAP i will buy )He said no, by that time I ran into Chris and his Pops, we talked about 1946 Chevy truck parts you came over and we all chit chatted and you said you were waiting on your boy to come with the rest of the funds. We all talked and bullshitted for ten minutes then we all wnet our seperate ways.
> 
> So I'm trippin skim......... how in the fuck does " he beat me to a Rag 60 " or "do you have any stock 327 vave covers" translate into: Please oh Please dont sell skim that car, I want ti so much! I wish and hope a lightening bolt would strike and kill him now..............???????? Or better yet .......why you never said nothin OR GOT AT ME DIRECTLY, WHETHER IN PERSON OR WHEN WE EXCHANGED PMS THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> i GIVE IT TO YOU SKIM......you can build a hellofa clean azz Rag and have sick skillz, BUT U NEED TO WORK ON YOUR CHARACTER AND NEXT TIME DONT BE SO SOFT SPOKEN WHEN IT COMES TO CALLIN OUT NAMES!!!!!!!!  AND DONT GIVE ME THAT "TAKIN THE HIGH ROAD SHIT".........CAUSE THAT SHIT =DONT= FLY ROUND HERE WHEN YOU TALK SHIT................ TALK SHIT AND SPEAK ON IT!!! YOU GOT ME TWISTED HOMIE !!!!...........................................................................................................................NUFF SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



im not even gonna read all this shit

but you seem like an ignorant piece of shit 


first of all if you didnt do something then why so defensive with the long ass post and name dropping 

that makes you look guilty 2nd your intelligent manner of expressing yourself speaks words about YOUR charachter 

3rd "in a mans world" like youd ever do shit about anything to begin with :roflmao:

your noone to mention someones character


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 1 2009, 11:15 PM~15533112
> *LOL..........that shit dont make sense homie. I take it he is an old man but unless I have a twin in Ft. Worth. I dont know how O'man was gonna pick me the wienner? Cause like I had just said in that long ass reply, ( which I dont feel like writting that much again ) I had just got there when I ran into you and Chris. Naw I dont Blame you at All ....... If some motherfuckers gonna step on my toes, I'ld call him out also! I just HAD to SPEAK ON ME when I feel shits getting sideways and I'm being put out there falsey! I'm not saying your makeing up a story, but more like you were directing it at the wrong Dude.Yeah I did feel disrespected thats why I had to stand up. It aint a issue with me anymore cause now I got that shit off my chest!
> *



thats because your a dumbfuck


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2009, 10:39 PM~15533416
> *Its all good dog.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15533466
> *thats because your a dumbfuck
> *


OK DiCKHead.............and you probobly look like the same lame in your avatar!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Nov 2 2009, 12:08 AM~15533721
> *OK DiCKHead.............and you probobly look like the same lame in your avatar!
> *


good come back i bet it mustered all your brain power to come up with that


fucking simpleton


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 1 2009, 11:06 PM~15533699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click,Save


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*BIRD'S ACE, MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2009, 03:17 PM~15515216
> *Bump for that real shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKIM, GET YOUR HUSTLE ON!!!!!!! GETTING FADED BY HATERZ AIN'T THE WAY THIS BOOK WAS WRITTEN! ITS 365, 24-7, OPEN DOORS LIKE 7-11. 

BY THE WAY, WHERE'S MY GODAMN $$$$$ & PARTS? :angry:


----------



## BIG RED

Fuck I saw some new pages and thought new pics YES!!!!!

Only to be let down


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 2 2009, 03:31 PM~15538611
> *Fuck I saw some new pages and thought new pics YES!!!!!
> 
> Only to be let down
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 2 2009, 01:06 AM~15533699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea, i like it when its two different colors instead of the same old white cove :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 2 2009, 06:15 PM~15541416
> *yea, i like it when its two different colors instead of the same old white cove :uh:
> *


 :uh: the only thing you like is a double dong in your ass and mouff while reading the bible dangling bricks from your nipples


----------



## Guest




----------



## kandychromegsxr

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *kandychromegsxr, !?WHO?!, Mr. Andrew*, fortworthmex, LOWLYFE62


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 1 2009, 11:42 PM~15534051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIRD'S ACE, MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO!
> *



WOW that car is sexy! I love the dark blue in the trim


----------



## Money Mike

Whats up Skim! Jus droppin in to say :wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 2 2009, 02:31 PM~15538611
> *Fuck I saw some new pages and thought new pics YES!!!!!
> 
> Only to be let down
> *


hey Im doing a bunch of side stuff at the moment but I will be back with it in a bit. just trying to get some shit out the way.


----------



## Skim

just picked up a 63 this weekend. will clean it up and sell it soon hopefully.


----------



## Skim

and slowly reassembling the 60 also.





































should have the rack back on and all the stainless trim. I do need to find the long stainless for the sides. I have all the rest.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:01 PM~15544327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol u sneaky bastard


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 07:08 AM~15545235
> *and slowly reassembling the 60 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have the rack back on and all the stainless trim. I do need to find the long stainless for the sides. I have all the rest.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:01 PM~15544327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too bad we didn't get pics of that hungry ass bitch eating an apple while ordering a heart attack delux....trying to be all healthy and shit :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 3 2009, 09:07 AM~15547702
> *too bad we didn't get pics of that hungry ass bitch eating an apple while ordering a heart attack delux....trying to be all healthy and shit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 2 2009, 11:46 PM~15544936
> *Whats up Skim! Jus droppin in to say :wave:
> *


WAT UP T?? WE GET THAT DASH HOUSING TOOK APART YET


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 02:08 AM~15545235
> *and slowly reassembling the 60 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have the rack back on and all the stainless trim. I do need to find the long stainless for the sides. I have all the rest.
> *


ima call you ragtopskim for now on :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 12:01 AM~15545143
> *hey Im doing a bunch of side stuff at the moment but I will be back with it in a bit. just trying to get some shit out the way.
> *


No problem.Like I said saw all the pages and to see that the drama lama stopped in sucked.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 3 2009, 09:07 AM~15547702
> *too bad we didn't get pics of that hungry ass bitch eating an apple while ordering a heart attack delux....trying to be all healthy and shit :biggrin:
> *


That shit was driving Skim crazy. :roflmao: :roflmao: Too bad he didn't get a pic of someone almost falling out of the Hummer.


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 3 2009, 05:26 PM~15551886
> *That shit was driving Skim crazy.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Too bad he didn't get a pic of someone almost falling out of the Hummer.*


 :angry: 


O


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## Money Mike




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2009, 11:04 PM~15545195
> *just picked up a 63 this weekend. will clean it up and sell it soon hopefully.
> *


PICS!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2009, 11:41 PM~15545571
> *lol u sneaky bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 3 2009, 09:07 AM~15547702
> *too bad we didn't get pics of that hungry ass bitch eating an apple while ordering a heart attack delux....trying to be all healthy and shit :biggrin:
> *


I had it but the pic came out blurry...oh well it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 2 2009, 10:01 PM~15544327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 3 2009, 04:26 PM~15551886
> *That shit was driving Skim crazy.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Too bad he didn't get a pic of someone almost falling out of the Hummer.
> *


this hummer????? :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2009, 12:08 AM~15545235
> *and slowly reassembling the 60 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have the rack back on and all the stainless trim. I do need to find the long stainless for the sides. I have all the rest.
> *


say mayne i need that six foe next to it, was that the one out in iowa park?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15555810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL U SNEAKY BASTARD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 3 2009, 11:32 PM~15556120
> *say mayne i need that six foe next to it, was that the one out in iowa park?
> *


no. Haslet. Its sold already. Going to Ventura, Ca. Its super clean and rust free.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 3 2009, 11:09 PM~15555832
> *this hummer????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Texas Massacre, me and Garageartguy :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15554919
> *PICS!!!
> *


bucket. actually its not too bad. I will clean it up nice.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:14 AM~15557563
> *bucket. actually its not too bad. I will clean it up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i wish i had the cash to get it off you lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:14 AM~15557563
> *bucket. actually its not too bad. I will clean it up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean it up how?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 4 2009, 02:20 AM~15557586
> *Clean it up how?
> *


you'll see. a little elbow grease, CLR some polish and some hub caps! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 4 2009, 02:19 AM~15557583
> *damn i wish i had the cash to get it off you lol
> *


it wont be a lot. and its complete. interior and all.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 04:36 AM~15557625
> *it wont be a lot. and its complete. interior and all.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:08 AM~15557545
> *no. Haslet. Its sold already. Going to Ventura, Ca. Its super clean and rust free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



But there is one just like this one for sale in Iowa Park off of 281 going towards vernon i believe...it sits behind a fence.... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2009, 06:33 AM~15557937
> *:uh:
> *


stop lookin up to Deez Nutz


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 4 2009, 08:09 AM~15558162
> *But there is one just like this one for sale in Iowa Park off of 281 going towards vernon i believe...it sits behind a fence.... :cheesy:
> *


there used to be 2 in Iowa park, a 63 and a 64 in a field.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 4 2009, 07:09 AM~15558162
> *But there is one just like this one for sale in Iowa Park off of 281 going towards vernon i believe...it sits behind a fence.... :cheesy:
> *


Thats my uncles shit


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 09:40 AM~15559209
> *there used to be 2 in Iowa park, a 63 and a 64 in a field.
> *


My dad dont live to far from iowa park there used to be old cars sitting all over the place around that area.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP DOGGIE NEVER HEARD BACK FORM U BRO ON THE FRONT END I COULD USE THOSE MOTOR MOUNTS TOO HIT ME UP


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 4 2009, 12:44 PM~15560376
> *SUP DOGGIE NEVER HEARD BACK FORM U BRO ON THE FRONT END I COULD USE THOSE MOTOR MOUNTS TOO HIT ME UP
> *


Somebody workin on an Imp? :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Damn Skim, are you going to leave any of the old Impala's and Belair's out there for anyone else :0 .............j/k man, get your hustle on and get back on that badass rag!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 4 2009, 08:09 AM~15558162
> *But there is one just like this one for sale in Iowa Park off of 281 going towards vernon i believe...it sits behind a fence.... :cheesy:
> *


not anymore


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 4 2009, 12:06 PM~15560594
> *Somebody workin on an Imp? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:14 AM~15557563
> *bucket. actually its not too bad. I will clean it up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I need to go Back to Texas and get some more Impalas :biggrin: I was going out there about 6 years ago


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 02:35 AM~15557623
> *you'll see. a little elbow grease, CLR  some polish and some hub caps! :biggrin:
> *


You have too much money and time bro


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 4 2009, 11:28 AM~15560217
> *My dad dont live to far from iowa park there used to be old cars sitting all over the place around that area.
> *


Yup and there is a 61 bubble out there too!!!! :cheesy: but im not telling where :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

and heading to denton right now ..haha maybe i will see Skims impala on the way..lol jp im heading to San Gabriel Dr to be exact... :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 5 2009, 05:34 AM~15568330
> *Yup and there is a 61 bubble out there too!!!!  :cheesy: but im not telling where  :biggrin:
> *


I got an uncle that lives in iowa park he been living over there as long as i can remember every time i talk to them they tell me where theres alot of shit hiding :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

NICE SIXTRE.. :0


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 5 2009, 05:48 AM~15568368
> *I got an uncle that lives in iowa park he been living over there as long as i can remember every time i talk to them they tell me where theres alot of shit hiding :biggrin:
> *


Yea there r a lot of rides hidden....there is a 57 Belair 2 door hardtop out there too he wants 7000 and it runs but it has no Front seat.....


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 5 2009, 09:18 AM~15569664
> *Yea there r a lot of rides hidden....there is a 57 Belair 2 door hardtop out there too he wants 7000 and it runs but it has no Front seat.....
> *


On one of my dads leases out on the other side of holliday there is a 57 2 dr hrdtp flipped over on its side. Its a complete car minus the motor and trans


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

BUILD THAT ACE!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 5 2009, 02:19 PM~15572171
> *BUILD THAT ACE!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 5 2009, 04:19 PM~15572171
> *BUILD THAT ACE!!!!
> *


X58 ....






















oops wait its a 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up skim..what's good??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 06:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

:0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 08:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Latin Thug

Stolen 35 years ago....thought you might like to read!

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/11/06/califo...n.vw/index.html


Stolen 1965 Volkswagen van recovered after 35 years


LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- A 1965 Volkswagen van stolen 35 years ago in Spokane, Washington, was found by customs agents in shipping container in the Los Angeles port last month, a U.S. Customs and Border Protection official said.

The blue van, in pristine condition, was bound for Germany along with several vintage Volkswagens, Customs and Border Protection Port Director Todd Hoffman said.

The Arizona company that was shipping the van had no idea the vehicle was stolen from a Spokane, Washington, auto shop in 1974, Hoffman said.

Customs and Border Protection agents routinely run vehicle identification numbers through the National Insurance Crime Bureau database for all vehicles being loaded on ships for export, he said. They recover stolen vehicles about once a week, but they usually are high-end late-model luxury cars, he said.

While it was likely worth just a few hundred dollars when it was stolen, the VW is now valued at about $27,000, he said.

Allstate Insurance Company, which paid the original owner for the loss decades ago, now owns the van, he said.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 07:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!
> *


BAM!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 06:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!
> *


wut yall do change the name


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Nov 6 2009, 08:16 AM~15580425-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 6 2009, 08:55 AM~15580598
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 6 2009, 03:49 PM~15584654
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:28 PM~15587114
> *BAM!!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT BAM!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Nov 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15587593
> *wut yall do change the name
> *


IT'S A NEW CHAPTER BABY. THERE IS NOW TWO CHAPTERS OUT HERE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 06:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!
> *


  badass shot!


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 6 2009, 03:24 PM~15584972
> *Stolen 35 years ago....thought you might like to read!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/11/06/califo...n.vw/index.html
> Stolen 1965 Volkswagen van recovered after 35 years
> LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- A 1965 Volkswagen van stolen 35 years ago in Spokane, Washington, was found by customs agents in shipping container in the Los Angeles port last month, a U.S. Customs and Border Protection official said.
> 
> The blue van, in pristine condition, was bound for Germany along with several vintage Volkswagens, Customs and Border Protection Port Director Todd Hoffman said.
> 
> The Arizona company that was shipping the van had no idea the vehicle was stolen from a Spokane, Washington, auto shop in 1974, Hoffman said.
> 
> Customs and Border Protection agents routinely run vehicle identification numbers through the National Insurance Crime Bureau database for all vehicles being loaded on ships for export, he said. They recover stolen vehicles about once a week, but they usually are high-end late-model luxury cars, he said.
> 
> While it was likely worth just a few hundred dollars when it was stolen, the VW is now valued at about $27,000, he said.
> 
> Allstate Insurance Company, which paid the original owner for the loss decades ago, now owns the van, he said.
> *


haha i workk for Allstate maybe i will buy it now....lol! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 08:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish we had that shit, but no up here in sorry ass nebraska</span>*


----------



## 4pumpmonte

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 7 2009, 11:15 AM~15591459
> *<span style='color:green'>
> WHERE THERE IS A WILL THERE IS A WAY HOMIE  *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 5 2009, 02:19 PM~15572171
> *BUILD THAT ACE!!!!
> *


Give me some time homie  gonna try to do some more shit tomorrow on it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 6 2009, 04:24 PM~15584972
> *Stolen 35 years ago....thought you might like to read!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/11/06/califo...n.vw/index.html
> Stolen 1965 Volkswagen van recovered after 35 years
> LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- A 1965 Volkswagen van stolen 35 years ago in Spokane, Washington, was found by customs agents in shipping container in the Los Angeles port last month, a U.S. Customs and Border Protection official said.
> 
> The blue van, in pristine condition, was bound for Germany along with several vintage Volkswagens, Customs and Border Protection Port Director Todd Hoffman said.
> 
> The Arizona company that was shipping the van had no idea the vehicle was stolen from a Spokane, Washington, auto shop in 1974, Hoffman said.
> 
> Customs and Border Protection agents routinely run vehicle identification numbers through the National Insurance Crime Bureau database for all vehicles being loaded on ships for export, he said. They recover stolen vehicles about once a week, but they usually are high-end late-model luxury cars, he said.
> 
> While it was likely worth just a few hundred dollars when it was stolen, the VW is now valued at about $27,000, he said.
> 
> Allstate Insurance Company, which paid the original owner for the loss decades ago, now owns the van, he said.
> *


I saw that. Thats some crazy shit. I wonder whats gonna happen to it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2009, 07:54 AM~15580335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUTCHUKNOBOUTDATNICCA!!
> *


thats a bad bitch right there.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15587593
> *wut yall do change the name
> *


Brand New Chapter homie


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 5 2009, 03:19 PM~15572171
> *BUILD THAT ACE!!!!
> *


go play some baseball!!


----------



## Guest

Dam SKIM it was crazy seeing you out there today!!! The bus was looking dope.......some of the guys that saw me talking to you were like holy shit thats nice


----------



## Money Mike

Wassup Skim!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 8 2009, 05:20 PM~15599898
> *Wassup Skim!
> *


steadily putting that 60 rag together.





































slowly but surely.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

i see that fender is still laying around


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Nov 8 2009, 08:25 PM~15601482
> *i see that fender is still laying around
> *


the wrong side you need. sucks cause that one is pretty clean.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 09:20 PM~15601434
> *steadily putting that 60 rag together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely.
> *



Lookin good bro. Progress is always a good thing.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 07:20 PM~15601434
> *steadily putting that 60 rag together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely.
> *


its crazy and kinda funny that to get more money you gotta put the car together to make it look complete and who ever buys its is going to tear it right back about lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 8 2009, 11:30 PM~15603562
> *its crazy and kinda funny that to get more money you gotta put the car together to make it look complete and who ever buys its is going to tear it right back about lol
> *


yeah I know. The presentation factor I guess. Like Brent said, people just want to see it together. not a bunch of boxes of junk.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 02:20 AM~15601434
> *steadily putting that 60 rag together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely.
> *


Looking good,it should stay in the family, :biggrin: it looks kinda dirty San to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

damn everytime I see this to the top I'm thinking there's gonna be a painted car...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 9 2009, 01:20 AM~15604541
> *damn everytime I see this to the top I'm thinking there's gonna be a painted car...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 not yet homie its comin.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 9 2009, 12:46 AM~15604360
> *Looking good,it should stay in the family, :biggrin: it looks kinda dirty San to me. :biggrin:
> *


he was over here tonight and we were in discussion. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 02:54 AM~15604724
> *he was over here tonight and we were in discussion. :biggrin:
> *


yo skim keep that rag dont sell it be right behind you with the 59 rag homie will post pictures when I pick up hopefully soon trying to sell all my rides homie. :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15601434
> *steadily putting that 60 rag together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely.
> *



GOT DAM YOU CAME UP!!! DON'T SELL IT!!! SQUARE UP & BUILD THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

tell dirty to trade u for his honda.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Nov 9 2009, 05:10 AM~15605014
> *GOT DAM YOU CAME UP!!! DON'T SELL IT!!! SQUARE UP & BUILD THAT SHIT!!!
> *


Ricky you should scoop this 60 up from Tony.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 09:20 PM~15601434
> *steadily putting that 60 rag together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely.
> *



whats the price on this gonna be?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Nov 9 2009, 12:46 AM~15604360-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good,it should stay in the family, :biggrin: it looks kinda dirty San to me. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 01:54 AM~15604724
> *he was over here tonight and we were in discussion. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~ElcoRider~_@Nov 9 2009, 07:18 AM~15605392
> *tell dirty to trade u for his honda.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


HE DID ASK ME HOW MANY MILES I HAD ON IT. LOL!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Nov 9 2009, 07:18 AM~15605392
> *tell dirty to trade u for his honda.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


'the man ballin outta control'


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 09:10 AM~15605801
> *'the man ballin outta control'
> *


SOON VERY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 9 2009, 11:22 AM~15605880
> *SOON VERY SOON :biggrin:
> *


Get this money, bag this cabbage, pour that cup of cream, break that bread, slice that chedda, clock them ducketts, whats the haps with them snaps...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 09:41 AM~15606025
> *Get this money, bag this cabbage, pour that cup of cream, break that bread, slice that chedda, clock them ducketts, whats the haps with them snaps...
> *


THAT LITTLE GIECO STACK GONNA GET KIDNAPPED

AND IF THAT GEKKO AND THEM CAVEMEN WANT SOME THEY CAN GET ROLLED UP TOO.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15603582
> *yeah I know. The presentation factor I guess. Like Brent said, people just want to see it together. not a bunch of boxes of junk.
> *


i say fuk it!! bleed the brakes thro an old 283 and power glide in it and get it rolling!! sell it in driver condition and get 
moe money 
moe money 
moe money!! :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 02:58 AM~15604992
> *yo skim keep that rag dont sell it be right behind you with the 59 rag homie will post pictures when I pick up hopefully soon trying to sell all my rides homie. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 SNAP!


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 9 2009, 01:20 AM~15604541
> *damn everytime I see this to the top I'm thinking there's gonna be a painted car...
> *


X2 But the man is getting his hustle on.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 9 2009, 03:26 PM~15609719
> *X2 But the man is getting his hustle on.
> *


I have been working some sick ass schedules so my time is very linited these days not to mention all of the side tracked shit. It will get done one way or another trust me on that.


----------



## the509509pimp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 03:04 AM~15630593
> *I have been working some sick ass schedules so my time is very linited these days not to mention all of the side tracked shit. It will get done one way or another trust me on that.
> *


were waiting :uh:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 04:04 AM~15630593
> *I have been working some sick ass schedules so my time is very linited these days not to mention all of the side tracked shit. It will get done one way or another trust me on that.
> *




:0 I hear you


----------



## God's Son2

Skim, was the 60 a big block car?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

like the saying goes, good things cum to those who wait> make it look good skim, take your time bro


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 9 2009, 04:04 PM~15605770
> *whats the price on this gonna be?
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 12 2009, 03:45 AM~15641323
> *X2
> *


12k


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2009, 04:21 PM~15642751
> *12k
> *


For real?


----------



## gold rush

*Supp Skim?? gettin close dogg?? we're waiting patiently  :biggrin: *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 12 2009, 10:21 AM~15642751-->
> 
> 
> 
> 12k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WickedWizzard_@Nov 12 2009, 11:07 AM~15643163
> *For real?
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15638772
> *like the saying goes, good things cum to those who wait> make it look good skim, take your time bro
> *


Ummm what?? :around: :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 12 2009, 10:19 AM~15643307
> *Supp Skim?? gettin close dogg?? we're waiting patiently   :biggrin:
> *


Sup conrad, im going to be off work later this month to work on it for about a good solid week


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2009, 09:21 AM~15642751
> *12k
> *


Shit I wish I could get that kinda money for it.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2009, 08:58 PM~15648887
> *Shit I wish I could get that kinda money for it.
> *


60 the new 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 12 2009, 08:40 PM~15649367
> *60 the new 61 :biggrin:
> *


not even, I like the 60 but not that much :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15649367
> *60 the new 61 :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 13 2009, 03:40 AM~15649367
> *60 the new 61 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 12 2009, 06:58 PM~15648887-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I wish I could get that kinda money for it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can wit this fresh new seat lol. might have some more interior stuff coming monday if you need some door panels or somehting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15649367
> *60 the new 61 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 12 2009, 10:58 PM~15651918
> *not even, I like the 60 but not that much  :0
> *


shit i told someone on the phone today that called about my 61 that 61 was the new 59 thats why i wanted so much $$$


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15593306
> *go play some baseball!!
> *


lol... im done!!!its ur couisn turn


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Wizzard

To The Top for Hellbent.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

new project


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 16 2009, 05:55 AM~15677458
> *new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15665902
> *
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2009, 11:29 PM~15687755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass! should bring a pretty penny.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2009, 12:58 AM~15651918
> *not even, I like the 60 but not that much  :0
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2009, 11:28 PM~15687743
> *:0
> *


i true project though got it running yesturday and it came aqua and white frm factory... might throw some sprintstars on it lets see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2009, 11:58 PM~15651918
> *not even, I like the 60 but not that much  :0
> *


I'm still gonna have a talk with you about trying to replace the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2009, 12:29 AM~15687755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOH NICCA HOOK ME UP


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## the GRINCH

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 14 2009, 01:32 AM~15662126
> *you can wit this fresh new seat lol. might have some more interior stuff coming monday if you need some door panels or somehting
> shit i told someone on the phone today that called about my 61 that 61 was the new 59  thats why i wanted so much $$$
> *



I haven't seen it, but 10k isn't much to ask for a decent 61 rag. That's what I would pay. Too bad I didn't have 10k lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15719005
> *OOH NICCA HOOK ME UP
> *


I just got that Cashmans emblem the other day for $20. You know its gotta debut iat Cashman Center in Vegas for its first super show lol.

I took 2 weeks off from work so I could get some stuff done on my car after tomorrow. Now I can get moving again.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 AM~15712281
> *I'm still gonna have a talk with you about trying to replace the 59 :biggrin:
> *


aw shit, you finally wanna get off into a drop :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2009, 01:45 AM~15724229
> *I just got that Cashmans emblem the other day for $20. You know its gotta debut iat Cashman Center in Vegas for its first super show lol.
> 
> I took 2 weeks off from work so I could get some stuff done on my car after tomorrow. Now I can get moving again.
> *


they are tearing cashman center down...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2009, 08:24 AM~15724727
> *they are tearing cashman center down...
> *


IF THEY DON'T, BEST BELIEVE IT WILL GET TORN DOWN COME NEXT OCTOBER! :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2009, 02:45 AM~15724229
> *I just got that Cashmans emblem the other day for $20. You know its gotta debut iat Cashman Center in Vegas for its first super show lol.
> 
> I took 2 weeks off from work so I could get some stuff done on my car after tomorrow. Now I can get moving again.
> *


I KNEW TIME IT WAS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

whats new


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 20 2009, 04:45 PM~15730046
> *IF THEY DON'T, BEST BELIEVE IT WILL GET TORN DOWN COME NEXT OCTOBER! :0
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 23 2009, 12:01 AM~15749615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casey mears 61 rag
> *


----------



## 805MAC1961

Skim, whats up with some pics? I know i'm not the only one needing a fix?!?!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 01:03 AM~9020057
> *AM I HERRING YOU CORRECTLY? :0
> *


We need some HERRING up in this topic again.


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## Skim

like that grinch on the dash :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## Skim

shit i wish i had that much room in my shop.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hey skim, did you get my PM about that bracket? :biggrin:


----------



## TXRYDER

Thought you might like......this is at a body shop in 
Oak Cliff via Hawaii.....blurry cell phone pics....


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2009, 10:49 PM~15761699
> *shit i wish i had that much room in my shop.
> *


x61x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2009, 12:49 AM~15761699
> *shit i wish i had that much room in my shop.
> *


shit i wished i just had a shop lol


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 03:10 PM~15768669
> *shit i wished i just had a shop lol
> *


i just wish i had a shed so i can have room in my garage


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15768739
> *i just wish i had a shed so i can have room in my garage
> *


i got a shed but my car wont fit in there  :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## ShibbyShibby

hey I heard there was a 61 Rag being built somewhere in here? :dunno: 



Any new pics Skim?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 24 2009, 04:54 PM~15769800
> *hey I heard there was a 61 Rag being built somewhere in here?  :dunno:
> Any new pics Skim?
> *


thats a myth we only build VW's in here :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 23 2009, 09:47 PM~15761668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


English Bulldog?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 24 2009, 07:38 PM~15771493
> *English Bulldog?
> *


you would notice the dog of all things ya tree hugger....






j/k.... he is a fat lil fucker tho


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 23 2009, 06:11 PM~15756506
> *We need some HERRING up in this topic again.
> *


HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:17 PM~15772839
> *HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRINGBIRD!
> *


bullshit you know youd rather have a real enemy instead of a fake friend :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 24 2009, 09:38 PM~15771493
> *English Bulldog?
> *


yea she weighs 80 lbs , and wants to ride in every classic we have , no problem other than we have to pick her fat ass up and put her in the cars


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 23 2009, 11:49 PM~15761699-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit i wish i had that much room in my shop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 10:07 AM~15764941
> *x61x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x64ragx64hardtopsx61wagonx66chevyIIx58wagonx70vellevertx31chevyvertsxalltheotherbullshitthatsintheway
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15768669
> *shit i wished i just had a shop lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep it that way , get a shop the more junk you accumulate
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 24 2009, 05:17 PM~15768739
> *i just wish i had a shed so i can have room in my garage
> *


yea im getting ready to add another 40 foot to the shop now . plans are add on 40 foot , another paint booth , 3 or 4 more lifts , and a sewing room for interiors , then might get some shit done  , , maybe


----------



## osolo59




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 25 2009, 06:24 PM~15782091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol :roflmao:

I love that movie!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2009, 10:49 PM~15761699
> *shit i wish i had that much room in my shop.
> *


x63 :biggrin:


----------



## ASHY_LARRY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 25 2009, 09:40 PM~15784375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

HAPPY TURKEY DAY.............FROM STREETSTYLE CC


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 24 2009, 09:34 PM~15773044
> *yea she weighs 80 lbs , and wants to ride in every classic we have , no problem other than we have to pick her fat ass up and put her in the cars
> *


I have one too she weighs about 70 lbs I want to fatten her up a little. She puts her front paws in the car and looks at me so I have to pick the rest of her up and put her in there.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 24 2009, 09:40 PM~15773132
> *x64ragx64hardtopsx61wagonx66chevyIIx58wagonx70vellevertx31chevyvertsxalltheotherbullshitthatsintheway
> *


any pics of the 66 Chevy II


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 26 2009, 02:24 AM~15782091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 27 2009, 02:59 AM~15795980
> *any pics of the 66 Chevy II
> *


x66 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Nov 27 2009, 04:59 AM~15795980-->
> 
> 
> 
> any pics of the 66 Chevy II
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-J-RAY_@Nov 27 2009, 10:57 AM~15796623
> *x66 :biggrin:
> *


na not on my digital camera yet , its a true L79 car , number matching one owner , a tree fell on pass qtr in like 82 he went to dealer and bought nos qtrs and all exterior trim nos back in 82 , sat in his shop till bout 3 months ago , we doing full resto on it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 27 2009, 12:59 PM~15798061
> *na not on my digital camera yet , its a true L79 car , number matching one owner , a tree fell on pass qtr in like 82 he went to dealer and bought nos qtrs and all exterior trim nos back in 82 , sat in his shop till bout 3 months ago , we doing full resto on it
> *


 can wait to see it


----------



## HARDLUCK88

did skim get kidnapped by boxcar willie or sumthing?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2009, 04:45 AM~15724229
> *I just got that Cashmans emblem the other day for $20. You know its gotta debut iat Cashman Center in Vegas for its first super show lol.
> 
> I took 2 weeks off from work so I could get some stuff done on my car after tomorrow. Now I can get moving again.
> *


just about done now?


----------



## wired61

pics


----------



## wired61

LRM TOUR 2010

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada



Tony, when i come here,,im gonna have to stop by and check things out!!...if u dont mind...


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 29 2009, 05:49 PM~15814863
> *LRM TOUR 2010
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> Tony, when i come here,,im gonna have to stop by and check things out!!...if u dont mind...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 29 2009, 07:49 PM~15814863
> *LRM TOUR 2010
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> Tony, when i come here,,im gonna have to stop by and check things out!!...if u dont mind...
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

maybe i can meet all the Ft. Worth crew :biggrin: 

maybe set up another one of those cookouts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 29 2009, 08:49 PM~15814863
> *LRM TOUR 2010
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Indiana
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> Tony, when i come here,,im gonna have to stop by and check things out!!...if u dont mind...
> *


bring your ass up for that one^


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 29 2009, 09:17 PM~15816339
> *bring your ass up for that one^
> *


I just mapquested it...that ones not as far as i thought 11-1/2 hrs...hmmm...maybe


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 29 2009, 06:02 PM~15814939
> *maybe i can meet all the Ft. Worth crew :biggrin:
> 
> maybe set up another one of those cookouts :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

It was fun kicking it with NORTH TEXAS and Allen and derek over the weekend.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Yo skim thanks for the help on the 62 impala parts by the way I sold my 64 impala ss 4 speed so I wont need the back end of the red 64 you have thanks anyways I am getting ready to bring the 59 impala rag top 1962 impala rag and 1966 impala rag to foros soon need to make several trips up north to pick up also i bought a 65 ss rag from d town just need one more rag to complete my collection my favorite year the 61 Impala maybe i wil get it from someone close to home I hope. :h5: keep up th egood work on the 61 rag holla at me at anytime


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 29 2009, 11:08 PM~15818728
> *It was fun kicking it with NORTH TEXAS and Allen and derek over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 29 2009, 08:02 PM~15814939
> *maybe i can meet all the Ft. Worth crew :biggrin:
> 
> maybe set up another one of those cookouts :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Fuckin around and smashed in ya frontend, DADE COUNTY STYLE.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 10:52 AM~15820425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin around and smashed in ya frontend, DADE COUNTY STYLE.
> *


I cant believe he wants the 3K for that :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 29 2009, 11:26 PM~15816479
> *I just mapquested it...that ones not as far as i thought 11-1/2 hrs...hmmm...maybe
> *


word, it's about 2 hours north of where I live but I can make it in an hour and a half.


----------



## Austin Ace

:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 06:12 AM~15819988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 AM~15820425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin around and smashed in ya frontend, DADE COUNTY STYLE.
> *


:tears:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 30 2009, 01:04 PM~15822424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> :angry:
> :angry:
> :angry:
> *


Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other. 
I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 07:10 PM~15837381
> *Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other.
> I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 09:10 PM~15837381
> *Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other.
> I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.
> *


----------



## Skim

its all good, I will still have my hands in it, hes taking care of all the paintwork, striping and buffing etc then the hydro install and hes also willing to help me complete the car for vegas if we can.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 10:16 PM~15838231
> *its all good, I will still have my hands in it, hes taking care of all the paintwork, striping and buffing etc then the hydro install and hes also willing to help me complete the car for vegas if we can.
> *


Good Luck brother! Hope everything works out


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 07:10 PM~15837381
> *Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other.
> I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.
> *


GET THAT CASHMAN'S TAG READY! :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 08:10 PM~15837381
> *Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other.
> I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.
> *


this fool trippin , that car is in n.c. now at someone elses shop :biggrin: like i said skim i will send you updated pics :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 06:10 PM~15837381
> *Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other.
> I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.
> *


   Bro real talk I think its a good move, A&m get down and do dam good work. on another note from where the car is now from where it was you should be dam proud of yourself. You did what a lot of people would never had done. I know that you will still have your hands on HELL BENT through the rest of the build. But I understand why you are sending it to A&M and back 100% bro. I cant wait until they start working on it  VEGAS HERE WE COME


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 2 2009, 12:18 AM~15841483
> *    Bro real talk I think its a good move, A&m get down and do dam good work. on another note from where the  car is now from where it was you should be dam proud of yourself. You did what a lot of people would never had done. I know that you will still have your hands on HELL BENT through the rest of the build. But I understand why you are sending it to A&M and back 100% bro. I cant wait until they start working on it   VEGAS HERE WE COME
> *


thanks johnny. u know the biz. it dont stop.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 01:08 AM~15841947
> *thanks johnny. u know the biz. it dont stop.
> *


AND WE AIN'T SLEEPIN EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 03:08 AM~15841947
> *thanks johnny. u know the biz. it dont stop.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks like a croc-out to me


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 12:08 AM~15841947
> *thanks johnny. u know the biz. it dont stop.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 2 2009, 02:52 AM~15842633
> *AND WE AIN'T SLEEPIN EITHER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

we all know you wanted to finish it yourself but if you work doesn't provide you with the time but it does provide you with the money, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 2 2009, 06:31 AM~15842804-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 2 2009, 07:33 AM~15842948
> *Looks like a croc-out to me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I aint herring that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 2 2009, 08:08 AM~15843110
> *we all know you wanted to finish it yourself but if you work doesn't provide you with the time but it does provide you with the money, you gotta do what you gotta do.
> *


x61 and if I didnt love this car so much I would be stubborn and who knows when I would have the time to finish it, dont get me wrong, I will be involved with working on it still, I just have a good team to help me finish it now and I am fortunate at this time with whats been going on with the economy that I can manage to do it like that.


----------



## THE_STIG

All you fuck with is rags? No dome lights needed....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 2 2009, 09:33 AM~15842948
> *Looks like a croc-out to me
> *


Croc-o-shit is what this is....


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 2 2009, 01:18 AM~15841483
> *    Bro real talk I think its a good move, A&m get down and do dam good work. on another note from where the  car is now from where it was you should be dam proud of yourself. You did what a lot of people would never had done. I know that you will still have your hands on HELL BENT through the rest of the build. But I understand why you are sending it to A&M and back 100% bro. I cant wait until they start working on it   VEGAS HERE WE COME
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ......dam I guess my caddy's gonna be sittin a lil longer :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2009, 09:20 AM~15844058
> *Croc-o-shit is what this is....
> *


Im with you brotha :biggrin: so I'll be sendin the bully to you for the re make when I do it


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 06:10 PM~15837381
> *Its official, I hate to say it but I havent had much progress and its been killing me since I have been so busy lately but I made the decision today to drop my car off at A&M Customs to finish the body and paint and install and hardline the 2 pump set up. Arelio came by today to check out the car and he was willing to take on the mission. I wanted to finish and paint it myself but sometimes as busy as I have been these days, I had to make the decision but I think its for the best for now because I have to finish it one way or the other.
> I really like their work and they have built a few show cars that debut at Vegas so he knows what I expect. So its still gonna continue and I will still post updates.
> *


A&M CUSTOMS THEY GET DOWN ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:  CANT WAIT DOGG....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky

whatever it takes to get this thing painted...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15847129
> *A&M CUSTOMS THEY GET DOWN ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:    CANT WAIT DOGG....
> *


yeah me neither. I just want to keep it moving ya know.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 08:16 PM~15838231
> *its all good, I will still have my hands in it, hes taking care of all the paintwork, striping and buffing etc then the hydro install and hes also willing to help me complete the car for vegas if we can.
> *


Ya and don't go running by next year........... :0 The A&M boys are gonna help you Get-R-dun!

Make plenty of trips and take plenty of pics!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 09:05 AM~15843366
> *:uh:  :uh:
> I aint herring that
> x61 and if I didnt love this car so much I would be stubborn and who knows when I would have the time to finish it, dont get me wrong, I will be involved with working on it still, I just have a good team to help me finish it now and I am fortunate at this time with whats been going on with the economy that I can manage to do it like that.
> *


Plus now you can put some werk into "Heaven Sent" or your barn door.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 2 2009, 05:49 PM~15848904
> *Plus now you can put some werk into "Heaven Sent" or your barn door.
> *


heaven sent is gone , or will be on a transporter shortly :biggrin: :biggrin: it will be getting built as well but not in krum , hard to say what this fool gots up his sleeve :0


----------



## 68rida

Good luck can't wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 03:56 PM~15849002
> *heaven sent is gone , or will be on a transporter shortly  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it will be getting built as well but not in krum , hard to say what this fool gots up his sleeve  :0
> *


you buy it??


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2009, 04:56 PM~15849002
> *heaven sent is gone , or will be on a transporter shortly  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it will be getting built as well but not in krum , hard to say what this fool gots up his sleeve  :0
> *


I smell some herring afoot :dunno:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 11:05 AM~15843366
> *Only Hoggs roll D's.
> 
> 61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
> 61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
> 60 Rag 'The Come Up'
> 64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!
> 
> '61 Rag Builders'
> 
> My 61 Rag Impala Build Up
> 
> "I am not from here, Im from the planet of get low..." Doc
> *



Only skim knows right now


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 2 2009, 08:13 PM~15847129
> *A&M CUSTOMS THEY GET DOWN ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:    CANT WAIT DOGG....
> *


X2 can't wait skim don't listen to the haters do what you gotts do to get it done.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Dec 2 2009, 06:27 PM~15849372-->
> 
> 
> 
> you buy it??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant really say , i will call you about it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-58 Del-pala_@Dec 2 2009, 07:59 PM~15850584
> *Only skim knows right now
> *


there is other people that know as well , and yes his sig says its sold , only he can change that


----------



## God's Son2

it is a "transgression" that this car has not been built yet


----------



## Mr. Andrew

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 02:39 PM~15848149
> *yeah me neither. I just want to keep it moving ya know.
> *


Whats up homies, I've been following your build looks good. I have a 60 El Camino that I'm working on getting rid of and may have it sold, but I noticed in one of your pics you were in some sort of wrecking yard that had some El Caminos. I need both quarters and the ones in the pics looked good. The guy that is buying mine lives in Phoenix and maybe he can buy those quarters? Can you let me know were that place is. Thanks


----------



## Royalty

Arelio will take care of business. :thumbsup:


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 2 2009, 08:39 PM~15853023
> *it is a "transgression" that this car has not been built yet
> *


For Shizzle


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yo skim so far you did a badass job would of liked you to finish it up but hey u a bizzy man i feel ya but im proud of you homie :tears: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 04:05 PM~15843366
> *x61 and if I didnt love this car so much I would be stubborn and who knows when I would have the time to finish it, dont get me wrong, I will be involved with working on it still, I just have a good team to help me finish it now and I am fortunate at this time with whats been going on with the economy that I can manage to do it like that.
> *


As long as its being built like you wanted it in the first place. 
And dont forget to keep this topic alive with updates.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2009, 10:20 AM~15844058
> *Croc-o-shit is what this is....
> *


Wa-da-tah.......

Skim got his dillies on a peppatain!!

After A&M done with it he's gonna sine your pitty on the runny kine.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15853023
> *it is a "transgression" that this car has not been built yet
> *


trans·gres·sion (trns-grshn, trnz-)
n.
1. A violation of a law, command, or duty: "The same transgressions should be visited with equal severity on both man and woman" (Elizabeth Cady Stanton). See Synonyms at breach.
2. The exceeding of due bounds or limits.
3. A relative rise in sea level resulting in deposition of marine strata over terrestrial strata.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I don't see why people trip,almost all low lows out there have had something done some where.I'm sure most don't do there own chrome or make there own pumps,or build there own engines.Skims done way more then many on this 61 but like everyone else somethings need to be done by someone else.As long as it's your ideas and your hands help on it it's still your build.Just what i think.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 01:26 PM~15858064
> *I don't see why people trip,almost all low lows out there have had something done some where.I'm sure most don't do there own chrome or make there own pumps,or build there own engines.Skims done way more then many on this 61 but like everyone else somethings need to be done by someone else.As long as it's your ideas and your hands help on it it's still your build.Just what i think.
> *


I agree 100%, it blew my mind that someone would tackle a car like this. I showed the build to my supervisor at work and he walked up to me later that day and said "I went through the whole topic from beginning to where he's at now and dude is no joke, I don't know many people with the balls to try to rebuild something like that."

Just keep us all updated, this build along with a few others have helped a lot of people with their projects.


----------



## A&mCustoms

just want to thank skim for trusting me and my crew with the task of to finishing up "HELL BENT" .also thanks for everybody's positive attitude and support with his decision.
we are looking forward to completing this build..and skim will definitly have a hand in it
we will be working with skim 100% to help him achieve his goal of building a badass ride.if all goes well i see this ride being at super show.
so stay tuned for future updates and pics. cause i no skim is a picture takin mufuka :biggrin: so once again thanks for the support and belief in A&M customs  








:biggrin: shameless plug: We here at A&M not only do famous peoples cars "skim"...we also do the average joe so if you need help with your build or future project feel free to contact me at 8175328013 or you can hit us up here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504331


p.s and for all tha hoes we'll service yall to :nicoderm:

-aurelio garcia


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 2 2009, 10:11 PM~15853520
> *Arelio will take care of business.  :thumbsup:
> *


 thank you sir...hows everything going up there?its been a while


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15847129
> *A&M CUSTOMS THEY GET DOWN ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:    CANT WAIT DOGG....
> *


you already no...bring the 63 ill do the roof too :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 2 2009, 04:27 PM~15849372
> *you buy it??
> *


GT


----------



## A&mCustoms

looks lik this ****** tryin to do tha scarecrow,or poplockin n shit


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 01:29 PM~15858778
> *just want to thank skim for trusting me and my crew with the task of to finishing up "HELL BENT" .also thanks for everybody's positive attitude and support with his decision.
> we are looking forward to completing this build..and skim will definitly have a hand in it
> we will be working with skim 100% to help him achieve his goal of building a badass ride.if all goes well i see this ride being at super show.
> so stay tuned for future updates and pics. cause i no skim is a picture takin mufuka :biggrin: so once again thanks for the support and belief in A&M customs
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    shameless plug:  We here at A&M not only do famous peoples cars "skim"...we also do the average joe so if you need help with your build or future project feel free to contact me at 8175328013 or you can hit us up here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504331
> p.s and for all tha hoes we'll service yall to :nicoderm:
> 
> -aurelio garcia
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 01:26 PM~15858064
> *I don't see why people trip,almost all low lows out there have had something done some where.I'm sure most don't do there own chrome or make there own pumps,or build there own engines.Skims done way more then many on this 61 but like everyone else somethings need to be done by someone else.As long as it's your ideas and your hands help on it it's still your build.Just what i think.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## midwestcoast

DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE :0


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by wired61+Dec 1 2009, 06:17 PM~15837476-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 06:53 PM~15837932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15838851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET THAT CASHMAN'S TAG READY! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15860187
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: :dunno: :twak: :uh:Why do you care what this man does with HIS ride? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 3 2009, 05:59 PM~15858423
> *I agree 100%, it blew my mind that someone would tackle a car like this. I showed the build to my supervisor at work and he walked up to me later that day and said "I went through the whole topic from beginning to where he's at now and dude is no joke, I don't know many people with the balls to try to rebuild something like that."
> 
> Just keep us all updated, this build along with a few others have helped a lot of people with their projects.
> *


Thankyou. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15858778
> *just want to thank skim for trusting me and my crew with the task of to finishing up "HELL BENT" .also thanks for everybody's positive attitude and support with his decision.
> we are looking forward to completing this build..and skim will definitly have a hand in it
> we will be working with skim 100% to help him achieve his goal of building a badass ride.if all goes well i see this ride being at super show.
> so stay tuned for future updates and pics. cause i no skim is a picture takin mufuka :biggrin: so once again thanks for the support and belief in A&M customs
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    shameless plug:  We here at A&M not only do famous peoples cars "skim"...we also do the average joe so if you need help with your build or future project feel free to contact me at 8175328013 or you can hit us up here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504331
> p.s and for all tha hoes we'll service yall to :nicoderm:
> 
> -aurelio garcia
> *


man im glad. You putting Ft Worth on the map.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 3 2009, 10:59 AM~15858423
> *I agree 100%, it blew my mind that someone would tackle a car like this. I showed the build to my supervisor at work and he walked up to me later that day and said "I went through the whole topic from beginning to where he's at now and dude is no joke, I don't know many people with the balls to try to rebuild something like that."
> 
> Just keep us all updated, this build along with a few others have helped a lot of people with their projects.
> *



You know 20, 25 years ago that car would have been thrown away and crushed. Now-a-days cars like that are WAY too hard to find. I give it up to Skim, I would have done the same thing. Guys need to save these cars. What's it gonna be like 10 or 15 years from now when somebody wants to build a 61 rag? If we'll even be able to find one. After my 64 is done I want to build a 61 rag... what the hell am I gonna find up here in Canada lol?

Skim find me a rag! :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 11:37 AM~15858899
> *you already no...bring the 63 ill do the roof too :biggrin:
> *


for free.. :0


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 02:39 PM~15848149
> *yeah me neither. I just want to keep it moving ya know.
> *


yupp :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 12:26 AM~15866287
> *man im glad. You putting Ft Worth on the map.
> *


*REAL TALK RITE HERE!!  *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 11:26 AM~15858064
> *I don't see why people trip,almost all low lows out there have had something done some where.I'm sure most don't do there own chrome or make there own pumps,or build there own engines.Skims done way more then many on this 61 but like everyone else somethings need to be done by someone else.As long as it's your ideas and your hands help on it it's still your build.Just what i think.
> *


I don't anyone is trippin on him taking to the shop . It's probably more the fact that he has done so much on his own why not just finish it is more likely what they are saying? i know he wants to get the Vert out and back his decision 100%


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 4 2009, 07:51 AM~15868658
> *I don't anyone is trippin on him taking to the shop . It's probably more the fact that he has done so much on his own why not just finish it is more likely what they are saying? i know he wants to get the Vert out and back his decision 100%
> *


x61


----------



## bichkikr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2009, 08:05 PM~14498113
> *a little dusty but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rookie question here. in this pic, on the side of the frame, to the right...there's usually a litlte bracket on the outside of the frame...at least there is on a 63-64...and i notice its not on yours. can you tell me what that bracket is for?? obviously its not needed...but just wanna make sure. thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 11:29 AM~15858778
> *just want to thank skim for trusting me and my crew with the task of to finishing up "HELL BENT" .also thanks for everybody's positive attitude and support with his decision.
> we are looking forward to completing this build..and skim will definitly have a hand in it
> we will be working with skim 100% to help him achieve his goal of building a badass ride.if all goes well i see this ride being at super show.
> so stay tuned for future updates and pics. cause i no skim is a picture takin mufuka :biggrin: so once again thanks for the support and belief in A&M customs
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    shameless plug:  We here at A&M not only do famous peoples cars "skim"...we also do the average joe so if you need help with your build or future project feel free to contact me at 8175328013 or you can hit us up here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504331
> p.s and for all tha hoes we'll service yall to :nicoderm:
> 
> -aurelio garcia
> *


Can't wait to see it done!!! Is he taking a break to knock out the new 60 RAG?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  61


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Dec 5 2009, 01:22 AM~15877527
> *rookie question here.  in this pic, on the side of the frame, to the right...there's usually a litlte bracket on the outside of the frame...at least there is on a 63-64...and i notice its not on yours.  can you tell me what that bracket is for??  obviously its not needed...but just wanna make sure.  thanks in advance for the info.
> *


brake line holder


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15858778
> *just want to thank skim for trusting me and my crew with the task of to finishing up "HELL BENT" .also thanks for everybody's positive attitude and support with his decision.
> we are looking forward to completing this build..and skim will definitly have a hand in it
> we will be working with skim 100% to help him achieve his goal of building a badass ride.if all goes well i see this ride being at super show.
> so stay tuned for future updates and pics. cause i no skim is a picture takin mufuka :biggrin: so once again thanks for the support and belief in A&M customs
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    shameless plug:  We here at A&M not only do famous peoples cars "skim"...we also do the average joe so if you need help with your build or future project feel free to contact me at 8175328013 or you can hit us up here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504331
> p.s and for all tha hoes we'll service yall to :nicoderm:
> 
> -aurelio garcia
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2009, 01:01 AM~15865959
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :twak:  :uh:Why do you care what this man does with HIS ride? :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 5 2009, 04:13 PM~15879469
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 5 2009, 04:56 PM~15881281
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Not cool homie I really wanted that rag you should have hit me up first to keep that rag in texas but o well you got some grip for it thats what it is all about will need to find it somewhere else need it for my rag collection 59 impala rag 62 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag 1967 impala rag only one left the 1961 impala rag cool. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884181
> *Not cool homie I really wanted that rag you should have hit me up first to keep that rag in texas but o well you got some grip for it thats what it is all about will need to find it somewhere else need it for my rag collection 59 impala rag 62 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag 1967 impala rag  only one left the 1961 impala rag cool.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


fool please. You waned to offer me 4000 :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 12:07 AM~15884374
> *fool please. You waned to offer me 4000 :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Nice, when you paid like $6000.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884181
> *Not cool homie I really wanted that rag you should have hit me up first to keep that rag in texas but o well you got some grip for it thats what it is all about will need to find it somewhere else need it for my rag collection 59 impala rag 62 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag 1967 impala rag  only one left the 1961 impala rag cool.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:|


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 5 2009, 10:39 PM~15884181
> *Not cool homie I really wanted that rag you should have hit me up first to keep that rag in texas but o well you got some grip for it thats what it is all about will need to find it somewhere else need it for my rag collection 59 impala rag 62 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag 1967 impala rag  only one left the 1961 impala rag cool.  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

thats cool homies I will find one allready built so i dont have to start it as a project haha. yall see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2009, 11:07 PM~15884374
> *fool please. You waned to offer me 4000 :uh:
> *


thats what is worth to me $4,000 i guess i wll pull out my 401 k plan sometime to buy me a clean ass 61 rag top no projects for me anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 08:14 AM~15886888
> *thats what is worth to me $4,000 i guess i wll pull out my 401 k plan sometime to buy me a clean ass 61 rag top no projects for me anymore.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 cash out all those other cars and get a nicer car. At some point that's what we all do.


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 10:07 AM~15887024
> *:0 :0 cash out all those other cars and get a nicer car. At some point that's what we all do.
> *


X 2 well said!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

i dont care who finishes this car - just get that bitch on the road. :biggrin: 

sup skim!


----------



## lone star

more money than time - words of a richman


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Whats up Skim howya been


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Dec 6 2009, 09:11 AM~15886878-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool homies I will find one allready built so i dont have to start it as a project haha. yall see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 09:14 AM~15886888
> *thats what is worth to me $4,000 i guess i wll pull out my 401 k plan sometime to buy me a clean ass 61 rag top no projects for me anymore.  :biggrin:
> *





Nikka Please! All them cars and yet waiting to see you build a bad ass one to hit the streets!!! :x: 

Quit trying to floss all them projects and at least finish one all the way foo! :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp

Sup Skim have'nt read the topic in a while, but I think taking the ride to A&M is a good decision if it means for it to hit the streets soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 6 2009, 03:24 PM~15888558
> *Nikka Please!  All them cars and yet waiting to see you build a bad ass one to hit the streets!!!   :x:
> 
> Quit trying to floss all them projects and at least finish one all the way foo! :angry:
> *


is he the dude in texas with all the bubbletop project cars?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 6 2009, 02:45 PM~15889114
> *is he the dude in texas with all the bubbletop project cars?
> *


Yes. IMPALA HOARDER.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 08:11 AM~15886878
> *thats cool homies I will find one allready built so i dont have to start it as a project haha. yall see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sell the ridiculous amount of cars you have and build 1 or 2 nice cars.


----------



## capone530

i don't understand..u basically had it done?? what part did u need help with?


----------



## God's Son2

KE6xFPUuMiQ&feature


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Dec 5 2009, 01:22 AM~15877527
> *rookie question here.  in this pic, on the side of the frame, to the right...there's usually a litlte bracket on the outside of the frame...at least there is on a 63-64...and i notice its not on yours.  can you tell me what that bracket is for??  obviously its not needed...but just wanna make sure.  thanks in advance for the info.
> *


That Braket Is For The Control Arm Rubber Bumpers So The A-Arm Wont Hit The Frame When The Your Ride Goes Up


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 06:32 PM~15890434
> *Yes. IMPALA HOARDER.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 07:32 PM~15890434
> *Yes. IMPALA HOARDER.
> *


that fucker, he's one of those ones that use the "I'm gonna fix it up one day" when you stop and ask if he wants to sell one. You're thinking "Yeah right, you ignorant fucker it will rot into the ground first" the whole time you're walking back to your car. Makes me sick not a fuckin bubbletop one around here either.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 6 2009, 09:49 PM~15892523
> *that fucker, he's one of those ones that use the "I'm gonna fix it up one day" when you stop and ask if he wants to sell one. You're thinking "Yeah right, you ignorant fucker it will rot into the ground first" the whole time you're walking back to your car. Makes me sick not a fuckin bubbletop one around here either.
> *


call me what you want but I have what everyone wants impala's and rag top's also dont hate on my projects peace out haters! :biggrin: :twak: :guns: haters anyways let skim get back to his topic i will not post comments on this post laters haters :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 10:16 PM~15892812
> *call me what you want but I have what everyone wants impala's and rag top's also dont hate on my projects peace out haters!  :biggrin:  :twak:  :guns: haters anyways let skim get back to his topic i will not post comments on this post laters haters :biggrin:
> *



Yea fool quit posting stupid shitt on Skims topic and all the other topics and go build at least one fucking car! Or make a topic like homie said call "I'm gonna fix it up one day" :uh: 



Sorry for intruding on your topic Skim! Cant wait to go check out hell bent at A&M!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 08:07 AM~15887024
> *:0 :0 cash out all those other cars and get a nicer car. At some point that's what we all do.
> *


SKIM THANKS 4 SELLING ME THAT 61 HOMIE I WAS SERIOUS FROM THE START WE BOTH HAPPY WITH THE DEAL CANT WAIT 2 GET STARTED AND HOPE YOU GET YOUR 61 DONE HOMIE STAY UP


----------



## regalman806




----------



## VItreryda

cant wait to get this thang at my shop for some stiching! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15893843
> *cant wait to get this thang at my shop for some stiching! :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO GREAT WORK


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 5 2009, 09:13 PM~15881403
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 6 2009, 10:20 PM~15894368
> *:uh:
> *


yall 2 havin a battle of the stunned faces...lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 7 2009, 06:22 AM~15895408
> *yall 2 havin a battle of the stunned faces...lol
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15893843
> *cant wait to get this thang at my shop for some stiching! :biggrin:
> *


ah yes. Heres a sample of the materials. Its 1961-64 Volkswagen Bus material. Just tell me how many yards I need and I will get it for you.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 11:37 PM~15895589
> *ah yes. Heres a sample of the materials. Its 1961-64 Volkswagen Bus material. Just tell me how many yards I need and I will get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 11:16 PM~15892812
> *call me what you want but I have what everyone wants impala's and rag top's also dont hate on my projects peace out haters!  :biggrin:  :twak:  :guns: haters anyways let skim get back to his topic i will not post comments on this post laters haters :biggrin:
> *


who cares dude, just because you have don't mean you know what to do with them.


----------



## Skim

now now, Benny (texas61impalas) a cool dude. no need you guys to start arguing :biggrin: BTW, thanks for helpin me out the weekend of the swap meet homie. I appreciated that


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15893843
> *cant wait to get this thang at my shop for some stiching! :biggrin:
> *


oh and I heard you took my wagon out for a little spin today. I cant wait to see it for the first time. Allen just said its OG as hell and rides good. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 06:37 AM~15895589
> *ah yes. Heres a sample of the materials. Its 1961-64 Volkswagen Bus material. Just tell me how many yards I need and I will get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 7 2009, 02:22 AM~15895408
> *yall 2 havin a battle of the stunned faces...lol
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 6 2009, 04:39 AM~15884181
> *Not cool homie I really wanted that rag you should have hit me up first to keep that rag in texas but o well you got some grip for it thats what it is all about will need to find it somewhere else need it for my rag collection 59 impala rag 62 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag 1967 impala rag  only one left the 1961 impala rag cool.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 11:45 PM~15895664
> *now now, Benny (texas61impalas) a cool dude. no need you guys to start  arguing :biggrin: BTW, thanks for helpin me out the weekend of the swap meet homie. I appreciated that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Dec 6 2009, 10:33 PM~15893671-->
> 
> 
> 
> SKIM THANKS 4 SELLING ME THAT 61 HOMIE I WAS SERIOUS FROM THE START WE BOTH HAPPY WITH THE DEAL CANT WAIT 2 GET STARTED AND HOPE YOU GET YOUR 61 DONE HOMIE STAY UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 Cats out?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15893843
> *cant wait to get this thang at my shop for some stiching! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 12:37 AM~15895589
> *ah yes. Heres a sample of the materials. Its 1961-64 Volkswagen Bus material. Just tell me how many yards I need and I will get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gonna be sick!


----------



## Skim

probably the last time we will see it like this. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 10:04 AM~15897213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably the last time we will see it like this. :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 02:45 AM~15895664
> *now now, Benny (texas61impalas) a cool dude. no need you guys to start  arguing :biggrin: BTW, thanks for helpin me out the weekend of the swap meet homie. I appreciated that
> *


It's all good dude, I'm not mad just if you know you're gonna die before you finish all your projects...sell a few because you can't them with you.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15893843
> *cant wait to get this thang at my shop for some stiching! :biggrin:
> *


Becoming famous in a hurry! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 09:04 AM~15897213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably the last time we will see it like this. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Next time it will be on the move!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 7 2009, 07:57 AM~15897177
> *:0  :0 Cats out?
> 
> :0
> Gonna be sick!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 11:37 PM~15895589
> *ah yes. Heres a sample of the materials. Its 1961-64 Volkswagen Bus material. Just tell me how many yards I need and I will get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great.


----------



## bichkikr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2009, 05:46 PM~15891219
> *That Braket Is For The Control Arm Rubber Bumpers So The A-Arm Wont Hit The Frame When The Your Ride Goes Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so, one person said its the brake line holder, and you are saying that its for the bump stop. either way, is it needed really? i noticed mine does not have it, and i want to make sure its not needed before i put the car back together.

skim, sorry to jack your topic with my question.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Dec 7 2009, 11:40 PM~15908914
> *so, one person said its the brake line holder, and you are saying that its for the bump stop.  either way, is it needed really?  i noticed mine does not have it, and i want to make sure its not needed before i put the car back together.
> 
> skim, sorry to jack your topic with my question.
> *



Naw man you don't need it. I knocked mine off as well.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 02:25 AM~15909720
> *Naw man you don't need it. I knocked mine off as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know its easier to wrap the frame right there and you can always fold them over and bend them back and re weld them on afterwards. (if were talking bump stop mounts)


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 08:04 AM~15897213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably the last time we will see it like this. :0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 01:37 AM~15895589
> *ah yes. Heres a sample of the materials. Its 1961-64 Volkswagen Bus material. Just tell me how many yards I need and I will get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color match


----------



## bichkikr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 01:27 AM~15909727
> *I know its easier to wrap the frame right there and you can always fold them over and bend them back and re weld them on afterwards. (if were talking bump stop mounts)
> *


Cool, thanks for the info, Skim and Shibby. Appreciate it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> probably the last time we will see it like this. :0 :biggrin:
> /quote]
> Even though Croc's went bankrupt, you'll still see them on me. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

is it already at A&Ms??


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

love the interior you are going with, whats up what vw shit have you found?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 8 2009, 12:53 PM~15912671
> *is it already at A&Ms??
> *


He's picking it up at the end of the week or first of next week.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:06 PM~15911584
> *Even though Croc's went bankrupt, you'll still see them on some poor suckers...  :biggrin:
> *


























JK, crocs lookin mighty fine


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 08:04 AM~15897213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably the last time we will see it like this. :0  :biggrin:
> *


looking good brother.


----------



## Wizzard

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WickedWizzard, Skim*


Picked up the 59 coupe yet?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 03:28 PM~15914190
> *He's picking it up at the end of the week or first of next week.
> *


AND THEN THE GLASSHOUSE IS GOING IN KRUM KUSTOMS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 8 2009, 06:55 PM~15916614
> *AND THEN THE GLASSHOUSE IS GOING IN KRUM KUSTOMS
> *


 :0 City of Krumpton


----------



## capone530

skim u coulda finished it...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15918366
> *:0 City of Krumpton
> *


is just like Compton :biggrin:




so you got room in the shop for the Bully now huh?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15918366-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 City of Krumpton
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 HOME OF THE RAGTANA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Dec 8 2009, 11:23 PM~15920362
> *is just like Compton :biggrin:
> so you got room in the shop for the Bully now huh?
> *


AFTER THE GLASSHOUSE IT OUT......IT WON'T BE IN LONG :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15918366
> *:0 City of Krumpton
> *


Population 1979


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 04:28 PM~15914190
> *He's picking it up at the end of the week or first of next week.
> *


 :0 I have a sudden urge to roll to the South Side! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15918366
> *:0 City of Krumpton
> *


ahhahahahaha that made me LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15926867
> *:0 I have a sudden urge to roll to the South Side!  :biggrin:
> *


o you have not seen it in person, :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15929796
> *o you have not seen it in person, :0
> *


Its a clean ride. Cant wait to see it complete.


----------



## Skim

give it some time. That's not even the half of what's about to come out.


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15931899
> *give it some time. That's not even the half of what's about to come out.
> *


  Get ready Bro.....


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## XLowLifeX

:biggrin: sup skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 10 2009, 06:44 AM~15935009
> *:biggrin: sup skim
> *


sup clark, just trying to make it happen. bout to order my wiring harness for the car. little stuff like that. now I gotta start breaking myself buying all the little expensive shit. :uh:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2009, 11:07 PM~15931899
> *give it some time. That's not even the half of what's about to come out.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15929796
> *o you have not seen it in person, :0
> *


 :nosad: But if Aurelio lets me go snoop around the shop I would like to give it the once over!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 08:46 AM~15935385
> *sup clark, just trying to make it happen. bout to order my wiring harness for the car. little stuff like that. now I gotta start breaking myself buying all the little expensive shit. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
You wanted an Impala!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 09:46 AM~15935385
> *sup clark, just trying to make it happen. bout to order my wiring harness for the car. little stuff like that. now I gotta start breaking myself buying all the little expensive shit. :uh:
> *


Dat Lil Expensive $h!t Adds Up... :uh: :banghead:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Update pics, is it done yet?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2009, 09:03 AM~15935482
> *:nosad: But if Aurelio lets me go snoop around the shop I would like to give it the once over!!
> *


Aurelio gonna be like VVV
















:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 08:07 AM~15935501
> *Dat Lil Expensive $h!t Adds Up... :uh:  :banghead:
> *



Holy crap does it ever! Nickel and Dimes hurt!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 01:27 AM~15909727
> *I know its easier to wrap the frame right there and you can always fold them over and bend them back and re weld them on afterwards. (if were talking bump stop mounts)
> *



yeah you bet! You're not running yours either right? Bump stops I mean


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 09:07 AM~15935501
> *Dat Lil Expensive $h!t Adds Up... :uh:  :banghead:
> *


and for multiple cars its no joke.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 08:51 AM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 07:46 AM~15935385
> *sup clark, just trying to make it happen. bout to order my wiring harness for the car. little stuff like that. now I gotta start breaking myself buying all the little expensive shit. :uh:
> *


i know what you mean... :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 11:51 PM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In the chrome retail business thou. You'll be alright :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 01:51 AM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 02:51 AM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More product then population, the Krum crack got errrbody fiendin', ya heard.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2009, 08:52 AM~15946288
> *More product then population, the Krum crack got errrbody fiendin', ya heard.
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider

I'm not the only one with wood grain walls :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15946681
> *I'm not the only one with wood grain walls :cheesy:
> *


lol, i was waiting for that one. I aint gonna front, my house got old ass wood grain still. :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider

stuntan wif the would panel.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 12:51 AM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2009, 07:52 AM~15946288
> *More product then population, the Krum crack got errrbody fiendin', ya heard.
> *


Suka needs his outa state hit! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

sick son.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 11 2009, 10:16 AM~15946681
> *I'm not the only one with wood grain walls :cheesy:
> *


Dats His Office :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 12:51 AM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You going to be like this soon....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! What no. was that Big Fish


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 12 2009, 12:21 AM~15955015
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! What no. was that Big Fish
> *


Money is just a touch away....


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 12:51 AM~15945114
> *and for multiple cars its no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sell me that grille and tie bar for the 64.


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 11 2009, 06:07 PM~15950536
> *Suka needs his outa state hit! :0
> *


Scottie "C" Royal remixed, just something you can vibe to while kickin' back on a sack of dat krum crack.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 07:45 PM~15962241
> *Scottie "C" Royal remixed, just something you can vibe to while kickin' back on a sack of dat krum crack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Switchin up speeds, like Bruce Lee ridin a Fuji, in a movie!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 13 2009, 02:20 AM~15964752
> *Switchin up speeds, like Bruce Lee ridin a Fuji, in a movie!
> *


I blow the spot in any hood or boondocks make the bully of the block move and get new locks.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 08:25 AM~15957991
> *Money is just a touch away....
> *


MAck 10


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart

61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
60 Rag 'The Come Up'
64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!


*WTF? *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 08:26 AM~15996701
> *61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
> 61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
> 60 Rag 'The Come Up'
> 64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!
> WTF?
> *


Watch out for that 64 rag aka "White Trash" coming soon...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 05:26 AM~15996701
> *61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
> 61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
> 60 Rag 'The Come Up'
> 64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!
> WTF?
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i wanna be like skim when i grow up. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 06:26 AM~15996701
> *61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
> 61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
> 60 Rag 'The Come Up'
> 64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!
> WTF?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

car will finally be headed to A&M this week hopefully if all goes well.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 09:29 AM~16007867
> *car will finally be headed to A&M this week hopefully if all goes well.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 04:29 PM~16007867
> *car will finally be headed to A&M this week hopefully if all goes well.
> *


----------



## Impala Daddy

skimster hit me up later want to come out end of month..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 09:29 AM~16007867
> *car will finally be headed to A&M this week hopefully if all goes well.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 08:29 AM~16007867
> *car will finally be headed to A&M this week hopefully if all goes well.
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

whats up skim she make it to the painter yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 18 2009, 08:30 AM~16018056
> *whats up skim she make it to the painter yet?
> *


No I'm flying out tomorrow with my roller brush and four 1 gallon cans of sherwin williams interior latex base seafoam to finish Hell Bent.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 07:00 AM~16018099
> *No I'm flying out tomorrow with my roller brush and four 1 gallon cans of sherwin williams interior latex base seafoam to finish Hell Bent.
> *


 :roflmao: :werd: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 08:00 AM~16018099
> *No I'm flying out tomorrow with my roller brush and four 1 gallon cans of sherwin williams interior latex base seafoam to finish Hell Bent.
> *


I used to own a residential painting company, so lemme bring my Graaco Airless. Hell Bent needs a nice thick coat of orange peel... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 17 2009, 07:54 PM~16012676
> *skimster  hit me up later want to come out end of month..
> *


Word up.. Kickin' it Krum style. Babe's Chicken & Krum Diner is the shiznit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 18 2009, 11:18 AM~16018832
> *I used to own a residential painting company, so lemme bring my Graaco Airless.  Hell Bent needs a nice thick coat of orange peel...  :biggrin:
> *


We need to pick up some Minwax to stain the wood window frames, the hell with stainless and chrome!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 17 2009, 05:54 PM~16012676
> *skimster  hit me up later want to come out end of month..
> *


what up Bert. I think you would be in for a culture shock around this mawfucka.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 10:52 AM~16019043
> *what up Bert. I think you would be in for a culture shock around this mawfucka.
> *


:yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 09:00 AM~16018099
> *No I'm flying out tomorrow with my roller brush and four 1 gallon cans of sherwin williams interior latex base seafoam to finish Hell Bent.
> *


When I was like 12 or 13 this fiend down the street painted a 79 malibu with interior paint. It looked ok until the next morning the dew came and he had streaks down the driveway. Then we had a hell of a rain and it orange peeled the fuck out of it, that shit was hilarious.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

When Tony turns Hell Bent over to A&M....

Got fools dancin' in the street...








and a party begins at T's place.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 18 2009, 11:52 AM~16019043-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up Bert. I think you would be in for a culture shock around this mawfucka.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Population: 1979
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2009, 12:36 PM~16019356
> *When I was like 12 or 13 this fiend down the street painted a 79 malibu with interior paint. It looked ok until the next morning the dew came and he had streaks down the driveway. Then we had a hell of a rain and it orange peeled the fuck out of it, that shit was hilarious.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 815moto

[email protected]

looks like your old 61 vert,........scammer?
craigslist new orleans. $6500


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 18 2009, 10:46 PM~16025565
> *[email protected]
> 
> looks like your old 61 vert,........scammer?
> craigslist new orleans. $6500
> *


it bis a scam. I posted it in the new owners topic :angry: 

Car is off to A&M tomorrow. Im excited.


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *zfelix* :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 12:19 AM~16026195
> *it bis a scam. I posted it in the new owners topic :angry:
> 
> Car is off to A&M tomorrow. Im excited.
> *


Just got done loading up the car. Its off to A&M Customs to get tore back down and painted inside and out.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 03:50 PM~16030060
> *Just got done loading up the car. Its off to A&M Customs to get tore back down and painted inside and out.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Oops double post


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 02:50 PM~16030060
> *Just got done loading up the car. Its off to A&M Customs to get tore back down and painted inside and out.
> *


PICS!!! *****, YOU KNOW I'M AT WORK!


----------



## Skim

I can't find my camera. Arrelio will post pics cuz he brought his.


----------



## Money Mike

Congrats Skim on takin it to A&M!! I think we are all excited for you. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

an absolutely unbelievable buildup Skim...Seriously that has to be the best layitlow buildup of all time and certainly one of the best buildup from the ground up ever out there!!!   WOW!!!!!


----------



## 94 SS

Loaded and en route to A&M customs









More pics to follow,they just need to be uploaded.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 19 2009, 06:46 PM~16031774
> *an absolutely unbelievable buildup Skim...Seriously that has to be the best layitlow buildup of all time and certainly one of the best buildup from the ground up ever out there!!!    WOW!!!!!
> *


Thanks man. Its a new chapter in the cars life starting today.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

skim,check out OBSESSION topic for that vid. clip i was talkin about1!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 The WWE shit!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Dec 19 2009, 09:37 PM~16033495-->
> 
> 
> 
> skim,check out OBSESSION topic for that vid. clip i was talkin about1!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IMPALA JOHN_@Dec 19 2009, 08:33 PM~16032759
> *Found the video of Keith's car getting destroyed on WWE Wrestling.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 10:34 PM~16034104
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Do you know the story on this Skim did they buy the car or fix it for him or whats the deal?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:04 PM~16034404
> *Do you know the story on this Skim did they buy the car or fix it for him or whats the deal?
> *


oh homie got paid. PAID$$$$$


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

You know it!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 19 2009, 11:21 PM~16034563
> * You know it!!!!
> *


tell them the story about your car whit, that shit was cool as hell to hear about.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Dang fool thats alot of typing....... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 19 2009, 11:43 PM~16034777
> *Dang fool thats alot of typing....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Well for a couple of years, whenever WWE had a show in the southeast (Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee,South Carolina, Florida) they would call OBSESSION looking for cars for Eddie Guerrerro. So he started using my car a lot. With Eddie using the car often we became cool. Then WWE decided when he passed they wanted to do a tribute to Eddie using my car in the skit. They had Rey Misterio who is also from California and into lowriders drive the car out. He eventually got his ass slammed on the hood, but during the negotiations WWE was very clear in letting me know that they would return the car to me exactly the way they got it from me or they would pay me the cost of the damages. So to make a long story short, I did a full frame off restoration.


----------



## Lolohopper

poor 64


----------



## westsidehydros

TTT for HELL BENT 61 on pg. 666


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 20 2009, 12:03 AM~16034996
> *Well for a couple of years, whenever WWE had a show in the southeast (Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee,South Carolina, Florida) they would call OBSESSION looking for cars for Eddie Guerrerro.  So he started using my car a lot.  With Eddie using the car often we became cool.  Then WWE decided when he passed they wanted to do a tribute to Eddie using my car in the skit.  They had Rey Misterio who is also from California and into lowriders drive the car out.  He eventually got his ass slammed on the hood, but during the negotiations WWE was very clear in letting me know that they would return the car to me exactly the way they got it from me or they would pay me the cost of the damages.  So to make a long story short, I did a full frame off restoration.
> *


Very nice.Shitty your ride had to go through all that but still good come up :thumbsup:

Also TTT for page 666 :0

Also Skim is your whole car getting redone?

As in doing what you have done over again?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 20 2009, 11:45 AM~16037315
> *TTT  for HELL BENT 61  on pg. 666
> *


 :0


----------



## VItreryda

666


----------



## VItreryda

sup skim i got more room on my shop wall so get ready


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 20 2009, 07:49 PM~16040517
> *sup skim i got more room on my shop wall so get ready
> *


Hell yeah. Derrick post up some of your work right quick, like noahs shit for instance. Show em what u got homie.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I'll upload some shit for you Skim, some cat I used to chill with did these.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 11:19 PM~16034553
> *oh homie got paid. PAID$$$$$
> *


yeah you would think a big company like that would over pay what the car is worth to make things right


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

In action, blurred the face


----------



## Infamous James

:0 fuok how much paint would you need to do that?????
edit: ttt for 666 nickiss!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 20 2009, 09:23 PM~16041682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In action, blurred the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I miss that time in my life. it was so exciting.


----------



## Skim

dirtysanchez whachu knowabout that


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 02:09 AM~16043528
> *I miss that time in my life. it was so exciting.
> *


I never was that great at it, the shit I would hit would be hot as fuck and I would only get to do a decent throwie without getting caught. If you ever see A.C.K., Metal Headz, or T.B.K. shit on a car that's the crews I knew around here. Sick, Slik, Cens, Coupe, and Code.


----------



## Skim

> ON THE WAY BACK TO FT WORTH WE HAD TO STOP AT CARLS JR ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 61 NEW HOME TIME TO GET HOOK UP ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S TIME TO SHOW EVERYBODY WHAT WE CAN DO ! ! !​
> 
> them fools was like, how do we get to Carl's Jr?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 20 2009, 07:03 AM~16034996
> *Well for a couple of years, whenever WWE had a show in the southeast (Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee,South Carolina, Florida) they would call OBSESSION looking for cars for Eddie Guerrerro.  So he started using my car a lot.  With Eddie using the car often we became cool.  Then WWE decided when he passed they wanted to do a tribute to Eddie using my car in the skit.  They had Rey Misterio who is also from California and into lowriders drive the car out.  He eventually got his ass slammed on the hood, but during the negotiations WWE was very clear in letting me know that they would return the car to me exactly the way they got it from me or they would pay me the cost of the damages.  So to make a long story short, I did a full frame off restoration.
> *


Cool story. So you got it fixed real good?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 12:14 AM~16043574
> *dirtysanchez whachu knowabout that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

damn...I'm only on page 333... 


actually this is the first post on 334... :cheesy:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 21 2009, 03:50 AM~16044457
> *damn...I'm only on page 333...
> actually this is the first post on 334... :cheesy:
> *


Fail


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Car should've been finished and closed on page 666.

You REALLY took that car a long ways though Tony. It has to be bitter-sweet not being able to finish it yourself.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 01:09 AM~16043528
> *I miss that time in my life. it was so exciting.
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Is there a time frame for this ride to be done??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 21 2009, 09:42 AM~16044985
> *Car should've been finished and closed on page 666.
> 
> You REALLY took that car a long ways though Tony. It has to be bitter-sweet not being able to finish it yourself.
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## VItreryda

this is the spot








for this


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 21 2009, 09:27 PM~16051818
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is hella nice homie


----------



## Mr. Andrew

I like the way the head liner came out (NICE) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i like that interior.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 21 2009, 10:16 PM~16052858
> *i like that interior.
> *


Derrick will hook up Hell Bent nice, top seats, door panels amd all. Dude gets down.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2009, 08:01 AM~16054857
> *Derrick will hook up Hell Bent nice, top seats, door panels amd all. Dude gets down.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Sick work! Especially them door panels!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> ON THE WAY BACK TO FT WORTH WE HAD TO STOP AT CARLS JR ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 61 NEW HOME TIME TO GET HOOK UP ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S TIME TO SHOW EVERYBODY WHAT WE CAN DO ! ! !​them fools was like, how do we get to Carl's Jr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm Carls Jr.
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2009, 09:18 AM~16045385
> *:uh: :twak:
> *


Nothin but some serious croc love for ya!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2009, 12:01 AM~16054857
> *Derrick will hook up Hell Bent nice, top seats, door panels amd all. Dude gets down.
> *


all i know if you better put that shit on a trailer and head out to so cal when it's done.  

bring dirty's punk ass with cha!


----------



## ButchFragrance

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 21 2009, 09:27 PM~16051818
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, but how do you close the door when the window is up?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2009, 12:01 AM~16054857
> *Derrick will hook up Hell Bent nice, top seats, door panels amd all. Dude gets down.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

He got down on my interior! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 22 2009, 11:26 AM~16057357
> *all i know if you better put that shit on a trailer and head out to so cal when it's done.
> 
> bring dirty's punk ass with cha!
> *


OH I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Dec 22 2009, 04:11 PM~16059384
> *Looks good, but how do you close the door when the window is up?
> *


why you driving with the windows up? this car will probably never see a shitty day


----------



## VItreryda

get some shit together skim next time your here your getting up!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 22 2009, 10:58 PM~16062799
> *get some shit together skim next time your here your getting up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 22 2009, 02:38 PM~16059632
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> He got down on my interior!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 22 2009, 08:58 PM~16062799
> *get some shit together skim next time your here your getting up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *Willie Lunchmeat*

:0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 07:43 PM~16073342
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, Willie Lunchmeat
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

tha's a fkn name right therrrrrrr!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Merry Christmas Tony from my family to yours.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 24 2009, 11:25 AM~16077818
> *Merry Christmas Tony from my family to yours.
> *


I`LL TOP THAT
MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MY FAMILY TO BOTH OF YOU, AND YOUR FAMILY`S


----------



## 2low63

*I TOP ALL OF YA'LL MERRY CHRISTMAS FOCKA!! * :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Merry Christmas Tony and his cars......from my cars to yours


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

:wave:


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE* 

:0 :0 MERRY XMAS DAT ***** DANKIE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Man it was 75 degrees yesterday. Today it snowed all fuckin day and its 22 :uh: how the fuck can that happen.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 07:26 AM~15996701
> *61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
> 61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
> 60 Rag 'The Come Up'
> 64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!
> WTF?
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 08:41 PM~16082566
> *Man it was 75 degrees yesterday. Today it snowed all fuckin day and its 22 :uh:  how the fuck can that happen.
> *


sounds like Colorado


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 09:41 PM~16082566
> *Man it was 75 degrees yesterday. Today it snowed all fuckin day and its 22 :uh:  how the fuck can that happen.
> *


thats Texas for you I been here 31 years and that shit happens everytime homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2009, 09:10 PM~16083800
> *sounds like Colorado
> *


Sounds like some bullshit if you ask me!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Merry Christmas!

Here I got you a lowrider toy for Christmas Skim!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 09:41 PM~16082566
> *Man it was 75 degrees yesterday. Today it snowed all fuckin day and its 22 :uh:  how the fuck can that happen.
> *


not like this


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ha ha check this out! I'll tear it apart and paint it sea foam for you


----------



## vouges17

merry christmas ive got cheese burgers for you


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 25 2009, 12:08 AM~16084571
> *Merry Christmas!
> 
> Here I got you a lowrider toy for Christmas Skim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it last year............ Love it


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 24 2009, 11:42 PM~16084884
> *merry christmas ive got cheese burgers for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt for Skim and an epic build.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

AFTER WWE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

its always workin :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 25 2009, 02:45 PM~16088365
> *AFTER WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE BIG O NICE 64 HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 25 2009, 03:45 PM~16088365
> *AFTER WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49




----------



## Rod Stewart

my son lives in ft worth - tells me "dad, there was a blizzard here!"

i dont miss that texas weather at all....

skim, you should try and come out for some sunny, so cal weather.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 25 2009, 04:21 PM~16088618
> *my son lives in ft worth - tells me "dad, there was a blizzard here!"
> 
> i dont miss that texas weather at all....
> 
> skim, you should try and come out for some sunny, so cal weather.
> *


 :0 I know huh. when u come out here to visit let me know we will all kick it.


----------



## Skim

6.0 ls1 gotta be torn down to get the block painted in preperation for the billet pulleys.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 08:20 PM~16089895
> *6.0 ls1 gotta be torn down to get the block painted in preperation for the billet pulleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wants one


----------



## lone star

you dont want that motor...sell it to me


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:32 PM~16089958
> *you dont want that motor...sell it to me
> *


I can get you one. My boy has 3 or 4 right now. Mines a 6.0 litre but he has some 5.3's


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 25 2009, 01:42 AM~16084884
> *merry christmas ive got cheese burgers for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got a red china for you.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 25 2009, 09:18 PM~16089876-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 25 2009, 05:21 PM~16088618
> *
> my son lives in ft worth - tells me "dad, there was a blizzard here!"
> 
> i dont miss that texas weather at all....
> 
> skim, you should try and come out for some sunny, so cal weather.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I know huh. when u come out here to visit *let me know we will all kick it.*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

skim I pmed you something.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 25 2009, 10:35 PM~16090838
> *skim I pmed you something.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 25 2009, 03:45 PM~16088365
> *AFTER WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the update and Merry Christmas Skim and everyone else who visits this topic :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 08:34 PM~16089974
> *I can get you one. My boy has 3 or 4 right now. Mines a 6.0 litre but he has some 5.3's
> *


any way to tell which one this one is? and what u think its worth? :cheesy: has 40k miles on it


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 10:43 PM~16073342
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, Willie Lunchmeat
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

Looks like the 5.3 to me Mo


----------



## wired61

thanks Mike.thats what i thought,,,just makin sure,,what yall think its worth?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 25 2009, 11:19 PM~16091278
> *thanks Mike.thats what i thought,,,just makin sure,,what yall think its worth?
> *


check the back of the block, heres mine.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 25 2009, 10:19 PM~16091278
> *thanks Mike.thats what i thought,,,just makin sure,,what yall think its worth?
> *


dunno if I blow the one in my truck I'll give ya a call....lol :biggrin: 


seriously one of the homies here says he found wher to get them for like 5-800 dunno how true that is though


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 25 2009, 11:21 PM~16091290
> *dunno if I blow the one in my truck I'll give ya a call....lol :biggrin:
> seriously one of the nomies here says he found wher to get them for like 5-800 dunno how true that is though
> *


that must be no harness ecm computer, accessories bare bones


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 10:23 PM~16091301
> *that must be no harness ecm computer, accessories  bare bones
> *


probaly so he wouldnt tell me where


----------



## Money Mike

> :0 I know huh. when u come out here to visit let me know* we will all kick it.*[/quote]
> Im down :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 06:20 PM~16089895
> *6.0 ls1 gotta be torn down to get the block painted in preperation for the billet pulleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 08:28 PM~16089941
> *i wants one
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2009, 12:57 AM~16092226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 25 2009, 04:21 PM~16088618
> *my son lives in ft worth - tells me "dad, there was a blizzard here!"
> 
> i dont miss that texas weather at all....
> 
> skim, you should try and come out for some sunny, so cal weather.
> *


ORLY?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 10:23 PM~16091301
> *that must be no harness ecm computer, accessories  bare bones
> *


There about $1500-$1800 on craigs out this way. Complete with ecu and harness. Sometimes they have high miles thou. 80,000 and up.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> :0 I know huh. when u come out here to visit let me know we will all kick it.


i'll be headin' out summer 2010 to pick him up - we'll kick it fo sho.  



> :0 I know huh. when u come out here to visit *let me know we will all kick it.*


:0
[/quote]

that's right, bicycle dude.  



> ORLY?


si, paydrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 26 2009, 07:26 PM~16096206
> *si, paydrow.  :biggrin:
> *


How did he migrate to texas if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2009, 09:33 PM~16097730
> *How did he migrate to texas if you dont mind me asking.
> *


his mom is from there - met her while i was in the military.

he's making the much anticipated move to so cal next summer.


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 09:20 PM~16089895
> *6.0 ls1 gotta be torn down to get the block painted in preperation for the billet pulleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to keep it a stock 6.0? can these be converted to carb??


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 27 2009, 04:05 AM~16099646
> * can these be converted to carb??
> *



http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EDL-7118/?image=large










This would be bad ass!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 27 2009, 03:05 AM~16099646
> *are you going to keep it a stock 6.0? can these be converted to carb??
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 26 2009, 10:49 PM~16097875
> *his mom is from there - met her while i was in the military.
> 
> he's making the much anticipated move to so cal next summer.
> *


sweet.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 25 2009, 04:45 PM~16088365
> *AFTER WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice rag


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 27 2009, 07:36 PM~16104953
> *nice rag
> *


Thanks  

Cant wait to see yours!!!!! any updates


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 11:22 AM~16100684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why would you want to convert to carb?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 07:47 PM~16105039
> *Why would you want to convert to carb?
> *


my thawts exactly


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 27 2009, 03:05 AM~16099646
> *are you going to keep it a stock 6.0? can these be converted to carb??
> *


fuel injected fuck the carb! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Dec 27 2009, 08:47 PM~16105039-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to convert to carb?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x61!!!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2009, 09:49 PM~16105728
> *my thawts exactly
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2009, 10:14 PM~16106003
> *fuel injected fuck the carb! :biggrin:
> *


I had a tuned port and I gave up on it and put carb on my ride and I regreted it like a mofo and I didn't know they made multiport fuel injection units for the 348/409 it's lilke 4gs


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 27 2009, 12:17 PM~16100637
> *http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EDL-7118/?image=large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be bad ass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2009, 04:14 AM~16106003
> *fuel injected fuck the carb! :biggrin:
> *


Yo skim i need your imput,i started a topic in lowrider general take a look at it would ya? :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

:ugh:


----------



## 94 SS

The tear down has started,and the body work is under way :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 29 2009, 04:26 AM~16119144
> *The tear down has started,and the body work is under way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 25 2009, 01:32 AM~16084764
> *ha ha check this out! I'll tear it apart and paint it sea foam for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 29 2009, 02:26 AM~16119144
> *The tear down has started,and the body work is under way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice but yall need a better camera lol


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2009, 08:27 PM~16125417
> *Nice but yall need a better camera lol
> *


i pmed you :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

looking good skim, soon i will be starting mine


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Dec 29 2009, 06:52 PM~16125677
> *i pmed you  :angry:
> *


How did u do that my pm box is full


----------



## vouges17




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2009, 10:26 PM~16126625
> *How did u do that my pm box is full
> *


that's always though, you don't how how many VW's you've missed out on with a full pm box. I've sent quite a few there was a notchback for sale a while back for $600 here and I couldn't get ahold of you.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2009, 10:26 PM~16126625
> *How did u do that my pm box is full
> *


Get off yo azz


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2009, 07:27 PM~16125417
> *Nice but yall need a better camera lol
> *


Camera phone....the other pics are in a&m custom topic


----------



## LowRollinJosh

what oil pan are you going to use to get the vortec in your car (f-body, gto, vette)?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2009, 10:26 PM~16126625
> *How did u do that my pm box is full
> *


 :scrutinize: delete yo shit!! 














i need to speak wit you homie :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless

Hey Skim!

your inbox is full!

hit me on AIM : Sn0wbeach

or email [email protected]

i have a few questions for you ....

thanks homie.


----------



## Rod Stewart

skim is mia? 

i wonder where he is........ :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 31 2009, 10:48 AM~16144241
> *skim is mia?
> 
> i wonder where he is........  :0
> *


maybe he got a 9-5?


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 26 2009, 11:49 AM~16094666
> *There about $1500-$1800 on craigs out this way. Complete with ecu and harness. Sometimes they have high miles thou. 80,000 and up.
> *


I got one for sale in NC 800 bucks with 90,000 miles runs fine. Have everything but the ecu. :dunno:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

Also the ace is lookin good skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 31 2009, 09:48 AM~16144241
> *skim is mia?
> 
> i wonder where he is........  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Impala Daddy




----------



## Skim

Im here chillin! Probably stop by and help fuck with the car on monday


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2009, 04:52 PM~16147850
> *Im here chillin! Probably stop by and help fuck with the car on monday
> *


word on the street is you drive slow. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 31 2009, 05:58 PM~16147906
> *word on the street is you drive slow.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 it will be the first time I get to see my car since it left to the painters (A&M)


----------



## FOSELONE

sick homie...


----------



## Wizzard

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 30 2009, 11:03 PM~16140310
> *Hey Skim!
> 
> your inbox is full!
> 
> hit me on AIM : Sn0wbeach
> 
> or email [email protected]
> 
> i have a few questions for you ....
> 
> thanks homie.
> *


No I deleted a bunch of shit so its open, it just takes a long time to delete each pm when I do it from my phone but I did.


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 1 2010, 04:28 AM~16151273
> *Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good, it"s amazing how many people are motivated by this build. she's looking sweet, homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 1 2010, 12:52 AM~16151121
> *sick homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this Vid contains some of layitlow's elite :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16152750
> *this Vid contains some of layitlow's elite  :biggrin:
> *


which one is you skim ???
i wanna know who owns that badass 61... :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 1 2010, 12:59 PM~16152750
> *this Vid contains some of layitlow's elite  :biggrin:
> *


u only see half of u does that make u half elite???? :dunno:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 1 2010, 03:23 PM~16153214
> *which one is you skim ???
> i wanna know who owns that badass 61... :0
> *


the one that looks like kanye west :0 :rofl:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16153413
> *the one that looks like kanye west  :0  :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 1 2010, 03:49 PM~16153413
> *the one that looks like kanye west  :0  :rofl:
> *


I would say cheatah woods.


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16156943
> *I would say cheatah woods.
> *


As listed on my phone Tony woods. lol


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 1 2010, 07:51 PM~16157169
> *As listed on my phone Tony woods. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elsylient

> On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it gone yet!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SEEN THIS CAR AT A BBQ PLACE IN ATHENS I REMBER IT


----------



## elsylient

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 1 2010, 02:23 PM~16153214
> *which one is you skim ???
> i wanna know who owns that badass 61... :0
> *


the one with the CROCS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 25 2009, 01:32 AM~16084764
> *ha ha check this out! I'll tear it apart and paint it sea foam for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beat you to it  

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Coming to a Walmart near you !


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 2 2010, 01:58 PM~16161813
> *the one with the CROCS
> *


Hell naw lol, that's sixoneforlife. Im in there real quick but u can hear me talking saying some dumn shit.

Anyways just driving back from majestics new years picnic in l.a.a and there must have been about 30 rags up to '64 out there. Tops were peeled back like "fuck a domelight"


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 05:56 PM~16163404
> *Hell naw lol, that's sixoneforlife. Im in there real quick but u can hear me talking saying some dumn shit.
> 
> Anyways just driving back from majestics new years picnic in l.a.a and there must have been about 30 rags up to '64 out there. Tops were peeled back like "fuck a domelight"
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 03:56 PM~16163404
> *Hell naw lol, that's sixoneforlife. Im in there real quick but u can hear me talking saying some dumn shit.
> 
> Anyways just driving back from majestics new years picnic in l.a.a and there must have been about 30 rags up to '64 out there. Tops were peeled back like "fuck a domelight"
> *


 :0 

Sounds nice doggie!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61

it was great meeting you, your work is to be respected, the discovery channel should be doing a segment on you and your work. drive safe, 30 hour drive makes our drive from DA BAY feel short, how about we do again next year LORD WILLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by elsylient+Jan 2 2010, 03:58 PM~16161813-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one with the CROCS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 07:56 PM~16163404
> *Hell naw lol, that's sixoneforlife. Im in there real quick but u can hear me talking saying some dumn shit.
> 
> Anyways just driving back from majestics new years picnic in l.a.a and there must have been about 30 rags up to '64 out there. Tops were peeled back like "fuck a domelight"
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: look at them 72 spoke twistaz...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it gone yet!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I just left athens last night no b.s., did u get his info ? pm me
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

i'll post some pics from our 3,150 mile trip to the majestics picnic in a few. just got back after 30 hours of driving in a 3 day period. :uh:


----------



## Skim

So we just on a whim decide to take dirtysanchez glasshouse on this 3000 mile trip to Majestics Picnic in LA. Fuck it why not. The day we planned to leave it snowed all damn day. Fuck it we gonna hit the road to L.A. by any means necessary. Excuse the first few pics..


----------



## Skim

First gas station stop, we had to do a little sign rearranging just for the hell of it. :0


----------



## Mr. Andrew

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 3 2010, 08:47 AM~16168643
> *:0 I just left athens last night no b.s., did u get his info ? pm me
> *


Who drives the Firestone truck in the back ground?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16175495
> *First gas station stop, we had to do a little sign rearranging just for the hell of it.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wahahah them fools in west texas cant read anyway


----------



## Skim

lemme tell you this week was a trip to remember since we on a whim decided to take the glasshouse to Cali for the Majestics New Years Day picnic.

Started off, Me and john - (LS1 Wagon on here) raised the rear tunnel so the car would lay more. I sold Dirty a spare set of 13x7 72 spoke Daytons so he could get off them 14s :biggrin: we brought the car to my shop so we could clearance the calipers once I welded the tunnel in allowing almost 2 more inches for the driveshaft to clear where it was rubbing under the back seat.


----------



## Skim

oh man did this bitch get dirty. I never seen his car get this dirty before :roflmao: :roflmao: All that snow and ice went all over that shit.


----------



## Skim

*This was the site of mishap number one*

Battery on my truck died out of the blue. Obstacle number 1 way out past Pecos, Tx. ! Luckily some guys passing thru headed home to Ventura jumped me and were were now off on the road again.


----------



## Skim

stopped at a little car wash and washed that bitch off right quick!


----------



## Skim

*This was the site of mishap #2*

Blow out 20 miles east of Sierra Blanca, Tx :uh: 










we made it to this hole in the wall tire shop and put 2 new tires on the passenger side of the trailer. That heavy ass glasshouse put a hurtin on them tires!

we were back in the game. LA or bust!


----------



## Skim

before we left that town, we found one of its long lost older homies in the field asking if it could go to LA too but it had 2 too many doors on it :0


----------



## Skim

rollin again lets see what else we can see. nice mountains since we dont have none where were from.



















El Paso and Juarez Mexico


----------



## Skim

took us damn near 18 hours to make it out of texas into new mexico cuz of the mishaps but we didnt trip.


----------



## Skim

flew thru NM without a problem, found ourselves thru Phoenix where we stayed over night at my brothers house in Avondale and the next day we linked up with the homies from the Avondale, Az chapter 





































Junior and the crew out there took us to lunch at some mexican place. Shit was the bomb too.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

way too cold over there for a chico like me :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Next stop was LA. The homie Bert at the Chevy Shop allowed us to keep the trailer and glass house stored at his facility. Props to Bert AKA Impala Daddy for letting us store the trailer and car, chill there and wash the car to get ready for the picnic.
































































bitch cleaned up nice!


----------



## Skim

spent most of the time looking at all Berts stuff. I wish I had that much shit.


----------



## Skim

lemme get some of that shit bert :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Skim, *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY*, socios b.c. prez, biggie84, 817Lowrider, REV. chuck

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:24 AM~16176831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## Skim

Clark Kent in effect


----------



## Skim

anyways back to the reason we went, Dirtysanchez on the streets of cali...


----------



## Skim

headed to santa fe dam


----------



## Skim

the view pulling in to the majestics picnic. over 2400 cars and between 7-10,000 spectators at a picnic, thats fuckin crazy.


----------



## Skim

for chuck :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:25 AM~16176842
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Skim, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, socios b.c. prez, biggie84, 817Lowrider, REV. chuck
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD SKIM WAS KOO MEETING YOU AND DIRTY AND THANKS FOR HOOKIN ME UP WITH THE CHEVY SHOP IM READY


----------



## Skim




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:12 AM~16176746
> *spent most of the time looking at all Berts stuff. I wish I had that much shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS PLACE WAS NO JOKE FOUND MY FRAME IN SECONDS :biggrin: WAY 2 MUCH STUFF GREAT SHOP AND KOO OWNER


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 01:35 AM~16176913
> *WUTS GOOD SKIM WAS KOO MEETING YOU AND DIRTY AND THANKS FOR HOOKIN ME UP WITH THE CHEVY SHOP IM READY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:32 AM~16176894
> *for chuck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always wanted to do that


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

My boy got his props from Wally Dogg and Twin


----------



## Skim

now it was time to bounce back towards Texas. But not before one last In & Out Burger.


----------



## Skim

*Site of Mishap #3* on the way home. Loves truck stop in Casa Grande, Az. Alternator took a shit and fucked up my battery on the truck. Toons just so happened to live right around the corner so we was back in bizness for the 3rd time!






























Toons came thru took me to exchange my battery and hooked me up with an alternator and had his wife hook us up some steaks :0 Got to hook up with some of the Phoenix homies while we were there too


----------



## Skim

*site of mishap#4* was big bad El Chuco Town AKA EL PASO blow out #2










My homie Jerry dropped us off a spare trailer tire and we were on our way again! This shit was getting fuckin ridiculous by now :uh:


----------



## Skim

made it thru the immigration check point east of el paso and watched a car get yanked out of line and them dogs sniffin & shit.


----------



## Skim

If that wasnt enough :uh: here was the *site of mishap#5*

The new spare the homie gave us wobbled out the lug nut holes and stripped out the studs on the hub. 






















We slept a few hours in the truck until this dude that runs a diesel repair shop known to us as "Bill" hooked us up. Since it was sunday, all the parts stores in Van Horn, tx were closed. He called the owner of NAPA and had him come open his store just to let me go in grab some new studs and lugnuts and a new tire to replace the OG one that blew out earlier.



















Heres our homie Bill chillin. He loved the glasshouse too.










If any of you are ever stranded near Van Horn off the 10 in West texas he will head that way like a homeless superman!


----------



## Skim

this muthafucka would have been mishap #6 but we put the brakes on that accident waiting to happen.










Bill had NAPA hook us up with a brand new tire.


----------



## Skim

so we hit the road again and fortunately it was smooth sailing the next 500 miles we had to go. Lots of cool shit to see along the way though.


----------



## Skim

back on the road, Dirtysanchez girl was in the back sleeping most of the time. I know she was fed up lol.


----------



## Skim

we even stopped at some junkyards but they were all closed. We were lookin over fences and all kinds of shit.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Its funny cuz I would just stick the camera over tall fences and snap pics and wouldnt know what was back there until I go thru my camera like these pics.


----------



## Skim

back on the road getting closer to home..


----------



## Skim

more junk yard stops


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 1 2010, 11:59 AM~16152750-->
> 
> 
> 
> this Vid contains some of layitlow's elite  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEP YEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 01:49 PM~16153413
> *the one that looks like kanye west  :0  :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CANT TELL HIM NUFFIN
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 05:56 PM~16163404
> *Hell naw lol, that's sixoneforlife. Im in there real quick but u can hear me talking saying some dumn shit.
> 
> Anyways just driving back from majestics new years picnic in l.a.a and there must have been about 30 rags up to '64 out there. Tops were peeled back like "fuck a domelight"
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 01:35 AM~16176913
> *WUTS GOOD SKIM WAS KOO MEETING YOU AND DIRTY AND THANKS FOR HOOKIN ME UP WITH THE CHEVY SHOP IM READY
> *


IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU TOO HOMIE!


----------



## Skim

even found a plaque along the way :0


----------



## Skim

and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. Look how exhausted dirty looks. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16177180
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. Look how exhausted dirty looks. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i left for cali like that once and moved there stayed 2 years


----------



## FOSELONE

my neck of the woods...Baldwin & Lower Azusa


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 4 2010, 02:31 AM~16177261
> *my neck of the woods...Baldwin & Lower Azusa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was the exact intersection :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16177275
> *that was the exact intersection :biggrin:
> *



yeah i could tell...gas station on the right & jack's on the left :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

nice pix skim. looks like you had a fun trip. im kind of pissed i didnt come out for that show. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:02 AM~16176664
> *oh man did this bitch get dirty. I never seen his car get this dirty before :roflmao:  :roflmao:  All that snow and ice went all over that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool trip homie nxt time me and my lil bro will have to roll with you guys  glad you guys are home safe...Happy new years bros


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice pics.....thanks for sharing


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 03:14 AM~16177180
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. Look how exhausted dirty looks. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> before we left that town, we found one of its long lost older homies in the field asking if it could go to LA too but it had 2 too many doors on it :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF! :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jan 4 2010, 12:18 AM~16175616
> *Who drives the Firestone truck in the back ground?
> *


Homie Big Mike


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 03:05 AM~16177131
> *My boy got his props from Wally Dogg and Twin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 4 2010, 06:19 AM~16177624
> *nice pix skim. looks like you had a fun trip. im kind of pissed i didnt come out for that show. :angry:
> *


Berts been wanting you to come out for a while. Your car looks really good man Im jealous :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Jan 4 2010, 07:59 AM~16177800-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool trip homie nxt time me and my lil bro will have to roll with you guys  glad you guys are home safe...Happy new years bros
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks but it was fun even with all the quirks. we laughed at most of the shit :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jan 4 2010, 08:29 AM~16177902
> *Nice pics.....thanks for sharing
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16177180
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. Look how exhausted dirty looks. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i haven't seen Dirty with that face since a few years back when he used to take "smoke breaks" in his little red hatch !!....lol...


Looks like this was a fun little trip. Glad you guys made it back in one piece depsite all the mishaps.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 09:14 AM~16177180
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. Look how exhausted dirty looks. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those moments are always wort the effort.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!! Went to Burts a few years back to drop off some parts.........He had alot stuff then, but damn now it looks like he tenfolded!!!!!!!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:18 AM~16176797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 06:40 AM~16177637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEE ALL MIGHTY A :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 3 2010, 10:36 PM~16175106-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post some pics from our 3,150 mile trip to the majestics picnic in a few. just got back after 30 hours of driving in a 3 day period. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck I was gonna say where ya doing 30 the whole way :around: but after reading the story :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:03 AM~16176674
> *stopped at a little car wash and washed that bitch off right quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it :yes: Keep that bitch clean even on a trailer.Looks liek a badass trip thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

Nice trip


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 09:32 AM~16178410
> *Berts been wanting you to come out for a while. Your car looks really good man Im jealous :biggrin:
> *


shit man no need to be jelous homie. your rag is gonna be tight as fuckkk!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 509Rider

Looks like you guys had a good time thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16184817
> *Looks like you guys had a good time thanks for sharing the pics
> *


X60


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

combo is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!












.... yall should have waited for me


----------



## Spanky

I'm surprised Dirty didn't just drive his shit...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 5 2010, 02:35 AM~16188535
> *I'm surprised Dirty didn't just drive his shit...
> *


thats what I was thinkin too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jan 5 2010, 03:35 AM~16188535-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Dirty didn't just drive his shit...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAVE THEM MILES FOR MY RIDE TO TULSA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jan 5 2010, 07:48 AM~16188889
> *thats what I was thinkin too
> *


MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE THAT WOULD HAD KILLED THE GAME!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16191319
> *I SAVE THEM MILES FOR MY RIDE TO TULSA
> MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE THAT WOULD HAD KILLED THE GAME!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

thanks for yalls trip pics, brought back alot of memmories when i used to take 2 trips a month out to cali. on i-10, happy new year and glad yall made it back home safe


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  61


----------



## garageartguy

:banghead:


----------



## FOSELONE

damn...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 6 2010, 01:55 AM~16200279
> *:banghead:
> *


:nono: we damn near begged u to go but u was actin like a lil beeyatch :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2010, 03:41 AM~16200804
> *:nono: we damn near begged u to go but u was actin like a lil beeyatch :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:37 AM~16176931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clever idea instead of having jack stands. :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 6 2010, 03:41 AM~16200804-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: we damn near begged u to go but u was actin like a lil beeyatch :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-garageartguy_@Jan 6 2010, 06:11 AM~16201046
> *:yessad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by garageartguy+Jan 6 2010, 01:55 AM~16200279-->
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 03:41 AM~16200804
> *:nono: we damn near begged u to go but u was actin like a lil beeyatch :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-garageartguy_@Jan 6 2010, 06:11 AM~16201046
> *:yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: WE KNEW YOU WERE GONNA REGRET IT......NEXT TIME YOUR SEAT IS BOOKED AND RESERVED


----------



## Impslap

Damn, that's dedication. 3100+ mile round trip spur-of-the-moment road trip! Holla at me next time ya'll come through El Paso


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Yo skim i found this,just to get an idea.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover+Jan 6 2010, 12:36 PM~16202906-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's dedication. 3100+ mile round trip spur-of-the-moment road trip! Holla at me next time ya'll come through El Paso
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 06:30 PM~16206090
> *Yo skim i found this,just to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 04:30 PM~16206090
> *Yo skim i found this,just to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 4 2010, 01:12 AM~16176746-->
> 
> 
> 
> spent most of the time looking at all Berts stuff. I wish I had that much shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 01:15 AM~16176771
> *lemme get some of that shit bert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:16 AM~16176781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



motherfuck!!! :0


----------



## andrewlister

hell bent alright


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:12 AM~16176746
> *spent most of the time looking at all Berts stuff. I wish I had that much shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy crap
i been spending hours and days looking for a new steering shaft for my 63 in the whole country and you guys have joints like this around, thats crazy


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 02:09 AM~16177155
> *this muthafucka would have been mishap #6 but we put the brakes on that accident waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill had NAPA hook us up with a brand new tire.
> *


WTf is that? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hotstuff5964

kool pics Skim, glad you, Dirty, and the car made it back safe.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 6 2010, 08:26 PM~16208342
> *holy crap
> i been spending hours and days looking for a new steering shaft for my 63 in the whole country and you guys have joints like this around, thats crazy
> *


THAT PLACE HAS IMPALA STUFF FOR DAYS ANYTHING YOU NEED HE HAS IT :biggrin:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 09:32 PM~16208456
> *THAT PLACE HAS IMPALA STUFF FOR DAYS ANYTHING YOU NEED HE HAS IT  :biggrin:
> *


Contact info please...thanks.


----------



## guacamole61

hey skim what was your favorite car the new years picnic . this was my favorite


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 6 2010, 09:31 PM~16208441-->
> 
> 
> 
> kool pics Skim, glad you, Dirty, and the car made it back safe.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 09:32 PM~16208456
> *THAT PLACE HAS IMPALA STUFF FOR DAYS ANYTHING YOU NEED HE HAS IT  :biggrin:
> *


PUT A WEEK ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Jan 6 2010, 09:36 PM~16209435
> *Contact info please...thanks.
> *


CHEVY SHOP ,EL MONTE CALI


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 7 2010, 12:01 AM~16211323
> *
> PUT A WEEK ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## droppen98

this ride has gone through some major ass work it has for sure been brought back from the dead. exalant job


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 06:30 PM~16206090
> *Yo skim i found this,just to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah thats like what I was getting at


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2010, 10:25 AM~16213232
> *yeah thats like what I was getting at
> *


you should do a watermen setup in hellbent 1 off shit youve gone this far 


just my opinion


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

My favorite at the Majestic's picnic, handsdown! A rarity itself, but it has some rare items on it too. 348, Bedrails, Paint Dividers, Rain Deflectors, Rocker Mouldings, Grille Guard and Dual Spots. Fuckin' Fresh! That's a 59 I would like to own. :yes:


----------



## Impala Daddy

what up skimster? mia boy...should i ship to japan? hit me up..


----------



## Impala Daddy

CHEVY SHOP.....(626)442-6421


----------



## Impala Daddy

think thats cartoons dads elco seen it at his shop the other day


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 7 2010, 04:25 PM~16215412
> *think thats cartoons dads elco seen it at his shop the other day
> *


 :cheesy: It's da bomb diggy.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 11:56 AM~16213465
> *My favorite at the Majestic's picnic, handsdown!  A rarity itself, but it has some rare items on it too. 348, Bedrails, Paint Dividers, Rain Deflectors, Rocker Mouldings, Grille Guard and Dual Spots.  Fuckin' Fresh! That's a 59 I would like to own. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 6 2010, 12:21 PM~16202790
> *
> :yes:
> :roflmao: WE KNEW YOU WERE GONNA REGRET IT......NEXT TIME YOUR SEAT IS BOOKED AND RESERVED
> *


AIGHT!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 8 2010, 03:38 AM~16223060
> *AIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come buy this red interior fabric. :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 8 2010, 01:38 AM~16223060
> *AIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 6 2010, 11:21 AM~16202790
> *
> :yes:
> :roflmao: WE KNEW YOU WERE GONNA REGRET IT......NEXT TIME YOUR SEAT IS BOOKED AND RESERVED
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## edward61

Thats fukin sweet


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jan 4 2010, 12:18 AM~16175616
> *Who drives the Firestone truck in the back ground?
> *



Thats me homie :biggrin: It was hell tryin to turn my rig around the block to go and take the pics. :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX

:wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 08:27 AM~16264389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Bertster and Saul Vargas?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 12 2010, 07:56 AM~16264889
> *Bertster and Saul Vargas?
> *


Bert tryin to be a P.I.M.P circa 1995


----------



## willskie187

yo can somebody tell me where that impala haven is PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16265359
> *Bert tryin to be a P.I.M.P circa 1995
> *


Like a pimp.


----------



## willskie187

PLEASE


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 12 2010, 01:09 PM~16266252
> *PLEASE
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim

Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 02:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


 :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 12:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


Good to hear the news! I thought you might haven stopped working on her? Had not seen any updates. Checking your topic was becoming a daily thing for me. Great looking car!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


WE GONNA HAVE TO SWING ON BY
:sprint:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 06:43 AM~16223819
> *Come buy this red interior fabric.  :wow:
> *


whats it fit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 12 2010, 02:11 PM~16268220
> *whats it fit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 12 2010, 06:11 PM~16268220
> *whats it fit :biggrin:
> *


All years, but it's NOS red Impala Hardtop 61 insert fabric. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 02:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


Now go get it, tow it back, and paint it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 13 2010, 10:11 AM~16275966
> *Now go get it, tow it back, and paint it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 11:32 AM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 13 2010, 08:12 AM~16275972
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 12 2010, 09:17 AM~16265359
> *Bert tryin to be a P.I.M.P circa 1995
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :cheesy:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 12:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


damn that was fast... :0


----------



## RawSixOneSS

skim whats good :biggrin: i need to find a rag 1 :sprint:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16266873
> *Arrelio has the car all blocked out ready to paint said it should be this weekend. The paint will be ready today.
> *


did he not know you spent 6 months blocking it out yourself 

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 13 2010, 06:18 PM~16281091
> *did he not know you spent 6 months blocking it out yourself
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Lol, I know. Im sure it wasn't much but it needed to be gone over real good still before spraying.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2010, 06:45 PM~16281432
> *Lol, I know. Im sure it wasn't much but it needed to be gone over real good still before spraying.
> *




theres more low spots in the glass on my 50 then in ur entire car


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 10:56 AM~16213465
> *My favorite at the Majestic's picnic, handsdown!  A rarity itself, but it has some rare items on it too. 348, Bedrails, Paint Dividers, Rain Deflectors, Rocker Mouldings, Grille Guard and Dual Spots.  Fuckin' Fresh! That's a 59 I would like to own. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thee Artistics. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 7 2010, 02:25 PM~16215412
> *think thats cartoons dads elco seen it at his shop the other day
> *


 it belongs to Oso owner of Still Rappin. Very similar though.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511627


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:31 AM~16284443
> *it belongs to Oso owner of Still Rappin. Very similar though.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511627
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 13 2010, 06:45 PM~16281432-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I know. Im sure it wasn't much but it needed to be gone over real good still before spraying.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no pics.....whas up wit dat?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 13 2010, 07:35 PM~16282078
> *theres more low spots in the glass on my 50 then in ur entire car
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2low63

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## redwhite_62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:06 AM~16177137
> *now it was time to bounce back towards Texas. But not before one last In & Out Burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I work for in n out burger and i open a lot of the new stores and i know for sure that we are coming to texas withing the next year i believe. rite now i just opened some in salt lake city. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16289955
> *I work for in n out burger and i open a lot of the new stores and i know for sure that we are coming to texas withing the next year i believe. rite now i just opened some in salt lake city. :biggrin:
> *


What part of Texas.....?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16289955
> *I work for in n out burger and i open a lot of the new stores and i know for sure that we are coming to texas withing the next year i believe. rite now i just opened some in salt lake city. :biggrin:
> *


Bring some up north too please :yes:

FatBurger licks ball sweat :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16289955
> *I work for in n out burger and i open a lot of the new stores and i know for sure that we are coming to texas withing the next year i believe. rite now i just opened some in salt lake city. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## redwhite_62

Everything is still new news to me but as soon as I find out I will let you knows


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16289955
> *I work for in n out burger and i open a lot of the new stores and i know for sure that we are coming to texas withing the next year i believe. rite now i just opened some in salt lake city. :biggrin:
> *


COME TO NORTH TEXAS.......IN AND OUT IS NEEDED


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2010, 12:14 AM~16297810
> *COME TO NORTH TEXAS.......IN AND OUT IS NEEDED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jjaysonn42

be nice! Sharing ideas is gud



_____________________
Personal Training London


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

whats up Skim??


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 06:36 AM~16298681
> *whats up Skim??
> *


Not much. all thats left is to water sand the body 1 last time before painting.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jan 14 2010, 03:15 PM~16289955
> *I work for in n out burger and i open a lot of the new stores and i know for sure that we are coming to texas withing the next year i believe. rite now i just opened some in salt lake city. :biggrin:
> *


what's in and out burger homie? sounds like what they should've named white castle, that shit goes in and comes right out.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2010, 10:59 AM~16299984
> *Not much. all thats left is to water sand the body 1 last time before painting.
> *


And not a single pic? Quit holding out!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 15 2010, 10:29 AM~16300189
> *what's in and out burger homie? sounds like what they should've named white castle, that shit goes in and comes right out.
> *


in n out burger is the shitttt!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 15 2010, 01:44 PM~16301358
> *And not a single pic? Quit holding out!
> *


I gotta drop off my skirts tomorrow so I will bring my camera.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2010, 08:36 PM~16303799
> *I gotta drop my skirt tomorrow so I will be in pain.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 94 SS

:0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2010, 07:36 PM~16303799
> *I gotta drop off my skirts tomorrow so I will bring my camera.
> *


 :0 :0. Uh oh


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2010, 07:36 PM~16303799
> *I gotta drop off my skirts tomorrow so I will bring my camera.
> *


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 15 2010, 11:59 PM~16306718
> *
> *


hey stranger! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2010, 03:06 AM~16307593
> *hey stranger! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up my brother

Nice vid....love the pic in the :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister

hey skim
wrong topic but i too these for you yesterday
i can see why you dig this shit, they are cool


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## andrewlister




----------



## keneken




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 16 2010, 10:14 PM~16313155
> *hey skim
> wrong topic but i too these for you yesterday
> i can see why you dig this shit, they are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice man yes I do love them. My green and white one is in Australia now.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Picked up another 9" versailles rear end and trailing arms for my other rag















































I dont like that its reinforced or has double banana bar mounts but for what I paid I cant complain. My other rag dont need all that reinforcement shit.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16319345
> *Picked up another 9" versailles rear end and trailing arms for my other rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like that its reinforced or has double banana bar mounts but for what I paid I cant complain. My other rag dont need all that reinforcement shit.
> *


***** TALKING ABOUT "MY OTHER RAG" :wow:


----------



## Skim

yeah my other rag, not this one either.

finally some nice weather today. 70 degrees


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 08:07 PM~16319577
> *yeah my other rag, not this one either.
> 
> finally some nice weather today. 70 degrees
> 
> *


DAMN, 60 LOOKING GOOD


----------



## REV. chuck

wheres the pics of hell bent you promised :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 08:11 PM~16319624
> *DAMN, 60 LOOKING GOOD
> *


buy it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2010, 08:12 PM~16319636
> *wheres the pics of hell bent you promised  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 08:12 PM~16319637
> *buy it
> *


LET'S MAKE A DEAL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 08:13 PM~16319648
> *LET'S MAKE A DEAL
> *


I told u how much now come with them chips










and thats including the seats and a rust free hood


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16319802
> *I told u how much now come with them chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats including the seats and a rust free hood
> *


I NEED TO COME OVER THERE AND START TO ASSESS THE COST.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 08:13 PM~16319647
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

you think Aurelio will let me snap some pics? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 02:12 AM~16323791
> *you think Aurelio will let me snap some pics?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


the pics skim said he was gonna get :|


----------



## Kustom 401K

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 07:26 PM~16319802
> *I told u how much now come with them chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats including the seats and a rust free hood
> *


how much........................4 tha 60


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 03:12 AM~16323791
> *you think Aurelio will let me snap some pics?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ct1458

skim heres a 59 that you can add to your fleet cheap....someone did cut the roof but it says it was tac welded back on.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1553392761.html


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16319893
> *I NEED TO COME OVER THERE AND START TO ASSESS THE COST.
> *


 :0


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16319345
> *Picked up another 9" versailles rear end and trailing arms for my other rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like that its reinforced or has double banana bar mounts but for what I paid I cant complain. My other rag dont need all that reinforcement shit.
> *


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 08:07 PM~16319577
> *yeah my other rag, not this one either.
> 
> finally some nice weather today. 70 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man would i hate to park your truck in a busy parking lot.. I'd probably end up parking on cars.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

MAN ID LOVE TO GET THAT 60 OFF U SKIM ITS NCIE BRO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:25 AM~16324897
> *:nosad:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 07:07 PM~16319573
> ****** TALKING ABOUT "MY OTHER RAG" :wow:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 18 2010, 05:05 PM~16328428
> *MAN ID LOVE TO GET THAT 60 OFF U SKIM ITS NCIE BRO
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 10:33 PM~16319893
> *I NEED TO COME OVER THERE AND START TO ASSESS THE COST.
> *


Hell yeah. That 60 rag is right up your alley Mike. uffin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 09:07 PM~16319573
> ****** TALKING ABOUT "MY OTHER RAG" :wow:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 03:12 AM~16323791
> *you think Aurelio will let me snap some pics?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



and distract him while you take pics :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2010, 07:07 PM~16319573
> ****** TALKING ABOUT "MY OTHER RAG" :wow:
> *


 :uh: haha yep...skim is one ballin ass homie :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:42 AM~16337396
> *Hell yeah. That 60 rag is right up your alley Mike. uffin:
> *


 :yes: :x:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16319577
> *yeah my other rag, not this one either.
> 
> finally some nice weather today. 70 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a rag being blocked by the wagon, and who's 63 rag is that?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 19 2010, 01:48 PM~16339606
> *I see a rag being blocked by the wagon, and who's 63 rag is that?
> *


THE HOMIE CHRIS=TEXAS MASSACRE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 18 2010, 04:05 PM~16328428
> *MAN ID LOVE TO GET THAT 60 OFF U SKIM ITS NCIE BRO
> *


You seen it. That bitch is a good ass og project.


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 19 2010, 10:49 AM~16337439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This fool here... :roflmao:


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 11:45 AM~16337920
> *and distract him while you take pics :biggrin:
> *


Haha that's true though :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 19 2010, 01:42 PM~16340137
> *THE HOMIE CHRIS=TEXAS MASSACRE
> *


----------



## tko_818

ey skim how much for that 60? any chance u can shoot me a pm? and im waiting to see them paint pics like evryone else too :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 07:26 PM~16319802
> *I told u how much now come with them chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats including the seats and a rust free hood
> *


CUZZ I NEED THAT! A.S.A.<s>P</s>!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16337920
> *and distract him while you take pics :biggrin:
> *


If I took some wings I would get distracted :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

send me lil johns contacts


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 12:01 AM~16346685
> *If I took some wings I would get distracted  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 10:01 PM~16346685
> *If I took some wings I would get distracted  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M in Avondale

Whats Up Skim!!
Whats Going On Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

chillin waitin on this paint.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 AM~16362598
> *chillin waitin on this paint.
> *


x2.....WTH


----------



## LEWISVILLE_J




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2010, 10:59 AM~16299984
> *Not much. all thats left is to water sand the body 1 last time before painting.
> *


sounds good I can't wait to see it


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by LEWISVILLE_J_@Jan 22 2010, 10:02 PM~16381836
> *
> *


CAMELS N HIGH LIFE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 23 2010, 09:31 AM~16384530
> *CAMELS N HIGH LIFE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

DA BOSS OF DA SOUF IS IN YO TOPIC!!


----------



## 2low63

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 23 2010, 11:30 AM~16385180
> *DA BOSS OF DA SOUF IS IN YO TOPIC!!
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## garageartguy




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 23 2010, 01:30 PM~16385180
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oh no its King Kracka!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

No wonder it's 4 pages deep, dat boi has been peelin them back!!


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:48 AM~16414357
> *No wonder it's 4 pages deep, dat boi has been peelin them back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that skim :wow:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2010, 06:48 AM~16414357
> *No wonder it's 4 pages deep, dat boi has been peelin them back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Skim plays the keyboard?? what DOESNT this dude do? :run:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 26 2010, 11:47 AM~16415880
> *:0 Skim plays the keyboard?? what DOESNT this dude do? :run:
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY "KEYBOARD"?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 05:36 PM~16420151
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY "KEYBOARD"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 01:36 AM~16420151
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY "KEYBOARD"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that frickin cat! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

how much for the cat? :ugh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 09:37 AM~16427321
> *how much for the cat? :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT FOR SALE :angry:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2010, 07:48 AM~16414357
> *No wonder it's 4 pages deep, dat boi has been peelin them back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That's Neal McCoy, he lives down the road from me!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 11:37 AM~16427321
> *how much for the cat? :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should've asked about that opossum eating the shop cats food way back in the day.


----------



## ROB327

HA SKIM WHERE IS THE PITURES OF HELL BENT POST SOME NEW ONES :worship:


----------



## garageartguy

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: 

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim I forgot the website you use for titles. A friend of mine needs it.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 28 2010, 07:41 AM~16438077
> *Skim I forgot the website you use for titles. A friend of mine needs it.
> *


http://www.its-titles.com/


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 28 2010, 01:40 AM~16437314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## cantgetenuf

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2010, 07:48 AM~16414357
> *No wonder it's 4 pages deep, dat boi has been peelin them back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



why is tiger woods singing country and showin his nut-print??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

hit me up, when your on ur way!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## vouges17

:420:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Texas Massacre

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2010, 01:53 PM~16441234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 10:43 AM~16428315
> *NOT FOR SALE :angry:
> *


i should have known not to mess with another man's pussy. :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 28 2010, 12:40 AM~16437314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that shit was hilarious.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 28 2010, 01:40 AM~16437314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


BETTER THAN A VAN GOGH!!



> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 28 2010, 02:42 PM~16441640-->
> 
> 
> 
> i should have known not to mess with another man's pussy.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2010, 02:45 PM~16441663
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that shit was hilarious.
> *


IM STILL... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 28 2010, 12:40 AM~16437314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :uh: dope ass six foe


----------



## Rod Stewart

hell bent aint on the streets yet? c'mon skimmy!


----------



## miguel62

Dang still no pics....im getting blue balls big time!!!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: teal blue balls :happysad:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 28 2010, 12:40 AM~16437314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


someone inmagiation just ran away wit em


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2010, 12:53 PM~16441234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


did worm have some old pesco's in that thing? :wow:


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 10:56 AM~16213465
> *My favorite at the Majestic's picnic, handsdown!  A rarity itself, but it has some rare items on it too. 348, Bedrails, Paint Dividers, Rain Deflectors, Rocker Mouldings, Grille Guard and Dual Spots.  Fuckin' Fresh! That's a 59 I would like to own. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and don forget the hina driving it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Jan 30 2010, 12:06 AM~16457796
> *and don forget the hina driving it
> *


word?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 30 2010, 12:23 AM~16457492
> *did worm have some old pesco's in that thing?  :wow:
> *


he had the reverse cylinders


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 02:11 AM~16177165
> *we even stopped at some junkyards but they were all closed. We were lookin over fences and all kinds of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i was there last yr..coming back from odessa. 

nga dont sell shit :angry:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:01 AM~16460104
> *i was there last yr..coming back from odessa.
> 
> nga dont sell shit  :angry:
> *


Mabye you should not have called him a nga?


----------



## God's Son2

he sold me a 57 rag for 200 dollars and a bundle of collards


----------



## 2low63




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 28 2010, 07:40 AM~16437314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats good shit right there.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 30 2010, 12:12 AM~16457401
> *someone inmagiation just ran away wit em
> *


 :rofl: Pretty accurate though... :rofl:


----------



## the GRINCH

testing , testing , testing , does this shit work








:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 1 2010, 07:38 PM~16481812
> *testing , testing , testing , does this shit work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


it works ready for the others :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 1 2010, 08:18 PM~16482369
> *it works ready for the others  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Spanky

will someone pm me when there's some new pics up or post a thread in OT? I don't get up this way often and when I do I never see any new pics...


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Feb 1 2010, 10:18 PM~16482369-->
> 
> 
> 
> it works ready for the others  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-J-RAY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16484784
> *:drama:
> *


:wow: :wow: me to


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2010, 02:43 AM~16485412
> *:wow:  :wow: me to
> *


You coming down this way for a vay-cay canadian? :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 1 2010, 08:38 PM~16481812
> *testing , testing , testing , does this shit work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 1 2010, 08:38 PM~16481812
> *testing , testing , testing , does this shit work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## baggedimpala_63

skim whats up on the 63 vert by the house?


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by baggedimpala_63_@Feb 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16493868
> *skim whats up on  the 63 vert by the house?
> *


Getting the floors done


----------



## Hittin3's

Nice ride good come up!!!!


----------



## guacamole61

whats up skim, hope everything is good just passing by... more pics and less bla bla bla....keep the pics coming


----------



## DOUBLE-O

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

A BIG WHAT THEY DEW FROM SOUTH FLORIDA...... :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Feb 3 2010, 01:25 AM~16496786
> *whats up skim, hope everything is good just passing by... more pics and less bla bla bla....keep the pics coming
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2010, 02:41 AM~16497082
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> A BIG WHAT THEY DEW FROM SOUTH FLORIDA...... :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## Skim

I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

suburban swingin at Street Riders hydraulics in Kansas City is doing the set up. Black Magic, the whole undercarriage I already had it chromed, 9" versaiiles rear end, new black stayfast canvas top this week, all new black CARS1 interior with cloth hardtop inserts this week, cars almost done, just putting the final touches on it. Also will be on black cross laces Zeniths. Its coming along fast.


----------



## RELIC

Ride is looking good homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 12:56 AM~16507768
> *Ride is looking good homie
> *


thanks carlos, its lso frame off painted belly, this is my street car so I can take Hell Bent to a higher level than I had originally planned.


----------



## Mr Impala

very nice skim its a mother fucker to mess with 2-3 cars at a time its funny your like me when the 61 was off in paint prison i started fucking with something else and dropper close to 16k between my truck and 64 now my 61 is stuck til I re up!


----------



## guacamole61

WOW!!!!!!!!! SKIM, HURTING THE GAME FLIPPING TWO AT ONE TIME, IT COST TO BE THE BOSS. AND YOU ARE EL MERO , MERO. POR ESO TE PRESUMO!!!!
TRANSLATION : YOU THE MAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 11:59 PM~16507789
> *thanks carlos, its lso frame off painted belly, this is my street car so I can take Hell Bent to a higher level than I had originally planned.
> *


They both are going to look good homie  Your gonna have to build a bigger shop :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 11:52 PM~16507734
> *I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 i knew you couldnt wait to post up lol. you did wait a while tho. she lookin good tony came along way sense i last seen it. just think in my first topic on LIL david said i should by this car :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 11:59 PM~16507789
> *thanks carlos, its lso frame off painted belly, this is my street car so I can take Hell Bent to a higher level than I had originally planned.
> *


LOOKIN GOOD SKIM


----------



## Skim

Thanks for the compliments everybody :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS SICC, SIMPLE BUT CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## TWEEDY

64 looks good Tony, I cant wait to see what Fabian has in store for it :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 01:55 AM~16507763
> *suburban swingin at Street Riders hydraulics in Kansas City is doing the set up. Black Magic, the whole undercarriage I already had it chromed, 9" versaiiles rear end, new black stayfast canvas top this week, all new black CARS1 interior with cloth hardtop inserts this week, cars almost done, just putting the final touches on it. Also will be on black cross laces Zeniths. Its coming along fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming along fast as hell! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

:0 :0 :0 










why you gotta hurt them like that....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


good stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXFOE

Thats a nice 64 rag homie! 
White or black top?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 01:15 AM~16508179
> *Thanks for the compliments everybody :cheesy:
> *


i told you the bitch was clean! looks good skim love the black and white. simple and to the point!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 02:52 AM~16507734
> *I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics. Thanks to Seth (sixoneforlife) for giving me the lead to find this jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damn Skim a 64 vert as well you got too much money homie


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 05:37 AM~16508719
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: you always gotta burst a ****** bubble


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 08:56 AM~16508755
> *:roflmao:  you always gotta burst a ****** bubble
> *


Naw. I forgot to give Tony props for finding the Parkwood wagon awhile back when I posted in his Texas Toast topic. He got me on it, now I'm returning the favor. :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=437729&st=1600


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

:nicoderm: :drama: :h5: 
Nice A$$


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The 64 will get sold......


----------



## CHUCC

The foe is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

Ive seen your signature but never thought it was something this clean!  

Good shit Skim.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE+Feb 4 2010, 05:26 AM~16508620-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a nice 64 rag homie!
> White or black top?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all black stayfast canvas rag with the small rectangle back window like in Sundance 63 and OG Charles Claytons 8ball 61 rag from Individuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:36 AM~16508717
> *i told you the bitch was clean! looks good skim love the black and white. simple and to the point!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Clarkster. Berts sending the all chrome disc brake kit like u have on yours. U did tell me I should pick it up. I took Seths word for it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:56 AM~16508755
> *:roflmao:  you always gotta burst a ****** bubble
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIGHT?!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@Feb 4 2010, 08:07 AM~16508965
> *The foe is looking good :biggrin:
> *


  

thanks everybody I cant wait. I tried to hold out on the pics until it was done but oh well fuck it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:02 AM~16508947
> *The 64 will get sold......
> *


 :uh: it did, to me. Naw this is my street car until the 61 gets done.


----------



## BIGMAZ

2 BIG M Members: BIGMAZ,Skim :cheesy: 
LOOKING GOOD WIT THE 4 BROTHER :wave:


----------



## Skim

the back window is like this


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 11:27 AM~16510409
> *2 BIG M Members: BIGMAZ,Skim  :cheesy:
> LOOKING GOOD WIT THE 4 BROTHER  :wave:
> *


thanks Big Maz hopefully we can hit Phoenix show :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 4 2010, 09:17 AM~16508395
> *64 looks good Tony, I cant wait to see what Fabian has in store for it  :biggrin:
> *


Just a regular street set up. :biggrin:  Man you see all the shit between goodtimes and the dreamteam ,good shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 10:30 AM~16510436
> *thanks Big Maz hopefully we can hit Phoenix show :cheesy:
> *


WE WILL SEE YA THERE


----------



## CHE1

nice 64


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 4 2010, 11:33 AM~16510478
> * nice 64
> *


thanks CHE










seats are done now just waiting on the door panels. gotta run the switch cable before putting the carpet and seats in. They sent David the door panels for an SS so he had to return them now just waiting on the non SS panels to arrive.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 01:52 AM~16507734
> *I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I knew, see i can keep a secret :biggrin: 


Very nice ride skim, I love it  Thanks for the motivation, now i gotta get off my ass and get in the garage now


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2010, 07:37 AM~16508844
> *:nicoderm:  :drama:  :h5:
> Nice A$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

Damn I love them gangsta ass back windows. Was gonna run one on the 62 but it just don't look ass good as on a 63 or 4. You need to chrome that wrack.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2010, 01:22 PM~16511401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  straight krum plow that bitch


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:18 PM~16511370
> *I knew, see i can keep a secret :biggrin:
> Very nice ride skim, I love it   Thanks for the motivation, now i gotta get off my ass and get in the garage now
> *


U sure did too.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 12:29 PM~16510422
> *the back window is like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a gangsta back window :guns:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:17 AM~16508395
> *64 looks good Tony, I cant wait to see what Fabian has in store for it  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16507789
> *thanks carlos, its lso frame off painted belly, this is my street car so I can take Hell Bent to a higher level than I had originally planned.
> *


This is what I'm talking bout..looks good Skim!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 01:15 AM~16508179
> *Thanks for the compliments everybody :cheesy:
> *


this sucks! skim has two bad ass rides now?


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 4 2010, 03:33 PM~16512586
> *this sucks! skim has two bad ass rides now?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

lookin good homie, love the color combo. Ebony and Ivory. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

damn skim the 64 looks clean as hell bro! did you get my pm about those 60 parts?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 12:55 AM~16507763
> *suburban swingin at Street Riders hydraulics in Kansas City is doing the set up. Black Magic, the whole undercarriage I already had it chromed, 9" versaiiles rear end, new black stayfast canvas top this week, all new black CARS1 interior with cloth hardtop inserts this week, cars almost done, just putting the final touches on it. Also will be on black cross laces Zeniths. Its coming along fast.
> *


Really????? I thought Only Hoggs roll D's?????

Are you not a hogg no more?
































Also nothing wrong with Z's but I though only D's would be on any of your rides for rolling stock :0


----------



## the GRINCH

oh you mean this stuff :biggrin: 
















and the 6ooooooh antennas


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 4 2010, 07:28 PM~16513762
> *Really?????  I thought Only Hoggs roll D's?????
> 
> Are you not a hogg no more?
> Also nothing wrong with Z's but I though only D's would be on any of your rides for rolling stock :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 02:52 AM~16507734
> *I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics.
> *


CHROME DEEEESSS NUTZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 4 2010, 05:28 PM~16513762
> *Really?????  I thought Only Hoggs roll D's?????
> 
> Are you not a hogg no more?
> Also nothing wrong with Z's but I though only D's would be on any of your rides for rolling stock :0
> *


I had a set of all chrome 72s for this car too but I like it with black wheels so zeniths the only one who will do it like that


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 05:34 PM~16513823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


The 60 antennas look sick on there


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 4 2010, 05:32 PM~16513800
> *oh you mean this stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 6ooooooh antennas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 08:28 PM~16515403
> *I had a set of all chrome 72s for this car too but I like it with black wheels so zeniths the only one who will do it like that
> *


Good to hear you have some D's chillin if need be :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 4 2010, 04:32 PM~16513800
> *oh you mean this stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 6ooooooh antennas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn davids gettin down on this thing!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 4 2010, 08:57 PM~16515645
> *damn davids gettin down on this thing!
> *


Yep then its off to get lifted at street riders hydraulics. Im excited.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16517147
> *Yep then its off to get lifted at street riders hydraulics. Im excited.
> *


what kind of setup u goin for?


----------



## tko_818

damn you and ur nice ass cars skim.. its gettin real old :angry: :biggrin:

now lets see that 61 painted :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

dammm nice 4 skim ...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

lookin good Tony!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 4 2010, 10:53 PM~16517222
> *what kind of setup u goin for?
> *


All chrome and black annodized black magic 2 pump set up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 01:20 AM~16507916
> *They both are going to look good homie    Your gonna have to build a bigger shop  :biggrin:
> *


*THAT POST REMINDS ME OF ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE MOVIES.....*




*AND THAT IS HOW THIS GREAT WHITE RAG IS DOING IT. POPS UP OUTTA NOWHERE AND ALL OF A SUDDEN WE'RE GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT, YOU'RE GONNA NEED A BIGGER SHOP, THEY'RE ALL GONNA NEED A PLAN "B"!*









*RAWWWRRR MOTHER FUCKER!!!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 4 2010, 11:30 AM~16510436-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Big Maz hopefully we can hit Phoenix show :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH SHIT....ANOTHER ROAD TRIP, AND ANOTHER ANKLE INJURY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 4 2010, 03:33 PM~16512586
> *this sucks! skim has two bad ass rides now?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG RED_@Feb 4 2010, 08:56 PM~16515635
> *Good to hear you have some D's chillin if need be :cheesy:
> *


NOT ANY MORE :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 4 2010, 06:32 PM~16513800
> *oh you mean this stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 6ooooooh antennas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



does Cars Inc have these in grey? or dark purple? PM me imma need an interior in teh next couple months


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 10:23 AM~16510364
> *all black stayfast canvas rag with the small rectangle back window like in Sundance 63 and OG Charles Claytons 8ball 61 rag from Individuals
> *


Always liked the gangster back window, gonna look great in black.


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:34 PM~16513823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I need a set of this    

damn expensive


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 4 2010, 05:32 PM~16513800
> *oh you mean this stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 6ooooooh antennas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna have that 6 way power under it. Keepin it real :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 02:34 AM~16519326
> *gonna have that 6 way power under it. Keepin it real :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 5 2010, 02:13 AM~16519105
> *I need a set of this
> 
> damn expensive
> *



them bitches should have came stock on there they fit so nice.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16515361
> *CHROME DEEEESSS NUTZZZZZZ :biggrin:
> *


:0 

why dont u mountain mash on that engine compartment for me vekean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 05:34 AM~16519326
> *gonna have that 6 way power under it. Keepin it real :0  :biggrin:
> *


Now your talking. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 06:13 AM~16519417
> *:0
> 
> why dont u mountain mash on that engine compartment for me vekean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey tony since your the king of chrome on ebay, can I get a price on triple dippin' deeess nutzzzz in yo mouf!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 5 2010, 09:16 AM~16519791
> *hey tony since your the king of chrome on ebay, can I get a price on triple dippin' deeess nutzzzz in yo mouf!!!
> *


:rofl: :rofl: Now that was funny! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

Mrs. Grinch Lookin pissed :roflmao: :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 08:36 AM~16520096
> *:rofl: :rofl: Now that was funny! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: uh I think seths been ghost writing your recent material.


----------



## CHUCC

:roflmao: :roflmao: Yall Crazy!!!


----------



## cantgetenuf

damnit that ACE aint good enuf u gotta hog a 64 too??

:biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 11:52 PM~16507734
> *I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 64 rag Skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn it


----------



## chromeandpaint

SKIM THANKS .WILLBIDWILLWIN :biggrin: 

[url=http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad173/ALEXANDER63/SANY0591.jpg]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad173/A...63/SANY0591.jpg[/url]


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 12:49 PM~16523246
> *SKIM  THANKS .WILLBIDWILLWIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2010, 02:49 PM~16523246
> *SKIM  THANKS .WILLBIDWILLWIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good man!


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 12:51 PM~16521113
> *:uh:  uh I think seths been ghost writing your recent material.
> *


naww POTNA!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 5 2010, 05:53 PM~16524934
> *naww POTNA!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

lucky


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16528925
> *lucky
> *


 :scrutinize: this fool got 2 bad ass rags talkin about im lucky?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ha ha ha ,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 01:53 AM~16507740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats one bad mofo right there! :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 03:13 AM~16519417
> *:0
> 
> why dont u mountain mash on that engine compartment for me vekean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin it, not a fan of 64s....but its cool


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 01:00 AM~16529045
> *:scrutinize:  this fool got 2 bad ass rags talkin about im lucky?
> *


hard work is your luck!


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 04:13 AM~16519417
> *:0
> 
> why dont u mountain mash on that engine compartment for me vekean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so wheres the build up on this one skim?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 6 2010, 02:55 PM~16531778
> *so wheres the build up on this one skim?
> *


This one started many, many moons ago, Grinch will certainly know 2005 maybe?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 01:08 PM~16531863
> *This one started many, many moons ago, Grinch will certainly know 2005 maybe?
> *


Yep, I think theGrinch said he started on this car 5 years ago and worked on it sporadically until I bought it off him. It was almost finished so he started working on it again to finish it up for me.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 12:32 PM~16532420
> *Yep, I think theGrinch said he started on this car 5 years ago and worked on it sporadically until I bought it off him. It was almost finished so he started working on it again to finish it up for me.
> *


Nice...maybe he's got an Vert Ace out there for me :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 04:32 PM~16532420
> *Yep, I think theGrinch said he started on this car 5 years ago and worked on it sporadically until I bought it off him. It was almost finished so he started working on it again to finish it up for me.
> *


how did you find out about this car? :drama:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 6 2010, 03:24 PM~16532776
> *how did you find out about this car? :drama:
> *


I was looking for a 64 rag and seth told me about it. He said it was clean and needed to talk to david about it, from what I thought, it had been sold a long time ago but it didn't happen. David figured I should fly out and look at it for myself but as long as I knew seth had seen it and said it was worth it, I didn't need to see it. I took his word for it and bought it. Clark reconfirmed this after he saw it that it was a good car.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 6 2010, 10:20 AM~16531185
> *hard work is your luck!
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated

WHAT IT DO HOMMIE!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 6 2010, 01:08 PM~16531863-->
> 
> 
> 
> This one started many, many moons ago, Grinch will certainly know 2005 maybe?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 02:32 PM~16532420
> *Yep, I think theGrinch said he started on this car 5 years ago and worked on it sporadically until I bought it off him. It was almost finished so he started working on it again to finish it up for me.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 03:31 PM~16532825
> *I was looking for a 64 rag and seth told me about it. He said it was clean and needed to talk to david about it, from what I thought, it had been sold a long time ago but it didn't happen. David figured I should fly out and look at it for myself but as long as I knew seth had seen it and said it was worth it, I didn't need to see it. I took his word for it and bought it. Clark reconfirmed this after he saw it that it was a good car.
> *


ur the only mofo on layitlow i envy with all the rides you have. i wanna camp out in ur car lot.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 6 2010, 05:57 PM~16533711
> *
> :thumbsup:
> ur the only mofo on layitlow i envy with all the rides you have. i wanna camp out in ur car lot.
> *


lets rob him instead :cheesy:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16533836
> *lets rob him instead  :cheesy:
> *


naw, i might need some parts from him later on. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 6 2010, 06:17 PM~16533849
> *naw, i might need some parts from him later on.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 

rico will rob him with me


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 02:31 PM~16532825
> *I was looking for a 64 rag and seth told me about it. He said it was clean and needed to talk to david about it, from what I thought, it had been sold a long time ago but it didn't happen. David figured I should fly out and look at it for myself but as long as I knew seth had seen it and said it was worth it, I didn't need to see it. I took his word for it and bought it. Clark reconfirmed this after he saw it that it was a good car.
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 6 2010, 01:57 PM~16532606
> *Nice...maybe he's got an Vert Ace out there for me  :biggrin:
> *


think he has 2 :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 6 2010, 08:02 PM~16534158
> *think he has 2  :0
> *


haha 3 if you want to get technical about it , , , , , , , , , got all the years now clark , , , , ,


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16533836
> *lets rob him instead  :cheesy:
> *


BETTER HAVE THAT VEST!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 6 2010, 11:45 PM~16536556
> *BETTER HAVE THAT VEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 6 2010, 11:48 PM~16536605
> *:ninja:
> *


THIS :ninja: WILL :sprint: WHEN :machinegun: AND :guns: COME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 7 2010, 12:00 AM~16536712
> *THIS :ninja: WILL :sprint: WHEN :machinegun: AND :guns: COME OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16536479
> *haha 3 if you want to get technical about it , , , , , , , , ,  got all the years now clark , , , , ,
> *


I hate you


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 7 2010, 12:03 AM~16536735
> *:happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 7 2010, 12:20 AM~16536876
> *:cheesy:
> *


alright your in 


need an inside man anyway


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 05:13 AM~16519417
> *:0
> 
> why dont u mountain mash on that engine compartment for me vekean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats nice bro!


----------



## miguel62

WTF you got a 64 rag now???? :wow: Damn it skim!!!! SOMEONE IS BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 AM~16539035
> *WTF you got a 64 rag now???? :wow: Damn it skim!!!! SOMEONE IS BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


naw just trying to hustle shit. how you been bro? U know who that is selling the 62 hood and trunk on craigslist up by you?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Feb 7 2010, 09:22 AM~16539035
> *WTF you got a 64 rag now???? :wow: Damn it skim!!!! SOMEONE IS BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 6 2010, 11:00 PM~16536712
> *THIS :ninja: WILL :sprint: WHEN :machinegun: AND :guns: COME OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and don't forget the bitch


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 6 2010, 05:15 PM~16533836
> *lets rob him instead  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2010, 10:23 AM~16510364
> *all black stayfast canvas rag with the small rectangle back window like in Sundance 63 and OG Charles Claytons 8ball 61 rag from Individuals
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

shit done turned into tony's 64 topic. :uh: 




and dirty poppin' off mac 10's. :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 8 2010, 04:21 PM~16551007
> *shit done turned into tony's 64 topic.  :uh:
> and dirty poppin' off mac 10's.  :wow:
> *


_*DID YOU SEE THAT?!*_





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

that thing almost got away from him! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Skim, love the fact that you put the correct black insert on the trim for an ermine white color 64. Sooooooooooooooooo many people put white because repop is white and I am not sure I have even seen an NOS piece with black insert!!!!! Its the little details that count!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 8 2010, 04:35 PM~16551121
> *Skim, love the fact that you put the correct black insert on the trim for an ermine white color 64.  Sooooooooooooooooo many people put white because repop is white and I am not sure I have even seen an NOS piece with black insert!!!!!  Its the little details that count!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


AND GOTTA LOVE THE NON-SS'


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 8 2010, 05:09 PM~16551929
> *AND GOTTA LOVE THE NON-SS'
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

where could this be going


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16552619
> *where could this be going
> 
> 
> *



hey you get my pm ???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 09:24 PM~16552619
> *where could this be going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Getting that ship window installed. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 8 2010, 08:25 PM~16552639
> *hey you get my pm ???
> *


yea , how much of the channel you need ? i got a pretty clean 4dr im going to cut up


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16552704
> *Getting that SHIT window installed.  :biggrin:
> *


fixed :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 09:42 PM~16552800
> *fixed  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 

Hey make sure you take them boys out to the Mellow Mushroom when they get out that way. :biggrin: Pizza so good make wanna go home and smack ya momma in the mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2010, 09:45 PM~16552830
> *:0
> 
> Hey make sure you take them boys out to the Mellow Mushroom when they get out that way.  :biggrin:  Pizza so good make wanna go home and smack ya momma in the mouth.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16507740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hellya bro :biggrin: super clean ass fo!! 
:yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 that fo is GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 7 2010, 04:31 PM~16541563-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw just trying to hustle shit. how you been bro? U know who that is selling the *62 hood *and trunk on craigslist up by you?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 06:24 PM~16552619
> *where could this be going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when it comes back get us a pic with some freshly bleach whited white walls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16552704
> *Getting that ship window installed.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 8 2010, 05:23 PM~16551022
> *DID YOU SEE THAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That shit was funny... You ever see this one?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

You need to change your name to $kim...nice 64


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 9 2010, 10:43 AM~16558394
> *That shit was funny...  You ever see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The last guy made that shit look easy, he'll handled that hoss.

Here's a pic of the round he was shooting, that's the .700 Nitro Express


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 10:00 AM~16558526
> *The last guy made that shit look easy, he'll handled that hoss.
> 
> Here's a pic of the round he was shooting, that's the .700 Nitro Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F'sho, but the guys at 2:08 and 2:12 made me pee a little.. :biggrin: 

That round is HUGE.. Make's my .50 Desert Eagle rounds look like .22's :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 10:00 AM~16558526
> *The last guy made that shit look easy, he'll handled that hoss.
> 
> Here's a pic of the round he was shooting, that's the .700 Nitro Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah but have you seen this one.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNjUpR7qwNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNjUpR7qwNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 9 2010, 04:56 PM~16562830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I THOUGHT YOU HAD THE GUTS DONE ON THAT ALREADY ??


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 9 2010, 03:43 PM~16558394
> *That shit was funny...  You ever see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit! Remember that gun from the movie Tremors.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 9 2010, 05:56 PM~16562830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got all new cables pads etc..???


----------



## chongo1

i clicked on this thread and found a bad ass 64 and a lil ol lady in a wheelchair kicken ass, awesome thread...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 9 2010, 05:00 PM~16562876
> *I THOUGHT YOU HAD THE GUTS DONE ON THAT ALREADY ??
> *


yeah its all done but david didnt want to put it in until after the top is installed.


----------



## Skim

off to see the wizard :0


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Skim, BThompsonTX, regal ryda, 64dreams
:0 :wave:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 06:56 AM~16568632
> *off to see the wizard :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I already got one, but I guess ill take it! :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 12:58 AM~16568656
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Skim, BThompsonTX, regal ryda, 64dreams
> :0  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Looking good Tony.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2010, 11:56 PM~16568632
> *off to see the wizard :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2010, 10:56 PM~16568632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Almost show time Tony man thats gonna be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 10 2010, 12:21 AM~16568867
> *Almost show time Tony man thats gonna be sweet :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i know, its coming up fast and i hope to god im ready, less than 2 months away.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM SKIM,, IS THAT 64 YOURS ALSO?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 10 2010, 01:20 AM~16569426
> *DAM SKIM,, IS THAT 64 YOURS ALSO?
> *


yeah something for the street until i finish the 61


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM NICE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 01:04 AM~16569696
> *yeah something for the street until i finish the 61
> *


64 LOOKIN GOOD SKIM


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 01:04 AM~16569696
> *yeah something for the street until i finish the 61
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## meanOne

64 vert looking good skim !!!!!! :thumbsup: hows that 61 coming ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

uffin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How hard is it to install a stayfast top? Do you think you could've done it?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 AM~16568632
> *off to see the wizard :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dayum Tony... Make's me wanna redo the top on my Ace... :biggrin: 

Lovin the progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 10 2010, 10:30 AM~16570501
> *How hard is it to install a stayfast top? Do you think you could've done it?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2010, 08:39 AM~16570536
> *:uh:
> *


What's croc'n bro?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2010, 11:56 PM~16568632
> *off to see the wizard :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: Very Nice


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 10 2010, 03:54 PM~16570615
> *What's croc'n bro?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 10 2010, 08:34 AM~16570523
> *Dayum Tony...  Make's me wanna redo the top on my Ace...  :biggrin:
> 
> Lovin the progress!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2010, 11:44 PM~16568474
> *yeah its all done but david didnt want to put it in until after the top is installed.
> *



  i knew i seen it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 AM~16568632
> *off to see the wizard :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: looks good, i want to install the small back window on my vert, wehre do you get them from?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> I guess u know how it goes trying to put together 2 cars at one time, I dont have a lot of time with the 61 at A&M right now, Im waiting on them to do their thing I still work full time and do the ebay chrome thing, anyways TheGrinch has been putting the finishing touches on my 64 rag, most people didnt even know I had it, some did. Anyways Thanks to David (TheGrinch) hes been kicking ass to finish it so heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> oh you mean this stuff :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 6ooooooh antennas


----------



## rag61

:wow:


> oh you mean this stuff :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 6ooooooh antennas
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

and the 6ooooooh antennas










nice rag skim


----------



## Ragtop Ted

The 64 Rag looks great.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16577244
> *The 64 Rag looks great.
> *


X2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THAT LIL BACK WINDOW


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 AM~16568632
> *off to see the wizard :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit better come out tight coming from a guy whos done hundreds of tops    :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

U GUYS NEED MORE LIL WINDOWS?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 12:04 AM~16579330
> *U GUYS NEED MORE LIL WINDOWS?
> *


YES.....WE DO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 12:04 AM~16579330
> *U GUYS NEED MORE LIL WINDOWS?
> *


this is who got me mines :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

HOW MANY YOU GUYS NEED?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 11 2010, 01:27 AM~16580113-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is who got me mines :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 02:17 AM~16580287
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 02:21 AM~16580299
> *HOW MANY YOU GUYS NEED?
> *


PM A PRICE


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 11 2010, 12:26 AM~16580311
> *PM A PRICE
> *



OK, I FORGOT WAT SKIM PAID. HE MIGHT REMEMBER BUT I'LL ASK MY FRIEND THAT HAS THEM TOMMORROW. 
SAME SIZE?


----------



## west coast ridaz

these look good on the foe


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 01:17 AM~16580287
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: i like


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 02:28 AM~16580317
> *OK, I FORGOT WAT SKIM PAID. HE MIGHT REMEMBER BUT I'LL ASK MY FRIEND THAT HAS THEM TOMMORROW.
> SAME SIZE?
> *


YEP SAME SIZE


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 01:17 AM~16580287
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good lookin wheel.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 03:17 AM~16580287
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look really nice.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 01:04 AM~16579330
> *U GUYS NEED MORE LIL WINDOWS?
> *



YES!!!!!!! I need one :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 11 2010, 12:29 AM~16580323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these look good on the foe
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.kanter.com///productdetail.aspx...&Cat=23&Prc=131


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 11 2010, 11:22 AM~16581876
> *http://www.kanter.com///productdetail.aspx...&Cat=23&Prc=131
> *



Thank you, :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 11 2010, 02:29 AM~16580323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these look good on the foe
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## vouges17

[/quote]

nice looking wheel


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 10 2010, 10:46 PM~16579764
> *YES.....WE DO
> *


isnt this the place that sells them or makes them?
http://www.chevsofthe40s.com/


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 02:19 PM~16583895
> *isnt this the place that sells them or makes them?
> http://www.chevsofthe40s.com/
> *


THEY MAKE THE FRAMES OR THE SEALS?

OR BOTH?


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2010, 01:04 AM~16569696
> *yeah something for the street until i finish the 61
> *


And that is just for the streets. He will build another if he has to.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 11 2010, 10:52 PM~16589064
> *And that is just for the streets. He will build another if he has to.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capone530

so what ever happen with ur car?? i quit followin the topic after u sent it to a shop to get finished..is it done ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Feb 12 2010, 01:17 AM~16590466
> *so what ever happen with ur car?? i quit followin the topic after u sent it to a shop to get finished..is it done ?
> *


its not gonna be done for a while. lambo door kits and clear see thru top hasnt arrived yet.





















:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 01:57 AM~16590754
> *its not gonna be done for a while. lambo door kits and clear see thru top hasnt arrived yet.
> :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THAT BOOMERANG ANTENNA AND THE SIDE VENT PORTS GETTING INSTALLED THIS WEEK BUT THE POP TRUNK AND THE GROUND EFFECTS AIN'T GONNA BE IN UNTIL THE FIRST OF MARCH. LETS HOPE THE "26 LEXANI's AIN'T ON BACKORDER


----------



## Malobu 79

what about the RR Phantom nose? :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Feb 12 2010, 02:30 AM~16590966
> *what about the RR Phantom nose?  :0
> *


STFU.....THAT WAS THE SURPRISE :twak:


----------



## Malobu 79

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 01:36 AM~16590996
> *STFU.....THAT WAS THE SURPRISE :twak:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Feb 12 2010, 02:38 AM~16591000
> *:boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 02:18 AM~16590900
> *I KNOW THAT BOOMERANG ANTENNA AND THE SIDE VENT PORTS GETTING INSTALLED THIS WEEK BUT THE POP TRUNK AND THE GROUND EFFECTS AIN'T GONNA BE IN UNTIL THE FIRST OF MARCH. LETS HOPE THE "26 LEXANI's AIN'T ON BACKORDER
> *


i thought he was gonna 32's guess he blew his was on that 64 instead :uh: 



is it still getting the thomas the tank engine treatment or did he change his plans there too?


----------



## Lolohopper

700 pages :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 12 2010, 04:38 AM~16591221
> *700 pages :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no shit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 12 2010, 05:38 AM~16591221
> *700 pages :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


1000 pages and this topic will be finished.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 02:28 AM~16580317
> *OK, I FORGOT WAT SKIM PAID. HE MIGHT REMEMBER BUT I'LL ASK MY FRIEND THAT HAS THEM TOMMORROW.
> SAME SIZE?
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## 81.7.TX.

84s and vogues would look real good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2010, 01:58 AM~16591103
> *is it still getting the thomas the tank engine treatment or did he change his plans there too?
> *


it's thomas the train!


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 03:57 AM~16590754
> *its not gonna be done for a while. lambo door kits and clear see thru top hasnt arrived yet.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim




----------



## Wizzard

Do you have winter tires in texas?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 12 2010, 06:43 PM~16596400
> *Do you have winter tires in texas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just these


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2010, 01:45 AM~16596420
> *just these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can see youre o.k.  

Is it alot of accidents with "normal" cars involved when you get that much snow?


----------



## XLowLifeX

looks like ohio..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 11 2010, 01:29 AM~16580323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these look good on the foe
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 05:31 PM~16596298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


snow sucks :angry:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 07:31 PM~16596298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


snow will add some more patina


----------



## Wizzard

For sale in Sweden right now:


















The guy wants about $32.000 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 05:31 PM~16596298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro, you dont believe in car covers or anything? :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 13 2010, 04:36 AM~16600356
> *damn bro, you dont believe in car covers or anything?  :0  :0
> *


Car covers are the worst thing you can do to a car sitting outside on grass.All's that car cover is going to do it trap in the moisture inbetween the car cover and the body helping our unwelcomed friend rust work even faster


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 13 2010, 03:21 PM~16603594
> *Car covers are the worst thing you can do to a car sitting outside on grass.All's that car cover is going to do it trap in the moisture inbetween the car cover and the body helping our unwelcomed friend rust work even faster
> *


X61..that goes for tarps too!! :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16605471
> *X61..that goes for tarps too!! :uh:
> *


Yes sir it is better to just let them breath if you have no where to keep them dry like a barn.

When ever I see a tarp or car cover on a car in a grass feild I feel bad for it.And up here pine trees with there needels are like a sponge and really help rust.


----------



## Skim

22 MAYBE


----------



## LowRollinJosh

skim whats that old 40s model convertible? ready to sell me some 60 parts? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 13 2010, 04:50 AM~16600150
> *For sale in Sweden right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy wants about $32.000  :uh:  :ugh:
> *


Numbers matching Tri-power 4 speed car? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2010, 08:52 AM~16608671
> *Numbers matching Tri-power 4 speed car?  :cheesy:
> *


I think I seen that car in Rocky III when he was trainin in Sweden :roflmao: 

There's a couple 348 cars out here on Craigslist!! Decent prices for car w/ engine!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 13 2010, 01:50 AM~16600150
> *For sale in Sweden right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy wants about $32.000  :uh:  :ugh:
> *



correct me if I'm wrong... but that's not a 348. Didn't the 348's have gold crossflags? These ones are chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider

that snow was crazy


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 14 2010, 05:18 PM~16611969
> *correct me if I'm wrong... but that's not a 348. Didn't the 348's have gold crossflags? These ones are chrome
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 12 2010, 05:47 PM~16596438
> *I can see youre o.k.
> 
> Is it alot of accidents with "normal" cars involved when you get that much snow?
> *


hell yea....these dumb fucks out here act like the roads covered in snow, when its just wet like rain....we passed like 15 cars in the ditch yesterday on the way to Skim's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16611969
> *correct me if I'm wrong... but that's not a 348. Didn't the 348's have gold crossflags? These ones are chrome
> *


uh no.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 14 2010, 06:18 PM~16611969
> *correct me if I'm wrong... but that's not a 348. Didn't the 348's have gold crossflags? These ones are chrome
> *


gold crossflags are the repop ones. 348 cars have the crossflag badge on the trunk above the V and a different grill badge than the 283 cars


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 14 2010, 11:17 PM~16610764
> *I think I seen that car in Rocky III when he was trainin in Sweden  :roflmao:
> 
> There's a couple 348 cars out here on Craigslist!!  Decent prices for car w/ engine!
> *


 :biggrin: 
It comes with 307 and a PG. He is willing to sell a 348 with the car, doesnt say if its a matching #. Could very well be, who knows.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 15 2010, 02:41 PM~16619964
> *:biggrin:
> It comes with 307 and a PG. He is willing to sell a 348 with the car, doesnt say if its a matching #. Could very well be, who knows.
> *


Yup, If I'm lookin for a matching #'s car, it's gonna have to be for a restore OG..I'm not sure I want to spend time on matching, this, matching that.blah, blah blah.. :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 12 2010, 03:38 AM~16591221
> *700 pages :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


uffin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 13 2010, 04:21 PM~16603594
> *Car covers are the worst thing you can do to a car sitting outside on grass.All's that car cover is going to do it trap in the moisture inbetween the car cover and the body helping our unwelcomed friend rust work even faster
> *


good to know, i thought it would have breathed underneath, but i guess warm air rises and creates more. that snow shit scares me :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 11 2010, 10:44 PM~16589637
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 16 2010, 02:32 AM~16626247
> *good to know, i thought it would have breathed underneath, but i guess warm air rises and creates more.  that snow shit scares me  :biggrin:
> *


Snow like that isn't what does the damage. The minute it gets above freezing that shit slides right off to the ground.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

whats going on Skim


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 16 2010, 09:19 AM~16627317
> *Snow like that isn't what does the damage. The minute it gets above freezing that shit slides right off to the ground.
> *


very true.But if you had tarps all the shit melting would make mositer rise and get traped under a trap for sure hno: hno:


----------



## REV. chuck

skim needs to have the topic title changed to 


IMPALA'S all years


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 16 2010, 02:02 PM~16630083
> *skim needs to have the topic title changed to
> IMPALA'S  all years
> *


mods should just delete this topic. :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2010, 09:33 AM~16627405
> *whats going on Skim
> *


The 64 rags just about finished minus the hydraulics and Im trying to sell my 60 rag to feed into my 61. U wanna buy it, 11k includes the green parts car in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 17 2010, 06:27 PM~16643277
> *mods should just delete this topic.  :wow:
> *


i agree since hell bent isnt even around anymore


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2010, 10:45 PM~16645708
> *The 64 rags just about finished minus the hydraulics and Im trying to sell my 60 rag to feed into my 61. U wanna buy it, 11k includes the green parts car in the back. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! Did you detail that bitch??? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2010, 10:45 PM~16645708
> *The 64 rags just about finished minus the hydraulics and Im trying to sell my 60 rag to feed into my 61. U wanna buy it, 11k includes the green parts car in the back. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Good price homie good luck on the deal I would get that 60 off your hands but i have to many projects allready and I just bought a 1994 Impala ss for $7,000


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

This is my new ride and yes it does run need to throw some wheels on this ride.








:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2010, 10:45 PM~16645708
> *The 64 rags just about finished minus the hydraulics and Im trying to sell my 60 rag to feed into my 61. U wanna buy it, 11k includes the green parts car in the back. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell of a good deal Skim but I got so many projects and Im not a huge fan of impalas somehow...But damn this deal is hella good if you asked me...People need to picture the finish product in their heads and realize the deal they are getting here


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2010, 09:45 PM~16645708
> *The 64 rags just about finished minus the hydraulics and Im trying to sell my 60 rag to feed into my 61. U wanna buy it, 11k includes the green parts car in the back. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 11:59 PM~16656318
> *:happysad:
> *


Look at that bumper just sweatin'


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2010, 11:52 PM~16507734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of my sixty-four :biggrin:


before the seventy-two spokes

*Circa 1990*









After

*Circa 1990*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

THE GOOD OL DAYS









car was built at the Norwood, Ohio plant according to the Vins.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 18 2010, 08:16 AM~16649895
> *Good price homie good luck on the deal I would get that 60 off your hands but i have to many projects  allready and I just bought a 1994 Impala ss for $7,000
> *


and they all rusting away.  

hoarder.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG RED

http://i46.tinypic.com/awrr06.jpg[/img]

Is this an odd ball bubble top?

Since all the 61 guys roll threw here thought I would ask.


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 21 2010, 07:22 PM~16680952
> *http://i46.tinypic.com/awrr06.jpg[/img]
> 
> Is this an odd ball bubble top?
> 
> Since all the 61 guys roll threw here thought I would ask.
> *


its a bel-air, you can tell by the tailights plus it says it on the rear :happysad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 21 2010, 07:22 PM~16680952
> *http://i46.tinypic.com/awrr06.jpg[/img]
> 
> Is this an odd ball bubble top?
> 
> Since all the 61 guys roll threw here thought I would ask.
> *


a rare belair "SPORT COUPE ":0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 21 2010, 07:22 PM~16680952
> *http://i46.tinypic.com/awrr06.jpg[/img]
> 
> Is this an odd ball bubble top?
> 
> Since all the 61 guys roll threw here thought I would ask.
> *


I'd Roll it. :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 21 2010, 07:43 PM~16681130
> *a rare belair "SPORT COUPE ":0
> *


How rare?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 21 2010, 10:26 PM~16682360
> *How rare?
> *


rare but not super rare , i know 3 guys within 20 miles of me that has one and a dude called me last week wanting to sell me one


----------



## the GRINCH

*skim and bthompsontk , it was great to meet both of you and kick it in the carolinas this weekend , hope the road trip went well to the kc area , thanks for everything , get your tickets ready for april 8-11 , we need pics *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16682395
> *rare but not super rare , i know 3 guys within 20 miles of me that has one and a dude called me last week wanting to sell me one
> *


I see.That pic is from awhile ago and I allways thought a Bel-Air in that era would be a post car and well when that is all you see I guess you assume that there would not be a bubble top Bel-Air.

Thanks.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yea... OG SKIM ONE roll through ATL about 3am , THANKS for the chrome!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








bthompsontk throwing up that big "M" sign 

























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2010, 10:07 PM~16656420
> *Look at that bumper just sweatin'
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16683426
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bthompsontk throwing up that big "M" sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## VItreryda

look what i found in arkasas looks like yours huh?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 22 2010, 12:29 AM~16683426
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bthompsontk throwing up that big "M" sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :biggrin:

They was Truck'd up with them JEW-ELZ on they way home. :rofl:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 22 2010, 02:13 AM~16685967
> *look what i found in arkasas looks like yours huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard

Wow Skim! Love the rag! 
Came out real clean!  

You got a permit to do that on the garage door? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 18 2010, 07:31 AM~16649954
> *This is my new ride and yes it does run need to throw some wheels on this ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


doesnt look like a 94 to me, mirrors and quarter windows are wrong for a 94, i miss mine....


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 05:36 AM~16686448
> *:rofl:  :biggrin:
> 
> They was Truck'd up with them JEW-ELZ on they way home. :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2010, 10:02 AM~16687254
> *:0
> *



the infamous home depot shot!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 22 2010, 10:59 AM~16687762
> *Wow Skim! Love the rag!
> Came out real clean!
> 
> You got a permit to do that on the garage door? :biggrin:
> *


dollar general 99 cent cans and stock tips lol


----------



## meanOne

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16683426
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bthompsontk throwing up that big "M" sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Dammmmmmmmmm Tony, looking hella tight ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

Props on the 64 Skim! Could you pm the info on the guy that did the vert top please?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 22 2010, 03:13 AM~16685967
> *look what i found in arkasas looks like yours huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i love tha back window


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lovin the car Skim... Nice "in the meantime" 64 rag! :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see your setup!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 07:03 AM~16697880
> *Props on the 64 Skim!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you pm the info on the guy that did the vert top please?
> 
> 
> *



Me to bro!!!! Hope dude is local!! :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2010, 11:38 PM~16695878
> *the infamous home depot shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But of course! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2010, 01:38 AM~16695878
> *the infamous home depot shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 23 2010, 10:07 AM~16698030
> *Me to bro!!!!  Hope dude is local!!   :wow:
> *


North Carolina, but any interior shop who is experienced can easily achieve this look.

Its as easy as stitching a zipper to additional canvas, installing a window frame (once centered), cut and remove the canvas from the frame and installing the glass insert.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2010, 09:12 AM~16698299
> *North Carolina, but any interior shop who is experienced can easily achieve this look.
> 
> Its as easy as stitching a zipper to additional canvas, installing a window frame (once centered), cut and remove the canvas from the frame and installing the glass insert.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 23 2010, 08:07 AM~16698030
> *Me to bro!!!!  Hope dude is local!!  :wow:
> *


hes in NC but derrick in arkansas from the majestics kc chapter is just as good. hes 6 hours away and can do the whole interior. check out his topic. hes going to do hell bents top and interior.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515216


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

more of derricks work


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Nice Rag 64 homie hope you roll thru the hood in the North Side area this summer I will be rollin my 66 Impala for the mean time until I can start fixing my rags. orale homie.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2010, 11:40 AM~16698511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: And the pics to prove it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Mad props to Derrick on that interior work. Dude has mad skills.


----------



## edward61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2010, 09:46 AM~16698561
> *more of derricks work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sum good work :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Feb 23 2010, 11:25 AM~16699411
> *Thats sum good work  :wow:
> *


Hell yeah. He gets down and he's reasonable on pricing


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2010, 06:41 AM~16695931
> *dollar general 99 cent cans and stock tips lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 23 2010, 08:13 AM~16698735
> *Nice Rag 64 homie hope you roll thru the hood in the North Side area this summer I will be rollin my 66 Impala for the mean time until I can start fixing my rags. orale homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u need to do is.... get ur self some real knock off's instead of those orange squeezer's and some 1" white walls..before the summer..


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2010, 05:28 PM~16702181
> *Hell yeah. He gets down and he's reasonable on pricing
> *


hey foo you need to change that sig of yours to as follows 

Only Hoggs roll D's.

61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
60 Rag 'The Come Up'
64 Rag "*white trash*" 6fo tha streets

'61 Rag Builders'


----------



## Skim

I will change it lol


----------



## Wizzard

Any news on Hell Bent?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 04:42 PM~16712396
> *I will change it lol
> *


Why don't you change deeeeeeez nuts.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2010, 02:47 PM~16712446
> *Any news on Hell Bent?
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2010, 02:51 PM~16713597
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 2low63

Only Hoggs roll D's.

61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
*60 Rag 'The Cum Up In My Mouf'*
64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!

'61 Rag Builders'

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62

Hey skim do you know when the Decater Swap Meet is ???


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Feb 24 2010, 10:17 PM~16717147
> *Hey skim do you know when the Decater Swap Meet is ???
> *


This Weekend...  

http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 24 2010, 09:05 PM~16716958
> *Only Hoggs roll D's.
> 
> 61 Rag 'Hell Bent 61'
> 61 Rag 'Heaven Sent 61' *SOLD*
> 60 Rag 'The Cum Up In My Mouf'
> 64 Rag hitting the streets REAL soon!
> 
> '61 Rag Builders'
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 25 2010, 01:24 AM~16719372
> *:uh:
> *


i know he be on some gay shit. :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2010, 02:47 PM~16712446
> *Any news on Hell Bent?
> *


Crushed :angel:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 03:28 AM~16719404
> *i know he be on some gay shit. :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 03:28 AM~16719404
> *i know he be on some gay shit. :0
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 03:28 AM~16719404
> *i know he be on some gay shit. :0
> *


He on that Backstreet boys shit.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:39 AM~16720951
> *He on that Backstreet boys shit.
> *


He's on that Menudo Shit!


----------



## Dino

nice 64!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 25 2010, 10:17 AM~16721244
> *nice 64!!!
> *


THANKS, ONCE THE 64 IS DONE I CAN GET BACK ON THE 61 BUT I ONLY HAVE 3 WEEKS LEFT TO HAVE THE 64 FINISHED AND IM UNDER A SERIOUS TIME CRUNCH RIGHT NOW BEFORE THE 97.9 SHOW.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 12:51 PM~16721477
> *THANKS, ONCE THE 64 IS DONE I CAN GET BACK ON THE 61 BUT I ONLY HAVE 3 WEEKS LEFT TO HAVE THE 64 FINISHED AND IM UNDER A SERIOUS TIME CRUNCH RIGHT NOW BEFORE THE 97.9 SHOW.
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2010, 10:51 AM~16721477
> *THANKS, ONCE THE 64 IS DONE I CAN GET BACK ON THE 61 BUT I ONLY HAVE 3 WEEKS LEFT TO HAVE THE 64 FINISHED AND IM UNDER A SERIOUS TIME CRUNCH RIGHT NOW BEFORE THE 97.9 SHOW.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 62SPINNIN

Nice rag 64 you have :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16721244
> *nice 64!!!
> *


*REAL NICE !!*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> IS THAT THE 61 SEATS


----------



## Loco 61

> IS THAT THE 61 SEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## VItreryda

new shit skim!


----------



## Skim

dats good shit. I will be taking my front and rear seat to you soon. Once the cars done from paint I will let you do your thang. we'll get together on the fabrics.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 27 2010, 05:20 AM~16740306
> *new shit skim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats really NICE work! :thumbsup: Hey Skim your ride gonna be one of the best in TEXAS bro! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 27 2010, 04:20 AM~16740306
> *new shit skim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2010, 08:12 AM~16741042
> *dats good shit. I will be taking my front and rear seat to you soon.  Once the cars done from paint I will let you do your thang. we'll get together on the fabrics.
> *


That's some nice ass shit! Skim, more pics of the '64 rag! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 28 2010, 01:08 AM~16744462
> *Thats really NICE work! :thumbsup: Hey Skim your ride gonna be one of the best in TEXAS bro! Cant wait to see it!
> *


x 100 and it's gonna be reppin that BIG M north texas.


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 27 2010, 08:04 PM~16745262
> *not my fault your too fucking retarded to take a compliment
> ill repost for ya though  guess you wont be charging skim 10 grand and not using a tape measure  or turning his car into a banana    like your known to do in streetriders
> 10 grand you could at least weld some shit solid  should i post the pictures?
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 28 2010, 04:57 AM~16746285
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:I think i have pics of rons frame thats what he's talking about.everyone knows we didn't touch that frame a shop where chucks from did it,but let him go ahead and hate because this is all he has in his life talking shit on LIL.We have proven what we can do what has this fool proved that he can type. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

61 61 61 61 61 get bacc to work


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 08:48 PM~16753632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:I think i have pics of rons frame thats what he's talking about.everyone knows we didn't touch that frame a shop where chucks from did it,but let him go ahead and hate because this is all he has in his life talking shit on LIL.We have proven what we can do what has this fool proved that he can type. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whos ron? 


damn fabien i havent said a single name and you keep dropping them 

ron, you said something about some rico guy in pm............ how many people have you fucked?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 03:16 AM~16753990
> *whos ron?
> damn fabien i havent said a single name and you keep dropping them
> 
> ron, you said something about some  rico guy in pm............  how many people have you fucked?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Keep trying pm whoever you want everyone knows your just that dumbass(with no car) on LIL trying to start shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

aaaw hims mad he proved me right 


i didnt have to post pics you start naming names of people you fucked over.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 03:44 AM~16754382
> *aaaw hims mad he proved me right
> i didnt have to post pics  you start naming names of people you fucked over.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pm some more people about us,you little bitchass hater. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

sorry skim get back to your topic about your cars.Something chuck don't know anything about.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 10:13 PM~16754869
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Pm  some more people about us,you little bitchass hater. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



everything i want to say i can say right here in topic


its called balls according to you skim,dirty,61 impala on 3 etc etc etc dont have any balls.

because according to you they pmed you talking shit about me but they have never done so in topic. 

and i can post that right here for everyone to read because I DONT GIVE A FUCK unlike you all worried someone might think badly of you.

your an alcoholic that fucks people over not everyone but you still do it. 

its curiousity that makes me wonder what with all these things you have why do you drink yourself almost to death daily? 

but me according to you i dont have shit and i dont touch a drop. 

you call me a hater because i called you out on building a battery/pump rack with torch cut holes tac welded together AT BEST the batterys ground down to fit in the rack YOU DIDNT MEASURE. 

guy got his car back with all the fillers broke and the door gaps off it went from paint to you. and you shrugged your soldiers at him wasnt your fault.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 04:20 AM~16754968
> *everything i want to say i can say right here in topic
> its called balls    according to you skim,dirty,61 impala on 3 etc etc etc  dont have any balls.
> 
> because according to you they pmed you talking shit about me  but they have never done so in topic.
> 
> and i can post that right here for everyone to read because I DONT GIVE A FUCK  unlike you all worried someone might think badly of you.
> 
> your an alcoholic that fucks people over  not everyone but you still do it.
> 
> its curiousity that makes me wonder  what with all these things you have why do you drink yourself almost to death daily?
> 
> but me according to you i dont have shit and i dont touch a drop.
> 
> you call me a hater because i called you out on building a battery/pump rack  with torch cut holes  tac welded together AT BEST  the batterys ground down to fit in the rack YOU DIDNT MEASURE.
> 
> guy got his car back with all the fillers broke and the door gaps off it went from paint to you.  and you shrugged your soldiers at him  wasnt your fault.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't drink daily,more like every other day.man you really are a *** for real.I don't even have to say shit everyone can tell whos butt hurt and trying to start shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 10:29 PM~16755108
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I don't drink daily,more like every other day.man you really are a *** for real.I don't even have to say shit everyone can tell whos butt hurt and trying to start shit. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


your an alcoholic fabien if you have to drown yourself in liquor everyday every other day either way 

what are you trying to escape from? what is so shitty in your life that you have to get drunk to forget about it?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 04:32 AM~16755148
> *:roflmao:
> your an alcoholic fabien    if you have to drown yourself in liquor everyday every other day  either way
> 
> what are you trying to escape from?  what is so shitty in your life  that you have to get drunk to forget about it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn their most be alot of unhappy people out there because everyone i know likes to drink and have a good time.Do you have no friends,no money,is that why you don't try and have any fun besides trying to be the biggest bitch on LIL. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Yo skim we'll try our best not to fuck up your rag. :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: On that note i'm out. :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 28 2010, 10:41 PM~16755301-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn their most be alot of unhappy people out there because everyone i know likes to drink and have a good time.Do you have no friends,no money,is that why you don't try and have any fun besides trying to be the biggest bitch on LIL. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i told you in pm
> 
> 
> drug and alcohol issues come from people trying to hide from something.  maybe its stress constantly being worried that everyone thinks you have a nice car or respects you must be very stressful
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 10:43 PM~16755342
> *Yo skim we'll try our best not to fuck up your rag. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around: On that note i'm out. :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


like i said before

im sure you will do top notch work on skims ride


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 04:48 AM~16755412
> *like i told you in pm
> drug and alcohol issues come from people trying to hide from something.    maybe its stress  constantly being worried that everyone thinks you have a nice car or respects you  must be very stressful
> like i said before
> 
> im sure you will do top notch work on skims ride
> *


I Know we will, we always do.Nothings prefect but we always do our best.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16755472
> *I Know we will, we always do.Nothings prefect but we always do our best.
> *


well not always (least i hope the shit ive seen isnt your best)

but you are capable of it and have done it before and im sure you will on skims ride too.


(that was a compliment fabien)


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 04:55 AM~16755507
> *well not always  (least i hope the shit ive seen isnt your best)
> 
> but you are capable of it and have done it before  and im sure you will on skims ride too.
> (that was a compliment fabien)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 11:00 PM~16755570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im a sociopath its the best your gonna get 


take it for what it is :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:59 PM~16753761
> *61 61 61 61 61 get bacc to work
> *


Trust me I will as soon as I get this 64 done and this show is over. 
all this bullshit thats been flying around in here needs to go elsewhere


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 12:50 AM~16757656
> *Trust me I will as soon as I get this 64 done and this show is over.
> all this bullshit thats been flying around in here needs to go elsewhere
> *


WUTS GOOD SKIM NOT MANY CAN DO WUT YOU DOING YOU GONA HEAR IT ALL GOOD AND BAD :biggrin: BUT FROM ME HOMIE YOU GET YOUR PROPS


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Skim

damn derek those must be for the 55 nomad. that guys gotta be happy as shit!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 01:50 AM~16757656
> *Trust me I will as soon as I get this 64 done and this show is over.
> all this bullshit thats been flying around in here needs to go elsewhere
> *


i tried 

i wasnt allowed perhaps someone should send that pm to someone else next time instead of just me


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 02:31 AM~16757909
> *i tried
> 
> i wasnt allowed    perhaps someone should send that pm to someone else next time instead of just me
> *


:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 02:33 AM~16757917
> *:dunno:
> *


bah


i cant wait to see the setup in the 64 though 


street riders has put out some clean shit.


----------



## sucio138

yo skim do you know this car?
my club gave him the best interior award here at billetproof, hes from waco and he drove down to gainsville


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 1 2010, 11:08 AM~16759867
> *yo skim do you know this car?
> my club gave him the best interior award here at billetproof, hes from waco and he drove down to gainsville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nathan Hale at Hales speedshop in lewisville built it originally if I recall.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 1 2010, 01:08 PM~16759867
> *yo skim do you know this car?
> my club gave him the best interior award here at billetproof, hes from waco and he drove down to gainsville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hales Speed Shop is a great shop, they have built some of the best. 

That 54 is the shit! :worship: :worship:

Where's all the pics from Billetproof?


----------



## sucio138

on the HAMB hommie


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 01:48 PM~16760699
> *Nathan Hale at Hales speedshop in lewisville built it originally if I recall.
> *


that interior was serious, im suppose to link up wit the dude at the lone star roundup, u going out there again?


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2010, 12:48 PM~16760708
> *Hales Speed Shop is a great shop, they have built some of the best.
> 
> That 54 is the shit! :worship: :worship:
> 
> Where's all the pics from Billetproof?
> *


Thats Franz he owns Shades window tinting in waco, Nathen at Hale's speed shop in Lewisville TX built the car and it was just back last mounth and got a ls1 conversion done.


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 12:50 AM~16757656
> *Trust me I will as soon as I get this 64 done and this show is over.
> all this bullshit thats been flying around in here needs to go elsewhere
> *


THANKS BRO THE GRILL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Rod Stewart

c'mon, skim! get one of those cars done pronto.

you and dirt can make the hell trip back to so cal this summer. :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 1 2010, 01:27 PM~16762183
> *THANKS BRO THE GRILL LOOKS GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great. I remember when Skim posted that grill on here. Real clean.


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 1 2010, 04:13 PM~16762074
> *Thats Franz he owns Shades window tinting in waco, Nathen at Hale's speed shop in Lewisville TX built the car and it was just back last mounth and got a ls1 conversion done.
> *


yea really nice guy, and the LS1 was looking good in there the install was amazing


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 1 2010, 08:31 AM~16757909
> *i tried
> 
> i wasnt allowed    perhaps someone should send that pm to someone else next time instead of just me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Seen this at Rickeys in the Stockyards yesterday!! :roflmao:


----------



## sicx13

i was trollin, my bad skim.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2010, 08:22 AM~16793677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this at Rickeys in the Stockyards yesterday!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: damn that was like 8 or 9 years ago :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 1 2010, 03:27 PM~16762183
> *THANKS BRO THE GRILL LOOKS GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your welcomed homie. That grill really turned out nice. It looks bad ass on there!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 1 2010, 03:31 PM~16762213
> *c'mon, skim! get one of those cars done pronto.
> 
> you and dirt can make the hell trip back to so cal this summer.  :cheesy:
> *


my 64 should be done in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 1 2010, 02:50 PM~16761867
> *that interior was serious, im suppose to link up wit the dude at the lone star roundup, u going out there again?
> *


I plan on going again. I would like to have the new 62 wagon there but I still need my air ride. No LS1 yet though.


----------



## juangotti

:0


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 12:10 PM~16794869
> *I plan on going again. I would like to have the new 62 wagon there but I still need my air ride. No LS1 yet though.
> *



:0


----------



## Elpintor

text send :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 1 2010, 01:28 AM~16757893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of that double nickel please :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2010, 03:22 PM~16793677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this at Rickeys in the Stockyards yesterday!!  :roflmao:
> *


Buffers beware.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 1 2010, 02:13 PM~16762074
> *Thats Franz he owns Shades window tinting in waco, Nathen at Hale's speed shop in Lewisville TX built the car and it was just back last mounth and got a ls1 conversion done.
> *


Damn dude did the glass in my tahoe....neva knew he was into the cars like that


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Just lookin back about 5 or 6 pages at all the upholstery you've been posting. WOW that's some amazing work. I take it that's the guy who's doin Hell Bent?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 7 2010, 07:55 AM~16818391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would you like to donate some interior for my Wagon? :rofl: J/k Beautiful work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 7 2010, 06:55 AM~16818391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This guys work is rediculous.. How much does an interior like this cost approx?


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 8 2010, 07:07 AM~16826342
> *This guys work is rediculous..  How much does an interior like this cost approx?
> *


Believe it or not it was cheaper for me to send my interior to him in Arkansas and then fly down and drive it back when it was completed than anything I could find locally in Minnesota...and his work far trumps anything I have seen locally! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 8 2010, 09:07 AM~16826342
> *This guys work is rediculous..  How much does an interior like this cost approx?
> *


this one is approximately 7000


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 09:55 AM~16826545
> *Believe it or not it was cheaper for me to send my interior to him in Arkansas and then fly down and drive it back when it was completed than anything I could find locally in Minnesota...and his work far trumps anything I have seen locally!  :biggrin:
> *


post it


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 8 2010, 07:56 AM~16826553
> *post it
> *


Derek's work on my regal interior:

Emroidered headrests









Black "butter soft" vinyl with grey piping/stitching and buttons













































Front seats with a caddy center counsil:









:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 09:15 AM~16826678
> *Derek's work on my regal interior:
> 
> Emroidered headrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black "butter soft" vinyl with grey piping/stitching and buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front seats with a caddy center counsil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Dude is sick with the stitches!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 8 2010, 02:05 AM~16825648
> *Just lookin back about 5 or 6 pages at all the upholstery you've been posting. WOW that's some amazing work. I take it that's the guy who's doin Hell Bent?
> *


yeah man, he even did some tightening up on the top of my 64 when it was in his shop a couple weeks ago. I cant wait to shee what he does to Hell Bent.


----------



## Skim

speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 08:33 AM~16847145
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 12:33 AM~16847145
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight skim! you must be excited as hell to get in this itch and roll. when its done bring it out to cali and we can take our rides on there maiden voyage.. see whos breaks first. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 10 2010, 08:05 AM~16847779
> *looks tight skim! you must be excited as hell to get  in this itch and roll. when its done bring it out to cali and we can take our rides on there maiden voyage.. see whos breaks first. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 01:33 AM~16847145
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 03:33 AM~16847145
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Screw the front end... I wanna see what's in the trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

More pics please


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 01:33 AM~16847145
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TICK TOCK!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> :wow:


----------



## Skim

Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.


----------



## midwestcoast

LOOKN DAMN GOOD SKIM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 1 2010, 01:28 AM~16757893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN THAT IS BADASS!


----------



## VItreryda

its done


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 08:37 PM~16854444
> *Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.
> *


 :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 06:37 PM~16854444
> *Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 10 2010, 08:58 PM~16854705
> *its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man looking good derrick I can't wait to see what u do to hell bent


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16854489
> *LOOKN DAMN GOOD SKIM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 02:33 AM~16847145
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww shit :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Hey skim clear your mailbox! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 09:20 PM~16854950
> *Thanks man!
> *


i thought fabien was mexican 


thats a bunch of white dudes


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 10:37 PM~16854444
> *Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 10 2010, 09:21 PM~16854978
> *Hey skim clear your mailbox! :biggrin:
> *


its clear :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 08:37 PM~16854444
> *Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.
> *


 :0 




:h5:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 PM~16855174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 08:37 PM~16854444
> *Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> *(Skim @ Mar 10 2010, 10:37 PM)
> Well I got the call today that Hell Bents main body is painted inside and out. All that's left is the front clip and doors. Im going to get pics on saturday.*



I got them pics today... 
:0 
:nicoderm:









:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16876193
> *I got them pics today...
> :0
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2010, 12:49 AM~16876582
> *:0
> *


----------



## MR.59

SUP EVERYONE! :drama:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looking good Tony!!!!


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BThompsonTX, *VItreryda, SIXONEFORLIFE*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16876193
> *I got them pics today...
> :0
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16876720
> *Looking good Tony!!!!
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BThompsonTX, VItreryda, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :drama: :h5: :naughty: :run: :boink: :sprint: :ninja: :x: :rimshot: :420:


----------



## Skim

:wave:

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 13 2010, 01:00 AM~16876707
> *SUP EVERYONE! :drama:
> *


:drama: Just came inside from fixing license plate bulbs, and running an NOS courtesy lamp kit with door jamb switches for the wagon. :cheesy: :run:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2010, 01:10 AM~16876797
> *:wave:
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX
> *


:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16876835
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucker...Your time will come!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 09:15 PM~16876193
> *I got them pics today...
> :0
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got them too. looks damn nice.


----------



## Skim

Thanks clark!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: MAKE PLANS FOR THAT OBSESSION FEST 20 :biggrin: 10


----------



## the GRINCH

damn erbody got pics of hell bent except me , wtf


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 13 2010, 04:28 PM~16881791
> *damn erbody got pics of hell bent except me , wtf
> *


 :tears: :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2010, 07:22 AM~16878989
> *Thanks clark!
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2010, 04:15 AM~16876193
> *I got them pics today...
> :0
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice photo shop every ones nows he painted it black.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 07:59 PM~16882706
> *Nice photo shop every ones nows he painted it black.
> *


all the hours spent sanding it he could have


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 13 2010, 03:28 PM~16881791
> *damn erbody got pics of hell bent except me , wtf
> *


Me too :nosad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16881791
> *damn erbody got pics of hell bent except me , wtf
> *


I sent them but I guess they didn't go thru. I took a bunch of pics today so I will post them when I get home later tonight.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16882048
> *:tears:  :uh:
> *


this mutha phucker :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

heres some I took today, lighting was bad, plus this camera sucks but you get the gist of it.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

nice wood blocks lol


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Mark.

Looks good Skim!!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 12:46 AM~16885043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn! :0 That much loser to being done! Paint looks great!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 01:42 AM~16885033
> *heres some I took today, lighting was bad, plus this camera sucks but you get the gist of it.
> 
> *



as most already know, the color is this.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mark.+Mar 14 2010, 02:01 AM~16885114-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Skim!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Mar 14 2010, 02:02 AM~16885117
> *Damn!  :0  That much closer to being done! Paint looks great!
> *


thanks fellas!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 14 2010, 01:01 AM~16885114
> *Looks good Skim!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 14 2010, 02:02 AM~16885117
> *Damn!  :0  That much closer to being done! Paint looks great!
> *


shes come a long way


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 01:21 AM~16885181
> *shes come a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sure has bro, I still remember when you started this topic. I've shown this thread to many people and they can't believe all the work that has been done to this car. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 14 2010, 01:51 AM~16885272
> *Sure has bro, I still remember when you started this topic. I've shown this thread to many people and they can't believe all the work that has been done to this car. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: ME TOO


----------



## slo




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 02:21 AM~16885181
> *shes come a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


unbelievable..... :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

[quoe=Skim,Mar 27 2007, 09:53 PM~7566210]








[/quote][quot=Skim,Mar 14 2010, 01:46 AM~16885043]











[/quote]





*OWNED!!!!!!! *


----------



## Skim

If it ever makes it in the magazine I will have them post that before pic lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

Anything less would be uncivilized :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin: Looking Good!


----------



## the GRINCH

looks good skim , gotta love the no tape lines , glad to see many other people believe in the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## wired61




----------



## wired61




----------



## BIG RED

Looks sweet!!!!! But ask them to put some rags on the jack stands when they are on the chrome parts hno:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16886597
> *If it ever makes it in the magazine I will have them post that before pic lol
> *


Gotta show people whats up! :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 11:48 AM~16886597
> *If it ever makes it in the magazine I will have them post that before pic lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 14 2010, 02:02 PM~16887402
> *Looks sweet!!!!!  But ask them to put some rags on the jack stands when they are on the chrome parts hno:
> *


Lol, when I looked I thought I seen some rubber pad blocks on the stands now I seen that not all of them did :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 04:40 PM~16888257
> *Lol, when I looked I thought I seen some rubber pad blocks on the stands now I seen that  not all of them did :0
> *


just get em rechromed moneybags


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 01:42 AM~16885033
> *heres some I took today, lighting was bad, plus this camera sucks but you get the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: looking good


----------



## 2low63

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

IMMACULATE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## MR.59

MAN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I WAS HOLDING MY LIGHTER IN THE AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOSELONE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 14 2010, 07:38 PM~16890750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:h5:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 14 2010, 07:10 PM~16889846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMACULATE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 14 2010, 09:10 PM~16889846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMACULATE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DAMN!!!!!!!!! Looking mighty good Skim :0


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 06:46 PM~16885043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So nice bro. congratz its happening.


----------



## drasticbean

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:

these are tears of joy and happiness...... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 14 2010, 10:38 PM~16890750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:|


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 01:48 PM~16886597
> *If it ever makes it in the magazine I will have them post that before pic lol
> *


Correction.... When it makes it in the magazine....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 10:48 AM~16886597
> *If it ever makes it in the magazine I will have them post that before pic lol
> *



If? I'd say when Skim! Damn with the paint it looks sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

sure has come a long way! been following this since the beginning  nice to see your almost there Skim!!! :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 03:55 AM~16885090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should be real happy at this point now that you are nearing final assembly time. That's when the fun begins! :nicoderm: Nevertheless, the color looks like it came out real nice.


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 01:46 AM~16885043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You know it'll get featured in a mag, quit being modest.


----------



## KERRBSS

> [quoe=Skim,Mar 27 2007, 09:53 PM~7566210]


[quot=Skim,Mar 14 2010, 01:46 AM~16885043]









[/quote]
*OWNED!!!!!!! *
[/quote]
are you going to pull up to the doods house you bawt it from to show him what youve done :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 15 2010, 05:01 PM~16894812
> *are you going to pull up to the doods house you bawt it from to show him what youve done :biggrin:
> *


Priceless! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16876835
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> shes come a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

wow... beautiful


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 14 2010, 04:40 PM~16888257-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, when I looked I thought I seen some rubber pad blocks on the stands now I seen that  not all of them did :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First thing I noticed other then the sexyness goin on :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Mar 14 2010, 05:08 PM~16888407
> *just get em rechromed moneybags
> *


:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:23 AM~16893819
> *You should be real happy at this point now that you are nearing final assembly time. That's when the fun begins! :nicoderm: Nevertheless, the color looks like it came out real nice.
> *


Yeah I know its been slow but its coming along


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 14 2010, 08:38 PM~16890750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :tears: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 15 2010, 12:42 PM~16893704
> *Correction.... When it makes it in the magazine....
> *


Correction when it makes the cover. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This one might just make the mag also










out with the old









In with the new


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The new KIT ,2 pump ,chrome & black with all chrome 1/2 inch fittings.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.

Started on the rack today 4 days left hope we can do it. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2010, 10:58 PM~16902427
> *This one might just make the mag also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now im glad i did black and chrome on the set up :biggrin: looks good guys keep it up. days are winding down :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

LOOKIN GOOD SKIMMY :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

White Trash getting treated nicely.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

WOW all those pics of the car in paint are awesome man! It's so close to being done!


----------



## Rod Stewart

damn you, skim!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2010, 11:00 PM~16902450
> *Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.
> 
> Started on the rack today 4 days left hope we can do it. hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

The new KIT ,2 pump ,chrome & black with all chrome 1/2 inch fittings.





































Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.

Started on the rack today 4 days left hope we can do it. hno: hno: hno: 
























*looks good but it kinda makes me sick to my stomach to see the car getting cut , its all good , its in good hands , gonna be a sick setup when done . . . . . . . . and i had it lined up for a feature before skim picked it up but he wanted the setup in and undies before it got featured *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 16 2010, 08:55 AM~16904915
> *The new KIT ,2 pump ,chrome & black with all chrome 1/2 inch fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.
> 
> Started on the rack today 4 days left hope we can do it. hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good but it kinda makes me sick to my stomach to see the car getting cut  , its all good , its in good hands , gonna be a sick setup when done . . . . . . . . and i had it lined up for a feature before skim picked it up but he wanted the setup in and undies before it got featured
> *


yeah david i know but you know its all part of the game of Lowriding. I have to cut it. Im light on the switch and Im only doing front and back so its all good.


----------



## the GRINCH

no worries , just alot of time and work


----------



## sixty7imp

Both cars are coming out clean Skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

:0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 16 2010, 07:04 AM~16904976
> *no worries , just alot of time and work
> *


You do good work bro!


----------



## vouges17

out with the old









In with the new
























[/quote]

looking good homie


----------



## 509Rider

Fucking Skim, balling out of control. Building to rags at once :wow:


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 10:48 AM~16886597
> *If it ever makes it in the magazine I will have them post that before pic lol
> *


WHAT? IF IT EVER MAKES IT TO THE MAGAZINE! SHIT... They should and could do a whole monthly issue on your ride in itself. From Start to Finish... Now that would be a collectors edition!!! 

Great Progress on not only one ride, but the few others you have picked up and worked on. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 16 2010, 12:37 PM~16906618
> *Fucking Skim, balling out of control. Building to rags at once :wow:
> *


2 broke 2 ball


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 10:41 PM~16912908
> *2 broke 2 ball
> *


there`s your next name for the next build! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16913073
> *there`s your next name for the next build! :biggrin:
> *


:0 my 62 impala wagon new name


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 10:41 PM~16912908
> *2 broke 2 ball
> *


lol


----------



## juangotti

you gonna build anther garage?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 10:04 PM~16913189
> *:0 my 62 impala wagon new name
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

damn skim i been keepin an eye on this topic since i first seen it,all i can say is FEATURE TIME!!!! 

wow homie just wow,that ace came out sicker than hell and cleaner than ever... motivation man pure motivation


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 16 2010, 11:04 AM~16904976
> *no worries , just alot of time and work
> *


:tears:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 AM~16904968
> *Im light on the switch and Im only doing front and back so its all good.
> *


LMAO.......


----------



## miguel62

Is the 64 rag gonna be ready for the 97.9 lowrider show this weekend??? :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 17 2010, 08:15 AM~16915805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 17 2010, 10:17 AM~16915817
> *WTF  :0
> *


Depressurising a tank car gone wrong


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 17 2010, 07:36 AM~16914857
> *Is the 64 rag gonna be ready for the 97.9 lowrider show this weekend??? :cheesy:
> *


 :x:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 17 2010, 07:08 AM~16914759
> *LMAO.......
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 14 2010, 09:10 PM~16889846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMACULATE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2! Wow Skim! Both of those rags are beautiful rides. Congratz on the journey. Much respect.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2010, 02:19 AM~16914174
> *you gonna build anther garage?
> *


:nono:




*warehouse!!!*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 02:42 AM~16885033
> *heres some I took today, lighting was bad, plus this camera sucks but you get the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT...


----------



## andrewlister

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

exciting times in the skim household


----------



## Skim

JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 17 2010, 09:34 PM~16921362
> *:nono:
> warehouse!!!
> *


yup he has the land for it.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice 60's skim


----------



## meanOne

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 01:59 AM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yeah!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 01:59 AM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look nice skim.


----------



## MAAANDO

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 12:59 AM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 01:59 AM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:thumbsup: love the Z's


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 18 2010, 06:16 AM~16925558
> *:thumbsup: love the Z's
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Wizzard

Looks great X-laced with 60 spokes!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 18 2010, 03:53 PM~16929065
> *Looks great X-laced with 60 spokes!
> *


Yeah im digging them!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16921362
> *:nono:
> warehouse!!!
> *


climate controlled 


unless of course he wants someone else to have this kind of fun later down the road


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims look tits skim


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 10:28 AM~16916425
> *:x:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

off the hook!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 01:59 AM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elcoshiloco

:0


----------



## ROB327

NICE WHEELS SKIM CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ON THE CAR. :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

those will set it off nicely


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 20 2010, 02:52 PM~16944212
> * those will set it off nicely
> *


X2!


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:wave: sup tony, how much longer do you have to wait for the rag?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 20 2010, 06:49 PM~16947447
> *:wave: sup tony, how much longer do you have to wait for the rag?
> *


Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside. 
Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.

Show board says 'hi' though


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Mar 19 2010, 10:58 PM~16942458
> *NICE WHEELS SKIM CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ON THE CAR. :cheesy:
> *


thanks. soon, I just got the tires mounted on them today. They look sick!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 08:59 PM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 08:59 PM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   

hope ur buddys all good. wires are nice . :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 20 2010, 09:04 PM~16948348
> *
> 
> hope ur buddys all good.  wires are nice . :thumbsup:
> *


yeah thank god they were all ok, just a bit shaken up.


----------



## Skim

> No angle here all box metal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to get in on this build the drivers side rack is all me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little surprise we are doing isn't in these pics,you'll have to wait for that.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Fabian that looks sick man, you and tino did your thing but what the hell is this suprise, post the damn pics already :uh:


----------



## wired61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 08:59 PM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn 

the weather is shitty as fuck in the midwest right now itll be gone by monday though


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> No angle here all box metal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to get in on this build the drivers side rack is all me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little surprise we are doing isn't in these pics,you'll have to wait for that.
> [/quote
> Fabian that looks sick man, you and tino did your thing but what the hell is this suprise, post the damn pics already :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 03:59 AM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool sign! 
64 is coming along real nice!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> No angle here all box metal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to get in on this build the drivers side rack is all me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little surprise we are doing isn't in these pics,you'll have to wait for that.
> [/quote
> Fabian that looks sick man, you and tino did your thing but what the hell is this suprise, post the damn pics already :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN that setup is sooooooo fukn nice :wow:
> 
> hella clean foe Skim
Click to expand...


----------



## lone star

nice rider player


----------



## sixty7imp

hella clean foe Skim
[/quote]



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Sterling Castro :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> No angle here all box metal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to get in on this build the drivers side rack is all me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little surprise we are doing isn't in these pics,you'll have to wait for that.
> [/quote
> Fabian that looks sick man, you and tino did your thing but what the hell is this suprise, post the damn pics already :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ! Cant wait to see it !!
Click to expand...


----------



## elias

:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62

NO 97.9 CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!!!!!:angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 21 2010, 01:08 PM~16953014
> *NO 97.9 CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!!!!!:angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


YEAH WEATHER IS THE REASON MY 64 DIDNT MAKE IT HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE. oh well Easter is gonna be good. car will be pinstriped up for that.


----------



## Ls1wagon

those wheels are sick shit!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 08:59 PM~16948298
> *Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :rofl: Looks good name is kick ass.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 02:20 PM~16953379
> *YEAH WEATHER IS THE REASON MY 64 DIDNT MAKE IT HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE. oh well Easter is gonna be good. car will be pinstriped up for that.
> *


the weathers better there now drive up there and get it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 10:59 PM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside. 
Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.

Show board says 'hi' though









the GRINCH all up on tha board :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 21 2010, 04:27 PM~16953753
> *:0 :rofl: Looks good name is kick ass.
> *


haha yea i started calling it white trash as i was finishing the car ,


----------



## LowRollinJosh

the 64 is looking damn good. had me biting my nails when i saw the rack getting welded in with no welding blankets or anything laying on the car to cover the paint :wow:


----------



## 62-Rag

skim..... is this it :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 10:59 PM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 03:20 PM~16953379
> *YEAH WEATHER IS THE REASON MY 64 DIDNT MAKE IT HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE. oh well Easter is gonna be good. car will be pinstriped up for that.
> *



Can't wait to see it! :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Mar 22 2010, 03:33 AM~16959060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skim..... is this it  :dunno:  :dunno:    :dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


Your pointing at the rocker panel. The body to frame brace is in the wheel well and it buts up against the riser of the upper trunk.


64 looks nice skim.


Fabian I like the box tubing instead of the angle. You did a real nice job on that!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Mar 22 2010, 02:33 AM~16959060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skim..... is this it  :dunno:  :dunno:    :dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


no the box brace is the one the body mounts to the frame in the back where the trunk shelf drops down


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16876193
> *I got them pics today...
> :0
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: :biggrin: :0  :uh:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 18 2010, 05:53 PM~16929065
> *Looks great X-laced with 60 spokes!
> *


very nice!


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda

ohhhhhh


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 21 2010, 10:39 AM~16950832
> *DAMN that setup is sooooooo fukn nice :wow:
> 
> hella clean foe Skim
> *


Thanks to everyone on the props,and thanks to skim for trusting us with his brandnew ride.It's just a clean setup for a clean ride.the surprice ain't nothing real big just a plate that conects the 2 batt. racks and comes all the way up around the pumps so you don't see where they mount.it kinda looks like they are just floating there,plus alittle something is cut into the plate.We also did the batt racks in all box instead of angle like most poeple do just for alittle bit better look to it.when skim gets the ride back he can chrome the hold downs and the plate if he wants to shine it up a bit.everyone that has come to our shop luvs the 64 and has liked what we did to it,hope you like it also skim see you this sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2010, 08:14 AM~16960936
> *no the box brace is the one the body mounts to the frame in the back where the trunk shelf drops down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 62-Rag

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 22 2010, 08:00 AM~16960840
> *Your pointing at the rocker panel. The body to frame brace is in the wheel well and it buts up against the riser of the upper trunk.
> 64 looks nice skim.
> Fabian I like the box tubing instead of the angle. You did a real nice job on that!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 21 2010, 10:11 PM~16955602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the GRINCH all up on tha board  :biggrin:
> *


That car was built in LA. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 01:00 PM~16974171
> *That car was built in LA.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2010, 10:21 PM~16968664
> *Thanks to everyone on the props,and thanks to skim for trusting us with his brandnew ride.It's just a clean setup for a clean ride.the surprice ain't nothing real big just a plate that conects the 2 batt. racks and comes all the way up around the pumps so you don't see where they mount.it kinda looks like they are just floating there,plus alittle something is cut into the plate.We also did the batt racks in all box instead of angle like most poeple do just for alittle bit better look to it.when skim gets the ride back he can chrome the hold downs and the plate if he wants to shine it up a bit.everyone that has come to our shop luvs the 64 and has liked what we did to it,hope you like it also skim see you this sunday. :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :uh:







J/k man I can't wait to see it. From what I've heard thru the grapevine the shit looks bad ass.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2010, 03:14 PM~16974288
> *:uh:
> *


You really don't know do you?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 11:49 AM~16974527
> *You really don't know do you?
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2010, 10:21 PM~16968664
> *Thanks to everyone on the props,and thanks to skim for trusting us with his brandnew ride.It's just a clean setup for a clean ride.the surprice ain't nothing real big just a plate that conects the 2 batt. racks and comes all the way up around the pumps so you don't see where they mount.it kinda looks like they are just floating there,plus alittle something is cut into the plate.We also did the batt racks in all box instead of angle like most poeple do just for alittle bit better look to it.when skim gets the ride back he can chrome the hold downs and the plate if he wants to shine it up a bit.everyone that has come to our shop luvs the 64 and has liked what we did to it,hope you like it also skim see you this sunday. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 01:49 PM~16974527
> *You really don't know do you?
> *


Yeah DEEZ NUTZ. 

U thought I was gonna fall for it and say WHO huh. Well fall for deez nutz. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16974372
> *Pics or it didn't happen :uh:
> J/k man I can't wait to see it. From what I've heard thru the grapevine the shit looks bad ass.
> *


Was it a fat grapevine. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 23 2010, 03:24 PM~16975352
> *Was it a fat grapevine. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

no ****?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2010, 02:46 PM~16975017
> *Yeah DEEZ NUTZ.
> 
> U thought I was gonna fall for it and say WHO huh. Well fall for deez nutz. :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 23 2010, 03:24 PM~16975352
> *Was it a fat grapevine. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*This topic is coming up on the 3 year anniversary this Saturday. *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:29 AM~16995979
> *This topic is coming up on the 3 year anniversary this Saturday.
> *


what are you the freakin layitlow historian :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 25 2010, 11:25 AM~16996573
> *what are you the freakin layitlow historian  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 25 2010, 12:25 PM~16996573
> *what are you the freakin layitlow historian  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nope, I just remember because the day I brought my new Audi home, Tony was calling me talking about finally buying Hell Bent and trailing her back home. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 12:41 PM~16996751
> *Nope, I just remember because the day I brought my new Audi home, Tony was calling me talking about finally buying Hell Bent and trailing her back home.  :biggrin:
> *


This means the deadline is soon for OLD GOLD huh? :wow:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: remember......






























its gonna take some time....


----------



## Rod Stewart

when did this turn into the drop 64 topic!?  

bring on hell bent, tony!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 03:00 PM~16974171
> *That car was built in LA.  :biggrin:
> *


Guess he means built in the LA plant in 64.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 25 2010, 11:19 AM~16997096
> *when did this turn into the drop 64 topic!?
> 
> bring on hell bent, tony!
> *


its not but the 64 isnt worth having a seperate topic so i like to throw little updates in here.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Mar 25 2010, 12:19 PM~16997096-->
> 
> 
> 
> when did this turn into the drop 64 topic!?
> 
> bring on hell bent, tony!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17007066
> *its not but the 64 isnt worth having a seperate topic so i like to throw little updates in here.
> *


now that hurts , what the hell , thanks


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 08:03 AM~17007066
> *its not but the 64 isnt worth having a seperate topic so i like to throw little updates in here.
> *


More pics of the '64 please :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 09:03 AM~17007066
> *its not but I dont think the 64 isnt worth having a seperate topic so i like to throw little updates in here.
> *


Fixed it....cuz its the shit to me


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 26 2010, 10:43 AM~17008307
> *Fixed it....cuz its the shit to me
> *


 :drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 23 2010, 02:00 PM~16974171-->
> 
> 
> 
> That car was built in LA.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know the deal :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-58 Del-pala_@Mar 25 2010, 12:21 PM~16997114
> *Guess he means built in the LA plant in 64.
> *


na he means , built in la , * Lawndale Area * NORTH CAROLINA :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 26 2010, 05:04 PM~17007599
> *More pics of the '64 please  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

i cant believe skim didnt get hardlined


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 06:56 PM~17011886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*REAL NICE !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 26 2010, 10:54 AM~17007519
> *now that hurts , what the hell , thanks
> *


 :0 oh damn after looking at that, it does sound fucked up lol :biggrin: but if there was any pics of its humble begining then I could but since I didnt build it I cant put any pics that havent been already seen


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 07:56 PM~17011886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im speechless :0 Thanks KC for everything. Cant wait to get her home and put the skirts and Zeniths on it. :0


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 09:56 PM~17012975
> *Im speechless :0  Thanks KC for everything. Cant wait to get her home and put the skirts and Zeniths on it.  :0
> *


Are you going to sell the wheels that are on it now?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 10:59 PM~16948298
> *Its done but unfortunately theres a big snowstorm and our KC chapter president Allen aka ElcoRider offered to deliver it down here but on the way to pick it up he hit ice on the freeway and did a few 360's before slamming the truck into a wall with his family inside.
> Luckily they are ok and he has insurance so my car is still in KC til next weekend after the weather gets better. It could have been a lot worse if the accident happened after picking up the car. Fortunately that was not the case.
> 
> Show board says 'hi' though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well im glad to hear all is well, seriously man, im stoked for you, i think your ragtop is fucking rad, it should get a lot of coverage


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wait im lost, i was referring to the '61 i had no idea you had a 64 rag too jesus i cant keep up with you! lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17012980
> *Are you going to sell the wheels that are on it now?
> *


yeah probably because i have the zeniths now.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I just saw this post. How is Allen and the fam? Hows the 64? man thank God no one got huert. God Bless. Love the work you guys are puting out. much love street riders


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17007066
> *its not but the 64 isnt worth having a seperate topic so i like to throw little updates in here.
> *


Love the 61 bro man :worship:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 26 2010, 07:48 PM~17011826
> *you know the deal  :biggrin:
> na he means , built in la ,           Lawndale Area  NORTH CAROLINA  :biggrin:
> *


Ok well Lawndale Area has more impalas per capita than L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 07:56 PM~17011886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and the pinstriper is gonna be pretty happy when it shows up too. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 27 2010, 12:10 AM~17014279
> *Love the 61 bro man    :worship:
> *


Thanks man. I just need to finish it. My goal was vegas but thats lookin more like vegas 2011


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 04:56 AM~17012975
> *Im speechless :0  Thanks KC for everything. Cant wait to get her home and put the skirts and Zeniths on it.  :0
> *


That 64 is gonna look badass with that stuff on! 
Gangster rear window and all...Damn!


----------



## lone star

is there fluid transfer with setup like that?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 09:29 AM~16995979
> *This topic is coming up on the 3 year anniversary this Saturday.
> *


HAPPY 3RD YEAR!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2010, 11:26 AM~17016493
> *HAPPY 3RD YEAR!
> *


i know, itd 3 years old today, probably be 5 by the time its over.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 11:08 AM~17017076
> *i know, itd 3 years old today, probably be 5 by the time its over.
> *


  

C'mon doggie, seriously??


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2010, 06:56 PM~17011886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good tony, not really feeling that center piece of sheet metal stating its a 6 4, other then that the car is tits


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16924423
> *JD from zenith finished my 60 spoke cross lace wheels for my 64 rag in time for the show so I am excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels are bad azz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purpl7duece

SERIO kicks it in KC???


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Mar 27 2010, 04:58 PM~17018303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIO  kicks it in KC???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: does kind of look like him huh


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Mar 27 2010, 03:58 PM~17018303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIO  kicks it in KC???
> *


lmao same thing i was thinking when i seen that :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 68rida

White Trash gonna kill the streets ! Looks great


----------



## chongo1

wutup skim :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

the 4 looks good, tony! 

that thing looks worthy of it's own topic, but i like your modest approach. :biggrin: 

diggin' the set up too - makes me wish i would have kept it simple on mine.

just don't let dirty drive it!! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 27 2010, 10:23 PM~17018102
> *looks good tony, not really feeling that center piece of sheet metal stating its a 6 4, other then that the car is tits
> *


thats not what it was supossed to be it was gonna be the Majestics plaque,but they fucked up the day before we was gonna take it down so i had to do something.it bolts in so he can do another or get rid of it all together. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 28 2010, 11:42 AM~17023014
> *the 4 looks good, tony!
> 
> that thing looks worthy of it's own topic, but i like your modest approach.  :biggrin:
> 
> diggin' the set up too - makes me wish i would have kept it simple on mine.
> 
> just don't let dirty drive it!!  :cheesy:
> *


it would have been , it is , but the thing about it is i dont have hardly any pics of the build up , mainly due to i wasnt going to show anything until the car busted out when finished , but when tony and i sealed the deal on it i started a photobucket account for it at the stage it was in and the work being performed on it , and i still didnt post any pics without his permission , that way when it busted out it wasnt old allready , , , , , , , , , , , , white trash going to be hard on the streets and its fresh to my knowledge only bout 30 people seen it in person so far that knows the car anyway lol , , , , , shit the day it was leaving about 10 people came to tha shop to see it completed


----------



## Rod Stewart

1958 rag x 2
1960 rag
1961 rag x 3
1962 rag
1963 rag x 7
1964 rag x 3

:wow: 

you, sir, have some serious issues! :biggrin: 



ps. i like white trash.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Mar 27 2010, 05:58 PM~17018303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIO  kicks it in KC???
> *


bahahha


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 04:00 PM~17025100
> *it would have been , it is , but the thing about it is i dont have hardly any pics of the build up , mainly due to i wasnt going to show anything until the car busted out when finished , but when tony and i sealed the deal on it i started a photobucket account for it at the stage it was in and the work being performed on it , and i still didnt post any pics without his permission , that way when it busted out it wasnt old allready , , , , , , , , , , , ,  white trash going to be hard on the streets and its fresh to my knowledge only bout 30 people seen it in person so far that knows the car anyway lol , , ,  , , shit the day it was leaving about 10 people came to tha shop to see it completed
> *


thanks david. you and everybody else did a fine job. i cant say thanks enough.

white trash on them Zeniths getting its first bath in Texas.


----------



## Skim

skirts and striping be done this week.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:40 PM~17029084
> *thanks david. you and everybody else did a fine job. i cant say thanks enough.
> 
> white trash on them Zeniths getting its first bath in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought u lived in the sticks :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 08:48 PM~17029213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

Takin notes right now :drama:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 28 2010, 10:58 PM~17029359
> *thought u lived in the sticks  :dunno:
> *


I do. That was at J's house in Lewisville today.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17029163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AW MAN THATS A BEAUTIFUL 4


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 08:59 PM~17029382
> *I do. That was at J's house in Lewisville today.
> *


I like the paint and interior pics, but where is the powerplant pics??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Mar 28 2010, 10:59 PM~17029383-->
> 
> 
> 
> AW MAN THATS A BEAUTIFUL 4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks cuzzo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Mar 28 2010, 11:06 PM~17029482
> *I like the paint and interior pics, but where is the powerplant pics??
> *


nothin hi performance, og 283


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:59 PM~17029382
> *I do. That was at J's house in Lewisville today.
> *


them rims look nice they compliment it well


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17029529
> *thanks cuzzo
> nothin hi performance, og 283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still nice and clean :wow:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 28 2010, 11:15 PM~17029600
> *them rims look nice  they compliment it well
> *


yah man they came out killer!


----------



## Mr Impala

looks nice skim!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 12:09 AM~17029529
> *thanks cuzzo
> nothin hi performance, og 283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

Damm Skim you killing it!!!


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17029084
> *thanks david. you and everybody else did a fine job. i cant say thanks enough.
> 
> white trash on them Zeniths getting its first bath in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

man the car looks sick gives me a new opinion on white cars.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

white trash definitely not for this morning's garbage pickup. very nice job.


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

I was at davids saturday talkin ab this car super clean 64rag ready to see the 61 done ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WHAT IT DO???????


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17030009
> *yah man they came out killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Mar 27 2010, 06:58 PM~17018303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIO  kicks it in KC???
> *


damn serio is like waldo now


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 11:56 PM~17030009
> *yah man they came out killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is very nice!
64`s always look good!
but this has an old skool flavor to it. needs a Boman color bar!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2010, 02:04 PM~17024756
> *thats not what it was supossed to be it was gonna be the Majestics plaque,but they fucked up the day before we was gonna take it down so i had to do something.it bolts in so he can do another or get rid of it all together. :biggrin:
> *


sorry i wasnt trying to be a dick. sometimes i come off wrong....car is tits....nice werk  
car looks really good tony.....love the wheels


----------



## the GRINCH

yah man they came out killer!



















wheels look great on there , wasnt really feeling them in the pics off the car , but look kick ass on the car , 




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2010, 07:05 AM~17031041
> *man the car looks sick gives me a new opinion on white cars.
> *


* if he decides to ever wet sand and buff it it will be a lot slicker , if that day should ever come *  my plan when building it was simple , put it stock color and it can sell yo 3 different markets , 1 lowrider , 2 hot rodders , 3 stock , all just by changing the wheels and tire combo


----------



## the GRINCH

*big M plaque *and the skirts where they at ???????
















and one of these days im gonna build me a car like that , :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## 68rida

Damn skim you got texas on lock with that shit!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 28 2010, 06:03 PM~17025951
> *1958 rag x 2
> 1960 rag
> 1961 rag x 3
> 1962 rag
> 1963 rag x 7
> 1964 rag x 3
> 
> :wow:
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2010, 12:01 PM~17034247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2010, 02:01 PM~17034247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucked BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i'm surrounded by ballers. :tears:


----------



## dunk420

Foe Lookn gud tee!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 29 2010, 05:02 PM~17032857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big M plaque  and the skirts  where they at ???????
> and one of these days im gonna build me a car like that ,  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


He just earned his plaque sunday night,it will be in very soon,and the skirts will be on also. :biggrin:












You did a very good job on the car man it was fun cutting it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:41 PM~17039800
> *He just earned his plaque sunday night,it will be in very soon,and the skirts will be on also. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did a very good job on the car man it was fun cutting it up. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 509Rider

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Hit that shit skim.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Thanks to skim,a brother for life now.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2010, 02:01 PM~17034247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 AW HELL NAW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17040668
> *Thanks to skim,a brother for life now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggin it mr skim
nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

HOLY SHIT1111111111


*







*


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 10:35 PM~17041012
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Dude takes good pics!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 29 2010, 11:02 AM~17032857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


something missing from this pic.......whut ever could it be?


----------



## xavierthexman

Another SIC car in The BIG M! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 30 2010, 12:51 AM~17040668
> *Thanks to skim,a brother for life now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Both of these are bad ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17030009
> *yah man they came out killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 12:08 PM~17017076
> *i know, itd 3 years old today, probably be 5 by the time its over.
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 12:35 AM~17041012
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IDE DEF LOVE TO SEE THAT OUT HERE IN TAMPA :happysad:


----------



## the GRINCH

I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC










*who's that peeping out my window , awwwwww nobody knows *

i like this pic as well , nice angles


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 30 2010, 10:16 PM~17046319
> *THATS WHATS UP  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats how we do,come on and find out.  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 31 2010, 01:03 AM~17047832
> *IDE DEF LOVE TO SEE THAT OUT HERE IN TAMPA  :happysad:
> *


I'm trying to get him to take it to tampa,come on everyone help me out skim you gotta take this to tampa. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim you keep posting that white trash you're gonna make me paint my hardtop white with black interior.


----------



## Texas Massacre

I wish you were off Saturday What time do you go in?


----------



## HMART1970

Here you go Skim, you can bring both of them bad boys down!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17048169
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's that peeping out my window , awwwwww nobody knows
> 
> i like this pic as well , nice angles
> *


i love the 60 antennas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17050891
> *Here you go Skim, you can bring both of them bad boys down!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2010, 09:48 PM~17050168
> *I wish you were off Saturday What time do you go in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i get off work at 3 that day. damn cuz i want to paint too.


----------



## Mr Gee

Yo Skim..since Hell bent is gettin finished up and you got White trash, what you workin on next?? :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 30 2010, 11:51 PM~17051747
> *Yo Skim..since Hell bent is gettin finished up and you got White trash, what you workin on next??  :wow:
> *


my 62 wagon


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17051776
> *my 62 wagon
> *


Oh yeah..shit, I forgot about that green booger bad ass!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tiger 714

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 29 2010, 09:57 AM~17032821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L-!-!-!-! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17040668
> *Thanks to skim,a brother for life now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats tighter than squirrel pussay mayne! :boink:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 29 2010, 11:57 AM~17032821
> *yah man they came out killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels look great on there , wasnt really feeling them in the pics off the car , but look kick ass on the car ,
> if he decides to ever wet sand and buff it it will be a lot slicker , if that day should ever come    my plan when building it was simple , put it stock color and it can sell yo 3 different markets , 1 lowrider , 2 hot rodders , 3 stock , all just by changing the wheels and tire combo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17029122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirts and striping be done this week.
> *


Very Nice Ride!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17029122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirts and striping be done this week.
> *


finally clean whitewalls!!! wheels look sweet tony!! and car looks great good job! um now you still want that red hardtop lol :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 31 2010, 09:40 PM~17061907
> *finally clean whitewalls!!! wheels look sweet tony!! and car looks great good job! um now you still want that red hardtop lol :biggrin:
> *


he dont but I do.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 31 2010, 08:44 PM~17061966
> *he dont but I do.... :biggrin:
> *


get it, get it, get...hurry up and buy! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 30 2010, 09:46 PM~17050130
> *Skim you keep posting that white trash you're gonna make me paint my hardtop white with black interior.
> *


DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2010, 02:08 AM~17063444
> *DO IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Yo skim the next rag out of streetriders,you started something. :biggrin: 





























































































































[/quote]


----------



## BThompsonTX

wise choice


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> Yo skim the next rag out of streetriders,you started something. :biggrin:


[/quote]
that 60 is gonna be bad as fuck when it's done. Apparently you're doing quality work or you wouldn't be getting the cars you're getting.


----------



## wired61

Skim,Apr 1 2010, 02:08 AM~17063444]
DO IT :biggrin: 













nice pic.......Tony...are u gonna go down to the Tampa show next weekend?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 1 2010, 03:12 PM~17067622
> *Skim,Apr 1 2010, 02:08 AM~17063444]
> DO IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic.......Tony...are u gonna go down to the Tampa show next weekend?
> *


Shit I wish I could go but I wasn't plannin on it.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2010, 04:21 PM~17068217
> *Shit I wish I could go but I wasn't plannin on it.
> *


   :angry: :angry:


----------



## midwestcoast

> Yo skim the next rag out of streetriders,you started something. :biggrin:


[/quote]
WOW NOW THATS SOME APPLE GREEN FOR YO ASS :biggrin: YOU GUYS DO SOME EXCELLENT WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE FINISHED PRODUCT  LETS HEAR IT FOR THE MAN WIT DEEP POCCETS :rimshot: :yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

HOWS THE ACE


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks like Fabian and Tino did a helluva job


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Apr 1 2010, 10:32 PM~17072694
> *HOWS THE ACE
> *


you mean there is a ace in this topic???


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 30 2010, 08:03 PM~17048637
> *I'm trying to get him to take it to tampa,come on everyone help me out skim you gotta take this to tampa. :biggrin:
> *


ide def like to see that at the show, hell i even got some nice females to snap pics with.....


its gonna be a really good show


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17068995
> *    :angry:  :angry:
> *


he said he "wasn't planning on going" kinda sounds to me that he is thinkin about takin off at the last minute :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 1 2010, 04:21 PM~17068217-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I wish I could go but I wasn't plannin on it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets start plannin..u got a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 2 2010, 10:17 AM~17075368
> *ide def like to see that at the show, hell i even got some nice females to snap pics with.....
> its gonna be a really good show
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah,,,i'd like to see it there,and meet some new people in person :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17075385
> *he said he "wasn't planning on going" kinda sounds to me that he is thinkin about takin off at the last minute  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yeah tru....that would be cool


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17075385
> *he said he "wasn't planning on going" kinda sounds to me that he is thinkin about takin off at the last minute  :0  :cheesy:
> *


got too much on my plate right now


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 04:49 PM~17078267
> *got too much on my plate right now
> *


fool i know you can eat like a starved martian , i saw this fool eat a breakfast that could feed a small family in japan , where the updated pics of the pin stripes


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 2 2010, 04:21 PM~17078566
> *fool i know you can eat like a starved martian , i saw this fool eat a breakfast that could feed a small family in japan , where the updated pics of the pin stripes
> *



hey david what day you going to autofair ?? give me a holler 
i might cruise through wed


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17078267-->
> 
> 
> 
> got too much on my plate right now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u got time for a couple of days :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Apr 2 2010, 04:21 PM~17078566
> *fool i know you can eat like a starved martian , i saw this fool eat a breakfast that could feed a small family in japan , where the updated pics of the pin stripes
> *


u goin to Tampa? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 2 2010, 04:21 PM~17078566
> *fool i know you can eat like a starved martian , i saw this fool eat a breakfast that could feed a small family in japan , where the updated pics of the pin stripes
> *


Italked to the pinstriper today today he said its not ready yet because we had some really windy weather yesterday and it rained this morning so it should be done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 03:11 PM~17079004
> *Italked to the pinstriper today today he said its not ready yet because we had some really windy weather yesterday and it rained this morning so it should be done sometime tomorrow.
> *


Damn....rain?? that sucks..I'm glad it don't rain out here much.

Talk to Brian an hour ago, tryin to make shippin those bumpers lighter for him!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

that 60 is gonna be bad as fuck when it's done. Apparently you're doing quality work or you wouldn't be getting the cars you're getting.
[/quote]
Thanks,we've been doing it for years. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 2 2010, 04:17 PM~17075368
> *ide def like to see that at the show, hell i even got some nice females to snap pics with.....
> its gonna be a really good show
> *


Bring them by the Majestics lineup. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 2 2010, 05:49 AM~17072907
> *Looks like Fabian and Tino did a helluva job
> *


Thankyou. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Apr 2 2010, 05:27 PM~17078618-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey david what day you going to autofair ?? give me a holler
> i might cruise through wed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea* LLB 35-LLB40* will be there thursday through sunday
> thats in the blue field in tun 2 right off the pavement
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired61_@Apr 2 2010, 06:00 PM~17078920
> *u got time for a couple of days :biggrin:
> 
> u goin to Tampa? :0
> *


na be at the swap meet in charlotte paid 500 for my spots so need to sell some parts to recoop the spots and missing 3 days of work


----------



## Mr. Andrew

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:56 PM~17030009
> *yah man they came out killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looking 6fo Skim, you have the West Coast now starting a rag top movement


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Apr 3 2010, 07:31 PM~17085763
> *Nice looking 6fo Skim, you have the West Coast now starting a rag top movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pick up bro i heard you got that. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 2 2010, 10:14 PM~17081753
> *yea LLB 35-LLB40  will be there thursday through sunday
> thats in the blue field in tun 2 right off the pavement
> 
> *


  see ya out there


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Apr 3 2010, 01:31 PM~17085763
> *Nice looking 6fo Skim, you have the West Coast now starting a rag top movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn....I dont know what to stare at the ride or the avatar :wow: :wow: :wow: 

They both beautiful homie! :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 2 2010, 03:22 PM~17078019
> *lets start plannin..u got a week
> yeah,,,i'd like to see it there,and meet some new people in person :thumbsup:
> yeah tru....that would be cool
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 


X2


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17078267
> *got too much on my plate right now
> *


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## BIG RED

Any news on your ACE or is that a distant memory at this point?


----------



## ct1458

man the rag looked nice at the park.......maybe the cleanest rag that i saw today


----------



## wired61

i dont have the funds for this,,,so figured i would pass this along :0 :0 :0 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1665610753.html


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 5 2010, 02:58 AM~17096174
> *man the rag looked nice at the park.......maybe the cleanest rag that i saw today
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2010, 01:01 PM~17034247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol!!!!WTF???


----------



## mabeg

must b nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 4 2010, 01:31 PM~17093114
> *Any news on your ACE or is that a distant memory at this point?
> *


Distant memory. 










:0 hell naw its gonna take some time


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 4 2010, 08:58 PM~17096174
> *man the rag looked nice at the park.......maybe the cleanest rag that i saw today
> *


thnks man. we had a lot of fun out there yesterday!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Apr 3 2010, 01:31 PM~17085763
> *Nice looking 6fo Skim, you have the West Coast now starting a rag top movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: thats sick deuce is a bad motherfucker


----------



## Eazy

*Skim!! "White Trash" lookin' funky bruh!! Real definition of class right there, no pun intended :biggrin:  .... Sicc ass rag.*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 6 2010, 12:29 AM~17109046
> *Skim!! "White Trash" lookin' funky bruh!! Real definition of class right there, no pun intended :biggrin:   .... Sicc ass rag.
> *


thanks big eazy


----------



## Skim

test fitting the skirts... :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:41 PM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great Tony, nice werk.


----------



## KERRBSS

i have some surgery questions for you, ill post up some dilemma pics in a bit. do you mind helping out a bit? thanks


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like that fit good :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fking NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bitch lookin mean Tony... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 6 2010, 06:28 AM~17110159
> *i have some surgery questions for you, ill post up some dilemma pics in a bit. do you mind helping out a bit? thanks
> *


naw hit me up bro


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 12:17 AM~17108965
> *Distant memory.
> :0  hell naw its gonna take some time
> *


I know I know any updates on your ACE to share?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:41 PM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U GOT A PRICE ON IT YET :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn skim the 4 looks bad ass.. its amazing what a diffrence the skirts make on these cars.. no other way to go in my opinion.


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait to see the 61


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 6 2010, 03:42 PM~17114281
> *I know I know any updates on your ACE to share?
> *


no, pretty much the same but that all should change sometime next week. Im still getting new parts shipped in for it slowly.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 02:41 AM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you running a stock rearend or a 9" ford narrowed? I heard the skirts rub raising and lowering.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17121818
> *no, pretty much the same but that all should change sometime next week. Im still getting new parts shipped in for it slowly.
> *


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

where you get that felix the cat suicide knob , you steal that shit from *the GRINCH * he gonna be mad , shit looks good , who would have thought that was the same car , palmer did a kick ass job on the stripes , post better pic of the dash stripes


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 7 2010, 06:22 PM~17126430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where you get that felix the cat suicide knob , you steal that shit from the GRINCH  he gonna be mad , shit looks good , who would have thought that was the same car , palmer did a kick ass job on the stripes , post better pic of the dash stripes
> *


----------



## Sicx Dooze

whats up joker


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 AM~17121982
> *are you running a stock rearend or a 9" ford narrowed? I heard the skirts rub raising and lowering.
> *


narrowed ford 9"


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 01:56 AM~17030009
> *yah man they came out killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MAN LOVE THE COLOR COMBO....REAL CLEAN!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:41 PM~17109122
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's some good lock up! Could you share your cylinder, shock combo with me? I noticed it lays out real nice to. PM me if you prefer.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HAVE A SAFE TRIP OUT HERE.......


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2010, 07:54 AM~17143005
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP OUT HERE.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 9 2010, 08:55 AM~17143341
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i "think" its tru


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Skim the 64 looks good in the pics from Tampa. I wish I could see it in person one day!


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2010, 11:29 AM~17121818
> *no, pretty much the same but that all should change sometime next week. Im still getting new parts shipped in for it slowly.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Apr 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17162274
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Roll your eyes all u want vic, but u didn't even come out to the supershow to support and its right in your own back yard :0 but I kicked it with your members that came from as far away as new york to represent the big I.


----------



## DUVAL

THANKS FOR COMING TO TAMPA TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT....... I HOPE TO SEE YOU AROUND FLA AGAIN............


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 08:21 AM~17166291
> *Roll your eyes all u want vic, but u didn't even come out to the supershow to support and its right in your own back yard :0 but I kicked it with your members that came from as far away as new york to represent the big I.
> *


 :0 

Wassup Skim. I couldn't make it due to prior engagements with the fam. White trash looks awesome in the pics. :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 12 2010, 08:28 AM~17166576
> *:0
> 
> Wassup Skim. I couldn't make it due to prior engagements with the fam. White trash looks awesome in the pics. :wave:
> *


 :uh: EXCUSEDOWND


----------



## Groc006

What sup Skim...

it was nice meeting you in person... White Trash Looks aswome!!

Hope to see you around again sometime.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 04:21 AM~17166291
> *Roll your eyes all u want vic, but u didn't even come out to the supershow to support and its right in your own back yard :0 but I kicked it with your members that came from as far away as new york to represent the big I.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 05:21 AM~17166291
> *Roll your eyes all u want vic, but u didn't even come out to the supershow to support and its right in your own back yard :0 but I kicked it with your members that came from as far away as new york to represent the big I.
> *


This is sad but true i know for a fact the state of florida has a helluva lot more rides than what showed up. Hell if it wouldnt have been for ga,sc,tx ,kc and va the show wouldnt have really not been all so great. Now dont get me wrong fl brought out some nice shit but damn man i know fl has a lot more to show than what it did. Its sad when these folks throw down major cash to hold an event and people who live near by all of a sudden have sooo much shit to do they cant support the hobby for a few hours. If me and my wife can drive all the from ga to attend i know some of you fl natives could have came through  Skim if you would have attended the tampa lrm show back in the late 90s and early 00s you would know what i am talking about. Any how thats just my 2cents but let me say this big ups to majestics you guys had a great line up out there


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 12 2010, 01:08 PM~17169731
> *This is sad but true i know for a fact the state of florida has a helluva lot more rides than what showed up. Hell if it wouldnt have been for ga,sc,tx ,kc and va the show wouldnt have really not been all so great. Now dont get me wrong fl brought out some nice shit but damn man i know fl has a lot more to show than what it did. Its sad when these folks throw down major cash to hold an event and people who live near by all of a sudden have sooo much shit to do they cant support the LIFESTYLE for a few hours. If me and my wife can drive all the from ga to attend i know some of you fl natives could have came through  Skim if you would have attended the tampa lrm show back in the late 90s and early 00s you would know what i am talking about. Any how thats just my 2cents but let me say this big ups to majestics you guys had a great line up out there
> *


Fixed it for ya.....This is a lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

nice meeting you Skim..


----------



## wired61

he never misses an opportunity to tag something :0 


















i must have eyes like a hawk,,i was walkin by and said WTF!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 12 2010, 04:18 PM~17170884
> *he never misses an opportunity to tag something :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must have eyes like a hawk,,i was walkin by and said WTF!
> *


:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 12 2010, 02:08 PM~17169731
> *This is sad but true i know for a fact the state of florida has a helluva lot more rides than what showed up. Hell if it wouldnt have been for ga,sc,tx ,kc and va the show wouldnt have really not been all so great. Now dont get me wrong fl brought out some nice shit but damn man i know fl has a lot more to show than what it did. Its sad when these folks throw down major cash to hold an event and people who live near by all of a sudden have sooo much shit to do they cant support the hobby for a few hours. If me and my wife can drive all the from ga to attend i know some of you fl natives could have came through  Skim if you would have attended the tampa lrm show back in the late 90s and early 00s you would know what i am talking about. Any how thats just my 2cents but let me say this big ups to majestics you guys had a great line up out there
> *


Amen to that cody


----------



## CHUCC

How did the photoshoot go? :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: wired61,* Skim*, WestsideRider


u guys make it home yet?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2010, 04:57 PM~17171187
> *How did the photoshoot go? :biggrin:
> *


Man it was hot as hell out there but it was fun. I've had VWs shot for magazines but this is the first time I had a car shot for lowrider magazine. We actually took a bunch of pics of the photoshoot going down with the model posing on my car, nice shots with all the water in the background. The photographer asked us please to not post them until after it comes out because they want it to be new.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 12 2010, 05:02 PM~17171224
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: wired61, Skim, WestsideRider
> u guys make it home yet?
> *


We would have by now but in order for it to get shot for the mag we had to stay an extra day.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

IT WAS GREAT SEEIG THE CAR IN PERSON, AND THANKS FOR COMMIN OUT, DIDNT GET THE CHANCE TO MEET YA IN PERSON BUT ALL IN ALL, THANKS FOR TAKIN THE DRIVE AND SHOWIN UP  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 12 2010, 05:15 PM~17171338
> *IT WAS GREAT SEEIG THE CAR IN PERSON, AND THANKS FOR COMMIN OUT, DIDNT GET THE CHANCE TO MEET YA IN PERSON BUT ALL IN ALL, THANKS FOR TAKIN THE DRIVE AND SHOWIN UP  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah man that shit was fun as fuck. We hit Ybor City on saturday night and didn't get in til 6 a.m. Some how. Then was at the show a couple hours later cleaning the undercarriage lol.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 05:44 PM~17171579
> *Hell yeah man that shit was fun as fuck. We hit Ybor City on saturday night and didn't get in til 6 a.m. Some how. Then was at the show a couple hours later cleaning the undercarriage lol.
> *


LMAO YEA, YBOR CAN BE FUN AS SHIT, TRY IN OCTOBER WHEN GWUAVAWEEN IS THERE OR WHEN GASPARILLA IS THERE AS WELL, TITTS EVERYWHERE :wow: VERY FUN :biggrin:  

WE WAS PARTYIN IT UP OUT IN THE PARKING LOT ALL NIGHT LONG SATURDAY NIGHT LOL


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 03:55 PM~17171173
> *Amen to that cody
> *


So is the dallas date for sure? If so i might be there i have a brother who lives in abilene and i have been telling him im going to ride out and pick up some parts for my 64 he got me so i might just double dip on the trip :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 08:21 AM~17166291
> *Roll your eyes all u want vic, but u didn't even come out to the supershow to support and its right in your own back yard :0 but I kicked it with your members that came from as far away as new york to represent the big I.
> *


well if I too sent my car to another shop instead of me busting my ass to finish it up I am sure I too would have time to drive to the west coast florida and attend the show. Sorry I couldn't make it I had priorities to take care of next time............ if you say I wasn't so far away from Tampa then you could of came to my neck of the woods to kick it with me and seth :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Great meeting you finally Skim
White trash looked way too clean!
Glad you could make it down.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Apr 12 2010, 06:36 PM~17172072
> *well if I too sent my car to another shop instead of me busting my ass to finish it up I am sure I too would have time to drive to the west coast florida and attend the show. Sorry I couldn't make it I had priorities to take care of next time............ if you say I wasn't so far away from Tampa then you could of came to my neck of the woods to kick it with me and seth :0
> *


 :uh: bitch please I did more work on hell bent the first month I had it than you've done on you're whole build mr baloon tires. That's right I said baloon tires! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 12 2010, 06:52 PM~17172221
> *Great meeting you finally Skim
> White trash looked way too clean!
> Glad you could make it down.
> *


Good meeting u too ryan and the whole old school crew, renus, salters, oldschool57 it was good shootin the shit.


----------



## regal ryda

Ebangin....duck Vic....bob to da left Skim....lol


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 04:05 PM~17171243
> *Man it was hot as hell out there but it was fun. I've had VWs shot for magazines but this is the first time I had a car shot for lowrider magazine. We actually took a bunch of pics of the photoshoot going down with the model posing on my car, nice shots with all the water in the background. The photographer asked us please to not post them until after it comes out because they want it to be new.
> *


cant wait skim to see it in the mag...
bro i was waiting when u pulled in to see this ride....sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 07:19 PM~17172545
> *Ebangin....duck Vic....bob to da left Skim....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17172641
> *cant wait skim to see it in the mag...
> bro i was waiting when u pulled in to see this ride....sweet!!!!!!!
> *


Shit homeboy you're rag 58 is killing it. I just sat there and tripped out on the level of detail. I never expected id see that car in person. Amazing.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 12 2010, 05:07 PM~17171261-->
> 
> 
> 
> We would have by now but in order for it to get shot for the mag we had to stay an extra day.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very nice...congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 12 2010, 06:52 PM~17172221
> *Great meeting you finally Skim
> White trash looked way too clean!
> Glad you could make it down.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2...I didnt get a chance to meet u Ryan...glad u made it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17172641
> *cant wait skim to see it in the mag...
> bro i was waiting when u pulled in to see this ride....sweet!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2....nice meeting u bro...car is in a league of its own :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 07:39 PM~17172791
> *Shit homeboy you're rag 58 is killing it. I just sat there and tripped out on the level of detail. I never expected id see that car in person. Amazing.
> *


:worship: x2 :worship:


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17172641
> *cant wait skim to see it in the mag...
> bro i was waiting when u pulled in to see this ride....sweet!!!!!!!
> *


ME N U BOTH THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!
ONE OF THE CLEANEST DROPS I'VE SEEN!!!
GOOD MEETING YOU BRO U EVER BACK IN N.C. GIVE US A SHOUT!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17172641
> *cant wait skim to see it in the mag...
> bro i was waiting when u pulled in to see this ride....sweet!!!!!!!
> *


HELL YEA....... NOW I CANT WAIT TO SEE HELL BENT :cheesy: ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE THE TRIP OUT TO TEXAS TO SEE THAT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Apr 12 2010, 08:36 PM~17172072
> *Sorry I couldn't make it I had priorities to take care of next time............ if you say I wasn't so far away from Tampa then you could of came to my neck of the woods to kick it with me and seth :0
> *


 :0 
I agree about priorities, Tony called me just about a week before the show and told me he was coming to Tampa. No offense to you Skim, I wasn't about to stop grinding on Old Gold for Tampa. This car has taken so much of my time that I could careless about a show. Remember, Im the one thats been out to your place two times in the last year! Vic is right you all should of came down and kicked with us Palm Beach style. 

Glad you all had a goodtime in Tampa, perhaps next year or the Majestics picnic in June.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2010, 09:48 AM~17178841
> *:0
> I agree about priorities, Tony called me just about a week before the show and told me he was coming to Tampa.  No offense to you Skim, I wasn't about to stop grinding on Old Gold for Tampa. This car has taken so much of my time that I could careless about a show.  Remember, Im the one thats been out to your place two times in the last year! Vic is right you all should of came down and kicked with us Palm Beach style.
> 
> Glad you all had a goodtime in Tampa, perhaps next year or the Majestics picnic in June.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2010, 11:48 AM~17178841
> *:0
> I agree about priorities, Tony called me just about a week before the show and told me he was coming to Tampa.  No offense to you Skim, I wasn't about to stop grinding on Old Gold for Tampa. This car has taken so much of my time that I could careless about a show.  Remember, Im the one thats been out to your place two times in the last year! Vic is right you all should of came down and kicked with us Palm Beach style.
> 
> Glad you all had a goodtime in Tampa, perhaps next year or the Majestics picnic in June.
> *


Looks like you got snub'd, Tampa style, umad?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 13 2010, 03:18 PM~17179494
> *Looks like you got snub'd, Tampa style, umad?
> *


Mad that my car got painted? :uh:  why don't you peep that engine bay again.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2010, 11:48 AM~17178841
> *:0
> I agree about priorities, Tony called me just about a week before the show and told me he was coming to Tampa.  No offense to you Skim, I wasn't about to stop grinding on Old Gold for Tampa. This car has taken so much of my time that I could careless about a show.  Remember, Im the one thats been out to your place two times in the last year! Vic is right you all should of came down and kicked with us Palm Beach style.
> 
> Glad you all had a goodtime in Tampa, perhaps next year or the Majestics picnic in June.
> *


We might just do that but still I think your boy coming into my topic trying to sneak diss is him being nothing but a bitch even after I give him props in his topic but if he wants to keep it up let the games begin. I know he's your little homie and all but he needs to check himself  looks like he got mad at what cody said and tried to aim his little shit talk at me instead, as if I don't know how to build cars, lol like it took a lot to do a paint job on his, his dad owns a fuckin body shop for christ sakes lol. Like I said,seth u are one of my closest homies on layitlow but borat got the game fucked up.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2010, 06:18 PM~17184055
> *We might just do that but still I think your boy coming into my topic trying to sneak diss is him being nothing but a bitch even after I give him props in his topic but if he wants to keep it up let the games begin. I know he's your little homie and all but he needs to check himself  looks like he got mad at what cody said and tried to aim his little shit talk at me instead, as if I don't know how to build cars, lol like it took a lot to do a paint job on his, his dad owns a fuckin body shop for christ sakes lol. Like I said,seth u are one of my closest homies on layitlow but borat got the game fucked up.
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2010, 06:18 PM~17184055
> *We might just do that but still I think your boy coming into my topic trying to sneak diss is him being nothing but a bitch even after I give him props in his topic but if he wants to keep it up let the games begin. I know he's your little homie and all but he needs to check himself  looks like he got mad at what cody said and tried to aim his little shit talk at me instead, as if I don't know how to build cars, lol like it took a lot to do a paint job on his, his dad owns a fuckin body shop for christ sakes lol. Like I said,seth u are one of my closest homies on layitlow but ]borat got the game fucked up.[/COLOR]
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY20




----------



## Loco 61

:420: post up some pics  :wow:


----------



## rollin64

clean 64


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Apr 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17085763
> *Nice looking 6fo Skim, you have the West Coast now starting a rag top movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


! SEEN TH!S S!X DUECE TH!S LAST WEEKEND CRU!S!NG !N FONTANA DOWN ARROW.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 1 2010, 02:12 PM~17067622
> *Skim,Apr 1 2010, 02:08 AM~17063444]
> DO IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic.......Tony...are u gonna go down to the Tampa show next weekend?
> *


K!LLER 64 RAG
:guns:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17172509
> *Good meeting u too ryan and the whole old school crew, renus, salters, oldschool57 it was good shootin the shit.
> *


it was good meeting you in person, too. that 64 is hard ass hell, cant wait to see hellbent pull up :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2010, 09:16 PM~17183270
> *Mad that my car got painted? :uh:  why don't you peep that engine bay again.
> *


:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 14 2010, 07:11 AM~17187808
> *:0
> *


:biggrin: Sup Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaando?? Whats Popin Bro?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 14 2010, 06:11 AM~17187808
> *:0
> *


He mad


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 14 2010, 08:13 AM~17187813-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    Sup Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaando?? Whats Popin Bro?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wats up Alex? How you been brother? The car is looking mean!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Apr 14 2010, 08:28 AM~17187866
> *He mad
> *


:nono:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17172641
> *cant wait skim to see it in the mag...
> bro i was waiting when u pulled in to see this ride....sweet!!!!!!!
> *


Props from one of the best ........... :worship:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Mr Gee

'64 lookin good Tony!! Still waiting on wagon pics :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 10:20 AM~17189367
> *'64 lookin good Tony!!  Still waiting on wagon pics  :wow:
> *


the 62 wagon, I havent done shit to it yet been 2 busy but it will be soon because I have everything to bust it out fast.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim, you gonna make to KY for the Individuals Back Bumper Bash May 30th? Your boy Kenny is gonna be back I think.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2010, 07:18 PM~17184055
> *We might just do that but still I think your boy coming into my topic trying to sneak diss is him being nothing but a bitch even after I give him props in his topic but if he wants to keep it up let the games begin. I know he's your little homie and all but he needs to check himself  looks like he got mad at what cody said and tried to aim his little shit talk at me instead, as if I don't know how to build cars, lol like it took a lot to do a paint job on his, his dad owns a fuckin body shop for christ sakes lol. Like I said,seth u are one of my closest homies on layitlow but borat got the game fucked up.
> *


Damn if i pissed anyone off fuck it everybody knows the drill if the shoe fits than wear it :roflmao: I just called it like i seen it


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2010, 09:08 AM~17189282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn i see valdosta thats my neck of the woods :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

Quote fail


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 14 2010, 02:42 PM~17192408
> *Quote fail
> *


Take a good look at the pics homie and you will see what i am talking about


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2010, 09:08 AM~17189282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:burn:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Apr 15 2010, 07:22 AM~17199472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

lol, what tha fuck is that :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 15 2010, 05:31 AM~17199371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn derrick that shit is lookin fresh. U got skillz homie!


----------



## CHE1

The 64 came out really nice SKIM... keeping bombing.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 04:05 PM~17171243
> *Man it was hot as hell out there but it was fun. I've had VWs shot for magazines but this is the first time I had a car shot for lowrider magazine. We actually took a bunch of pics of the photoshoot going down with the model posing on my car, nice shots with all the water in the background. The photographer asked us please to not post them until after it comes out because they want it to be new.
> *


lol rikki was telling me about that model being bitchy about wanting to be on the cover :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 14 2010, 07:14 PM~17194595
> *Take a good look at the pics homie and you will see what i am talking about
> *


:around: I do not really know what all anyone is talking about in here really do not care at all.


I was just trying to get the pic of the rag as it looks as if it has been fixed up as in other pics it looked baggy and not nice and tight like now.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 15 2010, 02:51 PM~17203785
> *:around: I do not really know what all anyone is talking about in here really do not care at all.
> I was just trying to get the pic of the rag as it looks as if it has been fixed up as in other pics it looked baggy and not nice and tight like now.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

pmed


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## crucialjp

Nice meeting you at the show Skim, The 64 looks great, here's a shot my wife took


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 03:08 PM~17017076
> *i know, itd 3 years old today, probably be 5 by the time its over.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

thats my homie AGENT FUZZY with them big clown glasses on...(the arab dood in the lower left corner) :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2010, 02:00 PM~17221472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my homie AGENT FUZZY with them big clown glasses on...(the arab dood in the lower left corner) :biggrin:
> *


thats my homeboy payaso two guys over looking sideways with the locs on his head


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 15 2010, 09:20 PM~17203506
> *lol rikki was telling me about that model being bitchy about wanting to be on the cover :roflmao:
> *


No that was skim. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 15 2010, 09:58 AM~17200553
> *damn derrick that shit is lookin fresh. U got skillz homie!
> *


What an understatement! :wow:


----------



## Marko57

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 16 2010, 05:36 PM~17215665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That interior is Sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Tony, why you M.I.A. ??


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 23 2010, 02:11 PM~17280852
> *Tony, why you M.I.A. ??
> *


he probably ran off with his white bitch or he's working.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 16 2010, 06:36 PM~17215665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS 57!!!! I DID MY 6TREY THE SAME WAY!!


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 24 2010, 02:33 AM~17287012
> *BAD ASS 57!!!! I DID MY 6TREY THE SAME WAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man  
hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it


----------



## jrcerda

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 15 2010, 02:07 PM~17203402
> *The 64 came out really nice SKIM... keeping bombing.
> *


TTT


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 09:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's badass!


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 02:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   damn homie thats tight , do you have anymore of these or can she do anymore of these and how much ? love that art ! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

how did you make this area look sweet after you did this? i took notes and am doing the same thing....









do you have an after pic? thanks skim....


----------



## 6Deuced

damn i came in here to check out progress on hell bent................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Where the fuck is it??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Please tell me you didn't trade it for a 64??


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2010, 02:59 PM~17290233
> *how did you make this area look sweet after you did this?  i took notes and am doing the same thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an after pic?  thanks skim....
> *


i remember that area on mine, it was gone! and they dont make a pice for that, i made mine, they look different tan the original, but they worked, and btw you dont see that area at all when the inner fenderwells are in.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 24 2010, 04:05 PM~17290250
> *i remember that area on mine, it was gone! and they dont make a pice for that, i made mine, they look different tan the original, but they worked, and btw you dont see that area at all when the inner fenderwells are in.
> *


i have all OG shit off a donor....and it doesnt matter if you see it not. if its not sweet ILL KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2010, 04:07 PM~17290259
> *i have all OG shit off a donor....and it doesnt matter if you see it not.  if its not sweet ILL KNOW   :biggrin:
> *


yep i hate that feeling.even if no1 else would ever find out you still know,that why i make sure everything is good on my cars so i have nothing eating me


----------



## andrewlister

badass pic :thumbsup: 
badass cars skim 
all of them


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 24 2010, 06:02 PM~17290245
> *damn i came in here to check out progress on hell bent..............................................
> 
> Where the fuck is it???????????????????????????
> 
> Please tell me you didn't trade it for a 64??
> *


na he still got the 61 , he bought the 64 vert ( white trash 64 ) from me back in december , we finished it and he just rolling it till hellbent is done then he gonna drive the shit outta white trash 64


----------



## jrcerda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 AM~17295066
> *na he still got the 61 , he bought the 64 vert (  white trash 64 ) from me back in december , we finished it and he just rolling it till hellbent is done then he gonna drive the shit outta white trash 64
> *


drive them all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Apr 25 2010, 02:13 PM~17295532
> *drive them all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 08:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice work!


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Apr 25 2010, 11:13 AM~17295532
> *drive them all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  x3


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 02:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is awesome dude


----------



## VItreryda

sup skim


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 30 2010, 04:21 PM~17046852
> *Both of these are bad ass pics :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


verrrry nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What kind of rubber you running?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 01:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man....i like that my damn self


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 28 2010, 06:16 PM~17334567
> *sup skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey whats that hole in the floorboard for....my homie has a 63 and he actually cut his out in the same area kinda to raise the tunnel so he could roll laid out


----------



## VItreryda

yup same reason universal hits right there barely


----------



## sicx13

never seen this topic so dead before


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## regalman806




----------



## God's Son2

lookin good


----------



## the GRINCH

where tha updates phool


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2010, 02:09 PM~17434909
> *where tha updates phool
> *


 x2


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Damn Skim, major props to you bro. I checked out the Impala link you have posted on the 1st page and had no idea the amount of work you have put into this beast. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIP CHIP

any body know what year car i can us to upgrade my 64 brakes rotors and all the suspension


----------



## DOUBLE-O

a big what they do from sunny south beach....

SKIM me , luis and the rest of the MAJESTICS out here waiting on you to come threw . plenty of girls damn near naked walking around south beach :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2010, 01:09 PM~17434909
> *where tha updates phool
> *


Reverted back to it's old state of life :angel: :angel:   


Plus it's all about 64's in here now :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

Is 64 the new 61? :0


----------



## dunk420

Wat up skim I should have that deal back to I this weekend r next by latest!!!
U wana meet up r u want me to roll by ur crib??


----------



## crazymexicano101

lets see some pics of the '61 :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 11 2010, 09:24 AM~17452278
> *Is 64 the new 61? :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 14 2010, 07:38 AM~17487653
> *:no:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 14 2010, 08:36 AM~17488569
> *:yes:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:happysad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 11 2010, 07:24 AM~17452278
> *Is 64 the new 61? :0
> *


:rimshot:........ :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 11 2010, 03:24 PM~17452278
> *Is 64 the new 61? :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 11 2010, 07:24 AM~17452278
> *Is 64 the new 61? :0
> *


I think the 61s came before the 64s :dunno: so 64s must be the new 61s ?


----------



## andrewlister

:biggrin:

76s must be the new 64s then


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@May 4 2010, 09:07 AM~17385542
> *never seen this topic so dead before
> *


 :0 
Im finally switched to a new scheduel where im off 4 days and working 3 so now I have time to get some shit done. Im trying to finish off a few things on my 64 though but I will be straddling both for a minute.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2010, 12:13 AM~17501827
> *:0
> Im finally switched to a new scheduel where im off 4 days and working 3 so now I have time to get some shit done. Im trying to finish off a few things on my 64 though but I will be straddling both for a minute.
> *


any pics of hell bent?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+May 14 2010, 11:08 PM~17495437-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:........ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody gets it!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 02:54 PM~17499228
> *I think the 61s came before the 64s :dunno: so 64s must be the new 61s ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Church
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 15 2010, 10:13 PM~17501827
> *:0
> Im finally switched to a new scheduel where im off 4 days and working 3 so now I have time to get some shit done. Im trying to finish off a few things on my 64 though but I will be straddling both for a minute.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17501870
> *any pics of hell bent?
> *


X2 

Fuck anything new would be a good fix for us.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 15 2010, 01:55 PM~17499241
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 76s must be the new 64s then
> *


you can never replace the '64s :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2010, 12:13 AM~17501827
> *:0
> Im finally switched to a new scheduel where im off 4 days and working 3 so now I have time to get some shit done. Im trying to finish off a few things on my 64 though but I will be straddling both for a minute.
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX

This thread needs dome progress pics!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2010, 10:03 PM~17558131
> *This thread needs dome progress pics!
> *


X2 my homie tony must have some new chicks makin out or something im sure all the krum honies tripin on the 64


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 21 2010, 06:28 AM~17558485
> *X2 my homie tony must have some new chicks makin out or something im sure all the krum honies tripin on the 64
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'm the new owner of Hell Bent. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2010, 02:16 PM~17564437
> *I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2010, 03:16 PM~17564437
> *I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> *


You mean valdosta deuce?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2010, 05:16 PM~17564437
> *I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> *


you need to finish one car before you make statements like that , you have 2 wagons you cant finish , you damn sure dont need another car thats not finished :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2010, 05:16 PM~17564437
> *I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2010, 12:36 AM~17574231
> *you need to finish one car before you make statements like that , you have 2 wagons you cant finish , you damn sure dont need another car thats not finished  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: hno: :drama:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2010, 05:16 PM~17564437
> *I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

I should be rolling ur way this week tony!!
C u soon bro!!


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## Guest

:drama: :drama: :drama: :| :h5:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 21 2010, 04:16 PM~17564437-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@May 22 2010, 10:36 PM~17574231
> *you need to finish one car before you make statements like that , you have 2 wagons you cant finish , you damn sure dont need another car thats not finished  :biggrin:
> *


Oh whoa maybe not! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

these are for sale. 1100 obo 

few pics actually pretty nice couple small dings but bothing bad


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 17 2010, 04:46 PM~17518313
> *X2
> 
> Fuck anything new would be a good fix for us.
> *


I just stopped by and checked it out. they are reblocking the sides right now, there were a couple waves on the quarters that needed to be fixed and respraying the quarters. Im trying to finish up my 64 rag, working on dropping in a new ford 9" and then an LS-1 so once that is all done all I have to work on is my 61 and my 62 wagon of course. Im just trying to be more focused on 1 at a time.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 01:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is sweet bro!! she got what it takes to make so $$$$$$$$ from these paintings!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17606710
> *I just stopped by and checked it out. they are reblocking the sides right now, there were a couple waves on the quarters that needed to be fixed and respraying the quarters. Im trying to finish up my 64 rag, working on dropping in a new ford 9" and then an LS-1 so once that is all done all I have to work on is my 61 and my 62 wagon of course. Im just trying to be more focused on 1 at a time.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2010, 10:13 PM~17501827
> *:0
> Im finally switched to a new scheduel where im off 4 days and working 3 so now I have time to get some shit done. Im trying to finish off a few things on my 64 though but I will be straddling both for a minute.
> *


3 on,,,,,,
make sure they don`t push you out!!
you need that bread and butter job.!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 15 2010, 02:55 PM~17499241
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 76s must be the new 64s then
> *


like this one, but 64`s are all over the place, these are not.


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2010, 03:16 PM~17564437
> *I'm the new owner of Hell Bent.  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2010, 01:34 AM~17606710
> *I just stopped by and checked it out. they are reblocking the sides right now, there were a couple waves on the quarters that needed to be fixed and respraying the quarters. Im trying to finish up my 64 rag, working on dropping in a new ford 9" and then an LS-1 so once that is all done all I have to work on is my 61 and my 62 wagon of course. Im just trying to be more focused on 1 at a time.
> *


Sounds good Skim. Keep up the nice work. See you guys at the Majestix Picnic.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2010, 10:33 AM~17609738
> *3 on,,,,,,
> make sure they don`t push you out!!
> you need that bread and butter job.!!!
> *


naw man, I chose this shift. been working there going on my 10th year now so its all good, plus I get accomplished on my days off. were taking the body back off to run my new fuel and brake lines on hell bent. infact I gotta head down there and drop off my slip yoke drive shaft in a bit.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17620311
> *naw man, I chose this shift. been working there going on my 10th year now so its all good, plus I get accomplished on my days off. were taking the body back off to run my new fuel and brake lines on hell bent. infact I gotta head down there and drop off my slip yoke drive shaft in a bit.
> *


Wassup with the engine your taking out?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17620311
> *naw man, I chose this shift. been working there going on my 10th year now so its all good, plus I get accomplished on my days off. were taking the body back off to run my new fuel and brake lines on hell bent. infact I gotta head down there and drop off my slip yoke drive shaft in a bit.
> *


Swang by the crib and grab yo shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2010, 09:39 AM~17620311
> *naw man, I chose this shift. been working there going on my 10th year now so its all good, plus I get accomplished on my days off. were taking the body back off to run my new fuel and brake lines on hell bent. infact I gotta head down there and drop off my slip yoke drive shaft in a bit.
> *


Sup Tony, you enjoying the 64?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 27 2010, 12:34 PM~17622784
> *Wassup with the engine your taking out?
> *


Its mines :biggrin:


----------



## E LOVE




----------



## andrewlister

hno: hno:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2010, 12:34 AM~17606710
> *I just stopped by and checked it out. they are reblocking the sides right now, there were a couple waves on the quarters that needed to be fixed and respraying the quarters. Im trying to finish up my 64 rag, working on dropping in a new ford 9" and then an LS-1 so once that is all done all I have to work on is my 61 and my 62 wagon of course. Im just trying to be more focused on 1 at a time.
> *


Can not wait till you get back on your 61.


----------



## ROB327

HA SKIM GOT ANY NEW PICTURES OF HELL BENT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2010, 11:28 PM~17629025
> *Sup Tony, you enjoying the 64?
> *


yeah man infact I just had the trunk fully paneled in and hardlined, I took best traditional at the MajestiX picnic in Dallas sunday.




























my new versailles rear end will be back from the platers this week so I can have that in and ready for Kansas City LRM.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Jun 1 2010, 10:48 PM~17670543
> *HA SKIM GOT ANY NEW PICTURES OF HELL BENT
> *


yeah nothing major, they are respraying the quarters, there were a couple waves that had to be blocked out. also taking the body back off the frame to mount the new fuel and brake lines.

oh,well its gotta get done ...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 09:05 PM~17670752
> *yeah nothing major, they are respraying the quarters, there were a couple waves that had to be blocked out. also taking the body back off the frame to mount the new fuel and brake lines.
> 
> oh,well its gotta get done ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Tony, the ride is lookin real good..A long long way from what you started with. I'm impressed, very impressed! :cheesy:


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2010, 12:01 AM~17670712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















:0 :0 :0 :0 Gangsta azz flipflops! :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17674033
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0 Gangsta azz flipflops! :wow:
> *


I told this dude he need to stay in the shade!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 2 2010, 10:14 AM~17674033
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0 Gangsta azz flipflops! :wow:
> *


:twak: They're convertible shoes....


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2010, 12:01 AM~17670712
> *yeah man infact I just had the trunk fully paneled in and hardlined, I took best traditional at the MajestiX picnic in Dallas sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new versailles rear end will be back from the platers this week so I can have that in and ready for Kansas City LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it turned out nice paneled and hard lined :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2010, 12:05 AM~17670752
> *yeah nothing major, they are respraying the quarters, there were a couple waves that had to be blocked out. also taking the body back off the frame to mount the new fuel and brake lines.
> 
> oh,well its gotta get done ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gotta make sure it's perfect :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 11:05 PM~17670752
> *yeah nothing major, they are respraying the quarters, there were a couple waves that had to be blocked out. also taking the body back off the frame to mount the new fuel and brake lines.
> 
> oh,well its gotta get done ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good on them dana's :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jun 2 2010, 10:14 AM~17674033-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0 Gangsta azz flipflops! :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Jun 2 2010, 12:09 PM~17674974
> *:twak: They're convertible shoes....
> *


IN HIS FLIPPY FLOPPIES


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 11:01 PM~17670712
> *yeah man infact I just had the trunk fully paneled in and hardlined, I took best traditional at the MajestiX picnic in Dallas sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new versailles rear end will be back from the platers this week so I can have that in and ready for Kansas City LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 VERRRRRY CLEAN LOOK


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 24 2010, 12:46 AM~17287073
> *nice i build too ive seen your topic good stuff man
> hers something i think skim can appreciate its canvas my girl painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 wow thats cool shit


----------



## dunk420

Wat up t?? Man hit me up wen u get a sec! Got a frame question for you!!


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 7 2010, 07:47 AM~17714987
> *Wat up t?? Man hit me up wen u get a sec! Got a frame question for you!!
> *


give me a call


----------



## E LOVE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2010, 12:01 AM~17670712
> *yeah man infact I just had the trunk fully paneled in and hardlined, I took best traditional at the MajestiX picnic in Dallas sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new versailles rear end will be back from the platers this week so I can have that in and ready for Kansas City LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2010, 01:05 AM~17670752
> *yeah nothing major, they are respraying the quarters, there were a couple waves that had to be blocked out. also taking the body back off the frame to mount the new fuel and brake lines.
> 
> oh,well its gotta get done ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Skim... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 29 2010, 07:33 AM~17639843
> *Its mines :biggrin:
> *


U may wanna get ur refund cause I gots it! :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda




----------



## 68rida

Skim you bringin "white trash" to tulsa next week?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Jun 11 2010, 09:40 AM~17759141
> *Skim you bringin "white trash" to tulsa next week?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SUP FOO


----------



## the GRINCH

ttt


----------



## SIXFOE




----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jun 23 2010, 06:16 AM~17864149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


comin out clean


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE

:nono: Page 5 :dunno: thought you took it to A&M to get it done.. no updates


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 2 2010, 10:14 AM~17674033
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0 Gangsta azz flipflops! :wow:
> *


there ain't nothing gangster about flipflops


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Jun 29 2010, 05:57 AM~17914702
> *:nono: Page 5  :dunno: thought you took it to A&M to get it done.. no updates
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

HELL BUNT


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jun 23 2010, 06:16 AM~17864149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK!NG N!CE THE!R :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Ha ha Seth looks like he standing on your shoulder.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17951369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha Seth looks like he standing on your shoulder.
> *


That would be Chris aka Texas Massacre. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

Any news on Hell Bent?


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 4 2010, 07:01 PM~17960090
> *Any news on Hell Bent?
> *



x2...

TO SKIM: Thanks for the hardtop insert pics as well. I always ask you questions and you are always helpful. I wish more people on this forum were less judgmental and more helpful... I saw white trash in tampa and all i have to say is DAMN!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jul 4 2010, 11:52 PM~17961234
> *x2...
> 
> TO SKIM: Thanks for the hardtop insert pics as well. I always ask you questions and you are always helpful. I wish more people on this forum were less judgmental and more helpful... I saw white trash in tampa and all i have to say is DAMN!
> *


there are alot of helpful people on this site, most the dudes in the build topics are cool.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Jun 29 2010, 05:57 AM~17914702
> *:nono: Page 5  :dunno: thought you took it to A&M to get it done.. no updates
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## wired61's girl

It was nice meeting you in Tampa...heard alot about you, all good of course!!


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA

*reel tock that bitch should be done allready!!!*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 10:01 PM~17670712
> *my new versailles rear end will be back from the platers this week so I can have that in and ready for Kansas City LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Skim, Any pics of the end cap of the versailles rear. Is it the big bearings or the torino one...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 6 2010, 01:48 AM~17970754
> *Hey Skim, Any pics of the end cap of the versailles rear. Is it the big bearings or the torino one...
> *


what do u mean Im not understanding, i have plenty of pics though


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2010, 04:43 AM~17924593
> *there ain't nothing gangster about flipflops
> *


im on a boat


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2010, 05:46 AM~17971274
> *what do u mean Im not understanding, i have plenty of pics though
> *


Where the backing plates go bolted up too...


----------



## REV. chuck

with skims permission i would like to ask all the impala guys for a little help 



this green wire runs from the headlight switch to the back of the fuse box the opposite side in the fuse box is power side meaning this wire powered something on the headlight switch??????











notice the red wire which is 12 volt power the green wire comes from a fuse labeled inst. lmps only 1 wire runs from it and it is this green wire which ran to the headlight switch 












i have everything working but this one wire has me stumped 

thanks skim for letting me hijack your topic for a few :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 7 2010, 04:54 PM~17985781
> *with skims permission  i would like to ask all the impala guys  for a little help
> this green wire  runs from the headlight switch to the back of the fuse box  the opposite side in the fuse box is power side  meaning this wire powered something on the headlight switch??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the red wire which is 12 volt power  the green wire comes from a fuse labeled inst. lmps only 1 wire runs from it and it is this green wire which ran to the headlight switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have everything working but this one wire has me stumped
> 
> thanks skim for letting me hijack your topic for a few  :biggrin:
> *


Check this website out. Helped me out alot with my impalas wiring

http://www.tocmp.com/tOCMP/wiring/5765wiri...vroletindex.htm


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jul 7 2010, 06:59 PM~17986353
> *Check this website out. Helped me out alot with my impalas wiring
> 
> http://www.tocmp.com/tOCMP/wiring/5765wiri...vroletindex.htm
> *


ive been using the diagrams from there wasnt real helpful


----------



## BThompsonTX

The green wire supplies 12V+ to the instrument lights via the fuse box. If you look on the other side of the fuse on the back of the fuse box, there should be a Gray wire attached to it. That Gray wire goes to all of the dash lights.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jul 7 2010, 11:46 PM~17989439
> *The green wire supplies 12V+ to the instrument lights via the fuse box.  If you look on the other side of the fuse on the back of the fuse box, there should be a Gray wire attached to it.  That Gray wire goes to all of the dash lights.
> *


i have power with that wire disconnected to all the gray wires the other side of the fuse box is the power side solid connection all the way down it


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Jul 7 2010, 11:46 PM~17989439-->
> 
> 
> 
> The green wire supplies 12V+ to the instrument lights via the fuse box.  If you look on the other side of the fuse on the back of the fuse box, there should be a Gray wire attached to it.  That Gray wire goes to all of the dash lights.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jul 7 2010, 11:52 PM~17989502
> *i have power with that wire disconnected to all the gray wires    the other side of the fuse box is the power side  solid connection all the way down it
> 
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 8 2010, 02:26 PM~17993931
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


i know 

i have my headlights tailights turn signals brake lights dash lights door lights etc etc working 

so fuck that green wire i guess its just an oddball


----------



## impalaserg

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 8 2010, 03:09 PM~17994964
> *i know
> 
> i have my headlights tailights turn signals brake lights dash lights door lights etc etc working
> 
> so fuck that green wire i guess its just an oddball
> *




Do the backup lights work?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by impalaserg_@Jul 8 2010, 08:05 PM~17996863
> *Do the backup lights work?
> *


didnt concern myself with those since im going to be removing them from the car for a cleaner look 

its a 1950 chevy so they were optional and dont need them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## osolo59

dark green on the headlight switch is for the dimmer on your dash lights


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 8 2010, 11:19 PM~17997736
> *dark green on the headlight switch  is for the dimmer on your dash lights
> *


I told him it went straight to my gauge cluster and he asked if they had dimmers on the the cluster lights. I wasn't sure only had a battery in mine like 2x and I didn't fuck with that.


----------



## DJLATIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550565

vw bus raffle for the skim'sters :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by osolo59+Jul 8 2010, 09:19 PM~17997736-->
> 
> 
> 
> dark green on the headlight switch  is for the dimmer on your dash lights
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17997833
> *I told him it went straight to my gauge cluster and he asked if they had dimmers on the the cluster lights. I wasn't sure only had a battery in mine like 2x and I didn't fuck with that.
> *


:thumbsup:



i was leaning towards that i wonder how the fuck that works? i know where it goes on my headlight switch in the 50 but wonder how the circuit works


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17998137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550565
> 
> vw bus raffle for the skim'sters  :biggrin:
> *


buying 2 tickets already  I cant pass that up.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 10:54 PM~17998182
> *buying 2 tickets already   I cant pass that up.
> *


4 tickets here, for the support of his sister.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 07:54 PM~17998182
> *buying 2 tickets already   I cant pass that up.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17998137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550565
> 
> vw bus raffle for the skim'sters  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN MIGHT HAVE TO GET ME ONE TOO


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 8 2010, 07:50 PM~17998137-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550565
> 
> vw bus raffle for the skim'sters  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2010, 11:13 AM~18003045
> *DAMN MIGHT HAVE TO GET ME ONE TOO
> *



Please do. I want to pull that ticket and say "The winner is........... Dirty Sanchez!"


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jul 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17968183
> *It was nice meeting you in Tampa...heard alot about you, all good of course!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 2low63




----------



## Rod Stewart

bump for tony!


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 20 2010, 12:23 PM~18093011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

congrats skim on the awards in kc , have a safe trip back


----------



## the GRINCH

wow page 6 , every pic i see of it now its in the background being used as a table or collecting dust , might as well go get it and head north with it :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 2 2010, 04:00 PM~18208738
> *wow page 6 , every pic i see of it now its in the background being used as a table or collecting dust , might as well go get it and head north with it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

wtf..... He's busy puttin rims on Sanford and Sons wagon


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2010, 08:52 AM~18215555
> *wtf..... He's busy puttin rims on Sanford and Sons wagon
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2010, 09:52 AM~18215555
> *wtf..... He's busy puttin rims on Sanford and Sons wagon
> *


i sold hell bent to japan


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 12:09 PM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :run:  :wow: :0 

SAY WORD!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 09:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :no:


----------



## 86illregal

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## vengence

sup with the vert from hell skim?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 09:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :uh: sonofamotherwhat?


----------



## infamous704

* "The car with 24 different ways of saying GO!" *:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 10:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :wow:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 09:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


Hell i dont blame you i sold my 64 to some russians that live in palm beach fl but told me they were 3rd generation turkish :dunno:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 5 2010, 11:29 AM~18235898
> *Hell i dont blame you i sold my 64 to some russians that live in palm beach fl but told me they were 3rd generation turkish :dunno:
> *


Spys :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 3 2010, 06:13 PM~18219615
> *Pics or it didnt happen
> *


Of that bitch on the boat!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 09:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 12:09 PM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


you know to what part? or what club. so what you got out of it??


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 5 2010, 01:29 PM~18235898
> *Hell i dont blame you i sold my 64 to some russians that live in palm beach fl but told me they were 3rd generation turkish :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya we got one of dem fucks in our club :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 5 2010, 12:00 PM~18236570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ya we got one of dem fucks in our club  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: man every time i hear that shit i laugh my ass off but for real you guys coming up to the obsession fest this year


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 09:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

I dont think he sold it :no:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 05:09 PM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :no:


----------



## low4oshow

:no: :|


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE

This build has become HELL FREEZES OVER 61... cause thats when it will be done.. i thought A&M was gonna bust it out.. they must be mad cause Skim told em to block it out right ... He would have been better off finishing it himself!!


----------



## ROB327

ALL THAT HARD WORK YOU PUT IN HELL BENT YOU B.S. WITH NO WAY MAN :nono: :nono:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

KONICHIWAH BITCHES I BOUGHT HELL BENT......


THINK IM PLAYIN?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I STILL THINK I OVERPAID.....SKIM WOULDN'T BUDGE


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 6 2010, 11:07 AM~18243952
> *KONICHIWAH BITCHES I BOUGHT HELL BENT......
> THINK IM PLAYIN?
> *


pics it didn't happen


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Aug 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18239982
> *This build has become HELL FREEZES OVER 61...  cause thats when it will be done.. i thought A&M was gonna bust it out.. they must be mad cause Skim told em to block it out right ...  He would have been better off finishing it himself!!
> *


this subject isnt bout anybody being mad or to redo anything so lets dont turn this topic into a bashing topic , as im sure A&M is still working on it and doing it right , has anyone ever thought that skim not posting pics cause he wants everyone to see end results 


*dont turn this topic into a trash talking or bashing topic on A&M part everyone needs to keep their comments to their self so they will keep working on it and finish it *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 6 2010, 06:08 PM~18247164
> *this subject isnt bout anybody being mad or to redo anything so lets dont turn this topic into a bashing topic , as im sure A&M is still working on it and doing it right , has anyone ever thought that skim not posting pics cause he wants everyone to see end results
> dont turn this topic into a trash talking or bashing topic on A&M part everyone needs to keep their comments to their self so they will keep working on it and finish it
> *


I'm fuckin with him homie, he doesn't have me fooled he's gonna bust it out in vegas. :biggrin: I hope anyways, I hope he didn't sell it.


----------



## KandyRegal

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 6 2010, 04:08 PM~18247164
> *this subject isnt bout anybody being mad or to redo anything so lets dont turn this topic into a bashing topic , as im sure A&M is still working on it and doing it right , has anyone ever thought that skim not posting pics cause he wants everyone to see end results
> dont turn this topic into a trash talking or bashing topic on A&M part everyone needs to keep their comments to their self so they will keep working on it and finish it
> *


If we keep our comments to ourselves we might as well close down lay it low.. It is a forum isn't it


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 6 2010, 03:08 PM~18247164
> *im sure A&M is still working on it and doing it right , has anyone ever thought that skim not posting pics cause he wants everyone to see end results
> *




:no:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## God's Son2

does someone have a finish pic of hell bent, or tell me about what page?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Aug 6 2010, 07:19 PM~18247982-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fuckin with him homie, he doesn't have me fooled he's gonna bust it out in vegas. :biggrin: I hope anyways, I hope he didn't sell it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt say anyones name , just stating to keep it clean , what ever has been going on with it is between them , no one needs to jump to any conclusions about it . . . . . . . . . . . . look at how big of a mess sj is with his 59 rag , we dont need another topic or buisness transactions ending up that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 07:48 PM~18248132
> *If we keep our comments to ourselves we might as well close down lay it low..  It is a forum isn't it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea its a forum , read above post and you will see why i said that , if it ends up that way im positive there will not be much progress if any if people start bashing :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr. warehouse_@Aug 6 2010, 08:48 PM~18248448
> *:no:
> *


there is a few people that know the real deal , and* i can tell you its getting worked on *


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 7 2010, 12:44 PM~18252467
> *there is a few people that know the real deal , and i can tell you its getting worked on
> *


snitch shhhhh


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn homeboy tellin it aint he?????? :uh:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2010, 10:36 AM~17609761
> *like this one, but 64`s are all over the place, these are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 9 2010, 08:25 PM~18270230
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wut you doin :biggrin: theres another one on here too


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2010, 06:36 PM~17609761
> *like this one, but 64`s are all over the place, these are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

patiently waiting for the finished product, tony.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 10 2010, 08:10 AM~18273674
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sweet pic


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 10:09 AM~18215665
> *i sold hell bent to japan
> *


 :wow: :wow:   :angry: :angry: :yessad: :yessad: :rant: :rant:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i thought hellbent was the one thing you wouldnt sell?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2010, 12:41 PM~18236421
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 6 2010, 07:19 PM~18247982
> *I'm fuckin with him homie, he doesn't have me fooled he's gonna bust it out in vegas. :biggrin: I hope anyways, I hope he didn't sell it.
> *


SOLD TO ME $3.00 AND A PEZ DESPENCER.....ANYONE GOT ONE LAYIN AROUND....PAYMENT DUE ASAP OR HE'S GONNA KEEP MY DEPOSIT


----------



## E LOVE

Why do i feel like i just found out Santa Clause is not real? The world knows when Japan wants the car,Japan gets it.Therefore I believe it. I would like to see it when it's finished. What's next?


----------



## regal ryda

"Jurassic Shark"


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 6 2010, 09:07 AM~18243952
> *KONICHIWAH BITCHES I BOUGHT HELL BENT......
> THINK IM PLAYIN?
> *


michima'su no daibe'n :biggrin: had to bring out my Japanese dictionary out of storage for this one


----------



## Sunny Side 75

I bought it and turned it into a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Aug 31 2010, 02:50 PM~18451239
> *I bought it and turned it into a hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


it's in KY I turned it into a donk 61 to replace the one that just let here.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2010, 12:53 PM~18451268
> *it's in KY I turned it into a donk 61 to replace the one that just let here.
> *


All lies! I used it as a parts car to rebuild my 61 four door!
It had a few pcs of good donner metal!!
Thanks Tony for the cleanest parts car Eva! Hell bent 
got cut up!!!! :0


----------



## regal ryda

all of you fuckers are lying.... its in my garage next to the Bully neither one is getting built til I get outta the military :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 5 2010, 11:29 AM~18235898
> *Hell i dont blame you i sold my 64 to some russians that live in palm beach fl but told me they were 3rd generation turkish :dunno:
> *



hahahah :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

Bullshit. I got pics. That mofo is hitting 90+ !!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Sep 1 2010, 10:06 AM~18459327
> *Bullshit. I got pics. That mofo is hitting 90+ !!
> *



Nah its in my backyard with my collection!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Seeing your build keeps me motivated on mine, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Sep 1 2010, 03:06 PM~18459327
> *Bullshit. I got pics. That mofo is hitting 90+ !!
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH we just got it done SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH for vegas.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Sep 1 2010, 09:28 PM~18466089
> *Seeing your build keeps me motivated on mine, looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


how is it comin bro? im droppin in engine and trans next week. then i will bring frame out to yaktown 2 weeks after that.....then the ace will be home.
only thing is, i forgot how to put it back together :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2010, 03:32 AM~18467808
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  we just got it done  SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH  for vegas.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

wud up skim?


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: his bank account as usual


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18396558
> *"Jurassic Shark"
> *


Yea, where in the hell did that name come from?  :squint:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Sep 2 2010, 04:25 AM~18468015
> *how is it comin bro? im droppin in engine and trans next week. then i will bring frame out to yaktown 2 weeks after that.....then the ace will be home.
> only thing is, i forgot how to put it back together :biggrin:
> *


go back to the begining of this topic, its like an assembly manual with pics


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## sicx13

This thread has went to shit!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 9 2010, 02:35 PM~18523361
> *This thread has went to shit!!!
> *


Not because of skim or the car.Trust me i know it's still getting worked on.He did up the 64 to get in the club and to help N. T. Majestics jump off to the good start that they have.he helped to get dirtys car to cali for new years and took his car to tampa and kc.Thats alot of chedda right there.But i can tell you he hasn't forgotten about hell bent,it's coming and when it's done all this bs in here won't mean shit.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 07:55 AM~18523471
> *Not because of skim or the car.Trust me i know it's still getting worked on.He did up the 64 to get in the club and to help N. T. Majestics jump off to the good start that they have.he helped to get dirtys car to cali for new years and took his car to tampa and kc.Thats alot of chedda right there.But i can tell you he hasn't forgotten about hell bent,it's coming and when it's done all this bs in here won't mean shit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 09:55 AM~18523471
> *Not because of skim or the car.Trust me i know it's still getting worked on.He did up the 64 to get in the club and to help N. T. Majestics jump off to the good start that they have.he helped to get dirtys car to cali for new years and took his car to tampa and kc.Thats alot of chedda right there.But i can tell you he hasn't forgotten about hell bent,it's coming and when it's done all this bs in here won't mean shit.
> *


some of us know whats going on , and then there is others that have no clue :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 05:01 PM~18527201
> *some of us know whats going on , and then there is others that have no clue  :0  :0
> *


I BOUHGHT IT AND TRADED IT TO JAPAN FOR SANTANA :0


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 07:01 PM~18527201
> *some of us know whats going on , and then there is others that have no clue  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 10:55 AM~18523471
> *Not because of skim or the car.Trust me i know it's still getting worked on.He did up the 64 to get in the club and to help N. T. Majestics jump off to the good start that they have.he helped to get dirtys car to cali for new years and took his car to tampa and kc.Thats alot of chedda right there.But i can tell you he hasn't forgotten about hell bent,it's coming and when it's done all this bs in here won't mean shit.
> *


*Quality over Quanity* :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 9 2010, 06:45 PM~18527495
> *I BOUHGHT IT AND TRADED IT TO JAPAN FOR SANTANA :0
> *


fool , i have had santana in my yard parting it out for bout 9 months now , skim took parts off that bish


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18528605
> *fool , i have had santana in my yard parting it out for bout 9 months now , skim took parts off that bish
> *


Right next to Oldsmolade :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Sep 9 2010, 11:50 PM~18527532
> *Quality over Quanity :thumbsup:
> *


Thats how we do it in K.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 11:01 PM~18527201
> *some of us know whats going on , and then there is others that have no clue  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 04:01 PM~18527201
> *some of us know whats going on , and then there is others that have no clue  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18528605
> *fool , i have had santana in my yard parting it out for bout 9 months now , skim took parts off that bish
> *


I thought Santana was the donor car for White Trash?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 10 2010, 07:25 AM~18532172
> *I thought Santana was the donor car for White Trash?
> *


I thought that was funny in the mag .... the car is called "white trash" and has a white model on the hood :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Sep 10 2010, 06:25 AM~18532172-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Santana was the donor car for White Trash?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually , white trash was a very solid car to start with , only sheet metal i installed was a new hood .
> 
> all of the other parts are og originals , alot of people dont know it but i sprayed gravitex on the belly and color matched it to the outside , its white as well
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2010, 07:39 AM~18532290
> *I thought that was funny in the mag .... the car is called "white trash" and has a white model on the hood :rofl: :rofl:
> *


yea kinda looks that way but she is cuban or something like that


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2010, 10:15 PM~18528614
> *Right next to Oldsmolade  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18528605
> *fool , i have had santana in my yard parting it out for bout 9 months now , skim took parts off that bish
> *


WELL ONE OF US GOT BAMBOOZELL'D :0


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Sep 9 2010, 07:55 AM~18523471-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not because of skim or the car.[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Doubt. i meant all the random bullshit people are postin while we await an update on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Sep 9 2010, 07:14 PM~18528605
> *fool , i have had santana in my yard parting it out for bout 9 months now , skim took parts off that bish
> *


Pics or it didnt happen. dont know why folks got woodys for that car. it was really fuckin clean but lookin back it really isnt that special. i always thought that car could have used a better paint job.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 10 2010, 10:07 PM~18535393
> *No Doubt. i meant all the random bullshit people are postin while we await an update on the car.
> Pics or it didnt happen. dont know why folks got woodys for that car. it was really fuckin clean but lookin back it really isnt that special. i always thought that car could have used a better paint job.
> *


 :uh: To each his own.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 10 2010, 02:07 PM~18535393
> *
> Pics or it didnt happen. dont know why folks got woodys for that car. it was really fuckin clean but lookin back it really isnt that special. i always thought that car could have used a better paint job.
> *





SLAP!!!


----------



## 805MAC1961

Has he registered the 61 for the Vegas Super Show yet? :dunno:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 12 2010, 07:33 AM~18545334
> *Has he registered the 61 for the Vegas Super Show yet? :dunno:
> *


Would be worth paying the entry fee just to see that one car on display and no others.


----------



## vengence

skim how many cars you workin on at a time bro?


btw when hell bent comes out its gonna make alot of people talkin simply stfu,personally i wanna see it finished as well,but im being patient,and of course i know ill prolly never get to see it in person but i know its a jaw dropper


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 10 2010, 09:07 PM~18535393
> *No Doubt. i meant all the random bullshit people are postin while we await an update on the car.
> Pics or it didnt happen. dont know why folks got woodys for that car. it was really fuckin clean but lookin back it really isnt that special. i always thought that car could have used a better paint job.*



Man them are fightin words. :biggrin: I love them myself,and they were done by a legend.But to each there own.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18545663
> *skim how many cars you workin on at a time bro?
> btw when hell bent comes out its gonna make alot of people talkin simply stfu,personally i wanna see it finished as well,but im being patient,and of course i know ill prolly never get to see it in person but i know its a jaw dropper
> *


Why not i know skim well take it all over when it's done.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2010, 01:02 PM~18547018
> *Man them are fightin words. :biggrin: I love them myself,and they were done by a legend.But to each there own.
> *


x2 Doc has done better work than the Santana but the car was a masterpiece. A true streetable show car, and a trendsetter but let's not cloud this man's topic with that talk. Hell Bent will be a legend too because he took a car most people would've passed on and built it back.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2010, 10:03 AM~18547022
> *Why not i know skim well take it all over when it's done.
> *


true,but then again im movin from the 360 to the 757 next year as planned as well.. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 12 2010, 01:33 AM~18545334
> *Has he registered the 64 for the Vegas Super Show yet? :dunno:
> *


fixed , and yes


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 10 2010, 12:20 PM~18533896
> *pics?
> *


NO NO NO NO NO , no more pics of that piece of shit OLDSMALAIDE


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Sep 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18547451
> *NO NO NO NO NO , no more pics of that piece of shit OLDSMALAIDE
> *


how about a link then? shit.


----------



## chongo1

congrats on the mag shoot homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 10 2010, 04:07 PM~18535393
> *No Doubt. i meant all the random bullshit people are postin while we await an update on the car.
> Pics or it didnt happen. dont know why folks got woodys for that car. it was really fuckin clean but lookin back it really isnt that special. i always thought that car could have used a better paint job.
> *


shit, looking back, alot of these fuckers on here wouldnt have gotten these damn tribal armbands tattooed on them :cheesy: but at the time it was new and thee thing to get. somethings are timeless.....G's car is that. armbands had their era. its gone now. :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18559719
> *shit, looking back, alot of these fuckers on here wouldnt have gotten these damn tribal armbands tattooed on them :cheesy: but at the time it was new and thee thing to get. somethings are timeless.....G's car is that. armbands had their era. its gone now. :0
> *


well put


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skims nut-sack must be draggin the ground....


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

hey skim .. nice lay out on LOWRIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i havnt been on lil much lately but i just saw your 64 in lowrider and had to come on and say congrats skim, lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

errybody comes to the thread for hell bent :biggrin:


----------



## willdecletjr

Í've spent the last 4 days going page by page on this build and man all i can say is WOW ! what's up with hell bent is it done yet ? Skim I know u are busy but do u have any updates?shit i've been busy reading this thread the last four days. Any way just to let you know your work is nothing less then motivational. I'm from the east coast Philly area. Not much going on as far as lowriders but I have been hooked on impalas since i was a kid back around 1985 my pops did a 63 ss hardtop and i have wanted one ever since. I was on the model car sectin of the forum and decided to jump over to the post your rides section when I came across your build thread. I have to have one now. I will be looking for an impala after the holidays and stash it at my in laws until i move out my apt and get a house with a garage so i can get my project finally going. I would definetly like to take a trip out to your place when you have one of those bbq's. Damn that food was making me hungry just looking at all the pics, White trash is Nasty ! Can't wait to see hellbent finished up ! Be safe bro . -Will


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 14 2010, 03:43 AM~18559719
> *shit, looking back, alot of these fuckers on here wouldnt have gotten these damn tribal armbands tattooed on them :cheesy: but at the time it was new and thee thing to get. somethings are timeless.....G's car is that. armbands had their era. its gone now. :0
> *


Saw a guy on TV yesterday with a tribal covering his whole arm, poor guy was only 17 years old and he had no idea...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by willdecletjr_@Sep 16 2010, 03:05 PM~18584232
> *Í've spent the last 4 days going page by page on this build and man all i can say is WOW ! what's up with hell bent is it done yet ? Skim I know u are busy but do u have any updates?shit i've been busy reading this thread the last four days. Any way just to let you know your work is nothing less then motivational. I'm from the east coast Philly area. Not much going on as far as lowriders but I have been hooked on impalas since i was a kid back around 1985 my pops did a 63 ss hardtop and i have wanted one ever since. I was on the model car sectin of the forum and decided to jump over to the post your rides section when I came across your build thread. I have to have one now. I will be looking for an impala after the holidays and stash it at my in laws until i move out my apt and get a house with a garage so i can get my project finally going. I would definetly like to take a trip out to your place when you have one of those bbq's. Damn that food was making me hungry just looking at all the pics, White trash is Nasty ! Can't wait to see hellbent finished up ! Be safe bro . -Will
> *


----------



## vouges17




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 6 2010, 08:07 AM~18243960
> *I STILL THINK I OVERPAID.....SKIM WOULDN'T BUDGE
> *




Wait he sold it to you too... :0 I guess you drive it Mondays and I'll drive it on the weekends cause he sold it to me too.



















:biggrin: J/K


----------



## vengence

i gotta feelin he gonna drop a bombshell on everyone at vegas with it,but either way skim you forget bout this thread or what homie?


----------



## impalaluv

did you sell HELL BENT !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 4 2010, 10:37 PM~18738165
> *did you sell HELL BENT !
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: doubtful very doubtful


----------



## hi_ryder

this cars getting finished when hell freezes over... jk


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 22 2010, 10:42 AM~18631514
> *Wait he sold it to you too... :0 I guess you drive it Mondays and I'll drive it on the weekends cause he sold it to me too.
> :biggrin: J/K
> *


LOL YOU GOT NIGERIAN SCAMMED, BUT ITS COOL I PM YOU THE PICS WHEN WE ROLLIN


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 5 2010, 06:53 AM~18739308
> *LOL YOU GOT NIGERIAN SCAMMED, BUT ITS COOL I PM YOU THE PICS WHEN WE ROLLIN
> *


 :0


----------



## sicx13

Vegas pics anyone?????


----------



## impalaluv

aye skim do u still have the pincewell w/snaps from the buick ..if so will it fit my 61 !lmk


----------



## Sin Sixty

Good to meet you at SS homie and the 64 was looking real good.


----------



## Mr 61

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 15 2010, 02:10 AM~18572626
> *errybody comes to the thread for hell bent :biggrin:
> *



X's 1,961


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Damn.. I woulda lost $$$ for sure on you Skim..

I woulda bet BIG $$$ that you were gonna break out Hell Bent at the Supershow..


----------



## 68rida

patiently waiting....


----------



## 713ridaz

white bitch i used to fuck with...courtesy of the lonestar


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Whos Skim????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats this topic about???????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2010, 08:21 PM~18926886
> *white bitch i used to fuck with...courtesy of the lonestar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  purty


----------



## JOHNER

That 64 came out sick!!! lovit! good luck on the 61,she has came a loooong way..you have some of the best looking impalas ever...keep it up.


----------



## BIG RED

Damn this topic sure hit the shitter hard :{<


----------



## Lolohopper

Topic is dead or car is sold to japan


----------



## crazymexicano101

:dunno:


----------



## Money Mike

Do you have any impalas that you are parting out? I may need a stock frame.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 21 2010, 06:55 PM~19127447
> *ttt
> *


x2 whats up with it skim?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 22 2010, 04:31 AM~19130675
> *x2 whats up with it skim?
> *


skims working at HOP SINGHS buffet and slaughterhouse












































*YOU CAN VOTE ONCE A DAY*
common ppl vote for my dog TATWO its for a good cause the winnings will go to an animal rescue/shelter



http://www.redmoonpetfood.com/cast-your-vo...4537e5bc2f2d37b


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2010, 02:25 PM~19143801
> *skims working at HOP SINGHS buffet and slaughterhouse
> *YOU CAN VOTE ONCE A DAY*
> common ppl vote for my dog TATWO its for a good cause the winnings will go to an animal rescue/shelter
> http://www.redmoonpetfood.com/cast-your-vo...4537e5bc2f2d37b
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 8 2010, 11:21 PM~19022484
> *Do you have any impalas that you are parting out? I may need a stock frame.
> *


If he dont have one I do


----------



## capone530

paint prison?


----------



## Guest

man its been awhile sense we seen any new pics


----------



## sicx13

We won't see another pic till it's done.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 6 2010, 12:00 PM~19251836
> *:uh:
> *


you can post pics of your girlfriend in the mean time though :wow: :naughty:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by willdecletjr_@Sep 16 2010, 04:05 PM~18584232
> *Í've spent the last 4 days going page by page on this build and man all i can say is WOW ! what's up with hell bent is it done yet ? Skim I know u are busy but do u have any updates?shit i've been busy reading this thread the last four days. Any way just to let you know your work is nothing less then motivational. I'm from the east coast Philly area. Not much going on as far as lowriders but I have been hooked on impalas since i was a kid back around 1985 my pops did a 63 ss hardtop and i have wanted one ever since. I was on the model car sectin of the forum and decided to jump over to the post your rides section when I came across your build thread. I have to have one now. I will be looking for an impala after the holidays and stash it at my in laws until i move out my apt and get a house with a garage so i can get my project finally going. I would definetly like to take a trip out to your place when you have one of those bbq's. Damn that food was making me hungry just looking at all the pics, White trash is Nasty ! Can't wait to see hellbent finished up ! Be safe bro . -Will
> *



:wow: :wow: .....damn Skim you need start an Invitation topic for your next BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 6 2010, 07:53 PM~19256205
> *:wow:  :wow: .....damn Skim you need start an Invitation topic for your next BBQ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 25 2010, 11:31 PM~19166304
> *If he dont have one I do
> *



kOOL.i MAY BE NEEDING ONE After the first of the year. Where is Skim?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 07:16 AM~19298664
> *kOOL.i MAY BE NEEDING ONE After the first of the year. Where is Skim?
> *


Taking a spin in whitetrash!? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 6 2010, 05:53 PM~19256205
> *:wow:  :wow: .....damn Skim you need start an Invitation topic for your next BBQ :biggrin:
> *


Texas locals only...we only allow one out of towner per event :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 11 2010, 10:47 AM~19300325
> *Texas locals only...we only allow one out of towner per event :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:drama:


----------



## Rod Stewart

maybe skim will bust out at new year? :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 11 2010, 11:47 AM~19300325
> *Texas locals only...we only allow one out of towner per event :biggrin:
> *



Oh Oh ........Pick me........ :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Hell bents new top.


















































Oh wait thats MOST HATED DEUCE new top.Sorry.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: Japan is LOVING its new ride....


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2010, 09:49 PM~19371865
> *Hell bents new top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait thats MOST HATED DEUCE new top.Sorry.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nice Fabian :thumbsup:


----------



## gamekilla61

I STILL SEE THE BEAUTY IN THAT 61!


GAMEKILLA :machinegun:.................................................................


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:drama: Seen it at the shop the other day! :happysad: 


Skim we need to do lunch again! Krum Diner!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 23 2010, 10:59 AM~19402608
> *:drama: Seen it at the shop the other day!  :happysad:
> Skim we need to do lunch again! Krum Diner!
> *


spy pic?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 23 2010, 01:20 PM~19403943
> *spy pic?
> *



x2 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2010, 03:25 PM~19143801
> *skims working at HOP SINGHS buffet and slaughterhouse
> *YOU CAN VOTE ONCE A DAY*
> common ppl vote for my dog TATWO its for a good cause the winnings will go to an animal rescue/shelter
> http://www.redmoonpetfood.com/cast-your-vo...4537e5bc2f2d37b
> *


  racist mutha fuker..............


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

ok so ummmm whats the real deal on this dam car lets see some pics and were the muthafucka at
??


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 23 2010, 01:33 PM~19404042
> *ok so ummmm whats the real deal on this dam car lets see some pics and were the muthafucka at
> ??
> *


you wont homie,he keepin it under wraps till its debut from what i understand.. just be ready with a box of kleen ex and if u need it heart medication,if he concealing it this much with the following its already got you best believe he bout to fuck the entire competition up severely


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 23 2010, 11:59 AM~19402608
> *:drama: Seen it at the shop the other day!  :happysad:
> *



x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

TMZ EXCLUSIVE


HELL BENT IS GONNA BE ON THE COVER OF................













































































DR. DRE's DETOX....WHEN EVER THAT COMES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2010, 05:01 PM~19413418
> *TMZ EXCLUSIVE
> HELL BENT IS GONNA BE ON THE COVER OF................
> DR. DRE's DETOX....WHEN EVER THAT COMES OUT :biggrin:
> *


Dirty you always have the juicy details


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2010, 05:01 PM~19413418
> *TMZ EXCLUSIVE
> HELL BENT IS GONNA BE ON THE COVER OF................
> DR. DRE's DETOX....WHEN EVER THAT COMES OUT :biggrin:
> *


I call bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

wheres the pics? or should i get bent and go to hell lol. merry christmas anyway... :angel:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2010, 07:51 PM~19414367
> *I call bullshit  :biggrin:
> *


X61


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 24 2010, 05:43 PM~19413654-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty you always have the juicy details
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2010, 07:51 PM~19414367
> *I call bullshit  :biggrin:
> *


I know, detox will be out first :happysad:


----------



## sicx13

does anyone have a link to skims 62 build topic?


----------



## vouges17

[/quote]

ttt


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 20 2011, 01:08 PM~19649662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :uh: :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

>


ttt
[/quote]
is that a recent pic, it looks the exact same?


----------



## vouges17

> ttt


is that a recent pic, it looks the exact same?
[/quote]

old, just something to put it to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that. Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that. 
I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along. 
its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.

When it left.



















After getting her back today.





































A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.


----------



## vengence

good thinkin,maybe it will remind skim what it looks like n motivate him to POST UP SOME PROGRESS ON IT OR CURRENT PICS OF IT or not :biggrin: :biggrin: just messin with ya skim but wheres the updates bro?

damn we was postin at the same time,what shop did that so i know what shop to NEVER recommend? thats just not right bro nor will i ask you to go into detail,if you was closer id offer to come down n help where i can


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Dec 23 2010, 10:20 AM~19402320
> *I STILL SEE THE BEAUTY IN THAT 61!
> GAMEKILLA :machinegun:.................................................................
> *


thanks, yours is no joke either


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2011, 11:33 PM~19655782
> *good thinkin,maybe it will remind skim what it looks like n motivate him to POST UP SOME PROGRESS ON IT OR CURRENT PICS OF IT or not :biggrin: :biggrin: just messin with ya skim but wheres the updates bro?
> *


read the post above yours


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:36 PM~19655814
> *read the post above yours
> *


re read my post :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 7 2010, 11:58 AM~19007472
> *Damn this topic sure hit the shitter hard :{<
> *


yep


----------



## chromeandpaint

SORRY ABOUT YOUR POPS BRO.AND AS FOR THE CAR ITS STILL BAD ASS THAT WAS ALOT OF WORK TO BE PROUD AT


----------



## vouges17

* on the bright side you was able to get it back home :angry: *


----------



## REV. chuck

so you mean after you spent 6 months blocking this car down they felt the need to do more sanding?



whats not fixable other then their shop after you burn it to the fucking ground with them inside 

5500 would land me in prison right now


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 20 2011, 11:45 PM~19655927
> *SORRY ABOUT YOUR POPS BRO.AND AS FOR THE CAR ITS STILL BAD ASS THAT WAS ALOT OF WORK TO BE PROUD AT
> *


Thanks homie. We talk quite a bit and i know how much work you have in the 63 and up until then I did everything on my car except the frame wrap, its hard to see your pride and joy moving along so fast in good time to end up in a screeching halt. It will get done now and like Vogue said im glad its home. 16 months is a long time to not have your car and I aint gonna lie I miss this car.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2011, 10:48 PM~19655957
> *so you mean after you spent 6 months blocking this car down they felt the need to do  more sanding?
> whats not fixable    other then their shop after you burn it to the fucking ground with them inside
> 
> 5500  would land me in prison  right now
> *


you sound alot like me,but id at least let the people escape just make sure they dont know what caused the fire :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2011, 11:51 PM~19656016
> *you sound alot like me,but id at least let the people escape just make sure they dont know what caused the fire  :0
> *


insurance fuck that screw the doors and windows shut and douse that motherfucker watch it burn 


if they got lucky id stop there 5500 is alot of money to me


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2011, 10:51 PM~19656016
> *you sound alot like me,but id at least let the people escape just make sure they dont know what caused the fire  :0
> *


THATS FUNNY MY 63 WAS IN A FIRE AT THE BODY SHOP IT WAS IN :happysad: AND I NEVER GOT SHIT FOR IT BUT MORE WORK


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19656053
> *insurance  fuck that screw the doors and windows shut and douse that motherfucker  watch it burn
> if they got lucky id stop there  5500 is alot of money to me
> *


5500 a fortune to me


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:49 PM~19655987
> *Thanks homie. We talk quite a bit and i know how much work you have in the 63 and up until then I did everything on my car except the frame wrap, its hard to see your pride and joy moving along so fast in good time to end up in a screeching halt. It will get done now and like Vogue said im glad its home. 16 months is a long time to not have your car and I aint gonna lie I miss this car.
> *


THIS MADE UP FOR ALL THAT HARD WORK


----------



## JINXED32

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *



THAT REALLY SUCKS! AT LEAST YOU GOT YOUR CAR BACK some shops will even sell parts of your car :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 12:32 AM~19655775
> *A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Shit homie I feel you, I been there done that...payed up front on many occasions for something (parts, cars, work) and the other side cannot keep their word...I realized that its my fault for having so much trust in people, hoping that they keep their word...and promise :nosad: :nosad: 

Keep your head up homie, keep contact with the shop, hopefully they can do you right! youve done some amazing work so far...no one can stop you bro


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 21 2011, 12:10 AM~19656311
> *Shit homie I feel you, I been there done that...payed up front on many occasions for something (parts, cars, work) and the other side cannot keep their word...I realized that its my fault for having so much trust in people, hoping that they keep their word...and promise :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Keep your head up homie, keep contact with the shop, hopefully they can do you right! youve done some amazing work so far...no one can stop you bro
> *


X2 I THINK WE'VE ALL BEEN THERE I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY HOPE EVERYTHING GETS WORKED OUT SKIM


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jan 20 2011, 11:17 PM~19656417
> *X2 I THINK WE'VE ALL BEEN THERE I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY HOPE EVERYTHING GETS WORKED OUT SKIM
> *


ive had to learn the hard way a few times n got a couple scars to prove it,but dont let that get you down use it as inspiration to pick up n go beyond what they said can be done


----------



## hotstuff5964

Glad you got it back and are ready to move on with it.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2011, 12:44 AM~19656733
> *Glad you got it back and are ready to move on with it.
> *


paint it for him hottsnatch 

not pink either queer


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 21 2011, 12:53 AM~19656801
> *
> 
> not pink either queer
> *


No pink, no deal :nono: 

Skims got this shit under control


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *



Looks like the name of the car holds more meaning than one thinks hey? Hell Bent till she's finished. 

Sorry to hear about your situation with the body and paint Skim. Same thing happens up here all the time. Shady body-men, scam artist painters, etc. It sucks. I hope whoever has it now treats the car right and gives you the respect you deserve. I'm one of thousands of people that can't wait to see this car finished. 

Keep looking forward man!


----------



## AMB1800

damn i know something was going on since there were no updates... too bad man but i'm sure you gonna get her finished  theres a guy on national tv here that allways says: what you do yourself, you do it better then the rest  keep it up Skim


----------



## vengence

personally i think the shop prolly just didnt want to really put in the effort,if they only knew what it looked like when skim started they woulda prolly be jumpin to get it finished and right


----------



## hotstuff5964

Eh, not really any of our business. Skims taking the high road and putting it behind him. I say we respect that and drop the chismes.


----------



## Loco 61

Get Her Done Skim.. Cant Wait To See Her Rolling The Streets Of The DFW..


----------



## hi_ryder

skim it aint about the destination, its the journey man... thats why this cars called what it is. im a painter and when i hear operations doing shit like what happened to you i shake my head dude. wish shit talkers and scamers were extinct. ive been watching from '07 and not gonna stop till its finished. keep your head up... :|


----------



## Firefly

Good to see that you have it back!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Anything can be fixed thats why when I used to do restoration work I charged 1/4 of the full amount up front, a 1/4 half way through and the other half when the job was done just b/c of shit like this.


----------



## DONUTS




----------



## ShakeRoks

Hey Skim, 

Think of all the pages LRM is going to have to use to write this story! From the time I met you I have grown to know your dedication. This is just a bump in the road that you can "hop" over! I can't wait to see this ride finished and cruising the Texas streets. Thanks for inspiring all the rust bucket project purchasers out here! 

Daniel "ShakeRoks" :thumbsup:

ps. If you need cash just sell me jurassic's frame when it's complete!
:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

Skim,

Don't worry, we all know you will put your pride and joy back together!

As far as the money, you live and learn...I am glad you got the car back and I look forward to seeing you post progress pics again. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

I had to take a double-take when I saw that Skim updated this thread...

First, I'm really sorry to hear that about your pops. I never knew that you lost him.

Second, in the grand scheme of things, as I'm sure you already know, it's just a minor bump in the road.

I'm glad you have her back though and as soon as you're done building the wagon, get your ass to work on Hell Bent!

Maybe I'll even take a trip out to Krum since I missed the last get together!


----------



## CHUCC

Sorry to hear what happened Skim. These problems only make us appreciate the finished product that much more at the end.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Nice build homie!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Damn sorry to see this!!!!!!!!!

I think a lot of this threads followers are glad to see it back in your hands where maybe it should have stayed all along. 

I would put your work up there with a lot of the top builders! Now lets getRdun!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2011, 02:04 AM~19657353
> *Eh, not really any of our business. Skims taking the high road and putting it behind him. I say we respect that and drop the chismes.
> 
> *


  got ya


----------



## Elpintor

Sorry to hear about your misfortune Homie,,,But you know you can count on alot of friends to come out and help with what ever we can. We have done it on the past and won't hesitate to do it again.
Good Luck Skim


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2009, 10:25 PM~14850880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*NEVER LOOK BACK, JUST KNOW THAT HELL BENT IS GONNA GET DONE. KEEP PUSHING IT!*


----------



## dunk420

Get coast one to paint it!
The first place Vegas car speakes fer it's self!
If my vert was at ur cars level I wud pay fer him to fly in! He told me several times he just a plane ride away!!!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 21 2011, 01:56 PM~19660207
> *NEVER LOOK BACK, JUST KNOW THAT HELL BENT IS GONNA GET DONE. KEEP PUSHING IT!
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 05:32 AM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Man i'm happy you got it back,and i know it's gonna get done now.Your a Real M member homie and i know you won't stop untill the job is done.And as for the shop all i can say is this i've known the homie for a while,and i would like to think that he's not gonna leave you hanging on the money side of it.Because it's plain to see the work didn't get done.Thats all i'll say about that.But on the bright side now the finish line ain't that far away.


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


NICE PIC.......DAM BEER COST FOR YOU MUST BE CRAZZY YOU BUY A 30 RACK AND YOU SEE ALL YOUR HOMEI COMING YOU GOT TO HIDE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 21 2011, 02:37 PM~19660535
> *NICE PIC.......DAM BEER COST FOR YOU MUST BE CRAZZY YOU BUY A 30 RACK AND YOU SEE ALL YOUR HOMEI COMING YOU GOT TO HIDE THEM :biggrin:
> *


SHIT EVERYONE IN THAT PIC WAS THERE FOR THE LOVE OF HELL BENT......YOU CAN'T HIDE THE BEER GOOD ENOUGH!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 12:32 AM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *



Atleast you got ur ride back. I know youll find the right shop to finish her up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


keep going homie looks like you got alot of homies that got your back. keeep your head up and keep us homies like myself motivated by your builds
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

its gonna be worth the wait on this 61 ragg!! keep up the good work homie skim,


----------



## impalalover64

I'm glad to see that you did'nt get rid of this bro. I had a similar situation around 2002 and I came back with my 64 SS. I wsold the car shortly after it was finished however and I thought I was done with lowriding. Then I found this page and saw your hustle on your car and was like wow. You actually brought me back. Keep your head up bro. You brought it this far. I can actually relate to you on this and losing my dad. If it wasn'nt for pops I would be dead or in jail. He is the one that taught me about cars. I actually wanted to give up. But I know I gotta come back harder than ever. Not dick riding or anything, just keeping it real. :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


dam good day ready for the next one


----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2011, 02:04 AM~19657353
> *Eh, not really any of our business. Skims taking the high road and putting it behind him. I say we respect that and drop the chismes.
> 
> *


x61 well said


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt




----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Same thing happened to me and a lot of others on here, I know it sucks it put a big ass dent on my build but you just have to roll them sleeves up and get back to work on her. I know you will make it look better than any shop would have


----------



## sand1

thats a story being played here on lil to often by reputable shops i guess if u want something done right u gotta do it yourself


----------



## 805MAC1961

I've been following your build since I first saw it on another site, then on here, and I'm sure your pops is looking down on you waiting for you to enjoy your creation that YOU have started, and YOU will finish... 

Everyone on here will be watching for the Spread in LRM...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I honestly don't see how your car could've been too "too fucked up" or "unfixable" and for $5500 I have never donw body work or paint but I'd bust my ass on it. I believe you have a good club and some good folks backing you on it Skim, keep your head up it's a setback but nothing worth it ever comes easy. Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

THE BOY IS ON THE MOVE!


----------



## KERRBSS

it happens


----------



## chongo1

thats why i do all my own work and if it comes out fucked up i blame a make believe shop lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


good times right there


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


That pic speaks volumes..................


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thats a pic worth a thousand words


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 21 2011, 08:00 PM~19663323
> *Same thing happened to me and a lot of others on here, I know it sucks it put a big ass dent on my build but you just have to roll them sleeves up and get back to work on her. I know you will make it look better than any shop would have
> *


NO DOUBT MAN...MY OWN BEST FRIEND BURNT ME...ITS FUCKED UP I KNOW BUT I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE THE SHOPS NOWADAYS!! I DON'T KNOW SKIMS SITUATION BUT IM SURE & HOPE IT GETS RESOLVED!! AS FOR ME IM STILL OWED MONEY & ALSO DID MY OWN BODYWORK!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP SKIM!!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 22 2011, 05:45 AM~19665770
> *THE BOY IS ON THE MOVE!
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 06:32 AM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Shit...Cant belive they did that to you and your ride. 
I have always admired your craftmanship and dedication, I mean just to start this crazy project to where you are today is more then most will ever achive. 

I know you will have this car done one way or another. 
Keep your head up and stay strong.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 22 2011, 06:45 AM~19665770
> *THE BOY IS ON THE MOVE!
> *



why didnt you take someones head off gangsta ?


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2011, 02:56 PM~19660205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *



Damn bro, that sucks . Whats really fucked up is theres already too many of these topics around right now. After i got screwed on my 68 I started doing all my own work, even when alot of times it cost me more to do it myself. Cant wait to see how far along you get with it now that you got it back :thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

I'VE B'N WATCHIN THIS BUILD SINCE I 1ST SIGNED ON 2 L.I.L. & ADMIRED THE CRAFTSMANSHIP FROM W/IT WAS,2 W/IT IS NOW & THE PROGRESS HAS B'N INSPIRING & 2 PROVE 2 MANY THAT ANYTHING CAN B ACCOMPLISHED & POSSIBLE F U PUT UR EFFORT & DEDICATION.SKIM,U'VE PUT MORE OF THAT INTO UR CARS & THIS IS JUS A BUMP N THE ROAD.I BELEIVE THE FINAL RESULT WILL B THE BIGGEST REWARD & THIS IS JUST A MINOR SET-BACK THAT CAN ONLY MOVE BACK UR ESTIMATED RELASE DATE OF UR 'UNVEILING' OF HELL-BENT.DONT TRIP BIG HOMIE,I BELIEVE W/ONLY A MATTER OF TIME U WILL GET'ER DONE RIGHT & FINISH HER UP THE WAY U WANTED HER 2 LOOK W/OUT CUTTING ANY CORNERS ON UR CAR.GOOD JOB & THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION OVER THE YRS 2 ALL OF US ON HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 21 2011, 07:54 PM~19663789
> *I've been following your build since I first saw it on another site, then on here, and I'm sure your pops is looking down on you waiting for you to enjoy your creation that YOU have started, and YOU will finish...
> 
> Everyone on here will be watching for the Spread in LRM...
> *


x2


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 22 2011, 10:51 PM~19671248
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

thanks everybody for the words of encouragement.


----------



## 68rida

Glad to she is home. Keep your head up and we'll see "Hell Bent" finished up soon enough


----------



## SLICK62

I feel your pain, same shit happened to me, G/L from now on


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 01:32 AM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *



Dam Homie sorry for the miss fortune! But your car has come a long way since you picked her up. You have alot of supporters here on LIL, who believe this car will be done and rolling this summer. Good Luck and stay positive!!


----------



## sp1963

TTT for 61's


----------



## RawSixOneSS

ttt


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Have Sin7 paint it.....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


i know exacle how u fill bro,when i was working on my 49 this mother fucker fuck me over with 14'k just in body work and he even finish his work,, :happysad: keep ur head's up brother!!!!


----------



## lone star

pm me what shop so i know where NOT To ever go


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 22 2011, 11:13 AM~19666643
> *thats why i do all my own work and if it comes out fucked up i blame a make believe shop lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62-

First of all my condolences on the loss of your father.......Sucks to see what happened to Hell Bent. I know some of them dudes that worked on your ride and they cool people so it sucks to hear that they did you dirty. But on another note it feels good knowing that you got it back and that it will get done now. This is one of if not the most anticipated builds on layitlow and it crazy how many people you have motivated with this ride. Keep up the good work homie, cant wait to see Hell Bent hit the streets.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 23 2011, 09:42 PM~19678336
> *First of all my condolences on the loss of your father.......Sucks to see what happened to Hell Bent. I know some of them dudes that worked on your ride and they cool people so it sucks to hear that they did you dirty. But on another note it feels good knowing that you got it back and that it will get done now. This is one of if not the most anticipated builds on layitlow and it crazy how many people you have motivated with this ride. Keep up the good work homie, cant wait to see Hell Bent hit the streets.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 11:14 PM~19677999
> *pm me what shop so i know where NOT To ever go
> *


FUCK THE PM PUT THEM ON BLAST


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2011, 08:56 PM~19678464
> *FUCK THE PM PUT THEM ON BLAST
> *


im all for that too, but if the homie skim is wanting to get his some type of compensation then that wouldnt be the thing to do , yet.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SHO NUFF


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 10:12 PM~19678614
> *im all for that too, but if the homie skim is wanting to get his some type of compensation then that wouldnt be the thing to do , yet.
> *


from what i hear he will be lucky to get the remainder of his shit back 


you have a pm


----------



## DOUBLE-O

keep your head up SKIM , i can just see hell bent all done  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:39 PM~19655850
> *yep
> *


Shit it's hard to read and see what's been not going on for the last year and change  

So glad you got her back can not wait to have a good topic to check progress on. Keep He'll Bent going as alot of us on here are pulling for ya as we want to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 22 2011, 07:28 PM~19669226
> *why didnt you take someones head off gangsta  ?
> *


NO GANGSTA.....I WAS THERE TO OBSERVE AND REPORT. 

YOU KNOW THERE IS ALWAYS TWO SIDES TO EVERY STORY AND WITH THEM BEING FACE TO FACE WITH WITNESSES THE TRUTH CAME OUT.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: man i don't know what kind of blood runs through the veins of body/paint guys...but the motherfuckers are known for being horribly untrustworthy and ultimately full of shit and in need of a royal beat down...hope you get shit straight so you can move forward again...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2011, 09:22 AM~19681089
> *:uh: man i don't know what kind of blood runs through the veins of body/paint guys...but the motherfuckers are known for being horribly untrustworthy and ultimately full of shit and in need of a royal beat down...hope you get shit straight so you can move forward again...
> *


In this case the person I was dealing with solely was the owner, hes the one I paid, the shop owner - hes not the body man or the painter so there should be no problem with my car getting what was needed right?? that is unless you spend the customers money before you can pay your body and paint guy to do the job.


----------



## Randy Watson

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2011, 09:57 AM~19681732
> *In this case the person I was dealing with solely was the owner, hes the one I paid, the shop owner - hes not the body man or the painter so there should  be no problem with my car getting what was needed right??  that is unless you spend the customers money before you can pay your body and paint guy to do the job.
> *


Lemme know when ya have another bbq. You can count on Sexual Chocolate performing. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Jan 24 2011, 12:31 PM~19681996
> *Lemme know when ya have another bbq. You can count on Sexual Chocolate performing. :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## vengence

i know the 61 will come out n blow everyone away skim,dont let anyone get you down


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 21 2011, 12:46 AM~19657178
> *Looks like the name of the car holds more meaning than one thinks hey? Hell Bent till she's finished.
> *


Beat me to it!
The man is gonna be HELL BENT to finish it now! :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

*NT little chapter...lotta heart.....*


Trust me this will be built :h5:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15858778
> *just want to thank skim for trusting me and my crew with the task of to finishing up "HELL BENT" .also thanks for everybody's positive attitude and support with his decision.
> we are looking forward to completing this build..and skim will definitly have a hand in it
> we will be working with skim 100% to help him achieve his goal of building a badass ride.if all goes well i see this ride being at super show.
> so stay tuned for future updates and pics. cause i no skim is a picture takin mufuka :biggrin: so once again thanks for the support and belief in A&M customs
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    shameless plug:  We here at A&M not only do famous peoples cars "skim"...we also do the average joe so if you need help with your build or future project feel free to contact me at 8175328013 or you can hit us up here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504331
> p.s and for all tha hoes we'll service yall to :nicoderm:
> 
> -aurelio garcia
> *





> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 7 2009, 09:04 AM~15897213-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably the last time we will see it like this. :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 94 [email protected] 29 2009, 02:26 AM~16119144
> *The tear down has started,and the body work is under way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wizzard_@Jan 1 2010, 02:28 AM~16151273
> *Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, had to dig deep for these quotes........

I wasn't going to comment but Tony is a hustler, I think we all know that. What confuses me is you paid up front?

I won't even pay the appliance repair guy until he fixes the problem first nevermind +5K.

I'm sure you'll get right some how or another. Keep your head up shit kicker!!


----------



## queens_barber

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Jan 24 2011, 10:31 AM~19681996
> *Lemme know when ya have another bbq. You can count on Sexual Chocolate performing. :nicoderm:
> *













That boy's good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 24 2011, 08:39 AM~19680913
> *NO GANGSTA.....I WAS THERE TO OBSERVE AND REPORT.
> 
> YOU KNOW THERE IS ALWAYS TWO SIDES TO EVERY STORY AND WITH THEM BEING FACE TO FACE WITH WITNESSES THE TRUTH CAME OUT.
> *



you should have took some knuckleheads down there to rape and beat.


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 24 2011, 03:19 PM~19683771
> *you should have took some knuckleheads down there to rape and beat.
> *


it's been said that it's not gay if it's done out of anger... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 24 2011, 05:03 PM~19684717
> *it's been said that it's not gay if it's done out of anger... :dunno: :dunno:
> *


if its a power thing it isnt gay 
BUT


take into consideration his name is DIRTYSANCHEZ so...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2011, 09:57 AM~19681732
> *In this case the person I was dealing with solely was the owner, hes the one I paid, the shop owner - hes not the body man or the painter so there should  be no problem with my car getting what was needed right??  that is unless you spend the customers money before you can pay your body and paint guy to do the job.
> *


this happens time and time again, infact im almost convinced this is how most body shops stay in operation, until there are no "new" customers.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2011, 04:19 PM~19684816
> *this happens time and time again, infact im almost convinced this is how most body shops stay in operation, until there are no "new" customers.
> *


A good shop shouldnt have to do that, i ask for 10% to 25% down and the rest when it is done depending on the size of the job, that way it keeps me motivated to finesh it, that is a shitty situation hopefully the shop will step up and take care of you


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 24 2011, 11:57 AM~19681732-->
> 
> 
> 
> In this case the person I was dealing with solely was the owner, hes the one I paid, the shop owner - hes not the body man or the painter so there should  be no problem with my car getting what was needed right??  that is unless you spend the customers money before you can pay your body and paint guy to do the job.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Jan 24 2011, 06:19 PM~19684816
> *this happens time and time again, infact im almost convinced this is how most body shops stay in operation, until there are no "new" customers.
> *


Unfortunately this is sad but I think your statement couldn't be more true.

Stay motivated Skim this is going to be a killer Ace you, I & everyone else knows it. The quality you build your rides to speaks for itself I am sure this one will not disappoint when finished. 

I know what you are going through, I am going through the same thing on a smaller level of dough right now & am convinced that it is time for me to pull my shit too and just move on. I am going to give it another week or two and I am ready to just move on otherwise I won't be out for spring if I don't.

Anyway, best of luck on the build man, I am still watching along with all the others. Keep your head up up keep it moving that's the only way homie. :sprint:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2011, 05:19 PM~19684816
> *this happens time and time again, infact im almost convinced this is how most body shops stay in operation, until there are no "new" customers.
> *


i think your right thats why my pile of shit will sit in my garage until i find someone to do it here or my buddy frees up a spot he can do it.


----------



## the deuce

WAS THE OWNER OF THE SHOP THERE WHEN U PICKED UP UR RIDE ?
DID U CONFRONT HIM & ONLY HIM? I HEARD THE GUY OFFERED TO GIVE U BACK UR MONEY! I THINK U SHOULD TALK TO HIM AND ONLY HIM TO SQUARE UP.CAUSE ALL THIS BACK AND FORTH IS FOR THE BROADS NOT FOR GROWN MEN!! ITS UR PROBLEM
NOT EVERYBODY ELSE"S ON LIL.IM FROM THE OLD SCHOOL .WE HANDLE THINGS DIFFERENT .WE HANDLE THINGS ON OUR OWN WITH OUT HELP FROM OTHERS.WOMEN AND CHILDREN STAY OUT OF THIS!!!!!!  :angry: :biggrin: :happysad: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660207
> *NEVER LOOK BACK, JUST KNOW THAT HELL BENT IS GONNA GET DONE. KEEP PUSHING IT!
> *


GLAD 2 SEE YOU GOT IT BACK SKIM THATS ALL THAT MATTERS THE REST WILL FALL IN PLACE LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN DO ANYTHING FROM OUT HERE FOR YOU LOKO


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 24 2011, 05:28 PM~19684931
> *A good shop shouldnt have to do that, i ask for 10% to 25% down and the rest when it is done depending on the size of the job, that way it keeps me motivated to finesh it, that is a shitty situation hopefully the shop will step up and take care of you
> *


Gotta agree with you 100% dude. I never take a full payment before I finish a job. My customers know I'm gonna handle their shit proper, so a lot of times they have no problem to just keep giving and giving me cash. I actually have to tell them to stop sometimes. I know I would lose motivation if I was paid in full. I almost think it's just human nature to.


----------



## coco73chev

Sup Skim keep hustlin bro the car will come together in good time ... I wuz dealing with a similar situationI had a fairly rough 74 rag house in my buddys dads shop about a year ago they slowly started on it and got barely anything done i went out got new fenders doors and his deal was to get the quarters do some patching on the floor and get the car into primer for my boat and 3500 ....fair enough right anywayzzz...fuckin guys land lord pass's away and leaves the property to his son ....the son gives my guy one month to pack his shit up and get out ...now hes 55 years old and plans on packin it in shops has now bein closed for 5 months hes got my boat and 2'gs (boats only worth 2'gs which i bought it off his son few years back lol ) ...long story short he did fuck all to my car and he got 2 g and my boat to give back ...I got a meeting with him this coming saturday so wish me luck i doubt hes gonna screw me over but im fed up ......Best of luck to you with your ragger bro !! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

Good talking to you today Tony. Keep your head up.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19660207
> *NEVER LOOK BACK, JUST KNOW THAT HELL BENT IS GONNA GET DONE. KEEP PUSHING IT!
> *


----------



## E LOVE

:thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19685496
> *WAS THE OWNER OF THE SHOP THERE WHEN U PICKED UP UR RIDE ?
> DID U CONFRONT HIM & ONLY HIM? I HEARD THE GUY OFFERED TO GIVE U BACK UR MONEY! I THINK U SHOULD TALK TO HIM AND ONLY HIM TO SQUARE UP.CAUSE ALL THIS BACK AND FORTH IS FOR THE BROADS NOT FOR GROWN MEN!! ITS UR PROBLEM
> NOT EVERYBODY ELSE"S ON LIL.IM FROM THE OLD SCHOOL .WE HANDLE THINGS DIFFERENT .WE HANDLE THINGS ON OUR OWN WITH OUT HELP FROM OTHERS.WOMEN AND CHILDREN STAY OUT OF THIS!!!!!!   :angry:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *



way i hear it the little bitch had to call his brother to save his ass and thats from an outside party not even related to this topic. 


something about a doctor pushed the car out and locked the shop up before he could even get all his shit.


----------



## Skim

let's not turn this topic into a negative deal. this is between me and the owner and hopefully we can turn this situation around. i hope for the best to come out of this mess. i truly don't feel i was intentionally done wrong because they have done me right in the past. i have known this shop for years and if i know him like i think i do, he will make it right so please folks let's not get carried away with the attacks, thanks....


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 12:31 AM~19689956
> *let's not turn this topic into a negative deal. this is between me and the owner and hopefully we can turn this situation around. i hope for the best to come out of this mess. i truly don't feel i was intentionally done wrong because they have done me right in the past. i have known this shop for years and if i know him like i think i do, he will make it right so please folks let's not get carried away with the attacks, thanks....
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE MAN. HOPE FOR THE BEST. GOOD LUCK ON THE CAR.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 24 2011, 03:19 PM~19683771-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should have took some knuckleheads down there to rape and beat.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU DIDN'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE LOL!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 24 2011, 05:16 PM~19684801
> *if its a power thing it isnt gay
> BUT
> take into consideration his name is DIRTYSANCHEZ  so...
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 12:31 AM~19689956
> *let's not turn this topic into a negative deal. this is between me and the owner and hopefully we can turn this situation around. i hope for the best to come out of this mess. i truly don't feel i was intentionally done wrong because they have done me right in the past. i have known this shop for years and if i know him like i think i do, he will make it right so please folks let's not get carried away with the attacks, thanks....
> *


*I DO HOPE YOU GET THINGS WORKED OUT AS BEST AS THEY CAN BUT, LIKE I SAID JUST KEEP LOOKING FORWARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S ONLY GETTING BETTER.*


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 PM~19689956
> *let's not turn this topic into a negative deal. this is between me and the owner and hopefully we can turn this situation around. i hope for the best to come out of this mess. i truly don't feel i was intentionally done wrong because they have done me right in the past. i have known this shop for years and if i know him like i think i do, he will make it right so please folks let's not get carried away with the attacks, thanks....
> *


just keep your head up bro,hell bent will be completed and knock everyone off their feet when its complete.


----------



## capone530

fuck a paint shop...they drag feet and do dumb shit.do it urself


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 25 2011, 02:26 AM~19690823
> *fuck a paint shop...they drag feet and do dumb shit.do it urself
> *


i used to live in one,lemme tell you the fast jobs took up to about 3 weeks,there was a couple that only took a day though.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 02:00 AM~19690780
> *I DO HOPE YOU GET THINGS WORKED OUT AS BEST AS THEY CAN BUT, LIKE I SAID JUST KEEP LOOKING FORWARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S ONLY GETTING BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits in good hands with bert, skimster..... do it....do it....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 25 2011, 06:08 AM~19691013
> *shits in good hands with bert, skimster..... do it....do it....
> *


 :0 is that who that is? we was just talkin about you last night


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

YOU'RE UP EARLY.......I SHOULD HAVE CALLED IN :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 07:35 AM~19691215
> *YOU'RE UP EARLY.......I SHOULD HAVE CALLED IN :angry:
> *


yep, were about to go hunting in east texas this morning. rag hunting.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 06:37 AM~19691219
> *yep, were about to go hunting in east texas this morning. rag hunting.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CREEPIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 06:37 AM~19691219
> *yep, were about to go hunting in east texas this morning. rag hunting.
> *


Good luck in finding some.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 01:32 AM~19655775
> *Homies are homies but Business is Business.
> *


THE ONE THING EVERYBODY ON THIS WEBSITE SHOULD UNDERSTAND REALLY WELL. 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 01:32 AM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


Damn bro Im sorry to here that. Ive learned my lesson also about paying up front :yessad: If its too messed up to fix than maybe the dudes shouldnt be doing Paint and Body work :nosad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'd honestly like to see Tony finish this....


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 25 2011, 08:22 AM~19691435
> *I'd honestly like to see Tony finish this....
> *


Thas like saying, I'd like to see if Sunday comes after Saturday, it's a foregone conclusion Tony will finish the baddest Ace in TX!


----------



## JOHNER

Good to see you got it back skim,good luck to you man.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2011, 09:57 AM~19681732
> *In this case the person I was dealing with solely was the owner, hes the one I paid, the shop owner - hes not the body man or the painter so there should  be no problem with my car getting what was needed right??  that is unless you spend the customers money before you can pay your body and paint guy to do the job.
> *


 :uh: dang..thats tough right there...didn't even give them a chance to live up to their reputation  like you said...it's gonna take some time...and when it's all said and done...all the bs will be forgotten when you raise up like big perm and hit the street


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2011, 10:14 AM~19691379
> *Damn bro Im sorry to here that. Ive learned my lesson also about paying up front :yessad: If its too messed up to fix than maybe the dudes shouldnt be doing Paint and Body work :nosad:
> *


X 61


----------



## ONE9SIX5

Good luck bro...cant wait to see it, the way u would like to show it...


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 06:33 AM~19691208
> *:0 is that who that is? we was just talkin about you last night
> *


Lol oh Shit I don't want to know :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 06:37 AM~19691219
> *yep, were about to go hunting in east texas this morning. rag hunting.
> *


 :wow: :wow: you baller! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 09:37 AM~19691219
> *yep, were about to go hunting in east texas this morning. rag hunting.
> *


I need to move, no impala rags to hunt here.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 25 2011, 02:48 PM~19694108
> *I need to move, no impala rags to hunt here.
> *


thats because this area has shitty fucking weather and noone wants a rag 

hell i dont even want one for myself


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2011, 04:49 PM~19694123
> *thats because this area has shitty fucking weather  and noone wants a rag
> 
> hell i dont even want one for myself
> *


this is true, and the fact that all these mofos here are ignorant and crushed them.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

as good as it gets out this way...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 25 2011, 02:13 PM~19694295
> *as good as it gets out this way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a 62 rag what happened to the rest of it? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 02:00 AM~19690780
> *I DO HOPE YOU GET THINGS WORKED OUT AS BEST AS THEY CAN BUT, LIKE I SAID JUST KEEP LOOKING FORWARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S ONLY GETTING BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 THATS THE MAN FOR THE JOB ITS GOING DOWN BERT DONT FUK AROUND


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 25 2011, 05:08 AM~19691013
> *shits in good hands with bert, skimster..... do it....do it....
> *


X61


----------



## CHE1

Well that explains alot. Keep your head Skim.


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 03:00 AM~19690780
> *I DO HOPE YOU GET THINGS WORKED OUT AS BEST AS THEY CAN BUT, LIKE I SAID JUST KEEP LOOKING FORWARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S ONLY GETTING BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I couldn't agree more....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 07:37 AM~19691219
> *yep, were about to go hunting in east texas this morning. rag hunting.
> *



no wonder i can't get ahold of Brian... Are you guys together?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 25 2011, 04:48 PM~19695228
> *no wonder i can't get ahold of Brian... Are you guys together?
> *


no he's been welding the trunk pan in chris vert. me and bert went. were headed back now he flies back to l.a. early


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 05:00 PM~19695848
> *no he's been welding the trunk pan in chris vert. me and bert went. were headed back now he flies back to l.a. early
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jrcerda




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 03:00 AM~19690780
> *I DO HOPE YOU GET THINGS WORKED OUT AS BEST AS THEY CAN BUT, LIKE I SAID JUST KEEP LOOKING FORWARD BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S ONLY GETTING BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if thats the guy that did fabiens top hell yeah 


fabiens top is fucking nice!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2011, 06:46 PM~19696340
> *if thats the guy that did fabiens top   hell yeah
> fabiens top is fucking nice!
> *


IT'S BERT THE OWNER OF THE CHEVY SHOP IN EL MONTE

HERE IS SOME OF HIS WORK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516025

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504328


*EDITED FOR A SECOND EXAMPLE


----------



## DONUTS

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 06:15 PM~19696653
> *IT'S BERT THE OWNER OF THE CHEVY SHOP IN EL MONTE
> 
> HERE IS SOME OF HIS WORK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516025
> *


----------



## Money Mike

Sorry to hear what happened. I am glad to see it back in your hands tho. Like Danny said.....Jus say the word and we are there. I'm only 11.7 miles down the road :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 06:00 PM~19695848
> *no he's been welding the trunk pan in chris vert. me and bert went. were headed back now he flies back to l.a. early
> *



Well, that was the plan for today, but I woke up sick as a dog. hopefully get over it in the next couple of days. 

Chris, I'll still get it back to you by the end of the week.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 25 2011, 09:21 PM~19698000
> *Sorry to hear what happened. I am glad to see it back in your hands tho. Like Danny said.....Jus say the word and we are there. I'm only 11.7 miles down the road  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim

showed bert some texas rust while he was here :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## hi_ryder

any rag rescues?


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2011, 10:30 PM~19698867
> *showed bert some texas rust while he was here :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i drop a motor and some plywood in that bitch and dip


----------



## KADILLAKIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 PM~19689956
> *let's not turn this topic into a negative deal. this is between me and the owner and hopefully we can turn this situation around. i hope for the best to come out of this mess. i truly don't feel i was intentionally done wrong because they have done me right in the past. i have known this shop for years and if i know him like i think i do, he will make it right so please folks let's not get carried away with the attacks, thanks....
> *


THATS SOMETHIN U SHOULD OF DONE FIRST BEFORE GOIN ON HERE AND PUTTIN IT OUT THERE. NOW U GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE RUNNIN THEY MOUTH WITHOUT EVEN KNOWIN THE SITUATION.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@Jan 26 2011, 01:10 AM~19699734
> *THATS SOMETHIN U SHOULD OF DONE FIRST BEFORE GOIN ON HERE AND PUTTIN IT OUT THERE. NOW U GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE RUNNIN THEY MOUTH WITHOUT EVEN KNOWIN THE SITUATION.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:10 AM~19699734
> *THATS SOMETHIN U SHOULD OF DONE FIRST BEFORE GOIN ON HERE AND PUTTIN IT OUT THERE. NOW U GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE RUNNIN THEY MOUTH WITHOUT EVEN KNOWIN THE SITUATION.
> *


i can only speak for me but skim didnt say shit to me one of your other "customers" did 


he also told me about it sitting around with paint cans on it and all kinds of shit he seen while his car was there. 

when you fuck people over this is what happens if you dont like it then dont fuck people over.

:dunno:


oh skim did ask me to quit calling you out however said he thought you guys would make it right and he wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt.

better man then i am ill say that steal my money and id burn your shop to the ground with you inside.


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

All I got to say is this car is world wide known..... And has inspired many in there builds...... And to drop the ball on it.... WOW..... :0 

Hope everything turns out good on this......


----------



## KADILLAKIN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2011, 11:39 PM~19699957
> *i can only speak for me but  skim didnt say shit to me  one of your other "customers" did
> he also told me about it sitting around with paint cans on it and all kinds of shit  he seen while his car was there.
> 
> when you fuck people over  this is what happens  if you dont like it  then dont fuck people over.
> 
> :dunno:
> oh skim did ask me to quit calling you out however said he thought you guys would make it right and he wanted to give you  the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> better man then i am ill say that  steal my money and id burn your shop to the ground with you inside.
> *


HERE GOES THIS CHEERLEADIN MUTHAFUCKA AGAIN!! STAY OFF THIS TOPIC THIS SHIT AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WIT U. THIS IS BETWEEN SKIM AND THE OWNER. IM JUS SAYIN SKIM SHOULD OF DID THAT FROM THE GET GO. U DONT EVEN KNOW THE SITUATION, ALL U GOIN BY IS SOME HE SAID SHE SAID SHIT. AND ALL THAT BUMPIN YO GUMS ABOUT BURNIN SHIT DOWN IS REAL EASY TO SAY OVER THE INTERNET.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


I FEEL U HOMIE I WENT THRU THE SAME SITUATION WIT TODD THATS Y I TOOK THE CAR FROM HIS SHOP!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@Jan 26 2011, 01:29 AM~19700325
> *HERE GOES THIS CHEERLEADIN MUTHAFUCKA AGAIN!! STAY OFF THIS TOPIC THIS SHIT AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WIT U. THIS IS BETWEEN SKIM AND THE OWNER. IM JUS SAYIN SKIM SHOULD OF DID THAT FROM THE GET GO. U DONT EVEN KNOW THE SITUATION, ALL U GOIN BY IS SOME HE SAID SHE SAID SHIT. AND ALL THAT BUMPIN YO GUMS ABOUT BURNIN SHIT DOWN IS REAL EASY TO SAY OVER THE INTERNET.
> *


so your not the owner?


well rah rah sisk boom bah motherfucker 


easy to say in person too you aint no gangsta you steal money from people for a living and then make excuses like a bitch

i fucked a guy over on here once didnt make any excuses told him he pissed me off and wasnt getting shit anymore do something about it. 


coward ass motherfucker i heard TB causes lockjaw better make sure your boyfriends at ass to mouth customs know that.


and as for knowing the deal i seen pictures and you know what they say 1000 words etc. etc.


----------



## KADILLAKIN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 26 2011, 12:41 AM~19700403
> *so your not the owner?
> well rah rah sisk boom bah motherfucker
> easy to say in person too you aint no gangsta  you steal money from people for a living and then make excuses like a bitch
> 
> i fucked a guy over on here once  didnt make any excuses told him he pissed me off and wasnt getting shit anymore  do something about it.
> coward ass motherfucker  i heard TB causes lockjaw better make sure your boyfriends at ass to mouth customs  know that.
> and as for knowing the deal  i seen pictures  and you know what they say  1000 words etc. etc.
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!!! U SAYIN WE FUCK PEOPLE OVER, BUT U DID THE SAME THING, U A DUMB MUTHAFUCKA. ITS JUS FUNNY TO ME HOW YO ASS IS REALLY HURT OVER SOMETHIN THAT AINT EVEN YOURS, AND AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WIT U. BUT GO AHEAD AND KEEP BUMPIN U GANGSTA ASS CHEERLEADER. :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@Jan 26 2011, 02:02 AM~19700501
> *HAHAHAHA!!!!! U SAYIN WE FUCK PEOPLE OVER, BUT U DID THE SAME THING, U A DUMB MUTHAFUCKA. ITS JUS FUNNY TO ME HOW YO ASS IS REALLY HURT OVER SOMETHIN THAT AINT EVEN YOURS, AND AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WIT U. BUT GO AHEAD AND KEEP BUMPIN U GANGSTA ASS CHEERLEADER. :roflmao:
> *



i was a man about it your an excuse making little ho  

but i tell ya what i told skim id let you little con artist ******* be and let it play out that and im sure he dont want this shit cluttering up his topic. 

so ill say this and leave it.


PROVE ME WRONG REFUND THE MAN HIS MONEY. 

got something else to say pm me ill call you a bitch in private all you want


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 25 2011, 03:13 PM~19694295
> *as good as it gets out this way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: Looks like the lower trunk area where the weather strip goes has been donated to save a hard top :0


----------



## vengence

:wow: damn.


well skim any updates? hows the search for more rags goin down that way?


----------



## hi_ryder

hope it all blows over.... :yessad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 25 2011, 08:24 AM~19691440
> *Thas like saying, I'd like to see if Sunday comes after Saturday, it's a foregone conclusion Tony will finish the baddest Ace in TX!
> *


Somethin tells me he will still have another source finish it.


----------



## DJ63

:thumbsup: real talk there!!




> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2011, 11:39 PM~19699957
> *i can only speak for me but   skim didnt say shit to me   one of your other "customers" did
> he also told me about it sitting around with paint cans on it and all kinds of shit  he seen while his car was there.
> 
> when you fuck people over   this is what happens   if you dont like it  then dont fuck people over.
> 
> :dunno:
> oh skim did ask me to quit calling you out however said he thought you guys would make it right and he wanted to give you  the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> better man then i am ill say that  steal my money and id burn your shop to the ground with you inside.*


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 26 2011, 04:55 AM~19700676
> *:rofl:  Looks like the lower trunk area where the weather strip goes has been donated to save a hard top :0
> *


It's fucked for real, dude wants $600 for it. only good for the vert post and tub.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2011, 08:47 AM~19701139
> *Somethin tells me he will still have another source finish it.
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:10 AM~19699734
> *THATS SOMETHIN U SHOULD OF DONE FIRST BEFORE GOIN ON HERE AND PUTTIN IT OUT THERE. NOW U GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE RUNNIN THEY MOUTH WITHOUT EVEN KNOWIN THE SITUATION.
> *


WELL WHAT IS THE SITUATION THEN?

THE "OWNER" TELLING OTHER MAJESTICS MEMBERS THAT THE CAR WAS ALL FUCKED UP AND COULDN'T BE FIXED IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN TOLD TO SKIM INSTED. I MEAN REALLY.....LIKE WE WERN'T GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT?

BUT WE DIDN'T HEAR THAT STORY WHEN WE PICKED UP THE CAR. WE HEARD IT WAS ALMOST FINNISHED. SO I DON'T BLAME SKIM FOR ANYTHING HE HAS SAID ON HERE I THINK HE HAS HANDLED IT BETTER THAN MOST. THE ONLY THING HE SHOULD HAVE DONE WAS NOT TAKEN THE CAR THERE.

AND I LIKED THAT SHOP...THEY HAVE CAME THROUGH FOR ME IN THE PAST BIG TIME. BUT THEY REALLY LET US DOWN. AND I SAY "US" BECAUSE SKIM IS IN CLUB AND OUR CHAPTER AND IT EFFECTS US ALL. I SAID BEFORE I HOPE IT IS RESOLVED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SO WE CAN ALL MOVE ON.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2011, 10:19 AM~19702053
> *WELL WHAT IS THE SITUATION THEN?
> 
> THE "OWNER" TELLING OTHER MAJESTICS MEMBERS THAT THE CAR WAS ALL FUCKED UP AND COULDN'T BE FIXED IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN TOLD TO SKIM INSTED. I MEAN REALLY.....LIKE WE WERN'T GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT?
> 
> BUT WE DIDN'T HEAR THAT STORY WHEN WE PICKED UP THE CAR. WE HEARD IT WAS ALMOST FINNISHED. SO I DON'T BLAME SKIM FOR ANYTHING HE HAS SAID ON HERE I THINK HE HAS HANDLED IT BETTER THAN MOST. THE ONLY THING HE SHOULD HAVE DONE WAS NOT TAKEN THE CAR THERE.
> 
> AND I LIKED THAT SHOP...THEY HAVE CAME THROUGH FOR ME IN THE PAST BIG TIME. BUT THEY REALLY LET US DOWN. AND I SAY "US" BECAUSE SKIM IS IN CLUB AND OUR CHAPTER AND IT EFFECTS US ALL. I SAID BEFORE I HOPE IT IS RESOLVED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SO WE CAN ALL MOVE ON.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:10 AM~19699734
> *THATS SOMETHIN U SHOULD OF DONE FIRST BEFORE GOIN ON HERE AND PUTTIN IT OUT THERE. NOW U GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE RUNNIN THEY MOUTH WITHOUT EVEN KNOWIN THE SITUATION.
> *


putting what out there? the pics speak for themselves homie and the fact that 16 months went by and thats how my car looks when I get it back when i was told that it was gonna be done march 2010? I wasnt even gonna trip but you tell me what I said that was wrong? The pics I posted leaving your shop just told everybody the real deal. But not only that, how come I was never told the story that was told to my members in KC that my car was fucked up because "You cant use 3 different cars and make it work without being fucked up" and thats not the only ones, I was told the same story from locals who asked yall why it wasnt done and then they ended up telling me the same thing. Then when I would text i would be told "it was almost ready"... that is until aurelio stopped answering my texts altogether.

So what should I have done in the first place? should I have came on here and said, What Im about to do is post the newest pics of this car, be prepared because its out of this world! Dont comment unless its nice!






























Nobody say anything!

see whats been said by others was out of my control I just had to tell people to chill on the rude comments towards yall while we work it out but how was I wrong and why should I have done anything different. All I did was show why I havent been on here in so long.


----------



## lone star

man o man.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 09:40 AM~19702167
> *putting what out there? the pics speak for themselves homie and the fact that 16 months went by and thats how my car looks when I get it back when i was told that it was gonna be done march 2010? I wasnt even gonna trip but you tell me what I said that was wrong? The pics I posted leaving your shop just told everybody the real deal. But not only that, how come I was never told  the story that was told to my members in KC that my car was fucked up because "You cant use 3 different cars and make it work without being fucked up" and thats not the only ones, I was told the same story from locals who asked yall why it wasnt done and then they ended up telling me the same thing. Then when I would text i would be told "it was almost ready"... that is until aurelio stopped answering my texts altogether.
> 
> So what should I have done in the first place? should I have came on here and said, What Im about to do is post the newest pics of this car, be prepared because its out of this world! Dont comment unless its nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody say anything!
> 
> see whats been said by others was out of my control I just had to tell people to chill on the rude comments towards yall while we work it out but how was I wrong and why should I have done anything different. All I did was show why I havent been on here in so long.
> *



I get impression that shop took on this project without first considerign if they could or couldn't make it happen. I mean there is no way they did not know you did inital work and how. If they knew you uses parts cars you think they would examine car 100% before hand to ensure they could get job done. I mean when you first approched them did they go over your welds to inspect, alignment etc????

OR just did they typical yeah we can do it blah blah by certain time frame blah blah and it will cost you 5k upfront?????


----------



## Rod Stewart

keep your head up, tony.  

you've brought that thing so far from death it isn't even funny - you're downhill from here.

i'm sure my painter will have a look at her.  


ps. i'm still mad at you for not spending the night when you were down here. NO ****. :happysad:


----------



## Efil4namkcalb

Sweet buy . Hi btw Im new here. My name is Clyde I'm from Houston,Texas . I have a question and I'm not sure if this is the place to ask it. Anyway I just brought a 76 cutlass and I want to cut a Hollywood/targa top in it . I know alot of people advise against it but,you see it's something I wanted to do since I was a teenager. Anyway could anyone give me some info on what needs to be done to reinforce the frame or anything that could steer me in the right direction.Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Efil4namkcalb_@Jan 26 2011, 12:04 PM~19702365
> *Sweet buy . Hi btw Im new here. My name is Clyde I'm from Houston,Texas . I have a question and I'm not sure if this is the place to ask it. Anyway I just brought a 76 cutlass and I want to cut a Hollywood/targa top in it . I know alot of people advise against it but,you see it's something I wanted to do since I was a teenager. Anyway could anyone give me some info on what needs to be done to reinforce the frame or anything that could steer me in the right direction.Thanks
> *


wrong topic.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2011, 04:19 PM~19702053
> *WELL WHAT IS THE SITUATION THEN?
> 
> THE "OWNER" TELLING OTHER MAJESTICS MEMBERS THAT THE CAR WAS ALL FUCKED UP AND COULDN'T BE FIXED IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN TOLD TO SKIM INSTED. I MEAN REALLY.....LIKE WE WERN'T GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT?
> 
> BUT WE DIDN'T HEAR THAT STORY WHEN WE PICKED UP THE CAR. WE HEARD IT WAS ALMOST FINNISHED. SO I DON'T BLAME SKIM FOR ANYTHING HE HAS SAID ON HERE I THINK HE HAS HANDLED IT BETTER THAN MOST. THE ONLY THING HE SHOULD HAVE DONE WAS NOT TAKEN THE CAR THERE.
> 
> AND I LIKED THAT SHOP...THEY HAVE CAME THROUGH FOR ME IN THE PAST BIG TIME. BUT THEY REALLY LET US DOWN. AND I SAY "US" BECAUSE SKIM IS IN CLUB AND OUR CHAPTER AND IT EFFECTS US ALL. I SAID BEFORE I HOPE IT IS RESOLVED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SO WE CAN ALL MOVE ON.
> *


X2 bottom line is this whatever skim paid for the work he should get most of it back because no matter what happened or no matter why it didn't get done the fact is it didn't get done thats plain to see.All these poeple talking shit on the shop are really not helping skim,let skim try to get his money/parts back first.If the shop doesn't make it right then alot of folks on lil are gonna know that and i would think it's gonna hurt this shop's reputation alot.To me this whole thing really sucks because I've been friends with arelio along time,he's helped us out in the past alot.And i consider him a friend,plus he has done really nice work on other cars in the past.So i don't know what went wrong in this case.But skim is my club brother and his car is going to be huge for us,so i really hate that this happened to him.I stand behind my M members to the end.I really hope you too can sit down and come to some kind off an agreement so this whole thing can be put behind both parties and everyone can move forward.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 26 2011, 12:46 AM~19696340
> *if thats the guy that did fabiens top  hell yeah
> fabiens top is fucking nice!
> *


 :0 it's not the same guy but thanks for the compliment. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 25 2011, 09:56 PM~19694697
> *:wow:  :0 THATS THE MAN FOR THE JOB ITS GOING DOWN BERT DONT FUK AROUND
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 26 2011, 10:57 AM~19702790
> *X2 bottom line is this whatever skim paid for the work he should get most of it back because no matter what happened or no matter why it didn't get done the fact is it didn't get done thats plain to see.All these poeple talking shit on the shop are really not helping skim,let skim try to get his money/parts back first.If the shop doesn't make it right then alot of folks on lil are gonna know that and i would think it's gonna hurt this shop's reputation alot.To me this whole thing really sucks because I've been friends with arelio along time,he's helped us out in the past alot.And i consider him a friend,plus he has done really nice work on other cars in the past.So i don't know what went wrong in this case.But skim is my club brother and his car is going to be huge for us,so i really hate that this happened to him.I stand behind my M members to the end.I really hope you too can sit down and come to some kind off an agreement so this whole thing can be put behind both parties and everyone can move forward.
> *


real talk


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 09:40 AM~19702167
> *putting what out there? the pics speak for themselves homie and the fact that 16 months went by and thats how my car looks when I get it back when i was told that it was gonna be done march 2010? I wasnt even gonna trip but you tell me what I said that was wrong? The pics I posted leaving your shop just told everybody the real deal. But not only that, how come I was never told  the story that was told to my members in KC that my car was fucked up because "You cant use 3 different cars and make it work without being fucked up" and thats not the only ones, I was told the same story from locals who asked yall why it wasnt done and then they ended up telling me the same thing. Then when I would text i would be told "it was almost ready"... that is until aurelio stopped answering my texts altogether.
> 
> So what should I have done in the first place? should I have came on here and said, What Im about to do is post the newest pics of this car, be prepared because its out of this world! Dont comment unless its nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody say anything!
> 
> see whats been said by others was out of my control I just had to tell people to chill on the rude comments towards yall while we work it out but how was I wrong and why should I have done anything different. All I did was show why I havent been on here in so long.
> *


You Dont Need To explain Homie 16 months for whats seen in them Pics IS BS.... Bring that shit over here to Cali To Berts and get it Done Right.... Berts The Man.... I am Sure Many Will back me on this and also you will agree.... And when your out here visiting holla A A nikka so we can sit back and Drink some Brews... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 25 2011, 10:20 PM~19699306
> *i drop a motor and some plywood in that bitch and dip
> *



Hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 26 2011, 01:05 AM~19700515
> *i was a man about it  your an excuse making little ho
> 
> but i tell ya what  i told skim id let you little con artist ******* be  and let it play out  that and im sure he dont want this shit cluttering up his topic.
> 
> so ill say this and leave it.
> PROVE ME WRONG REFUND THE MAN HIS MONEY.
> 
> got something else to say  pm me  ill call you a bitch in private all you want
> *



Now thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 26 2011, 04:44 PM~19705005
> *Now thats funny  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like some one i used to know :uh:


----------



## westsidehydros

> But not only that, how come I was never told the story that was told to my members in KC that my car was fucked up because "You cant use 3 different cars and make it work without being fucked up" and thats not the only ones, I was told the same story from locals who asked yall why it wasnt done and then they ended up telling me the same thing. Then when I would text i would be told "it was almost ready"... that is until aurelio stopped answering my texts altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> yo, a funny little side note. When tony's car went to that paint shop, i was very curious on how they were going to like the fact that the car was "cut up" from diff cars. I was curious cause I was debating on wether to get full quarters or fix quarters with a couple patches. I wanted to know if it was that mutch harder to do bodywork on a panel w/ a lot of patches. So I sent them a pm, asking them exactly that. unfortunatly they never replied, either cause the didnt get the pm, didnt care about my question, or ????
> 
> thats all, carry on.
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 26 2011, 01:57 PM~19702790
> *X2 bottom line is this whatever skim paid for the work he should get most of it back because no matter what happened or no matter why it didn't get done the fact is it didn't get done thats plain to see.All these poeple talking shit on the shop are really not helping skim,let skim try to get his money/parts back first.If the shop doesn't make it right then alot of folks on lil are gonna know that and i would think it's gonna hurt this shop's reputation alot.To me this whole thing really sucks because I've been friends with arelio along time,he's helped us out in the past alot.And i consider him a friend,plus he has done really nice work on other cars in the past.So i don't know what went wrong in this case.But skim is my club brother and his car is going to be huge for us,so i really hate that this happened to him.I stand behind my M members to the end.I really hope you too can sit down and come to some kind off an agreement so this whole thing can be put behind both parties and everyone can move forward.
> *



When most people get scammed they are always hoping to get their money back and latching onto the bullshit promises the scammer is feeding them. People being nice to the shop on this forum or being dicks is not going to change anything. If anything putting their business tactics out on the forum will make people think twice about going to the shop and preventing money from going in their pocket. I am sorry to hear about your loss Skim but the sooner you can mentally chalk it up as a loss and move on the better you will be. Try to work it out with the shop or take them to court but be prepared to get nothing back. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. I would have topics in every forum pinned about the actions of this shop.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

GIVE THE HOMIE HIS CHIPS BACC


----------



## hi_ryder

:drama:


----------



## the deuce

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 24 2011, 01:39 PM~19682929
> *Damn, had to dig deep for these quotes........
> 
> I wasn't going to comment but Tony is a hustler, I think we all know that. What confuses me is you paid up front?
> 
> I won't even pay the appliance repair guy until he fixes the problem first nevermind +5K.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get right some how or another. Keep your head up shit kicker!!
> *


where to begin!!!! 
u guys have no concept of time.I see it dec'09 when the car was dropped off.where do u come up with 16 months.
question#1:is the big "m" in that bad of shape that they need this car ,as stressed by it members.I been lowridin since'83 and know for a fact that no one car or member make's a club.

question#2 For this period of time that the was in that shop did u not go check on it.From what i read on here it's all here say.not one time did u say u checked on it!
question #3 have u talked to the owner yet.cause what i see all u r doing by putting ur bizness out on lil is stir shit up.time to man up and handle ur shit.
enough with the questions .the reason this web site was est.was so the lowridin community would come together as one.BUT when u have negative people out there u know what happens...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 06:15 PM~19696653
> *IT'S BERT THE OWNER OF THE CHEVY SHOP IN EL MONTE
> 
> HERE IS SOME OF HIS WORK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516025
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504328
> *EDITED FOR A SECOND EXAMPLE
> *


IM HAPPY WITH THE JOB HE DID ON HATED 1 WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BLAZED_OUT_909_@Jan 26 2011, 01:26 PM~19703888
> *You Dont Need To explain Homie  16 months for whats seen in them Pics  IS BS....  Bring that  shit over here to Cali  To Berts and get it Done Right.... Berts The  Man.... I am Sure Many Will back me on this and  also you will agree....  And when your out here  visiting  holla A A nikka  so we can sit back and Drink some Brews...    :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BERT WOULD TAKE CARE OF SKIM ITS JUST SAYING THE WORD HOPE THIS GETS TAKIN CARE OF THAT 61 WAS ONE OF THE REASONS I BOUGHT MINES OF SKIM AND HAD BERT DO IT RIGHT FOR ME


----------



## 509Rider

:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 27 2011, 04:08 AM~19710753
> *where to begin!!!!
> u guys have no concept of  time.I see it dec'09 when the car was dropped off.where do u come up with 16 months.
> question#1:is the big "m" in that bad of shape that they need this car ,as stressed          by it members.I been lowridin since'83 and know for a fact that no one car or member make's a club.
> 
> question#2 For this period of time that the was in that shop did u not go check on it.From what i read on here it's all here say.not one time did u say u checked on it!
> question #3 have u talked to the owner yet.cause what i see all u r doing by putting ur bizness out on lil is stir shit up.time to man up and handle ur shit.
> enough with the questions .the reason this web site was est.was so the lowridin community would come together as one.BUT when u have negative people out there u know what happens...
> *


I AM ONLY REPLYING TO THIS SINCE YOU ARE QUESTIONING MY CLUB.

YOUR ANSWER TO QUESTION #1 WE AIN'T STRESSIN OVER THE CAR LIKE WE NEED IT DONE. SKIM ALREADY GOT ONE RAG WE JUST SEE WHAT HE'S GOING THROUGHT AND GOT HIS BACK. IT'S CALLED SUPPORT. 

YOU NEED TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR ABOUT PEOPLE ON HERE BEING NEGATIVE BECAUSE, YOU ARE JUST TRYING TO TWIST IT TO WHERE IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER AT 4AM. AND THIS AIN'T ABOUT YOU ANYWAY, NOBODY GIVES A SHIT HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE NO ONE KNOWS YOU IT DON'T GIVE YOU ANY CREDIBILITY. YOU'RE IRRELEVANT IN THIS SITUATION JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BESIDES SKIM AND A&M.

AND THEY TALKED LAST NIGHT SO LET THEM HANDLE IT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2011, 08:02 AM~19711235
> *
> AND THEY TALKED LAST NIGHT SO LET THEM HANDLE IT.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 AM~19710753
> *where to begin!!!!
> u guys have no concept of  time.I see it dec'09 when the car was dropped off.where do u come up with 16 months.
> question#1:is the big "m" in that bad of shape that they need this car ,as stressed           by it members.I been lowridin since'83 and know for a fact that no one car or member make's a club.
> 
> question#2 For this period of time that the was in that shop did u not go check on it.From what i read on here it's all here say.not one time did u say u checked on it!
> question #3 have u talked to the owner yet.cause what i see all u r doing by putting ur bizness out on lil is stir shit up.time to man up and handle ur shit.
> enough with the questions .the reason this web site was est.was so the lowridin community would come together as one.BUT when u have negative people out there u know what happens...
> *


Look fool you have 11 posts so however you are stop hiding behind a fake name and you man up and say who you are.And no the BIG M ain't stressing over 1 car,i go to texas all the time and i can honestly say with DFW and North texas that the BIG M has the baddest line up of low lows down there.But we are a family like none other and we was happy when the car went to a&m,but to see what happened to it over 1 year,nah homie that ain't right to our brother.And if you think what these couple of folks that are in here now saying bad stuff is something,just be glad we haven't taking it to the rest of the Big M or trust me it would be much worse.  Like i've said this whole time a&m does nice work but for whatever reason this job got fucked up.If he finished the job and skim wasn't happy with it then i'd fill different about it i wouldn't say they owe skim all his money back.but it didn't get finished not even close so how can any shop with a good name not try and make it right?????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2011, 02:02 PM~19711235
> *I AM ONLY REPLYING TO THIS SINCE YOU ARE QUESTIONING MY CLUB.
> 
> YOUR ANSWER TO QUESTION #1 WE AIN'T STRESSIN OVER THE CAR LIKE WE NEED IT DONE. SKIM ALREADY GOT ONE RAG WE JUST SEE WHAT HE'S GOING THROUGHT AND GOT HIS BACK. IT'S CALLED SUPPORT.
> 
> YOU NEED TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR ABOUT PEOPLE ON HERE BEING NEGATIVE BECAUSE, YOU ARE JUST TRYING TO TWIST IT TO WHERE IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER AT 4AM. AND THIS AIN'T ABOUT YOU ANYWAY, NOBODY GIVES A SHIT HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE NO ONE KNOWS YOU IT DON'T GIVE YOU ANY CREDIBILITY. YOU'RE IRRELEVANT IN THIS SITUATION JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BESIDES SKIM AND A&M.
> 
> AND THEY TALKED LAST NIGHT SO LET THEM HANDLE IT.*


I hope they come too a settlement on this.


----------



## REV. chuck

> But not only that, how come I was never told the story that was told to my members in KC that my car was fucked up because "You cant use 3 different cars and make it work without being fucked up" and thats not the only ones, I was told the same story from locals who asked yall why it wasnt done and then they ended up telling me the same thing. Then when I would text i would be told "it was almost ready"... that is until aurelio stopped answering my texts altogether.
> yo, a funny little side note. When tony's car went to that paint shop, i was very curious on how they were going to like the fact that the car was "cut up" from diff cars. I was curious cause I was debating on wether to get full quarters or fix quarters with a couple patches. I wanted to know if it was that mutch harder to do bodywork on a panel w/ a lot of patches. So I sent them a pm, asking them exactly that. unfortunatly they never replied, either cause the didnt get the pm, didnt care about my question, or ????
> 
> thats all, carry on.
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you walk into a body shop like team1 where they rebuild new cars for insurance companys guess what they do.
> 
> they cut sheet metal off and weld new sheet metal back on.
> 
> 
> look at customs as an example they are chopped modded sectioned shaved and then painted gloss black.
> 
> 
> 3 cars or 50 different cars it doesnt matter
Click to expand...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


damn, sorry to hear about your dad man..... my heart goes out to you for your loss.

happy to see you atleast got your car back, i had sent my lac (nothing compared to a drop 61 but still) to a shop out in cali to do some work... sent the car and gave 5500$$.. make a long story short.... im out my car and 5500$... 

im sure you will get this ace finished.. keep your head upi and hope you and the shop can come to an agreement or the compinsate (sp) you for the non finished product.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2011, 07:02 AM~19711235
> *I AM ONLY REPLYING TO THIS SINCE YOU ARE QUESTIONING MY CLUB.
> 
> YOUR ANSWER TO QUESTION #1 WE AIN'T STRESSIN OVER THE CAR LIKE WE NEED IT DONE. SKIM ALREADY GOT ONE RAG WE JUST SEE WHAT HE'S GOING THROUGHT AND GOT HIS BACK. IT'S CALLED SUPPORT.
> 
> YOU NEED TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR ABOUT PEOPLE ON HERE BEING NEGATIVE BECAUSE, YOU ARE JUST TRYING TO TWIST IT TO WHERE IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER AT 4AM. AND THIS AIN'T ABOUT YOU ANYWAY, NOBODY GIVES A SHIT HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE NO ONE KNOWS YOU IT DON'T GIVE YOU ANY CREDIBILITY. YOU'RE IRRELEVANT IN THIS SITUATION JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE BESIDES SKIM AND A&M.
> 
> AND THEY TALKED LAST NIGHT SO LET THEM HANDLE IT.
> *


classic chop down :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 27 2011, 03:08 AM~19710753
> *where to begin!!!!
> u guys have no concept of  time.I see it dec'09 when the car was dropped off.where do u come up with 16 months.
> question#1:is the big "m" in that bad of shape that they need this car ,as stressed           by it members.I been lowridin since'83 and know for a fact that no one car or member make's a club.
> 
> question#2 For this period of time that the was in that shop did u not go check on it.From what i read on here it's all here say.not one time did u say u checked on it! question #3 have u talked to the owner yet.cause what i see all u r doing by putting ur bizness out on lil is stir shit up.time to man up and handle ur shit.
> enough with the questions .the reason this web site was est.was so the lowridin community would come together as one.BUT when u have negative people out there u know what happens...
> *


when you take your car to a "PROFESSIONAL" you shouldn't have to go and "check" on it you take it with the understanding that its in good hands and you will be called if there are any "complications....when I take my cars in for repairs I dont call and "check" on them I wait until I get the call saying"Sir your vehicle is ready for pick up"....I do seem to recall several other people on this site that have had thier cars finished all the way across country with the comfort of knowing that even if they weren't seeing they ride it was being done to thier wishes and was being done right and on schedule....


But who knows maybe the convo last night cleared all this up and they both squared up now on they know and thats all that matters


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## BIG RED

Skim start a new topic when you get back on hell bent as this topic is never going to be the same. It's sad it's become so negative up in here but for a good reason. Much like other people in here I'm also pissed to not see pics of you're ride almost finished or just done.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

TTT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 27 2011, 04:08 AM~19710753
> *For this period of time that the was in that shop did u not go check on it.From what i read on here it's all here say.not one time did u say u checked on it!
> question #3 have u talked to the owner yet.cause what i see all u r doing by putting ur bizness out on lil is stir shit up.time to man up and handle ur shit.
> *


lol, I wasnt even gonna address this but to answer your question since you be over at aurelios you know I been there because I had some work done on my other rag there a while back and over the past year or more I been there atleast 6 or 7 times. Why should I need to go over there over and over? I live atleast an hour away from Ft Worth with a full time job that keeps me busy. Do you think I have time to constantly drive down there to check on some grown men? I didnt have to when he was wrapping my frame so why should I now. Like Regal Ryda said, most shops dont need customers bothering them and Im not that type. Man up and handle my shit? I think thats what I did when I picked up my car so it looks like you arent helping the situation either trying to stir shit up. I've talked with Aurelio since all of this and Im sure we will be talking more so lets just leave it at that.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 10:37 PM~19732976
> *lol, I wasnt even gonna address this but to answer your question since you be over at aurelios you know I been there because I had some work done on my other rag there a while back and over the past year or more I been there atleast 6 or 7 times. Why should I need to go over there over and over? I live atleast an hour away from Ft Worth with a full time job that keeps me busy. Do you think I have time to constantly drive down there to check on some grown men? I didnt have to when he was wrapping my frame so why should I now. Like Regal Ryda said, most shops dont need customers bothering them and Im not that type. Man up and handle my shit? I think thats what I did when I picked up my car  so it looks like you arent helping the situation either trying to stir shit up. I've talked with Aurelio since all of this and Im sure we will be talking more so lets just leave it at that.
> *


nuff said!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 07:37 PM~19732976
> *lol, I wasnt even gonna address this but to answer your question since you be over at aurelios you know I been there because I had some work done on my other rag there a while back and over the past year or more I been there atleast 6 or 7 times. Why should I need to go over there over and over? I live atleast an hour away from Ft Worth with a full time job that keeps me busy. Do you think I have time to constantly drive down there to check on some grown men? I didnt have to when he was wrapping my frame so why should I now. Like Regal Ryda said, most shops dont need customers bothering them and Im not that type. Man up and handle my shit? I think thats what I did when I picked up my car  so it looks like you arent helping the situation either trying to stir shit up. I've talked with Aurelio since all of this and Im sure we will be talking more so lets just leave it at that.
> *


Well said


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 28 2011, 01:54 PM~19723070
> *Skim start a new topic when you get back on hell bent as this topic is never going to be the same. It's sad it's become so negative up in here but for a good reason. Much like other people in here I'm also pissed to not see pics of you're ride almost finished or just done.
> *


why not just delete the last 30 pages or so. I'm quite sure EVERY mod in the forum would be glad to assist.


----------



## 815moto

Man Ive been watching this topic since 07. This topic gave me the inspiration to buy and build my 58 rag. Its fucked up to see this go the way it did. But I would guess all the people stating comments on what has gone one are fans of the topic(like myself) have been let down. Hopefully not for long though. I wanna see this car get finished not just for skim but to show that you can take nothing and turn it into something. Keep hope alive.............


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 29 2011, 11:02 PM~19734167
> *Man Ive been watching this topic since 07. This topic gave me the inspiration to buy and build my 58 rag. Its fucked up to see this go the way it did.  But I would guess all the people stating comments on what has gone one are fans of the topic(like myself) have been let  down. Hopefully not for long though. I wanna see this car get finished not just for skim but to show that you can take nothing and turn it into something. Keep hope alive.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fool crazy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: was crackin jason


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 29 2011, 10:44 PM~19733978
> *why not just delete the last 30 pages or so. I'm quite sure EVERY mod in the forum would be glad to assist.
> *


Once er'things said, done, and dealt with, I'll clean up the topic if Skim wants.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 30 2011, 02:07 PM~19735880
> *Once er'things said, done, and dealt with, I'll clean up the topic if Skim wants.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 30 2011, 08:07 AM~19735880
> *Once er'things said, done, and dealt with, I'll clean up the topic if Skim wants.
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 07:37 PM~19732976
> *lol, I wasnt even gonna address this but to answer your question since you be over at aurelios you know I been there because I had some work done on my other rag there a while back and over the past year or more I been there atleast 6 or 7 times. Why should I need to go over there over and over? I live atleast an hour away from Ft Worth with a full time job that keeps me busy. Do you think I have time to constantly drive down there to check on some grown men? I didnt have to when he was wrapping my frame so why should I now. Like Regal Ryda said, most shops dont need customers bothering them and Im not that type. Man up and handle my shit? I think thats what I did when I picked up my car  so it looks like you arent helping the situation either trying to stir shit up. I've talked with Aurelio since all of this and Im sure we will be talking more so lets just leave it at that.
> *


very real talk and enough said.  :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2011, 01:46 PM~19737405
> *very real talk and enough said.   :thumbsup:
> *


X2...And as far as erasing some of the topic, I dont think it should be done. Most people are just dissapointed in what heppened but I'm sure everything will get worked out and once it does things will be back to the way it was. I think the people who check out the "Hell Bent" topic later for the first will be missing out when they dont see the ups and downs Skim has gone through to get this build done.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

I think it's hilarious that people in this thread are saying they have been let down due to no recent updates/pics... What is this, a fucking soap? Fucking idiots. Skim you got these dummy's hooked on some Hell Bent Rock. Good Lord!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 30 2011, 09:05 PM~19737796
> *I think it's hilarious that people in this thread are saying they have been let down due to no recent updates/pics... What is this, a fucking soap? Fucking idiots. Skim you got these dummy's hooked on some Hell Bent Rock. Good Lord!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jan 29 2011, 10:44 PM~19733978-->
> 
> 
> 
> why not just delete the last 30 pages or so. I'm quite sure EVERY mod in the forum would be glad to assist.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good call.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BUD_@Jan 30 2011, 08:07 AM~19735880
> *Once er'things said, done, and dealt with, I'll clean up the topic if Skim wants.
> *


Nice if Skim does not mind I hate seeing all the bs that has came up. Hope all works out well for both Skim and the other guy.


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 30 2011, 02:05 PM~19737796
> *I think it's hilarious that people in this thread are saying they have been let down due to no recent updates/pics... What is this, a fucking soap? Fucking idiots. Skim you got these dummy's hooked on some Hell Bent Rock. Good Lord!
> *


I'm not one of the people who feel let down by no updates, i understand things get busy and no time for pics or to work on the ride, i just like to look at these updates and pics cause i look at them as inspiration and advice. his car reminds me a lil of mine and i like to see how he does things.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 30 2011, 03:37 AM~19732976-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wasnt even gonna address this but to answer your question since you be over at aurelios you know I been there because I had some work done on my other rag there a while back and over the past year or more I been there atleast 6 or 7 times. Why should I need to go over there over and over? I live atleast an hour away from Ft Worth with a full time job that keeps me busy. Do you think I have time to constantly drive down there to check on some grown men? I didnt have to when he was wrapping my frame so why should I now. Like Regal Ryda said, most shops dont need customers bothering them and Im not that type. Man up and handle my shit? I think thats what I did when I picked up my car  so it looks like you arent helping the situation either trying to stir shit up. I've talked with Aurelio since all of this and Im sure we will be talking more so lets just leave it at that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Talk.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 30 2011, 10:05 PM~19737796
> *I think it's hilarious that people in this thread are saying they have been let down due to no recent updates/pics... What is this, a fucking soap? Fucking idiots. Skim you got these dummy's hooked on some Hell Bent Rock. Good Lord!
> *


Yeah Ive seen that shit too... :roflmao: 
Although he is talented in building cars I dont think that hes got somekind of super powers wich allows him to work on Hell Bent instead of eating, sleeping and taking a shit.

He wrote it in the beginning: *"Its gonna take some time"* 
So people need to chill out and go work on their own shit! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 31 2011, 01:12 PM~19746465
> *Real Talk.
> 
> Yeah Ive seen that shit too... :roflmao:
> Although he is talented in building cars I dont think that hes got somekind of super powers wich allows him to work on Hell Bent instead of eating, sleeping and taking a shit.
> 
> He wrote it in the beginning: "Its gonna take some time"
> So people need to chill out and go work on their own shit!  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as i have a garage to do so workin outside in the rain aint exactly a healthy or wise choice


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jan 31 2011, 08:08 AM~19744258
> *I'm not one of the people who feel let down by no updates, i understand things get busy and no time for pics or to work on the ride, i just like to look at these updates and pics cause i look at them as inspiration and advice. his car reminds me a lil of mine and i like to see how he does things.
> *


Absolutley, I think we all appreciate pics from start to finish on a badass ride especially as detailed as Skim is. I'm not going to try to make the owner of a car feel like he's letting me down because i don't have any new pictures to look at. That's gay! This car is sick and I can't wait to see it finished just like everyone in this thread.


----------



## texasimpalas09

tony it dont make no sense to me you can put 1 car togeather with 3 but you cant paint your cars . i went through this kind of stuff to with shops so i taught myself to paint made a mistakes or to but it didnt cost as much. good luck evary car can be made right.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655775
> *There is a reason I havent posted or even looked at this topic in the past 9 or 10 months or so. It really bothered me to not have anything to post, I never believed in posting unless I had anything worthy to post. So far, in the past 10 months up until now I had not even bothered to look at this topic because it became something that I didnt even want to talk about or discuss.
> This topic, this car means the world to me. I will never sell it, it was the only thing that kept my mind right after my pops passed away. I wished he could have seen it finished. Well here I am 16 months after it left my shop to get paint and assembly done on it and Imm sorry to say that after those 16 month, I picked up my car today and its not what I expected and I will leave it at that.  Im not going to get into details on here because I am not willing to walk away from the amount I had invested and hopefully the shop will make it right so I will leave it at that.
> I only want to say that this car will get finished as this was my original plan all along.
> its been out of my hands over a year so im anxious to get back on it. Im glad its back, Im glad I can finally come back in here because many people wondered and asked why I avoided this topic for so long.
> Thanks to everyone who helped out and encouraged me to move forward and to the other shops who offered their services to bring the car to the level it needs to be. Hopefully we can pick up the pieces from here and move forward.
> 
> When it left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After getting her back today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word to the wise never pay upfront. Homies are homies but Business is Business. I was told one thing but others were told that my car is too fucked up to fix and after $5500 this is what I got back.
> *


WHAT SHOP DID YOU LIKE THIS? AS TO STAY AWAY FROM THERE.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 31 2011, 02:14 PM~19746956
> *Absolutley, I think we all appreciate pics from start to finish on a badass ride especially as detailed as Skim is. I'm not going to try to make the owner of a car feel like he's letting me down because i don't have any new pictures to look at. That's gay! This car is sick and I can't wait to see it finished just like everyone in this thread.
> *


i been watchin this thread because its inspiration to me,and skim aint lettin me down at all,i wait for updates its like gettin an education watching his builds :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto

Its fucked up to see this go the way it did. But I would guess all the people stating comments on what has gone one are fans of the topic(like myself)* have been let down.* 



First off I was saying let down cause I and many others were waiting to see some pics of progress. Skim aint let no one down. The fucking shop that robbed homie out of $5g's and held his shit hostage did that. It was fucked up. I feel some are sticking up for the shop that couldn't finish the job.So for anyone that has a problem with what I said *PM ME*. I aint no fan of no nicca. I love the cars and seeing shit get done. What right is right and what wrong is wrong.


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 31 2011, 02:12 PM~19746465
> *Real Talk.
> 
> Yeah Ive seen that shit too... :roflmao:
> Although he is talented in building cars I dont think that hes got somekind of super powers wich allows him to work on Hell Bent instead of eating, sleeping and taking a shit.
> 
> He wrote it in the beginning: "Its gonna take some time"
> So people need to chill out and go work on their own shit!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I thought homie had his car at a shop. All they did in bout a year was block out some shit. He did write in the beginning its gonna take some time. But he dropped it off at a shop to get it done and paid cash but it got put on the back burner.


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew Skimster


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Jan 31 2011, 04:45 PM~19747231
> *tony it dont make no sense to me you can put 1 car togeather with 3 "M" FASHION*


----------



## rollin64




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19772210
> *he can paint his own cars , but as anyone that builds cars from the extent as hell bent was at in the start will be the first to tell you when you have so much time invested in it , it feels like no matter what you do to it it stays the same , you get to a point of burnt out due to not having the time needed  to do the job as need be done
> he has painted cars in the past , hell he painted the belly , dash and firewall before thinking about letting another shop do the job
> me personally i would have probally done the same thing as he did , if i was at that stage and was busy all the time with little or no time to finish it myself ,and a shop owner came along and made me a price as he did with a good background , how can you go wrong ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> time is money as we all know
> so in order for skim to finish the car himself would have cost him more than it allready has , with all his ebay and chasing parts and so forth ,
> 
> it will all work out and be finished WITH the big "M" FASHION
> *


X62


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19772210
> *he can paint his own cars , but as anyone that builds cars from the extent as hell bent was at in the start will be the first to tell you when you have so much time invested in it , it feels like no matter what you do to it it stays the same , you get to a point of burnt out due to not having the time needed  to do the job as need be done
> he has painted cars in the past , hell he painted the belly , dash and firewall before thinking about letting another shop do the job
> me personally i would have probally done the same thing as he did , if i was at that stage and was busy all the time with little or no time to finish it myself ,and a shop owner came along and made me a price as he did with a good background , how can you go wrong ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> time is money as we all know
> so in order for skim to finish the car himself would have cost him more than it allready has , with all his ebay and chasing parts and so forth ,
> 
> it will all work out and be finished WITH the big "M" FASHION
> *


indeed :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19772210
> *he can paint his own cars , but as anyone that builds cars from the extent as hell bent was at in the start will be the first to tell you when you have so much time invested in it , it feels like no matter what you do to it it stays the same , you get to a point of burnt out due to not having the time needed  to do the job as need be done
> he has painted cars in the past , hell he painted the belly , dash and firewall before thinking about letting another shop do the job
> me personally i would have probally done the same thing as he did , if i was at that stage and was busy all the time with little or no time to finish it myself ,and a shop owner came along and made me a price as he did with a good background , how can you go wrong ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> time is money as we all know
> so in order for skim to finish the car himself would have cost him more than it allready has , with all his ebay and chasing parts and so forth ,
> 
> it will all work out and be finished WITH the big "M" FASHION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## texasimpalas09

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19772210
> *he can paint his own cars , but as anyone that builds cars from the extent as hell bent was at in the start will be the first to tell you when you have so much time invested in it , it feels like no matter what you do to it it stays the same , you get to a point of burnt out due to not having the time needed  to do the job as need be done
> he has painted cars in the past , hell he painted the belly , dash and firewall before thinking about letting another shop do the job
> me personally i would have probally done the same thing as he did , if i was at that stage and was busy all the time with little or no time to finish it myself ,and a shop owner came along and made me a price as he did with a good background , how can you go wrong ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> time is money as we all know
> so in order for skim to finish the car himself would have cost him more than it allready has , with all his ebay and chasing parts and so forth ,
> 
> it will all work out and be finished WITH the big "M" FASHION
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i only been buyin & sellin & buildin impalas & classics for 35 years mainly rusty convertables. and i was not tryin to bad mouth tony he has been to my house and we are lone star bros. i to have a shop and i only get material money and get paid off when job is finished if your not happy i dont get paid. and yes i have had people form my hometown bring cars straight to me from the metroplex to fix mistakes. PEACE BROS


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 30 2011, 02:05 PM~19737796
> *I think it's hilarious that people in this thread are saying they have been let down due to no recent updates/pics... What is this, a fucking soap? Fucking idiots. Skim you got these dummy's hooked on some Hell Bent Rock. Good Lord!
> *


lolol


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19772210
> *he can paint his own cars , but as anyone that builds cars from the extent as hell bent was at in the start will be the first to tell you when you have so much time invested in it , it feels like no matter what you do to it it stays the same , you get to a point of burnt out due to not having the time needed  to do the job as need be done
> he has painted cars in the past , hell he painted the belly , dash and firewall before thinking about letting another shop do the job
> me personally i would have probally done the same thing as he did , if i was at that stage and was busy all the time with little or no time to finish it myself ,and a shop owner came along and made me a price as he did with a good background , how can you go wrong ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> time is money as we all know
> so in order for skim to finish the car himself would have cost him more than it allready has , with all his ebay and chasing parts and so forth ,
> 
> it will all work out and be finished WITH the big "M" FASHION
> *


he painted the brown duece i got from him and that bitch was straight as fuck what up tony :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

dropping by to say what up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

hit me up CRIPIN


----------



## KERRBSS

sup skim.


----------



## littlerascle59

Ttt for a great builder and motivator.


----------



## infamous704

SUP SKIM!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Feb 9 2011, 01:38 PM~19827240
> *SUP SKIM!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

sell it to japan! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 9 2011, 05:52 PM~19828844
> *sell it to japan!  :biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## Skim

sup everybody


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 07:24 PM~19830916
> *sup everybody
> *


sup my nicca :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 06:24 PM~19830916
> *sup everybody
> *



61 RAG - HELL BENT 61
*62 RAG - ** 
63 RAG - ***
64 RAG - *****
64 RAG - WHITE TRASH 64
59 NOMAD WAGON LS-6 FUEL INJECTED

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Skim driveway gonna be looking like MAx's pretty soon


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 08:24 PM~19830916
> *sup everybody
> *


what's good Skim.... I sent you a text.. hit me up when you get a chance..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 07:30 PM~19831001
> *61 RAG - HELL BENT 61
> 62 RAG - **
> 63 RAG - ***
> 64 RAG - ****
> 64 RAG - WHITE TRASH 64
> 59 NOMAD WAGON LS-6 FUEL INJECTED
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Skim driveway gonna be looking like MAx's pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got more pics of that driveway? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2011, 10:22 PM~19833193
> *got more pics of that driveway?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 9 2011, 08:29 AM~19825909
> *Ttt for a great builder and motivator.
> *


X61 GOOD FRIEND ALSO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 07:24 PM~19830916
> *sup everybody
> *


WHATS GOOD SKIM HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU LOKO


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: its only missin a 61 vert :naughty: :naughty: 

that driveway is what dreams are made of though :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19772210
> *he can paint his own cars , but as anyone that builds cars from the extent as hell bent was at in the start will be the first to tell you when you have so much time invested in it , it feels like no matter what you do to it it stays the same , you get to a point of burnt out due to not having the time needed  to do the job as need be done
> he has painted cars in the past , hell he painted the belly , dash and firewall before thinking about letting another shop do the job
> me personally i would have probally done the same thing as he did , if i was at that stage and was busy all the time with little or no time to finish it myself ,and a shop owner came along and made me a price as he did with a good background , how can you go wrong ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> time is money as we all know
> so in order for skim to finish the car himself would have cost him more than it allready has , with all his ebay and chasing parts and so forth ,
> 
> it will all work out and be finished WITH the big "M" FASHION
> *


Yep. Bodywork and Paint is probably the hardest, most time consuming, tiring part of building a car. That will burn you out quick on a project 'cause the results aren't instant such as buying new parts, getting chrome, or asembling an engine.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 10 2011, 02:27 AM~19833219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## miguel62

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ID SETTLE FOR A DRIVEWAY LIKE THAT, WIT A RAG BOX CAPRICE, RAGHOUSE, LeCAB,61 RAG AND A COUPLE HOPPERS


----------



## KERRBSS

Defiantly nice


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Feb 10 2011, 01:15 PM~19836203
> *ID SETTLE FOR A DRIVEWAY LIKE THAT, WIT A RAG BOX CAPRICE, RAGHOUSE, LeCAB,61 RAG AND A COUPLE HOPPERS
> *


Least you don't ask for too much :biggrin:


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 08:30 PM~19831001
> *61 RAG - HELL BENT 61
> 62 RAG - **
> 63 RAG - ***
> 64 RAG - ****
> 64 RAG - WHITE TRASH 64
> 59 NOMAD WAGON LS-6 FUEL INJECTED
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Skim driveway gonna be looking like MAx's pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: f'n nice ass sight


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Feb 10 2011, 11:15 AM~19836203
> *ID SETTLE FOR A DRIVEWAY LIKE THAT, WIT A RAG BOX CAPRICE, RAGHOUSE, LeCAB,61 RAG AND A COUPLE HOPPERS
> *


see aint askn for too much :biggrin: 

id swap the lecab for the bigbody vert though :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS

Any updates?


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## vengence

hey skim anythin to share update wise on hell bent bro?


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## redwhite_62

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt this in slc?


----------



## hi_ryder

progress? hno:


----------



## pimp slap

What was wrong with it that they couldnt fix


----------



## rag61

:wave:


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 PM~19833219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 02:30 AM~19833237
> *WHATS GOOD SKIM HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU LOKO
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## TKeeby79

Waiting for updates Big Homie... :drama:


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Feb 10 2011, 11:55 AM~19836433-->
> 
> 
> 
> Least you don't ask for too much  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Feb 10 2011, 01:51 PM~19837193
> *see aint askn for too much :biggrin:
> 
> id swap the lecab for the bigbody vert though :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 25 2011, 12:46 PM~20178860
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

:420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2011, 07:11 AM~20241793
> *:420:
> *


 :no: :x:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

some of you people need to get a clue.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 2 2011, 12:27 PM~20242207
> *some of you people need to get a clue.
> *


so what is the CLUE then ? ? ? ? ? ? ? since you seem to have the clue , whats up ? ? ? ? fill us all in . . . . . . . . . . 


















the big* M* knows the clue


----------



## Texas Massacre

:wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## vengence

sup tony how goes the challenge with the 61?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 2 2011, 11:31 PM~20244904
> *so what is the CLUE then ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  since you seem to have the clue , whats up ? ? ? ?  fill us all in . . . . . . . . . .
> the big M knows the clue
> *


i think its pretty obvious


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Since this seems to be the social room for Tony, I thought I'd share my opinion for Skim's next build... :biggrin: 

This bitch is BAD...  


























Call it "Versessen"
Google Translator's best translation for "Hell Bent"


----------



## regal ryda

^^^^^This is slick^^^^^^


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 3 2011, 03:31 AM~20244904
> *so what is the CLUE then ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  since you seem to have the clue , whats up ? ? ? ?  fill us all in . . . . . . . . . .
> the big M knows the clue
> *


I don't know what your talking about? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh:


----------



## vengence

im not a big vw fan but that bug is sick as fuck,id drive it


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

skim it was good meeting you bro and hangin out this weekend bring us some of those rust free parts next time you come this way


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Apr 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20305451
> *skim it was good meeting you bro and hangin out this weekend bring us some of those rust free parts next time you come this way
> *


yeah man it was good kicking it in north carolina and meeting everybody. yall are finny ad hell. had me laughing all afternoon. can't wait to come back.


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

good chillin with you again this weekend bro


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2007, 08:54 PM~7686448
> *starting to get busy on the rear quarters, no turning back now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until it started raining, hailing and the tornado warnings kicked off. :0
> *


4 years , looks a thousand times better , this is motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20330776
> *4 years , looks a thousand times better , this is motivation  :biggrin:
> *


Where's that Ace you are workin on? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 13 2011, 02:47 PM~20330891
> *Where's that Ace you are workin on?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

yeah the 6.0 LS has been replaced with a 6.2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Loco 61

:wow:


----------



## Skim

Not gonna stop


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 13 2011, 07:22 PM~20332358
> *:wow:
> *


congrats on the car of the month homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Andrew

61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61", ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......

You were not kidding when you made this statement :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

ouch


----------



## wired61

:wow:


----------



## Skim

atl georgia morning traffic sucks


----------



## Skim

fallston north carolina



















lawndale, nc


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good bro!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 06:20 PM~20332336
> *yeah the 6.0 LS has been replaced with a 6.2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2011, 07:36 PM~20332470
> *looking good bro!
> *


thanks homie but its not where it should be right now but will be soon enough.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Apr 13 2011, 07:32 PM~20332435
> *61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61", ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> 
> You were not kidding when you made this statement  :biggrin:
> *


i know right!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Now I understand why you were at the Autofair. Sorry I didnt get to hook up with you.

The car is in good hands now though. Cannt wait to see it done!


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:20 PM~20332336
> *yeah the 6.0 LS has been replaced with a 6.2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 

is that the new escalade motor?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2011, 07:47 PM~20332572
> *Now I understand why you were at the Autofair. Sorry I didnt get to hook up with you.
> 
> The car is in good hands now though. Cannt wait to see it done!
> *


Yeah man i was hoping to run into you. That is the baddest and biggest swap meet I have ever seen in my life. Its twice the size of Pomona Swap meet. I will post pics from it in a minute.










its no secret whats happening. David and I worked together to bring my 64 rag out and we did some numbers crunching and everything seemed to fall seamlessly into place. This past weekend was the Auto fair swap meet in Charlotte and my 62 rag was delivered to me from one of my members who delivered it to me in NC.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 13 2011, 07:50 PM~20332603
> *:wow:
> 
> is that the  new escalade motor?
> *


yes 2010 Escalade 6.2 ls engine. Plenty more than necessary but fuck it you only live once right?


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:54 PM~20332660
> *yes 2010 Escalade 6.2 ls engine. Plenty more than necessary but fuck it you only live once right?
> *



man, that is a nice motor. interchangeable with the LS3/7. More than enough power for the ACE.

I want to see pics of the deuce VERT!!!!!! :0


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:35 PM~20332466
> *fallston north carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawndale, nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I would drop a 903CC Zastava Koral engine in it and ride it just like that bro.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:39 PM~20332489
> *thanks homie but its not where it should be right now but will be soon enough.
> *


man that statement goes for all these cars :yessad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 13 2011, 07:56 PM~20332679
> *man, that is a nice motor.  interchangeable with the LS3/7.  More than enough power for the ACE.
> 
> I want to see pics of the deuce VERT!!!!!! :0
> *


I will in a few. Im posting the pics in order as I took them cuz we were out there for a full week. It was a fucking blast. we met some cool people from the east coast and even hit a nice VW show while we were there.

NC rotting away cars


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 13 2011, 09:04 PM~20332758-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will in a few. Im posting the pics in order as I took them cuz we were out there for a full week. It was a fucking blast. we met some cool people from the east coast and even hit a nice VW show while we were there.
> 
> NC rotting away cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:06 PM~20332785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## Skim

this 64 was ready for vegas


----------



## Skim

we got up early and hit the auto fair early. we went thursday, friday and saturday. Got to meet up with a gang of people from Layitlow, kandychromegsxr, cripn8ez, CADILLAC PIMPIN, ONCE IN ALWAYS IN, HiLoHydros, FULLYCLOWNIN, BIGWHIT64, Infamous704, Lac Of Respect, Chevillacs, C H E V R O L E T I M P A L A S, Renus, OldSchool57, there was more but thats off the top of my head


----------



## Skim

i TOOK THOSE PICS EARLY THURSDAY. BY SATURDAY, U COULD BARELY MOVE AND IT WAS FULL INSIDE THE RACE TRACK AND THE PARKING LOT OUTSIDE TOO.


----------



## Skim

WENT BACK TO THE SHOP AND ALLIGNED ALL THE GLASS AND FRAMES TO MAKE SURE THE WINDSHIELD POST i WELDED IN WAS SQUARE AND YES IT WAS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

AWE SHIT!


----------



## Skim

even managed to hit the South East VW bug show in Farmington NC. The Grinch had never been to a VDub show so he has now.


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti, Hialeah56, SEISKUATRO,SS, KAKALAK, SKINNYLOC 760, Skim, drosmoka, USF '63, OJ Hydraulics, wired61

OH IM SURE THIS IS GONNA GROW


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

THATS ALL I WANT...
:uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:20 PM~20332924
> *we got up early and hit the auto fair early. we went thursday, friday and saturday. Got to meet up with a gang of people from Layitlow,the GRINCH  kandychromegsxr, cripn8ez, CADILLAC PIMPIN, ONCE IN ALWAYS IN, HiLoHydros, FULLYCLOWNIN, BIGWHIT64, Infamous704, Lac Of Respect, Chevillacs, C H E V R O L E T I M P A L A S, Renus, OldSchool57, there was more but thats off the top of my head
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

after the VW show, grinch took us over to his buddy Waynes who is big into the 409 engines. He was cool as hell and even gave me a bad ass license plate frame for my car.


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 06:06 PM~20332785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it!!! all those impalas :tears:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 13 2011, 09:37 PM~20333129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS ALL I WANT...
> :uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Wow nice find homie u buying that 61 Big Dog!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:09 PM~20332805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Say homie where is that 61 rag at I want a RAG 61 BIG DOG!


----------



## Skim

Wayne was hella cool. His house was the shit too. a real log house that he built himself.



















dont mind the confederate flag :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 07:23 PM~20333561
> *
> 
> dont mind the confederate flag :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

that was just the begining of 409 land


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 13 2011, 07:06 PM~20332785-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 07:09 PM~20332805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: save these skim


----------



## Skim




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:26 PM~20332987
> *WENT BACK TO THE SHOP AND ALLIGNED ALL THE GLASS AND FRAMES TO MAKE SURE THE WINDSHIELD POST i WELDED IN WAS SQUARE AND YES IT WAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats good Skim


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 07:26 PM~20332987
> *WENT BACK TO THE SHOP AND ALLIGNED ALL THE GLASS AND FRAMES TO MAKE SURE THE WINDSHIELD POST i WELDED IN WAS SQUARE AND YES IT WAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiice :0


----------



## Skim

posi rear centers










muncie 4 speeds


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Apr 13 2011, 10:17 PM~20333516-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice find homie u buying that 61 Big Dog!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he got more pics of some 61 2dr hardtops from my place
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 13 2011, 10:18 PM~20333530
> *Say homie where is that 61 rag at I want a RAG 61 BIG DOG!
> *


its at my place as well , he got more pics of other 61 rags from my place also


----------



## Skim

then his car collection - and yes they had 409's in them










62 og bubble bel air



















35 rag with 348 




























he built factory tilt for SS tachometer




























62 SS 409 rag, AC power everything. og condition unrestored.


----------



## Loco 61

Damn That Alot Of 409 Chit :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*O M G !*


----------



## Skim

Harvey hooked us up racks of ribs when we got back!


----------



## Skim

lil john had davids dogs on point for them bones


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:47 PM~20333837
> *lil john had davids dogs on point for them bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

back to the swap meet again.....





































mullett


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:48 PM~20333856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: what up with the grille guard? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

scored a couple bumper kits but they are sold already


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 07:53 PM~20333944
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

so im pulling parts outta this 63 four door and heres what i find in the glove box. read the back of the card. :0 



















i asked david if the klan was around those parts too.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 07:56 PM~20333975
> *so im pulling parts outta this 63 four door and heres what i find in the glove box. read the back of the card. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i asked david if the klan was around those parts too.
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Skim

grinch took us to another junk yard. this one specialised in 65 and up chevys


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20333975
> *so im pulling parts outta this 63 four door and heres what i find in the glove box. read the back of the card. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i asked david if the klan was around those parts too.
> *


LIKE YOU DIDN'T ALREADY KNOW THE ANSWER


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

grinch took us to another spot, mostly old fords and edsels but i got my gangster back window outta that 50 olds rag


----------



## Skim

next stop, ******* performance. he didnt want to sell nothin


----------



## Skim

guess whats in there.....


----------



## Skim

a couple 57 2 door hard tops, side of the road, no fences and yes that was a 61 bubble top in that shit


----------



## Skim

joey thanks for bringing my duece rag to me.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

well the grinch and his girl let us stay a week and treated us well and all the people in NC were nice to us but its time to hit the road and head home....


----------



## Skim

:uh:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

stopped at Walt from Individuals shop "Street Toys" in Jackson Misssissippi thanks to Jason J's topic, we had to check it out.


----------



## ct1458

damn that swap meet was huge......i get tired just walking PATE i can only imagine walking that one


----------



## the GRINCH

19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: cdznutz42069, benz88, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, sic7impala, LUV4LACS, ct1458, spirit16, fatony, Skim, juangotti, CHUCC, regal ryda, dfdubb, REYXTC





its growing in here :0


----------



## Skim

lil john was eatin some damn cheese that the grinch dad gave him


----------



## benz88

this is an awesome update so far


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 13 2011, 10:26 PM~20334342
> *damn that swap meet was huge......i get tired just walking PATE i can only imagine walking that one
> *



imagine pate but 5 times bigger!

ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.




































































































bubbletop trim










59 grille guard


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:21 PM~20334282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VICKSBURG,MS


----------



## Skim

my 62 rag


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20334427
> *my 62 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MY 62 RAG*


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20334406
> *imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> 
> ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbletop trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 grille guard
> 
> You know whats missin in all those pictures.... I floor for my rag. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2011, 10:36 PM~20334447
> *MY 62 RAG
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2011, 10:36 PM~20334447
> *MY 62 RAG
> *


 :0


----------



## ICED BOXX

goooddd lllllaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwdddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 13 2011, 10:29 PM~20334380
> *this is an awesome update so far
> *


thanks. it was one of the best weeks Ive had in I cant remember


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20334406-->
> 
> 
> 
> imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> 
> ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where you get 90% of them parts from ? ? ? now people gonna know i got shit hid back :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Apr 13 2011, 11:36 PM~20334447
> *MY 62 RAG
> *


if so you can say i worked on it :biggrin: also notice that new style , its kinda rare 62 vert with a 64 front bumper , now thats chustom


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 11:05 PM~20334802
> *thanks. it was one of the best weeks Ive had in I cant remember
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THEM BUMPER KITS SKIM


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 14 2011, 12:33 AM~20335055
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THEM BUMPER KITS SKIM
> *


shit i had to carry one of them bitches over half a damn mile and them skim got the other one , but he bought a buggy for 20 bucks and pulled that bitch :uh:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 13 2011, 10:37 PM~20333703
> *he got more pics of some 61 2dr hardtops from my place
> its at my place as well , he got more pics of other 61 rags from my place also
> *



ALLREADY HOMIE "THE GRINCH" I will PM U to talk about buying a 61 rag from u BIG DOG! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 13 2011, 11:40 PM~20335102
> *shit i had to carry one of them bitches over half a damn mile and them skim got the other one , but he bought a buggy for 20 bucks and pulled that bitch  :uh:
> *


AND THEN SOLD THE BUGGY WHEN HE WAS DONE WITH IT LOL!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 07:20 PM~20332924
> *we got up early and hit the auto fair early. we went thursday, friday and saturday. Got to meet up with a gang of people from Layitlow, kandychromegsxr, cripn8ez, CADILLAC PIMPIN, ONCE IN ALWAYS IN, HiLoHydros, FULLYCLOWNIN, BIGWHIT64, Infamous704, Lac Of Respect, Chevillacs, C H E V R O L E T I M P A L A S, Renus, OldSchool57, there was more but thats off the top of my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 what could have been lol. he texted me sunday with about what i offered him to start with


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2011, 01:19 AM~20335384
> *AND THEN SOLD THE BUGGY WHEN HE WAS DONE WITH IT LOL!
> *


haha tha proud new owner of it is in here now hahahahaha 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Eazy,* kandychromegsxr*, regal ryda, SEISKUATRO,SS, 604TYLERMAJESTICS


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 13 2011, 11:19 PM~20335384
> *AND THEN SOLD THE BUGGY WHEN HE WAS DONE WITH IT LOL!
> *


na he conned me into buying it and using it as a trailer behind my scooter to carry all my shit then i brought it back for him to sell!! WTF


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 13 2011, 11:23 PM~20335407
> *haha tha proud new owner of it is in here now hahahahaha
> 
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Eazy, kandychromegsxr, regal ryda, SEISKUATRO,SS, 604TYLERMAJESTICS
> *


na i brought it back what happened after that?


----------



## garageartguy

Fuck it.., chrome it & sell it again!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## AMB1800

this is why i love your topics, your road trips are allways the shiiiiiiit :biggrin:  got me daydreamin again :happysad:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:20 PM~20332336
> *yeah the 6.0 LS has been replaced with a 6.2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!


----------



## Texas Massacre

This topic is sponsored by Sun Drop








Great topic looks like you had a great trip!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 10:27 PM~20334356
> *lil john was eatin some damn cheese that the grinch dad gave him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the breakfast of champions!!


----------



## drasticbean

*dam..... i just went through the last 10 pages and now im late for freaking work..... thanks :angry: 


but loved every minute of looking at the pics... i need to make it to KRUM.TX one day....



p.s KEEP HOPE ALIVE..!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tage

Dam I didnt know NC had so much nice stuff down there! Looks like you had an awesome week Skim!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 13 2011, 08:37 PM~20333703
> *he got more pics of some 61 2dr hardtops from my place
> its at my place as well , he got more pics of other 61 rags from my place also
> *


so were they at your place?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:34 PM~20334427
> *my 62 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice punk! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

Glad to see HellBent is back on track :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dunk420

Nice! I need one of them windows for my drop! Got one fer grabs??


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:32 PM~20334406
> *imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> 
> ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbletop trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 grille guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I feel some chrome hating goin on :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

Send me some SUN DROP David!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Good to see the 61 is comming along, seeing your build was insperation for me to take on a bigger project.


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 11:12 PM~20332835
> *this 64 was ready for vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SUNDELL!!! I remember that car.


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20334406
> *imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> *


So you selling some of this stuff at Pate? LOL....i got some floorboards i gotta pick up this year. I hope it doesn't storm again this year.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20334406
> *imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> 
> ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbletop trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 grille guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so did you get it all for a steal or what :wow:


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam Skim you came off! 62 Rag, and Bed full of OG shit! Thats a good week in my book. Good Luck with the Ace. You got us NY boys watching....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 08:32 PM~20334406
> *imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> 
> ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbletop trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 grille guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that's a big score for that chrome crack!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Great pix and story...............felt like i was there!!!!!! some amazing spots you hit up, from the Grinches to the swap to that awesome private collection of 409s!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

well boys it was another amazing journey from what i see,good pics made me feel like i was right there with yall,tony ima have to hit you up n see if you can track down somethin for me since you seem to have a niche for it,i been lookin and ill be damned if it aint seeming impossible for me to find it. 

pm sent


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:32 PM~20334406
> *imagine pate but 5 times bigger!
> 
> ah made it home. 21 hour drive. heres my score for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbletop trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 grille guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN :0


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 06:28 PM~20333015
> *even managed to hit the South East VW bug show in Farmington NC. The Grinch had never been to a VDub show so he has now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see Rafferty.
Was your faux stinkfoot hippie friend there too?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Apr 14 2011, 10:12 AM~20336837-->
> 
> 
> 
> so were they at your place?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about the cars or skim and lil john , either way , the cars and the people was at my place last week , the cars are still at my place , all of them
> <!--QuoteBegin-graham_@Apr 14 2011, 12:11 PM~20337553
> *SUNDELL!!! I remember that car.
> *


yea , sundell and i did some trading and the yellow chicken is mine now , has alot of great parts still


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 10:06 PM~20334109
> *grinch took us to another spot, mostly old fords and edsels but i got my gangster back window outta that 50 olds rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Infamous James

:0 damn nice haul! glad to see you escaped the klan too :uh: what a backasswards place


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2011, 03:46 PM~20340117
> *are you talking about the cars or skim and lil john , either way , the cars and the people was at my place last week , the cars are still at my place , all of them
> 
> yea , sundell and i did some trading and the yellow chicken is mine now , has alot of great parts still
> *


just read your signature again :roflmao: that aint a backyard its the toystore for any impala guy :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Glad to see you took it to David, we will see some progress again. :biggrin:


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 14 2011, 07:46 PM~20340117
> *are you talking about the cars or skim and lil john , either way , the cars and the people was at my place last week , the cars are still at my place , all of them
> 
> yea , sundell and i did some trading and the yellow chicken is mine now , has alot of great parts still
> *




looked like it had a lot of good stuff on it.....i'd put that chicken mural up in the shop...lowriding history!!! check your PM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Apr 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20339514
> *I see Rafferty.
> Was your faux  stinkfoot  hippie friend there too?
> *


lol. no he wasn't there


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Apr 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20339514
> *I see Rafferty.
> Was your faux  stinkfoot  hippie friend there too?
> *


lol. no he wasn't there


----------



## Groc006

Looks like it was a good trip!!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 10:56 PM~20333975
> *so im pulling parts outta this 63 four door and heres what i find in the glove box. read the back of the card. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i asked david if the klan was around those parts too.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by graham_@Apr 15 2011, 04:58 AM~20344228
> *looked like it had a lot of good stuff on it.....i'd put that chicken mural up in the shop...lowriding history!!! check your PM
> *


Wayyyyy back history


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 11:13 PM~20334179
> *a couple 57 2 door hard tops, side of the road, no fences and yes that was a 61 bubble top in that shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by graham_@Apr 15 2011, 06:58 AM~20344228
> *looked like it had a lot of good stuff on it.....i'd put that chicken mural up in the shop...lowriding history!!! check your PM
> *


i allmost pulled that trunk lid a few months back i needed a solid belair lid for my buddy wayne , in the pics skim posted of the 409 guy the black post car on the lift , but we found another one in my yard that was solid , tha chicken just happened to be the first i came to while driving through my collection :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

also there has been progress on HELL BENT , i lost my card reader for my memory card so i gotta go get another before i can post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 15 2011, 02:54 PM~20347540
> *also there has been progress on HELL BENT , i lost my card reader for my memory card so i gotta go get another before i can post pics  :biggrin:
> *


You better get another and start postin !! How's the weather out there David??


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 15 2011, 06:13 PM~20347659
> *You better get another and start postin !!  How's the weather out there David??
> *


yea im going to get another card reader tonight , weather has been great tha last few days except for the hail storms we had last week , it got everything even skims truck while we was at swap meet , did 9700 in damage to my sisters 2011 mustang , she pissed entire car got to be painted 



other than that its been in the 80s for last 2 weeks 

how you been , i see some great progress on your rag


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 14 2011, 12:34 AM~20334427
> *my 62 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME OF MY SANDBLASTING SKILLZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Apr 15 2011, 04:54 PM~20347540-->
> 
> 
> 
> also there has been progress on HELL BENT , i lost my card reader for my memory card so i gotta go get another before i can post pics  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-infamous704_@Apr 15 2011, 06:19 PM~20348023
> *SOME OF MY SANDBLASTING SKILLZ!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allpaid4

nice stuff Skim


----------



## Wizzard

Good too see that you got Hell Bent in good hands, cant wait to see it move along! 

Looks like you had a good road trip too!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 11:05 PM~20334802
> *thanks. it was one of the best weeks Ive had in I cant remember
> *


GOOD SCORE! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 16 2011, 05:24 AM~20351110
> *More pics
> *


soon . in the meantime i guess i will be doing all the rust repair on the 62 rag


----------



## homie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2011, 10:22 AM~20352223
> *soon . in the meantime i guess i will be doing all the rust repair on the 62 rag
> *


62 rag :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2011, 09:22 AM~20352223
> *soon . in the meantime i guess i will be doing all the rust repair on the 62 rag
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2011, 10:22 AM~20352223
> *soon . in the meantime i guess i will be doing all the rust repair on the 62 rag
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 14 2011, 06:10 AM~20336265
> *This topic is sponsored by Sun Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great topic looks like you had a great trip!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2011, 11:49 AM~20352536
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:06 PM~20334109
> *grinch took us to another spot, mostly old fords and edsels but i got my gangster back window outta that 50 olds rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What them little windows go for I might have one Id have to go take a look


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics


----------



## westsidehydros

> Harvey hooked us up racks of ribs when we got back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiiit homie... Ribs n' sundrop !!??!!
> 
> that was worth the trip right there!
> :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

wonder whats going to come next 



these are the teaser pics till i get back from dinner with my girl :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 16 2011, 05:12 PM~20354053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder whats going to come next
> these are the teaser pics till i get back from dinner with my girl  :biggrin:
> *


Id say probabley a shaved firewall.


----------



## the GRINCH

so anyway , after a few conversations between tony and i , we decided to shave the firewall , since it was going to be repainted , due to hood hinges cracking the paint ,so i tore the fenders off and started grinding , off and on today i was back and forth between hellbent and my dads 62 vert pics kinda speak for them selves , i havnt finished welding nor grinding yet , as people that do sheet metal work know , you can warp one up grinding just as fast as you can welding


----------



## the GRINCH

pics may go back and forth being that im riding shotgun posting pics on the way to dinner








































haha as you can see the beverage of choice at the shop 


this sides next 








thats it for tonight thats all i took


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 15 2011, 07:51 PM~20347522
> *i allmost pulled that trunk lid a few months back i needed a solid belair lid for my buddy wayne , in the pics skim posted of the 409 guy the black post car on the lift , but we found another one in my yard that was solid , tha chicken just happened to be the first i came to while driving through my collection  :biggrin:
> *



that 409 collection is unreal.... i sent u a pm


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by graham_@Apr 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20354530
> *that 409 collection is unreal.... i sent u a pm
> *


he has 2 cars at my shop now , another 64 ss 4spd car and a 66 chevelle 396 4spd car for his 16 year old daughter , until its finished she is driving a 62 ss with a 681 blower 4spd , skim got pics somewhere lol 
yea i got tha pm , i will see how many sets i have and let you know


----------



## the GRINCH

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Skim
*



what up phool


----------



## the GRINCH

notice how we cut a plate and installed and welded solid where the recess was , instead of takin the easy or cheap route and spreading bondo as some other shops do , we welded all seams solid on the firewall and made filler plates for entire firewall 

 
will have a thin layer or filler but thats with all sheet metal work


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 16 2011, 07:28 PM~20355118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how we cut a plate and installed and welded solid where the recess was , instead of takin the easy or cheap route and spreading bondo as some other shops do , we welded all seams solid on the firewall and made filler plates for entire firewall
> 
> 
> will have a thin layer or filler but thats with all sheet metal work
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ct1458

:0 :0 :0 :0 progress pics!!!! We have all been waiting for these for a while!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0


----------



## USF '63

Ah ha......
Shaved firewall huh Tony.

Remember - NO VISIBLE WIRES 
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 16 2011, 09:07 PM~20354986
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Skim
> 
> what up phool
> *


man getting down. looking good. that 6.2 L gonna feel at home.


----------



## KERRBSS

Keep coming with the pics David. It's looking good.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2011, 08:23 AM~20357132
> *Keep coming with the pics David. It's looking good.
> *


x2 glad it's in good hands now.


----------



## KERRBSS

think itll be done by august??? then you can pick it up and drive 11 hours north to detroit for the dream cruise :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2011, 09:59 AM~20357429
> *think itll be done by august??? then you can pick it up and drive 11 hours north to detroit for the dream cruise :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: thats the plan , so they can hit the other big swap meet here also :0 

bob as far as hidden wires i got that covered also , , plans are shave the wiper section as well but still have operational wipers :0 

going to be throwing in a few hod rod tricks , it also helps having a tubing bender for exhaust work , for those hidden wires


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2011, 07:11 AM~20357116
> *man getting down. looking good. that 6.2 L gonna feel at home.
> *


probally wont be much to post till monday when i got some help mocking up the 6.2 and trans so i know my limits on the wiper section :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 16 2011, 07:28 PM~20355118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how we cut a plate and installed and welded solid where the recess was , instead of takin the easy or cheap route and spreading bondo as some other shops do , we welded all seams solid on the firewall and made filler plates for entire firewall
> 
> 
> will have a thin layer or filler but thats with all sheet metal work
> *


Good work David! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

Man this topic got resurrected real good!


----------



## xavierthexman

What up Skim & David! Great to see Hellbent back in aciton. This is the topic of all topics on Layitlow. Damm Skim you should start selling ads for all the clicks you're getting. LOL :biggrin: Maybe Sun Drop can be a sponsor.


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 17 2011, 10:52 AM~20357619
> *:biggrin: thats the plan , so they can hit the other big swap meet here also  :0
> 
> bob as far as hidden wires i got that covered also , , plans are shave the wiper section as well but still have operational wipers  :0
> 
> going to be throwing in a few hod rod tricks , it also helps having a tubing bender for exhaust work , for those hidden wires
> *



sounds like a plan.... cant wait to see it.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Apr 17 2011, 12:45 PM~20358250
> *Man this topic got resurrected real good!  *



*X100.......*


----------



## 20 Minutes

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 17 2011, 02:55 PM~20358527
> *:0
> *


 :uh: the hell are you doing in here :buttkick:


----------



## graham

> he has 2 cars at my shop now , another 64 ss 4spd car and a 66 chevelle 396 4spd car for his 16 year old daughter , until its finished she is driving a 62 ss with a 681 blower 4spd , skim got pics somewhere lol
> yea i got tha pm , i will see how many sets i have and let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet.......... 16 ?? that's a lot for a 16 yo
> if I had that I wouldn't be here today. do you still have that 409 car you showed me under the tarp?? missing the mirror from the mailbox??
> let me know about those brackets when you get the time. thanks


----------



## the GRINCH

i lied , here some more updates from today :0 
























notice again didnt take the easy route and just hold a bigger piece on the back side and weld in , all pieces was fit per hole 
















next pic seemed kinda fitting for the name of car :biggrin: 








































thats it for today going to get another memory card taking to long to go through 1000 pics


----------



## the GRINCH

> he has 2 cars at my shop now , another 64 ss 4spd car and a 66 chevelle 396 4spd car for his 16 year old daughter , until its finished she is driving a 62 ss with a 681 blower 4spd , skim got pics somewhere lol
> yea i got tha pm , i will see how many sets i have and let you know
> sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet.......... 16 ?? that's a lot for a 16 yo
> if I had that I wouldn't be here today. do you still have that 409 car you showed me under the tarp?? missing the mirror from the mailbox??
> let me know about those brackets when you get the time. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea we still have the 409 car , i started on it for my dad and then found a barn find 62 rag , been in a barn since 79 so i stopped on the 09 car and have the 62 rag allmost ready for paint , we got it in late november , doing a frame off in my spare time , mostly just nights and weekends , it was a untouched car hondourus maroon with black int , 62 ss
Click to expand...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 17 2011, 01:39 PM~20358929
> *yea we still have the 409 car , i started on it for my dad and then found a barn find 62 rag , been in a barn since 79 so i stopped on the 09 car and have the 62 rag allmost ready for paint , we got it in late november , doing a frame off in my spare time , mostly just nights and weekends , it was a untouched car hondourus maroon with black int , 62 ss
> *


damn david you puttin in hella work,and that is one hell of a find in a barn,wish i could find somethin that nice :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

looks good david


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2011, 02:22 PM~20359124
> *looks good david
> *


hell yeah,this car has came back to life big bro and its gonna kill em all :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

its just good to know the show goes on. i wish i would have taken it to david the first time. he even tried to tell me but i didn't listen.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2011, 06:53 PM~20360526
> *its just good to know the show goes on. i wish i would have taken it to david the first time. he even tried to tell me but i didn't listen.
> *


Hindsight is 20/20 bro  

Hit up my cell ill have a pic for you :biggrin: 

The pm I sent should remind you


----------



## wired61




----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Skim, glad to see "Hell Bent" is back on track.


----------



## Maximus1959

Glad to see this project back on track. Keep it up homies!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20362902
> *Glad to see this project back on track. Keep it up homies!
> *



x2...


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 17 2011, 05:39 PM~20358929
> *yea we still have the 409 car , i started on it for my dad and then found a barn find 62 rag , been in a barn since 79 so i stopped on the 09 car and have the 62 rag allmost ready for paint , we got it in late november , doing a frame off in my spare time , mostly just nights and weekends , it was a untouched car hondourus maroon with black int , 62 ss
> *



I still dream about that car.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*777!*


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 18 2011, 02:13 PM~20363495
> *777!
> *


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

TTT


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 18 2011, 06:13 AM~20363495
> *777!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

:boink:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## the GRINCH

so we worked on bent today , but we had a insurance job come in first thing so here tha pics 

























now on to bent :0 :0 

















the 6. who 
















had to make sure we had plenty of room










































will post some more pics when get done eating at hooters


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2011, 07:07 PM~20367755
> *had to make sure we had plenty of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post some more pics when get done eating at hooters
> *


I guess the 6.2 will feel right at home. I always hated that lip above the wiper motor!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 08:56 PM~20368134
> *I guess the 6.2 will feel right at home. I always hated that lip above the wiper motor!
> *


haha no more lip my friend :0 
















no more big gapping fucking hole either 
















none of it has been grinded yet , of the progress from the 2 hours i worked on it today , will post more pics when get farther along 

























































if anyone is wondering yes i left the roundede hump in fire wall as small as possible , due to shaving the wipers and they will / are going to be 100% operational , hump had to be there for the wiper arm clearance ,but im happy with the way it blended in to the rest of the molding process , skim had said shave the firewall but i may have took it to another level than he was anticipating , in my oppinion , shaving the firewall means EVERYTHING , not just a few sections 



guess that comes from the mini truck world


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

last pic for the night , will post more as progress continues , this is the shop dog , my english bulldog broke her leg last week so we have to help her from shop to shop , people may think we being lazy but thats a long haul when the dog weights 80 lbs :biggrin: 









hope everyone enjoys the pics and updates so far , and the owner finally sees progress 


trying to uphold the big M standards


----------



## the GRINCH

im going to do something else to the firewall also , so it adds a little one of a kind twist , and its not so boxy looking in some areas 

just have to wait and see :biggrin: :biggrin: 
pablo gonna have fun :0 :wow:


----------



## Common Sense

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2011, 07:59 PM~20368720
> *haha no more lip my friend  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more big gapping fucking hole either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of it has been grinded yet , of the progress from the 2 hours i worked on it today , will post more pics when get farther along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is wondering yes i left the roundede hump in fire wall as small as possible , due to shaving the wipers and they will / are going to be 100% operational , hump had to be there for the wiper arm clearance ,but im happy with the way it blended in to the rest of the molding process , skim had said shave the firewall  but i may have took it to another level than he was anticipating , in my oppinion , shaving the firewall means EVERYTHING , not just a few sections
> guess that comes from the mini truck world
> *


 :wow: 
mad props to ya cats!!!what a sick ass project this has been 
uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20369068
> *im going to do something else to the firewall also , so it adds a little one of a kind twist , and its not so boxy looking in some areas
> 
> just have to wait and see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pablo gonna have fun  :0  :wow:
> *


he said he cant wait to pattern that firewall so leave it pattern friendly lol


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 10:41 PM~20369136
> *he said he cant wait to pattern that firewall so leave it pattern friendly lol
> *


haha it will be just like doing the back of a 61 impara , :biggrin: 
just a mini version of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: on tha firewall hahahahahahahaha


he betta do it when the engine is out :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

damn david you doin some kickass work there,and i think the shop dog thing is fine besides lil thing looks comfy chillin in its lil wagon :biggrin: 


skim are you goin for loty bro?


----------



## vengence

oops double post


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2011, 10:18 PM~20369520
> *damn david you doin some kickass work there,and i think the shop dog thing is fine besides lil thing looks comfy chillin in its lil wagon :biggrin:
> skim are you goin for loty bro?
> *


HELL NO


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 09:26 PM~20369629
> *HELL NO
> *


ok just askin :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2011, 10:27 PM~20369636
> *ok just askin  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: too hectic. i just want something to put it down for us.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 09:30 PM~20369672
> *:biggrin:  too hectic. i just want something to put it down for us.
> *


oh with that 6.2 its gonna have no prollem puttin it down alright   :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2011, 10:35 PM~20369068
> *im going to do something else to the firewall also , so it adds a little one of a kind twist , and its not so boxy looking in some areas
> 
> just have to wait and see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pablo gonna have fun  :0  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

some shit goin on with white trash. smooth wiper cowl thanks to the grinch :biggrin: 










about to get a little makeover


----------



## Skim




----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 09:54 PM~20369916
> *some shit goin on with white trash. smooth wiper cowl thanks to the grinch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to get a little makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH DID THAT SMOOTH COWL SET YOU BACK???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 18 2011, 11:44 PM~20370306
> *HOW MUCH DID THAT SMOOTH COWL SET YOU BACK???
> *


hit up the grinch he hooked that bitch up for me in 3 days


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

OOH WEE MAYNE!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 12:54 AM~20369916
> *some shit goin on with white trash. smooth wiper cowl thanks to the grinch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's bad ass! I never liked the wiper cowls. did you get my pm about the 7 bugs for $2500?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 12:54 AM~20369916
> *some shit goin on with white trash. smooth wiper cowl thanks to the grinch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to get a little makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats crazy, i was just talking to marc yeaterday about doing this


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn skim im slackin i didnt know you sent hellbent to david..... just give him his sundrops and let him go!! car is in good hands with mr grinch :h5:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Hell Bent is looking good. Have you thought about putting a mural on the fire wall?


----------



## AMB1800

glad to see some progress on hell bent, its lil's most famous topic if you ask me :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 19 2011, 06:50 AM~20371432
> *Hell Bent is looking good. Have you thought about putting a mural on the fire wall?
> *


 no murals but I plan to have Kandy N Chrome (pablo) pattern the firewall and dash. we figured we should also shave the speaker vents on top of the dashboard too if we plan to do that.


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 09:24 AM~20371791
> *no murals but I plan to have Kandy N Chrome (pablo) pattern the firewall and dash. we figured we should also shave the speaker vents on top of the dashboard too if we plan to do that.
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2011, 07:25 PM~20368966
> *last pic for the night , will post more as progress continues , this is the shop dog , my english bulldog broke her leg last week so we have to help her from shop to shop  , people may think we being lazy but thats a long haul when the dog weights 80 lbs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone enjoys the pics and updates so far , and the owner finally sees progress
> trying to uphold the big M standards
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 08:24 AM~20371791
> *no murals but I plan to have Kandy N Chrome (pablo) pattern the firewall and dash. we figured we should also shave the speaker vents on top of the dashboard too if we plan to do that.
> *












Bad ass...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2011, 09:00 AM~20372692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 13 2011, 08:28 PM~20333015-->
> 
> 
> 
> even managed to hit the South East VW bug show in Farmington NC. The Grinch had never been to a VDub show so he has now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person needs to be shot for not taking care of a barn door.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 13 2011, 09:59 PM~20334015
> *grinch took us to another junk yard. this one specialised in 65 and up chevys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you happen to have a number for this place? Might have some shit I'm looking for.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 19 2011, 01:20 PM~20373262
> *The person needs to be shot for not taking care of a barn door.
> Do you happen to have a number for this place? Might have some shit I'm looking for.
> *


704 434 6759 , hours are tuesday - friday 8-530 , sat 8-12

eric or norm is normally who you will be speaking to


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 12:32 PM~20373375
> *704 434 6759 , hours are tuesday - friday 8-530 , sat 8-12
> 
> eric or norm is normally who you will be speaking to
> *


Thank you. Good folks to deal with?


----------



## FiveNine619

looking good tony..the grinch gets down!!!


----------



## regal ryda

gettin it in


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 19 2011, 02:24 PM~20373731
> *Thank you. Good folks to deal with?
> *


VERY GOOD people , great service , super nice transactions allways


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 01:22 PM~20374142
> *VERY GOOD people , great service , super nice transactions allways
> *


might be gettin stationed out that way we gonna have to get up and crunch numbas


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Lookin good Tony (and Grinch) ...

Robbie said Grinch wants to have it up here for the Dream Cruise this August.

I say NO WAY :biggrin: 

You gonna make me lose this bet? 

(It's actually a win win for me either way. I wanna see Hell Bent on Woodward)


----------



## vertex

It's nice to see this thread back on topic! Good luck even though it seems you do not need it anymore.


----------



## DJ63

Well it's nice to see your back on track and moving forward since all that chit happened with HB 




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 09:54 PM~20369916
> *some shit goin on with white trash. smooth wiper cowl thanks to the grinch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to get a little makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Apr 19 2011, 05:06 PM~20374867
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Lookin good Tony (and Grinch) ...
> 
> Robbie said Grinch wants to have it up here for the Dream Cruise this August.
> 
> I say NO WAY  :biggrin:
> 
> You gonna make me lose this bet?
> 
> (It's actually a win win for me either way.  I wanna see Hell Bent on Woodward)
> *


he miss understood me , i said i was trying to have it done by august , so he could pick it up and go to the other swap meet we have here in august , as far as the dream cruise thats up to him


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 09:38 PM~20376195
> *he miss understood me , i said i was trying to have it done by august , so he could pick it up and go to the other swap meet we have here in august , as far as the dream cruise thats up to him
> *


I'm a little slow, I apologize. :happysad:


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice flow of pics, keep them coming!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wow: :thumbsup: GLAD to see HELL BENT back up and running


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 11:54 PM~20369916
> *some shit goin on with white trash. smooth wiper cowl thanks to the grinch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to get a little makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love those smooth wiper cowls, definitely doing that on my deuce.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 19 2011, 12:20 PM~20373262
> *The person needs to be shot for not taking care of a barn door.
> *


Thats Mark Rafferty. That barndoor is sick as hell and he takes great care of it because he drives it EVERYWHERE state to state unlike most barndoor owners. He drove his freshly finished lowered barndoor 23 window from Tampa, Fl. to So Cal for VW Classic in Irvine, then up the coast to the VW show in Puyallup, Wa. then back across I-80 thru minnesota and back down to Florida all in one trip.


----------



## the GRINCH

so everyone knows how ugly the front body mounts are on the impalas , , , , , , , , , , , , , , i think you can guess whats next haha 
















i forgot to take a pic of how i did a cage nut , but i havnt done the drivers side yet due to needed 3 carrage bolts and the hardware was / is closed at 7 when i started working on it again , will take pics of it when i do drivers side tomorrow 

















had this area where it had 3 sunken ribs also , so i made a plate to fill that area 

































also i welded all factory seams solid so there should be no cracking in body filler when the hydro action occures
















most has been grinded and cant really see much progress in pics between grinding so i didnt take any


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

fresh as hell on the front body mounts


----------



## Skim

that little shop in Lawndale, North Carolina putting it down


----------



## benz88

god damn you do some awesome work. Skim's going to be killin it


----------



## the GRINCH

all i have left is the body mount on drivers side as far as welding goes , so i did the next step on the pass side 








havnt sanded any of it yet as this is the first pass of body filler and i posting pics while i wait on it to dry 

























thats it for tonight , will post pics of how i did drivers side as im doing it 

:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Sick work man! Tony got the rite man on the job fer show!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20377393-->
> 
> 
> 
> *that little shop* in Lawndale, North Carolina putting it down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do need to add on , it is kinda small :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-benz88_@Apr 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20377395
> *god damn you do some awesome work. Skim's going to be killin it
> *


thanks , hope its going to hurt some feelings , all we can do is try :cheesy:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

GLAD TO SEE YOUR RIDE BACK ON TRACK AGAIN SKIM!!! NICE WORK GRINCH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

whachu know about this throwback
:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Apr 19 2011, 11:02 PM~20377587
> *GLAD TO SEE YOUR RIDE BACK ON TRACK AGAIN SKIM!!! NICE WORK GRINCH!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for all the compliments everyone ,


this car was thrown off track for a while but its slowly building speed again

once the new body mods are finished and body work in the rough then we will start on the exterior  
could be as early as first of next week


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 11:04 PM~20377608
> *whachu know about this throwback
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats old , that was the first makeover , notice the stero amps on the same side , when i did a 2nd makeover after that show i changed it all up , color , stereo , engine , paint , all in 4weeks


----------



## Skim

david heres the short bed 63 truck Mike sold for $3000, I told him he sold it way too cheap. original paint no rust.




























then I spotted he had some fake ass sun drop. Thats why he sold it so cheap.










he sold me some sweet fenders for the 62 rag though. :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

***** got them drop tops :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 09:26 PM~20369629
> *HELL NO
> *


I AM :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Apr 19 2011, 10:15 PM~20377743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** got them drop tops  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Apr 19 2011, 10:19 PM~20377756
> *I AM  :biggrin:
> *



shit i dont doubt it! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 07:44 PM~20377324
> *so everyone knows how ugly the front body mounts are on the impalas , , , , , , , , , , , , , , i think you can guess whats next haha
> 
> also i welded all factory seams solid so there should be no cracking in body filler when the hydro action occures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most has been grinded and cant really see much progress in pics between grinding so i didnt take any
> *


This line by David is the shit!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 19 2011, 11:36 PM~20377970
> *This line by David is the shit!
> *


haha its the SHIT alright , it sucked welding every seam on the entire firewall , its just like anyother sheet metal , it can warp VERY easy , that why it took so long doing the firewall 


but then again i only started on it sat. and worked on it last night and tonight , so if you think about it it really didnt take that long to do it CORRECT


----------



## the GRINCH

that truck is clean , wish i could find some like that here 



the closest thing i have to that is the paper boy 64 ss 409 car and the barn find 62 rag


----------



## the GRINCH

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and* 4 Anonymous* Users)
2 Members: Skim, villenmike



who could this be :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 11:46 PM~20378068
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, villenmike
> who could this be  :0
> *


1- :wave: 

you doing some good work..........


----------



## toothpick

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 08:44 PM~20377324
> *so everyone knows how ugly the front body mounts are on the impalas , , , , , , , , , , , , , , i think you can guess whats next haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to take a pic of how i did a cage nut , but i havnt done the drivers side yet due to needed 3 carrage bolts and the hardware was / is closed at 7 when i started working on it again , will take pics of it when i do drivers side tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had this area where it had 3 sunken ribs also , so i made a plate to fill that area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i welded all factory seams solid so there should be no cracking in body filler when the hydro action occures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most has been grinded and cant really see much progress in pics between grinding so i didnt take any
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20377406
> *all i have left is the body mount on drivers side as far as welding goes , so i did the next step on the pass side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havnt sanded any of it yet as this is the first pass of body filler and i posting pics while i wait on it to dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for tonight , will post pics of how i did drivers side as im doing it
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Do you travel to do work?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 20 2011, 12:06 AM~20378242
> *Do you travel to do work?
> *


you allready know this answer phool , 



if you forgot , , , , , , , , , , , yes i do , there was some guys in mich. that has a 61 rag and a 65 rag that was in talks about traveling but couldnt get everything worked out at that time


----------



## OKJessie

GLAD TO SEE THIS 61 COMING BACK TO LIFE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 11:12 PM~20378285
> *you allready know this answer phool ,
> if you forgot , , , , , , , , , , , yes i do
> *


 :cheesy: Let me find out...


----------



## drasticbean

*THE GRINCH IS HEAVEN SENT FOR HELL BENT.....*


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 19 2011, 10:44 PM~20378501
> *THE GRINCH IS HEAVEN SENT FOR HELL BENT.....
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 20 2011, 06:44 AM~20378501
> *THE GRINCH IS HEAVEN SENT FOR HELL BENT.....
> *


X61!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 20 2011, 05:41 AM~20378024
> *haha its the SHIT alright , it sucked welding every seam on the entire firewall , its just like anyother sheet metal , it can warp VERY easy , that why it took so long doing the firewall
> but then again i only started on it sat. and worked on it last night and tonight , so if you think about it it really didnt take that long to do it CORRECT
> *


No doubt you work fast! 
And youre doing it right too!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Apr 19 2011, 02:22 PM~20374142-->
> 
> 
> 
> VERY GOOD people , great service , super nice transactions allways
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice thanks again.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 09:44 PM~20377323
> *Thats Mark Rafferty. That barndoor is sick as hell and he takes great care of it because he drives it EVERYWHERE state to state unlike most barndoor owners. He drove his freshly finished lowered barndoor 23 window from Tampa, Fl. to So Cal for VW Classic in Irvine, then up the coast to the VW show in Puyallup, Wa. then back across I-80 thru minnesota and back down to Florida all in one trip.
> *


I just hate seeing small bolt pattern wheels on an old ass bus other then fuchs. Plus primer and chrome bumpers (what are the name for them :hithead: ) just the way I see it for a barn door. For the older shit like barn doors and splits I have a small view on how they should be. And gladly we all think different or it be a bland fucking world. 

Also why cant you find an 38 vw in someones back yard? Them cats that found that one in Lithuania sure did that car justice 


And then really stoaked to see Hell Bent back on track. It's about time shit starts happening. It's the shits with that year or so you had to deal with and the LIL community that lives for this topic. Now I can't wait to check in here everyday one thing I enjoy.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 20 2011, 01:06 AM~20378242
> *Do you travel to do work?
> *


YOU REALLY ASKING THAT? :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

glad to see this ride back on track  

Are you gonna hide the brake system also?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2011, 06:33 AM~20379296
> *glad to see this ride back on track
> 
> Are you gonna hide the brake system also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS OF THIS??? :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 20 2011, 05:14 AM~20379341
> *MORE PICS OF THIS??? :0
> *


MR. CARTOON'S '60 HT :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2011, 07:34 AM~20379371
> *MR. CARTOON'S '60 HT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 10:44 PM~20377324
> *so everyone knows how ugly the front body mounts are on the impalas , , , , , , , , , , , , , , i think you can guess whats next haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to take a pic of how i did a cage nut , but i havnt done the drivers side yet due to needed 3 carrage bolts and the hardware was / is closed at 7 when i started working on it again , will take pics of it when i do drivers side tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had this area where it had 3 sunken ribs also , so i made a plate to fill that area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i welded all factory seams solid so there should be no cracking in body filler when the hydro action occures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most has been grinded and cant really see much progress in pics between grinding so i didnt take any
> *



Nice work homie working on that firewall!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2011, 04:33 AM~20379296
> *glad to see this ride back on track
> 
> Are you gonna hide the brake system also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 08:54 PM~20369916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice work! Skim looks like ur going to need 2 trailers for the Vegas show this year


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2011, 06:33 AM~20379296
> *glad to see this ride back on track
> 
> Are you gonna hide the brake system also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://scottshotrods.com/UNDERDASHPEDALASSEMBLY.ASP


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20378024
> *haha its the SHIT alright , it sucked welding every seam on the entire firewall , its just like anyother sheet metal , it can warp VERY easy , that why it took so long doing the firewall
> but then again i only started on it sat. and worked on it last night and tonight , so if you think about it it really didnt take that long to do it CORRECT
> *


Yep, I will hit one spot, let it cool..hit another farther away etc...or else that shit will warp.. It's comin out real nice [email protected]!


----------



## willskie187

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 20 2011, 08:24 AM~20379844
> *Very Nice work! Skim looks like ur going to need 2 trailers for the Vegas show this year
> *


shit more like a transporter


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 20 2011, 05:33 AM~20379296
> *glad to see this ride back on track
> 
> Are you gonna hide the brake system also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


]

whooaaaaaaaa wwhhooooooaaaaa i need more info on this! hot rod brake style under the floor pan?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 20 2011, 12:10 PM~20381233
> *]
> 
> whooaaaaaaaa wwhhooooooaaaaa i need more info on this!  hot rod brake style under the floor pan?
> *


That or I beat a style that hides under the dash sideways. Seen that on a couple hot rods pretty slick.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 20 2011, 08:10 PM~20381233
> *]
> 
> whooaaaaaaaa wwhhooooooaaaaa i need more info on this!  hot rod brake style under the floor pan?
> *


Just a remote mounted master cylinder, you can mount it basically anywhere. Pretty common thing when you, for example, put a big engine in a too small engine bay :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 20 2011, 12:12 AM~20378285
> *you allready know this answer phool ,
> if you forgot , , , , , , , , , , , yes i do , there was some guys in mich. that has a 61 rag and a 65 rag that was in talks about traveling but couldnt get everything worked out at that time
> *


Grinch I have a 61 Bubble Top who is looking for a shop to get worked on! I sent you a PM with my info give me a call. 

Sorry to Jack your Thread SKIM, But your car is coming along Nicely. You have the Right man on the job..


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 20 2011, 08:57 AM~20380012-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://scottshotrods.com/UNDERDASHPEDALASSEMBLY.ASP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 12:10 PM~20381233
> *]
> 
> whooaaaaaaaa wwhhooooooaaaaa i need more info on this!  hot rod brake style under the floor pan?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG RED_@Apr 20 2011, 12:13 PM~20381260
> *That or I beat a style that hides under the dash sideways. Seen that on a couple hot rods pretty slick.
> *


SIX1RAG was on the ball. Click link neat shit.Not a huge fan as I would hate to have a break fluid spill in my interior.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Apr 20 2011, 10:13 AM~20381267
> *Grinch I have a 61 Bubble Top who is looking for a shop to get worked on! I sent you a PM with my info give me a call.
> 
> Sorry to Jack your Thread SKIM, But your car is coming along Nicely. You have the Right man on the job..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 20 2011, 02:16 PM~20381298
> *SIX1RAG was on the ball. Click link neat shit.Not a huge fan as I would hate to have a break fluid spill in my interior.
> *


you have a valid point there


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 20 2011, 12:16 PM~20381298
> *SIX1RAG was on the ball. Click link neat shit.Not a huge fan as I would hate to have a break fluid spill in my interior.
> *


IF YOU BRAKE FLUID SPILLING ON YOUR INTERIOR YOU GOT BIGGER PROBLEMS THAN THAT. :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 20 2011, 10:16 AM~20381298
> *SIX1RAG was on the ball. Click link neat shit.Not a huge fan as I would hate to have a break fluid spill in my interior.
> *


A remote resevoir will fix that problem :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 20 2011, 03:30 PM~20382190
> *A remote resevoir will fix that problem :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice mod, dont see it alot on lowriders


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Apr 20 2011, 01:13 PM~20381267
> *Grinch I have a 61 Bubble Top who is looking for a shop to get worked on! I sent you a PM with my info give me a call.
> 
> Sorry to Jack your Thread SKIM, But your car is coming along Nicely. You have the Right man on the job..
> *


i got your info will give you a call in a bit


----------



## rag61




----------



## vengence

grinch you are doin this car justice well earned,hell bent in great hands and skim you gonna need to get a cdl and a transporter here soon with how many badass rides you comin out with :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 20 2011, 03:30 PM~20382190
> *A remote resevoir will fix that problem :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 20 2011, 02:30 PM~20382190
> *A remote resevoir will fix that problem :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sup LOC


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Comming along good


----------



## 20 Minutes




----------



## AGUILAR3

Subscribed :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 20 2011, 01:04 PM~20381661-->
> 
> 
> 
> you have a valid point there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one I have seen the guy that put it in was a metal worker and made a catch pan that was big enough to hold a fare amount of spillage and was easily removed for clean up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2011, 02:15 PM~20382095
> *IF YOU BRAKE FLUID SPILLING ON YOUR INTERIOR YOU GOT BIGGER PROBLEMS THAN THAT. :0
> *


Ain't that the fucking truth hno: But I was more worried when you where trying to service it or when on like on Chevys I've found the breaks all work fine but the owner of the car notices that the fluid level goes down a lil bit and keeps topping it up only to find the master has been leaking out the back into the booster


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## 8t4mc

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

more updates coming


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 12:11 PM~20388499
> *more updates coming
> *


pics or it didnt happen.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 AM~20388633
> *pics or it didnt happen.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:drama:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 08:11 AM~20388499
> *more updates coming
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 21 2011, 01:08 PM~20388872
> *:drama:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 10:11 AM~20388499
> *more updates coming
> *


hno:


----------



## Skim

while hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62





































i will post those pics in this topic


----------



## sandiegohat

This topic makes me want to move to texas!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 11:14 AM~20389655
> *while  hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post those pics in this topic
> *


 :wow:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 11:14 AM~20389655
> *while  hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post those pics in this topic
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@Apr 21 2011, 11:17 AM~20389667
> *This topic makes me want to move to texas!
> *


I was just thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210

hno: :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

:wow: :rant: :run: :drama:

Arial pics from your truck skim??


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 03:14 PM~20389655
> *while  hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post those pics in this topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 02:14 PM~20389655
> *while  hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post those pics in this topic
> *


Dam SKIM a 61 Being Built, starting a 62, I see a 63, and you got a Bad Azz 64. Your killing them!


----------



## miguel62

Dang skim a 62 rag now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN IT MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:     :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 02:14 PM~20389655
> *while  hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post those pics in this topic
> *


 :uh: :uh: this phool tryin to jack MY topic now :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i see you got some parts , and you could have at least removed that ragedy ass seat hahahaha , 


i got some pics marinating for this topic :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

"Assed out"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2011, 07:14 PM~20392236
> *:uh:  :uh: this phool tryin to jack MY topic now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i see you got some parts , and you could have at least removed that ragedy ass seat hahahaha ,
> i got some pics marinating for this topic  :biggrin:
> *


 quit holding out hill billy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20392236
> *:uh:  :uh: this phool tryin to jack MY topic now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i see you got some parts , and you could have at least removed that ragedy ass seat hahahaha ,
> i got some pics marinating for this topic  :biggrin:
> *


NO...RAGGEDY ASS is my rag! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 09:54 PM~20393010
> *quit holding out hill billy :biggrin:
> *


sure , so if anyone was wondering how we was going to get the front mounts tight here was the fix , i welded a nut to a good size washer , then installed the body bolt from below and then welded the washer to the mount , there is enough play in the bolt and bushing area to work with 
























then welded a plate over the entire thing , only thing i did as a saftey or precaution was did not weld it at the bottom for a few diff reasons , 1 let any water or moisture out if any got in , 2 if so happens the nut breaks loose for any reason it can still be accessed with a wrench :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2011, 08:29 PM~20393792
> *sure , so if anyone was wondering how we was going to get the front mounts tight here was the fix , i welded a nut to a good size washer , then installed the body bolt from below and then welded the washer to the mount , there is enough play in the bolt and bushing area to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then welded a plate over the entire thing , only thing i did as a saftey or precaution was did not weld it at the bottom for a few diff reasons , 1 let any water or moisture out if any got in , 2 if so happens the nut breaks loose for any reason it can still be accessed with a wrench  :biggrin:
> *


Somebody is gettin down :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH

try this again ,








first coat of body filler installed on dr side , pass side has been pulled 2 times as you can see there is metal showing through so its not that much filler 
















next pics i tried to take of the small buldge i installed in the firewall , point being that had to be there for wiper transmission clearance , 
















































again its only roughed in , should pull it with glaze putty and have in primmer next time you see it 
last pic for tonight ,


----------



## the GRINCH

i lied , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




guess whats nexxxxxxxxxxt haha


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2011, 10:51 PM~20394020
> *i lied ,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> guess whats nexxxxxxxxxxt haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## infamous704

:h5:


----------



## switches and thangs

:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

dam.... nice detail pics....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 20 2011, 12:44 AM~20378501
> *THE GRINCH IS HEAVEN SENT FOR HELL BENT.....
> *


*I WILL SAY IT AGAIN.......HEAVEN SENT....

.I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.... WE GONNA HAVE TO POP SOME CHAMPAGNE*


----------



## JOHNER

Hell of a thread man!!!!!! luvet :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Firefly, waffles,* SIX1RAG*



you should be werking on a rag :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 AM~20395373
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Firefly, waffles, SIX1RAG
> you should be werking on a rag  :biggrin:
> *


this guy :biggrin: 


whats goin on Grinch


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 22 2011, 07:43 AM~20395282
> *I WILL SAY IT AGAIN.......HEAVEN SENT....
> 
> .I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.... WE GONNA HAVE TO POP SOME CHAMPAGNE
> *


oh yeah, someday in vegas


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2011, 02:14 PM~20389655
> *while  hes doing that, im about to start on the metal work on my 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post those pics in this topic
> *



RagTOp SKim... :0


----------



## miguel62

i think your inbox is full skim ...trying to get some parts from you


----------



## sandiegohat

Some body call Joe Ray at LRM so he can have his boys ready for the photo shoot!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 09:58 AM~20395619
> *oh yeah, someday in vegas
> *


im driving this bish coast to coast THIS year for vegas , so tell erbody else thats going to be werking on it to get it together :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@Apr 22 2011, 11:20 AM~20396032
> *Some body call Joe Ray at LRM so he can have his boys ready for the photo shoot!
> *


  no need for that , i got it covered , i stay in contact with a few all the time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 22 2011, 10:34 AM~20396104
> *im driving this bish coast to coast THIS year for vegas , so tell erbody else thats going to be werking on it to get it together  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the GRINCH

more :biggrin: 
























allmost ready for primmer 
















jeremy puttin in work on bent , he is great on body shaping and finishing touches , he not a big fan of sheet metal work


----------



## the GRINCH

a little more fine tunning 








ready for some high build :0 
















first coat of high build 
































in the above pic , you can see the only holes in the firewall now are for the mastercylinder and steering column , i also welded in studs for the lower steering column plate , originally the studs was coming through firewall and had nuts on exterior firewall


----------



## the GRINCH

more of primmer pics 
































































1st coat of high build primmer and its nsuper close for paint , metal work and body work allmost to the T :0


----------



## Mr Gee

******** doin the damn thing! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

AMAZING WORK!!!!! :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 22 2011, 06:02 PM~20398039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ******** doin the damn thing!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: gee got some ******* pointers a few months back
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@Apr 22 2011, 06:22 PM~20398116
> *AMAZING WORK!!!!! :0
> *


thanks CHUCC , hows your car coming


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## AMB1800

looking good homies! glad to see some serious people are taking care of it now, can't wait to see this car done, been folowing this build since the early beginning


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Apr 22 2011, 03:41 PM~20398222-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks CHUCC , hows your car coming
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its going good, but if i keep coming to this topic and seeing ur work, i might have to go back to the drawing board :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 04:09 PM~20398386
> *:0
> *


You have got to be excited with all this progress. Especially after all the ordeal with the other shop.


----------



## vengence

Damn u kickin ass,hell bent is movin along well


----------



## the GRINCH

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: infamous704



what up yo yo , phuckin bish :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

That is some thick primmer..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 22 2011, 08:03 PM~20398933
> *That is some thick primmer..
> *


slick sand spray polyester high build


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 22 2011, 06:19 PM~20398438
> *You have got to be excited with all this progress. Especially after all the ordeal with the other shop.
> *


A costly mistake


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 22 2011, 03:57 PM~20398006
> *more of primmer pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st coat of high build primmer and its nsuper close for paint , metal work and body work allmost to the T  :0
> *


GO DAVID GO!!! looking good bro i need to ride up there and see whats realy going in NC!!!!!!


----------



## block5

GLAD TO SEE YOU OVERCAME ALL THAT BULLSHIT YOU WENT THROUGH AND ARE HEADED IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION


----------



## the GRINCH

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RdnLow63, BThompsonTX



whats up brian , congrats on the shop , hope all is doing well :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:sprint: :run: holy shit thats sick n nice skim :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2011, 01:10 AM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sweet tony.


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20399027
> *slick sand spray polyester high build
> *


So this takes the place of regular 2k primer?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 23 2011, 08:39 AM~20401636
> *So this takes the place of regular 2k primer?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH

pics i didnt load last night


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good david.


----------



## teal62impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 11:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's lookin good, you doin big things right now :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave "Hell Bent" is coming along nicely!! Love the work!

Skim the 4 is looking good with those Patterns can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## regal ryda

What up Skimster


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking Good Grinch and Skim!!! Nice to see that NC Touch on Hell Bent !!! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

if you dont stop building all these nice cars im gonna have to start hating on ya 


:happysad:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 11:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2011, 12:10 AM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats bad ass Mr Skim!!!.......Lovin that body mount idea on the 61 too :wow:


----------



## knightowl480

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 06:24 AM~20371791
> *no murals but I plan to have Kandy N Chrome (pablo) pattern the firewall and dash. we figured we should also shave the speaker vents on top of the dashboard too if we plan to do that.
> *



:wow: 

LETS DO THISSS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 24 2011, 12:06 AM~20406567
> *:wow:
> 
> LETS DO THISSS  :biggrin:
> *


awww chit here comes the gun man :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:inout:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 24 2011, 01:06 AM~20406567
> *:wow:
> 
> LETS DO THISSS  :biggrin:
> *


fool finally got internet connection. he been staying at my house a month with no internet. :0


----------



## 68rida

Both rides looking good bro... you gonna bring " white trash " to Tulsa this year? Happy Easter!


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup: sounds like things comin along


----------



## Detour64

very nice work skim....


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 24 2011, 02:06 AM~20406567
> *:wow:
> 
> LETS DO THISSS  :biggrin:
> *


wouldnt be your first trip to nc :biggrin: 


i got some supplies for you allready , flake , pearls , intercoat clear 


you gonna hit the ground running when you get to my place :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

blocked the firewall and it came out NICE , didnt take but 2 pics as you cant hardly tell anything froim it , will post pics when major chit gets did :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61" 123» 394 
ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME....... 15,732 Skim * 780,450* 
Today, 08:46 PM
Last post by: the GRINCH 


see how fast this number grows :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 24 2011, 07:46 PM~20411006
> *blocked the firewall and it came out NICE , didnt take but 2 pics as you cant hardly tell anything froim it , will post pics when major chit gets did  :biggrin:
> *


straight ass firewall with that damn trim tag that looks like a piece of bacon :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2011, 10:57 PM~20411677
> *straight ass firewall with that damn trim tag that looks like a piece of bacon :0
> *


Mmm... Bacon!! :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2011, 09:57 PM~20411677
> *straight ass firewall with that damn trim tag that looks like a piece of bacon :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so you want me to make them match ? ? ? ? ? ? you want straight trim tag , or wavy azz firewall ? ? ? ? i can grind that back down or block with a da sander :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

59 NOMAD 'JURASSIC SHARK' LS-6 FUEL INJECTED
61 RAG 'HELL BENT' 6.2 LS FUEL INJECTED
62 RAG 'ASSED OUT'
63 RAG 'LEFT FOR DEAD'
64 RAG 'WHITE TRASH' 5.7 FUEL INJECTED



better scoop up a 58 and a 60 ASAP :cheesy:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW that really looks nice! Can he come up to Wa state to do my car? Hook it up skim.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 24 2011, 11:05 PM~20411754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so you want me to make them match ? ? ? ? ? ?  you want straight trim tag , or wavy azz firewall ? ? ? ?  i can grind that back down or block with a da sander  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 24 2011, 11:17 PM~20412845
> *WOW that really looks nice!  Can he come up to Wa state to do my car? Hook it up skim.
> *


if you are serious i can make that happen


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2011, 12:10 AM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow that is sick!


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 24 2011, 10:17 PM~20412845
> *WOW that really looks nice!  Can he come up to Wa state to do my car? Hook it up skim.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh wee
> 
> love the large drops!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400235
> *lil look at the patterns on white trash. not finished but im sure you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AW MAN U GOIN IN LIKE THA SWAT TEAM ON THEM PATTERNS GUD LOOKN :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20418534
> *AW MAN U GOIN IN LIKE THA SWAT TEAM ON THEM PATTERNS GUD LOOKN :thumbsup:
> *


im about to post more pattern pics in a few.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 07:11 PM~20418638
> *im about to post more pattern pics in a few.
> *


THATS WASSUP DONT HURT EM TOO BAD LET US LIL GUYS CATCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 09:11 PM~20418638
> *im about to post more pattern pics in a few.
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good tony


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 06:11 PM~20418638
> *im about to post more pattern pics in a few.
> *


----------



## Skim

shitty ass camera


----------



## Skim

not done but getting there


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

oooooooh SHIT!!!


----------



## Skim

kandy n krum


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I REALLY DONT LIKE U NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Apr 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20419806
> *I REALLY DONT LIKE U NOW!!!!!!!!
> *


ok no more mimis breakfast when we roll thru the ATL again :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

OK OK..................... dont forget my water.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

send my sons book bacc


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 10:58 PM~20419715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shitty ass camera
> *


Why don't you go start your own TOPIC somewhere else Buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 08:58 PM~20419715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shitty ass camera
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: fukkkk thats dope!!


----------



## Skim

Thanks. He gets down. Yall should check out his topic in Post Your Rides if you havent seen it already. Hes done some sick ass cars already. best part is hes willing to travel.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588532

this is the one that got me hooked on his work



















hes been staying at my house for a month now painting I told him he might as well move to Texas. He aint buying it.  :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

those patterns look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 25 2011, 10:58 PM~20420258
> *those patterns look sick  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks James. Cant wait to hook up the 61 someday


----------



## KERRBSS

White trash is looking real sexy Tony


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 26 2011, 04:07 AM~20421405
> *White trash is looking real sexy Tony
> *


thanks. should be done only left to clear by tonight.


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 08:40 AM~20421849
> *thanks. should be done only left to clear by tonight.
> *


awwww shit...... you gonna have people jocking it at pate if you take it. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

Dewing big thangz as allways!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Skim might have to change the name now to "Not So White Trash" or "White Trash Graduate"


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 26 2011, 10:43 AM~20422152
> *Skim might have to change the name now to "Not So White Trash" or "White Trash Graduate"
> *


"High Class White Trash"


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 26 2011, 12:16 PM~20422663
> *"High Class White Trash"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

FUCK Bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

White trash almost look silver, are you repainting the whole car or is it just the pics? 

Anyway, Hell bent and White trash is looking bad ass!


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

DAAAAAAAAAMN LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

that bitch lookin sexy as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

Lay It Low Topic of the Year

And the nominees are....

A. 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61" by SKIM
B. 
C. 
D. 

The Lay It Low members can fill in the rest.

This topic is probably the only topic on layitlow that I make it a point to follow. I don't post much on here, but I do read this regularly. Great topic! I think alot of people have learned alot from this build. The drama of the highs and lows. The how to do this and that, has helped many people gain an understanding of how much time and money it takes to build a frame off. I'm happy for you that you are pressing forward with the build and staying on it. Keep up the good work! We will all be anxiously awaiting to see the progress.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 08:58 PM~20419715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shitty ass camera
> *


:wow: damn tony you gonna leave the competition so far behind you they gonna want another feature each year you keep that up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

atl needs him next!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 06:05 AM~20413694
> *if you are serious i can make that happen
> *


For sure hook it up bro I'll pm u with details


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 09:01 PM~20419746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done but getting there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 26 2011, 09:04 PM~20428089
> *For sure hook it up bro I'll pm u with details
> *


now thats good to hear


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20428531
> *now thats good to hear
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 26 2011, 09:48 PM~20428588
> *
> *


:wave: i see you bout to do big things in the nw homie :biggrin:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Here you go skim...........Black canvas ready for patterns lets do this.......


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 26 2011, 10:00 PM~20428727
> *Here you go skim...........Black canvas  ready for patterns  lets do this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see them wires for the deuce :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

Dood is good at laying them patterns


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 27 2011, 04:26 AM~20429791
> *Dood is good at laying them patterns
> *


I DON'T THINK WE ARE GONNA LET HIM LEAVE.....WE MIGHT JUST KEEP HIM HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20432106
> *I DON'T THINK WE ARE GONNA LET HIM LEAVE.....WE MIGHT JUST KEEP HIM HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2011, 01:53 PM~20432106
> *I DON'T THINK WE ARE GONNA LET HIM LEAVE.....WE MIGHT JUST KEEP HIM HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> *


I heard it's nice out there this time of year


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 27 2011, 12:55 PM~20432115
> *I heard it's nice out there this time of year
> *


IF YOU CAN GET PAST THE THUNDERSTORMS


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2011, 02:09 PM~20432198
> *IF YOU CAN GET PAST THE THUNDERSTORMS
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2011, 03:09 PM~20432198
> *IF YOU CAN GET PAST THE THUNDERSTORMS
> *


everywhere is getting hit right now, I think we're on like our 7th or 8th day of that shit.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20432339
> *everywhere is getting hit right now, I think we're on like our 7th or 8th day of that shit.
> *


x2.. it rains here for like 5 mins then stops. Tomorrow is suppose to be hno: then it won't rain for months (VA)


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 27 2011, 01:36 PM~20432362
> *x2.. it rains here for like 5 mins then stops. Tomorrow is suppose to be hno: then it won't rain for months (VA)
> *


It's all the Japanese radiation!!


----------



## TWEEDY

its good to see this thing moving along nicely!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 22 2011, 03:41 PM~20398222
> *:biggrin:  gee got some ******* pointers a few months back
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20432339
> *everywhere is getting hit right now, I think we're on like our 7th or 8th day of that shit.
> *


wont rain here my lawn water bill is sky high


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2011, 04:03 PM~20433619
> *wont rain here my lawn water bill is sky high
> *


id gladly trade you,ill take your dry weather you can have all our rain :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 27 2011, 04:05 PM~20433635
> *id gladly trade you,ill take your dry weather you can have all our rain :biggrin:
> *


hell naw yall get way too much...I see why its called the evergreen state now all it do is rain :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2011, 12:53 PM~20432106
> *I DON'T THINK WE ARE GONNA LET HIM LEAVE.....WE MIGHT JUST KEEP HIM HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> *












 white trash meets Kandy N Chrome


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 10:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 26 2011, 04:42 PM~20425172
> *Lay It Low Topic of the Year
> 
> And the nominees are....
> 
> A. 61 RAGTOP "HELL BENT 61" by SKIM
> B.
> C.
> D.
> 
> The Lay It Low members can fill in the rest.
> 
> This topic is probably the only topic on layitlow that I make it a point to follow. I don't post much on here, but I do read this regularly. Great topic! I think alot of people have learned alot from this build. The drama of the highs and lows. The how to do this and that, has helped many people gain an understanding of how much time and money it takes to build a frame off. I'm happy for you that you are pressing forward with the build and staying on it. Keep up the good work! We will all be anxiously awaiting to see the progress.
> *


man really that means a lot, because this topic has been very important for me for so many different reasons. This topic at times has made me so damn excited to being so damn miserable. It brought me back from mourning the loss of my dad a few years ago. It allowed me to accomplish something that I never thought I had in me and that was to weld this thing together, learn how to tackle rust and metal work. Its been a crazy roller coaster ride but this car will see Vegas one day and it knows it. I still have a ways to go before that happens so in the mean time I dont mind sharing all my pics, stories, far off travels, old car finds and BS right here.


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the work cant wait to do mine


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holdup mayne


----------



## FiveNine619

looks bad ass skim!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

hey i picked up an oval window today at a scrap yard its an automotive window but i have no idea what for maybe a bug think if i posted it you could tell?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 27 2011, 11:27 PM~20436994
> *hey i picked up an oval window today at a scrap yard    its an automotive window but i have no idea what for    maybe a bug    think if i posted it you could tell?
> *


post it up chuck


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 11:30 PM~20437028
> *post it up chuck
> *


tomorrow im gonna go to bed tired 


you get your skirts and shit back?


----------



## Skim

So today we went to the swap meet and KANDY N CHROME came out the proud owner of a solid little 64 SS. thats how we do it in Texas. The hook up :biggrin: A really nice solid 64. He got something to take back home to L.A. as a souvenir of his stay in Texas :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

i changed my mind 


its little and dirtier then shit











thats a 10 box for reference i guess 

anyone know what it fits? just curious


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 27 2011, 11:38 PM~20437088
> *i changed my mind
> its little and dirtier then shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a 10 box  for reference i guess
> 
> anyone know what it fits?  just curious
> *


its flat so its not VW, could be the rear cab glass for utility type box van.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 11:40 PM~20437100
> *its flat so its not VW, could be the rear cab glass for utility type box van.
> *


its old glass whatever it is seems to be close to the construction of my 50 glass


:dunno: it was buried in the mud under a bunch of 1 inch square solid iron i was picking through.


----------



## Skim

swap meet was pretty good today


----------



## benz88

Damn Skim, I always look forward to checking this multiple times a day and seeing progress, Hell I spend more time in here then working on my own shit. ahahha.


----------



## Wizzard

Thats the moneyshot right there, damn that car is clean!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 27 2011, 01:39 PM~20432769
> *It's all the Japanese radiation!!
> *


could be :happysad: 

:thumbsup: SKIM


----------



## KERRBSS

:cheesy: :fool2:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 11:19 PM~20435726
> *man really that means a lot,  because this topic has been very important for me for so many different reasons. This topic at times has made me so damn excited to being so damn miserable. It brought me back from mourning the loss of my dad a few years ago. It allowed me to accomplish something that I never thought I had in me and that was to weld this thing together, learn how to tackle rust and metal work. Its been a crazy roller coaster ride but this car will see Vegas one day and it knows it. I still have a ways to go before that happens so in the mean time I dont mind sharing all my pics, stories, far off travels, old car finds and BS right here.
> *


what's up with that 64 rag in your yard on the deuce rag pics?


----------



## drasticbean

We all thank you for sharing. 
You have made friendships cause of lay it low. We are all here behind you and your build 100%.... 
See you and HELL BENT in Vegas one day. !!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 27 2011, 09:19 PM~20435726-->
> 
> 
> 
> man really that means a lot,  because this topic has been very important for me for so many different reasons. This topic at times has made me so damn excited to being so damn miserable. It brought me back from mourning the loss of my dad a few years ago. It allowed me to accomplish something that I never thought I had in me and that was to weld this thing together, learn how to tackle rust and metal work. Its been a crazy roller coaster ride but this car will see Vegas one day and it knows it. I still have a ways to go before that happens so in the mean time I dont mind sharing all my pics, stories, far off travels, old car finds and BS right here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up the great work Tony.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wizzard_@Apr 28 2011, 01:09 AM~20437570
> *Thats the moneyshot right there, damn that car is clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looking Good Skim!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 28 2011, 12:34 AM~20437055-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today we went to the swap meet and KANDY N CHROME came out the proud owner of a solid little 64 SS. thats how we do it in Texas. The hook up :biggrin:  A really nice solid 64. He got something to take back home to L.A. as a souvenir of his stay in Texas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 28 2011, 01:05 AM~20437273
> *swap meet was pretty good today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Finds. I will head out there Saturday or Sunday


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2011, 07:55 AM~20438491
> *Nice Finds. I will head out there Saturday or Sunday
> *



good deal pablo!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 28 2011, 03:59 AM~20438130
> *what's up with that 64 rag in your yard on the deuce rag pics?*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

To give a heads up on how the all-metal worked out, it is harder to sand then the mud, as soon as it was just starting to get hard i hit it with 40 grit on an airboard sander it didnt take that long to smooth it all out. hope that helps


----------



## graham

that 64 SS at the swap meet looks like a real nice start


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2011, 04:15 PM~20433701
> *hell naw yall get way too much...I see why its called the evergreen state now all it do is rain :biggrin:
> *


aight then i dont wanna hear no more whinin bout rain then :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

tony your 64 has come out even more sick major thumbsup to you and pablo (kandy n chrome) for puttin it down on white trash n makin great even better


hell bent is and always will be inspiration to many of us and its good getting to know you through your builds and adventures,from one build to another its always good progress we see,from swap meets to travels you always show the good finds and give hope for some. 

keep up the good work homie and when hell bent sees vegas you better have a mop ready for all the drool that will be pooling up near your ride.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 10:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks sick Skim!!!! 

Where gonna have to have that homie come out to FL for a few weeks to do a few cars!! :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 28 2011, 12:20 PM~20440379
> *That looks sick Skim!!!!
> 
> Where gonna have to have that homie come out to FL for a few weeks to do a few cars!! :cheesy:
> *


after his tour of the northwest :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!!


----------



## xavierthexman

What up SKIM!


----------



## KERRBSS

3 builds, 1 topic! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 28 2011, 06:14 AM~20438165
> *We all thank you for sharing.
> You have made friendships cause of lay it low. We are all here behind you and your build 100%....
> See you and HELL BENT in Vegas one day. !!!!
> *


X61.


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 28 2011, 06:59 AM~20438130
> *what's up with that 64 rag in your yard on the deuce rag pics?
> *




Its just your mind playing tricks on you. There is no white 64 rag under a blue tarp in that pic. Tony just has so many damn ragtops laying around when you see his pics your mind just assumes he has a 61,62,63 and 2 64's in the works...... :wow:


----------



## 815moto

> swap meet was pretty good today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You robbed dude without a gun!! Actually he robbed himself.


----------



## vengence

> swap meet was pretty good today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You robbed dude without a gun!! Actually he robbed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> no shit :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Apr 28 2011, 11:41 PM~20445234
> *Its just your mind playing tricks on you. There is no white 64 rag under a blue tarp in that pic. Tony just has so many damn ragtops laying around when you see his pics your mind just assumes he has a 61,62,63 and 2 64's in the works......  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by USF '63+Apr 29 2011, 01:41 AM~20445234-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its just your mind playing tricks on you. There is no white 64 rag under a blue tarp in that pic. Tony just has so many damn ragtops laying around when you see his pics your mind just assumes he has a 61,62,63 and 2 64's in the works......  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 29 2011, 11:28 AM~20446962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that must be it!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 29 2011, 11:57 AM~20447761
> *that must be it!
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20435528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white trash meets Kandy N Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn! The patterns are badass Skim. Def setting the bar high. Keep it up !


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2011, 10:50 AM~20439837
> *aight then i dont wanna hear no more whinin bout rain then :thumbsup:
> *


fair enough :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 29 2011, 11:23 AM~20447899
> *:shhh:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2011, 01:57 PM~20448443
> *Damn! The patterns are badass Skim. Def setting the bar high. Keep it up !
> *


thanks homie but i ain't the only one with his work out here :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704




----------



## the GRINCH

ok its been about a week since i posted pics or progress on hell bent , reason being same as tony , when your blocking body work cant really see anything , 
so the firewall has been blocked 1 time and is ready for prime for paint , it was super close before prime and after blocking it reinsured it was straight ( with a piece of bacon attached)

























then we had this little area , :biggrin: 








bye bye vents and speaker hole :biggrin: 








with the new piece cut and ready to install its time to weld


----------



## LaidbackLuis

NICE :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH

all welded up solid , ready to grind 
















yea i wear gloves the entire time , when you got tatts you dont want to mess them up 








my motivation :biggrin: 










for sale , slightly used speaker grille from a 61 vert , will fit other years ( keywords 1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964 impala belair biscayne wagon street rod hotrod ratrod ) any reasonable offer will not be refused :biggrin: 


















so then it was time for a grinch coat of glaze putty , i prefer grinch coat instead of skim coat since im the one doing it :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:worship: :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 05:59 PM~20449875
> *for sale , slightly used speaker grille from a 61 vert , will fit other years ( keywords 1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964 impala belair biscayne wagon street rod hotrod ratrod ) any reasonable offer will not be refused  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trade for a 12 pack of Sun Drop ?


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

weld that speaker grill into the floor pan so i can piss out of it while on long trips :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2011, 06:10 PM~20449945
> *weld that speaker grill into the floor pan so i can piss out of it while on long trips :0
> *


N.O.S Piss Grill :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 07:07 PM~20449919
> *Trade for a 12 pack of Sun Drop ?
> *


gotta do better than that , the sundrop truck comes to my shop now , everyweek :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 06:11 PM~20449953
> *gotta do better than that , the sundrop truck comes to my shop now , everyweek  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 08:11 PM~20449953
> *gotta do better than that , the sundrop truck comes to my shop now , everyweek  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## the GRINCH

all taped up ready for prime 








and here is the primmer 








































grille be gone 

















thats all folks , tune in next time for another episode of hell bent makeover continues :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2011, 08:10 PM~20449945
> *weld that speaker grill into the floor pan so i can piss out of it while on long trips :0
> *


 :0 ..... :wow:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2011, 04:10 PM~20449945
> *weld that speaker grill into the floor pan so i can piss out of it while on long trips :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2011, 07:10 PM~20449945
> *weld that speaker grill into the floor pan so i can piss out of it while on long trips :0
> *


imma weld one on each side in the front then since WE going on long road trips , i damn sure not gonna use your piss vent :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



where them white trash pics , of the newest addition of kandy n krum 
i mean shit i cant even get spy pics atleast


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 29 2011, 07:19 PM~20450004
> * :0  :0
> *


 giving you any ideas or thoughts yet CHUCC :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

I like I like


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 07:15 PM~20449981
> *all taped up ready for prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the primmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grille be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all folks , tune in next time for another episode of hell bent makeover continues  :biggrin:
> *


dam this show is getting better each episode. Dave keep up the great work! Skim got the right man for the job.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

DAMN!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 04:48 AM~20420172
> *Thanks. He gets down. Yall should check out his topic in Post Your Rides,and Paint and Body if you havent seen it already. Hes done some sick ass cars already.  best part is hes willing to travel.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588532
> 
> this is the one that got me hooked on his work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes been staying at my house for a month now painting I told him he might as well move to Texas. He aint buying it.   :biggrin:
> *


this is the one that made you all book him.


----------



## the GRINCH

you need to finally water sand and buff it , it looks like its a little dull , or maybe wax it , since you still havent done that either , 


i can barely see a reflection


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

very nice!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

hey skim have you figured out where your gonna bring your wiring harness through the firewall for ls motor? might wanna drill it before you paint it. looking good though


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 29 2011, 10:02 PM~20451361
> *hey skim have you figured out where your gonna bring your wiring harness through the firewall for ls motor? might wanna drill it before you paint it. looking good though
> *


thanks brent, your set up is the shit! he relocated it behind the fender kinda like chucc's 62 rag


----------



## vengence

damn tony you tryin to bring home a semi load of trophies from vegas this year? :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


david keep up the good work each episode is more and more addicting :biggrin: :thumbsup: tony did get the right man for the job


----------



## drasticbean

:0


----------



## mrchavez

love chkn out this topic...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 30 2011, 08:07 AM~20453461
> *love chkn out this topic...
> *


x2


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 29 2011, 11:02 PM~20451361
> *hey skim have you figured out where your gonna bring your wiring harness through the firewall for ls motor? might wanna drill it before you paint it. looking good though
> *


yea allready got that covered , along with a few other mods , a few new things lowriders dont do


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 30 2011, 11:30 AM~20453796
> *yea allready got that covered , along with a few other mods , a few new things lowriders dont do
> *


 :wave: Pics Please


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 10:16 PM~20451079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to finally water sand and buff it , it looks like its a little dull , or maybe wax it , since you still havent done that either ,
> i can barely see a reflection
> *


Now that I look at it your right Grinch, It's look all messed up! I'll pm you my address Skim just send me the car and the title you don't have to deal with it anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 30 2011, 12:49 PM~20454338
> *Now that I look at it your right Grinch, It's look all messed up! I'll pm you my address Skim just send me the car and the title you don't have to deal with it anymore. :biggrin:
> *


THIS FOOL LOL!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 PM~20451079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to finally water sand and buff it , it looks like its a little dull , or maybe wax it , since you still havent done that either ,
> i can barely see a reflection
> *


it still has to get watersanded before palmer is going to do pinstripes on tuesday then it gets buried in more clear.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2011, 04:24 PM~20454914
> *it still has to get watersanded before palmer is going to do pinstripes on tuesday then it gets buried in more clear.
> *


im talking about the rest of the car , all tha white :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

seen white trash today....  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detour64

im loving the additions to white trash....doesnt matter if its black or white.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 04:27 PM~20450027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giving you any ideas or thoughts yet CHUCC  :biggrin:
> *


Yup. Just taking notes :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

still waiting on seeing that sun hit it......


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 05:34 PM~20450064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering how patterns on a white car can be pulled off. came out badass. :0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 06:34 PM~20450064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 any pics of the full car in the sun?? btw patterns came out sick


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 1 2011, 10:42 AM~20458968
> *:0 any pics of the full car in the sun?? btw patterns came out sick
> *


i will but the dash is getting done so it will be a couple days.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2011, 08:46 AM~20458481
> *i was wondering how patterns on a white car can be pulled off.  came out badass.  :0
> *


i know huh, plus they needed to go with the black and white combo. KANDY N CHROME got down. he did some other things too. small subtle touches on the trim line and tinted the front and rear plastic emblems. the pics really don't do justice.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by graham_@May 1 2011, 01:19 AM~20457858
> *still waiting on seeing that sun hit it......
> *


x2  
Looks badass so far, can't wait to see some good pics of it :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 12:55 PM~20459674
> * the pics really don't do justice.
> *


:werd:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2011, 01:00 PM~20459713
> *:werd:
> *


quit holding out u got some good pics


----------



## Maximus1959

So is he going to be your hired hitman for the 61'?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 01:04 PM~20459725
> *quit holding out u got some good pics
> *


 :biggrin: 


all about the details. Trunk emblem outline.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 1 2011, 01:05 PM~20459729
> *So is he going to be your hired hitman for the 61'?
> *


:0 its been in discussion


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

ey skim any part 4 door cars out there anywhere ???


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 12:08 PM~20459751
> *:0 its  been in discussion
> *


Go with blue you have now, and add teal and dark blue kandied patterns. Dark blue top? Just a thought, but it would look real clean. Dude does real nice work.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 1 2011, 03:49 PM~20460130
> *Go with blue you have now, and add teal and dark blue kandied patterns. Dark blue top? Just a thought, but it would look real clean. Dude does real nice work.
> *


top will not be blue , only blue will be *M* blue   


all greens


----------



## the GRINCH

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DrPhilMadeMeDoIt, CADILLAC PIMPN


whats up fellas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 1 2011, 01:34 PM~20459871
> *ey skim any part 4 door cars out there anywhere ???
> *


what years?


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

smoked emblem and flaked out cove trims


----------



## Skim




----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 08:46 PM~20462585
> *smoked emblem and flaked out cove trims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.......................
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

chrome plated these valve covers that davids dad sold me at the swap meet and pablo paint detailed them


----------



## Skim

KANDY N CHROME tearing it up on the dash board


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:yes:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## edward61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20462645
> *KANDY N CHROME tearing it up on the dash board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20462645
> *KANDY N CHROME tearing it up on the dash board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam it looks badass homie :wow:


----------



## Skim




----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 08:50 PM~20462645
> *KANDY N CHROME tearing it up on the dash board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 05:15 PM~20449981
> *all taped up ready for prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the primmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grille be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all folks , tune in next time for another episode of hell bent makeover continues  :biggrin:
> *


I dig how you capped off the front body mounts. I might have to steal that idea! 61 is lookin sweet! Nice to see some good work going into it again!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 1 2011, 09:58 PM~20462765
> *I dig how you capped off the front body mounts. I might have to steal that idea! 61 is lookin sweet! Nice to see some good work going into it again!
> *


 :biggrin: definitely. its been too long.


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 10:07 PM~20462093
> *what years?
> *




lookin for a 64 donor car...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 09:05 PM~20462874
> *:biggrin:  definitely. its been too long.
> *



yeah man! Keep them pics comin! :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:biggrin:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

ALWAYS TOP NOTCH BUILDS...............ONE STEP AHEAD


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 08:50 PM~20462645
> *KANDY N CHROME tearing it up on the dash board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT DASH IS SICK :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 2 2011, 05:41 AM~20464588
> *THAT DASH IS SICK :0
> *


You beat me too it!


----------



## lone star

dam that bitch is lookin proper T. nice ride :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Dash came out cherry :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCity702

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave, Skim is trying to show you up on your topic. Better post some new pics. Lol

But Skim the 4 is looking SICK! Loving the little details. Kandy-N-Krum is laying it down.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

SOME PICS FROM KANDY N KRUM YESTERDAY......




































CHRISTMAS MORING CHEESE'N ASS NICCA


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Skim, this is turning out really nice. I have never been a fan of over the top patterns but this is on a whole nother level. I can appreciate it! Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 2 2011, 09:03 AM~20464870
> *SOME PICS FROM KANDY N KRUM YESTERDAY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTMAS MORING CHEESE'N ASS NICCA
> *


 :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Now I see where Robbie's been spending all his free time. :biggrin: 

Lookin sick Tony... You need to bring WT up here for the cruise so I can see those water drops in person!  

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

64 looken real good, cant wait to see the 61


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 2 2011, 11:09 AM~20465418
> *Now I see where Robbie's been spending all his free time.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: You were just over yesterday. You KNOW I've been putting in werk.


----------



## benz88

Lookin good Skim!


----------



## Infamous James

:wow: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 2 2011, 12:22 PM~20467369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


badassed


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 2 2011, 12:22 PM~20467369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


Finally something cool to look at versus photo shopped Osama Bin Laden pic's. Thank god for paint and creativity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 11:50 PM~20462645
> *KANDY N CHROME tearing it up on the dash board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS KANDY N CHROME & Skim!!!! :worship:


----------



## Skim

thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.

the steering wheel turned out bad ass.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## regal ryda

Pablo's work looks great on there


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 07:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!

DUDE! That looks so insane! It's gonna be so awesome to cruise lookin out over that dash and hood! Unreal!


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 08:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 07:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
DAMN SON,U SURE DID THE DAMN THANG SINCE WHEN I WAS DOWN THEIR.LOOKIN GOOD!!!MIGHT HEAD DOWN THERE AGAIN HERE SOON.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

man my feelings are really HURT!!!!!!!!!!!thanks TONY


----------



## big C

dood whatever happened to gthe ol 59 slomad


----------



## MR.*512*

*badass skim !! *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 2 2011, 08:55 PM~20471007
> *dood whatever happened to gthe ol 59 slomad
> *


trying to get this outta the way so i can have a place in my shop to work on Jurassic, right now the nomads frame is covered in plastic while pablo is doing these cars.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 07:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie I think ill have homie do my 59 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 06:22 AM~20464786
> *Dash came out cherry :thumbsup:
> *


cow patty :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20472134
> *cow patty :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude!! wtf..that looks nasty..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 2 2011, 10:45 PM~20472147
> *dude!! wtf..that looks nasty..
> *


its called a cow patty. They have it at the Mule Barn in Justin where me Sin7, Kandy N Chrome and Brian ate. Its a waffle made out of corn bread smothered in chilli and cheese then topped with jalapeno and onion. Basically its like eating a bowl of chili with cornbread. It just looks like shit.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:53 PM~20472221
> *its called a cow patty. They have it at the Mule Barn in Justin where me Sin7, Kandy N Chrome and Brian ate. Its a waffle made out of corn bread smothered in chilli and cheese then topped with jalapeno and onion. Basically its like eating a bowl of chili with cornbread. It just looks like shit.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 10:53 PM~20472221
> *its called a cow patty. They have it at the Mule Barn in Justin where me Sin7, Kandy N Chrome and Brian ate. Its a waffle made out of corn bread smothered in chilli and cheese then topped with jalapeno and onion. Basically its like eating a bowl of chili with cornbread. It just looks like shit.
> *



You been in krum to long foolio..


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:53 PM~20472221
> *its called a cow patty. They have it at the Mule Barn in Justin where me Sin7, Kandy N Chrome and Brian ate. Its a waffle made out of corn bread smothered in chilli and cheese then topped with jalapeno and onion. Basically its like eating a bowl of chili with cornbread. It just looks like shit.
> *


Sounds great, Minus the white Onion. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:43 PM~20472134
> *cow patty :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














YUP LOOKS THE SAME!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20472134
> *cow patty :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Smelled pretty damn good too....


----------



## JOHNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:05 PM~20470385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! This had to be qouted agian..just awesome!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 08:43 PM~20472134
> *cow patty :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like some good hangover food!! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2011, 01:07 PM~20459746
> *:biggrin:
> all about the details. Trunk emblem outline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well said , and so true!


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2011, 12:43 AM~20472134
> *cow patty :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONLY IN TEXAS.....(pause)...........WAIT ONLY IN KRUM,TEXAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 makes me hungry...i think :happysad:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics, less food


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20471510
> *trying to get this outta the way so i can have a place in my shop to work on Jurassic, right now the nomads frame is covered in plastic while pablo is doing these cars.
> *



:scrutinize: i know he doin white trash but what other car(s) is he doing?



:thumbsup: on all the badass work :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 3 2011, 07:29 PM~20477920
> *:scrutinize: i know he doin white trash but what other car(s) is he doing?
> :thumbsup: on all the badass work :thumbsup:
> *


he did dirtys glasshouse 
jessies towncar
allready done , he got 2 or 3 more to do after white trash gets done , but skim keeps adding more and more shit for him to do lol


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 3 2011, 09:48 PM~20479236
> *he did dirtys glasshouse
> jessies towncar
> allready done , he got 2 or 3 more to do after white trash gets done , but skim keeps adding more and more shit for him to do lol
> *



DAMN!!! Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2011, 03:05 AM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick Skim!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20479236
> *he did dirtys glasshouse
> jessies towncar
> allready done , he got 2 or 3 more to do after white trash gets done , but skim keeps adding more and more shit for him to do lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## USF '63

800 pages........
:run:


----------



## Skim

damn me brian and kandy N chrome just made it home from the junkyard in new mexico. it was on. i will post pics later today


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2011, 05:26 AM~20488467
> *damn me brian and kandy N chrome  just made it home from the junkyard in new mexico. it was on. i will post pics later today
> *


were waiting :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2011, 03:26 AM~20488467
> *damn me brian and kandy N chrome  just made it home from the junkyard in new mexico. it was on. i will post pics later today
> *


dude you have no idea how pissed off i was (am) i couldn't make it :angry:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 5 2011, 07:16 AM~20488731
> *were waiting  :biggrin:
> *


AND WAITING......


----------



## 8t4mc

Your really going to get pablo spoiled and he is never going to go home. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 5 2011, 07:32 AM~20488959
> *Your really going to get pablo spoiled and he is never going to go home. :biggrin:
> *


i think those are his intentions


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2011, 07:37 AM~20488979
> *i think those are his intentions
> *


skim probably wants a roommate anyway.. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 5 2011, 09:39 AM~20488982
> *skim probably wants a roommate anyway.. :biggrin:
> *


no ****


----------



## LaidbackLuis

if Pablo and Skim were room mates they'd be having too much fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

WTF?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2011, 08:50 AM~20489347
> *WTF?
> *


 :biggrin: Aluminum Repair... good stuff


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2011, 06:57 AM~20489391
> *:biggrin: Aluminum Repair... good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2011, 09:48 AM~20489334
> *if Pablo and Skim were room mates they'd be having too much fun.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real Cute but this isn't the pics we wanna see! Were waiting for the Gold u found in New Mexico!


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 5 2011, 12:54 PM~20490060
> *Real Cute but this isn't the pics we wanna see! Were waiting for the Gold u found in New Mexico!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 10:53 PM~20472221
> *its called a cow patty. They have it at the Mule Barn in Justin where me Sin7, Kandy N Chrome and Brian ate. Its a waffle made out of corn bread smothered in chilli and cheese then topped with jalapeno and onion. Basically its like eating a bowl of chili with cornbread. It just looks like shit.
> *



Might look bad but it sounds fucking banging....love corn bread


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 5 2011, 10:54 AM~20490060
> *Real Cute but this isn't the pics we wanna see! Were waiting for the Gold u found in New Mexico!
> *


 :biggrin: i wasn't able to make the trip with Skim this time.. I'm waiting for those pics also


----------



## regal ryda

its today nicca


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn man!!! you're stedily fuckin shit up.....bad ass!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2011, 01:26 AM~20488467
> *damn me brian and kandy N chrome  just made it home from the junkyard in new mexico. it was on. i will post pics later today
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## elsylient

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 29 2011, 10:16 PM~20451079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to finally water sand and buff it , it looks like its a little dull , or maybe wax it , since you still havent done that either ,
> i can barely see a reflection
> *


LOOKING KILLER


----------



## KERRBSS

That's a nice pic for wall paper on the iPhone


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20479236
> *he did dirtys glasshouse
> jessies towncar
> allready done , he got 2 or 3 more to do after white trash gets done , but skim keeps adding more and more shit for him to do lol
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup: on all the badass work


----------



## drasticbean

*ok ok..... i went to work and came back home 10 hours later and NO FREAKING PIC.....

THIS IS JUST NOT GOING OT FLY WITH US.......HELL NO......*


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 5 2011, 10:35 PM~20494372
> *ok ok..... i went to work and came back home 10 hours later and NO FREAKING PIC.....
> 
> THIS IS JUST NOT GOING OT FLY WITH US.......HELL NO......
> *


you know bean , your right i went to work today and went home 16 hours later and i got no pics either , oh wait i didnt take any :biggrin: :biggrin: pics of this GOLD he talking bout would be nice


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 5 2011, 08:31 PM~20494811
> *you know bean , your right i went to work today and went home 16 hours later and i got no pics either , oh wait i didnt take any  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  pics of this GOLD he talking bout would be nice
> *



Indeed :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

sounds good skim and white trash is just gonna be deadly,i can only imagine what hell bent has in store for it  :thumbsup: keep up the good work tony


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 5 2011, 04:14 PM~20492464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice pic for wall paper on the iPhone
> *



badass pic,


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

wheres he at??? we need new pics!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2011, 10:23 PM~20505503
> *wheres he at??? we need new pics!!!!!
> *


been workng but off later tonight i will post some


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2011, 08:25 AM~20506693
> *been workng but off later tonight i will post some
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2011, 08:25 AM~20506693
> *been workng but off later tonight i will post some
> *


Skim, this dumbass at work derailed a railcar last week and they rerailed it on my shift. You guys have some big ass cranes to do that shit.


----------



## the GRINCH

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juiced79regal,* infamous704*



what up bish :biggrin:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

still waitin


----------



## the GRINCH

so i been busy at the shop getting caught up on other projects and some insurance work but managed to work on bent this weekend here some pics 

1st off getting on to the rest of the body , had this issue to deal with , for any other 61-62 rag builders out there looking at this topic take notes as what you are about to see will come very helpful to you 








was dealing with this buckle in the body as you can see it has allready been painted 2 times for sure maybe 3 and it still had to have extensive body work due to body buckled when bolted to the frame 








i didnt remove any bolts or install anything in these before pics 
























as you can see some other shop installed new body bushings and some old ones to go with it 
















so here is what i was trying to tell skim over the phone before i seen the car , from the factory 61-62 verts had square body bushing that was actually a hard cardboard and they acted as shims , each one was and is a different thickness , so here is my fix for the issues , since its not a number matching car , no need for correct material so i used rubber bushings thats very close to factory size and shape


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 05:31 PM~20509621
> *so i been busy at the shop getting caught up on other projects and some insurance work but managed to work on bent this weekend here some pics
> 
> 1st off getting on to the rest of the body , had this issue to deal with , for any other 61-62 rag builders out there looking at this topic take notes as what you are about to see will come very helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was dealing with this buckle in the body as you can see it has allready been painted 2 times for sure maybe 3 and it still had to have extensive body work due to body buckled when bolted to the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt remove any bolts or install anything in these before pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see some other shop installed new body bushings and some old ones to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so here is what i was trying to tell skim over the phone before i seen the car , from the factory 61-62 verts had square body bushing that was actually a hard cardboard and they acted as shims , each one was and is a different thickness , so here is my fix for the issues , since its not a number matching car , no need for correct material so i used rubber bushings thats very close to factory size and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wth


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 8 2011, 07:41 PM~20509656
> *wth
> *


yea im trying to figure out what the hell is going on


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 07:05 PM~20470385
> *thanks everybody. Tomorrow morning its off to the pinstriper to get some final touches before being recleared and buffed.
> 
> the steering wheel turned out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So are you guys just clearing the hood and trunk from the fender lines in?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 06:31 PM~20509621
> *so i been busy at the shop getting caught up on other projects and some insurance work but managed to work on bent this weekend here some pics
> 
> 1st off getting on to the rest of the body , had this issue to deal with , for any other 61-62 rag builders out there looking at this topic take notes as what you are about to see will come very helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was dealing with this buckle in the body as you can see it has allready been painted 2 times for sure maybe 3 and it still had to have extensive body work due to body buckled when bolted to the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt remove any bolts or install anything in these before pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see some other shop installed new body bushings and some old ones to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so here is what i was trying to tell skim over the phone before i seen the car , from the factory 61-62 verts had square body bushing that was actually a hard cardboard and they acted as shims , each one was and is a different thickness , so here is my fix for the issues , since its not a number matching car , no need for correct material so i used rubber bushings thats very close to factory size and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Youll need to pay for your account now


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 8 2011, 08:15 PM~20509882
> *Youll need to pay for your account now
> *


yea i just did , it had 36548 views in less than a month , so i upgraded and it still not showing up


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

i just upgraded to pro so it will and may take a few for everything to show up so im going to continue posting where i left off 








new bushings installed 
































and here is the front area of the floor where its allways close to the frame , still has plenty of clearance


----------



## the GRINCH

so after the body was straightened out here it is , this is the way it came to me no sanding has been done to any of the body 








before this area was like a basketball it was buckled out , now after body was installed as a 61-62 should its actually sunk in , this is a 4 foot level 
























as you can see it has been painted 2 or 3 times allready , and trust me wasnt no where near ready for paint the first time


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Glad Hell Bent is getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## the GRINCH

so this is the factory untouched frame from my dads original 62 ss rag , thats also being built at this time 
here is what i tried explaining to skim over the phone and when he seen it he understood 
















note none of the locations have the same amount of bushings 
























maybe this will help out other 61-62 rag builders , even with a wrapped frame it still needs this style bushings


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 10:02 PM~20510248
> *i just upgraded to pro so it will and may take a few for everything to show up so im going to continue posting where i left off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bushings installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the front area of the floor where its allways close to the frame , still has plenty of clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where do i get those?


----------



## the GRINCH

now these next pics are for ALL the people that believe in SODA blasting versus sand blasting , me personnally i will NEVER have another one done 
reasons being , 
1 soda blasting will not touch heavy rust , 
2 soda has silicone in it 
3 to neutralize the silicone you must clean with vinager , then clean with water 
or nothing will stick to it NOTHING 
and why have anything blasted to bare metal if your gonna put water on it kinda stupid if you ask me 
























but the metal still looks brand new when the primmer falls off , skim was unaware of prep at the time he did this


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 09:21 PM~20510427
> *Where do i get those?
> *


from me :biggrin: , you want just the bushings or bolt kit to go with it , it uses factory style bolts so if you allready got them your good


----------



## the GRINCH

here is a few of the reasons i havnt posted or done anything with hellbent in the last week , did qtrs on a 66 chevyII , qtrs on a 66 chevelle , and insurance job on a 34 chevrolet , not counting the other insurance jobs and carlot jobs :biggrin: 

























we put nos qtrs on the chevyII , its a L79 car 

















did a rack and 2inch drops and alignment on the 34 , yes we do alignments also 
















the rack and pinnion someone welded all the couplers to the steering shafts so had to redo all that mess


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 10:26 PM~20510474
> *from me  :biggrin:  , you want just the bushings or bolt kit to go with it , it uses factory style bolts so if you allready got them your good
> *


I Bawt the 61-64 convertible bushing and bolt kit from CARS INC. They didn't look like your bushings at all.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 09:34 PM~20510541
> *I Bawt the 61-64 convertible bushing and bolt kit from CARS INC. They didn't look like your bushings at all.
> *


thats becouse they are not the same , the bolts and washers are , but the bushings you have are correct for 63-64 ONLY , everyone sells them as 61-64 due to the floors are the same ,but they are different as you can see from an untouched car 

now this is for verts , hardtop 61-64 does use the standard hockey puck bushings , but 61-62 verts does not 

i can put you a bushing kit together just like i did for this car or if you wanted to the ones they sell for 59-60 vert will work if cars will take yours back , but they are normally more expensive


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 08:48 PM~20510685
> *thats becouse they are not the same , the bolts and washers are , but the bushings you have are correct for 63-64 ONLY , everyone sells them as 61-64 due to the floors are the same ,but they are different as you can see from an untouched car
> 
> now this is for verts , hardtop 61-64 does use the standard hockey puck bushings , but 61-62 verts does not
> 
> i can put you a bushing kit together just like i did for this car or if you wanted to the ones they sell for 59-60 vert  will work if cars will take yours back  , but they are normally more expensive
> *


i bought a set from the car shop and they gave the the puck style and lots of metal washers which ive used before with no problems but og mounts are the ones u have picctured and correct if your going 100% og nice work thier grinch :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 8 2011, 10:01 PM~20510782
> *i bought a set from the car shop and they gave the the puck style and lots of metal washers which ive used before with no problems but og mounts are the ones u have picctured and correct if your going 100% og nice work thier grinch :biggrin:
> *


in this case of hellbent , when photobucket decides to let people see the pics again lol , with the wrapped frame the frame had no give whats so ever so the body had no choice but to flex , but i would not put the hockey puck style in on a 59-62 rag regardless of fixing 100% og or not , becouse as you will be able to see in the pics thay had one in the rear and a gap big enough over the axle to install 3 hockey pucks , unless you build everycar for that specific frame its sitting on you will be in trouble when you bolt it back down  

but as you said , i have also seen some kits come with a shit load of washers , but they arnt for shims , one goes on top and inbetween the body of eveyone 
and also when the bolt goes in , thats with the kits i have seen , havnt gotten any from car shop


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 09:02 PM~20510248
> *i just upgraded to pro so it will and may take a few for everything to show up so im going to continue posting where i left off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bushings installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the front area of the floor where its allways close to the frame , still has plenty of clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S GOING TO BE A LOT TO CLEAN FOR HELL BENT FIRST BATH............ :happysad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 08:19 PM~20510405
> *so this is the factory untouched frame from my dads original 62 ss rag , thats also being built at this time
> here is what i tried explaining to skim over the phone and when he seen it he understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note none of the locations have the same amount of bushings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will help out other 61-62 rag builders ,  even with a wrapped frame it still needs this style bushings
> *


yep the 62 rag i just sold has the exact same bushings and they were all stacked different thicknesses from the factory.


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 03:11 AM~20512507
> *yep the 62 rag i just sold has the exact same bushings and they were all stacked different thicknesses from the factory.
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 8 2011, 10:14 PM~20510884
> *THAT'S GOING TO BE A LOT TO CLEAN FOR HELL BENT FIRST BATH............ :happysad:
> *


it will more than likely ALL get repainted so not really worried at this point , we been in discussion about a few things


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 09:34 PM~20510537
> *here is a few of the reasons i havnt posted or done anything with hellbent in the last week , did qtrs on a 66 chevyII , qtrs on a 66 chevelle , and insurance job on a 34 chevrolet , not counting the other insurance jobs and carlot jobs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we put nos qtrs on the chevyII , its a L79 car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a rack and 2inch drops and alignment on the 34 , yes we do alignments also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rack and pinnion someone welded all the couplers to the steering shafts so had to redo all that mess
> *



nice work!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 09:02 PM~20510248
> *i just upgraded to pro so it will and may take a few for everything to show up so im going to continue posting where i left off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bushings installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the front area of the floor where its allways close to the frame , still has plenty of clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if thisis for 61-62, and 64 is similar in structure, cant i use these on my 64 rag to help with the body?


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice to pics flowing. Keep it up!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm not sold on the square spacers. Machining down some hockey pucks (or likewise) would've looked cleaner IMO.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 8 2011, 07:12 PM~20509857
> *So are you guys just clearing the hood and trunk from the fender lines in?
> *


yes


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 9 2011, 06:40 AM~20512725
> *if thisis for 61-62, and 64 is similar in structure, cant i use these on my 64 rag to help with the body?
> *


yes, especially if you had a wrapped frame done and it is not alligning %100 this would be the way to go.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Skim

Do you have plans for La Grave in July ?


----------



## Skim

heres some pics from that trip me, Kandy N Chrome and BThompsonTX took to New mexico

as we got to the junkyard.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Those little trips to New Mexico never disappoint huh


----------



## Skim

I always buy good solid sheet metal whenever I can 62 hoods especially.



















trunklids too. I will have all this stuff with me at the Swap Meet in North Carolina


----------



## Skim

dry solid New Mexico sheet metal is worth its weight in gold on the East Coast


----------



## Skim

even bought a front clip just for the hood. hood was perfect.


----------



## Skim

brians 6 way power seat 59 / 60


----------



## Skim

getting it all loaded up was a bitch


----------



## Skim

58 AC vents










one has a tab underneath snapped off


----------



## Skim

a single 59 / 60 and one 57 vent


----------



## LaidbackLuis

did you use your "makes no sense offer" on any of this stuff?? :roflmao:

remember the offer you made the old man at Pate on the hubcaps and brochure??..by the way, if you still want that little toy take $10 off  I owe you.


----------



## Skim

Orlando hooked that up. Also a 64 he built. Really nice car. 










the infamous booster on the frame for a customer of his :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

ok - heres where I left off on white trash, me and KandyN Chrome took the car to Frank Palmer, the pinstriper to have him finish where we erased the stripes we removed for the patterns.


----------



## Skim

after Frank did his thing, It was back to Krum for final clear...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 09:50 AM~20513214
> *dry solid New Mexico sheet metal is worth its weight in gold on the East Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yes it is, i paid 600 bucks for a solid arizona 65 ss hardtop trunk lid, worth every penny,, when is the swap meet, I wanna be there


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 9 2011, 09:05 AM~20513299
> *yes it is, i paid 600 bucks for a solid arizona 65 ss hardtop trunk lid, worth every penny,, when is the swap meet, I wanna be there
> *


u need anything else I will bring it. Theres two Auto fairs a year. One just passed last month.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 07:02 PM~20510248
> *i just upgraded to pro so it will and may take a few for everything to show up so im going to continue posting where i left off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bushings installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the front area of the floor where its allways close to the frame , still has plenty of clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im using 57 bel air bushings on my 64


----------



## Skim

i want to get it out in the sun for pics but we have to wait to cure before he sands and buffs it in a few days. The wheels got done up too.


----------



## edward61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 09:02 AM~20513283
> *after Frank did his thing, It was back to Krum for final clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 9 2011, 09:07 AM~20513309
> *im using 57 bel air bushings on my 64
> *


:thumbsup: I think they should have done it like that on all years


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

great work bro


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 11:07 AM~20513306
> *u need anything else I will bring it. Theres two Auto fairs a year. One just passed last month.
> *


rockers mofo, bring em with you. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

we decided to do some stuff under the hood too. wheel wells and fan shroud.


----------



## Skim

going with an aluminum radiator, get rid of that stock one. Also got the matching air cleaner that matches the valve covers.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

:wave: :worship:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 07:17 AM~20513364
> *we decided to do some stuff under the hood too.  wheel wells and fan shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vengence

damn david you teachin us how to do it all right and makin it look good doin so,chit if i was out that way id say need a shop hand? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

skim you gonna get another feature with white trash as soon as it comes back out to show you keep this up :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:19 AM~20513373
> *going with an aluminum radiator, get rid of that stock one. Also got the matching air cleaner that matches the valve covers.
> *


thats a brand new radiator in there now , i paid 200 bucks for that one


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2011, 09:31 AM~20514257
> *thats a brand new radiator in there now , i paid 200 bucks for that one
> *


send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 09:10 AM~20513326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 9 2011, 11:27 AM~20514548
> *send it to me  :biggrin:
> *


nope Texas OG parts stay in Texas :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:19 AM~20513373
> *going with an aluminum radiator, get rid of that stock one. Also got the matching air cleaner that matches the valve covers.
> *


decide on a brand?. Ron Davis Makes a great one, they look good and fit good. Just helped a friend install his in his 64


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 11:17 AM~20513364
> *we decided to do some stuff under the hood too.  wheel wells and fan shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


progress is looking good!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:05 AM~20513300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 04:10 PM~20515885
> *progress is looking good!!
> *


----------



## Groc006

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Groc006, rat trap, cdznutz42069, *Skim*



Sup Skim.....

Both cars are looking great.......When are you headed to NC for the said autofair/swapmeet????


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:50 AM~20513214
> *dry solid New Mexico sheet metal is worth its weight in gold on the East Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears: :tears: 

y cant we have gold mines like these on the east coast?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 9 2011, 10:05 PM~20517535
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> y cant we have gold mines like these on the east coast?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!
> *


you can get parts for days, not full cars though.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 9 2011, 08:50 PM~20518022
> *you can get parts for days, not full cars though.
> *


straight stackin,,, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 9 2011, 10:50 PM~20518022
> *you can get parts for days, not full cars though.
> *


not rust free like those from New Mexico


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20518618
> *straight stackin,,, :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


answer tha phone fool , i was calling you to tell you about the 4 new impalas i bought tonight , and 2 of them dont have a roof :0 
2 62 rags , 62 hardtop and a 61 and tons more parts :biggrin: 
going to get them this weekend


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2011, 09:53 PM~20518716
> *answer tha phone fool , i was calling you to tell you about the 4 new impalas i bought tonight , and 2 of them dont have a roof  :0
> 2 62 rags , 62 hardtop and a 61 and tons more parts  :biggrin:
> going to get them this weekend
> *


my phone is asleep. :0 pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 9 2011, 11:52 PM~20518709
> *not rust free like those from New Mexico
> *


they're out there bro, my 64 with Southern Indiana sheet metal, surface rust but that's it...


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 07:45 PM~20518618
> *straight stackin,,, :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 9 2011, 10:03 PM~20518839
> *they're out there bro, my 64 with Southern Indiana sheet metal, surface rust but that's it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can find the 64 hoods all day its the rust free 62 hood that is hard to find. They always rust out on the back side.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 12:06 AM~20518866
> *you can find the 64 hoods all day its the rust free 62 hood that is hard to find. They always rust out on the back side.
> *


I can find parts period all day long it's the cars I have trouble finding.


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 11:03 PM~20518835
> *my phone is asleep.  :0  pics or it didnt happen
> *


oh you mean these :biggrin: :biggrin: now what


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 10 2011, 12:12 AM~20518951
> *:biggrin:
> 
> oh you mean these  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^some people have no problem finding cars :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 9 2011, 11:13 PM~20518960
> *^some people have no problem finding cars :biggrin:
> *


actually they found me , they called and told me what they had , i asked a few questions and bought them sight unseen ,for the asking price didnt try to get them any cheaper , for what i paid it was a no brainer :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2011, 10:12 PM~20518951
> *:biggrin:
> 
> oh you mean these  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 03:11 AM~20512507
> *yep the 62 rag i just sold has the exact same bushings and they were all stacked different thicknesses from the factory.
> *



I had the same issue on my 64 Skim. The mount on the spring perch is miles away from the body while all the rest of the mounts sit on the factory rubber bushings. It's so far out I can actually stack 2 factory bushings in that spring perch mount. I drove myself crazy trying to figure out what happened. in the end I realized that's just the way they are. They're pretty crude. 

I'll bet that's half the reason 61 - 64's buckle and crack in the quarters.


----------



## Skim

wheel wells in white trash
soon as we took them out...











today, flaked...


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20519146
> *wheel wells in white trash
> soon as we took them out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, flaked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 04:27 AM~20519146
> *wheel wells in white trash
> soon as we took them out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, flaked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn just do the whole car allready. :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 11:27 PM~20519146
> *wheel wells in white trash
> soon as we took them out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, flaked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

White trash is coming out like whole different car! 
Are you changing the name on it too?

It's coming out really cool, and the dash is just too sick!


----------



## REYXTC

Are you gonna do any paint work in the trunk/hydros?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@May 9 2011, 11:25 PM~20519679
> *Are you gonna do any paint work in the trunk/hydros?
> *


----------



## Skim

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Skim, ssrider77, *SouthSIDECOMP*, RollinDeepSJ

what up man, u havent seen u in ages :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 9 2011, 10:24 PM~20519107
> *I had the same issue on my 64 Skim. The mount on the spring perch is miles away from the body while all the rest of the mounts sit on the factory rubber bushings. It's so far out I can actually stack 2 factory bushings in that spring perch mount. I drove myself crazy trying to figure out what happened. in the end I realized that's just the way they are. They're pretty crude.
> 
> I'll bet that's half the reason 61 - 64's buckle and crack in the quarters.
> *


bingo!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 9 2011, 08:45 PM~20518618-->
> 
> 
> 
> straight stackin,,, :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need 2 62's
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 9 2011, 09:06 PM~20518866
> *you can find the 64 hoods all day its the rust free 62 hood that is hard to find. They always rust out on the back side.
> *


lmao not in NC


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 10 2011, 01:29 AM~20520007
> *i need 2 62's
> lmao not in NC
> *


here you go , here is 2 62s for you , they will be at my place next week . . . . . . . . . . wanna buy some more rags ?


----------



## vengence

damn david can i come work for you? you can pay me by givin me a 62 rag n all the parts ill need,ill come strip cars down for you just make sure you have a warehouse ready


----------



## CUZICAN

Looking good out there Tony


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 8 2011, 05:31 PM~20509621
> *so i been busy at the shop getting caught up on other projects and some insurance work but managed to work on bent this weekend here some pics
> 
> 1st off getting on to the rest of the body , had this issue to deal with , for any other 61-62 rag builders out there looking at this topic take notes as what you are about to see will come very helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was dealing with this buckle in the body as you can see it has allready been painted 2 times for sure maybe 3 and it still had to have extensive body work due to body buckled when bolted to the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt remove any bolts or install anything in these before pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see some other shop installed new body bushings and some old ones to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so here is what i was trying to tell skim over the phone before i seen the car , from the factory 61-62 verts had square body bushing that was actually a hard cardboard and they acted as shims , each one was and is a different thickness , so here is my fix for the issues , since its not a number matching car , no need for correct material so i used rubber bushings thats very close to factory size and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD INFO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 9 2011, 10:06 PM~20518866-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can find the 64 hoods all day its the rust free 62 hood that is hard to find. They always rust out on the back side.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got that right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the [email protected] 9 2011, 10:12 PM~20518951
> *:biggrin:
> 
> oh you mean these  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@May 9 2011, 10:15 PM~20518990
> *actually they found me , they called and told me what they had , i asked a few questions and bought them sight unseen ,for the asking price didnt try to get them any cheaper , for what i paid it was a no brainer  :biggrin:
> *


It's all about Networking


----------



## Skim

the wheel wells turned out sick as hell patterned. i will post pics tonight


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 10:02 AM~20521672
> *the wheel wells turned out sick as hell patterned. i will post pics tonight
> *


hole car is going to new level!!!!

u realy went all out on trash tee!!! hope to have mine ready soon!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:07 AM~20513306
> *u need anything else I will bring it. Theres two Auto fairs a year. One just passed last month.
> *



yeah if you can find 65 OG SS fenders and doors, and 64 trunk lid


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 10 2011, 12:12 AM~20518951
> *:biggrin:
> 
> oh you mean these  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTH HAPPEN TO THAT 61 :wow:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 10 2011, 09:07 AM~20522143
> *WTH HAPPEN TO THAT 61 :wow:
> *


its 3-wheeling :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 08:47 AM~20513201
> *I always buy good solid sheet metal whenever I can 62 hoods especially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trunklids too. I will have all this stuff with me at the Swap Meet in North Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


how much for a solid hood for a 62??? my buddy has his car in the paint shop and painter says to either find a good solid hood or order a fiberglass 1. 

also when is the swap meet in north carolina.... we may take a road trip and meet up to get the hood and shop around for other parts, thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 10 2011, 12:20 PM~20522618
> *:0
> how much for a solid hood for a 62??? my buddy has his car in the paint shop and painter says to either find a good solid hood or order a fiberglass 1.
> 
> also when is the swap meet in north carolina.... we may take a road trip and meet up to get the hood and shop around for other parts, thanks
> *


August 25-28th if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## 58 Del-pala

http://www.charlotte-autofair.com/

Charlotte AutoFair

Fall Meet Coming

August 25-28, 2011


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20518618
> *straight stackin,,, :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is a sweet ass stack job you got going there bro. I bet those are even on pallets so they are off the ground........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

that shit look good!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 10 2011, 08:00 PM~20525089-->
> 
> 
> 
> August 25-28th if i'm not mistaken.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-58 Del-pala_@May 10 2011, 08:11 PM~20525175
> *http://www.charlotte-autofair.com/
> 
> Charlotte AutoFair
> 
> Fall Meet Coming
> 
> August 25-28, 2011
> *


damn i got 5 spots there and i dont even know the dates yet , but then again i havnt opened my ticket info yet either , its layin on the desk along with all the other mail i got lol 


the 62 hoods will be at swap meet spots , LB 8-12 , i got 5 spots trying to get the other 3 brside me but i got those 5 for sure , had them for a few years now :happysad:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 10 2011, 12:07 PM~20522143-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTH HAPPEN TO THAT 61 :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@May 10 2011, 12:16 PM~20522200
> *its 3-wheeling :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: old hopper with tha telospic bullshit and extended rear arms :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 9 2011, 11:33 PM~20520021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go , here is 2 62s for you , they will be at my place next week . . . . . . . . . . wanna buy some more rags ?
> *


text me how much, idk if you know but i kinda quit messing with impalas for a while but bout a few last week. and i need 2 hoods fool lol but ill take some more rags but we know u aint about selling anything


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 10 2011, 11:15 PM~20526740
> *damn i got 5 spots there and i dont even know the dates yet , but then again i havnt opened my ticket info yet either , its layin on the desk along with all the other mail i got lol
> the 62 hoods will be at swap meet spots , LB 8-12 , i got 5 spots trying to get the other 3 brside me but i got those 5 for sure , had them for a few years now  :happysad:
> *


Well Dave, I know where I will be come August 25th..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 10 2011, 01:07 PM~20522143
> *WTH HAPPEN TO THAT 61 :wow:
> *


that's the next radical lowrider


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 10 2011, 10:15 PM~20526740
> *damn i got 5 spots there and i dont even know the dates yet , but then again i havnt opened my ticket info yet either , its layin on the desk along with all the other mail i got lol
> the 62 hoods will be at swap meet spots , LB 8-12 , i got 5 spots trying to get the other 3 brside me but i got those 5 for sure , had them for a few years now  :happysad:
> *


I briefly talked to Skim about it on Monday. I plan on going out there this year. If it all works out, i'll follow skim or we can roll together. Not sure what all he plans to take.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 07:30 AM~20528458
> *I briefly talked to Skim about it on Monday. I plan on going out there this year. If it all works out, i'll follow skim or we can roll together. Not sure what all he plans to take.
> *


were taking your king ranch :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 08:37 AM~20528774
> *were taking your king ranch :0
> *


cool let's do it !... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:27 PM~20519146
> *wheel wells in white trash
> soon as we took them out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, flaked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heres the result


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Brian at The Impala Shop got me my matching aircleaner to go with my valve covers. Dropped it off to get chromed this morning.


----------



## Skim

John Dotson AKA LS1Wagon / The Green Mile' hooked me up with the aluminum radiator :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

:0 sure why not, the frame was ugly compared to the rest.


----------



## Skim

gonna cut the coils down today at Brians shop so it will lay more. The front of my car doesnt go low enough. Im debating on how many turns to cut :happysad:


----------



## juangotti

This guy


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2011, 12:41 PM~20530109
> *This guy
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 10:41 AM~20530108
> *gonna cut the coils down today at Brians shop so it will lay more. The front of my car doesnt go low enough. Im debating on how many turns to cut :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Skim, Mr Gee, JAMES COVELLO, draggingwagon, SCdroptop64, *83coupe*
:wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 12:41 PM~20530108
> *gonna cut the coils down today at Brians shop so it will lay more. The front of my car doesnt go low enough. Im debating on how many turns to cut :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 don't cut too much!


----------



## lone star

i wouldnt cut more than 1 turn...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20530098
> *:0 sure why not, the frame was ugly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+May 11 2011, 01:01 PM~20530256-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 don't cut too much!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@May 11 2011, 01:02 PM~20530261
> *i wouldnt cut more than 1 turn...
> *


 :0 :0 

how bout 1 turn and a half? 

locked up










all the way let down


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 01:13 PM~20530341
> *:0
> :0  :0
> 
> how bout 1 turn and a half?
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


START WITH ONE AND TEST!!!

I HAD TO PULL BOTH FRONT AND REAR 3 TIMES B 4 I GOT WAT I WANTED!!!

pix of lock up and lay out on my bucket  



















now the rear and font sit real low and even with nutn hitting ground!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

are you at least feeding Pablo ?.. 


Tony how late are you gonna be at the Impala Shop?


----------



## npazzin

i wouldn't cut any more than have a turn at a time!!!! keep trimmin till you get the height you want laid out.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 02:35 PM~20530496
> *are you at least feeding Pablo ?..
> Tony how late are you gonna be at the Impala Shop?
> *


hes here now, im using the plasma on those coils. 1 turn.


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 11 2011, 02:09 PM~20530699
> *hes here now, im using the plasma on those coils. 1 turn.
> *


plasma bad idea heats the ends makes em brittle an brings the tensile strenght of the coil down, ive always used a cut off wheel or a portable bandsaw. takes longer but cleaner cuts and keeps the end from turnin to shit.

just my two cents


----------



## ICED BOXX

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: vertex, npazzin, brkSS, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt, izzy63, *BThompsonTX*

multi taskin, on lil and cuttin with the plasma at the same time!!!!! PLAYA


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 03:13 PM~20530341
> *:0
> :0  :0
> 
> how bout 1 turn and a half?
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the lock up is really nice.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 11 2011, 01:15 PM~20530738
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: vertex, npazzin, brkSS, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt, izzy63, BThompsonTX
> 
> multi taskin, on lil and cuttin with the plasma at the same time!!!!! PLAYA
> *


thats Brian for ya


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 11 2011, 02:09 PM~20530699
> *hes here now, im using the plasma on those coils. 1 turn.
> *


Nice.. How late are you going to be there?... Weather and time permitting i can swing by with those goodies.

I'll go rent an enclosed U-haul trailer.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 12:34 PM~20530061
> *heres the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_it's all right i guess_


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 12:41 PM~20530108
> *gonna cut the coils down today at Brians shop so it will lay more. The front of my car doesnt go low enough. Im debating on how many turns to cut :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MAKE IT LAY FRAME*....


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+May 11 2011, 03:15 PM~20530738-->
> 
> 
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: vertex, npazzin, brkSS, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt, izzy63, *BThompsonTX*
> 
> multi taskin, on lil and cuttin with the plasma at the same time!!!!! PLAYA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's skim going in my office and using my computer. next time I'll lock it when he's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 11 2011, 03:19 PM~20530756
> *thats Brian for ya
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up Mayne!!???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 11 2011, 03:20 PM~20530762
> *Nice.. How late are you going to be there?... Weather and time permitting i can swing by with those goodies.
> 
> I'll go rent an enclosed U-haul trailer.
> *



I'll stay as late as you need me to. Call me and I'll come out and help you load it.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 01:20 PM~20530762
> *Nice.. How late are you going to be there?... Weather and time permitting i can swing by with those goodies.
> 
> I'll go rent an enclosed U-haul trailer.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 11 2011, 02:47 PM~20530954
> *No, that's skim going in my office and using my computer.  next time I'll lock it when he's here.
> what's up Mayne!!???
> I'll stay as late as you need me to.  Call me and I'll come out and help you load it.
> *


How bad is traffic up 35 around 5:30?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

postponed to Saturday. See ya then Brian


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 12:39 PM~20530098
> *:0 sure why not, the frame was ugly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ballen!!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 12:39 PM~20530098
> *:0 sure why not, the frame was ugly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i frickin told ya..didnt I


BOUT TIME YOU GOT THAT CAR DOWN ON THE GROUND :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Is this what you're going for Skim ?*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 11 2011, 02:47 PM~20530954
> *No, that's skim going in my office and using my computer.  next time I'll lock it when he's here.
> 
> *


 :uh: :twak: :ugh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 03:49 PM~20531342
> *Is this what you're going for Skim ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i only went 1 turn so probably not but that rag lays hard


----------



## Skim

The Impala Shop Denton, Tx


----------



## Skim

so heres what the frame looks like then and now



















now


----------



## Skim

Pablo wet sanded and recleared the wheel wells for that wet wet look


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Looking good Skim nice talking with you today :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

the trunk is coming up next....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 11 2011, 04:52 PM~20531845
> *Looking good Skim nice talking with you today  :thumbsup:
> *


for sure ray. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:51 PM~20531839
> *Pablo wet sanded and recleared the wheel wells for that wet wet look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fkn White Trash Makeover! Dude does some badass work!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:40 PM~20531770
> *The Impala Shop Denton, Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats again Brian! Looks like he's been busy! :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 11 2011, 12:51 AM~20527564
> *text me how much, idk if you know but i kinda quit messing with impalas for a while but bout a few last week. and i need 2 hoods fool lol but ill take some more rags but we know u aint about selling anything
> *


how mush you willing to spend on a 62 hood , as i recall you kinda stingy with your monies lol 


and i offered to sell you everything i had so do be tripping :0 , going to get them this weekend so after i see them i will figure out a price , you may have to remind me for a price check on row 27 , thats where they will go :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20531839
> *Pablo wet sanded and recleared the wheel wells for that wet wet look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 03:49 PM~20531830
> *so heres what the frame looks like then and  now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man u going off :0 :biggrin: your ride is looking better and better each page each day :wow:


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:13 PM~20530341
> *:0
> :0  :0
> 
> how bout 1 turn and a half?
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You mean lowwww like that green one in the back ? That bish low and on 14's


----------



## USF '63

Or this low.....
Just messin with you Tony, Trash is looking great.


----------



## infamous704

:run: ............. :naughty:


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam Skim you ain't stopping huh? Looking good. I see me, Tage & Bean are gonna have to fly out to Krum this summer!!


----------



## vengence

damn skim(tony) you aint messin around at all you goin big on the 64 :thumbsup: 

brian the shop looks good glad to hear business well for you

pablo i hope skim makin sure you gettin hella hooked up he got you workin on his ride like he ballin outta control on this :biggrin: you doin great


----------



## hotstuff5964

> /quote]
> 
> 
> Tidy cat :0


----------



## vengence

> /quote]
> Tidy cat :0
> 
> 
> 
> for them little spills or oops moments in the shop :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 11 2011, 04:32 PM~20532074
> *how mush you willing to spend on a 62 hood , as i recall you kinda stingy with your monies lol
> and i offered to sell you everything i had so do be tripping  :0  , going to get them this weekend so after i see them i will figure out a price , you may have to remind me for a price check on row 27  , thats where they will go  :biggrin:
> *


na im not stingy at all u just saying "what ya wanna buy what ya wanna buy" and when i ask prices u said a few and i was goin to get 2-3 then you said na i dont wanna sell em. i just mess with Impalas for a hobby not as a business like u


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 06:41 PM~20530108
> *gonna cut the coils down today at Brians shop so it will lay more. The front of my car doesnt go low enough. Im debating on how many turns to cut :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just don't make it even with the back,it looks harder with the front up alittle from the back,IMO.But i'm also a hopper so i like that look better.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:39 AM~20530098
> *:0 sure why not, the frame was ugly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammm do the belly too.. and the firewall.... then move on to the trunk pan..can leave it bare back there!!!! lol..looking good skim...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 12 2011, 04:47 AM~20535775
> *dammm do the belly too.. and the firewall.... then move on to the trunk pan..can leave it bare back there!!!! lol..looking good skim...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> /quote]
> Tidy cat :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh you're gonna let the cat out of the bag...no pun intended.
Click to expand...


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 11 2011, 05:25 PM~20532399
> *Dam Skim you ain't stopping huh? Looking good. I see me, Tage & Bean are gonna have to fly out to Krum this summer!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Aug. 14 for the lowrider show?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Aey skim!! lay that hoe on the floe!!! Its a 64 not a gbody. :werd:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 06:49 AM~20536112
> *Aey skim!! lay that hoe on the floe!!! Its a 64 not a gbody. :werd:
> *



hey now..my mc is on the ground


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 05:49 AM~20536112
> *Aey skim!! lay that hoe on the floe!!! Its a 64 not a gbody. :werd:
> *


my deuce dont and wont lay either....gotta be able to get home if something goes wrong


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 12 2011, 12:43 PM~20536094
> *:thumbsup: Aug. 14 for the lowrider show?
> *


It's aug 28th.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 08:07 AM~20536439
> *It's aug 28th.
> *


That's the same weekend as the North Carolina Swap meet... :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 11 2011, 09:51 PM~20535156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :fool2:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 06:49 AM~20536112
> *Aey skim!! lay that hoe on the floe!!! Its a 64 not a gbody. :werd:
> *



*x64!!!*


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2011, 07:06 AM~20536433
> *my deuce dont and wont lay either....gotta  be able to get home if something goes wrong
> *


neither does my fleetwood and for that same reason :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 12 2011, 09:06 AM~20536433-->
> 
> 
> 
> my deuce dont and wont lay either....gotta  be able to get home if something goes wrong
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@May 12 2011, 12:14 PM~20537372
> *neither does my fleetwood and for that same reason  :biggrin:
> *


just do like i did 









































buy a rollback and it dont matter how low it goes :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2011, 07:06 AM~20536433
> *my deuce dont and wont lay either....gotta  be able to get home if something goes wrong
> *


:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin: Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch! so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 12 2011, 09:45 AM~20537249
> *x64!!!
> *


  :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 12 2011, 06:19 AM~20536228
> *hey now..my mc is on the ground
> *


 :biggrin: layem low


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 09:52 PM~20542053
> *:biggrin: layem low
> *



yes sir


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 13 2011, 04:47 AM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


Best shit I have read on Layitlow for a while!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


Amen bro. Only thing that gets beat hard when I roll is the pavement while dragging my cross member :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 12 2011, 06:26 PM~20540795
> *just do like i did
> buy a rollback and it dont matter how low it goes  :biggrin:
> *


sure right after i win the lotto :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


----------



## ragrider 1966

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


----------



## Drop top 63

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Drop top 63_@May 13 2011, 06:18 AM~20544311
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 10 2011, 07:00 PM~20525089-->
> 
> 
> 
> August 25-28th if i'm not mistaken.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Sin7.... seems to far away may just need to see if we can get 1 shipped here
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 11 2011, 08:37 AM~20528774
> *were taking your king ranch :0
> *


Skim pm me a price for a good solid 62 hood if you could. we may take a drive to Krum if the cost of shipping is a lil high for that


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 13 2011, 09:57 AM~20544992
> * thanks Sin7.... seems to far away may just need to see if we can get 1 shipped here
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 07:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 13 2011, 09:24 AM~20545166
> *Any pics?  :biggrin:
> *


sorry chucc ! this build is Top secret STRAIGHT ACTION ,NO TALK.[ :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 12 2011, 09:39 AM~20537220
> *:wow:  :fool2:
> *


horny ass


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


this nicca done turned pimp on me....lol :biggrin: 

I feel all that but I'm a rida I gots to be able to roll at least 8 hrs if I gotta layin frame won't work for me, but thats why I love this life errbody got they own style..... :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 05:51 PM~20531839
> *Pablo wet sanded and recleared the wheel wells for that wet wet look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 13 2011, 10:57 AM~20544992
> * thanks Sin7.... seems to far away may just need to see if we can get 1 shipped here
> Skim pm me a price for a good solid 62 hood if you could. we may take a drive to Krum if the cost of shipping is a lil high for that
> *


shit nc isnt any farther than krum , and you would get to go to a very big swap meet , 

as far as shipping greyhound is the best bet its like 100 bucks to ship a hood 

as far as price i can get close to what he will tell you , he allready seen what he can get for them so the days of cheap rust free sheet metal kinda vanashed on april 8th , 9th and 10th , at our last swap meet


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 13 2011, 07:34 PM~20547741
> *shit nc isnt any farther than krum , and you would get to go to a very big swap meet ,
> 
> as far as shipping greyhound is the best bet its like 100 bucks to ship a hood
> 
> as far as price i can get close to what he will tell you , he allready seen what he can get for them so the days of cheap rust free sheet metal kinda vanashed on april 8th , 9th and 10th , at our last swap meet
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Skim

we removed the 1964 plate and since this was 2 plates stacked on top of eachother, we removed the top one (black one) and patterned out the one underneath. not a good pic but you get an idea





































test fitting it into place


----------



## Skim

base cleared the front cylinders










mini flaked out coils


----------



## Skim

sucked I had to have my radiator clearanced for the CPP 500 gearbox. It should be ready tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Skim

Its finally down to colorsanding and buffing the clear. were almost done


----------



## Skim




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Lookin good Skim..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 09:43 PM~20549111
> *Lookin good Skim..
> *


THANKS WERE ON THE HOME STRETCH, NOW ITS TIME FOR THE 6.2 LS TURBO TO GO IN :0 
















J/K THATS IN THE 61 :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:47 PM~20549140
> *THANKS WERE ON THE HOME STRETCH, NOW ITS TIME FOR THE 6.2 LS  TURBO TO GO IN :0
> J/K THATS IN THE 61 :happysad:
> *


Change of plans for tomorrow. Brian and I are meeting up Sunday, so i'll get my paint supplies from you then. Cool ?


----------



## drasticbean

DAM.....!!!!!!
when does the madness stop ????


You don't stop. !!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20549209
> *DAM.....!!!!!!
> when does the madness stop ????
> You don't stop. !!!
> *


i saw the board you sent to Pablo.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 08:47 PM~20549140
> *THANKS WERE ON THE HOME STRETCH, NOW ITS TIME FOR THE 6.2 LS  TURBO TO GO IN :0
> J/K THATS IN THE 61 :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 13 2011, 10:33 PM~20549414
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:yes:


----------



## carlito77

damn looking real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 08:47 PM~20549140
> *THANKS WERE ON THE HOME STRETCH, NOW ITS TIME FOR THE 6.2 LS  TURBO TO GO IN :0
> J/K THATS IN THE 61 :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 04:30 AM~20549011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that.


----------



## KERRBSS

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 10:59 PM~20549226
> *i saw the board you sent to Pablo.
> *


What did you see?????
How are u going to leave me hanging like that.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:29 PM~20549000
> *Its finally down to colorsanding and buffing the clear. were almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U killing em! Can't wait to see n person! I Still need to bring u that non a/c dash housing! Just sitting n my shop!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

SWOOSH!?!?!?!

Your attention to detail is bad ass!! Basically a whole repaint, in steps! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2011, 07:44 AM~20550760
> *What did you see?????
> How are u going to leave me hanging like that.
> *


Can't ruin the surprise Bean :nono:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 14 2011, 12:16 PM~20551466
> *Can't ruin the surprise Bean :nono:
> *


Bean you may actually get back a paddle from a painter this time, Lol..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 03:24 AM~20548968
> *we removed the 1964 plate and since this was 2 plates stacked on top of eachother, we removed the top one (black one) and patterned out the one underneath. not a good pic but you get an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test fitting it into place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that looks good do the batts also.at least the tops. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2011, 03:28 PM~20552471
> *Man that looks good do the batts also.at least the tops. :biggrin:
> *


we gonna do gloss black on those.


----------



## big C

You going to have the 64 at the dallas lrm this year?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 14 2011, 04:07 PM~20552646
> *You going to have the 64 at the dallas lrm this year?
> *


yep


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 03:21 PM~20552695
> *yep
> *


  my brother said hes going to show his 61 buick


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by big C+May 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20552646-->
> 
> 
> 
> You going to have the 64 at the dallas lrm this year?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 14 2011, 05:21 PM~20552695
> *yep
> *


so how you gonna be in charlotte for a swap meet and in dallas for lrm on the same weekend    :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2011, 11:24 PM~20553955
> *so how you gonna be in charlotte for a swap meet and in dallas for lrm on the same weekend        :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hell, I'm a nice guy I'll take White Trash to Dallas for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

Good to see the 61 back in track. to the top for the GRINCH


----------



## vengence

damn skim you gonna wind with another feature on white trash you keep it up,

and david anythin new to share on hell bent?


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 10:29 PM~20549000
> *Its finally down to colorsanding and buffing the clear. were almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks really good homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2011, 09:24 PM~20553955
> *so how you gonna be in charlotte for a swap meet and in dallas for lrm on the same weekend        :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


spring is the one were coming to, im out of vacation to do august swap meet.


----------



## infamous704

:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 15 2011, 02:48 AM~20555443
> *Good to see the  61 back in track. to the top for the GRINCH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:41 AM~20530108
> *gonna cut the coils down today at Brians shop so it will lay more. The front of my car doesnt go low enough. Im debating on how many turns to cut :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In my opinion Lowriders look best... _*low*_. I think it's getting to the point now where mini truckers are getting more recognition for being low than lowriders themselves. Whatever you choose to do Skim, make sure it's what you want and think will look best for the 64


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 15 2011, 08:46 AM~20556004
> *In my opinion Lowriders look best... low. I think it's getting to the point now where mini truckers are getting more recognition for being low than lowriders themselves. Whatever you choose to do Skim, make sure it's what you want and think will look best for the 64
> *


probably the only thing u've ever said that i agree with. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20541992
> *:uh: this *****! MIKEY MIKE! my rag gone lay so hard that the concrete gone feel the scuff gaurds breathin on it! my shit gone lay so hard  ants are going to have to duck there heads to go under and build a ramp to go over :biggrin:  Im more of an old school rider so high lock ups on og riders just dont appeal to me. keep'em low and on the floe ya know. when you og you go light on a swithch and hard ona batch!  so you dont even have the worry of breaking yo shit  :biggrin: ...
> *


:roflmao: I already know yo shit is gonna lay :yes:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 13 2011, 12:05 PM~20546192
> *this nicca done turned pimp on me....lol :biggrin:
> 
> I feel all that but I'm a rida I gots to be able to roll at least 8 hrs if I gotta layin frame won't work for me, but thats why I love this life errbody got they own style..... :thumbsup:
> *


Ya see that's the key. In my opinion a rider not only rides his lowrider but has put forth the effort to learn how to fix his set up in case something goes wrong, which is usually minor. The O.G lowriders were some hard core street riders but were very hands on. Just carry some tools, oil, spare motors, check valves ect and you'll be fine. I don't think any of us would feel comfortable riding our daily drivers around all year without a spare tire would we? LAY THAT HOE ON THA FLOE!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 08:29 PM~20549000
> *Its finally down to colorsanding and buffing the clear. were almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homeboy is a beast on the patterns! :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS

Gonna need to change the name soon.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 15 2011, 08:46 AM~20556004
> *In my opinion Lowriders look best... low. I think it's getting to the point now where mini truckers are getting more recognition for being low than lowriders themselves. Whatever you choose to do Skim, make sure it's what you want and think will look best for the 64
> *


its all back together and lets just say, ot sits hella nice now! i agree with you most lolos arent to concerned with bein low no mo.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 15 2011, 09:45 AM~20556208
> *Gonna need to change the name soon.
> *


:0


----------



## elcoshiloco

:wow:


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0 :0 

Build up topic of the year ...!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2011, 10:56 AM~20556484
> *its all back together and lets just say, ot sits hella nice now! i agree with you most lolos arent to concerned with bein low no mo.
> *


saw White Trash in person a few hours ago... DAMN :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 08:43 PM~20557251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn that car is clean!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 01:13 PM~20557111
> *saw White Trash in person a few hours ago... DAMN  :wow:
> *


:0 the trunk is still a mess. i still need to put my trunk panels in.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 01:43 PM~20557251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dios mios!!!!!!!!


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 15 2011, 03:43 PM~20557251-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 15 2011, 03:45 PM~20557253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:inout:..............  ................ :boink:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 15 2011, 03:43 PM~20557251-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 15 2011, 03:45 PM~20557253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Son of a........................ :0


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 02:43 PM~20557251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Skim the 4 is looking Good! Congrats on taking your Clean 4 to another Level.


----------



## USF '63

Looks like Trash.......... chromed, patterned, kandied, fuel injected, topless Trash.

Fuking Nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

What happened to Hell Bent??


----------



## KERRBSS

:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 02:43 PM~20557251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks tight as hell Tony... :thumbsup: 

Now bring it up here so I can see for myself... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Car is looking badass Skim!!!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 16 2011, 08:50 AM~20561377
> *Looks tight as hell Tony... :thumbsup:
> 
> Now bring it up here so I can see for myself...  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I said :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I've tried taking pics at different angles to capture the true look of the colors, flakes and shades but i just can't get it. If you ever get to see WT64 in person you'll know what i mean. Pablo definately knocked it out of the park.


----------



## StreetFame

NICE BUILD HOMIE... GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 16 2011, 02:29 AM~20561075
> *What happened to Hell Bent??
> *


Hell who?????



this is the White Thrash topic :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup Tony?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 16 2011, 10:38 AM~20562459
> *Hell who?????
> this is the White Thrash topic :biggrin:
> *


:run: :run: :run: :rofl:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

.....Hell Bent 61 by way of White Trash with Class


----------



## vengence

hell bent is under the knife technically speaking and gettin pumped full of badass goodness by the grinch while tony n pablo been givin white trash a makeover,damn baller is ballin outta control with these two rides :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 16 2011, 08:40 PM~20563585
> *hell bent is under the knife technically speaking and gettin pumped full of badass goodness by the grinch while tony n pablo been givin white trash a makeover,damn baller is ballin outta control with these two rides :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 16 2011, 02:07 PM~20563768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 01:43 PM~20557251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built

Sweet ass ride!


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim I got a few names for your caddy Sleep Deprivation, or Insomnia because it is like you never rest


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 16 2011, 09:36 PM~20567383
> *Skim I got a few names for your caddy Sleep Deprivation, or Insomnia because it is like you never rest
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 16 2011, 09:36 PM~20567383
> *Skim I got a few names for your caddy Sleep Deprivation, or Insomnia because it is like you never rest
> *


 :0 Today we were driving back from the chrome shop and Kandy N Chrome said, What if u changed 'White Trash' to '***********' :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

bottom of the hood used to be black. Now its white. looks a lot better


----------



## Skim

the new and improved engine bay. matching aircleaner and aluminum radiator




























flake lined shroud


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@May 16 2011, 10:48 PM~20568025
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## sand1

niceeeeee


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2011, 11:45 PM~20567996
> *bottom of the hood used to be black. Now its white. looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all you had to do was say you wanted it body color when the car was getting built the first time :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 16 2011, 10:55 PM~20568098
> *all you had to do was say you wanted it body color when the car was getting built the first time  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20568064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking sick :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 16 2011, 04:29 AM~20561075-->
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Hell Bent??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@May 16 2011, 02:40 PM~20563585
> *hell bent is under the knife technically speaking and gettin pumped full of badass goodness by the grinch while tony n pablo been givin white trash a makeover,damn baller is ballin outta control with these two rides :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 just finished 2 of these , one for hell bent and one for another lil member


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 16 2011, 11:00 PM~20568158
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  just finished 2 of these , one for hell bent and one for another lil member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aw shit, the shaved cowl, get em while theyre hot!
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 16 2011, 10:00 PM~20568158
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  just finished 2 of these , one for hell bent and one for another lil member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn david am i good at callin it or what? :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 12:45 AM~20567996
> *bottom of the hood used to be black. Now its white. looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


indyzmosthated has mirror kits for your hood and trunk.


----------



## dunk420

killing em with these tony


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good. Let's see some pics of the lac


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2011, 08:51 AM~20569423
> *Looking good. Let's see some pics of the lac
> *


I have an idea...

Let's start a new topic for the Fleetwood and put all the updates for Hellbent on it... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I do wanna see pics of that Fleet though


----------



## 68rida

lookin nice SKIM.... you don't stop do you? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 17 2011, 08:30 AM~20569586
> *I have an idea...
> 
> Let's start a new topic for the Fleetwood and put all the updates for Hellbent on it...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I do wanna see pics of that Fleet though
> *


Skim text me some pics of that fleetwood yesterday... it's clean :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 17 2011, 08:08 AM~20570104
> *Skim text me some pics of that fleetwood yesterday... it's clean :wow:
> *


PICS!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 17 2011, 10:19 AM~20570169
> *PICS!!
> *


Not sure if he wants them out yet... for all i know he's probably getting that one patterned out too :cheesy:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

NICE


----------



## Mr Gee

> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's hillbilly high ass truck is that in the background?? :0


----------



## vengence

> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's hillbilly high ass truck is that in the background?? :0
> 
> 
> 
> skim's he gotta have somethin to see over them donks n show em what big wheels really go on :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## -SUPER62-

Skim, get on the bed of your Ford and take a picture looking down at the rag with the hood and trunk closed.... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 17 2011, 06:52 PM~20574221
> *Skim, get on the bed of your Ford and take a picture looking down at the rag with the hood and trunk closed.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## 20 Minutes

Pics of HELL BENT Please!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@May 17 2011, 10:23 PM~20575059
> *Pics of HELL BENT Please!
> *


hes on the bodywork so there wont be much to see there for a minute


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 18 2011, 03:52 AM~20574221
> *Skim, get on the bed of your Ford and take a picture looking down at the rag with the hood and trunk closed.... :biggrin:
> *


X3!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2011, 11:46 PM~20568010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW YOU NEED TO PAINT THAT NAPA BATTERY........ :uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 17 2011, 09:49 AM~20570344
> *   NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your ride turned out nice. i really like the inner fenders. im liking the painted fenders more than chrome ones now. :cheesy: white trash lookin hot wit its new look


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 17 2011, 11:20 PM~20575497
> *NOW YOU NEED TO PAINT THAT NAPA BATTERY........ :uh:
> *


dont trip


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 17 2011, 11:37 PM~20575636
> *your ride turned out nice. i really like the inner fenders. im liking the painted fenders more than chrome ones now. :cheesy:  white trash lookin hot wit its new look
> *


thanks man, I really like the usage of more paint and less chrome just to be a little different.


----------



## OKJessie

Nice....real nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SirTomeygun

That paint job on trash is bad ass!!!! Fukin super sweet!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2011, 12:37 AM~20575638
> *dont trip
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 10:39 PM~20575645
> *thanks man, I really like the usage of more paint and less chrome just to be a little different.
> *


it looks hot


----------



## Zoom

man white trash is off the chain!!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 16 2011, 11:00 PM~20568158
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  just finished 2 of these , one for hell bent and one for another lil member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :rant:


----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## JOHNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2011, 12:37 AM~20575638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fU(KIN SWEET!!!! How much more drop did you get on the front coils?? did you go 1 coil or 1 1/2..??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by johner956_@May 18 2011, 10:37 AM~20577960
> *fU(KIN SWEET!!!! How much more drop did you get on the front coils?? did you go 1 coil or 1 1/2..??
> *


1 whole coil


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 10:39 PM~20575645
> *thanks man, I really like the usage of more paint and less chrome just to be a little different.
> *


can I say that about my undercarraige :happysad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Check your PM's Tony


----------



## vengence

ok so is there anymore updates to share?


----------



## chrisdizzle

Man Skim you ruined white trash you dont want to be seen in that, you sould just give it to me


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 11:37 PM~20575638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: like the way the dealer badge looks on the trunk, I might just put mine back on


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 18 2011, 05:48 PM~20581078
> *Man Skim you ruined white trash you dont want to be seen in that, you sould just give it to me
> *


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Detour64

looking good bro love the way it flows threw the windshield..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ63

Did you do the back of the rear view mirror to or is that a reflection?



> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 10:37 PM~20575638
> *dont trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 19 2011, 04:17 PM~20588235
> *Did you do the back of the rear view mirror to or is that a reflection?
> *











































:biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 05:52 PM~20588467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS

Details is the key


----------



## DJ63

Nice touch!!!



> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 05:52 PM~20588467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## midwestcoast

LUV THAT FOE :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 05:52 PM~20588467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice touch


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 07:52 PM~20588467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Ill be the first to say i don't like it. There's a fine line where there's too little and too much, This is it. No offense. I just think a nice OG mirror in Chrome would look better IMO.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 19 2011, 10:36 PM~20589862
> *Ill be the first to say i don't like it. There's a fine line where there's too little and too much, This is it. No offense. I just think a nice OG mirror in Chrome would look better IMO.
> *


to each his own i like it :biggrin: goodthing its only a mirror you can alwasy take it off and put da orginal back on


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 19 2011, 11:36 PM~20589862
> *Ill be the first to say i don't like it. There's a fine line where there's too little and too much, This is it. No offense. I just think a nice OG mirror in Chrome would look better IMO.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REYXTC

Canada LOL!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20589862
> *Ill be the first to say i don't like it. There's a fine line where there's too little and too much, This is it. No offense. I just think a nice OG mirror in Chrome would look better IMO.
> *


Its all good bro.  I can respect that. It was my own idea cuz it was just grey, it wasnt a stainless or chrome one and it wasnt a day / night mirror so it got done up. :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Are you going to do the sides? I like the way it turned out. Real nice Skim!


Do you have any 59' front and rear bumber brackets. I sent one off for chrome but my other was bent to shit, so I am looking for a replacement.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579223
> *Check your PM's Tony
> *


Damn


----------



## Sunny Side 75

That mirror came out dope!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@May 20 2011, 08:37 AM~20592597
> *That mirror came out dope!
> *


x62


----------



## dunk420

how bout new name

 
trailer trash


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:32 PM~20590857
> *Its all good bro.  I can respect that. It was my own idea cuz it was just grey, it wasnt a stainless or chrome one and it wasnt a day / night mirror so it got done up. :biggrin:
> *


it looks sick i think,i like how its lookin


----------



## npazzin

IMO, it was a cool idea. Most people over look that part of the car


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2011, 12:32 AM~20590857
> *Its all good bro.  I can respect that. It was my own idea cuz it was just grey, it wasnt a stainless or chrome one and it wasnt a day / night mirror so it got done up. :biggrin:
> *


Ah didnt know it was just a plain grey mirror. Nice Touch.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 05:52 PM~20588467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2011, 12:32 AM~20590857
> *Its all good bro.  I can respect that. It was my own idea cuz it was just grey, it wasnt a stainless or chrome one and it wasnt a day / night mirror so it got done up. :biggrin:
> *


this fool gonna take a car that was built with N.O.S parts and smoke them or pattern them , 






aint that a phucken bitch :0 


the trunk emblem and rear view mirror was N.O.S


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:inout:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 20 2011, 08:49 PM~20597110
> *:inout:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 20 2011, 10:47 PM~20597099
> *this fool gonna take a car that was built with N.O.S parts and smoke them or pattern them ,
> aint that a phucken bitch  :0
> the trunk emblem and rear view mirror was N.O.S
> *


Sometimes in this short life I got, I get hungry and make an omelette. Well in order to make an omelette, unfortunately I have to break a few eggs. Kinda sucks for the eggs but I need to eat. same goes for those n.o.s. eggs, I mean emblems, I turned them into omelettes. Now Im not hungry anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2011, 07:05 AM~20598337
> *Sometimes in this short life I got,  I get hungry and make an omelette. Well in order to make an omelette, unfortunately I have to break a few eggs. Kinda sucks for the eggs but I need to eat. same goes for those n.o.s. eggs, I mean emblems,  I turned them into omelettes.  Now Im not hungry anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2011, 06:05 AM~20598337
> *Sometimes in this short life I got,  I get hungry and make an omelette. Well in order to make an omelette, unfortunately I have to break a few eggs. Kinda sucks for the eggs but I need to eat. same goes for those n.o.s. eggs, I mean emblems,  I turned them into omelettes.  Now Im not hungry anymore. :biggrin:
> *















:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne


----------



## rick383

so whats next skim ?


----------



## vengence

ok skim ya may as well rename white trash to somethin else cause its done had a whole new facelift,how bout fancy trash now?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2011, 08:05 AM~20598337
> *Sometimes in this short life I got,  I get hungry and make an omelette. Well in order to make an omelette, unfortunately I have to break a few eggs. Kinda sucks for the eggs but I need to eat. same goes for those n.o.s. eggs, I mean emblems,  I turned them into omelettes.  Now Im not hungry anymore. :biggrin:
> *


fuck a ***** name NOS, brake them eggs fool we hungry :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

been a few since i posted progress pics in here , sooooooo here you go 
so we ended up stripping the entire and starting over , 1 it was easier , and im glad we did , not from the work skim preformed but other issues i will explain as i post the pics 








































































chrome ? ? ? ? ? ? what chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

ok so here is the issues i mentioned in the previous post , SKIM had the qtrs and entire car blasted , but the problem is the factory LEAD still remained .

now some people may talk junk or critisize me on this but here is my oppinion and remedy , 

once the seal is broken on lead , meaning sanded or grinded or blasted , the gases in the lead will forever rise to the top no matter what type of primmer or sealer or anything is put on top 

so for that 1 reason i melt every leaded area out completely , 2nd as you can see in pics there is problems behind the factory lead , RUST , even though the car and parts was sand blasted , the blaster will not get behind or underneath the lead , i tried to get goo pic of rust behind the lead but i promise you its there 
































































as you can see the rust is there after the lead was melted out , so it those areas will get sand blasted again


----------



## the GRINCH

here is a pic of the factory correct style front body mount , bolt goes down 







here is a pic of hellbents new front mounts bolt goes up :biggrin: like all the other body mounts on the car 








so i needed to get under the car to do some more visual inspecting so with no further due , here is HELLBENTS FIRST 3 wheel :0 
































notice NO flex in the new firewall modifications , some may argue and say its not the same , but the body is torqued down to the chasis so if it was ever going to flex here it is 








and i also did the 3 wheel the other way verifying there was no issues there , i try to check all possible things before any paint work is done and of coarse before the customer gets the vehicle , but there is some cases that no test drive is possible so i do what i can , just a pet peeve of mine


----------



## the GRINCH

and as it has been the last few times i posted pics , we also did a full sheet metal replacement on a 66 chevelle , all metal except the roof , doors and firewall got replaced , here a few pics 
































as everyone can see hellbent isnt the only car there , there is currently 16 cars in the shop , and 1 firetruck :0 its getting restored as well , 1960 model


----------



## the GRINCH

and in the middle of all this , i just purchased a new house , so been moving as well so as anyone knows moving sucks and takes alot of time


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 09:11 PM~20601435
> *and in the middle of all this , i just purchased a new house , so been moving as well so as anyone knows moving sucks and takes alot of time
> *


hell yeah david thanks for the pics. that lead shit is crazy. i never gave that a second thought.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 08:33 PM~20601246
> *been a few since i posted progress pics in here , sooooooo here you go
> so we ended up stripping the entire and starting over , 1 it was easier , and im glad we did , not from the work skim preformed but other issues i will explain as i post the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome ? ? ? ? ?  ? what chrome  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn back to square one :0 i remember grafting all those quarter panels together.


----------



## rag61




----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2011, 10:39 PM~20601568
> *hell yeah david thanks for the pics. that lead shit is crazy. i never gave that a second thought.
> *


most people dont , i know alot of " high end " shops that leave it in there and block it down , and then in less than a year have to do a free paint job ccause of the small micro bubbles from the gas releasing from the lead


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 10:54 PM~20601989
> *most people dont , i know alot of " high end " shops that leave it in there and block it down , and then in less than a year have to do a free paint job ccause of the small micro bubbles from the gas releasing from the lead
> *


diizzzammmm!!! now im giving my car second thoughts.....


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20601396
> *
> as everyone can see hellbent isnt the only car there , there is currently 16 cars in the shop , and 1 firetruck  :0  its getting restored as well , 1960 model
> *


Pics of fire truck.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 09:44 PM~20601290
> *ok so here is the issues i mentioned in the previous post , SKIM had the qtrs and entire car blasted , but the problem is the factory LEAD still remained .
> 
> now some people may talk junk or critisize me on this but here is my oppinion and remedy ,
> 
> once the seal is broken on lead , meaning sanded or grinded or blasted , the gases in the lead will forever rise to the top no matter what type of primmer or sealer or anything is put on top
> 
> so for that 1 reason i melt every leaded area out completely , 2nd as you can see in pics there is problems behind the factory lead , RUST , even though the car and parts was sand blasted , the blaster will not get behind or underneath the lead , i tried to get goo pic of rust behind the lead but i promise you its there
> as you can see the rust is there after the lead was melted out , so it those areas will get sand blasted again
> *


GOOD INFO. I BELIEVE THIS WILL BE THE FIRST AND ONLY TIME THAT HELL BENT WILL SEE A 3 WHEEL. WITH THE AMOUNT OF WORK AND TIME GOING INTO IT.....


----------



## vengence

damn david i keep learnin new things from you hell its a help being able to go over updates and learn at same time


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 22 2011, 12:54 AM~20601989
> *most people dont , i know alot of " high end " shops that leave it in there and block it down , and then in less than a year have to do a free paint job ccause of the small micro bubbles from the gas releasing from the lead
> *


Now u got me all fucked up, and I have OCD bad!!. Thanks David :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

DAMN RIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 22 2011, 02:43 AM~20602717
> *Pics of fire truck.
> *


Dave its about time you posted some Pics, Skim was trying to take over your thread with pics of his Fancy 64, Lol. Awesome work on Hell Bent!! And I 2nd the pics of that Fire Truck...


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 22 2011, 09:35 AM~20603238
> *Dave its about time you posted some Pics, Skim was trying to take over your thread with pics of his Fancy 64, Lol. Awesome work on Hell Bent!! And I 2nd the pics of that Fire Truck...
> *



funny thing is , i built WHITE TRASH also so it dont bother me to see new pics of it , great to see the car getting the attention on the streets by the owner  


as far as the fire truck i will post some pics tomorrow , didnt take any this weekend due to moving in the new house , but will get pics 

and TKeeby79 i assure you its not the kind that you see everyday , how long has it been since FDNY used a front pump mounted truck LOL :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

since skim be posting pics of texas food , here some nc grub :biggrin: 








little cesars cheezy bread home made kit


----------



## the GRINCH

got a package in the mail the other day also , FDNY


----------



## brett




----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 22 2011, 05:53 PM~20605527
> *funny thing is , i built WHITE TRASH also so it dont bother me to see new pics of it , great to see the car getting the attention on the streets by the owner
> as far as the fire truck i will post some pics tomorrow , didnt take any this weekend due to moving in the new house , but will get pics
> 
> and TKeeby79 i assure you its not the kind that you see everyday , how long has it been since FDNY used a front pump mounted truck LOL  :biggrin:
> *


hell theres a pic on your website of white trash before it was skims car even,i seen that pic  

i wouldnt mind seeing the fire truck i think they are cool when restored


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 04:47 AM~20597099
> *this fool gonna take a car that was built with N.O.S parts and smoke them or pattern them ,
> aint that a phucken bitch  :0
> the trunk emblem and rear view mirror was N.O.S
> *


thats what makes lowriding great,i mean the car was real clean when he got it but if he didn't chrome it juice it and add these patterns it would just be 1 of thousands of clean 64 rags,and not white trash that everyones knowing about.  :biggrin: Thats why i love lowriders more then any other style of car building because you never see 2 like cars they all have that personal different touch.good job skim keep up that good majestics work.oh yeah pattern the sides just a bit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 11:37 PM~20575638
> *dont trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhh, finally pics outside :cheesy:

Looks real nice, white is a hard color to pattern but the painter pulled it off :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 21 2011, 10:44 PM~20601290
> *ok so here is the issues i mentioned in the previous post , SKIM had the qtrs and entire car blasted , but the problem is the factory LEAD still remained .
> 
> now some people may talk junk or critisize me on this but here is my oppinion and remedy ,
> 
> once the seal is broken on lead , meaning sanded or grinded or blasted , the gases in the lead will forever rise to the top no matter what type of primmer or sealer or anything is put on top
> 
> so for that 1 reason i melt every leaded area out completely , 2nd as you can see in pics there is problems behind the factory lead , RUST , even though the car and parts was sand blasted , the blaster will not get behind or underneath the lead , i tried to get goo pic of rust behind the lead but i promise you its there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the rust is there after the lead was melted out , so it those areas will get sand blasted again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok, so i have a question about the lead... what did they do diff from the factory that made it ok? and if you run the lead out, and repair rust, do you re-lead it back in? cuz it looks a little thick for bondo/tiger hair etc. just curious, thanks


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 23 2011, 04:40 PM~20611680
> *ok, so i have a question about the lead... what did they do diff from the factory that made it ok? and if you run the lead out, and repair rust, do you re-lead it back in? cuz it looks a little thick for bondo/tiger hair etc. just curious, thanks
> 
> 
> *


ok to answer these questions , 


it was ok for manufactors to use lead back then cause the paint was lead based 

and plastic body filler wasnt around then also , it looks deeper than it actually is , you got to imagine or think about this , these cars was built start to finish in approx 15 min each so the body panels was really close to start with 

hope this helps answer your question ,


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 04:52 PM~20611744
> *ok to answer these questions ,
> it was ok for manufactors to use lead back then cause the paint was lead based
> 
> and plastic body filler wasnt around then also ,  it looks deeper than it actually is , you got to imagine or think about this , these cars was built start to finish in approx 15 min each so the body panels was really close to start with
> 
> hope this helps answer your question ,
> *


hey bro only someone that really knows cars could have solved that body mount issue without even flinching

you really know your cars and im glad skim put this car in your hands it deserves it


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 22 2011, 02:43 AM~20602717-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of fire truck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 09:35 AM~20603238
> *Dave its about time you posted some Pics, Skim was trying to take over your thread with pics of his Fancy 64, Lol. Awesome work on Hell Bent!! And I 2nd the pics of that Fire Truck...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@May 23 2011, 02:24 AM~20608457
> *hell theres a pic on your website of white trash before it was skims car even,i seen that pic
> 
> i wouldnt mind seeing the fire truck i think they are cool when restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here some pics of the firetruck and the other 2 cars that got dropped off this weekend :0 , so one day when i get allllllllll caught up im gonna build a car for myself :happysad: 
























































































and had these 2 cars dropped off this week as well , 67 olds 442 , and 67 firebird , gotta do floors and resto on the firebird , and fix and spray the front end of the 442


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 23 2011, 05:07 PM~20611833
> *hey bro only someone that really knows cars could have solved that body mount issue without even flinching
> 
> you really know your cars and im glad skim put this car in your hands it deserves it
> *


thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car 

as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come 

its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , i continue doing these old cars becouse i enjoy it


----------



## the GRINCH

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: doctahouse, *Mr Gee*, Sunny Side 75



whats up GILBERT , hows the vegas world treating you


----------



## doctahouse

It was just last week I was talking to some about how lead leaches it's way back through a new paint job once the seal has been broken.

Good info!


----------



## BIG RED

Fire truck looks badass grinch. Is it a 58, 59?


----------



## TKeeby79

Thanks Dave that old Ford Pick Up/Fire Truck is a beauty I cant wait to see it in person! Man those last two projects that were just dropped off are pretty clean starts, wait till I bring you my rust bucket.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 23 2011, 06:16 PM~20612298-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fire truck looks badass grinch. Is it a 58, 59?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a 60 model with a 292 , one good thing for us is the belly and frame wasnt painted body color like most firetrucks are , which will save on blasting and paint supplies , but then again its , red , white , and silver step boards so i still gotta but 4 or 5 gallons of paint
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TKeeby79_@May 23 2011, 07:35 PM~20612823
> *Thanks Dave that old Ford Pick Up/Fire Truck is a beauty I cant wait to see it in person! Man those last two projects that were just dropped off are pretty clean starts, wait till I bring you my rust bucket.
> *


haha wait till you see some of the ones we have in the shop , some started their voyage at my place worse than yours :0 

what day you and the misses plan on leaving ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 04:24 PM~20611945
> *thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car
> 
> as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come
> 
> its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , i continue doing these old cars becouse i enjoy it
> *


Nice to see good peps still put there!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 04:24 PM~20611945
> *thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car
> 
> as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come
> 
> its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , i continue doing these old cars becouse i enjoy it
> *


good lookin out homie


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 08:36 PM~20613829
> *its a 60 model with a 292 , one good thing for us is the belly and frame wasnt painted body color like most firetrucks are , which will save on blasting and paint supplies , but then again its , red , white , and silver step boards so i still gotta but 4 or 5 gallons of paint
> 
> *


Badass. Keep us updated in the hell bent/ the grinchs badass projects at work topic this has become :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 06:52 PM~20588467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn details killing them with the details


----------



## KERRBSS

skim, did you get those pics of the section of firewall i need i sent you the other night? if you dont have it ill ask david.....thanks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 24 2011, 03:29 AM~20616663
> *skim, did you get those pics of the section of firewall i need i sent you the other night? if you dont have it ill ask david.....thanks
> *


resend them please


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2011, 09:03 PM~20614735
> *good lookin out homie
> *


x62


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 02:24 PM~20611945
> *thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car
> 
> as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come
> 
> its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , That's what I'm talkin about!!  :cheesy:*


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 03:11 PM~20611876
> *here some pics of the firetruck and the other 2 cars that got dropped off this weekend  :0      , so one day when i get allllllllll caught up im gonna build a car for myself  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and had these 2 cars dropped off this week as well , 67 olds 442 , and 67 firebird , gotta do floors and resto on the firebird , and fix and spray the front end of the 442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fire truck is super cool david cant wait to see how it turns out,the olds on the other hand looks good i like those bodystyle cutlasses,the firebird looks like a good 2nd gen f-body project


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 03:24 PM~20611945
> *thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car
> 
> as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come
> 
> its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , i continue doing these old cars becouse i enjoy it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 09:33 AM~20617402
> *resend them please
> *


You LYIN like a rug.... :biggrin: 



JK


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+May 23 2011, 04:11 PM~20611876-->
> 
> 
> 
> here some pics of the firetruck and the other 2 cars that got dropped off this weekend  :0      , so one day when i get allllllllll caught up im gonna build a car for myself  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and had these 2 cars dropped off this week as well , 67 olds 442 , and 67 firebird , gotta do floors and resto on the firebird , and fix and spray the front end of the 442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the [email protected] 23 2011, 04:24 PM~20611945
> *thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car
> 
> as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come
> 
> its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , i continue doing these old cars becouse i enjoy it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 08:36 PM~20613829
> *its a 60 model with a 292 , one good thing for us is the belly and frame wasnt painted body color like most firetrucks are , which will save on blasting and paint supplies , but then again its , red , white , and silver step boards so i still gotta but 4 or 5 gallons of paint
> haha wait till you see some of the ones we have in the shop , some started their voyage at my place worse than yours  :0
> 
> what day you and the misses plan on leaving ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> *


David....u really do have the perfect job!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn skim david took over your thread! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 25 2011, 06:52 AM~20624384
> *damn skim david took over your thread! :biggrin:
> *


shit, Skim's so hyped to see work being done on Hell Bent he could care less.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 04:24 PM~20611945
> *thanks , but honestly not taking anything away from any other shop , there is plenty of other shops out there that could have done the car
> 
> as with all my customers cars i have ever done , they may start as customer / owner relationships but 95% end up in the end becoming great friendships and keeping the memories of these cars alive for years to come
> 
> its not allways about the money , and ALOT of shops do it for money and money only , i continue doing these old cars becouse i enjoy it
> *


No wonder Skim talks highly of you. Hopefully we can shake hands in August.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 24 2011, 07:45 PM~20621940
> *David....u really do have the perfect job!!!! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 04:11 PM~20611876
> *here some pics of the firetruck and the other 2 cars that got dropped off this weekend  :0      , so one day when i get allllllllll caught up im gonna build a car for myself  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and had these 2 cars dropped off this week as well , 67 olds 442 , and 67 firebird , gotta do floors and resto on the firebird , and fix and spray the front end of the 442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fire truck looks bad ass


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 12:36 PM~20530074
> *Brian at The Impala Shop got me my matching aircleaner to go with my valve covers. Dropped it off to get chromed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I'm hating!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: j/k


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by wired61+May 24 2011, 09:45 PM~20621940-->
> 
> 
> 
> David....u really do have the perfect job!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks , i enjoy every bit of it , only thing that i dont really like about it is getting oddball vehicles in there and having to chase or fab parts cause not being made , we just finished a 1957 buick , that was a nightmare finding some of the parts , i ended up buying 3 more cars just to get some parts i needed , but hey it gave me 3 more cars to junk when we finished the car , hope he dont wreck it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 05:52 AM~20624384
> *damn skim david took over your thread! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how you been clark , you get the deuce sold or on the east coast yet ? hope all is well with the family
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 25 2011, 11:31 AM~20625193
> *No wonder Skim talks highly of you. Hopefully we can shake hands in August.
> *


yea man that would be cool , its allways cool meeting new people with the same interest 



should have some updates this weekend , im sure my guest will post some pics of his trip :0 plus the progress pics im posting , but erbody gonna have to wait till sat. maybe sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 26 2011, 05:46 PM~20635493
> *thanks , i enjoy every bit of it , only thing that i dont really like about it is getting oddball vehicles in there and having to chase or fab parts cause not being made , we just finished a 1957 buick , that was a nightmare finding some of the parts , i ended up buying 3 more cars  just to get some parts i needed , but hey it gave me 3 more cars to junk when we finished the car , hope he dont wreck it lol
> how you been clark , you get the deuce sold or on the east coast yet ?  hope all is well with the family
> yea man that would be cool , its allways cool meeting new people with the same interest
> should have some updates this weekend , im sure my guest will post some pics of his trip  :0  plus the progress pics im posting , but erbody gonna have to wait till sat. maybe sunday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 post the pics


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## TKeeby79

Dont worry LiL I got my Nikon charged & memory card empty ready to shoot away at Daves shop. Lol


----------



## Skim

random shit from Krum, Tx today


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2011, 11:01 PM~20638029
> *random shit from Krum, Tx today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn is that horse getting a grill ??


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 27 2011, 12:16 AM~20638822
> *Damn is that horse getting a grill ??
> *


IN TEXAS EVEN HORSES GOT GRILLZ!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@May 27 2011, 06:26 AM~20639289
> *IN TEXAS EVEN HORSES GOT GRILLZ!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2011, 05:11 PM~20611876
> *here some pics of the firetruck and the other 2 cars that got dropped off this weekend  :0      , so one day when i get allllllllll caught up im gonna build a car for myself  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn id bag and bodydrop that on some 26in simi wheels....with a full restore on tools and all.....yep.... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

skim where u at bro...tha 4 is lookin proper homie.....breakin boyz off....noumtalmbout :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2011, 07:05 AM~20598337
> *Sometimes in this short life I got,  I get hungry and make an omelette. Well in order to make an omelette, unfortunately I have to break a few eggs. Kinda sucks for the eggs but I need to eat. same goes for those n.o.s. eggs, I mean emblems,  I turned them into omelettes.  Now Im not hungry anymore. :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I just fry some bacon same effect and only half the battle :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 27 2011, 01:14 PM~20641641
> *Thats why I just fry some bacon same effect and only half the battle :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2011, 10:55 PM~20637364
> *:0  post the pics
> *


ok so before we get to far into the body work a few things had to be done , aligned the doors for propper gap , also double checked the molding holes on the quarter panels , and sandblaster where the lead was 









































as you can see my chalk pencil was drawing a straight line on the molding holes 
























as you can see there was a few holes that was off just a fraction , but we dont want the side trim to look like an ocean so we improved it 
























again here the sandblasted pic after the lead was melted out


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 27 2011, 10:32 PM~20644889
> *ok so before we get to far into the body work a few things had to be done , aligned the doors for propper gap , also double checked the molding holes on the quarter panels , and sandblaster where the lead was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see my chalk pencil was drawing a straight line on the molding holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see there was a few holes that was off just a fraction , but we dont want the side trim to look like an ocean so we improved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again here the sandblasted pic after the lead was melted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


david can i come work for you and you teach me all your wisdom? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

david good lookin on them holes. i knew some had to be off a bit


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good


----------



## vengence

anything else to share?


----------



## TKeeby79

Just got back from NC and had the privilege to see Hell Bent in person and the work that the Grinch is putting in on her is Nothing short of 110% Quality. Had a chance to hang with Dave and toured his shop, his NOS, OG, and Impala collection. Will be posting pics shortly..


----------



## Skim

post the pics terrance he said yall were really good people.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

post em up homie


----------



## loster87

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> skim where u at bro...tha 4 is lookin proper homie.....breakin boyz off....noumtalmbout :0


x2.i got to see the 64 this past weekend.looks danm good


----------



## Skim

It was good to finally meet you too homie. Your lincoln is fresh as hell.

bad ass weekend, we put over 250 miles on the rag this weekend, 2 events, 2 different cities, 2 best of awards, in 2 days, freeway smashin all weekend.


----------



## southsiderider

Skim said:


> It was good to finally meet you too homie. Your lincoln is fresh as hell.
> 
> bad ass weekend, we put over 250 miles on the rag this weekend, 2 events, 2 different cities, 2 best of awards, in 2 days, freeway smashin all weekend.


 DAMN THIS 64 RAG NICE AS FUCK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

Skim said:


> It was good to finally meet you too homie. Your lincoln is fresh as hell.
> 
> bad ass weekend, we put over 250 miles on the rag this weekend, 2 events, 2 different cities, 2 best of awards, in 2 days, freeway smashin all weekend.


damn tony lookin like you puttin the true road test on white trash and hurting all competition in progress. btw hit me up bout that bug ill get some pics asap its clean as hell from what i seen so far


----------



## JoeGarza

Do any of yall know if u can make a bubbletop into a convertible?? Is it possible if i can get the rack ???


----------



## Texas Massacre

JoeGarza said:


> Do any of yall know if u can make a bubbletop into a convertible?? Is it possible if i can get the rack ???


Who needs a rack fully functional convertibles are over rated who drives in the rain anyway.


----------



## regal ryda

Texas Massacre said:


> Who needs a rack fully functional convertibles are over rated who drives in the rain anyway.


You do....I heard bout you:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Texas Massacre said:


> Who needs a rack fully functional convertibles are over rated who drives in the rain anyway.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## TKeeby79

This is my 61 that I took down to NC to the Grinch. A build Topic will be started on it once he starts work on her, But first he has to get Hell Bent complete for Skim.

















Skim's Fire Wall looks 61x's better in person!









Made it there and unloaded my 61(Well Dave did cause I aint good going backwards with a trailer)

















Dave is a faithful Sun Drop drinker!

















After viewing the Grinch Estate of Impala's we go to leave and my dam alternator went! Thanks again Dave and Pop's for helping me out!









I even got The Grinch to BBQ me up some steak! (Needed something to soak up all the Beer) Im going into training for my next trip to NC im a light weight.


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Skim said:


> It was good to finally meet you too homie. Your lincoln is fresh as hell.
> 
> bad ass weekend, we put over 250 miles on the rag this weekend, 2 events, 2 different cities, 2 best of awards, in 2 days, freeway smashin all weekend.



Damn, that shit is gangster as fuck! :0


----------



## benz88

Wow WT looks good!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

thats bad ass........


----------



## Sunny Side 75

TKeeby79 said:


> This is my 61 that I took down to NC to the Grinch. A build Topic will be started on it once he starts work on her, But first he has to get Hell Bent complete for Skim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim's Fire Wall looks 61x's better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it there and unloaded my 61(Well Dave did cause I aint good going backwards with a trailer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave is a faithful Sun Drop drinker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After viewing the Grinch Estate of Impala's we go to leave and my dam alternator went! Thanks again Dave and Pop's for helping me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got The Grinch to BBQ me up some steak! (Needed something to soak up all the Beer) Im going into training for my next trip to NC im a light weight.



I spy with my broken ass glasses a very clean 58!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

what the hell happened to lil


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Real ridah


----------



## Skim

thanks fellas, im sure hell bent will be on the freeway smashin the fuck out too.


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> thanks fellas, im sure hell bent will be on the freeway smashin the fuck out too.


Hey holmes did you get my pm?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## StreetFame

Great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

looking good skim


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> This is my 61 that I took down to NC to the Grinch. A build Topic will be started on it once he starts work on her, But first he has to get Hell Bent complete for Skim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got The Grinch to BBQ me up some steak! (Needed something to soak up all the Beer) Im going into training for my next trip to NC im a light weight.


Nice bubbletop..I see David drinkin that good shit that I be drinkin!!


----------



## TKeeby79

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


>


Im going to be Dave's Agent and get him and the Shop sponsorship from Sun Drop! Lmao..

And Thanks Mr. Gee, Dave thinks its a good starting point also. I cant wait for him to start working on her!


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> Hey holmes did you get my pm?


let me check I'm still trying to figure this new forum out


----------



## REV. chuck

anyone gimme the measurements on a 60's wagon gas tank? pics would be awesome


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> It was good to finally meet you too homie. Your lincoln is fresh as hell.
> 
> bad ass weekend, we put over 250 miles on the rag this weekend, 2 events, 2 different cities, 2 best of awards, in 2 days, freeway smashin all weekend.


Looks good Skim! 
And yes, they are ment to be driven.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Wizzard said:


> Looks good Skim!
> And yes, they are ment to be driven.:thumbsup:


yes that they are!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> yes that they are!


thats hott!!


----------



## Groc006

Skim said:


> yes that they are!


Thats a bad ass pic Skim.................Right click save:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Kandy N Chrome made those for me...


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim said:


> Kandy N Chrome made those for me...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLK82LINC

Skim said:


> yes that they are!


BAD ASS RIGHT THERE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Thanks for the sketch maggot!!

I have another piece of script I'd like you to do if you have time....PM me though ho


----------



## edward61

Skim said:


> yes that they are!


----------



## Zoom

Skim said:


> Kandy N Chrome made those for me...


 So tight


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> yes that they are!


Im comming to fuck that grass up......Donuts in the Avalanche


----------



## vengence

white trash lookin good out on the road cant wait to see hell bent tearin up the blacktop


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

vengence said:


> white trash lookin good out on the road cant wait to see hell bent tearin up the blacktop


x2!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

vengence said:


> white trash lookin good out on the road cant wait to see hell bent tearin up the blacktop


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Skim said:


> let me check *I'm still trying to figure this new forum out*


for real......


----------



## USF '63

TTT for Tony


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

THATS BAD ASS


Skim said:


> yes that they are!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


>


had to get me some sun drop to see what the hype was about, that shit is good. Almost like Kick or Surge but better.


----------



## juangotti

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> had to get me some sun drop to see what the hype was about, that shit is good. Almost like Kick or Surge but better.


Ha! almost got a 12r of sun drop today but nahh


----------



## 8t4mc

USF '63 said:


> TTT for Tony




howdy bob


----------



## BUD

Maan, Tony seein White Trash in person gave me a whole new respect for this car. Ain't no pic anywhere on this topic that does it justice, Pablo did a fukin awesome job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


> Ha! almost got a 12r of sun drop today but nahh


Pussy.....buy that shit, drink that shit, love that shit......lol


----------



## Skim

BUD said:


> Maan, Tony seein White Trash in person gave me a whole new respect for this car. Ain't no pic anywhere on this topic that does it justice, Pablo did a fukin awesome job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks man yeah it looks a lot different when u see it in person.


----------



## BigVics58

TKeeby79 said:


> This is my 61 that I took down to NC to the Grinch. A build Topic will be started on it once he starts work on her, But first he has to get Hell Bent complete for Skim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim's Fire Wall looks 61x's better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it there and unloaded my 61(Well Dave did cause I aint good going backwards with a trailer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave is a faithful Sun Drop drinker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After viewing the Grinch Estate of Impala's we go to leave and my dam alternator went! Thanks again Dave and Pop's for helping me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got The Grinch to BBQ me up some steak! (Needed something to soak up all the Beer) Im going into training for my next trip to NC im a light weight.


I SEE A PRETTY CLEAN 58 TOO!! pics pics!!


----------



## JOHNER

Skim said:


>


----------



## sicx13

ttt


----------



## Detour64

TKeeby79 said:


> This is my 61 that I took down to NC to the Grinch. A build Topic will be started on it once he starts work on her, But first he has to get Hell Bent complete for Skim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim's Fire Wall looks 61x's better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it there and unloaded my 61(Well Dave did cause I aint good going backwards with a trailer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave is a faithful Sun Drop drinker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After viewing the Grinch Estate of Impala's we go to leave and my dam alternator went! Thanks again Dave and Pop's for helping me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got The Grinch to BBQ me up some steak! (Needed something to soak up all the Beer) Im going into training for my next trip to NC im a light weight.


 
nice start to a good project ......:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

new pics of the 61 coming up tomorrow, david left the phone at the shop :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## mr. warehouse

Skim said:


> new pics of the 61 coming up tomorrow, david left the phone at the shop :0


Cell phone pics suck.
Buy him a camera


----------



## Skim

mr. warehouse said:


> Cell phone pics suck.
> Buy him a camera


I dont know why I said phone, he has a camera lol.


----------



## 8t4mc

Skim said:


> I dont know why I said phone, he has a camera lol.


sniffin paint??:sprint:


----------



## Skim

Passenger side quarters are redone


----------



## TKeeby79

Thanks *Detour64 I was a little worried on how much work my 61 would need but after seeing Skim's car come back to life and other projects Dave's working on I aint worried to much.

Skim tell Dave to get those pics up he has the whole LiL :drama: waiting! 
*


----------



## regal ryda

who has the Hell Bent song


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> new pics of the 61 coming up tomorrow, david left the phone at the shop :0


 cant wait to see it


----------



## USF '63

Skim said:


> Passenger side *quarters* are redone


Hey brother.... How many "quarters" are there on the passenger side of a 61 vert ? :dunno:


----------



## sicx13

Skim said:


> Passenger side quarters are redone


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Skim

USF '63 said:


> Hey brother.... How many "quarters" are there on the passenger side of a 61 vert ? :dunno:


well smart ass technically it took two cuz thats how many i used per side.


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## benz88

Skim said:


> well smart ass technically it took two cuz thats how many i used per side.


 Technicallythere are 2 on every car. the front fender counts as a quarter panel, just weird calling it that.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> well smart ass technically it took two cuz thats how many i used per side.


i fill like u used way more then 2,didnt you put on 2 defferent quarter sections front and rear and maybe did the rear twice?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> Kandy N Chrome made those for me...


Damn thats hot!


----------



## vengence

any new updates yall?


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> Passenger side quarters are redone


:inout:


----------



## impalaserg

where the pix at????


----------



## the GRINCH

impalaserg said:


> where the pix at????


they on the way , uploading them now


----------



## the GRINCH

ok so here goes tha pics so i have said how we melted the lead out , its not just in the rear at the tail lamp section its all the lead 
























so then where the lead was at , we put a small coat of short strand before any body work


----------



## the GRINCH

so then there is more body work , reshaping the qtrs , as everyone can see we stripped the car and started all from the begining again


----------



## the GRINCH

as a few people have mentioned , it may look as there is alot of body filler but i assure you its not as much as it looks 
most ends up in the floor , and with body work pics cant really see much progress 
























anybody need a sanding block , actually its a 4 foot level with paper on it 
















so now that the body work on the pass qtr is roughed in its time to preclean the crap out of it , this was the 3rd time jeremy precleaned it in less than 5 min








taped up ready to spray


----------



## the GRINCH

more cleaning , cant never be clean enough 








you can see in this pic the ammount of filler where the lead was is about the same if not less


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0


----------



## the GRINCH

some may remember this pic before it was stripped 
and now after body work done 








here comes the high build 
























































































after 3 coats of high build , we sprayed a guide coat on it so it can be blocked


----------



## FiveNine619

that's some good work right there!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

looks right tony


----------



## the GRINCH

some also may wonder why i havnt posted updates , here a few reasons 
before 
















during 








just bought this place 2 weeks ago , got some major renovations going on 








its nice to own a bobcat








































got the place tore up inside and out , building a room on the rear of house , more concrete around that swamp thing everybody is calling a pool , an outdoor kitchen , new carpet , repainting 3 of the 4 bedrooms , and all kind of other things , got it under forclosure 
this was in one of the bedroom closets 

































all this ontop of the other cars that has been coming in at the shop , for minor things 
doing the engine bay in this one 








did a 1 piece floor in this 1967 firebird 








without removing the doors , and without dropping the subframe


----------



## TKeeby79

Its about time Dave, you kept us waiting long enough! But it was worth the wait, Skim I know your  ..


----------



## chrisdizzle

the GRINCH said:


>


HELL BENT,and WHITE TRASH in the same pic.......on the back wall


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## juangotti

NICE


----------



## ShibbyShibby

the GRINCH said:


> some may remember this pic before it was stripped
> and now after body work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here comes the high build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 3 coats of high build , we sprayed a guide coat on it so it can be blocked




I love the high build primer stage! Lookin awesome!


----------



## impalaserg

Great work!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup: Great build!


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Its about time Dave, you kept us waiting long enough! But it was worth the wait, Skim I know your  ..


oh yeah u know it.


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup Tony


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> some also may wonder why i havnt posted updates , here a few reasons
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without removing the doors , and without dropping the subframe


*Nice to be able to do home renovations David!
*


the GRINCH said:


> some may remember this pic before it was stripped
> and now after body work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here comes the high build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 3 coats of high build , we sprayed a guide coat on it so it can be blocked


Fkn body lines on the '61 are sexy!! Good work! :fool2:


----------



## Skim

hell yeah thats why i always loved 61s. at this rate, it will be painted and ready for patterns in no time.


----------



## USF '63

Skim said:


> well smart ass technically it took two cuz thats how many i used per side.



:thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats why i always loved 61s. at this rate, it will be painted and ready for patterns in no time.


You gonna get Pablo to do Hell Bent too?


----------



## Hialeah56

the GRINCH said:


> some may remember this pic before it was stripped
> and now after body work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here comes the high build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 3 coats of high build , we sprayed a guide coat on it so it can be blocked


great work, love the attention to detail that's going onto this ride and I bet skim can't sleep, also congrats on your new home purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

the GRINCH said:


> some also may wonder why i havnt posted updates , here a few reasons
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bought this place 2 weeks ago , got some major renovations going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its nice to own a bobcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the place tore up inside and out , building a room on the rear of house , more concrete around that swamp thing everybody is calling a pool , an outdoor kitchen , new carpet , repainting 3 of the 4 bedrooms , and all kind of other things , got it under forclosure
> this was in one of the bedroom closets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this ontop of the other cars that has been coming in at the shop , for minor things
> doing the engine bay in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a 1 piece floor in this 1967 firebird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without removing the doors , and without dropping the subframe


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SUNDROP SWIMMING POOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> this was in one of the bedroom closets


mural the trunk with them bitchez mayne.... :uh:


----------



## Skim

58 Del-pala said:


> You gonna get Pablo to do Hell Bent too?


yes mayne, he is gonna throw down on it, frame, belly... you know.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

speaking of which, ricky (garageartguy) smoothed out wiper cowl arrived from The Grinch monday so pablo can start laying the base flake and taping the patterns on his 64 rag




























ricky and pablo said thanks


----------



## ct1458

Pablow gonna pattern everything in NTX out :0:0:0:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

ct1458 said:


> Pablow gonna pattern everything in NTX out :0:0:0:cheesy:


YEP.......MY SNAP-ON TOOL BOX IS NEXT!


----------



## StreetFame

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> speaking of which, ricky (garageartguy) smoothed out wiper cowl arrived from The Grinch monday so pablo can start laying the base flake and taping the patterns on his 64 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricky and pablo said thanks


why pablo say thanks , becouse it arived painted allready ............................................oooooooooowwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeee

no problem , just finishing up another one now , jeremy takin them home and doing them at night time , he got a 61-62 built now out of a 62 one , he gonna do a 61 and leave it looking 61 next


----------



## the GRINCH

ICED BOXX said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:SUNDROP SWIMMING POOL!!!!!!!!!


haha you caught onto me , it took 8 tractor trailer loads of sundrop but we got it full :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chrisdizzle

ct1458 said:


> Pablow gonna pattern everything in NTX out :0:0:0:cheesy:


Right, he just needs to move out here!


----------



## the GRINCH

chrisdizzle said:


> Right, he just needs to move out here!


na , we gonna treat him to a L.A. welcoming on the east coast when he does HELL BENT 61 , here at DAVIDSIMPALAS , we got a spot ready for him to do his majic


----------



## ct1458

the GRINCH said:


> na , we gonna treat him to a L.A. welcoming on the east coast when he does HELL BENT 61 , here at DAVIDSIMPALAS , we got a spot ready for him to do his majic


----------



## BIG RED

the GRINCH said:


> more cleaning , cant never be clean enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in this pic the ammount of filler where the lead was is about the same if not less


:around:


----------



## vengence

lookin good david


----------



## Skim

vengence said:


> lookin good david


x2 updates and all


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Dylante63

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> YEP.......MY SNAP-ON TOOL BOX IS NEXT!



Oh man that be dope!


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking Good!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> na , we gonna treat him to a L.A. welcoming on the east coast when he does HELL BENT 61 , here at DAVIDSIMPALAS , we got a spot ready for him to do his majic


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice keep it up.


----------



## the GRINCH

since people didnt like me posting the reasons why i havnt posted update pics i erased them , have a nice day


----------



## the GRINCH

so i started back on hell bent this morning , worked off and on for bout 2 hours , had the normal monday morning hectics to deal with so here some pics from today
















as you can see the high build primmer is kinda thick , but leaves plent of room for blocking
















































, its only been blocked with 80 grit as of these pic , well some of it has been blocked


----------



## the GRINCH

this is the factory seam area , well one of them , the area i melted the lead out of 
















its gonna need a little putty on the trunk side of the tail light area 








again you can see how thick the primmer is , but keep in mind 80% of it got sanded off , as you can see its thin in areas , metal allmost showing and is showing in a few spots


----------



## the GRINCH

these are the last of the pics for todays 2 hour session with hell bent 61 
































kinda hard to think this car was painted and all body work was done when it came here and we just took the grinders to the car like it was nothing , it wasnt and is not that i didnt trust any of skims body work or repairs , just knowing what the car has been through was the main reason we wanted to start over , you never know what some people will do as a type of repair then paint over it , so to ease my mind and the owners mind it was best we took this route , and this is just the beginning , just the start of the ammount of work going in this car , 

and as you can see in the pics im not hiding ANYTHING ,as with all my builds the owners can see all repairs at all times and phases of the build


----------



## sand1

lookin goodx


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> these are the last of the pics for todays 2 hour session with hell bent 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda hard to think this car was painted and all body work was done when it came here and we just took the grinders to the car like it was nothing , it wasnt and is not that i didnt trust any of skims body work or repairs , just knowing what the car has been through was the main reason we wanted to start over , you never know what some people will do as a type of repair then paint over it , so to ease my mind and the owners mind it was best we took this route , and this is just the beginning , just the start of the ammount of work going in this car ,
> 
> and as you can see in the pics im not hiding ANYTHING ,as with all my builds the owners can see all repairs at all times and phases of the build


Good work on HB David, and the backyard is comin out real nice!!


----------



## 8t4mc

If I wanted to see home repairs Id watch the Diy channell... Lets see more impala work...lol


----------



## regal ryda

Looking good Hess:h5:


----------



## Skim

8t4mc said:


> If I wanted to see home repairs Id watch the Diy channell... Lets see more impala work...lol


i wouldnt care if he posted pics of himself baking cookies dressed like bin laden, as long as he keeps the updates coming im all for it.


----------



## regal ryda

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Skim said:


> i wouldnt care if he posted pics of himself baking cookies dressed like bin laden, as long as he keeps the updates coming im all for it.


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave HB is coming together! Great Work. But when is the first BBQ I think I will be coming down to kick it.


----------



## mrchavez

looking badass


----------



## the GRINCH

thanks for the compliements , 

Terrance it dosent matter when the first bbq is , you and maria are welcome here anytime brother 

and 8T4shebody your right i should only post IMPALA updates , but when everyone starts bitching wanting to know where the updates are now everybody knows what i been doing on the past 3 weekends , my DIY home improvements :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> thanks for the compliements ,
> 
> Terrance it dosent matter when the first bbq is , you and maria are welcome here anytime brother
> 
> and 8T4*shebody* your right i should only post IMPALA updates , but when everyone starts bitching wanting to know where the updates are now everybody knows what i been doing on the past 3 weekends , my DIY home improvements :werd: :werd: :werd:


Nicca stop hattin on the G BODIES.......dont say shit Tony:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

lol this foo


----------



## Zoom

Awesome


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> so i started back on hell bent this morning , worked off and on for bout 2 hours , had the normal monday morning hectics to deal with so here some pics from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the high build primmer is kinda thick , but leaves plent of room for blocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , its only been blocked with 80 grit as of these pic , well some of it has been blocked


Is that u pol or evercoat? I used to work at this small body shop several years back and this dumb ass kid we had working there spent all day water sanding a fender that was sprayed in slick sand with some wet/dry 400. He kept saying I cant get it smooth we laughed our ass off about that shit but it kept him out of our hair


----------



## Skim

a monkey gets hit by a 61


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Skim said:


> a monkey gets hit by a 61


I'm gonna have nightmares from that video... lol... That was some weird shit...

Hey Tony, I wanted to show you the video I was shooting when I was so rudely interrupted by a phone call last night... 





 
Good catchin up last night homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares from that video... lol... That was some weird shit...
> 
> Hey Tony, I wanted to show you the video I was shooting when I was so rudely interrupted by a phone call last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catchin up last night homie... :thumbsup:


u had to rub it in. Im gonna do one in the 64 but I dont have any beat  yet


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Ohhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, rubbin it in...

I only have 1 fun car, you have like............. Lemme see....... A Rag 61, A 59 Wagon, A Rag 64 and now A clean ass 90'd out 2dr Fleetwood...

I wanna be like YOU when I grow up! (you ARE a lot older than me) :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Ohhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, rubbin it in...
> 
> I only have 1 fun car, you have like............. Lemme see....... A Rag 61, A 59 Wagon, A Rag 64 and now A clean ass 90'd out 2dr Fleetwood...
> 
> I wanna be like YOU when I grow up! (you ARE a lot older than me) :biggrin:


whatever foolinstein

*72 Big Block Corvette*
*69 Z-28 Camaro*
*69 Big Block Camaro RS/SS*
*62 Impala Coupe*
*61 Rag Impala*​ 
:0 ol' ballin ass!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## vengence

both yall ballin outta control compared to some of us :biggrin: that video you posted skim is some funny chit but the cruisin video from detroit well ill just say this DAMN THATS CLEAN now get it up to the level white trash is at :biggrin: 

david you doin some badass work and besides the diy homework i dont mind seeing either i know you gonna post up updates on hellbent the house lookin good to


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

vengence said:


> both yall ballin outta control compared to some of us :biggrin: that video you posted skim is some funny chit but the cruisin video from detroit well ill just say this DAMN THATS CLEAN *now get it up to the level white trash* is at :biggrin:
> 
> david you doin some badass work and besides the diy homework i dont mind seeing either i know you gonna post up updates on hellbent the house lookin good to


:scrutinize::wow::loco:


----------



## Wizzard

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares from that video... lol... That was some weird shit...
> 
> Hey Tony, I wanted to show you the video I was shooting when I was so rudely interrupted by a phone call last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catchin up last night homie... :thumbsup:


Sweet video! 



vengence said:


> both yall ballin outta control compared to some of us :biggrin: that video you posted skim is some funny chit but the cruisin video from detroit well ill just say this DAMN THATS CLEAN now *get it up to the level white trash is at* :biggrin:
> 
> david you doin some badass work and besides the diy homework i dont mind seeing either i know you gonna post up updates on hellbent the house lookin good to


They got different styles, I love em both and saying that one is _"a level higher"_ then the other one just aint right IMO.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

vengence said:


> both yall ballin outta control compared to some of us :biggrin: that video you posted skim is some funny chit but the cruisin video from detroit well ill just say this DAMN THATS CLEAN now get it up to the level white trash is at :biggrin:
> 
> david you doin some badass work and besides the diy homework i dont mind seeing either i know you gonna post up updates on hellbent the house lookin good to


:uh: Both very nice cars with different styles, cant wait to see hellbent!!


----------



## Skim

i can tell you now that the 61 is gonna be on a whole different level from my 64 because the 64 is strictly a street car.


----------



## vengence

i was just givin ya both props and detroit a lil shit i know theres a huge difference between the 2 both rides are badass dont get all upset :biggrin: 

white trash puts the term street car way up there now though tony you killin them streets  :thumbsup: 
hell bent i see killin competition period


----------



## USF '63

Skim said:


> a monkey gets hit by a 61



How on earth did you find that video? 

Big Boy Monkey wasnt supposed to be riding on the handle bars, he should have been on the pedals.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 58 Del-pala

Damn Tony.... The higher ups gonna shut this thing down soon for using too much bandwidth LOL



Replies: 16,612
Views: 799,497


----------



## the GRINCH

58 Del-pala said:


> Damn Tony.... The higher ups gonna shut this thing down soon for using too much bandwidth LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Replies: 16,612
> Views: 799,497


are you going to fletcher on the 4th of july for the swap meet ? ? ? ? what about heavy rebel weekend in winston ? ? ? 

we allways go to fletcher then to winston


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> are you going to fletcher on the 4th of july for the swap meet ? ? ? ? *what about heavy rebel weekend in winston* ? ? ?
> 
> we allways go to fletcher then to winston


what the fuck, sounds very klanish. Is that the one you told me about where you could buy a repop hood, an OG hood or an NOS unworn Grand Dragon hood at the same swap meet?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SKIM, how is that rearend coming along


----------



## BUD

Skim said:


> what the fuck, sounds very klanish. Is that the one you told me about where you could buy a repop hood, an OG hood or an NOS unworn Grand Dragon hood at the same swap meet?


----------



## Zoom




----------



## 58 Del-pala

the GRINCH said:


> are you going to fletcher on the 4th of july for the swap meet ? ? ? ? what about heavy rebel weekend in winston ? ? ?
> 
> we allways go to fletcher then to winston


Gonna try to take the 50 to HRW for the show on Saturday. Just hoping the motor holds up during the drive.

Skim HRW (heavy rebel weekender) is a 3 day concert with mostly rockabilly/psycobilly type music I am told. Last year there was around 300 cars on Saturday mostly ratrods and kustoms.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Skim said:


> what the fuck, sounds very klanish. Is that the one you told me about where you could buy a repop hood, an OG hood or an NOS unworn Grand Dragon hood at the same swap meet?


:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

the GRINCH said:


> these are the last of the pics for todays 2 hour session with hell bent 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda hard to think this car was painted and all body work was done when it came here and we just took the grinders to the car like it was nothing , it wasnt and is not that i didnt trust any of skims body work or repairs , just knowing what the car has been through was the main reason we wanted to start over , you never know what some people will do as a type of repair then paint over it , so to ease my mind and the owners mind it was best we took this route , and this is just the beginning , just the start of the ammount of work going in this car ,
> 
> and as you can see in the pics im not hiding ANYTHING ,as with all my builds the owners can see all repairs at all times and phases of the build


It apears as though you might be trying to hide that dust mask on the floor......whats that about? :scrutinize:


----------



## npazzin

BUD said:


>


thas some fuckin shit right there!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> are you going to fletcher on the 4th of july for the swap meet ? ? ? ? what about heavy rebel weekend in winston ? ? ?
> 
> we allways go to fletcher then to winston


where's my patch panels :banghead::banghead::chuck:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

npazzin said:


> thas some fuckin shit right there!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


my union vice president at work was on that show. there's a fat bald dude in some of his skits and that's my union v.p.


----------



## Skim

61 Impala on 3 said:


> It apears as though you might be trying to hide that dust mask on the floor......whats that about? :scrutinize:


 sprinkled in a light bondo dust


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Wired61'sSon

nice


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

so we been blocking on hell bent and cant really tell that much so thats why no updates on pics , pass side is very close to being done 

nt 

in the mean time i have had a few requests to build some inner rockers that actually fit 61-64 impalas , so here is my prototype , let me know what you think , they are corret in everyway as far as fitment , 6 foot long in length and has all the correct bends , goes from factory seam to factory seam 

















































they are being stamped from the same gauge metal 
same bends as factory
can be used as a left or right
i give a few more inches instead of the lesser of factory replacement inner rockers


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Nice work Mr Grinch...


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> so we been blocking on hell bent and cant really tell that much so thats why no updates on pics , pass side is very close to being done
> 
> nt
> 
> in the mean time i have had a few requests to build some inner rockers that actually fit 61-64 impalas , so here is my prototype , let me know what you think , they are corret in everyway as far as fitment , 6 foot long in length and has all the correct bends , goes from factory seam to factory seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are being stamped from the same gauge metal
> same bends as factory
> can be used as a left or right
> i give a few more inches instead of the lesser of factory replacement inner rockers


Whats up with that floor brace holmes?


----------



## DJ63

Very nice!!! Whats the ticket on a pair? I had to have mine made too because the repops are a waste of money




the GRINCH said:


> so we been blocking on hell bent and cant really tell that much so thats why no updates on pics , pass side is very close to being done
> 
> nt
> 
> in the mean time i have had a few requests to build some inner rockers that actually fit 61-64 impalas , so here is my prototype , let me know what you think , they are corret in everyway as far as fitment , 6 foot long in length and has all the correct bends , goes from factory seam to factory seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are being stamped from the same gauge metal
> same bends as factory
> can be used as a left or right
> i give a few more inches instead of the lesser of factory replacement inner rockers


----------



## Mr Gee

How much for the pair of inner rockers David??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Mr Gee said:


> How much for the pair of inner rockers David??


x2 i need a pair for a 59


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Gee said:


> How much for the pair of inner rockers David??


x2, I pmed him and asked about the part nearest the toeboard/firewall section too. G, you can thank me for putting a little bug in his ear. This is something alot of us could benefit from and save us the trouble of trying to find a metal brake and half ass fab them up.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## doctahouse

the GRINCH said:


> so we been blocking on hell bent and cant really tell that much so thats why no updates on pics , pass side is very close to being done
> 
> nt
> 
> in the mean time i have had a few requests to build some inner rockers that actually fit 61-64 impalas , so here is my prototype , let me know what you think , they are corret in everyway as far as fitment , 6 foot long in length and has all the correct bends , goes from factory seam to factory seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are being stamped from the same gauge metal
> same bends as factory
> can be used as a left or right
> i give a few more inches instead of the lesser of factory replacement inner rockers



Now that's a great idea!! Good work. That will save a lot of headaches.


----------



## Skim

now all u need to do is make some full length 61 quarter panels


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> now all u need to do is make some full length 61 quarter panels


Damn Skim, he'd be rich off that. In all honesty building the die wouldn't be hard, it's finding a machine big enough to stamp those bitches out.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> now all u need to do is make some full length 61 quarter panels


He can use my 61 as a prototype.


----------



## KAKALAK

the GRINCH said:


> so we been blocking on hell bent and cant really tell that much so thats why no updates on pics , pass side is very close to being done
> 
> nt
> 
> in the mean time i have had a few requests to build some inner rockers that actually fit 61-64 impalas , so here is my prototype , let me know what you think , they are corret in everyway as far as fitment , 6 foot long in length and has all the correct bends , goes from factory seam to factory seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are being stamped from the same gauge metal
> same bends as factory
> can be used as a left or right
> i give a few more inches instead of the lesser of factory replacement inner rockers


good fab work bro!!!


----------



## mr. warehouse

Skim said:


> now all u need to do is make some full length 61 quarter panels


Get this guy in touch with Gerson.


----------



## Mr Gee

*MODERATOR??* When did this happen SKIMSTER??


----------



## sand1

Skim said:


> now all u need to do is make some full length 61 quarter panels


i know a guy here in az that can make that possible


----------



## TKeeby79

Spoke with Dave and I have my Smooth Wiper Cowl being fabed & my Grinch speacial made replacement rockers getting made to go on my 1961. Bump for The Grinch & Skim's Hell Bent!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Mr Gee said:


> *MODERATOR??* When did this happen SKIMSTER??


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Mr Gee said:


> *MODERATOR??* When did this happen SKIMSTER??


they'll let anybody be in charge, J/K don't ban me.


----------



## KERRBSS

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> they'll let anybody be in charge, J/K don't ban me.


 :roflmao:fuck it ban us all.....leave like 3 active members for a month!!!


----------



## Tage

Mr Gee said:


> *MODERATOR??* When did this happen SKIMSTER??


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

SIX1RAG said:


> :roflmao:fuck it ban us all.....leave like 3 active members for a month!!!


dude, this new layout is gay as fuck, I can't even tell when there's new comments. I'll realize I have pm's 3 days after I get them and shit.


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> :0 :thumbsup:


whats up TAGE , i hear you got a vert , and a stock pile of parts allready :thumbsup: now when you making tha trip south with all them goodies :0:0


----------



## Skim

mr. warehouse said:


> Get this guy in touch with Gerson.


i tried making this happen. he would make a killing on 59 full quarters


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

Skim said:


> i tried making this happen. he would make a killing on 59 full quarters


and 58 quarters


----------



## Crash1964

Hey Skim I met you at the Vegas Super Show last year! Your rides are unbelivable! I hope to see more of your work in person keep taking it To The Top!


----------



## the GRINCH

more pics coming soon


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> so we been blocking on hell bent and cant really tell that much so thats why no updates on pics , pass side is very close to being done
> 
> nt
> 
> in the mean time i have had a few requests to build some inner rockers that actually fit 61-64 impalas , so here is my prototype , let me know what you think , they are corret in everyway as far as fitment , 6 foot long in length and has all the correct bends , goes from factory seam to factory seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are being stamped from the same gauge metal
> same bends as factory
> can be used as a left or right
> i give a few more inches instead of the lesser of factory replacement inner rockers




I need a set inner rockers for a 61...PM price.....thx...-Kilo


----------



## Venom62

the GRINCH said:


> more pics coming soon












:drama: We're waiting.............


----------



## KAKALAK

:rofl: :wow:


----------



## CHUCC

the GRINCH said:


> more pics coming soon



:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> more pics coming soon


okayyyyy..... :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

*ALLERGIC 2 DOMELIGHTS*


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

congrats on the promotion skim,and keep up the good work


----------



## MR.59

Skim said:


> okayyyyy..... :biggrin:


need some up days on this `ol gal


----------



## Skim

this weekend was pretty busy. Some of you may or may not know that john A.K.A. LS1wagon on here, his dad gary passed away and he and his dad were very close and into cars together. On saturday we had a memorial cruise from Hales Speed Shop in Lewisville to the funeral home in Irving. I couldnt believe all the cars that showed up to the funeral.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

RIP Gary Dodson. You was always cool as hell. U will be missed


----------



## Skim

few hours after the funeral in Dallas, Majestics North Texas was hitting the freeway north off to Tulsa Oklahoma for the Individuals picnic. This weekend called for some serious road time.










theres a price to pay too. Garageartguy had not left for tulsa yes so he brought me up a pair of new tires for the front, got them installed right before the picnic on sunday and it was on again.


----------



## Skim

back in full effect. 300 miles from where we started. That drive in a lifted impala on 13's fucks your back up lol.


----------



## Skim

Tulsa was hot as hell, no AC on the drive but it was worth the trip.



















we had a great time


----------



## Skim

while we were there in Tulsa my friend Tony invited us to check out some of his rides.


----------



## Skim

regal ryda sayin Damn!!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

ricky wanted this nomad bad..


----------



## Skim

ricky wanted this nomad bad..


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

it was cool but it was time to make the 5 hour drive home to Texas.


----------



## Skim

Regal ryda and Cutn3's was lucky enough to have AC


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

KANDY N CHROME drove my lac home


----------



## Skim




----------



## MR.59

Skim said:


> :0


SHIT!
DINNER!


----------



## Skim

The lac and white trash made it back to Krumpton safe and sound, over 700 miles of driving on the rag since saturday.


----------



## Skim

MR.59 said:


> SHIT!
> DINNER!


im sure that plump belly was loaded full of maggots by then too. :barf:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

damn your homie has a BAD AZZ collection!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Once agin a kik ass trip under the belt! Nice pix Tony! Prety soon Ima b bugn u so I can roll to!! Just Gata get sum paint layed down!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> damn your homie has a BAD AZZ collection!!!!!!!


 X 2


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim, if your fleet coupe is fully 90'd out, it should say fuel injected next to that too !!


----------



## LacN_Thru

Cool pics skim, I was hard pressed to decide just which ones to quote so I didn't pick any :wow: :biggrin:

Good to see a fully done out rag rackin up the miles, props for that :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

Skim said:


> Tulsa was hot as hell, no AC on the drive but it was worth the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had a great time


man it was hotter than hell. bet that disappearing roof didnt even help. 

ruby tuesday?


----------



## Skim

southside groovin said:


> man it was hotter than hell. bet that disappearing roof didnt even help.
> 
> ruby tuesday?


man u aint lying. The majority of the trip up there was done during the middle of the night while it was cooler with the top down it was perfect, infact, pablo played movies on the I phone propped up on the dash, Friday1 and 2. On the way home it was sunny and hot, the top up lol, its 10 times worse with the top down on a hot day. Yep thats the ruby tuesdays next to the hotel we stayed at. good eye lol


----------



## dirttydeeds

Skim said:


> KANDY N CHROME drove my lac home


CARS LOOK GUD HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

Car is looking great! Glad I could see it in person this weekend. Driving it there is the most impressive thing I've seen since Tommy and Jimmy drove Tommy's four to chicago back in 03. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> Regal ryda and Cutn3's was lucky enough to have AC


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

my fuckin altenator went out today 258.oo, glad that bitch took me home tho


----------



## regal ryda

for those that say we dont put miles on'em

SHOWCAR ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## lone star

man i know you were hot when i took my old 60 to tulsa on vynil seats no ac with 348 big body. it was miserable.


----------



## goodride55

Hey Fella's i'm new to the forum and I am so impressed with the rag 64 and skim man your are doing some BAD ASS work on the 61 im so impressed with your work . i have a 64 hardtop and been building her up for about 4 years and some times i stop and lose animo but after reading the forum the last couple days and seing the rag 64 im back at it and just wanted to say thanks to skim and the rag 64 .Like i said i'm new to the forum and hope to see more pics of the 61 .And to the rag 64 bro that is a super badass car man .


----------



## southside groovin

Skim said:


> man u aint lying. The majority of the trip up there was done during the middle of the night while it was cooler with the top down it was perfect, infact, pablo played movies on the I phone propped up on the dash, Friday1 and 2. On the way home it was sunny and hot, the top up lol, its 10 times worse with the top down on a hot day. Yep thats the ruby tuesdays next to the hotel we stayed at. good eye lol


i was lucky bro. i had a rental car for the weekend. i couldnt imagine drivin 1 of my cuttys up there with no a/c. and i live in okc. i ate at that ruby tuesday a couple years ago. it was ok but not worth the money imo. lol but ill always remember that salad bar...


----------



## the GRINCH

so here is some pics as i promised

pass side blocked again , ready for prime again


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> whats up TAGE , i hear you got a vert , and a stock pile of parts allready :thumbsup: now when you making tha trip south with all them goodies :0:0


LOL whats up David, ahhh man I know you heard about my horror situation with that hot rod dude. Im gonna get the rest of it finished up close to home. But I heard lots of good things about you man. I should have brought the car to you in the 1st place. Next Time Terrence comes down to see you I'll make the trip bro. I need a fully rebuilt 350 motor, got one lying around :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

more blocking , more blocking
















and now guess what 







time to start ALL over again


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> LOL whats up David, ahhh man I know you heard about my horror situation with that hot rod dude. Im gonna get the rest of it finished up close to home. But I heard lots of good things about you man. I should have brought the car to you in the 1st place. Next Time Terrence comes down to see you I'll make the trip bro. I need a fully rebuilt 350 motor, got one lying around :biggrin:


yea thats cool , as long as they get built it really dont matter who or where it gets done just as long as its done ,

i can get you one together , i got a few cores but none allready rebuilt 

come on down next time Terrance heads this way


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> yea thats cool , as long as they get built it really dont matter who or where it gets done just as long as its done ,
> 
> i can get you one together , i got a few cores but none allready rebuilt
> 
> come on down next time Terrance heads this way



Yeah man Im almost there, just gotta get the body work done, then its on to paint and patterns  I'll call you about that 350 so we can talk in more detail and for sure Ill make the trip next time bro 


Skim's car is coming out sick btw... I check this build up on the regular! Great work bro.


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Royalty said:


> Car is looking great! Glad I could see it in person this weekend. Driving it there is the most impressive thing I've seen since Tommy and Jimmy drove Tommy's four to chicago back in 03. :thumbsup:


:werd:

Drove it 5 hours, swung it and then drove it back...


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Skim said:


> im sure that plump belly was loaded full of maggots by then too. :barf:


Rice?


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## Royalty

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :werd:
> 
> Drove it 5 hours, swung it and then drove it back...


For sure one of my favorite memories of Jimmy, "Bumper checkin' muthafuckas!":biggrin:


----------



## chevyone




----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> more blocking , more blocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now guess what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to start ALL over again


damn doin the damn thang :0


----------



## OKJessie

Dam....its shaping out nicely! Nice work grinch....hey skim are you still going with the same color?


----------



## hi_ryder

looking at all that dust is making me cough... *cough cough* looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Dam....its shaping out nicely! Nice work grinch....hey skim are you still going with the same color?


what colour?


----------



## Skim

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Dam....its shaping out nicely! Nice work grinch....hey skim are you still going with the same color?


:0 oh snap


----------



## KERRBSS

leg46y said:


> what colour?


I don't even think that's a werd!


----------



## leg46y

SIX1RAG said:


> I don't even think that's a werd!


sorry thats how its spelt down here (australia) 

so is there already a chosen COLOR?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

leg46y said:


> sorry thats how its spelt down here (australia)
> 
> so is there already a chosen COLOR?


Don't sweat it homie... This is coming from an AMERICAN who spells word as WERD and figure as FINGER...


----------



## the GRINCH

ok so now that all is working again , skim you remember frank the old man that was in my spots at autofair selling parts for me , here is his car and the breather that he got from wayne who got it from me who ended up having to fix the aircleaner after all 
























he was trying to put some miles on it before he heads to the cruize in up in mich.
also here is waynes 58 before and now 
































we doing a color change now , he said he wasnt a fan of the green , so now its going BLACK


----------



## leg46y

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Don't sweat it homie... This is coming from an AMERICAN who spells word as WERD and figure as FINGER...


uffin:


----------



## the GRINCH

so im going to try this again for the 4th time , this shit keeps logging me off and shutting down everytime i try to reply


so back to the drivers side , here is another area the factory used lead , so as the other places we melted the lead out and started over 
















here we doing a little side action lol 

























next we have a little home improvement going on for hell bent , last time i posted pics of home improvement people got their panties in a wad so maybe they will not do that again 








and yes we are blocking the car with a 4 foot level 
how much straighter can you get 
















special thanks goes out to JERMEY for his extended effort on hell bent


----------



## the GRINCH

not looking to bad at this point , all body work is super close 
















little issue behind the rear wheel , this is from where i was hopping it in the shop the other day and got out of control haha
















getting closer every minute


----------



## the GRINCH

the body filler isnt as thick as some think or may appear 
, there is alot in the floor 

















its allmost there 








taping it up getting ready to prime 
























and here is the first coat of tha primmer


----------



## the GRINCH

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*the GRINCH**
*925rider*
*TKeeby79*
whats up TKeeby , i see you looking , you ready for your build topic ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## the GRINCH

more of tha primmer 
















and the passenger side was ready for another coat , what little putty work needed was done at this point so ready for more 
















jeremy hard at it 










so my dad decided to help with hell BENT a little , he installed needed dents in it for tony lol








and here is the final pic of hell bent today , gotta figure out whats going on with my computer 








both sides are ready to be blocked again , then again , then again , and probally again


----------



## the GRINCH

had another insurance job come in yesterday , a 6foe , gotta fix a few dents lol 
















his son was cutting grass and hit a rock or something 
























kandy pagen gold over a silver base 
this is gonna be fun


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> had another insurance job come in yesterday , a 6foe , gotta fix a few dents lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his son was cutting grass and hit a rock or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy pagen gold over a silver base
> this is gonna be fun


 is it only the roof you fixing


----------



## chrisdizzle

the GRINCH said:


> had another insurance job come in yesterday , a 6foe , gotta fix a few dents lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his son was cutting grass and hit a rock or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy pagen gold over a silver base
> this is gonna be fun


Im fellin that color


----------



## KERRBSS

This build is turning into the random picture post. Lol 
What's up Tony.....coming out nice David....


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> This build is turning into the random picture post. Lol
> What's up Tony.....coming out nice David....


everybody be bitchin when i dont post pics then when i do they still bitch , i was just tryin to show people what goes on here at the shop , 





thats fine i will stop postin pics then


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> is it only the roof you fixing


na , roof , pass quarter , and pass side door has damage 

but insurance only wants to fix the roof , and they only want to pay 42.00 per hour for that 
estimate came up to 2400.00 

but that is until they seen my labor rates lol
labor rates for davidsimpalas
s

now they gotta refigure the entire thing , cause the quarter and the door , and of coarse the rate difference lol 
they didnt like those rates lol


----------



## the GRINCH

chrisdizzle said:


> Im fellin that color


pagen gold over silver base


----------



## preacherman

the GRINCH said:


> not looking to bad at this point , all body work is super close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little issue behind the rear wheel , this is from where i was hopping it in the shop the other day and got out of control haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer every minute


check that bald head!...its a good thing i can work bondo cause i'da never made it as a pretty boy. Anyway, i'm enjoying working on this car...can't wait to see the end result...thanks for let us have a part in it Skim!


----------



## the GRINCH

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 6 guests)

*the GRINCH**
*4runner*
*BThompsonTX*
*chrisdizzle*
*DIRTYSANCHEZ423*
*Dylante63*
*lilandagi*
whats up everybody , its busy in here


----------



## FREAKY TALES

the GRINCH said:


> more of tha primmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the passenger side was ready for another coat , what little putty work needed was done at this point so ready for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeremy hard at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my dad decided to help with hell BENT a little , he installed needed dents in it for tony lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the final pic of hell bent today , gotta figure out whats going on with my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both sides are ready to be blocked again , then again , then again , and probally again


much props go out to you bro, doing a great job on hell bent:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)
> 
> *the GRINCH**
> *925rider*
> *TKeeby79*
> whats up TKeeby , i see you looking , you ready for your build topic ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


What's up Dave? All I have to say is You & Jermey are bringing He'll Bent back to life! Skim is gonna be one happy MoFo. And as far as my Bubble Top August can't come any faster for me. Im patiently waiting.


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

Nice flix


----------



## Austin Ace

the GRINCH said:


> everybody be bitchin when i dont post pics then when i do they still bitch , i was just tryin to show people what goes on here at the shop ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats fine i will stop postin pics then


 No complaints her. You 've posted more hell bent pics in the last month than there have been in the last year! What a few stray pics among friends?


----------



## JOHNER

Hell bent looking good!!!!them 1/4s got to be straight as a arrow..nice work....
fu(k the bullsh!t keep all the pics coming grinch..you got some badass cars in your shop.


----------



## regal ryda

Austin Ace said:


> No complaints her. You 've posted more hell bent pics in the last month than there have been in the last year! What a few stray pics among friends?


where you been???


----------



## KERRBSS

jus messin with you david.....


----------



## 58 Del-pala

David if you go to HRW tomorrow look me up. I will be wearing a Blue shirt with Los Boulevardos and an 8-track on the front and a black hat with SS on it from Slam specialties.


----------



## 8t4mc

the GRINCH said:


> had another insurance job come in yesterday , a 6foe , gotta fix a few dents lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his son was cutting grass and hit a rock or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy pagen gold over a silver base
> this is gonna be fun


Thats crazy!!! I damaged my ride in almost the same exact place with somthing flung from the riding lawnmower


----------



## chrisdizzle

8t4mc said:


> Thats crazy!!! I damaged my ride in almost the same exact place with somthing flung from the riding lawnmower


Quit lying you know the old lady smached that shit


----------



## the GRINCH

58 Del-pala said:


> David if you go to HRW tomorrow look me up. I will be wearing a Blue shirt with Los Boulevardos and an 8-track on the front and a black hat with SS on it from Slam specialties.


yea we are going , we just got to east bend (right out of winston ) a few min ago , 
i will be driving an ermine white with red interior 62 impala ss convertible , parked with a 35 roadster , blue 1940 chevy buisness coupe , flat black 39 olds no fender car , and a 50 chevy truck patined out , we gonna try to get there around 730 

i will be wearing a davidsimpalas shirt


----------



## the GRINCH

johner956 said:


> Hell bent looking good!!!!them 1/4s got to be straight as a arrow..nice work....
> fu(k the bullsh!t keep all the pics coming grinch..you got some badass cars in your shop.


thanks , we try to keep up but sometimes it gets hectic at the shop


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

l


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

COMING OUT NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT CRUISIN THE STREETS OF KRUM TEXAS


----------



## 8t4mc

chrisdizzle said:


> Quit lying you know the old lady smached that shit



Im going to tell here you said that and she's going to smash you


----------



## waffles

the GRINCH said:


> had another insurance job come in yesterday , a 6foe , gotta fix a few dents lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his son was cutting grass and hit a rock or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy pagen gold over a silver base
> this is gonna be fun


i always thought that with repairs like this the candy wouldnt match up?


----------



## vengence

skim the road trip must have been fantastic hats off. 

david hell bent comin out sick that 64 i like the color


----------



## regal ryda

vengence said:


> skim the road trip must have been fantastic hats off.
> 
> david hell bent comin out sick that 64 i like the color


that was anotha road trip from hell....but as usual we had fun and did it big:h5:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

:boink:


----------



## vengence

regal ryda said:


> *that was anotha road trip from hell*....but as usual we had fun and did it big:h5:


 lmao you aint been on a road trip with my brother yet lol thats when its from hell :biggrin: then again im a fan of the heat :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## vengence

:wave: whassup skim n david?


----------



## the GRINCH

i havnt posted pics as we all know , thats becouse its hard to tell anything when blocking so pics would look as if i just reposted


----------



## Groc006

Question for you Skim or any of you Texas boys.... I just reserved a flight to Dallas for the Lowrider show on August 28, is that show gonna be held at the Dallas Market Hall?? thanks for any help.


----------



## Loco 61

Groc006 said:


> Question for you Skim or any of you Texas boys.... I just reserved a flight to Dallas for the Lowrider show on August 28, is that show gonna be held at the Dallas Market Hall?? thanks for any help.


Yes








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skim

Groc006 said:


> Question for you Skim or any of you Texas boys.... I just reserved a flight to Dallas for the Lowrider show on August 28, is that show gonna be held at the Dallas Market Hall?? thanks for any help.


cool u coming solo or with your crew. hope to see more out of towners show up.


----------



## Groc006

Skim said:


> cool u coming solo or with your crew. hope to see more out of towners show up.


Well me and my wife for sure but there are a few homies are still deciding if they wanna go. Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Skim said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## USF '63

TTT for Hell Bent


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## leg46y

Things slowed down in here.................


----------



## the GRINCH

leg46y said:


> Things slowed down in here.................


may have slowed down in here , but the work hasnt slowed 

just havnt posted pics cause looks the same , cant see much progress when block sanding again and again and again


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> may have slowed down in here , but the work hasnt slowed
> 
> just havnt posted pics cause looks the same , cant see much progress when block sanding again and again and again


all good champ,
you guys have a colour in mind?


----------



## 8t4mc

leg46y said:


> all good champ,
> you guys have a colour in mind?


Id do a black with green patterns.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

8t4mc said:


> Id do a black with green patterns.


unless something has changed it's that vw green from the old buses.


----------



## juangotti

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> unless something has changed it's that vw green from the old buses.


x2


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## vengence

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> unless something has changed it's that vw green from the old buses.


that would look sick with a lot of silver flake in it


----------



## Skim

changed the color


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> changed the color


oh shit, you gunna be makin ****** all emotional now with a statemnet like that !!!


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> may have slowed down in here , but the work hasnt slowed
> 
> just havnt posted pics cause looks the same , cant see much progress when block sanding again and again and again


He's alive, Whats up Dave?



Skim said:


> changed the color


:shocked: Dam Skim u aint playing with the Re-Birth of Hell Bent! New color and all, Nice!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> changed the color


You ain't doin , nada!! :wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> changed the color



yeap , going with that dove gray , so we just gonna prime it then hammer on some clear :cheesy:
thats gonna be hot right there , then gonna do red oxide and black primmer patterns and do the patterns in a semi gloss clear


----------



## Skim

oh shit you let the cat out da bag foo!


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


> oh shit you let the cat out da bag foo!


:nicoderm:

skim. customer needing assistance on aisle 5

:run:


----------



## Hialeah56

Skim said:


> changed the color


either big worm orange or doodoo brown :x:


----------



## the GRINCH

Hialeah56 said:


> either big worm orange or doodoo brown :x:




na thats old skool phool . we doin tha retro effect


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> yeap , going with that dove gray , so we just gonna prime it then hammer on some clear :cheesy:
> thats gonna be hot right there , then gonna do red oxide and black primmer patterns and do the patterns in a semi gloss clear


i read what you typed but cant comprehend lol


----------



## garageartguy

Lookin good!!! :h5:


----------



## datinmans58

LOOKS REAL NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

Skim said:


> changed the color


:cheesy:


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> changed the color


 Thats all good as long as you keep an og style interior none of that honda buckets in suede witha bunch of fiberglass shit full of tvs


----------



## SAM1

golden gem right there


----------



## TWEEDY

david, dont know if you got my pm about 63 vert rear seats, if you got some decent ones pm me, and which company makes the best floors? my rag needs all new floors..


----------



## the GRINCH

been a minute since i posted pics in here so here we go 
blocked the car some more , getting primmed for last time in the morning before we tear it down all over again


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

now back to the drivers side , blocking it with 180 grit now


----------



## the GRINCH

test fit some snap trim , making sure all lines are looked at under microscope


----------



## the GRINCH

ready to prime AGAIN things should move decently fast now , the qtrs was a issue i wanted address first and get out of the way , so now we can take it off the frame again , and get it ready for that wet look


----------



## the GRINCH

built a 61 cowl panel from a factory 61 , this will be the same as going on hell bent


----------



## the GRINCH

this is my dads 62ss vert , the one we found on craigslist , factory hondourus maroon with black interior 
should have some color on the exterior in the next week or 2 
























after doing a spray in bedlinner on the belly its ready to met the frame


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> this is my dads 62ss vert , the one we found on craigslist , factory hondourus maroon with black interior
> should have some color on the exterior in the next week or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after doing a spray in bedlinner on the belly its ready to met the frame


thats badassed Hess


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:the 61 a str8 as a razor......

you dads 62 is looking good..............:rimshot:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> this is my dads 62ss vert , the one we found on craigslist , factory hondourus maroon with black interior
> should have some color on the exterior in the next week or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after doing a spray in bedlinner on the belly its ready to met the frame



Hell Bent is coming along Dave, your doing a hell of a job & Maria wants to know if pops Duece gonna be rolling when we come next month she wants to role..


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> this is my dads 62ss vert , the one we found on craigslist , factory hondourus maroon with black interior
> should have some color on the exterior in the next week or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after doing a spray in bedlinner on the belly its ready to met the frame


Your pops SS spinners are done. Me and Joe Joe just picked them up this morning. Cars looking sick david :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> now back to the drivers side , blocking it with 180 grit now


preacher getting his block on.


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> built a 61 cowl panel from a factory 61 , this will be the same as going on hell bent


yep I like the 61 shaved cowl a lot!


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> yep I like the 61 shaved cowl a lot!


I am startin to like that shaved look :shocked:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> test fit some snap trim , making sure all lines are looked at under microscope


The body work is looking good David! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Car looks so straight


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> Car looks so straight


lol david said the lines are actually too sharp and need to be dulled down a bit.


----------



## npazzin

Skim said:


> lol david said the lines are actually too sharp and need to be dulled down a bit.


its hard to belive that arellio said it couldn't be done or would'nt cause of all the patchwork! dude workin on it now deffinately knows his shit!:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> lol david said the lines are actually too sharp and need to be dulled down a bit.


 Lol that's crazy. I texted u earlier....you no like JEWS! lol


----------



## the GRINCH

preacherman primmed today


----------



## the GRINCH

what you know bout this SKIM


----------



## the GRINCH

did some work on pops deuce today 
























last 2 pics of bent for now


----------



## the GRINCH

throwback pic








even more throwback









out with the old , in with the new


----------



## OKJessie

Shaping out nicely!!


----------



## dirttydeeds

T T T


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> what you know bout this SKIM


That Mellow Mushroom is the shit, I ate there in FL and that shit was awesome I told Moe(Wired61) he needs to hit that shit up.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

npazzin said:


> its hard to belive that arellio said it couldn't be done or would'nt cause of all the patchwork! dude workin on it now deffinately knows his shit!:thumbsup:


That dude has to feel like a dumbass now if he has seen this build topic since David has had it.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:biggrin: awww shit foolio!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim, do you remember when I asked you if they made a 1960 Delivery wagon...they did there is one on e-bay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-Impala-/120754118174?_trksid=p4506.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1632503874098595425 it almost looks like the one by my house but the one by my house doesn't have a window on the side panel.


----------



## datinmans58

how far is waxahachie from dallas anyone know ?


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

datinmans58 said:


> how far is waxahachie from dallas anyone know ?


30-40 minutes


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Skim, do you remember when I asked you if they made a 1960 Delivery wagon...they did there is one on e-bay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-Impala-/120754118174?_trksid=p4506.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1632503874098595425 it almost looks like the one by my house but the one by my house doesn't have a window on the side panel.


i have had one for bout 5 years sitting in my collection , skim and bout everybody has taken pics of it , i know he posted it somewhere but i cant find it , they are kinda rare but nobody wants them


----------



## AGUILAR3

they dont look too bad if done right.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> i have had one for bout 5 years sitting in my collection , skim and bout everybody has taken pics of it , i know he posted it somewhere but i cant find it , they are kinda rare but nobody wants them


It looked cool as shit, I had never seen one. I find everything except verts when I cruise backroads.


----------



## KingsWood

looking good man


----------



## 58 Del-pala

the GRINCH said:


> i have had one for bout 5 years sitting in my collection , skim and bout everybody has taken pics of it , i know he posted it somewhere but i cant find it , they are kinda rare but nobody wants them


SHIT I want a 58-60 Delivery REALLY BAD!!!! Since I had the 55 Delivery I really want another one.


----------



## the GRINCH

58 Del-pala said:


> SHIT I want a 58-60 Delivery REALLY BAD!!!! Since I had the 55 Delivery I really want another one.


come get it we can make a deal , i have a solid 4dr complete to go with it , allready got some extra parts for it also , the 4dr has / had a new chasis under it and had power steering and a/c


----------



## BIG RED

AGUILAR3 said:


> they dont look too bad if done right.
> View attachment 341173


 Fuck me wanty. Looks badass. Flake it and some candy would look sweet.


----------



## ct1458

datinmans58 said:


> how far is waxahachie from dallas anyone know ?


20-30 to downtown, not far at all once on the free way, thats my area


----------



## datinmans58

ct1458 said:


> 20-30 to downtown, not far at all once on the free way, thats my area


ORALE GRACIAS IMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THAT WAY HOPE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ... AND VISIT THE FAMILIA WHILE IM THERE ....


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: Got damn 842 pages  Lookin good dough :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

AGUILAR3 said:


> they dont look too bad if done right.
> 
> View attachment 341173


:worship:60 Wagon!


----------



## .TODD

this is my dream car


----------



## Tage

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> That dude has to feel like a dumbass now if he has seen this build topic since David has had it.


X2 smh


----------



## vengence

hey skim would that be the next project after jurassic?


----------



## preacherman

Skim said:


> preacher getting his block on.


i think Grinch likes get'n them bald spot pics while i'm not looking! 

Man Skim, i can't wait to see what the 61' gonna look like when it's done!


----------



## JOHNER

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1632503874098595425 
DAMN!!!! That bitch is badass!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

preacherman said:


> i think Grinch likes get'n them bald spot pics while i'm not looking!
> 
> Man Skim, i can't wait to see what the 61' gonna look like when it's done!


how you gonna be posting on here at 11 am when you was sandblasting ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## the GRINCH

so PREACHERMAN came in a 4am this morning to get some sandblasting done before it got 100 degrees
the trunk as i have stated was SODA blasted along with some other parts , and as i have stated when soda blasting it dosent touch any rust and i has silicone in the soda so nothing will stick to it , so thats why all these parts got blasted again
































we did the fronts and backs to all these parts


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

so once the fenders was blasted there was a spot that had had some welding on it , i wasnt 2 comfortible with it so i cut it out and done a patch








































we then did some body work and got them ready for primmer


----------



## the GRINCH

and now we have primmer again


----------



## the GRINCH

we did the pans also but i forgot to prime them 


















thats it for tonight , tune in next week for another episode


----------



## infamous704

preacherman said:


> i think Grinch likes get'n them bald spot pics while i'm not looking! Man Skim, i can't wait to see what the 61' gonna look like when it's done!


 Sup Jeremy! How u been? 61 is looking good.  :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> we did the pans also but i forgot to prime them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for tonight , tune in next week for another episode


Sup Chica! 61 Ragg and the 62 Ragg looking good, tell Pops I said hello and miss that spicy cheese he be hooking me up with! :biggrin: Hope all is well bro!


----------



## the GRINCH

infamous704 said:


> Sup Chica! 61 Ragg and the 62 Ragg looking good, tell Pops I said hello and miss that spicy cheese he be hooking me up with! :biggrin: Hope all is well bro!


yea , bet you and SKIM gonna be wishing yall was here tomorrow , harvey is bringing RIBS , POTATOS for pops birthday lunch 

kinda stinks not having his deuce done for his bday , the last 2 we built for him we finished on his bday , but it will get done in a few weeks


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> yea , bet you and SKIM gonna be wishing yall was here tomorrow , harvey is bringing RIBS , POTATOS for pops birthday lunch
> 
> kinda stinks not having his deuce done for his bday , the last 2 we built for him we finished on his bday , but it will get done in a few weeks


tell him happy b day for me


----------



## Str8 Klownin

looking good


----------



## vengence

the GRINCH said:


> we did the pans also but i forgot to prime them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for tonight , tune in next week for another episode


keepin up that quality work i see david,and im learning more still


----------



## StreetFame

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> we did the pans also but i forgot to prime them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for tonight , tune in next week for another episode



 im getting tempted to bring down the vert for you to finish! You do some great work David....


----------



## Mr Gee

Tage said:


> im getting tempted to bring down the vert for you to finish! You do some great work David....


You should TAGE..do I hear Road trip?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

question............so on the 61 trunks they have a carboard like material insulation, that always looks like crap after 50 years, whats your plans for this area, w/o it, the metal will rattle against braces.........I am thinking of urethane sealing the two together tucked in the edges, so you cant see it unless you really look.......

Whats your thoughts????


----------



## Skim

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> question............so on the 61 trunks they have a carboard like material insulation, that always looks like crap after 50 years, whats your plans for this area, w/o it, the metal will rattle against braces.........I am thinking of urethane sealing the two together tucked in the edges, so you cant see it unless you really look.......Whats your thoughts????


 the way most people do is run seam sealer and before it dries, skim off the excess to leave it looking really clean afterwards.


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> the way most people do is run seam sealer and before it dries, skim off the excess to leave it looking really clean afterwards.


 Can we see a color sample of the new look??


----------



## npazzin

Skim said:


> the way most people do is run seam sealer and before it dries, skim off the excess to leave it looking really clean afterwards.


are you talkin about the trunk Lid? cause i noticed its the same way on the hood on my car. Thought it was odd, that there would be a space in there:dunno:


----------



## preacherman

the GRINCH said:


> how you gonna be posting on here at 11 am when you was sandblasting ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


it shows up as 2 pm on mine...oh well, who knows....maybe i am just that good! lol.


----------



## preacherman

infamous704 said:


> Sup Jeremy! How u been? 61 is looking good.  :biggrin:


great man! hope all is well your way also.


----------



## the GRINCH

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> question............so on the 61 trunks they have a carboard like material insulation, that always looks like crap after 50 years, whats your plans for this area, w/o it, the metal will rattle against braces.........I am thinking of urethane sealing the two together tucked in the edges, so you cant see it unless you really look.......
> 
> Whats your thoughts????


yea you can cut it out and then seam seal it , only thing is to make sure you get a good quality name that dosent shrink when it dries 
also by doing the same on the hood it keeps them from being floppy when blocking them kinda makes them more stable or riggid i guess you would say


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> im getting tempted to bring down the vert for you to finish! You do some great work David....



bring it in what ever stage its in , we can finish or START ALL OVER 

terrance found the way , and i know they didnt close that road cause he made it home lol


----------



## chrisdizzle

Skim said:


> the way most people do is run seam sealer and before it dries, *skim* off the excess to leave it looking really clean afterwards.


...


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> bring it in what ever stage its in , we can finish or START ALL OVER
> 
> terrance found the way , and i know they didnt close that road cause he made it home lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## vengence

sounds like you being kept stacked up on work david,thats that high quality you do showing


----------



## the GRINCH

vengence said:


> sounds like you being kept stacked up on work david,thats that high quality you do showing


thanks , but really all your seeing is the ones from lil out of state cars 
we got a shop full of out of towners 
31 chevrolet vert . . . . . pfafftown nc
39 buick . . . . . . . . . . . georgia . gary rossington . last living member of lynard skynard
64 chevelle vert . . . . . . winston salem nc
66 chevelle 
64 impala 
58 belair . . . . . . . . . . . . winston salem all to the same customer
66 chevy II . . . . . . . . . oakboro nc
66 chevy II . . . . . . . . . shelby nc
66 chevelle . . . . . . . . . .shelby
my dads 62 ss vert
70 chevelle vert . . . . . va
hell bent 
thats the ones in the shop at this time 


tkeeby61 , his 61 is in line and venom62 is in line , a 71 chevelle , fire truck , 79 corvette , tha kandy 64 , 67 firebird , 63 impala , 51 lincoln , they all in line , and thats just what we have there 


thats enough to keep me and PREACHERMAN busy for a few weeks


----------



## vengence

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , but really all your seeing is the ones from lil out of state cars
> we got a shop full of out of towners
> 31 chevrolet vert . . . . . pfafftown nc
> 39 buick . . . . . . . . . . . georgia . gary rossington . last living member of lynard skynard
> 64 chevelle vert . . . . . . winston salem nc
> 66 chevelle
> 64 impala
> 58 belair . . . . . . . . . . . . winston salem all to the same customer
> 66 chevy II . . . . . . . . . oakboro nc
> 66 chevy II . . . . . . . . . shelby nc
> 66 chevelle . . . . . . . . . .shelby
> my dads 62 ss vert
> 70 chevelle vert . . . . . va
> hell bent
> thats the ones in the shop at this time
> 
> 
> tkeeby61 , his 61 is in line and venom62 is in line , a 71 chevelle , fire truck , 79 corvette , tha kandy 64 , 67 firebird , 63 impala , 51 lincoln , they all in line , and thats just what we have there
> 
> 
> thats enough to keep me and PREACHERMAN busy for a few weeks


if i was out that way id be there busy as well im thinkin,although then there might be a caddy in the mix on the side as well


----------



## the GRINCH

vengence said:


> if i was out that way id be there busy as well im thinkin,although then there might be a caddy in the mix on the side as well


kinda funny , i got another lil er talkin bout bringing a 59 caddy vert down to finish up


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , but really all your seeing is the ones from lil out of state cars
> we got a shop full of out of towners
> 31 chevrolet vert . . . . . pfafftown nc
> 39 buick . . . . . . . . . . . georgia . gary rossington . last living member of lynard skynard
> 64 chevelle vert . . . . . . winston salem nc
> 66 chevelle
> 64 impala
> 58 belair . . . . . . . . . . . . winston salem all to the same customer
> 66 chevy II . . . . . . . . . oakboro nc
> 66 chevy II . . . . . . . . . shelby nc
> 66 chevelle . . . . . . . . . .shelby
> my dads 62 ss vert
> 70 chevelle vert . . . . . va
> hell bent
> thats the ones in the shop at this time
> 
> 
> tkeeby61 , his 61 is in line and venom62 is in line , a 71 chevelle , fire truck , 79 corvette , tha kandy 64 , 67 firebird , 63 impala , 51 lincoln , they all in line , and thats just what we have there
> 
> 
> thats enough to keep me and PREACHERMAN busy for a few weeks


for a few weeks. more like until some time next year. with that line up and the quality of work you guys are doing. i'm sure that list is going to get longer then it already is......


----------



## dirttydeeds

uffin:uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

lookin good


----------



## vengence

the GRINCH said:


> kinda funny , i got another lil er talkin bout bringing a 59 caddy vert down to finish up


nice,i was referring to the fleetwood though lol but customers come first always and id be pretty sure id be busy with their cars if i was out there as well


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Skim

vengence said:


> hey skim would that be the next project after jurassic?


probably one of my VWs


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> and now we have primmer again


dont let me forget to send u them inner fender pockets.


----------



## BIG RED

Skim said:


> probably one of my VWs


 Good. Get workin on your barn door :fool2:


----------



## Tage

Mr Gee said:


> You should TAGE..do I hear Road trip?





the GRINCH said:


> bring it in what ever stage its in , we can finish or START ALL OVER
> 
> terrance found the way , and i know they didnt close that road cause he made it home lol


Let me get passed this wedding and Ill make some decisions on what to do next. But im leaning heavily on getting the car down to you.


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> dont let me forget to send u them inner fender pockets.


ok send me some inner fender pockets lol , and a barn door 

PREACHERMAN and I want to work on a VW


----------



## leg46y

Hey grinch, wondering how u went with that vent knob? Did u get my pm


----------



## preacherman

the GRINCH said:


> ok send me some inner fender pockets lol , and a barn door
> 
> PREACHERMAN and I want to work on a VW


absolutely...it'd be an honor to work on something that don't need no radiator, water pump, or driveshaft to yet you where u need to go!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Skim

preacherman said:


> absolutely...it'd be an honor to work on something that don't need no radiator, water pump, or driveshaft to yet you where u need to go!


lol. the day my bus got delivered to me was at a VW show in phoenix. It was a trip cuz I traded my magazine car straight across for it. Everybody was tripping and this was back in 2003, they couldnt understand what was so special about that bus. I knew back then I made the right trade. a 1954 barndoor 23 window bus will go a lot farther. 



















gave up my 55 sunroof bug for it...


----------



## Mr Gee

Wheres the German Folks Plaque for Hell bent??


----------



## DKM ATX

:thumbsup:Keep up the work Homie


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## preacherman

Skim said:


> lol. the day my bus got delivered to me was at a VW show in phoenix. It was a trip cuz I traded my magazine car straight across for it. Everybody was tripping and this was back in 2003, they couldnt understand what was so special about that bus. I knew back then I made the right trade. a 1954 barndoor 23 window bus will go a lot farther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave up my 55 sunroof bug for it...


i can see why people was trip'n....but then i see why you got the bus...not to often you see a bus like that. Come to think of it...i ain't never seen one in person. Hey, did the welder come with the bus..Lol!


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN and myself came in at 6am this morning , they was calling for it to be like 92 with 70% humidity or something , 
i started spraying my dads 62ss rag , finished up around 915 
































sprayed it with singal stage


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

this one is for you skim , do i need to watersand and buff it lol


----------



## 8t4mc

the GRINCH said:


>


Lookin good David.

I was thinking of spraying my 64 with single stage..Id like to speak with you at some point on your thoughts and brands of the single stage paint.


----------



## the GRINCH

these 2 are with the flash


----------



## Coca Pearl

good work on you pops 62.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> this one is for you skim , do i need to watersand and buff it lol


Looks good with the single stage David!


----------



## regal ryda

Goddamn Hess....that looks damn good no need to buff from my point although I know you are anyway


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> these 2 are with the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that honduras maroon is bad ass. Thats what color my old 62 rag was.
Click to expand...


----------



## TKeeby79

:shocked: Dam....


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

Question for Skim or Grinch or anyone that knows...... when is that swap meet/show in north carolina that yall have mentioned a couple times in here.... we're trying to get some time off to make the trip and look for a descent 62impala hood. thanks in advance


----------



## the GRINCH

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> Question for Skim or Grinch or anyone that knows...... when is that swap meet/show in north carolina that yall have mentioned a couple times in here.... we're trying to get some time off to make the trip and look for a descent 62impala hood. thanks in advance


its august 25-28 . skim has some rust free hoods that he is bringing to the april swap meet , i have some decent fixable 62 hoods , i have bout 5-6 to choose from thats an easy fix ( 2-3) hours


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

the GRINCH said:


> its august 25-28 . skim has some rust free hoods that he is bringing to the april swap meet , i have some decent fixable 62 hoods , i have bout 5-6 to choose from thats an easy fix ( 2-3) hours


April swap meet???? so he isnt going to the 25-28th swap meet?? 

how much would you sell 1 thats already repaired to where its not gonna rust thru within a few years?? im asking because my boy just got his car painted and the body man said it would cost him just as much as a rust free hood for the repair that he wont give warranty on how long it will be before it will show thru the paint. So my boy just wants to get a hood thats in better shape than his. (his has rust holes and the outer has seperated from the inner side of the hood......

thanks for any input on this


----------



## the GRINCH

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> April swap meet???? so he isnt going to the 25-28th swap meet??
> 
> how much would you sell 1 thats already repaired to where its not gonna rust thru within a few years?? im asking because my boy just got his car painted and the body man said it would cost him just as much as a rust free hood for the repair that he wont give warranty on how long it will be before it will show thru the paint. So my boy just wants to get a hood thats in better shape than his. (his has rust holes and the outer has seperated from the inner side of the hood......
> 
> thanks for any input on this


na skim is going to be at the dallas lrm show 
a reust free 62 hood with no repairs will run you 800-1200
one that has been fixed will run you around 600


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> na skim is going to be at the dallas lrm show
> a reust free 62 hood with no repairs will run you 800-1200
> one that has been fixed will run you around 600


God damn, really that much? The dude I got my 64 deck lid off of had 2 62 hoods and a 62 deck lid. I paid $75 for my deck lid, can't imagine he wanted much for the 62 shit either but I did't have a 62.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

the GRINCH said:


> na skim is going to be at the dallas lrm show
> a reust free 62 hood with no repairs will run you 800-1200
> one that has been fixed will run you around 600


:shocked: 8-1200 thats a nice chunk lol...... 


whats your opinion on a hood thats been repaired (by you) would last before any "IF" any of the issues appear ?


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

in NC 62 hoods are super hard to find nice, i had to buy a complete nice 62 bubbletop convertsion from a friend for the hood for my vert and sold the car


----------



## vengence

holy fuck david your dad's vert came out clean and sick,is that a lil ice pearl i see in the paint though? im already pretty sure with the quality you put out that itll be cut n buffed to be lookin like its drippin wet when dry. 

tony that barn door looks sick,i havent seen one in person before but i can only imagine what it looks like in person through those pics,thats like the vw glasshouse for sure.


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

kandychromegsxr said:


> in NC 62 hoods are super hard to find nice, i had to buy a complete nice 62 bubbletop convertsion from a friend for the hood for my vert and sold the car


I should start trading you fuckers hoods for rags.


----------



## the GRINCH

vengence said:


> holy fuck david your dad's vert came out clean and sick,is that a lil ice pearl i see in the paint though? im already pretty sure with the quality you put out that itll be cut n buffed to be lookin like its drippin wet when dry.
> 
> tony that barn door looks sick,i havent seen one in person before but i can only imagine what it looks like in person through those pics,thats like the vw glasshouse for sure.


na no ice pearl , just all the metallics thats in the color 
as far as wetsanding and buffing , thats NOT gonna happen , i dont buff anything i paint 
i think wetsanding and buffing takes away from it , if most painters would slow down and take their time painting there is no need for buffing , but most places want to rush the paint work so they can get another one in and out , and pass it on to someone else 

as far as i know the only buffing or waxing that has been done on white trash is where the patterns was done , it was never buffed or waxed


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I should start trading you fuckers hoods for rags.


haha i got connections to get them , no thanks 

they are real hard to find on the east coast , but not that hard lol , i got a few but saving for my bubbletop and future projects


----------



## 58 Del-pala

David did you get my PM?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> haha i got connections to get them , no thanks
> 
> they are real hard to find on the east coast , but not that hard lol , i got a few but saving for my bubbletop and future projects


$800-1200 for a hood, there's a solid 62 4 door for $1200 at a yard here.


----------



## the GRINCH

58 Del-pala said:


> David did you get my PM?


yea shot me a price when you get a chance


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> yea shot me a price when you get a chance


hey David where can i get the clips for the front fender trim for the 62 impala....the oned that go at the pointed end, I ordered the kit but i dont think anyof them work down there


----------



## vouges17

the GRINCH said:


> , i dont buff anything i paint
> i think wetsanding and buffing takes away from it , if most painters would slow down and take their time painting there is no need for buffing , but most places want to rush the paint work so they can get another one in and out , and pass it on to someone else


:shocked: first I ever heard that:shh:


----------



## vengence

the GRINCH said:


> na no ice pearl , just all the metallics thats in the color
> as far as wetsanding and buffing , thats NOT gonna happen , i dont buff anything i paint
> i think wetsanding and buffing takes away from it , if most painters would slow down and take their time painting there is no need for buffing , but most places want to rush the paint work so they can get another one in and out , and pass it on to someone else
> 
> as far as i know the only buffing or waxing that has been done on white trash is where the patterns was done , it was never buffed or waxed


damn can you teach me please? im still a rookie but damn no cut n buff n its still glossy like its drippin wet.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

I think the better the gun too........I by no means am an experienced or expert sprayer.....but I know when I first started my conventional deville biss sprayed hella clean, and when I switched to my old sata HVLP it left hella orange peel :-( but I have newer(well now they are probably like close to 3-4 years old, lol, but unused) sata's now so lets hope they spray cleaner..........





the GRINCH said:


> na no ice pearl , just all the metallics thats in the color
> as far as wetsanding and buffing , thats NOT gonna happen , i dont buff anything i paint
> i think wetsanding and buffing takes away from it , if most painters would slow down and take their time painting there is no need for buffing , but most places want to rush the paint work so they can get another one in and out , and pass it on to someone else
> 
> as far as i know the only buffing or waxing that has been done on white trash is where the patterns was done , it was never buffed or waxed


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> hey David where can i get the clips for the front fender trim for the 62 impala....the oned that go at the pointed end, I ordered the kit but i dont think anyof them work down there


i got some in stock , but you can get them at your local napa , they come in packs of 10


----------



## the GRINCH

vengence said:


> damn can you teach me please? im still a rookie but damn no cut n buff n its still glossy like its drippin wet.



its like this , this is the best example i can give anybody 

go to the grocery store and buy a quart of mayo , take it home and it will still be good 6 months from now as long as you dont open it and break the seal 
when you open it you have to refrigerate it or it will go bad 

paint a car , if you dont wetsand and buff it it still has that untouched look , 
wetsand and buff it then you have to do the upkeep or its gonna look like crap if you dont polish it every so often and wax it a few times a year 

as far as teaching someone how to spray it wet , its all in practice , and find a material you like of good quality and stick with it , dont use cheaper materials on anything , if customer doesnt want to spend money on high quality materials dont do it 
find one and stick to it point blank 

at the shop we have 3 different materials we use 

standox clear . . . . . .. . 590.00 per liter 
transtar clear . . . . . . . . 190.00 per liter . . . . car lot jobs
dupont singal stage . . . . .300.00-800.00 per gallon 
thats it , we dont use cheaper materials to try and make more proffit , cause when and if you have to do it the second time under warranty you do it for free 
when using the above materials and i have had any problems down the road the manufactor has stood behind it and they paid me to fix the problem


----------



## the GRINCH

the base and clear thats going on hell bent is standox 
2 kits of clear at 590.00 per kit and the base at 600 per gallon 
so just in paint and clear for this car im over 2grand before its sprayed


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> the base and clear thats going on hell bent is standox
> 2 kits of clear at 590.00 per kit and the base at 600 per gallon
> so just in paint and clear for this car im over 2grand before its sprayed


_HELL SPENT '61!! :biggrin: wHAT'S UP IN UR NECK OF THE WOODS DAVID? YOU COMIN OUT FOR THE SHOW IN OCTOBER??_


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> _HELL SPENT '61!! :biggrin: wHAT'S UP IN UR NECK OF THE WOODS DAVID? YOU COMIN OUT FOR THE SHOW IN OCTOBER??_


yea , we coming out , making reservs now .

on another note PREACHERMAN blocked the fenders for bent yesterday , forgot my camera tho 
they ready for reprime AGAIN lol


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> yea , we coming out , making reservs now .
> 
> on another note PREACHERMAN blocked the fenders for bent yesterday , forgot my camera tho
> they ready for reprime AGAIN lol


Call me when you come out so I can buy you a 40 oz and pic ur brain :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> i got some in stock , but you can get them at your local napa , they come in packs of 10


Thanks I'll check tomoro


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## vengence

the GRINCH said:


> its like this , this is the best example i can give anybody
> 
> go to the grocery store and buy a quart of mayo , take it home and it will still be good 6 months from now as long as you dont open it and break the seal
> when you open it you have to refrigerate it or it will go bad
> 
> paint a car , if you dont wetsand and buff it it still has that untouched look ,
> wetsand and buff it then you have to do the upkeep or its gonna look like crap if you dont polish it every so often and wax it a few times a year
> 
> as far as teaching someone how to spray it wet , its all in practice , and find a material you like of good quality and stick with it , dont use cheaper materials on anything , if customer doesnt want to spend money on high quality materials dont do it
> find one and stick to it point blank
> 
> at the shop we have 3 different materials we use
> 
> standox clear . . . . . .. . 590.00 per liter
> transtar clear . . . . . . . . 190.00 per liter . . . . car lot jobs
> dupont singal stage . . . . .300.00-800.00 per gallon
> thats it , we dont use cheaper materials to try and make more proffit , cause when and if you have to do it the second time under warranty you do it for free
> when using the above materials and i have had any problems down the road the manufactor has stood behind it and they paid me to fix the problem


nice,now i know an idea of what materials to use,thanks david


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> the base and clear thats going on hell bent is standox 2 kits of clear at 590.00 per kit and the base at 600 per gallon so just in paint and clear for this car im over 2grand before its sprayed


 yeah thanks for reminding me lol


----------



## graham

Grinch... did you get my PM?


----------



## vengence

anythin new yall?


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

vengence said:


> anythin new yall?


:uh:

Looks good Skim


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> the base and clear thats going on hell bent is standox
> 2 kits of clear at 590.00 per kit and the base at 600 per gallon
> so just in paint and clear for this car im over 2grand before its sprayed


i still use an old school devillbiss.
and your right, it`s all in the prep work, and keeping your paint area clean.


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup Tony


----------



## Str8 Klownin

need more pics


----------



## KAKALAK

Skim said:


> yeah thanks for reminding me lol


my 2oo dollar gallon of alsa clear works just fine :happysad:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## the GRINCH

MR.59 said:


> i still use an old school devillbiss.
> and your right, it`s all in the prep work, and keeping your paint area clean.


i got 4 different guns that is used , depending on what type paint is sprayed , singal stage , base coat , clear 

got a SATA jet 90
a SATA jet 3000
a SATA jet 4000 
and a IWATA lv400 

the 4000 is for clear only , the 3000 is for straight color base and singal stages , the 90 hardly ever use anymore for high metallic base , and the lv400 for fine metallic 

if i ever need any money i could sell some paint guns andif i could get half what i paid i would still get bout 2 grand lol 



oh yea , more pics will be uploaded tonight , got the front fender pics , the gravel pans and some misc


----------



## the GRINCH

KAKALAK said:


> my 2oo dollar gallon of alsa clear works just fine :happysad:


as will about any other materials , i just choose to use those materials cause i have never had any problems , no die back , solvent pop anything 
and i found if you use only one line of even 2 line of supplies you dont have to try and remember what was used


----------



## KAKALAK

the GRINCH said:


> as will about any other materials , i just choose to use those materials cause i have never had any problems , no die back , solvent pop anything
> and i found if you use only one line of even 2 line of supplies you dont have to try and remember what was used


makes sense :yes:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## KERRBSS

Pics pics pics


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup Tony


sup man. david said he has pics, POIDH! hno:


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> sup man. david said he has pics, POIDH! hno:


 "Nehedar, Yo'fi"


----------



## drasticbean

Pics ?????
I'm starving


----------



## the GRINCH

so its been a few since posted pics , we been busy on hell bent , on pops craigslist62 , and hail damage work , but we back on hell bent again 








fenders have been primed and blocked again , they are allmost ready for rereprime lol


----------



## the GRINCH

also blasted the valence pans and primmed so no rust issues 








and stared bodywork on the pans 








inside and out gotta be dead on being that it will be seen from bottom side 








got the guide coat on the putty before sanding so the bodywork has no imperfections before prime


----------



## the GRINCH

ready for some high build primmer


----------



## the GRINCH

fenders ready to block again 
my girl suprised me when i woke up on my birthday 









my dads craigslist62


----------



## the GRINCH

og parts cleaned up 
















stuck the og tail light housings in while i WAIT on the new ones to get here ( caugh caugh)


----------



## the GRINCH

i would have more pics of hell bent but my other memory card is at the shop , not sure why it isnt with the camera but its not so this is all the pics i have today 
sorry 

the fenders have been blocked and primed 2 times and on the 3rd now , just dialing them in , when they are sanded everytime the primmer is very thin and can allmost see through it , when they are primed this time they will be ready for paint , they have been sanded just like the qtrs, 80 gritt body work prime , 80 gritt then glaze putty prime , primed 180 gritt then if need be putty , then prime for paint , its on the downward slide now , all thats left is dialing in the hood , trunk ( been primed 1 ) doors


----------



## Catalyzed

the GRINCH said:


> ready for some high build primmer





the GRINCH said:


> also blasted the valence pans and primmed so no rust issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stared bodywork on the pans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside and out gotta be dead on being that it will be seen from bottom side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the guide coat on the putty before sanding so the bodywork has no imperfections before prime




*Nice and detailed!!!*


----------



## vengence

holy chit,belated happy bday mine was the 16th had to work as well


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> so its been a few since posted pics , we been busy on hell bent , on pops craigslist62 , and hail damage work , but we back on hell bent again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenders have been primed and blocked again , they are allmost ready for rereprime lol


 sweet!


----------



## TKeeby79

About time Dave, u had us here on LIL waiting, :drama:...

But you never fail to amaze me! I know I made the right choice taking you my Bubbletop!


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> og parts cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuck the og tail light housings in while i WAIT on the new ones to get here ( caugh caugh)


that color is sick. Those tailights are on the way btw


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> that color is sick. Those tailights are on the way btw


(cough, cough):happysad:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## Groc006

Looks like great progress on Hell Bent!! Keep it up!


Hey Skim, Do you know of any hang out on Saturday night before the Dallas show this coming weekend? i know most of you will be getting your cars ready but if there's a hang out i wouldn't mind stopping by. Let me know, Thanks.


----------



## regal ryda

yea the Homie Primo is throwin a lil get together at his shop the night b4


----------



## TWEEDY

Some real good progress going on and the right man doing the job on paint n body.


----------



## hotstuff5964

This thing still going aqua?


----------



## the GRINCH

TWEEDY said:


> Some real good progress going on and the right man doing the job on paint n body.


thanks updates coming in a few 


hotstuff5964 said:


> This thing still going aqua?


nope , going a different color , but it will have a aqua mix


----------



## Coca Pearl

:run:


----------



## the GRINCH

more progree pics of the fenders , they ready for final prime


----------



## the GRINCH

here the rear pans , both side ready and primmed
























here the back sides of the pans . most people overlook the back sides of the parts


----------



## the GRINCH

before 








after


----------



## the GRINCH

a 68 camaro we just got ready for the swap meet , got it on thursday and delivered it back today


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> more progree pics of the fenders , they ready for final prime


is that some test color on the lip of the fender........:x:


----------



## infamous704

Sup Hess! :inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

and one of the white service trucks we been doing , they been bringing 2 on fridays and getting them back to them on mondays , hail damage trucks this is the 2 we got this past friday the 19th 








this week was a 3500 and a s-10


----------



## the GRINCH

Coca Pearl said:


> is that some test color on the lip of the fender........:x:


NO , had a spot that needed some putty , i assure thats no where near the color it will be 



infamous704 said:


> Sup Hess! :inout:


what up chico , you gonna miss drinking a cold beer with me at the autofair this year , thats cool tho , you going to vegas


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> NO , had a spot that needed some putty , i assure thats no where near the color it will be what up chico , you gonna miss drinking a cold beer with me at the autofair this year , thats cool tho , you going to vegas


Just working, man that sucks not being there,Drinking a cold beer in the speedway and with alot of cars to look at..yeah I hope I get to go to Vegas this year


----------



## the GRINCH

infamous704 said:


> Just working, man that sucks not being there,Drinking a cold beer in the speedway and with alot of cars to look at..yeah I hope I get to go to Vegas this year


cool you can buy me those beers that you was suppose to last year and kept avoiding me lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> NO , had a spot that needed some putty , i assure thats no where near the color it will be


uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> cool you can buy me those beers that you was suppose to last year and kept avoiding me lol


i might get your beers if i got up to dallas for the show. i'll be sure to enjoy them for you if i do......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sup Tony!


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> a 68 camaro we just got ready for the swap meet , got it on thursday and delivered it back today


Looks nice David, what kind of paint is that now??


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> a 68 camaro we just got ready for the swap meet , got it on thursday and delivered it back today



wow thats impressive in a short amount of time too! looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

is that that guy brians car that I met out there last time?


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> is that that guy brians car that I met out there last time?


yeap thats one he bought and waited till last minute before calling anybody lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> Looks nice David, what kind of paint is that now??


this was sprayed with transtar clear 
do we have an invation to swing by this year ?


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> this was sprayed with transtar clear
> do we have an invation to swing by this year ?


Man you know you guys are always welcome to come by and hang out, I moved into a little bigger spot so there's more room for Impalas :biggrin: You got's the digits, make sure you hit me up!


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> Man you know you guys are always welcome to come by and hang out, I moved into a little bigger spot so there's more room for Impalas :biggrin: You got's the digits, make sure you hit me up!


Mr. Gee you know the Grinch comes with NY baggage, I hope there's room for me 2 :biggrin:.


----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> Man you know you guys are always welcome to come by and hang out, I moved into a little bigger spot so there's more room for Impalas :biggrin: You got's the digits, make sure you hit me up!


will the MR GEE car wash be open again , we will need to clean a car like last year  , as Terrance said , it will be a few of us swing by , how far are you from your old place ?



TKeeby79 said:


> Mr. Gee you know the Grinch comes with NY baggage, I hope there's room for me 2 :biggrin:.


im sure he wont mind , espically if he let THE GRINCH come to his house , you know how those WHITE TRASH saltines are (that would be me )


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> :h5:


the north 
whats up robbie , how are things in


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> the north
> whats up robbie , how are things in


hello david....things are alright here. losing my mind, i dont wanna mess up these quarters....its the only metal left to stick on the car, i have no idea what im doing and they need to look good....so ive been procrastinating.....cars are looking good coming out of your place......


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> hello david....things are alright here. losing my mind, i dont wanna mess up these quarters....its the only metal left to stick on the car, i have no idea what im doing and they need to look good....so ive been procrastinating.....cars are looking good coming out of your place......


man if you have went that far , the qtrs should be cakewalk for you , my suggestion is mount everything first , qtrs , doors , trunklid , even skirts if your running skirts then start with self taper screws until you get everything where you want it then just start welding , 
maybe that will give you some reasurance , you have come to far to let that hold you back


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> will the MR GEE car wash be open again , we will need to clean a car like last year  , as Terrance said , it will be a few of us swing by , how far are you from your old place ?
> 
> 
> im sure he wont mind , espically if he let THE GRINCH come to his house , you know how those WHITE TRASH saltines are (that would be me )


Yep..Mr Geez carwash is open to you guys, just make sure you bring some of that good Mich Ultra beer :biggrin: Of course TKeeby can come thru too. I'm out now on the Westside down Sahara a little ways, not too far.


----------



## the GRINCH

whats up preacherman ,

Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 4 guests)

*the GRINCH**
*Mr Gee*

preacherman
*SEISKUATRO,SS*
*BUD*
*southside groovin*
*254BIGFISH*


----------



## preacherman

what up man...i was just check'n the thread...Grinch paint work looking good as always, even in pictures!


----------



## the GRINCH

preacherman said:


> what up man...i was just check'n the thread...Grinch paint work looking good as always, even in pictures!


are you trying to get a raise lol 
but as most people know its all about the prep work before the paint , it dosent matter how good a painter is if the prep work is slacking 
keep up the great work


----------



## KERRBSS

Morning bump


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

the GRINCH said:


> are you trying to get a raise lol
> but as most people know its all about the prep work before the paint , it dosent matter how good a painter is if the prep work is slacking
> keep up the great work


just sent you a pm


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

couldnt agree more!!!!!!!!! now send my your paypal address!!!!!!!! you aint been on FB, or atleast replied in FOREVER!!!!!!!!!



the GRINCH said:


> are you trying to get a raise lol
> but as most people know its all about the prep work before the paint , it dosent matter how good a painter is if the prep work is slacking
> keep up the great work


----------



## Mr Gee

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> couldnt agree more!!!!!!!!! now send my your paypal address!!!!!!!! you aint been on FB, or atleast replied in FOREVER!!!!!!!!!


Oh snap, Grinch got a fakesbook page??


----------



## the GRINCH

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> couldnt agree more!!!!!!!!! now send my your paypal address!!!!!!!! you aint been on FB, or atleast replied in FOREVER!!!!!!!!!


haha my bad noah , will send it , did the parts get there ?


----------



## 805MAC1961

Been following this thread for years and after seeing it sit at the last shop it was at, its good to see its finally at a place that is doing progress and QUAILITY WORK that will put HELLBENT in the centerfold! Great Job...


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:morning bump


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Brent said the Y moulding arrived on Monday, the frame section hasnt arrived yet, maybe today????

Thanks again BTW!!!!!!! The Grinch is da MAN!!!!!!!!!! Hes got 5 billion things going, makes the time to get me little miscellaneous parts that wont make anyone money, in fact hes probably losing money by doing it, i am positive he is, and even though he removed and sent the parts ASAP, hes taking his dear sweet time to bill me, lol!!!!!!

GRINCH FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!



the GRINCH said:


> haha my bad noah , will send it , did the parts get there ?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

whats up Grinch....... by any chance did you see any 62 hood out there at the show???? we will be heading out that way tomorrow afternoon so should be in attendance saturday if the ride goes well


----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## king debo

Ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

Anything new David?


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> Anything new David?


yea there has been more work done to the car this week , i been doing the swap meet thing so only been at the shop off and on for like 2 hours total in the last 4 days 
TKEEBY79 came in from NY FOR THE SWAP MEET , we picked up a set of N.O.S front and rear gravel pans for his 61 , got a 61 cool pack ac unit , a 61 power seat , and he got a 61 tissue dispensor , also picked up a 63 tilt wheel for another NY customer , got 2 sets of 61-62 power vent windows , 1 for a NY customer and 1 for a TEXAS customer got some parts for a TEXAS customer , and a few parts to do the finishing touches on pops 62 vert , will post pics later


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> yea there has been more work done to the car this week , i been doing the swap meet thing so only been at the shop off and on for like 2 hours total in the last 4 days TKEEBY79 came in from NY FOR THE SWAP MEET , we picked up a set of N.O.S front and rear gravel pans for his 61 , got a 61 cool pack ac unit , a 61 power seat , and he got a 61 tissue dispensor , also picked up a 63 tilt wheel for another NY customer , got 2 sets of 61-62 power vent windows , 1 for a NY customer and 1 for a TEXAS customer got some parts for a TEXAS customer , and a few parts to do the finishing touches on pops 62 vert , will post pics later


 Can u repeat that? I wasn't listening....lol That's alot going on.....lol


----------



## drasticbean

Can we get more pics please thank u


----------



## TKeeby79

As The Grinch said I flew out to NC to kick it with him & hit the swap meet. Here are some pics:

Us rolling up to the grounds:

























Once we got there, The Grinch & I were on the HUNT for parts for my Bubble Top Build and I would say I came off!
Picked up a 61 Cool Pack:








My N.O.S. Front & Rear Valance Pans:
















Tissue Dispenser:








Front Bench Seat with 6 way Power Tracks(Switch & Trim Included)


----------



## TKeeby79

After we shopped for myself, The Grinch went around adding to his collection and other customers.
63-64 Non SS Tilt Column :
















62 N.O.S. Front Bumper Grill Guard:
















62 Console & Grab Bar:








I was day dreaming here:








Cool Trailer:








They were even selling cars:


----------



## Mr Gee

Good come up TKeeby!!


----------



## KERRBSS

morning all


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> Good come up TKeeby!!


Thanks Gee, Dave is showing me the way. LOL..


----------



## TKeeby79

Hell Bent:

































Dave's Yard:


----------



## KERRBSS

TKeeby79 said:


> Hell Bent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's Yard:


maybe one day ill take a trip there


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

TKeeby79 said:


> Hell Bent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's Yard:


I got the remedy for that 64 vert.


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave just dropped me off at the airport. I'm NY bound, thanks to the Grinch, girl, friends, family for a great weekend. Skim I know Hell Bent is gonna be one Bad Azz car and know why she's with Dave. If my Bubbletop comes out half as nice as yours I will be happy!!


----------



## Skim

went to the LRM show in Dallas this weekend got to see Ice Cube, Dub C perform at the show





































Ice cubes son performed with him


----------



## Skim

the LRM show in Dallas was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub




























the homie 20 Minutes was callin out any and everybody but no one wanted none of that duece this weekend..





































good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Dave just dropped me off at the airport. I'm NY bound, thanks to the Grinch, girl, friends, family for a great weekend. Skim I know Hell Bent is gonna be one Bad Azz car and know why she's with Dave. If my Bubbletop comes out half as nice as yours I will be happy!!


thanks man, david and his family are really good people. That swap meet is the shit too. If I had not been showing at the LRM show I would have been out there. 
BTW my car took 2nd in 60's convertible so I was happy


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## graham

that charlotte swap meet gives hope that there is still lots of good stuff out there!!!

nice pics after the show Skim!


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> yea there has been more work done to the car this week , i been doing the swap meet thing so only been at the shop off and on for like 2 hours total in the last 4 days
> TKEEBY79 came in from NY FOR THE SWAP MEET , we picked up a set of N.O.S front and rear gravel pans for his 61 , got a 61 cool pack ac unit , a 61 power seat , and he got a 61 tissue dispensor , also picked up a 63 tilt wheel for another NY customer , got 2 sets of 61-62 power vent windows , 1 for a NY customer and 1 for a TEXAS customer got some parts for a TEXAS customer , and a few parts to do the finishing touches on pops 62 vert , will post pics later


Gonna be sending Dave my car to finish up.... And put that Tilt in it for me  The car was started by another resto shop but they try to jerk me, so Im following my Homie Terrence (TKeeby79) and sending dave my car to get it finished up. 

Sorry for posting on your build Skim, I hope your ok with that


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Gonna be sending Dave my car to finish up.... And put that Tilt in it for me  The car was started by another resto shop but they try to jerk me, so Im following my Homie Terrence (TKeeby79) and sending dave my car to get it finished up.
> 
> Sorry for posting on your build Skim, I hope your ok with that
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

graham said:


> that charlotte swap meet gives hope that there is still lots of good stuff out there!!!
> 
> nice pics after the show Skim!


swap meets and craigslist are the best places to find parts.


----------



## Skim

its cool tage, davids like the rehab rescue center for abused neglected amd abondoned impala projects lol


----------



## Skim

abandoned*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

look like fun...


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> :thumbsup:


David call me when you have a some free time so we can kick it about my vert. Thanks bro


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> its cool tage, davids like the rehab rescue center for abused neglected amd abondoned impala projects lol


lol that he is Skim. Just by looking at your 61 and the work he has put into that, plus a PM that Dave sent me about my vert and all the pics my boy Terrence has taken at his place when he dropped off his car & this past weekend makes me feel so comfortable sending him my ride. I havent met dave yet, but the homie seems so down to earth. I cant wait for him to get my car and get things done on it.


----------



## drasticbean

Ok ok. Back to posting more pics of HELL BENT


----------



## TKeeby79

Tage said:


> lol that he is Skim. Just by looking at your 61 and the work he has put into that, plus a PM that Dave sent me about my vert and all the pics my boy Terrence has taken at his place when he dropped off his car & this past weekend makes me feel so comfortable sending him my ride. I havent met dave yet, but the homie seems so down to earth. I cant wait for him to get my car and get things done on it.


Tage we got a 3 day weekend coming up let's load that bitch up and roll out!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm: what's good Tony.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Hell Bent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's Yard:





can i have one :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

Tage said:


> Gonna be sending Dave my car to finish up.... And put that Tilt in it for me  The car was started by another resto shop but they try to jerk me, so Im following my Homie Terrence (TKeeby79) and sending dave my car to get it finished up.
> 
> Sorry for posting on your build Skim, I hope your ok with that dam everybodys bringin out thier shit for a facelift must be nice


dam everybodys bringin out thier shit for a facelift must be nice


----------



## Tage

sand1 said:


> dam everybodys bringin out thier shit for a facelift must be nice


lol I'm trying to get my ride super show ready and Street worthy


----------



## BigVics58

Skim said:


> the LRM show in Dallas was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homie 20 Minutes was callin out any and everybody but no one wanted none of that duece this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


that 62 is clean, is it a single or double pump ?


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> swap meets and the GRINCHs place are the best places to find parts.


there i fixed it for you lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> there i fixed it for you lol


hook me up with that 64 vert on blocks, I'll sacrifice the hardtop for it.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> the LRM show in Dallas was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homie 20 Minutes was callin out any and everybody but no one wanted none of that duece this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


damn my boy 20 doing it big from MI to TX


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> hook me up with that 64 vert on blocks, I'll sacrifice the hardtop for it.


its SOLD , going to cali , ironing out the rest of the details now customer gotta have a SS


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Tage we got a 3 day weekend coming up let's load that bitch up and roll out!!



Im lazy T lol. Im looking for quotes from trucking company's to have it trailer-ed down lol


----------



## leg46y

damn... looks like the GRINCH is gonna have to hire a secretary to keep up with the LIL updates soon

everybody loves quality work


----------



## TKeeby79

leg46y said:


> damn... looks like the GRINCH is gonna have to hire a secretary to keep up with the LIL updates sooneverybody loves quality work


That's right Quaility over quainity!! The GRINCH for President. Lmao...


----------



## graham

the GRINCH said:


> there i fixed it for you lol



hit me up GRINCH!!


----------



## 20 Minutes

BigVics58 said:


> that 62 is clean, is it a single or double pump ?


It's a double


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> went to the LRM show in Dallas this weekend got to see Ice Cube, Dub C perform at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cubes son performed with him


WOW, looks nothing like him !!!


----------



## drasticbean

We are getting away from the car. Lol.


----------



## BigVics58

20 Minutes said:


> It's a double


----------



## KERRBSS

Hello Tony....David....what's up doods


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> Hello Tony....David....what's up doods


whats up man , you going to vegas for SS


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> whats up man , you going to vegas for SS


 I was trying too. Can't find anyone to watch my kids for a few days.


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> I was trying too. Can't find anyone to watch my kids for a few days.


haha just take them to school or day care and drop them off , the school nor day care will leave them there they will keep calling the next person on the contact list , then just act as nothing ever happened when you return


----------



## willskie187

the GRINCH said:


> haha just take them to school or day care and drop them off , the school nor day care will leave them there they will keep calling the next person on the contact list , then just act as nothing ever happened when you return


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:That's funny as shit


----------



## Skim

on the way from north Texas to Tulsa Oklahoma Individuals picnic and back to dallas LRM show


----------



## DannyG.

Cool vid...64 is looking clean!


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> on the way from north Texas to Tulsa Oklahoma Individuals picnic and back to dallas LRM show


Cool Video Skim, I love the fact you Drive Your Shit!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

so its been a minute since i posted pics in here , so here some progress pics , 
i didnt like how we smoothed the dash and firewall and left the rad support factory so im kinda taking it upon my self to fix that area also , ( relax relax , i got approval first lol)
before








these holes was and are useless to us now , so no need to keep them 
















and this as well , didnt really ask permission , i just did it


----------



## the GRINCH

so a little grindy grindy of the old shiney paint


----------



## the GRINCH

and i wasnt really feeling this big knot on both sides , as it has no purpose for clearance of anything so bye bye 









































this side is next


----------



## the GRINCH

here the back side or engine side before grinding the welds
















and after grinding the welds 
















more pics coming in the next day


----------



## infamous704

Looking good there David! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

infamous704 said:


> Looking good there David! :biggrin:


 thanks there chica


----------



## TKeeby79

Glad to see some progress Dave, I see the vision coming together slowly.


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Glad to see some progress Dave, I see the vision coming together slowly.


 ha , what vision , we just winging it to see if it will all come together lol

his vision , just a few of my suggestions , 
85% of the hard work is done , its kinda all gravy now , should be ready for some color soon


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> thanks there chica


 :werd:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> ha , what vision , we just winging it to see if it will all come together lol
> 
> his vision , just a few of my suggestions ,
> 85% of the hard work is done , its kinda all gravy now , should be ready for some color soon


*Good sht Mr Grinch!*


----------



## the GRINCH

whats up GEE , you got tha beers on ice for the vegas trip


----------



## juandik

man i am glad to see this car coming to it's final stages, it has come along way from the first time i saw this topic and you guys are doing an awsome job.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

the GRINCH said:


> ha , what vision , we just winging it to see if it will all come together lol
> 
> his vision , just a few of my suggestions ,
> 85% of the hard work is done , its kinda all gravy now , should be ready for some color soon


61 Looking good, sent you a pm David. money is sent


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Whats the Grinch's paypal address???? He wont give it to me no matter how many times I ask!!!!!!! 



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> 61 Looking good, sent you a pm David. money is sent


----------



## TKeeby79

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> Whats the Grinch's paypal address???? He wont give it to me no matter how many times I ask!!!!!!!


Shit if he dont want to take your money you can donate it towards my build that hes doing. It will get to him that way, LOL :rofl:...


----------



## regal ryda

How'd the road trip go nicca:wave:


----------



## vouges17

the GRINCH said:


> here the back side or engine side before grinding the welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after grinding the welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming in the next day


 Grinch is putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Skim said:


> on the way from north Texas to Tulsa Oklahoma Individuals picnic and back to dallas LRM show


i enjoyed the ride while it lasted Tony.. We gotta do that shit again.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> whats up GEE , you got tha beers on ice for the vegas trip


*YOU KNOW IT!! Don't forget to bring those pieces for my grille guard*!


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> How'd the road trip go nicca:wave:


 good man it was good seein all the progress on my car. im passing thru birmingham alabama headed home.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## the GRINCH

so i worked on the other side while SKIM was getting parts off my collection on tuesday and wednesday , got most the welding done and then helped strip some parts inbetween chasing parts for the shop 
























here was another area that skim and I decided to address after further review 








so i welded a little and grinded a little so we could get an idea of whats to come on the NEW and IMPROVED HELLBENT 61


----------



## the GRINCH

a taste of the NEW and IMPROVED . . . . . . HELLBENT 61


----------



## Venom62

Looking Good Dave!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mimis was off the chain, thanks for takin my fender wells with u


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> good man it was good seein all the progress on my car. im passing thru birmingham alabama headed home.


Just wanted my brotha ta know I was concerned(no ****)


----------



## the GRINCH

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Mimis was off the chain, thanks for takin my fender wells with u


where he put them ? ? ? ? ? on the roof , there wasnt much room left on his truck lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

that PUNK wouldn't take them


----------



## the GRINCH

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> that PUNK wouldn't take them


you should have strapped them bishes to the roof like a ******* deer hunter driving a honda


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> you should have strapped them bishes to the roof like a ******* deer hunter driving a honda


 you seen me huntin'? lol!


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim you make it Home safe?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Can't wait to see what you scored this trip.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Skim you make it Home safe?


 yep, stopped in atlanta grubbed out at mimi's with big whit and edgar from Obsession. got home around midnite


----------



## TKeeby79

Hmm Love me some MiMi's!! I know u had to get some breakfast once u left NC cause the GRINCH don't like to sit and have meals during the day. Lol


----------



## Groc006

Good seeing you up in Dallas Skim...


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Hmm Love me some MiMi's!! I know u had to get some breakfast once u left NC cause the GRINCH don't like to sit and have meals during the day. Lol


you betta watch your ATTITUDE boy , i will sit down and eat meals when im in the nursing home . . . . . . . . . . . . . we dont have time to waste like those firefighter gals lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Sin7 said:


> Can't wait to see what you scored this trip.


he got a few parts lol


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> you should have strapped them bishes to the roof like a ******* deer hunter driving a honda


 I done that shit before rode all the way from texas to georgia with some 64 wheel wells strapped to the roof of an expedition i wont ever do that shit again


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## Skim

the inside of the truck was packed full too


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> the inside of the truck was packed full too


post up the pics, you know the deal


----------



## Skim

i havent had time. i drove home from davids at 5 a.m. straight home got there at midnite, slept 2 hours and was up to work to do a 12 hour shift. sucks driving that distance all by yourself with no help.


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> i havent had time. i drove home from davids at 5 a.m. straight home got there at midnite, slept 2 hours and was up to work to do a 12 hour shift. sucks driving that distance all by yourself with no help.


 Damn. Your crazy! Lol


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> i havent had time. i drove home from davids at 5 a.m. straight home got there at midnite, slept 2 hours and was up to work to do a 12 hour shift. sucks driving that distance all by yourself with no help.


shoulda hit me up mayne I'd have rolled


----------



## Skim

man i wish u would have but it was a spur of the moment trip. you woulda tore them racks of ribs up that harvy made us. oh and taking i 40 thru tennesse sucks. i will stick to 20 from dallas to atlanta from now on.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> man i wish u would have but it was a spur of the moment trip. you woulda tore them racks of ribs up that harvy made us. oh and taking i 40 thru tennesse sucks. i will stick to 20 from dallas to atlanta from now on.


anything through TN sucks homie, we came back I-65 from FL to KY and sat in bumper to bumper traffic for 2 hours in Nashville for some imaginary road work. It took 2 hours to get through those 3 miles and then it was all open roads again.


----------



## KERRBSS

Any more pics?


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> Any more pics?


yae there is a few pics , but the pics are allmost done , due to the fact color is real close and NO pics of it will be posted until its all put together and patterns are done and its ready to hit the streets . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . that is unless i am told otherwise by the owner


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> yae there is a few pics , but the pics are allmost done , due to the fact color is real close and NO pics of it will be posted until its all put together and patterns are done and its ready to hit the streets . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . that is unless i am told otherwise by the owner


going top secret......:sprint::ninja::banghead:


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> yae there is a few pics , but the pics are allmost done , due to the fact color is real close and NO pics of it will be posted until its all put together and patterns are done and its ready to hit the streets . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . that is unless i am told otherwise by the owner


wow...!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> yae there is a few pics , but the pics are allmost done , due to the fact color is real close and NO pics of it will be posted until its all put together and patterns are done and its ready to hit the streets . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . that is unless i am told otherwise by the owner


 I can respect that.


----------



## the GRINCH

Coca Pearl said:


> going top secret......:sprint::ninja::banghead:


in a way yes and in a way no , hellbent 61 topic is the most viewed topic there is , so if everyone see the finished or painted results what is there to look forward to , everyone will have seen it before it ever makes its debut



drasticbean said:


> wow...!!!!!!:shocked:


there will be more pics 



SIX1RAG said:


> I can respect that.


i will post a few as its going but not as i have been , you gotta keep in mind i have 2 , 1961 impalas in the shop at this time so no one will really know which is which except me and SKIM lol

i will post pics when KANDY and CHROME does his thing in the tape stages , that is if im there , he likes working at night time and sleeping in the day which will work great for us at the shop


----------



## the GRINCH

and if anyone or everyone didnt know at this point , HELLBENT 61 is getting a color change , out with the old in with the new 

this car has been through so much in the last 2 years , its at a point to where the new color will better fit the car and start a new beginning for the owner and the car , in a way its kinda like going through a BAD breakup or divorce , get rid of the old and welcome the new


----------



## king debo

Can't wait


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> going top secret......:sprint::ninja::banghead:


Gotta be in the INNER CIRCLE to kno.....I'M in the cirlce:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> Gotta be in the INNER CIRCLE to kno.....I'M in the cirlce:biggrin:


you may be in the INNER CIRCLE , but im the one holding the paint gun phool , imma paint this thing sky blue pink , with fire truck white stripes and super chicken tan patterns


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> you may be in the INNER CIRCLE , but im the one holding the paint gun phool , imma paint this thing sky blue pink , with fire truck white stripes and super chicken tan patterns


now you stealin my paint scheme


----------



## KERRBSS

Morning


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

the GRINCH said:


> and if anyone or everyone didnt know at this point , HELLBENT 61 is getting a color change , out with the old in with the new
> 
> this car has been through so much in the last 2 years , its at a point to where the new color will better fit the car and start a new beginning for the owner and the car , in a way its kinda like going through a BAD breakup or divorce , get rid of the old and welcome the new


:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

regal ryda said:


> Gotta be in the INNER CIRCLE to kno.....I'M in the cirlce:biggrin:


:run: :shh:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> you may be in the INNER CIRCLE , but im the one holding the paint gun phool , imma paint this thing sky blue pink , with fire truck white stripes and super chicken tan patterns


He said "fire truck white stripes" Haa I guess now your doing my Bubble Top paint scheme on Hell Bent now, great now what are you gonna do to my car?


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> He said "fire truck white stripes" Haa I guess now your doing my Bubble Top paint scheme on Hell Bent now, great now what are you gonna do to my car?


i have a fucia picked out for it


----------



## JOHNER

the GRINCH said:


> and if anyone or everyone didnt know at this point , HELLBENT 61 is getting a color change , out with the old in with the new
> 
> this car has been through so much in the last 2 years , its at a point to where the new color will better fit the car and start a new beginning for the owner and the car , in a way its kinda like going through a BAD breakup or divorce , get rid of the old and welcome the new


I like this,well said and thought out! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Green never fit a car called "Hellbent", I just hope the topic doesn't turn into another year of bumps with no pics.


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Green never fit a car called "Hellbent", I just hope the topic doesn't turn into another year of bumps with no pics.


yea your probally right , this time next year it will look the same as it does now , but hey thanks for the confidence in us since we havnt done anything to the car in the months we have had it 



oh yea bout forgot this 

BUMP


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> yea your probally right , this time next year it will look the same as it does now , but hey thanks for the confidence in us since we havnt done anything to the car in the months we have had it
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea bout forgot this
> 
> BUMP


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark

the GRINCH said:


> super chicken tan patterns


paint it like the "plucked chicken" race car from Stroker Ace... with a feathered dash cover... hahahaha!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

LunaticMark said:


> paint it like the "plucked chicken" race car from Stroker Ace... with a feathered dash cover... hahahaha!!!


you lost me on that one , but then again i dont watch tv so i really have no clue who or what stroker ace is


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> you lost me on that one , but then again i dont watch tv so i really have no clue who or what stroker ace is


----------



## Skim

heres some pics I took on the trip to TheGrinch's last monday. It was a long drive. i took the 40 there thru tennessee but thats shit takes forever. thru memphis, Nashville, Knoxville etc...

First stop was in east texas. stopped and they didnt have shit for impalas, a lot of old cadi stuff including a 62 rag cadi.


----------



## Skim

then I spotted some VWs from the freeway in Texarkana state line, a 13 window bus caught my attention


----------



## Skim

back on the freeway, somewhere in tennessee Iwas sitting in traffic...



















trying to stay awake lol










front bumper riding shotgun


----------



## Skim

was pouring down rain in Tennessee that night so I stopped and slept somewhere between nashville and knoxville. Hit 40 south into north Carolina and it had stopped raining by then.










the smoky mountains were cool


----------



## Skim

oops


----------



## Skim

only to find this guy working.. lol



















preacherman tearing it up on the fire truck


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

:shocked: let me have it.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

went with david to scoop up a 59 wagon


----------



## Skim

there was a lot of fords at the place, it was weird. shoe box fords everywhere...


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

this one had every accessory u could find damn near...


----------



## Skim

getting that 59 out was another story


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

thanks to Harvy for them racks of ribs damn..


----------



## Skim

then it was loading up parts and heading home.

loop around atlanta, chamblee home of ultimate Emcee Eli Porter





































mississippi river


----------



## Skim




----------



## KERRBSS

morning...looks like tony isnt messin around....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> yea your probally right , this time next year it will look the same as it does now , but hey thanks for the confidence in us since we havnt done anything to the car in the months we have had it
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea bout forgot this
> 
> BUMP


Never said that you weren't working on it, or it would look the same as it does now in a year. The reason I said a year is because I thought Skim wanted to bust it out at Vegas I remember him saying something about that when he bought the Cashman Chevrolet emblem. I meant no disrespect in what I said, I just didn't think it would be ready for Vegas by next month and I know he was planning on taking White Trash this year.


----------



## Skim

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Never said that you weren't working on it, or it would look the same as it does now in a year. The reason I said a year is because I thought Skim wanted to bust it out at Vegas I remember him saying something about that when he bought the Cashman Chevrolet emblem. I meant no disrespect in what I said, I just didn't think it would be ready for Vegas by next month and I know he was planning on taking White Trash this year.


yeah it will be in vegas but not this year cuz it aint that close yet. Its still a ways out, I will have white trash out there again lookin all new and improved :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

Skim said:


> thanks to Harvy for them racks of ribs damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW much shipped to 11419.


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> yeah it will be in vegas but not this year cuz it aint that close yet. Its still a ways out, I will have white trash out there again lookin all new and improved :biggrin:


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Mr Gee said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


we gonna roll by your new pad and do a little pre show clean up on your lawn :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> we gonna roll by your new pad and do a little pre show clean up on your lawn :biggrin:


I don't even have one blade of grass in this yard....wish I did, but the driveway is a lot bigger than the last house, still good for washing up White Trash!


----------



## Skim

its all gravy, see u in a couple weeks


----------



## Silentdawg

:wave:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> yeah it will be in vegas but not this year cuz it aint that close yet. Its still a ways out, I will have white trash out there again lookin all new and improved :biggrin:


yeah, that's what I meant I wasn't trying to say nobody was working on it or it would be a year and still look the same. I was saying vegas is a year and a month away. White Trash looks real good, Rikki's rag is sick as fuck too.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man looking good david,cant wait to see hellbent painted.


----------



## sand1

Skim said:


> thanks to Harvy for them racks of ribs damn..


mmmmmmmmmm heartattack lol


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

hit me up skim loc


----------



## KAKALAK

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> yeah, that's what I meant I wasn't trying to say nobody was working on it or it would be a year and still look the same. I was saying vegas is a year and a month away. White Trash looks real good, Rikki's rag is sick as fuck too.


DR Phil made you say it :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman

i just want some ribs. lol 

See ya guys in Vegas.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave::h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Skim is the IMPALA PARTS FINDER!


----------



## the GRINCH

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Skim is the IMPALA PARTS FINDER!


you need to ask him bout that , he made the statement that he bought me out the last time , and he went home with more this time than ever before ...... and trust me there is tons and tons more where that came from 


the only thing he bought me out of is 59 grilles . . . . . . . .


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## renzo778

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> you need to ask him bout that , he made the statement that he bought me out the last time , and he went home with more this time than ever before ...... and trust me there is tons and tons more where that came from the only thing he bought me out of is 59 grilles . . . . . . . .


lol, bought that fool out. he got mad when i said that haha.


----------



## kilo1965

Looking for some decent 61 doors for my vert...any around??


----------



## KERRBSS

kilo1965 said:


> Looking for some decent 61 doors for my vert...any around??


not sure who your asking askingbut i have a solid driverside


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

kilo1965 said:


> Looking for some decent 61 doors for my vert...any around??


62 doors work also.


----------



## graham

nice pics skim.. love seeing all those road trip pics. I wish I had more time to hit the open road and hunt down chevrolets like you...


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> and if anyone or everyone didnt know at this point , HELLBENT 61 is getting a color change , out with the old in with the new
> 
> this car has been through so much in the last 2 years , its at a point to where the new color will better fit the car and start a new beginning for the owner and the car , in a way its kinda like going through a BAD breakup or divorce , get rid of the old and welcome the new


point well made. i made the same change.....


----------



## Sunny Side 75

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

what up phool 



There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*the GRINCH**
*Skim*


----------



## Skim

graham said:


> nice pics skim.. love seeing all those road trip pics. I wish I had more time to hit the open road and hunt down chevrolets like you...


 that was a spur of the moment trip too.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Skim said:


> that was a spur of the moment trip too.


Ahhhhhh... A life of leisure... I wanna be just like you when I grow up... 

Traveling the open road, picking apart old chevy junk yards, eating bad ass ribs, finding rags... La-L-La-L-La... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

lol yall crazy


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> what up phool
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *the GRINCH**
> *Skim*


*Thanks for phoning a friend SKIM and thanks for the advice HESSICH! Didnt get a chance to put the wheel on, had baby duty after that.*


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks for phoning a friend SKIM and thanks for the advice HESSICH! Didnt get a chance to put the wheel on, had baby duty after that.*


what you call me :scrutinize:


----------



## the GRINCH

here is the clear we will be using on hellbent 








here is one of the cars we did that has that clear on it


----------



## the GRINCH

the pans have been blocked and primed for the final time , they ready for paint now


----------



## the GRINCH

here is a few more pics of that clear on stuff we did , these are unbuffed pics , i hate buffing so it dont happen at my shop


----------



## KERRBSS

Hello mr hess


----------



## the GRINCH

ok , ok , ok , so here you go . here is some pics 
















this is of the back sides


----------



## the GRINCH

these are also of the back sides of the parts , some pics look a little distorted , its kinda hard taking a pic of something round from the back side


----------



## Skim

colorsand and buff the backsides.
























j/k
:biggrin: lookin sweet


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> colorsand and buff the backsides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> :biggrin: lookin sweet










ok


----------



## the GRINCH

i need some chrome bish


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> ok


Sup Chica! :wave:


----------



## Skim

ITS GETTING DONE AS WE SPEAK


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> ITS GETTING DONE AS WE SPEAK


Dis Nicka! :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Heres some pics 65Rivi took at the Dallas show


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking great Tony.


----------



## regal ryda

damn that looks good hess


----------



## Skim

another pic 65rivi took


----------



## Skim

Sin7 said:


> Looking great Tony.


thanks luis. hows the deuce doin.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i shrunk that bitch....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Sin7* 
*Skim* 
*kandychromegsxr* 


:nicoderm:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> what


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Sin7 said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *Sin7*
> *Skim*
> *kandychromegsxr*
> 
> :nicoderm:


sup with that trade?


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> here is the clear we will be using on hellbent
> 
> here is one of the cars we did that has that clear on it


paint work is like lookin in a mirror. see a 58 in progress....


----------



## KERRBSS

Looks good


----------



## Sunny Side 75

Coca Pearl said:


> paint work is like lookin in a mirror. see a 58 in progress....
> 
> :31


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

Morning


----------



## dunk420

Rags looking hela nice tony!! After I get a few details ironed out maybe I will roll my rag to ur side of town for one of ur show trips!!!


----------



## regal ryda

hey Hess you got this beltline trim thats missing here


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> hey Hess you got this beltline trim thats missing here


yea i got a few . . . . . . . . . . .dozen , 20 shipped


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> yea i got a few . . . . . . . . . . .dozen , 20 shipped


lol...pm paypal


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> yea i got a few . . . . . . . . . . .dozen , 20 shipped


here you go david heres my contribution to the fire truck restoration process. Krum Crack Chromed up for Lawndale FD! They turned out nice I might add.... lol


----------



## KERRBSS

shiny


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Skim said:


> here you go david heres my contribution to the fire truck restoration process. Krum Crack Chromed up for Lawndale FD! They turned out nice I might add.... lol


skim did you get my pm about getting some bumpers chromed for my 59? if not shoot me a pm and let me know and i will get back at you...


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> here you go david heres my contribution to the fire truck restoration process. Krum Crack Chromed up for Lawndale FD! They turned out nice I might add.... lol


Dam that shit looks good! I hope my chrome comes out this nice, LOL...


----------



## texastango

Hey I was checkin out your build and im workin on a 61 hardtop it came with fiberglass front fenders tho and Ive been looking for some og front fenders do u happen to know where I might be able to find some ?


----------



## npazzin

did you buy that blue one that was on craigslist for a long time?



texastango said:


> Hey I was checkin out your build and im workin on a 61 hardtop it came with fiberglass front fenders tho and Ive been looking for some og front fenders do u happen to know where I might be able to find some ?


----------



## Skim

LowRollinJosh said:


> skim did you get my pm about getting some bumpers chromed for my 59? if not shoot me a pm and let me know and i will get back at you...


 yeah thats not a problem call me 940.902.1057


----------



## xavierthexman

the GRINCH said:


> here is the clear we will be using on hellbent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one of the cars we did that has that clear on it


HIGH DOLLAR stuff right there! $$$$$$$ I still can't believe you don't need to cut and buff with that stuff.


----------



## Skim

that german shit


----------



## Mr Gee

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## Sunny Side 75

the GRINCH said:


> here is the clear we will be using on hellbent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one of the cars we did that has that clear on it


 where in the world can i find this clear!!??


----------



## Skim

caught the pesky racoon thats been tearing up my outside laundry room.
caught him the night before last and set him free at the carwash 6 miles away.



















that motherfucker burned rubber around that corner.


----------



## regal ryda

That motherfuka remembered the way back....a half left, full left.....straight for 4.5 miles, an I'm back to ballin at the house, I bet he back already


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> That motherfuka remembered the way back....a half left, full left.....straight for 4.5 miles, an I'm back to ballin at the house, I bet he back already


the trap is set again. he 3 wheeled around that corner too.


----------



## leg46y

In that pic, the way its taken it looks like your chasing him around that corner and taking photos of him at the same time :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## Tage

Whats up Skim & Dave :wave:


----------



## Olds_racer

Skim said:


> caught the pesky racoon thats been tearing up my outside laundry room.
> caught him the night before last and set him free at the carwash 6 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that motherfucker burned rubber around that corner.



Skim the Exterminator, fuck the Billy guy!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

why did i just picture that dude from the state farm commercial......look at me I am having the best time of my life..........lol


----------



## ICED BOXX

Sunny Side 75 said:


> Coca Pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> paint work is like lookin in a mirror. see a 58 in progress....
> 
> :31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT YOUR PUPILS!.............
> HOW AM I GONNA LOOK AT MY PUPILS?..........
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny Side 75

ICED BOXX said:


> Sunny Side 75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT YOUR PUPILS!.............
> HOW AM I GONNA LOOK AT MY PUPILS?..........
> 
> 
> 
> you ever feel your leather?.....
Click to expand...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

863 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

Skim said:


> that motherfucker burned rubber around that corner.


:sprint:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thzUR_mq6OY&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL3A50B0F54591DA01


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

xavierthexman said:


> HIGH DOLLAR stuff right there! $$$$$$$ I still can't believe you don't need to cut and buff with that stuff.



german stuff is allways the best! im form germany and we use that stuff on every car even on insurance work and we still buff everypart too! to have it 100% perfekt instead of 90%


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tony hit me up about vegas


----------



## ShakeRoks

Looks like one of those sad animal shelter commercials!"Just .99 cents a day can keep these animals healthy. Will you help?"


----------



## RdnLow63

ShakeRoks said:


> Looks like one of those sad animal shelter commercials!"Just .99 cents a day can keep these animals healthy. Will you help?"


with that friggin sarah mclachlin song playing


----------



## the GRINCH

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> tony hit me up about vegas


you going whit ? ? ? you taking tha 4


----------



## TKeeby79

TTT...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

the GRINCH said:


> you going whit ? ? ? you taking tha 4


H A ha ha haaaa, tha 4 aint ready for vegas, i need to bring her to u 1st,.


----------



## drasticbean

RdnLow63 said:


> with that friggin sarah mclachlin song playing



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO9d2PpP7tQ

sorry skim.... i couldnt hlp it.....


----------



## Mr Gee

*Hey SKIM, what day you wantin to wash up White Trash??*


----------



## Skim

Mr Gee said:


> *Hey SKIM, what day you wantin to wash up White Trash??*


well soon as I get there cuz were cruisin the strip the night before move in. oh and Bean, u better make it out there, I dont wanna hear none of that ol bull shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> well soon as I get there cuz were cruisin the strip the night before move in. oh and Bean, u better make it out there, I dont wanna hear none of that ol bull shit! :biggrin:


It took a lot of convincing, but we got him to come out with us out there lol


----------



## DannyG.

Tage said:


> It took a lot convincing, but we got him to come out with us there lol


He'll be snapping pics all over the place...


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> well soon as I get there cuz were cruisin the strip the night before move in. oh and Bean, u better make it out there, I dont wanna hear none of that ol bull shit! :biggrin:


*When's move in?? Friday for you guys?? What day?? Big Timer is cruizin the STRIZZIP!!*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Skim said:


> caught the pesky racoon thats been tearing up my outside laundry room.
> caught him the night before last and set him free at the carwash 6 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that motherfucker burned rubber around that corner.


You should've kept the tail Tony. They're going for $25 in the classified section... It may not be a fox tail but i'd rock the shit out of a Krum **** Tail on my deuce !


----------



## the GRINCH

he gonna get to SIN CITY on thursday , im wanting to swing by your place GEE and kick it again , but my plane dont land till friday at 3 pm , so i may not get to come when skim does with white trash , but that fool needs to let me behind the wheel on the strip


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP SKIM HOW YOU BEEN BRO HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED WIHT UR 61


----------



## regal ryda

214RIDERZ said:


> SUP SKIM HOW YOU BEEN BRO HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED WIHT UR 61


its gettin the HESS AND CO treatment


----------



## Skim

214RIDERZ said:


> SUP SKIM HOW YOU BEEN BRO HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED WIHT UR 61


sup shawn its coming on track. steady as she goes. how u been


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> he gonna get to SIN CITY on thursday , im wanting to swing by your place GEE and kick it again , but my plane dont land till friday at 3 pm , so i may not get to come when skim does with white trash , but that fool needs to let me behind the wheel on the strip


So I guess I will be with Skim at Gee's cleaning White Trash on thrusday when I land. That means I got shotgun!! Lol..


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> he gonna get to SIN CITY on thursday , im wanting to swing by your place GEE and kick it again , but my plane dont land till friday at 3 pm , so i may not get to come when skim does with white trash , but that fool needs to let me behind the wheel on the strip


*You can come by Friday when you get in if you want, I can go scoop you up from the hotel unless you have a car. Where you stayin? And hell yeah, I want to see you mobbin in White Trash on the STrip!*


----------



## 214RIDERZ

IVE BEEN GOOD BESIDES ALMSOT DIEING A MONTH AGO FROM HEALTH REASONS IM BACK ON TRACK MAN WE GOT TO GET TOGETHER DOG IN HAVE LUNCH OR SOME SHIT BRO WHEN U DOWN IN THE AREA


----------



## Skim

214RIDERZ said:


> IVE BEEN GOOD BESIDES ALMSOT DIEING A MONTH AGO FROM HEALTH REASONS IM BACK ON TRACK MAN WE GOT TO GET TOGETHER DOG IN HAVE LUNCH OR SOME SHIT BRO WHEN U DOWN IN THE AREA


for sure man just get better and take care of yourself homie.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

im trying man hey by chance u got any 64 parts


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## Skim

214RIDERZ said:


> im trying man hey by chance u got any 64 parts


I got a few whachu need


----------



## Skim




----------



## Venom62

Skim said:


>


 Damn Skim, u got a damn animal farm at ur crib!!!


----------



## Moe Built

Damn Skim you got all that good eatin first a Racoon now a Opossum. How about some Boars to go along with that? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Might rain on Thursday out here.


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> Might rain on Thursday out here.


:rant: WTF, now what we gonna do?


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> :rant: WTF, now what we gonna do?


*Wash it on Friday!!* :biggrin: * That's when the grille is gonna be heated up*


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> *Wash it on Friday!!* :biggrin: *That's when the grille is gonna be heated up*


dang GEE , remember my plane dont land till 3 pm friday , and i gotta get tha car and room before i head to your place , dont forget bout tha GRINCH


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> dang GEE , remember my plane dont land till 3 pm friday , and i gotta get tha car and room before i head to your place , dont forget bout tha GRINCH


*No worries David, I'm waiting for you to get to the house before I start the grille *:h5:


----------



## Venom62

Mr Gee said:


> *No worries David, I'm waiting for you to get to the house before I start the grille *:h5:


 Damn Gee, looks like ur crib is the spot to b at in Vegas!!!!


----------



## dunk420

Venom62 said:


> Damn Gee, looks like ur crib is the spot to b at in Vegas!!!!


 X64


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tony, where my peace book


----------



## Skim

i can bring it


----------



## Skim

just landed back home after 8 days in hawaii next is vegas. always on the damn go with plenty of shit to do and not enough time to do it...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


>


I'm not scared of them but I fuckin hate opossums and snakes!


----------



## Tage

Venom62 said:


> Damn Gee, looks like ur crib is the spot to b at in Vegas!!!!


Were straight raiding Gee's House :yes: lol!


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> just landed back home after 8 days in hawaii next is vegas. always on the damn go with plenty of shit to do and not enough time to do it...


Dam Skim, you stay on the move!


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hit me back on that trunk tony


----------



## Mr Gee

Venom62 said:


> Damn Gee, looks like ur crib is the spot to b at in Vegas!!!!





dunk420 said:


> X64





Tage said:


> Were straight raiding Gee's House :yes: lol!



Just for a couple hours I'm sure...Ain't nobody want to be hangin out too long when they can hang out on the Strip!!


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> just landed back home after 8 days in hawaii next is vegas. always on the damn go with plenty of shit to do and not enough time to do it...


 Every day I'm husslen!! I want to b just like h wen I grow up Tony!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

I NEED A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING MAN FOR THE 64


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


>


i bet he came looking for his homie.. or they was looking to see what build your doing next.....


----------



## xavierthexman

Good to see you Skim! Next time come to SD!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Tage

xavierthexman said:


> Good to see you Skim! Next time come to SD!


"The World Famous... Skim!" :biggrin:


----------



## kilo1965

Nice rides...


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## DannyG.

Whats Up skim?


----------



## Skim

xavierthexman said:


> Good to see you Skim! Next time come to SD!


nice video, imma try to hit SD next year


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Tage said:


> "The World Famous... Skim!" :biggrin:


 hydros done by the world famous streetriders hydraulics. shameless plug.thankyou.


----------



## xavierthexman

Skim said:


> nice video, imma try to hit SD next year


:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Skim

davids got a bunch of new pics, he said he cant figure out how to download them :shocked:


----------



## TKeeby79

Well's here are some pics I managed to get from the GRINCH! He has been working 7 days a week since Vegas getting projects wrapped up so he can focus his attention on finishing "Hell Bent", start my 61 and the 2 other Verts from NY.

This 64 got new floors and a trunk for a customer and is being picked up this week:

























The Fire Truck has been painted and now is being reassembled:








Hand Painted Letters and striping
















Front Wheel


----------



## Firefly

Skim said:


> davids got a bunch of new pics, he said he cant figure out how to download them :shocked:


That's good, cause he only needs to upload them :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Firefly said:


> That's good, cause he only needs to upload them :biggrin:


he said they are from his phone and it doesnt download the same as the digital camera used to :shocked:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up skimdoggie??


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Well's here are some pics I managed to get from the GRINCH! He has been working 7 days a week since Vegas getting projects wrapped up so he can focus his attention on finishing "Hell Bent", start my 61 and the 2 other Verts from NY.
> 
> This 64 got new floors and a trunk for a customer and is being picked up this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fire Truck has been painted and now is being reassembled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Painted Letters and striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Wheel


Dave is getting down! Nice work Mr. Grinch


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


> he said they are from his phone and it doesnt download the same as the digital camera used to :shocked:


send to his computer and save on computer....


----------



## the GRINCH

That would work great if the laptop would recognize that there is something connected to it.


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> That would work great if the laptop would recognize that there is something connected to it.


Hess I think David means email them to yourself


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> That would work great if the laptop would recognize that there is something connected to it.


maybe you can text all of them to skim and he can save or transfer to his PC/MAC and then upload on here.


----------



## Firefly

the GRINCH said:


> That would work great if the laptop would recognize that there is something connected to it.


What kind of phone is it? You probably need to set the connection type on your phone to 'SD' or 'Diskdrive' or something like that.


----------



## infamous704

Well Here are some pics from today..


----------



## infamous704

took these pics while i was working in the shop.....


----------



## infamous704

doors ready for some paint!!!


----------



## infamous704

gonna ship you some parts skim so they can get chromed....gonna look fresh....when they get put back on Hell Bent..... 







Hood is Almost ready for paint!!


----------



## USF '63

:wave:


----------



## infamous704

Got Hell Bent cleaned up.:biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

USF '63 said:


> :wave:


Sup Bob! What's cracking brother! :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

Fire Truck is Done!! Nexxxxttt!


----------



## infamous704

Preacherman got down on this Chevy Truck today... Installing door windows...etc...


----------



## infamous704

Wasent satisfied with the first pics.. So I got my photobucket file loaded up!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Firefly said:


> What kind of phone is it? You probably need to set the connection type on your phone to 'SD' or 'Diskdrive' or something like that.


its a casio boulder , and my laptop reconizes something is connected , it says transfering pics , then when i look at downloaded items there is only about 10% of the items there and the pc says there is all there 


infamous704 said:


> gonna ship you some parts skim so they can get chromed....gonna look fresh....when they get put back on Hell Bent.....
> View attachment 384761
> 
> Hood is Almost ready for paint!!
> View attachment 384763


CORRECTION joe joe , the hood is ready . . . . . . . . . i THINK , oh well we can block it again but i was sure it had been blocked 3 times allready ( PREACHERMAN will know for sure )



USF '63 said:


> :wave:


 whats up BOB , im working on a deal for you on that thing we spoke of in VEGAS , i found another one and the guy wants to trade for something i have , joe joe saw it when we picked up that 58 levelair car


----------



## infamous704




----------



## infamous704

boss says its ready! :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

More pics coming soon!


----------



## the GRINCH

The plans are to have the body off the frame in the next week or so , that way we can start the mods on the frame and belly , 
only thing is , is that hellbent will tie up 2 of the rotisseries , 1 on the frame and 1 on the body 
they come in handy but they take up so much space and room when in use


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


> The plans are to have the body off the frame in the next week or so , that way we can start the mods on the frame and belly ,
> only thing is , is that hellbent will tie up 2 of the rotisseries , 1 on the frame and 1 on the body
> they come in handy but they take up so much space and room when in use


yup having to rotisseries make the work so more Essy work on both things at once


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> The plans are to have the body off the frame in the next week or so , that way we can start the mods on the frame and belly ,
> only thing is , is that hellbent will tie up 2 of the rotisseries , 1 on the frame and 1 on the body
> they come in handy but they take up so much space and room when in use


You guys are getting busy down there...Very nice work...cant wait to see "Hell Bent" Rollin'....:h5:


----------



## mattd




----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

infamous704 said:


> boss says its ready! :biggrin:


:biggrin: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

DannyG. said:


> You guys are getting busy down there...Very nice work...cant wait to see "Hell Bent" Rollin'....:h5:


whats up DANNY , you will get to see it in person soon , are the dates still the same ? ? ?



SIX1RAG said:


> :drama:


sup ROBBIE 



MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :biggrin: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 whats good , you see i got JOE JOE actually doing something hugh


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> whats up DANNY , you will get to see it in person soon , are the dates still the same ? ? ?
> 
> sup ROBBIE


HELLO DAVID, CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD....WOULDNT EXPECT ANYTHING LESS THOU.....WAS TALKING TO FERRIS (20 MINUTES) THE OTHER DAY.....THINKING ABOUT TAKING A DRIVE OUT TO YOUR TO SPOT AND KICK IT FOR A BIT.....WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## Skim

damn. progress going good!


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> HELLO DAVID, CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD....WOULDNT EXPECT ANYTHING LESS THOU.....WAS TALKING TO FERRIS (20 MINUTES) THE OTHER DAY.....THINKING ABOUT TAKING A DRIVE OUT TO YOUR TO SPOT AND KICK IT FOR A BIT.....WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS


u and farras should come down in the spring when we all go for the swap meet.


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> whats up DANNY , you will get to see it in person soon , are the dates still the same ? ? ?


Sup homie...Yea i sure will...Yup in another two weeks we'll be down there :thumbsup:

For skim: St Louis Cards. all the Way baby :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

Really nice work Dave... See in a Few weeks. Have my "Sun Drops" Ready lol


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> u and farras should come down in the spring when we all go for the swap meet.


 That' would be sweet. Marc was interested in the journey also.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

pix or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!! you been teasing for weeks about this car :rant:



the GRINCH said:


> ..... joe joe saw it when we picked up that 58 levelair car


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

also the body work looks CLEAN!!!!!!! Look at the shadow castings as there is no glare on the surface yet and the all look consistent and smooth!!!!!!!! And the firewall looks SMOOTH as a babys behind except for what was it called, that slab of wavey bacon on the drivers side, lol.......


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin good David! I talked to Danny (PALMCITY), said he might come out to ur spot when he's out there this week.*


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> The plans are to have the body off the frame in the next week or so , that way we can start the mods on the frame and belly , only thing is , is that hellbent will tie up 2 of the rotisseries , 1 on the frame and 1 on the body they come in handy but they take up so much space and room when in use


 well at least the 2 rotisseries taking up so much room is more motovation to get it done that much quicker. Naw jus kidding yall doing a kick ass job looks good dude


----------



## Skim

DannyG. said:


> Sup homie.:thumbsup:For skim: St Louis Cards. all the Way baby :biggrin:


the nerve of this guy lol. gotta love that missed pop fly yall did last night :biggrin:


----------



## DannyG.

Skim said:


> the nerve of this guy lol. gotta love that missed pop fly yall did last night :biggrin:


 Lol that was pretty funny...the whole game all those dudes were missing routine plays...we see what's up tonite


----------



## infamous704

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> pix or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!! you been teasing for weeks about this car :rant:


i posted pics of the LA car in the 58 fest and rotting away impala fest , got a new so i lost the video of us getting it out of there , joe joe may still have it tho 



OneStopImpalaShop said:


> also the body work looks CLEAN!!!!!!! Look at the shadow castings as there is no glare on the surface yet and the all look consistent and smooth!!!!!!!! And the firewall looks SMOOTH as a babys behind except for what was it called, that slab of wavey bacon on the drivers side, lol.......


thanks , yea that bacon does look a little WELL DONE


----------



## the GRINCH

joe you still got that video ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> i posted pics of the LA car in the 58 fest and rotting away impala fest , got a new so i lost the video of us getting it out of there , joe joe may still have it tho
> 
> thanks , yea that bacon does look a little WELL DONE


I have a couple of bideo's of that loader picking up that fity eight!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> also the body work looks CLEAN!!!!!!! Look at the shadow castings as there is no glare on the surface yet and the all look consistent and smooth!!!!!!!! And the firewall looks SMOOTH as a babys behind except for what was it called, that slab of wavey bacon on the drivers side, lol.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

infamous704 said:


> :biggrin:


lol


a little topic break made by KANDY N CHROME. tHE SECOND HALF OF IT IS US ALL CRUISING THE VEGAS STRIP AFTER THES SUPER SHOW. THAT WAS THE HIGHLIGHT OF VEGAS FOR ME. GREAT VID :thumbsup: THANKS PABLO


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

the GRINCH said:


> whats up DANNY , you will get to see it in person soon , are the dates still the same ? ? ?
> 
> sup ROBBIE
> 
> whats good , you see i got JOE JOE actually doing something hugh


keep his ass bussy bro.:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

Skim said:


> lol
> 
> 
> a little topic break made by KANDY N CHROME. tHE SECOND HALF OF IT IS US ALL CRUISING THE VEGAS STRIP AFTER THES SUPER SHOW. THAT WAS THE HIGHLIGHT OF VEGAS FOR ME. GREAT VID :thumbsup: THANKS PABLO


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

ok so i been having trouble downloading pics , finally got it to work , so here goes 
.preacherman got the doors off the 61 and sandblasted them , they had been SODA blasted and as i have stressed more than one time soda does NOT touch rust so we sandblasted them
























after blasting of coarse came body work and prime








this was the second blocking and prime








doors are ready again








preacherman got these doors ready in a quickness


----------



## regal ryda

good shit right there^^^^^^^^


----------



## the GRINCH

as to the hood has been blocked again and again
















so then joe joe (INFAMOUS704) WORKED ON GETTING THE TRUNK HINGES OUT OF THE CAR , the pins was seized in the hinges but hinges still operated normally , he ended up grinding the head off and knocking them out the wrong way 
















so without further adue here is the new hinges in progress
















added 2 inches to them to proportion them more equally
















then rounded the ends , they will be completly boxed or closed in when done
























then when done metal working they will get that KRUM KROME


----------



## Loco 61

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

random
















metal worked


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

picked up another 64ss yesterday also
















had to do some floors and trunk in a 64 i sold to cali 








did a trunk also and tail light pockets
















and as TKEEBY79 pointed out we finished the firetruck , this 64ss , and the 58 is ready to paint, so if all goes as planned hellbent will be off the frame in the next couple days


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


> ok so i been having trouble downloading pics , finally got it to work , so here goes
> .preacherman got the doors off the 61 and sandblasted them , they had been SODA blasted and as i have stressed more than one time soda does NOT touch rust so we sandblasted them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after blasting of coarse came body work and prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the second blocking and prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doors are ready again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preacherman got these doors ready in a quickness





what GRINCH how big is that sandblaster i want to buy one where did you buy yours at ?


----------



## drasticbean

:drama::wow:


----------



## Skim

nice shit. those trunk hinges are gonna look good chromed.


----------



## the GRINCH

rick383 said:


> what GRINCH how big is that sandblaster i want to buy one where did you buy yours at ?


i got the one we use now at a swap meet , you can buy them at placces like northern tool or harbor freight , different places 
i had an industrial size with a big pull behind air compressor ( ford 302 engine compressor) and sold it cause it killed or destroyed sheet metal , it just warped it very badly , so we went back to old faithful lol , it took PREACHERMAN like 30 minutes to do both sides of both doors 
its a little slower than the big one we had , but you only spend the bare minamul time doing bodywork


----------



## Skim

gonna see paint before u know it. :shocked:


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


> i got the one we use now at a swap meet , you can buy them at placces like northern tool or harbor freight , different places
> i had an industrial size with a big pull behind air compressor ( ford 302 engine compressor) and sold it cause it killed or destroyed sheet metal , it just warped it very badly , so we went back to old faithful lol , it took PREACHERMAN like 30 minutes to do both sides of both doors
> its a little slower than the big one we had , but you only spend the bare minamul time doing bodywork


kool by any chance you have any pics of the sand blaster i want to get the right one thanks


----------



## rick383

Skim said:


> gonna see paint before u know it. :shocked:



Grinch is moving fast on it !!! skim are your floors boards are going to be mold it ?


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> gonna see paint before u know it. :shocked:


like so


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


> like so






like glass


----------



## the GRINCH

rick383 said:


> Grinch is moving fast on it !!! skim are your floors boards are going to be mold it ?


 thats for the compliment and the question , we got some belly work and frame work getting done


----------



## the GRINCH

those painted pics are parts for hellbent , thats the front splash pans and gravel shield . painting has began allready


----------



## Skim

david and preacher making this thing seem too easy.


----------



## the GRINCH

Word on the streets WAS it couldn't be fixed cause it was so messed up . Guess it needed to be taken on a back road to be fixed


----------



## king debo

I've followed the whole build and have gained alot from it. The Grinch is takin it to another level - the proof is in the pics (obviously)..:thumbsup::thumbsup: up playas..


----------



## Skim

rick383 said:


> Grinch is moving fast on it !!! skim are your floors boards are going to be mold it ?


 when i did them originally, i did them factory and did bodywork to the belly. david may add some smoothing out underneath but thats up to him. i did a sweet job on the belly.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

It would be cool to get a before picture blown up for the shows this car has been to hell and back


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

a little tip on your rodent traps skim.dont know if you,ve had any dine and dash but I was havin that problem so I would cut a piece of cardboard to cover the bottom and get them everytime


----------



## Skim

;14739672 said:


> a little tip on your rodent traps skim.dont know if you,ve had any dine and dash but I was havin that problem so I would cut a piece of cardboard to cover the bottom and get them everytime


 like cover the floor of the trap? ive had two instances where it trapped skunks. one where the trap was shut but there was nothing in it.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

ya cover the floor some of them are too tricky they step over the part that sets it off cover from the entrance to a little over the top of the part they need to step on.I,ve caught skunks as well damn I was doing all kinds of searches to find out how to get the damn thing outa there I lady a few houses down from me let her house go and just left around 20 cats I was trappin those suckers like crazy


----------



## Skim

i trapped 2 skunks last week. i had to sneak up and open the trap myself in the middle of the day while they were curled up sleeping. then i ran incase it woke up.


----------



## regal ryda

skim the exterminator


----------



## REV. chuck

Skim said:


> i trapped 2 skunks last week. i had to sneak up and open the trap myself in the middle of the day while they were curled up sleeping. then i ran incase it woke up.


youd just smell like really good weed for a week :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced

ok so i been gone for a while! wtf happened to hellbent?? i clearly missed something cause this thing looks like it practically got started all over again! theres WAY too many pages in here for me to skim through, maybe a couple quick update pics of wtf happened??


----------



## BIG RED

6Deuced said:


> ok so i been gone for a while! wtf happened to hellbent?? i clearly missed something cause this thing looks like it practically got started all over again! theres WAY too many pages in here for me to skim through, maybe a couple quick update pics of wtf happened??


 Well from what I've seen is the first shop skim hit up more or less bent him over and screwed him. In comes the grinch and she's back on track with more mods and a new colour from the looks of it.


----------



## the GRINCH

6Deuced said:


> ok so i been gone for a while! wtf happened to hellbent?? i clearly missed something cause this thing looks like it practically got started all over again! theres WAY too many pages in here for me to skim through, maybe a couple quick update pics of wtf happened??


well , you see this is how we got the car here in NC








THEN WE STRIPPED IT 








































so in a nut shell , yes we stripped the car and started over with everything , then did some more body modifications , mocked up the 6.2 , shaved , molded , fabricated, and the car is getting a new color to bring in the new life and new chapter in its life


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> i trapped 2 skunks last week. i had to sneak up and open the trap myself in the middle of the day while they were curled up sleeping. then i ran incase it woke up.


 this foo , skunks are attracted to him , when he was on the way to NC the first time , they hit a skunk and it sprayed his bags , my sister washed his clothes 4 times and still had the smell , now he tryin to adopt a pet he like a rescue home or shelter for the wild


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> i trapped 2 skunks last week. i had to sneak up and open the trap myself in the middle of the day while they were curled up sleeping. then i ran incase it woke up.


you caught a opossum yet? the adults get fuckin nuts in those traps, we caught a few adults and babies in traps down at my old job and when you go to turn the adults loose most of the time they want to fuck you up. The babies get scared and just take off hauling ass when you let them out.


----------



## Skim

yes i have. usually they just run.


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> i trapped 2 skunks last week. i had to sneak up and open the trap myself in the middle of the day while they were curled up sleeping. then i ran incase it woke up.


haha. 

I was delivering to a jobsite one time and opened up the construction box where they keep the plans and a swarm of wasp flew out. I ran so fast into the house. I bet all the workers were laughing hard


----------



## God's Son2

the GRINCH said:


> this foo , skunks are attracted to him , when he was on the way to NC the first time , they hit a skunk and it sprayed his bags , my sister washed his clothes 4 times and still had the smell , now he tryin to adopt a pet he like a rescue home or shelter for the wild


I drive all day long so I usually smell a few of them during the week, ran over


----------



## God's Son2

the GRINCH said:


> well , you see this is how we got the car here in NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN WE STRIPPED IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in a nut shell , yes we stripped the car and started over with everything , then did some more body modifications , mocked up the 6.2 , shaved , molded , fabricated, and the car is getting a new color to bring in the new life and new chapter in its life


I bet Skim is like.. I remember that bondo


----------



## Skim

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> you caught a opossum yet? the adults get fuckin nuts in those traps, we caught a few adults and babies in traps down at my old job and when you go to turn the adults loose most of the time they want to fuck you up. The babies get scared and just take off hauling ass when you let them out.


----------



## God's Son2

I see possums dont change much from state to state. looks like the ones in NC. we dont have any armadillos though


----------



## regal ryda

God's Son2 said:


> I see possums dont change much from state to state. looks like the ones in NC. we dont have any armadillos though


we can bring yall some


----------



## Skim




----------



## Groc006

Whats up Skim.......Hellbent's coming along


----------



## Skim

yeah man, its a good feeling.


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim said:


> u and farras should come down in the spring when we all go for the swap meet.


Which swap meet is that? What's the date?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

after searching for about 15 mins, found em!!!!!!!! NICE!!!!!! did you just cut off parts from front end or did you get the whole car??????



the GRINCH said:


> i posted pics of the LA car in the 58 fest and rotting away impala fest , got a new so i lost the video of us getting it out of there , joe joe may still have it tho
> 
> thanks , yea that bacon does look a little WELL DONE


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> we can bring yall some


:roflmao:


----------



## infamous704

:boink:


----------



## God's Son2

regal ryda said:


> we can bring yall some


bring them on up. can you eat 'em?


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


>



that adapter exploded


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

God's Son2 said:


> I see possums dont change much from state to state. looks like the ones in NC.  we dont have any armadillos though


you ever seen an albino opossum? we had one at work that had hair about 3 inches long, looked like a opossum with a pimp coat on. WEIRD LOOKING! they have armadillo races at the KY State fair, are they mean?


----------



## regal ryda

God's Son2 said:


> bring them on up. can you eat 'em?


shit you can eat anything if you hungry enough


----------



## the GRINCH

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> after searching for about 15 mins, found em!!!!!!!! NICE!!!!!! did you just cut off parts from front end or did you get the whole car??????


 na , i got 1 complete setup on the car , and a front frame clip that the owner had gotten extra for parts , so all in all i have 2 sets of lower LA control arms , shock mounts and shocks and valves


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Nice!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> you ever seen an albino opossum? we had one at work that had hair about 3 inches long, looked like a opossum with a pimp coat on. WEIRD LOOKING! they have armadillo races at the KY State fair, are they mean?



never seen an albino opossum, but I have seen an albino squirrel


----------



## KAKALAK

king debo said:


> I've followed the whole build and have gained alot from it. The Grinch is takin it to another level - the proof is in the pics (obviously)..:thumbsup::thumbsup: up playas..


yeah but too bad it wasnt built in cali cause it would be worth way more


----------



## Coca Pearl

Austin Ace said:


> Which swap meet is that? What's the date?


there is a swap meet this weekend in conroe close to houston....


----------



## the GRINCH

KAKALAK said:


> yeah but too bad it wasnt built in cali cause it would be worth way more


 and this means what , that cars cant be built to the caliber of cali cars ? ? ? ? ? ? please explain . . . . . . . . . . breakin news , east coast is building badass cars as well that are competing with the cali cars


----------



## REV. chuck

the GRINCH said:


> and this means what , that cars cant be built to the caliber of cali cars ? ? ? ? ? ? please explain . . . . . . . . . . breakin news , east coast is building badass cars as well that are competing with the cali cars



cali builds some cobbled together garbage just like everywhere else.


----------



## copone cad

REV. chuck said:


> cali builds some cobbled together garbage just like everywhere else.


i feel the same way.i have seen some complete garbage come from cali.maybe they sell the garbage and keep the good ones.


----------



## Skim

kakalak was being sarcastic . theres a topic in lowrider general where that was brought up


----------



## REV. chuck

Skim said:


> kakalak was being sarcastic . theres a topic in lowrider general where that was brought up


he was but i was stating facts


----------



## southsiderider

the GRINCH said:


> and this means what , that cars cant be built to the caliber of cali cars ? ? ? ? ? ? please explain . . . . . . . . . . breakin news , east coast is building badass cars as well that are competing with the cali cars


sup davild i got your last pm sounds good bro ready when you are ill drop my 62 rag off as soon as i get the word for you:thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

the GRINCH said:


> and this means what , that cars cant be built to the caliber of cali cars ? ? ? ? ? ? please explain . . . . . . . . . . breakin news , east coast is building badass cars as well that are competing with the cali cars


X2 I'd take one built by j.s. any day


----------



## BIG RED

KAKALAK said:


> yeah but too bad it wasnt built in cali cause it would be worth way more


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: The retards in lo gen.


----------



## the GRINCH

so back to the trunk hinges i decided to change design halfway through building them so i molded a piece of 1/16th gauge steel to fit the factory shape
















then i made a template of the sides and molded that into shape 








kinda skipped a few steps in pics kinda forgot to take some here is some of the grinded pics
















here is the cap that fits over the extende hinge i built








both will be chromed 
a little test fitting in the car


----------



## the GRINCH

more test fitting
















another view of outside the car 








the 2 side by side 
















back side view 








front 








and if anyone is wondering how it stay on the hinge , i guess i will show that lol 
























also has a clip on the inside at the front that locks into place 
this way the factory bolts can be used and are not vissible


----------



## Groc006

the GRINCH said:


> more test fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view of outside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone is wondering how it stay on the hinge , i guess i will show that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has a clip on the inside at the front that locks into place
> this way the factory bolts can be used and are not vissible



are these visible when you open the trunk? and thats why your molding and chroming?


----------



## the GRINCH

picked up another ride yesterday also 
























been in storage since 1977 








its decent 
















got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car


----------



## the GRINCH

Groc006 said:


> are these visible when you open the trunk? and thats why your molding and chroming?


 yes the trunk hinges are visible every time you open the trunk , molded and chroming them so will look a ton better than factory , the molding just covers the factory bolts of the hinges where they bolt to the trunk lid


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> yes the trunk hinges are visible every time you open the trunk , molded and chroming them so will look a ton better than factory , the molding just covers the factory bolts of the hinges where they bolt to the trunk lid


leave it to you to inovate somthing else looks damn good


----------



## Skim

engraved


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> engraved


so now i guess i gotta do some more secret tricks , thanks , but you know this means you gotta redo the front and rear chrome again :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another ride yesterday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been in storage since 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car



 man you always find the good stuff!!!!


----------



## Tage

[/QUOTE]



the GRINCH said:


> more test fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view of outside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone is wondering how it stay on the hinge , i guess i will show that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has a clip on the inside at the front that locks into place
> this way the factory bolts can be used and are not vissible


Awesome work Dave! Make mine look that nice too :yes::yes::yes: :h5:


----------



## Tage

southsiderider said:


> sup davild i got your last pm sounds good bro ready when you are ill drop my 62 rag off as soon as i get the word for you:thumbsup:


Dam Dave is fixing everyone's rag from Texas to NYC :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another ride yesterday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been in storage since 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car



AWESOME FIND! 



the GRINCH said:


> yes the trunk hinges are visible every time you open the trunk , molded and chroming them so will look a ton better than factory , the molding just covers the factory bolts of the hinges where they bolt to the trunk lid


I Like this idea!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

the GRINCH said:


> more test fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view of outside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone is wondering how it stay on the hinge , i guess i will show that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has a clip on the inside at the front that locks into place
> this way the factory bolts can be used and are not vissible
> 
> 
> REAL NICE SO ITS LIKE A COVER CANT SEE BOLTS AT ALL GOOD THINKING :thumbsup: & I THOUGHT MINE WERE NICE THOSE R GOING 2 B


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another ride yesterday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been in storage since 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car



damn! thats a good find :h5:


----------



## 187_Regal

God's Son2 said:


> never seen an albino opossum, but I have seen an albino squirrel


dont mind if i but in........lol.....you ever seen an albino deer? that shit is freaky lol


----------



## God's Son2

187_Regal said:


> dont mind if i but in........lol.....you ever seen an albino deer? that shit is freaky lol


I saw a pic of one. they look Majestic


----------



## rag61

Nice work David!! Like the hinge covers!!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Skim

God's Son2 said:


> I saw a pic of one. they look Majestic


big M baby


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> big M baby


im bringing my rear bumper to the meeting and some other stuff for chrome for my homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> big M baby


lol, an albino deer with a plaque!


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another ride yesterday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been in storage since 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car


Good pickup David! Didn't look like it even needed floors?


----------



## Skim

damn that fuckin same set of pics been quoted so many times it takes forever to scroll thru them shits on my cell phone lol.


----------



## Skim

need to get to page 874 save me some time lol


----------



## Dylante63

super long time lol


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

that is a cool detail with the hinges


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> damn that fuckin same set of pics been quoted so many times it takes forever to scroll thru them shits on my cell phone lol.


 the fool that originally posted them needs to start his own topic and stop interfering with this topic , NOBODY want to see that crap 

on another note , i got a box full of HBENT items to get KROMED in chrum getting shipped next week


----------



## the GRINCH

oh and another thing , that 57 looks nothing like that now lol , i kinda CHOPPED it up haha , PREACHERMAN , JOE JOE , and myself got busy yesterday and chopped it up ,( scrap metal is at an all time high at 13.50 per 100 lbs ) 

also JOE JOE got them caddy arms yesterday so first of the week we get them extended and molded for a TX customer


----------



## jeffernst

ooof potential but difficult


----------



## the GRINCH

jeffernst said:


> ooof potential but difficult


what you say


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another ride yesterday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been in storage since 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Wher'es pics of this sexy 61??


----------



## JOHNER

Hinges look sick!! hell bent is coming along,congrats..:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

Today at the shop!








































What ya think! Yo skim check it out!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

David the Delray is looking good in Black! I am going to do mine without any trim so if you still need some let me know and I will get you some pics.


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam, Wayne's 58 is looking WET! Nice pics Infamous.


infamous704 said:


> Today at the shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya think! Yo skim check it out!!


----------



## Skim

looks straight as fuck. when i was up there that bitch was a basketcase.


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Hialeah56

the GRINCH said:


> more test fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view of outside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone is wondering how it stay on the hinge , i guess i will show that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has a clip on the inside at the front that locks into place
> this way the factory bolts can be used and are not vissible


:thumbsup:


the GRINCH said:


> picked up another ride yesterday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been in storage since 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few new goodies for it allready they was delivered yesterday before we got the car


:shocked: :boink:


----------



## infamous704

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam, Wayne's 58 is looking WET! Nice pics Infamous.


Thank u.


----------



## infamous704

The Grinch and I went to go pick up another 58 Level Air Car... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

oooooooooweeeeee lookie lookie


----------



## the GRINCH

here my pics of the 58


----------



## the GRINCH

now some pics of the door jigs PREACHERMAN made so the body can come off the frame and still paint the car with jigs left in place 








they bolt into factory door hinge bolts and striker bolts , these were made and installed before body was loosened from the frame 
























as soon as the pile of scrap metal 57 rag is off the lift the body will be removed and mods to the frame and belly will begin


----------



## the GRINCH

before








during








and after lol 
















PREACHERMAN throwing the big M sign
















starting over


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREACHERMAN throwing the big M sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting over





you make look so easy MR GRINCH


----------



## the GRINCH

and now , still needs a little tweaking on alignment but its close to where i want it 








pops and i just got another toy for him , barely got the 62 vert done and he done moved onto something else now lol
















needs floors but he got the 62 vert to drive or his 66 fastback to drive till this one is done lol


----------



## the GRINCH

rick383 said:


> you make look so easy MR GRINCH


thanks , its just one big puzzle , i got about 30 hours in the 57 so far , start to finish , i figure about 20 more it will be ready to go to the new owner


----------



## rag61

Looking good 57 is moving along !!


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , its just one big puzzle , i got about 30 hours in the 57 so far , start to finish , i figure about 20 more it will be ready to go to the new owner


Damn can I get a job


----------



## Skim

rag61 said:


> Looking good 57 is moving along !!


lol nicca made it look like the 57 rag metal just snaps into place


----------



## Skim

infamous704 said:


> The Grinch and I went to go pick up another 58 Level Air Car... :biggrin:


damn


----------



## HARDLUCK88

you guys are crazy! how rare is a level air package?


----------



## Skim

pretty rare option


----------



## the GRINCH

HARDLUCK88 said:


> you guys are crazy! how rare is a level air package?


about like the FUEL INJECTED option


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i think i only seen like 2 or 3 others on here, never one in person...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i think i only seen like 2 or 3 others on here, never one in person...


this one makes 3 that i have now , working on the 4th , and i sold one 2 years ago


----------



## six 2

DAMN GRINCH YOU AINT PLAYIN HOMIE.


----------



## Skim

bout to get on the rotisserie should see some glossy gloss real soon :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

the GRINCH said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREACHERMAN throwing the big M sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting over



Damn.........:wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

Skim said:


> bout to get on the rotisserie should see some glossy gloss real soon :biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

this a long shot but by any chance, are you Skim or Grinch makin it out to daytona's turkey rod run? 

we're still looking for a 62 hood :|


----------



## Hialeah56

the GRINCH said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREACHERMAN throwing the big M sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting over


:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> this a long shot but by any chance, are you Skim or Grinch makin it out to daytona's turkey rod run?
> 
> we're still looking for a 62 hood :|


im not , i actually have never been , i dont think skim is going either


----------



## impalalover64

Man you all are getting down out there...... You all do good work!!!!!!! Very talented...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> Man you all are getting down out there...... You all do good work!!!!!!! Very talented...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


get off the net an get that car in the streets:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

T
T
T
T


----------



## God's Son2

the GRINCH said:


> about like the FUEL INJECTED option


a lot of people will see that as a 4 door car and hate, but they dont know about rare cars.... ignorant pricks


----------



## God's Son2

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , its just one big puzzle , i got about 30 hours in the 57 so far , start to finish , i figure about 20 more it will be ready to go to the new owner


so youre doing a full resto? nice 58 by the way


----------



## the GRINCH

Not at this time . We just doing sheetmetal and bodywork customer is undecided on color and engine combo


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

grinch you ever get a chance to findthat 61 trim that goes on the body ledge for the quarter windows?


----------



## drasticbean

Back to the top for the homie skim.


----------



## carlito77

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

the GRINCH said:


> im not , i actually have never been , i dont think skim is going either


that's  it's held at the daytona 500 racetrack its a pretty big event........ we're goin to hopefully find what we're lookin for.


----------



## IIMPALAA

the GRINCH said:


> im not , i actually have never been , i dont think skim is going either


You need to go one year, it has to be one of the biggest show/swap meets in the country. 4 DAYS, and you'll never get to see everything / it's that big.


----------



## Skim

IIMPALAA said:


> You need to go one year, it has to be one of the biggest show/swap meets in the country. 4 DAYS, and you'll never get to see everything / it's that big.


sounds like auto fair in charlotte


----------



## regal ryda

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## Groc006

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> that's  it's held at the daytona 500 racetrack its a pretty big event........ we're goin to hopefully find what we're lookin for.



I just got home from the Rod Run homie, I was talking to the guy at Hubbards, he said they "should" have repo 62 hoods by April 2012. .... We'll see


IIMPALAA said:


> You need to go one year, it has to be one of the biggest show/swap meets in the country. 4 DAYS, and you'll never get to see everything / it's that big.


You ain't kidding just one day of walkin that Bish and I'm hurtin...


Skim said:


> sounds like auto fair in charlotte


When is that auto fair??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

Skim said:


> lol nicca made it look like the 57 rag metal just snaps into place


LIKE SOME DAMN LEGOS OR ONE OF THEM MODEL CARS THAT DON'T NEED GLUE......SNAP-TITE


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

Groc006 said:


> I just got home from the Rod Run homie, I was talking to the guy at Hubbards, he said they "should" have repo 62 hoods by April 2012. .... We'll see
> 
> 
> You ain't kidding just one day of walkin that Bish and I'm hurtin...
> 
> 
> When is that auto fair??


:shocked: yea we stopped by there as well but they didnt tell us anything about that..... would be nice if this is true... thanks for the info 


I feel your pain man... we walked all of the swap meet and maybe not even a 1/4th of the car show and....... fuck.......... my calfs/calves (sp) was hurting like a sumbitch lol.....


----------



## Mr. Andrew

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> :shocked: yea we stopped by there as well but they didnt tell us anything about that..... would be nice if this is true... thanks for the info
> 
> 
> I feel your pain man... we walked all of the swap meet and maybe not even a 1/4th of the car show and....... fuck.......... my calfs/calves (sp) was hurting like a sumbitch lol.....


 the hoods have been in talks for years now , china supposedly has a complete 62 hardtop there , making hoods , full oem qtrs , trunk lid and full doors , but then again they have had it for some time now 
we will have at davidsimpalas booth rust free 62 hoods 63 , 64 , fenders 62-64 , trunk lids 61-64 all rust free new mexico sheet metal


----------



## God's Son2

Groc006 said:


> I just got home from the Rod Run homie, I was talking to the guy at Hubbards, he said they "should" have repo 62 hoods by April 2012. .... We'll see
> 
> 
> You ain't kidding just one day of walkin that Bish and I'm hurtin...
> 
> 
> When is that auto fair??



the autofair is in spring and fall.... http://www.charlotte-autofair.com/


----------



## God's Son2

the GRINCH said:


> the hoods have been in talks for years now , china supposedly has a complete 62 hardtop there , making hoods , full oem qtrs , trunk lid and full doors , but then again they have had it for some time now
> we will have at davidsimpalas booth rust free 62 hoods 63 , 64 , fenders 62-64 , trunk lids 61-64 all rust free new mexico sheet metal



I'll take 2 rust free new mex full quarters palease... for da 6 trizzle


----------



## Tage

Whats up Skim & Dave... Hope all is well with you homies


----------



## westsidehydros

the GRINCH said:


> the hoods have been in talks for years now , china supposedly has a complete 62 hardtop there , making hoods , full oem qtrs , trunk lid and full doors , but then again they have had it for some time now
> we will have at davidsimpalas booth rust free 62 hoods 63 , 64 , fenders 62-64 , trunk lids 61-64 all rust free new mexico sheet metal


how bout a 60 4dr/vert trunk lid?hno:


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

wut up Skimbo


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> wut up Skimbo


working. yesterday was my b day so i didnt do shit!! lol


----------



## Skim

RIP Jose aka RED HORMIGA from the vegas chapter who lost his battle to cancer 12-8


----------



## littlerascle59

Skim said:


> RIP Jose aka RED HORMIGA from the vegas chapter who lost his battle to cancer 12-8


Rest In Peace :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> RIP Jose aka RED HORMIGA from the vegas chapter who lost his battle to cancer 12-8


:angel: BIG M for life...Ride in peace:angel:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

RIP


----------



## the GRINCH

so i been slacking on hellbent updates , alot going on had 3 restorations get finished and left this past week a 57 buick , a 58 biscayne ,and a 64 biscayne , but we back on track now .
tha 4 
















tha 8
















some may remember the 8 it was green and rough to say the least, 
tha 7


----------



## rag61

Looks good David!!! Black says one thing Imma bad mutha!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

and without further adue ,








PREACHERMAN getting things unbolted 








removing some front suspension








kinda looks weird with no suspension


----------



## the GRINCH

rag61 said:


> Looks good David!!! Black says one thing Imma bad mutha!!!!


thanks , how things your way , got that other 8 rag ready for paint yet


----------



## the GRINCH

and its OFF


----------



## the GRINCH

this foo be TAGING his own parts


----------



## the GRINCH

getting ready for the mods on the belly , so we can get that new color on it 








out with the old 
















we will be shaving and molding a few things on the belly before we spray it in preperation for the patterns that the CHROME MAN gonna be laying down


----------



## the GRINCH

hellbent61 and white trash 64 in the same pic in my shop ;-)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

HELL YEAH LOOKING GOOD DAVID!!


----------



## DannyG.

david doing big thangs!


----------



## west coast ridaz

is skim going black as the new paint color:scrutinize:


----------



## the GRINCH

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> HELL YEAH LOOKING GOOD DAVID!!


 thanks DIRTYSUNDROP423



DannyG. said:


> david doing big thangs!


YOURS IS COMING UP SOON , when the road trip


----------



## DannyG.

YOURS IS COMING UP SOON said:


> Yes sir!!! ... Well the parts and Tage and Terrence's frames will beat us there...We Will def be down there soon after. If all goes as planned this weekend ( I really hope it does) all the goods should be there next week


----------



## TKeeby79

It's about time you showed foo's on here tHe GRINCH has been getting busy!!


----------



## the GRINCH

west coast ridaz said:


> is skim going black as the new paint color:scrutinize:


greens , kandys , pearls


----------



## L4YNLO

Sup Skim...

I've been following this thread for so long, you ever going to finish it?


----------



## Lolohopper

>



Do i have to put something like this in my 63HT wenn i take it from the frame or is this only a must on vert´s????


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## Mr Gee

*Sup HESS??*


----------



## Skim

looking good david!


----------



## Mr Impala

i like you removed the brace under the rear floor pan I left mine off as well. 







david was the only one that noticed it on my car. also got rid of a lot of holes too in the braces and shit things you just dont need anymore!


----------



## regal ryda

Lolohopper said:


> Do i have to put something like this in my 63HT wenn i take it from the frame or is this only a must on vert´s????


with a HT I dont think so as the roof keeps the structual(sp) integrity of the car verts dont have that luxury, but u cant go wrong by doing it anyway


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> thanks DIRTYSUNDROP423
> 
> YOURS IS COMING UP SOON , when the road trip


Hell Bent is Looking real good Dave! 

The parts should be done to you by Monday morning early. I'm gonna call you tmr so we can talk some more about it.


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> i like you removed the brace under the rear floor pan I left mine off as well.
> View attachment 407570
> 
> david was the only one that noticed it on my car. also got rid of a lot of holes too in the braces and shit things you just dont need anymore!


Dam Dave you the man, you got customers from NY to LA needing and wanting that GRINCH magic on there rides. Cant wait to see Mr. Impala's ride with those tricked out trunk hinges like you built for Hell Bent. :drama:


----------



## westsidehydros

Mr Impala said:


> i like you removed the brace under the rear floor pan I left mine off as well.
> View attachment 407570
> 
> david was the only one that noticed it on my car. also got rid of a lot of holes too in the braces and shit things you just dont need anymore!


are those a "rag top only" brace?? :nono:


----------



## Skim

westsidehydros said:


> are those a "rag top only" brace?? :nono:


no. the ones u are thinking of are the ones under the rocker. the ones brent is talking about come on all 2 doors but not 4 door or 2 door post cars.


----------



## Groc006

Whats good Skim...... Hell Bent's Looking sweet!


----------



## the GRINCH

got the frame stripped down all the way , ready for some mods


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

could this be tha color ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? probally not lol , we did a mustang today , black with green ice pearl


----------



## TWEEDY

Nice color.


----------



## Skim

i wish i didnt do a wishbone now.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> i wish i didnt do a wishbone now.


JUST CURIOUS... WHY IS THAT?


----------



## Skim

ugly. i dont like it mounting to the top of the rear end. Y bone looks a lot better to me.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> ugly. i dont like it mounting to the top of the rear end. Y bone looks a lot better to me.


OK THAT MAKES SENSE THATS WHY I WANNA GO WIT THE Y BONE AS WELL JUST DIDNT KNOW IF IS WAS RELATED TO A ISSUE WIT FUNCTION


----------



## npazzin

im curious, can you three both sides with either? or is it just driver side with the Y-bone? the way it looks like you could 3 either side with the wishbone. im tryin to decide which to put on mine. the y-bone looks easier to install an not throw the pinion angle all to hell. 



TONY MONTANA said:


> OK THAT MAKES SENSE THATS WHY I WANNA GO WIT THE Y BONE AS WELL JUST DIDNT KNOW IF IS WAS RELATED TO A ISSUE WIT FUNCTION


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> ugly. i dont like it mounting to the top of the rear end. Y bone looks a lot better to me.


:yes:


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup SKIM!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Skim said:


> ugly. i dont like it mounting to the top of the rear end. Y bone looks a lot better to me.


Hey Skim....Did you get my pm????


oh yeah....TTT


----------



## sixty7imp

TTT


----------



## gamekilla61

VERY NICE


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## npazzin

not tryin to jack this topic, but can anyone answer this question for me?



npazzin said:


> im curious, can you three both sides with either? or is it just driver side with the Y-bone? the way it looks like you could 3 either side with the wishbone. im tryin to decide which to put on mine. the y-bone looks easier to install an not throw the pinion angle all to hell.


----------



## sand1

Skim said:


> ugly. i dont like it mounting to the top of the rear end. Y bone looks a lot better to me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## bundi62

Can't wait to see this 61 finished....its gonna be a sick Ace


----------



## the GRINCH

got some more updates , need to download them , got some smoothing and molding done to the belly and got some mods in mind for the frame , got a few things happening that will be under cover till its allmost done


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> got some more updates , need to download them , got some smoothing and molding done to the belly and got some mods in mind for the frame , got a few things happening that will be under cover till its allmost done


Guess I will see for myself when I come to visit.


----------



## drasticbean

I'm waiting on pictures


----------



## 20 Minutes

drasticbean said:


> I'm waiting on pictures


X20


----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


> I'm waiting on pictures












david has tons more


----------



## the GRINCH

skim kinda jumped the gun , he posted the cell pic i sent him , working on the belly doing a little welding and grinding








the taped areas was only thing we was saving
































welding up the seat belt holes being we wont need them


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN doing some sanding 
























gonna address this issue also 








after


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

ooooooooh


----------



## Skim

damn


----------



## the GRINCH

now on to the frame , i didnt like everything i taped so now we got work to do , but there is more getting done than whats taped 








after inspecting the anti flex pipe it was just a little to far back as it was going to interfere with the gas tank so cut it out and moved it 








PREACHERMAN welding it back in the new location
















i kinda figured these was pointless being putting hydros on it so i cut them off for a slicker look
















as well as the ebrake cable brackets since the 9inch uses a different style ebrake


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN doing some sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna address this issue also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



wow! nice work!!!


----------



## Skim

man i had some bogus ass welds under there but I think I did those not long as I learned to weld lol.


----------



## the GRINCH

these also lol 
























then it was time to mount the frame on the other rotisery , gotta love having equiepment around to save the grunt work 
















now the body and frame are both on the rotiseries


----------



## Tage

I keep refreshing waiting for more pics  lol


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider760

[/QUOTE]



 Poor car, 


Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

then here is something that looks awefull on these cars and being that the front lower arms are sway bar delete , no need to keep the access holes for the sway bar bolts 








the rectangle hole thats cut out is for the bumper brace round bar , again for the look we going for needed to tidy this up also 








the new version








welding up the round holes








PREACHERMAN on the grind haha


----------



## Coca Pearl

nice progress...


----------



## Tage

Awesome progress!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

welded the lower holes also








only holes now are for the gear box








the rear bar bodywork roughed in where the shock mount was cut off 








more bodywork after the removal of unwanted items lol
































REMEMBER THIS 








AND AFTER


----------



## Tage

more pics dave!


----------



## the GRINCH

THATS ALL FOR TONIGHT


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> more pics dave!


 when do i get my truckload of parts man


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> THATS ALL FOR TONIGHT


hey thats cool - man get some rest lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> when do i get my truckload of parts man



soon man! real soon. Im planning on driving them myself. Im tired of all these flakey ass truck drivers!


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> hey thats cool - man get some rest lol. :biggrin:


you get those 2 pm i sent about what we spoke of earlier i did a few scetches


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

nice ass work


----------



## Skim

i did david


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

Skim said:


> i did david


LOOKIN GOOD LOKO :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

the GRINCH said:


> welded the lower holes also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only holes now are for the gear box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rear bar bodywork roughed in where the shock mount was cut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more bodywork after the removal of unwanted items lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER


Just like the Shibb frame! Those front frame horns look so much better all smoothed off with welded nut-serts in them. Awesome job guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN doing some sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna address this issue also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN got on the frame early this morning doing some more sanding 








so here was an area that i didnt like and SKIM has mentioned , the wishbone mount at the frame here is before pic
















and here is my fix for the area


----------



## the GRINCH

test fitting the new addition
























top welded








top grinded








side view after boxing it as well








another angle


----------



## the GRINCH

another view
















the other side is next i think my version is better 








so then after doing the molding in the rear it turned into a BLIZZARD on the rest of the frame , so PREACHERMAN got down on making a transmission cross member and molding the mounts he fabbed up








since we did some boxing and molding


----------



## the GRINCH

wasnt really sure about these , PREACHERMAN and I both tossed out ideas about the body mounts and we both kinda took each others idea and made it happen , not really sure what the owner (SKIM) will thing about any of this being he didnt tell me to do any of the mods we done on the frame , so here is the before pics SKIM is seeing this for the first time as well lol 
























notice how the factory mounts go to the bottom of the frame 








thats all about to change LOL


----------



## the GRINCH

a little mocking up to put OUR ideas in 3D 








got the first one spot welded on and ground the rest of the mount off 
















side view before








and after 
































and wah lah no visible boddy bolts and more streamline mounts


----------



## Skim

well shit, I like the molded wishbone and trans mounts. thats tight.


----------



## the GRINCH

some more misc pics














2 of the new mods







its on to the next one now







same concept just bigger mount , and in the last post the cap that goes in the hole for body mount will be painted with KANDY AND CHROME patterns so no boddy bolts will be seen at all


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the GRINCH said:


> a little mocking up to put OUR ideas in 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the first one spot welded on and ground the rest of the mount off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side view before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wah lah no visible boddy bolts and more streamline mounts


wow very nice all the upgrades and mods look amazing


----------



## the GRINCH

on another note , the body mount modifications for the record after cutting or removing some of it the additions that was added is out of 1/4 inch so even though we removed some of it the 2 inch tall mount is now 1/4 inch thicker and welded alot better than what factory designed 

glad you like the mods SKIM , wasnt sure how you would react lol little late for me to worry about it now though


----------



## the GRINCH

TONY MONTANA said:


> wow very nice all the upgrades and mods look amazing


thanks just trying to do some new things to this OLD beast trying to get it to the color stage within 2 weeks


----------



## Tage

dam you guys got busy today! great Ideas and concepts on the frame!


----------



## Skim

real nice david and preacher im excited. im glad you like trying out your custom ideas on the frame. looking great


----------



## preacherman

ya'll do know all this stuff is copywritten right...u can look but don't be mess'n wit tha mod's from davidsimpalas! I kid...grinch got it go'n on when it comes to freestyle metal fab!


----------



## regal ryda

Damn Hess y'all went HAM on the moulding an shit turned out sick as hell, now just make him some seat mounts and he can drive the frame


----------



## Texas Massacre

Man Grinch you and preachman are doing some GREAT work! I have a question with all these mods and everything this car has coming would this car be going for LOTY? I know that is not the goal but why not?


----------



## Texas Massacre

regal ryda said:


> Damn Hess y'all went HAM on the moulding an shit turned out sick as hell, now just make him some seat mounts and he can drive the frame


I just found out what HAM is the other day.


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> dam you guys got busy today! great Ideas and concepts on the frame!


i guess the next question is do you want some 1 off mods done to "down but never outs" frame


----------



## Skim

Texas Massacre said:


> Man Grinch you and preachman are doing some GREAT work! I have a question with all these mods and everything this car has coming would this car be going for LOTY? I know that is not the goal but why not?


LOTY takes a lot of money and im on a Pick N Pull budget


----------



## the GRINCH

Texas Massacre said:


> Man Grinch you and preachman are doing some GREAT work! I have a question with all these mods and everything this car has coming would this car be going for LOTY? I know that is not the goal but why not?


na , not trying to do any LOTY competition , just trying to give a highly anticipated car a it was worth the wait status , and to keep it up to the BIG "M" STANDARDS , or make other people see and realize that you dont have to spend 100gs to have a car that stands out in a crowd 

but then again i think we proved with WHITE TRASH you dont have to have 100gs to have a car that stands out in a crowd


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> LOTY takes a lot of money and im on a Pick N Pull budget


phool you better PICK up that phone and call your bank and get them to PULL it out of another account hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave once again you have out done yourself! Peacherman way to get down! You 2 are the Batman & Robin of tackling Impala's. LOL..


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim said:


> LOTY takes a lot of money and im on a Pick N Pull budget


LOL


----------



## N.O.Bricks

just spent the last hour and a half lookin at all the pictures and all i can say is wooooow(flavor flav voice):worship:


----------



## regal ryda

Texas Massacre said:


> I just found out what HAM is the other day.


lol


----------



## Maximus1959

Skim said:


> LOTY takes a lot of money and im on a Pick N Pull budget


YEP! 

What up Skim. Car looks tight. Stick with it. Looks like it is in goods hands. Prop's to Dave and his homie putting in work! Respect...


----------



## vouges17

Skim big props and David you are getting down :thumbsup:, wish we could of met a while ago you defiantly be doing my 60 vert !


----------



## Skim

damn he will be doing mine :biggrin: infact its there now. thats years from now though lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

the GRINCH said:


> phool you better PICK up that phone and call your bank and get them to PULL it out of another account hahahahahahahahahahaha


lol


MAN THIS IS GONNA KILL FOR REAL, LOOKS BAD ASS DAVID!


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> i guess the next question is do you want some 1 off mods done to "down but never outs" frame


yes sir! I like what you guys done on the frame so I want some of the same done to mine please!


----------



## the GRINCH

here some more progress from today the mounts PREACHERMAN molded yesterday was nice but we thought it needed a little extra , so as all the other mods he welded some tubing to the lower point where it meets the frame on both sides , i didnt get pic till after he did bodywork on it will get metal pic on other side 
























here is the rear most mount before 








its on an angle from factory so i made it match the rest


----------



## the GRINCH

and then it was on to the very front one , 
the big square one before








getting ready








during


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN did some bodywork while i was welding on another one 
























so i felt this was OUT of place after what we did so far , so i did a little mojification lol 
















step 1 install the curve haha 








step 2 done , ready for bodywork 








see its just like on tv


----------



## the GRINCH

even got rid of the extra unused hole in the rear arm mounts
















all grinded


----------



## the GRINCH

so can anyone guess what happens next , 
































its like a snow storm it just keeps getting worse lol


----------



## regal ryda

hey Hess I'm lovin the mods but I got a question, on the body mount bushings dont they go on the top and bottom of that platform, how do you get the lower thru that hole.... unless the holes bigger than it looks


----------



## the GRINCH

we making this frame pattern friendly lol








oooooooooweeeee getting ready for something
















test fitting a piece


----------



## the GRINCH

wonder what could be going through our head for this haha 








thats it for tonight i will leave something to thing about


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> hey Hess I'm lovin the mods but I got a question, on the body mount bushings dont they go on the top and bottom of that platform, how do you get the lower thru that hole.... unless the holes bigger than it looks


yes they go on top and bottom , the hole is 1 1/2 inch , but the bushing iw bigger than the hole , but if you put it in the microwave for about a min it will be flexible enough to get through the hole haha


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> yes they go on top and bottom , the hole is 1 1/2 inch , but the bushing iw bigger than the hole , but if you put it in the microwave for about a min it will be flexible enough to get through the hole haha


mothafuckin lean cuisine bushings


----------



## TKeeby79

OH SHIT David's Impala's doing the DAM THANG! Raising the bar to the next level!! THA GRINCH, SKIM, and KANDY & CHROME the world is watching!! hno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nice mods to the frame! Hell Bent is on anotha level


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN did some bodywork while i was welding on another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i felt this was OUT of place after what we did so far , so i did a little mojification lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 1 install the curve haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2 done , ready for bodywork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see its just like on tv


Im not hatin, but that inside tab on the trailing arm is crooked like a muthfucka !!


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin good David!*


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> we making this frame pattern friendly lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooweeeee getting ready for something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test fitting a piece


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

*sup skimdogmillionaire!!

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Mr Gee 
Skim 
*


----------



## FiveNine619

dam.. looking good skim!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Badass work on that frame, cant wait to see it done


----------



## MIRACLE

BY FAR THE MOST INTRESTING AND EDUCATIONAL BUILD UP, THANKS FOR SHARING THE BUILD SKIM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT...


----------



## BigVics58

Dam, this is going to be the hottest 61 rag out, I don't think ANY of them will top it :wow:


----------



## DannyG.

Skim's Frame is looking tight! .... Grinch and Preacher man doing their thang!....Hmm wonder what my frame gonna look like :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks

It's badass getting to see progress pictures. This build is going to be hard to top. David and his team going all out on this one!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

westsidehydros said:


> Im not hatin, but that inside tab on the trailing arm is crooked like a muthfucka !!


yes indeed it is , but when the rear is in there it fits perfect , the rear arms are wider than factory


----------



## the GRINCH

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Badass work on that frame, cant wait to see it done


thanks we think its going to look killer when patterened out by KANDY AND CHROME



MIRACLE said:


> BY FAR THE MOST INTRESTING AND EDUCATIONAL BUILD UP, THANKS FOR SHARING THE BUILD SKIM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT...


skim shared allmost every pic when he started the build topic , and we TRY to keep doing the same , and as skim was when he started the build topic , there are alot of do it your selfers out there and this build has helped and will continue to help people that like doing their own work 



BigVics58 said:


> Dam, this is going to be the hottest 61 rag out, I don't think ANY of them will top it :wow:


like i said in previous post , this is a well anticipated build and we are just trying to make it worth the wait 



DannyG. said:


> Skim's Frame is looking tight! .... Grinch and Preacher man doing their thang!....Hmm wonder what my frame gonna look like :biggrin:


 na DANNY we got a couple other tricks for your frame since we are building it from scratch , little CNC machining and 1 off billet items are in mind for your frame 



ShakeRoks said:


> It's badass getting to see progress pictures. This build is going to be hard to top. David and his team going all out on this one!!!!!
> :thumbsup:


thanks DANIEL just trying to uphold the big MAJESTICS reputation and have another TEXAS car on the streets


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good David!*


whats up GEE , how the family


----------



## Hialeah56

that frame is looking amazing  can't wait to get the LRM centerfold poster of Hellbent :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

so from where we left off yesterday , the front lower control arm mount was kinda bulky on all 58-64 impalas so we did a little changing up of things , as on some of the other mods we welded the nut to the frame and capped it over so it had that smooth look , but before we welded the nut in place we mounted a lower control arm shaft to insure propper fit 








trimming the piece up to get the best fit 








welded up 








another view


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN did some grinding while i welded the next area coming soon 
























then he went ahead and did the bodywork on it


----------



## the GRINCH

remember this 








PREACHERMAN got caught with the sawaw 








as on all the other mounts they are 2 inches tall , i wanted to do something else in this area but couldnt get any definite measurments so we did something else 
































got it capped off now all of the mounts are the same , the only visible hole is for the spring and when the spring is in it it will all look the same


----------



## the GRINCH

it kinda looks out of place but the straight edge is parallel to the ground and could go the 2 inches on the one side due to would hit the body so it is what it is 








we stayed with the same theme where they meet the frame with the 180 degree pipe 








its the same curve through out the entire frame now


----------



## the GRINCH

i picked up all the STAINLESS tubing and clamps today so i can start doing the brake tubing and mounts for the brake lines , may start that tomorrow or first of the week


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Looken real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> na DANNY we got a couple other tricks for your frame since we are building it from scratch , little CNC machining and 1 off billet items are in mind for your frame


Uh Oh! Cant wait to hear to these plans


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

bad ass work david ,cant wait to see hell bent in vegas next year skim much props bro!!!!uffin:


----------



## $piff

lookn good


----------



## drasticbean

:fool2: while looking at the pics....
:bowrofl: to the grinch and preacherman...... God bless..
 this is skim right now...


----------



## westsidehydros

the GRINCH said:


> yes indeed it is , but when the rear is in there it fits perfect , the rear arms are wider than factory


word up than !!


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> whats up GEE , how the family


*Family is good bro, thanks for asking! Been busy with the kids these holidays, a lot of driving to Cali!!*


----------



## sand1

gee quit buyin junk and get to crackin on that 61 bubble


----------



## Mr Gee

sand1 said:


> gee quit buyin junk and get to crackin on that 61 bubble


Should have traded me for that 61 rag


----------



## the GRINCH

uploading 50 more pics now , when i post these this will be the last pics of HELL BENT for the 2011 year . . . . 

when we took on the job of finishing HELL BENT there was ideas and sugestions thrown back and forth between SKIM and PREACHERMAN and myself , we added some changes , stripped the car , added mods , changing color , shaved and molded parts its been a long road for SKIM and the car 
the mods on the frame was never discussed or even mentioned , WE (PREACHERMAN and I ) discussed the frame when we got it on the rotiserry about doing some personal touches to it , basically to give the customer a little something extra , the only discussion about the frame was actually last night between SKIM and I and he only ask for 1 more modification to be done. . . . i said all that to say this 

SKIM has been very cool and EXTREAMLY patient with us and he never asked or said he wanted any of these mods done , only after i mentioned a few things he said to basically do what you want , he only asked or mentioned the firewall and the dash 

to me thats what a TRUE ridder is about , being patient will pay off in the end result 

so i hope everyone is and has enjoyed the topic for 2011 as these are the last 2011 pics of hell bent but there will be BIG steps in 2012 with HELL BENT 61
















PREACHERMAN grinded the rear pocket yesterday while i went after the stainless brake parts and did some bodywork


----------



## the GRINCH

some bodywork pics








as we did the other areas , the idea was to have the mounts 2 inches tall and parallel to the ground , this mount somewhat is out of place but due to the body in that area it had to be done that way at the arch of the frame but we think it turned out nice


----------



## the GRINCH

now in these next pics just wanted to point something out , if you look at the og mount on the left it looks HUGE compaired to the one on the left , we did not remove any of the mount at all , we actually added to it and in pics or person it actually looks smaller than the og untouched side 
















here was 2 big holes in the cross member , again not needed anymore so guess what , byebye
























other side


----------



## the GRINCH

i didnt get a chance when PREACHERMAN welded the other side to take pics so i made sure i did on this one lol








sizeing the curve up 
























rear bumper mount


----------



## the GRINCH

got some of the other side of the wishbone mount cover made 








PREACHERMAN got the other cup made for the lower control arm 








got the other rear lower control arm mods welded








took a few pics when we rotated the frame back to its normal stance to see what it will look like at a normal viewing stage


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

here some of the parts i picked up for the brakes 
































got stainless clamps , bolts , pass through fittings , line holder , and 5 sticks 6 foot long of 3/16 stainless tube


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


>




nice touches


----------



## Venom62

:fool2:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## infamous704

ITS ALMOST TIME FOR THOSE KANDY AND CHROME PATTERNS!! :naughty:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:wow:


----------



## Skim

lol


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:yes:


----------



## Skim

looking good guys. i cant say how good it feels to know my car is now in the right hands. keep up the good work david and jeremy.


----------



## TKeeby79

What to wish tha GRINCH & PreacherMan a Happy New Years. Thanks for the great pics in 2011 I know it's gonna get better in 2012.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> looking good guys. i cant say how good it feels to know my car is now in the right hands. keep up the good work david and jeremy.


X61
Skim you already know without these guys we prob wouldn't have 61 getting ready for 2012.


----------



## DannyG.

TKeeby79 said:


> What to wish tha GRINCH & PreacherMan a Happy New Years. Thanks for the great pics in 2011 I know it's gonna get better in 2012.





TKeeby79 said:


> X61
> Skim you already know without these guys we prob wouldn't have 61 getting ready for 2012.


:thumbsup: happy new year fellas!


----------



## 3StarsNSun

the GRINCH said:


>


Looks like some really good work, i'm always curious when it comes to stuff like this and liked how you showed a little bit of what you did to it. I've never really done anything like this and wouldn't mind trying it out myself or even just watching it in person one day when i have time. Maybe one day when the time and funds are right ill consider taking on a project like this(big emphasis on the "Maybe" LOL) Keep up the good work guys


----------



## the GRINCH

so where we left off , the front of the cross member had been plated but one of the problems was the tie rods hit when turned , after further inspection it was easy to see why , the reinforcment plate was over 1/4 inch away from the cross member at the bottom , so we cut the front of the cross member out and replaced it with 1/2 inch plate steel and moved it back 1/2 inch


----------



## the GRINCH

got it spotted in and then mounted the steering again to verify we had adiquit clearence 
























so then we preceeded to weld solid and grind


----------



## the GRINCH

also the lip that went around the front cups and the front cross member was requested that it be removed so here goes


----------



## Skim

sweet, that area that the centerlink / tie rods was rubbing on was always an issue i couldnt figure out what the remedy was going to be. thats pretty nice.


----------



## the GRINCH

did the front lip in the area that wasnt replaced


----------



## Skim

I like it a lot better without the lip around the cradle and the spring pockets.


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> sweet, that area that the centerlink / tie rods was rubbing on was always an issue i couldnt figure out what the remedy was going to be. thats pretty nice.


x64 my chit hits hard on both sides! Can't b good on the power steering setup!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

OH Shit you back at it Dave, Nice work & pics..


----------



## Skim

david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> I like it a lot better without the lip around the cradle and the spring pockets.


yea it looks alot cleaner , the pics im uploading now is the last mod we doing lol , gotta stop sometime after these are done it will be ready to prime and block for color which will be next week


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts


Smell my fucking fart, I don't give a fuck!
:run:


----------



## the GRINCH

so here is something i felt was out of place since there is no right angles on the frame , everything is curved now 








side view








in the mean time , this is the 2nd grinder i have managed to burn up on this frame 
















so when i got grinder number 3 i prepaired the area of concern








cut out my item of choice for install , 1/4 inch plate


----------



## the GRINCH

after a little grinding 








after more grinding of cross member 








i lied , and then there was this area , it wasnt cut out wide enough for the drive shaft to clear so chop chop 








and after cutting it 








mounted a drive shaft in the location and now it will move freely this is 2 times more movement now


----------



## willskie187

Thats gonna look nice and smooth cant wait to see it painted :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts


Anybody got a dooby wtf this guys got some serious anger issues lmao


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> Anybody got a dooby wtf this guys got some serious anger issues lmao


he told me 'fuck u *******' lol wtf


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> so here is something i felt was out of place since there is no right angles on the frame , everything is curved now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the mean time , this is the 2nd grinder i have managed to burn up on this frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when i got grinder number 3 i prepaired the area of concern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut out my item of choice for install , 1/4 inch plate


thats bad ass david!


----------



## willskie187

Skim said:


> he told me 'fuck u *******' lol wtf


I thought i heard him say that, that mofo was on some good shit LOL


----------



## the GRINCH

got some more welding to do on the front cross member and plate and driveshaft area i installed to get rid of some pits but other than that its dang near done , finally after 15 flap disc grinding wheels 20 pounds of welding wire and 2 bottles of argon 2 grinders and 1 sawzall , we about ready for primmer lol 
PREACHERMAN and myself have over 140 hours in this frame just in modifications , we worked on it everyday last week 8 hours a day , both of us thats 80 hours there and so far 4 days this week at 8 hours each each day thats 64 more and i estimate another 16 min to have ready for color 

most people dont understand the time it takes to do stuff like this , and none of that is including and plating that had allready been done


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

the GRINCH said:


> got some more welding to do on the front cross member and plate and driveshaft area i installed to get rid of some pits but other than that its dang near done , finally after 15 flap disc grinding wheels 20 pounds of welding wire and 2 bottles of argon 2 grinders and 1 sawzall , we about ready for primmer lol
> PREACHERMAN and myself have over 140 hours in this frame just in modifications , we worked on it everyday last week 8 hours a day , both of us thats 80 hours there and so far 4 days this week at 8 hours each each day thats 64 more and i estimate another 16 min to have ready for color
> 
> most people dont understand the time it takes to do stuff like this , and none of that is including and plating that had allready been done



:nicoderm:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts



damm .... that foo was freestylin :roflmao:


woulda been tight if you busted a beat for him ..... like the one you wus doing in tha elevator at tha hotel


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts



:roflmao:that made my night where the fuck was her goin with that platic fenensing in the middle of the night WOW


----------



## Skim

.TODD said:


> :roflmao:that made my night where the fuck was her goin with that platic fenensing in the middle of the night WOW


IT WAS A CHUNK OF A DOOR LOL, LIKKE THE DOOR FROM A NEW HOUSE


----------



## Mr Impala

good to finally meet you skim hope you had a great trip and didnt run into any more MC BUMS or get into any more LA crossifre!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> he told me 'fuck u *******' lol wtf


LMAO, he's a negative creep. I was waiting for him to hit the car with the board.


----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


> good to finally meet you skim hope you had a great trip and didnt run into any more MC BUMS or get into any more LA crossifre!


man brent it was good meeting u and no joke. we had a bad ass time, even with the shooting when we were in compton, it was all good. me and jason j seen a lot with our cars. i took over 400 pics of everything we did. im posting them in my club topic and still aint done.


----------



## Skim

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> LMAO, he's a negative creep. I was waiting for him to hit the car with the board.


he woulda been a dead creep.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> he woulda been a dead creep.


LMFAO.. It would have have made the news "Texan Male KILLS L.A. Bum over Low Rider..."


----------



## Lowridingmike

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> damm .... that foo was freestylin :roflmao:
> 
> 
> woulda been tight if you busted a beat for him ..... like the one you wus doing in tha elevator at tha hotel


Wowzers.


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> he woulda been a dead creep.


no doubt, you gave him a pass on the ******* comment...that alone would've got the rest of his teeth knocked out in Louisville.


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts


:roflmao:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts


:rofl::rofl::run: theres some crazy fuckers out here in NM


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

got it spotted in and then mounted the steering again to verify we had adiquit clearence 
























so then we preceeded to weld solid and grind 

















damn I never realized how close that was I saw this and went out and the steering stuff on mine and sure enough... hits thanks for posting this I wouldnt have noticed till it was too late. damn just when I thought I was about done with the frame too... 
thanks saved me a lot of headaches


----------



## rag61

the GRINCH said:


> got some more welding to do on the front cross member and plate and driveshaft area i installed to get rid of some pits but other than that its dang near done , finally after 15 flap disc grinding wheels 20 pounds of welding wire and 2 bottles of argon 2 grinders and 1 sawzall , we about ready for primmer lol
> PREACHERMAN and myself have over 140 hours in this frame just in modifications , we worked on it everyday last week 8 hours a day , both of us thats 80 hours there and so far 4 days this week at 8 hours each each day thats 64 more and i estimate another 16 min to have ready for color
> 
> most people dont understand the time it takes to do stuff like this , and none of that is including and plating that had allready been done


Right on David most don't understand they'll ask how much to build me a car like yours??? When I tell them I have over a 100k no labor so add labor and BAM 200k!!! great work bro!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

rag61 said:


> Right on David most don't understand they'll ask how much to build me a car like yours??? When I tell them I have over a 100k no labor so add labor and BAM 200k!!! great work bro!!!


yea it all adds up quick before you have time to slow down , i kinda ginxed myself after i posted what materials we have went through so far the next day i ran out of welding wire again , so i had to go buy another 10 lb spool of wire so we on 3 spools or 10 lb right now at 45 bucks a spool


----------



## 713ridaz

the GRINCH said:


> got some more welding to do on the front cross member and plate and driveshaft area i installed to get rid of some pits but other than that its dang near done , finally after 15 flap disc grinding wheels 20 pounds of welding wire and 2 bottles of argon 2 grinders and 1 sawzall , we about ready for primmer lol
> PREACHERMAN and myself have over 140 hours in this frame just in modifications , we worked on it everyday last week 8 hours a day , both of us thats 80 hours there and so far 4 days this week at 8 hours each each day thats 64 more and i estimate another 16 min to have ready for color
> 
> most people dont understand the time it takes to do stuff like this , and none of that is including and plating that had allready been done


,,,,,,,i heard of people putting 500 hours into a frame.....oh wee


----------



## Hoss805

the GRINCH said:


> after a little grinding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after more grinding of cross member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lied , and then there was this area , it wasnt cut out wide enough for the drive shaft to clear so chop chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after cutting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mounted a drive shaft in the location and now it will move freely this is 2 times more movement now



Looking Good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

big C said:


> Anybody got a dooby wtf this guys got some serious anger issues lmao


POSTER CHILD FOR CRACK USE


----------



## the GRINCH

page 888 , dang thats alot of pics


----------



## Zoom

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> page 888 , dang thats alot of pics


I know you got more too lol


----------



## Skim

convertible top repair fail


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:inout:


----------



## 20 Minutes

Skim said:


> convertible top repair fail


Jokes on YOU! That's a SUNROOF! :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looking good skim!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> convertible top repair fail


thats not a repair that dudes 7'5 and needed a little extra head room


----------



## Skim

i thought u was gonna comment on that Roscoe's chicken & waffles menu in the reflection.


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> man brent it was good meeting u and no joke. we had a bad ass time, even with the shooting when we were in compton, it was all good. me and jason j seen a lot with our cars. i took over 400 pics of everything we did. im posting them in my club topic and still aint done.


nice meeting you to skim, your a cool ass dude


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> i thought u was gonna comment on that Roscoe's chicken & waffles menu in the reflection.


 damn i didnt notice you had a cock on your dash


----------



## BigVics58

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn i didnt notice you had a cock on your dash


:roflmao::burn:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn i didnt notice you had a cock on your dash


that's my cock!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

the GRINCH said:


> got some more welding to do on the front cross member and plate and driveshaft area i installed to get rid of some pits but other than that its dang near done , finally after 15 flap disc grinding wheels 20 pounds of welding wire and 2 bottles of argon 2 grinders and 1 sawzall , we about ready for primmer lol
> PREACHERMAN and myself have over 140 hours in this frame just in modifications , we worked on it everyday last week 8 hours a day , both of us thats 80 hours there and so far 4 days this week at 8 hours each each day thats 64 more and i estimate another 16 min to have ready for color
> 
> most people dont understand the time it takes to do stuff like this , and none of that is including and plating that had allready been done


Well said and thats because you got a fully wrapped frame allready molded to begin with.We tell folks 2500 for a frame wrap and 500 more to mold and they bitch,hell they have no idea.Nice work bro.


----------



## KERRBSS

Suburban Swingin said:


> Well said and thats because you got a fully wrapped frame allready molded to begin with.We tell folks 2500 for a frame wrap and 500 more to mold and they bitch,hell they have no idea.Nice work bro.


It's not that bad wrapping a frame. Your not reinventing the wheel. I've done a frame, wrapped and molded. It's not as bad as its made out to sound. There's nothing special about adding a plate of metal to a frame and welding. There's nothing to it, but to do it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

SIX1RAG said:


> It's not that bad wrapping a frame. Your not reinventing the wheel. I've done a frame, wrapped and molded. It's not as bad as its made out to sound. There's nothing special about adding a plate of metal to a frame and welding. There's nothing to it, but to do it.


Didn't say is was that hard,but it takes alot of time and materials to do it right.look at the hours and materials he used just to to close off the bodymounts and smooth some areas.I'm just saying people freak out when you say 2500 but really you don't make shit if you figure all the hours and material used.And you've done 1 well ya that would be easy,doing several and trying to make alittle money at it isn't as easy.


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> It's not that bad wrapping a frame. Your not reinventing the wheel. I've done a frame, wrapped and molded. It's not as bad as its made out to sound. There's nothing special about adding a plate of metal to a frame and welding. There's nothing to it, but to do it.


i agree with you here but not everyone comprehends that concept , this frame for example , had a few issues 
1 the very rear mount was still factory height , the next 2 forward had 1/4 plate on top of factory mount , the next 2 was removed when wrapped and installed again height was correct but bolt holes had to be modified to get it to work , the next one forward was factory height 
2 driveshaft cut out wasnt wide enough , how hard is it to install a driveshaft and make sure you have clearance
3 the tie rods hit the crossmember when turn the wheels 
that was some of the issues we found before we started making it cleaner 

i have 2 more frames at the shop built by reputible shops that have some of the same issues as listed above and more , example 
1 of them the front frame horns was capped over and there is NO way to bolt the front bumper to the frame and NO way to bolt the radiator support to the frame 
and the mounts are the same way as SKIMS frame 
the next one has 1/4 plate welded completly over the upper control arm bolt holes , half of the mounts have 1/4 plate the rest are factory height , 
both front cross members are to thick and tie rods hit it , 

so i have 3 different frames at the shop by 3 different people and these shops wrap frames regulary and havent figured it out yet that someone has to put it together 
wrapping it is not the issue , its making everything work again that people havnt figured out yet


----------



## westsidehydros

SIX1RAG said:


> It's not that bad wrapping a frame. Your not reinventing the wheel. I've done a frame, wrapped and molded. It's not as bad as its made out to sound. There's nothing special about adding a plate of metal to a frame and welding. There's nothing to it, but to do it.


Doing a front crossmember in one peice from steering arm to idler arm is not just "adding a plate of metal to a frame and welding"


----------



## westsidehydros

just to throw this out there...

but for the impalas that are allready wrapped up and the tie rods are hitting frame, its much easier to just straightin the centerlink and they'll have plenty of room. that way you dont have to cut into an allready done frame.


----------



## the GRINCH

back to the topic


----------



## the GRINCH

started working on the brake system , getting it mocked up and roughed in. started with a pilot hole 








then moved up to the correct size hole for the outside of the frame








got the inside hole drilled








test fitting the through pipe








cut to size


----------



## Mr Gee

Good sht David!


----------



## the GRINCH

welded up ready to grind








outside view








getting the other side ready 








welded up 








other side exterior view








bodyworked








i pulled a few hot rod tricks on the brake lines so it appears they just dissappear into the frame instead of having the ugly bracket just hanging out on the frame


----------



## dunk420

the GRINCH said:


> welded up ready to grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting the other side ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welded up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side exterior view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodyworked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pulled a few hot rod tricks on the brake lines so it appears they just dissappear into the frame instead of having the ugly bracket just hanging out on the frame


VEGAS HERE WE COME!! THEY SHOULD JUST PREPARE THE BEST OF SHOW TROPHY FOR U ALL READY TONY!!!


----------



## DannyG.

Very cool! .....skim will be rollin soon!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

so i got the chrome 4 wheel disc proportioning valve today








this is some of that LA chrome , LAWNDALE AREA 








welded the rear bracket on the cross bar for the brake line
















mounted the valve


----------



## the GRINCH

few misc pics , its getting primmed in the morning 
























about forgot about this area , it was recessed for the factory mechanical fuel pump , being that we are running a fuel injection no need to leave it there so it got capped over 
















here is before pic


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> i agree with you here but not everyone comprehends that concept , this frame for example , had a few issues
> 1 the very rear mount was still factory height , the next 2 forward had 1/4 plate on top of factory mount , the next 2 was removed when wrapped and installed again height was correct but bolt holes had to be modified to get it to work , the next one forward was factory height
> 2 driveshaft cut out wasnt wide enough , how hard is it to install a driveshaft and make sure you have clearance
> 3 the tie rods hit the crossmember when turn the wheels
> that was some of the issues we found before we started making it cleaner
> 
> i have 2 more frames at the shop built by reputible shops that have some of the same issues as listed above and more , example
> 1 of them the front frame horns was capped over and there is NO way to bolt the front bumper to the frame and NO way to bolt the radiator support to the frame
> and the mounts are the same way as SKIMS frame
> the next one has 1/4 plate welded completly over the upper control arm bolt holes , half of the mounts have 1/4 plate the rest are factory height ,
> both front cross members are to thick and tie rods hit it ,
> 
> so i have 3 different frames at the shop by 3 different people and these shops wrap frames regulary and havent figured it out yet that someone has to put it together
> wrapping it is not the issue , its making everything work again that people havnt figured out yet


Lol I never said they all know what there doing! Lol


----------



## N.O.Bricks

yall boys beastin over there:drama:


----------



## TKeeby79

Nice Job Dave, looking good. Keep up the great work! Skim she will be ready in NO time...


----------



## Skim

damn them recessed brake like ports are bad ass. Keep up the good work Dave, Jeremy!


----------



## king debo

Well deserved, you've came a long way Skim..I've seen every page of this build, and I'm impressed that you kept pushin through everything you've been through with "Hell Bent".. Rhetorical Question is? Which car are you going to roll more when this is done? White Trash or Hell Bent..Calling first dibs on White Trash..:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

the GRINCH said:


> i agree with you here but not everyone comprehends that concept , this frame for example , had a few issues 1 the very rear mount was still factory height , the next 2 forward had 1/4 plate on top of factory mount , the next 2 was removed when wrapped and installed again height was correct but bolt holes had to be modified to get it to work , the next one forward was factory height 2 driveshaft cut out wasnt wide enough , how hard is it to install a driveshaft and make sure you have clearance3 the tie rods hit the crossmember when turn the wheels that was some of the issues we found before we started making it cleaner i have 2 more frames at the shop built by reputible shops that have some of the same issues as listed above and more , example 1 of them the front frame horns was capped over and there is NO way to bolt the front bumper to the frame and NO way to bolt the radiator support to the frame and the mounts are the same way as SKIMS frame the next one has 1/4 plate welded completly over the upper control arm bolt holes , half of the mounts have 1/4 plate the rest are factory height , both front cross members are to thick and tie rods hit it , so i have 3 different frames at the shop by 3 different people and these shops wrap frames regulary and havent figured it out yet that someone has to put it together wrapping it is not the issue , its making everything work again that people havnt figured out yet


yeah we have had to fix alot of frames from other shops also, some after they were allready painted.What shops are you talking about?let the people know.But dude saying it's easy is trippin.hell just look at the hours and supplies you got in this one minus wrapping and molding the whole frame.Thats all i was saying.


----------



## califas

looking good homie


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> few misc pics , its getting primmed in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about forgot about this area , it was recessed for the factory mechanical fuel pump , being that we are running a fuel injection no need to leave it there so it got capped over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is before pic


Awesome work Dave & Jeremy! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> i agree with you here but not everyone comprehends that concept , this frame for example , had a few issues
> 1 the very rear mount was still factory height , the next 2 forward had 1/4 plate on top of factory mount , the next 2 was removed when wrapped and installed again height was correct but bolt holes had to be modified to get it to work , the next one forward was factory height
> 2 driveshaft cut out wasnt wide enough , how hard is it to install a driveshaft and make sure you have clearance
> 3 the tie rods hit the crossmember when turn the wheels
> that was some of the issues we found before we started making it cleaner
> 
> i have 2 more frames at the shop built by reputible shops that have some of the same issues as listed above and more , example
> 1 of them the front frame horns was capped over and there is NO way to bolt the front bumper to the frame and NO way to bolt the radiator support to the frame
> and the mounts are the same way as SKIMS frame
> the next one has 1/4 plate welded completly over the upper control arm bolt holes , half of the mounts have 1/4 plate the rest are factory height ,
> both front cross members are to thick and tie rods hit it ,
> 
> so i have 3 different frames at the shop by 3 different people and these shops wrap frames regulary and *havent figured it out yet that someone has to put it together
> wrapping it is not the issue , its making everything work again *that people havnt figured out yet



Amen :angel:


----------



## Skim

king debo said:


> Well deserved, you've came a long way Skim..I've seen every page of this build, and I'm impressed that you kept pushin through everything you've been through with "Hell Bent".. Rhetorical Question is? Which car are you going to roll more when this is done? White Trash or Hell Bent..Calling first dibs on White Trash..:biggrin:


thanks man honestly idk. i love rolling the 4 though!


----------



## regal ryda

I'm rollin Hell Bent....I earned it


----------



## the GRINCH

so we put in a little more today , 
































you can get a better idea what its gonna look like now that its all one color


----------



## the GRINCH

in the next pics you can see what i was trying to achieve with the flow of things ,


----------



## Venom62

Beautiful Work Dave!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

damn


----------



## rag61

Oooohhh weeeeee!!!!


----------



## Tage

Me Likes!!!! Very nice!


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam!! Dave you actin a Foo! Them NC boys are getting busy!


----------



## DannyG.

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam!! Dave you actin a Foo! Them NC boys are getting busy!


:werd:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:run:


----------



## king debo

All the modifications were definately worth it! :uh::yes:


----------



## razor

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Amen :angel:


Fucking exactly !!! One more to add to that, lower control arm cross shaft not being able to bolt up cause there's to much extra metal on the front cross member, it's a tight corner when you properly plate everywhere, oh and the rear peace that links frame to frame rail right behind the trunk pan, some guys beef it up so much the pan gets mangled trying to put the body back on, and also have problems bolting rear bumper on to! I've seen it to many times..Nice build boss.


----------



## the GRINCH

Paint coming in a few days


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

oh good lawd!!


----------



## Sunny Side 75

ILLMATIC!!


----------



## drasticbean

Did someone say paint ..!!!!


----------



## Skim

razor said:


> Fucking exactly !!! One more to add to that, lower control arm cross shaft not being able to bolt up cause there's to much extra metal on the front cross member, it's a tight corner when you properly plate everywhere, oh and the rear peace that links frame to frame rail right behind the trunk pan, some guys beef it up so much the pan gets mangled trying to put the body back on, and also have problems bolting rear bumper on to! I've seen it to many times..Nice build boss.


yep.ive seen that happen when its someone who can wrap a frame well but they are not familiar with impalas.


----------



## dunk420

sickest frame ive ever seen:worship:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

razor said:


> Fucking exactly !!! One more to add to that, lower control arm cross shaft not being able to bolt up cause there's to much extra metal on the front cross member, it's a tight corner when you properly plate everywhere, oh and the rear peace that links frame to frame rail right behind the trunk pan, some guys beef it up so much the pan gets mangled trying to put the body back on, and also have problems bolting rear bumper on to! I've seen it to many times..Nice build boss.



YUP! thats the problem i just ran into on a frame I have, fukn sucks...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> in the next pics you can see what i was trying to achieve with the flow of things ,



Nice Work!!!!!


----------



## Skim

paint and patterns soon :shocked:


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> paint and patterns soon :shocked:


Cant wait to see what Kandy & Chrome lays down on HELL BENT :drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Cant wait to see what Kandy & Chrome lays down on HELL BENT :drama:


well damn , the GRINCH dont get any credit for laying down any primmer or paint


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> well damn , the GRINCH dont get any credit for laying down any primmer or paint


lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

Skim said:


> paint and patterns soon :shocked:



Going with the same green Skimbo?


----------



## Skim

naw, new approach this time.


----------



## the GRINCH

hotstuff5964 said:


> Going with the same green Skimbo?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> well damn , the GRINCH dont get any credit for laying down any primmer or paint


Go back one page and I gave you and PREACHERMAN the :thumbsup:. You know you my favorite White Boy!


----------



## FiveNine619

Best topic on layitlow!!!! hands down!!!!


----------



## preacherman

TKeeby79 said:


> Go back one page and I gave you and PREACHERMAN the :thumbsup:. You know you my favorite White Boy!


I hope you talk'n bout the Grinch! He German....i'm more Cherokee than white boy! (you should see me wit a sun tan...LOL! I KId.


----------



## Groc006

Awesome work fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

got the frame blocked and few little areas fixed that wasnt seen before , gonna run all the stainless brake lines tomorrow and drill and tap the bolt holes for the stainless clamps then its time for prime for paint


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> got the frame blocked and few little areas fixed that wasnt seen before , gonna run all the stainless brake lines tomorrow and drill and tap the bolt holes for the stainless clamps then its time for prime for paint



:shocked: OH SHIT!!!!  You guys are moving!


----------



## OKJessie

:nicoderm:


----------



## 20 Minutes

the GRINCH said:


> got the frame blocked and few little areas fixed that wasnt seen before , gonna run all the stainless brake lines tomorrow and drill and tap the bolt holes for the stainless clamps then its time for prime for paint


:drama:


----------



## vouges17

Skim said:


> paint and patterns soon :shocked:


:thumbsup:


the GRINCH said:


> well damn , the GRINCH dont get any credit for laying down any primmer or paint


good shit Grinch the primer looks great



Skim said:


> naw, new approach this time.


:x:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

so we sprayed guide coat on the frame and started blocking it to find any imperfections , had to pull a little glaze putty in a few spots that wasnt seen before


----------



## the GRINCH

i have thought this area looked like it was out of place since we started doing mods to the frame 








so after trying to get some springs and dimensions which didnt happen i took matters into my own hands and got the biggest spring , so now new mods will be done , the car will be a simple set up meaning up and down , i dont ever see it doing a 3 wheel so there should be little to no movement from the spring 
















so these mods will be done before final prime


----------



## the GRINCH

more blocked pics


----------



## the GRINCH

started and finished running the stainless brake lines and got everything mocked up now , so after my next 2 mods to the frame its time for final prime


----------



## the GRINCH

got the mounting clamps to secure the lines 








started running the rear , crossing over the trans mounting area


----------



## the GRINCH

ran it inside the tunnel in a factory hole








another view








the rear wishbone area , went over it as well so no innerference of moving components








got the rear formed but didnt put any mounting clamps on it due to i destroyed 3 taps gotta pick up another one


----------



## the GRINCH

old wishbone 
















new mods to wishbone 








molding both sides and send to get more KRUM CHROME


----------



## the GRINCH

if anyone cant remember , the impala x-frames the brake lines went in front of the cross member and also ran from the front to the back on the passenger side , i made the decision to run it on the backside of the cross member , and mount the proportioning valve on the drivers side frame rail . so that i could run the rear brake line down the drivers side frame rail where in my oppinion turned out alot cleaner and less materials


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> if anyone cant remember , the impala x-frames the brake lines went in front of the cross member and also ran from the front to the back on the passenger side , i made the decision to run it on the backside of the cross member , and mount the proportioning valve on the drivers side frame rail . so that i could run the rear brake line down the drivers side frame rail where in my oppinion turned out alot cleaner and less materials


those brake lines look great Dave! You gotta hook my joint up like that ... Great work!


----------



## TKeeby79

DAVE nothing else but :worship:.......


----------



## Skim

heres the custom trunk hinges and covers david built. They are now chromed and headed back to North Carolina.


----------



## DannyG.

Damn D., you guys are putting in work....Its looking awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG.

Tage said:


> those brake lines look great Dave! You gotta hook my joint up like that ... Great work!


:werd:


----------



## regal ryda

Nice work guys, see yall in a few months errbody stay up :wave::machinegun:


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> heres the custom trunk hinges and covers david built. They are now chromed and headed back to North Carolina.


Dam those were nice when Dave built them but now they even nicer! Shit....


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> got the mounting clamps to secure the lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started running the rear , crossing over the trans mounting area


nice!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Getting down...cant wait to see this car put together.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt for Hell Bent!!!


----------



## drasticbean

keep up the GRRRREAT WORK....


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the GRINCH said:


> so we sprayed guide coat on the frame and started blocking it to find any imperfections , had to pull a little glaze putty in a few spots that wasnt seen before



so now it went from crispy to extra crispy uffin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

noticed you guys use a lot of flap grinding discs there is some new ones at home depot that wrap around onto the back a little so the outer edge is rounded


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> old wishbone
> 
> 
> new mods to wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molding both sides and send to get more KRUM CHROME


why not box it in?


----------



## the GRINCH

Coca Pearl said:


> why not box it in?


it has to be cut out like that on this one to clear the yoke , it was already built we just plated over the other side and closed it in and basically reinforced it a little more , there was nothing wrong with it the way it was other than had the plate on one side its just more uniform now


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Maybe I should come and visit


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> it has to be cut out like that on this one to clear the yoke , it was already built we just plated over the other side and closed it in and basically reinforced it a little more , there was nothing wrong with it the way it was other than had the plate on one side its just more uniform now


i think he meant close up the slot now that its two pieces of metal now.


----------



## leg46y

Skim said:


> i think he meant close up the slot now that its two pieces of metal now.


:yes:


----------



## JOHNER

Damn skim you must be extatic!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Coca Pearl said:


> why not box it in?





Skim said:


> i think he meant close up the slot now that its two pieces of metal now.


yea we closed up the slot and smoothed it out both sides


----------



## westsidehydros

Id test fit those upper a arms on the frame first before paint n chrome...

dont want anyone callin you out on fitment issues...

:no:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62

the GRINCH said:


>


Dave, Did yall mock the motor and trans up in the frame yet? Also which transmission mount is SKim planning on using for the LS3 conversion. I know i had a lil bit of clearance issues with my LS2 on my stock frame with the oil pan, which i still needed to massage the top of the crossmember about 1/4" (using S&P engine and trans mount). Also, had some slight clearance issues with my 4l70E transmission with the trans tunnel. I'm assuming it was because the 4l70e may be larger than the 4l60e trans (not 100% sure) just going off my install.

Im sure you are already on it thou. Keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## Skim

the 4l70e has a larger casing than the 60


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Venom62

Skim said:


> the 4l70e has a larger casing than the 60


Yeah I figured it was, what's up with u Skim. I know u can't wait to ride this on las Vegas blvd!!


----------



## Skim

when the time is right


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> when the time is right


you gonna post up them sneak peak pics i sent you


----------



## Mr Gee

Venom62 said:


> Yeah I figured it was, what's up with u Skim. I know u can't wait to ride this on las Vegas blvd!!


Vegas baby!


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> you gonna post up them sneak peak pics i sent you


i didnt get no pics nicca


----------



## Skim

oh the frame caps my bad, post them im posting from on my phone


----------



## the GRINCH

Will post them tomorrow after I finish the other 4 mods


----------



## regal ryda

Looking good


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Will post them tomorrow after I finish the other 4 mods


text me the pics


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> Will post them tomorrow after I finish the other 4 mods


hno::run:


----------



## the GRINCH

ShakeRoks said:


> hno::run:


Whats going on Daniel


----------



## drasticbean

Pics


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Pics





the GRINCH said:


> Will post them tomorrow after I finish the other 4 mods


come on BEAN you know i work till 7 or 8 most days and you gonna come in here at 6 wanting to know where the pics at lol


----------



## the GRINCH

here some pics where i left off 
























all closed in ready to polish a bit then ship for rechrome


----------



## the GRINCH

so here was one of the things i been wanting to do something about since we started the frame mods it has stuck out bad since everything else is cleaned up 








so here is my remedy 








































after a little bodywork 
















and waaaaa laaaaa , the result


----------



## the GRINCH

and then there was this area , again after every square inch of the frame had mods i just couldnt leave the last and only other bolt exposed so here is the before 








during
































and end result 
















and the other side made as well


----------



## the GRINCH

and of coarse i couldnt leave well enough alone , so i did a few more things to the frame 
























so i welded the bumper bolt nuts in the frame 








after continuing the curve theme


----------



## the GRINCH

after i did the top side i mounted it back to the rotisery and rotated over so i could finish the bottom 








here is the answer to how to access the radiator support bolts , same as the body bolts 
















the flat area is to index the plugs so that they will only install one way and keep them stable so that when its patterned they all align


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN LOOKIN FUCKIN GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

so after we had everything where we wanted it we finished grinding it all 








then it was time for body work


----------



## DJ63

:shocked:


----------



## the GRINCH

so with the mods now done to the frame i just couldnt put a plane jane transmission cross member in it , so here is the modified version , i erased the before pic without knowing so here is the modified version 
















again i forgot to take the finished product , its on its way to KRUM so SKIM can take a pic when he gets it


----------



## the GRINCH

and here is your caddy arms SKIM i sent them along with the KRUM KROME parts i need done for hell bent


----------



## the GRINCH

next up on the agenda 
















































CHEVROLET didnt make factory parts pattern friendly , so tha GRINCH and PREACHERMAN did


----------



## the GRINCH

also i picked up all the bolts for the front end in stainless button head yesterday just got to sit down and polish them shouldnt take long though there is only 150 bolts lol


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> come on BEAN you know i work till 7 or 8 most days and you gonna come in here at 6 wanting to know where the pics at lol


If had the iPhone you can take the pic and post it right up


----------



## rivman

SKIM,

YOU REALLY GONNA PUT A CAR ON THIS FRAME????


----------



## Tage

The frame is coming out sick Dave! Great job!


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> If had the iPhone you can take the pic and post it right up


If I was a baller like you I probably would have a eye phone


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> If I was a baller like you I probably would have a eye phone


Hahahahahahaaaa


----------



## DannyG.

WOW This is looking great...nice work!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Looking good Hess an Jeremy


----------



## Skim

looking good guys!


----------



## AMB1800

damn long time i wasn't on here, had to go back like 15 pages  its common along nicely, realy badass work!!!!!!!  you gonna be killin' it skim


----------



## the GRINCH

AMB1800 said:


> damn long time i wasn't on here, had to go back like 15 pages  its common along nicely, realy badass work!!!!!!!  you gonna be killin' it skim


crazy thing is I know for a fact it will be on the streets smashing whitewalls. Big M style all the way


----------



## AMB1800

yup yup, gonna be hard to choose though between those rags he has  but thats how it has to be! show car on the streetz


----------



## JOHNER

SOB! THAT FRAME IS SICK!!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> Whats going on Daniel


Not much man, just enjoying the build up! I can't wait to see the painted parts. You and your crew are doing some badass work!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

werd


----------



## Groc006

the GRINCH said:


> and here is your caddy arms SKIM i sent them along with the KRUM KROME parts i need done for hell bent



Any particular reason to use Caddi Arms?


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Any particular reason to use Caddi Arms?


yea....hes got a caddy....lol :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

Lmao....


----------



## the GRINCH

Groc006 said:


> Any particular reason to use Caddi Arms?


They are for his 90d caddy


----------



## dunk420

drasticbean said:


> If had the iPhone you can take the pic and post it right up


I got a 3g I phone but can't figure out how to upload! How u do it!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Frame is looking sic :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the GRINCH said:


> come on BEAN you know i work till 7 or 8 most days and you gonna come in here at 6 wanting to know where the pics at lol


c'mon now u cant blame the man


----------



## the GRINCH

so where we left off 








here is an area that has had me stumped for a minute , then today i was talking to PREACHERMAN and 30 seconds later he came up with the most simple modification yet lol i guess i was trying to look to in detail and over looked the simplicity of a resolution ( to many paint fumes )
























so after cutting the lip off this is what we have left and this had to be there for the caps i made in order for them to function properly


----------



## the GRINCH

the answer to the last untouched item on the frame , going back to basic 








so then it was to scuff the frame again and get it cleaned for final primmer 








































































the new helper at the shop


----------



## the GRINCH

and now the last prime for paint , i mean it this time lol , i have done every mod that i think will look decent on this frame without 100% redoing everything








































































i about forgot the frame had chrome on it allready lol


----------



## the GRINCH

and in the mean time while PREACHERMAN was welding up some control arms i started smoothing a few things for that KRUM CHROME


----------



## 20 Minutes

:run:


----------



## Skim

its finna be on now lol


----------



## Mr. Andrew

:drama:


----------



## DannyG.

:wow::worship:


----------



## sand1

the GRINCH said:


> and in the mean time while PREACHERMAN was welding up some control arms i started smoothing a few things for that KRUM CHROME


dam grinch is a polisher too??


----------



## sand1

frame looks nice azz fukkk too


----------



## prohopper8

west coast ridaz said:


> same spot


Nice ride homie ..ttt


----------



## the GRINCH

sand1 said:


> dam grinch is a polisher too??


i was just getting it smooth in those pics taking away the rough castings and unwanted ridges , but yea we try to be versitile


sand1 said:


> frame looks nice azz fukkk too


thanks , gonna have color next week


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

wow, what kind of primer is that? looks really thick. frame looks awesome keep up the top notch work.


----------



## the GRINCH

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> wow, what kind of primer is that? looks really thick. frame looks awesome keep up the top notch work.


we use a primer called QUICK FILL its a polyester primer . its just like SLICKSAND except the QUICK FILL is a direct to metal primer where slicksand is not , it runs 90-100 per gallon and had to be sprayed with a 2.3 tip unless you thin it , the frame has had 2 gallons sprayed on it and the body i think had 6 gallons on it , sounds like alot but if you prime 2 doors and a hood with 2 coats you will spray 2 quarts cause its so thick
we normally go through 2-3 gallons a week depending on what we do those weeks


----------



## TROUBLESOME

The frame does look sick!!! I have a question though about the mounts for the wishbone....are the holes taped so the bolt thread threw the hyme joint right into the frame???


----------



## the GRINCH

TROUBLESOME said:


> The frame does look sick!!! I have a question though about the mounts for the wishbone....are the holes taped so the bolt thread threw the hyme joint right into the frame???


actually whats going on there is this , when SKIM set the frame up for the wish bone he welded the mounts into the frame , what we did was made a cap that cleaned it up so the mounts he made are still there and in same working order as before , but yes the bolt goes through the eye in the joint and threads into the frame in inserted mounting points


----------



## BigVics58

Wooow, frame is nice


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:fool2:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

LOOKING GOOD DAVID, THE FRAME IS SICK......PABLO IS GONNA HAVE A FIELD DAY.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

the GRINCH said:


> actually whats going on there is this , when SKIM set the frame up for the wish bone he welded the mounts into the frame , what we did was made a cap that cleaned it up so the mounts he made are still there and in same working order as before , but yes the bolt goes through the eye in the joint and threads into the frame in inserted mounting points


OK....I WAS JUST MAKIN SURE I WASNT GOIN CRAZY....LOL...CLEAN IDEA FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Skim

good job!


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> good job!


X61 this car is n the right hands!!!


----------



## Lyfaluxury

WOW...this thing is gonna be sik as hell...can't wait to see the rest of the build!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

BADASS WORK !! LOOKIN GOOD !!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Lyfaluxury said:


> WOW...this thing is gonna be sik as hell...can't wait to see the rest of the build!


LOL you mean 897 pages is not enough :roflmao:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> and now the last prime for paint , i mean it this time lol , i have done every mod that i think will look decent on this frame without 100% redoing everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i about forgot the frame had chrome on it allready lol


:worship:


----------



## drasticbean

Nice!!!!!!!!!
I'm lovin it


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!
> I'm lovin it


Bean sorry to disappoint but this is a build topic not freaking McDonald's Bish

Lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Jk bean dont get upset


----------



## USF '63

Nice......


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Dam that frame is nice makes mine look shitty n I thought mine was bad ass till I saw ur thanks for fuckin my head up


----------



## Sunny Side 75

"like a womans butttt"


----------



## Skim

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Dam that frame is nice makes mine look shitty n I thought mine was bad ass till I saw ur thanks for fuckin my head up


:shocked:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the GRINCH said:


> and in the mean time while PREACHERMAN was welding up some control arms i started smoothing a few things for that KRUM CHROME


wait, is that a manual trans bellhousing?


----------



## the GRINCH

Auto . 4 L60E . Updated version of 700r4


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn 4l60's are for hummers lol


----------



## sand1

the GRINCH said:


> Auto . 4 L60E . Updated version of 700r4


 i believe 4l60 are 350 with od and 4l80 is a 400 with od


----------



## Skim

HARDLUCK88 said:


> damn 4l60's are for hummers lol


u mean the 4L 80


----------



## the GRINCH

sand1 said:


> i believe 4l60 are 350 with od and 4l80 is a 400 with od


no , the 4L60e is updated version of 700r4 all the internals is almost identical to a 700 , chevrolet used the 4L60e in all rear wheel drive aplications except the vehicles that was ordered with the HD package or 2500 and up series , and they have the 4L80e witch is a stronger trans and has alot of simularities as the 400 , 
there are a few differences and easy ways to tell them apart 
4L60e has one speed sensor and the tail shaft looks normal and trans pan looks square 
4L80e has and input speed sensor and output speed sensor , tail shaft is stumpy and pan is more of a rectangle with a bump in it 

4L80e gives more problems , the bushing in the front pump at the convertor wears out and will not shift due to input speed sensor and output speed sensor are different readings there for causing it to slip and have brass from the bushing loged in the valve body and causing a p1870 transmission component slipping code and a no shift code 

the 4L60 e about the only problems they give is the sun shell and drive gear is pressed together and the shell will slip and spin on the drive gear , when that happens if caught in time ,( trust me you will hear it ) all you have to replace is the sunshell if not caught metal will get into the planetarys and cause them to chew the teath off , as far as major malfunctions thats about it , it will also set a p1870 transmission component slipping code but 9 out of 10 times its just the tcc valve sticking in the valve body , remove the solenoid and valve and clean with emory cloth and problem solved 


when i worked for chevrolet i was the DURAMAX and TRANSMISSION tech , so no none of this is copied and pasted from anywhere lol


----------



## the GRINCH

so here is some before pics of the latest modifications done to this ride 
































i decided to get rid of the wiring harness indention to clean the inner fenders up so i split them in the middle and dollied them to shape and rewelded it all


----------



## the GRINCH

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































this side got the same treatment but i forgot to take pics was in a zone and didnt think of it lol


----------



## the GRINCH

was also looking at the radiator support and knew there was something else i could do , after all , with everything that has been done it just wasnt fair to the radiator support not to get any more attention lol
this is what the factory 61 support looks like where it meets the fenders 
























and then here is my version


----------



## the GRINCH

seems SKIM and I have the same problems 
























caught 2 within 10 minutes on the back deck


----------



## 20 Minutes

the GRINCH said:


> no , the 4L60e is updated version of 700r4 all the internals is almost identical to a 700 , chevrolet used the 4L60e in all rear wheel drive aplications except the vehicles that was ordered with the HD package or 2500 and up series , and they have the 4L80e witch is a stronger trans and has alot of simularities as the 400 ,
> there are a few differences and easy ways to tell them apart
> 4L60e has one speed sensor and the tail shaft looks normal and trans pan looks square
> 4L80e has and input speed sensor and output speed sensor , tail shaft is stumpy and pan is more of a rectangle with a bump in it
> 
> 4L80e gives more problems , the bushing in the front pump at the convertor wears out and will not shift due to input speed sensor and output speed sensor are different readings there for causing it to slip and have brass from the bushing loged in the valve body and causing a p1870 transmission component slipping code and a no shift code
> 
> the 4L60 e about the only problems they give is the sun shell and drive gear is pressed together and the shell will slip and spin on the drive gear , when that happens if caught in time ,( trust me you will hear it ) all you have to replace is the sunshell if not caught metal will get into the planetarys and cause them to chew the teath off , as far as major malfunctions thats about it , it will also set a p1870 transmission component slipping code but 9 out of 10 times its just the tcc valve sticking in the valve body , remove the solenoid and valve and clean with emory cloth and problem solved
> 
> 
> when i worked for chevrolet i was the DURAMAX and TRANSMISSION tech , so no none of this is copied and pasted from anywhere lol


You just think your somethin don't ya


----------



## the GRINCH

my dumb dogs was watching me work today , the english got tired and layed down then the boxer just sat on top of the english for 5 min


----------



## the GRINCH

20 Minutes said:


> You just think your somethin don't ya


haha na , I just know more than people think i do , i learned working on comission at the dealerships , the less you let them know the more you get paid 
but my problem was that when they entered my employee number in the computer they realized I was GM master certified so i got all the SHIT work


----------



## elcoshiloco

the GRINCH said:


> haha na , I just know more than people think i do , i learned working on comission at the dealerships , the less you let them know the more you get paid
> but my problem was that when they entered my employee number in the computer they realized I was GM master certified so* i got all the SHIT work*


warrantyowned. The guys that make most money at the dealership are the brake/suspension knuckledraggers and the wallet flushing queens. Doesn't pay to be a Master Tech anywhere. Same story where I work.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA

the GRINCH said:


> haha na , I just know more than people think i do , i learned working on comission at the dealerships , the less you let them know the more you get paid
> but my problem was that when they entered my employee number in the computer they realized I was GM master certified so i got all the SHIT work





elcoshiloco said:


> warrantyowned. The guys that make most money at the dealership are the brake/suspension knuckledraggers and the wallet flushing queens. Doesn't pay to be a Master Tech anywhere. Same story where I work.




DAYS OF MASTER TECHNICIANS MAKING A GOOD HONEST LIVING ARE OVER. MANAGEMENT HAS SEEN TO THAT.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

SUNNY D ANYONE:dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH

westtexasshotcalla said:


> View attachment 429678
> SUNNY D ANYONE:dunno:


whats the number


----------



## regal ryda

westtexasshotcalla said:


> View attachment 429678
> SUNNY D ANYONE:dunno:


price


----------



## MR.59

REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA said:


> DAYS OF MASTER TECHNICIANS MAKING A GOOD HONEST LIVING ARE OVER. MANAGEMENT HAS SEEN TO THAT.


it`s all due to double ticking the big jobs, you see the lower ticket the real ticket is in the main office
i worked GM stores since i was 15, and worked alot of different jobs in the stores, so i know all the dirty secrects, thats why if you worked in a old family owned store you made more money, till gm sends in a team to disect the store and find faults in the profit centers. i i was on a few teams for GM , but they said they needed to help bring older stores upto date,,,,,,,,,the real story was to rob the guys of there pay. so i stopped after i got the truth,,,,,,, then i was let go cause i knew too much.


----------



## Tage

westtexasshotcalla said:


> View attachment 429678
> SUNNY D ANYONE:dunno:


Dave is that your old 64?


----------



## Skim

Tage said:


> Dave is that your old 64?


yep thats sunny delight in its current state here in texas.


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> yep thats sunny delight in its current state here in texas.


Dam... they tore the car up a bit. The body still looks to be in good shape. You should save her Dave...


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Dam... they tore the car up a bit. The body still looks to be in good shape. You should save her Dave...


I want to . Odd thing about that car. When i sold it I bought 2 things with the money. 1 the land where my shop is and2 white trash . That car got me where I am today . Would love to get it back . That was the first impala I ever fixed . I have learned slot since . That was actually the first car I ever painted as well 64


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> price


Why you trying to 64 block a cracka


----------



## the GRINCH

The frame for hell bent is getting water sanded as we speak . May have some color today


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


the GRINCH said:


> The frame for hell bent is getting water sanded as we speak . May have some color today


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

the GRINCH said:


> I want to . Odd thing about that car. When i sold it I bought 2 things with the money. 1 the land where my shop is and2 white trash . That car got me where I am today . Would love to get it back . That was the first impala I ever fixed . I have learned slot since . That was actually the first car I ever painted as well 64


DAMN IT'S ALL HAND IN HAND


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> Why you trying to 64 block a cracka



LOL...It would be cool to get that back!


----------



## low4ever

Hella nice work Grinch. I know Skim is somewhere cheesing like a mufucka


----------



## Austin Ace

:shh:


DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> LOOKING GOOD DAVID, THE FRAME IS SICK......PABLO IS GONNA HAVE A FIELD DAY.


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> The frame for hell bent is getting water sanded as we speak . May have some color today


ooh wee


----------



## Skim

low4ever said:


> Hella nice work Grinch. I know Skim is somewhere cheesing like a mufucka


lol at work on smile status


----------



## low4ever

lol, you a fool


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> I want to . Odd thing about that car. When i sold it I bought 2 things with the money. 1 the land where my shop is and2 white trash . That car got me where I am today . Would love to get it back . That was the first impala I ever fixed . I have learned slot since . That was actually the first car I ever painted as well 64


Wow... that car has good luck then! I hope you get it back back.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

the GRINCH said:


> I want to . Odd thing about that car. When i sold it I bought 2 things with the money. 1 the land where my shop is and2 white trash . That car got me where I am today . Would love to get it back . That was the first impala I ever fixed . I have learned slot since . That was actually the first car I ever painted as well 64


IF ANYONE GETS IT, YOU WILL HAVE FIRST DIBBS


----------



## Skim

nice!


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN did some bodywork while i water sanded 
























even got the backsides 
















he did the bodywork on the radiator support also


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN did some bodywork while i water sanded


That's what they mean by rolling up your sleeves and getting to work! :h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

and i agwaa sanded 
































we got the frame ready all but the bottom side frame horns from the rear axle to rear bumper , i water sanded and preacherman did some sandblasting


----------



## the GRINCH

getting that shiney shiney tomorrow


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> getting that shiney shiney tomorrow


:shocked:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

word on the streets is theres paint already :shocked:


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> word on the streets is theres paint already :shocked:


hopefully some lunch time pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

the GRINCH said:


> no , the 4L60e is updated version of 700r4 all the internals is almost identical to a 700 , chevrolet used the 4L60e in all rear wheel drive aplications except the vehicles that was ordered with the HD package or 2500 and up series , and they have the 4L80e witch is a stronger trans and has alot of simularities as the 400 ,
> there are a few differences and easy ways to tell them apart
> 4L60e has one speed sensor and the tail shaft looks normal and trans pan looks square
> 4L80e has and input speed sensor and output speed sensor , tail shaft is stumpy and pan is more of a rectangle with a bump in it
> 
> 4L80e gives more problems , the bushing in the front pump at the convertor wears out and will not shift due to input speed sensor and output speed sensor are different readings there for causing it to slip and have brass from the bushing loged in the valve body and causing a p1870 transmission component slipping code and a no shift code
> 
> the 4L60 e about the only problems they give is the sun shell and drive gear is pressed together and the shell will slip and spin on the drive gear , when that happens if caught in time ,( trust me you will hear it ) all you have to replace is the sunshell if not caught metal will get into the planetarys and cause them to chew the teath off , as far as major malfunctions thats about it , it will also set a p1870 transmission component slipping code but 9 out of 10 times its just the tcc valve sticking in the valve body , remove the solenoid and valve and clean with emory cloth and problem solved
> 
> 
> when i worked for chevrolet i was the DURAMAX and TRANSMISSION tech , so no none of this is copied and pasted from anywhere lol


whos gonna step up first and do the duramax allision transplant in thier impala that shit would be sick ass fuk


----------



## hotstuff5964

Skim said:


> word on the streets is theres paint already :shocked:


----------



## BigVics58

the GRINCH said:


> I want to . Odd thing about that car. When i sold it I bought 2 things with the money. 1 the land where my shop is and2 white trash . That car got me where I am today . Would love to get it back . That was the first impala I ever fixed . I have learned slot since . That was actually the first car I ever painted as well 64


Any pics of that 64 in her prime?


----------



## BigVics58

ShakeRoks said:


> hopefully some lunch time pics! :thumbsup:


X2 :yes:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> word on the streets is theres paint already :shocked:



 cant wait to see the new color!


----------



## TKeeby79

Page 900!! TTT for SKIM, the GRINCH & PREACHERMAN for building one Bad Azz 61 RAG..


----------



## the GRINCH

BigVics58 said:


> Any pics of that 64 in her prime?


I got some at the house will snap a few


----------



## kandychromegsxr

i bet tony's excited to see that color thats on his frame! down hill now homie


----------



## preacherman

and the long awaited color iiiiiissssss......(drum roll please)......


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Why you trying to 64 block a cracka


justtryin ta get my collection goin too would love to have a piece of your work in it


----------



## the GRINCH

kandychromegsxr said:


> i bet tony's excited to see that color thats on his frame! down hill now homie


i heard you going to be getting some shiney soon as well , congrats its in good hands the hills do great work 



preacherman said:


> and the long awaited color iiiiiissssss......(drum roll please)......


 haha those who know . . . . . know 



regal ryda said:


> justtryin ta get my collection goin too would love to have a piece of your work in it


you can get one . . . . . . just not that one , means more to me than it ever would to you, to much history


----------



## the GRINCH

im uploading pics now :rimshot:


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> im uploading pics now :rimshot:


:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

here you go a sneak peak of the new color 








get your night vision goggles tho , haha


----------



## FiveNine619

hahaha.


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> here you go a sneak peak of the new color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get your night vision goggles tho , haha


Why the hell did he choose pink?


----------



## preacherman

BAAAHHHHHAAAHHHHHAAAA! Thats funny right there...i don't care who you are!


----------



## the GRINCH

ShakeRoks said:


> Why the hell did he choose pink?


well you know PINK is kinda a neutral color for patterns


----------



## Mr Gee

That Burple is badass!!


----------



## the GRINCH

ok a few more


----------



## the GRINCH

i kid i kid we got the frame in the booth and ready to spray


----------



## the GRINCH

in the mean time while i was spraying some wetness , CHEAKO smoothed the engine parts for the rag 
















he had just started on the belt tensioner when i snapped this 








so we got a box of things going to get that KRUM CHROME look for another box SKIM


----------



## Skim

18,000 post?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> i heard you going to be getting some shiney soon as well , congrats its in good hands the hills do great work


i hope so, i just drop cars off everywhere and hope something gets painted. need 62 hoods like everyone else lol


----------



## the GRINCH

BigVics58 said:


> Any pics of that 64 in her prime?


here is a few , first photo shoot with LRM 








second photo shoot with streetcustoms








third photo shoot with streetcustoms 
















interior shot
























the trunk was changed 3 or 4 times this is the way it was when i sold it minus the girl , this is only pic i could find 








first trunk








second trunk


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

again this is just a canvas for KANDYANDCHROME to do his majic , by the time he is done wont be much left of this color


----------



## Skim

like pablo said, - its ready for some of that ooh wee!


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

kinda busy in here 
There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 5 guests)

the GRINCH*
regal ryda+
blackberry913
RollinDeepSJ
king debo
biggie84


----------



## rag61

the GRINCH said:


> again this is just a canvas for KANDYANDCHROME to do his majic , by the time he is done wont be much left of this color


Came out super nice david!love the detail fab work!


----------



## rag61

Skim said:


> like pablo said, - its ready for some of that ooh wee!


oooohhhhhh weeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

damn that frame is smoother then a baby's ass..........


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

rag61 said:


> Came out super nice david!love the detail fab work!


thanks , was a long road to get to this point , but i dont have to tell you that lol you know all sooooooooo well what it takes


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


>




WOW, that frame is straighter than alot of bodies i see! Great work, and this is just the frame!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

64_EC_STYLE said:


> WOW, that frame is straighter than alot of bodies i see! Great work, and this is just the frame!!!!


thanks to bad we gonna FLAKE it up hahahahahahaha


----------



## the GRINCH

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> :h5:


whats up ryan , things good down your way


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> u


Wtf you got kiefer southerland taking your pics


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> word on the streets is theres paint already :shocked:


Cum get sum you lil bums


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


>



nice work Dave!!! you forgot the dam sundrops in the pics man... your slacking lol...jk. Great ass job! Make mine look that nice :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

big C said:


> Wtf you got kiefer southerland taking your pics


who the hell is that


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> nice work Dave!!! you forgot the dam sundrops in the pics man... your slacking lol...jk. Great ass job! Make mine look that nice :thumbsup:


didnt want to set a sundrop on a wet frame


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> didnt want to set a sundrop on a wet frame


I figured that was the reason lol


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> who the hell is that


Lol I knew you stayed in the sticks but damn lmao. I need a driver side lower quater and drop off for a 64 you got one?


----------



## the GRINCH

big C said:


> Lol I knew you stayed in the sticks but damn lmao. I need a driver side lower quater and drop off for a 64 you got one?


i got some cut off allready that i got in a trade will look in the morning about condition


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> i got some cut off allready that i got in a trade will look in the morning about condition


Lmk before i hit hubbards would rather just spread the wealth with my lil homies


----------



## the GRINCH

big C said:


> Lol I knew you stayed in the sticks but damn lmao. I need a driver side lower quater and drop off for a 64 you got one?


also dont have time for tv , i work 7 days a week 10-16+ hours a day most days


----------



## rick383

the GRINCH said:


>





nice supper wet :rimshot: the body is next ?


----------



## N.O.Bricks

beast shit


----------



## Venom62

Damn Dave!!!!!!!!!! Y'all boyz not playing around!!!


----------



## Sunny Side 75

looks hella sweet!!


----------



## leg46y

best topic on LIL
looking good


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> again this is just a canvas for KANDYANDCHROME to do his majic , by the time he is done wont be much left of this color




:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

Dave, Ive never seen anybody shoot paint and clear and have it look that great without a wetsand/buff.. awesome work on the frame.. p.s. when you get a chance holler at me about those impala interior pieces we talked about awhile back 


And Tony the cars already come a long way! congrats on all the progress made so far brother  :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

THAT FRAME,that frame....


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> 18,000 post?


Rumor has it your making your way up to Detroit in the near future.


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> Rumor has it your making your way up to Detroit in the near future.


White trash may be on a mission trip


----------



## USF '63

This frame made me.........


----------



## the GRINCH

had a customer drop off a 64 wiper motor , had to rebuild it today befroe i started some work on hell bent 








remember this 








to this 
































even the back side looks pretty sweet 








we made them pattern friendly


----------



## the GRINCH

radiator support got its share of high build primmer as well


----------



## tko_818

Im loving the pattern friendly fenderwells.. i hear this pablo guy likes to lay down a lil tape.. :dunno:





:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

so then while PREACHERMAN was spraying some primer i started mocking up the rear bumper brackets to get that one off appeal and be a ton cleaner than factory , cause everyone chromes the factory braces 
































got them mounted and mocked up , now i know what i can modify and change


----------



## the GRINCH

so i sandblaster the area where i was going to weld then started welding , after they are done welded i will sand blast them and smooth them for the chrome 
















in this pic you can see what the differences is now 








same with this pic


----------



## the GRINCH

tko_818 said:


> Dave, Ive never seen anybody shoot paint and clear and have it look that great without a wetsand/buff.. awesome work on the frame.. p.s. when you get a chance holler at me about those impala interior pieces we talked about awhile back
> 
> 
> And Tony the cars already come a long way! congrats on all the progress made so far brother  :thumbsup:


thanks for the good words , send me a pm and refresh my memory on the interior trim


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> had a customer drop off a 64 wiper motor , had to rebuild it today befroe i started some work on hell bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the back side looks pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made them pattern friendly



The fender wells look real good Dave!


----------



## Mr. Andrew

the GRINCH said:


>



Damm that frame looks fu%$ing clean nice work David


----------



## Skim

damn them inner wheel wells gonna be pattern friendly too


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Frame looks ultra nice. Still mind blowing how you get it to lay out that smooth on the first shot.


----------



## vouges17

damn all this is looking great!


----------



## Austin Ace

That frame is wet!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm curios, What type gun did you shot it with?


----------



## the GRINCH

Austin Ace said:


> That frame is wet!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm curios, What type gun did you shot it with?


i use a sata jet 3000 and sata jet 4000 most of the time but i also have a sata jet rp and iwata lv400


----------



## 8t4mc

Throw some green patterns on there...

Looking good skim.


----------



## the GRINCH

8t4mc said:


> Throw some green patterns on there...
> 
> Looking good skim.


no , out with the green , other colors in mind


----------



## the GRINCH

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Frame looks ultra nice. Still mind blowing how you get it to lay out that smooth on the first shot.


thanks , i just take my time spraying and wait the max time in between coats so it has time to do its natuarl curing


----------



## Venom62

The Grinch on Sun Drop! Lmao


----------



## DannyG.

Venom62 said:


> The Grinch on Sun Drop! Lmao



HAHAHA....I posted this in my build topic for him as well...lol

Skim that frame looks great...cant wait to the patterns.:thumbsup:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaserg

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , i just take my time spraying and wait the max time in between coats so it has time to do its natuarl curing


On both the base and clear or just the clear?


----------



## the GRINCH

impalaserg said:


> On both the base and clear or just the clear?


Both . On some base coats they spray rough and longer you let sit they lay down slick . I try to wait the manufactures max flash time . That way if there is any problems I can at least say I followed their instructions. And I get and use clears that can air dry instead of bake so it gives it time to cure on its on instead of force dry


----------



## Skim

what u been cutting on now


----------



## rag61

the GRINCH said:


> Both . On some base coats they spray rough and longer you let sit they lay down slick . I try to wait the manufactures max flash time . That way if there is any problems I can at least say I followed their instructions. And I get and use clears that can air dry instead of bake so it gives it time to cure on its on instead of force dry


Good choice David follow the rules and it works better every time! Nice gun set up btw!


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> what u been cutting on now


what makes you think we been cutting stuff up , you act like you know me ? welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll here what we cut on since you know so much


----------



## the GRINCH

seat belt holes gone bye bye 








CHEAKO doing some work 








and then started on the under the rear seat pan plugs


----------



## Skim

lol, i see you grinding. i always hated that line where i welded in the upper deck, where it meets the under rear seat pan.


----------



## the GRINCH

so then i was blocking the rad support for the last time , so i thought , and after hitting my fingers on the factory nuts welded in for the ratiator , i realized i wasnt done at all 
































started making a cap to box it in and make it all uniform


----------



## the GRINCH

also got some stuff taped up ready for paint


----------



## the GRINCH

got the new modified bumper braces ground down and ready for the next step


----------



## the GRINCH

also got the inner fenders blocked again , ready for prime again


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> so then i was blocking the rad support for the last time , so i thought , and after hitting my fingers on the factory nuts welded in for the ratiator , i realized i wasnt done at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started making a cap to box it in and make it all uniform


nicca molded my radiator support


----------



## preacherman

he was talk'n bout mak'n a disc for the rims so they could be patterned out instead of having to do each spoke but i talked him out of it! (i kid of course)


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> nicca molded my radiator support


add that to the list haha 
1 . dash 
2 . firewall 
3 . bodymounts 
4 . inner fenderwells 
5 . frame 
6 . trunk hinges
7 . bumper brackets
8 . belly 
9 . radiator support 
what could i do next


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> add that to the list haha
> 1 . dash
> 2 . firewall
> 3 . bodymounts
> 4 . inner fenderwells
> 5 . frame
> 6 . trunk hinges
> 7 . bumper brackets
> 8 . belly
> 9 . radiator support
> what could i do next


the tires? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> the tires? :dunno: :biggrin:


hey , white makes a great canvas , get PABLO to pattern them white walls out . . . . . . . . . . you scared


----------



## Coca Pearl

hno:


----------



## DannyG.

fuckin Awesome! :drama:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> hey , white makes a great canvas , get PABLO to pattern them white walls out . . . . . . . . . . you scared


:wow:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> hey , white makes a great canvas , get PABLO to pattern them white walls out . . . . . . . . . . you scared


miami somene gold leafed their whitewalls lol i seen it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Skim said:


> u mean the 4L 80


4l60's were in the original crappy hummers i had to deal with, all the new ones have the 80's... or whichever 4l trans didnt have park is the one im thinking of :dunno: :facepalm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the GRINCH said:


> no , the 4L60e is updated version of 700r4 all the internals is almost identical to a 700 , chevrolet used the 4L60e in all rear wheel drive aplications except the vehicles that was ordered with the HD package or 2500 and up series , and they have the 4L80e witch is a stronger trans and has alot of simularities as the 400 ,
> there are a few differences and easy ways to tell them apart
> 4L60e has one speed sensor and the tail shaft looks normal and trans pan looks square
> 4L80e has and input speed sensor and output speed sensor , tail shaft is stumpy and pan is more of a rectangle with a bump in it
> 
> 4L80e gives more problems , the bushing in the front pump at the convertor wears out and will not shift due to input speed sensor and output speed sensor are different readings there for causing it to slip and have brass from the bushing loged in the valve body and causing a p1870 transmission component slipping code and a no shift code
> 
> the 4L60 e about the only problems they give is the sun shell and drive gear is pressed together and the shell will slip and spin on the drive gear , when that happens if caught in time ,( trust me you will hear it ) all you have to replace is the sunshell if not caught metal will get into the planetarys and cause them to chew the teath off , as far as major malfunctions thats about it , it will also set a p1870 transmission component slipping code but 9 out of 10 times its just the tcc valve sticking in the valve body , remove the solenoid and valve and clean with emory cloth and problem solved
> 
> 
> when i worked for chevrolet i was the DURAMAX and TRANSMISSION tech , so no none of this is copied and pasted from anywhere lol


which ones are the ones that only have neutral and no park?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Skim said:


> miami somene gold leafed their whitewalls lol i seen it.


Didn't I see gold played white walls on GameKilla?


----------



## Skim

yes in vegas they were stacked up by the car but he had whitewalls on the car if i remember right cuz i took pics of the gold bands.


----------



## God's Son2

looking good


----------



## the GRINCH

ohhhhh yea , put in a little work today before i went and picked up another 58 ,


----------



## the GRINCH

so then just when i thought we was allmost done , guess what 
















boxed in the box braces 








boxed in the rockers


----------



## the GRINCH

got this area im dealing with , before 








making a pattern
























testing the pattern


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the GRINCH said:


> got this area im dealing with , before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making a pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing the pattern


man you on another level right now :worship:


----------



## the GRINCH

TONY MONTANA said:


> man you on another level right now :worship:


thanks , trying to make this car clean for the streets , pattern friendly , easy to clean , and 1 of a kind


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> got this area im dealing with , before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making a pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing the pattern


aint that a bitch


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , trying to make this car clean for the streets , pattern friendly , easy to clean , and 1 of a kind


:shocked: cruising the vegas strip supershow weekend 2020 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hope it will have a huge 3 wheel cus the bottom is too good to hide


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> :shocked: cruising the vegas strip supershow weekend 2020 :biggrin:


fool i think the keys are sticking on your computer cause this bish is gonna be there before 2020


----------



## the GRINCH

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hope it will have a huge 3 wheel cus the bottom is too good to hide


na , got that covered also , gonna have 2 pumps on suspension and 1 pump on the body cylinders to lift it off the frame


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> na , got that covered also , gonna have 2 pumps on suspension and 1 pump on the body cylinders to lift it off the frame


now I know u lyin lol I aint never gonna own a transformer lol


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> ohhhhh yea , put in a little work today before i went and picked up another 58 ,


rad support looks good!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the GRINCH said:


> na , got that covered also , gonna have 2 pumps on suspension and 1 pump on the body cylinders to lift it off the frame


:uh:


----------



## Skim

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :uh:


:roflmao: you know he aint goin out like that lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i was skerd for a sec tone


----------



## impalalover64

Looks damn good Yall. Had to use that Texas talk. DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! Man you are full of ideas.


----------



## USF '63

Damn David 
This car is gonna be able to float on water with all the mods u have made to the factory holes and stuff.
Fuking badass work bro.


----------



## Skim

gotta use that NC slang


----------



## the GRINCH

We building the newest car for the sundrop commercial. I'm going to be driving it while home girl dances in the back seat lol


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> We building the newest car for the sundrop commercial. I'm going to be driving it while home girl dances in the back seat lol


lol


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin good David and Skim!!*


----------



## Tage

Wth!!! I didn't check the topic for 2 days and Dave went in on the mods.... Wow! Nice work Dave!


----------



## Mr Gee

whats good TAGE??


----------



## Cut N 3's

:nicoderm:


----------



## the GRINCH

USF '63 said:


> Damn David
> This car is gonna be able to float on water with all the mods u have made to the factory holes and stuff.
> Fuking badass work bro.


come on BOB you know them spokes wont make good props haha , whats good in your hood


----------



## the GRINCH

did some work today back and forth between cleaning up shop a little 
















































then i was on the way home and got behind this fine piece of macheinery


----------



## Skim

ye olde amish barn builder


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> ye olde amish barn builder


thats how we roll here in LA ( lawndale area ) for those that dont know


----------



## Venom62

the GRINCH said:


> We building the newest car for the sundrop commercial. I'm going to be driving it while home girl dances in the back seat lol


Lmao


----------



## preacherman

Skim said:


> ye olde amish barn builder


easy now!....that foo got a 4 hoove drive jackass supension and drivetrain, spoke wheels (except his only got 5 spokes instead of 60) and its a vert!


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## the GRINCH

preacherman said:


> easy now!....that foo got a 4 hoove drive jackass supension and drivetrain, spoke wheels (except his only got 5 spokes instead of 60) and its a vert!


And them spokes are body color also . What yall know bout that . Word on the streets is he got chrome undies at home . Just waitin on his set up to come in . He ordered a 2 horse power piston pump set up


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> thats how we roll here in LA ( lawndale area ) for those that dont know


Ask him if he wanna pimp out his ride with sum patterns


----------



## KAKALAK

Skim said:


> the tires? :dunno: :biggrin:


Well your from tejas so your mounting tha swangas right :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hope it will have a huge 3 wheel cus the bottom is too good to hide


x 61,do it skim


----------



## Skim

Suburban Swingin said:


> x 61,do it skim


you and tino be ready


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> :shocked: cruising the vegas strip supershow weekend 2020 :biggrin:


More like 2015, I think you guys are making great progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

The snowball has gotten bigger . More mods being done . Man I wish the sun would come out cause this is turning into a blizzard lol


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> The snowball has gotten bigger . More mods being done . Man I wish the sun would come out cause this is turning into a blizzard lol


:uh:

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## the GRINCH

finished the body work on new rad support , blocked the inner fender wells again 
















got it primed


----------



## the GRINCH

now ready for paint


----------



## the GRINCH

what ?


----------



## the GRINCH

decided half way through it to change design thats why one is 2 pieces and the other is 1 piece 
















body work on the belly 








































the new box braces 








the new rocker caps








PREACHERMAN and CHEAKO sanding the belly


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## the GRINCH

so while PREACHERMAN and CHEAKO worked on the belly , i hired a new helper , didnt work long but cost me lol


----------



## the GRINCH

this stuff was in the floor of the car , now its in the floor of the shop , prepping it for the next surgery 
























removed that stuff in order to remove this 
















poof its leaving tomorrow


----------



## Skim

oh snap


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> :uh:
> 
> pics or it didnt happen


oh snap IT DID HAPPEN


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> oh snap


at least it wont be doing the CRACKLE AND POP with no stalagtites and stalagmites lol


----------



## Sunny Side 75

lookin real good david!


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> so while PREACHERMAN and CHEAKO worked on the belly , i hired a new helper , didnt work long but cost me lol


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

fool werkin


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

SMOOOTH.......:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

*i think there are some child labor law being broken right now....*


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> *i think there are some child labor law being broken right now....*


Only had to pay with SUNDROP


----------



## TKeeby79

That Foo Dave be getting worked by that Little Man. He Runs David's Impala's. Seen it first hand. LOL..


----------



## the GRINCH

walked in the shop this am and PREACHERMAN was on the grind 
























the above pics was to show how we reinforced it before cutting this off 
















as you can see from the burn marks on the belly it was welded solid where the body mount section is to strengthen a little more








then it was bye bye time


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

Lookin damn good


----------



## the GRINCH

another view 
































so then a strip was installed on the outside as well for even more strength 
















PREACHERMAN capped the bottom of the front body mounts


----------



## the GRINCH

getting rid of the last remaining section of pinch weld area 
























all welded up almost ready for body work


----------



## the GRINCH

ready for the body work now








the new and improved belly


----------



## the GRINCH

while PREACHERMAN welded all day i tinkered around lol 
















taped up the rear end getting ready for paint








going to paint the inside of the rear pockets also 
















taped up the upper grille to paint it 
























got the rear on stands and got them danas off


----------



## the GRINCH

got the rear bumper guards ready to spray 








rear cali bumper 
































gear box 








































all ready to spray , going to spray it tomorrow when i get the radiator support water sanded and spray it as well


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> got the rear bumper guards ready to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear cali bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gear box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ready to spray , going to spray it tomorrow when i get the radiator support water sanded and spray it as well


Loving all the detail work Dave. You guys are killing it. Skims is gonna have a sick ass 61 rag when its all done up.


----------



## the GRINCH

What


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> while PREACHERMAN welded all day i tinkered around lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up the rear end getting ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to paint the inside of the rear pockets also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taped up the upper grille to paint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the rear on stands and got them danas off


no need to waste time with that way things are snow balling he might as well get new chrome rearend engraved lol


----------



## Skim

im not down with a ton of engraving but i might do a few pieces. i always liked how salters car isnt smothered in engraving. kinda like when people drench a car in silver leaf. well see what pieces get engraved.


----------



## vouges17

the GRINCH said:


> got the rear bumper guards ready to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear cali bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gear box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ready to spray , going to spray it tomorrow when i get the radiator support water sanded and spray it as well


:nicoderm:looking great


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## rag61

Skim said:


> im not down with a ton of engraving but i might do a few pieces. i always liked how salters car isnt smothered in engraving. kinda like when people drench a car in silver leaf. well see what pieces get engraved.


Thanks buddy!! I'm just glad to see all this quality work done! This is LOTY material!!! Don't tell David his head will swell!!lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> What


suprised you did not weld up the extra bolt holes on the bumper. where the bumper guards or not bolted up.


----------



## Skim

Coca Pearl said:


> suprised you did not weld up the extra bolt holes on the bumper. where the bumper guards or not bolted up.


:shocked: which holes? those bumpers are rechromed i damn sure aint rechroming them again.


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


>


the ones on the corners of the bumper....


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> :shocked: which holes? those bumpers are rechromed i damn sure aint rechroming them again.


hey can I run 18/20 COYS on my wagon without bags or do I need to run 18's all the way around so I get no scrub


----------



## Skim

Coca Pearl said:


> the ones on the corners of the bumper....


the corner brackets connect to those. you have 3 brackets per side, main bracket, corner "y" bracket and the smallest the flat tab bracket that goes on the very end underneath.


----------



## FoxCustom

the GRINCH said:


> got the rear bumper guards ready to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear cali bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gear box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ready to spray , going to spray it tomorrow when i get the radiator support water sanded and spray it as well


Looks GOOD! Tony, I'm definitely doing this to the inside of my bumpers!


----------



## KERRBSS

I always hated that bracket needed for the 605, why not do a rack and pinion?


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> I always hated that bracket needed for the 605, why not do a rack and pinion?


on white trash i have a 500 which is direct bolt on. no bracket needed but i bought the 605 before the 500 came out. rack would be nice but thats out of my budget.


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> on white trash i have a 500 which is direct bolt on. no bracket needed but i bought the 605 before the 500 came out. rack would be nice but thats out of my budget.


Holy Hebrews, your responding....I was starting to think you didn't like Jews. Lol 

I've called you, texted you....nothing in return. So I gave up. Lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> on white trash i have a 500 which is direct bolt on. no bracket needed but i bought the 605 before the 500 came out. rack would be nice but thats out of my budget.


yeah thats the one i was looking at from cpp, they say its brand new and not rebuilt like 605's


----------



## Skim

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah thats the one i was looking at from cpp, they say its brand new and not rebuilt like 605's


the cpp 500 box is only 3 full turns lock to lock using your pinky. best upgrade ever


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> Holy Hebrews, your responding....I was starting to think you didn't like Jews. Lol
> 
> I've called you, texted you....nothing in return. So I gave up. Lol


i didnt get any texts from u potna


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> the cpp 500 box is only 3 full turns lock to lock using your pinky. best upgrade ever



yeah thats a world of difference from the stock steering, i'm definately getting it now!


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> i didnt get any texts from u potna


It was like 3 months ago....lol


----------



## Lolohopper

Damn the grinch will bring hell bent to an other level and that will bring his shop to an other level...


Damn nice work


----------



## the GRINCH

so PREACHERMAN finished up the belly body work 
















































got it primed and ready to watersand and spray


----------



## the GRINCH

so while PREACHERMAN worked on the body i sprayed a few items ,


----------



## the GRINCH

got the base sprayed and now for the clear 
























































first coat of clear , 2 more on the way


----------



## the GRINCH

upper grille support plate 








back side of upper grille plate


----------



## the GRINCH

3rd coat of clear


----------



## the GRINCH

i put the upper grille trim and emblem on it 
































installed upper grille


----------



## the GRINCH

some of the stainless bolts i got for it 








a little polishing 








putting the rear bumper back together 
































untaped the rear


----------



## the GRINCH

got a few more things taped up to spray , yes thats aluminum foil its faster than paper and tape 
















backside ready to paint 
















also went and got some more clear


----------



## the GRINCH

some randoms


----------



## the GRINCH

more randoms


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


> the corner brackets connect to those. you have 3 brackets per side, main bracket, corner "y" bracket and the smallest the flat tab bracket that goes on the very end underneath.


ok. or welded bolt to the bumper to give it a smooth look. but then back to the chrome shop it will go.....


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> aint that a bitch


:rofl:


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> got a few more things taped up to spray , yes thats aluminum foil its faster than paper and tape


we could have thought it was nugget chrome plated........


----------



## God's Son2

silver nugget


----------



## Skim

Coca Pearl said:


> ok. or welded bolt to the bumper to give it a smooth look. but then back to the chrome shop it will go.....


 thats actually a good idea, i had given it some thought before, 
only problem with that is if you tighten it down tight it will pull in most likely yank out or dimple inwards. it dont bother me one bit  they dont really stand out.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah thats the one i was looking at from cpp, they say its brand new and not rebuilt like 605's





Skim said:


> the cpp 500 box is only 3 full turns lock to lock using your pinky. best upgrade ever





64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah thats a world of difference from the stock steering, i'm definately getting it now!


I have a brand new 500 box im not useing if someone is looking for one!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


> thats actually a good idea, i had given it some thought before,
> only problem with that is if you tighten it down tight it will pull in most likely yank out or dimple inwards. it dont bother me one bit  they dont really stand out.


yeah your correct about that. then could make a nasty bubble it chrome if to tight. i'm sure dave will have that covered so that problem would not happen


----------



## the GRINCH

kandychromegsxr said:


> I have a brand new 500 box im not useing if someone is looking for one!!!!


i give you 20 bucks for it , but will have to be in a few weeks when i get my money saved up


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> i give you 20 bucks for it , but will have to be in a few weeks when i get my money saved up


 I think i would have to pass on that one


----------



## USF '63

kandychromegsxr said:


> I think i would have to pass on that one


I will double the offer....40......


----------



## USF '63

David

stop taking pics of urself in that shiny paint and send me pics of u kno what


----------



## Mr Gee

USF '63 said:


> David
> 
> stop taking pics of urself in that shiny paint and send me pics of u kno what


*That's called Black on Black Shine!!*


----------



## 41bowtie

nice mural on the support :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17

:bowrofl:


----------



## God's Son2

skim, check this out. i was laughin all night on these vids. this guy reminds me of you...


----------



## regal ryda

kandychromegsxr said:


> I have a brand new 500 box im not useing if someone is looking for one!!!!


price


----------



## Austin Ace

regal ryda said:


> price


Ohwee!


----------



## Groc006

Son-of-a ..... Looking real good fellas... Wont be long now till Hell Bent hits the streets! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

regal ryda said:


> price


i think i paid like $389 so would like to get atleast $350


----------



## Skim

fool said $39 off


----------



## Venom62

Damn Dave!!! Y'all putting in WORK!!!


Skim, sent u a pm, let me know


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> fool said $39 off


Kinda like going to best buy and getting a new tv and they ask would you like to buy a 1 year warranty for 39 dollars . Kinda worth it to spend the 39 bucks


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> Kinda like going to best buy and getting a new tv and they ask would you like to buy a 1 year warranty for 39 dollars . Kinda worth it to spend the 39 bucks


thats nothing like it, if you went to best buy to buy a TV and they asked you would u like $39 off the price u wouldnt say no. the $39 extra your talkin would be + the orignal price. everyones not a dick like u dave some people like to help others out. that would be me helping someone get it for less and them helping me with $ to fund something else on my car


----------



## westsidehydros

i was looking at those boxes on their site. 389 for it black, 899 for it in chrome!!! thats kinda steep. I wonder how hard it would be to take apart and chrome ourselves


----------



## the GRINCH

kandychromegsxr said:


> thats nothing like it, if you went to best buy to buy a TV and they asked you would u like $39 off the price u wouldnt say no. the $39 extra your talkin would be + the orignal price. everyones not a dick like u dave some people like to help others out. that would be me helping someone get it for less and them helping me with $ to fund something else on my car


 there you go , GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## USF '63

http://www.ebay.com/itm/58-59-60-61...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mr Impala

they dont mention that if your running an aluminum radiator its going to hit.


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Impala said:


> they dont mention that if your running an aluminum radiator its going to hit.


They do on the website . And they said was a direct fit Then said it uses same adapter as the 605


----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


> they dont mention that if your running an aluminum radiator its going to hit.


i had to file mine down at the tip to clear my aluminum radiator


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> i had to file mine down at the tip to clear my aluminum radiator


im running the factory type radiator will I encounter any issues


----------



## Skim

no it clears og radiator fine


----------



## Skim

westsidehydros said:


> i was looking at those boxes on their site. 389 for it black, 899 for it in chrome!!! thats kinda steep. I wonder how hard it would be to take apart and chrome ourselves


i know right! main thing would be put it back together where it wouldnt leak.


----------



## God's Son2

they say its a direct bolt on but in the "how to" section they use a tech article from Lowrider magazine to show you how to install and there is little mods you have to do to make it fit... http://www.classicperform.com/tech_articles/PDF/LowRider0911.pdf 

I saw where they sell the chrome version for 999 and I was like  they value that thing


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

I ordered one of them the first guy I spoke to said 999. Then when I called back a week after and ordered I paid 800. Not sure why the price difference 
Do you know if a champion 3 row aluminum radiator clears the 500 box


----------



## sand1

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> I ordered one of them the first guy I spoke to said 999. Then when I called back a week after and ordered I paid 800. Not sure why the price difference
> Do you know if a champion 3 row aluminum radiator clears the 500 box


ive seen aluminum radiators on ebay that are notched out to clear the 605 ps boxes


----------



## vertex

Skim said:


> i had to file mine down at the tip to clear my aluminum radiator


When you swap out the box does the new setup still use the old ps control valve?


----------



## regal ryda

vertex said:


> When you swap out the box does the new setup still use the old ps control valve?


I don't think you're supposed to use the old stuff, you should have to have a manual steering centerlink and pitman arm


----------



## westsidehydros

it looks like u just drill out the bolt holes to 7/16 and grind the acces hole lip off...

question: the frame hole may be 3/8, but what about the sleeve inside frame? is that also 3/8? or larger? cuz the hole would be easy to drill through frame, but the sleeve would suck


----------



## sickthree

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> I ordered one of them the first guy I spoke to said 999. Then when I called back a week after and ordered I paid 800. Not sure why the price difference
> Do you know if a champion 3 row aluminum radiator clears the 500 box


Champion 3 row needs to be notched to fit a 500 box


----------



## tko_818

Skim said:


> i know right! main thing would be put it back together where it wouldnt leak.


http://www.mypowerblock.com/video/musclecar-power-steering-box-1

Piece of cake homie


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

tko_818 said:


> http://www.mypowerblock.com/video/musclecar-power-steering-box-1
> 
> Piece of cake homie


that looks like a pain in the ass to me


----------



## Skim

westsidehydros said:


> it looks like u just drill out the bolt holes to 7/16 and grind the acces hole lip off...
> 
> question: the frame hole may be 3/8, but what about the sleeve inside frame? is that also 3/8? or larger? cuz the hole would be easy to drill through frame, but the sleeve would suck


on white trash u are right. we had to drill the stock holes bigger and just bolt it right on. i had to grind the bump down to clear the aluminum radiator. man i was scared like what if i made a hole in it lol but i didnt. CPP does sell an adapter that will screw onto the end of the stock power assist centerlink where the control valve goes. it basically turns it into a manual centerlink.


----------



## Skim

sleeve be gone lol


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> on white trash u are right. we had to drill the stock holes bigger and just bolt it right on. i had to grind the bump down to clear the aluminum radiator. man i was scared like what if i made a hole in it lol but i didnt. CPP does sell an adapter that will screw onto the end of the stock power assist centerlink where the control valve goes. it basically turns it into a manual centerlink.


so just the frame holes made bigger, not the "support tubes" inside frame for box?


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Skim

westsidehydros said:


> so just the frame holes made bigger, not the "support tubes" inside frame for box?


yep. they supply a larger set of plate washers. maybe its due to the fact that theres now like 4 or 5 bolts holding the box to the frame that its not necessary. i dont know why someone would need to hyper torque the box to the frame to the point that it would squeeze the shit out of the frame.


----------



## westsidehydros

tko_818 said:


> http://www.mypowerblock.com/video/musclecar-power-steering-box-1
> 
> Piece of cake homie



"ya wanna save those bearings..." as they roll all over the table and on to ground :roflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## Skim

i just figured it out talking to brian about this. the inner frame horn sleeves are actually bigger in diameter that even after drilling the holes bigger, the sleeves are even bigger than the drill bit.


----------



## tko_818

westsidehydros said:


> "ya wanna save those bearings..." as they roll all over the table and on to ground :roflmao: :facepalm:


:rofl: i was thinking the same thing when i first saw the video! thats why i took mine apart in one of those cheap flat oil buckets from auto zone.. so i wouldnt look at clumsy as that fool! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> i just figured it out talking to brian about this. the inner frame horn sleeves are actually bigger in diameter that even after drilling the holes bigger, the sleeves are even bigger than the drill bit.


thats what I figured


----------



## Skim

My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


----------



## Skim

more pics


----------



## Venom62

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


Tre looks good skim, if u go with a 42, I have a gold and mirror available


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Venom62 said:


> Tre looks good skim, if u go with a 42, I have a gold and mirror available


how much you asking. I found a couple 42's here i just dont know what they are gonna run me. I have to cut the tops off. My club prez is looking for a gold for his glasshouse.


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> how much you asking. I found a couple 42's here i just dont know what they are gonna run me. I have to cut the tops off. My club prez is looking for a gold for his glasshouse.


when you gonna blow the brains out of this thing . I say make it a soft top with a gangster back glass just big enough for a plaque


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> when you gonna blow the brains out of this thing . I say make it a soft top with a gangster back glass just big enough for a plaque


wired showed me this. mayne!!! perro 61. I thought this was the one rick ross bought. I remember it was on ebay a few years ago... damn.

https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetails.aspx?auctionID=0&itemID=12210551&RowNumber=9


----------



## the GRINCH

Think you could rechrome that grille


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


you already got a few verts leave the top on :thumbsup:



Skim said:


> wired showed me this. mayne!!! perro 61. I thought this was the one rick ross bought. I remember it was on ebay a few years ago... damn.
> 
> https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetails.aspx?auctionID=0&itemID=12210551&RowNumber=9


 damn check how they scraped the paint off the vin to see it. i wonder what it goes for


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


you already know i gots another one


----------



## Venom62

Skim said:


> how much you asking. I found a couple 42's here i just dont know what they are gonna run me. I have to cut the tops off. My club prez is looking for a gold for his glasshouse.


Pm'd


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.



nice!!!! I thought about it when I got my 63, after looking at it I appreciate the smooth look of the hardtop. I wouldn't cut it up, thats what the vert is for


----------



## graham

kandychromegsxr said:


> you already got a few verts leave the top on :thumbsup:
> 
> damn check how they scraped the paint off the vin to see it. i wonder what it goes for


check out the bend in the steering wheel:wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

graham said:


> check out the bend in the steering wheel:wow:


 damn that had to hurt i didnt even notice it but must had a passenger too cause the grab bars all smashed


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Think you could rechrome that grille


David I need some rear axle mounts for my new rear end.....how much?


----------



## 20 Minutes

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn that had to hurt i didnt even notice it but must had a passenger too cause the grab bars all smashed


Look at the dash where his knee hit


----------



## midwestcoast

TTT


----------



## MIRACLE

WHEN'S THIS BAD MUTHA GONNA BE BUST'N OUT...


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim upon that top up and let the Krum Sun in, LOL..


----------



## Mr Gee

*What's the plans with the 6 tre???? I need some Krum Chrome, how much?? 61 grille guard*


----------



## Skim

Mr Gee said:


> *What's the plans with the 6 tre???? I need some Krum Chrome, how much?? 61 grille guard*


pm'ed homie


----------



## Skim

i saw some pics earlier. hopefully he posts them here tonight!


----------



## regal ryda

I need that tre how much.....


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


44"!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

That 61 reminds me of this...:tears:


----------



## Skim

westsidehydros said:


> That 61 reminds me of this...:tears:
> 
> View attachment 436967


man I remember that I was like wtf!!


----------



## westsidehydros

your tellin me !!!


----------



## FiveNine619

Blow the brains out skim... Fuck it!! Gives u more of an reason to have k&k to pattern that roof!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


DAMN SKIM ONLY THING YOU MISSING IN YOUR SIGNATURE IS A 62 :wow: AMAZING COLLECTION BRO


----------



## Dylante63

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


Where you score that at? 44" for sure.


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> David I need some rear axle mounts for my new rear end.....how much?


how many you need , the main 2 or you want all 4 , 2 lowers ,1 bananna bar , 1 pan hard bar 
or just the 2 lowers


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> how many you need , the main 2 or you want all 4 , 2 lowers ,1 bananna bar , 1 pan hard bar
> or just the 2 lowers


post them pics mayne ray:


----------



## the GRINCH

MIRACLE said:


> WHEN'S THIS BAD MUTHA GONNA BE BUST'N OUT...


ITS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER EVERY DAY 



Skim said:


> i saw some pics earlier. hopefully he posts them here tonight!


 uploading them now BOSSMAN , crazy i work for a guy that lives 1200 miles away and NEVER shows up for work lol


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> ITS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER EVERY DAY
> 
> uploading them now BOSSMAN , crazy i work for a guy that lives 1200 miles away and NEVER shows up for work lol


:shocked:


----------



## the GRINCH

MIRACLE said:


> WHEN'S THIS BAD MUTHA GONNA BE BUST'N OUT...





Skim said:


> i saw some pics earlier. hopefully he posts them here tonight!





Skim said:


> post them pics mayne ray:


ok , picking up where i left off , took the front bumper apart and have it masked up for paint , along with the grille guard and a few other parts


----------



## kandychromegsxr

FiveNine619 said:


> Blow the brains out skim... Fuck it!! Gives u more of an reason to have k&k to pattern that roof!!


 more to pattern with no hole dont doo it lol


----------



## the GRINCH

in the mean time while PREACHERMAN and CHEACKO was sanding the belly of HB i painted some parts for anothe customer (waynes 16 year old daughters chevelle)
















sprayed it in singal stage
























as you can see we spray EVERYTHING apart


----------



## the GRINCH

and now back to HB got it guide coated to water sand 
















new shop dog just chilling 








more water sanding 








PREACHERMAN and CHEACKO hard at it 








sanded the belly , firewall and dash 
















some of that KRUM KHROME
















rinsing it off to make sure its all good


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> how many you need , the main 2 or you want all 4 ,* 2 lowers ,1 bananna bar *


Is this correct Tony,......its for a tacoma rear


----------



## Skim

yes 2 main, 1 for banana bar - no panhard bar will use a Y bone.


----------



## the GRINCH

in the booth getting ready to put some SHINE on it 
































PREACHERMAN caught me working 
































got the base sprayed


----------



## Skim

looks like that satin black before that wet wet clear lol


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> looks like that satin black before that wet wet clear lol


Damn Tony, I'm going to be dreaming about the day my car gets done tonight! You'll be done in no time now. Epic Cruise 2012


----------



## the GRINCH

1 more base pic








and now for some cleared pics 
















dont really like how it looks in the booth cause cant really take good pic with all the curves just a bunch of reflections


----------



## regal ryda

thanks Tony and David


----------



## the GRINCH

pic of that BACON tag
































the seat bolt covers we made 
























kinda hard to tell what all we did now that its all one color


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

damn that 63 is nice too put a metal 44 in that bad boy best of both worlds


----------



## the GRINCH

the dash 








the new shop dog gave her approval 








another dash shot


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> pic of that BACON tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seat bolt covers we made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda hard to tell what all we did now that its all one color


swwwweeeeeeetttttt!


----------



## Skim

aw mayne....


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN did a trunk pan in this 62 today 








still had the og window sticker 
















and CHEACKO finished watersanding the chevelle body


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

nice chevelle those years are getting really hard to find.. what year is that 66?


----------



## the GRINCH

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> nice chevelle those years are getting really hard to find.. what year is that 66?


yea its a 66 , we just finished another 66 last weekas well , seems like everybody around this area either has a 66-67 chevelle , 67-69 camaro, or 55-57 belairs thats another reason why i like the 58-64 full size cars dont see many of them around here except at my place lol


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I,ve always wanted to build a 66 beaumont just dont see them very often


----------



## the GRINCH

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> I,ve always wanted to build a 66 beaumont just dont see them very often


actually have one scheduled to be coming to the shop for resto at end of july first of august , but we got 8 more in front of it now lol


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam Dave that belly is looking good. Hell Bent is on track. Can't wait to see this bad MoFo in person.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

the GRINCH said:


> 1 more base pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now for some cleared pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont really like how it looks in the booth cause cant really take good pic with all the curves just a bunch of reflections


You got down, great work!


----------



## Skim

serve_n_swerve said:


> You got down, great work!


x61 forreals


----------



## Venom62

Damn Dave!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> yes 2 main, 1 for banana bar - no panhard bar will use a Y bone.


Holla at me Dave


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

you do the work on the 63 yourself?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: looking real nice


----------



## Big Rob M

Looks good


----------



## Skim

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> you do the work on the 63 yourself?


negative. i traded my 90d out fleetwood coupe for it but i plan to finish it.


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> negative. i traded my 90d out fleetwood coupe for it but i plan to finish it.


send me ya address Tony


----------



## SoTexCustomz

Looks good


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

Skim said:


> negative. i traded my 90d out fleetwood coupe for it but i plan to finish it.


damn you already got rid of the caddy well looks like a good trade but that caddy was clean!!


----------



## Skim

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> damn you already got rid of the caddy well looks like a good trade but that caddy was clean!!


it was. the trey is a lot cleaner as far as paint, its a full frame off, painted belly, full chrome undies, versaille rear end, rebuilt numbers matching 327,rebuilt trans, partial frame wrap, disc brakes all around, etc.. it in the end was a lot less work than what i would have to invest in the caddy so it put me ahead of the game, all i need to do is new interior, some chroming, rubber then put it all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

oh and lift it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> oh and lift it.


and not cut the top


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> oh and lift it.


look man, im sure david sent you pics of the aircraft parts all mocked up in your trunk.


seriously, you know you like it.


----------



## Dino

Skim said:


> My 63 hard top that Im debating on putting a 42 or 44" moon in. Suggestions. Andrew I already know your answer lol.


nice. 44


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> look man, im sure david sent you pics of the* aircraft *parts all mocked up in your trunk.
> 
> 
> seriously, you know you like it.


:drama:


----------



## 1229

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


lemme get some of that popcorn homie


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

Skim said:


> it was. the trey is a lot cleaner as far as paint, its a full frame off, painted belly, full chrome undies, versaille rear end, rebuilt numbers matching 327,rebuilt trans, partial frame wrap, disc brakes all around, etc.. it in the end was a lot less work than what i would have to invest in the caddy so it put me ahead of the game, all i need to do is new interior, some chroming, rubber then put it all together. :thumbsup:


AND AC!!!


----------



## Skim

TATTOO-76 said:


> look man, im sure david sent you pics of the aircraft parts all mocked up in your trunk.
> 
> 
> seriously, you know you like it.


yes i did see it and i was tripping out and didnt know whos stuff that belonged to. thats too funny. i kinda liked that thought


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> yes i did see it and i was tripping out and didnt know whos stuff that belonged to. thats too funny. i kinda liked that thought


Oh snap . . Do I hear airplanes


----------



## 41bowtie

the GRINCH said:


> Oh snap . . Do I hear airplanes




love the work your doing.


I hope skim puts aircraft on this.


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> yes i did see it and i was tripping out and didnt know whos stuff that belonged to. thats too funny. i kinda liked that thought


:werd:



the GRINCH said:


> Oh snap . . Do I hear airplanes


:werd:




41bowtie said:


> love the work your doing.
> 
> 
> I hope skim puts aircraft on this.


:werd:


----------



## BigVics58

Skim said:


> it was. the trey is a lot cleaner as far as paint, its a full frame off, painted belly, full chrome undies, versaille rear end, rebuilt numbers matching 327,rebuilt trans, partial frame wrap, disc brakes all around, etc.. it in the end was a lot less work than what i would have to invest in the caddy so it put me ahead of the game, all i need to do is new interior, some chroming, rubber then put it all together. :thumbsup:


You came up :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Andrew

I would go wit a 44


----------



## rick383

Mr. Andrew said:


> I would go wit a 44






yup its worth puting in a 44 over a 42 a metal will be nice too


----------



## low4ever

Skim go moderate in lowrider general, lol, its insane over there. JD topic to be exact. HELP!!!





Just fuckin wit ya homie. The 61 looks great.


----------



## Skim

The 6.2 LS bell Housing that david smoothed out and valve covers are done. Some pics of the fresh chromework done on the LS motor pieces.


----------



## Skim




----------



## REYXTC

Nice ass chrome!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

REYXTC said:


> Nice ass chrome!


Thank you. Its should look really nice once its all chromed and put together.


----------



## regal ryda

I need them damn axle mounts so I can send the rear end to ya(no ****)


----------



## Groc006

Skim said:


>


Who dose your chrome?


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> I need them damn axle mounts so I can send the rear end to ya(no ****)


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> Thank you. Its should look really nice once its all chromed and put together.


I dont have your number man . Send me a pm . I can have them cut off tomorrow and sent out to skim . Just need some info


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> I dont have your number man . Send me a pm . I can have them cut off tomorrow and sent out to skim . Just need some info


Im in Afghanistan right now David, but let me know how much and what info you need


----------



## Texas Massacre

regal ryda said:


> I need them damn axle mounts so I can send the rear end to ya(no ****)


Just be sure to get your rear end home safe lol


----------



## regal ryda

Fa sho homie gonna be on the BL limes by the end of summer
:h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> Im in Afghanistan right now David, but let me know how much and what info you need


I will just send to skim and just get home safe homies thats payment enough


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> I will just send to skim and just get home safe homies thats payment enough


thanks David you the man...


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Dammm Skim that shit is off the hook


----------



## Texas Massacre

the GRINCH said:


> I will just send to skim and just get home safe homies thats payment enough


:thumbsup:


----------



## cdumi96

David. I pm you about a week ago. Looking for quarter trim passenger side for a 61 bel air 2 door bubble top. Let me know if u have one or if u know anyone who does.


----------



## vertex

Skim said:


> on white trash u are right. we had to drill the stock holes bigger and just bolt it right on. i had to grind the bump down to clear the aluminum radiator. man i was scared like what if i made a hole in it lol but i didnt. CPP does sell an adapter that will screw onto the end of the stock power assist centerlink where the control valve goes. it basically turns it into a manual centerlink.


know the part number on this center link? i cant find it on cpp. I have a bunch of chrome down there that i would rather not have to replace.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I NEED TO COP ME ONE OF THESE JOINTZ...


----------



## Mr Gee

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> I NEED TO COP ME ONE OF THESE JOINTZ...


:shocked::h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Mr Gee said:


> :shocked::h5:


:0 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> I NEED TO COP ME ONE OF THESE JOINTZ...


SETH, ARE BACK IN HERE?
:wave:


----------



## drasticbean

i going to follow my homie tkeeby and will have some krum krome one day....:wave:


----------



## Skim

vertex said:


> know the part number on this center link? i cant find it on cpp. I have a bunch of chrome down there that i would rather not have to replace.


heres the centerlink adapter that makes a powersteering link into a manual link.



















heres a look at the manual centerlinks. In order to use the cpp 500 or 605 gear box you have to convert to either the manual centerlink or use the adapter on the power centerlink. In your case since yours is already chromed, use the adapter.


----------



## Skim

omg wtf is this lol


----------



## Mr Impala

skim if them rubplates r nice ill buy em from you i need some nicer ones for my car.


----------



## vertex

Skim said:


> heres the centerlink adapter that makes a powersteering link into a manual link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a look at the manual centerlinks. In order to use the cpp 500 or 605 gear box you have to convert to either the manual centerlink or use the adapter on the power centerlink. In your case since yours is already chromed, use the adapter.



They look like dog shit. I might just pay to get the center link rechromed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Skim

u can chrome a new centerlink for cheaper than that part anyways and sell your old one


----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


> skim if them rubplates r nice ill buy em from you i need some nicer ones for my car.


i think i may have an extra pair i will give u. let me find them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

MR.59 said:


> SETH, ARE BACK IN HERE?
> :wave:


Sorta Perry, I'm hangin'. How are you brother?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim said:


> heres the centerlink adapter that makes a powersteering link into a manual link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a look at the manual centerlinks. In order to use the cpp 500 or 605 gear box you have to convert to either the manual centerlink or use the adapter on the power centerlink. In your case since yours is already chromed, use the adapter.


I installed the adapter on Problemadic a few years ago and it worked out good. I just bought the manual version for Old Gold on my 605 conversion. I'm gonna get that bitch on later this week.


----------



## Skim

this fool finally back on lil


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim said:


> this fool finally back on lil


Watch me go Whodini on that ass....


----------



## the GRINCH

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Watch me go Whodini on that ass....


thats allready happened you PHUCKEN BLUE HAIR


----------



## Skim

quarter window and vent frames rechromed...


----------



## Skim




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

Skim said:


>


Lookin Good!!!


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Sup skim..... Hey u got a set of chrome rocker. Olding for my 62? Lmk please thanks bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

the GRINCH said:


> thats allready happened you PHUCKEN BLUE HAIR


Canadian 539'er


----------



## the GRINCH

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Canadian 539'er


I may be a backwoods Canadian BUT I AM Not A 539we bish lol


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:drama:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

the GRINCH said:


> I may be a backwoods Canadian BUT I AM Not A 539we bish lol


This is very true.


----------



## cdumi96

the GRINCH said:


> I may be a backwoods Canadian BUT I AM Not A 539we bish lol


I pm you about a week ago. Looking for quarter trim passenger side for a 61 bel air 2 door bubble top. Let me know if u have one or if u know anyone who does.


----------



## Skim

showtimeduecerag said:


> Sup skim..... Hey u got a set of chrome rocker. Olding for my 62? Lmk please thanks bro


sup randy let me see if i have a clean set i can chrome for you. i will call you tonight.


----------



## Skim

cdumi96 said:


> I pm you about a week ago. Looking for quarter trim passenger side for a 61 bel air 2 door bubble top. Let me know if u have one or if u know anyone who does.


thats a rare car!


----------



## no joke

check pm skim


----------



## sand1

Skim said:


> u can chrome a new centerlink for cheaper than that part anyways and sell your old one


i have a few manual links and pitman arms


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim said:


> thats a rare car!


:uh:


----------



## cdumi96

Skim said:


> thats a rare car!


thanks. car was only missing the quarter trim and no engine or tranny. thinking of doing a ls swap. its harder to get the trim than an ls motor.


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Alright David I know you got paint on it so lets see some pics. Dont have to be much because once Pablo gets on it then things will change anyway.


----------



## the GRINCH

58 Del-pala said:


> Alright David I know you got paint on it so lets see some pics. Dont have to be much because once Pablo gets on it then things will change anyway.


all the painted pics have been posted , nothing new to see , waiting on Pablo now , until he gets here and does his thing there is NOTHING else we can do except look at it on its side 
when he gets done with his part we will bolt it back together and then paint the rest of the car


----------



## the GRINCH

cdumi96 said:


> I pm you about a week ago. Looking for quarter trim passenger side for a 61 bel air 2 door bubble top. Let me know if u have one or if u know anyone who does.


will go to that part of the yard and look tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> lemme get some of that popcorn homie


i'll ship it to you..........:sprint:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

J Browning for hire on Hell Bent. Only aircraft will do, and Jason will get surgical inside that trunk.


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> all the painted pics have been posted , nothing new to see , waiting on Pablo now , until he gets here and does his thing there is NOTHING else we can do except look at it on its side
> when he gets done with his part we will bolt it back together and then paint the rest of the car


So I guess your gonna bite more into that Rotten apple 61 build now


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> So I guess your gonna bite more into that Rotten apple 61 build now


Probably do what we can to the Apple but I got 2 of the rotisserie being used on hell bent so we will do what we can


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Skim said:


> thats a rare car!


:yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

the GRINCH said:


> will go to that part of the yard and look tomorrow


He said that part of the yard. :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

the GRINCH said:


> I will just send to skim and just get home safe homies thats payment enough


Much respect !


----------



## the GRINCH

we moved some stuff around today at the shop and then went ahead and painted the wheel wells and backside of the upper arms and front bumper


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## KAKALAK

real nice!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

wheel wells


----------



## the GRINCH

moved the car and frame into the soon to be KANDY room , was tricky getting both rotisseries in there but we got it


----------



## the GRINCH

from this 








to this


----------



## edelmiro13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> moved the car and frame into the soon to be KANDY room , was tricky getting both rotisseries in there but we got it


:shocked:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this



Looking good Dave.... Its cool how you got both rotisserie's in the paint booth. In One of the pics, it looks like the frame and the car is bolted together.


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Looking good Dave.... Its cool how you got both rotisserie's in the paint booth. In One of the pics, it looks like the frame and the car is bolted together.


thanks tage , we put them in the other room , not in the booth , they are in the room that is beside the booth where the 1931 chevrolet vert was at 
yea it allmost lines up to , kinda can see what it will look like


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> thanks tage , we put them in the other room , not in the booth , they are in the room that is beside the booth where the 1931 chevrolet vert was at
> yea it allmost lines up to , kinda can see what it will look like


Oh ok. When the graphics get laid down on the belly and frame everything is gonna stand out like crazy. All the mods you guys did will pop. I cant wait to see that! Also me and the bro's might be coming down for that swap meet in April


----------



## drasticbean

Dam....!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## REV. chuck

goddamn that fucker looks good black


----------



## For Sale

Looking good Skim! Cant wait to see this car finished


----------



## carlito77

X2 dizamn..


----------



## the GRINCH

The best is yet to come . Not all of what you see will be black. . . Throwing a few more colors in the mix


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin real good David...Tell that mofo SKIM his car is comin out real nice since he can't call noboooooooooody!!*


----------



## Skim

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin real good David...Tell that mofo SKIM his car is comin out real nice since he can't call noboooooooooody!!*


:shocked:


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> :shocked:


:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG.

StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


x61


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: Looks super clean


----------



## vouges17

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

the GRINCH said:


> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this



I had reservations about the black instead of green but daymn it looks good!


----------



## jmendozajr

So Is the car goin black now instead of green just wondering


----------



## Skim

jmendozajr said:


> So Is the car goin black now instead of green just wondering


black with patterns


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> wheel wells


big difference!


----------



## lone star

sup


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

I have a feeling it's going to have a paint job like White Trash, but the colors will be backwards.


----------



## REV. chuck

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> I have a feeling it's going to have a paint job like White Trash, but the colors will be backwards.


he should paint 50 different shades of pink with some blue highlights huh


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

No, not so much.


----------



## REV. chuck

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> No, not so much.


your right it wouldnt make a very good cat house what being a convertable at all


----------



## the GRINCH

jmendozajr said:


> So Is the car goin black now instead of green just wondering





Skim said:


> black with patterns


 BLACK and YELLOW ,BLACK and YELLOW ,BLACK and YELLOW


----------



## the GRINCH

the GRINCH said:


> BLACK and YELLOW ,BLACK and YELLOW ,BLACK and YELLOW


yall know yall gonna sing that shit when you read it lol


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> yall know yall gonna sing that shit when you read it lol


:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man looking super clean,very nice.


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Skim said:


> sup randy let me see if i have a clean set i can chrome for you. i will call you tonight.


. Thanks bro lmk. I c ur going black too... Great choice. Mine also getting close after all the headaches it's finally coming together. Went through 2 body guys can't wait 2 c yours done. What black r u using paint code.


----------



## the GRINCH

showtimeduecerag said:


> . Thanks bro lmk. I c ur going black too... Great choice. Mine also getting close after all the headaches it's finally coming together. Went through 2 body guys can't wait 2 c yours done. What black r u using paint code.


Its the mixing toner . Jet black with base coat binder to make it sprayable. So its basically straight mixing toner


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

showtimeduecerag said:


> . Thanks bro lmk. I c ur going black too... Great choice. Mine also getting close after all the headaches it's finally coming together. Went through 2 body guys can't wait 2 c yours done. What black r u using paint code.


is that yours over in burien at wild bills? i was there gettin some chrome from gary and went in to talk to bill. he showed me what the last guys did........lookin better now tho!


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> BLACK and YELLOW ,BLACK and YELLOW ,BLACK and YELLOW


Ain't nothin wrong with black and yellow!!


----------



## Bones 87

Feelin the black more then the green bro keep up the killer work !!:worship:


----------



## Skim

Bones 87 said:


> Feelin the black more then the green bro keep up the killer work !!:worship:


me too. now just need the patterns to move to the next phaze


----------



## Skim

so this was the weekend of the Decatur old car swap meep in Decatur Texas. It was nice out so I decided to drive the 64 rag to the swap meet. Nice little road trip. I loaded up the back seat of white trash with some extra parts I had lying around and sold parts thanks to Tim and Bruce from Last Minute Customs who let me use some of their swap meet space. What I did find there was this 63 4 door hard top parts car for a helluva deal since dude did not want to take it home. Got home and just as promised he delivered it to my house as it was sitting there when I pulled into my driveway. I really wanted it for the grille guard for my 63 mostly.


----------



## Skim

picked up a set of 5 OG campbell Zeniths with KOs and adapters for my homie FREAKY TALES. He will restore them as reversed wheels better than brand new.


----------



## Skim

oh no he didnt. yes he did.


----------



## Skim

58 and 61 radio deletes for da GRINCH. very hard to find. Thanks bruce.


----------



## Skim

thanks Pablo for making this. The first one was bad ass this one kills it.


----------



## rick383

Skim said:


> picked up a set of 5 OG campbell Zeniths with KOs and adapters for my homie FREAKY TALES. He will restore them as reversed wheels better than brand new.




nice find what kind of Lincoln did the came on ? that swap meet is better then Pomona swap meet


----------



## rick383

Skim said:


> oh no he didnt. yes he did.


good ass price dammmmmmmmm


----------



## MIRACLE

HOW MUCH ARE THESE WORTH???



Skim said:


> picked up a set of 5 OG campbell Zeniths with KOs and adapters for my homie FREAKY TALES. He will restore them as reversed wheels better than brand new.


----------



## leg46y

You wouldnt happen to have ac vents for a 63 would you Skim?


----------



## Skim

yes i have 2 of 3


----------



## Skim

MIRACLE said:


> HOW MUCH ARE THESE WORTH???


truthfully i dont even know. i texted him a pic and he said get them and paypal me right then on the spot.


----------



## Bones 87

Skim said:


> me too. now just need the patterns to move to the next phaze


when i first saw the green homie i thought to my self home boy came so far to fuck up on the paint ha ha :rimshot:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> so this was the weekend of the Decatur old car swap meep in Decatur Texas. It was nice out so I decided to drive the 64 rag to the swap meet. Nice little road trip. I loaded up the back seat of white trash with some extra parts I had lying around and sold parts thanks to Tim and Bruce from Last Minute Customs who let me use some of their swap meet space. What I did find there was this 63 4 door hard top parts car for a helluva deal since dude did not want to take it home. Got home and just as promised he delivered it to my house as it was sitting there when I pulled into my driveway. I really wanted it for the grille guard for my 63 mostly.


hows the hood? need one for my 63


----------



## Mr Gee

*Did you find me 61/62 vert top switch? I need two!*


----------



## TWEEDY

So how much for the bumper guard:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skim said:


> thanks Pablo for making this. The first one was bad ass this one kills it.


That is tight!!

What jam is that? Anybody know?


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Hook up a homies rear cove moldings :yes:


----------



## Skim

PLANETGETLOW said:


> That is tight!!
> 
> What jam is that? Anybody know?


rider music by the dogg pound


----------



## Jack Tripper

you grabbed some nice stuff there sir !


----------



## MIRACLE

NICE ...GUESS I SCORED TO THEN, BUT MINE HAVE OG CAMPBELL CHIPS...



Skim said:


> truthfully i dont even know. i texted him a pic and he said get them and paypal me right then on the spot.


----------



## the GRINCH

64_EC_STYLE said:


> hows the hood? need one for my 63


that one is solid , he also has i think 2 more that will be at the food lion auto fair in april , in spots LLB35-40 along with a gang of other rust free new mexico and texas sheet metal 

og allways fits better than repop


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> that one is solid , he also has i think 2 more that will be at the food lion auto fair in april , in spots LLB35-40 along with a gang of other rust free new mexico and texas sheet metal
> 
> og allways fits better than repop


thanks Dave :h5:, I need it! im going to send a PM


----------



## king debo

Skim said:


> oh no he didnt. yes he did.


Nice!


----------



## Skim

while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.

Picked up a little something for theGRINCH

:shocked:


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.
> 
> Picked up a little something for theGRINCH
> 
> :shocked:



 nice!


----------



## Skim

some good ass parts cars too


----------



## Skim

that 61 2 door post has some good full quarters and fenders. He wants me to come get them both. The 4 door has good donor metal too.


----------



## Skim

63 biscayne 409


----------



## Skim

more parts cars, nice fenders and trunk on this 64



















perfect 64 AC dash vent


----------



## Skim




----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> 63 biscayne 409



how much he want for that badboy?


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

God's Son2 said:


> how much he want for that badboy?


lets just say this. He wants to sell it and I know someone that wants to buy it. he has a 62 SS convertible 409 also that he wont sell but he and theGRINCH worked some business over the phone and they both appeared to be happy to do business afterwards lol


----------



## Skim

he has about 75 more impalas / bel air / biscaynes. i will go take more pics and post them later.


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> he has about 75 more impalas / bel air / biscaynes. i will go take more pics and post them later.


Check your PM's


----------



## Tage

Dam that old dude got so many buildable cars!


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> lets just say this. He wants to sell it and I know someone that wants to buy it. he has a 62 SS convertible 409 also that he wont sell but he and theGRINCH worked some business over the phone and they both appeared to be happy to do business afterwards lol


I wonder if its an original 63 biscayne 409 though. does it have the 409 in it?


----------



## Skim

God's Son2 said:


> I wonder if its an original 63 biscayne 409 though. does it have the 409 in it?


yes it is. 2nd owner and yes he has the 409 but unfortunately its not the one that came with it. He was telling me the history of the car. Back then he said all of them as kids would buy these bare bones base model 409 biscaynes. They would then put the 409's in their 32 fords and hotrods, replace them with a 283 in the biscayne and resell the biscayne and damn near get their money back. This was one such car. His friend bought it new, put the 409 engine in his hotrod and sold the car to the man that owned the grocery store until it was parked and he got it. He does have a correct 63 409 for it now though. Just not the original one.


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> yes it is. 2nd owner and yes he has the 409 but unfortunately its not the one that came with it. He was telling me the history of the car. Back then he said all of them as kids would buy these bare bones base model 409 biscaynes. They would then put the 409's in their 32 fords and hotrods, replace them with a 283 in the biscayne and resell the biscayne and damn near get their money back. This was one such car. His friend bought it new, put the 409 engine in his hotrod and sold the car to the man that owned the grocery store until it was parked and he got it. He does have a correct 63 409 for it now though. Just not the original one.


cool. I have seen a 62 bare bone one. heater and radio delete, 4 on the floor- ordered that way. it was here in charlotte at rk motors


----------



## regal ryda

I need one of them more doors or that blue ht


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> he has about 75 more impalas / bel air / biscaynes. i will go take more pics and post them later.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


>


What's up with the blue duece, them doors solid? and that grill guard on the deuce too Tony? Let me know thanks.


----------



## FiveNine619

is the blue 62 a ss?


----------



## cdumi96

Any 409s for sale. Looking for one for my 1961 bel air.


----------



## Skim

cdumi96 said:


> Any 409s for sale. Looking for one for my 1961 bel air.


hit up BThompsonTX from the impala shop. He has a couple 409s he will sell


----------



## Moe Built

I could use that AC dash vent :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Skim said:


> some good ass parts cars too


GET THOSE 61 BEFORE I GET THEM FOR $1,000 FOR BOTH OF THEM!


----------



## dunk420

Allways finding the good stuff!!!


----------



## juangotti

NICE.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skim said:


> rider music by the dogg pound


Thanks Tony.........I couldn't find the downloadable mp3, know where I can get it? Maybe the guy that made the clip?


----------



## Venom62

Skim said:


> lets just say this. He wants to sell it and I know someone that wants to buy it. he has a 62 SS convertible 409 also that he wont sell but he and theGRINCH worked some business over the phone and they both appeared to be happy to do business afterwards lol


pics of the 62 vert?? also, how was the hoods on those 62s?? I NEED ONE!!!


----------



## Skim

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Thanks Tony.........I couldn't find the downloadable mp3, know where I can get it? Maybe the guy that made the clip?


hit up kandy n chrome  he made the video.


----------



## Hialeah56

ck this out skim
61 spots
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-1956-1...&hash=item4ab4a51227&vxp=mtr&autorefresh=true


----------



## cdumi96

Skim said:


> hit up BThompsonTX from the impala shop. He has a couple 409s he will sell


i talked to BThompsonTX hes got one partial. looking for something more complete. let me know if dude has one.


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Sup Tony lmk about the rocker moldings for my deuce... Need a set chromed. Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dunk420 said:


> Allways finding the good stuff!!!


x61, thanks again for hooking it up big dogg


----------



## God's Son2

lookin great


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 68rida

WT an Hell Bent lookin good Skim!


----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


>


thanks for the pics bean. that was a fun weekend


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## drasticbean

Skim said:


> thanks for the pics bean. that was a fun weekend


glad you like it..


----------



## elcoshiloco

Skim said:


> while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.
> 
> Picked up a little something for theGRINCH
> 
> :shocked:


Nice. Home Depot should kick you down some money for advertising for them. Think about this topic every time I step in there.


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> 58 and 61 radio deletes for da GRINCH. very hard to find. Thanks bruce.



You selling a 61 delete???


----------



## Skim

kilo1965 said:


> You selling a 61 delete???


hit up david, i picked them up for him. I have them still if you guys work something out I can send it if he wants to get rid of one.


----------



## Skim

some more of my window frame pieces rechromed


----------



## Skim

heres the trans mount and wishbone the grinch molded after chroming.


----------



## Skim




----------



## drasticbean

Nice .......!!


----------



## Skim

68rida said:


> WT an Hell Bent lookin good Skim!


thanks homie. Hows the 'hideaway 8' comin


----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


> Nice .......!!


----------



## Skim

this weekend was perfect cruising weather. we rolled to dallas to bridgeorama - they just opened this brand new bridge that spans the Trinity River in Dallas and there was a car show up the street so we rolled out to dallas.

leaving Krum





































met up with the homies in Lewisville










even with a slight mishap real riders we fix shit in the middle of traffic fuck a tow truck. Joes had some studs snap off. Noproblem. Oreilys up the block and we were back in business.


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

That would make a sick ass desktop if it was more appropriately sized :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> That would make a sick ass desktop if it was more appropriately sized :biggrin:


yep, i found it on facebook.


----------



## Skim

heres the a arms grinch built for my caddy


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> heres the a arms grinch built for my caddy


you get my messages bro


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> heres the a arms grinch built for my caddy


 so what you doing with them now or did they go with the car?


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Skim said:


> yep, i found it on facebook.



I used it anyways, f it


----------



## BIGSPOOK

Skim said:


> heres the a arms grinch built *for my caddy*



pics?


----------



## TKeeby79

kandychromegsxr said:


> so what you doing with them now or did they go with the car?


SKIM I know a certain Mr. Bean who is building a Caddy or if not him another guy shoot me a text with a price.


----------



## 68rida

Skim said:


> thanks homie. Hows the 'hideaway 8' comin


It's comin along... Should be getting with ya on some krum chrome soon!


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> SKIM I know a certain Mr. Bean who is building a Caddy or if not him another guy shoot me a text with a price.


who is building a cadi


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> hit up david, i picked them up for him. I have them still if you guys work something out I can send it if he wants to get rid of one.


Thanks Skim. Working it out with David now .


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

HEY SKIM CHECK YOUR PM'S, I NEED A HOOD FOR MY 63 IF YOU HAVE ONE


----------



## littlerascle59

:wow:


----------



## Skim

thanks rikki for this lol :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Skim said:


> thanks rikki for this lol :roflmao:


Cowboys get to shoot indians all the time but they nevvva evvva have to eat two birds.....:rofl:


----------



## CHE1

Skim said:


>


Uhhh thats sick!


----------



## regal ryda

Tony my grille arrived today holla at me


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> who is building a cadi


I know a guy!


----------



## king debo

Where, oh where, are the Kandy patterns?


----------



## Skim

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Cowboys get to shoot indians all the time but they nevvva evvva have to eat two birds.....:rofl:


lol themost funny random shit ever


----------



## Skim

if you search "shreds" everybody is a victim to that shit. from ac/dc to phil collins lol


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> Tony my grille arrived today holla at me


how the hell am i gonna call u in afghanistan


----------



## BThompsonTX

Skim said:


> how the hell am i gonna call u in afghanistan


He called me a little while ago....


----------



## Skim

ok but how am i gonna call him lol


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> ok but how am i gonna call him lol


i called you too, check ya voice mail


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> i called you too, check ya voice mail


:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

infamous704 said:


> :wave:


:wave:wuts good Mojo JoJo


----------



## Dylante63

Skim said:


> thanks rikki for this lol :roflmao:


LoL check out bad lip reading .com and the Herman Cain clip, some funny shit.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Skim said:


> this weekend was perfect cruising weather. we rolled to dallas to bridgeorama - they just opened this brand new bridge that spans the Trinity River in Dallas and there was a car show up the street so we rolled out to dallas.
> 
> leaving Krum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> met up with the homies in Lewisville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with a slight mishap real riders we fix shit in the middle of traffic fuck a tow truck. Joes had some studs snap off. Noproblem. Oreilys up the block and we were back in business.




Riding til the wheels fall off, lets get back on the I-35 Sunday out to Majestics picnic.


----------



## dunk420

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Riding til the wheels fall off, lets get back on the I-35 Sunday out to Majestics picnic.


If y'all do call me an I will hop n line b 4 u get there!!!!


----------



## kilo1965

kilo1965 said:


> Thanks Skim. Working it out with David now .


Payment sent to Grinch for delete plate. Thx bro


----------



## the GRINCH

kilo1965 said:


> Payment sent to Grinch for delete plate. Thx bro


Thank you . Mailed it out yesterday should see it Tuesday


----------



## God's Son2

looking splendorous


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

This build topic turned into the random picture post. I wanna add something too. Why not.....


----------



## Skim

BIGSPOOK said:


> pics?












car belongs to chrisdizzle now


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> This build topic turned into the random picture post. I wanna add something too. Why not.....












dont be hatin nikka!


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> dont be hatin nikka!


:wow: WHOA!


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> dont be hatin nikka!


63 grill and hood... 64 side trim and bumpers... OH MY!!! LOL!


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> moved the car and frame into the soon to be KANDY room , was tricky getting both rotisseries in there but we got it


here u go robbie. repost :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> dont be hatin nikka!


damn i didnt realize the 64 side trim when you sent me that


----------



## the GRINCH

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn i didnt realize the 64 side trim when you sent me that


Haha its more than just that messed up . Has 65 tail lights 66 trunk emblem and 63 rear bumper .


----------



## DJLATIN

Skim said:


> dont be hatin nikka!


'06 FRAME SWAP??


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> car belongs to chrisdizzle now



beautiful car


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim









dont be hatin nikka!





You sure wouldn't get this truck confused with that "other" red one! That cover is trick, I kinda like it from the tiny bit I can see.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> car belongs to chrisdizzle now


i shoulda kept that muthfucka asa daily LOL!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Austin Ace said:


> Skim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be hatin nikka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure wouldn't get this truck confused with that "other" red one! That cover is trick, I kinda like it from the tiny bit I can see.


:uh:


----------



## Lolohopper

Skim said:


> car belongs to chrisdizzle now



Nice car.

What color is that??
Any other pix where i can see the color better??


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> i shoulda kept that muthfucka asa daily LOL!!


:yes: I roll it everyday if it aint rainin!


----------



## Moe Built

Yeah I had an Idea to wait for a rainy day and sit down and start this Topic for the beginning and its been a week and I have only made it to page 419


----------



## 8t4mc

chrisdizzle said:


> :yes: I roll it everyday if it aint rainin!


chris would sleep in that bitch if he could.


----------



## Skim

Moe Built said:


> Yeah I had an Idea to wait for a rainy day and sit down and start this Topic for the beginning and its been a week and I have only made it to page 419


click on the link i posted in my very first post and its a link to all pictures without all the talk.


----------



## Moe Built

Skim said:


> click on the link i posted in my very first post and its a link to all pictures without all the talk.


That makes it a lot easier :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> click on the link i posted in my very first post and its a link to all pictures without all the talk.


yea , bout like that time when you locked a mans computer up haha , did he ever say if it fixed itself lol


----------



## king debo

Skim said:


> click on the link i posted in my very first post and its a link to all pictures without all the talk.


yep yep, that's how I did it..


----------



## God's Son2

lookin supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Austin Ace

You got it in a rolling chassis yet?


----------



## dunk420

going top secret


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## Bones 87

Skim said:


> david, heres that bum that was freestyling to me and little john at 2:00 in the morning on our way to LA. I was telling you about. This motherfucker was nuts


 i live about 30 minnutes from deming and we have it almost as bad as them fuckers shitty town to huh!!! o ya and TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

Austin Ace said:


> You got it in a rolling chassis yet?


Nope , not yet 
we havnt touched it in over a month maybe 2 
KANDYANDCHROME got to get here and do his thing , he will be here in a few weeks 



dunk420 said:


> going top secret


 not yet lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'M FEELIN' DAT


----------



## Austin Ace

the GRINCH said:


> Nope , not yet
> we havnt touched it in over a month maybe 2
> KANDYANDCHROME got to get here and do his thing , he will be here in a few weeks
> 
> not yet lol



That will be worth the wait!


----------



## Skim

Brian Thompson
RIP

man if you find any more impalas up there save some for me.
Miss ya man.














































were gonna find more one day.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

what?!?! unfucking believable.... RIP Brian


----------



## TWEEDY

No way...


----------



## 1SEXY80

:angel:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:angel:much respect


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## ramiro6687

Sucks to hear it, I feel like I know the guy from all of the posts on here and Impalas.net. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Skim

he had a lot of friends on this site.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

brian and LS-1 wagon


----------



## StreetFame

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :angel:


----------



## KERRBSS

Sorry to hear about your friend tony.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIX1RAG said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend tony.


x2 :angel:


----------



## npazzin

sorry to hear bout your friend man!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## impalalover64

RIP Brian.....Gonna Mourn you till I join ya.......:angel: Even helped me out.....


----------



## payfred

Aw man :angel: my prayers are with your buddy and his family. I'll pray for you too pimp hell why not


----------



## OKJessie

Dam man I didn't know him personally but knew him from this site! Sorry for your loss Skim & the rest of the North Texas Majestics! May he rest in peace! :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP


----------



## Tage

WOW! Sorry to hear about your Friend Skim... May he rest in peace.


----------



## showtimeduecerag

I'm sorry for your loss bro... My prayers goes out to his family especially to his daughter.
:angel:


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

Damn, RIP B. Thompson


----------



## Firefly

That's very sad to hear. What happened? 

My condoleances to all the people that knew Brian personally. Rest in peace Brian.


----------



## Maximus1959

Shocked! I have been following your topic for year's and he was truly a great friend to you and many on layitlow. Very sad! I think you should dedicate Hell Bent to him.


----------



## Maximus1959

:angel: RIP BT


----------



## carlito77

My condolences to you and his family and close friends....R I P


----------



## vengence

Damn skim its lookin like hell bent gonna be stealthy badass,i made it to laredo finally,holy cow it was hot. I came up with a possible solution to that idea you mentioned. 





R.I.P. Brian my condolences for your family.


----------



## rivman

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## DJLATIN

R.I.P. Brian :angel:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

SORRY FOR YALLS LOSS BROTHA


----------



## Wizzard

Sorry for his familys, yours and all of his friends loss.

R.I.P


----------



## kilo1965

Losing a love one is tuff. My prayers go out to you bro!!!!


----------



## jcutty

sorry for your lose homie stay up my prayers go out to his family


----------



## Skim

thanks everyone. he will be missed. rip B.


----------



## king debo

Wont be long for that KANDY AND CHROME :h5:


----------



## edelmiro13

Sorry About the Loss Tony stay up my homie and keep saving them impalas :angel:


----------



## Tangletowner

RIP BTX...way too soon


----------



## ShakeRoks

When are the patterns scheduled? I need my fix man! :run:


----------



## Black86Cutty

my condolonces to brians family n friends


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

king debo said:


> Wont be long for that KANDY AND CHROME :h5:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

man i got some pics but wait to post them.


----------



## drasticbean

pictures of what.....:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN

Skim said:


> man i got some pics but wait to post them.


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim said:


> man i got some pics but wait to post them.


Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper

post them hno:


----------



## infamous704

skinny/fat! post them pics up :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

prayers going to brian, family, and friends.........


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> man i got some pics but wait to post them.


I GOT A FEW ALSO didnt load them to photobucket either hahaha , so me and you the only ones who seen them lol 



drasticbean said:


> pictures of what.....:dunno:


of a certain 61 raggedy rag 



DJLATIN said:


>





Austin Ace said:


> Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!


yea that what i said and i think SKIM said the same thing when he saw them 



Lolohopper said:


> post them hno:


in due time , in due time 



infamous704 said:


> skinny/fat! post them pics up :biggrin:


ole fatty faterson , in due time my friend in due time , i will send you a preview in a txt


----------



## hotstuff5964

Dear god, at least give us a teaser!!! :run:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Sorry about your lost Skim


----------



## 58 Del-pala

David where you gonna be at this weekend? Spot numbers?


----------



## KERRBSS

No pics no progress


----------



## the GRINCH

58 Del-pala said:


> David where you gonna be at this weekend? Spot numbers?


LLB36-40


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> No pics no progress


truthness


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I know someone was getting their bean on yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I know someone was *getting their bean *on yesterday :biggrin:


:thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao:

he learned well...


----------



## regal ryda

Tony, you still got that paint hook up????


----------



## TKeeby79

Well while in NC I got to kick it with the GRINCH, SKIM, USF63, and meet some other MAJESTICS members it was a great weekend. Here are some sneak peak pics of the meetings of the minds on HELL BENT:
KANDY&CHROME, GRINCH, & SKIM








LAC OF RESPECT, K&C, GRINCH, Carlos
























Brain storming....


----------



## Coca Pearl

PATTERNS COMING SOON............:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> Tony, you still got that paint hook up????


yes sir


----------



## regal ryda

gotta place a order wit you when you get back


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> gotta place a order wit you when you get back


im back


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Dude everytime I went by your booth Saturday you guys were gone. Maybe next time your around.


----------



## 8t4mc

oh shit.......

pablo needs a hair cut.


----------



## Skim

58 Del-pala said:


> Dude everytime I went by your booth Saturday you guys were gone. Maybe next time your around.


we were parts hunting. my number was on the banner u shoulda called we coulda come back over.


----------



## 8t4mc

LOOKING GOOD TONY!!


----------



## Mr Gee

:wave:


----------



## TKeeby79

While walking through Dave's yard I saw this:


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> While walking through Dave's yard I saw this:


Must have been one big SHARPIE!! :dunno:


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> While walking through Dave's yard I saw this:


:shocked:


----------



## TKeeby79

Just a couple of random pics from this weekend:
Myself(TKeeby79), SKIM, the GRINCH, & USF63








SKIM, Johnny Salters, & the GRINCH








the GRINCH and his shopping cart








SKIM & the GRINCH's spots at the swap meet


----------



## kilo1965

Impala heaven


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Skim been callin you homeboy...but you don't answer....


----------



## Skim

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Skim been callin you homeboy...but you don't answer....


u sure u have the right number? i have no missed calls :dunno:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


> u sure u have the right number? i have no missed calls :dunno:


cell phowned


----------



## FoxCustom

TKeeby79 said:


>


Good Idea on the "skid plate" on the tunnel. I was actually thinking about doing a couple for my tunnel and front crossmember as well.


----------



## Jack Bauer

It was cool to finally meet you Skim.


----------



## 1229

Jack Bauer said:


> It was cool to finally meet you Skim.


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle

TKeeby79 said:


>


Come on you know that booth is to high tech for Pablo. He's use to painting under tarps in backyards, and tire shops and shit!


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

DId you change it? The one i always used to get a hold of you on..... pm me the new one.


----------



## SirTomeygun

Looking good Skim ,


----------



## Skim

Jack Bauer said:


> It was cool to finally meet you Skim.


nice to meet you in NC


----------



## Skim

TATTOO-76 said:


> x2 :biggrin:


it was good to meet u too man. That aircraft set up looks bad ass. You got some good ideas.


----------



## Skim

SirTomeygun said:


> Looking good Skim ,


thanks homie. u gotta swing thru some time


----------



## Skim

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> DId you change it? The one i always used to get a hold of you on..... pm me the new one.


cool


----------



## SirTomeygun

Skim said:


> thanks homie. u gotta swing thru some time


Yah, be cool to chop it up with you.... Pm me your # i got a new phone awhile back... Lost lots of #'s lol


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

chrisdizzle said:


> Come on you know that booth is to high tech for Pablo. He's use to painting under tarps in backyards, and tire shops and shit!


 ..


----------



## Skim

I will post some pice from me and bobs trip to North Carolina. We took a load of sheet metal to the Auto Fair swap meet because the rust out there is bad. I figured this way it would finance the trip as well and give me a chance to bring home a couple things.


----------



## Skim

TURTLE aka FORTWORTHAZTEC on here helped me load up the parts. Since we were bringing GRINCH's 58 to NC, we pulled the back window out and filled it full of hoods and fenders. I counted and we took 31 pieces, hoods, trunks, fenders and doors. Ernest even made me a banner lol


----------



## Skim

nicca said "Imported" lol

anyways. It looked like the beverly hillbillies


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

the trailer plug was not cooperating. All we had was brake lights on the trailer and it was going to get dark soon. we werent trying to get stopped so in Longview, Tx we stopped at GARAGE ART GUY rickys tattoo shop, he grabbed us some of those magnetic trailer lights from harbor freight. $11 fix. tapped into the tailgate lites and it was on to North Carolina.



















ghetto ass fix but it worked we were in a hurry to get back on the road lol


----------



## Skim

somewhere in mississippi


----------



## Skim

it started raining on us in alabama all the way to NC. One thing we did get in alabama was this bumper sticker because it was being sold at the gas station and it was so cheesey that I had to get it. 




























bobs turn driving


----------



## Skim

made it to NC no problems. Checked out Davids NOS collection


----------



## Skim

just a fraction of everything


----------



## Skim

we headed over to the swap meet to move the enclosed trailer to our spaces the day before. a good number of people were already set up by wednesday. saw this 59 wagon $2500 OBO



















also had this 60 elco


----------



## Skim

anyways that was it that day. the swap meet is gonna be first thing in the morning.

now, since bob is 6 foot 8, david had to make that fool a 'bed extention'. I thought this shit was funny.


----------



## Skim

pics from the swap meet...


----------



## Skim

KANDYCHROMEGSXR had the come up of the day lol..


----------



## Skim

that fool scored!! factory AC car with NOS parts and brand new interior kit in the trunk


----------



## Skim

they sold this 60 tri power $1500 because it had title issues. man I didnt get there in time lol.


----------



## DJLATIN

nice pics compa


----------



## Skim

our spot


----------



## Skim

Truck that Grinch helped build


----------



## Skim

back home we grill out carne asada, pastor, pollo etc on a real grill. In NASCAR country this is how they do it.










they need someone to show them how to grill at a swap meet. BIGPIT 903 where u at lol


----------



## Skim

pops and some of the NC Majestics crew in the shade


----------



## Skim

david scored an NOS 59 level air compressor for $40


----------



## Skim

Kricket found FORTWORTHAZTEC some skirts for his 64










og with scuff plates


----------



## Skim

og 57 kit rechromed $2800 he said he would take $2500 wanted to offer 2000


----------



## KERRBSS

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Skim been callin you homeboy...but you don't answer....


He don't answer your calls either. I Figured he didn't like Jewish people was the reason he stopped answering my calls.


----------



## Skim

bought a set of stamped gold nipple cross lace daytons with adapters for $125. all i wanted was the adapters so i resold the wheels to garageartguy


----------



## Skim

Tkeeby79 has eagle eyes. He spotted the back window frame I would have never seen that in the middle of all kinds of parts in the swap meet.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Ive never seen this before. thats cool


----------



## Skim

that east coast rust










east coast mural


----------



## Skim

NC got some ugly crooks


----------



## Skim

back to davids....


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT64 versailles rear end got the impala mounts welded on


----------



## Skim

kricket and pablo came out to check out the my car


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## Skim

last of the yard pics


----------



## Skim

then it was time to grub one last time before we jammed


----------



## Skim

that fool was getting his eat on.

anyways we got all loaded up with everything coming back to texas


----------



## Skim

we were doing good. Man that dually got great gas mileage. we filled up the tank 96 bucks north of atlanta and didnt need gas until we hit tallulah louisiana 500 miles later. 










mississippi river










louisiana


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Finally home. Krum Texas with more stuff than I left with.














































good to be home. Now I gotta mow my yard.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim Im glad you and Bob made it home safe. I had a great weekend kickin it with you guys. Let me know whats up with Detroit, I think I might fly out and meet you guys to kick it.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

I hope we have some good weather for you guys. 

Gonna be cool to finally kick it!


----------



## dunk420

Looks like another kik ass trip! Keep it up!! Bringn all da good chit to north Texas!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

dunk420 said:


> Looks like another kik ass trip! Keep it up!! Bringn all da good chit to north Texas!!!!!


Haha most of that is stuff I keep hid from him . Everytime he comes up here he leaves with a truck full lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> KANDYCHROMEGSXR had the come up of the day lol..





Skim said:


> that fool scored!! factory AC car with NOS parts and brand new interior kit in the trunk


dont forget new chrome bumpers and about 2-3 of every part lol got a little more stuff front him monday lol 



Skim said:


> they sold this 60 tri power $1500 because it had title issues. man I didnt get there in time lol.


damn i would have scooped that! hood wasnt open when i went by and it said not forsale then


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Haha most of that is stuff I keep hid from him . Everytime he comes up here he leaves with a truck full lol


he litterally had an enclosed trailer full and he just started handing me stuff!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Sent you a pm


----------



## lone star

Skim said:


> I will post some pice from me and bobs trip to North Carolina. We took a load of sheet metal to the Auto Fair swap meet because the rust out there is bad. I figured this way it would finance the trip as well and give me a chance to bring home a couple things.


IESI picks up your trash?


----------



## Coca Pearl

Skim said:


> it was good to meet u too man. That aircraft set up looks bad ass. You got some good ideas.


you going to take flight in the 63


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

skirts 4 sale??


----------



## kilo1965

Looking for OG vert frame for my 61. PM if anyone has leads.


----------



## the GRINCH

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> skirts 4 sale??


 sold to DIRTY already , what year you looking for


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice to see you guys


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> KANDYCHROMEGSXR had the come up of the day lol..


 andrew doing his thang out there picking up more verts, nice come up my boy :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Skim said:


> david scored an NOS 59 level air compressor for $40


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> Finally home. Krum Texas with more stuff than I left with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to be home. Now I gotta mow my yard.


nice job skim, i give you alot of credit homie to take them long ass trips to do what you do, you got my respect, i would love to take a trip like that one day in my dually and enclosed and just look for them and impala goodies :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

no joke said:


> nice job skim, i give you alot of credit homie to take them long ass trips to do what you do, you got my respect, i would love to take a trip like that one day in my dually and enclosed and just look for them and impala goodies :thumbsup:


lets go to carlisle!


----------



## Mr Impala

damn nvm carlise stated today!


----------



## kilo1965

Has anyone ever attended the Swap meet in Peotone,IL???


----------



## Skim

I havent. Charlotte Nc. is the biggest old car swap meet in the world they say Carlisle, Pa. is 2nd largest then pomona. The Pate swap meet in Texas was today, well this weekend, its pretty big but not as big as the ones back east.I finally scored some 12x60's for my vert and a versailles rear end.



















The cruisers had the scuffs and hockey sticks in perfect condition. These were NOS before they got painted black.


----------



## Skim

scooped up a versailles rear end for my 60 vert


----------



## Skim

lotta NOS stuff, 58 NOS stuff too.


----------



## Skim

nos 58 rag sunvisors with turbo glide directions



















nos 58 continental kits drum










58 vert top rails and trim. This guy sold a set of 58 cruisers for $300 last swap meet he didnt know.










somebody bought all that shit and came up


----------



## Skim

double post


----------



## Skim

58 tri power


----------



## Skim

picked up a single OG campbell zenith. only had one.


----------



## Skim

picked up a set of 72 spokes to get turned into 13's by mr FREAKY TALES


----------



## juangotti

Anyhting else out there skim. Might head out here in a bit. catch something before it gets dark.


----------



## Skim

Another versailles rear end that had been set up to fit a mustang. he wanted too much


----------



## Skim

juangotti said:


> Anyhting else out there skim. Might head out here in a bit. catch something before it gets dark.


seen some 64 fenders and stuff. Im sure you will find something. It was hot as fuck but oh well u know Im off today so might as well roll out


----------



## Skim

bought some NOS 64 front license plate panels and 2 NOS 58 license panels, 40 ea. Good deal on all those.


----------



## Skim

every swap meet has a muraled tailgate. You could have the kit if u wanted


----------



## Skim

picked up some 64 SS side trim in the tube


----------



## Skim

guy made me buy all of them he said, just take them all. 58 pitch forks


----------



## Skim

versailles be trying to hide an shit. walking past real quick. Could not find the owner.


----------



## Skim

These lincoln rags are sick. Rare as hell too. I couldnt believe what this one sold for. It was solid.


----------



## kilo1965

I'll be hitting you up for your 61 left overs. Good looking on the chrome fan shroud. I got a bunch of shit I need to get chromed.


----------



## TKeeby79

SKIM damn you still grinding! Get that money boy..... :thumbsup:
Feels good to see my team win! SKIM & the GRINCH made off at another swap meet!


----------



## Skim

kilo1965 said:


> I'll be hitting you up for your 61 left overs. Good looking on the chrome fan shroud. I got a bunch of shit I need to get chromed.


cool man that was a nice shroud too. Let me know man I got you.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

skim and friends have all the fun! you guys are all about it. much respect! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Skim said:


> guy made me buy all of them he said, just take them all. 58 pitch forks


Any 58 parts for sale ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim said:


> pops and some of the NC Majestics crew in the shade


Wally Chill'n


----------



## Skim

ElKamster said:


> skim and friends have all the fun! you guys are all about it. much respect! :thumbsup:


thanks man. thats what its all about. these trips we gotta do now before we get too old lol!


----------



## dunk420

Putn it down!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Skim said:


> TURTLE aka FORTWORTHAZTEC on here helped me load up the parts. Since we were bringing GRINCH's 58 to NC, we pulled the back window out and filled it full of hoods and fenders. I counted and we took 31 pieces, hoods, trunks, fenders and doors. Ernest even made me a banner lol


anytime homie...


----------



## jbrazy

You wanna talk about irony! I PM you about a Lincoln and you come across one for playa price and I was 150% sure they would not have one.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

LOL, this dude living up the single life with no kids........suck it up son, suck it up.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Skim said:


> Kricket found FORTWORTHAZTEC some skirts for his 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og with scuff plates


Thnx kricket... Good looking out.


----------



## king debo

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnx kricket... Good looking out.


Some Damn good parts to come up on!


----------



## Skim

PLANETGETLOW said:


> LOL, this dude living up the single life with no kids........suck it up son, suck it up.


i need a good wife thats down with the program :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

Skim said:


> thanks man. thats what its all about. these trips we gotta do now before we get too old lol!


yes you do!
if you wait too long, the farthest you will be able to leave from home, will be in range of the "life alert"


----------



## MR.59

Skim said:


> thanks man. thats what its all about. these trips we gotta do now before we get too old lol!


yes you do!
if you wait too long, the farthest you will be able to leave from home, will be in range of the "life alert"


----------



## FiveNine619

dam homie.. u make it look easy!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Skim said:


> BIG WHIT64 versailles rear end got the impala mounts welded on


Next stop CHROME SHOP


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Next stop CHROME SHOP


yes and u know this...


----------



## 8t4mc

are you ever going to answer your phone ese?


----------



## Chere Randzin

Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago


----------



## the GRINCH

Chere Randzin said:


> Its fucked up. I took all these pics almost 2 years ago


Sure you did . Because you traveled 2 years in time . Took them then went back to normal life . . Teach us how you did that cause I want to see what my 58 level air rag gonna look like when its done


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> Sure you did . Because you traveled 2 years in time . Took them then went back to normal life . . Teach us how you did that cause I want to see what my 58 level air rag gonna look like when its done


Sup David! :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> are you ever going to answer your phone ese?


:no:nicca neva do, and i call from super long distance


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> :no:nicca neva do, and i call from super long distance


wat up Myke!:h5:..


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Sure you did . Because you traveled 2 years in time . Took them then went back to normal life . . Teach us how you did that cause I want to see what my 58 level air rag gonna look like when its done


lol


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> lol


:wave:


----------



## Skim

8t4mc said:


> are you ever going to answer your phone ese?


i work 12 hour shifts at my job, i cant really be on the phone at work ya know. text me.


----------



## regal ryda

infamous704 said:


> wat up Myke!:h5:..


sup homeboy:wave:


----------



## BigVics58

Skim said:


> nos 58 rag sunvisors with turbo glide directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nos 58 continental kits drum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 vert top rails and trim. This guy sold a set of 58 cruisers for $300 last swap meet he didnt know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody bought all that shit and came up



:run::run::run: why cant i find deals like that!!


----------



## drasticbean

More pics please


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yea what BEAN said


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:nicoderm:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> i work 12 hour shifts at my job, i cant really be on the phone at work ya know. text me.


12 hours that's it :uh: quit being lazy foo


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> 12 hours that's it :uh: quit being lazy foo


IKR....hell I just pulled off a 36hr shift


----------



## tko_818

Cant wait to see those pics of what pablos putting down! post!!! :x:


----------



## Maximus1959

tko_818 said:


> Cant wait to see those pics of what pablos putting down! post!!! :x:


It would be nice to see him push himself and do something different then what he has been doing. Looking forward to seeing what he comes up with. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

mabe i should do somthing like this....














Its diffrent


----------



## TKeeby79

Pablo HELL BENT will look GREAT with those Tetris patterns, :roflmao:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> mabe i should do somthing like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its diffrent


----------



## graham

Skim said:


>


this car was at Carlisle as well.... from the truck shop in CA


----------



## Maximus1959

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> mabe i should do somthing like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its diffrent


Can you come do that on my car.


----------



## souphillylow

Yo skim that rag is gonna be nice as hell. I bet that jawn is gonna be sick.


----------



## the GRINCH

Ye ole Indian mohove patterns . Yea them black patterns gonna look hot on that black frame . Got the frame and few other parts watersanded for the artist to do his magic


----------



## USF '63

the GRINCH said:


> Ye ole Indian mohove patterns . Yea them black patterns gonna look hot on that black frame . Got the frame and few other parts watersanded for the artist to do his magic


:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

Maximus1959 said:


> It would be nice to see him push himself and do something different then what he has been doing. Looking forward to seeing what he comes up with. Keep up the good work!


i fully agree with you. style is a must, but being able to create works that people recognize for their uniqueness and dont confuse with other works from the same painter is whats makes painters legendary


----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


> More pics please


ok a couple randoms I took yesterday in my shop. I know, I know




















with my 54 barndoor 23 window microbus


----------



## BIG RED

When are you going to get down on the barn door?

My friend is as bad as you. Has a split hanging up in the rafters but everything eles comes first project wise. :banghead:


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> ok a couple randoms I took yesterday in my shop. I know, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 54 barndoor 23 window microbus


if that bitch goes half as hard as ur last bus it's gona still b a show stopper!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Looks like somebody needs to take time and wash white trash


----------



## dunk420

the GRINCH said:


> Looks like somebody needs to take time and wash white trash


As much as he drives that hoe he beta just drag tha cleaning kit round like I do!!!!


----------



## USF '63

damn that shop is clean and well kept......


----------



## USF '63

BIG RED said:


> When are you going to get down on the barn door?
> 
> My friend is as bad as you. Has a split hanging up in the rafters but everything eles comes first project wise. :banghead:



If he ever finishes that barn door he wont have a place to store his shipping boxes....


----------



## regal ryda

USF '63 said:


> If he ever finishes that barn door he wont have a place to store his shipping boxes....


QFT


----------



## BIG RED

USF '63 said:


> If he ever finishes that barn door he wont have a place to store his shipping boxes....


:banghead:


----------



## ramo68

TTT fOr Tha 940...


----------



## Texas Massacre

Skim said:


> ok a couple randoms I took yesterday in my shop. I know, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 54 barndoor 23 window microbus


How you going to be ironing in the shop lol


----------



## king debo

Texas Massacre said:


> How you going to be ironing in the shop lol


You gotta have fresh creases in your dickies before you slide on out!


----------



## the GRINCH

king debo said:


> You gotta have fresh creases in your dickies before you slide on out!


he got enough STARCH in his pants that he dont have to IRON , when he picked up White Trash he hit a skunk in the road , so needless to say all his belongings in his bag needed to be washed , my sister washed his cloths 3 times to get the smell out and his pants was still stiff from the Starch lol . . . . . . . . . untold story until today lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> he got enough STARCH in his pants that he dont have to IRON , when he picked up White Trash he hit a skunk in the road , so needless to say all his belongings in his bag needed to be washed , my sister washed his cloths 3 times to get the smell out and his pants was still stiff from the Starch lol . . . . . . . . . untold story until today lol


those fuckers are horrible! one sprayed my sister's dog.


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> ok a couple randoms I took yesterday in my shop. I know, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 54 barndoor 23 window microbus


microbus looks better up in the front than in the back full of chet!. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> he got enough STARCH in his pants that he dont have to IRON


HaHa


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

Picking the Artist up today. . . .


----------



## MIRACLE

the GRINCH said:


> Picking the Artist up today. . . .


----------



## lone star

what size you say your building is ?


----------



## the GRINCH

lone star said:


> what size you say your building is ?


im not sure what size Skims shop is , but mine was a 60x80 (4800 sq foot ) and we just added another 50 foot ( 1500 sq foot ) to that one, and added another 20x40 ( 800 sq foot )extension to our exhaust shop it was 40x50 (2000sq foot ) didnt know which shop you was asking about so i just put the size of 2 of them


----------



## lone star

Thanks. Im going to be breaking ground on my own. Just trying to decide what size.


----------



## the GRINCH

lone star said:


> Thanks. Im going to be breaking ground on my own. Just trying to decide what size.


word of advice , what ever size you decide on build it 2 times bigger if it is in your budget , we are not even finished with the addition and already out grown it also , overall we have over 15,000 square foot and have no room for anything . . . . im gonna have to start building some buildings at my house next lol if i get clearance with the lady haha


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> word of advice , what ever size you decide on build it 2 times bigger if it is in your budget , we are not even finished with the addition and already out grown it also , overall we have over 15,000 square foot and have no room for anything . . . . im gonna have to start building some buildings at my house next lol if i get clearance with the lady haha


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

pablo is working as we speak


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> pablo is working as we speak


Please tell me it's the tetris patterns!!!!!!!!! Lol !! 
Can't wait to see it just like ever body else!!!


----------



## king debo

The much anticipated artwork....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

lone star said:


> Thanks. Im going to be breaking ground on my own. Just trying to decide what size.


do you live in a neighborhood? if so check your by laws and shit first, you'd hate to build something and have to tear it down.


----------



## TKeeby79

:drama:Cant wait to see what Pablo, lays down on HELL BENT!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> pablo is working as we speak




awwwww shyt the moment everyones been waiting on :h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

64_EC_STYLE said:


> awwwww shyt the moment everyones been waiting on :h5:


Gee thanks . Dont sound like nobody wants to see whAt we can do . . . . . . . . Jk


----------



## drasticbean

Skim said:


> pablo is working as we speak


Fuck the olympic. This is what the lay it low family have been waiting for.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Skim said:


> pablo is working as we speak


poidh.


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Gee thanks . Dont sound like nobody wants to see whAt we can do . . . . . . . . Jk


its aight you can showcase your talents on my next project, that you already got out in the yard


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## kilo1965

Homie is sick with the graphics...


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Gee thanks . Dont sound like nobody wants to see whAt we can do . . . . . . . . Jk


Stop Crying, We all know HELL BENT is were its at cause of PREACHER MAN, LOL...



drasticbean said:


> Fuck the olympic. This is what the lay it low family have been waiting for.


I thought I was the only one who thought this, SKIM you have a following..



regal ryda said:


> its aight you can showcase your talents on my next project, that you already got out in the yard


Oh Man, the GRINCH got a line like at the DMV, did you get your number Regal Ryda?


----------



## Skim

hotstuff5964 said:


> poidh.


truth be told^^^

i juat seen some pics :wow:


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> truth be told^^^
> 
> i juat seen some pics :wow:


***** said juat


Pix r it didnt happen


----------



## Skim

hopefully they post some. im not there so i cant lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> hopefully they post some. im not there so i cant lol


Sorry Sir . I was instructed by the NEW owner NOT to post any pics . You will have to take that up with him


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> Gee thanks . Dont sound like nobody wants to see whAt we can do . . . . . . . . Jk


after all these impalas youre doing everyone already knows where to take their impala :h5:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Sorry Sir . I was instructed by the NEW owner NOT to post any pics . You will have to take that up with him


:inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

Jajaja


----------



## Coca Pearl

64_EC_STYLE said:


> after all these impalas youre doing everyone already knows where to take their impala :h5:


 if i was able to come with the funds to do so. grinch would have something different then a impala to work on....


----------



## leg46y

:squint: :squint: :squint:

im spending too much time checking in here for pics..... 
Anything yet?


----------



## preacherman

_







Originally Posted by *the GRINCH* 
Gee thanks . Dont sound like nobody wants to see whAt we can do . . . . . . . . Jk

_

Stop Crying, We all know HELL BENT is were its at cause of PREACHER MAN, LOL...
I appreciate the props but if it hadn't been fo the Grinch i would have never even had the opportunity to work on Skims rag. I have a dream job...come on, i work on custom cars all day long!


----------



## TKeeby79

preacherman said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the GRINCH*
> Gee thanks . Dont sound like nobody wants to see whAt we can do . . . . . . . . Jk
> 
> _
> 
> Stop Crying, We all know HELL BENT is were its at cause of PREACHER MAN, LOL...
> I appreciate the props but if it hadn't been fo the Grinch i would have never even had the opportunity to work on Skims rag. I have a dream job...come on, i work on custom cars all day long!


What's up PREACHER MAN? How's that iPod working out for you? Thanks for all the hard work you put on Hell Bent & my 61 junk.


----------



## Skim

Coca Pearl said:


> if i was able to come with the funds to do so. grinch would have something different then a impala to work on....


man his shop has muscle cars, tri five chevys, rat rods, trucks, anything custom they've done. that place is a trip


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> man his shop has muscle cars, tri five chevys, rat rods, trucks, anything custom they've done. that place is a trip


We have also did Airplane. Baby stroller. Boat . Gocarts and a few other odd ball things lol


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup: Future kustom painter right here...


----------



## preacherman

TKeeby79 said:


> What's up PREACHER MAN? How's that iPod working out for you? Thanks for all the hard work you put on Hell Bent & my 61 junk.


oh man, that thing passed up awesome a long time ago. I have the whole K.J. Bible on there and 3 days worth of singing and preaching! You don't know how much i appreciate it! As far as the hard work goes...i enjoy doing it. Just glad to get to work on such great cars!


----------



## preacherman

the GRINCH said:


> We have also did Airplane. Baby stroller. Boat . Gocarts and a few other odd ball things lol


and street bikes....


----------



## preacherman

firetruck, horse trailer, ...man, the Grinch even painted a paint gun once!


----------



## the GRINCH

preacherman said:


> firetruck, horse trailer, ...man, the Grinch even painted a paint gun once!


Haha Preacherman there was a few things I was trying to forget . . . Lol


----------



## Skim

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :thumbsup: Future kustom painter right here...


lol the lil homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

That's the GRINCH'S secret weapon..


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :thumbsup: Future kustom painter right here...


----------



## Skim

fool had him a Lawndale bull dog burger


----------



## Inked1

You guys got everyone on the edge of there seats,waiting to see hell bent! Me included


----------



## Skim

man its a dead topic. unless he or grinch posts them, i dont care either way. I think Pablo wants to get more done before anything gets posted but from what I seen its different and I love it so far. Keep it up fellas. that shit looks fresh.


----------



## BigVics58

:drama:


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> man its a dead topic. unless he or grinch posts them, i dont care either way. I think Pablo wants to get more done before anything gets posted but from what I seen its different and I love it so far. Keep it up fellas. that shit looks fresh.


Got daym I bet u feel like a kid waiting on Xmas!!!! 
Wen I grow up Ima b just like u Tony!!!


----------



## dunk420

im realy loving the tbi injection man! thanks fer tha hook up! That shit runs cherry with the 700r4!!! Just like u said ! Jump n yo chit ANd ride!!!!


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> fool had him a Lawndale bull dog burger


cant beat those fried bologna sandwiches tho.


----------



## Skim

TATTOO-76 said:


> cant beat those fried bologna sandwiches tho.


haha foe reals!


----------



## Skim

dunk420 said:


> im realy loving the tbi injection man! thanks fer tha hook up! That shit runs cherry with the 700r4!!! Just like u said ! Jump n yo chit ANd ride!!!!


told you!


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> versailles be trying to hide an shit. walking past real quick. Could not find the owner.


Dang! I need one of those. Let me know if you stumble across one again. 

That is for sale ofcourse.


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> We have also did Airplane. Baby stroller. Boat . Gocarts and a few other odd ball things lol


don't forget the fire truck........


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> Haha Preacherman there was a few things I was trying to forget . . . Lol


i'm guessing the guy didn't clean the horse shit out of the horse trailer b4 bringing it to you..........lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Man let me be the first to say , I never thought that doing patterns would be so time consuming . But after 60 hours of taping and we are still not ready for any kind of paint material . . . . I got much respect for Kandy and Chrome . And any other painter that does patterns and those hours is with me helping mask off the dead areas


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

the GRINCH said:


> Man let me be the first to say , I never thought that doing patterns would be so time consuming . But after 60 hours of taping and we are still not ready for any kind of paint material . . . . I got much respect for Kandy and Chrome . And any other painter that does patterns and those hours is with me helping mask off the dead areas



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

I need to stop by tmrw and check it out! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

I saw flakeage tonight . We have flakes


----------



## king debo

Ah chit


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> I saw flakeage tonight . We have flakes


thats called dandruff


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

Got Pablo eating some livermush


----------



## TKeeby79

Put that bish to work Pablo...


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


Pablo dont tell me your eating that dog food? 


the GRINCH said:


> Got Pablo eating some livermush


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## npazzin

mo pics mo pics!!!!!!!!!!! :drama:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## 214monte

:drama::drama:


----------



## tko_818

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

All these people eating popcorn. . . . . I want some to . Make that 2 orders so Pablo and I can both have some lol


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> Man let me be the first to say , I never thought that doing patterns would be so time consuming . But after 60 hours of taping and we are still not ready for any kind of paint material . . . . I got much respect for Kandy and Chrome . And any other painter that does patterns and those hours is with me helping mask off the dead areas


ALL THAT TIME TO TAPE, AND JUST A FEW MINUTES TO PAINT


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> All these people eating popcorn. . . . . I want some to . Make that 2 orders so Pablo and I can both have some lol


Don't forget the peacherman


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Don't forget the peacherman


Yea Preacherman likes popcorn , but he hasn't been here until midnight with us the last 5 days . We been working 14-15 hours a day all week . We here now at 10:15 on a Friday night . . . . . Need more Sundrop lol


----------



## infamous704

Good seeing u guys today! Nice progress Pablo! :biggrin: David Thank you for the hookup today :thumbsup: see ya guys in a few weeks!


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> Yea Preacherman likes popcorn , but he hasn't been here until midnight with us the last 5 days . We been working 14-15 hours a day all week . We here now at 10:15 on a Friday night . . . . . Need more Sundrop lol


:drama: lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:inout:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> Yea Preacherman likes popcorn , but he hasn't been here until midnight with us the last 5 days . We been working 14-15 hours a day all week . We here now at 10:15 on a Friday night . . . . . Need more Sundrop lol


Two 12 packs dont last long....














We needs a truck load


----------



## Skim

damn yall goin to town.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> damn yall goin to town.


On Sundrop I been asking if he wanted any breakfast , he says whatever you get is cool with me . So he has had a Sundrop for breakfast everyday


----------



## the GRINCH

infamous704 said:


> Good seeing u guys today! Nice progress Pablo! :biggrin: David Thank you for the hookup today :thumbsup: see ya guys in a few weeks!


No problem Joe Joe . You back in the impara game again


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> On Sundrop I been asking if he wanted any breakfast , he says whatever you get is cool with me . So he has had a Sundrop for breakfast everyday


haha thats fucked up


----------



## drasticbean

Did u get my package yet. Lol.


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Did u get my package yet. Lol.


Yea we got it but was broken in 3 pieces


----------



## drasticbean

Bondo and fiberglass. And it's good


----------



## brett

drasticbean said:


> Did u get my package yet. Lol.


Orly


----------



## Jack Bauer

the GRINCH said:


> All these people eating popcorn. . . . . I want some to . Make that 2 orders so Pablo and I can both have some lol


I'd rather have fried bologna sandwiches.


----------



## the GRINCH

Pablo ,Zennie,and myself going to mellow mushroom to tAke a break from hell bent


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> Pablo ,Zennie,and myself going to mellow mushroom to tAke a break from hell bent


You bastard! You have a mellow mushroom there? I ate there in florida 2 years ago and been craving it every since.


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> On Sundrop I been asking if he wanted any breakfast , he says whatever you get is cool with me . So he has had a Sundrop for breakfast everyday


 breakfast of champs....



the GRINCH said:


> No problem Joe Joe . You back in the impara game again


:yes:


----------



## BIG RED

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> You bastard! You have a mellow mushroom there? I ate there in florida 2 years ago and been craving it every since.


Is this the same box?









I'd eat there because of the box.


----------



## Skim

theres one here i ate there thursday night.


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> theres one here i ate there thursday night.


 :wave:


----------



## westsidehydros

no you got it wrong... u do your mushrooms and THAN you lay your patterns


----------



## the GRINCH

westsidehydros said:


> no you got it wrong... u do your mushrooms and THAN you lay your patterns


Na . He got Sundrop for that . Sundrop is like crack . As odd as it may sound Sundrop started in the town next to mine and nowhere does it taste the same . So you having had a real Sundrop unless you have had one from here


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> Na . He got Sundrop for that . Sundrop is like crack . As odd as it may sound Sundrop started in the town next to mine and nowhere does it taste the same . So you having had a real Sundrop unless you have had one from here


Kind of like a real Dr. Pepper from Dublin, Tx.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

ShakeRoks said:


> Kind of like a real Dr. Pepper from Dublin, Tx.


my cousins from Cali trip over Big Red and White Castle when they come in town. I just looked it up Louisville, KY has 2 Mellow Mushrooms opening soon...I'm hyped that shit is good.


----------



## vertex

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> my cousins from Cali trip over Big Red and White Castle when they come in town. I just looked it up Louisville, KY has 2 Mellow Mushrooms opening soon...I'm hyped that shit is good.


they usually have a good beer selection as well! they are the bomb and i hate pizza.


----------



## andres18954

TTT


----------



## payfred

Mellow Mushroom got them gigantic Margaritas too that's what I like best about there!

Damn y'all got me feeling like I had Pablo workin in slave conditions I never took him out for mellow mushroom. Sorry Pablo :happysad:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Lol foo u silly


----------



## the GRINCH

Might have a few pics to share tonight


----------



## Skim

poidh


----------



## king debo

Skim said:


> poidh


X61


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Skim said:


> poidh


What's up Skim, I sent you a PM


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Here comes the HNIC.......


----------



## the GRINCH

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Here comes the HNIC.......


Say whaaaaaaat .


----------



## lone star

the head ***** in charge lol


----------



## Skim

throw back pics :shocked:


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> throw back pics :shocked:


Bro you've come a long way..you got alot of patients!!!! This thread gives me inspiration....


----------



## ShakeRoks

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Here comes the HNIC.......


Did you get busted sleeping off a Sundrop hangover? :roflmao:


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> throw back pics :shocked:


I hope I have half the patience you have! Is this what I need to look forward to?


----------



## the GRINCH

ShakeRoks said:


> I hope I have half the patience you have! Is this what I need to look forward to?


Na just bring it to us and we will handle the headache and hassle that goes with every build


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Na just bring it to us and we will handle the headache and hassle that goes with every build


you get my PM


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> Na just bring it to us and we will handle the headache and hassle that goes with every build


:thumbsup:


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> Say whaaaaaaat .


David sent you a txt...


----------



## the GRINCH

kilo1965 said:


> David sent you a txt...


Did you send to right number . It hasn't come through


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> Did you send to right number . It hasn't come through


probably not...send you a PM...


----------



## kilo1965

David I switch phones need your number. Sent you a PM


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## drasticbean

HELL BENT ...,!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

Skim said:


> thats called dandruff


:roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> throw back pics :shocked:


*Hell yeah, I remember goin through all the pics on the Impalas site!*


----------



## Zoom

Mr Gee said:


> *Hell yeah, I remember goin through all the pics on the Impalas site!*


X2 firt time I seen this car was on there


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> Did you send to right number . It hasn't come through


sent PM??


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> throw back pics :shocked:


*nevermind, I see you por'd it*
when youre doing a fine restoration as this, do you treat the inside with anything? I guess thats the top of the wheel house I'm referring to


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Skim

Frame patterns looking real good. should be some sneak pics posted soon.


----------



## king debo

Need some pics from the KAIC, POIDH..


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> Frame patterns looking real good. should be some sneak pics posted soon.


maybe , maybe not


----------



## the GRINCH

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW COULD THIS BE IT , OR is this another car that yall dont know about 


i posted it for a few , guess no one wanted to see it 

so i erased it


----------



## tko_818




----------



## Coca Pearl

:rant:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Tha painter getting warmed up to start on the patterns...... 










....Wait a minute.... those look like some boobs :facepalm:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Damm it grinch... I tolds you not to be smoking yo cigarets all up in the booth while im workin ....










Now you got smoke all up in the patterns .... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup::wow:


----------



## Skim

aint no waterdrops in hell, only smoke & fire


----------



## low4life.toyo

Lookin good Skim:thumbsup:You makin ur way up here to Detroit next weekend Homie?


Skim said:


> aint no waterdrops in hell, only smoke & fire


----------



## crucialjp

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Damm it grinch... I tolds you not to be smoking yo cigarets all up in the booth while im workin ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you got smoke all up in the patterns .... :biggrin:


.

:worship: Now that what I'm talking about. Been wanting to see someone pull off some smoke patterns for a while!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

hno:


----------



## mrchavez

Skim said:


> aint no waterdrops in hell, only smoke & fire


i like this quote... wicked....


----------



## Stickz

Skim, 

Just seen one of your tags on the way home from work headed northbound.


----------



## Skim

Stickz said:


> Skim,
> 
> Just seen one of your tags on the way home from work headed northbound.


damn was it all faded out, most of them are going on about 10 years old now.










I know this ones still rolling around mostly on the east coast.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> damn was it all faded out, most of them are going on about 10 years old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this ones still rolling around mostly on the east coast.


There is a hopper car at the chemical factory next to my work that you bombed. I'll try to get a pic of it next time I see it, one of our cars has a bad ass full car halloween theme.


----------



## the GRINCH

the KANDY AND CHROME gonna be posting some pics , we cleared the whole frame tonight 3 coats , water sand it tomorrow and spray 3-4 more coats on it so its looking like GLASS


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> the KANDY AND CHROME gonna be posting some pics , we cleared the whole frame tonight 3 coats , water sand it tomorrow and spray 3-4 more coats on it so its looking like GLASS


Man I gotta say yall fuckin got down. Im at a loss for words. And thats just the frame.


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> Man I gotta say yall fuckin got down. Im at a loss for words. And thats just the frame.


when 2 worlds colide , when east coast meets west coast , when ******* meets CITY slicker , when CITY slicker get a taste of some SUNDROP hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Skim

shut up fool u retarded lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> shut up fool u retarded lol


should we post some WET pics


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> should we post some WET pics


t-t-today junior!


----------



## the GRINCH

ShakeRoks said:


> t-t-today junior!


KAC got them not me , i was cleaning out the paint gun he was taking pics lol


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> when 2 worlds colide , when east coast meets west coast , when ******* meets CITY slicker , when CITY slicker get a taste of some SUNDROP hahahahahahahahaha


When I read this my head makes it sound like a movie trailer! With the movie guys voice and all!


----------



## Inked1

Sneak peek!


----------



## ShakeRoks

Inked1 said:


> Sneak peek!


There are currently 1320 users online. 501 members and 819 guests
819 people are waiting on Pablo!


----------



## Inked1

ShakeRoks said:


> There are currently 1320 users online. 501 members and 819 guests
> 819 people are waiting on Pablo!


Ha ha! Right!


----------



## Skim

poidh


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> poidh


Fool you got pics . I sent them all to you . You post them


----------



## Skim

i cant from my phone


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:rimshot:


----------



## Coca Pearl

kac is not going to post into the weee hours or 2morrow.....


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Servers gonna crash when you guys post up 

Here we are trying to see the pics...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Skim

awe shit...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## regal ryda

Damn Pablo, you and David out there getting down :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

Shiiiiet, leave the tape on there and clear over that bitch! :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

tko_818 said:


> Shiiiiet, leave the tape on there and clear over that bitch! :nicoderm:


nah it gets hella better!


----------



## Inked1

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:,!


----------



## Wizzard

Frame is looking smooth as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## kilo1965

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



nice work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

More pics later tonight


----------



## jcutty

Tease


----------



## Skim

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> More pics later tonight


damn I noticed this shits about to hit a million views so you think you tuff now.


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> damn I noticed this shits about to hit a million views so you think you tuff now.


blah blah blah . . This car is old news now lol


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Skim said:


> damn I noticed this shits about to hit a million views so you think you tuff now.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Skim said:


> damn I noticed this shits about to hit a million views so you think you tuff now.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

I see LIL member's are :drama:. Im really Glad in in the CIRCLE OF TRUST! All I can saw is Ooo Weeeee! PABLO & DAVE did the DAMN thing!!!


----------



## drasticbean

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> More pics later tonight


WHAT TIME ...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los 210

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> WHAT TIME ...!!!!!!!!!


4 am


----------



## FiveNine619

:angry:


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> 4 am


That's cool I will be up waiting.


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> That's cool I will be up waiting.


Has Terrance been sending you the pics of his stuff I been working on


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## the GRINCH

Thats all folks . . . . . . . Lol


----------



## DJ63

the GRINCH said:


> Thats all folks . . . . . . . Lol


:twak:


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> Thats all folks . . . . . . . Lol


:inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

DJ63 said:


> :twak:


Whaaaaaaat . . . . . I can seize all pics if that would make you feel better


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:


Whats good Jason . Was you able to make those special pieces we been talking about


----------



## dunk420

fukn sick!:wow:


----------



## chilango1964

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>




:wow::wow::wow::worship::worship::worship: OHHH SWEET HELLL!!!!!! Sup Skim, Pablo, Dave!! :wave:


----------



## willskie187

Skim said:


> nah it gets hella better!











Damn that looks good!! :thumbsup:









:shocked::shocked::shocked: :worship: cant wait to see what comes after this!!!!!


----------



## DA SHOCKER

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> changing the game


----------



## king debo

No procrastifakin in here...:0


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> Has Terrance been sending you the pics of his stuff I been working on


Fuck Terrence. 
Cheap ass.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Inked1

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## kilo1965

Skim the Ace is going to be a work of art. Need to change the name from Hell Bent to Mona Lisa. David put me on the list hit me up when you get time to chop it up number in yea box.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


lovin the new approach wit the patterns on hellbent pablo bought to show em he can do it all :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


i said i wanted somethin different. i guess i got just that.


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> Fuck Terrence.
> Cheap ass.


:tears: Ouch..


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> :tears: Ouch..


Post up your stuff


----------



## DONUTS




----------



## hotstuff5964

:shocked:


----------



## BigVics58

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


OH MAN! :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Skim

pinche fuego culero


----------



## Boy.HighClass

sick !!!


----------



## Inked1

That bitch got SMOKED !


----------



## king debo

Will clear cover that and maintain It's integrity?


----------



## the GRINCH

king debo said:


> Will clear cover that and maintain It's integrity?


not really sure , we will find out soon i guess


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> pinche fuego culero


ESTE GUEY


----------



## Skim

^^this fool


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> ^^this fool


bout to call you


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> ^^this fool


 TE CRES TUFF


----------



## the GRINCH

publicar fotos de la perra perezosa


----------



## the GRINCH

viviendo con un mexicano que aprendí mucho


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> pinche fuego culero


Bro got that package in the mail today...Good looking out on the chrome...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Straight from HELL


----------



## drasticbean

HELL HAS NO FURY ....!!!!


----------



## Skim

kilo1965 said:


> Bro got that package in the mail today...Good looking out on the chrome...


good deal markell. glad you like them.


----------



## sand1

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


now that some 70s shit there taking it back


----------



## king debo

Burn them shits [email protected]@ 
U


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Skim said:


> pinche fuego culero










:


----------



## Skim

fool if u post it better be some pics of the car or frame. no shenanigans from you. 









:biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964

esta quedando chingon el jale !!!!!!


----------



## Skim

^ no petho. esta negrito es mas chingon con la pintura no


----------



## king debo

Quit rappin en espanol


----------



## the GRINCH

ROR. . . . . RAFF OUT ROUD


----------



## Skim

man i dont even speak spanish, i just be freestylin that shit. they kinda know what im talkin about though lol.


----------



## chilango1964

Skim said:


> ^ no petho. esta negrito es mas chingon con la pintura no



I really like the color combination Skim!!


----------



## Skim

gracias guey


----------



## king debo

Recibí esta jerga española en bloqueo! lol:rofl:


----------



## chilango1964

Skim said:


> gracias guey


por nada guey!!


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Love dat old school method. Da very first time I even tried patterns on a bike I did this. I remeber watching it on biker build off.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

elspock84 said:


> Love dat old school method. Da very first time I even tried patterns on a bike I did this. I remeber watching it on biker build off.


you know tha rules....









Poidh


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> viviendo con un mexicano que aprendí mucho


 :roflmao:








Poidh [/QUOTE]



~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :





Skim said:


> pinche fuego culero


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> you know tha rules....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poidh


Its in my photobucket I'll search tomorrow at woork and post it.


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> Whats good Jason . Was you able to make those special pieces we been talking about


working on it............OCD kicked in again................taking the "after market part" and the originals to school with me this week and putting them in the 3D scanner, gotta get the radius PERFECT.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Skim said:


> man i dont even speak spanish, i just be freestylin that shit. they kinda know what im talkin about though lol.


Nxt thing you know you will be doin movie quotes to Blood in blood out...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Thnks for those extra parts homie for the Ace... If u need anything Holla at me we right dwn the street!


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> you know tha rules....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poidh


this was 3yrs ago my second time flakin and first time playin wit tape.


----------



## Skim

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnks for those extra parts homie for the Ace... If u need anything Holla at me we right dwn the street!


thanks for coming over and helping unload that versailles for me


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> thanks for coming over and helping unload that versailles for me


sent pm


----------



## Inked1

Skim said:


> thanks for coming over and helping unload that versailles for me


 he said thanks for helping me unload this Versailles , skim got like 10 Versailles laying around his house. Hoardin all that good stuff !


----------



## westsidehydros

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


ok, please please please dont take this as hate...and you all may have a good explenation for this... but arnt the flames,even if just ghosted in, going to be upside down?


----------



## elspock84

westsidehydros said:


> ok, please please please dont take this as hate...and you all may have a good explenation for this... but arnt the flames,even if just ghosted in, going to be upside down?


They are not flames. Its just acetlyne suth (sp)


----------



## the GRINCH

westsidehydros said:


> ok, please please please dont take this as hate...and you all may have a good explenation for this... but arnt the flames,even if just ghosted in, going to be upside down?


wasn't going for flame look . . . So no its not upside down . We was thinking outside the box and did something different


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

westsidehydros said:


> ok, please please please dont take this as hate...and you all may have a good explenation for this... but arnt the flames,even if just ghosted in, going to be upside down?


When performing this effect it is near impossible to duplicate or produce the same design twice due to the nature and unpredictability of the flame hitting the surface... Thus creating the image of a smokey background... So in conclusion your observation is invalid foo... 


Jk


----------



## Skim

Inked1 said:


> he said thanks for helping me unload this Versailles , skim got like 10 Versailles laying around his house. Hoardin all that good stuff !


 fool i only got 6


----------



## king debo

Skim said:


> fool i only got 6


He said I only got 6...Ha And I got ZERO


----------



## Inked1

Pablo be puttin that "eeeeewwwwwwweeee " down !


----------



## the GRINCH

Inked1 said:


> Pablo be puttin that "eeeeewwwwwwweeee " down !


Geeeeee thanks . Me spraying that wet clear dont account for anything


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> When performing this effect it is near impossible to duplicate or produce the same design twice due to the nature and unpredictability of the flame hitting the surface... Thus creating the image of a smokey background... So in conclusion your observation is invalid foo...
> 
> 
> Jk


:werd:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

This is a grinch and KNC collaboration :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> When performing this effect it is near impossible to duplicate or produce the same design twice due to the nature and unpredictability of the flame hitting the surface... Thus creating the image of a smokey background... So in conclusion your observation is invalid foo...
> 
> 
> Jk ol


ole propper culo *****


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

On with the show :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

Lol . Ole translating culo mofo


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Geeeeee thanks . Me spraying that wet clear dont account for anything


BAHA


----------



## jsena

Nice job like that look!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> Geeeeee thanks . Me spraying that wet clear dont account for anything


Poidh .... :run:







































I got you .....
:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

jsena said:


> Nice job like that look!


The color is not what it appears to be in pictures. . Pics does it no justice


----------



## Skim

so the grinch does work? lol that fool david is gonna put you out of business. I seen terrances stroller he did the patterns on. turned out fresh. That chrome looks good too  Looks like Taz found him a new toy


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> so the grinch does work? lol that fool david is gonna put you out of business. I seen terrances stroller he did the patterns on. turned out fresh. That chrome looks good too  Looks like Taz found him a new toy


HAAAAAAAAAAAA, the look on the dog's face is classic. Frame is coming alont nicely.


----------



## Inked1

the GRINCH said:


> Geeeeee thanks . Me spraying that wet clear dont account for anything


 from what I have seen and heard, you get that eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeee to the 2cd power for putting out them sweet rides! My bad for not including you,you defiantly deserve your eeeeewwwwwwweeee !


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


>


:roflmao::rofl::facepalm:


----------



## dunk420

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Poidh .... :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you .....
> :thumbsup:


This car is going to b fukn amazing!!!! 

Now the real ? 



Are u driving this one to the shows Tony?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Skim said:


> so the grinch does work? lol that fool david is gonna put you out of business. I seen terrances stroller he did the patterns on. turned out fresh. That chrome looks good too  Looks like Taz found him a new toy








I guess my portege will put him outta business lol


----------



## westsidehydros

... Thus creating the image of a smokey background... So in conclusion your observation is invalid foo... 


Jk [/QUOTE]


hahahaha lol



like i said, i was just askin, but i see now that your only goin to see half of what i thought youwere gunna see anyways, and it looks dope ! :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

dunk420 said:


> This car is going to b fukn amazing!!!!
> 
> Now the real ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are u driving this one to the shows Tony?


till the wheels fall off . Then we will repair that then do it again lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Skim said:


> thanks for coming over and helping unload that versailles for me


Nicca said let me get some gloves... Foo I'm from Stockyards Fck ur gloves lol...

***** who the Fck gonna be old out there? I Jst don't give a Fck!


----------



## npazzin

whats he drawing? lol


----------



## MAAANDO

npazzin said:


> whats he drawing? lol


:uh: Obviously Tits. :buttkick:


----------



## OKJessie

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> On with the show :drama: :drama: :drama:


Man this is coming out sick...:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Rhetorical question!! :scrutinize:



MAAANDO said:


> :uh: Obviously Tits. :buttkick:


----------



## jsena

Is this your frame skim bad ass!!


----------



## willskie187

Skim said:


> nah it gets hella better!


And it damn sure did  :worship: this has to be one of the baddest frames ive ever seen!!!!!!







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maximus1959

Skim said:


> so the grinch does work? lol that fool david is gonna put you out of business. I seen terrances stroller he did the patterns on. turned out fresh. That chrome looks good too  Looks like Taz found him a new toy


TEA BAGGED!!


----------



## kilo1965

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> On with the show :drama: :drama: :drama:


Frame looking good bro... Skim you got a one of kind Ace.. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

Skim said:


> so the grinch does work? lol that fool david is gonna put you out of business. I seen terrances stroller he did the patterns on. turned out fresh. That chrome looks good too  Looks like Taz found him a new toy


----------



## chrisdizzle

Pablo you gotta quit huffin you paint homie, you look high as a mutha trucker!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Skim

bout time lil nikka. that shit turned out sick as hell. I seen some sneak peaks of the wheel wells, radiator support and the car earlier too


----------



## Skim

:shocked:


----------



## doctahouse

Wow!! The work on the frame turned out amazing.....you need plexi floors.


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Look at this pic real good, I see 2 girls faces


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr. Andrew said:


> Look at this pic real good, I see 2 girls faces


please show us


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

smokin hot


----------



## hotstuff5964

doctahouse said:


> you need plexi floors.



Chill out...


----------



## the GRINCH

Pics do this no justice . KAC and Preacherman can agree when I say this but its no where near what it appears in pics


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Work of art!!


----------



## Venom62

Wow!!! If it looks this good in the pics, I can't wait to c it in person!

Great job fellas


----------



## Mr. Andrew

the GRINCH said:


> please show us


Don't kow how to draw lines, but one just under the shock tower and one just in front of that one


----------



## Skim

i see that bitch too! :shocked:


----------



## MR.LAC

That frame is coming vicious!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

Mr. Andrew said:


> Look at this pic real good, I see 2 girls faces


i see them..one in the front by the hole..and the other by the top rear ear..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## drasticbean

Dam... I need to see this in person and take some pics.


THis is just fucking beautiful. When your able to see the vision of your car come to reality,it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## 1SEXY80

Damnit...TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

The frame mods and patterns flow together real nice*


----------



## JOHNER

Frame is sick..I see the chick face in the smoke!


----------



## BRAVO

I wasnt feeln the change of color to black at first...but is all makes since now, looks amazing


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Gonna be the baddest 4 door around!!


----------



## KAMOZO_310

over a million views!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## TONY MONTANA

frames badass skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

thanks but all the credit goes to pablo and grinch on that. they put it down.


----------



## Dylante63

Looks dope. The colors and style the dark colors with the silver and the smoke effect remind me a little of 8 ball 61 from back in the day.


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> thanks but all the credit goes to pablo and grinch on that. they put it down.


:worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

LOOKS DOPE


----------



## Maximus1959

So what's the plan for the body? Kandy the whole car blue with a little black. I will be tuning in for this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Let's see some body pics!


----------



## Moe Built

Thats some Kick ass work :worship:


----------



## the GRINCH

Maximus1959 said:


> So what's the plan for the body? Kandy the whole car blue with a little black. I will be tuning in for this one! :thumbsup:


Its by far any shade of blue . Its all green Kandy and green pearls


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## block5

Frame looks sick . This maythe be aa dumb guestion but Are you going to pattern the belly as well? Just wondering


----------



## mrchavez

the GRINCH said:


> Its by far any shade of blue . Its all green Kandy and green pearls


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

CAC AND GRINCH,you guys outdid yourselfs..top notch work!


----------



## the GRINCH

block5 said:


> Frame looks sick . This maythe be aa dumb guestion but Are you going to pattern the belly as well? Just wondering


Word in the shop is thats already done . Them fools KAC and Grinch is at airport now


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

johner956 said:


> CAC AND GRINCH,you guys outdid yourselfs..top notch work!


You havnt seen anything yet . We got a gang of pics not counting whats to come


----------



## the GRINCH

johner956 said:


> CAC AND GRINCH,you guys outdid yourselfs..top notch work!


Thanks for the positive feed


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Budweiser Bike

thats gonna look Clean when u get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Oh its ALL DONE and looks , OOOOooo WwWwEEeeeeeeeee


----------



## kilo1965

Grinch fantastic job on the Ace. CAC did his thing on the frame...


----------



## DONUTS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeyo85

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

that frame is off the frame! lol i know the body is gonna be nice!


----------



## littlerascle59

:wow:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: lookin great


----------



## drasticbean

Creating a master peice ...


----------



## TRAVIESO87

this shit right here ***** this shit right here ***** this shit right here *****... gonna fucc the game up great job kac,grinch,and skim


----------



## low4life.toyo

Boy o Boy SKIM u really doing it this time:thumbsup:Hell Bent gonna be a bad mofo


----------



## CJAY

KILLIN IT AS USUAL SKIM!!!!!!! I'LL BE "HELL BENT" ON SEEIN THAT ACE IN VEGAS ON AN OCTOBER SUNDAY! GOOD SHIT HOMIE!


----------



## SPOOK82

looking so bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## the GRINCH

This foo caught me buying watered down Sundrop in Texas .


----------



## westcoastridin

lol he a spy


----------



## impalaserg

What's the plan for the interior ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

So you ditched your original VW color then?


----------



## Skim

yeah that shits history.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SKIM GOT THE INTERNET GOING NITS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Cant wait to see it fineshed :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

How come the rear inner wheel well is not moulded?


----------



## kilo1965

Killing the fucking game!!!!!!!


----------



## trippin'

i've jumped in. can't wait for the out come


----------



## Skim

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> How come the rear inner wheel well is not moulded?


nope. the only way to truly mold the rear inner wells would be to basically rebuild it into a mini tub at the top because the two pieces from the factory are not sitting at equal heights. thats when it becomes just doing shit to do it.


----------



## Stickz

Skim said:


> damn was it all faded out, most of them are going on about 10 years old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this ones still rolling around mostly on the east coast.


I think that was the one..


----------



## king debo

I wanna see the assembled motor pics...I know you gottem..


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Skim said:


> nope. the only way to truly mold the rear inner wells would be to basically rebuild it into a mini tub at the top because the two pieces from the factory are not sitting at equal heights. thats when it becomes just doing shit to do it.


 ohhh ok. thats probably what they done to this car


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

your car is looking:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MAC1961

:bowrofl:


----------



## Skim

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> ohhh ok. thats probably what they done to this car


shit el rey probably got a 1000
other mods that i dont got :biggrin: all i want is a show car for the streets. im hitting the vegas strip soon as the show lets out :shocked:


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> shit el rey probably got a 1000
> other mods that i dont got :biggrin: all i want is a show car for the streets. im hitting the vegas strip soon as the show lets out :shocked:


You are the hardest dood to get ahold of.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skim said:


> yeah that shits history.


What are you "show" plans for the car now? You going transformer?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

wanna see this at one of the LA whittier blvd cruises that i do when its all ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny007

Skim by any chance do you still have a clean 63 hood for sale that you're willing to ship to socal. if so can you pm me.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Dope skim


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SIX1RAG said:


> You are the hardest dood to get ahold of.


X2....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## westcoastridin

SIX1RAG said:


> You are the hardest dood to get ahold of.



:yessad::yessad:


----------



## big pimpin

Crazy shit Skim....much props!!!!!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

super tight :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## infamous704

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Dis Nikka said "even yo grandma can do dis" :biggrin:


----------



## kilo1965

Grandma better get busy if she can do this ish.


----------



## Venom62

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


WOW!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

colors pop


----------



## dunk420

fuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Hard In Da Flame!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Oh shhhhhhhiiiiiiitttttttttttttt


----------



## KAMOZO_310

just raised the bar way high right here! :boink:


----------



## trippin'

thats some killer s#*t


----------



## DKM ATX

Spechless


----------



## Inked1

The Grinch and Pablo just took it to a whole nother level!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Bak to hellbent.... close up pics


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Badass work pablo


----------



## datinmans58

DAMN !! SPEECHLESS !!! UUHH THAT'S IN A LEAGUE ALL BY ITSELF !! FUXK BIG ASS PROPS HOMIE !!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Bak to hellbent.... close up pics


Man is it because I'm in the sky right now or does the last pic playing games... you can see u taken the pic... But looks like ur blazing one up and there is smoke around u? I'm trippin!


----------



## KERRBSS

Good to finally meet you today tony. Have a safe trip back.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Rollin down Woodward in the D.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Courtesy of Skim


----------



## TONY MONTANA

NICE MEETING YOU TODAY SKIM...HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME HOMIE


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Ya, it was cool meetin Skim and all but it was *GREAT meetin the GRINCH!

*

*(How's that Grinch?) *


Have a safe ride back boys.......


----------



## SPOOK82

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## TKeeby79

WOW, Thats a BAD AZZ pic right there!!! 


Detroit 6 ACE said:


>


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TKeeby79 said:


> WOW, Thats a BAD AZZ pic right there!!!


Ya. I posed her up real nice. Lol.


----------



## KERRBSS

Tony and David, 2 real cool doods. Good meeting both of you. Hope to make my way out to the shop someday.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

The grinch worked his white powers today and talked his way out of a illegal turn running a red light speeding ticket.....


----------



## king debo

I hate those kind of moments!


----------



## infamous704

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> The grinch worked his white powers today and talked his way out of a illegal turn running a red light speeding ticket.....


I HEARD THE GRINCH GAVE THE OFFICER A 12 PACK OF SUNDROP.....AND HE LET YA GO!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

^^^^^ lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Its 420 am somewhere in Missouri. Driving in rain sucks


----------



## CHEVYXXX

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Bak to hellbent.... close up pics


that '61 is gonna look so nice when finished.


----------



## God's Son2

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> The grinch worked his white powers today and talked his way out of a illegal turn running a red light speeding ticket.....



looks like that officer got his eye on the bag of chips. Good to see you get away. there are some good cops out there


----------



## God's Son2

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> colors
> pop










_*wowzer*_


----------



## 5DEUCE

Looking bad ass Skim!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Did you get one with your Ace?


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Ya. I posed her up real nice. Lol.


----------



## Lowridingmike

this 61 goes hard.


----------



## abelblack65

Skim u made the right choice to change color! It's scores the time u took Ur build in a new direction. Grinch, PM, & KNC are executing Ur vision wit impeccable taste. We have been fortunate to be along for the ride of an arduous journey, which is at the zenith of its conclusion!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

abelblack65 said:


> Skim u made the right choice to change color! It's scores the time u took Ur build in a new direction. Grinch, PM, & KNC are executing Ur vision wit impeccable taste. We have been fortunate to be along for the ride of an arduous journey, which is at the zenith of its conclusion!!!


um thAnks but one question who is PM


----------



## Mr Impala

the GRINCH said:


> um thAnks but one question who is PM


id guess preacher man but thats just a guess


----------



## God's Son2

David sought my wisdom for this build. I even drew out the patterns


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Impala said:


> id guess preacher man but thats just a guess


Thats what I thought but wanted to make sure


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TKeeby79 said:


> Did you get one with your Ace?


Ya. I have a couple from back in October. 

I'm posting em in "One of a Kinds" thread. 

I don't wanna step all over Hell Bents thread with my POS.


----------



## Skim

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Ya. I have a couple from back in October.
> 
> I'm posting em in "One of a Kinds" thread.
> 
> I don't wanna step all over Hell Bents thread with my POS.


the one u took at comerica field was the best one. I also like this one I took at the Canada bridge crossing.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Detroit 6 ACE said:


>


----------



## Skim

:roflmao: gawdamn that was horrible LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Maximus1959

Skim said:


> :roflmao: gawdamn that was horrible LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


I'm trying to figure out what was funnier. The dude sleeping on the diner floor, the military base access pass sticker on the front of the Benz windshield, or the simultanious poor some out for the dead homies. American Idol auditions start the first week of June.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

The video is classic!


----------



## payfred

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


Thats the worst shit I ever heard :roflmao:


----------



## KAMOZO_310

:loco: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

Move down south where its warmer... all the playas, all the hustlas, nothin but them lacs


----------



## abelblack65

PM-Preacher Man


----------



## kilo1965

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


WTF is really going on in the "D" T-BABY...:werd:


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> :roflmao: gawdamn that was horrible LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Man really...speechless..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Better version


----------



## KAMOZO_310

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 68rida

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Better version


"I think she was in the lion king" lmao


----------



## Lowridingmike

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Better version


thAT WAS EPIC!


----------



## Groc006

Seeing how you guys like Sun Drop.... Here's a few pics of something I ran across the other day


----------



## the GRINCH

Groc006 said:


> Seeing how you guys like Sun Drop.... Here's a few pics of something I ran across the other day


thats classic there , those was collector items haha ( if you like racing )


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Better version


lmao! Classic!


----------



## PAYASO'S49

uffin:


----------



## nferno

God dammn!

Just read the whole thread over on impala.net. To top it off came over here and saw the new paint and made a mess in my pants. Massive respect to you guys.


----------



## the GRINCH

Need more pics bishes . . I know this dude that has like 200 but he to busy to upload them and post them


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> Need more pics bishes . . I know this dude that has like 200 but he to busy to upload them and post them


:wave: David


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## trippin'

*alright.............*


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Need more pics bishes . . I know this dude that has like 200 but he to busy to upload them and post them


I got over 300 pics I got them uploaded i just gotta post them in here


----------



## BRAVO

Skim said:


> I got over 300 pics I got them uploaded i just gotta post them in here


tease


----------



## king debo

Do it.


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> I got over 300 pics I got them uploaded i just gotta post them in here


Was talking bout me bish


----------



## 100spoke

more pics!!!


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Was talking bout me bish


my pics are from the trip to detroit


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Stall me out Debo!


----------



## KERRBSS

Any updates?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

while we wait for mo pics hers a koo movie to watch...









yo skim.... skip to 2:05


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Looking good homies


----------



## npazzin

JUST WATCH3D THAT, LOL APPERENTLY _ITS COLD IN THE D? OR NO? _




Lowridingmike said:


> thAT WAS EPIC!


----------



## Skim

So last week, Grinch, KandyNChrome and I took a trip to Detroit Michigan for the WS Detroit Majestics picnic. It was a lot of fun. took us 26 hours to get there. I hope you guys enjoy the pics as much as we did going.




























everybody on damn facebook I guess


----------



## Skim

alls well till we got lost cuz i didnt see where 44 split off to tulsa as we left oklahoma city




























we were lost on some dirt roads. we finally found a back highway. I had to stop to piss and when we pulled up to a fake ass IN & OUT we saw this!!


----------



## Skim

ok so we got out of there. Grinch had a hunch he smelled some NOS 58 shit in the air and we wound up at an old mans house who let us pillage thru his barns for stuff. 
































































lotta NOS parts


----------



## Skim

he even had some swangas. they were 83z tho


----------



## Skim

more scavengerin


----------



## Skim

sheds were full




























two NOS powerglides were in this crate


----------



## Skim

NOS 59 and 60 rocker mouldings in the box










david bought all his 58 door panels he had.


----------



## Skim

i got a cool little mirror for my 59 wagon




























now it was time to go. we gotta get to detroit


----------



## Skim

EAST SAINT LOUIS. we aint stoppin there lol


----------



## Skim

some of yall probably think these pics are stupid but i like this shit. I never seen it before,.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

finally made it to the hood. Where Fons lives. Southewest Detroit aka southwest Vietnam


----------



## Skim

yall probably remember this is where Eminem battled it out in the movie 8 Mile










they were doing graff on the side


----------



## Skim

nephew from W/S Detroit showed me around downtown a bit.


----------



## Skim

now me and fons took a little cruise thru the hood. It was plainly told to me, you dont go to these areas if you aint from that area but we were cool cuz thats fons hood.



















historic trainstation. Google it, its a bad ass place.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

:wow:


----------



## Skim

southwest D in the hood


----------



## Skim

The North Texas Flag has been planted in the north


----------



## Skim

back at Fons everybody started showing up. His alley was packed with lowriders and food was on the grill with plenty of beer.


----------



## Skim

working on Blue Magic










there were plenty of 64 rags




























tones 60 was fresh


----------



## Skim

anton hookin it up on the grill


----------



## Skim

time to roll out to 20's pad up in sterling heights. Freeway all the way up. We smashed all weekend.



















ol serious ass nikka


----------



## Skim

we were riding out to Pontiac michigan for the picnic.


----------



## Skim

AT THE PICNIC WE ALL GOT A GROUP PIC BEFORE PLAQUES WERE ISSUED TO THE 2 NEWEST MEMBERS OF W/S DETROIT CHAPTER











now let the hopping begin


----------



## Skim

picnic was off the chain. lotta people and cars. i wont post every pic.



















those pics courtesy of L boogie


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

WOOOPS


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Once we left the Majestics picnic, we headed over to Travs house a few miles away in Pontiac, Mi. There we regrouped to plan out our night which consisted over 60 miles of cruising! Yes 60 miles so if your car wasnt mechanically fit, leave that shit at home! These streets are fucked too so be prepared!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

So now we are about to start cruising for the night. Just to give you a little idea how long we cruised. U can see its still daylight and we didnt make it home until 3 a.m.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

sorry for the blurries. u know how that goes in the rag


----------



## Skim

Marc AKA Detroit6Ace


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

chillin at comerica tigers stadium


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

thats where my favorite pic of all time of my car got snapped by Marc detroit6ace. Had to do this before the cops come. I pulled up where no cars are supposed to be at.


----------



## Skim

before i go on, heres some video of the hang out in detroit down town. lotta nice rides up there.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

the next morning in the hotel parking lot we got to check out clarks (XLOWLIFEX) 60 vert project he was hauling home from upnorth


----------



## Skim

DAVID AND CLARK CHECKING OUT THE 58 GOODIES.


----------



## Skim

so then we made a stop by robbies pad SIX1RAG to check out his ace rag hes been building. I tripped out seeing how much he has done to get it to the point that now is damn near ready for bodywork. All metalwork done by him in his garage. Good job Robbie. Real cool dude.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

cant forget the sun drop goes places it has never been before lol


----------



## Skim

Now it was time to grub. 20 minutes took us to a Chaldean food restaraunt, me and pablo were with it. Grinch wasnt but he sat there anyways. It was good.


----------



## Skim

Toronto chapter joined us for some middle eastern grub.


----------



## Skim

mister empty plate










fool wouldnt eat he was scared of it


----------



## Skim

canadian funny money. it has plastic in it.


----------



## Skim

now its time to hit the road. food was good, it was fun. time to roll.


----------



## Skim

oh snap, what would a trip be without the cops. we were trying to leave we got pulled over. making an illegal left to get on the freeway. I swear the whole night before we were hitting switches and running red lights on woodward almost hitting hookers dancing in the street, now a cop sees us :uh:




























david got us outta that one. good thing the white guy was driving :biggrin: he let us go


----------



## Skim

stopped to get gas and bitches just be peeing anywhere in detroit. she knew i was taking the picture too.


----------



## Skim

well it was fun. We still had to get home . I hope yall liked the pics so far.


----------



## Skim

So back to where we left off. Headed home.


----------



## Skim

stopped to switch drivers. Each driver drove a full tank as we usually do it.


----------



## Skim

fool just farted right before the pic


----------



## Skim

ok so this is springfield missouri fuckin pouring down rain. I woke up passing thru st louis when david was lost










familiar site for the rest of us










no HR department there.


----------



## Skim

so we were in Oklahoma and david spotted this 59 el camino about to get crushed. I dont know how the fuck he seen it either. we busted a U and they let us strip it










paint dividers, full air conditioning. shit it was a come up


----------



## Skim

I took all that shit off I could



















they took the doors and all. I stripped the dash


----------



## Skim

gutted in 20 minutes


----------



## Skim

no ac. my ac




























like we just left the swap meet and we still havent even made it to texas


----------



## Skim

still driving. 










damn whats this a 62 bubble top :shocked: sorry not for sale


----------



## Skim

and then we got home. that was our trip. Pablo walked into the laundrymat in krum and this is what we saw










kinda cool. Paying it forward. Thanks to everybody that helped us out and made this trip as much fun as it was.


----------



## preacherman

Skim said:


> mister empty plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool wouldnt eat he was scared of it


Can you blame him...they had to be a burger joint around there somewhere!


----------



## preacherman

uuummmm...hold up!! what he looking at on that phone????


----------



## Skim

preacherman said:


> Can you blame him...they had to be a burger joint around there somewhere!


man it was good food. He waited till we stopped at mcdonalds in indiana and ate 6 burgers and 4 fries


----------



## Dylante63

Skim said:


> now me and fons took a little cruise thru the hood. It was plainly told to me, you dont go to these areas if you aint from that area but we were cool cuz thats fons hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> historic trainstation. Google it, its a bad ass place.


I love that ford


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> So now we are about to start cruising for the night. Just to give you a little idea how long we cruised. U can see its still daylight and we didnt make it home until 3 a.m.


man i like that 60 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AWSOME TRIP


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> ok so this is springfield missouri fuckin pouring down rain. I woke up passing thru st louis when david was lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> familiar site for the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no HR department there.


mad props skim, it takes alot to do all that traveling you have been doing :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:cool snaps


----------



## BIG RED

Skim said:


> canadian funny money. it has plastic in it.


Its full on plastic. I hate it.

Thanks for the picks looks like a good ass time.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Skim said:


> stopped to get gas and bitches just be peeing anywhere in detroit. she knew i was taking the picture too.


Looks kinda cute :shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

Great Pics Skim!! What a trip The hand gun was very interesting I must say. We don't see shit like that out in the open up here that's for sure, I'm glad too.


----------



## Skim

shit i thought that was an e brake lol. thats Murder city i guess.


----------



## Skim

hotstuff5964 said:


> Looks kinda cute :shocked: :biggrin:


there were two different chicks that did that. she was the second one. i cant figure out why they didnt just go inside to pee.


----------



## Maximus1959

preacherman said:


> uuummmm...hold up!! what he looking at on that phone????


www.pornhubb.com :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Skim said:


>


----------



## CHEVYXXX

no joke said:


> mad props skim, it takes alot to do all that traveling you have been doing :thumbsup:



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

man, you guys are my hero's hahaha i love the crazy trips you guys allways do, its allways great to follow it, not only the pics but also the text haha allways great story's! keep it up homiez


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Cool pics, thanks for sharing.

That back window/curtain in that red 64 rag is crazy looking.


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> he even had some swangas. they were 83z tho


WOULDNT MIND OWNING A SET..... :biggrin:


----------



## kilo1965

Skim said:


> nephew from W/S Detroit showed me around downtown a bit.


I see Tech N9NE on the Marqee....Tech from KC...


----------



## Skim

today i brought home the 59 that was in the barn. finally sees the light after years and years in the tomb lol. thanks to big bob for the help today.






































we had to give him back his rims. they are from his 56 belair


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

infamous704 said:


> WOULDNT MIND OWNING A SET..... :biggrin:


they could be yours for a measley $100 he was asking.


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> today i brought home the 59 that was in the barn. finally sees the light after years and years in the tomb lol. thanks to big bob for the help today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had to give him back his rims. they are from his 56 belair


:run:


----------



## impalalover64

Skim said:


> they could be yours for a measley $100 he was asking.


83's are more rare and harder to find than 84's I will give a bill for them and then have that krum chrome put on em...Holla at me !!!


----------



## Skim

impalalover64 said:


> 83's are more rare and harder to find than 84's I will give a bill for them and then have that krum chrome put on em...Holla at me !!!


speaking of that these just got that Krum, Texas wet




























bronco 9" This rear end looked like it sat in the ocean it was so pitted and rusted


----------



## juangotti

Nice bro


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> speaking of that these just got that Krum, Texas wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronco 9" This rear end looked like it sat in the ocean it was so pitted and rusted


Wow that chrome is nice, maybe I should have let you take mine back with you for a dip.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Skim said:


> today i brought home the 59 that was in the barn. finally sees the light after years and years in the tomb lol. thanks to big bob for the help today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had to give him back his rims. they are from his 56 belair


damn i'm jealous  find me a 4 door flat top 59 and bring it to me on yalls next trip... i could show ya around ky


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> canadian funny money. it has plastic in it.


Ha, luxurious dave just handed us the same two bills, a 50 and a 100, they're even see through, trippy right?


Skim said:


> oh snap, what would a trip be without the cops. we were trying to leave we got pulled over. making an illegal left to get on the freeway. I swear the whole night before we were hitting switches and running red lights on woodward almost hitting hookers dancing in the street, now a cop sees us :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david got us outta that one. good thing the white guy was driving :biggrin: he let us go


That's the way it be, lucky you have white firends that look legit.



Skim said:


> ok so this is springfield missouri fuckin pouring down rain. I woke up passing thru st louis when david was lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> familiar site for the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no HR department there.


Love driving through McD's in Chicago.



kandychromegsxr said:


> man i like that 60 :thumbsup:


Likewise



kilo1965 said:


> I see Tech N9NE on the Marqee....Tech from KC...


Thats somebody thats hard to catch in concert.



Skim said:


> speaking of that these just got that Krum, Texas wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronco 9" This rear end looked like it sat in the ocean it was so pitted and rusted


Those are nice, good work.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> Once we left the Majestics picnic, we headed over to Travs house a few miles away in Pontiac, Mi. There we regrouped to plan out our night which consisted over 60 miles of cruising! Yes 60 miles so if your car wasnt mechanically fit, leave that shit at home! These streets are fucked too so be prepared!


THAT FOUR IS BAD ASS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Skim said:


>


plans for the 59er?


----------



## benz88

Skim said:


> canadian funny money. it has plastic in it.


 If you scratch the leaf above the numbers they smell like Maple lol


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> they could be yours for a measley $100 he was asking.


........  just txted u as i type!


----------



## npazzin

so you gonna sell this one?


Skim said:


>


----------



## fons

:wave:


----------



## abelblack65

Kool road trip & pics


----------



## Skim

benz88 said:


> If you scratch the leaf above the numbers they smell like Maple lol


thats what they said too lol


----------



## RdnLow63

Skim said:


> today i brought home the 59 that was in the barn. finally sees the light after years and years in the tomb lol. thanks to big bob for the help today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had to give him back his rims. they are from his 56 belair


finding all the good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

Skim said:


>


My dream, good find


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Skim said:


>


So this the one we always talking about... This mofo looks good patina!


----------



## 100spoke

the grinch needs his own tv show like american pickers but finding car parts an restoring them somebody needs to send his pics to the history channel


----------



## 86illregal

What u doin in the TA plaza that's for real trucks only lol


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> speaking of that these just got that Krum, Texas wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronco 9" This rear end looked like it sat in the ocean it was so pitted and rusted


:boink: yeah Buddy!


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> Toronto chapter joined us for some middle eastern grub.


good looking food! Looks like grub you find out here in NYC!


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> canadian funny money. it has plastic in it.


supposedly you cant rip it in half either... and you cant, with your bare hands.

but dont put one end inbetween teeth and try, cuase that mofo WILL tear, and now you have a supposedly "untearable" torn 100 bill


----------



## hi_ryder

Skim said:


> canadian funny money. it has plastic in it.



same as the australian money. must be a british colony thing... put the plastic money under an iron or leave it in the dryer and it will shrink.... its happened to me a couple of times


----------



## dunk420

Sent u a pm david


----------



## benz88

westsidehydros said:


> supposedly you cant rip it in half either... and you cant, with your bare hands.
> 
> but dont put one end inbetween teeth and try, cuase that mofo WILL tear, and now you have a supposedly "untearable" torn 100 bill


forget a couple bills in your jeans and then remember they just went through the wash. Consider that money gone if it was the normal conventional paper bill. Not to mention these will last longer.


----------



## leg46y

hi_ryder said:


> same as the australian money. must be a british colony thing... put the plastic money under an iron or leave it in the dryer and it will shrink.... its happened to me a couple of times


Washed them plenty of times. They don't shrink.

Good pics.


----------



## BRAVO

Great photos...seen a couple highways im familiar with


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## hi_ryder

leg46y said:


> Washed them plenty of times. They don't shrink.
> 
> Good pics.


ive had a 5 and 10 melt at the laundry mats gas dryers before... lol i know, pics or it didnt happen... ill take pics next time...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

is that my rear end!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> is that my rear end!!!!!


nope , both of those coming to my place


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> nope , both of those coming to my place


:boink:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## the GRINCH

heard its on the frame now


----------



## juangotti

Nice.


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> heard its on the frame now


something like that.


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> something like that.


Nice, they have done an amazing job. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> something like that.


Amazing!


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> today i brought home the 59 that was in the barn. finally sees the light after years and years in the tomb lol. thanks to big bob for the help today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had to give him back his rims. they are from his 56 belair


Real nice find there! Are you keeping it or selling it?


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> So now we are about to start cruising for the night. Just to give you a little idea how long we cruised. U can see its still daylight and we didnt make it home until 3 a.m.


One of the few benefits of living far up north is the light in the summer nights, looks like a cool roadtrip but damn thats a long drive!!!
Much respect to the Detroit and Canadian riders, cars look real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Wizzard said:


> Real nice find there! Are you keeping it or selling it?


Its headed to Amsterdam


----------



## Skim

Wizzard said:


> One of the few benefits of living far up north is the light in the summer nights, looks like a cool roadtrip but damn thats a long drive!!!
> Much respect to the Detroit and Canadian riders, cars look real good! :thumbsup:


I got a lot of respect for those guys. They have to take advantage of the summer time because in the winter they are fucked.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Skim said:


> something like that.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Oh you muthafuckaz ain't buuuulllllshiiiitttttin....its on tha frame....go ahead then big homie.....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> I got a lot of respect for those guys. They have to take advantage of the summer time because in the winter they are fucked.


We've been lucky the past few yrs, haven't been getting alot of snow at all. Last winter we didn't even get enuf snow for me to bring out the snow blower.


----------



## low4life.toyo

SKIM Hell Bent lookin Bad Ass Homie:thumbsup:Will it be in Vegas this year ?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> something like that.


looks great!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> Its headed to Amsterdam


Cool. 
Money talks. 


Skim said:


> I got a lot of respect for those guys. They have to take advantage of the summer time because in the winter they are fucked.


Yep, summertime is for cruising, wintertime is for working on the cars.


----------



## StreetFame

Skim said:


> something like that.


:wow: MORE PICS :run:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Skim said:


> something like that.



I see the top of the cowl is the original
Color. Interesting. 

Looks amazing Brutha!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I see the top of the cowl is the original
> Color. Interesting.
> 
> Looks amazing Brutha!!!!


Sorry Mark its not the same . About 8 shades off. We was just playing around with some colors


----------



## Venom62

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Oh you muthafuckaz ain't buuuulllllshiiiitttttin....its on tha frame....go ahead then big homie.....


Both was on the rotisserie Saturday I came to the shop Sunday assembled frame by my self . Set body on it and bolted down and was at home cutting grass at 4


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

NOUMSAYIN


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> Both was on the rotisserie Saturday I came to the shop Sunday assembled frame by my self . Set body on it and bolted down and was at home cutting grass at 4


Sup David??


----------



## dunk420

Sent u a pm David!
Got a guy looking for door seal plates for his 54 bel air 4 door!! 
N e help?


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Skim said:


> something like that.


Real nice homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

bam


----------



## vouges17

the GRINCH said:


> Sorry Mark its not the same . About 8 shades off. We was just playing around with some colors


good playing around :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Dam homie that frame is nasty TTMFT


----------



## the GRINCH

just made some custom 1 off upper control arm bushing covers , gonna download pics and see what everyones response is , they will work on 58-64 impalas


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> Both was on the rotisserie Saturday I came to the shop Sunday assembled frame by my self . Set body on it and bolted down and was at home cutting grass at 4


Real nice David. What size brakes did guys decide to go with?


----------



## the GRINCH

this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed 








here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type 








whats the thoughts


----------



## npazzin

what you make em out of? they look clean, do you think they will rub the controll arm with any flex in the bushing?


----------



## Inked1

CLEAN! They say the details are what counts,and you sir are all about details!


----------



## the GRINCH

npazzin said:


> what you make em out of? they look clean, do you think they will rub the controll arm with any flex in the bushing?


im going to get some different bolts tomorrow and try a few different things ,
the caps are made of stamped stainless steel 
as far as rubbing the arm i dont see that being an issue due to the cap is actually bottomed out on the shaft and its not touching the arm so if bushing flex does occur it still wont differ cause it dont actually touch the bushing at all , again its on the upper shaft


----------



## the GRINCH

Inked1 said:


> CLEAN! They say the details are what counts,and you sir are all about details!


thanks for the positive comments 

I learned along time ago that NO matter how good someone is at what they do THERE IS ALLWAYS ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT , cause somewhere there is someone else thats 1 step ahead of you so I am allways thinking is there anything i can improve on and do differently


----------



## REV. chuck

i dunno i think they look kind of oversized and funny i actually think its the chrome on chrome look that makes them kind of look off though


----------



## npazzin

so it seats against the ring of the bushing? if so NICE!



the GRINCH said:


> im going to get some different bolts tomorrow and try a few different things ,
> the caps are made of stamped stainless steel
> as far as rubbing the arm i dont see that being an issue due to the cap is actually bottomed out on the shaft and its not touching the arm so if bushing flex does occur it still wont differ cause it dont actually touch the bushing at all , again its on the upper shaft


----------



## the GRINCH

REV. chuck said:


> i dunno i think they look kind of oversized and funny i actually think its the chrome on chrome look that makes them kind of look off though


if you lay the original beside or on top of the new ones there is only 1/8 inch difference they are mainly deeper and surround the bushing instead of just on the face of it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the thoughts


thats a great touch. I think if you machined the cap with the bolt on the inside of the cap would look nice. it would be flush and round just like the rest of the mods you've done to the car....or change the hex head to a socket head...just a thought


----------



## the GRINCH

Yea was gonna try a button head and few different routes tomorrow. Just finished this up around8 tonight


----------



## hotstuff5964

Looks a little too bulky to me.


----------



## REV. chuck

hotstuff5964 said:


> Looks a little too bulky to me.


thats what i was getting at but i kind of think its the chrome on chrome that does it


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

I think they look good, like a dustcap. 
But I agree on Rev. Chucks thoughts, they might look even better powdercoated in a matching color to the car, but then maby the coat will crack once you draw the bolt on to it.

Maby regular paint would do it?


----------



## Groc006

the GRINCH said:


> this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the thoughts



I like it, they look good. But i also think they would look good painted to match the car. Either way looks good.


----------



## KERRBSS

I'm digging the little intricate details. I sit at werk all the time staring at various parts off my car thinking of ways to machine something sweeter. 

Keep going David....."beta" is looking good, now finish it up with a 2.0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

the GRINCH said:


> this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the thoughts


Looks good... I like how u don't see the bushing... If skim goes with a little engraving these would look nice with sum engraved detail.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

the GRINCH said:


> this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed
> 
> here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the thoughts


I like them, nice touch!

Are they machined back enough so they don't rub the a-arm when the a-arm moves?


----------



## mrchavez

addin 2 little pinstripe lines(flake)to the middle to match frame :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS

Some ball mill slots would look cool too


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the thoughts


MIGHT CUT IN WHEN IT MOVES,,,,, OR WARES OUT?


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> this is the stock washer , and you can see the bushing is exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the ones we machined , gonna try a different bolt to see if cleans it up any more , this is just the proto type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the thoughts


HOW ABOUT DRILL AND TAP THE ORIGINAL BOLT,,, THEN JUST TWIST THEM ON WITH A STUD WELDED IN THE MACHINED CAP, ENGRAVE IT, NO BOLTS SHOWING!
DON`T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT RUBBING, IT WON`T HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE ON THEM


----------



## the GRINCH

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I like them, nice touch!
> 
> Are they machined back enough so they don't rub the a-arm when the a-arm moves?


yes there is between 1/32-1/16 gap between the cover and the upper arm 



mrchavez said:


> addin 2 little pinstripe lines(flake)to the middle to match frame :dunno:


undecided may toss them 



SIX1RAG said:


> Some ball mill slots would look cool too


not thick enough to do any milling in , maybe some engraving . the easiest way to describe it is take a drinking cup and place it over the bushing , that was the idea as to not affect ANY of the factory functions



MR.59 said:


> MIGHT CUT IN WHEN IT MOVES,,,,, OR WARES OUT?


the way the bushing is pressed into the arm the cap rests on the upper shaft and there is enough clearance as to when the bushing wears out 10 years from now it still wont rub , by then the arms will need replating lol 



MR.59 said:


> HOW ABOUT DRILL AND TAP THE ORIGINAL BOLT,,, THEN JUST TWIST THEM ON WITH A STUD WELDED IN THE MACHINED CAP, ENGRAVE IT, NO BOLTS SHOWING!
> DON`T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT RUBBING, IT WON`T HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE ON THEM


those thought has crossed my mind and what i came up with was a few different thoughts , 
1 , make it removable with little to no mods needed so it would not be an issue if a person was to say sell the car and new owner didnt like that and didnt destroy anything else trying to figure out how to remove them 
2 make them simple but yet custom touch so that the budget rider or anyone can afford them , ( 40.00 for a set of 4 ) 
not all custom features should break the bank ( they are simple touches that not everyone will have ) 


again this part is to everyone , by no means am i getting ill i want different oppinions on some of the things i try and do cause what looks good to me dosent to someone else . so by no means am i taking offense to any comments


----------



## npazzin

man you stirred up somethin with them covers, lol


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics!


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> yes there is between 1/32-1/16 gap between the cover and the upper arm
> 
> undecided may toss them
> 
> not thick enough to do any milling in , maybe some engraving . the easiest way to describe it is take a drinking cup and place it over the bushing , that was the idea as to not affect ANY of the factory functions
> 
> the way the bushing is pressed into the arm the cap rests on the upper shaft and there is enough clearance as to when the bushing wears out 10 years from now it still wont rub , by then the arms will need replating lol
> 
> those thought has crossed my mind and what i came up with was a few different thoughts ,
> 1 , make it removable with little to no mods needed so it would not be an issue if a person was to say sell the car and new owner didnt like that and didnt destroy anything else trying to figure out how to remove them
> 2 make them simple but yet custom touch so that the budget rider or anyone can afford them , ( 40.00 for a set of 4 )
> not all custom features should break the bank ( they are simple touches that not everyone will have )
> 
> 
> again this part is to everyone , by no means am i getting ill i want different oppinions on some of the things i try and do cause what looks good to me dosent to someone else . so by no means am i taking offense to any comments


you get my pm


----------



## westsidehydros

MR.59 said:


> HOW ABOUT DRILL AND TAP THE ORIGINAL BOLT,,, THEN JUST TWIST THEM ON WITH A STUD WELDED IN THE MACHINED CAP, ENGRAVE IT, NO BOLTS SHOWING!
> DON`T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT RUBBING, IT WON`T HAVE THAT MUCH PRESSURE ON THEM


i like that idea


----------



## the GRINCH

westsidehydros said:


> i like that idea


Yea good idea . But a downside of doing that would be that the cap is bulkier than already is cause then you would not only have to clear the bushing but bushing also


----------



## REV. chuck

the GRINCH said:


> Yea good idea . But a downside of doing that would be that the cap is bulkier than already is cause then you would not only have to clear the bushing but bushing also


drill the cap set an allen head bolt i dunno half way maybe weld from the inside play with the depth till you think it looks right


also i think that will make the caps look better as a whole


----------



## Mr Impala

They have been making those for a long time in the hot rod world so obviously they work prop to david for making em more affordable to lowriders heres the ones the hot rod guys use


----------



## fons

the GRINCH said:


> yes there is between 1/32-1/16 gap between the cover and the upper arm
> 
> undecided may toss them
> 
> not thick enough to do any milling in , maybe some engraving . the easiest way to describe it is take a drinking cup and place it over the bushing , that was the idea as to not affect ANY of the factory functions
> 
> the way the bushing is pressed into the arm the cap rests on the upper shaft and there is enough clearance as to when the bushing wears out 10 years from now it still wont rub , by then the arms will need replating lol
> 
> those thought has crossed my mind and what i came up with was a few different thoughts ,
> 1 , make it removable with little to no mods needed so it would not be an issue if a person was to say sell the car and new owner didnt like that and didnt destroy anything else trying to figure out how to remove them
> 2 make them simple but yet custom touch so that the budget rider or anyone can afford them , ( 40.00 for a set of 4 )
> not all custom features should break the bank ( they are simple touches that not everyone will have )
> 
> 
> again this part is to everyone , by no means am i getting ill i want different oppinions on some of the things i try and do cause what looks good to me dosent to someone else . so by no means am i taking offense to any comments


Fuck.!!!!! all this just for Some fucking bushing cover's. Lol. ......................................


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lmao......


----------



## vouges17

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Lmao......


:yes:


----------



## graham

great pics of the road trip guys... JEALOUS!!!! full tank of gas/open road/rag 4 on the trailer/pick up looking for goodies!! very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## SirTomeygun

fons said:


> Fuck.!!!!! all this just for Some fucking bushing cover's. Lol. ......................................


HAHAHAHA


----------



## REV. chuck

Mr Impala said:


> They have been making those for a long time in the hot rod world so obviously they work prop to david for making em more affordable to lowriders heres the ones the hot rod guys use
> View attachment 497015
> View attachment 497016



can we get some blurrier pictures please


----------



## rag61

Very nice work coming off the east coast!!
I love it!!! Can't wait to this finished!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

rag61 said:


> Very nice work coming off the east coast!!
> I love it!!! Can't wait to this finished!!!


As long as the East Coast has guys like you and David building quality rides guys like me get to drive lowriders like those LA boys!! HellBent is a saga that has had a long road and is almost reached its end thanks to Dave and his crew...


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> As long as the East Coast has guys like you and David building quality rides guys like me get to drive lowriders like those LA boys!! HellBent is a saga that has had a long road and is almost reached its end thanks to Dave and his crew...


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Much respect for everyone involved with this build!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

oh boy ......... sweet


----------



## the 61

I like the way you think ttt for hell bent 



the GRINCH said:


> thanks for the positive comments
> 
> I learned along time ago that NO matter how good someone is at what they do THERE IS ALLWAYS ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT , cause somewhere there is someone else thats 1 step ahead of you so I am allways thinking is there anything i can improve on and do differently


----------



## USF '63

nice car


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

looking good homie


Skim said:


> something like that.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

you doing it loc


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## For Sale

cars looking badass Skim


----------



## drasticbean

Bump


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Awfully quiet in here......

That must mean someone must be doin work!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210

:drama: Nice


----------



## big C

Hey tony have you ever thought about taking it back to the guy you bought it from so he can see it when its finished?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking real right Montana:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

big C said:


> Hey tony have you ever thought about taking it back to the guy you bought it from so he can see it when its finished?



That might kill the old man!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

:inout:


----------



## benz88

Yo Skim, Check your PM's


----------



## blue57

Skim said:


>


Love old dudes like that....one thats willing to sell stuff and not shoot ya cause your on their land. Bet he knew some stories as well as knowing where every part was and what every part was.


----------



## king debo

Any updates?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Mr. Shades wanted me to bump ur topic!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE SKIM, BAD ASS BUILD HOMIE


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG




----------



## drasticbean

Bump bump and another bump


----------



## Too-Low

*G BUILD ANY UPDATED PICS OF THAT 61???*


----------



## the GRINCH

Yea there is some . But if I upload them it will upload some of the other 61 rag that we keeping secret at this time .


----------



## king debo

Post the pics if you can, we've been loyal followers to this build for "YEARS". Skims success feels like ours after following this build for this long..


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

First time, long time... fresh ass build, rooting for the underdog, feels like the final stretch :drama: . much props to Skim and the rest of the crew... but come on people, you killin' me... got me feelin' like a junkie, got the chills already. updates please!










*TTT *


----------



## regal ryda

Too-Low said:


> *G BUILD ANY UPDATED PICS OF THAT 61???*


what that deuce looking like now?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

TTT


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## king debo

:dunno:......................................................................................................................................................................................
.............................................................................................................................................................................................
........:inout:


----------



## carlito77

:wow:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

the GRINCH said:


> Yea there is some . But if I upload them it will upload some of the other 61 rag that we keeping secret at this time .


Let it be.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

What's the latest with this badass ace?


----------



## Skim

westcoastlowrider said:


> What's the latest with this badass ace?


well not really much because with the tight deadline on TKeeby's 61 rag, we all have pretty much agreed to focus on making his car priority over anything else at this time. I'm not really or have never really had a certain date for completion so I'm cool being on hold and being a part in the Rotten Apple 61 build. We've all been working our asses off to make that car happen by the deadline. David and his crew more than anyone.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Hit me up homie got those parts u needed...


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> well not really much because with the tight deadline on TKeeby's 61 rag, we all have pretty much agreed to focus on making his car priority over anything else at this time. I'm not really or have never really had a certain date for completion so I'm cool being on hold and being a part in the Rotten Apple 61 build. We've all been working our asses off to make that car happen by the deadline. David and his crew more than anyone.


SKIM, I Thank You for all the Help you have given towards the completion of "ROTTEN APPLE".


----------



## Skim

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Hit me up homie got those parts u needed...


cool homie


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> SKIM, I Thank You for all the Help you have given towards the completion of "ROTTEN APPLE".


:thumbsup: we gonna cruise the strip together lol


----------



## Mr Impala

Skim said:


> :thumbsup: we gonna cruise the strip together lol


Drag race!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Mr Impala said:


> Drag race!


ooooh i want in....


----------



## leg46y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyYDt99f1Gk


----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## low4life.toyo

TTT 4 a good ass BrotherWhat it do SKIM


----------



## 1949Packard

*Awesome job brother. HELL BENT T.T.T.*


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> well not really much because with the tight deadline on TKeeby's 61 rag, we all have pretty much agreed to focus on making his car priority over anything else at this time. I'm not really or have never really had a certain date for completion so I'm cool being on hold and being a part in the Rotten Apple 61 build. We've all been working our asses off to make that car happen by the deadline. David and his crew more than anyone.



TEAM PLAYER!!


----------



## the 61

whats good with the pics and whens the debute :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

:shh:


----------



## leg46y

the 61 said:


> whats good with the pics and whens the debute :nicoderm:


x2
Since things have quitened down with rotten apple, has there been any progress here?


----------



## drasticbean

leg46y said:


> x2
> Since things have quitened down with rotten apple, has there been any progress here?


Things has not quiet down with rotten apple. Just no pics ..!!


----------



## deesta

Skim said:


> something like that.



Haven't been on here in a minute, damn loc u Clown'n.....


----------



## Impala killer

Whats the average price to get the whole top rack chrome plated Skim?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

X57


----------



## DJ63

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama:sup skim how the 61 comin


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dis nicca gone need his own tour next watch lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## CJAY

bu"M"p!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup wit it brother skim TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHER SKIM!


----------



## bad idea

Looks good pimp!


----------



## Lolohopper

Any updates???


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Any current pics Skim on Hell Bent :drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Updates


----------



## king debo

Finish this rag


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:nicoderm:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Will soon


----------



## del barrio

one of my favorite topic of all the times, your work is sick! can't wait the update of the six one


----------



## npazzin

any updates on this ride?


----------



## leg46y

Any new pics? any updates


----------



## Mr. Andrew

:drama::facepalm:


----------



## CJAY

BUMP


----------



## 815moto

WTF?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## cougar_chevy

holy sh*¤".... 977 pages.... Took me all day and all i have to say :thumbsup::worship:.........................





:finger:


----------



## BlueBerry

what's up skim.. I'm in your zone get some parts and stuff...


----------



## Lolohopper

No more updates??? 

The Grinch is on a vacation trip?


----------



## king debo

007 status :inout:


----------



## Caballo

Went through the condensed web page you made for us. I can only say you've taken this car through an incredible journey. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Big_Money

What happened to the car?
Any updates?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Big_Money said:


> What happened to the car?
> Any updates?


X2


----------



## Skim

Big_Money said:


> What happened to the car?
> Any updates?


BACK BURNER WHILE I FINISHED THE 60


----------



## Big_Money

You got a thread for that 60?


----------



## raystrey

Skim said:


> BACK BURNER WHILE I FINISHED THE 60


Damn should have been other way around. Put all other builds on back burner for this bad ass 61!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Skim said:


> something like that.


:drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

skims too busy dippin in that 60 vert


----------



## low4ever

MOSTHATED CC said:


> skims too busy dippin in that 60 vert


Shit i don't blame him, that 60 is nasty bro. That hoe as it all!(the car that is)


----------



## My1963Impala

TTT


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

where dis fool been ? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

What happen to this motivational build,


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> What happen to this motivational build,


:drama:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

he sold hell bent to the American Pickers dudes.


----------



## Lolohopper

I`ll wait for the vegas pix


----------



## kandychromegsxr

lone star said:


> What happen to this motivational build,


threw it in the gutta ***** got another


----------



## comptonsfinest

:roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## SKReeCH

bumpin ur post for me im on page 91 im using ur post as a reference


----------



## del barrio

it's my inspiration for my 61rag, mine is bent too!


----------



## KERRBSS

This thing done yet?


----------



## king debo

I'll buy it...


----------



## 8t4mc

Sold to japan..watched it get put into the container


----------



## dunk420

I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen it maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan..........


----------



## blackcherry 84

dunk420 said:


> I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen it maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan..........


post pics maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## dunk420

blackcherry 84 said:


> post pics maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


Pawn shop got my camra errrr i would post emmmmm


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## BRADFORD

Ttt


----------



## sicx13

3 months no update?


----------



## MR.59

the pickers got it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Nice come up skim so was it a straight trade or whats up??


----------



## 805MAC1961

:run:


----------



## 79bonnieon3

He did say it's gonna take sum time and he was messing with his 60 and now he has another


----------



## REYXTC

Updates


----------



## Skim

REYXTC said:


> Updates


damn this topic still exists. see if it can get back going again but I have a lot of other shit going on right now


----------



## leg46y

wheres it at right now?


----------



## AMB1800

Skim said:


> damn this topic still exists. see if it can get back going again but I have a lot of other shit going on right now


Damn right its still excists bro and its one of LIL's best topics and allready a classic topic too haha, gotta finish that ace!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Skim said:


> damn this topic still exists. see if it can get back going again but I have a lot of other shit going on right now


LOL


----------



## DjGhadi

I just read 979 pages :around::around::around::around::around: :around::around::around::around::around::around:


----------



## turri 67

Skim said:


> damn this topic still exists. see if it can get back going again but I have a lot of other shit going on right now





leg46y said:


> wheres it at right now?





AMB1800 said:


> Damn right its still excists bro and its one of LIL's best topics and allready a classic topic too haha, gotta finish that ace!





DjGhadi said:


> I ust read 979 pages :around::around::around::around::around: :around::around::around::around::around::around:





817Lowrider said:


> LOL


THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN!!! Let there be updates!!!
I'm not going to lie, I check on this thread on the weekly hoping to see some movement. 

--Turri


----------



## DjGhadi

Hey Skim is there a thread for Rotten Apple and that 60 that went to Paris? Id like to check those builds if so :dunno:


----------



## leg46y

DjGhadi said:


> Hey Skim is there a thread for Rotten Apple and that 60 that went to Paris? Id like to check those builds if so :dunno:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/432953-1961-impala-rotten-apple.html


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/312907-61-rag-build-up-aka-new-yorks-rotten-apple.html


----------



## BRAVO

What happened to the Grench guy?


----------



## dunk420

Prolly working on cars


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

BRAVO said:


> What happened to the Grench guy?


Last I heard he gave all the Who's in Whosville their shit back and his heart grow 3 sizes that day.


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Last I heard he gave all the Who's in Whosville their shit back and his heart grow 3 sizes that day.


Lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Last I heard he gave all the Who's in Whosville their shit back and his heart grow 3 sizes that day.


...possibly passed away from an enlarged heart.


----------



## BRADFORD

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## Skim

BRADFORD said:


> :drama:





Mr Gee said:


> :drama:


It will happen, I can feel it lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Last I heard he gave all the Who's in Whosville their shit back and his heart grow 3 sizes that day.


lmao


----------



## npazzin

he ain't got no time for that car, he been to vegas rollin a 58 vert!


----------



## lone star

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> ...possibly passed away from an enlarged heart.


Am i missing something here....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Did you lose interest in the car?


----------



## lone star

Really wanted to see this bitch built in krum texas, bring.it.home and do it and bust a mothetfuckers ass with it.


----------



## doctahouse

lone star said:


> Am i missing something here....


the grinch who stole xmas


----------



## SGV-POMONA

This 58 rag he has is nice. Some day maybe I might get one but I dont see it happening anytime soon. :biggrin: 








[/QUOTE]
AND AROUND 7 YEARS LATER HE HAS HIS 58 RAG...


----------



## dunk420

Nice 58. Looks solid. How much u pay?


----------



## Skim

dunk420 said:


> Nice 58. Looks solid. How much u pay?


he was quoting an old post when I took that pic years ago and I said 'I dont see myself owning one anytime soon'.


----------



## Skim

doctahouse said:


> the grinch who stole xmas


thisssssss!:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## dunk420

Skim said:


> he was quoting an old post when I took that pic years ago and I said 'I dont see myself owning one anytime soon'.


Ohh. Man that looks like a steal. Nice builder....


----------



## KERRBSS

dunk420 said:


> Ohh. Man that looks like a steal. Nice builder....


Well it sure wasn't made out of cardboard....


----------



## Emanuel2364

I give you a lot of credit,Your doing a nice job on that ride good luck with it,


----------



## npazzin

Skim you building this car, or you just keeping us all waiting to fuck with people?


----------



## BRADFORD

Skim said:


> Bro, after I got to looking at it, its not as bad as i remembered. All the floors are still there! the trunk floor is still there, the frame is nice its just a beat down abused rag that needs some love. It still has all of the seats and they even tried pulling the windshield back up before I got there.
> The guy also kicked me down all the stainless pillar trim around the windshield he bought thinking that one day he would fix it.


TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

I forgot about this one.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

question...was the first color you chose glen green?


----------



## mrbigdaddy12

Man I need to find me a 61 Impala Rag...


----------



## 805MAC1961

Come on Skim. Post something! Lol:inout:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

that foo into mini trucks now, he don't give a fuk about impalas no more LOL :dunno:


----------



## REYXTC

Nothing wrong with minis


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

REYXTC said:


> Nothing wrong with minis


i prefer a 58 rag over a mini trunk any day!


----------



## npazzin

I guess if you got a clean ass 58 rag, you got time to play with toy trucks too lol


----------



## Gloss Hogg

page 1961


----------



## Silentdawg

wow 9 years of posts and counting, this gots to be one of the oldest still livin topics on lil


----------

